# Postez vos plus belles photos...



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.

Le temps de touver un scanner à plat et je poste les miennes (je n'ai pas encore de photos qui sortent du lot en numérique).


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2002)

Je commence. 

Uluwatu, Bali, été 2001. CoolPix 990. Je ne suis qu'un photographe amateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2002)

On reste en Asie, mais direction Malé


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.

Le temps de touver un scanner à plat et je poste les miennes (je n'ai pas encore de photos qui sortent du lot en numérique).

*<hr /></blockquote>
cela fait un moment qu'il était prévu une présentation de photos sur ce forum (cf sujet : "aaahh le numérique...").
bonne initiative hegemonikon, d'autant que tu obtiens des réponses.
On a le droit de faire des commentaires (critiques mais *constructives*) ??


----------



## pascus (2 Décembre 2002)

Applepie, les palmiers en mouvement au premier plan à droite, j'adore !

Très belle photo.


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pascus:</font><hr />* Applepie, les palmiers en mouvement au premier plan à droite, j'adore !

Très belle photo.   *<hr /></blockquote>
je rends à César... la photo est de deep, non de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. mais tu m'obliges à en poster une des miennes _(choisie au hasard)_ :




_moins exotique, normandie_


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

une seconde, pour la route...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_très exotique... paris_


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

une dernière, ... pour faire un compte rond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_très oriental... strasbourg_


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

on a le droit de ne pas mettre de paysages biens nets aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_voire des photos totalement floues ?_


----------



## mxmac (2 Décembre 2002)

allé allé alèm lache toi ! moi j'ai pas le temps de jouer avec vous mais promis bientot je met un post sur un tit' site qui vous fera plaisir... j'espere ! voyage illustration, sport portrait... y'en aura des kilos, mais attention zero libre de droits (hein denis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 







hé tarte aux pomme pas mal la frime façon carte postale, branché graphisme/paysages, c'est de la bonne illustration ça monsieur

sinon arrétez de complexer parce que vous étes "amateurs"... tout bon bon photographe est avant d'étre un bon pro c'est un bon amateur ! sinon c'est un *vendeur de frites pas un photographe !!!*


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* on a le droit de ne pas mettre de paysages biens nets aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voire des photos totalement floues ?






*<hr /></blockquote>
arrête de parler et montre nous tes talents ; sinon, t'as que de la gueule !!


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> *hé tarte aux pomme pas mal la frime façon carte postale, branché graphisme/paysages, c'est de la bonne illustration ça monsieur*


où vois-tu de la frime ? il ne s'agit que d'images avec mention de l'auteur, c'est tout. tu te moques où je rêve là ???


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
arrête de parler et montre nous tes talents ; sinon, t'as que de la gueule !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu me fournis un hébergement web, sympa de ta part


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu me fournis un hébergement web, sympa de ta part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
envoie tes fichiers par mail et je me charge de ton édition !! _(toujours des prétextes)_


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
envoie tes fichiers par mail et je me charge de ton édition !! (toujours des prétextes)






*<hr /></blockquote>

bin voyons

je garde  l'édition de mes tophs pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vois le problème est que je pourrais mettre quelques images mais je ne veux pas le faire de manière crade je veux un truc nickel donc ça patientera encore vous (et surtout toi) patienterez


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bin voyons

je garde  l'édition de mes tophs pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vois le problème est que je pourrais mettre quelques images mais je ne veux pas le faire de manière crade je veux un truc nickel donc ça patientera encore vous (et surtout toi) patienterez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
bla bla bla, monsieur nous la joue "grand seigneur _(saigneur ?)_" du 8em art. on ne te demande pas une photo pour la postérité, juste un instantané dont tu es l'auteur.
quant au "surtout toi" : je ne suis pas réellement demandeur, mais comme tu passes pour le "seigneur des photos", normal que l'on puisse juger sur pièce.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.

Le temps de touver un scanner à plat et je poste les miennes (je n'ai pas encore de photos qui sortent du lot en numérique).

*<hr /></blockquote>

Un question: on post ici ses propres photos ou celles aussi qui nous plaisent mais qui ne sont pas forcément de nous?


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Un question: on post ici ses propres photos ou celles aussi qui nous plaisent mais qui ne sont pas forcément de nous?  *<hr /></blockquote>
ouvre un  autre sujet


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
bla bla bla, monsieur nous la joue "grand seigneur (saigneur ?)" du 8em art. on ne te demande pas une photo pour la postérité, juste un instantané dont tu es l'auteur.
quant au "surtout toi" : je ne suis pas réellement demandeur, mais comme tu passes pour le "seigneur des photos", normal que l'on puisse juger sur pièce. *<hr /></blockquote>

parce que tes photos sont des instantanés ??


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

parce que tes photos sont des instantanés ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
c'est quoi alors, de la photo de mode ??? _(j'en ai aussi, mais ce n'est pas le topic)_


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ouvre un  autre sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

C'était une question...


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

C'était une question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
c'est une proposition !!


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mxmac:</font><hr />* 
sinon arrétez de complexer parce que vous étes "amateurs"... tout bon bon photographe est avant d'étre un bon pro c'est un bon amateur ! sinon c'est un vendeur de frites pas un photographe !!!



*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon j'ai trouvé un scan (mais j'ai que du N&amp;B ou de la diapo) le temps de numériser le tout et je poste.

Je pensais aux photos que vous aimez le plus ça ne veux pas dire que ce sont les plus réussies ou les plus parfaites : une photo n'est pas qu'une image. Jettez vous dans le bain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais vous épargner (il y a des âmes sensibles ici) ma longue série en N&amp;B pour retrouver la perspective de Courbet et de son "Origine du monde" après maints essais je peux vous dire sans hésitation que sa perspective est fausse i.e. quelle n'existe pas dans la réalité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ce soir


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />*Je pensais aux photos que vous aimez le plus ça ne veux pas dire que ce sont les plus réussies ou les plus parfaites : une photo n'est pas qu'une image. Jettez vous dans le bain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à ce soir    *<hr /></blockquote>
voilà qui est bien dit !!
impatient de voir ces scans, hege !


----------



## pascus (2 Décembre 2002)

Applepie, une précision....Celle de Paris....Aide moi....Tour Société Générale, tour ELF ?


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

pascus a dit:
			
		

> * Applepie, une précision....Celle de Paris....Aide moi....Tour Société Générale, tour ELF ?   *


non, dexia _(front de seine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * vous (et surtout toi) patienterez
> 
> 
> 
> ...








sinon, j'appelle Evariste on verra si vous rigolez encore !!


----------



## ApplePie (2 Décembre 2002)

l'a un gros doigt evariste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle est de toi, la photo ??


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* l'a un gros doigt evariste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle est de toi, la photo ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>$

instantané pris au *Café Bissap** réalisé avec le Coolpix 995 de monsieur 'tanplan.  

tu voulais des instantanés, je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*où Evariste officie avec talent! (ainsi que Basile dont je dois faire un portrait sous peu !)


----------



## Lodoss (2 Décembre 2002)

Elle est prise au flash ou en éclairage étudié, et derrière cet effet de rouge c'est quoi


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> * Elle est prise au flash ou en éclairage étudié, et derrière cet effet de rouge c'est quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de flash (regarde si il y a un reflet dans les yeux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
pas d'éclairage étudié (mais prise en compte de la lumière oui)
le rouge est du aux lumières du bar (appareil réglé en lumière du jour)

c'est un instantané puisque c'est ce que l'on m'a demandé!


----------



## Elance (2 Décembre 2002)

Statue, Square des arceaux, Montpellier, Coolpix 775


----------



## Lodoss (3 Décembre 2002)

Belle paire de fesses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ce soir je vais essayer d'en faire une de nuit (une photo pas une paire de fesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ça va pas être triste. Je vous la balance aussitôt


----------



## ApplePie (3 Décembre 2002)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> * Elle est prise au flash ou en éclairage étudié, et derrière cet effet de rouge c'est quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'atmosphère se charge de rouge lorsque evariste est en colère _(la raison était un client encore éméché, celui-ci se trouve juste devant le gros doigt)_


----------



## zele (3 Décembre 2002)

et moi! et moi! j'peux aussi mettre les miennes ? même si elle ne sont pas argentictic ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




instantanées, elles le sont ! enfin, j'pense, tout dépend ce que vous entendez par instantané ?  

si oui! dite moi comment puis-je faire pour avoir un page web rapide et gratos et comment puis-je les mettre en ligne ? (avant Zele avait sa page photos sous mac) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: super vos fotos ! 
ps: j'adore aussi, la collection d'Alèm (hihihi) moi j'en ai même deux  là nananananèreeeeeeeuh


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Décembre 2002)

Essaye iPhoto fonction exporter c'est bof mais c'est rapide....


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

zele a dit:
			
		

> *ps: j'adore aussi, la collection d'Alèm (hihihi) moi j'en ai même deux  là nananananèreeeeeeeuh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




deux Ciba 30x45 tirés par le généreux Roland Dufau !


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
l'atmosphère se charge de rouge lorsque evariste est en colère (la raison était un client encore éméché, celui-ci se trouve juste devant le gros doigt)



*<hr /></blockquote>

quand je suis éméché au Bissap, c'est que Eva m'a offert des verres


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2002)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Je vous la balance aussitôt *



Quoi? La belle paire de fesses?


----------



## ApplePie (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




deux Ciba 30x45 tirés par le généreux Roland Dufau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
ouais, je vois, il y a du favoritisme !!


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ouais, je vois, il y a du favoritisme !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















*<hr /></blockquote>

je te fais un prix : 150 le tirage ça te va ?


----------



## ApplePie (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je te fais un prix : 150 le tirage ça te va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
sans rien voir ??? des clous !!!


----------



## DAB (3 Décembre 2002)

A la fête foraine, hier soir à Annecy
CoolPix 5000






DAB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://perso.wanadoo.fr/danielb/index.html


----------



## Nathalex (3 Décembre 2002)

Si je pars du principe que l'on met ses photos que l'on préfère (sans autre prétention) pourquoi pas moi ? 

Comme je vais pas passer ma soirée à hésiter entre trois photos, je les mets toutes. Pardon d'avance....





Chateau frontenac, Québec (Canada), un matin de novembre 2000.





Pointe de l'Ile d'Orléans (Canada), une fin de journée de mars 2000.





Le Lac d'Anterne et la Pointe, Haute-Savoie, fin septembre 2002.


Tout ça avec un déjà antique Kodak DC240 Zoom


----------



## ApplePie (3 Décembre 2002)

jolies photos, nathalex. tu as bien fait de ne pas choisir !!


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

On relance le sujet merci !!!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Décembre 2002)

Insecte casse-pieds aux moeurs parfois nocturnes.


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Avec quel appareil tu as fais cela ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Avec quel appareil tu as fais cela ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un Olympus E10 + Flash -3EV.


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2002)

Voilà je vais briller par l'imperfection de mes photos ( mais je dois dire que ça rend mieux tiré sur papier photo en 20x30). J'ai un peu foiré le scan (euphémisme) et la retouche photo c'est pas mon truc..

Mon premier appart sur Lyon : dans le Barbès local : La courageuse voisine maman d'une dizaine d'enfants..illuminée (mais c'est invisible ici)







C'est sympa les paysages mais moi je préfère les corps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage le mouvement est bien rendu sur papier mais pas aprés le scan.
Une ex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Eclairage bougie, avec filtre rouge mais là ça rend encore moins...
Détail :







MORALITE si vous faites du N&amp;B laissez tomber le numérique : pour le prix d'un appareil numérique 2M pixels vous avec un bel agrandisseur avec un Rodagon 50mm

Imparfaites, mal cadrées mais elle sont si belles ces photos sur papier.

Frustrations... 

Pour ceux que ça interesse : respectivement :
Nikon F 135mm / 2,8 Tri-X
Nikon F 50mm / 1,4 Tri-X
Contax RTS III Zeiss 35mm / 1,4 HP5


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2002)

Deux photos prises dans mon jardin (CoolPix 995).


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Belle photo en tout cas !


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *MORALITE si vous faites du N&amp;B laissez tomber le numérique : pour le prix d'un appareil numérique 2M pixels vous avec un bel agrandisseur avec un Rodagon 50mm*


et celles là, je les laisse tomber  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_1- Nikon D1
2- Olympus e10_


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2002)

héhé...

Non tu gardes...ça me fait penser qu'il me manque un 24mm dans ma panoplie...

Disons que le N&amp;B c'est plus sympa en 20x30 ou 30x40 au mur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vive le baryté


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* héhé...

Non tu gardes...ça me fait penser qu'il me manque un 24mm dans ma panoplie...

Disons que le N&amp;B c'est plus sympa en 20x30 ou 30x40 au mur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vive le baryté   *<hr /></blockquote>
ouuuuuuuuf, j'ai eu chaud !!
pour le reste, rien ne remplace un bon tirage, bien soigné de nos grands pères _(y compris dans la cheminée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

C'est qui la zolie demoiselle?


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * C'est qui la zolie demoiselle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t'es curieux ou je rêve, smg ??


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Non , je la trouve zuperbe belle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors c'est qui .?


----------



## ricchy (4 Décembre 2002)

Photo réalisée au Canon D60.
Ville : Xiamen
Pays : Chine



















































D'autres à venir si vous voulez...


----------



## ricchy (4 Décembre 2002)

Encore une petite réalisée dans une école:

Moi je la trouve trop craquante.







Pas vous ?


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Ouais pas mal !


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Non , je la trouve zuperbe belle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors c'est qui .?  *<hr /></blockquote>
comment dire... : une amie !!


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* Photo réalisée au Canon D60.
Ville : Xiamen
Pays : Chine



















































D'autres à venir si vous voulez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
j'aime beaucoup, en particulier cette qualité de pierre au second plan !
je suis juste un peu géné par l'absence de matière dans le ciel.
la seconde est très réussie aussi.

-----------
_instantanée de talent, comme je m'évertue à le dire à cet "absent" d'alèm !!_


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Elle est tres jolie t'as petite amie , tu en as de la chance


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Elle est tres jolie t'as petite amie , tu en as de la chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh tu peux arrêter ? c'est un forum technique ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je suis pas absent, je bosse _


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

euh tu peux arrêter ? c'est un forum technique ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis pas absent, je bosse 



*<hr /></blockquote>
c'esr bien ce que je dis !!... et on peut toucher la bosse, ca porte bonheur ?!?!?!


----------



## krystof (4 Décembre 2002)

Tower Bridge by night. Avec mon vieux reflex 24*36 Minolta X300. (En attendant mon iXus v3, ce samedi, youpi)


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Décembre 2002)

Des photos d'amateur, que je suis, mais ce sont mes plus belles ! L'appareil ? Un vieux Nikon dont je ne saurais plus dire le nom...

Bateau dans une crique de l'île Lavezzi (Corse). Une photo à mon avis surexposée.





Port-Grimaud










 J'adore la photo de la petite chinoise ! Elle est pleine de vie et l'arrière plan met du relief et de la couleur au visage. Je trouve par contre le paysage de chine sans relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Les deux photos N&amp;B des deux jolies filles donnent toutes deux de la matière à la peau. Mais ce n'est que mon humble avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne suis, comme déjà dit,  qu'un petit amateur


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr />* Des photos d'amateur, que je suis, mais ce sont mes plus belles ! L'appareil ? Un vieux Nikon dont je ne saurais plus dire le nom...

Bateau dans une crique de l'île Lavezzi (Corse). Une photo à mon avis surexposée.




*<hr /></blockquote>

cela eut gagné à être encore plus sur-exposé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




décris-moi ton nikon, je te dirais comment il s'appelle !


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Elle est tres jolie t'as petite amie , tu en as de la chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warf ! C'est un modèle.
Tu veux voir la mienne ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr />* Photo réalisée au Canon D60.
Ville : Xiamen
Pays : Chine   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne sais si c'est l'atmosphère du lieu ou une retouche numérique mais cette photo est très stylée. On croirait voir une ancienne carte postale.


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2002)

Allez encore quelques photos....

C'est pas mal tout ça jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Décembre 2002)

Pour le plaisir :





Je sais, le ciel est à ch... mais c'était mon premier pano numérique.


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Ouais je veux voir !!!


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par graphistecomfr:</font><hr />* Pour le plaisir :





Je sais, le ciel est à ch... mais c'était mon premier pano numérique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
*je ne comprends pas le cadrage ???*


----------



## mxmac (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
j'aime beaucoup, en particulier cette qualité de pierre au second plan !
je suis juste un peu géné par l'absence de matière dans le ciel.
la seconde est très réussie aussi.
*<hr /></blockquote>

non moi au contraire je trouve que ce ciel abscent voir brumeux enrichis cette image. Il participe a l'embiance lumineuse... j'aime beaucoup cet qualité de lumiere razante très chaude, sa position latérale met en valeur la matiere, qui sombre dans ce ciel lisse, un contraste très interaissant, une trés belle carte postale !!!

La photo de la petite fille est un exemple du genre portrait de l'utilisation de la profondeur de champ, 200 2.8 L, ou 300 4, enfin un tit télé qui ouvre, non ?

tartop'm tu t'embéte pas a ce que je vois !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2002)

Pour la photo du dessus l'expliction vient peut être du fait que ce monument n'est pas sur le même plan que le photographe..bcp bcp plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà ma petite contribution: ixus V2


----------



## ApplePie (4 Décembre 2002)

mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> * Pour la photo du dessus l'expliction vient peut être du fait que ce monument n'est pas sur le même plan que le photographe..bcp bcp plus haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dans ce cas là, je ne shoote pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> * voilà ma petite contribution: ixus V2*


dommage : vision en deux étapes !! je n'ai pas un 23" moi !!!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je ne comprends pas le cadrage ???



*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi non plus. Bon il n'y a pas que le ciel qui soit à ch... mais là ça commence à faire beaucoup !


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mxmac:</font><hr />* 

non moi au contraire je trouve que ce ciel abscent voir brumeux enrichis cette image. Il participe a l'embiance lumineuse... j'aime beaucoup cet qualité de lumiere razante très chaude, sa position latérale met en valeur la matiere, qui sombre dans ce ciel lisse, un contraste très interaissant, une trés belle carte postale !!!*<hr /></blockquote>

cadrage type nombre d'or aussi, tu noteras mais effectivement, j'aurais aimé la même photo en noir et blanc (genre à la technical pan ou à la panF) et un temps de pose long (découlant du diaphgrame fermé à fond avec filtre de densité) mais n'oublions pas que Ricchy était en chine avec son EOS D60  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc bon shoot.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mxmac:</font><hr />* 
La photo de la petite fille est un exemple du genre portrait de l'utilisation de la profondeur de champ, 200 2.8 L, ou 300 4, enfin un tit télé qui ouvre, non ?*<hr /></blockquote>

je parierais plutot sur un télézoom Canon (sur le D60, 1,5x)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mxmac:</font><hr />* 
tartop'm tu t'embéte pas a ce que je vois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

mwé mais elle a une drôel de moue la demoiselle


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

cadrage type nombre d'or aussi, tu noteras mais effectivement, j'aurais aimé la même photo en noir et blanc (genre à la technical pan ou à la panF) *<hr /></blockquote>

Pourquoi pas une Recording tant qu'on y est ...

non mais


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* 

Pourquoi pas une Recording tant qu'on y est ...

non mais   *<hr /></blockquote>

euh non ou alors la nuit !!


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

la Recording plus personne ne veut la développer et c'est une horreur à mettre dans les spires...sinon le grain est intéressant ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)




----------



## mxmac (6 Décembre 2002)

DocEvil ... si je peux me permettre je trouve ta signature un peu lourde.....


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Décembre 2002)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> * DocEvil ... si je peux me permettre je trouve ta signature un peu lourde.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je ne la comprends pas


----------



## mxmac (6 Décembre 2002)

justement c'est long, enorme et incomprehensible... bref tip top ! ceux qui on pas l'adsl doivent etre ravis !


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Décembre 2002)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> *ceux qui on pas l'adsl doivent etre ravis !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui.

Mais bon ce sujet, quand t'as pas l'ADSL, tu as intérêt à être très patient.

De toutes façons, je ne suis pas fan de la présentation des photos dans les posts. je préfère de loin les sites persos.


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Ca dors ici !!


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

cela eut gagné à être encore plus sur-exposé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




décris-moi ton nikon, je te dirais comment il s'appelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah bon, plus sur-exposé ? Peux-tu m'en dire plus pour que j'en apprenne davantage sur l'art de la photographie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le Nikon, il date des années 70. Je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux donc je ne peux pas dire le numéro de modèle, mais il est gris métal, bien entendu entièrement manuel et fonctionne encore très bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, pour Florentdesvosges maintenant Florentducanada : Ok pour les photos dans les posts, c'est un peu lourd, mais là le sujet est on ne peut plus clair "Postez vos plus belles photos" : on est prévenu qu'il y aura des photos dans les messages postées !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> * DocEvil ... si je peux me permettre je trouve ta signature un peu lourde.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant,moi je trouve la signature du Doc sympa et drôle, super quoi.


----------



## mxmac (6 Décembre 2002)

moi non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre je trouve la tienne super d'ailleurs vu que ma signature va contenir un lien vers mon site photo bientot je vais un peux m'inspirer de ce que tu as fais


----------



## Yip (7 Décembre 2002)

Ma fille. Canon Ixus.
Lors d'un concert de son école de musique.
Ça rend bien mieux imprimé sur papier photo mais bon, je crois que c'est ma meilleure photo avec l'Ixus.


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr />* 

Ah bon, plus sur-exposé ? Peux-tu m'en dire plus pour que j'en apprenne davantage sur l'art de la photographie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bah cela aurait passé les couleurs et donné un côté moins carte postale à ta photo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr />* Pour le Nikon, il date des années 70. Je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux donc je ne peux pas dire le numéro de modèle, mais il est gris métal, bien entendu entièrement manuel et fonctionne encore très bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Nikkormat FT (2,3), Nikon FM, Nikon F2 ??

précise juste sa vitesse de synchro, la taille du prisme et le style du barillet de vitesses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(s'il a juste Nikon d'écrit, je penche pour un FM !)


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2002)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Ma fille (...)*



Elle sait qu'elle est sur MacGeneration?


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 





sinon, j'appelle Evariste on verra si vous rigolez encore !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ce serait ti qu'il y aurait un truc


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

_vous pourriez redimensionner vos images à une proportion web ? ce serait sympa pour ceux qui n'ont pas de 23" en 1920 de large_
















hum méfiez-vous de l'alèm au matin il a des moeurs cruelles il suffit d'_explorer_ la photo pour tomber sur des _chimères_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_petite pensée émue pour Jeanba3000 en passant, il comprendra pourquoi_


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * vous pourriez redimensionner vos images à une proportion web ? ce serait sympa pour ceux qui n'ont pas de 23" en 1920 de large*



ou alors autre méthode : le lien intégré (que j'utilise beaucoup)


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ou alors autre méthode : le lien intégré (que j'utilise beaucoup)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon et puis j'arrêterais là pour aujourd'hui





une amie artiste après une dure journée de labeur en commun (photoshop 4.5 et tampon de duplication pour nous zôtres _fragonard_ de l'écran) et avant une séance de poses qui m'a _médusé_


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Décembre 2002)

'

Les liens vers les photos d'Applepie ne fonctionnent plus, dommage...

Bon je devrais avoir honte mais je vous envoie quand même quelques photos "test" que j'ai fait. C'est pas terrible du tout (voire même limite fumisterie) mais l'oeil avisé que vous avez ici m'intéresse, soyez donc intraitables, je suis prêt à tout lire et entendre au sujet de ces quelques expérimentations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'appareil est un Casio QV-3000EX.

C'est parti...
















Voilà, vos pouvez reprendre une activité normale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## bateman (7 Décembre 2002)

ici c'est PARIS! (Taxi Girl).


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Décembre 2002)

J'aime vraiment la deuxième. Le métro ça rend toujours (j'ai toute une série sur mon site).

Qu'est-ce qye tu as utilisé comme soft de compression ? Parce que tes noirs dégoulinent bcp (ou plutôt pixelisent). C'est dommage.


----------



## iSimon (8 Décembre 2002)

Voilà deux photos prises avec un kodak jetable...





Abbaye Saint-Jean Baptiste à Rome




Le Mont-Saint-Michel

Désolé pour la compression, si vous voulez les originaux faites-moi signe


----------



## ApplePie (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

Les liens vers les photos d'Applepie ne fonctionnent plus, dommage...

Bon je devrais avoir honte mais je vous envoie quand même quelques photos "test" que j'ai fait. C'est pas terrible du tout (voire même limite fumisterie) mais l'oeil avisé que vous avez ici m'intéresse, soyez donc intraitables, je suis prêt à tout lire et entendre au sujet de ces quelques expérimentations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'appareil est un Casio QV-3000EX.
C'est parti...
Voilà, vos pouvez reprendre une activité normale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   *<hr /></blockquote>
j'aime beaucoup ces images, LeGo, elles sont toutes actives, vives. voilà ma première impression. joli coup d'oeil.
je reviendrai pour une critique réfléchie mais, bien sûr, constructive !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



perso. j'apprécierais d'en voir d'autres.


----------



## turnover (8 Décembre 2002)

bonsoir,

En tant que modeste amateur je poste cette photo que je trouve jolie. C'est la maison hantée de disneyland paris prise a bord du bateau qui fait le tour du centre de disney. Donc un bateau en mouvement. Coolpix 4500


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

Des petits indonésiens. Temple de Borobudur, près de Yogyakarta, été 2001.











Coolpix 990.


----------



## DAB (8 Décembre 2002)

2 photos A.N. (Ante Numeric,Canon AL1,1983)





Une gamine en Algérie.






Un homme dans le désert.

DAB
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/danielb/index.html


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Mon annee de naissance


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Mon annee de naissance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, il a écrit 1983, pas 1993.


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Oui age mental 9 ans mais physique 19 enfin je crois


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Oui age mental 9 ans (...)*



Au moins t'as le mérite de l'admettre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez, zou, une petite image.

Marché à Bangkok, CoolPix 995, été 2002.


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Bangkok 
Messieur Voyage !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Messieur Voyage !!!  *



Non, je suis tout seul...


----------



## iSimon (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Bangkok 
Messieur Voyage !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>
On dit Monsieur Voyage


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Oups ! Faute de frappe


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * J'aime vraiment la deuxième. Le métro ça rend toujours (j'ai toute une série sur mon site). *



Merci pour ton opinion très encourageante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vous assure que j'ai failli retirer mon post à un moment en me disant "bon faut pas déconner quand même". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis surpris et heureux de vos réactions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je connaissais ton site Florent et euh... y'a pas photo quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce qye tu as utilisé comme soft de compression ? Parce que tes noirs dégoulinent bcp (ou plutôt pixelisent). C'est dommage.  *



J'ai rien fait de sépcial à part un import dans iPhoto puis uen mise en ligne depuis là. J'ai peut être fait une retouche depuis iPhoto, je sais plus. Je vais vérifier ce soir avec les fichiers originaux voir si ça fait pareil.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
j'aime beaucoup ces images, LeGo, elles sont toutes actives, vives. voilà ma première impression. joli coup d'oeil.
je reviendrai pour une critique réfléchie mais, bien sûr, constructive !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



perso. j'apprécierais d'en voir d'autres.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Waoou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon ben si vous y tenez vous en aurez d'autres alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas fait grand chose encore à vrai dire. Merci encore de t'être penché dessus aussi près ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben du coup j'ai vraiment envie de m'y mettre plus intensivement ! C'est malin il est même pas à moi l'appareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2002)

'

Bon, une chtite photo issue de l'AEC (Apple Expo Civilisée, la soirée au Lou Pascalou qui a eu lieu en septembre) :






'+


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Premier sur l'alcool


----------



## bateman (8 Décembre 2002)




----------



## olof (8 Décembre 2002)

Allez, à mon tour !!!


----------



## lemon bubble (8 Décembre 2002)

'jour,

Ma contribution avec un Leica Digilux 4.3.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

Waoou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon ben si vous y tenez vous en aurez d'autres alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas fait grand chose encore à vrai dire. Merci encore de t'être penché dessus aussi près ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben du coup j'ai vraiment envie de m'y mettre plus intensivement ! C'est malin il est même pas à moi l'appareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+    *<hr /></blockquote>

Il va falloir investir : fonce !

Je n'ai jamais utilisé iPhoto pour de la compression JPEG, maisça n'a pas l'air tip top (pour ta photo du l'AES, regarde le bras du type, c'est un peu Total Recal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
 Le must du JPEG reste tout de même l'"enregistrer pour le web" de Photoshop.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2002)

Bateman, ta photo, c'est très Lost Highway !


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Décembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Il va falloir investir : fonce ! *



Mais euuh ! Je veux faire de la musique moi d'abord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (déjà que j'ai du mal à m'y mettre)

Sérieusement j'aime bien les numériques pour le côté super pratique, instantané, et puis ça m'a donné plus envie d'expérimenter et de "shooter" de façon plus frénétique, vu que les déchets ne coûtent rien. Mais quand je vois ce que donnent certains flous pas très beaux et autres problèmes de rendus très "vidéo" j'hésite... Pour éviter ces défauts en numérique il faut investir beaucoup, et je me dis que je pourrais avoir pour moins cher un super argentique. En attendant je vais continuer à m'amuser, et puis je verrais bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* Je n'ai jamais utilisé iPhoto pour de la compression JPEG, maisça n'a pas l'air tip top (pour ta photo du l'AES, regarde le bras du type, c'est un peu Total Recal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
 Le must du JPEG reste tout de même l'"enregistrer pour le web" de Photoshop.  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai comparé les originaux aux version exportées par iPhoto, la différence n'est pas énorme en fait. J'ai l'impression que la qualité de compression de l'appareil n'est pas extraordinaire (mais bon, je suis pas spécialiste). De plus, bien qu'il permette 3 M de pixels j'ai pris ces photos en 1 M (1024x768) donc ça doit pas arranger les choses. Bon de toute façon c'est pas très grave vu la démarche de départ : voir ce qu'on peut faire. Peut être que j'investirai dans Photoshop Elements, si ça m'est utile plus tard.

Y'a autres 2 photos que je vous montrerais bien mais le problème est que les gens dessus (pris dans le métro toujours) sont très reconnaissables et que je leur ai rien demander (ils se sont même pas rendu compte que je prenais une photo, malgré un gros plan !), je voudrais pas faire une gaffe "déontologique" (même si la probabilité qu'ils lisent MacG est extrêmement infime). Je fais quoi ?

Bravo pour la photo "Lost Highway" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

J'ai comparé les originaux aux version exportées par iPhoto, la différence n'est pas énorme en fait. J'ai l'impression que la qualité de compression de l'appareil n'est pas extraordinaire (mais bon, je suis pas spécialiste). De plus, bien qu'il permette 3 M de pixels j'ai pris ces photos en 1 M (1024x768) donc ça doit pas arranger les choses.*<hr /></blockquote>

oui, car tu ne prends en compte qu'une partie des pixels moins de transitions, etc



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> * Y'a autres 2 photos que je vous montrerais bien mais le problème est que les gens dessus (pris dans le métro toujours) sont très reconnaissables et que je leur ai rien demander (ils se sont même pas rendu compte que je prenais une photo, malgré un gros plan !), je voudrais pas faire une gaffe "déontologique" (même si la probabilité qu'ils lisent MacG est extrêmement infime). Je fais quoi ?*



tu floutes


----------



## Yip (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Elle sait qu'elle est sur MacGeneration? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>



Oui, ça a pas eu trop l'air de la choquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo à tous, il y a des petites merveilles sur chaque page !

Continuons ...


----------



## bateman (9 Décembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Bateman, ta photo, c'est très Lost Highway !  *



et ouaip!..


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Bon, je me lance. Voici une photo prise vendredi. Ixus V2.







J'adore les photos prisent en tenant l'appareil le plus éloigné possible et en le retournant vers moi et des amis ou amies...


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Décembre 2002)

'

'tain c'est incroyable y'en a qui peuvent pas s'empêcher de faire dans le racoleur et facile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * J'adore les photos prisent en tenant l'appareil le plus éloigné possible et en le retournant vers moi et des amis ou amies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans oublier l'indispensable et désormais culte tronche de cake ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi est ce ainsi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2002)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '

'tain c'est incroyable y'en a qui peuvent pas s'empêcher de faire dans le racoleur et facile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sans oublier l'indispensable et désormais culte tronche de cake ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Désolé mais je ne prends pas de photos de paysages sauf en vacances donc les photos que je montre sont celles que j'aime beaucoup comme vous. Désolé si tu trouves ça racoleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais donc essayer de me justifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La première j'aime les couleurs qui sont derrière la danseuse.
La deuxième je l'adore pour plusieurs raisons dont le fait que la chanteuse apparaisse juste au dessus de nos têtes avec de belles couleurs. ( je ne suis pas pro donc mon vocabulaire est limité...)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

Une autre photo que j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2002)

Encore deux qui m'ont l'air "aware"


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Encore deux qui m'ont l'air "aware"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, ils sont juste belges ou luxembourgeois !


----------



## ApplePie (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />*Y'a autres 2 photos que je vous montrerais bien mais le problème est que les gens dessus (pris dans le métro toujours) sont très reconnaissables et que je leur ai rien demander (ils se sont même pas rendu compte que je prenais une photo, malgré un gros plan !), je voudrais pas faire une gaffe "déontologique" (même si la probabilité qu'ils lisent MacG est extrêmement infime). Je fais quoi ?

Bravo pour la photo "Lost Highway" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

*tu évites* car tu es soumis à autorisation écrite dans le cas que tu évoques !!


----------



## nicodeb (9 Décembre 2002)

allez à mon tour !!
il produit quand même de belles couleurs le coolpix 950 .... allez tous chez euroMickey   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














et de beau noir et blancs






et d'autres trucs encore ...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 
Waoou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon ben si vous y tenez vous en aurez d'autres alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas fait grand chose encore à vrai dire. Merci encore de t'être penché dessus aussi près ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'+    *<hr /></blockquote>

Les sujets de la première photo sont tout à fait intéressant et surtout très parlant (si, si !). J'en arrive même a regretter de ne pas avoir de compact de poche pour en faire de même dans le metropolitain.


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

J'ai un cadeau pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je te présente Matthus : ange gardien du soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et lui il adore Gérard Lesne, et aussi Alpha Blondy et Premier Gaou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais il est coriace le Matthus :


----------



## Arthemus (11 Décembre 2002)

Je voudrais bien participer, mais est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on fait pour "coller" des photos dans un post ici ?
Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr />* Je voudrais bien participer, mais est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on fait pour "coller" des photos dans un post ici ?
Merci !
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben on met simplement le lien de l'image que l'on aura au préalable soigneusement copiée sur son site, ou d'une tout autre image disponible sur Internet.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ARTHEMUS:</font><hr />* Je voudrais bien participer, mais est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on fait pour "coller" des photos dans un post ici ?
Merci !
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je me posais là même question il y a peu et des gens sympas m' avaient répondu ici.


----------



## Arthemus (12 Décembre 2002)

Je me lance alors, en espérant qu'on verra la photo.
Pour info, prise avec un canon ixus V.

 [image]http://fr.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/lmdz2003/vwp?.dir=/Mes+documents&amp;.dnm=senlis.jpg&amp;.src=bc&amp;.view=l&amp;.done=http%3a//fr.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/lmdz2003/lst%3f%26.dir=/Mes%2bdocuments%26.src=bc%26.view=l[/image] 

Je pourrais virer l'antenne avec toshop mais bon, là, je vous la livre "brute de décoffrage" !


----------



## Arthemus (12 Décembre 2002)

On ne rigole pas !!!

Ca a fouaré, je sais je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je regarde ça et je ferai un autre essai.
Vous allez les bouffer mes photos


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Chacun a le droit aux erreurs !!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2002)

Et quand on aime, on ne compte pas, hein ?!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (12 Décembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*  Chacun a le droit aux erreurs !!!     *[/quote]

[quote='tanplan]* Et quand on aime, on ne compte pas, hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*[/quote]

Ouais mais tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse.


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2002)

Je vois que tu as de saines lectures !!


----------



## macarthur (13 Décembre 2002)

Comment joindre une photo à mon message ? Merci


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2002)

macarthur a dit:
			
		

> * Comment joindre une photo à mon message ? Merci  *



C'est expliqué quelques lignes plus haut sur ce thread.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

Une photo que j'ai prise hier après-midi. C'est très rare d'avoir le brouillard qui descend si bas. Ça ressemble à un matin de 11 septembre 2001 à New York...


----------



## ApplePie (29 Décembre 2002)

brouillard ou nuages ??!!
je te propose ma version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2002)

C'est où exactement ? 
Question valable pour ta photo aussi ApplePie. Merci.


----------



## RV (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* C'est où exactement ? 
Question valable pour ta photo aussi ApplePie. Merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

à la montagne non?
en tout cas ça y ressemble


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est où exactement ? (...) *



C'est ce que je vois depuis mon balcon. La région de *Vevey*. Plus loin dans le fond et dans le brouillard c'est *Montreux*. 

Par temps clair, ça donne ça:


----------



## RV (29 Décembre 2002)

Jolie vue


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2002)

Génial effectivement la vue que tu as. Super région en tous cas.


----------



## ApplePie (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* C'est où exactement ? 
Question valable pour ta photo aussi ApplePie. Merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
vallée de l'alpes d'huez... hélas, ce n'est pas ma vue quotidienne


----------



## salamèche (29 Décembre 2002)

pour rester alpestre mais sans brume je propose  CECI


----------



## salamèche (29 Décembre 2002)

au fait je n'arrive pas à i,tégrer l'image dans la page, il faudra qu'alem m'explique


----------



## ApplePie (29 Décembre 2002)

et hop !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




vois ci dessous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Salam


----------



## SirDeck (30 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.


J'en ai quelques-unes que j'ai taillées pour tester l'écran haute résolution du Palm Tungsten (320X320 max.)

 * Purple Rain* 




50mm 15/f2.8 Ekta100 (extracolor)

 * Automne* 




28mm 125/f16 Ekta100 (extracolor)

 * Balance* 




50mm 250/f4 Ekta100 (extracolor)

 * Whaaaaa ! * 




28mm 1000/f2 Ekta E100VS

 * Maurienne avant la neige * 




150mm 60/f16 Ekta 100 (extracolor)

Minolta X700 -&gt; Minoltat Dimage Scan Dual II -&gt; Adobe Photoshop

Au fait, ça rend bien sur le Tungsten.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

et moi qui me demandait qui pouvait acheter de l'ekta extracolour


----------



## salamèche (30 Décembre 2002)

applepie à mis le doigt ou ça fait mal, donc mon paysage alpestre     ICI 
et on m'expliquera comment mettre une image?


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

et rehop !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_m'a effacé mon premier hop ce bougre de alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *C'est ce que je vois depuis mon balcon. La région de Vevey. Plus loin dans le fond et dans le brouillard c'est Montreux. 

Par temps clair, ça donne ça:




* 

[/QUOTE]
*tu m'avais pas dit que tu habitais dans une ville de Charlot, mon cher WO*


----------



## RV (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * et rehop !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










m'a effacé mon premier hop ce bougre de alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est pour que tu éprouves plus de plaisir au 2ème hop


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est pour que tu éprouves plus de plaisir au 2ème hop  * 

[/QUOTE]
est-ce vrai pour tout ??


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

[pour Salam] : tu places l'url de ton image entre les balises que te donne le forum quand tu cliques sur le lien image sous la fenêtre de saisie

[pour applepie] :  je n'ai rien effacé du tout !


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *[pour applepie] :  je n'ai rien effacé du tout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]pardonne-moi, je t'ai pris _("confondu avec" serait plus correct !!)_ pour salam ; et j'ai pris ce *salam* pour un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de théologien portugais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

shalôm aleikhem quand même.


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

aleikhem shalôm !!


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * shalôm aleikhem quand même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou Shalom  Harlow comme tu veux !


----------



## bacman (30 Décembre 2002)

jungfrau 2000 320*320 pour le tunsten
nikon 990 à l'époque


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> *tu m'avais pas dit que tu habitais dans une ville de Charlot, mon cher WO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'habite pas tout à fait à Vevey. Mais dans les environs... Et pour Charlot, il a habité *Corsier* jusqu'à sa mort. Son fils Eugène y habite toujours d'ailleurs avec sa famille.


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ou Shalom  Harlow comme tu veux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
who's that girl ???


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'habite pas tout à fait à Vevey. Mais dans les environs... Et pour Charlot, il a habité Corsier jusqu'à sa mort. Son fils Eugène y habite toujours d'ailleurs avec sa famille.  * 

[/QUOTE]
tu pinailles, mon cher WO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









dis-moi : tu bosses au ministère du tourisme chuisse ??


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> *(...) dis-moi : tu bosses au ministère du tourisme chuisse ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non pas vraiment, pourquoi?


----------



## ApplePie (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non pas vraiment, pourquoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
parce que, grâce à toi, on va bientôt tout connaître des bords du lac léman


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
parce que, grâce à toi, on va bientôt tout connaître des bords du lac léman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Visitez les *ports du Léman*, ou quelques *sites touristiques*. Vous pouvez prendre *le bateau* si ça vous chante...

Et si vous cherchez des vues aériennes de la Suisse, c'est par *là-haut*.


----------



## salamèche (31 Décembre 2002)

Applepie, C'est moi qui ai modifié ton post en usant de mes superpuvoirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 et je te remercie de ta courtoisie d'avoir montré ma zolie image dans ton pst suivant; après une journée ou j'ai été très déçu du D1, je réalise la qualité qu'a on neg de blad scanné sur un scanner médiocre...


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

te rappelles-tu de mon étonnement par l'abandon de ton blad dans un autre sujet ?


----------



## salamèche (31 Décembre 2002)

bien sûr, mais ce sont des considérations purement économiques, le nécessité de m'équiper en numérique pour travailler qui me font vendre cet appareil, et puis lorsque j'aurais gagné assez de l'argent avec mes photos numériques je m'en racheterais un mais sans moteur avec un 120 macro.Les pros ont parfois la vie dure financièrement.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2002)

Une photo que j'ai trouvé hier sur l'excellent site *Airliners.net*. Un Boeing 777 de Singapore Airlines vient d'atterir à Sydney. Et le pilote, voyant des gens sur la plage près de la piste, ouvre sa fenêtre et leur fait un signe de la main. Sympa, non?


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *Et le pilote, voyant des gens sur la plage près de la piste, ouvre sa fenêtre et leur fait un signe de la main. Sympa, non?
* 

[/QUOTE]
_*t'as rien compris : il tente désespérément de remplacer son clignotant, souvent défaillant sur ce modèle de boeing !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*_


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

le dc8, qui était derrière lui, n'a guère apprécié cette signalisation de fortune :





et voilà le même _(petit plaisantin, celui-là)_ qui s'amuse à faire un *"burn"* et un *"wheeling"* au grand dam des autorités de l'aéroport !! :


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * et voilà le même (petit plaisantin, celui-là) qui s'amuse à faire un "burn" au grand dam des autorités de l'aéroport !!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou ça?


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ou ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ben quoi... ouvre les yeux _(are you manufactured by boeing)_


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
ben quoi... ouvre les yeux (are you manufactured by boeing)












* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu viens de mettre les images... Elles n'y étaient pas avant...


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Tu viens de mettre les images... Elles n'y étaient pas avant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]











 hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









merci pour le lien, en tout cas, _OST_


----------



## bacman (2 Janvier 2003)

jungfrau 2000 320*320 pour le tunsten
nikon 990 à l'époque

 [image]http://[/image]


----------



## bacman (2 Janvier 2003)

jungfrau 2000


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> *




jungfrau 2000   * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai bien cherché, je vois pas la jeune fille !!


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
who's that girl ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Madonna ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai bien cherché, je vois pas la jeune fille !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

La voici la jeune fille:


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

La voici la jeune fille:




* 

[/QUOTE]

mince, les gars quand vous photographiez une demoiselle, mettez là au moins dans le champ !!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

mince, les gars quand vous photographiez une demoiselle, mettez là au moins dans le champ !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MDR


----------



## bacman (2 Janvier 2003)

dernieres mensurations de la jungfrau
[image]ftp://bacman2@perso-ftp.wanadoo.fr/topofeurope.jpg[/image]


----------



## bacman (2 Janvier 2003)

re mensurations


----------



## ApplePie (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

mince, les gars quand vous photographiez une demoiselle, mettez là au moins dans le champ !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ca y est, alèm a pété une durite : il prend les montagne pour des champs !!!


----------



## denisbalibouse (2 Janvier 2003)

Ma carte de voeux pour vous souhaite une bonne et heureuse année pleine de magnfiques clichés

Bon vent 

Denis


----------



## ApplePie (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr /> * Ma carte de voeux pour vous souhaite une bonne et heureuse année pleine de magnfiques clichés

Bon vent 

Denis





* 

[/QUOTE]
jolie photo

voici la version *liquide* :


----------



## salamèche (2 Janvier 2003)

finalement je crois qu'applepie et moi avons une vision similaire de la photographie


----------



## ApplePie (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par salamèche:</font><hr /> * finalement je crois qu'applepie et moi avons une vision similaire de la photographie   * 

[/QUOTE]
who knows ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































_tu es encore plus d'accord avec toi même puisque, si j'ai bien compris, tu en vis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

La journée d'hier était magnifique. J'ai pris quelques photos durant ma promenade à Habay. (en Belgique, +- 45 km de Luxembourg)


















D'autres photos sur mon site.


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

très jolies images, foguenne.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

Merci Applepie, la lumière hier était idéale.


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Merci Applepie, la lumière hier était idéale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'aime particulièrement la seconde !
en revanche, je ne comprends pas la raison qui fait apparaître les teintes du ciel à droite et pas ailleurs sur la troisième !!


----------



## RV (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
j'aime particulièrement la seconde !
en revanche, je ne comprends pas la raison qui fait apparaître les teintes du ciel à droite et pas ailleurs sur la troisième !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

effectivement, on dirait comme un vignetage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'ai regardé


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

celle-là est bien aussi, mais j'aurais shooté avec un rien de moins de ciel
!!





pour donner cela (avec bien sûr décalage vers le bas) :


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Ma plus belle photo c'est  mon petit bebe que j'aime tant  [image]http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/marieanne.jpg [/image]


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

splendide marie-anne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est mieux comme cela _(elle date de la dernière guerre ta photo ??)_


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Oups  
[image]http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/marieanne.jpg [/image]


----------



## RV (7 Janvier 2003)

celle là est mieux


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Elle


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

je comprends pas ca marche po !


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * je comprends pas ca marche po ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
regarde plus haut


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * je comprends pas ca marche po ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 te fait pas de bil mister SirMacGregor


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ToMacLaumax:</font><hr /> * 

 te fait pas de bil mister SirMacGregor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
te fais pas de bill, gates !!


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Mercredi 8 , vous en aurez en couleur avec mon Ixus V2 !!!!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
te fais pas de bill, gates !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

mouarffff


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Mercredi 8 , vous en aurez en couleur avec mon Ixus V2 !!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

mackie et kamkil veulent son numéro de téléphone, merci de faire passer par maousse ou moi !!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

mackie et kamkil veulent son numéro de téléphone, merci de faire passer par maousse ou moi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 de qui de quoi


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ToMacLaumax:</font><hr /> * 

 de qui de quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
de bill gates !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















s'il s'agit de la demoiselle de la photo, composez _PASSY 30 30_


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
de bill gates !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















s'il s'agit de la demoiselle de la photo, composez PASSY 30 30


















* 

[/QUOTE]


tttt


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
de bill gates !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















s'il s'agit de la demoiselle de la photo, composez PASSY 30 30


















* 

[/QUOTE]

tu m'aurais dit Balzac 31 22, j'y aurais vu un clin d'oeil de folie !


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Desole c'est ma nana


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Desole c'est ma nana   * 

[/QUOTE]

ben faut pas être désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourquoi délosé


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu m'aurais dit Balzac 31 22, j'y aurais vu un clin d'oeil de folie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
chacun ses références 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et puis passy, c'est un quartier _(de veau)_ chic


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * celle-là est bien aussi, mais j'aurais shooté avec un rien de moins de ciel
!!





pour donner cela (avec bien sûr décalage vers le bas) : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour avoir le reflet complet ? ( je te rappele, je suis un "amateur")
Merci pour tes conseilles.


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Francheme,t elle sont trop belles tes photos paulo


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Pour avoir le reflet complet ? ( je te rappele, je suis un "amateur")
Merci pour tes conseilles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
de rien, mon cher roi de la fève _(pas de frontière entre les forum !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Desole c'est ma nana   * 

[/QUOTE]

nous ne sommes pas jaloux !!


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Desole c'est ma nana   * 

[/QUOTE]
et ca lui fait quel âge, maintenant ?
elle est déjà titulaire d'une carte vermeille ??
18 ans en 43... ca doit faire, au bas mot (meaux, comme le fromage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) *78 ans bien tassés*


----------



## Sir (7 Janvier 2003)

Je me retire de ses forums si vous arretez avec elle ok ?


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Je me retire de ses forums si vous arretez avec elle ok ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

le retrait est une méthode qui échoue souvent !!


----------



## RV (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

le retrait est une méthode qui échoue souvent !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, ça laisse des rejetons


----------



## ficelle (7 Janvier 2003)

elle pete encore la forme !


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

le retrait est une méthode qui échoue souvent !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






















_quel duo, ces deux là_ !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















dis SMG, on a inventé plein de trucs sympa depuis 1943... le thermomètre à mercure par ex.


----------



## ficelle (7 Janvier 2003)

on doit se limiter au numerique, ou l'argentique est accepté ?


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on doit se limiter au numerique, ou l'argentique est accepté ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

vas-y lance toi guif !


----------



## fbethe (7 Janvier 2003)

avec mon cadeau de Noel ... Canon S45...

c'est quoi ?







alors... vous voulez en manger ?

Frédéric


----------



## olof (7 Janvier 2003)

Mmmhhhh, j'ai beau avoir le ventre plein, ça donne faim


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Pour avoir le reflet complet ? ( je te rappele, je suis un "amateur")
Merci pour tes conseilles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

perso, je préfère avec plus de ciel.

J'avoue être fan du ciel sur les photos et de la sensationd e vide (voire d'immensité) qu'il procure.

Entre tes trois photos, Paul, je préfère la première et selon moi tu peux la laisser tel quel.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

Entre tes trois photos, Paul, je préfère la première et selon moi tu peux la laisser tel quel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ma préférée également. Durant cette balade je me suis sentit "un peu" au Canada.
Le Canada ce sera pour fin 2003 où début 2004.


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fbethe:</font><hr /> * avec mon cadeau de Noel ... Canon S45...

c'est quoi ?







alors... vous voulez en manger ?

Frédéric   * 

[/QUOTE]

Perche ou sandre... Enfin je pense, d'après les rayures sombres sur le peaux...


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Perche ou sandre... Enfin je pense, d'après les rayures sombres sur le peaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà que je commence à parler le mackie moi maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"Sur  *LA PEAU*" biensûr !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ma préférée également. Durant cette balade je me suis sentit "un peu" au Canada.
Le Canada ce sera pour fin 2003 où début 2004. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Donc tu viendras en hiver (je serais de retour en France moi) : tu verras la difficulté des photos en hiver au Canada, c'est de ne pas trembler pendant le déclenchement, et d'arriver à faire une mise au point (si tu las fait manuellement) avec une grosse paire moufles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là je rentre de quelques semaines au Mexique, et c'est quand même plus cool pour les photos


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2003)

Je viens d'aller voir ton site Florent, je n'y ai pas trouvé les photos du Mexique. 
Au travail.


----------



## florentdesvosges (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Je viens d'aller voir ton site Florent, je n'y ai pas trouvé les photos du Mexique. 
Au travail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis encore en plein "derushage".

Patience, mais d'ici la semaine prochaine, les meillleures seront on line !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

je suis encore en plein "derushage".

Patience, mais d'ici la semaine prochaine, les meillleures seront on line !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitations Florent et joyeux anniversaire avec un peu de retard.
Tes photos du Mexique sont merveilleuses.
Ton site est vraiment agréable à consulter.
Je me permet d'afficher une de tes photos que j'aime beaucoup.





Les commentaires sont sympas : "les rapides voitures de la police locale." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










BRAVO !


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Janvier 2003)

Merci bien !

Bientôt des photos d'escalade du Mexique ...

Après, je mettrais de côté la photo pour me remettre plus sérieusement à la vidéo (je croûle sous les projets et j'ai à nouveau le FireWire sur mon Ti et iMovie 3 arrive sous peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Janvier 2003)

Je rajoute que toutes mes photos ont été prises avec un "pauvre" 1,3 mégapixels (Olympus que j'avais acheté 140 euros neuf ...).
Cela dit, parmi mes nombreuses résolutions pour 2003 : passer à 4 méga pixels


----------



## ApplePie (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Félicitations Florent et joyeux anniversaire avec un peu de retard.
Les commentaires sont sympas : "les rapides voitures de la police locale." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
je me joins à foguenne pour te féliciter : grâce notamment au format de tes images, on voyage vraiment avec toi !!
pour revenir aux "rapides voitures" : persistance (parfois oubliée) de la relativité des choses


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
je me joins à foguenne pour te féliciter :  * 

[/QUOTE]
Merci Applepie !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * grâce notamment au format de tes images, on voyage vraiment avec toi !!
* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai choisi de conserver une taille correcte des images (800 X 615) et tant pis si des gens veulent les récupérer ... J'imagine que vous connaissez le site ReVue : les photos y sont superbes mais minuscules et c'est un peu dommage ...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> *pour revenir aux "rapides voitures" : persistance (parfois oubliée) de la relativité des choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Bien vrai : et ces coccinelles ne sont finalement pas si lentes !


----------



## krystof (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * Merci bien !
Bientôt des photos d'escalade du Mexique ...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Si un jour tu passes sur la Côte d'Azur, tu pourras faire connaissance avec quelques spots non dénués d'intérêts


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Si un jour tu passes sur la Côte d'Azur, tu pourras faire connaissance avec quelques spots non dénués d'intérêts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rassure-toi, je connais bien quelques spots de la région et je compte visiter l'hiver prochain les Gorges du Loup et La Loubière (au-dessus de Monaco).

Autre chose, message aux modérateurs, je suis en faveur de la création d'un "forum esscalade et mac" sur mac gé


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 
Bientôt des photos d'escalade du Mexique ...
* 

[/QUOTE]

elles y sont.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2003)

Je n'y connais rien en escalade mais ton récit "Rummey, récit d'une découverte" est très intéressant.
J'ai bien aimé ce passage:"...La nuit glaciale (pour un sudiste, froide pour un Alsacien, tiède pour un Canadien) et très pluvieuse ne m´empêche pas de fermer l´oeil car les efforts imposés par l´escalade rumniesque se sont avérés franchement physiques." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Même pas peur...





Tu n'es sur aucune photo ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Je n'y connais rien en escalade 
* 

[/QUOTE]

cela gagne à être connu ... j'en fais 5 X par semaine depuis 8 ans ... Passionné quoi !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *mais ton récit "Rummey, récit d'une découverte" est très intéressant.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Content qu'il t'ai plu car ce récit, plutôt "spécialisé" (mais pas sérieux pour un poil) s'adressait plutôt aux pratiquants, voire surtout aux potes (ah les références et les private joke ...)
Cela dit, une fois de plus je suis flatté. Mais bon, n'oubliez pas de nous montrer vos photos aussi les gars !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *
Tu n'es sur aucune photo ?



* 

[/QUOTE]

elles arrivent !! (très peu de temps en ce moment, la glande mexicaine c'est fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

ma dernière escalade date de... Mission Impossible II _(avant le générique)_ !! impressionant pour un béotien, plus habitué aux randonnées en haute montagne qu'à l'escalade à mains nues.
il me semble d'ailleurs que ces disciplines ne sont pas assez médiatisées alors qu'elles sont très photo_(vidéo)_génique !!


----------



## denisbalibouse (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * il me semble d'ailleurs que ces disciplines ne sont pas assez médiatisées alors qu'elles sont très photo(vidéo)génique !!    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est parce que c'est dur à  montrer et que les journalistes de base préfèrent les invitations à des coktails ou des événements plus "facile" à couvrir.

Voici ma contribution pour un moment d'escalade de saison.
C'était en janv 02 et je me suis cassé un doigt en revenant le soir à la voiture.


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr /> * 

C'est parce que c'est dur à  montrer et que les journalistes de base préfèrent les invitations à des coktails ou des événements plus "facile" à couvrir.

Voici ma contribution pour un moment d'escalade de saison.
C'était en janv 02 et je me suis cassé un doigt en revenant le soir à la voiture.









* 

[/QUOTE]
*pas dur... c'est presque plat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









des animaux sur le parcours ??  *


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * il me semble d'ailleurs que ces disciplines ne sont pas assez médiatisées alors qu'elles sont très photo(vidéo)génique !!    * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble d'ailleur que (comme en tenis) la belgique à une dame très compétitive en escalade mais je ne sais pas son nom. ( allez les belges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un encouragement à J.Henin et K.Clijsters qui vont rencontrer chacune une des soeurs Williams en demi finale des internationaux d'Australie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble d'ailleur que (comme en tenis) la belgique à une dame très compétitive en escalade mais je ne sais pas son nom. ( allez les belges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un encouragement à J.Henin et K.Clijsters qui vont rencontrer chacune une des soeurs Williams en demi finale des internationaux d'Australie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
*les pauvres, c'est pas juste... elles vont jouer un simple mixte !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2003)

excellent...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2003)

Je suis le petit homme vert tout en haut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quand je faisais encore du sport...


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble d'ailleur que (comme en tenis) la belgique à une dame très compétitive en escalade mais je ne sais pas son nom.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Muriel Sarkany  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai même été en vacances avec elle.


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je suis le petit homme vert tout en haut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quand je faisais encore du sport... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
*il est curieux ce poteau Edf ??? ils les prennent "brut de décoffrage"   ou ils ont engagé obelix pour la finition !!  *


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
pas dur... c'est presque plat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 

[/QUOTE]

Perso, j'aurais présenter cette photo à la verticale, justement pour qu'ApplePie cerne la raideur de l'itinéraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je suis le petit homme vert tout en haut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quand je faisais encore du sport... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent WebO  : j'adore ce genre de "vieilles photos" (tu as été trahi par le matériel qui ne date pas d'hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Tu n'as envie de resortir la corde quand tu vois cette photo ?
Où est ce sommet ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> *(...) Excellent WebO  : j'adore ce genre de "vieilles photos" (tu as été trahi par le matériel qui ne date pas d'hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Tu n'as envie de resortir la corde quand tu vois cette photo ?
Où est ce sommet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cette photo date d'août 1992 (j'avais 16 ans à l'époque). Ça se trouve dans le canton des Grisons dans le Val d'Albigna. Le sommet s'appelle La Fiamma, il s'agit en fait d'une arête qui comporte quelques petites pointes.


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * ma dernière escalade date de... Mission Impossible II (avant le générique) 
* 

[/QUOTE]
J'adore cette séquence également (le film aussi d'ailleurs). Si ça t'intéresse j'en ai fait une analyse dans la dernière partie de mon mémoire (dispo sur mon site, ici ).

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> *
 il me semble d'ailleurs que ces disciplines ne sont pas assez médiatisées alors qu'elles sont très photo(vidéo)génique !!    * 

[/QUOTE]
En photos, c'est vrai. Les béotiens apprécient car c'est assez spectaculaire. En vidéo par contre, il semble que cela soit vite très ch.... à regarder pour des non pratiquants.


----------



## denisbalibouse (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
pas dur... c'est presque plat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









des animaux sur le parcours ??    

[/QUOTE]
Ouais, les glacons "poussent" a l'horizontale c'est bien connu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
A part des dahus, rien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

allez les belges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un encouragement à J.Henin et K.Clijsters qui vont rencontrer chacune une des soeurs Williams en demi finale des internationaux d'Australie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Suis triste...


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Suis triste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
*comme déjà dit : on va avoir... DEUX finales masculines cette année à l'open d'australie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

 je compte visiter l'hiver prochain les Gorges du Loup et La Loubière (au-dessus de Monaco).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les Gorges du Loup, à 1min30 de chez moi. De superbes paroies.
La Loubière commence à fatiguer un peu. Je te conseil les falaises de Peillon, à 5 minutes de la Loubière


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *La Loubière commence à fatiguer un peu. Je te conseil les falaises de Peillon, à 5 minutes de la Loubière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La Loubière, je pese qu'il faut tout de même y aller pour "l'histoire".
Sinon, j'ai une copine qui était à Peillon la semaine dernière et qui m'en a dit le plus grand bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attendrais l'hiver prochain ....


----------



## lalou (24 Janvier 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*rassure-toi, je connais bien quelques spots de la région et je compte visiter l'hiver prochain les Gorges du Loup et La Loubière (au-dessus de Monaco). Autre chose, message aux modérateurs, je suis en faveur de la création d'un "forum esscalade et mac" sur mac gé    * 


[/QUOTE]  
Que voilà une super idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je suis pour à 100%...Apparemment il ya pleins de fana de ski et de grimpe sur ce forum (du fait de la localisation helvétique, sans doute ?...)
Moi, je suis pyrénéen et vers chez moi, il y a de quoi faire aussi. Si vous projetez d'user un peu vos chaussons par ici, ne loupez pas  _la dent d'Orlu_ et aussi les  _falaises du quié_ (en vallée d'Ariège). J'ai les topos (dont certains "fait main"), mais bonjour le gaz et l'engagement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avis aux amateurs.
a+


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Janvier 2003)

j'avoue que quèand j'ai lancé l'idée d'un forum "escalade", c'était "pour rire" (ah ah !!), et pensait que cela n'intéresserait personne. Mais si je ne suis pas seul, on pourrait fairez un truc "mac et outdoor", voire "mac et sport" même si on s'éloigne du sujet initial. 
Bon, après, il y a déjà une pléthore d'autres forums escalade sur le net, donc est-ce vraiment utile ??

Quant aux Pyrénées, j'ai honte de ne jamais y être allé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais mon attention a été retenu par trois falaises : Pène-Haute, Vingra et Targassone (pour le bloc).


----------



## krystof (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

La Loubière, je pese qu'il faut tout de même y aller pour "l'histoire".  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu n'y a jamais mis les chaussons, effectivement, pour l'histoire, faut y aller. Tu as le Baou de Saint-Jeannet aussi


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2003)

Une photo prise il y a 5 minutes.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2003)

Superbe. Tu l'as prise de chez toi ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Superbe. Tu l'as prise de chez toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui... Mais les tiennes aussi sont bien... Disons que la vue est différente, mais toute aussi vallonnée...


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Janvier 2003)

Oui, bravo, l'ambiance est assez étonnante !
Je pense néanmois que j'aurais opté pour un cadrage horizontal : qu'en pense-tu ?


----------



## ApplePie (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * Oui, bravo, l'ambiance est assez étonnante !
Je pense néanmois que j'aurais opté pour un cadrage horizontal : qu'en pense-tu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
perso., j'aime bien comme cela !!
très jolie réussite cette photo WO, je vais tester ses couleurs !!  
quel photoscope déjà ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> *(...) Je pense néanmois que j'aurais opté pour un cadrage horizontal : qu'en pense-tu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai hésité, mais j'ai voulu gardé le soleil, les nuages et le lac. J'aurais dû aussi en faire aussi une horizontale, d'autant plus que j'ai un numérique (CP 995).

Merci pour vos compliments... je ne suis qu'un amateur dans ce domaine.


----------



## ApplePie (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
perso., j'aime bien comme cela !!
très jolie réussite cette photo WO, je vais tester ses couleurs !!  
quel photoscope déjà ? * 

[/QUOTE]
quasi parfaite sur le plan de l'histogramme, petite correction grâce aux courbes et au contraste pour donner un peu de vie et matière à la partie basse de l'image.
chapeau !!


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Janvier 2003)

J'y ai repensé, mais à l'horizontal, cette photo aurait finalement été plus classique. Chose intéressante : la courbure du la côte du lac donne l'impression que tu as fait la photo avec un puissant grand angle (fisheyes).

Olivier, je me suis permis de regarder les photos de ta homepage, j'aime beaucoup celle du brouillard à Grammont qui restitue tout à fait l'austèrité de l'ambiance.


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Merci pour vos compliments... je ne suis qu'un amateur dans ce domaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est drôle, j'ai remarqué que dans ce forum, les "amateurs" nous rappellent tout le temps qu'ils le sont (d'ailleurs, j'en profite pour le rappeller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) comme si c'était une plus-value de leur travail. Les pros n'ont pas l'exclusivité de faire des belles photos, loin de là ...


----------



## Sir (29 Janvier 2003)




----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2003)

on a dit VOS plus belle photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas celle des autres


----------



## Sir (29 Janvier 2003)

Desole mackie mais c'est la vue de la chambre de mes parents


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2003)

c'est bien ce que je dit c'est pas toi la faite


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Desole mackie mais c'est la vue de la chambre de mes parents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

excuse mackie, il ne connait pas assez bien Rosny...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Desole mackie mais c'est la vue de la chambre de mes parents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Y dorment dehors dans la neige?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

Voici encore une série prise il y a 5 minutes à peine.


----------



## Sir (30 Janvier 2003)

La filleule de ma mere !!!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (31 Janvier 2003)

Ma nièce.


----------



## pem (31 Janvier 2003)

Devant chez moi il y a 5 min


----------



## Graphistecomfr (31 Janvier 2003)

Alèm a une ptite b...


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * Alèm a une ptite b...













 * 

[/QUOTE]

tu ferais bien de cliquer sur ton iMage (là juste au dessus) au lieu de dire des âneries, elle recèle bien plus que tu ne l'imaginerais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon pas mal l'image mais pas comme je l'eu photographié.


----------



## pem (31 Janvier 2003)

Pour continuer dans la série Hiver, et pour ne pas trop déraper sur d'autres sujets "glissants", en voici deux autres prises à l'instant avec mon humble Kodak DX 3700


----------



## Graphistecomfr (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
tu ferais bien de cliquer sur ton iMage (là juste au dessus) au lieu de dire des âneries, elle recèle bien plus que tu ne l'imaginerais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, pas mal les photos. J'avais déjà eu l'occasion d'y jeter un oeil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * sinon pas mal l'image mais pas comme je l'eu photographié.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Désolé, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher. Il y avait un telle ressemblance avec l'avatar...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * Devant chez moi il y a 5 min  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ooooooooooh, comme c zolie. Il y a même zun papa noël qui déambule...


----------



## sbex (31 Janvier 2003)

Allez tout le monde montre des photos des frimas de ces jours, alors moi je vous propose d'aller faire un ptit tour sur le site d'un très bon pote à moi qui a pas mal voyagé et qui a mis online des tas de chouettes photos. C'est pas du numérique à la base mais c'est cool quand même.

les photos


----------



## Foguenne (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sbex:</font><hr /> * Allez tout le monde montre des photos des frimas de ces jours, alors moi je vous propose d'aller faire un ptit tour sur le site d'un très bon pote à moi qui a pas mal voyagé et qui a mis online des tas de chouettes photos. C'est pas du numérique à la base mais c'est cool quand même.

les photos * 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement très bien le site de ton pote. Surtout les photos du Japon.


----------



## pem (19 Juin 2003)

Je crois que j'ai fait ma plus belle photo d'animaux faite avec un 37mm sans zoom, il y a quelques semaines : des choucas en Chartreuse (à gauche, le petit point noir est un raisin sec après lequel vole l'oiseau) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




photo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Juin 2003)

stockholm été 99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syd


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Juin 2003)

Syd et pem, ce sont de très belles images, mais, par pitié, compressez-les un peu plus que ça avant de les mettre en ligne (elles font respectivement 229 et 138 ko !!).
Comme je l'ai déjà écrit dans un autre sujet, l'idéal serait que les photos insérés dans les messages ne dépassent pas 50 ko. Si cela n'est pas assez, faîtes le lien vers votre site web.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Syd, tu as fait ton image au téléobjectif ? (on a l'impression que tous les plans sont très rapprochés, ce qui est du bel effet ?
Est-ce un scan ou issu d'un APN ?


----------



## jean_claude_duss (30 Juin 2003)

bonjour a tous !!
je suis tout nouveaux sur ce forum !!
je vais poster quelques photos !

a bientot
jean claude


----------



## jean_claude_duss (30 Juin 2003)

quelques autres


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour a tous !!
> je suis tout nouveaux sur ce forum !!
> je vais poster quelques photos !
> 
> ...



Bienvenue Jean-Claude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce sont de très belles images (surtout l'horizon au bord de mer et les portraits) : est-ce qu'elles sont de toi ?? Avec quel(s) appareil(s) sont-elles prises ?

Par ailleurs, si vous avez plusieurs images à montrer, merci de les renvoyer directement vers le site web où elles sont exposées.


----------



## jean_claude_duss (30 Juin 2003)

c'est pris pour la plus part avec un Nikon d1 + 50 1.4

désolé pour le site ! 
je n'était pas au courrant !


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même si j'aime bien celle-ci pour des raisons subjectives !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce serait bien que vous donniez plutot un lien vers les photos plutot que les afficher sur les forums (pensez à ceux qui n'ont pas comme moi actuellement une connection freebox !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) quitte à mettre des vignettes incluant le lien vers l'image mise en vignette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous montre ça dès que je rentre chez moi (demain matin donc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

sinon, c'est bien : continuez à nourrir ce forum !


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

LOL, j'avais pas vu que mon remplaçant était passé par ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut Florent !


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * LOL, j'avais pas vu que mon remplaçant était passé par ici !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les recommandations du "vénérable sage" sont toujours écoutées avec attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est aussi ce portrait que je préfère ...

Rendons à César ce qui appartient à César : voici  le site d'où sont tirées ces images.


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2003)

magnifique photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et en plus de ça, un fan des kings of bercy, que demander de plus...


----------



## jean_claude_duss (30 Juin 2003)

ok désolé !!!...
merci pour vos commentaires !!



comme ça... ça va ???


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> *
> comme ca va va ???*



oui, parfait ! (par contre j'aime moins ces 3 images que les précédentes).



			
				jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> * ok désolé !!!...
> merci pour vos commantaires !!*



plus qu'un effort dans l'orthographe ...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est aussi ce portrait que je préfère ...
> 
> ...



Pareil, cette photo est magnifique, cette jeune fille tout autant.


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> cette jeune fille tout autant.
> 
> 
> ...



et qu'est-ce qu'elle peut bien regarder ?? (cf. son regard ...)


----------



## jean_claude_duss (1 Juillet 2003)

bah... elle regardait dans le vide !


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

jean_claude_duss a dit:
			
		

> * bah... elle regardait dans le vide !
> *



je fais très bien le vide !!


----------



## benjamin (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> même si j'aime bien celle-ci pour des raisons subjectives !!
> 
> ...



Je crois que nous avons les mêmes raisons subjectives


----------



## maousse (1 Juillet 2003)

ça devient presque objectif à ce point-là


----------



## Onra (1 Juillet 2003)

Bon, voici deux clichés pris avec mon Canon Ixus 400. Un peu de botanique pour changer un peu...







 

Soyez indulgent, je suis un débutant en la matière. Ce sont mes premières macros. Par contre, si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> * Soyez indulgent, je suis un débutant en la matière. Ce sont mes premières macros. Par contre, si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la macro n'est vraiment plus ma tasse de thé (pour la simple raison que j'ai l'impression de voire toujours la même photo) néanmoins lorsque je la pratiquais dans ma prime jeunesse (très bien pour apprendre la maîtrise de la profondeur de champ et de l'éclairage), je m'armais toujours d'un vaporisateur car les fines goûtelettes étaient du plus bel effet sur les fleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(un conseil parmi d'autres ...)


----------



## Onra (1 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> la macro n'est vraiment plus ma tasse de thé (pour la simple raison que j'ai l'impression de voire toujours la même photo)*



C'est marrant mais ou bout de quelques photos j'ai déjà eu la même impression. Je me suis dit que c'était là toute la difficulté de la macro : savoir faire varier tous les paramètres pour éviter de donner systématiquement l'impression de regarder la même photo.

D'ailleurs les deux photos ci-dessus on été prise le même jour à la même heure et effectivement on voit tout de suite que les couleurs de la végétation et de la lumière sont les mêmes.



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> néanmoins lorsque je la pratiquais dans ma prime jeunesse (très bien pour apprendre la maîtrise de la profondeur de champ et de l'éclairage), je m'armais toujours d'un vaporisateur car les fines goûtelettes étaient du plus bel effet sur les fleurs
> 
> 
> ...



Intéressant... j'essayerai le coup du vapo la prochaine fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Juste quelques précisions sur les photos. Elles ont été prises alors qu'il y avait du vent et à main levée. Je n'ai fait qu'un ou deux cliché à chaque fois et le Canon a visé juste. J'ai laissé l'appareil en automatique, j'ai juste sélectionné le mode macro. Ce petit appareil s'en sort très bien dans bcp de situation. Je le recommande... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, ce we j'ai trouvé un endroit où il est pris en défaut : dans une église. C'était pour un mariage et la porte était grande ouverte, amenant juste assez de lumière pour prendre des photos sans flash à l'intérieur. La mise au point était difficile et bcp de photos étaient floues. Lorsque j'utilisais le flash, l'Ixus 400 s'en sortait mieux mais il a tendance à "flashouiller" les sujets et je n'aime pas trop les photos que cela donne


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par contre, ce we j'ai trouvé un endroit où il est pris en défaut : dans une église. C'était pour un mariage et la porte était grande ouverte, amenant juste assez de lumière pour prendre des photos sans flash à l'intérieur. La mise au point était difficile et bcp de photos étaient floues. Lorsque j'utilisais le flash, l'Ixus 400 s'en sortait mieux mais il a tendance à "flashouiller" les sujets et je n'aime pas trop les photos que cela donne
> 
> ...



J'ai les mêmes difficultés avec mon Ixus V3, toutes les photos dans les églises (mariages, baptêmes) que j'ai faites sont vraiment "bof".
Peut-être qu'avec un réglage particulier ce serait mieux mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

ne lui demùandait pas trop à votre Ixus, la sensibilité du capteur du 3millions de pixels est de 100 Iso et celle du 400 de 64... en photo argentique, on rentre pas dans une église à moins de 200 Iso avec un flash torche et 400 avec un flash Cobra !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors 64 et 100 avec un zoom peu lumineux et un flash minuscule... euh... vous comprendrez pourquoi c'est bof ? le DSP étant obligé de tirer un maximum de gain de la nuit dans laquelle vous le plongez !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * ne lui demùandait pas trop à votre Ixus, la sensibilité du capteur du 3millions de pixels est de 100 Iso et celle du 400 de 64... en photo argentique, on rentre pas dans une église à moins de 200 Iso avec un flash torche et 400 avec un flash Cobra !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'explication.
Ce n'est donc pas moi qui suis trop nul.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

par contre, question orthographe, je suis réellement naze... vais me faire engueuler !!


----------



## Onra (1 Juillet 2003)

Il y a quand même un truc qui m'intrigue dans ce que tu dit Alèm, la sensibilité est réglable pourtant ? Alors pourquoi tu donnes un valeur fixe ?

Tu peux me donner un peut plus d'explications stp


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2003)

Alèm mentionne la sensibilité optimale de l'appareil : pour booster la sensibilité sur ce type dappareils  en fait pour tous je crois  on augmente le voltage de la cellule ce qui, dans le même temps, amplifie le  bruit  électronique de celle-ci. Cest ce que fait lappareil tout seul par faible lumination. Je crois ne pas avoir dit trop de conneries.


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * par contre, question orthographe, je suis réellement naze... vais me faire engueuler !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on m'appelle ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai, j'admets être assez intolérant sur les fautes d'orthographe, surtout qu'elles peuvent facilement être évité par une simple relecture du message. 
C'est aussi une question de respect pour la personne qui nous lit.

(fin de la parenthèse)


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Juillet 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> * Il y a quand même un truc qui m'intrigue dans ce que tu dit Alèm, la sensibilité est réglable pourtant ? Alors pourquoi tu donnes un valeur fixe ?
> *



Peut-être parce que sur la grande majorité des APN (bridges et reflex, c'est autre chose), on ne peut dépasser 400 iso en sensibilité.
Et 400, ça reste une peu "just" pour une église (selon l'heure à laquelle est prise la photo et le type de vitraux qui laissent pénétrer la lumière).


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

*Ce sujet* étant peu consulté je vous propose d'aller y faire un tour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci pour les chouettes et belles photos qu'on trouve ici.


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'une belle photo ?
Je prend pas mal de chose avec mon Nikon Coolpix 2500, mais de là à dire que ce sont de belles photos ...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce qu'une belle photo ?
> Je prend pas mal de chose avec mon Nikon Coolpix 2500, mais de là à dire que ce sont de belles photos ...  *



Je vois pas où tu veux en venir. Si tu juges que tes photos ne sont pas belles... ben tu les montres pas, non?


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce qu'une belle photo ?/b]
> 
> *


*

posé bêtement comme ça bah tout le monde est forcé d'avouer qu'il se pose la question... alors qu'il suffit de regarder... on a dit "vos plus belles photos" on a pas dit que ce serait des chefs d'oeuvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





m'énervent les types qui passent leur temps à faire des chichis sur macgé (cham, je t'ai vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




			
				melaure a dit:
			
		


Je prend pas mal de chose avec mon Nikon Coolpix 2500, mais de là à dire que ce sont de belles photos ...  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


déja on dira qu'aucun portrait que tu feras au flash avec ton coolpix ne pourra être beau !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (à cause des yeux rouges !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) *


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

Deux photso prises il y a à peine 5 minutes depuis chez moi.


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Juillet 2003)

j'aime beaucoup la seconde : il y a vraiment une étrangeté qui s'en dégage. Un côté Lynch aquatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la passage d'un bateau qui fait la trace ?

La première est plus conventionnelle.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * j'aime beaucoup la seconde : il y a vraiment une étrangeté qui s'en dégage. Un côté Lynch aquatique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est un bateau. Sinon c'est quoi un «Lynch»?


----------



## Nathalex (14 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * c'est quoi un «Lynch»?  *



Un truc qui plait souvent sur la Croisette, incompréhensible, assez esthétique (pour certains) et qui ne laisse pas indifférent. J'ai bon ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, c'est un bateau. Sinon c'est quoi un «Lynch»?  *



David Lynch  

Superbes photos Olivier, je suis d'accord avec Florent sur le côté Lynch de la deuxième. (c'est un compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2003)

Tu as une vue de rêve Olivier.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as une vue de rêve Olivier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok, pour le Lynch je me disais aussi, mais je voyais pas trop le rapport en fait.


----------



## marcomarco (18 Juillet 2003)

Site Internet 
voici mon petit site (y'a un début à tout......)tchaooooo.

  j'ai juste corrigé le code UBB qui ne fonctionnait pas


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Juillet 2003)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> * Site Internet
> voici mon petit site (y'a un début à tout......)tchaooooo.
> *



le site s'affiche très très lentement et deux photos ne s'affichent pas dans la rubrique "portrait" : dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime bien la photo "de neige".


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> le site s'affiche très très lentement et deux photos ne s'affichent pas dans la rubrique "portrait" : dommage
> 
> ...



Pas de problème d'affichage chez moi.
J'aime beaucoup également la photo "de neige", les arbres ont une couleur magnifique.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2003)

La nouvelle photo de ta page d'acceil est très belle Florent.


----------



## olof (21 Juillet 2003)

Une p'tite macro faite cet après-midi avec mon nouveau Coolpix 5400 au Lötschental, Valais, Suisse :


----------



## nemo44 (22 Juillet 2003)

olof a dit:
			
		

> * Une p'tite macro faite cet après-midi avec mon nouveau Coolpix 5400 au Lötschental, Valais, Suisse :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais cette macro change de d'habitude avec la montagne en arrière plan. J'apprécie.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2003)

d'habitude, les gens ne se baissent pas pour faire une contre-plongée !


----------



## iSimon (22 Juillet 2003)

Voilà une de mes préférées :

La rose 

Et celles là que j'ai prise récement :

Montréal


----------



## molgow (22 Juillet 2003)

Je trouve ce thread sympa, j'ai regardé beaucoup de vos photos, et je dois avouer que je suis impressionné de la qualité de certaines d'entre elles.

Je suis qu'un simple photographe amateur, mais depuis que j'ai un appareil numérique (un Coolpix 8.. qqch), je "mitraille" à mort, et ça me plait. Avant avec la pélicule, je ne pouvais absolument pas me le permettre.

Voici une photo que j'aime assez :

Couché de soleil à Isenau (Les Diablerets, VD, CH)

N'hésitez pas à la critiquer..


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Juillet 2003)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà une de mes préférées :
> 
> La rose
> 
> ...



celle de la rose est bien et originale. Il fallait oser le contre-jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celle de Montréal (prise depuis le Mont-Royal -le chalet ??- j'imagine) est un peu petite pour qu'on puisse se rendre compte.


----------



## iSimon (22 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *Celle de Montréal (prise depuis le Mont-Royal -le chalet ??- j'imagine) est un peu petite pour qu'on puisse se rendre compte.   *


Elle est effectivement prise du belvedère du Mont-Royal
Pour une version plus grande c'est 
ici mais attention, le fichier fait 4 Mo...  
(fichier effacé - voir plus bas)


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Juillet 2003)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> *
> Elle est effectivement prise du belvedère du Mont-Royal
> Pour une version plus grande c'est
> ici mais attention, le fichier fait 4 Mo...   *



désolé, c'est trop lourd pou moi ...
Depuis que j'ai quitté Montréal, je n'ai plus l'ADSL


----------



## iSimon (22 Juillet 2003)

Alors voilà la version allégée mais un peu plus grande
http://www.cinerepliques.net/panoramique.jpg


----------



## marcomarco (22 Juillet 2003)

jolie photo , mais comment faites vous pour mettre des photos direct sur le forum.....
merci.. marcopolo.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2003)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * Alors voilà la version allégée mais un peu plus grande
> http://www.cinerepliques.net/panoramique.jpg *



Chouette... J'ai pris une photo depuis cet endroit lorsque j'étais à Montréal... Je ne sais plus le nom du lieu.


----------



## olof (22 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * d'habitude, les gens ne se baissent pas pour faire une contre-plongée !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais je ne me suis pas baissé, mon Coolpix 5400 se baisse pour moi (avec son écran qui bouge dans tous les sens)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En me baissant les papillons auraient pris peur


----------



## bouilla (22 Juillet 2003)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> * jolie photo , mais comment faites vous pour mettre des photos direct sur le forum.....
> merci.. marcopolo.   *



il faut d'abord que tu l'upload sur le net, tu peux par exemple t'ouvrir un compte chez free pour beneficier d'un espace web personnel, ensuite tu utilises les balises UBB du forum pour glisser ton image


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2003)

j'aime bien ces 2 là, prises en Laponie cet hiver:


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss, je trouve la première assez quelconque (et en plus, j'aime pas du tout la motoneige  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), par contre, la seconde est très belle, trs bien cadré et le ciel est superbe.

La Laponie : c'est un de mes rêves depuis longtemps ...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2003)

Ce qui me plais dans la premiere c'est la luminosité et les ombres portés, si non il est vrai que le sujet est "quelconque"


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Juillet 2003)

c'est vrai que la luminosité est bien.

Tu les as prises avec quel appareil ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2003)

Uluwatu, Bali, 2001...






Cherchez le singe...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu les as prises avec quel appareil ?  *



C'est pas un APN, c'est un Olympus IS 500 reflex 24/36 zoom intégré 28/120 tout en 1. C'est a dire que l'objectif n'est pas demontable. Une sorte d'hybride entre le reflex standard et le compact. Tres pratique en voyage lorsqu'on ne peut pas se charger avec tout un tas d'objectifs. La plage du zoom est tout a fait confortable pour une utilisation "standard" mais un peu juste pour faire de l'animalier par ex. La qualité de l'optique est tres bonne.
Pour ce voyage, un APN m'aurait posé des problemes d'autonomie d'une part a cause du froid qui réduit la durée de charge des bateries et surtout du fait de 2 nuits dans un gite sans electricité donc impossible de recharger la baterie pendant 72 H.
La numerisation a ete faite au labo en meme temps que les tirages papier.


----------



## alfred (24 Juillet 2003)

bon, je travaille comme directeur artistique dans la pub, et je viens de me faire un petit site pour présenter mon travail.
ce ne sont pas des photos "perso", mais j'ai crée et supervisé toutes les images. les photos ont été prises par des pro.

je travaille en belgique donc certaines marques seront inconnues pour les suisses, les francais et autres francophones.

le mot de passe est: book

http://homepage.mac.com/marcthomasset/tm/Menu60.html

voilà, peut-être que l'un ou l'autre projet vous amusera.


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Juillet 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> * bon, je travaille comme directeur artistique dans la pub, et je viens de me faire un petit site pour présenter mon travail.
> ce ne sont pas des photos "perso", mais j'ai crée et supervisé toutes les images. les photos ont été prises par des pro.
> 
> je travaille en belgique donc certaines marques seront inconnues pour les suisses, les francais et autres francophones.
> ...



il y a des pubs très sympas : j'aime beaucoup celle de la Fnac, de MSN (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Celles pour Janssen, hyper épurés, sont assez déroutantes.


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

essai photo


----------



## alfred (27 Juillet 2003)

l'essai n'est pas passé, il n'y a qu'un point d'? au lieu de la photo.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> * l'essai n'est pas passé, il n'y a qu'un point d'? au lieu de la photo.   *



Une erreur dans le lien probablement.


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

[image]http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/4-picture1.gif?0.9145889544195609[/image]   [image]http://www.site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/4-picture1.gif?0.9145889544195609[/image]


----------



## alfred (27 Juillet 2003)

joli.

tu as retravaillé les couleurs avec toshop?


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

rere essai....greeeeee... [image]http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/0-logo.gif?0.4583326422317284[/image]


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> * joli.
> 
> tu as retravaillé les couleurs avec toshop?   *



Tu vois quelque chose toi?


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

bon je pige que dalle.... alors je verrai ça plus tard....salut @plus


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

si une ame charitable pouvais me dire comment faire ce serait sympat. salut......


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2003)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> * si une ame charitable pouvais me dire comment faire ce serait sympat. salut......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les liens de tes images sont étranges, ils se terminent par des chiffres, alors qu'ils devraient se terminer par l'extension du fichier, .jpg ou .gif.


----------



## alfred (27 Juillet 2003)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> *   [image]http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/4-picture1.gif?0.9145889544195609[/image]   [image]http://www.site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/4-picture1.gif?0.9145889544195609[/image]    *




j'ai utilisé ce lien en supprimant "(image)" devant.


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

essai avant dodo.... [image]http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/7-picture1.gif?0.4399194655859553[/image]


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

[image] ]http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo1/images/7-picture1.gif?0.4399194655859553[/image]


----------



## RackSama (27 Juillet 2003)

et en enlevant les chiffres, hum ?  essayes encore


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

essai sans les chiffres.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







      merci du coup de main .....@ plus      marcopolo


----------



## alfred (27 Juillet 2003)

c'est bon, mais c'est chaque fois une autre? et les premières qu'on a pas vues?


----------



## marcomarco (27 Juillet 2003)

c'etait pour essayer.....merci ....
voici mon petit site où je fait pleins d'essai alors ça bouge beaucoup.
entrée.....


----------



## diabolosof (28 Juillet 2003)

essai de montrage d'une photo


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

Je débarque comme un cheveux sur la soupe pour soumettre  cette photo . Merci de vos commentaires...

PS : photo de mon fils prise avec le Nikon D100 de son parrain (le veinard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> * Je débarque comme un cheveux sur la soupe pour soumettre  cette photo . Merci de vos commentaires... (...) *



Le lien fonctionne pas.


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

Ou plutôt  ici


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le lien fonctionne pas.
> 
> ...



J'ai vu mais je n'y arrive pas. Comment faire pour que vous puissiez la voir via un lien (sachant que j'ai idisk dispo) ???


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou plutôt  ici *



Il faut un mot de passe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ton image doit se terminer par .jpg ou .gif.


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

J'essai comme ça. Ca devrait marcher  ici


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> * J'essai comme ça. Ca devrait marcher  ici *



Ca marche mais le plus simple si tu veux montrer une photo uniquement sur le forum c'est de la mettre dans ton dossier "Public" sur ton iDisk.
et l'adresse que tu devras mettre sera:
http://idisk.mac.com/fournier44/Public/xxxx.jpg
Evidement si c'est une photo que tu as publié sur ton site tu utilises ta première méthode.
Pour internet, ne la mets pas trop grande.


----------



## ricchy (30 Juillet 2003)

Image un peu voué à la controverse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Réalisé lors du spectacle  Piovra 
« Piovra » a pour but de soulever des réflexions sur les tensions entre lêtre humain et son environnement. Le prétexte des ordures ménagères permet d'introduire le thème de la méditation.
Je vous soumets une chtite image, avant la mise à jour de mon site.

Extrait vidéo du spectacle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

2 photos prises à Ostende la semaine dernière :


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juillet 2003)

ce sont de belles images, thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Les deux ont de très belles couleurs/lumières, et avec de très beaux ciels.

perso, je préfère la seconde, mieux composée car la rembarde est vraiment exploitée comme un élément dynamique de l'image.
Et en plus, il n'y a personne pour cacher les bateaux (comme sur la première)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Merci pour ton appréciation florent !


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca marche mais le plus simple si tu veux montrer une photo uniquement sur le forum c'est de la mettre dans ton dossier "Public" sur ton iDisk.
> et l'adresse que tu devras mettre sera:
> ...



Merci Foguenne mais je le savais puisque tu me l'as dit il y a 3 mois dans un autre post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le problème c'est que la photo fait 2Mo, que je ne suis pas sur mon Mac mais sur un Mac du boulot et que je suis très très très restreint dans mes applis (Médistory, Internet Explorer, iTunes et c'est tout ; je ne peux ouvrir une photo avec iPhoto ni avec Aperçu, c'est dire !!!)

Donc je me suis dit que le plus simple était encore de mettre cette photo sur site


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2003)

Ok ok,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Très jolie photo par ailleur.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * ce sont de belles images, thebig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui! la seconde est vraiment tres belle! Bravo thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: j'aime bien quand tu fais la greve au bar: on peut te lire ailleurs


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * 2 photos prises à Ostende la semaine dernière :
> 
> *


Très belle photo qui m'ont rendu tout nostalgique, ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus été à Ostende.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Très belle photo qui m'ont rendu tout nostalgique, ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus été à Ostende.
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour vos avis éclairés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Paul, je comprend ta nostalgie ... j'adore Ostende pour l'ambiance qui y règne le soir, tard, sur la jetée quand les vacanciers avides de bronzette ont déserté les lieux...
J'y vais souvent, mais uniquement au crépuscule quand l'or et le marine se melent intimement pour nous en jeter plein la vue... je m'accoude sur la jetée et je regarde passer les ferries et les cargos ... surtout les cargos qui ronronnent à plein diesels et qui partent pour l'inconnu...
...mais je reve là !!!


----------



## nemo44 (30 Juillet 2003)

Joli travail thebig. Moi aussi je préfère la seconde


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2003)

La photo suivante est plus insolite que belle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis allé me balader du côté du canton des Grisons hier et j'ai découvert ce panneau à la gare de Disentis... Nous sommes donc en Suisse, pays où quatre langues sont parlées: le français, l'allemand, l'italien et le romanche... Or sur ce panneau pas trace du français... qui est remplacé par du chinois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je n'ai rien contre les Chinois, mais que le français soit remplacé par du chinois, je trouve ça un peu gros et même déplacé vis-à-vis des Romands se trouvant aux Grisons.

Dans l'ordre ça donne donc, romanche, allemand, italien, anglais et chinois... On dirait même qu'il y a encore une autre langue à droite du chinois, du japonais?


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche mais le plus simple si tu veux montrer une photo uniquement sur le forum c'est de la mettre dans ton dossier "Public" sur ton iDisk.



Ce qui marche aussi et que je trouve encore plus simple c'est de la laisser dans son dossier Pictures et de mettre le lien suivant : http://homepage.mac.com/login/.Pictures/dosier/dossier/.../image.jpg

La majusucule de Pictures est indispensable.

'+


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> (...) La majusucule de Pictures est indispensable.
> 
> '+



Le point (.) avant _Pictures_ l'est également.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

De Passage, rentré hier de Marrakech, premier tri,et, page vite faite, avant de repartir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais pas où, mais les valises sont de nouveau prêtes ...
Powershot S30, pas de corrections, à venir des panoramiques à 90° s'il me conviennent...pas le temps là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Euh... oui ! le lien est dans ma signature @+


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

Salut scarab'

Jolies photos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime particulierement les photos de marchés en général et ces 2 là en particulier


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salut scarab'
> 
> Jolies photos.
> 
> ...



j'aime surtout le première (la seconde est plus classique) qui restitue très bien l'ambiance du marché.

Par contre, elles sont (trop) lourdes à charger : 180 ko !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2003)

Voici quelques photos de marché:


Sucre, capitale de la Bolivie, 2003.







Pisac, Pérou, 2003. 







Bangkok, 2002. 







Bangkok, 2002.







Dubaï, 2002.







Kalibaru, est de Java, 2001.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Merci à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui le poids de certaines n'est pas très compatible avec les "petits" modems, de même que 112 vignettes sur une seule page !
Sinon ça va de 44 ko à 200 ko pour les 640 x 480.

Vite fait j'ai dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai des argentiques à ajouter, dans une quizaine.

Par exemple les photos du Ryad vont dégager, pour l'instant c'est juste pour inciter,
ceux à qui ça donnerait envie, d'éviter les hotels de la palmeraie...
Si c'est pour vivre avec des français, restons chez nous . 

Pour ce qui est du classique, c'est un choix, j'ai vu un enfant qui venait de voler, passer sous  les roues d'une caléche, après être passé sous les cheveaux,
un homme entrain de mourir sur un trottoir ( la chaleur )au milieu de l'indifférence, un cheval d'attelage tomber sous les autres qui continuaient d'avancer, 
beaucoup de pauvreté dans la Médina,ou, une grande richesse dans les nouveaux quartiers, chaque jour quelque chose d'inimaginable !!
à chaque fois j'avais les appareils sous la main !! mais, non, je ne peux pas...


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Août 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> mais, non, je ne peux pas...



je comprends tout à fait.

Par contre, il ne faut pas forcément des situations insolites.
Même avec du paysage on peut ne pas faire du classique.

Enfin, mieux vaut du classique réussi que l'insolité loupé


----------



## Foguenne (4 Août 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> De Passage, rentré hier de Marrakech, premier tri,et, page vite faite, avant de repartir
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très jolies photos Scarab.
Bon voyage pour la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il ne faut pas forcément des situations insolites.
> Même avec du paysage on peut ne pas faire du classique.



Oui, en postant je me suis dis que je pouvais te faire penser que je n'avais pas saisi ta remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je faisais un apparté sur les différents choix, auxquels on est confronté en situation,
par exemple les photos de marchés sont faites à la sauvette, dans ces endroits, sans guide on est rien d'autre 
qu'un riche européen qui doit payer pour photographier, dans les meilleurs des cas, voire à s'attendre à qq complications !
Quant au photos de détails dans la Médina, avec un monde qui grouille en permanence, 
j'étais déjà content quand j'avais mon sujet au calme une petite seconde.
De toute façon, il me faut une meilleure maitrise du matériel pour aller plus loin dans les prises de vue.
De là à reproduire exactement ce que je vois, j'ai du chemin !

Pour les cigognes, j'avais un peu pensé à toi au fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis né pas loin de chez toi,et, je n'en avais jamais vu d'aussi près. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon voyage pour la suite.



Merci Paul, c'est arrivé ? 
Oui je chope mal aux yeux sur les sites de voyagistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour l'instant, mais  on va trouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------------------------------------

Pour le fun mini vidéo (1mo) , toujours avec le powershot. Vite fait aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> par exemple les photos de marchés sont faites à la sauvette, dans ces endroits, sans guide on est rien d'autre
> qu'un riche européen qui doit payer pour photographier, dans les meilleurs des cas, voire à s'attendre à qq complications !
> Quant au photos de détails dans la Médina, avec un monde qui grouille en permanence. (...)



Oui, c'est pas toujours facile et parfois délicat de prendre des gens en photos. Par exemple au Pérou ou en Bolivie les personnes d'un certain âge ne se laissent tout simplement pas prendre et tourne immédiatement le dos dès qu'on sort un appareil photo. La raison: ils pensent qu'en les prenant en photo on leur vole leur âme. Sinon, la plupart se laissent prendre en photo la plupart du temps... en échange d'une petite pièce.


Ici une photo volée d'une petite fille pendant que sa maman ne voyait pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais la plupart du temps, tout se fait avec le sourire de chacun.


----------



## tractopel (20 Août 2003)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je vais briller par l'imperfection de mes photos ( mais je dois dire que ça rend mieux tiré sur papier photo en 20x30). J'ai un peu foiré le scan (euphémisme) et la retouche photo c'est pas mon truc..
> 
> Mon premier appart sur Lyon : dans le Barbès local : La courageuse voisine maman d'une dizaine d'enfants..illuminée (mais c'est invisible ici)
> 
> ...



hachement bien tes photos
j'aime beaucoup l'ex, enfin celle de l'ex mais je la préfére dans un cadrage plus serré qui mette hors champ les jambes. je trouve qu'elles distraient par rapport à ce que tu as voulu exprimer. de plus le blanc des jambes apportent un contrepoint très fort qui lutte avec le noir du buste.
j'ai essayé de la recadrer, et "y a pas photo".. mais excuse moi c'est mon gout et pas forcement le tien, et ma remarque n'enlève rien à la valeur de ton travail.
bravo


----------



## tractopel (20 Août 2003)

florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> <blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine par mxmac a dit:
			
		

> *ceux qui on pas l'adsl doivent etre ravis !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, oui, j'ai bien lu ce qui tu as dit ci dessus, mais est-ce que tu pourrais néanmoins me dire comment je peux faire pour mettre une photo en pièce jointe dans un post quand tu n'as pas de page perso?
merci de ta réponse


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Août 2003)

tractopel a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que tu pourrais néanmoins me dire comment je peux faire pour mettre une photo en pièce jointe dans un post quand tu n'as pas de page perso?
> merci de ta réponse



il te faut absolument un endroit où tu puisses héberger ces images (souvent ton FAI te propose quelques MO -jusqu'à 100 mo pour Free-).


----------



## alfred (23 Août 2003)

voici 4 photos de ma fille clara, lumière de ma vie.


----------



## mfay (24 Août 2003)

Moi aussi, je veux mettre une photo :






Elle m'a bien fait rire, et c'était une photo très dure à faire. C'est ma main droite sur la photo. J'ai pris la photo avec la main gauche et je suis droitier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Canon Powershot G5)


----------



## gerald87 (30 Août 2003)

Je n'ai pas encore lu le topic en entier ce que je vais faire J'ai vu quelques photos sur cette même page qui, pour certaines, sont assez jolies j'aimerais cependant faire une proposition aux autres personnes qui vont poster 

1 - Mettre l'appareil avec lequel ont été prises les photos (ça peut interresser (dissuader  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) des acheteurs potentiels ÉVENTUELLEMENT les réglages diaphragmes, ouverture de champ)

2 - Images non retouché via photoshop (ou autres) ou alors le mettre que l'on sache à quoi s'en tenir

Ce n'est qu'une proposition Dites moi ce que vous en pensez Perso je suis assez curieux de savoir au vu de certaines photos bien contrasté riches en couleurs (je pense à la Bolivie) quelle appareil a été utilisé et si les photos ont été retouchées


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

gerald87 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Ce n'est qu'une proposition Dites moi ce que vous en pensez Perso je suis assez curieux de savoir au vu de certaines photos bien contrasté riches en couleurs (je pense à la Bolivie) quelle appareil a été utilisé et si les photos ont été retouchées



Tu parles de mon site? Les photos ont été prises avec un Nikon CoolPix 995, publiées sans retouche dans Photoshop.


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de mon site? Les photos ont été prises avec un Nikon CoolPix 995, publiées sans retouche dans Photoshop.



justement, j'en cherche un !!


----------



## gerald87 (1 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de mon site? Les photos ont été prises avec un Nikon CoolPix 995, publiées sans retouche dans Photoshop.



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 j'hésitais entre celui-ci et le canon a70 le tien a une meilleure prise en main me semble - t'il Mais je vais plutôt m'orienter sur le canon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Tiens en parlant de Canon, j'ai testé le zoom numérique du G5.

*La petite page du jour* , zoom à fond pour le grand Gorille mâle ( j'avais du grain dans le ciel, j'ai retouché, c'est la seule ).

Je sais pas si c'est mes meilleures...
Mais c'est nettement plus propre qu'avec le S30, il y a un mois au même endroit !!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2003)

Comme je l'ai déjà raconté, un ami m'a prêté son Canon G5 pour une soirée. Très sympa cet appareil.
Voici une des photos:






J'ai comparé avec les photos réalisées cette même soirée avec un Ixus V3 et il n'y a pas photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le G5 est terrible.

Le reste des photos  ici. 

Pour une soirée, ce n'est pas indispensable mais c'est vrai que pour des photos de vacances ou autres c'est le pied.


----------



## Macthieu (8 Septembre 2003)

Je viens à peine de créer un site avec mes photos. Pour l'instant je n'ai mis qu'une seule photo.

Vous me direz si vous aimez mes photos


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Septembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je viens à peine de créer un site avec mes photos. Pour l'instant je n'ai mis qu'une seule photo.
> 
> Vous me direz si vous aimez mes photos



j'aime bien ta photo Macthieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où est-ce ? Sur le St Laurent ??
Il faudrait que tu la mettes dans un format plus petit (600X800 par exemple) pour qu'on puisse la voir en plein écran sans avoir à scroller.

Lycos, avec toutes les pubs, c'est vraiment pas top comme hébergeur.
Tu n'as pas un espace offert par ton FAI (Sympatico, Vidéotron) ??


----------



## Macthieu (8 Septembre 2003)

Je suis abonné avec sympatico, mais leur site est réellement nul

J'ai pris la photo à mon chalet situé à Austin dans la région de
Magog-Orford en Estrie.


----------



## Macthieu (8 Septembre 2003)

je viens tout juste de placer 4 nouvelles photos sur mon site.

Je l'ai prises en Acadie


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Septembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris la photo à mon chalet situé à Austin dans la région de
> Magog-Orford en Estrie.



ah c'est une région que j'ai fréquenté pas mal (sur mon site, des photos d'escalade dans le parc du Mont Orford) : il s'agit du Lac Memphrémagog ??


----------



## Macthieu (9 Septembre 2003)

non. C'est le lac malaga. On peut le voir du sommet du mont orford.
C'est celui qu'on voit en forme de poisson!!


----------



## canardo (10 Septembre 2003)

salut a tous..

voila mon premier post chez macg en attendant avec impatience les nouveaux PB que je switch enfin... et ma premiere photo.
desole pour la compression mais ma connexion est a chier.

enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(photo prise avec mon ex-minolta dimage 7i)


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

Sympa ta photo, de meme que celles de Macthieu.
De mon coté, je viens de mettre en ligne de photos prisent en Irlande il y'a une semaine grace au superbe Galerie de Didier Guillon. En voici 3:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne de photos prisent en Irlande il y'a une semaine grace au superbe Galerie de Didier Guillon.



Ah l'Irlande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai tout vu, je vais en citer 3 pour pas faire trop long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celle là, j'aime bien les vaches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la lumière est superbe.

Celle là , j'hésite en bas à droite entre surex ou écume, mais j'aime bien le rendu . Lumière idem.

Et, celle là, parce que c'est un coin où il fait bon se ballader à la tombée de la nuit ( au dessus de Cliffden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Merci pour la balade Irlandaise JP.


----------



## alfred (13 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De mon coté, je viens de mettre en ligne de photos prisent en Irlande



merci jpmiss, ces belles images, ça m'a donné envie de publier quelques  photos de voyages. le mot de passe est: ibiza.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





soyez indulgent hein, j'suis total amateur.


----------



## Macthieu (13 Septembre 2003)

belle photo

dommage qu'IL n'y pas de chateau au québec à part l'assemblé nationale


----------



## Macthieu (13 Septembre 2003)

je viens de mettre 3 nouvelles photos sur mon site dont 2 macros. 
si ca vous interesse.

mon site


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite en bas à droite entre surex ou écume



Surex


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> merci jpmiss, ces belles images, ça m'a donné envie de publier quelques  photos de voyages. le mot de passe est: ibiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles sont tres sympa tes photos. J'aime beaucoup le coté "pris sur le vif" de quelques unes en afrique du sud. En particulier celle du babouin (qui mériterait d'etre recadrée). Celles de Corse sont très chouettes mais de toutes facons il est impossible de rater une photo en Corse


----------



## alfred (13 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> elles sont tres sympa tes photos. J'aime beaucoup le coté "pris sur le vif" de quelques unes en afrique du sud. En particulier celle du babouin (qui mériterait d'etre recadrée). Celles de Corse sont très chouettes mais de toutes facons il est impossible de rater une photo en Corse








d'après ton avatar, j'dirais que tu ressemble à iggy pop.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> d'après ton avatar, j'dirais que tu ressemble à iggy pop.



Bingo!


----------



## nemo44 (13 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> merci jpmiss, ces belles images, ça m'a donné envie de publier quelques  photos de voyages. le mot de passe est: ibiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belles photos en générale... mais (ne m'en veut pas) ce qui m'a le plus marqué c'est la présentation du menu : comment fais-tu pour créer tes cadres avec la première photo de chaque série en ouverture. Tu utilises DotMac que je possède aussi et j'aime cette présentation. Des explications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## alfred (13 Septembre 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Belles photos en générale... mais (ne m'en veut pas) ce qui m'a le plus marqué c'est la présentation du menu : comment fais-tu pour créer tes cadres avec la première photo de chaque série en ouverture. Tu utilises DotMac que je possède aussi et j'aime cette présentation. Des explications
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vraiment pas compliqué, tu choisis pour ton menu le thème  "modern" et tadaaa c'est fait. tu peux bien sur éditer la page et choisir les photos que tu veux montrer.


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> merci jpmiss, ces belles images, ça m'a donné envie de publier quelques  photos de voyages. le mot de passe est: ibiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que c'est bon de faire des voyages, belles photos, un regret quelques légendes sur la Corse où j'ai habité qqs années, et sur les autres aussi, sans que cela soit trop intime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est sympa ce slide show de .MAC


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2003)

voyage en irlande, superbe, les photos ressemblent à des tableaux. Les couleurs sont extras.
Quel appareil utilises-tu? par curiosité bien sûr


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> voyage en irlande, superbe, les photos ressemblent à des tableaux. Les couleurs sont extras.
> Quel appareil utilises-tu? par curiosité bien sûr




Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'utilise un Reflex 24/36 argentique (Olympus IS 5000 avec un zoom intégré 28/140). J'aime bien cet appareil pour la qualité de son optique  et son coté compact (une sorte de compromis entre Reflex et Compact). En voyage il est tres pratique.






J'ai fait numériser les photos par le labo en meme temps que que le tirage (j'ai les moyens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est bon de faire des voyages, belles photos, un regret quelques légendes sur la Corse où j'ai habité qqs années, et sur les autres aussi, sans que cela soit trop intime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, et pour les légendes, c'est une bonne idée, je vais m'y mettre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> pour les légendes, c'est une bonne idée, je vais m'y mettre.



Bah si les photos parlent, pas besoin de légende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est un avis qui n'engage que moi...
Comme JPMiss, j'ai bien aimé le singe sur le bord du trottoir ( entre autre ),
comme lui je dirai, pour le recadrage, vas y. Comme celle ou ta petite fille est devant la statue de Lulli, 
n'hésites pas à recadrer juste sur le piétement avec le nom, le nom suffit à évoquer l'endroit, 
et ça recentrera l'attention sur ton super-modèle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu peux, fais  une rotation avant recadrage, elle penche un peu, compares les deux,
et puis après, tu gardes celle que tu préféres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime bien aussi le grand hall clean tout vide en Afrique du sud.


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

merci pour tes suggestions.


----------



## nemo44 (15 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment pas compliqué, tu choisis pour ton menu le thème  "modern" et tadaaa c'est fait. tu peux bien sur éditer la page et choisir les photos que tu veux montrer.



Bahhhhh, ça marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai mis modern comme thème (je l'avais déjà utilisé) ; le style est identique mais ce que je n'arrive pas à faire, c'est la présentation des différents albums avec la première photo visible sur une page d'accueil. Alors, c'est quoi ton truc


----------



## canardo (16 Septembre 2003)

bon la c'est pas l'irlande...
j'ai commence une serie sur les baobabs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



du plus grincheux au plus gourmand.

en  voila un  en attendant que je mette a jour mon site pour plus de fotos de l'Angola. (avec plein de baobabs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alfred (16 Septembre 2003)

bencemoi a dit:
			
		

> bon la c'est pas l'irlande...
> j'ai commence une serie sur les baobabs
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une belle photo, mais c'est un baobab? je croyais que c'était un arbre gigantesque?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est encore jeune?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> c'est une belle photo, mais c'est un baobab? je croyais que c'était un arbre gigantesque?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme: c'est bien un baobab, j'en ai vu des tout pareils en Namibie. Pour ce qui est de la taille  c'est parce qu'il n'y a rien qui donne l'echelle sur la photo mais a vu de nez je dirais que celui ci doit bien faire dans le 20 metres de tour de poitrine


----------



## canardo (16 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> c'est une belle photo, mais c'est un baobab? je croyais que c'était un arbre gigantesque?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y en a de toutes les tailles, mais plus on descend dans le sud de l'Afrique moins ils sont gros. Y'en a plein autour de l'endroit ou je bosse. La j'ai pas mon appareil avec moi, mais demain je prend une foto avec un humain a cote et je la poste.
Tiens, il y a  celle la  peut etre que ca parle mieux.


----------



## azerty (16 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> c'est une belle photo, mais c'est un baobab? je croyais que c'était un arbre gigantesque?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



          tu confonds peu-être avec le séquoïa d'Amérique, qui peut atteindre plusieurs dzaines de m de haut...

       le baobab n'est pas spécialement grand, mais a un tronc énooorme, comme on le voit bien sur la photo....


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds peu-être avec le séquoïa d'Amérique, qui peut atteindre plusieurs dzaines de m de haut...
> 
> le baobab n'est pas spécialement grand, mais a un tronc énooorme, comme on le voit bien sur la photo....



ah bah non... le baobab (ou plutot les baobabs) peuvent être gigantesques comme les baobabs de Madagascar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




exemples :

Afrique : 





Madagascar : 





Mali : 





Botswana : 





Kenya : 





voila, voila !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2003)

En effet les Baobabs de Mada sont énÔrmes: 558/836












Faudrait ouvrir le thread de Nicolas le Jardinier


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

sur le bar, jene me permettrais pas ce genre de sujet mais ici, j'avoue abuser de mon 21" !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gniark gniark !!


----------



## canardo (16 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet les Baobabs de Mada sont énÔrmes: 558/836
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec pleins de recettes de jus de fruits de baobab... de confiture de baobab... euh non ca c'est un thread Maïté


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

nota bene :

_le jus de baobab est particuliérement recommandé pour le rhume des fesses._

C'était un conseil Dr Juju. (bravo pour ta thèse petiote !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _le jus de baobab est particuliérement recommandé pour le rhume des fesses._



C'est les fesses qui coulent?






Ok je rretourne au bar...


----------



## azerty (17 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah bah non... le baobab (ou plutot les baobabs) peuvent être gigantesques comme les baobabs de Madagascar !



       ben...ce ne sont pas des arbres *gigantesques*   cad très *grands* puisqu'ils font qq dizaines de m de haut, comme bien d'autres...

          le Séquoïa de Californie peut atteindre *140 m de haut*...c'est ça ,  _gigantesque_ (géant!)


----------



## alfred (17 Septembre 2003)

ah voilà, c'est comme ça que j'imaginais les baobabs. grands, majestueux, et toutes ces sortes de choses.


----------



## azerty (17 Septembre 2003)

ça m'évoquait plutôt ça, le baobab:






"... _... Il est quelquefois sans inconvénient de remettre à plus tard son travail. Mais, s'il s'agit des baobabs, c'est toujours une catastrophe. J'ai connu une planète, habitée par un paresseux. Il avait négligé trois arbustes..." _  Le PetitPrince.


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ben...ce ne sont pas des arbres *gigantesques*   cad très *grands* puisqu'ils font qq dizaines de m de haut, comme bien d'autres...
> 
> le Séquoïa de Californie peut atteindre *140 m de haut*...c'est ça ,  _gigantesque_ (géant!)



quand on sait pas quoi faire pour se rectifier, on joue sur les mots...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Tiens! N'en v'là un beau de baobab pris par bibi en aout 2002 en Namibie


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Toujours a propos de la namibie, j'aime bien cette photo:






sans la giraffe elle serait plutot banale mais c'est un peu la cerise sur le gateau.

L'intégrale se trouve  ici


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

j'aime bien celle la aussi:


----------



## alfred (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien celle la aussi:



c'était pas un zoom 3*.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Toujours a propos de la namibie, j'aime bien cette photo:



Superbe.

Celle-ci me plait beaucoup aussi.






Les rhinos et les éléphants sont pas mal aussi.

Tu voyages décidément beaucoup.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu voyages décidément beaucoup.



J'aime voyager en effet.
La vie est courte et le monde est grand. Je veux tout voir, tout entendre, tout gouter... Y'a encore du boulot


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime voyager en effet.
> La vie est courte et le monde est grand. Je veux tout voir, tout entendre, tout gouter... Y'a encore du boulot



Pour le moment, les voyages lointains c'est à travers vos photos, les revues et les reportages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je n'ai jamais quitté l'Europe)
ça viendra j'espère.


----------



## Macthieu (18 Septembre 2003)

tu devrais voir ce qui est en dehors du vieux continent. Il y a toujours le nouveau continent où il y a beaucoup de beau de paysage. 

J'aimerais bien retourner en europe, mais faute d'argent je dois me contenter de vos photos et espérer qu'un jour je pourrais y remettre les pieds.


----------



## stevebraff (18 Septembre 2003)

[image]http://www.basedudes.com[/image]


----------



## canardo (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Toujours a propos de la namibie, j'aime bien cette photo:



en parlant de namibie,  celle-la  m'a fait bien rire..


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

stevebraff a dit:
			
		

> [image]http://www.basedudes.com[/image]



Chaud le basejumping! 
Ca me tenterait bien mais ma copine risque de m'égorger avant meme d'avoir pris l'acenseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: par contre tu t'es trompé de balise UBB (il failait choisir URL et non Image)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de namibie,  celle-la  m'a fait bien rire..



Arff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'en ai vu des comme ca mais j'avais pas l'apareil sous la main


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

Spécial to Sylvia &amp; Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deauville les planches ce matin 6h





 (un premier jet vite fait, pas tout vu)


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Deauville les planches ce matin 6h


Là, y a comme un défaut car à 6 heures le matin à Dauville sur la façade mer :
1- le soleil est trop haut !
2- il ne se lève pas de ce côté là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, y a comme un défaut car à 6 heures le matin à Dauville sur la façade mer :
> 1- le soleil est trop haut !
> 2- il ne se lève pas de ce côté là !!!




Ma pauv louloute si tu confonds le soleil avec les lampadaires va falloir aller chez l'occuliste.

ALors t'arrives du Normandy, et, tu tournes sur ta gauche, là tu t'arrêtes...à ta gauche, l'est... la lumière orangée du soleil levant !!! et à droite...l'ouest les lampadaires qui sont là pour la sur-expo.

Quand on sait pas lire une photo, on se contente de son dictionnaire, maitre Capello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis j'aime pas trop qu'on mette en doute mon honnêteté !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Spécial to Sylvia &amp; Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime beaucoup : très belle photo


----------



## alfred (20 Septembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup : très belle photo



oui, moi aussi. chabadabada.


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Quand on sait pas lire une photo, on se contente de son dictionnaire, maitre Capello


Là, mea culpa, j'avais pas les yeux en face des trous...
Quoi que...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...Et puis j'aime pas trop qu'on mette en doute mon honnêteté !!!!!!!!!!


Ton "honnêteté" ! mdr
Ça, mon vieux, quand on a une susceptibilité de pucelle on n'étale pas ses oeuvres en public... 
Faut faire face...
...Même aux conneries...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



Spécial to Golf.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

Merci Florent &amp; Alfred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là je reviens de l'expo *Basquiat*




jusqu'au 23 Octobre
 Musée Maillol
 59-61, rue de Grenelle
 Tarif: 7 
 Tarif: 5,5 :étudiant
 - de 16 ans: Gratuit 
 (M°Rue du Bac
 Bus n°63-68-69-83-84)
C'est pas du neuf (depuis Juin ), mais profitez, ceux qui n'y sont pas allés,
pour l'autorisation de photographier, voir avec le directeur ( il n'était pas là aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
il me restait l'affiche du metro république


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Spécial to Sylvia &amp; Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis bluffé par la lumière!!! On dirait une image de synthèse tellement c'est irréel! (mais je ne met pas en doute ton honneteté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bluffé par la lumière!!! On dirait une image de synthèse tellement c'est irréel! (mais je ne met pas en doute ton honneteté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La brume matinale m'a beaucoup aidé, bien sur, pas de flash ! ouverture: f2, obturation 1seconde ( à main levée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais les coudes calés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), 
malheureusement je n'avais pas le temps de sortir le pied pour essayer des ouvertures de 5,6 à 8, 
mais des obturations plus lentes auraient sans doute gaché la couleur orangée et accentué la sur-expo.
Donc pas de regrets.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2003)

Oh lala le pro !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























comment il parle !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















bisous JeanMi !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









a quand l'(apple) expo !!! ????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> Oh lala le pro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kilékon lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Même pas vu le Steve sur les planches


----------



## IceandFire (21 Septembre 2003)

Ben non ch'ais bien...j'aurais ben voulu pourtant !!!
te payer un coup, une caïpirinha for example au Brok...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> obturation 1seconde ( à main levée
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 faut pas etre parkinsonnien!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> faut pas etre parkinsonnien!








 Un post... et hop TGV pour Lyon.

Bon, après un peu d'entrainement dans les coins sombres de l'appart quand j'ai rien à faire,
j'ai un petit truc, finalement tout bête: tu gardes le déclencheur enfoncé pendant la seconde.
Sinon, c'est vrai que 0,8 en temps de pause, ça reste une limite, parait-il.

Les pros ne pensent pas à nous donner ce genre de conseil


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> faut pas etre parkinsonnien!



généralement, les pros descendent au 1/4 de seconde sans avoir trop de petit flou... moi, j'm'en fous, j'aime bien le flou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, c'est mon gagne-pain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors, se caler les coudes contre le corps, faire de l'apnée, appuyer fort le boitier contre son front (pour les reflex et autres boitiers à visée oculaires), ne pas hésiter à s'appuyer sur le premier objet stable possible (voiture, garde du corps, mime immobile, bite d'ammarage, poteau télégraphique rare, lampadaires, etc...)


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Spécial to Sylvia &amp; Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle était déjà très sympa sur l'écran de ton Canon, là elle est superbe. Bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

Merci Paul, tu m'avais demandé de poster les autres.

Elles sont sur  *l'annexe "webPlanches"* de ma homepage depuis tout de suite.(clic pour agrandir)

J'en ai finalement choisi une autre pour Deauville (même expo avec une compensation lumière de 0,2)
Et pour les détracteurs du G5 de nuit, "La touques" à Trouville (100 iso, F8, pause 15"...au pied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), 
en plus j'ai ajouté un peu de luminosité, et, reduit le contraste, ça bruite raisonnable.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2003)

pfffuiii j'ai encore du pain sur la planche moi!


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2003)

bonjour vous tous, 
aujourd'hui le ciel est très bas, le tonnerre gronde, il pleut des halebardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, quel bonheur de regarder vos photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais déjà parcouru la galerie de scarab, et je me régale encore.
Bravo à vous tous.
Petit voyage dans l'excellence.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bonjour vous tous,
> aujourd'hui le ciel est très bas, le tonnerre gronde, il pleut des halebardes



et pourtant, c'et un très bon temps pour faire des photos : on sort le mjuII (ou le Yashica T5) chargé en TriX et on y va !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et pourtant, c'et un très bon temps pour faire des photos : on sort le mjuII (ou le Yashica T5) chargé en TriX et on y va !



Bon Alèm, n'oublie pas qu'il y des incultes comme moi qui n'ont pas de  traducteur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais bon, je veux bien te croire qu'en tu dis qu'il faut sortir un mjuII chargé en Trix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça me semble bien coquin, ça doit-être bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

Olympus mju-II. Un des seuls compact qui puisse être chargé avec de la diapo. 
Yashica T5 a une visée de poitrine, pratique quand il pleut ( c'est bien ça ? )
Kodak Tri-X, film pro à sensibilité élevée ( 320 ou 400 iso ? ) et grain fin, panchromatique, et, inversible. 
C'est ça chef ?

Alem aime bien enlever une partie des noms pour garder une part de mystère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foguenne je te recommande "le Guide Pratique de la Photo" du national geographic, dans toutes les bonnes librairies ( 18  ).
En plus les gens du  National Geo répondent très poliment aux mails, chose rare.
Mais tu l'as peut être déjà


----------



## IceandFire (23 Septembre 2003)

Attention les ptits gars...ouais !!! (Gainsbourg!) avec ce film noir &amp; blanc, jean françois Jonvelle(paix à son ame) en a fait son cheval de bataille, pour capturer les corps dénudés des petites jeunes filles et femmes...Pour vous coller la Tri-x !!!
Sensibilité de 400 Iso noir &amp; blanc, assez sensible au rouge (donc bien pour le nu, car la peau apparait plûtot claire !) beau grain , belle texture, surtout développé au Agfa Rodinal a 1 + 25 ( 1 volume de produit pour 25 volumes d'eau...). On peu avoir le même résultat avec de la T-max 3200 Iso, développé avec du  Kodak T-max liquide RS.
Un petit bain d'eau, juste après le révélateur, vous permet de "faire monter" les ombres et toutes les parties sombres. 
Voilà ! that's all...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne je te recommande "le Guide Pratique de la Photo" du national geographic, dans toutes les bonnes librairies ( 18  ).
> En plus les gens du  National Geo répondent très poliment aux mails, chose rare.
> Mais tu l'as peut être déjà



Merci de ce conseil que je vais suivre.


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour les artistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pas trop l'habitude de poster de mes photos ici. Mais je voulais juste voir faire partager, une photo que j'ai prise l'année dernière et que j'ai trouvé sympa en la retrouvant par hasard l'autre jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Voilà, si vous avez des avis, des suggestions ou.. des félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 je suis toujours preneur


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2003)

Les contre jours sur la neige ca donne souvent une jolie luniere.


Tiens a propos de neige, en voici une pour rigoler:






Prise en fevrier de cette année dans la région de  Kirkenes (Norvege) au bord de l'ocean glacial arctique par -10°C (plutot doux pour la saison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Inutile de dire que j'ai sommé le gars qui avait l'appareil de se magner la rondelle!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> (Norvege) au bord de l'ocean glacial arctique par -10°C (plutot doux pour la saison
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Quel courage !!
Ouaip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, on s'balade avec ses ampoules de novocaïnes


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Quel courage !!
> Ouaip
> 
> 
> ...




Arff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait je suis resté environ 15 secondes sur la plage puis plongeon rituel dans l'ocean (la encore maxi 15 secondes dans l'eau et sortie en hurlant et tout violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alfred (27 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jpmiss, aventurier de l'extrême.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss, aventurier de l'extrême.



Avec ces températures, il devait surtout avoir un extrême petit zizi


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Avec ces températures, il devait surtout avoir un extrème petit zizi



Et je te parle pas des...












Et là aussi d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (pas moi sur la photo mais fait aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et là aussi d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Givrés les mecs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ( y a pas de jeu de mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## canardo (16 Octobre 2003)

ca fait longtemps...
plein un seul post ici depuis 3 semaines. plus personne n'a de jolies photos a faire partager ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je vous poste  celle-la . une "jolie" plateforme qui va bosser pour ma boite qui est en ce moment dans la baie de luanda.

allez quoi postez des photos...


----------



## alfred (16 Octobre 2003)

voilà voilà.
bruxelles sous la pluie et sous le soleil.


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Octobre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> voilà voilà.
> bruxelles sous la pluie et sous le soleil.



c'est une photo intéressante Alfred, surout par son étrangeté (j'aime bien les images qui réclament un certain temps de compréhension)


----------



## alfred (16 Octobre 2003)

merci florent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi aussi j'aime bien qd les chôses les plus banales prennent un côté mysterieux.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne je te recommande "le Guide Pratique de la Photo" du national geographic, dans toutes les bonnes librairies ( 18  ).
> En plus les gens du  National Geo répondent très poliment aux mails, chose rare.
> Mais tu l'as peut être déjà



Voilà je l'ai depuis cette a-m. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai été me balader tôt ce matin et tester différent temps d'exposition etc etc pour le même sujet. (photos ci-dessous)
J'ai pris au moins 15 photos avec ce même angle de vue.











La deuxième est la meilleur du lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tout ça est vraiment bien expliqué dans ce bouquin.
J'ai énormément de choses à apprendre, c'est gai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On rejoint ce que tu dis dans le sujet:"le numérique nous passionne." sur le fait qu'avec le numérique on peut apprendre "plus facilement" du fait du résultat immédiat.   

Bon, j'y retourne, c'est un coin proche de chez moi et j'aime la lumière du matin et de fin d'après midi. Pour essayer d'apprendre, j'ai plus facile de faire des photos du même sujet.
J'espère que ce sera mieux que ce matin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je comprend déjà un peu mieux les différent règlages.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je l'ai depuis cette a-m.



Bonne lecture, il ne me quitte plus, ni le manuel du G5 d'ailleurs.




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été me balader tôt ce matin et tester différent temps d'exposition etc etc pour le même sujet. (photos ci-dessous)
> J'ai pris au moins 15 photos avec ce même angle de vue.



Ton sens de la photo t'a mené droit où la mise au point serait la plus dure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Contre-Jour, reflets dans l'eau, lumiére froide du matin...
Par contre peut être as tu un flitre à densité neutre sur l'IXUS (menu principal), ou la possibilité de passer en flash manuel ?

Le filtre ND pour augmenter le temps d'expo : moins d'ombre sur l'avant plan sans avoir la sur-expo du ciel.

Ou simplement le flash pour éclairer les premiers mêtres de la scène.

(Flash que j'aurais du utiliser par exemple quand je vous ai tous pris devant le hall de l'AE,
pour que Sylvia et Tomtom ne soient pas dans l'ombre, si je n'avais pas eu l'objectif grand angle qui lui bouche le champ.)

En tout cas si tu n'avais pas de pied, bravo pour tes cadrages quasi identiques.(et quand je dis quasi c'est avec une loupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bon courage Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Canardo et Alfred Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 postez postez que vive ce forum.

Où est JPMiss ?? j'espère qu'il voyage, et, qu'il va nous ramener de belles photos


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ton sens de la photo t'a mené droit où la mise au point serait la plus dure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai effectivement la possibilité de passer en flash manuel.
Je n'ai pas encore de pied, je vais aller en voir lundi, j'en ai besoin également pour mon caméscope. 
Mes photos de l'après midi sont bof bof, par contre j'ai fait une très belle ballade.


----------



## alfred (19 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Où est JPMiss ?? j'espère qu'il voyage, et, qu'il va nous ramener de belles photos



oh la routine, il doit être en train de prendre un bain de lave sur les bords du vésuve, un truc comme ça.


----------



## alan.a (22 Octobre 2003)

Euh , c'est une première pour moi dans ce coin des forums.
et hop je me lance





voilà , vous pouvez vous moquer


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> voilà , vous pouvez vous moquer



j'aime beaucoup : je crois simplement que j'aurais recadré sans le bout de poubelle à gauche.


----------



## bibi78 (22 Octobre 2003)

Je me lance aussi avec de vielles photos de voyage


----------



## bibi78 (22 Octobre 2003)

Lorsque la police prend des cours de 4x4 .








La photo est prise a près de 250 m


----------



## azerty (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh , c'est une première pour moi dans ce coin des forums.
> et hop je me lance
> 
> 
> ...



        ...heu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....ça correspond à quoi, les aplats blanc, et rouge (au second plan à droite) retouchés ?


----------



## alfred (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> voilà , vous pouvez vous moquer



moi j'aime bien, ça a un petit côté martin parr.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh , c'est une première pour moi dans ce coin des forums.
> et hop je me lance
> voilà , vous pouvez vous moquer



Pourquoi se moquerait on ?

Alors j'aime beaucoup ça moi, aussi la série des voitures dans les parkings souterrains sur tes pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs j'ai pensé à toi l'autre jour, en regardant une pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






un truc sur des voitures de pompiers (de légende...) miniatures
ça commence sur une super prise de vue dans un garage ( donc un camion de pompiers),
là tu te dis que le directeur de la photo a du s'éclater...éclairages, matos à dispo, et tout, et tout...
mais la pub en elle même est a chier ! (à mon avis).
Conclusion, un seul mec a dû se faire plaisir sur ce coup : le Photographe.

J'aime beaucoup aussi Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ( ta deuze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Octobre 2003)

je viens de retrouver une vieille macro que j'avais faîte à l'âge canonique de 13 ans, armé du Minolta SRT 101 de mon père  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(scan' d'un tirage papier)


----------



## alan.a (22 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ...heu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas de retouche "dure" , juste une correction des verticales et une calibration des couleurs de mon brut de scan.

le rouge et le blanc sont dans le "paysage" , un local à bombones de gaz il me semble pour le truc rouge.


----------



## alan.a (22 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup : je crois simplement que j'aurais recadré sans le bout de poubelle à gauche.



J'y avait aussi songé au début , mais elle fait partie de l'histoire du lieu. Sur le tirage plein pot (60 x 60) on peut y lire que le paiement se fait à la caisse et que la station est équipée d'une vidéo surveillance.

Je pense que c'est comme pour le portrait de la Joconde, ce qui se passe à côté et derrière a presque autant d'importance que le sujet


----------



## alan.a (22 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je viens de retrouver une vieille macro que j'avais faîte à l'âge canonique de 13 ans, armé du Minolta SRT 101 de mon père
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trés honorable !
J'ai attaqué la photo grosso modo au même âge , aussi sur le minolta de mon père , un X 700 , que je possède toujours et qui m'accompagne dans les coins qui craignent un peu pour le matériel.
Mais mes photos à l'époque étaient bien plus moins belles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est comme pour le portrait de la Joconde, ce qui se passe à côté et derrière a presque autant d'importance que le sujet














J'aime bien aussi ta photo, elle est assez intriguante..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je viens de retrouver une vieille macro que j'avais faîte à l'âge canonique de 13 ans, armé du Minolta SRT 101 de mon père



Joli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça péte ! C'est quoi cette fleur ?

C'est le soir des photos alors :





Pas de retouche infographique...

Je posterais l'original demain, ceux qui l'ont déja vu motus


----------



## alan.a (22 Octobre 2003)

Une rotation à 180° est elle considérée comme une retouche infographique ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une rotation à 180° est elle considérée comme une retouche infographique ?



Retourner un tirage papier est il considéré comme une retouche infographique ?


----------



## alan.a (22 Octobre 2003)

L'équivalent numérique d'une rotation d'un tirage papier ne serait il pas plutot la rotation de l'écran ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

Ou la tête...Alouette


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Trés honorable !
> J'ai attaqué la photo grosso modo au même âge , aussi sur le minolta de mon père , un X 700 , que je possède toujours et qui m'accompagne dans les coins qui craignent un peu pour le matériel.
> Mais mes photos à l'époque étaient bien plus moins belles
> 
> ...



on a tous commencé sur un Minolta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'utilise encore le SRT 101 (d'une robustesse à toute épreuve !) quelques fois, en particulier pour son 50 mm macro très honorable (utilisé pour l'image postée plus haut).



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aucune idée ... (je ne m'y connais franchement pas ...)



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je posterais l'original demain, ceux qui l'ont déja vu motus



là encore, j'aime beaucoup cette image précisément parce que je ne sais pas ce que c'est. Laissons-nous bercer par ses arcanes ...



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'y avait aussi songé au début , mais elle fait partie de l'histoire du lieu. Sur le tirage plein pot (60 x 60) on peut y lire que le paiement se fait à la caisse et que la station est équipée d'une vidéo surveillance.
> 
> Je pense que c'est comme pour le portrait de la Joconde, ce qui se passe à côté et derrière a presque autant d'importance que le sujet



je comprends tout à fait cet argument.
Personnellement, j'aurais tout de même éliminer (dès la prise de vue, je pense) car ma tendance est à "l'épure".

Cela me rappelle le grand débat de la peinture au XIXès, entre Ingres et Delacroix, sur la question du détail.
Selon Delacroix (peut-être le plus moderne des 19èmiste), le détail tel que peint par Ingres apparaît avec une flagrance trop experte, jusqu'à occulter le reste de la composition. Le détail en devient abusivement perçu.

Dans ce débat, je suis plutôt du côté Delacroix


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance aussi avec de vielles photos de voyage



Pérou ?
Bolivie ?


----------



## bibi78 (22 Octobre 2003)

c'est à la frontiére du pérou, de la bolivie et du chili; coté chili vers le lac chungara pour etre précis (4570m), le volcan Parinacota lui est a plus de 6300m.
Les andes il n'y a rien de plus magique!


----------



## gribouille (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, ça doit être une centaurée.


----------



## ficelle (22 Octobre 2003)

brut de décoffrage...
le berbère rock...






fuji mx1500


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

>



Et tu veux nous faire croire qu'il n'y a pas de trucages??!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Laissons-nous bercer par ses arcanes ...



Toute façon, j'avais pas l'intention de la poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, ça doit être une centaurée.



Merci Luc, j'ai remarqué que les Macrophiles, conaissaient de A à Z leurs sujets (fleurs, insectes...) en est tu ?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pleins de posts ici hier soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super! Envoyez vos photos.

Girb attention elle arrive droit vers chez toi... si elle passe sous le pont Bonaparte


----------



## bibi78 (22 Octobre 2003)

he oui je presiste et signe il n'y a pas de trucage.














ça suffit là?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> he oui je presiste et signe il n'y a pas de trucage.



T'inquiètes, certains n'ont jamais vu de marée montante c'est tout...


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc, j'ai remarqué que les Macrophiles, conaissaient de A à Z leurs sujets (fleurs, insectes...) en est tu ?



Si ce que tu dis est vrai, alors non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je connais parfois mais pas toujours loin s'en faut. Disons que faire de la macro donne assez facilement envie de vérifier ce qu'on photographie (mais je ne suis pas assez "sérieux" pour systématiser la chose). Disons aussi que quand tu photographies 50 fois une espèce de libellule, tu finis par te payer un bouquin sur ces bébêtes et par t'apercevoir que c'est souvent assez facile de reconnaître au moins certaines familles et, plus rigolo, de différencier le le mâle de la femelle.

Mais tu te rends compte aussi que tu ne sais pas grand-chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand tu vois que les spécialistes hésitent à savoir, parfois, s'il y a une ou deux espèces. Ou bien, si on t'explique que pour distinguer truc de muche (toujours dans la famille libellules and co), il faut passer par la dissection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou, cas très favorable, analyser en détail les nervures des ailes : j'avoue que je n'en suis pas encore là, le bouquin, j'en lis des bouts par plaisir, je ne l'étudie pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, l'avantage de la macro, c'est que tu te cales dans 100 m2 de campagne n'importe où, il y a toujours matière.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est le soir des photos alors :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, très jolie arrivée d' E.T.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> brut de décoffrage...
> le berbère rock...
> 
> 
> ...



Très sympa cette image. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, l'avantage de la macro, c'est que tu te cales dans 100 m2 de campagne n'importe où, il y a toujours matière.



Luc il faudra que tu viennes à une de nos sorties, tu verras, tu te cales dans 100 m2, il y a toujours matière...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Girb attention elle arrive droit vers chez toi... si elle passe sous le pont Bonaparte



Superbe.


----------



## gribouille (22 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Girb attention elle arrive droit vers chez toi... si elle passe sous le pont Bonaparte



oulah elle est pas arrivée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai déménagé... et maintenant mes fenetres donne sur la saône, je la verrais passer sous le Pont Koenig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu l'a prise de la passerelle St Georges je présume ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Luc il faudra que tu viennes à une de nos sorties, tu verras, tu te cales dans 100 m2, il y a toujours matière...



L'inconvénient, ce sont les problèmes de "droit à l'image" qui risquent de se poser avec ta "matière"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, chose qui n'arrive pas avec les libellules et les fleurettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque, le grain de la peau ou un oeil en macro, ça peut être intéressant.

Sinon, j'aime bien toutes les photos qui traînent dans ce fil ces temps-ci, l'arbre de gribouille, et la péniche et les photos de ficelle et scarab.


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

chalifert, seine et marne, juste après l'orage...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oulah elle est pas arrivée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui passerelle st Georges. (ça vibrait sérieux d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bah t'es tout près des subsistances et du conservatoire alors, et en bord de Saône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ton arbre mort c'était au parc, on dirait un saule ?



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, l'avantage de la macro, c'est que tu te cales dans 100 m2 de campagne n'importe où, il y a toujours matière.



Je pense que tu auras besoin d'un peu plus de recul, et, d'un grand angle,
pour photographier l'araignée qui a tissé cette toile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus cette salope se nourrit de gentils smileys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(_just for fun, je viens de la faire en rentrant_)

Yop ça bouge ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ficelle nice picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rock Berbere aussi...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

Pfiou! Y a de belles choses par ici depuis que je suis parti!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais attendre de voir si ca se calme un peu avant de poster les miennes


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, certains n'ont jamais vu de marée montante c'est tout...



http://www.baiedesomme.org


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)




----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

tenez, une photo que j'aime bien, plus documentaire qu'artistique....






elle aurait été mieux au 24 mm, mais là, je ne pouvais faire plus large, accroché à la structure du hangar


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

... et pour continuer dans la serie vieilles toles, voici la poire, revue par renault, corrigée par le temps...


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

et tant qu'on parle de renault, voici la dauphine...


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

... mais faut pas croire, j'aime aussi les anglaises !


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

... bon, j'ai compris...
je prend la porte !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

tiens, t'as rien dit sur les tophs au dessus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourtant t'es concerné !


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tiens, t'as rien dit sur les tophs au dessus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne peux pas photoflooder et parler en meme temps, désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime bien la premiere, moins la seconde ...
mais surtout, je trouve ça beaucoup trop contrasté, et le decors n'est pas top malgrès l'endroit.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon, ils sont mignooooooooooooons


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

t'iras dire ça aux chimistes de Fuji et Kodak !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







euh... non, pas Kodak... ils s'en foutent dans 5 ans, ils sont virés !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

>










Euh ... pour vos photos de famile debrouillez vous ensemble


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... pour vos photos de famile debrouillez vous ensemble











au fait, pticarabounet, j'ai mon Epson 3170 !


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2003)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> he oui je presiste et signe il n'y a pas de trucage.


Ok, c'est bon, je veux bien te croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				petit.scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, certains n'ont jamais vu de marée montante c'est tout...


Eh oui c'est vrai, pour info la Suisse n'a pas d'accès à la mer, alors la seule mer que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir, c'est la méditerrannée..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on va avoir pleins de tophs alors...

Super lumière sur celles de dessus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui c'est vrai, pour info la Suisse n'a pas d'accès à la mer, alors la seule mer que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir, c'est la méditerrannée..



N'y voit aucune moquerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vrai qu'hier j'avais pensé à la marée en voyant la photo de Bibi (et je viens des Vosges on a bien un tout petit petit lac là bas, mais c'est tout),
un point d'interrogation aurait été moins sujet à réaction qu'un "pouce de la mort"


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'es tout près des subsistances et du conservatoire alors, et en bord de Saône
> Ton arbre mort c'était au parc, on dirait un saule ?



l'arbre n'est pas mort... du moins je l'espère... je l'ai saisi dans la cour du musée St Pierre


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

_il faut prendre de la hauteur pour contempler ses richesses terrestres_


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

_ci-joint vrai bloc de Marbre de Carrarre, Qualité Extra..._


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

>



pour une fois que ce n'est pas moi le chauve de la photo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... beau paysage, bravo... c'est où ?!?!


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

j'ai fait trois tirages couleur dans ma vie, à la maison, avec le thermomètre.... en voici un......






pour la petite histoire, c'est à l'entrée de saint-sylvestre chapelle , là ou on brasse la bière des 3 monts !


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et tu veux nous faire croire qu'il n'y a pas de trucages??!


En certaines circonstances la mer monte très très vite en baie de Rance...

J'en ai une presque similaire prise pas très loin au mont st michel avec un véhicule de pompier (un Peugeot J7) oublié !
A côté un mec en treilli qui se grattait la tête...
A l'époque ma photo avait eu les honneurs d'une parution dans l'Autojournal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je la cherche depuis une heure dans mon bordel à négatifs


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je la cherche depuis une heure dans mon bordel à négatifs



en attendant, une pose musicale...


----------



## olof (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, une pose musicale...



Ca serait pas les VRP, par hasard ?!?!?!?


----------



## minime (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tenez, une photo que j'aime bien, plus documentaire qu'artistique....



On dirait que cet aérotrain va finir en miettes avant que quelqu'un s'en émeuve. C'est une photo récente ? En voilà une autre prise en 1987.


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, une pose musicale...



celle-ci est très chouette


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas les VRP, par hasard ?!?!?!?



Avec le contre jour on voit pas bien les auréoles sous les bras mais la lessiveuse-contrebasse est un bon indice en effet


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que ce n'est pas moi le chauve de la photo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sur les terres du Baron de La Colle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on redescendait da la source là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De la Colle à La Tuilière quoi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, j'arrête les private-jokes. C'est au-dessus de Sisteron, à 1200-1300m d'altitude avec la vallée du Buech en fond de vue et la bergerie (2 étages ou 2 rez-de-pature c'est selon) pis le jouisseur de ces lieux.

en bref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu sais très bien où c'est, hein mon fissou !


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais tu sais très bien où c'est, hein mon fissou !



ben oui, et je sais aussi qui est le moine au premier plan


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec le contre jour on voit pas bien les auréoles sous les bras mais la lessiveuse-contrebasse est un bon indice en effet




les aureoles etaient surement là !
pour l'instrument, on appelle ça une contrebassine


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que cet aérotrain va finir en miettes avant que quelqu'un s'en émeuve. C'est une photo récente ? En voilà une autre prise en 1987.



celui-ci a deja fini en miette, il a entierement brulé vers 93-94 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
mon image doit dater de 1990.
j'en sortirais d'autres à l'occase, et surtout des autres modeles


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, et je sais aussi qui est le moine au premier plan














j'ai une toph de son frere le bonze si tu veux !


----------



## olof (23 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec le contre jour on voit pas bien les auréoles sous les bras mais la lessiveuse-contrebasse est un bon indice en effet



Le contrebassine m'a mis la puce à l'oreille et le piano-jouet m'a conforté dans mon idée


----------



## minime (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> celui-ci a deja fini en miette, il a entierement brulé vers 93-94
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalement j'ai lu ça sur le site consacré au projet de l'ingénieur Bertin, mais entre les différents modèles laissés à l'abandon je m'y perdais un peu. Je n'ai jamais vu le site des essais ou les machines mais un documentaire a été diffusé un jour que j'étais devant la télé...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Le contrebassine m'a mis la puce à l'oreille et le piano-jouet m'a conforté dans mon idée



J'ai un souvenir ému d'une reprise de "smoke on the water" par les VRP a la guitare-jouet avec distorsion a fond, guitariste juché sur les épaules d'un comparse facon Angus Young aux Eurockennes (1991 il me semble). Les Wailers qui etaient en backstage avant leur set en avaient les yeux qui leur sortaient des orbites! Mort de rire


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

c'etait vraiment un groupe geant, et j'ai eu la chance de les voir une dizaine de fois.

et les casse-pieds, ça vous parle ?


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

une fois, on a kidnappé jonnhy, dans les loges de NPA...






je ne vous raconte pas l'engueulade !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et les casse-pieds, ça vous parle ?



Non connais pas mais ca a l'air rigolo. Y'avait aussi un petit groupe (Nicois je crois) "les orteils bleus" un peu dans la veine de VRP...
Mais on s'éloigne du sujet


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> une fois, on a kidnappé jonnhy, dans les loges de NPA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu travailles à Canal ?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> une fois, on a kidnappé jonnhy, dans les loges de NPA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est où ton frangin sur la Photo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





allez, je vous la remets car je l'aimais bien (au fond)






et pourquoi j'aime et j'aimerais toujours l'argentique (bouh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






ça, c'est pas un truc que vous verrez sur du numérique avec leurs halos métalliques...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ce truc génial s'appelle du grain. et là c'est le grain d'une HP5 pitetre poussée à 800 et à taille réelle des pixels sur mon scanner Epson 3200dpi !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il est où ton frangin sur la Photo ?
> 
> ...



jolie lumière


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, juste de passage à NPA avec les casse-pieds


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> allez, je vous la remets car je l'aimais bien (au fond)



Très jolie photo, très jolie demoiselle.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

Bon je me lance avec une photo que je trouve réussie.
Le problème, c'est que comme c'est une photo de ma nièce Adèle, je ne sais pas si je la trouve réussie car ma c'est ma nièce et qu'elle y est très jolie ou si cette photo est réellement réussie.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair su ce coup là.


----------



## ficelle (24 Octobre 2003)

vu qu'on en est à parler d'Adèle....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> (bouh !
> 
> 
> ...



Le tirage de langue permanent doit être pris comme de la provoc, du défi, du mépris ???  j'avoue que c'est un peu déroutant !

J'aime les photos sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair su ce coup là.








 Sisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est tout bon...très bien pris un très bon modèle Foguenne


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> e tirage de langue permanent doit être pris comme de la provoc, du défi, du mépris ???  j'avoue que c'est un peu déroutant !
> 
> J'aime les photos sinon



non mais j'avoue que je prends mon,pied à scanner ces photos qui ont autant de grain. ça et l'aspect métallique des photos faites au numérique me fait vraiment aimer l'argentique. le numérique est intéressant mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas l'impression de me retrouver face à de la matière.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









un peu grosse mais bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une photo faite avec un Minolta 7s, un télémétrique (réel) pourvu d'un 40mm/f1,7 dont le diaphragme est malheureusement coincé à f4 environ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais qui reste sympa pour des photos les jours pluvieux (il ne craint plus rien)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur la maison (je précise) il est marqué "Propriété privée" (mais ya pas d'entrée) et "défense d'entrer sous peines de poursuites" et la photo est shooté à travers un grillage dont on voit le maillage.


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

_oupssssssssssss..._






_aheum..._


----------



## ficelle (24 Octobre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> _oupssssssssssss..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça donne envie de prendre un bain ton histoire !


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Octobre 2003)

jolies tes deux dernières images Rémi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> jolies tes deux dernières images Rémi



Pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si j'avoue que j'ai une préférence pour la maison "défense d'entrer"...

Je rentre juste du labo justement, il m'avaient coupé le bas de cette image(argentique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avant la mise en ligne de mon site,
et, ils me l'ont re-coupé malgré le fait que je leur ai amené pour l'avoir nickel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai donc fini par faire un scan à plat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour reconstituer les quelques pixels qui manquent en bas (les talons)

Mais j'ai quand même une nette préférence pour les scanns de néga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (pour le grain, qui en effet est très impressionant quand c'est pas flou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

(désolé pour la taille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  )


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Octobre 2003)

j'avais vu cette image sur ton site : elle m'avait bien fait rire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'avais vu cette image sur ton site : elle m'avait bien fait rire



Hasard total promis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le tag dans une bourgade de 500 habitants à Bali peut paraitre louche, et les couleurs, et, le baton au bon endroit...mais pur hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que ça ma sauté aux yeux en passant, cette image, c'est rare que je demande à quelqu'un si je peux photographier... ça m'a couté quelques roupies


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a couté quelques roupies



ça valait bien le coup : tu n'as pas à regretter


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ça valait bien le coup : tu n'as pas à regretter



Je ne regrette pas, cette dame était sans doute bien plus pauvre que moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et puis je ne couche pas moi, pour une photo


----------



## anntraxh (24 Octobre 2003)

salut à tous, que de magnifiques images on trouve par chez vous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pro ou moins pro, vous faites de superbes photos !

je débute avec un Minolta Dimage Z1, j'ai tout à apprendre en photographie,  la lecture des différents threads de ce forum m'a déjà apporté bien des choses.

je vous en poste une, prise sur le vif, plus anecdotique que réussie, sans doute ... soyez indulgents ! 






 certains auront reconnu les acteurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et 2 seconde après, ma "mise en scène" était par terre ! au sens propre ...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2003)

Magnifique!


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis je ne couche pas moi, pour une photo



des noms, des noms


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis je ne couche pas moi, pour une photo



ah bon pas toi ???


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> des noms, des noms



je crois en partie que carabounet parle de moi : je ne photographie nues que mes petites amies sinon j'en suis quasi-incapable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ah non ? c'était pas de moi ? tant pis !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> ne photographie nues que mes petites amies



et habillées aussi !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je crois en partie que carabounet parle de moi



Arff je parlais surtout d'une affaire de prostitution "d'artistes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sur un autre sujet de ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais si tu veux être le centre des choses (en partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...pas de soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé j'étais en reportage dans les bas fonds (6 pieds sous terre avec nos ancêtres, et, leur savoir taire...faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






Hipss ( Euh... oups je vais me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

Bah toujours 6 pieds sous terre !!
Allez zou...........................


----------



## golf (26 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bah toujours 6 pieds sous terre !!
> Allez zou...........................


Ligne n°1


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ligne n°1



Arff j'ai du chercher sur un plan !! c'est la D à Lyon ( y a 4 lignes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bah toujours 6 pieds sous terre !!
> Allez zou...........................



pas mal ! tu as fait quelque chose de particulier pour l'effet "filé" ??

perso, j'ai toujours aimé prendre le métro en photo.
Ici, celui de Montréal (4 lignes aussi !)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'ai toujours aimé prendre le métro en photo.
> Ici, celui de Montréal (4 lignes aussi !)



J'avais vu la deuxième sur ton site, j'aime bien le style de la première 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon la ligne D à Lyon a la particularité de fonctionner sans chauffeur, 
donc les cabines ont été remplacées par des places panoramiques,
la seule difficulté à faire les photos est de trouver un bout de vitre pas trop rayé.
Attention Lyonnais, interdit de faire des photos dans les TCL, locaux compris !!
donc si un controleur ou agent de sécurité s'approche, on se barre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ou on répond en anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà donc f2 - 1/2 seconde. C'est sympa de faire toute la ligne,
les dominantes de couleurs changent à chaque station.


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sinon la ligne D à Lyon a la particularité de fonctionner sans chauffeur,
> donc les cabines ont été remplacées par des places panoramiques



il me semble qu'il en est de même avec la ligne 14 (madeleine - BNF) à Paris


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2003)

Tu as raison .


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Octobre 2003)

comme dit l'autre, jouons un peu ... : qu'est-ce ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> comme dit l'autre, jouons un peu ... : qu'est-ce ??


 un stade ? un concert en plein air ? Ground zero dans la banlieue de Munster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas c'est deux rampes distinctes, sinon on verrait le déplacement sur une pause longue...?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Allumeeeeeeeeeez le feu


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> un stade ? un concert en plein air ? Ground zero dans la banlieue de Munster



c'est pas drôle, tu as trouvé tout de suite !
Il s'agit du concert de Johnny au stade de la Meinau, à Strasbourg cet été.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Pour mon 1er post, la réponse est le fruit d'une sage réflexion devant ta photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la deuxième, j'ai une mémoire photographique ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sisi ) le nom de ta photo quand je t'ai cité pour répondre... m'est apparu 5 mn + tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que la première était pas mal cernée quand même


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> un stade ? un concert en plein air ? Ground zero dans la banlieue de Munster



non, je tiens à préciser que le Groupe de Jazz kamikaze japonais Ground Zero n'a jamais joué dans la banlieue de Munster !!

il fallait que ce soit dit !


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Octobre 2003)

puisqu'on parle de Ground Zero ...











ces images datent de mon premier séjour à NY, j'avais 14 ans (ça ne me rajeunit pas ...).

Ces photos ont la particularité de ne plus pouvoir être faîtes après avoir être faîtes des centaines de fois par jour, pendant 30 ans ...


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

_qu'est-ce que tu ne ferais pas Pour La Peau ?!! qu'est-ce que tu ne ferais pas Pour La Peau ?!! qu'est-ce que tu ne ferais pas Pour La Peau ?!!_














_Dominique A : je t'aime depuis notre première rencontre !_


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)




----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

_parce que Grape me l'a demandé !_


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

la dernière est, de loin, ma préférée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on parle de Ground Zero ...
> 
> 
> ces images datent de mon premier séjour à NY, j'avais 14 ans (ça ne me rajeunit pas ...)...
> après avoir être faîtes des centaines de fois par jour, pendant 30 ans ...



J'aime beaucoup le coté "photos jaunies par le temps", on peut déceler ton goût du penché qui commencait à poindre (dans la première)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _parce que Grape me l'a demandé !_



Et il a bien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon alors JPMiss ces tophs' ça vient


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le coté "photos jaunies par le temps", on peut déceler ton goût du penché qui commencait à poindre (dans la première)



même si elles datent de cet été ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Merci le Soleil immense et dévastateur du Lubéron (ou de la Garfagnana pour l'oeil de la couze)

en passant, je préfère la première. c'est celle qui ressemble le plus à ce que j'essaye de faire (et dont je n'ai pas osé parler dans le bar dans le sujet des petites craies bleues :-/ c'est un peu mes madeleines mes belles kodachromes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> même si elles datent de cet été ?
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas que Florent ai pris les Twins l'été dernier


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

Ni même dans le luberon d'ailleurs


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ni même dans le luberon d'ailleurs



heureusement pour le Lubéron, ça m'aurait fait de l'ombre !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ je lis trop vite moaaaaaaaah_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

Petite balade Lyonnaise, deux institutions...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le coté "photos jaunies par le temps", on peut déceler ton goût du penché qui commencait à poindre (dans la première)



comme ce n'étaient pas des photos originales, j'ai un peu forcé sur le jaune sur les nuages de la première afin d'essayer d'évoquer le 11/09/01 

Le penché : ça s'est aggravé depuis


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Petite balade Lyonnaise, deux institutions...



quelles sont-elles ?? (je connais très mal Lyon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

La seconde, qui est celle que je préfère, me fait un peu penser à celle-ci qu j'ai prise en début d'année : 






le coiffeur de l'équipe de baseball de Montréal


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> quelles sont-elles ?? (je connais très mal Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas facile ces plafonds pour décider du cadrage)



Donc finalement tes photos du dessus auraient pu êtres faites dans le Luberon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Celle que tu préfères est la Brasserie George à Perrache, et l'autre, la vitrine de Max Chaoul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les robes pour mariées très hipes... pas hippies quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )






 quoique y a des hippies hipe ...




Allez une dernière, la "Sucrière" au petit matin (un des lieux de la biennale des arts contemporains cette année).


----------



## olof (30 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> le coiffeur de l'équipe de baseball de Montréal



Tu voulais pas dire de l'équipe de hockey, plutôt ?!?!?


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais pas dire de l'équipe de hockey, plutôt ?!?!?



autant pour moi, il s'agit en effet de l'équipe de Hockey !


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai : je n'y avais même pas pensé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Celle que tu préfères est la Brasserie George à Perrache, et l'autre, la vitrine de Max Chaoul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci de ces précisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Allez une dernière, la "Sucrière" au petit matin (un des lieux de la biennale des arts contemporains cette année).



la lumière est impressionnante (surtout qu'elle ne devait pas être facile à gérer) : tu es un spécialiste du petit matin !
Sinon, la cadre est bien étudié mais je trouve l'image un peu trop surchargée (trop de choses à voir !).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> la lumière est impressionnante (surtout qu'elle ne devait pas être facile à gérer) : tu es un spécialiste du petit matin !
> Sinon, la cadre est bien étudié mais je trouve l'image un peu trop surchargée (trop de choses à voir !).


C'était juste après l'achat de mon grand angle, des essais de plan large/PDC...
Je l'ai (recadrée) un peu recentré sur la grue, ce qui surcharge, j'ai moins de ciel, 
mais c'est le chemin éclairé qui m'intéressait en premier lieu,
à refaire avec une sous expo pour faire ressortir les éléments principaux (chemin, grue).

J'aime beaucoup me lever 1 ou 2 heures avant le levé du jour,
déja on est tranquille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis c'est une lumière compliquée mais interressante...
Plus facile aussi d'entrer sur des chantiers interdits la nuit ! (chut)  


Sinon j'y étais allé pour ce genre d'image (ça reste des docks qui fonctionnent en partie)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2003)

pour qui aime la montagne...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2003)

sinon j'ai l'aiguille du midi au 300mm,les alpinistes...


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

_la dernière avant..._






_les poussières sont des pétouilles sur la dia, Merci Fuji pour avoir massacré quelques bonnes Velvia 100F d'ailleurs ! Ce sera corrigé au tirage d'après scan..._


----------



## ficelle (31 Octobre 2003)

très jolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ayé, tu remballes ?


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> très jolie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je peux même pas me faire de cartons de déménagement, mackie n'a pas encore dit oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je pars de cette région que tu vois sur la dia. c'est pas trop tôt, j'ai failli y avoir passé 30 ans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_en passant, à l'endroit de la dia, 1600 Terre-Neuviens sont morts... le même jour._


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

Bah j'aime beaucoup avec les poussiéres


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Allez une dernière, la "Sucrière" au petit matin (un des lieux de la biennale des arts contemporains cette année).



Très belle photo. Je suis en "phase d'essai de photos matinales" sans trop de succès pour le moment mais bon,  j'y prend beaucoup de plaisir, ce qui est déjà très bien.


----------



## Claude number X (31 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous ! Allez on change un peu de style








Ca fait un moment que je suis ce post avec intéret mais, en flemmard que je suis, j'y ai jamais participé pas le courage d'ouvrir un espace ftp chez mon FAI, je pensais que c'était chiant à faire, en fait non.
Je reviendrais un peu plus souvent si vous voulez bien de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer pourquoi ma photo est plus terne dans mon apercu de message que dans une autre fenêtre de Safari avec l'adresse directe dans la barre, je suis toutes ouïes


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Je reviendrais un peu plus souvent si vous voulez bien de moi



Evidement que l'on veut de toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Plus de personnes postent leurs photos, plus l'échange sera riche.


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je peux même pas me faire de cartons de déménagement, mackie n'a pas encore dit oui !



ce sera beaucoup plus long que cela n'aurait pu l'être ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




atchaoooo.


----------



## IceandFire (31 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _les poussières sont des pétouilles sur la dia, Merci Fuji pour avoir massacré quelques bonnes Velvia 100F d'ailleurs ! Ce sera corrigé au tirage d'après scan..._


ah, les mécréants...


----------



## Claude number X (31 Octobre 2003)

J'aime beaucoup les couleurs de la photo des pains de lest sur le chantier.
Et une autre ! Attention, je vais y prendre gout ! (Photo réalisée avec mon Canon PowerShot G3. L'autre du poisson était faite avec le G2 du boulot)








Si quelqu'un trouve ce que c'est (sans tricher) je lui paye une crêpe et un bol de cidre


----------



## nemo44 (31 Octobre 2003)

Facile. Vu à la télé la semaine dernière. C'est le rejeton d'Alien...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo. Je suis en "phase d'essai de photos matinales" sans trop de succès pour le moment mais bon,  j'y prend beaucoup de plaisir, ce qui est déjà très bien.



Merci Paul même si je reste assez d'accord avec Florent sur le "taux d'occupation" élevé de cette image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la colline avec les immeubles à droite est de trop...
La même en bord de mer aurait été sympa.

Pas vrai, que c'est génial de se balader au petit jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne connais pas toutes les possibilités de l'IXUS 400, mais avec ce genre de lumière le mode manuel est obligatoire.
De toute façon le G5 étant limité à des pauses de 15 secondes, je ne peux pas approfondir plus non plus.



			
				Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les couleurs de la photo des pains de lest sur le chantier.
> Et une autre ! Attention, je vais y prendre gout ! (Photo réalisée avec mon Canon PowerShot G3. L'autre du poisson était faite avec le G2 du boulot)
> 
> Si quelqu'un trouve ce que c'est (sans tricher) je lui paye une crêpe et un bol de cidre



Tu travailles dans un aquarium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non sans dec' j'ai apprécié le preums' "un accarien sur la tignasse de Ronald Mac' Donald" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour ta deuze j'aurais dit un cor de chasse mais ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas continues de poster... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et de participer...


Dans toutes les bonnes librairies depuis hier:

Le Guide De La Photo Numérique du National Géographic.

( EOS 10D et G5 à l'honneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé Alemounet des nuages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pas fait exprès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'crois bien qu'y a un ch'tit Nikon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> ah, les mécréants...



rassure-toi !! tu auras tot ou tard des poussières sur ton capteur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et ce ne sont pas quelques petites poussières qui me feront peur, j'ai un très bon tireur qui tire en CibaChrome (ilfochrome) via numérique ou argentique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ma page, il y a même des photos issues de négatifs noir et blanc soigneusement rayés par mes soins !!


----------



## Claude number X (2 Novembre 2003)

Attention Alem c'est le 666 ème post du sujet que tu viens de nous faire, avec ta signature digne des Béruriers noirs tu vas finir par passer pour un mauvais garçon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour la seconde photo, ce n'est ni un cor de chasse, ni le fils caché d'Alien et Yves Montand. Le modèle serait pas content si je lui dit ca


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Toujours la Sucrière à Lyon, ce matin vers 6h30mn.Lumiére naturelle pas d'effet de balance des blancs.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2003)

Décidément, tes photos me plaisent beaucoup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vendredi soir, j'ai fait des photos lors d'une soirée mémorable, elles ne sont vraiment pas top mais reflète très bien l'esprit de la soirée. :d
Bon, je vais les mettres en lignes, des amies me les réclament.


----------



## ficelle (3 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> elles ne sont vraiment pas top mais reflète très bien l'esprit de la soirée. :d



fais nous voir ta tête de citrouille !


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2003)

Elles sont pas mignones mes citrouilles...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> rassure-toi !! tu auras tot ou tard des poussières sur ton capteur !!


Peut-être mais il y a une procédure auto nettoyante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et je te rappelle que je fais aussi de l'argentique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24 x 36 et 6 x 6


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2003)

c'est chaud le grand-duché !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme le disais le ptit scarab', moi aussi j'aime la fraicheur de ton site Mister Foguenne...ça remonte le moral... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est comme le site qui est dans le signature du DocEvil..très beau site....dans un autre style of course....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas mignones mes citrouilles...



Miam on en mangerait!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage une photos extraite de mon voyage a madagascar






Sont mignons aussi mais c'est pas le meme genre...


----------



## ficelle (3 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas mignones mes citrouilles...



magnifiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour adèle aussi, c'etait la saint citrouille !






c'est bien parcequ'elle aime la soupe !

ps : la photo est de sa maman, avec un petit konika410


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour adèle aussi, c'etait la saint citrouille !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai revu mon Adèle ce w-e aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La qualité "technique" des photos de familles n'a que peu d'importance je trouve.
Bon, c'est bien si on arrive à faire des photos réussies mais l'important, c'est l'ambiance qu'elle dégage.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au passage une photos extraite de mon voyage a madagascar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très belle image, tu étais à quels distance?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle image, tu étais à quels distance?



Pas bien loin (3 ou 4 m). Ces bestiolles ne sont pas tres farouches surtout lorsque tu commence a ouvrir ton sac a provisions


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas mignones mes citrouilles...



En tout cas elles n'ont pas l'air de se prendre le chou


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Faut monter, monter, monter, monter, monter.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Et une fois en haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lyon...







2 images brut de brut (no retouche), j'ai pris froid là haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aspirine dodo !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

Ahhhh!

Je me disais ben mince alors ca fait un moment qu'on a pas vu scarab' dans ses oeuvres.

Je suis pas decu


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris froid là haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit grog et demain tu peteras la forme


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit grog et demain tu peteras la forme



Faut vraiment j'y aille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand je pense que j'ai encore des escaliers à monter pour atteindre le lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le grog je sais pas si c'est prudent après la bouteille de vin rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez un coup de balance des blancs sur un plan large pour la route...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2003)

Je me répète petit Scarabée mais tes photos sont magnifiques.
Bravo.


----------



## Zitoune (7 Novembre 2003)

C'est bôôôôôôôôôôooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Félicitations


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

C'est Noël


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

hihi merci à vous attendez, vous avez parlé trop vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celle là s'appelle la déca"danse"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Oui je sors


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Novembre 2003)

la première et la dernière sont mes préférées (en fait surtout la dernière : tu connais mon goût pour le penché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

les autres sont un peu trop "cartes postales" à mon goût (cadrage déjà vu, mais très réussi techniquement, d'autant plus si elles n'ont pas été retouchées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ta photo des escaliers me fait penser à celle-ci que j'ai faîte à l'Université de Montréal : 






Et la dernière (Vierge Marie ??) à celle de la statue (Dieu ??) de l'église de la rue Laurier (toujours à Montréal)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> la première et la dernière sont mes préférées (en fait surtout la dernière : tu connais mon goût pour le penché
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aucune retouche, les cartes postales c'est pour faire visiter Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Ta photo des escaliers me fait penser à celle-ci que j'ai faîte à l'Université de Montréal :
> 
> 
> Et la dernière (Vierge Marie ??) à celle de la statue (Dieu ??) de l'église de la rue Laurier (toujours à Montréal)



Très belles images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu as pris l'escalier d'en haut, et moi d'en bas...

Oui c'est elle en personne, et accessoirement un des paratonerres les plus haut de Lyon (belles images en perspective un soir d'orage !!)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Aucune retouche, les cartes postales c'est pour faire visiter Lyon



C'est joli Lyon la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait que j'y retourne c'est pas si loin de chez moi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli Lyon la nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lyon est réputé pour ses éclairages, faut venir pour les illuminations, mais plutôt les 6 et 7 décembre parce que le 8 c'est infernal,
sauf pour ceux qui aiment les gros rassemblements de foule !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2003)

Balade un lundi après midi d'automne...
(dans l'ordre chronologique)





























Y en a d'autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais je sors


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2003)

J'adore la deuxième et surtout la dernière, elle est magnifique.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

bravo, petit scarabée


----------



## maousse (11 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore la deuxième et surtout la dernière, elle est magnifique.


on a comme l'impression que le panneau a été installé juste avant, ou qu'on lui a passé un petit coup d'ajax vitres avant la photo, c'est rare les panneaux aussi propres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plein les yeux, c'est joli, merci scarab


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2003)

Merci à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( j'ai une très nette préférence pour le panneau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Pour les détails, pas de retouche du tout sur celle du panneau, N&amp;B sur la 2ème, saturation + correction du jaune pour les pompiers, 
correction du gris (cou ) pour le cigne (pas de reflet d'eau car polarisant réglé pour), léger boustage des couleurs pour l'ascenceur.  

Et alors je viens de m'amuser avec Photoshop CS (Grape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Le G5 bien qu'étant réglé sur JPG pour la compression peut sauvegarder au format RAW pendant l'affichage juste après la prise.
J'ai donc utilisé cette option cet aprem...
Un coup de main à prendre, mais vraiment top cette fonction cameraRAW 'toshop.
Deux exemples avec ajout de vignettage + chaleur des couleurs... pas de retouche aprés transfert en PSD.


----------



## gribouille (11 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore la deuxième et surtout la dernière, elle est magnifique.


 moi c'est la troisième... et pas la derniere


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

J'me suis recouché depuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors ça pue, ça pollue, y a des cerbères qui empèchent les photos...mais c'est beau une raffinerie la nuit !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2003)

Effectivement, c'est très beau.
Encore une fois bravo.
Toujours pas de D10 ?


----------



## Claude number X (17 Novembre 2003)

Bravo petit scarabé, j'aime beaucoup tes photos au look industriel (la noire et blanc plus haut aussi.
Le signe c'est beau aussi mais trop moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour l'histoire la fille à gauche c'est celle de l'autre photo bizarre ou on la distingue à peine.


----------



## alan.a (17 Novembre 2003)

La raffinerie me plait, mais si elle est un tout petit poil trop  "star academique" à mon gout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serait il possible d'avoir une copie de ton image pour que je puisse voir jusqu'où on peut zoomer...
Je ne prevois pas encore le grand switch argentique numérique pour tout de suite , mais je suis assez curieux qd même


----------



## Sir (18 Novembre 2003)

Honnetement alan.a , tu es qui pour critiqué a ce point les photos ?
J'admet que les critiques sont bonnes pour évoluer mais les tiennes sont "arogantes" , encore tu aurais le talent de Cartier-Bresson , je n'aurai rien dis mais là ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Honnetement alan.a , tu es qui pour critiqué a ce point les photos ?
> J'admet que les critiques sont bonnes pour évoluer mais les tiennes sont "arogantes" , encore tu aurais le talent de Cartier-Bresson , je n'aurai rien dis mais là ...



Ben faut se calmer mon gars, aucun problème dans les propos de Alan... Allez, retourne te coucher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Vous reprendrez bien une photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*0 Ground Here*





Claude &amp; Paul merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il était tant que tu nous postes celle là Claude, parce que je commençais sérieusement à me demander ce que c'était 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belle image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(le cygne c'est pas ma tasse de thé non plus, mais un peu de technique au fil des balades,
 ça fait toujours du bien, c'est que ça bouge ces bêtes là)


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Vous reprendrez bien une photo



j'ai du mal à suivre, désolé ...
Pour la raffinerie, je suis assez de l'avis de Alan (n'en déplaise à SMG).
La dernière me plaît bien plus : toujours tes très belles couleurs matinales (ah, Jean-Mich', tu vas bientôt me persuader à me lever tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Perso, je crois que j'aurais cadré sans ton premier plan (les grillages + le muret). Cela dit, la photo en aurait regagné en classicisme.


----------



## Claude number X (18 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (le cygne c'est pas ma tasse de thé non plus, mais un peu de technique au fil des balades,
> ça fait toujours du bien, c'est que ça bouge ces bêtes là)



Faut juste en trouver des plus grosses et, en grand angle, ca suffit.






Celle la elle avait un sale contre jour et a été un peu retouchée. J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu mais si quelqu'un a les références RVB d'une girafe mâle adulte


Bien la dernière aussi petit scarabé mais je l'aurais bien vue cadrée d'un poil plus bas, le mur avait l'air intéressant, dans les tons et ca aurait diminué la largeur de la bande de gravier.

 et accessoiremrent donné une impression de supériorité à ce monsieur qui ressemble drôlement à Staline

Non, non je ne suis pas communiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est peut-être une photo furtive, volée lors de ta dernière mission à l'Est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dans ce cas belle prise de vue

La mienne elle vient du zoo, ca fait tout de suite moins rêver


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Pour la raffinerie, je suis assez de l'avis de Alan (n'en déplaise à SMG).
> La dernière me plaît bien plus : toujours tes très belles couleurs matinales (ah, Jean-Mich', tu vas bientôt me persuader à me lever tôt
> 
> 
> ...



Pour en revenir à la raffinerie, l'idée d'augmenter le temps de pause, 
est voulu pour donner un coté Las Vegas du pétrole à cette "Citée D'OrNoir" juste en face des Minguettes (cité dortoir de l'autre coté du Rhône, en face des raffinerie)
De plus c'est lié à un souvenir d'enfance, je demandais à mon pêre de me reveiller quand on descendait dans le sud (toujours de nuit) pour voir les "jolies lumières de Lyon".

Mais bon c'est moi qui fait la toph', c'est mon goût, s'il est star ac' , je viens de découvrir une nouvelle facette de ma personnalité, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la deuz ...oui les barbelés ne sont pas là par hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de photo ce soir postez les enfants, postez


----------



## Claude number X (18 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je crois que j'aurais cadré sans ton premier plan (les grillages + le muret). Cela dit, la photo en aurait regagné en classicisme.



Finalement, si tout le monde la voyait autrement, t'as bien fait de la prendre comme ça. Pas faire comme tout le monde est un composants du génie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est peut-être une photo furtive, volée lors de ta dernière mission à l'Est
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Furtive non (j'ai sorti le pied pour la faire), volée un peu (entre deux rondes de surveillants).
Le point central de la photo, cette sorte de bombe avec un "gros détonateur dessus" 
(que j'ai mis une bonne heure a faire ressortir juste un peu, par rapport à l'original, via vignettage par masque de fusion), 
*est donc le point central* boum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, les barbelés apportent le coté interdit ( mais juste un peu ).

C'est donc un cadrage calculé, je ne mets rien par hasard dans une image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais à mon goût bien sur)

PS: en fait Claude, on écrivait nos réponses en même temps tout à l'heure,
un Girafon vient de naître à Lyon, je pensais justement essayer d'avoir une autorisation pour entrer dans le box avec un soigneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas zoo ou pas elle est sympa ta girafe


----------



## IceandFire (18 Novembre 2003)

Eh Jean Mi on t'arretes plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as pas eu le Daîlaî LAMA...Donc t'essayes la girafe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> Eh Jean Mi on t'arretes plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... pour le Girafon, c'est avec le Dalaï-Lama justement, j'ai pensé que ça changerait des lamas et des vaches sacrées


----------



## Claude number X (18 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> un Girafon vient de naître à Lyon



C'est sur, mais c'qui est mieux avec les girafes adultes, c'est la tête qui dépasse de l'enclo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, une dernière avant d'aller au lit. Ah ! c'est bien le FTP. 






Prise lors d'une Battle Hip-Hop tres bonne enfant.


----------



## alan.a (18 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Honnetement alan.a , tu es qui pour critiqué a ce point les photos ?
> J'admet que les critiques sont bonnes pour évoluer mais les tiennes sont "arogantes" , encore tu aurais le talent de Cartier-Bresson , je n'aurai rien dis mais là ...
> 
> 
> ...



Bon , je reviens tranquillement au forum apres quelques aventures et paf je me prends ça dans les dents.
Ah la la la , c'est pas trés urbain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ta critique a mon propos est elle plus ou moins arrogante que la mienne ?
Je suppose que si tu critiques mon "talent" , tu as donc celui de HCB ... On se mord la queue avec cette histoire.
On peut quand même dire ce que l'on pense sans se faire reprimender !!! Fichtre , nous ne sommes pas dans un forum de jesuites !!!
Je trouve juste qu'il y a un peu trop de paillette a mon gout , c'est tout.
Petit scarabée ,pourquoi ne pas montrer l'originale, moi je l'aime plus.

Sinon , je souhaite le bonjour aux habitués , même à ceux qui m'aimes pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petit scarabée ,pourquoi ne pas montrer l'originale, moi je l'aime plus.
> 
> Sinon , je souhaite le bonjour aux habitués , même à ceux qui m'aimes pas



Ah les chochottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je montre ce que je veux, c'est mon choix, et, je le respecte


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2003)

Quelques photos prises ce week end a Beaune plus interessantes par leur contenu que par leur qualité (spéciale dédicace à scarab' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)















Où l'Eunologie rejoint la Tauromachie...





Campagne Bourgignone en Novembre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos prises ce week end a Beaune plus interessantes par leur contenu que par leur qualité (spéciale dédicace à scarab'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi c'est trop d'honneur, t'as acheté une pièce ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hé bah si t'avais pas de pied c'est pas évident dans les caves !!
Et puis je trouve très bien ces perspectives...
Très jolie ville Beaune, et les campagnes alentours sont truffées de caves plus fabuleuses les unes que les autres.
Beaucoup d'artistes qui vivent à l'ombre de leurs voutes de pierres.

Tiens, ça me met du Beaune au cur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci JP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: Claude, Bacon avait fait avec Peter Beard toute une série d'images basées sur le mouvement, très interressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(joli effet ton shoot)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hihi c'est trop d'honneur, t'as acheté une pièce ?



Malheureusement c'est pas dans mes moyens



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hé bah si t'avais pas de pied c'est pas évident dans les caves !!



Pas de pied mais photoshop pour booster un peu les contrastes et les couleurs. Du travail d'amateur probablement pas imprimable mais en version web ca passe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Où l'Eunologie rejoint la Tauromachie...



Je viens de comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pfffiiii je vais me refaire un café tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

*Décafé-in*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2003)

Super! Ca fait du bien un bon café le matin!


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Décafé-in*



très belle image : super bien composée et originale. Parfait pour le petit dej' du matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce que tu as mis la flash ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as mis la flash ?



Pas de Flash, les soucoupes et les cuillères avec mon flash incorporé, pas possible (éventuellement avec un bout de calque...)
mais mini pod sur le bar, et pause longue (reflets controlés avec le polarisant circulaire, f8-3s-50 iso, pas de recadrage)

La FNAC semble commencer enfin à recevoir le nouveau flash Metz 44 AF-4C que j'attendais avec impatience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc bientôt.


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pas de Flash, les soucoupes et les cuillères avec mon flash incorporé, pas possible (éventuellement avec un bout de calque...)
> mais mini pod sur le bar, et pause longue (reflets controlés avec le polarisant circulaire, f8-3s-50 iso, pas de recadrage)
> 
> La FNAC semble commencer enfin à recevoir le nouveau flash Metz 44 AF-4C que j'attendais avec impatience
> ...



je crois que je vais m'offrir un mini pod, c'est décidé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le sabot du G5 assure t-il la synchro avec le flash Metz ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Le sabot du G5 assure t-il la synchro avec le flash Metz ?



Yess


----------



## toto (20 Novembre 2003)

Glacier de Tourtemagne en septembre, Valais, Suisse
sony cybershot dsc p9 mode auto


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

C'est très beau, il y a une ambiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi les monticules de pierres ?


----------



## toto (20 Novembre 2003)

merci petit scarabée, ça me fait plaisir de te savoir sensible comme moi aux ambiances "montagne"!
les petits monticules de pierres sont appelés "cairns" et sont là pour indiquer la voie à suivre aux alpinistes lorsqu'ils se trouvent hors sentiers balisés


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait plaisir de te savoir sensible comme moi aux ambiances "montagne"!
> les petits monticules de pierres sont appelés "cairns" et sont là pour indiquer la voie à suivre aux alpinistes lorsqu'ils se trouvent hors sentiers balisés



On le serait à moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le coté "métallique" des reflets sur l'avant plan apporte un coté un peu Science Fiction (avec les cairns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
qui me plait beaucoup, au centre c'est un nuage bas ou de la neige ? (ou les deux)

Vraiment, c'est pur, belle bouffée d'oxigène.

Merci pour le renseignement


----------



## toto (20 Novembre 2003)

il s'agit bien d'un nuage au centre, un "altocumulus lenticularis" (nuage lenticulaire) assez fréquent en zone montagneuse lorsque des conditions de forts vents prévalent en altitude


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit bien d'un nuage au centre, un "altocumulus lenticularis" (nuage lenticulaire) assez fréquent en zone montagneuse lorsque des conditions de forts vents prévalent en altitude



On parle bien de la zone ombrée dans le centre de l'image ? pas des nuages dans le ciel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est bien d'accord.

Joli nom latin en tout cas.


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> les petits monticules de pierres sont appelés "cairns" et sont là pour indiquer la voie à suivre aux alpinistes lorsqu'ils se trouvent hors sentiers balisés



c'est plutôt pour les randonneurs, là où les alpinistes évoluent, il est difficile d'installer des cairns !

Cela dit, je n'arrrive pas à voir ta photo : elle ne s'affiche pas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

Dommage que tu la vois pas, c'est chouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, soirée chez les Leicaïstes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( très discret avec le Canon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je livre en N&amp;B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai joué avec plein de très très beaux boitiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Il y avait* François Reinhart*








qui a fait (entre autre)...

...Cindy....................................................Mr Cardin








(j'arrive juste, j'vous mets du brut)


----------



## Sir (21 Novembre 2003)

A défaut de photo , allez voir son site  ici ! 

Sir.


----------



## toto (21 Novembre 2003)

Pas nécessairement florentdesvosges, les cairns sont généralement là pour guider les alpinistes jusqu'au départ des itinéraires de montagne...
Quant à la photo, je me permets de la reposter




totodesalpes


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Pas nécessairement florentdesvosges, les cairns sont généralement là pour guider les alpinistes jusqu'au départ des itinéraires de montagne...



on va dire que ses cairns servent à tout le monde susceptible de les voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre ton image, je ne la vois toujours pas : j'ai essayé avec différents fureteurs, et rien n'y fait


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2003)

Ca me rassure , je ne vois rien non plus !!!
Moi , les cairns  , je n'en sers pour m'abritter du vent et manger mes fruits secs tranquillou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est aussi trés pratique pour se la jouer aventurier du bout du monde sur les photos


----------



## toto (21 Novembre 2003)

bizarre ce business d'image qui n'apparaît pas...
il semble que l'hébergeur ait modifié l'accès au site tout récemment...je poste à tout hasard l'url en espérant que tu puisses la voir en cliquant sur "get original uploaded photo" ...
http://public.fotki.com/antonmuller/various_upload/rocksnice.html


----------



## toto (21 Novembre 2003)

joli alan.a, c'est où?


----------



## CharlesX (21 Novembre 2003)

Je ne voyais pas et maintenant je vois (XP et IE6)
Tres belle image, bravo


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> bizarre ce business d'image qui n'apparaît pas...
> il semble que l'hébergeur ait modifié l'accès au site tout récemment...je poste à tout hasard l'url en espérant que tu puisses la voir en cliquant sur "get original uploaded photo" ...
> http://public.fotki.com/antonmuller/various_upload/rocksnice.html



j'ai vu et j'aime !


----------



## cmatrit (21 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> bizarre ce business d'image qui n'apparaît pas...
> il semble que l'hébergeur ait modifié l'accès au site tout récemment...je poste à tout hasard l'url en espérant que tu puisses la voir en cliquant sur "get original uploaded photo" ...
> http://public.fotki.com/antonmuller/various_upload/rocksnice.html



Belle photo Toto..."fait pas chaud devant le chalet"...


----------



## toto (21 Novembre 2003)

merci, vous êtes tous très gentils avec moi


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2003)

Trés belle image en effet !! J'ai envie de retourner en montagne !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour info , dans le valais , on ne parle pas de chalet , mais de mayen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma photo , en fait c'est le compagnon de cordée qui m'a photographié , c'est sur l'antécime de la tête de la Maye , au dessus de la Berarde et il ne faisait pas chaud !!!
Dans le fond c'est la face sud de la Meije (prévue pour cette année)


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Novembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> l'antécime de la tête de la Maye



la Tête de la Maye : mon premier "sommet", à 14 ans. le lendemain, grosse frayeur en prenant en orage dans la descente du Pic du Rouget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Souvenirs, souvenirs



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans le fond c'est la face sud de la Meije (prévue pour cette année)



par la voie Pierre Alain ??

PS : désolé c'est un peu hors-sujet, mais, dès qu'on parle montagne, je ne peux pas trop m'empêcher ...


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2003)

Tête de la Maye par la voie "Li Maye Laya" qui  est trés agréable et pas violente.

Pour ce qui est de la Meije , j'en sais rien du tout, je fais confiance à mon compagnon de cordée qui estive depuis 30 ans au dessus de la Grave 









et puis le soir , quand on prend sa tisane , on peut voir ça :


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2003)

Pour ce qui est de la grosse frayeur , cette année c'etait plutot dans l'aiguillette du Lauzet quand notre invité nous a gentillement annoncé à la 12 eme longueur l'arrivée d'un épanchement de synovie dans le genoux droit.
Et comme on s'etait quelque peu paumé dans la voie on a terminé , au petit bonheur la chance les 6 /7 longueurs... aux coinceurs , à la pédale et au grenouillage , ça calme bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sortie du sommet à 21 h 30, retour au moto 23 h 30 ...
Maintenant on en rigole ...


----------



## toto (22 Novembre 2003)

ah, l'Oisan...souvenirs d'un été 1997, une semaine dans les Ecrins avec un guide local, les Agneaux, le Pic de Neige Cordier, la Barre des Ecrins, le Pelvoux, le p'tit suisse "descendu" sous ces lattitudes a été très impressionné! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(désolé, hors sujet, mais quand on me cause montagne...)


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Novembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ... Maintenant on en rigole ...



comme souvent avec les expériences difficiles en montagne : vraiment dures sur le moment, d'excellents souvenirs après et des histoires dont ne se lasse pas de se rappeller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				toto a dit:
			
		

> ah, l'Oisan...souvenirs d'un été 1997, une semaine dans les Ecrins avec un guide local, les Agneaux, le Pic de Neige Cordier, la Barre des Ecrins, le Pelvoux



semaine plus que remplie !!


----------



## Macthieu (25 Novembre 2003)

Je poste un macro que j'ai fait l'an dernier


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Très belle photo


----------



## toto (25 Novembre 2003)

superbe photo macthieu! tu as sous la main les données EXIF?


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2003)

Puisqu'on est en macro, une photo que j'ai faite la semaine dernière lors d'un trek au Maroc.


(pour la voir en plus gros, cliquez dessus : 440 ko).
Et puis pour prendre de la hauteur, un coucher de soleil, mais là je suis déçu, y'a beaucoup de bruit (c'est bien ça qu'on dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Canon G3


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Très belle photo des fourmis , petite question : c quoi le bruit ?


----------



## tornade13 (26 Novembre 2003)

C'est la saloperie qui fait que je change mon APN


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

On est pas dans le bon forum la !


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> On est pas dans le bon forum la !



ben si


----------



## Claude number X (26 Novembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour prendre de la hauteur, un coucher de soleil, mais là je suis déçu, y'a beaucoup de bruit
> Canon G3



Même appareil et même genre de petits soucis






Et apres une deuxième compression JPG, outch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

C'qui lui manque à ce G3 c'est un format TIFF pour ce genre de photos. Mais il est pas mal quand même. On arrive a réduire le bruit en manuel même si c'est jamais tout à fait ca.
Là, apres recadrage, j'ai gardé 1/3 du cliché 4 mégapixel original mais, en grand, le bleu passait plutôt bien


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Novembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> C'qui lui manque à ce G3 c'est un format TIFF pour ce genre de photos. Mais il est pas mal quand même. On arrive a réduire le bruit en manuel même si c'est jamais tout à fait ca



quand je dois faire des photos dans des conditions difficiles, "à bruit" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je privilégie en effet le TIFF (c'est une des vertus de mon apn, le C4000 Z d'Olympus, le même que Didier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Même appareil et même genre de petits soucis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tres belle image


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est pas mal quand même.



Je confirme


----------



## Macthieu (26 Novembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> superbe photo macthieu! tu as sous la main les données EXIF?



C'est quoi EXIF?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai pris la photo avec un minolta x9 avec on macro en accordéon et une lantille 85 mm - 205mm


----------



## Macthieu (26 Novembre 2003)

voici un autre macro








Je préfère rester avec mon vieux stock d'appareil photo plutot que de passer aux numérique


----------



## toto (26 Novembre 2003)

Salut,
EXIF c'est "Exchangeable Image File Format", en bref les données techniques relatives à l'image capturée lors de la prise de vue, entre autres la marque de l'appareil, le modèle, focale, ouverture, équivalent ISO, usage du flash etc
http://www.exif.org


----------



## toto (27 Novembre 2003)

et encore une autre macro...mariage du roc et de la glace, Haut Val d'Anniviers, Valais, Suisse octobre 2003; canon ixus 400, mode macro


----------



## Claude number X (27 Novembre 2003)

J'ai vu quelqu'un vomir un truc qui ressemblait le week-end dernier, heuresement que tu précises ce que c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci Sir


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu quelqu'un vomir un truc qui ressemblait le week-end dernier, heuresement que tu précises ce que c'est
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il avait bouffé quoi le quelqu'un en question?


----------



## Claude number X (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il avait bouffé quoi le quelqu'un en question?



Une overdose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






de Mister Freeze


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

A cette epoque de l'annee


----------



## nemo44 (27 Novembre 2003)

Autoportraits


----------



## CharlesX (28 Novembre 2003)

Le portrait ci dessus m'a fait penser à deux photos que j'ai prises. 
Saurez vous retrouvez les 7 erreurs ?


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

Héhé bravo à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis comme je voudrais pas qu'on pense que je fais la gueule:

Halle Tony Garnier Lyon (anciens abattoirs)






Un peu clandé sur le coup, je remercie Mame carab' qui a fait le guêt pendant que j'escaladais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(juste un recadrage, je nettoierais les barrières un de ces 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Cette photo me fait penser, même si le sujet est totalement différent à  celle-ci par son côté irréel. Du beau travail.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est en macro, une photo que j'ai faite la semaine dernière lors d'un trek au Maroc.
> 
> 
> (pour la voir en plus gros, cliquez dessus : 440 ko).
> ...



J'aime beaucoup l'athmosphère de la deuxième.
Je n'ai jamais eu de bon résultat lors de mes essaies de photographie d'insectes, ta première photo est bien réussie.
Je viens d'aquérir un livre de photos d'insectes superbe, il s'appelle "Insectes" de Paul Starosta.


----------



## nemo44 (30 Novembre 2003)

Halle Tony Garnier Lyon (anciens abattoirs)

Cela me rappelle ma visite de Lyon en 1999 : l'épreuve de l'Internat zone Sud s'est déroulé Halle Tony Garnier (et accessoirement à changer la vie de mon épouse et la mienne)...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Halle Tony Garnier Lyon (anciens abattoirs)
> 
> Cela me rappelle ma visite de Lyon en 1999 : l'épreuve de l'Internat zone Sud s'est déroulé Halle Tony Garnier (et accessoirement à changer la vie de mon épouse et la mienne)...



Tu te souviens de la place Bellecour alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Premières images des illuminations avec "Vectorial Elévation"
Vous pouvez dessiner des figures sur le  site consacré 
elles changent toutes les dix secondes...

La création est de Rafael Lozano Hemmer.






(photo moyenne, pas mal de brume, premiers repérages, mais au top de l'actualité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle ma visite de Lyon en 1999 : l'épreuve de l'Internat zone Sud s'est déroulé Halle Tony Garnier (et accessoirement à changer la vie de mon épouse et la mienne)...



J'ai connu ca aussi en 1994, l'exode post internat... de la baie des anges a la chaine des puys sans escale.. Ca fait tout drole au debut et puis on s'y fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre la Halle Tony Garnier je ne l'ai découverte qu'en juin 2002 pour  un concert des red hot chili peppers. Wouah la calque! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus au depart j'etais inquiet sur la qualité du son etant donné la configuration du lieu et en fait aucun probleme: son nickel!
Mais tout ca n'a qu'un tres lointain rapport avec la photo numérique


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Autoportraits



Tiens ca me fait penser a ca:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



'tain j'l'avais ratée celle là! Et pourtant je les traque les photos du scarab'!

On se croirait devant le ministere du recoupement dans Brazil!


----------



## Nathalex (4 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca me fait penser a ca:



On peut proposer une variante en groupe ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> On peut proposer une variante en groupe ?



hé hé


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (photo moyenne, pas mal de brume, premiers repérages, mais au top de l'actualité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu nous a effectivement habitué à mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon shoot durant le w-e.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous a effectivement habitué à mieux.


<font color="purple"> 
Hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon j'ai cru que le titre du thread avait changé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon la voilà ta photo de chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Katsumi Ishida* en plein "coup de feu"





*elle est recadrée en 16/9, ni retouche, ni recadrage sur les 3 autres.*

Et puis la voilà la "bonne" d'hier "Vectorial Elevation 2"
(pour les nains poilus, c'est pas l'effet star académie, mais l'effet étoile du berger en haut à droite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Je vous rapelle que vous pouvez allez sur le lien que j'ai cité plus haut*,
pour créer des figures lumineuses dans le ciel de Lyon jusqu'au 15 Dec (tout le monde s'en fout ok )












 Puisqu'on y est, ce soir :

"Vectorial Elevation" mais de dessous...







Et puis un peu de vague à l'âme en rentrant...





C'est vrai que c'est dégueu ces G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 </font>


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> Hihi
> 
> 
> ...



Ah!! c'est mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'adore cette photo "façon John Whoo". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et puis un peu de vague à l'âme en rentrant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les deux autres sont superbes mais celle-ci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Ce n'est pas le "côté technique" que j'apprécie le plus, c'est l'idée, le coup d'oeil. Sur celle-ci, tu fais très fort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me réjouis de lire les avis sur cette photo dans le forum powershoot.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

La 2ième photo, "Vectorial Elevation 2"
donne l'impression d'être dans une navette de reconaissance qui tourne pour ce mettre dans l'axe du vaisseau mère. Ce vaisseau vient bien entendu de l'étoile du berger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non, non, je n'ai pas bu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Sympa la prise de vue penchée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, on ne va pas trop osez poster après ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi que le w-e s'annonce chaud pour les photos de soirées. Entre une grosse fiesta en "tenue de soirée" et l'AES belge, les occasions d'Ixususer seront nombreuses.
J'aurais toujours l'escuses au combien pratique de l'influence négative de l'alcool et de la gente féminine sur mon "oeil" de lynx.


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Décembre 2003)

d'accord avec paulo, les deux dernières photos de Scarab sont des must, des grandes réussites, sans doute les meilleures de ce thread


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> d'accord avec paulo, les deux dernières photos de Scarab sont des must, des grandes réussites, sans doute les meilleures de ce thread



Absolument géniales en effet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi si c'est comme ca je vais me remettre au point de croix! Terminé les photos!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous rapelle que vous pouvez allez sur le lien que j'ai cité plus haut*,
> pour créer des figures lumineuses dans le ciel de Lyon jusqu'au 15 Dec (tout le monde s'en fout ok )



Ben j'ai essayé mais, pfiou, c'est pas evident d'arriver a faire ce qu'on veut! Du coup j'ai pas soumis ma "créeation"


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca me fait penser a ca:



Tiens... moi aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, j'ai pris les deux photos suivantes avant-hier.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... moi aussi.



Un grand classique on dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lac sur les 2 couchers c'est le Leman?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique on dirait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est bien le Léman. Sinon la première c'est sur la caldeira du mont Bromo sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">



Difficile.
Cette photo est vraiment terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Evocatrice de pleinde chose.
Vraiment magnifique.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2003)

Puisqu'on y est, ce soir :

"Vectorial Elevation" mais de dessous...





 J'ai vu la même hier soir à la télé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
alu' Mon carabo... ava bien ? bientôt prêt à bosser chez Miko avec tout le froid que tu affrontes chaque jour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



place bellecour &amp; ailleurs...A ces lyonnais (enfin presque!) en plus ils ont battus Metz hier soir à l'arrache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...héhéhéhéhéhé....
A bientôt JM....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2003)

La mienne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que je l'ai pas vendue !

Ava 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours devant le foot, ouaip j'ai pris froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci tout le monde


----------



## ricchy (7 Décembre 2003)

Petit délire Ipod...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

héhé, sympa.

Voici deux photos de l'aes que j'aime assez. (les autres aussi mais surtout pour l'ambiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

Yep, j'ai vu la page de l'AES, vous avez l'air bien sages, tu nous montres pas tout là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime beaucoup la deuxième, il manque un IXUS non, sur la preumz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maousse devrait pas boire tant de café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackie, c'est toujours un plaisir de te voir avec un nouveau "jouet"


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Yep, j'ai vu la page de l'AES, vous avez l'air bien sages, tu nous montres pas tout là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement je garde des photos pour plus tard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur la première il manque mon Ixus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Macki a fait une photo que j'aime beaucoup avec son eos 300 D


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

Madame Foguenne est très photogénique, Mackie a le nez déja pour les sujets qu'on ne peut pas rater


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

Merci de sa part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est rarement contente des photos d'elle mais est très contente de celle-là. Bravo Macki.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macki.


<font color="purple"> 
Oui déja pour avoir résisté au assauts Nikonistes du mauvais génie vénérable, mais pas sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pfuiiiii je rentre du binzzz à Lyon, va falloir trier maintenant, je ne sais pas si je vais pondre ma page cette nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis entrain de recadrer ça...






    </font>


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

<font color="purple"> *Lyon Illuminations 2003* voilà ma nuit dernière, sauf celles déja postées ce WE
Je suis remonté à l'observatoire de la Basilique refaire "Vectorial Elevation" en moins brumeux.
(free merdouille avec Safari, ça passe sur IE chez moi !!) </font>


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2003)

Magnifique une fois de plus Jean-Michel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors mon top 3 de celle que je viens de découvrir:

Ma préférée à la première vision. 

La deuxième au topScarab. 
	
 

La 3, on a l'impression qu'un scientifique fous a mis au point la rétrophotosynthèse. 
	


 

Mais bon,  celle-ci est terrible aussi,  le port en rose aussi. Impossible de choisir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a discuté de tes photos à l'aes belge avec Anne (anthrax sur macgé) et on était d'accord pour dire que c'était agréable de suivre en "live" ta "progression" photographique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(petit soucis chez moi aussi avec safari, on va appeler le save didierguillon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (petit soucis chez moi aussi avec safari, on va appeler le save didierguillon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Superbe photos en effet.  Ma préférée c'est la 21, la roue dans la flaque.
Il serait intéressant de donner les références de la troupe qui fait cela. C'est du théatre en partie non ?

Et puis les données EXIF, ce serait sympa pour les débutants comme moi pour comprendre un peu mieux.

Aucun probleme actuellement sur Safari, mais c'est vrai que free a été en rade ce week end...


Cordialement


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, coucou Didier, ma preférée de toute est également celle avec la roue mon classement c'est celui des nouvelles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le "SaveDidier" me semble très efficace.
C'est maintenant également ok pour moi avec Safari.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2003)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Il serait intéressant de donner les références de la troupe qui fait cela. C'est du théatre en partie non ?
> 
> Et puis les données EXIF, ce serait sympa pour les débutants comme moi pour comprendre un peu mieux.
> 
> Cordialement


<font color="purple">
D'abord merci à vous...

Pour les détails, je ferai ça ce soir, les exifs ne sortaient pas sur toutes les images, donc j'ai supprimé l'option,
j'avais du RAW, du jpeg, bref je suis crevé, je n'ai rien retouché (sauf recadrage),
tout est fait à 50 iso pour éviter le bruit (because G5), du matériel pro (800/1600 iso possible) s'impose pour les photos de mouvement...
Un grand merci à Didier et ses acolytes pour Galerie, j'aurais pas fait de page sinon...ces 6 nuits m'ont tué,
en plus y avait grève des transport hier, j'ai fait à peu près 25 km dans la foule et le froid!! (le pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Bon la fatigue me rend bavard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais pas si c'est le regret de l'AES Belge, ou Grape qui m'a donné envie,
mais là je prépare un repas Moule/Frite et bière de garde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Edit*: ah oui au fait j'ai surtout choisi des images qui s'enchainaient pour essayer de retranscrire une ambiance,
pour exemple un QT  ça ce voit içi (1,8 mo), pas de synchro son sur la fin (iPhoto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) </font>


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Décembre 2003)

je viens de voir ton QT, très sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, ma préférée est, avec celle la roue, celle-ci :


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">*Edit*: ah oui au fait j'ai surtout choisi des images qui s'enchainaient pour essayer de retranscrire une ambiance,
> pour exemple un QT  ça ce voit içi (1,8 mo), pas de synchro son sur la fin (iPhoto...
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifiques photos et choix musical impeccable avec Crispy Bacon : je suis comblé Scarab' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Hébus (10 Décembre 2003)

j'aime la première photo, ça donne une vision apocalitptique de la ville dont les rues serait en fusion. 
j'aime aussi celles du pont roulant transformé en véhicule tout-terrain style star wars
mais ma préférée est celle de la flaque d'eau car elle a une âme...
bravo


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Yep, j'ai vu la page de l'AES, vous avez l'air bien sages, tu nous montres pas tout là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



287 photos en 2 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement que c'est pas de l'argentique


----------



## dude (10 Décembre 2003)

Kitchen, plafonnier de ma cuisine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, après quelques retouches (scusez pour la qualité pas très agréable mais la photo a été maltraité)


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> Je ne sais pas si c'est le regret de l'AES Belge, ou Grape qui m'a donné envie,
> mais là je prépare un repas Moule/Frite et bière de garde
> 
> ...



Le choix musical pour le QT est top. 
Bonne moules frites bières.  Tu as bien mérité cet excellent repas.


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Décembre 2003)

ce dimanche, j'ai à nouveau sorti mon appareil (je n'avais pas pris une photo depuis la techno parade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour faire quelques photos de peinture (au passage, j'apprécie beaucoup ce peintre -Gregory Forstner- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

ça se passe  ici 

(je n'ai plus le temps de les mettre sur mon site ...).


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Décembre 2003)

je rajoute que c'était la première fois que je prenais des peintures en photo et ce n'est pas évident car on ne peut pas utiliser de flash, et il ne reste plus beaucoup de lumière quand on a l'objectif collé sur le tableau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On a discuté de tes photos à l'aes belge avec Anne (anthrax sur macgé) et on était d'accord pour dire que c'était agréable de suivre en "live" ta "progression" photographique.



Vous êtes gentils de vous interresser, je m'éloigne d'une vie ou la remise en question journalière est la seule planche de salut,
pour tomber à peu près dans le même sac de crabe...ça doit me plaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci.   (salut Anthraxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Il serait intéressant de donner les références de la troupe qui fait cela. C'est du théatre en partie non ?



C'est la troupe Skartzo sur la place des Terreaux, un article içi



			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les données EXIF, ce serait sympa pour les débutants comme moi pour comprendre un peu mieux.



Pour les exifs, la plupart des photos ont été faites au pied, des pauses de 5 à 10 secondes de f5,6 à f8, 
avec une mise au point à l'infini, pour obtenir la plus grande profondeur de champ possible.
Ce qu'il y a d'interressant avec ces pauses longues c'est qu'on peut aussi anticiper sur des mouvements pour obtenir un effet,
par exemple le pont métallique avec le bateau qui passe dessous,
c'est une pause de 10 s, il était éclairé en bleu juste à l'avant, en le voyant arriver au loin (je faisais la grue "Stars Wars"),
j'ai vite changé mon trepied de place fait ma map, attendu qu'il arrive au niveau du pilier de gauche, et, lancé la pause,
on dirait que le bateau est bleu tout le long, le pont pris tout seul aurait été moins interressant...

Pour les photos de scéne, mode auto (P) avec map débrayée réglée à l'infini,
la mesure de la lumière sur les scénes qui m'interressent est faite avant, mémorisée, 
puis j'attends d'avoir à peu près la même ambiance au moment ou je shoote.

En gros, c'est ça ...

(un travail fait à l'avance aussi pour avoir accès à des lieux fermés, ou voire chez des gens que je ne conaissais pas)



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> sinon, ma préférée est, avec celle la roue, celle-ci : (brume rouge plus haut)



Là c'est un jet de brume qui sortait d'un tuyau dans un angle, il y avait deux spots au sol pour la couleur,
j'ai demandé à une dame qui passait si elle voulait bien aller en plein dedans, et d'avancer vers moi.

J'ai imaginé un instant ce qu'avait ressenti David Vincent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> choix musical impeccable avec Crispy Bacon : je suis comblé Scarab' !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Gognol, j'étais sur que tu aimerais le choix "Laurent Garnier", la soirée de lundi ça faisait pareil dans ma tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que j'ai fait ce "marathon" en *transe*, j'ai seulement vu les images après en rentrant.






 @+



			
				Hébus a dit:
			
		

> j'aime la première photo, ça donne une vision apocalitptique de la ville dont les rues serait en fusion.
> j'aime aussi celles du pont roulant transformé en véhicule tout-terrain style star wars
> mais ma préférée est celle de la flaque d'eau car elle a une âme...
> bravo



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La première, cette année était la seule animation qui avait des pauses de 8 s, et permettait des pauses longues,
je suis d'ailleurs allé refaire la statue de Louis XIV cette nuit, la lune était au dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je l'ai changé dans la galerie)



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ce dimanche, j'ai à nouveau sorti mon appareil (je n'avais pas pris une photo depuis la techno parade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben c'est bien pris tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceci dit le flash c'est déporté, et avec réflecteur sur ces trucs, sinon gare aux zones plus claires.
Un bon pied et de la patience, reste encore le meilleur outil là.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bon là c'est le stade ou je trouve tout à chier, je vais prendre l'air


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'ailleurs allé refaire la statue de Louis XIV cette nuit, la lune était au dessus



Ben moi j'aimais mieux la premiere, la statue etait mieux eclairée. 
Mais  bon c'est vraiment histoire de chipoter, tes photos sont magnifiques as usual...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'aimais mieux la premiere, la statue etait mieux eclairée.



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suffit de demander (je fonce toujours un peu avant export WEB, mais là j'ai forcé cette nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Je préfère celle là, parce qu'il y a la lune, et les rayons s'entrecroisent plus, donc l'effet de courbe dû au grand angle est moins visible.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2003)

Ah YES!!! Là ca l'fait grave!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je serais bien venu a Lyon le WE dernier pour voir ca mais boulot oblige... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, si non, on est tres loin de la qualité de ton travail mais je viens de retrouver ca:






Faut etre indulgent: j'avais 15 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A noter que c'est le scan d'une diapo (avec mon Epson perfection 2400 tout neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) prise a l'époque avec un Olympus OM-1 tout manuel


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> j'aime la première photo, ça donne une vision apocalitptique de la ville dont les rues serait en fusion....



Salut Nico, c'est exactement l'impression qu'elle m'a donné.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il y a un volcan près de Lyon ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ce dimanche, j'ai à nouveau sorti mon appareil (je n'avais pas pris une photo depuis la techno parade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup ces photos, surtout les deux premières mais en fait je devrais dire que j'aime beaucoup ces peintures.
J'ai du mal à "juger" les photos, je ne vois que la peinture.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah YES!!! Là ca l'fait grave!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si on s'habitue, mais tout le monde à trouvé ça moins bien que les deux autres éditions...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut etre indulgent: j'avais 15 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie photo, belle ambiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est où ? bretagne ? graaaande bretagne ? 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à "juger" les photos, je ne vois que la peinture.



C'est qu'elles ont été très bien prises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sur ce, je pars qq jours en Ardèche sud, limite Cévennes...

Je vais en profiter pour essayer le Holga de Grape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2003)

J'ai du mal a juger les photos " picturales " de Florian , les photos de Scrab sont de plus en plus belle !!! 
Existe t'il un site sur des photos  sur Paris aussi belle  ?
Sir.


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Quiberon si je ne me trompe pas.

Pour une photo d'ado c'est trés honorable.


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2003)

Selon toi un adolescent ne peut etre brillant ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quiberon si je ne me trompe pas.



C'est bien possible... En tous cas c'etait en Bretagne mais ca fait 22 ans...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quiberon si je ne me trompe pas.
> 
> Pour une photo d'ado c'est trés honorable.



Je suis d'accord.

Je n'oserais pas vous montrer mes photos de l'époque.


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ces photos, surtout les deux premières mais en fait je devrais dire que j'aime beaucoup ces peintures.
> J'ai du mal à "juger" les photos, je ne vois que la peinture.



je suis content de lie cela car là était mon intention : je n'avais aucune intention artistique (l'artiste est le peintre, pas moi !) dans ces photos qui voulaient simplement se pencher sur des détails d'une peinture que je trouve, par ailleurs, remarquable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par cet artiste, voici  son dossier de presse (pdf 145 ko).


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Décembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Selon toi un adolescent ne peut etre brillant ?



qui a dit ça ???


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Selon toi un adolescent ne peut etre brillant ?



Oups j'ai encore du faire une remarque trop sèche... 
Il faut vraiment que je songe à devenir plus urbain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme il faut que je fasse un petit peu plaisir à Sir de temps en temps : Mais si il y a des ados brillants (quoique ne possédant aucun talent je ne suis peut être pas trop a même de le juger .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Il me semble juste qu'avec le temps on progresse, alors un ado fera souvent de moins bonnes photos que lorsqu'il aura 10 ans d'experiences. 
Et s'il est déjà un ado brillant , 10 ans plus tard il le sera encore plus. 

Bon, en tout cas je note cette nouvelle règle dans ma liste, juste après  "Ne critiquer le travail d'autrui que si l'on est talentueux" je rajoute donc "Ne pas faire de plaisanterie".


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'oserais pas vous montrer mes photos de l'époque.



Et moi donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoiqu'il serait peut être amusant de sortir quelques vieilleries des cartons !!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oups j'ai encore du faire une remarque trop sèche...
> Il faut vraiment que je songe à devenir plus urbain
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiète il n'y a que "Sir" (ex SMG, futur Sir Pyle pour les amateurs de bd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qui a mal compris ta remarque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et moi donc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement.


----------



## alan.a (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.



Maintenant que mon déménagement est terminé je vais tenter un fouille dans mes vieux cartons ce soir.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que mon déménagement est terminé je vais tenter un fouille dans mes vieux cartons ce soir.



Tu isque de pas etre decu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi c'est aussi apres un demenagement que j'ai retrouvé ces vielles diapos.
Et en revoyant des photos de moi en 82 je me suis rendu compte que j'avais vraiment fait ma puberté assez tardivement...


----------



## Claude number X (12 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée, tu es un exemple, que dis-je, un dieu, pour nous tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime beaucoup toutes tes pauses longues tu devrais essayer de les vendre à la Ville de Lyon ou à l'organisateur de l'evennement. On sais jamais, c'est vraiment des prises superbes qui pourrait les interesser pour leur com.

Beau manoir de quand t'était djeunz jpmiss, mais la je suis peut-être pas objectif, c'est pas loin de chez moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour rester en Bretagne, une vague à l'ile de Sein :






Elle a rien d'extraordinaire mais elle me détend en fond d'écran.

Et un peu de spectacle, ca reste ce que je préfère essayer de photographier. Renaud Garcia Fons Trio :






 comme vous êtes perspicace, et oui il en manque un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des copines :






Michael Jones lors d'un tournoi de guitare :






Buffalo Kawongolo :






et pour les fans, comme moi, de l'émission des kids des années 80 "Merlin Arc-en-Ciel", voici Patrick Ewen &amp; Gérard Delahaye 20 ans apres :






Le dernier, un peu caché, c'est Mélaine Favennec mais il est vachement moins rigolo


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Décembre 2003)

celle de tes copines est très belle, très étrange


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

J'aime beaucoup celle de "Buffalo Kawongolo"
Bravo


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2003)

ouais vraiment sympa ces photos!


----------



## Madmac (12 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

Pourquoi je les vois pas vos photos ?

iBook + Mac X.2.8 + Safari.

Madmac


----------



## uwedizo (14 Décembre 2003)

c' est y po joli, ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2003)

uwedizo a dit:
			
		

> c' est y po joli, ça ?



On en magerait!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2003)

Voici trois photos que j'ai pris tout à l'heure.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici trois photos que j'ai pris tout à l'heure.



Wouah, c'est vraiment sympa devant chez toi!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Beau manoir de quand t'était djeunz jpmiss



Eh j'suis pas si vieux que ca!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah, c'est vraiment sympa devant chez toi!



Chai pas si c'est sympa... mais en tout cas c'est la France qu'on voit.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chai pas si c'est sympa... mais en tout cas c'est la France qu'on voit.



Ah c'est pour ca!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2003)

Belles photos Olivier, surtout la première.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu ne dois pas te déplacer pour voir de superbe paysage.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Belles photos Olivier, surtout la première.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci du compliment. Voici encore quatre photos que je viens de prendre. Ce qu'il y a de magnifique avec le lac, c'est qu'il est chaque jour différent.


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Décembre 2003)

je me suis permis de donner un petit teint jaunâtre à la première 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu préfères ??


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Encore plus belle ainsi , Florent .


----------



## molgow (15 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> tu préfères ??



Je préférerais qu'il fasse beau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait depuis ce matin qu'à ma fenêtre je vois ça.. je viens me détendre sur MacGé et qu'est-ce que je vois pas?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WebO qui poste  des photos du Grammont (la montagne qu'on voit en face) dans les nuages et la pluie! non mais je vous jure..


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je me suis permis de donner un petit teint jaunâtre à la première
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien, mais je n'aime pas trop modifier les couleurs. Je préfère qu'elles soient conformes à la réalité et à ce que mon ¡l a capté. Par contre, mes photos sont un peu sombre et auraient méritées de ma part d'être retravaillées.


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, mais je n'aime pas trop modifier les couleurs. Je préfère qu'elles soient conformes à la réalité et à ce que mon ¡l a capté. Par contre, mes photos sont un peu sombre et auraient méritées de ma part d'être retravaillées.



si tu les retravailles, elles risquent de ne plus être fidèles à ce qu'a "capté ton oeil" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autre question "ontologique" que l'on peut soulever ici : la photo est-elle fidèle à notre regard ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> si tu les retravailles, elles risquent de ne plus être fidèles à ce qu'a "capté ton oeil" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas tout à fait ce que je voulais dire. Je prends une photo et ensuite elle n'a apparaît pas pareil à l'écran à ce que mon il a capté... Elle est trop sombre dans ce cas-là et nécessiterait d'être corrigée pour qu'elle corresponde à ce que j'ai vu, aux lumières du moment.


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2003)

Bouhouyouhou !!!

Ces photos me ramènent quelques années en arrière , quand on voyait ce paysage depuis l'autoroute on savait que l'on arriverait bientot à notre maison de l'époque, à Sion ....

Bouhou


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2003)

Désolé Molgow , moi hier de ma fenetre je voyais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour une fois qu'on arrive a voir du bleu dans le ciel normand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais il n'y a aucune ambition dans cette photo !!! C'est clic clac zou dans le mac


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a aucune ambition dans cette photo !!! C'est clic clac zou dans le mac



Ca ne l'empeche pas d'etre jolie


----------



## toto (15 Décembre 2003)

pour les amateurs de montagne...3 hommes et un sérac, Glacier du Dolent, Massif du Mont Blanc côté suisse; photo prise avec un canon ixus II (argentique) numérisé avec agfa snapscan


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas bientot fini de me harceler avec vos montagnes !!!!


----------



## toto (15 Décembre 2003)

allez, une ch'tite dernière et j'arrête, promis!!
le Catogne à l'aube (région de Martigny, Valais), samedi 13 décembre 2003, digital Ixus 400 avec bidouillage ISO et balance des blancs...


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2003)

AAAARRRRggggg gaaasp 
je viens de décéder !!! Bravo


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2003)

J'en rajoute une couche.


----------



## toto (16 Décembre 2003)

superbe WebO! magnifiques clairs-obscurs sur notre beau Léman!!


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Ah la la la, c'est petit (suisse) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je souffre quand même !!! Pitié !!!


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Puisqu'il y a moult Suisse en ce moment, voici un "petit" panorama de mon époque Helvète , époque où mes photos passaient encore sous mon agrandisseur.







Les grimpeux devraient localiser ça sans peine !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (...) Les grimpeux devraient localiser ça sans peine !



C'est pas vers le Sanetsch, par là-bas?


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Bravo !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !



Arf... le pire c'est que je suis jamais allé dans la région du Sanetsch.


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Plus dur alors 






Tjrs en Suisse


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Plus dur alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je déclare forfait pour celle-ci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Derborence?


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Non pas du tout, je suis trés déçus que tu ne trouves pas


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Derborence :


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en rajoute une couche.



Celle ci est vraiment tres chouette WebO. J'addore la luminosité et les reflets sur l'eau qui donnent un coté tres métalique au lac


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Derborence :



Wouah c'est quoi? Un ruisseau avec des reflets d'arbres dedans?


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2003)

Grosso modo, oui

C'est surtout un endroit magnifique !
Une "petit" morceau de montagne s'est écroulée deux fois de suite en 45 ans, dans la première moitié du 18 eme.
L'eboulis s'etend sur 6 km et la végetation à repoussé par dessus.
Tout en haut , il y a un lac.
C'est un endroit protégé d'une beauté sans nom, enfin a mes yeux.

Derborence est aussi un trés bon livre de Ramuz


----------



## Madmac (16 Décembre 2003)

Voilà , je les vois vos photos, pas toutes !! mais celles que j'ai vu sont superbe.

Mais, comment faites-vous pour les mettre dans le msg  du forum ?

Madmac


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Voilà , je les vois vos photos, pas toutes !! mais celles que j'ai vu sont superbe.
> 
> Mais, comment faites-vous pour les mettre dans le msg  du forum ?
> 
> Madmac



C'est une question qui revient très souvent. Regarde *ici*.


----------



## Madmac (16 Décembre 2003)

merci, j'ai pigé, c'est comme pour mon icone chez MacG.
bon, y plus qu'à...

Au fait je ne reçois tjrs pas de notification par courriels des réponses chez MacG...

et c'est bien coché dans mon profil...

Madmac


----------



## toto (17 Décembre 2003)

hum...un peu hors sujet mais ce serait dommage de cacher sa joie dans ce sympathique forum, non? (c'est en fait un dual 1.8!!)


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Décembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> hum...un peu hors sujet mais ce serait dommage de cacher sa joie dans ce sympathique forum, non? (c'est en fait un dual 1.8!!)[/image]



ça va pour cette fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





amuse-toi bien avec ta nouvelle machine


----------



## toto (17 Décembre 2003)

Merci ô Florentdesvosges, ta manséutude n'a pas de limite!


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Décembre 2003)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Merci ô Florentdesvosges, ta manséutude n'a pas de limite!



ma mansuétude n'a d'égal que ma rigueur orthographique


----------



## cmatrit (17 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ma mansuétude n'a d'égal que ma rigueur orthographique



à ce sujet...il me semble que dans ce cas à égal...il faut un e...

sous réserves... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais bon je ne fais que passer...je suis loin d'ici...et pas sur mon ordi en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

_Pas de "e" à égal dans ce cas_





Dis donc Toto, faudrait pas que l'émotion t'empêche de cadrer correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amuses toi bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Grape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ton Holga chargé en TRI-X 6x6 :






Et, mon G5, autres bêtes, autre lieu :


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> _Pas de "e" à égal dans ce cas_



j'avoue avoir hésité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Grape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça nous change des illuminations de Lyon !
J'aime beaucoup la première qui porte un effet assez irréel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi un Holga ?


----------



## toto (18 Décembre 2003)

Dis donc Toto, faudrait pas que l'émotion t'empêche de cadrer correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amuses toi bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hé hé j'ai bien vu mais comme tu dis...l'émotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon mignons tes baudets en n/b


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Décembre 2003)

pense à utiliser les citations pour que ton message soit plus clair


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens, ce sont les photos de quelle AES !?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ce sont les photos de quelle AES !?



Quel bouricot ce golf!


----------



## Macthieu (18 Décembre 2003)

voici 3 photos prises en Acadie


----------



## Grape (18 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un Holga ?


Un appareil photo culte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Made in China. En plastique. Le prix est de 15-20 euros. Quelques liens sur les Holgasmers :
Jennifer Shaw, 2lazy4,   Holgasmers, etc... 
Voilà.


----------



## alan.a (18 Décembre 2003)

Un petit anaglypte fait au 6x6 d'un chai abandonné sur le port de Rouen.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit anaglypte fait au 6x6 d'un chai abandonné sur le port de Rouen.



Tu vends les lunettes qui vont avec?


----------



## alan.a (18 Décembre 2003)

Oui, faute de vendre des photos, je vends des lunettes


----------



## toto (18 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> pense à utiliser les citations pour que ton message soit plus clair



oh, pardon - promis, je ne recommencerai plus


----------



## alan.a (19 Décembre 2003)

Une autre photo toute fraiche, mon premier grand panorama fait au 6x6 !! Une petite pensée pour mon petit eMac qui a eu la plus grosse charge CPU de sa vie


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une autre photo toute fraiche, mon premier grand panorama fait au 6x6



très belle, très pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'approuve tout à fait le choix du cadre


----------



## toto (20 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une autre photo toute fraiche, mon premier grand panorama fait au 6x6 !! Une petite pensée pour mon petit eMac qui a eu la plus grosse charge CPU de sa vie



merci alan.a pour cette image suspendue dans le temps et empreinte de sérénité, quelque chose de bienvenu au milieu de cette frénésie sans limite qui agite le monde en fin d'année!


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2003)

MERCI MERCI !!!


----------



## Macthieu (20 Décembre 2003)

Comme on est bien parti pour les photos grand format. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je l'ai mis en plus gros ici 

je crois que je ne feras plus d'escalade avant un certain temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



surtout que j'ai le vertige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et qu'on ne m'avait pas averti de l'effort nécessaire pour y aller


----------



## Macthieu (20 Décembre 2003)

j'espère que je ne l'ai pas mis trop grosse


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que je ne l'ai pas mis trop grosse


  ben si un peu ... tout le monde n'a pas un 23"


----------



## Macthieu (20 Décembre 2003)

je n'ai pas de 23" non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je voulais être certains qu'il ne manquait pas de détail


----------



## Macthieu (20 Décembre 2003)

je ferais attention la prochaine fois


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je ne feras plus d'escalade avant un certain temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, c'est aussi un des interets de l'escalade de mériter le point de vue du sommet (ou du dernier relais), j'ai toujours l'impression d'être seul au monde, mais ça ne dure que le temps que le second hurle AVALEEEEUUUUUUUUU , WOOOUUUUUOOOOUUUUUU ? AVAAAAALEEEUU !!!!!!!! (le mou de la corde pour les esprits tordus ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis certain que si tu étais arrivé là en voiture , tu n'aurais pas trouvé ça aussi beau !!!

Sinon c'était où cette première fois ?


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2003)

Pour rester dans l'appel du vide
Combe de Malaval, cet été , juste apres j'ai mal posé un pied (tout le monde n'est pas François Legrand) et j'ai zippé comme un -tuuuuuut-


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Décembre 2003)

bon, vous savez que dès qu'on parle d'escalade, je ne peux m'empêcher de mettre mon grain de sel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Krystal, 8b, Frankenjura (Allemagne)






Magnet Fingers, 7c+, Palatinat (Allemagne)


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> 8b,  7c+



Là je ne peux plus suivre


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2003)

David dans Chun u Lueg - 3 eme longueur - Stockhorn
 Là on frise le 3 sup !!!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Là je ne peux plus suivre



Moi non plus... j'ai fait de la grimpe par le passé... mais je n'ai jamais dépassé le 6...


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est aussi un des interets de l'escalade de mériter le point de vue du sommet (ou du dernier relais), j'ai toujours l'impression d'être seul au monde, mais ça ne dure que le temps que le second hurle AVALEEEEUUUUUUUUU , WOOOUUUUUOOOOUUUUUU ? AVAAAAALEEEUU !!!!!!!! (le mou de la corde pour les esprits tordus )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand j'ai monter cette montagne, on ne m'avait pas avertit que j'allais être obligé d'escalader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'était incapable de redescendre par le chemin que j'avais pris pour monter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca m'avait pris environ 3 hres pour monter au sommet.


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus... j'ai fait de la grimpe par le passé... mais je n'ai jamais dépassé le 6...



et moi le 9


----------



## alan.a (21 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'avait pris environ 3 hres pour monter au sommet.



3 heures, c'est un mise en jambe ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Florentdesvoges a dit:
			
		

> et moi le 9



C'est un peu le cas de tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais ça sonne bien , alors moi non plus  j'ai jamais pu depasser le 9 ! Ah , voilà , je me sens tout de suite plus affuté


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

à vrai dire, je n'avais pas prévu escalader et je n'ai pas réellement 
la condition physique pour faire ce genre de chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout, j'ai du faire 6 hres de promenade dans cette montagne qui fait environ 850 m de haut


----------



## Marie-Germaine Mary (21 Décembre 2003)

J' auraus bien voulu voir les photos, mais il y a seulement 4 petits carrés rouges barrés en croix...
Alors, comment ouvrir ?
J' ai remarqué à plusieurs reprises ces carrés qui sans doute représentent un fichier photo? Merci de me dire quelle manip il faut faire pour avoir le plaisir de voir les photos annoncées;
Marie-Germaine


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2003)

Marie-Germaine Mary a dit:
			
		

> J' auraus bien voulu voir les photos, mais il y a seulement 4 petits carrés rouges barrés en croix...
> Alors, comment ouvrir ?
> J' ai remarqué à plusieurs reprises ces carrés qui sans doute représentent un fichier photo? Merci de me dire quelle manip il faut faire pour avoir le plaisir de voir les photos annoncées;
> Marie-Germaine



Ça signifie que les photos ne sont plus sur le site sur lequel elles étaient hébergées.


----------



## molgow (22 Décembre 2003)

Ce ne sont peut-être pas "mes" plus belles photos, mais le paysage et le temps sont sublimes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Celle là date de ce matin, j'étais alors "perdu" au milieu de nulle part ou presque... 





Celle-ci montre bien l'intensité de la neige ce matin vers 10h30.


----------



## alan.a (23 Décembre 2003)

Je me suis autorisé 2 / 3 petites bricoles rapides sur tes images histoire d'avoir une neige propre.
Cela aurait été terrible d'avoir une neige sale en Suisse quand même


----------



## alan.a (23 Décembre 2003)

Deux petits scans de ce week-end, après quelques jours dans mon fief malouin, les habitués de St Malo localiseront sans pb


----------



## molgow (23 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis autorisé 2 / 3 petites bricoles rapides sur tes images histoire d'avoir une neige propre.
> Cela aurait été terrible d'avoir une neige sale en Suisse quand même



Qu'as-tu appliqué comme filtre ou autre ?
Perso je préfère quand même les "miennes", ça me semble plus naturel, même si c'est peut-être un poil trop gris.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage, tes ciels bleus sont très jolis


----------



## alan.a (23 Décembre 2003)

Quand j'aurais plus le temps ce soir (en gros quand les enfants seront couchés) je t'expliquerai une méthode simple pour bien caler les couleurs et les nuances d'une photo sous photoshop.
C'est une technique simple à comprendre et à réaliser que j'utilise sur mes photos.

Oups , mes pommes de terres sautées brulent !!!


----------



## alan.a (23 Décembre 2003)

Bon, en avant pour le roman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça peut paraître fastidieux, mais il n'en est rien, une fois le truc compris, c'est réglé en une minute.

Tout d'abord, il faut ouvrir une image
Pour commencer, je détermine la valeur la plus sombre et la valeur la plus claire de mon image.
Pour cela je fais : IMAGE &gt; RÉGLAGES &gt; SEUIL
On arrive sur une image en noir et blanc, c'est normal
Dans la fenêtre je glisse le curseur vers la gauche pour trouver la zone la plus sombre de mon image, enfin celle juste une ou deux valeurs au-dessus de l'apparition des premiers points noirs
Je zoom dessus pour être bien précis en faisant POMME + et en me déplaçant dans la photo en appuyant sur la touche espace
Une fois que j'ai bien zoomé sur cette zone, au point d'en voir les pixels, je la mémorise.
Pour cela je presse sur la touche majuscule, une petite cible apparaît juste au-dessus de la pipette.
En gardant la touche majuscule appuyée, je clique sur la zone noire. Une petite cible se fixe sur l'image avec un numéro, le 1
Maintenant je procède de la même manière pour sélectionner la valeur la plus claire en glissant le curseur vers la droite 1 ou 2 valeurs avant que la photo soit toute noire. Même technique pour zoomer, se déplacer et mémoriser cette zone, à côté de la nouvelle cible, il doit y avoir un 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une fois que c'est fait, j'ANNULE et je reviens à ma photo avec les deux petites cibles dessus.

Première étape réussie
Deuxième étape :

Je vais appliquer les corrections sur un calque de réglage, cela permet de ne pas abîmer la photo originale et d'être modifiable à tout moment par la suite.

Donc, CALQUE &gt; NOUVEAU CALQUE DE RÉGLAGE &gt; COURBES
Une fenêtre arrive avec "Nom : Courbes 1" , je suis d'accord, je clic sur OK
voilà une nouvelle fenêtre qui va me permettre de corriger les couleurs de mon image.
Sur la droite, en dessous d"Options", il y a 3 pipettes, une noire, une grise et une blanche.
La pipette noire sert à "transformer" la valeur sélectionnée en un noir total.
La pipette blanche sert à transformer la valeur sélectionnée en un blanc pur
La pipette grise transforme la valeur sélectionnée en un gris pur sans dominante de couleur.
Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, j'opère un petit réglage du blanc pour éviter qu'il soit pur, cela a tendance à crever la photo, je lui préfère un "blanc" un poil retenu, pour ce faire il suffit de boucle cliquer sur la pipette blanche pour qu'une nouvelle fenêtre de couleur arrive, là, je règle les 3 cases RVB à 243 au lieu de 255
Pour le noir, je ne change rien, le gris non plus.
Maintenant je zoom fortement sur la première cible toujours avec POMME + , et après avoir choisi la pipette noire je clic au milieu de la cible, et hop cette valeur se transforme en noir.
Maintenant je vais chercher la deuxième cible, je choisis la pipette blanche et clic au milieu de ma cible.
Je viens de rendre noire la valeur la plus sombre de l'image et blanc "retenu" la valeur la plus claire de l'image.
Avec la pipette grise, je vais maintenant corriger la dominante en cliquant sur un endroit de la photo qui devrait être GRIS pur (qu'il soit clair ou foncé). Si le gris a trop de bleu, photoshop le comprendra et fera les corrections adéquates.

On peut ensuite donner un peu de luminosité à l'image en courbant le grand trait vers le haut, le plus simple et de cliquer déplacer la courbe en la prenant bien au centre et en montant bien vertical, ainsi, on donne de la lumière aussi bien dans les ombres que dans les hautes lumières, si on dévis vers la gauche on éclairci plus les basses lumières, et en déviant en haut vers la droite on boost les hautes lumières.
En tirant la courbe vers le bas, on assombrit.
L'angle en bas à gauche figure le noir, l'angle en haut à droite figure le blanc, comme la courbe reste bien dans ses coins, on comprend aisément qu'on ne change pas les niveaux NOIR et BLANC, mais les intermédiaires contrairement au réglage LUMINOSITE CONTRASTE qui salope tout.

Quand je suis content de moi, je clic sur OK
Photoshop me demande si je souhaite enregistrer les nouvelles valeurs cible par défaut (c'est parce que j'ai bricolé mon blanc), je dis oui pour garder ce réglage en mémoire pour la prochaine fois.
Dans l'onglet CALQUES, je trouve désormais mon image en arrière-plan et juste au-dessus mon calque de réglage, si je le désactive en cliquant sur l'oeil je retombe sur mon image brute, elle n'est donc par pervertie par mes bricolages, et si j'enregistre mon image en .psd , ce calque sera toujours là.
Si je après coup je trouve mon réglage moyen, je double clic sur la vignette de calque (le truc avec la courbe, le quadrillage et le curseur) et je peux tout recommencer, cela et valable à tout moment, même après avoir fait 35 nouvelles opérations sur mon image, c'est le grand luxe du calque de réglage.

Woulà , j'oubliai, l'autre énorme avantage du calque de réglage est le suivant :
Imaginons, j'ai fais plusieurs photos dans les mêmes conditions et que je souhaite appliquer le même réglage a tous ces clichés. Et bien c'est tout simple, il me suffit d'ouvrir lesdites photos et de cliquer déposer mon calque de réglage directement sur la nouvelle photo, et hop c'est fait 

Si je veux enlever les cibles, je reste clique sur la pipette dans la barre d'outils pour faire apparaître un menu et je sélectionne ÉCHANTILLONNAGE DE COULEUR , ensuite ctrl clic sur les cibles et supprimer dans le menu contextuel

Voilà, ça peut paraître long et difficile, mais c'est très rapide une fois le truc compris, je ne passe pas plus 1 minute par photo.
Attention quand même , cette manipulation est valable pour des photos normales ou les noirs sont fait pour être noirs (ombres par exemple) et les blancs pour être blancs (nuages, ampoules, soleil etc.) , c'est le cas dans 95 % des cas.
Dans le cas de mes ciels, par exemple je n'ai pas changer la partie la plus sombre pour du noir, juste les plus claires pour du blanc, tout simplement parce que la partie la plus sombre n'était pas noir dans la réalité.

Si des spécialistes veulent ajouter deux ou trois bricoles, je suis toujours preneur


----------



## molgow (23 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en avant pour le roman



Waouhhh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci beaucoup.. ça au moins c'est une explication détaillée! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'essaierai ça demain, car là je suis crevé, et il y a Edward aux mains d'argents sur M6 qui recommence.. très bon film d'ailleurs!


----------



## alan.a (23 Décembre 2003)

Au fond de ma campagne, au bout de mon champ, je n'ai que les 4 premières chaînes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors M6 ??? C'est quoi ???


----------



## Macthieu (23 Décembre 2003)

étant donné qu'on est parti dur les photos de neiges
en voici 4 prise par mon père 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























je crois que j'aurais assez de neige cette année


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> étant donné qu'on est parti dur les photos de neiges
> en voici 4 prise par mon père
> 
> 
> ...



Ca donne autant envie de voyage que le post de Philito dans le bar (un sapin sous le soleil).
Nous espérons bien venir dans votre beau pays au mois d'octobre prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> étant donné qu'on est parti dur les photos de neiges
> en voici 4 prise par mon père
> 
> 
> ...


 <font color="purple">  
Tu diras à ton pêre que j'aime beaucoup celle là, elle me rapelle
le chalet de stage de ski de mon enfance à la Schlucht (Vosges)





 </font>


----------



## Macthieu (24 Décembre 2003)

c'est effectivement notre chalet. Elle est situé dans les montagnes proche de Magog et du mont Orford


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2003)

j'ai désactiver les flash et ça fait des photos bizarre !!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai désactiver les flash et ça fait des photos bizarre !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des problèmes de peau Mackie? Faudrait voir pour consulter un dermathologue...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Des problèmes de peau Mackie? Faudrait voir pour consulter un dermathologue...



c'est un cerisier


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un cerisier



Alors t'as vraiment un problème de peau...


----------



## alfred (29 Décembre 2003)

et ben, ça faisait longtemps. 
me revoilà proposant à votre sagacité visuelle mes modestes photos, notamment une nouvelle série londonienne. 
c'est  ici et le mot de passe est toujours "ibiza".






et merci à tous les posteurs, c'est toujours un plaisir de venir voyager par ici.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2003)

La première photo de Londres avec ta petite princesse est très sympa.
La dernière (n°13) également, je l'aurais juste un peu recadrée pour supprimer la partie "surexposée" en bas à gauche.


----------



## alfred (30 Décembre 2003)

merci, merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le problème c'est que une fois que les photos sont en ligne, j'ai un peu la flemme de recommencer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feignasse, oui, je sais. 
le nombre de truc que je voudrais faire et que j'ai la flemme de commencer. si ma pauvre mère savais.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> ...le problème c'est que une fois que les photos sont en ligne, j'ai un peu la flemme de recommencer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiète, c'est pareil pour moi.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde.
Pour mettre un peu d'ambiance voici quelques photos prises au Pere Lachaise cet été:
















J'ai volontairement forcé un peu sur le contraste.

Les autres sont visibles  ici


----------



## alfred (31 Décembre 2003)

superbe.
ça me donne envie d'aller faire un tour dans quelques beaux cimetière ce week-end. 






par contre, si je puis me permettre, le dégradé blanc autour des photos n'est pas vraiment nécessaire, elles sont suffisament belles pour ne pas devoir rajouter d'artifices.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Alfred, j'ai enfin réussi à accèder à ta page, ton manequin vedette est au top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JP, il est où Jim Morisson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'aime aussi les grandes balades dans les cimetières, et puis les statues
ne sont pas si faciles que ça à photographier...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2003)

Merci Alfred. J'ai hésité a propos du halo blanc... mais comme tu le dit une fois que c'est fait... la fleme... encore qu'avec Galerie c'est super rapide.
PS: il me semble que je suis allé dans le resto Japonais que tu as photographié a Londre (c'est bien un resto Japonais? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

'Scarab: la tombe de Morisson n'est pas tres photogénique mais tu dois le savoir aussi bien que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui me plais beaucoup au Pere Lachaise c'est qu'a chaque fois c'est différent. Tres glauque et lugubre par temps gris (encore mieux si il y'a un peu de brouillard) et parfois aussi tres bucolique par beau temps.

Merci de vos commentaires


----------



## alan.a (31 Décembre 2003)

Bravo pour ces photos, je suis d'accord avec ce pb de petit halo blanc qui fait perdre de la valeur à la photo, ça détourne le regard.
Un simple fond blanc avec un trés leger filet noir, ça ne serait pas mieux pour présenter du noir et blanc ?

Par contre , un Anesthesiste-Reanimateur qui se promène dans les cimétières , ça me fait quand même un peu peur !!!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Par contre , un Anesthesiste-Reanimateur qui se promène dans les cimétières , ça me fait quand même un peu peur !!!



Une petite visite a d'anciens patients de temps en temps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre pour le fond blanc j'ai essayé c'etait pas assez contrasté avec l'image. Mais un fond noir seul ou avec un leger liseré blanc je dis pas non. Cela dit avez vous visité les pages ou se trouvent les photos? Comme leur fond est tout noir je trouve que ca passe bien alors que ca choque un peu un fois posté ici puisque le fond de page est blanc (je suis pas sur d'etre tres clair..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'Scarab: la tombe de Morisson n'est pas tres photogénique mais tu dois le savoir aussi bien que moi



Faut voir, les vieux babos en transe qui trainent par là m'ont toujours fait péter de rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais c'est peut être des clients à toi aussi


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir, les vieux babos en transe qui trainent par là m'ont toujours fait péter de rire



Y'en a plus trop depuis quelques années (c'est dommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est peut être des clients à toi aussi



Chut c'est top secret! Je fais comment pour ecouler mes vieux fond de seringues si tout le monde est au courrant


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2004)

il neige ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fanou (2 Janvier 2004)

Voila, pour les fetes je voulais poster ma 1ère image.
Heu...les camescopes sont acceptés ?  
(Camescope sony pc 101, a travers une vitre et zoom au max....)
hum enfin voila un zoli lion blanc sous un arbre....

Mon lion 
pas tapper....


----------



## fanou (2 Janvier 2004)

Heu...Je voudrais pas passer pour un débile mas j'arrive pas a intégrer ma bébète directement dans le post....
(honte a moi j'ai jamais essayé...)
pourtant il y a l'option "image" mais ça fait ça...
 [image]http://perso.club-internet.fr/fanou_b/webafanou/lion.jpeg[/image]


----------



## fanou (2 Janvier 2004)

oups il faut une extension jpg et non jpeg....
sorry...
Bon, je reviendrais quand j'aurais acheté MON IXUS 400...


----------



## fanou (2 Janvier 2004)

une dernière sur cette brave bête qui devait se les geler en attendant l'été...


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il neige !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme je deviens le spécialiste de la neige, j'ai pas pu resister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Même technique que celle expliquée précédement


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Comme je deviens le spécialiste de la neige, j'ai pas pu resister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère celle de Mackie, l'originale. Elle est plus réaliste, et donne plus l'impression de neige et de grisaille.


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2004)

Il va falloir faire un club des "neiges grises" avec Molgow


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère celle de Mackie, l'originale. Elle est plus réaliste, et donne plus l'impression de neige et de grisaille.



Je suis assez d'accord, je préfère aussi l'impression lourde, le ciel brumeux de l'originale,
que le ciel "cramé" de la retouche, question de goût sans doute, Alan, a souvent des ciels très blancs,
le mieux aurait été que Mackie fasse sa mise au point sur un carton gris, 
ou peut être sur le muret à droite pour avoir le ciel gris et la neige blanche.


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alan, a souvent des ciels très blancs



C'est vrai , j'aime bcp les ciels livides, quelle connaissance de mon style Scarab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> le mieux aurait été que Mackie fasse sa mise au point sur un carton gris,
> ou peut être sur le muret à droite pour avoir le ciel gris et la neige blanche.



Pour la mesure de la lumière, quand je suis en situation difficile , je prend sur le plat de la main , ça passe toujours bien.


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2004)

Comme alors, c'est du vite fait, il y a du dérapage de palette dans les branches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça commence un peu à virer vers le tuyauté !!!


----------



## toto (3 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Comme alors, c'est du vite fait, il y a du dérapage de palette dans les branches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Alan, tu connais La Fouly? Val Ferret suisse, Massif du Mt Blanc - le paradis du ski de rando où je passe quelques jours de vacances - depuis ma fenêtre le Mont Dolent dans toute sa splendeur! Allez, à plus et...bonne et heureuse nouvelle année à tous!


----------



## molgow (3 Janvier 2004)

Puisqu'on continue dans la neige, en voici une jolie prise juste avant Noël :






Notez que c'était la première fois que je prenais une photo avec un reflex (un argentique..). Bon je dois tout de même avouer que c'est le type sur la photo qui m'a fait les réglages et qui ensuite s'est élancé dans la pente.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque: la photo est volontairement assez petite et de mauvaise qualité..


----------



## alan.a (3 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Hello Alan, tu connais La Fouly? Val Ferret suisse, Massif du Mt Blanc - le paradis du ski de rando où je passe quelques jours de vacances - depuis ma fenêtre le Mont Dolent dans toute sa splendeur! Allez, à plus et...bonne et heureuse nouvelle année à tous!



Je ne connais pas le Val Ferret coté Suisse mais l'autre Val Ferret coté italien.
Ce qui est amusant c'est que pour aller voir le Val Ferret Italien je suis passé au pied du Val Ferret Suisse pour prendre le Grd St Bernard pdt mon année Sédunoise
Je connais le Mont Dolent mais coté Aiguille Verte :





Par contre je connais trés bien le champ Dolent a coté du Mont Dol mais c'est en Bretagne cette fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir de la neige blanche


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2004)

A propos du Mont Dolent, c'est la seule montagne dont le sommet fait frontière avec la Suisse, la France et l'Italie.


----------



## alan.a (3 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A propos du Mont Dolent, c'est la seule montagne dont le sommet fait frontière avec la Suisse, la France et l'Italie.



Du coup il faut bien choisir le coté d'où téléphoner aux secours !!!!


----------



## toto (3 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A propos du Mont Dolent, c'est la seule montagne dont le sommet fait frontière avec la Suisse, la France et l'Italie.


ça fait toujours plaisir de retrouver des amateurs de montagne chez les mac people!


----------



## Macthieu (3 Janvier 2004)

je vous envie pour toute ces montagnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'e doit me contenter des quelque petite montagne de mon coin
(500 à 800m) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou faire 3000 km jusqu'en colombie britannique ou au Yukon pour avoir d'aussi haute montagne


----------



## alan.a (3 Janvier 2004)

Ah comme je te comprends !!! Ici en Normadie on plafonne très vite aussi (même si mes enfants appellent le fond du jardin "la Montagne") mais heureusement il faut faire moins de 3000 kms pour y arriver.

Cela dit j'ai un très bon souvenir des Laurentides et d'un fabuleux chocolat chaud à Mont Tremblant après une mémorable rando en raquettes !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> le mieux aurait été que Mackie fasse sa mise au point sur un carton gris,



et l'arbre eut été flou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va falloir être précis les gars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on le voit bien que la photo de mackie est sous ex ! pas besoin d'en faire quinze exemplaires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah et au lieu de tenter de faire des _MàP_ sur des cartons gris, faites vos _mesures de lumière_ sur votre main (enlevez vos gants), ça sera déja beaucoup mieux. 

hi hi hi...  ©(Touba)


----------



## alan.a (3 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> faites vos _mesures de lumière_ sur votre main (enlevez vos gants), ça sera déja beaucoup mieux.



déjà dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour la mesure de la lumière, quand je suis en situation difficile , je prend sur le plat de la main , ça passe toujours bien.



Bon celà dit , pour mon collègue de travail Malien , ce truc va pas trop l'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> le mieux aurait été que Mackie fasse sa mise au point sur un carton gris,



Je pense que c'est ce que voulait exprimer petit scarabée, de faire sa mesure sur un gris à 18 % , c'etait juste pas le terme parfaitement exact et précisement juste.

Une petite mesure de lumière incidente et hop c'etait réglé mais c'est trop archaïque pour le numérique


----------



## alfred (3 Janvier 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je vous envie pour toute ces montagnes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te plains pas, à côté de la Belgique c'est l'Himalaya ton coin.


----------



## alfred (3 Janvier 2004)

en parlant de belgique, voici quelques photos de bruxelles là où que je vis.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et l'arbre eut été flou...



hihi et tu sais de quoi tu parles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Personnellement je ne retouche pas les photos des autres,
ni même les miennes d'ailleurs(en matière d'expo), les MAP ça se fait avant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est ce que voulait exprimer petit scarabée, de faire sa mesure sur un gris à 18 % , c'etait juste pas le terme parfaitement exact et précisement juste.
> 
> Une petite mesure de lumière incidente et hop c'etait réglé mais c'est trop archaïque pour le numérique



Les posemètres des appareils sont réglés sur un gris à 18%,
qu'ils soient numérique, ne change rien au problème de la mesure de lumière sur un blanc brillant,
donc utiliser un carton gris neutre n'a rien d'archaïque, pour les accros du tout auto...
augmenter la correction d'exposition suffit aussi.
La MAP manuelle reste la garantie du meilleur resultat de toute façon.  


Pour la suite je vous laisse pinailler tous les deux, on a compris que c'était votre spécialité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On m'attend au travail.


----------



## alan.a (4 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne retouche pas les photos des autres



Tant que c'est "informatif" ça ne me semble pas inconvenu, les signer serait bien pire !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour la suite je vous laisse pinailler tous les deux, on a compris que c'était votre spécialité



Loin de là, je ne suis jamais parvenu à être a l'aise avec le zone système c'est dire les lacunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis les pinaillages ça gave vite tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> On m'attend au travail



Un samedi soir , quelle abnégation !!


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est ce que voulait exprimer petit scarabée, de faire sa mesure sur un gris à 18 % , c'etait juste pas le terme parfaitement exact et précisement juste.



bah oui et j'ai toujours le droit de faire mon coupeur de cheveux en quatre mes amis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, faire de la photo ne vous interdit pas de prendre des cours... et le zone système, c'est bon pour adams et les venteurs d'hasselblad, pour les autres...


----------



## alan.a (4 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> hasselblad



Ahhh .... Hasselblad , il irait si bien avec mon Leica MP et mon Powerbook 17 " dans les valises de ma BMW 1150 rockter .....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un samedi soir , quelle abnégation !!



Juste un fichier à amener à la redac du journal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je me méfie toujours des artistes qui font des reflexions de fonctionnaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> bon, faire de la photo ne vous interdit pas de prendre des cours...



C'est toi qui donnes les cours à Mackie


----------



## alan.a (4 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me méfie toujours des artistes qui font des reflexions de fonctionnaires


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me méfie toujours des artistes qui font des reflexions de fonctionnaires
> 
> 
> C'est toi qui donnes les cours à Mackie



fils de fonctionnaires emmerdant les réacs... pour le curriculum vitae : c'est à dire moi. quelque chose à redire ? 

ya quelque chose qui te dérange ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah si t'as pas envie de prendre de cours, fais ton snob et continue de confondre mise au point et mesure de la lumière mais ça va pas aider mackie ou sir tes élèves...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



moi c'est les "artistes" faisant des photos de fonctionnaires qui me font rire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, chacun son truc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et surtout


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh .... Hasselblad , il irait si bien avec mon Leica MP et mon Powerbook 17 " dans les valises de ma BMW 1150 rockter .....



déja snob et même pas parisien... ah ces provinciaux !


----------



## alan.a (4 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> moi c'est les "artistes" faisant des photos de fonctionnaires qui me font rire...



euh...



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> déja snob et même pas parisien... ah ces provinciaux !



euh...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2004)

tiens, je dois dire un truc : je suis pas aigri. je peux pas, j'ai les joues roses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(voir ailleurs)

sur ce, dormez tranquille. je retourne au bar...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euh...



bah ouais, ya que les parisiens pour être aussi snobs question matos photo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ahlala... tu es excusé, parce qu'en fait un parisien eut dit :  Vespa 125Px* plutot que la béhème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_surtout pas les autres modèles en plastique : c'est de la merde ! (dixit)_


----------



## alan.a (4 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas aigri



Moi j'hésite encore


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

* Je viens de recevoir un SMS très bizarre d'un MGZvénérable sage Modérateur,
et, en plus pas depuis son n° habituel, quel courage !! alors voilà :*
<font color="brown">
*Pour un monde parfait:

www.medef.fr

Rassures toi.* </font> 

 <font color="green">
Je ne savais pas que la FNAC faisait partie de la fonction publique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 </font> 

<font color="red">
Posteurs rassurez vous, si vous n'avez pas le temps de répondre au vénérable sage sur les forums,
il vous *harcélera* jusque sur votre portable, juste pour enerver.   </font> 

*Cela devient pathologique !!!  *

Alem tu devrais utiliser ta testostérone à des choses plus constructives que le foutage de merdre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comme dit Alan : euh ...


----------



## alfred (4 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de belgique, voici quelques photos de bruxelles là où que je vis.



j'avais oublié de vous donner le mot de passe: ibiza.

merci didier.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Janvier 2004)

hé hé, les habitués le connaissaient...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de rentrer d'un w-e chez ma mère et j'en ai profité pour faire une petite ballade dans cette très jolie région. (3 frontières: Belgique, Pays-bas et Allemagne)

Nous avons terminé notre ballade de nuit (je suis souvent trop optimiste quand je choisi un itinéraire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Voici quelques photos en fin de journée.


Photo prise du bois, style grand méchant loup attendant biquette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Demi lune.






De l'autre côté... (j'aime beaucoup la sensation avant de voir de l'autre côté.)


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

Ajourd'hui, c'était ambiance "Sleepy Hollow" ( film de Tim Burton) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je ne sais pas où ça mène et je ne veux pas le savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ajourd'hui, c'était ambiance "Sleepy Hollow" ( film de Tim Burton)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, y a de la neige partout sauf à Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as acheté un trépied ? Jolie balade... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'tention derrière toi, Finn Atlas en draisine


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens de recevoir un SMS très bizarre d'un MGZvénérable sage Modérateur,
> et, en plus pas depuis son n° habituel, quel courage !! alors voilà :*
> <font color="brown">
> *Pour un monde parfait:
> ...



alors

je ne suis pas modo

ma testosterone va bien

le foutage de merdre : tu sais ce que c'est, hein ? 

et tout le monde a le droit d'avoir 4 numéros de portable, non ? puisque c'est mon cas. Désolé, yen a un qui marche mieux que les autres... maintenant tu le connais.

dernièrement : décoince toi...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Paul, y a de la neige partout sauf à Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai acheté un trépied mais je l'ai oublié pour le w-e. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est rare qu'il y ai autant de neiges dans ce coin de Belgique.

Je suis fatigué mais d'une bonne fatigue.
Après un longue marche, les repas sont souvent excellents et le sommeil réparateur.


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> alors
> 
> ...







on se calme please et on reste dans le sujet (d'ailleurs, ça fait longtemps que tu n'as pas posté d'images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

J'ai 15 jours d'absence dans ce thread : avec du retard donc, bonne année à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai juste vu qu'on parlait toujours autant montagne : très bien ! 
Benjamin : à quand l'ouverture du forum "mac et montagne" "ou "mac varappe" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit j'ai un très bon souvenir des Laurentides et d'un fabuleux chocolat chaud à Mont Tremblant après une mémorable rando en raquettes !!!



décidément, on a vraiment fréquenté les mêmes endroits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tiens, j'ai fait un tour au Kronthal à Noël 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai désactiver les flash et ça fait des photos bizarre !!



j'aime bien ton cerisier !  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques photos en fin de journée.



belle série ! j'aime surtout la deuxième. La cadrage vertical n'était pas celui qui s'imposait _a priori_ et il s'avère ici très réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La réf à Sleepy H. est évidente ! 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour mettre un peu d'ambiance voici quelques photos prises au Pere Lachaise cet été:



ce sont de belles images (surtout la deuxième), selon moi, tu as eu raison de forcer le contraste. J'aurais simplement mis un cadre un peu plus sobre, moins "ostentatoire" quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> le Mont Dolent mais coté Aiguille Verte :



c'est bien ma préférée (d'assez loin je dois dire) des trois dernières pages


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

je prépare des photos pour une grosse expo institutionnelle, ça me prend le temps qu'il me reste en dehors du taf (moi aussi, je bosse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) donc pas de temps pour vous.


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ma préférée (d'assez loin je dois dire) des trois dernières pages



et encore, j'ai l'impression que le jpeg l'aplanit. pas assez de dynamique. comme quoi, la Velvia, tirée sur de l'ilfochrome, sert encore à quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dernièrement : décoince toi...



Dès que tu veux bien lacher le bas de mon pantalon avec tes petites quenottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] donc pas de temps pour vous.



Si seulement c'était vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu ferais des économies de SMS


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement c'était vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai un super forfait...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

Ah oui des photos tiens.


----------



## toto (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer d'un w-e chez ma mère et j'en ai profité pour faire une petite ballade dans cette très jolie région. (3 frontières: Belgique, Pays-bas et Allemagne)
> 
> Nous avons terminé notre ballade de nuit (je suis souvent trop optimiste quand je choisi un itinéraire.
> 
> ...


sublime ambiance crépusculaire - les ciels hivernaux sont les plus beaux -bravo!


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui des photos tiens.



où est-ce ??


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement c'était vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci de continuer ces échanges par mp (ou sms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> où est-ce ??



Chez mon ami Katsumi Ishida, le chef cuisinier que vous avez déja vu à la demande de Foguenne.

C'est sa fille Leï 18 mois


----------



## IceandFire (5 Janvier 2004)

Elle Est trop mignonne....
On dirait Björk petite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
Coucou Jean Mi San !!!


----------



## alan.a (5 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ma préférée (d'assez loin je dois dire) des trois dernières pages



MERCI !!! J'en ai juste légèrement chié pour trimballer le 6x6 et le pied Gitzo à cet endroit !!! Mais je me suis quand même offert le retour à Chamonix en train. Sur l'image plein pot on peut voir les parapentes survoller la cime de l'aiguille verte.



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> à quand l'ouverture du forum "mac et montagne" "ou "mac varappe"



Trés bonne idée !



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> décidément, on a vraiment fréquenté les mêmes endroits  (tiens, j'ai fait un tour au Kronthal à Noël  )



Oui c'est étonnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, remarque étant à Paris tu vas bien finir par grimper dans mon coin et découvrir cet admirable rocher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de Connelles / La Roque...
Pas encore fait le Kronthal , mais ça m'a l'air d'être plutot un coin à fortes cotations, non ?



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> et encore, j'ai l'impression que le jpeg l'aplanit. pas assez de dynamique. comme quoi, la Velvia, tirée sur de l'ilfochrome, sert encore à quelque chose...



Oui je jpeg , la réduction (et surtout l'écran) écrase un peu le tout mais c'est pas trop loin de la vraie version. Je ne suis pas trop fan de la saturation de la Velvia (en fin je ne le suis plus pour être honnête), je préfère la "retenue" de l'ASTIA 100 F tirée aux petits oignons sur le FUJI FRONTIER de Mr Vanesse.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Je vais  te piquer l'idée pour les prochaines photos de ma nièce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très belles photos  de cette jolie demoiselle.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> sublime ambiance crépusculaire - les ciels hivernaux sont les plus beaux -bravo!



Merci Toto.


----------



## toto (6 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci Toto.



je t'en prie Foguenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puisqu'il est question de "mac varappe" je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous présenter 2 clichés pris l'été passé à l'Aiguille du Midi (la célébrissime "Rébuffat", 6c max)


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Janvier 2004)

on continue en escalade mais on passe au bloc !






Il s'agit d'un nouveau super site de bloc dans les Vosges. 
Pour ceux que ça intéressent, dans le numéro de Mars du magazine VerticalRoc, vous trouverez tout un article de ma patte sur ce site


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Lyon cet aprem...


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Janvier 2004)

Bonsoir,

Génial, j"adore la girafe !

Cordialement  

PS: Et les photos de varape aussi, mais elles me donnent la frousse, zetes dingue ...


----------



## alfred (6 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> > superbe photo, qu'est-ce qu'elle est mignonne.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Génial, j"adore la girafe !



Moi aussi , j'aime bcp 



			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> PS: Et les photos de varape aussi, mais elles me donnent la frousse, zetes dingue ...



C'est un des grands interets de ce sport, faire des belles photos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tu devrais essayer quand même , le principal c'est d'être trés au point sur la sécurité , ensuite quelque soit ton niveau tu vis à chaque fois des moments uniques. Et que tu sois nul ou au top niveau, tu trouves toujours des voies agréables ou trop difficiles.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Lors de notre dernière ballade, celle ou j'ai pris des photos, mon Ixus à fait une chute qui semblait sans gravité. Malheureusement, je viens de me rendre compte, que l'impact, sur le coin du clapet ou l'on met les cartes mémoires à enfoncé, déformé le logement, empêchant l'expulsion de la carte mémoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le plastique derrière la coque externe est cassé et déformé.
En résumé, un Ixus en partie out. Ce n'est jamais que le deuxième. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est ralant, il est juste tombé sur le coin, à 5 mm près il n'y aurait pas de soucis.
C'est une carte de 128 mo qui est bloquée donc ça va encore.

Le premier Ixus, c'est moi qui l'avait fait tombé, ici c'est ma compagne. 1 partout.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Bon, je viens de démonter mon Ixus, enfin la coque arrière et j'ai reussi à redresser le plastique tordu sans le casser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est donc rentré dans l'ordre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une petite photo du démontage faite avec l'ancien V2 dont je n'ai plus accès au menu vu que l'écran est cassé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(la photo est donc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on voit bien le plastique plié en dessous du mécanisme d'expulsion de la carte. )






Je suis un peu hors sujet mais bon...


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le premier Ixus, c'est moi qui l'avait fait tombé, ici c'est ma compagne. 1 partout.



C'est pas pour les mêmes raisons, quand même ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Je me moque, mais il y a un an, mon sac a glissé malencontreusement de mon épaule pendant  et est tombé à l'envers sur une marche d'escalier parce que j'avais voulu décharger trop de bagages à la fois. Résultat des courses : un 200/2.8 faussé (heureusement réparé par le SAV Minolta).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un conseil : les sacs LoewePro sont excellents et assurent une très bonne protection, mais pas forcément sur le dessus.


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2004)

Et super la girafe, Scarab.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous au zoo à cette heure : ils t'ont pas laissé sortir ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Déja, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens de démonter mon Ixus, enfin la coque arrière et j'ai reussi à redresser le plastique tordu sans le casser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tu dois être déçu ! Je te vois d'içi dire à Sylvia,
"Cette fois le 300D on va pas pouvoir y couper."











			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous au zoo à cette heure : ils t'ont pas laissé sortir ?



Ayé, suis sorti ce matin pour bonne conduite, mais j'ai failli rester chez les primates


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour les mêmes raisons, quand même ???



Non, non, chemin neigeux mais elle n'était pas sous influence de l'alcool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dois être déçu ! Je te vois d'içi dire à Sylvia,
> "Cette fois le 300D on va pas pouvoir y couper."



Je commençais à préparer le terrain  ("c'est peut-être un signe, c'est l'occasion de passer à du matériel plus pro, ect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) quand, Ô miracle, j'ai pu redresser le morceau de plastique.
Le problème c'est qu'elle m'a déjà déclaré: " imagine la même chute avec un G5 où un EOS 300D"


----------



## Philito (12 Janvier 2004)

Coucou les gens....

Ben finalement ça fait du bien une petite escapade du bar.... peut-être le nouveau design qui m'aurait trainé jusqu'ici....

Je viens de faire les 20 dernières pages et en 56 k (chilien s'il vous plait), ça prend son temps..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations à tous et ouaw que ce thread fait du bien..... et en plus ça me fait du bien de voir autant de neige (33° degrés santiago aujourd'hui)..... ma copine vient deme parler qu'elle ferait bien l'escalade du volcan San Jose ici au Chili (5000 et quelques mètres d'altitude en trois jours et deux campements.....) 

Voilà et dernièrement, mon compte d'essai .mac va tomber à court d'ici quelques jours...... donc si vous suivez ma signature.... vous pourrez voir mes photos encore quelques jours (3-4 pas plus je crois....), je serais content d'avoir vos avis..... disons que les trois premières séries, je venais d'avoir l'appareil et que j'ai un peu appris a la maitriser....

Ensuite les séries qui suivent, je commence à faire un peu gaffe à la prise de vue.... je ne suis pas du tout photographe professionel, plutot graphiste et webdesigner..... et autodidacte.... donc des avis pour me faire progresser me feraient plaisir..... (heu oui sinon mon appareil c'est le Sony CyberShot DSC P32,, qui n'est pas fameux, mais ça me permet de faire au moins ça.....) voili..... 

PS: Bonjour a Alfred et Paul tant que je passe par ici.....


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2004)

Salut Philito,  cette photo si me plait beaucoup. 

Tu ne vas pas faire un site chez un héberger gratuits? Le logiciel de Didier Guillon  galerie est idéale pour exposer des photos rapidement sur le web.


----------



## turnover (12 Janvier 2004)

Que de l'eau est passé sous les ponts depuis que j'ai mis une photos ici. Je ne dirai que 3 mots, félicitations à tous.






Version orginale 1600 x 1200 ici






Version originale 1600 x 1200   ici


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philito,  cette photo si me plait beaucoup.



je crois deviner que Paulo a un faible pour les Cocc'


----------



## Philito (12 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je crois deviner que Paulo a un faible pour les Cocc'



Moi aussi, il y aussi une tonne de kombi ici..... Merci Paulo et florent

Bon sinon, surtout j aurais apprecie des commentaires sur les photos en general..... la photo avec la cocc n est aps une de mes preferees, mais bon.....


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, il y aussi une tonne de kombi ici..... Merci Paulo et florent
> 
> Bon sinon, surtout j aurais apprecie des commentaires sur les photos en general..... la photo avec la cocc n est aps une de mes preferees, mais bon.....



il est difficile de parler de photos _en général_.
J'aime bien certaines de tes images, d'autres moins.

En gros, je préfère celles de "nature" (dont une très belle avec des cactus)


----------



## Philito (12 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> il est difficile de parler de photos _en général_.
> J'aime bien certaines de tes images, d'autres moins.
> 
> En gros, je préfère celles de "nature" (dont une très belle avec des cactus)



D accord, merci beaucoup.....

Comme tu l esperes tu as ete gentil !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui je vois la photo avec les cactus, assez bizarement je pprefere ls photos urbaines ou interieures.... mais tout le monde prefere la nature.....


----------



## alan.a (12 Janvier 2004)

Un petit bout de la production du week end 









Peut être un peu plus demain car ma connexion campagnarde commence à souffrir !!!


----------



## donatello (12 Janvier 2004)

woohooo !!!!!

je viens de me taper les 40 pages de ce sujet... champion du monde !!!

c'était pour me faire patienter en attendant mon canon A70 que j'ai commandé cette nuit et qui n'est toujours pas arrivé, le salaud !!!!!!!


----------



## turnover (13 Janvier 2004)

J'ai fait pareil juste avant et c'est un plaisir de l'avoir fait. je suis bien content de trouver des personnes aimant la photo.
Une photo d'un étang du sud de la france


----------



## toto (13 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bout de la production du week end


superbe Alan! quant à moi, ce qui m'est apparu depuis ma fenêtre ce weekend, perspective sur le Léman et les préalpes chablaisiennes...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait pareil juste avant et c'est un plaisir de l'avoir fait. je suis bien content de trouver des personnes aimant la photo.
> Une photo d'un étang du sud de la france



Il y a des photos très sympa. (les santons jouant aux boules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Tu devrais juste les mettres en plus petit car on ne peut pas les voir d'un coup ce qui est toujours un peu embêtant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(sur un iBook 14 et un Alu15')


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (sur un iBook 14 et un Alu15')


tu veux dire que tout le monde n'a pas un 23" ?!!


----------



## turnover (13 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des photos très sympa. (les santons jouant aux boules
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, et je voulais justement vous demander, vous qui vous y connaissez un peu mieux que moi sûrement. C'est même certain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les photos que j'ai mises sont en format original en 1600 x 1200, le fait de les avoir passées en 1024 x 768 leur fait perdre beaucoup de qualité. Elles seront pas trop dégueulasses en 800 x 600 ??


----------



## alan.a (13 Janvier 2004)

Mes images font 6969 x 6969 et je les réduis quand même à 500 x 500 sinon ça serait impossible.
Si tu veux voir les images dans des bonnes conditions le mieux et encore de passer à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un 800 x 600 bien comprimé peut être très bien. 
En tout cas si l'image est moche ce ne sera pas de la faute de la réduction mais du photographe


----------



## toph (13 Janvier 2004)

Pas de merite mon gars, tu travailles pas en chirurgie reparatrice??



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens de démonter mon Ixus, enfin la coque arrière et j'ai reussi à redresser le plastique tordu sans le casser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2004)

Oui et on va ouvrir des lits pour les Ixus.


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Elles seront pas trop dégueulasses en 800 x 600 ??



c'est pour du web, imagine que tout le monde n'a pas forcément une fenêtre web active de 800x600 (d'ailleurs 800x600, ça détruit les forums ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

si les gens veulent voir en vrai : expose !


----------



## alan.a (13 Janvier 2004)

Miracle !!! 
Alem , je suis d'accord avec toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Nouvelle année, nouvel emplacement pour les portofolios, nouvelles pages:   


 *60 Photographies.*(clic sur l'image)   




Ceux qui conaissent ce sujet on déja vu certaines photos, mais il y a pas mal de nouveau   





 (désolé pour les petites résolutions, je vais peut être prévoir une redirection pour du 800 X 600, s'il y a des plaintes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle année, nouvel emplacement pour les portofolios, nouvelles pages:
> 
> 
> *60 Photographies.*(clic sur l'image)
> ...



Je crois que celle ci est nouvelle...






Et vraiment excellente !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Ta nouvelle présentation est superbe. Le fait de voir toutes les miniatures est chouette, le risque de louper une série est supprimé.
Ce qui aurait été également sympa, c'est de pouvoir aller d'une photo à l'autre quand on est en mode de visualisation (en grand), ne pas à devoir chaque fois fermer la fenêtre et la ré-ouvrir. (c'est un détail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

La photo "trois papis " est superbe.

Celle-ci est peut-être ma préférée, je me permet de la poster.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que celle ci est nouvelle...
> 
> Et vraiment excellente !!!
> 
> ...



héhé, on est d'accord, j'écrivais mon message quand tu as posté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a quelques nouvelles photos très sympa.

Bravo Jean-Michel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que celle ci est nouvelle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui aurait été également sympa, c'est de pouvoir aller d'une photo à l'autre quand on est en mode de visualisation (en grand), ne pas à devoir chaque fois fermer la fenêtre et la ré-ouvrir. (c'est un détail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<font color="purple">Bah vous avez pas trainé, à trouver la "petite nouvelle" (très jeune la danseuse).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'viens juste de finir le tour complet.

Merci , Gognol &amp; Paul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui Paul, j'ai voulu présenter le format 533 x 400 sans autre chose que la légende.

Mais ça fait monter mes stats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan j'déconne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moins y en a sur les pages, et, plus ça me convient.

Au fait Paul je t'ai mis un petit jeu de piste spécial solitudes:
Ultra Moderne
Ultra Chic
Et...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 </font>


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">Au fait Paul je t'ai mis un petit jeu de piste spécial solitudes:
> Ultra Moderne
> Ultra Chic
> Et...?
> ...



Ultra simple solitude.





  (très bien vu, ce titre)

Mon coup de coeur du matin, Top floor


----------



## turnover (14 Janvier 2004)

Superbe la présentation et les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Surtout celle là




ça me rappelle quelque chose ... je sais pas quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en profit e pour dire que mon album a déménagé et il est aussi passé en 800x600 Vous pouvez le voir ici


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Il y a un petit bug dans  ta dernière page. 
Quand on clique sur certaine photos de cette page c'est une autre qui apparaît en grand et certaine ne sont sur le bon côté.
Pour le reste c'est beaucoup plus sympa comme ça.


----------



## turnover (14 Janvier 2004)

Heu je vois pas. Mais j'étais en train de mettre sur le serveur donc peut-être un simple bug lors de la consultation ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2004)

Didier Guillion dans le thread "Galerie" a dit:
			
		

> ...De tout facon, il reste des problemes independant de ma volonté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà pour une explication possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Plus d'info dans le sujet Galerie dans le forum photo.


----------



## turnover (14 Janvier 2004)

Même pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juste la flemme et aussi que si je l'a met dans le bon sens ça sera pas trop bien pour les petits écrans ... voir ci dessus


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2004)




----------



## alan.a (14 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de mettre en ligne les dernieres images scannophotoshopogalérisées du week end

J'ai plus grand chose en stock maintenant

De la série des interieurs qui me sont proches :


















Dans la série des photos de fonctionnaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et pour finir







ps: bravo Petit scarabée pour ce nx site , un petit reproche , car il en faut bien un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , le petit effet de flashouille quand on clique sur une vignette a gauche (reload de la page ?), sans être catastrophique est un peu désagréable (ça doit surtout se sentir sur les petites connexions)

ps 2 : pour alem : Polaroid 600 dans un sx 70 ?


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ps 2 : pour alem : Polaroid 600 dans un sx 70 ?




non, un film sx70 dans un sx70-compatible (3500 je crois)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce curieux appareil a la sympathique habitude de prendre les 10 photos en 1 minute à partir du moment où tu as déclenché...

c'est assez fun ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surtout quand tu strobes avec un flash derrière ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourquoi ya aussi peu de gens dans tes images alan ?


----------



## alan.a (14 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> pourquoi ya aussi peu de gens dans tes images alan ?



Parce que je laisse faire ceux qui savent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comme Charles Freger) et ce n'est pas démarche.

C'est tordu, mais c'est mon point de vue actuel : c'est lorsqu'il est absent que l'homme se remarque le plus...


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est tordu, mais c'est mon point de vue actuel : c'est lorsqu'il est absent que l'homme se remarque le plus...



c'est quasiment antibarthien ça !


----------



## alan.a (14 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est quasiment antibarthien ça !



Barthes ? le champion de tennis ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Je suis qu'un gros amateur, mais lors d'un passage vertigineux, je suis tombé sur ça


----------



## turnover (15 Janvier 2004)

Bien joli le bouqueton (si c'est bien le nom exact)
As t'on la possibilité de l'avoir dans un grand format ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Belle bête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle ne charge pas quand même ? Vu les cornes...


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Barthes ? le champion de tennis ?



non non, la nouveau gardien de l'OM


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Bien joli le bouqueton (si c'est bien le nom exact)
> As t'on la possibilité de l'avoir dans un grand format ?



Vi c'est juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben en exclusivité pour toa... 
http://www.zone22.ch/macg/DSC00298L.JPG

Et ici une photo de la rivera vaudoise avec un bout du lac Léman prise depuis le sommet de la grande Dent de Morcles :


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

En attendant impatiemment iLife 04 j'ai ouvert iPhoto (très lent avec mes milliers d'images... je ne suis qu'un amateur je précise) que je n'utilise que pour décharger mon appareil photo et en faisant le tour de mes archives j'ai retrouvé qq photos que j'avais prises à Ouchy durant le G8, c'était assez particulier et irréel comme ambiance. Cette image a été prise devant le quai du Beau Rivage Palace, tout était soigneusemen protégé par des barbelés sur 2-3 kilomètres.






Et bien entendu toute critique sur la photo est bienvenue, j'aime beaucoup la photo mais j'ai pas encore de bon réflèxes, je vais souvent à mon avis des erreurs de jugement et je me retrouve avec des photos plates.


----------



## toto (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Et ici une photo de la rivera vaudoise avec un bout du lac Léman prise depuis le sommet de la grande Dent de Morcles :



Florent, tu te tournes de 45 degrés sur ta gauche et voilà ce que tu vois du sommet de cette même Grande Dent de Morcles, la plaine du Rhône et les Alpes pennines!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Ca fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas le seul à connaitre


----------



## toto (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas le seul à connaitre



le plaisir est partagé!


----------



## toto (15 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> En attendant impatiemment iLife 04 j'ai ouvert iPhoto (très lent avec mes milliers d'images... je ne suis qu'un amateur je précise) que je n'utilise que pour décharger mon appareil photo et en faisant le tour de mes archives j'ai retrouvé qq photos que j'avais prises à Ouchy durant le G8, c'était assez particulier et irréel comme ambiance. Cette image a été prise devant le quai du Beau Rivage Palace, tout était soigneusemen protégé par des barbelés sur 2-3 kilomètres.



 ben en tout cas ça a valu à mon fiston de trois ans une distribution ininterrompue de biscuits et de chocolat de la part des soldats pour la durée du G8! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sinon belle ambiance ta photo, bravo!


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas le seul à connaitre



Je suis passé 600 fois devant (souvenez vous , la Twingo bleue) , en bas dans la vallée et je n'y suis même pas monté !
Quelle honte !

Beau point de vue !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Faut compter 3 heures de marche pour y aller,... A moins qu'en Twingo...


----------



## turnover (15 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Vi c'est juste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci bocoup monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est mon fond d'écran maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love theuh bouqueton c marké en gros dérrière la panda theuh jacky touch


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> I love theuh bouqueton c marké en gros dérrière la panda theuh jacky touch



Reste gentil avec les Jacky j en fait partie


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> bouqueton



Bouquetin, pas bouqueton ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Et bien entendu toute critique sur la photo est bienvenue, j'aime beaucoup la photo mais j'ai pas encore de bon réflèxes, je vais souvent à mon avis des erreurs de jugement et je me retrouve avec des photos plates.



 <font color="purple"> 

Bon si personne ne se lance je vais le faire quitte à être repris si j'utilise des explis "trop raccourcies",
je ne vais pas faire de critique mais plutôt essayer de dire comment j'aurais fait cette photo,
en espèrant que ça incitera d'autres personnes à le faire, ce qui serait bienvenu dans ce sujet...

Alors déja, j'aurais carrément pris la photo à travers le barbelé pour accentuer l'effet "no mans land", 
sans le muret en premier plan qui à mon avis "bloque le regard" d'autant plus que ça manque de profondeur de champ 
(si l'idée était en bref : je suis derrière les barbelés, je regarde les bateaux partir au loin), 
donc mise au point à l'infini et photo à travers le barbelé quitte à lui donner un leger flou 
pour accentuer le malaise qu'il est sensé provoquer, 
sinon en auto ça équivaut à viser l'autre coté du lac pour avoir le réglage à l'infini 
(ou en mode paysage tout simplement) sans trop prendre de blancs brillants dans l'évaluation, 
ensuite se baisser pour faire la photo à travers le barbelé après avoir mémorisé la map.
Comme dans ton cas il y avait de la brume ? le réglage manuel de la profondeur à l'infini me parait quand même être la meilleure solution.

Je ne sais pas si ça éclairera ta lanterne, mais j'aurais essayé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: j'aime les photos d'intérieur d'Alan...
mais je répondrais plus tard aux précédents posts 
que je n'ai eu le temps que de survoler depuis deux jours.

Pour l'instant j'ai une blanquette de veau à préparer, et un bourgogne blanc à porter à bonne température 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*édit*: ou comme sur cette très rapide retouche, recadrage,
netteté du gros bateau, supression des petits (solitude ... barbelés...)
flou gaussien sur le fond = effet brume augmenté
un touche de jaune en plus pour vieillir l'image,et,
un petit vignettage pour "centrer" le regard.

Je me suis permis vite fait, on peut beaucoup aussi avec la retouche.

(on voit aussi sur la retouche qu'il était possible de cadrer en te décalant un peu à gauche,
pour avoir le bateau non coupé dans le creux du barbelé, et, aligné avec le V de la vallée au fond.
Quitte à avoir le bateau au dessus du barbelé, il n'aurait pas été coupé, tout en paraissant plus près)</font>


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'aime les photos d'intérieur d'Alan...



Merci , elles sont en vente au prix de 6500  HT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (un reglement en powerbook , G5 ou BMW 1150 est possible)



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant j'ai une blanquette de veau à préparer, et un bourgogne blanc à porter à bonne température



Mon poulet à l'estragon vient d'y passer, le cidre aussi.
Avec les enfants, faut pas trainer !



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis permis vite fait, on peut beaucoup aussi avec la retouche.



Tiens tiens tiens... un petit scarabée qui retouche les photos des autres....


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour le petit cours.
C'est vrai qu'on devrait "oser critiqué", c'est comme ça qu'on pourra tous progresser.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Merci , elles sont en vente au prix de 6500  HT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<font color="purple"> J'les aimes pas à ce point là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






( j'achète juste des toiles et des sculptures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...quand j'ai des sous ! ) </font> 


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tiens tiens... un petit scarabée qui retouche les photos des autres....


 <font color="purple"> 
Si tu crois que j'l'attendais pas celle là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je te fais juste un copier/coller de la réponse... 
qui était au chaud pas loin de la blanquette qui attend le basmati entrain de finir de gonfler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Si quelqu'un demande un conseil, autant lui donner, d'ailleurs rien ne t'empêches, tu feras sans doute cela mieux que moi
*





 </font>


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Mon ami Nicolas, hébus sur macgé est également un grand fan et propriétaire de 1150 GS, je posterais des photos de nos ballades bientôt...


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Barthes ? le champion de tennis ?



humour...


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> humour...



humour thé lipton... pour les vieux de mon age qui s'en souviennent encore !


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2004)

Après une petit demie-heure de retouche juste pour le plaisir (j'arrète là les réfèrences lourdingues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je propose :






Il faudrait encore paufiner la lumière autour du bateau.


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Après une petit demie-heure de retouche juste pour le plaisir (j'arrète là les réfèrences lourdingues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va finir mystique votre histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ça va finir mystique votre histoire...



Vraiment je vois pas.


----------



## toto (15 Janvier 2004)

[/QUOTE]
Je suis qu'un gros amateur, mais lors d'un passage vertigineux, je suis tombé sur ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

hum...idem pour moi, permets-moi d'en rajouter une couche, pris à la va-vite en été 2001 avec un vulgaire dsc-p9 dans les pentes du Grand Muveran (Alpes calcaires valaisannes)


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2004)

Pour ma part, en faisant le ménage dans mes dossiers, ce vibrant hommage au sens du design et de l'ingénierie française m'est apparu... J'ai ressauté sur mes ektas pour améliorer mes premières tentatives plus aléatoires.

Vous avez une version bêta light, l'original est prévu pour une sortie 70x210 cm.






A votre tour maintenant.


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Je suis qu'un gros amateur, mais lors d'un passage vertigineux, je suis tombé sur ça


 

[/QUOTE]

Du fond de mon champs avec ma connexion préjurassique, c'est juste un peu gros les photos !!!


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Du fond de mon champs avec ma connexion préjurassique, c'est juste un peu gros les photos !!!



même avec du 2048kbps, c'est gros...


----------



## c-66 (15 Janvier 2004)

Hello,

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et tes conseils ainsi que l'exemple, ça donne une atmosphère encore plus spéciale à la photo. C'est vrai qu'avec mon appareil j'ai tendance à "shooter" sans vraiment réfléchir à quoi que ce soit mais une simple réfléxion sur le cadrage, son positionnement et une petite étude de la géométrie du sujet change vraiment tout.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Du fond de mon champs avec ma connexion préjurassique, c'est juste un peu gros les photos !!!



Même à 1024 mais j'osais pas le dire.

Alan, j'ai relevé le même défaut que toi sur mon site (reload des vignettes),
mais j'ai préfèré laisser comme ça pour l'instant, si qq vide son cache en cours de visite, 
ou reçoit le lien d'une des soixante pages (avec vignettes) sans être passé par l'index,
il va se retrouver avec des blancs en survolant, et comme je n'ai pas le talent de JeanBa pour le faire en Flash,
je vais essayer de résoudre ça autrement.
Merci de ta remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et continues tes photos de fonctionnaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> même avec du 2048kbps, c'est gros...



Méme avec un écran en 2048 d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> une simple réfléxion sur le cadrage, son positionnement et une petite étude de la géométrie du sujet change vraiment tout.



Je crois que personne içi ne dira le contraire, privilégier le cadrage reste l'élément principal,
aprés tu peux faire confiance aux automatismes de ton appareil, si ça te suffit, les modéles actuels s'en sortent plutôt très bien,
sinon connaitre les possibilités que tu as avec ton matos (manuel par cur)
t'apporteras plus de liberté d'action, et moins de doutes au moment de déclencher,
et puis en règle générale, si tu ne vois pas la photo avant de sortir l'appareil, elle n'existe pas.

Ceci n'est bien sur qu'un avis personnel, qui n'a pas matière ni de règle, ni d'exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( hors plaisanterie:la retouche d'Alan était très proche de ce que je voyais comme photo )


PS: Foguenne, non pas un cours, j'apprends içi au même titre que presque tout le monde,
ça fait d'ailleurs un bon moment que je zieute du coté des Gobelins et de leurs excellents stages,
et, dès que j'aurais rafraichi mes finances je retourne à l'école


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Si je dois sortir ici toutes les photos de bouquetins et de chamois que j'ai le poste prendra vite une 12e de page


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

En parlant d'école, ma jeune cousine,  Emilie , qu'Alèm connaît est diplômée de l'école de photographie de St.Luc à Liège depuis septembre.
Je suis en train de lui faire un petit site web. Pour le moment, c'est des photos "argentiques" numérisées. Certaines sont en doublons, d'autre vont venir.
Elle a 23 ans mais, je trouve, beaucoup de talent.

Le petit site en construction que je lui fais ce trouve ici. (Merci Didier Guillon) 
Il va encore évoluer, c'est un prototype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voici une de ses photos que je préfère.





Elle cherche du boulot...


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'école, ma jeune cousine,  Emilie , qu'Alèm connaît est diplômée de l'école de photographie de St.Luc à Liège depuis septembre.
> Je suis en train de lui faire un petit site web. Pour le moment, c'est des photos "argentiques" numérisées. Certaines sont en doublons, d'autre vont venir.
> Elle a 23 ans mais, je trouve, beaucoup de talent.
> Elle cherche du boulot...



(gros soupir dû à une pensée émue !)


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2004)

Cette photo d'Emilie me plaît beaucoup aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Bonne idée tu as eu de donner ce lien.

C'est toi qui t'en occupe ?

(je répond à ton mail de suite)


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui t'en occupe ?



Oui, j'ai mis l'espace web que j'ai avec mon abonnement ADSL à son nom et je lui fais un petit site.
Elle mets du temps, beaucoup de temps pour ce décider sur les photos qu'elle veut montrer et moi je suis lent pour mes protos. ( c'est le 10ièmes que je fais sans être satisfait, je ne suis pas un pro, c'est un métier et donc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Elle n'a pas les sous pour se payer un webdesigner donc elle se contente de son cousin Popol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Je laisserais quand le choix des photos et leurs dispositions sera ok la mention "Generated by Galerie".
Elle n'y est pas pour le moment car j'ai simplement "édité" ce lien pour renvoyer vers la page principale.


----------



## c-66 (16 Janvier 2004)

Raaaah, on a déplacé mon bateau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, très sympa, j'aime beaucoup l'effet double barbelé avec le flou. Par contre l'effet de rayon de soleil à travers les nuages me plaisent moins, ça enlève ce côté froid à l'image que je trouvais lugubre et qui allait à mon avis bien compte tenu de la situation.

En fait y'a un truc intéressant c'est que je suis tout le temps derrière mon ordi, je bosse souvent avec des outils de création et de PAO pour mon boulot mais j'ai jamais vraiment pensé à aller très loin quand il s'agissait de mes propres images. Je vais me laisser tenter si j'arrive à trouver un peu de temps.

Merci encore en tout cas, c'est très motivant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous ...

Ce n'est pas "ma plus belle" photo ..., non mais voilà ce que je voyais ce matin depuis chez moi ... je l'ai photographié, et je vous le fais partager !

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

<font color="purple"> 
Moi j'adore les ciels orangés, alors...merci
Et puis à Lyon c'est gris/blanc quasi uniforme de puis des semaines !!
Tu te lèves avant que les travaux commencent sur le chantier en face ?  </font>


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah, on a déplacé mon bateau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis au boulot et le fichier Photoshop est à la maison.
Comme tout est en calques de réglages (courbes et teinte / saturation) et en masque de fusion c'est facilement modifiable.

J'ai rétéléchargé la photo et peut être qu'une simple bascule chromatique vers plus de froideur redonnerait le sens espéré à ton image.








			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Privilégier le cadrage reste l'élément principal... si tu ne vois pas la photo avant de sortir l'appareil, elle n'existe pas.



Trés juste, même si parfois de petits miracles se produisent avec des déclenchements "sauvages"



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> hors plaisanterie:la retouche d'Alan était très proche de ce que je voyais comme photo



Je m'en suis légèrement inspiré... Pour un travail efficace, il faut un décideur et un exécutant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alan, j'ai relevé le même défaut que toi sur mon site ... je vais essayer de résoudre ça autrement.
> Merci de ta remarque



Peut être qu'une simple image contenant toutes les vignettes avec des liens en utilisant une "carte" serait plus simple, tu perdrais toutefois le petit et trés discret cadre orange en roll over.

Sinon une diaporama en flash qui chagerait à la demande les photos depuis un dossier externe est assez simple a faire et présente l'avantage de la légereté.
Je peux t'aider si tu veux.

Exemple ici 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et continues tes photos de fonctionnaire



Je songe de plus en plus a donner ce nom a mon travail


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il va encore évoluer, c'est un prototype.



Quelques petites remarques pour peut être optimiser le prototype.
Pour commencer ; nommer la page d'accueil ( elle est trés bien, sobre comme il faut)
Il suffit de placer ce code entre les balises &lt;head&gt; .... &lt;/head&gt; du site.
&lt;title&gt;Emilie Thissen - Photographies&lt;/title&gt;

Je peux te donner aussi les balises pour bien positionner le site une fois référencé.

Même remarque pour la page suivante.
Cette page est surprenante car elle tranche bcp avec la précédente.
Je suis moyennement fan de l'effet tableau avec contours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca donne une petit coté trop "amateur" (je ne voudrais pas paraitre désobligeant !!!)

J'aurai aussi tendance à mettre la "barre de navigation" (accueil, photos, contact..) en plus petit sous le tableau des images, pour commencer directement par les photos (c'est quand même ça qui compte le plus)

Les vignettes des images sur les galeries suivantes sont un peu grandes, en plus en les réduisants tu pourrais bien les grouper en me plus avoir à "scroller" pour tout voir. Faire une tableau comme la page précédente pas exemple.
Le filet gris autour des images est un peu gros et a tendance a trop ancrer l'image sur le fond.

Enfin, pour tout le site j'aurai plutot fait le choix d'une police "sans sérif" (arial, helvetica etc..) pour apporter un peu de modernité.

Ce n'est que mon humble avis et je ne détiens pas la vérité !!!

Sinon j'aime bcp bcp celle là 









			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle cherche du boulot...



Moi aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> Moi j'adore les ciels orangés, alors...merci
> Et puis à Lyon c'est gris/blanc quasi uniforme de puis des semaines !!
> Tu te lèves avant que les travaux commencent sur le chantier en face ?  </font>








 de rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les travaux sont loin, on est entourés de grues (et pas sauvages ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...ils refont la ville autour de nous !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quelques petites remarques pour peut être optimiser le prototype.
> Pour commencer ; nommer la page d'accueil ( elle est trés bien, sobre comme il faut)
> Il suffit de placer ce code entre les balises &lt;head&gt; .... &lt;/head&gt; du site.
> &lt;title&gt;Emilie Thissen - Photographies&lt;/title&gt;



C'est noté


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te donner aussi les balises pour bien positionner le site une fois référencé.
> 
> Même remarque pour la page suivante.
> Cette page est surprenante car elle tranche bcp avec la précédente.
> ...



Pas de problème, j'ai tout à apprendre.
 Tu as raison et tu es le troisième qui me le dit. (merci Anthraxx)



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai aussi tendance à mettre la "barre de navigation" (accueil, photos, contact..) en plus petit sous le tableau des images, pour commencer directement par les photos (c'est quand même ça qui compte le plus)
> 
> Les vignettes des images sur les galeries suivantes sont un peu grandes, en plus en les réduisants tu pourrais bien les grouper en me plus avoir à "scroller" pour tout voir. Faire une tableau comme la page précédente pas exemple.
> Le filet gris autour des images est un peu gros et a tendance a trop ancrer l'image sur le fond.



C'est noté, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le filet gris autour des images, c'est un des thèmes de Galerie, je vais en changer.
Ma cousine choisira



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, pour tout le site j'aurai plutot fait le choix d'une police "sans sérif" (arial, helvetica etc..) pour apporter un peu de modernité.



C'est quoi "sans sérif" ?



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est que mon humble avis et je ne détiens pas la vérité !!!



Merci pour ces conseils, c'est ce que j'espérais en postant l'adresse du site.


----------



## tomtom (16 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi "sans sérif" ?








J'ai trouvé ça sur le net, comme un p'tit dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2004)

Voici les codes à placer entre les balises &lt;head&gt; ... &lt;/head&gt; de la première page.

&lt;title&gt;Emilie Thissen - Photographies&lt;/title&gt;
&lt;meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1"&gt;
&lt;meta name="description" content=" description du site "&gt;
&lt;meta name="keywords" content=" les mots clefs pour retrouver le site via un moteur de recherche "&gt;
&lt;meta name="classification" content=" la catégorie du site , (photo, art etc.) "&gt;
&lt;meta name="author" content="Emilie Thissen"&gt;
&lt;meta name="Robots" content="index,follow"&gt;
&lt;meta name="Copyright" content="Copyright Emilie Thissen"&gt;
&lt;meta name="Identifier-url" content="http://users.skynet.be/emilie.thissen/html/index.html"&gt;
&lt;meta name="Content-Language" content="fr"&gt;
&lt;meta name="revisit-after" content="14 days"&gt;
&lt;meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no"&gt;

Ensuite il faudra proposer le site a un moteur de recherches.
Ne sois pas pressé , ça met bcp de temps avant d'être référencé

Je te conseille de coder mailto:emilie@truc.be en ASCII pour éviter de se faire pomper le mail par les sniffers et d'être ensuite bombardé de spam. Les navigateur lisent le ASCII , les sniffers non.
Ecognito  fait ça trés bien 

Police sans sérif : Pour faire simple , il s'agit des polices qui n'ont pas de petits pieds (facon socle d'halogène) aux bouts des lettres,  la police que tu peux lire en ce moment est "sans sérif"


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2004)

Ok, c'est très clair.
Merci Tomtom, 
Merci Alan a


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'une simple image contenant toutes les vignettes avec des liens en utilisant une "carte" serait plus simple, tu perdrais toutefois le petit et trés discret cadre orange en roll over.



Pour rester en html j'ai pensé aussi à un script de style CSS pour changer la couleur de fond
des cellules du tableau où sont insérées les vignettes au passage de la souris,
ce qui fait que si je laisse 1 pixel autour des vignettes, la couleur attribuée apparaitra quand même,
mais je n'aurais plus besoin de 2 vignettes pour ça, donc plus de preload à chaque changement de page.
Ce qui allégerait considérablement le code aussi.




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon une diaporama en flash qui chagerait à la demande les photos depuis un dossier externe est assez simple a faire et présente l'avantage de la légereté.
> Je peux t'aider si tu veux.



Pour cette solution, j'y pense aussi, mais je vois (à tord peut être) un inconvéniant,
c'est les mises à jour fréquentes que je veux faire, refaire des SWF réguliérement
me parait moins simple que d'envoyer sur mon ftp des images simplement nommées commes les anciennes,
d'autant plus que je vais faire (il le faut) une redirection en 800 x 600 pour les résolutions inférieures à 1280 x 1024,
ce qui implique que je devrais tout faire en double au cours de mises à jour.
Ceci dit c'est vrai que c'est juste la bibliothèque de mes Flash à recharger de la même façon...

Bref j'hésite, j'ai noté ta proposition d'aide, et, ne manquerais pas de te tenir au courant par mail ou MP,
si je butte sur un truc, ce qui est sur c'est qu'il faut que je m'en occupe avant de commencer le 800 x 600,
je ne veux pas me dire qu'un "petit défaut" n'est pas bien grave.

Je regarde, en ce moment le code de ce  site , ça me parait pas mal,
mais j'ai pas tout saisi pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui allégerait considérablement le code aussi.



Oui



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour cette solution, j'y pense aussi, mais je vois (à tord peut être) un inconvéniant,
> c'est les mises à jour fréquentes que je veux faire, refaire des SWF réguliérement



Faux.
Une fois ta matrice flash faite, tu n'as rien à faire. Au lancement le flash va chercher dans le dossier où il se trouve les images et les vignettes qui se nomme, dans ton cas a1.jpg , a2.jpg etc. et 1.jpg, 2.jpg etc...
Si tu changes tes photos, le flash chargera ces nouvelles photos.




			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire (il le faut) une redirection en 800 x 600 pour les résolutions inférieures à 1280 x 1024,
> ce qui implique que je devrais tout faire en double au cours de mises à jour.



ça te fait 2 matrices à faire... modifier la matrice 800 x 600 en 1280 x 1024 doit bien prendre, euh , disons , 15 minutes...



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bref j'hésite, j'ai noté ta proposition d'aide, et, ne manquerais pas de te tenir au courant par mail ou MP,
> si je butte sur un truc, ce qui est sur c'est qu'il faut que je m'en occupe avant de commencer le 800 x 600,
> je ne veux pas me dire qu'un "petit défaut" n'est pas bien grave.



Je te propose une matrice type avec l'action script tout fait.
Charge à toi de rendre ça sexy par la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de faire un premier test brut qui fonctionne, taille énorme de 620 octets !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde, en ce moment le code de ce  site , ça me parait pas mal,
> mais j'ai pas tout saisi pour l'instant



Son appel par vignettes est un flash... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'ai trouvé l'argument idéal en faveur du flash , tu peux protéger tes images et tout simplement bloquer le dl de celles ci..
A méditer.


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2004)

J'ai dit une bétise... le flash s'adapte à la taille de la fenetre du navigateur... alors une version suffit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai trouvé l'argument idéal en faveur du flash , tu peux protéger tes images et tout simplement bloquer le dl de celles ci..
> A méditer.



Oui c'est d'ailleurs l'argument principal du Flash, en tout cas pour l'option de présentation que j'ai choisi.
Il reste la copie d'écran, mais qui est plus nuisible au dessin ou graphisme pour le pompage,
qu'à la photo.

Bon je continue sur le privé, je ne voudrais pas détourner le sujet à des fins personnelles.


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2004)

Ah , on a enfin dépassé la maudite page 44 !!! J'ai retrouvé toute la puissance de ma connexion 56 kbps


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...Je regarde, en ce moment le code de ce  site , ça me parait pas mal,
> mais j'ai pas tout saisi pour l'instant...



Il est très sympa ce site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, tout ça me donne envie de recommencer le site de ma cousine, j'y vais.


----------



## turnover (17 Janvier 2004)

J'aimerai faire des photos avec comme base l'eau, les ruisseaux, les chutes d'eau.
En regardant cette image que je trouve pas terrible. Pouvez vous me dire comment faire ou comment arranger tout ce qui semble nécessaire ?






Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai faire des photos avec comme base l'eau, les ruisseaux, les chutes d'eau.
> En regardant cette image que je trouve pas terrible. Pouvez vous me dire comment faire ou comment arranger tout ce qui semble nécessaire ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Je te répond,
ça me donne l'occasion de te remercier de tes remarques l'autre jour,
le mieux et que tu ailles te coller devant un ruisseau ou une fontaine
et de faire toi même des essais, pour figer l'action tu choisiras des vitesses d'obturation élevées, 
et inversement pour donner du mouvement tu utiliseras des vitesses d'obturation lentes, tout dépendra
des effets que tu veux obtenir, et surtout ne pas faire ton évaluation
sur les zones d'eau brillante, tu auras moins de mal à récupérer une
sur-expo qu'une sous-expo en réglant les niveaux à la retouche.
Avec un filtre polarisant tu pourras voir à travers l'eau en jouant sur
ce que tu veux comme reflets par rapport à ce que tu voudras faire
sortir de ta photo, donc si tu peux en ajouter un c'est bien, sinon
ça peut se faire en retouche, en ajoutant un peu de sombre dans les blancs,
mais tu n'auras tout à fait le même effet.

Voilà tu te mets en mode "manuel" ou "priorité vitesse" et tu fais tout plein d'essais.
(pour avoir un idée de l'ouverture et de la vitesse par rapport à ton choix de lumière tu évalues en auto,
et tu utilises ça comme base pour tes premiers réglages)
en mode priorité vitesse c'est ton appareil qui choisi l'ouverture donc,
si ça te parait être du chinois, commences par là en mémorisant les ouvertures pour après en manuel.

Avec une haute lumière tu peux quand même utiliser des vitesses relativement lentes en activant le filtre ND (densité neutre)
si ton APN en est pourvu.

*Edit:* Tu devrais trouver des tutoriaux bien plus complets là dessus sur le web,
google + bons mots clé et hop, j'avais une bonne adresse sur ce sujet,
mais le site à été mis à jour et tous les tutos ne sont pas encore remis en ligne à priori.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

Puisqu'on est dans l'eau, voici quelques photos prises en 2000 avec mon CoolPix 990.


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2004)

L'eau est quelque chose de très difficile à photographier, exposition difficile , sujet mobile difficile à "mettre au point" etc...

L'autre difficulté de l'eau est qu'elle se contente rarement d'elle même.
Elle est souvent contrebalancée par un autre élément , souvent plus statique (rocher, bateau, phare etc...) et cet élément est aussi très important. 
Une faiblesse de cet élément et hop tout foire.

Pour finir, l'eau est aussi un sujet difficile car elle meuble peu l'espace et le vide est dur à cadrer. (surtout dans une approche panthéiste)
Il faut aussi bien faire attention à avoir des horizon à l'horizontal (l'eau étant rarement de biais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Personnellement je trouve que les vitesses lentes sont les plus belles, l'eau habille alors son "support" et qu'il est important de placer le plus souvent possible un ciel.
Tu es au bord du Léman, tu devrais poser ton appareil sur un pied et exposer longtemps, parfois plusieurs minutes, le soir entre chien et loup.
On obtient ainsi facilement des résultats gratifiants.

Sur mon site tu as quelques exemples de mon approche (qui ne vaut pas parole d'évangile !!!)


----------



## turnover (17 Janvier 2004)

Rien qu'en regardant les réponses que tu donnes, elles le sont pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'ai pensé à peu près aux mêmes choses, je vois donc que j'ai bien appris ma leçon et j'ai trouvé pleins d'éléments pour mettre une superbe rivière en valeur.
Peut être demain en ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (surtout dans une approche panthéiste)...



Qu'est ce que tu penserais de "Fonctionary Mystick System" ?
ça sonne bien et c'est plein de "i *Grec*" en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(et je ne site pas la parole d'évangile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Jolie intervention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je trouve que les vitesses lentes sont les plus belles,



J'suis assez d'accord là dessus, mais ronds dans l'eau et reflets bien net d'éléments verticaux et vertigineux sont du plus bel effet.
Juste pour dire que les pauses rapides peuvent avoir aussi leur intêret.

Au fait Turnover tu as pensé aux bottes de pêcheur, et à l'aspirine, parce qu'il va falloir se mouiller un peu pour les contres-plongées.


----------



## Silvia (17 Janvier 2004)

En voici une qui à la tête hors de l'eau.
C'est une de mes préférées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









p.s. merci d'avoir calmé mon Popol en l'aidant un peu.


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à peu près aux mêmes choses



C'est que tu es un génie aussi alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On attend les futurs clichés !



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu penserais de "Fonctionary Mystick System" ?



Je commence tout juste à me désintoxiquer du discours des Beaux-Arts et PAF tu reviens à la charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je frise la rechute !!!



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que les pauses rapides peuvent avoir aussi leur intêret.



Oui, c'est juste, mais la vitesse c'est pas mon fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Silvia a dit:
			
		

> merci d'avoir calmé mon Popol



Euh, on dérive ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et puisqu'on parle de pause lente , Atlantique, Vieux Boucau l'été dernier, pause de 8 minutes.


----------



## turnover (17 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Turnover tu as pensé aux bottes de pêcheur, et à l'aspirine, parce qu'il va falloir se mouiller un peu pour les contres-plongées.



Heu je crois bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va falloir revoir les paquetages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu es un génie aussi alors








 Meuh non, je me suis juste documenté un peu beaucoup quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Superbe la dernière image mais je doute tenir 8 minutes ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> En voici une qui à la tête hors de l'eau.
> C'est une de mes préférées.



Merci.  

Oui mais elle a un problème de reflet quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Silvia a dit:
			
		

> p.s. merci d'avoir calmé mon Popol en l'aidant un peu.








 oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ah ça y est je vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... oui, oui il avait l'air un peu énervé c'est vrai .



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> PAF



Popol, Paf, et quoi encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trés beau ton boucan.


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> je doute tenir 8 minutes ...



Je vais poser une question bête , il n'y a pas de pause B sur un numérique ???
Sinon un bon pied photo et hop.
Si ton pied est un peu léger, tu peux y surpendre ton sac a dos, tes chaussures (j'ai déjà fait avec une paire de Galibier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour lester l'ensemble qui vibrera moins au vent.
Enfin, si tu n'as rien de tout ça (des chaussures peut être quand même), file au Migros (ou à la Placette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , achète du riz pour remplir une chausette, c'est trés pratique pour caler un appareil sur le toit d'une voiture, un rocher etc..

Pour rester dans l'eau :









WOUHOUUUU l'imposteur


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poser une question bête , il n'y a pas de pause B sur un numérique ???



bah c'est pas non plus un truc que tu trouves sur tout les argentiques... enfin ce que j'en dis...


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2004)

C'est juste !
Mais depuis l'invasion du numérique j'ai un peu tendance à oublier qu'il y a des compacts argentiques ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans mon esprit , argentique c'est reflex ou moyen/grand format où la pause B est toujours présente.


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste !
> Mais depuis l'invasion du numérique j'ai un peu tendance à oublier qu'il y a des compacts argentiques !
> 
> 
> ...



bah même pas en fait. j'ai pas d'exemples en tête mais je t'assure que pas tous.

les bizarreries du marketing.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

Voici deux photos prises il y a 30 minutes à peine... depuis chez moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2004)

t'habites où WebO?
C'est beau quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'habites où WebO?
> C'est beau quand même...



C'est écrit sur mon profil... entre Lausanne et Montreux.


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

Vevey , quand même, c'est connu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, son musée de la photo et sa fête des vignerons quadriséculaire.
Pour avoir un point de vue pareil, tu dois être perdu dans les vignes, par delà l'autoroute !!!

Puisqu'il faut quand meme mettre des photos, la caisse de la boutique du musée de la photo.
Ne dites pas à David qu'il est en ligne avec un air si.... euh... heureux


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (...) Pour avoir un point de vue pareil, tu dois être perdu dans les vignes, par delà l'autoroute !!! (...)



Exact... Et voici les mêmes photos prises il y a 10 minutes... Y neige plus...


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est écrit sur mon profil... entre Lausanne et Montreux.



ben oui, mais ça ne dit toujours pas où exactement...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais ça ne dit toujours pas où exactement...



Ici...


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais ça ne dit toujours pas où exactement...



Il me semble distinguer le port insubmersible de la Pichette-Ouest.

Me trompe-je?


----------



## sefie (20 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux photos prises il y a 30 minutes à peine... depuis chez moi.
> 
> Du paysage au visage...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble distinguer le port insubmersible de la Pichette-Ouest.
> 
> Me trompes-je?



Villars, one point.


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ici...


tu peux situer là...


----------



## turnover (20 Janvier 2004)

N'oublie pas ton adresse, ton numero de portable et bien sur l'inutile carte gold ...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> tu peux situer là...



Non. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas ton adresse, ton numero de portable et bien sur l'inutile carte gold ...



Nulle la Gold: en 2004 on a même plus les accès gratuit aux salons des aéroports...


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

Ca va devenir un nx jeu de situer les domiciles  partir des photos


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca va devenir un nx jeu de situer les domiciles  partir des photos


c'était chez moâ la semaine passée - mais bon comme je joue cartes sur table vous savez tous où j'habite


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

C'est grand Lausanne, il faut trouver la rue alors


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est grand Lausanne, il faut trouver la rue alors



Hmm... Ça ressemble à l'avenue de la Gare, tu trouves pas Sylko?


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hmm... Ça ressemble à l'avenue de la Gare, tu trouves pas Sylko?



chaud, WebO


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

Moi je dirais un peu en dessous, ou un poil plus à l'est


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais un peu en dessous


euh...en dessus je dirais


<blockquote><font class="small"> :</font><hr />ou un poil plus à l'est 

[/QUOTE]
tout juste!


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

De là à sortir le nom de la rue, ça va être difficile de me souvenir de Lausanne à ce point !!!


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> De là à sortir le nom de la rue, ça va être difficile de me souvenir de Lausanne à ce point !!!


A défaut de mémoire  voilà un plan...


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A défaut de mémoire  voilà un plan...


Heu, c'est bien pour une AES chez lui dimanche en 8 !...


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> De là à sortir le nom de la rue, ça va être difficile de me souvenir de Lausanne à ce point !!!



allez, c'est par ici si vous voulez faire un tour


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

J'aime bcp cette retenue dans le choix du mobilier


----------



## turnover (20 Janvier 2004)

C'est le jonathan ive du mobilier !

*P.S : les photos sur l'eau sont parties ... à l'eau à cause de la pluie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hmm... Ça ressemble à l'avenue de la Gare, tu trouves pas Sylko?



Damned, nous sommes faits comme des rats...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il me semblait bien, que ça ressemblait drôlement à la vue que l'on a, depuis la terrasse de la cafétéria de la Poste.


----------



## c-66 (20 Janvier 2004)

Hmmm, en fait moi je dirais une Avenue.... aller, je vais pas être trop précis c'est pas loin de chez moi, un peu plus haut non ?


----------



## toto (20 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, en fait moi je dirais une Avenue.... aller, je vais pas être trop précis c'est pas loin de chez moi, un peu plus haut non ?


une Avenue, t'as tout juste Veejee!


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

J'ai trouvé, mais en trichant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dois dire que pour quelqu'un qui aime la montagne, c'est une belle avenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce n'est pas ce que je vois de la fenetre (il n'y a que des arbres et pour le coup ça serait encore plus dur) mais du fond du jardin. 






en cadeau bonux l'entrée du terrain. (ce n'est pas la maison du fond)





Les suisses retrouveront au moins l'origine du petit panneau jaune ;-)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (...) Les suisses retrouveront au moins l'origine du petit panneau jaune ;-)



Ben tiens... je me suis toujours demandé ce que c'était... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un truc avec la PC ou l'armée?


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2004)

Oui c'est un truc de l'armée, enfin ça vient d'un entrepot de l'armée. En tout cas c'est trés pratique pour que les invités retrouvent la maison (la photo est faites pour eux) J'avais le choix avec un panneau des bus de la poste suisse retrouvé à la suite d'une avalanche à Derborence en 1999 ... Mais c'etait un peu trop voyant quand même


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Du paysage au visage...



Très belle photo, le cadre noir va très bien avec cette image.


----------



## sefie (20 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo, le cadre noir va très bien avec cette image.








 Pas évident à la réussir, l'éclairage principale était le néon de la pièce et je déteste utiliser le flash... Photo prise avec un fm3


----------



## toto (21 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (....)J'avais le choix avec un panneau des bus de la poste suisse retrouvé à la suite d'une avalanche à Derborence en 1999 ... Mais c'etait un peu trop voyant quand même



euh...tu parles d'un truc comme ça?


----------



## alan.a (21 Janvier 2004)

Tout à fait, sauf que le mien est tout tordu (c'est quand même puissant une avalanche !!!) et qu'a la place du panneau jaune des horaires j'ai un panneau de direction pour les randos, panneau tout aussi tordu qui indique plus la direction des strato-cumulus qu'autre chose !!! Il etait au fond d'un torrent , et au lieu de finir à la déchetterie , il vit une paisible retraite en Normandie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A notre départ de Suisse ( à contrecoeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) j'ai accumulé les petits souvenirs de ce genre.


----------



## toto (21 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, sauf que le mien est tout tordu (c'est quand même puissant une avalanche !!!) et qu'a la place du panneau jaune des horaires j'ai un panneau de direction pour les randos, panneau tout aussi tordu qui indique plus la direction des strato-cumulus qu'autre chose !!! Il etait au fond d'un torrent , et au lieu de finir à la déchetterie , il vit une paisible retraite en Normandie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sympa de ta part de l'avoir extrait de ce sort peu enviable!


----------



## alan.a (21 Janvier 2004)

Petite photo du matin, ma voisine dans le plus simple appareil ..
C'etait surtout le pretexte pour essayer le flou d'objectif de Photoshop CS (et les quelques autres nouveautés)


----------



## olof (21 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> euh...tu parles d'un truc comme ça?



Tiens, un adepte du Lötschental !!!! Très belle région !!!


----------



## sylko (21 Janvier 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un adepte du Lötschental !!!! Très belle région !!!



Effectivement!


----------



## toto (21 Janvier 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un adepte du Lötschental !!!! Très belle région !!!



cette image ponctue la fin d'une belle balade à skis en avril 2002: train jusqu'au Jungfraujoch, descente sur le sublime glacier d'Aletsch, remontée à la Lötschenlücke puis une looongue descente dans le Lötschental jusqu'à Flafferalp!
Le tout en image ici


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petite photo du matin, ma voisine dans le plus simple appareil ..



Mouhahahahaha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## mki (21 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai longtemps visité ce sujet en tant que spectateur mais en vacances a New York j'en ai profité pour acheté un IXUS 400 et prendre quelques photos. En voici 3 pour commencer, bien entendu je suis bien loin des superbes clichés de "petit scarabée" et bien d'autres.


----------



## toto (21 Janvier 2004)

mki a dit:
			
		

>



superbe perspective du Flatiron, bravo!


----------



## sefie (21 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> superbe perspective du Flatiron, bravo!



Pas mal! Mais le cadrage n'est pas pile poil au milieu comme il faudrait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petite photo du matin, ma voisine dans le plus simple appareil ..



J'suis pas sur que les miennes apprécieraient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pffff j'ai passé la journée dans CS pour mes vignettes (png transparent pour fond de cellule changeant) ça reste plus lourd que mon menu actuel !!
Je crois que je vais me contenter de supprimer le preload sur les pages autres qu'index.
Merci encore de ton intêret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				sefie a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal! Mais le cadrage n'est pas pile poil au milieu comme il faudrait



J'vois pas l'intêret à cadrer centré ? 

(sauf si la tof avait été faite en hauteur et qu'on voit les rues des deux cotés)

Très bien MKI cette perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour la balade dans Soho.


----------



## sefie (21 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'vois pas l'intêret à cadrer centré ?
> 
> (sauf si la tof avait été faite en hauteur et qu'on voit les rues des deux cotés)
> 
> ...



je reste sur ma position, quand je regarde la foto
elle n'est pas équilibrée, et je ne vois pas en quoi
l'espace de droite qui est  un + important qu'à gauche
apporte à l'ensemble. A mon avis ce n'est pas voulu...


----------



## sefie (21 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> je reste sur ma position, quand je regarde la foto
> elle n'est pas équilibrée, et je ne vois pas en quoi
> l'espace de droite qui est  un + important qu'à gauche
> apporte à l'ensemble. A mon avis ce n'est pas voulu...



Je critique, je critique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais donnez-vos avis, à coeur joie, 
sur ma prise de vue du flatiron...


----------



## alan.a (21 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Pffff j'ai passé la journée dans CS pour mes vignettes (png transparent pour fond de cellule changeant) ça reste plus lourd que mon menu actuel !!
> Je crois que je vais me contenter de supprimer le preload sur les pages autres qu'index.
> Merci encore de ton intêret



C'est les écuries d' Augias ton site  web !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai commencé de mon côté a réexploiter le fichier flash et ça semble tenir ses promesses.
je suis encore dans une phase de hard-actionscripting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				mki a dit:
			
		

> En voici 3 pour commencer



Sur la seconde, j'aimerai bien habiter dans les petits lofts de l'immeuble au second plan !!!

J'aime bcp l'image du Flatiron (aussi parce que mon hotel était à coté, et que c'est le premier immeuble que j'ai vu en "vrai" en sortant du métro) et je me permet de proposer cette bascule :






Mais je préfère de loin la première, avec ce double cadrage des batiments et du ciel. Un coup de redressement des verticales, un cadrage carré et hop je la signe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo en tout cas.

J'ai fouillé dans mes archives de ce voyage scolaire du siècle passé :

Ellis Island , si si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gare centrale





Du toit de mon hotel





Coney Island





Roosevelt Island


----------



## sefie (21 Janvier 2004)

Puisque le sujet NY est lancé voici mes autres photos...


----------



## mki (21 Janvier 2004)

toto &gt; merci

sefie &gt; effectivement le fait que le Flatiron ne soit pas centré n'est pas voulu mais ne me gène pas vraiment. Elle est aussi bien sympathique ta photo du Flatiron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai surtout un faible pour celle du Guggenheim Museum.

petit scarabée &gt; merci pour le compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alan.a &gt; j'ose même pas imaginer le prix du loyer. Intéressant le façon dont tu as basculé la photo.
J'aurais une question, quelle option de photoshop as-tu utilisé pour le "redressement des verticales" ?
J'aime beaucoup la photo Coney Island.


----------



## mki (21 Janvier 2004)

Hop j'en profite pour poster encore une petite série de 3:

Métro






Un building (mais je sais plus lequel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






Grand Central Terminal


----------



## alan.a (22 Janvier 2004)

Et comme ça  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je t'explique demain la perspective , il est une peu tard et demain il y a école , enfin pas pour moi mais c'est la même punition  de se lever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Séfie, tes photos sont minables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !


----------



## toto (22 Janvier 2004)

mki a dit:
			
		

> Hop j'en profite pour poster encore une petite série de 3:


et moi une petite prise quelque part sur la 57e, mon fiston interpellé par la bannière étoilée...


----------



## mki (22 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et comme ça  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol comme ça aussi c fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en faite c tout bête j'avais pas pensé hier soir, tu utilise l'option Transform -&gt; Perspective non ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> et moi une petite prise quelque part sur la 57e, mon fiston interpellé par la bannière étoilée...



Magnifique. Dommage qu'il y ait la poubelle en premier-plan.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2004)

une petite photo toute simple vue du banc d'Arguin


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Séfie, tes photos sont minables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On peut donner son avis, ne pas être d'accord mais rester fairplay, non ?


----------



## alan.a (22 Janvier 2004)

Je suis relax !

C'est du second d° , j'aime bcp ses photos !!!
C'est en "réponse" à un mail de Séfie , c'est un peu private joke , je le concède !


----------



## alan.a (22 Janvier 2004)

mki a dit:
			
		

> lol comme ça aussi c fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui , je te conseille de travailler avec les répères pour etre bien droit , perso , j'utilise aussi bcp l'option torsion.
Donc pour faire les modifs, pomme T , puis ctrl - clic et dans le menu tu choisis perspective , quand c'est ok , re ctrl - clic et tu fignoles avec torsion , inclinaison etc... quand tout est bon tu valides.

1 - tu peux déplacer le "centre" de l'image, cela a un incidence sur certaines manips , comme rotation par exemple.
2 - pomme R pour avoir la grille quand l'outil transformation est actif , tu vas chercher les repères en glissant - glissant depuis la règle du coté - ou du haut - vers l'image


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2004)

Je passe souvent ici mais je post jamais, alors voici un ptit cliché


----------



## sefie (22 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis relax !
> 
> C'est du second d° , j'aime bcp ses photos !!!
> C'est en "réponse" à un mail de Séfie , c'est un peu private joke , je le concède !



Tout à fait, c'est ainsi que je l'ai compris... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les absents, le travail de l'admirable Alan est minable


----------



## alan.a (22 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, c'est ainsi que je l'ai compris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alan.a (22 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je passe souvent ici mais je post jamais, alors voici un ptit cliché



Terrible descente !!! Il y a un sacré relief en Belgique dis donc


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2004)

> Terrible descente !!! Il y a un sacré relief en Belgique dis donc



A ce moment j'étais plutôt entre Pommard et Montrachet, en Côte d'or


----------



## sefie (22 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Terrible descente !!! Il y a un sacré relief en Belgique dis donc
> 
> 
> 
> A ce moment j'étais plutôt entre Pommard et Montrachet, en Côte d'or



La descente je n'y ai même pas pensé,
j'ai regardé le joli visage caché dans l'ombre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est ton amie?


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2004)

> C'est ton amie?



Oui...


----------



## sefie (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > C'est ton amie?
> 
> 
> 
> Oui...



Je vais me faire taper sur les doigts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais voici une photo de mon amie...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > C'est ton amie?
> 
> 
> 
> Oui...



Présente aussi sur ton site, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2004)

Jolie photo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Présente aussi sur ton site, si je ne m'abuse



Omniprésente oui...


----------



## sefie (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Jolie photo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Coquin comme je suis, 
j'ai jeté un oeil sur la partie "She" de ton site,
un peu trop timide, non?


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2004)

Elle est très pudique, comme tout le monde mais là c'est pas pareil...
C'est dommage car je suis obligé d'amputer les photos ou de les retoucher pour pas qu'on voit son visage à cause de sa profession.
D'ailleurs j'ai même pas mal de portraits que je peux pas mettre à cause de ça... faudrait que je fasse une partie privée en fait.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très pudique, comme tout le monde mais là c'est pas pareil...



tiens, jaipatoukompri écoute du Masada ! Mazel Tov Haver ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_des années que j'écoute John Zorn, Joey Baron (sacré Joey ! ), Dave Douglas (you know Booker Little ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et l'immense Greg Cohen (Tom Waits, John Lurie et Marc Ribot vont bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2004)

Yes Alem, t'es allé faire un tour sur la page des liens toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis pas un spécialiste de Zorn encore, je savais même pas que Tom waits avait fait quelque chose avec lui d'ailleurs ! Il a participé à tellement de projets tu me diras...
Moi je connais Zorn via Masada évidement, Naked city, Pain killer, mais aussi via Mike Patton de Mr Bungle, Fantomas, Tomahawck et FNM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou encore via les "filmworks".

Je suis un peu vert de l'avoir loupé à Paris à la villette d'ailleurs, c'était il y a 3 ans je crois, je bossais et je pouvais y aller que le lendemain, pour le superbe concert de Fantomas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Impossible de passer à coté de ZORN quand tu aimes la musique, on peut ne pas aimer certains albums qui sont très difficiles d'accès ou vraiment glauques, mais il a vraiment exploré beaucoup de styles.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yes Alem, t'es allé faire un tour sur la page des liens toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on va aller continuer en privé si ça continue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne t'en veux pas pour la Villette, c'était pas terrible, même Fred Frith avait l'air de s'ennuyer. Par contre, Masada est passé à amiens il y a deux ans maintenant et c'était du feu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'essayerais de te faire un schéma des interactions entre tous ces gens au taf aujourd'hui si je me réveille (en y pensant, j'ai du Ground Zero de Otomo Yoshihide, un bon copain de Zorn, ça ne peut que me réveiller) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tiens, est-ce que j'aurais pas une ou deux photos de Masada (même ratées) dans mes archives. la prochaine fois que je retourne en picardie je regarde (les photos étaient réservées au 3 1ers morceaux où il ne se passait rien)_


----------



## sefie (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très pudique, comme tout le monde mais là c'est pas pareil...
> C'est dommage car je suis obligé d'amputer les photos ou de les retoucher pour pas qu'on voit son visage à cause de sa profession.
> D'ailleurs j'ai même pas mal de portraits que je peux pas mettre à cause de ça... faudrait que je fasse une partie privée en fait.



Pour la partie privée, as tu essayé le .htacess?


----------



## sefie (23 Janvier 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très pudique, comme tout le monde mais là c'est pas pareil...
> C'est dommage car je suis obligé d'amputer les photos ou de les retoucher pour pas qu'on voit son visage à cause de sa profession.
> D'ailleurs j'ai même pas mal de portraits que je peux pas mettre à cause de ça... faudrait que je fasse une partie privée en fait.



Pour la partie privée, as tu deja essayé le .htacess?


----------



## jfr (24 Janvier 2004)

Une photo prise ce matin dans le XIIIe arrondissement de Paris, lors des préparatifs pour le défilé du nouvel an chinois sur les Champs-Elysées...






Y en a d'autres ici ...


----------



## donatello (25 Janvier 2004)

Bon

Je me lance

J'ai mon apn depuis hier et j'ai mitraillé comme un fou. En triant parmi des photos consternantes de nullité je suis tombé sur celle-ci qui me plait :


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2004)

Tu as fait cette photo avec une longue pause et plusieurs flash ? ou est-ce que tu as vraiment lancé en l'air autant de mandarine ?


----------



## jfr (25 Janvier 2004)

Elles sont superbes, tes photos de Croatie, Donatello! J'aime beaucoup les dominantes de couleurs, les ambiances et tout.
Et j'adore les légendes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Chapeau!


----------



## turnover (25 Janvier 2004)

Après une bonne fièvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et remis d'aplomb, j'ai juste pris une photo et je sais pas si je la préfère en sépia ou en noir et blanc.


----------



## sefie (25 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait cette photo avec une longue pause et plusieurs flash ? ou est-ce que tu as vraiment lancé en l'air autant de mandarine ?



Merci photoshop...


----------



## donatello (25 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait cette photo avec une longue pause et plusieurs flash ? ou est-ce que tu as vraiment lancé en l'air autant de mandarine ?



Mmmmmh je l'ai faite avec le mode "sport" de mon appareil en une seule prise... J'avoue que je ne maîtrise pas très bien ce qu'il fait. En tout cas le resultat est marrant.



> Elles sont superbes, tes photos de Croatie, Donatello! J'aime beaucoup les dominantes de couleurs, les ambiances et tout.
> Et j'adore les légendes!
> Chapeau!



Merci beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est des clichés pris au jetable et scannés à la va-vite. Je ne pensais pas qu'ils puissent soulever le moindre enthousiasme en dehors de celui (hautement partial) de ma mère...


----------



## donatello (25 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Merci photoshop...



Eh l'aut'... Même pas vrai !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jaloux...


----------



## sefie (25 Janvier 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Eh l'aut'... Même pas vrai !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autant pour moi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Les ombres des mandarines, elles me paraissaient bizarre...


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'autre difficulté de l'eau est qu'elle se contente rarement d'elle même



je confirme :






+ d'images sur mon site (nouvelle série très "aquatique").

Désolé de ne pouvoir suivre les débats, mais j'étais absent pendant toute la semaine (d'où les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## donatello (25 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, je m'explique pas ces ombres... en fait je pense que c'est un effet bougé.

Sans rancune mais sinon on écrit "au temps pour moi"...


----------



## c-66 (25 Janvier 2004)

Je suis allé passé la journée pour encourager mon frère qui participait à la coupe du monde de télémark (pour ceux qui ont lu Le Matin Dimanche vous l'aurez sûrement vu) et la vue sur la Dent Blanche était superbe, qu'en pensez-vous ?






Autrement pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le télémark, mon frère m'as pris en photo, bon, je fais plus de compétition et je passe mes journée derrière un ordinateur donc la dynamique s'en ressent (et mes jambes aussi, je vais passer une sale journée demain) mais ça vous donne une idée de la technique :


----------



## sefie (25 Janvier 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, je m'explique pas ces ombres... en fait je pense que c'est un effet bougé.
> 
> Sans rancune mais sinon on écrit "au temps pour moi"...








 On dérive du sujet mais voici un lien sympa sur notre belle langue

Autant pour moi ou au temps pour moi?


----------



## olidev (25 Janvier 2004)

Pour Donatello. Je devais me trouver en Coatie en même temps que toi en Août 2003. 

En voilà une : "Port d'Umag un soir d'août"






APN : Minolta Dimage 7i

Quelques autres photos ici : Croatie 2003


----------



## alan.a (25 Janvier 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> je suis tombé sur celle-ci qui me plait :



J'ai l'impression de revoir les travaux de Anna et Bernhard Blume (série Kitchen Frenzy, 1986) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				donatello a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmh je l'ai faite avec le mode "sport" de mon appareil en une seule prise... J'avoue que je ne maîtrise pas très bien ce qu'il fait. En tout cas le resultat est marrant.



Ca doit correspondre à mode "fill in" qui combine pose lente pour créer du flou (comme celui crée par le mvt des mains) et coup de flash pour figer l'action.
L'ombre étonnante vient peut être du fait que la personne qui tenait l'appareil a du légèrement bougé pdt la prise de vue.
Les trucs accrochés au mur ont aussi cet effet.



			
				turnover  a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si je la préfère en sépia ou en noir et blanc.



Tob sépia est un trop jaune , non ? Peut être que plus "marron" ton sépia te plairait plus. Tu as photoshop ?
Si oui, ouvre ton image, puis calque &gt; nx calque de réglage &gt; teinte saturation puis tu biffes redefenir et tu bouges le curseur de teinte pour donner la teinte que tu veux à ton image. Tu peux combiner plusieurs calques et t'amuser avec le masque pour melanger le tout.



			
				florentdesvosges  a dit:
			
		

> je confirme :



Ton eau penche bcp par contre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Belle série, bravo
La mer emeraude ressemble étrangement à la cote Bretonne.




Un souvenir des vacances de l'an passé , la corniche basque : 







			
				Veejee  a dit:
			
		

> la vue sur la Dent Blanche était superbe, qu'en pensez-vous ?



Magnifique ! J'aurai bcp aimé être là haut aussi pour voir ça (et photographier aussi !)
Le panorama devait être encore plus grandiose !

Alors que j'ai passé cette trés belle journée à photographier le bocage en face de chez moi, je n'ai encore rien a montrer, je n'ai pas encore offert un dos numérique à mon 6x6 !! Je sais , je suis un dinosaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais dès demain soir mon scanner va chauffer !


----------



## donatello (25 Janvier 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Pour Donatello. Je devais me trouver en Coatie en même temps que toi en Août 2003.



Merci, j'aime bien tes photos. Je suis resté très peu en istrie et j'ai surtout vu Rovinj et Pula, donc je ne reconnais pas tous le coins.


----------



## c-66 (25 Janvier 2004)

Voici encore 2 images prises à Thyon, la première est le barrage de la Grande Dixence, la seconde mes skis avec des traces dans la neige, j'étais sur un télésiège, je trouvais l'effet sympa.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2004)

Une image des toits et du clocher de Menton à Noël


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

Eh oui, à nouveau et c'est pas de la rigolade, cette fois même au bord du Lac ça tient, tout est blanc, superbe, voilà une photo prise de la fenêtre de mon bureau, j'ai volontairement laisser un temps de pause un peu plus long (0"4) et ouvert à 11 pour obtenir l'effet de la neige qui tombe, ça donne un effet intéressant :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2004)

...ruelle de Marrakech...
(photo prise pour la douce harmonie des couleurs)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

Jolies couleurs en effet thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici 2 photos prises récement en Guadeloupe:

la première (très classique)






Et la seconde un peu moins (pour l'endroit)






D'autres sont visibles  ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2004)

Tidju ! jpmiss, j'ai l'air malin maintenant avec mes couleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : plus sérieusement : c'est magnifique !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

Elles sont tres chouette tes couleurs mon bigounet!


----------



## Nathalex (26 Janvier 2004)

Ma photo de la fin de semaine : pas facile de prendre des photos avec des gros gants. Et puis les enlever par un temps pareil, ça va pas non ???!!!!


----------



## Marc-André (26 Janvier 2004)

Restons du côté des animaux.... 




et pourquoi pas une autre...




Marc-André


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

JP j'aime beaucoup celle là:





et ta 2e postée plus haut.


The Big ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) m'a donné envie de revoir mes photos du Maroc cet été,
je me suis amusé à retoucher rapidement une merde que j'avais laissé de coté,
j'aime bien la dern'z avec une petite modif du panneau de signalisation.

originale/





1/





2/





mais bon, j'vais pas la garder pour autant


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la dern'z avec une petite modif du panneau de signalisation.



c'est également ma préférée (j'admet que tu as fait mieux), la modif du panneau, c'est pour quoi ??


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voici 2 photos prises récement en Guadeloupe:



j'aime bcp la seconde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, de celles de ton site, j'ai bien apprécié celle-ci, classique mais bien plaisante :


----------



## Foguenne (26 Janvier 2004)

Celle-ci est bien sympa . 
	


 

Comme Petit Scarabée,   c'est celle-ci ma préférée.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> c'est également ma préférée (j'admet que tu as fait mieux), la modif du panneau, c'est pour quoi ??



C'était pour dire que la retouche peut influer sur l'ambiance, mais pas tout récupérer pour autant,
et puis j'avais pas grand chose à faire toute à l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais là ce qui serait bien c'est qu'on ai un topic du genre:

_"comment faire ses boites à lumière avec 30  (pour deux unités) projos de 500w et trépieds compris"_

j'y retourne il me reste un rouleau de papier sulfu qui finira pas au four sous une quiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh... le panneau "*dos d'âne*" c'est un petit rappel du monsieur à gauche


----------



## Foguenne (26 Janvier 2004)

Tes dernières photos sont très belles Florent.
Celle-ci a ma préférence. 

suivie de celle-ci, bien qu'elle "me déprime" un peu.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> euh... le panneau "*dos d'âne*" c'est un petit rappel du monsieur à gauche














 excellent.


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> excellent.



je n'avais pas saisi : très bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tes dernières photos sont très belles Florent.



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> suivie de celle-ci, bien qu'elle "me déprime" un peu.



ce n'est pas la plus gaie en effet (rassure toi, je n'ai pas sauté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

Je voulais essayer de donner une autre image que le Biarritz figé dans des images d'Epinal (sea, sex and sun ... and surf).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tes dernières photos sont très belles Florent.
> Celle-ci a ma préférence.



Ah oui Florent, en fait je pense que c'est celle là qui m'avait le plus interpelé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais celle que tu as posté dans l'autre sujet a quelque chose !

Quant au banc... ben tiens, je vous laisse je m'en vais lire ERRANCE qui vient d'arriver cet aprem' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(private joke avec Florent qui m'avait recommandé ce livre de Depardon)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci est bien sympa .


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

Vraiment spéctaculaire ton travail de retouche sur les photos du Maroc scarab'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment fais tu pour donner ce coté plus sombre au bord de la photo?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment fais tu pour donner ce coté plus sombre au bord de la photo?



Il y a plusieurs méthodes :

1/ (celle utilisée sur les photos plus haut)
Avec le rectangle de sélection, après avoir entré une valeur dans "contour progressif", (elle dépendra de la taille du fichier),
tu selectionnes toute l'image mais avec la souris (pas "pomme-a"), il vaut mieux étirer la zone de travail avant
pour commencer la sélection avant l'image et la finir après (dans la zone grise autour de l'image) pour être sur de ne pas rogner 1 pixel,
là tu vas constater que la sélection s'arrondit aux angles &gt;
pomme-a&gt;pomme-c &gt;pomme-n (fond noir)&gt;pomme-v = nouveau fichier avec les bords assombris (vignettage).

Après tu peux de nouveau jouer sur les niveaux si tu veux éclaicir un peu la totalité de l'image, 
ou une partie avec l'ellipse de sélection (pareil, taper une valeur pour ne pas trancher trop avec les nouveaux réglages)

2/
Ellipse de sélection (ou rectangle), taper une valeur dans la boite de dialogue "contour progressif"pour avoir un fondu de l'effet, 
sélectionner une zone, le mieux est de partir d'un angle supérieur pour aller à un angle opposé inférieur pour couvrir toute l'image,
intervertir la sélection, et, jouer sur les niveaux pour assombrir les bords.

edit:_ j'utilise cette méthode quand j'associe un flou gaussien au calque de niveaux,
toujours commencer par le flou, en plus les effets filtres n'annullent pas la selection,
y a plus qu'a passer aux niveaux sans faire "rétablir la selection"_



naturel/
Maintenant sur un fichier brut (RAW pour Canon) donc pas de traitement logiciel dans l'appareil, mais dans CS,
il y a le vignettage d'objectif en option au moment de l'export PSD, 
par exemple le fichier ci-dessous qui n'a subit aucune retouche après traitement Camera RAW de CS.
C'est encore un autre résultat, très naturel.





Sinon Grape utilise un masque de fusion et un degradé, mais je préfèrerais que ce soit lui qui explique sa méthode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: et bien sûr, sans doute d'autres façon d'y arriver...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

merci pour ce petit tuto. J'essayerais ca pour voir.


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

J'utilise une autre méthode (c'est l'avantage de photoshop, tu as 50 moyens differents de faire la même chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

j'ai mon image en fond

Puis dans le menu calque &gt; nx calque de réglage &gt; courbes
Dans la fenetre j'attrape le trait oblique et je le courbe vers le bas jusqu'a arriver à la densité que je veux donner aux bords de l'image

Dans la palette calque , j'ai donc mon image et par dessus mon calque de réglage

Dans le calque de réglage, il y a deux rectangle, celui de gauche permet de retourner a tout moment au réglage des courbes et celui de droite d'appliquer un masque.
Le masque va trouer le réglage et faire ressortir l'image au dessous au "naturel"

Je clique donc dans le masque (il y a un double rectangle autour pour montrer que c'est bon) et avec l'ellipse de selection je trace une belle ellipse centrée)
Puis je la remplie de noir, menu  édition &gt; remplir puis noir.
(Quand on met du noir dans un masque, ça fait un trou et quand on met du blanc on rebouche le trou)

Tu vas alors voir l'image du dessous apparaitre dans l'ellipse , mais les bords sont trop francs.

Toujours avec le masque selectionner , mais en prenant soin de deselectionner la forme ellipse pour ne plus avoir le chemin de fourmis, j'applique un fort flou gaussien.

Et voilà

L'interet de cette méthode et qu'elle ne détruit pas l'image originale, il suffit de désactiver le calque de réglage pour revenir au début. L'autre interet et de pouvoir regler facilement la densité des bords, même apres avoir fait l'effet de vignetage.
Vignetage que l'on peut modifier aussi trés facilement en faisant une nouvelle forme dans le masque.

C'est clair mon truc ????


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

Sinon ce matin une voiture banalisée a fait une photo de moi, j'espère qu'elle sera belle !
J'ai un peu été pris de court alors j'ai pas eu le temps de soigner ma silhouette sur la moto. Je sortais d'un virage et j'aurai pu faire un truc sympa . J'étais un peu en contre jour , mais le flash devrait équilibrer tout ça.

J'aurai bien aimé la voir et vous vous la montrer, mais je vais pas trop aller la réclamer chez le photographe celle là


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair mon truc ?



Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ce matin une voiture banalisée a fait une photo de moi, j'espère qu'elle sera belle !
> J'ai un peu été pris de court alors j'ai pas eu le temps de soigner ma silhouette sur la moto. Je sortais d'un virage et j'aurai pu faire un truc sympa . J'étais un peu en contre jour , mais le flash devrait équilibrer tout ça.
> 
> J'aurai bien aimé la voir et vous vous la montrer, mais je vais pas trop aller la réclamer chez le photographe celle là



Ceci dit le photographe en question, est hors la loi, l'utilisation d'un flash est strictement interdite sur la route !!


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit le photographe en question, est hors la loi, l'utilisation d'un flash est strictement interdite sur la route !!



j'y retourne pour voir s'il est encore garé au même endroit , je vais relever sa plaque et porter plainte.


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

J'oubliai un truc trés important.

Si vous avez plusieurs images à la même taille , il suffit d'attraper et de glisser le calque réglage dans une autre photo pour que l'effet se fasse tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> j'y retourne pour voir s'il est encore garé au même endroit , je vais relever sa plaque et porter plainte.



En tout cas si on risque un retrait, ça vaut le coup de se payer un bon avocat, 
c'est pour ça que leurs nouvelles machines ont des focales et des niveaux d'iso impressionants.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliai un truc trés important.
> 
> Si vous avez plusieurs images à la même taille , il suffit d'attraper et de glisser le calque réglage dans une autre photo pour que l'effet se fasse tout de suite.



Pourquoi pas scripter la manip ?


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas si on risque un retrait, ça vaut le coup de se payer un bon avocat,
> c'est pour ça que leurs nouvelles machines ont des focales et des niveaux d'iso impressionants.



A priori je risque rien, de face ça risque d'être dur de lire la plaque.
Mais tu m'as l'air bien informé !!! Tu as changé de metier ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas scripter la manip ?



Oui , pourquoi pas , mais j'ai voulu faire simple. Le glisser déposer ça parle de suite.
Le script est valable pour des images du même format et même résolution sinon ça va partir dans tous les sens !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui , pourquoi pas , mais j'ai voulu faire simple. Le glisser déposer ça parle de suite.
> Le script est valable pour des images du même format et même résolution sinon ça va partir dans tous les sens !!



Sauf peut être si tu commences ton script par un" pomme-a&gt;pomme-c" il s'adaptera à toutes les dimensions. Non ?


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

Je pense que le pb vient du fait que l'ellipse est déssinée à une certaine taille et qu'elle est placée avec une abscisse et un ordonnée précise.
Le flou gaussien étant lui même défini par rapport à cette taille...

Si tu lances  un script sur une photo plus petite tu risques d'avoir le vignettage que sur une partie et sur une photo plus grande dans un coin.

A tester


----------



## turnover (27 Janvier 2004)

Superbe les photos de Florent. Comme d'hab quoi.
La dernière du jour.





  à voir en grand  ICI


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le pb vient du fait que l'ellipse est déssinée à une certaine taille et qu'elle est placée avec une abscisse et un ordonnée précise.
> Le flou gaussien étant lui même défini par rapport à cette taille...
> 
> Si tu lances  un script sur une photo plus petite tu risques d'avoir le vignettage que sur une partie et sur une photo plus grande dans un coin.
> ...



Cherches pas, en te lisant ça m'a sauté aux yeux, les filtres (donc flou gaussien) ne sont pas scriptables


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

Voici deux des clichés du week-end, mon scanner va pouvoir se reposer.

le premier que je pense optimiser





le deuxième, brut


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux des clichés du week-end, mon scanner va pouvoir se reposer.
> 
> le premier que je pense optimiser



Joli

Sur-impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'aimerais savoir comment


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Cherches pas, en te lisant ça m'a sauté aux yeux, les filtres (donc flou gaussien) ne sont pas scriptables



j'ai bien des scripts flou gaussien (1 &amp; 2) et accentuation (5 ou 6 différents)


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux des clichés du week-end, mon scanner va pouvoir se reposer.
> 
> le premier que je pense optimiser



la première est assez impressionnante par ses couleurs, sa texture, mais j'avoue ne pas être fan du cadrage (soit il coupe trop l'arbre, soit pas assez, selon moi).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien des scripts flou gaussien (1 &amp; 2) et accentuation (5 ou 6 différents)



Tu veux dire que tu as créé des scripts incluant des effets (filtres) au milieu d'autres fonctions ?

Si oui ça m'interresse, parce que je n'ai pas pu exécuter dans un traitement par lot scripté (ouvrir, redimensionnement, accentuation, enregistrer sous)
l'accentuation (simple en plus ! contours plus net) ne passait pas sur mes vignettes.

Mais si tu as une solution, je prend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aide CS:
_Vous pouvez enregistrer la plupart, mais pas la totalité, des commandes dans un script.
Vous pouvez enregistrer les opérations exécutées avec les outils Rectangle de sélection, Déplacement, Polygone, Lasso, Baguette magique, Recadrage, Tranche, Gomme magique, Dégradé, Pot de peinture, Texte, Forme personnalisée, Annotations, Pipette et Echantillonnage de couleur, ainsi que les opérations exécutées dans les palettes Historique, Nuancier, Couleur, Tracés, Couches, Calques, Styles et Scripts._


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sur-impression



non



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'aimerais savoir comment



en retournant la photo on comprend mieux qu'il s'agit simplement du reflet d'un arbre dans une marre d'eau, avec des touffes d'herbes au fond.
Le bocage en face de ma maison est sous les eaux alors j'expérimente avec mes bottes aux pieds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (surtout ne pas faire tomber l'appareil !!!)



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> mais j'avoue ne pas être fan du cadrage (soit il coupe trop l'arbre, soit pas assez, selon moi).



Je suis d'accord, il y a un truc qui yoyotte. Le fichier est aussi brut de scan que les nuages et il faut que je trouve un truc.
J'ai fait d'autres tentatives de prises de vues mais les bruts de scans nécessitent encore de pas mal de travail avant d'être montrable.
Ma dignité m'interdit de montrer n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sitôt le montage vidéo d'un gros client terminé, je m'y colle, mais je sais pas encore vers où aller...




			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu as créé des scripts incluant des effets (filtres) au milieu d'autres fonctions ?



Je viens de faire un script dédié au vignetage, avec ma méthode, ça passe au poil.

Un petit cadeau bonux en attendant la suite


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> en retournant la photo on comprend mieux qu'il s'agit simplement du reflet d'un arbre dans une marre d'eau, avec des touffes d'herbes au fond.


Evidement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 le coté "peinture" aurait du me mettre sur la voie !




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un script dédié au vignetage, avec ma méthode, ça passe au poil.



Bien il fonctionne alors, avec flou gaussien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je l'essaierais, sinon j'utilisais mon 1er exemple plus haut (scripté),
du coup je vais revoir mon script de redimensionnement avec accentuationque j'avais testé pour mes nouvelles pages, mais comme le traitement par lot
de Firework tournait très bien je ne me suis pas attardé sur celui qui bloquait dans CS.

PS: C'est à l'autruche les plumes derrière


----------



## Marc-André (28 Janvier 2004)

En voici une prise a Montréal en 2000






Marc-André


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Marc-André a dit:
			
		

> En voici une prise a Montréal en 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <font color="purple"> 
On aimerait la voir en plus grand, il me semble en tout cas qua ta PDC est très réussie,
et beaucoup de douceur ressort de tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en ai besoin aujourd'hui, merci.

Mais, re-postes dans une dimension plus exploitable pour l'uil STP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

J'ai pris le temps cette après-midi de faire une ballade dans la neige.
Keren Ann en boucle sur l'iPod  durant la rando, c'est "que du bonheur".
Une des images que j'ai pris.






J'ai mis en ligne quelques photos  ici.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

j'aime beaucoup celle-ci:






Le coté vide et austère des campagnes enneigées.

J'en ai une un peu dans le meme genre prise en auvergne. Si j'ai le temps je la posterais demain


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une un peu dans le meme genre prise en auvergne. Si j'ai le temps je la posterais demain


<font color="purple"> 
Mmmmmm je pars quelques jours en Aubrac, faire un pacte avec les loups (Alem sait où, )
Je sens que les photos vont plus se passer dans l'étable que sur le plateau vu la météo,
mais c'est déjà une fête rien que de penser aux soirées au coin du feu à trier les merdes de la journée avec un bon vin chaud pour compagnon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foguenne j'adhère bien à ça:





et tu tiens un bon truc avec le tracteur, à affiner dans toshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

Merci jpmiss, merci petitscarabée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le tracteur m'a plus car il est vraiment "intégré" au paysage.
J'en ai pris plusieurs de cet engin, je vais essayer d'en tirer quelques choses de sympa.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> Mmmmmm je pars quelques jours en Aubrac



Dans le genre vide et austère tu vas etre servi!


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre vide et austère tu vas etre servi!



Pense-tu, c'est plein de touristes maintenant l'Aubrac, enfin tout est relatif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, c'est bon, Scarab, il devrait faire frais et quand même pas mal de soleil. Le frais, c'est pas inutile en cette saison. En ce moment l'Aubrac est plutôt humide, alors sans gel, gare à la gadoue sous la neige, on risque d'y laisser les godasses. le mieux, c'est quand même parce que la neige molle avec du fumier dessous, c'est pas toujours pratique quand on marche, je parle d'expérience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par là-haut, plus il fait froid, mieux c'est en hiver


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> Mmmmmm je pars quelques jours en Aubrac, faire un pacte avec les loups (Alem sait où, )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre vide et austère tu vas etre servi!


 <font color="purple"> 
Je suis vide et austère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais les Vosges...

Mais quelle beauté dans l'austèrité, j'espère la saisir dans toute son altérité, sinon je retourne faire la cuisine aux bourgeois.

Faudra juste que j'apprenne à être aimable avec eux  au pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

<font color="purple">L'austèrité a ses bon coté, le tout est d'arriver au bon moment :

(8 décembre à Lyon, mais un peu après l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'avoue, un peu cadré à mon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )






   </font>


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2004)

hé hé


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> (8 décembre à Lyon, mais un peu après l'heure
> 
> 
> ...



le mackie s'était perdu sur ces marches ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">
> Foguenne j'adhère bien à ça:



idem, c'est celle qui remporte mes faveurs


----------



## turnover (29 Janvier 2004)

Ce matin c'était super verglacé, j'en ai profité pour prendre une petite série en voiture. Faites pas attention si y'a du bougé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça glissait grave


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin c'était super verglacé, j'en ai profité pour prendre une petite série en voiture








 ça ne craignait pas trop ?? j'espère que sarko ne t'a pas vu ..

J'aime bien celle du rétro, surtout pour l'ambiance qu'elle dégage


----------



## turnover (29 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ça ne craignait pas trop ?? j'espère que sarko ne t'a pas vu ..


 Bah franchement ça avançait pas vite ... 1h de plus que d'hab pour aller travailler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien celle du rétro, surtout pour l'ambiance qu'elle dégage


 J'aurai bien voulu la faire plus net celle là et surtout avoir l'autre voiture avec un rétro plus grand et moins sale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit cadeau bonux en attendant la suite











 STL ne m'avait jamais dit qu'elle avait un enfant !!!


----------



## alan.a (29 Janvier 2004)

J'ai fait ce matin un panorama du coin ou j'habite après être monté en voiture à l'école des enfants.






Ensuite, en moto, c'etait un peu trop freestyle pour que je songe à faire des photos !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> mais là ce qui serait bien c'est qu'on ai un topic du genre:
> 
> _"comment faire ses boites à lumière avec 30  (pour deux unités) projos de 500w et trépieds compris"_


<font color="purple">
Et vu que comme d'hab' on trouve rien à Lyon

Pour la boite portable, un peu moins de 4 :

1 plaque de papier plume A4
1 feuille de calque 180g A4
1 feuille de revétement adhésif noir
du ruban adhésif noir, de la néoprène.

et hop, une boite à lumière de 20 cm x 12,5 cm





   </font>


----------



## NicoNantes (30 Janvier 2004)

Je m'excuse mais je n'est pas de site ou URL !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..... j'ai des photos en jpg. Je ne sais pas comment faire pour les joindres au message ????
(copier coller ne marche pas, je suis novis)





 HELP !!! svp


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Janvier 2004)

nico a dit:
			
		

> je n'est pas de site [...] les joindres au message  [...] je suis novis



en orthographe aussi visiblement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut avoir un hébergement à ta disposition (généralement ton FAI t'en offre un pour tes comptes perso).


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> en orthographe aussi visiblement



T'es rude avec les nioubies!
Une petite tisane Florent?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS pour: nico si tu veux plus de details sur la facon de proceder fais un petit tour sur la  FAQ  et utilise la fonction recherche


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es rude avec les nioubies!
> Une petite tisane Florent?



je n'ai plus que du thé, ça doit être ça


----------



## olof (31 Janvier 2004)

2 photos d'un petit tour en raquettes, ce matin au Creux-du-Van (près de Neuchâtel en Suisse).

Comme vous pouvez le voir, il y avait pas mal de vent. A des moments, c'était dur de tenir debout !!

Le première photo, prise là haut... 

Et la deuxième, depuis en bas... 


Bon week-end à tous !


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Janvier 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> 2 photos d'un petit tour en raquettes, ce matin au Creux-du-Van (près de Neuchâtel en Suisse).
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir, il y avait pas mal de vent. A des moments, c'était dur de tenir debout



comme j'aime bien la première, je l'ai passé sous Toshop (j'espère que cela ne te dérange pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et cela donne ça :


----------



## alan.a (31 Janvier 2004)

J'ai moi aussi mis mon grain de sel en reprenant la photo de Olof et les bases de Florent, je propose ces bricolages pour "carte-postaliser" l'image et la mettre dans un sens de lecture plus logique (enfin selon moi) :






Pour ma part je viens de finir le gros oeuvre des autres photos des arbres dont un premier aperçu a été posté il y a quelques jours.
J'ai un peu trop le nez dedans depuis un moment pour avoir assez de recul alors je les livre aux lions pour des critiques et des suggestions.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Janvier 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> 2 photos d'un petit tour en raquettes, ce matin au Creux-du-Van (près de Neuchâtel en Suisse).
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir, il y avait pas mal de vent. A des moments, c'était dur de tenir debout !!
> 
> ...



Comme toi, ce matin, en raquettes dans la neige avec du vent, mais par contre un peu plus au nord, dans les Vosges.
neige et vent


----------



## Omega (1 Février 2004)




----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

je reste bouche-bé envoyant vos photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








elles sont vraiment belles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai encore de l'apprentissage à faire pour rivaliser un peu avec vous


----------



## Sir (1 Février 2004)

Vous pensez quoi de ma photo ? Je fus connecte sous le pseudonyme de Omega .
Merci.


----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez quoi de ma photo ?



Euuuuuuuh...

'+


----------



## Macthieu (1 Février 2004)

pourriez-vous être plus explicite dans vos propos s'il vous plait


----------



## olof (1 Février 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Comme toi, ce matin, en raquettes dans la neige avec du vent, mais par contre un peu plus au nord, dans les Vosges.
> neige et vent



Pour donner suite à cette  photo,
voici ces fameuses montagnes (Monch au milieu et Joungfrau à droites), vues depuis mon balcon vendredi après-midi...

La qualité est pas top, j'attends des meilleurs conditions !


----------



## olof (1 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> comme j'aime bien la première, je l'ai passé sous Toshop (j'espère que cela ne te dérange pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve juste dommage que l'arbre soit trop noir. Sinon, c'est sympa !


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Février 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> La qualité est pas top, j'attends des meilleurs conditions !



en effet, c'est un peu terne.
Tu pourras certainement faire beaucoup mieux avec ce paysage et un premier plan original


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuuuh...
> 
> '+



pas grand chose d'autre à dire de mon côté ...


----------



## Sir (1 Février 2004)

Personne pour ma photo ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2004)

Omega a dit:
			
		

>



Au feu! C'est ça? J'ai bon?


----------



## Sir (1 Février 2004)

Pourquoi suis je le seul a etre discrimine ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi suis je le seul a etre discrimine ?



Parce que c'est dimanche...


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour ma photo ?



Elle est insolite ta photo, mais sinon assez quelconque il faut l'avouer. Dommage, que l'on ne voie pas mieux les flammes dans l'immeuble.. tu n'as pas tenté de monter sur l'échelle pour avoir un bon point de vue ?


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi suis je le seul a etre discrimine ?



Pourquoi tu passes ton temps à pleurer sur le forum qu'on ne te répond pas, même quand on te répond ?

'+


----------



## benjamin (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez quoi de ma photo ? Je fus connecte sous le pseudonyme de Omega .
> Merci.



Tant que tu utiliseras du passé antérieur superflu dans tes phrases, tu auras peu de réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faut savoir le manier avec élégance


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez quoi de ma photo ?



bah rien.... elle est vide...


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah rien.... elle est vide...



Normal, les pompiers avaient évacué l'immeuble.


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez quoi de ma photo ? Je fus connecte sous le pseudonyme de Omega .
> Merci.



Que même les calendriers de pompiers n'en voudraient pas !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2004)

[mode indulgence on]Bah vous êtes méchants aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a fait  dans l'événementiel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pis il a le droit d'apprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/mode indulgence off] 

Conseils: fait la mise au point c'est flou, prend du Fugi comme pellicule, si c'est pas du numérique c'est mieux pour les couleurs, regarde des catalogues de photographes pour étudier leurs cadrages etc...


Bon à sa décharge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a du voir la pub pour les kleenex machin chose aussi et ça l'a influencé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ha ces publicitaires nous z'en f'ront pas d'autres "nez peur" "nez bien" "nez sauvé"


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Février 2004)

Par contre Sir, vu que tu étais sur place, peux-tu m'expliquer pourquoi les pompiers essayent de sauver une cheminée alors que le gars qui a le feu dans son appart est dans l'immeuble d'à coté ??


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Février 2004)

Oups ! on est pas dans le bar là !

[mode Michel Deniso on] Désolé [/mode Michel Deniso off]

Tu vois Sir, elle est bien ta photo. (ne me demande rien de technique, je n'y connais rien)


----------



## alan.a (1 Février 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Par contre Sir, vu que tu étais sur place, peux-tu m'expliquer pourquoi les pompiers essayent de sauver une cheminée alors que le gars qui a le feu dans son appart est dans l'immeuble d'à coté ??


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moi aussi mis mon grain de sel en reprenant la photo de Olof et les bases de Florent, je propose ces bricolages pour "carte-postaliser" l'image et la mettre dans un sens de lecture plus logique (enfin selon moi)



Il y a quelque chose qui me gène avec la retouche photo, C'est qu'on sort de la réalité, je suis d'accord qu'on pousse certaines couleurs (ou autre, je ne sais pas comment l'on fait) pour faire aparaître un détail, qu'on fasse un recadrage pour mettre en valeur un élément, mais ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est qu'on retourne une photo (j'ai la même réaction quand c'est fait à la télé pour mettre deux personne "comme en face l'une de l'autre" lors d'un débat par exemple).
Pour moi, une photo, est une image réelle figée à un instant T que l'on prend pour se souvenir, pour montrer quelque chose, ...

Tu as retourné cette photo pour lui donner un sens de lecture, je trouve qu'elle ne veux pas dire la meme chose que celle d'origine, Olof lorsqu'il a pris cette photo as dû lutter contre ce vent , et c'est bien exprimé , car il vient de la droite et contre le sens de lecture, alors qu'en faisant venir le vent de gauche, dans le sens de lecture, cette force n'est plus ressentie de la même façon, et en plus, l'endroit qu'elle représente n'existe pas !

Si par exemple tu prends cette  photo  et que tu penses que le sens de lecture serait meilleur en la retournant, tout ceux qui connaissent le Ballon d'Alsace et les Alpes Bernoises ne s'y retrouveront pas, car ce paysage n'est pas possible, le chalet en deuxième plan ne peut pas être placé sur une autre pente, et les Bernoises à l'horizon ne peuvent se présenter que dans l'ordre normal de leur position physique sur la planète.

C'est mon avis, il n'engage que moi, et je suis tout ouïe pour comprendre ce qui vous pousse à modifier de la sorte une image, et ainsi créer (dans notre cas) un paysage qui n'existe pas.


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2004)

Tu résumes bien ma pensée sur les retouches de photos Jean-iMarc! Bravo!

Dans le même ordre d'idée, j'ai un pote qui applique des rotations à beaucoup de ses photos de skis, pour augmenter la sensation de pente accentuée!! Je dois dire que je trouve ça particulièrement absurde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'empêche que certaines retouches, même majeures, peuvent donner des trucs sympas, mais ça passe dans l'art et ce n'est plus vraiment de la photo!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2004)

Je suis assez d'accord avec les propos de Jean-iMarc. Je ne retouche jamais, ou alors très légèrement mes photos pour les faire correspondre à la réalité; dans le cas contraire (trop de retouches) ce ne sont plus alors _les_ photos que j'ai prises.

On peut bien sûr retoucher ses photos... mais on est dans un autre domaine alors. On peut parler de retouche artistique.


----------



## alan.a (1 Février 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelque chose qui me gène avec la retouche photo (...) c'est mon avis, il n'engage que moi, et je suis tout ouïe pour comprendre ce qui vous pousse à modifier de la sorte une image, et ainsi créer (dans notre cas) un paysage qui n'existe pas.



Pour ma part, j'ai toujours eu comme idée que la photo ne représentait pas la réalité, qu'elle représentait au mieux le point de vue d'un photographe, point de vue forcement subjectif puisquhumain. Elle ne fait pas mieux qu'un peintre ou un écrivain, elle le fait différemment et/ou plus facilement. 
Je n'ai pas un parcours de photographe reporter pour qui la quête de l'objectivité est recherchée, mais je pense qu'il est vain d'espérer cela. Un reporter met de sa passion ou de sa révolte dans une image, et c'est cette passion ou cette révolte qui est transmise et qui fait réagir ou qui a valeur de témoignage.
On prend forcément position, le simple fait de cadrer en est une.

Du coup, peu importe les moyens, les tuyautages, au final seule compte l'image et ce qu'elle transmet. Les bricolages viennent renforcer la position, le point de vue, ce qu'on veut transmettre, ils sont les adjectifs de l'écrivain.

Et puis, peu importe au final que les montagnes soient à l'envers sur ta photo d'exemple, le principal c'est que les montagnes restent dans le bon sens dans la réalité.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai toujours eu comme idée que la photo ne représentait pas la réalité



J'ai beau essayer, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ça.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> qu'elle représentait au mieux le point de vue d'un photographe, point de vue forcement subjectif puisquhumain.



Oui, mais quand tu regardes quelque chose, c'est la réalité, mais tu le vois à ta manière, et une personne à coté de toi le voit à sa façon, donc, pour moi, la photo est sa perception de la réalité (là, on se rejoint un peu). 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On prend forcément position, le simple fait de cadrer en est une.



Je suis d'accord.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, peu importe au final que les montagnes soient à l'envers sur ta photo d'exemple




Pas du tout d'accord (mais j'ai sorti ta phrase de son contexte).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

<font color="purple"> Rapidement, et tout léger en direct du plateau d'Aubrac via GPRS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(sur l'écran du TI, pas facile de retoucher, les couleurs et les contrastes)

Dimanche, fin d'après-midi, pas de recadrage.
















Edit: J'allais oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple"> Rapidement, et tout léger en direct du plateau d'Aubrac via GPRS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le bonjour au lac de Saint-Andéol (si je ne m'abuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), scarab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est-y pas beau, la Lozère ?


----------



## turnover (2 Février 2004)

Le ciel est magnifique, superbe couché ? levé ? !!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple"> Edit: J'allais oublier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au fait, tu vignettes beaucoup trop à mon gout là!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Oui Luc c'est beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oui St Andéol (à pied route fermée pour cause de congères)

Alem, tu as sans doute raison, je suis pressé de retrouver mon super ecran pour les répglages,
celui du Ti 667 n'est vraiment pas fait pour ça ! mais bon là c'est l'heure de chausser les raquettes


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui Luc c'est beau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut que je pense à économiser pour m'acheter la future panda 4x4 moué. (bah ouais, en plus c'est petit)


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

J'espère, scarab, que tu connais un peu l'histoire (et les légendes qui vont avec) de Saint-Andéol, c'est assez marrant. une idée de la chose sur cet excellent site relatif à l' Aubrac


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Février 2004)

hello jean-mi',

Je préfère la seconde. Beau premier plan, beau ciel.

Sur la 3ème, même remarque qu'alèm.

La première, je l'aurais préféré cadrée avec l'arbre en premier plan, en beaucoup plus gros (centré ou déporté, je ne sais pas ??).

Bon plateau


----------



## turnover (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]Faut que je pense à économiser pour m'acheter la future panda 4x4 moué. (bah ouais, en plus c'est petit)


Et c'était pas cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça l'est un peu plus maintenant ...


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faut que je pense à économiser pour m'acheter la future panda 4x4 moué. (bah ouais, en plus c'est petit)



En cas de congères, ne compte pas trop sur une panda 4x4 pour te sauver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me rappelle avoir vu, tandis qu'on montait de nasbinals au fer à cheval (à l'époque mini pistes de ski alpin) en ski, la jeep de la police gentiment plantée dès la première congère. En cas de vraies congères, à part la chenillette, c'est râpé


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En cas de vraies congères, à part la chenillette, c'est râpé



ça dépend. on peut toujours s'amuser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(au cas où, je dois bien avoir quelques peaux-de-phoques et des skis de randos qui vont avec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2004)

Mon goût des ciels bleu me fait préférer la première avec dans son aspiration la troisième. Bonne détente Jean-Michel.


----------



## bouilla (2 Février 2004)

scrab' tu es mon dieu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






la 2eme et la 3eme sont magnifiques je trouve


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

superbe lumiere sur la 3eme. Un petit coup de flash ou tout naturel?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> [mode indulgence on]Bah vous êtes méchants aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et attendre un peu: avec des flames qui sortent par les fenetres et de gens qui sautent cette photo aurait été plus "dynamique"


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et attendre un peu: avec des flames qui sortent par les fenetres et de gens qui sautent cette photo aurait été plus "dynamique"



ouais super! Genre 11 septembre!


----------



## bouilla (2 Février 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ouais super! Genre 11 septembre!



au risque de te décevoir, des immeubles en feu avec des habitants dedans, ça c'est déja produit avant le 11 septembre...et apres aussi...

amenes un peu de second degré avec toi la prochaine fois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> au risque de te décevoir, des immeubles en feu avec des habitants dedans, ça c'est déja produit avant le 11 septembre...et apres aussi...
> 
> amenes un peu de second degré avec toi la prochaine fois.



je rigole. Faut amener un peu de troisème degré avec toi la prochaine fois...


----------



## bouilla (2 Février 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je rigole. Faut amener un peu de troisème degré avec toi la prochaine fois...



bien, faut que je laisse tomber le bourbon alors, c'est plus assez fort


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

<font color="purple"> Bon je vous fais une réponse rapide (pas envie de rater "Les Virtuoses" au coin du feu)
Et puis, lever à 5 h pour être sur le plateau (d'Aubrac) pour les premières lueurs du jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh bé MERCI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Bouilla  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

JP non pas de flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Florent, t'inquiètes, j'ai au moins 50 cadrages différents...(l'arbre)
Luc, en bon Déodatien (stDié des Vosges) je suis un descendant direct des Celtes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Turnover, j'avais mis fin d'après midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alem, j'ai ta Panda turbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(col de Bonnecombe cet aprem)







Mon nouveau pote (1 tonne 5 )  






Et sa fiancée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 </font>


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple"> Alem, j'ai ta Panda turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voila ! il n'y connait rien LucG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











à fond de première ça passe !!!


----------



## turnover (2 Février 2004)

Oupsss autant pour moi.
Joli monsieur et madame.
J'aime bien la courbe de la déblayeuse avec l'arbre


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> [image]http://
> Mon nouveau pote (1 tonne 5 )
> 
> 
> ...



ça va faire du mélange, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Je surveille les faits-divers de la Lozère Nouvelle à partir de ce vendredi des fois qu'on annonce la découverte d'une panda  lâchement abandonnée dans la nature. Et j'avertis la SPP au plus vite si c'est le cas. Non mais !


----------



## turnover (3 Février 2004)

J'ai rajouté quelques photos dans mon album.
Ce sont surtout 5-6 test sur le thème de l'eau. Je n'avais pas assez de temps pour faire plus. C'est un premier jet. C'est pas terrible ... Mais je veux votre avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai aussi fait 2-3 macros.


----------



## alan.a (3 Février 2004)

Je suis allé voir tes photos (tu as mis le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et j'ai quelques petites choses à dire.

Tout d'abord il y a du progrès par rapports aux premiers clichés, ce qui est une bonne chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les critiques, je trouve que tu es peu trop proche du sujet et que ça manque un peu "d'air". 
Je trouve aussi que tu cadres trop d'en haut, peut être devrait tu essayer d'être plus proche de la surface.
L'exposition au flash écrase un peu trop l'eau (et les berges) et la fige sans pour autant lui donner une belle qualité.
Peut être devrais tu essayer une exposition "FILL IN" (vitesse lente et coup de flash) ou un pose longue sur pied.


----------



## turnover (3 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord il y a du progrès par rapports aux premiers clichés, ce qui est une bonne chose.



Ah je progresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les critiques, je trouve que tu es peu trop proche du sujet et que ça manque un peu "d'air".



Cet endroit est justement étroit, pas possible de trop avancer car la berge est friable .. et impossible de reculer à cause d'une haie ... Je crois que je vais devoir trouver un autre coin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi que tu cadres trop d'en haut, peut être devrait tu essayer d'être plus proche de la surface.



Je suis d'accord sur ça, mais là aussi c'est d'une berge élevée de plus d'un mètre que cela se passe. Je vais vraiemnt devoir trouver un autre coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'exposition au flash écrase un peu trop l'eau (et les berges) et la fige sans pour autant lui donner une belle qualité.
> Peut être devrais tu essayer une exposition "FILL IN" (vitesse lente et coup de flash) ou un pose longue sur pied.



Je vais éssayer, continuer à apprendre même si je me suis déjà aperçu des limites de mon numérique. Quand il n'y a pas ou peu de lumière ... dur dur


----------



## alan.a (3 Février 2004)

Je ne vais pas trop pouvoir te décoincer sur les poses longues en numérique car je ne sais pas trop. J'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment fonction de ton appareil.
Petit scarabée maitrise bien le truc, enfin je veux dire plutot que l'appareil de petit scarabée maitrise bien (comme il est perdu au fond des champs j'en profite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## turnover (3 Février 2004)

Alors je vais aller à la chasse aux petits scarabées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis rien qu'en regardant son matériel, son appareil est mieux que le mien.
Sur le coup y va se vanter c sur


----------



## cmatrit (5 Février 2004)

Mon nouveau pote (1 tonne 5 )  






Et sa fiancée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 </font> 

[/QUOTE]

Etonnant, ça doit-être le dernier coin de France et de Navarre où les bestiaux en Stabulation Libres ont encore leurs cornes...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

<font color="purple">A ma connaissance pas de problème avec les randonneurs en saison,
mais si tu fais allusion aux entraves, c'est l'hiver à 1350 m en Aubrac,
ces braves bêtes seront en totale liberté sur les hauteurs en mars...

Sinon je doute que des ambiances à la "Fantin Latour" (ou école Hollandaise) soient très hype actuellement ...
Mais j'ai aimé faire ça: (pour Turnover, pause lente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+ Flash + Boite à lumière + couché de soleil  )





PS: Luc, le mélange Charolais/Aubrac s'appelle "Fleur d'Aubrac"  </font>

*edit:*


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais pas trop pouvoir te décoincer sur les poses longues en numérique car je ne sais pas trop.


<font color="purple"> 
C'est simple, il n'y a pas de différence, je crois que tu confonds numérique et compact (qui peuvent être argentique),
le numérique ne compense pas la méconnaissance de la technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## turnover (5 Février 2004)

Ton hébergeur à du mal ou c'est mon FAI, je ne vois aucune de tes photos ...
Merci beaucoup pour tes aides, j'apprend sur le tas et c'est ecellent de vous avoir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à alan aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAJ* : Ayé ça remarche . jolie jolie c'est les paramètre que tu m'as donné en mp ? Je vais vers rodez en mars j'en prendrais quelques unes aussi


----------



## alan.a (5 Février 2004)

*edit:*
<font color="purple"> 
C'est simple, il n'y a pas de différence, je crois que tu confonds numérique et compact (qui peuvent être argentique),
le numérique ne compense pas la méconnaissance de la technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>  

[/QUOTE]

J'ai toujours un peu de mal à me faire à l'idée que le numérique est un appareil photo normal , ça doit être pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis autant je me repère entre un FM2 et un x 700 ; mais entre  le QSXV 2 qui n'a pas de pose B et un HZ3- LPv 451 qui l'a , j'ai encore du mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'y arriverai !!! C'est promis.
Toutefois il doit bien y avoir des petites différences à l'usage, et c'est ça que j'ignore !!

Sinon trés belle photo, je regrette juste le flou sur le visage.
C'est amusant, hier j'etais à la conférence d'un ami photographe au Musée des Beaux Arts de Rouen, on a justement parlé du profond lien que l'on trouvait entre la peinture flamande et hollandaise (mais aussi l'iconographie) et son travail. On a aussi parlé de l'interet de peintre des filles nues, mais là c'est un autre débat


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> c'est les paramètres que tu m'as donné en mp ?


<font color="purple"> 
Houlà non, là on est à 1/15" à f 4,5, il y a quand même une source de lumière assez hard (chaude, mais dure) on frise une grosse sur-expo au delà de ce temps de pause,
il fallait garder l'ombre ambiante, le flash sert juste à fixer (second rideau) la silhouette, sinon on aurait un gros flou, voire un spectre,
l'intêret (pour moi) de cette photo a été de cadrer la fenêtre à droite,
et, d'attendre que quelqu'un passe dans le rai pour suggérer la fenêtre de gauche (hors champ).

Sinon Alan, le flou est recherché (voir temps de pause), attention je n'ai pas dis maitrisé à 100 %,
mais c'est du pris sur le vif, et ce, sans reflex, compte tenu du temps de réaction de mon G5,
(que je connais pas mal&gt;donc anticipation au déclenchement) je suis plutôt content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




De plus en 35 mm on a une distance du sujet rarement propice à une super netteté en second rideau,
sauf bien sur s'il est en premier plan de la scène, enfin me semble t'il.
Je suis ouvert à tous conseils sur ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Et aussi à des vitesses supérieures, je n'avais plus la poussière de paille )

Allez une cht'tit pour la route 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS: ALem, je n'ai pas de bonnes nouvelles de mr Malaviol...voilà, la vie continue comme on dit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</font>


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">A ma connaissance pas de problème avec les randonneurs en saison,
> mais si tu fais allusion aux entraves, c'est l'hiver à 1350 m en Aubrac,
> ces braves bêtes seront en totale liberté sur les hauteurs en mars...
> 
> ...



Je l'aime bien, ta photo, petit scarabée (même si ça me fait plus penser à Georges de la Tour qu'à Fantin-Latour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour les cornes faut quand même pas croire que l'Aubrac, c'est la jungle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les barbelés ont tôt fait de te le rappeler d'ailleurs), mais faut pas jouer les héros non plus et aller les embêter les Aubrac, au moins quand elles ont leurs veaux, elles peuvent devenir teigneuses.

Par contre, dans l'assiette, y a plus de cornes, c'est du tout bon, la fleur d'aubrac bien sûr mais d'autres aussi qui n'ont pas l'appellation


----------



## olof (5 Février 2004)

Salut à tous,

ce soir, rien de très très beau, mais juste trois cliché d'un tour en raquette ce soir, entre 20h et 22h...

La caravane passe... 
Le risotto cuit !!! 
La civilisation est quand même là... 

Tout ça sans pied, avec un 300D, à 1600 ISO. Et sans prendre le temps de retoucher quoi que ce soit !

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aime bien, ta photo, petit scarabée (même si ça me fait plus penser à Georges de la Tour qu'à Fantin-Latour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<font color="purple"> 
Merci Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (je pensais à cette utilisation d'une lumière "extérieure" et chaude de Fantin Latour)




Je pense que Verlaine et Rimbaud te parleront aussi, et oui c'est sur pour l'école Flamande c'est plutôt Georges de la Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y avait aussi une peinture de femme qui épluche des pomme de terre que j'ai en tête,
mais je n'arrive pas bien à re-situer... Van Gogh ou Lucien Freud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me méfie quand même des Aubrac en liberté, en randonnée, même sans petits elles sont parfois imprévisibles !
Les taureaux sont souvent bien plus placides que les vaches d'ailleurs. 

PS: Si tu poses ton Laguiole sur le bord de l'assiette il y a quand même un peu de corne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## enka (6 Février 2004)

Je poste rarement sur MacGé mais bon...

Voici quelques photos réalisés au Pic du Midi (Pyrénnées). j'ai en effet eu la chance d'aller réaliser un documentaire vidéo là bas...

Elles sont pas parfaite (parce que je suis pas une star de la photo ;-) mais je les trouve jolies.





Sur le toit de l'observatoire, vue sur une superbe mer de nuages avec l'arc anticrépusculaire (la nuit, vue de haut) qui s'élève (la bande sombre sur l'horizon)





L'ombre du pic sur la mer de nuages





Fin de journée, coupole ouverte





tjs l'arc anticrépusculaire, la neige, les nuages, le soleil qui se couche...





côté pyrénnées, nuages moins denses.


----------



## turnover (6 Février 2004)

Après de bien belles photos, voici dans la continuité de mes tests, la dernière photo potable sur l'eau.
Image in theu lavabo. Vous pouvez commenter directement dans le PhotoBlog maintenant


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Superbe photo.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

<font color="purple"> Merci Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de mettre en ligne une petite galerie "Galerie".
(certains fichiers n'ont pas trop aimé le compression QuickTime).
Merci encore à Didier Guillon pour les jours ou j'ai la rame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cliquer l'image. (fonction diaporama sur les images toutes les 5")


 

Turnover, jolie goutte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

Ma préféré c'est la 9 (le lever de soleil avec la barriere a l'avant plan).
Tu l'as retouchée ?
C'est vrai que sur certains ciel la compression Quicktime donne des résultats... inattendus.

Il serait peut etre intéressant de faire des essais sur certaines images avec la derniere Beta de Galerie qui integre un antialias (a moins que tu ne t"en serves deja)

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma préféré c'est la 9 (le lever de soleil avec la barriere a l'avant plan).
> Tu l'as retouchée ?
> ...




<font color="purple">
Hi Didier,

Merci, en fait c'est un couché de soleil, pas de retouche hormis un réglage des niveaux,
et, une accentuation à 65 % sur un rayon de 1,5 px, c'est la même chose pour toute la galerie,
sauf un recadrage sur le fichier 13, et, un clonage (paille sur-expo derrière le fermier ) sur le 15.
Comme je sauvegarde en RAW, j'utilise le vignettage d'objectif, sinon pas d'effet de balance des blancs,
j'ai selectionné "lumière naturelle" pour toutes les images, en bref, retouche minimum.

Je viens d'essayer le lissage de Galerie 3.2.1, ça se vaut, mais je pense que ça vient du fait 
que mes fichiers sont déja prêts pour le web avant import dans iPhoto.
Bonne continuation.  </font>


----------



## Silvia (9 Février 2004)

Très belles photos.
Voici une de mes préférées, la "parade".


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Très belles photos.
> Voici une de mes préférées, la "parade".



C'était lors de quelle AES? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On reconnaît bien Mackie dans le fond.


----------



## gribouille (9 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était lors de quelle AES?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est macelene et barbarella devant ?


----------



## Silvia (9 Février 2004)

AES dans l'Aubrac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Les copines de Jean-Michel semblent également très sympathiques.


----------



## mactambour (11 Février 2004)

Pourrai-je rivaliser avec petit scarabée ???
Acceptez ma première photo s'il vous plait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonjour à tous


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est macelene et barbarella devant ?





et alors ???  sont pas belles ces deux petites vaches !!!!


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2004)

joli cet arbre !!! normal quoi ...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pourrai-je rivaliser avec petit scarabée ???
> Acceptez ma première photo s'il vous plait



Enlève ton masque SMG, on t'a reconnu.


----------



## mactambour (11 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Enlève ton masque SMG, on t'a reconnu.



Ah !!! AAAAHHH!!

Ben voici l'autre côté ... du masque ???


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pourrai-je rivaliser avec petit scarabée ???
> Acceptez ma première photo s'il vous plait
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, je me suis trompé mais le :"Acceptez ma première photo s'il vous plait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " a un côté très SirMacgrégoresque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Désolé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne t'inquiète pas, il n'y a pas besoin de rivaliser avec Petit Scarabé pour poster des photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouve ta photo un peu trop cadrée sur l'arbre.


----------



## mactambour (11 Février 2004)

Ne sois pas désolé, !!!

Et de surcroit, merci, je vais avoir des leçons gratuites !!

tu vas voir la prochaine !!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2004)

Je n'ai pas de leçon a donné, je suis débutant également, je donne juste mon avis.


----------



## yvos (12 Février 2004)

je découvre ce post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, alors j'y met une chtite contribution pas très originale


----------



## turnover (12 Février 2004)

Très joli le lever de soleil. Angkor Vat est superbe


----------



## turnover (13 Février 2004)

Voici juste une photo prise ce matin, elle est pas terrible niveau qualité mais j'aime bien l'inclinaison.




Voici l'url de l'image en taille normale


----------



## NicoNantes (13 Février 2004)

... toutou....made USA.. 

L'image 
Aller dans "L'image"


----------



## nemo44 (15 Février 2004)

J'ai mis quelques nouvelles photos sur mon site dont quelques-unes spécialement pour petit scarabée venant de Lyon... 

par ici


----------



## nemo44 (15 Février 2004)

PS : c'est dans divers...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

j'aime bien celle la


----------



## marcomarco (15 Février 2004)

moi cette petite là.... [image]http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/groups/g_12031133/__hr_reflets.jpg?bcKa_LABXYyjFDHP[/image]


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Février 2004)

erreur dans le lien ???


----------



## marcomarco (16 Février 2004)

et là ça marche ???
 [image]http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/groups/g_12031133/reflets.jpg?bcq2FMABhwdeMfQd[/image]


----------



## marcomarco (16 Février 2004)

bon et bien on verra ça une autre fois..... je ne comprends pas... @plus.


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien on verra ça une autre fois..... je ne comprends pas... @plus.



bah c'est pourtant simple... c'est pas un lien image que tu donnes.

une image a une extension .jpg ou .gif généralement, non ?


----------



## marcomarco (16 Février 2004)

bon je vais essayer une autre adresse.... mille excuses...


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

J'aime beaucoup cet étang... l'atmosphère... tout y est...

Et cette petite là ???
Retour aux racines... en 1984... 
Une des plus belles baies que je connaisse... 




Image scannée. sans retouches.


----------



## Doc 993C4S (16 Février 2004)

Quelques unes faites par un ami :
996 GT3 
993 RS

Bon okay ce sont des voitures mais c'est beau quand même !


----------



## alan.a (16 Février 2004)

Perso, je suis plus ému devant un solex que devant une Porsche, mais c'est peut être aussi une question de budget


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2004)

Eze au dessus de Menton...


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Février 2004)

Bonsoir,

Voici une photo que j'ai prise lors de mon "footing" ce week end. 






J'en suis content car il faisait tres froid (-6 degres) et voila quelques temps que j'essayait d'avoir a la fois les lumières des villages et le lever du soleil...

La pose était d'une seconde.

Cordialement


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Eze au dessus de Menton...



Pas mal! Tu devrais pouvoir en faire d'autres comme ca a Roquebrune Village


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'en suis content car il faisait tres froid (-6 degres) et voila quelques temps que j'essayait d'avoir a la fois les lumières des villages et le lever du soleil...



Sympa en effet le lever + lumieres. Dommage que le ciel n'ait pas eu un peu plus de couleurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal! Tu devrais pouvoir en faire d'autres comme ca a Roquebrune Village



doute soudain.. était-ce bien Eze... ou Roquebrune?
Diantre (j'aime bien ce mot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ma mémoire flanche...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> doute soudain.. était-ce bien Eze... ou Roquebrune?
> Diantre (j'aime bien ce mot...
> 
> 
> ...



oui parcque Eze c'est pas trop au dessus de Menton


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2004)

aller, encore une autre du cambodge


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Très belle photo, à mon gout...On sent même qu'il faisait froid ...


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2004)

effectivement, au petit matin, il fait pas très chaud au Cambodge, souvent dans les 25° du coup on prend froid en moto!


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais cru répondre à Guillon...dans la froidure d'un matin... 
je me retrouve au Cambodge avec 25 ° ...

Ce n'est pas plus mal... et cela me donne l'occasion de te dire que j'aime bien tes deux images... 
Plus chaudes que ma Baie d'alger au petit matin !!!


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2004)

ah ok autant pour moi...
tu aimes bien le froid, voici un lac à 4000m , -22 la nuit:


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Bonsoir macMarco...

Comment se fait-il que je ne vois qu'une partie de votre image ??? 

Mac Marco pourtant c'est le plus fort...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










comme déjà dit il y a quelques temps..;

C'est dommage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les Grands Peintres... 
Je regrette ce thread... enfin ce fil... enfin ce tradadalala...


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ok autant pour moi...
> tu aimes bien le froid, voici un lac à 4000m , -22 la nuit:
> 
> Celle ci est étrangement belle...malgré les - 22 la nuit !!!
> ...


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2004)

aller, encore un chti ciel bien sympa


----------



## marcomarco (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah c'est pourtant simple... c'est pas un lien image que tu donnes.
> 
> une image a une extension .jpg ou .gif généralement, non ?



 ok , je recommence, c'etait pour répondre à la photo de jpmiss que je trouve tres belle et il y à un peu la même athmosphère....


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2004)

ouah c'est chouette


----------



## marcomarco (16 Février 2004)

voici ma petite galerie (encore en travaux....)
http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo-galerie

Site Internet


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pour répondre à la photo de jpmiss



Euh elle est pas de moi mais de nemo44  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La tienne est tres jolie aussi mais pourquoi cette bordure verte qui (a mon gout) salope tout


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> voici ma petite galerie (encore en travaux....)
> http://site.voila.fr/marcopolo-galerie
> 
> Site Internet



J'aime bien celle là:


----------



## marcomarco (16 Février 2004)

désolé pour la bordure verte....mais je fait tellement d'essais que j'arrive à mélanger mes photos....et quand c'est partit , c'est trop tard.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



exusez moi pour les liens du site qui ne marchent pas (je débutte...)
@plus...


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Ah ouich !! ce ciel est bien sympathique... 









On pourrait faire une galerie de ciels !!! ... de cieux ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut dire que tu as les endroits ad hoc...

On se régale.


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Très belle image MacMarco... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Encore mieux sans le cadre vert...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller, encore un chti ciel bien sympa



c'est celle qui me plait le moins de tes jolis clichés. Je trouve qu'il y a trop d'eau alors qu'a l'evidence c'est le ciel qui etait interessant. Tu aurais du cadrer un peu plus vers le haut.


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Le sujet !!!

La photo !!!

Tout est magnifique !!!

Superbe


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2004)

<font color="purple">Houlà j'ai pris du retard dans la lecture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viendez poster ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pardonnez moi de ne pas citer de photo, j'ai 4 pages de posts et des liens
à visiter, en attendant yvos "une chtite contribution pas très originale" !?
en tout cas simple et *très* efficace, Didier à mains levées ta photo ?

Bon l'Aubrac c'est fini hein, il va falloir retrouver la bonne odeur de l'asphalte...</font>


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

'scarab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimais mieux quand t'etais pas la! Tu m'enerve!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meme en photografiant une pelteuse tu arrive a nous sortir un cliché magnifique!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est chiant a la fin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































  et aussi


----------



## mactambour (16 Février 2004)

Excusez moi marcomarco... Je vous ai pris pour un autre...et vous ai appelé d'un autre nom..

Mais je maintiens, la photo est très jolie...


----------



## mactambour (17 Février 2004)

Rien qu'avec une pelleteuse !!! une photo géniale...

Et en N/B de plus....

Super


----------



## donatello (17 Février 2004)

Devinez où j'ai passé le week-end...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2004)

Le Guilvinec?


----------



## donatello (17 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le Guilvinec?



trop facile


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> trop facile














Jolies tofs en tous cas.

Au fait, c'est sympa Le Guilvinec?


----------



## donatello (17 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jolies tofs en tous cas.



merci



> Au fait, c'est sympa Le Guilvinec?



Moui... je n'ai fait qu'y passer en fait... (la photo de surf c'est à la torche)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

<font color="93b1bd"> Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus y a plein de nouveau icons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Donatello, la deuze est ma préfèrée. (je plains les petits écrans pour le pano ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Je profite de ce post pour remercier *[COLOR=cc0000]Grape[/COLOR]* de m'avoir convaincu
de passer définitivement aux tabless css pour mes pages, et, de ses précieux conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous voyez quelqu'un avec des oreilles de [COLOR=f75609]Casimir[/COLOR], et, qui roule en Playmobil,
il y a de grandes chances que ce soit notre Mackie national 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bon allez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

>



j'aime beaucoup celle-ci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup celle-ci



 <font color="93b1bd">
Salut Florent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bon j'ai pris un peu de temps cette nuit...
 Comme Florent, j'aime aussi celle là,Marcomarco.
Par contre je trouve que c'est dommage "d'améliorer" des jolis portraits
avec des effets inutiles, et des encadrements de toutes sorte, mais ce
n'est qu'un avis très personnel.

Nemo merci pour la balade sur le quai st Antoine et tiltsit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yvos,j'aime bien aussi ce genre d'  image et ça </font>


----------



## turnover (17 Février 2004)

Très joli l'étang ou le lac.
Joli la pelleteuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tit scarabé : c'est mieux la mise en page avec xhtml &amp; css 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maintenant reste plus qu'a virer le tableau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour toute aide je suis là)
Alan : joli le nouveau site


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> Salut Florent
> 
> 
> ...



ah, la bibli d'Alexandrie..........


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> c'est mieux la mise en page avec xhtml &amp; css
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <font color="93b1bd"> 
Tu fais bien d'en parler, j'avais pas vu le nouveau site d'*Alan*




Oui je vais virer les tableaux dès que j'ai assimilé la méthode pour un affichage identique
des vignettes avec fond de cellule changeant, et puis si je pouvais me debarasser des frames aussi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'instant je cherche à trouver pourquoi IE ne prend pas en compte les #  a:link des pages  là et  là .

Très sympa la photo du jour Turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça donne quoi les pauses lentes ?
merci pour ta proposition, déja j'ai extrait tes css, je vais étudier ça.

 </font>


----------



## turnover (17 Février 2004)

Je vais pas ennuyer le forum avec de la technique css, je te fais ça en mp


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je trouve que c'est dommage "d'améliorer" des jolis portraits
> avec des effets inutiles, et des encadrements de toutes sorte, mais ce
> n'est qu'un avis très personnel



avis que je rejoins à 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en tant qu'adepte du "less is more", c'est un peu normal)

PS : je préfère également le nouveau site d'Alan, très agréable et qui permet d'apprécier la valeur de son travail, 
à l'ancienne version, qui pêchait, selon moi, par son manque de clarté dans la navigation.


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Très joli l'étang ou le lac.
> Joli la pelleteuse
> 
> 
> ...



La photo est trés belle est j'aurai bien aimé y être pour en faire une aussi, par contre j'aurai plutot fait un tour rose ou mauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oui je le trouve aussi trés bien le nx site, je viens juste de découvrir, plus de flashouillis et c'est rapide, bravo !



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Alan : joli le nouveau site





			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>





			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> PS : je préfère également le nouveau site d'Alan, très agréable et qui permet d'apprécier la valeur de son travail,



Ben j'ai voulu faire le plus simple possible sans trucs et effets et je suis pas trés à l'aise avec le xhtml et le css 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas ça fait plaisir, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> à l'ancienne version, qui pêchait, selon moi, par son manque de clarté dans la navigation.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord, par contre mon ancien site refletait à 100 % mon grand sens de l'ordre

Il me reste a acheter un hebergement pour éviter la simple redirection, mais le budget artistique est au plus bas en ce moment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai mis un peu de temps a réagir mais mon G4 au boulot a décidé de me faire un caca nerveux ce matin au point de faire une clean install (ce qui au bout du compte est une bonne chose car j'update depuis 10.1 ...)


pour finir ma contribution au gros oeuvre





La photo est restée dans les cartons à cause du ciel bleu


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> Salut Florent
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'aime bien celle là (vive la fête des lumières !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste a acheter un hebergement pour éviter la simple redirection, mais le budget artistique est au plus bas en ce moment



la redirection, tu dois également la payer non ??



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ce qui au bout du compte est une bonne chose car j'update depuis 10.1 ...)










			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> pour finir ma contribution au gros oeuvre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourtant il est bien ce ciel bleu ? c'est vrai qu'une ou deux nappes de nuages, c'est toujours plus sympa


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

euh je me lance alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci davance pour tous vos commentaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























voilà


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2004)

moi je suis qu'un pov amateur mais j'aime bien la 2ème et la 3ème photo.


----------



## turnover (17 Février 2004)

Et moi je suis super amateur et je trouve la 3ème superbe il manque juste un peu plus de lumière naturelle sinon


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

Ben je suis également amateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . tout dabord merci. En ce qui concerne la troisième photo : je ny croyais pas non plus quand jai déclenché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2004)

heu je voulais dire 3eme et 4eme


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2004)

bon aller, dans la catégorie ciel:
Egypte, désert blanc:








Indonésie, mer de la sonde


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

>



Ben vi c'est ma première clean install depuis 10.1 et il marchait bien jusqu'a la saturation de ce matin. Au bout du compte j'ai gagné 2,5 go sur mon disque comme quoi il devait y avoir un peu de merdier planqué dans les sous couches !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> pourtant il est bien ce ciel bleu ? c'est vrai qu'une ou deux nappes de nuages, c'est toujours plus sympa



euh , moi j'aime bien quand c'est tout blanc 

[mode l'air de rien] Jocelyn Wolff ,  c'est de ta famille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/mode l'air de rien]


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euh , moi j'aime bien quand c'est tout blanc



tu avoueras que ce ciel en tout blanc, ça en jetterait un peu moins.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

>



belle image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> [mode l'air de rien] Jocelyn Wolff ,  c'est de ta famille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voir MP


----------



## golf (17 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh je me lance alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, sacré Zouave


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh je me lance alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bcp l'assemblage involontaire de la 3 et de la 4.
Tu devrais en faire une version définitive !




			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> voir MP



Je pense jamais à communiquer par là, j'y file


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, sacré Zouave


Cest ce que je me dis tous les soirs et les matins en passant au dessus de sa tête


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bcp l'assemblage involontaire de la 3 et de la 4.
> Tu devrais en faire une version définitive !








 Cest vrai ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bcp l'assemblage involontaire de la 3 et de la 4.
> Tu devrais en faire une version définitive !



et c'est un expert es assemblage qui parle


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2004)

C'est aussi par "accident" que j'ai assemblé deux photos , j'avais 160 tirages de lecture en vrac sur ma table à manger , et deux clichés étaient côte-côte , ça ma sauté aux yeux. Depuis j'assemble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toi c'est pareil mais à la place de la table tu mets un forum internet


----------



## toto (17 Février 2004)

maintenant allez vous  rafraîchir les idées!


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi par "accident" que j'ai assemblé deux photos , j'avais 160 tirages de lecture en vrac sur ma table à manger , et deux clichés étaient côte-côte , ça ma sauté aux yeux. Depuis j'assemble
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tes assemblages sont issus de bons cépages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut encore que travaille mes pieds de vigne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				toto a dit:
			
		

> allez vous rafraîchir








 sympa, je commençais à devenir tout rouge


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> maintenant allez vous  rafraîchir les idées!



Ca va merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en brut d'apn ,depuis il n'y a plus rien


----------



## mactambour (17 Février 2004)

Merci pour ce ciel ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











il est superbe..

Ma contribution, dans la même catégorie, moins lointaine... a Mansourah près de Tlemcen...






Bravo à  *Nephou* pour son lancement qui me plait surtout le zouave !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2004)

hum... tu n'aurais pas des poussières sur ton scan ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord, par contre mon ancien site refletait à 100 % mon grand sens de l'ordre


 <font color="93b1bd"> 

Tu vas vers une simplicité qui t'honore, allez vers le minimalisme est une démarche,
alors qu'être simpliste est un état qui rarement évolue, donc pour prouver sa démarche, 
il vaut mieux montrer un chemin sans quoi on se retrouve soupconné de simplisme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu parlais des écuries d'Augias il n'y a pas longtemps, il semble que tu viennes de donner un grand coup de clean.
 (désolé je n'ai pas un nom de lessive comme tu les aimes en tête)
 </font> 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> pour finir ma contribution au gros oeuvre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  <font color="93b1bd"> 

Ciel bleu oui, mais c'est la route qui monte en zig zag, et le lampadaire qui en font cette chouette photo.

Bon trêve de compliments je sors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: et finalement un ciel bleu est plus dur à intégrer, tout comme le bien être ou le bonnheur, je crois.
Le drama se retranscrit bien mieux que la douceur de vivre dans une image. </font>


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] hum... tu n'aurais pas des poussières sur ton scan ?



un 'tit coup de tampon s'impose


----------



## mactambour (18 Février 2004)

Pt'et ben qu'oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une diapo... il y a longtemps que je l'ai faite.. J'ai changé de scanner... je rééditerais..
Merci.. Du bon coup d'il


----------



## alan.a (18 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> 
> Ciel bleu oui, mais c'est la route qui monte en zig zag, et le lampadaire qui en font cette chouette photo.
> 
> ...



C'est possible, même si j'ai vécu longtemps sous le ciel bleu j'ai toujours aimé les ciels bas et laiteux. Ah , un petit crachin sur les ramparts de St Malo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis quelque part je trouve que le ciel est presque un sujet à lui seul (d'où une petite série de clichés dont un aperçu se trouve sur mon site) , en fait , je ne fais qu'appliquer au paysage une pratique de studio qui fait que Claudia ou Naomi posent  souvent sur un fond blanc. 

Par contre je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ta conclusion , les deux sont aussi difficiles , mais on est forcément plus à l'aise avec un style qu'un autre. (meme si je ne me considère pas du coté drama, juste au miyeux , comme l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## denisbalibouse (18 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quelque part je trouve que le ciel est presque un sujet à lui seul



voir ce site spécialisé 

uniquement pour ceux qui aiment les nuages dans le ciel


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ta conclusion , les deux sont aussi difficiles , mais on est forcément plus à l'aise avec un style qu'un autre. (meme si je ne me considère pas du coté drama, juste au miyeux , comme l'autre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<font color="93b1bd"> Je ne cherche pas à différencier deux clans, je veux juste dire que ce qui a un aspect plus dramatique, marque plus en général,
je ne parle pas de toi ou de moi, tu comprends, il ne faut pas toujours ramener les choses à soi même.
Et ce n'est qu'un avis, discutable, comme tous les avis, qui évolue avec les expériences et le temps.
Donc on a pas forcément à se placer d'un coté ou d'un autre car "toujours en mouvement est l'avenir" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font> 



			
				denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> voir ce site spécialisé


<font color="93b1bd">
Superbe.

 J'avais une adresse Islandaise que je ne retrouve pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si des fois ça dit quelque chose à l'un d'entre vous... </font>


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> Superbe. </font>



superbe mais il faut une loupe pour les photos, et certains liens sont morts ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> superbe mais il faut une loupe pour les photos, et certains liens sont morts ...




 <font color="93b1bd"> 
Repasses par l'accueil...Chine...NY...etc, ça vaut la visite

[COLOR=cc0000]Edit[/COLOR]





 Je viens de comprendre, la première photo que j'ai cliqué m'a mené  sur ce site  </font>


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Février 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> Repasses par l'accueil </font>



je voudrais bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

 " <font color="blue">  Not Found
The requested URL /pAccueil.html was not found on this server </font> "


----------



## mactambour (18 Février 2004)

Très beau sujet que tous ces cieux (ciels) ???





Mais j'aime beaucoup... Le sujet est vaste ... il faut dire...
et encore j'ai vu qu'on pouvait en rajouter !!








J'en ai quelques uns en réserve !!


----------



## mactambour (18 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> voir ce site spécialisé
> 
> uniquement pour ceux qui aiment les nuages dans le ciel



Eh bien, il y en a un qui nous attendait à Astropix !!






Pas mal !!!


----------



## denisbalibouse (19 Février 2004)

Je tente de nous réchauffer un peu ce matin avec une image faite en avril (mais scannée hier)


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Je tente de nous réchauffer un peu ce matin avec une image faite en avril



cet arbre me dit quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Superbes couleurs


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Je tente de nous réchauffer un peu ce matin avec une image faite en avril (mais scannée hier)



  Woauh ca pete!


----------



## denisbalibouse (19 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> cet arbre me dit quelque chose



Il y a des accros à MacGé,  moi c'est mon arbre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca fait du bien de faire de l'ordre, on retrouve plein de belles choses qui prennent la poussière


----------



## denisbalibouse (19 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Woauh ca pete!



Il "suffit" de faire l'image pas trop tard et de mettre un filtre polarisant, ça dynamise déjà pas mal le sujet

et un poil de saturation dans toshop, pour retrouver la pêche de la diapo


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Je tente de nous réchauffer un peu ce matin avec une image faite en avril (mais scannée hier)



Ca marche, il fait déjà meilleur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très belle photo.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> ok , je recommence, c'etait pour répondre à la photo de jpmiss que je trouve tres belle et il y à un peu la même athmosphère....



J'aime beaucoup  de cette photo, (je sais, j'ai pris du retard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Je prend beaucoup de plaisir à regarder les arbres et à essayer de les photographiés.
Bon, je ferais la même remarque que beaucoup, le cadre vert n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## turnover (19 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Je tente de nous réchauffer un peu ce matin avec une image faite en avril (mais scannée hier)



ça réchauffe, mais ça ressemble aussi au fond d'écran winxp


----------



## mactambour (19 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Je tente de nous réchauffer un peu ce matin avec une image faite en avril (mais scannée hier)



Pour la "candide" que je suis, cette image est magnifique... Si bien "vue"... C'est souvent ce qu'il me manque... "bien voir"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bien cadrer... Merci et superbe site
Ce matin malgré le mistral... c'est vrai on a plus chaud.!!!


----------



## denisbalibouse (19 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> ça réchauffe, mais ça ressemble aussi au fond d'écran winxp



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, presque trop clean mais elle me réchauffe un peu ce matin


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2004)

allez je me lance.... une petite pour la fin de semaine ... 

Début de l'Automne en Camargue, plage des Salins ....


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2004)

Coup d'essai, coup de maitre


----------



## turnover (20 Février 2004)

La première de mon jardin ce matin ciel gris morose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle m'a embaumé le coeur


----------



## alan.a (20 Février 2004)

Quelques simples photos du jour
Ce n'est pas moi qui grimpe, moi je prenais une leçon.
















Le pb avec ce genre de photo c'est que ça parle aux grimpeurs, les autres s'en foutent car il n'y a pas bcp d'esthétique.
Et puis il est trés dur de réussir de bonne photos de grimpe, surtout depuis le sol, par - 22 ° et avec des gants de motos


----------



## mactambour (20 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez je me lance.... une petite pour la fin de semaine ...
> 
> Début de l'Automne en Camargue, plage des Salins ....



Puisque macelene va a la mer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mactambour va à la montagne ...


----------



## yvos (20 Février 2004)

une chtite montagne


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quelques simples photos du jour
> Ce n'est pas moi qui grimpe, moi je prenais une leçon



tiens, il me dit quelque chose ce grimpeur de la première photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'en rajoute une couche avec mes images, prises aujourd'hui également.

le grimpeur ici est un mythe vivant de l'escalade : toutes mes honneurs à celui qui devine (Alan est exclu du concours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 






il y avait une bien belle vue sur la seine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














celle-ci enfin pourrait résumer cette belle journée :


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez je me lance.... une petite pour la fin de semaine ...
> 
> Début de l'Automne en Camargue, plage des Salins ....



Belle entrée en matière, bravo.


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Coup d'essai, coup de maitre



Ben je suis confuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  merci




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Belle entrée en matière, bravo.




Ben je suis confuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  merci


je reviendrai  ....


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

>



belle ambiance.

Celle Macelene est également très réussie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c'est voulu le cadrage carré ??)


----------



## mactambour (21 Février 2004)

Oui Florent des Vosges ... (quel joli nom)
celle de macelene est superbe et je le lui ai dit de vive voix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne me souviens plus pour le cadrage... cette image date de plus de 40 ans !!! elle est de mon Père... époque du Kodachrome 25 ASA...


----------



## alan.a (21 Février 2004)

Solo basket, costaud le mythe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J"aime bcp celle là !





La prochaine fois je prends mon courage à deux mains et je débarque avec le 6x6 et le gitzo en fonte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (les chaussons je sais pas ... parfois il vaut mieux rester humble )

( Alors Bisexto ? )


----------



## turnover (21 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> le grimpeur ici est un mythe vivant de l'escalade : toutes mes honneurs à celui qui devine (Alan est exclu du concours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il a pour prénom patrick ? 
En plus pour les grimpeurs, je sais pas si vous connaissez. C'est un petit village mais bon il y a beaucoups de grimpeurs qui viennent chez moi à Claret. Vous connaissez ?


----------



## mactambour (21 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une chtite montagne



Comment lutter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on est loin de la Bolivie, et ce petit Kilimandjaro est ravissant... narcissique puisqu'il s'admire dans cette "flaque" opportune... 

mais avec un Matterhorn ou Eiger ou un Moench ??


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> belle ambiance.
> 
> Celle Macelene est également très réussie
> 
> ...



La montagne ça vous gagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si le cadrage "carré" s'adressait à la photo de  Camargue:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oui c' est voulu ...

J'ai de bons profs ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 merci ...


----------



## Nathalex (21 Février 2004)

Le Cervin vous dites ?


----------



## mactambour (21 Février 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Le Cervin vous dites ?











Mais oui Le Cervin... Mais comment rivaliser avec le vôtre...Superbe.

Beaucoup moins classique que le mien !!!
Mais je crois plus intéressant... 

Mais c'est toujours une belle montagne


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Il a pour prénom patrick ?



allez, je vends la mèche : Jean-Claude Droyer



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> En plus pour les grimpeurs, je sais pas si vous connaissez. C'est un petit village mais bon il y a beaucoups de grimpeurs qui viennent chez moi à Claret. Vous connaissez ?



bien sûr, c'est un endroit assez connu, une des bonnes falaises d'hiver du pays. J'ai eu l'occasion d'y user mes chaussons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je croyais que tu étais de Paris ??


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

Voici deux photos que j'ai prises en janvier dernier près de chez moi (toujours CoolPix 995).


----------



## turnover (22 Février 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr, c'est un endroit assez connu, une des bonnes falaises d'hiver du pays. J'ai eu l'occasion d'y user mes chaussons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je travaille à paris et j'y vis. Un peu dur les A/R en TGV pour aller bosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le boulot est dans le Nord !! Le soleil dans le sud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'y vais deux semaines début mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais faire le pleins de photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu y est allé tu as dû aussi aller au café, c'était le rdv obligé à une époque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surtout après la journée. On m'a dit que c'était des voies dures sur le causse. C'est vrai ?


----------



## mactambour (23 Février 2004)

...J"aime bcp celle là !





Moi aussi je l'aime beaucoup et cela m'incite à montrer aussi de l'eau...
dormante... mais de l'eau... beau sujet


----------



## turnover (23 Février 2004)

Juste pour vous faire partager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mon fils et moi en train de se chamailler gentillement sans lumière


----------



## mactambour (23 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous faire partager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci ... et que ce bébé est mignon et comme il transmets tant de choses...
Alors pour vous, cette petite fille ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 si mignonne aussi... à la Gare de Zermatt ...














Les enfants !!! profitons en tant qu'ils sont petits...


----------



## mactambour (23 Février 2004)

Pour donner des précisions sur ce cliché ...






Photo prise par un Journaliste américain, et c'est une photo imprimée sur papier Kodak , en couleurs, dont il s'est servi maintes fois dans ses conférences aux U.S.A.

J'en suis assez fière...


----------



## toto (23 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux photos que j'ai prises en janvier dernier près de chez moi (toujours CoolPix 995).



hum...laisse-moi deviner WebO, Cape au Moine et Arête des Verraux?


----------



## toto (23 Février 2004)

Le premier hiver de Samuel - ça le change de la canicule de l'été 2003 qui l'a vu naître!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> hum...laisse-moi deviner WebO, Cape au Moine et Arête des Verraux?



Exact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On ne voit juste pas les Rochers-de-Naye qui sont sur la droite.


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2004)

ma petite contribution à l'expo de ciels...






et une image faite lundi dernier, aux gets...


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Merci ... et que ce bébé est mignon et comme il transmets tant de choses...
> Alors pour vous, cette petite fille ...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dommage qu'elle ne porte plus de chapeau, ça lui allait bien...


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Merci ... et que ce bébé est mignon et comme il transmets tant de choses...
> 
> 
> Alors pour vous, cette petite fille ...
> ...








 Saudade.....



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'elle ne porte plus de chapeau, ça lui allait bien...


----------



## mactambour (23 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'elle ne porte plus de chapeau, ça lui allait bien...



Whouarffff!!! oui c'est mignon le chapeau...

Encore une...


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2004)

en fouillant dans mes archives ...












  S' il vous prend l'envie de voir d'autres "pétales de cette Fleur" posée dans la zone industrielle de Bilbao.... en valà quelques autres détails ...

Été 2003,  Bilbao musée Guggenheim...


----------



## turnover (24 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> S' il vous prend l'envie de voir d'autres "pétales de cette Fleur" ...


En parlant de fleur


----------



## mactambour (24 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Le premier hiver de Samuel - ça le change de la canicule de l'été 2003 qui l'a vu naître!



Je voulais déjà vous dire que Samuel était vraiment adorable, et je pense qu'il pense que : au soleil l'hiver, c'est mieux que l'été sous la canicule !!!!

Il a du beaucoup "souffrir" et les parents aussi pour le mettre à l'abri de cette chaleur épouvantable... (et pourtant je viens d'un pays chaud !!!)

Trop mignon... Profitez de lui beaucoup... La petite enfance, ça passe trop vite.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2004)

Voici quelques photos que j'ai pris tout à l'heure près de chez moi. Les photos 3 et 4 font un peu ambiance Riven.


----------



## alan.a (25 Février 2004)

Petite photo de ce matin avant d'attaquer le petit dej et les travaux du jardin.


----------



## turnover (25 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petite photo de ce matin avant d'attaquer le petit dej et les travaux du jardin.



Tu as bien raison. Un si beau matin d'hiver (on est dans les cieux en ce moment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










avec un si beau feu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







cela nous réchauffe avant la nuit neigeuse qu'on va avoir


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques photos que j'ai pris tout à l'heure près de chez moi. Les photos 3 et 4 font un peu ambiance Riven.


Tu veux dire Rivaz?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire Rivaz?



Non, non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bien caché...


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais déjà vous dire que Samuel était vraiment adorable, et je pense qu'il pense que : au soleil l'hiver, c'est mieux que l'été sous la canicule !!!!
> 
> Il a du beaucoup "souffrir" et les parents aussi pour le mettre à l'abri de cette chaleur épouvantable... (et pourtant je viens d'un pays chaud !!!)
> 
> Trop mignon... Profitez de lui beaucoup... La petite enfance, ça passe trop vite.


oh que oui mactambour - ça passe effectivement trop vite, 8 mois ce jour et ce n'est déjà plus un bébé...ne reste plus qu'à en fabriquer un autre au plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci pour ces sympathiques commentaires!


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhaaaa, tu nous la postes une photo de ton splendide château vigneron qu'on situe??


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa, tu nous la postes une photo de ton splendide château vigneron qu'on situe??



Un château... non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin si tu connais la région, la dernière photo te donnera un indice.


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un château... non plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la pichette?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> la pichette?



Exact... mais j'en dit pas plus. La photo du lien que je donne est assez explicite.


----------



## turnover (25 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> oh que oui mactambour - ça passe effectivement trop vite, 8 mois ce jour et ce n'est déjà plus un bébé...ne reste plus qu'à en fabriquer un autre au plus vite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le mien il a 15 mois. ça passe effectivement trop vite. Il devient de plus en plus petit garçon


----------



## mactambour (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques photos que j'ai pris tout à l'heure près de chez moi. Les photos 3 et 4 font un peu ambiance Riven.


Vous me donnez exactement ce que j'ai toujours voulu faire... me promener dans ces "banquettes" si bien ordonnées, si bien rangées, de ceps qui donnent du si bon vin... Je connais cette région , cet endroit mais n'ai jamais eu l'occasionde m'y promenet..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maintenant, grace à vous je peux le faire. Merci pour ces images.
C'est si évocateur....


----------



## alan.a (25 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Vous me donnez exactement ce que j'ai toujours voulu faire... me promener dans ces "banquettes" si bien ordonnées, si bien rangées, de ceps qui donnent du si bon vin... Je connais cette région , cet endroit mais n'ai jamais eu l'occasionde m'y promenet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ces endroits sont magnifiques pour se promener, mais à vendanger c'est une horreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai cru me faire amputer du dos tellement c'etait crevant de bosser dans les vignes du Valais !
























			
				toto a dit:
			
		

> 8 mois ce jour et ce n'est déjà plus un bébé...ne reste plus qu'à en fabriquer un autre au plus vite



Nous avons enchainé les deux premiers , 14 mois entre eux deux. Ca été trés sportif un moment, maintenant c'est royal. Alors nous venons de teminer les finitions du 3 eme, après on s'arrête.

numéro 1




numéro 2 tout flou parce qu'il bouge tout le temps


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons enchainé les deux premiers , 14 mois entre eux deux. Ca été trés sportif un moment, maintenant c'est royal. Alors nous venons de teminer les finitions du 3 eme, après on s'arrête.



Alors bravo pour ce troisième à venir - voici l'état des lieu en ce qui me concerne, Thomas 3 ans et Samuel 8 mois donc; nous appelons de tous nos voeux une petite soeur pour combler ces deux mâles


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Exact... mais j'en dit pas plus. La photo du lien que je donne est assez explicite.



c'est ma foi vrai...il n'y a plus qu'à mettre une croix dessus


----------



## turnover (25 Février 2004)

J'espère que j'aurai une fille pour le deuxième enfant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je vois que tout le monde est à la tâche pour en avoir un ou une de plus


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que j'aurai une fille pour le deuxième enfant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lourde tâche en effet!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> lourde tâche en effet!!


Y a pire quand même


----------



## mactambour (25 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons enchainé les deux premiers , 14 mois entre eux deux. Ca été trés sportif un moment, maintenant c'est royal. Alors nous venons de teminer les finitions du 3 eme, après on s'arrête.



C'est déjà pas mal trois !!!! A quand le ou la troisième ???

En ce qui concerne les vendanges dans le Valais, je veux bien croire que cela doit être épuisant; car même chez nous, c'est déjà fatigant... Alors en pente !!! Mais le résultat est quand même formidable.

C'est plus plat par ici, néanmoins nous avons le dernier haut sommet des Alpes... et ne criez pas tous que cette image n'est qu'une carte postale banale ... mon coolpix l'a prise tout seul...


----------



## mactambour (25 Février 2004)

Samuel parait plus grand sur cette image... ???

les frères sont bien beaux tous les deux... Je croise les doigts pour la petite sur...


----------



## turnover (26 Février 2004)

Pas de neige sur Paris aujourd'hui


----------



## toto (26 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Samuel parait plus grand sur cette image... ???
> 
> les frères sont bien beaux tous les deux... Je croise les doigts pour la petite sur...


merci, merci, ça me va droit au coeur!


----------



## toto (26 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus plat par ici, néanmoins nous avons le dernier haut sommet des Alpes... et ne criez pas tous que cette image n'est qu'une carte postale banale ... mon coolpix l'a prise tout seul...


aaaah le mont ventoux, je me souviens d'une montée mythique à vélo sous un soleil de plomb... très belle région que vous habitez!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Février 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> aaaah le mont ventoux, je me souviens d'une montée mythique à vélo sous un soleil de plomb...



Ca me fait plus penser à l'observatoire  Sirene , car je suis très mauvais cycliste.


----------



## turnover (26 Février 2004)

Ben maintenant il neige. mais j'ai retrouvé la panda 4x4 d'alem


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2004)

Habitant à Arlon, "Dutroux city" comme l'appellent certains journalistes, j'ai eu envie de faire quelques photos de ma ville.
Voici mes préférées.











D'autres photos sont sur mon site ici.


----------



## mactambour (26 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en fouillant dans mes archives ...
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



Elle est très belle cette fleur... félicitations pour la Galerie...










---------------
Si on aime les ciels (???) les cieux et les nuages

Cieux


----------



## alfred (27 Février 2004)

et d'autres images  ici.


----------



## alfred (27 Février 2004)

password: ibiza


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2004)

Deux nouveaux clichés (enfin , ils ont une quinzaine de jours mais je viens juste de finir les scans et les photoshobricoles)

C'est aussi de l'architecture, mais plus spontanée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La compression jpeg et la conversion en profil sRGB font perdre bcp des nuances.


----------



## mactambour (28 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Deux nouveaux clichés (enfin , ils ont une quinzaine de jours mais je viens juste de finir les scans et les photoshobricoles)
> 
> C'est aussi de l'architecture, mais plus spontanée
> 
> ...


....
Encore de l'architecture, pour vous particulièrement alan... Architecture un peu moins brute !!!





Image N/B 1957 Exacta.


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> ....
> pour vous



Un "tu" sera largement suffisant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jumièges ... J'habite à 10 km de cette magnifique ruine d'Abbaye.

Je suis même précisement sur la route des Abbayes, juste apres celle de St Martin de Boscherville... Dont l'evênement majeur depuis 1000 ans à quand même été le mariage de David et Esthelle Haliday


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2004)

un tout petit peu bricolée, ....


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2004)

pas bricolée du tout. enfin fabriqué par une amie sur la Grande Plage de Praïa Da Tocha, Portugal, été 2003, photographié par moi .


----------



## mactambour (28 Février 2004)

Je savais que je te ferais une surprise...












Oui cette Abbaye est splendide...J'en ai gardé de cet endroit un souvenir superbe.
Si tu veux j'ai encore des images différentes...
toujours en N/B toujours avec l'Exacta...

amitiés


----------



## molgow (28 Février 2004)

Hello tout le monde,

Voici 2 photos de paysage hivernaux photographié aujourd'hui.











J'ai un peu abusé sur le contre-jour, mais comme on obtient souvent des résultats assez sympa avec la neige, je vais pas m'en priver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Molgow

[COLOR=888888]&gt;&gt; autres photos hivernales...[/COLOR]


----------



## turnover (28 Février 2004)

Encore l'hiver oui. Surprise pour mon fils ce matin.




Juste réduite et mise en N/B. C'est la forêt derriere chez moi.


----------



## mactambour (28 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Encore l'hiver oui. Surprise pour mon fils ce matin.



Qu'a dit Lucas devant ce paysage ???  Vite une image de lui avec la neige...









Je rêve devant les image de Molgow, le calme, la douceur, le silence de la neige, même en abus de contre-jours !!!

Ici pas le moindre flocon...


----------



## mactambour (28 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas bricolée du tout. enfin fabriqué par une amie sur la Grande Plage de Praïa Da Tocha, Portugal, été 2003, photographié par moi .



Et pour de vrail ??? elle n'est pas mal celle-ci ....














----------
Et toujours des  Cieux (Ciels ???)


----------



## alfred (28 Février 2004)

2 très belles images molgow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'aime spécialement la deuxième).


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

>



Elle vient d'où cette autruche ?

La photo n'est pas nouvelle dans ce forum mais montre que je maîtrise bien le sujet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Elle vient d'où cette autruche ?


----------



## turnover (29 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Qu'a dit Lucas devant ce paysage ???  Vite une image de lui avec la neige...


Il a rien dit ou juste : mamapatatadadaddoooooo diiiiii hiiiiiiiii haaaaaaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Il parle pas encore quoi. Quand aux photos, je dirai que c'est moi qui lui tenait la main. J'en dirai pas plus ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quand aux animaux, j'en ai pas beaucoup. Je sais pas d'ailleurs si j'ai déjà montré ma grenouille élevée en plein air avec ma cigale élevée en plein air aussi.
Par contre question oiseau, j'ai que la mouette de Lagaffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Zoom optique à fond ...


----------



## mactambour (29 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient d'où cette autruche ?
> 
> La photo n'est pas nouvelle dans ce forum mais montre que je maîtrise bien le sujet.
> 
> ...



Cette autruche vient du Jardin d'Essai à Alger... Années 56/58??. Exakta. Kodachrome 25 ASA. Téléobjectif Angenieux 200mm...
Derrière le grillage bien entendu !!
Bravo pour le cavalier !!!tu maîtrise vachement !!! et ça c'était où ??? pas à Jumiège quand même !! 

D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pour continuer :


----------



## mactambour (29 Février 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Il a rien dit ou juste : mamapatatadadaddoooooo diiiiii hiiiiiiiii haaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, si Lucas a dit mamapattéaddaaa oooo tu lui diras de ma part : "dadadpotodaru"... Il comprendra sûrement !!!







Merci pour la mouette de Gaston, je la trouve quand meme l'air plus aimable ...




Pour ce qui est de la grenouille, je te présente ma rainette... quasi apprivoisée..


----------



## alan.a (29 Février 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> ça c'était où



d'Oudshoorn en Afrique du sud, pendant mon enfance africaine.



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Jumièges 57
> Années 56/58??



Ton appareil est resté bloqué sur ces années 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ou tu replonges dans les archives familliales ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi, je suis en négociation avec ma famille pour restaurer des vues stéréo de Nouvelle Calédonie, faites par mon arrière-grand-père. Ma famille maternelle restée là bas a du mal à envisager l'expedition des plaques vers la métropôle, même pour la bonne cause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et comme je ne peux pas y aller , les plaques moisissent sous les tropiques.


----------



## alfred (29 Février 2004)

en ville, pour les paysage immaculés, on fait avec ce qu'on a.


----------



## mactambour (1 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ton appareil est resté bloqué sur ces années
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai  *beaucoup* d'archives familiales, qui remontent vraiment loin... aussi je puise... Nous avons tous eu la bosse photo, sans jamais avoir été pro... mais maintenant c'est bien agréable...
Je souhaite que tu trouves un moyen de récupérer tes plaques !!!


----------



## turnover (1 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la grenouille, je te présente ma rainette... quasi apprivoisée..


Enchanté. Je lui présente Chouchou.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Voici quelques lézards photographiés dans mon jardin.


----------



## turnover (1 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques lézards photographiés dans mon jardin.


J'aime bien la seconde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dommage toutefois qu'il ne soit pas plus grand. Enfin c'est qu'un lézard commun.


----------



## toto (1 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Voici 2 photos de paysage hivernaux photographié aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...



hello Molgow - tout simplement somptueux - quelle sérénité, quelle douceur, j'aimerais me fondre dans ce paysage!


----------



## mactambour (1 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça alors !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Meme config... oui.. Hélas mon coolpix est en rade à la Fnac.. donc je ne peux pas t'envoyer pour le moment le frère du tien....
Oui beau matériel et belles images...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour ce qui est des  *paroissiens* je pensais n'être pas restée en rade.. mais j'avoue ne pas etre à ta hauteur...


----------



## jpetit2 (1 Mars 2004)

Si quelques uns peuvent être interessés par des photos prises au Viet Nam en février 2003 (eh oui déjà un an!); 60 photos sont accessibles sur http://tln.free.fr/Public/Petit/public_petit_fr.htm - prises avec un canon G2 - magnifique pays offrant des lumières très interessantes notamment dans la région de Hué. Encore merci à M.Nguyen pour son hébergement; son site http://nguyentl.free.fr/html/cadre_sommaire_fr.htm est exceptionnel de richesses.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient d'où cette autruche ?
> 
> La photo n'est pas nouvelle dans ce forum mais montre que je maîtrise bien le sujet.



Et surtout on constate que ton penchant pour le bob ne date pas d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

pas forcement la plus belle, mais une des premiere de mon nikon numérique.


----------



## alan.a (2 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout on constate que ton penchant pour le bob ne date pas d'aujourd'hui



Quel oeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour poursuivre la collection (c'est un de mes preferré)





Et la transmission à la descendance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














(Et puis comment expliquer à un enfant l'interet de se couvrir la tête si on ne le fait pas soit même.)


----------



## Nathalex (2 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Oh, la cascade des Brochaux à côté d'Avoriaz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bon ?


----------



## alan.a (2 Mars 2004)

Bingo, pic nic de fin de rando.


----------



## mactambour (2 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques lézards photographiés dans mon jardin.


Ils sont tous très mignons, tes lézards, et ressemblent beaucoup aux miens... qui pourtant plus au Sud ne sont pas encore sortis !!! Ton jardin doit être bien exposé..
Sympathique ces petites bêtes...


----------



## mactambour (2 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quel oeil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que ta collection est superbe... et celui que tu portes ici, vraiment sortant de l'habituel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais dis-moi donc ??? Que mènes-tu avec ces rênes dans les mains... ??? 
Ce ne serait pas une autruche ??? 
Rassure moi car une autruche à Morzine on l'aurait vu dans les journaux...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont tous très mignons, tes lézards, et ressemblent beaucoup aux miens... qui pourtant plus au Sud ne sont pas encore sortis !!! Ton jardin doit être bien exposé..
> Sympathique ces petites bêtes...



Ah, non... j'ai pris ces photos en été 2002 et 2003. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les lézards ne sont pas encore sortis ici. Quoique j'en ai croisé un l'autre jour sur un mur de vigne.


----------



## turnover (3 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont tous très mignons, tes lézards, et ressemblent beaucoup aux miens... qui pourtant plus au Sud ne sont pas encore sortis !!! Ton jardin doit être bien exposé..
> Sympathique ces petites bêtes...


C'est le lézard commun, normal qu'il y en est un peu partout.
Par contre dans le sud on a le lézard vert et jaune aussi.
De 20 à 40 cm, très agréssif et méfiant et se régalant de tous ce qui passe. Si j'arrive à en faire un cliché cet été ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> C'est le lézard commun, normal qu'il y en est un peu partout.
> Par contre dans le sud on a le lézard vert et jaune aussi.
> De 20 à 40 cm, très agréssif et méfiant et se régalant de tous ce qui passe. Si j'arrive à en faire un cliché cet été ...



Il y a plusieurs années de ça, nous avions repéré un gros lézard vert dans notre jardin. Mais c'était exceptionnel je pense. Sinon en cherchant bien, on peut aussi tomber sur des vipères.


----------



## turnover (3 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plusieurs années de ça, nous avions repéré un gros lézard vert dans notre jardin. Mais c'était exceptionnel je pense. Sinon en cherchant bien, on peut aussi tomber sur des vipères.


C'est moins excitant à aller photographier les vipères. Il y en a de moins en moins dans ma région. Par contre, il y a de plus en plus de couleuvres de montpellier. Ce qui paraitrait normal à 34km de ... montpellier


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2004)

Le problème pour photographier les couleuvres de Montpellier, c'est que c'est long, ces petites bêtes, faudrait un panoramique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon, les lézards verts (une belle gorge bleue d'ailleurs) ou les lézards ocellés, aussi grands, c'est vraiment beau. Reste à avoir le bon télé ou à être patient pour les faire en gros plan.

On en trouve quand même dans une bonne partie de la France, même si ce n'est pas en très grand nombre (j'en vois assez régulièrement en Lozère ou dans le Cantal).


----------



## mactambour (4 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non... j'ai pris ces photos en été 2002 et 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca m'étonnait en vérité...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pour vous faire patienter pour  *mes* lézards je vous offre un criquet de l'année dernière entrain de ravager ma verveine...


----------



## turnover (5 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonnait en vérité...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben moi avant de partir deux semaines dans le sud je vous donne un peu de chaleur de cet été 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A bientôt


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Mars 2004)

des images de rochers de la forêt de Fontainebleau sur mon site :
Rochers du Bas-Cuvier


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plusieurs années de ça, nous avions repéré un gros lézard vert dans notre jardin. Mais c'était exceptionnel je pense. Sinon en cherchant bien, on peut aussi tomber sur des vipères.



Pour photographier des lezards rien de tel qu'un petit tour a Madagascar









































Y en a pour tous les gouts


----------



## mactambour (5 Mars 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi avant de partir deux semaines dans le sud je vous donne un peu de chaleur de cet été
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben !!! moi qui réservait  *ma* cigale pour la bonne bouche !!!je m'incline devant la tienne...je n'oserai montrer la mienne... 

Bof!!! je trouverai bien autre bête !!!

Bravo à l'auteur de la photo


----------



## mactambour (5 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour photographier des lezards rien de tel qu'un petit tour a Madagascar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut choisir ... c'est formidable...
mais le premier, si je ne me trompe est un 
*caméléon* ???

Ai-je juste ???


----------



## turnover (5 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour photographier des lezards rien de tel qu'un petit tour a Madagascar
> 
> Y en a pour tous les gouts


C'est pas de jeu, je sors pas de ma cambrouze natale !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Merci pour toute la panoplie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tcho à dans deux semaines !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. : merci pour les compliments de la cigale


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> On peut choisir ... c'est formidable...
> mais le premier, si je ne me trompe est un
> *caméléon* ???
> 
> Ai-je juste ???



Caméléon, lézard... tout ca c'est du pareil au meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on va pas chipoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais oui tu as raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. D'ailleurs le 3eme, le 4eme et le 8eme sont également des caméléons (le 3eme est a sa taille adulte, c'est le plus petit caméléon du monde)


----------



## fabulousfab (6 Mars 2004)

J'ai bien envie de poster des photos, mais comment faire pour joindre les fichiers ???
C'est ce que je voulais faire dans ce message, mais je ne vois pas comment ça marche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de m'expliquer!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2004)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien envie de poster des photos, mais comment faire pour joindre les fichiers ???
> C'est ce que je voulais faire dans ce message, mais je ne vois pas comment ça marche...
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut que tes photos soient hébergées sur un serveur sur le Net. Ensuite tu insères l'adresse de ton image à l'aide des tags [image].


----------



## fabulousfab (6 Mars 2004)

Ok, merci pour la réponse. Pour l'instant, mes photos sont sur disque dur, dur dur.

Ca sera donc pas pour tout de suite.

cioa


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2004)

Hello tout le monde!

Je viens de rentrer d'une semaine en Irlande, alors voici quelques photos prises là bas :

D'abord une photo "classique"...
Aran Island (si vous passez près de Galway n'hésitez pas à aller y faire un tour) :





Une petit photo "spécial alan" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(navré pour les reflets dans la vitre du bus)





Une photo "spécial globalcut" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je précise que je n'ai même pas pu boire les 2 guiness qu'on voit en photo... j'étais encore trop mal du soir d'avant


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2004)

Ça me rappelle quelque chose.






C'est à Bali.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que je n'ai même pas pu boire les 2 guiness qu'on voit en photo... j'étais encore trop mal du soir d'avant



Petit joueur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jolie la premiere


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2004)

Je reviens d'une semaine dans mon jardin alors j'ai pas trop suivi le net depuis...



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Aran Island



J'ai fait l'Irlande en stop avec ma future femme dans mes jeunes années et nous n'avions pas pu aller sur Aran, nous avions passé une nuit mémorable sur l'ile de dans le sud ouest, un Gaeltacht au large de Skibbereen.

Avant de partir as tu lu le trés bon livre de Nicolas Bouvier "Journal d'Aran et d'autres lieux" ?
Bouvier et le seul suisse de mon panthéon littéraire.



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une petit photo "spécial alan"



Ah merci !!! 
C'est quand même pas sur Aran ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

>



Celle là me  plait bien aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le black and tan est mon petit pécher mignon mais c'est dur d'en avoir en France


----------



## molgow (8 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ah merci !!!
> C'est quand même pas sur Aran ???



Non non ne t'inquiètes pas..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une chose qui m'a frappé à travers presque toute l'Irlande, c'est que ce pays est en plein développement : construction de route ou de maison à peu près partout. C'est pourquoi j'ai pris cette photo. Surtout qu'il y avait un beau décors (herbe verte et ciel bleu).. il y avait en tout cas quelque chose qui m'a dit "c'est beau ça".. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le livre, je ne connais pas.


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2004)

File chez Payot !!!

Après ton séjour sur l'île , c'est indispensable.

Ensuite il ne te restera plus qu'à lire tout le reste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"L'usage du monde" est ma bible 
( "le poisson scorpion" est juste après).

Il y a aussi le prodigieux film de Robert J. Flaherty : "Man, of Aran".


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2004)

J'attends un retour de tirages de lectures pour poursuivre le travail dessus.
Particulièrement au niveau des couleurs.


----------



## sefie (8 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'attends un retour de tirages de lectures pour poursuivre le travail dessus.
> Particulièrement au niveau des couleurs.



Tu n'est pas un des eleves de Bernd und Hilla par hasard?


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'est pas un des eleves de Bernd und Hilla par hasard?



Ach ya ké jorai zaimer.

Mais non.

en tout cas bravo pour la réference


----------



## molgow (8 Mars 2004)

J'aime bien tes 2 premières photos. Les dernières j'aime moins.

Mais dans l'ensemble j'aime assez ce genre de photos. C'est dommage qu'on en voie pas plus souvent. Cette référence dont vous parlez et que je ne connais pas fait-elle des photos dans ce style ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas bravo pour la réference





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Cette référence dont vous parlez et que je ne connais pas fait-elle des photos dans ce style ?



pour te répondre :






nb : alan, je suis retourné (filmer cette fois-ci) à La Roque hier


----------



## molgow (8 Mars 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> pour te répondre :
> (...)



Merci. Mais c'est plutôt du style des 2 dernières photos (que j'apprécie moins). En fait, je me demandais plutôt s'il existait un style ou quelqu'un faisant surtout dans les photos d'oeuvres humaines (bâtiments, véhicules, etc..) plutôt du type industriel moderne. Genre les photos de camion-grue ou le trax photographié par petitscarabée (si je ne me trompe pas?) je trouve ça sympa.


----------



## sefie (8 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Cette référence dont vous parlez et que je ne connais pas fait-elle des photos dans ce style ?





			
				 alan.a a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas bravo pour la réference



Ne ratez surtout pas la retro de septembre à beaubourg...Patience
Expo Becher coming soon


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Ne ratez surtout pas la retro de septembre à beaubourg...Patience



Yum Yum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils ont donné un coup de fouet à ce type de photo et ont formé bcp des grands photographes plasticiens d'aujourd'hui.
Ils sont aussi les seuls photographes à avoir obtenu le prix de la sculpture à la Biennale de Venise.



			
				sefie a dit:
			
		

> nb : alan, je suis retourné (filmer cette fois-ci) à La Roque hier



Je me demandais justement. J'ai pensé à toi le 1 er et le 2 mars, il faisait super beau ici.
 hier, ça devait être pas mal non plus.

Tu as pu respecter ton programme ?


----------



## Sir (9 Mars 2004)

Ce genre de photos je n'aime pas , a quand de belles photos de ptit scarabee ?


----------



## Pouasseman (9 Mars 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de photos je n'aime pas , a quand de belles photos de ptit scarabee ?



De toute façon tu n'as pas de goût... pourquoi parler de ce que t'aimes ou pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2004)

Pouasseman a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon tu n'as pas de goût... pourquoi parler de ce que t'aimes ou pas


Tu devrais ajouter un petit lien vers macgé sur ton site...


----------



## sefie (9 Mars 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de photos je n'aime pas , a quand de belles photos de ptit scarabee ?



Y'en a pour tous les goûts...
Puisque tu cites une personne du MacG,  je préfère le travail d'Alan, 
il y a un plus d'"âme" dans ses photos...J'aime bien sa série d'intérieurs :






Celles de scarabee sont bien mais les jolies photos m'ennuient...
Je crois que le numérique m'irrite...


----------



## ····· (9 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le numérique m'irrite...



met de la pommade !


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

>



Mes photos peuvent s'acheter ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(format 60 x 120)


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Photographié à l'origine par Alan:</font><hr /> 






[/QUOTE]
LA seule question que me pose cet assemblage : « mais quand es-tu passé dans ma salle de bain ? »


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

····· a dit:
			
		

> met de la pommade !


----------



## sefie (9 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos peuvent s'acheter ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faudrait acheter la série complète sinon ça n'a pas de sens...
Et je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir les moyens...


----------



## Boeuf_Charolais (10 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait acheter la série complète sinon ça n'a pas de sens...



Pris a part... le sens d'accrochage ne change pas pour autant.

Vois pas de problème.


----------



## c-66 (10 Mars 2004)

Bon, ces jours je suis à la PC (Protection Civile) les habitués du Bar sauront de quoi je parle LOL. L'endroit est magnifique et après ou avant le cours je vais me ballader, voici quelques photos : http://homepage.mac.com/cyril/PhotoAlbum21.html


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pour tous les goûts...
> Puisque tu cites une personne du MacG,  je préfère le travail d'Alan,
> il y a un plus d'"âme" dans ses photos...J'aime bien sa série d'intérieurs
> 
> ...




 <font color="93b1bd">Bon il y a comme un froid ici, je viens pour voir des photos, pour en poster, créerait on des partis, des sectes ?

Ou simplement, chacun pourrait s'exprimer en toute tranquilité...Sir ! c'est quoi ces réflexions?...Séfie ! on s'égare du haut de son intelligence ?

 Je suis comme toi j'aime beaucoup certaines photos d'Alan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime énormément de styles photographiques aussi, et pour ma part je fais les choses simplement, sans contraintes,
oui j'aime le joli, peut être trop fréquenté le pas joli.

Sinon bravo pour tes récents progrès, différencier le numérique de l'argentique, alors qu'il y a peu de temps
tu confondais une ombre portée due à l'utilisation d'un flash interne en premier rideau ( photo Donatello),
à un effet photoshop, on ne peut qu'admirer ton ...parachute.</font>


----------



## molgow (10 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ces jours je suis à la PC (Protection Civile) les habitués du Bar sauront de quoi je parle LOL. L'endroit est magnifique et après ou avant le cours je vais me ballader, voici quelques photos : http://homepage.mac.com/cyril/PhotoAlbum21.html



Arghhhhhh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi aussi je dois y aller dans quelques semaines...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Ca donne envie d'y aller en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PS: je dis pas ca pour les photos qui sont tres belles


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arf c'est ça l'esprit "Scout toujours" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est d'ailleurs de ce côté là la chose la plus positive en france : la perte totale de ce genre de notions hypocrites et soit disant obligatoires pour une population démocratique .


----------



## sefie (11 Mars 2004)

Comme je n'aime pas les malentendus, je vais essayer de sortir du brouillard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Bon il y a comme un froid ici, je viens pour voir des photos, pour en poster, créerait on des partis, des sectes ?


 Mais non, on a des sensibilités différentes et y'a pas de lézard et 
c'est pour cela que j'ai cité le travail d'Alan en réponse à Sir ...Et je respecte le gôut des autres...







> Ou simplement, chacun pourrait s'exprimer en toute tranquilité...Sir ! c'est quoi ces réflexions?...Séfie ! on s'égare du haut de son intelligence ?


Je ne suis pas plus intelligent que les autres,  tu l'as remarqué... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Je suis comme toi j'aime beaucoup certaines photos d'Alan


Pareil!...



> J'aime énormément de styles photographiques aussi, et pour ma part je fais les choses simplement, sans contraintes,
> oui j'aime le joli, peut être trop fréquenté le pas joli.








 J'ai survolé ton site 60 photos et quand je vois la plupart d'entre elles
j'ai l'impression de voir les photos libre de droits et ç'est ennuyant à la longue même si elles sont cadrées et bien exposées... C'est juste un avis perso, rien de plus. 



> Sinon bravo pour tes récents progrès, différencier le numérique de l'argentique, alors qu'il y a peu de temps
> tu confondais une ombre portée due à l'utilisation d'un flash interne en premier rideau ( photo Donatello),
> à un effet photoshop, on ne peut qu'admirer ton ...parachute.


Merci, merci, j'assume l'entière responsabilité de mes erreurs et je retourne dans mon trou... Et je m'en fiche de savoir si une ombre est du au flash ou à l'utilisation de photoshop, l'important c'est d'arriver à ce que l'on veut...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> J'ai survolé



[COLOR=93b1bd]Oui on avait bien compris que tu survolais[/COLOR]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

[COLOR=93b1bd]Centrale du Bugey ce soir (pour les versions travaillées on verra plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  [/COLOR]


----------



## molgow (12 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=93b1bd]Centrale du Bugey ce soir (pour les versions travaillées on verra plus tard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(les photos hein! pas les centrales nucléaires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2004)

J'aime beaucoup la deuxième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , pour la première, on a presque l'impression que c'est un montage. Fameux "décalage" en tous cas.

J'aime beaucoup les jolies photos, elles ne m'ennuient pas, c'est que je recherche dans la photo. J'aime les photographes qui savent rendre des lieux, objets, les gens,..., "beau", "attirant".


----------



## denisbalibouse (12 Mars 2004)

j'aime bien

Dans le genre il y a des manifiques études de Michael Kenna sur la centrale de Ratcliff en GB :

http://www.wirtzgallery.com/works/kenna/2004/kenna_2004_frame.html 

Bonne ballade


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2004)

Effectivement superbe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais voir le reste de ces photos.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

<font color="93b1bd"> Merci à vous...

Il y en aura d'autres, je pense faire une série quand la lumière le permettra,
c'était un repérage pour celle du Bugey, il y a tellement de possibilités que
je devrais y retourner au levé du jour, et au couché du soleil, cela prendra
sans doute quelques mois pour avoir ce que j'ai en tête.
J'en ajoute deux, une couleur (qui à été faite avec deux pauses, une sur-expo,
et, une sous expo + filtre nd), et une N&amp;B ou je n'ai rien touché.

Paul l'effet dont tu parles plus haut et dû à l'utilisation du flash en "full" qui détoure l'église,
il m'aurait fallu deux voitures pour la lumière "rasante".

_Très belles images ton lien Denis, 8 vapo-générateurs ! balaise la centrale _





 </font>


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

Une fois de plus superbes scarab'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi aussi j'aime bien les belles tofs


----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.wirtzgallery.com/works/kenna/2004/kenna_2004_frame.html



Zut zut zut ! 

Je me suis fait doubler sur la référence.
Quand j'ai vu tes photos de centrale j'ai pensé tout de suite pensé aux clichés de Michael Kenna.
Sur son site il y a deux autres photos qu'on ne voit pas dans le lien de la galerie

dont celle là 

petit scarabée , moi j'aime bien la deuxième de la première serie, mais il faudrait abattre les arbres devant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Mike (c'est son petit nom , entre pote on est intime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'aime bcp le dernier travail presenté sur son site, surtout les deux photos d'arbres 

Le site de Mike


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien
> 
> Dans le genre il y a des manifiques études de Michael Kenna sur la centrale de Ratcliff en GB :
> 
> ...



WaoW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vraiment superbes dans leur "glauquitude"!
Moi qui suis toujours a la recherche de photos originales pour faire de pochettes de compil' maison (a usage strictement privé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ca va bien me servir.
J'aime particulierement la premiere (tres post-nucleaire...) et la 3eme (avec le train en bas). Le cadrage tres séré sur les cheminées est vraiment tres original!

Sur le meme site j'aime aussi beaucoup la partie consacrée a DOUG &amp; MIKE STARN. Encore parfaite pour faire des jaquettes de compils


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis toujours a la recherche de photos originales pour faire de pochettes de compil' maison (a usage strictement privé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans cette optique je me suis deja pas mal servi de photos de  Dubastic.com . Assez tourmenté le garcon mais efficace pour faire de jaquettes qui "interpellent"


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">



Certains auront peut-être remarqué mon goût pour les arbres sans feuille et les paysages "embrumés". 
bref, je ne pouvais qu'adorer cette photo.
Elle est superbe,


----------



## molgow (13 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette optique je me suis deja pas mal servi de photos de  Dubastic.com . Assez tourmenté le garcon mais efficace pour faire de jaquettes qui "interpellent"



Sympa celle là :





Je crois que c'est surtout le message qu'il fait passé que j'apprécie..


----------



## denisbalibouse (13 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Zut zut zut !
> 
> Je me suis fait doubler sur la référence.



Kenna est ma référence en matière contemporaine et en noir-blanc.
Il déchire trop


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2004)

Merci à tous de faire partager vos trésors et ceux des autres .....

À chaque ouverture on se régale de ce voyage de par le Monde ....


----------



## mactambour (13 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Certains auront peut-être remarqué mon goût pour les arbres sans feuille et les paysages "embrumés".
> bref, je ne pouvais qu'adorer cette photo.
> Elle est superbe,



Je dirais même mieux : elle est superbe....

*vraiment superbe !!!*


----------



## mactambour (13 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous de faire partager vos trésors et ceux des autres .....
> 
> À chaque ouverture on se régale de ce voyage de par le Monde ....



Mais qu'attends-tu donc pour nous faire partager les tiens !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

<font color="93b1bd">(merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
 Vu le temps, je suis allé jouer à la cave... (pas de retouches) </font>


----------



## mactambour (13 Mars 2004)

Une cave qui révèle encore des  *trésors* ??? !!!

Avec un peu d'imagination ...et sans retouches, ça peut aller très loin...










Tout comptes faits... Je crois que je préfère les 60 photographies !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

<font color="93b1bd">Merci Mactambour.
 Je tiens à préciser que le "vraiment pas beau" faisait allusion au temps d'hier,
et non à mes "jolies photos d'alien" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comme on me demande des explis sur un autre site, j'en mets aussi ici au cas où...
C'est donc 4 tofs sans recadrage ni retouche, d'un alien en plastoc dégoulinant de shampoing, 
pris devant un fond blanc à travers une colonne de béton creuse renversée (habitée par une araigné, d'ou la toile).
Et 4 batons d'encens pour la fumée.
Pour les couleurs, c'est juste un réglage personnalisé de la balance de blancs sur le RAW dans CS.

Je joins un 5e fichier juste transféré en JPG avec une autre balance des blancs.</font>


----------



## mactambour (14 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd"> Merci Mactambour.
> Je tiens à préciser que le "vraiment pas beau" faisait allusion au temps d'hier,
> et non à mes "jolies photos d'alien"
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmac (14 Mars 2004)

En voici une de part chez nous....


----------



## Madmac (14 Mars 2004)

et la plus belle des italiennes...
mon amie d'enfance...





Madmac


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">Merci Mactambour.
> Je tiens à préciser que le "vraiment pas beau" faisait allusion au temps d'hier,
> et non à mes "jolies photos d'alien"
> 
> ...



Même pas peur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est génial. Tu n'arrêtes donc jamais.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En plus ca change radicalement du travail que scarab' nous propose habituellement. Capable de tout le bougre! 
Un vrai homme orchestre!


----------



## mactambour (15 Mars 2004)

Je me dois d'une image pour petit scarabee ... après toutes ces photos...

Cadeau pour toi...






Il n'était pas vraiment petit...


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je me dois d'une image pour petit scarabee ... après toutes ces photos...
> 
> Cadeau pour toi...
> 
> ...



Même pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 

oup's lé gros quand même ....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur.



 [COLOR=93b1bd]On voit bien que tu y étais pas toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  [/COLOR] 




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Il n'était pas vraiment petit...



 <font color="93b1bd">
Ah bah oui c'est vrai je suis capricorne  (me suis toujours fait avoir à noël d'ailleurs)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 </font>




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



 <font color="93b1bd">Salaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est comment son nom déjà ?

--------------

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## alan.a (15 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">Salaud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remy Bricka.
Il a traversé l'atlantique sur des skis, et a tenté le Pacifique.

A ton tour avec ton jeu de casseroles en cuivres


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

<font color="93b1bd">Bah oui moi aussi je vais tenter le Pacifique, mais en faisant du sur-place à Moorea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un jeu de cuivres ça s'appelle une batterie, sinon y a le piano, la mandoline etc...et je peux mixer aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci d'avoir retrouvé son nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">Bah oui moi aussi je vais tenter le Pacifique, mais en faisant du sur-place à Moorea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourrais écrire avec une autre couleur? le bleu clair, c'est illisible


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais écrire avec une autre couleur?



 [COLOR=93b1bd]Non.  [/COLOR]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=93b1bd]Non.  [/COLOR]



alors ta réponse était le dernier de tes posts que je lirai. C'est dommage.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors ta réponse était le dernier de tes posts que je lirai. C'est dommage.



C'est pas un peu fini ces chamailleries?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis de toutes facon c'est pas grave: scrab' c'est surtout pour montrer ses photos qu'il poste (j'ai pas dit que ce qu'il ecrit n'est pas interessant hein!) alors bon hein..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu fini ces chamailleries?



 <font color="93b1bd">Pas grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute façon j'ai plus rien à dire ni de "photos" à montrer...CIAO </font>


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="93b1bd">
> De toute façon j'ai plus rien à dire ni de "photos" à montrer...CIAO </font>



A bientot


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors ta réponse était le dernier de tes posts que je lirai. C'est dommage.


Une autre solution : navigue sur les forums avec Firefox, il ne comprend pas les codes couleur générés par le moteur du forum.


----------



## alan.a (16 Mars 2004)

J'ai acheté pour une somme astronomique un appareil moyen format tout plastique (même l'objectif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), voici les premiers clichés.

La bête


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2004)

génial l'effet. Tu as trouvé ça où?


----------



## alan.a (16 Mars 2004)

En foire à tout dans un bled à coté de chez moi.
1 


----------



## ficelle (16 Mars 2004)

c'est d'aussi bonne qualité que mon lubitel ton histoire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

http://www.bulbe.com/fr/themes/appareils-gadgets/index.php

 [COLOR=93b1bd]Grape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/COLOR]


----------



## alan.a (16 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'aussi bonne qualité que mon lubitel ton histoire



J'ai eu un Lubitel pdt mon époque Beaux-Arts, c'etait quand même largement mieux !!! 
C'est dire la qualité de Diana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai un copain qui a réalisé tout un travail photographique avec ça : 






Le plus drole c'etait de voir la tête des gens pdt qu'il photographiait en ville


----------



## sefie (16 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> http://www.bulbe.com/fr/themes/appareils-gadgets/index.php
> 
> [COLOR=93b1bd]Grape
> 
> ...



La lomotisation des esprits s'étendra?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> La lomotisation des esprits s'étendra?



[COLOR=93b1bd]J'te parle toi ? [/COLOR]


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Mars 2004)

Voilà, ce matin j'ai décidé d'aller me faire une chtite scéance photo dans la nature... c'était vers les 7h du mat, le temps était magnifique!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne vais pas poster mes photos ici, mais vous les trouverez juste  -= Là! =- Je vous dis déjà ce que j'aime bien... "Arbres dans la brume" et aussi "marécages". Voilà!


----------



## mactambour (16 Mars 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ce matin j'ai décidé d'aller me faire une chtite scéance photo dans la nature... c'était vers les 7h du mat, le temps était magnifique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Magnifiques images... Je me suis régalée... Merci*


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2004)

Très belles photos,  ma préférée.


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belles photos,  ma préférée.



Joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi comme optique sur le 10D ?


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He bien pour certaines photos, jutilise un grand angle Sigma (15-30) qui donne des résultats magnifiques!!!! Sinon, un Canon USM 35-125... lui aussi donne de très chouettes résultats.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2004)

Petit Scarabé m'a "dirigé" vers une photo magnifique de ton site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elle est ici.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2004)

Ah ouais elle est superbe celle la. Je l'avais ratée!


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

Avignon: au couchant la nouvelle gare 






_j'attends qqs critiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bouilla (17 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> A _j'attends qqs critiques
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien, si je peux me permettre, c'est dommage que la photo soit aussi sombre, peut-etre qu'un coup de niveaux sur Photoshop aurait pu arranger ça.

Autrement, le soleil (?) apparait en surexposition, vu l'angle il fallait s'y attendre.

Sinon, c'est sympa, je regrette un peu l'absence de passagers attendant le train.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> bien, si je peux me permettre, c'est dommage que la photo soit aussi sombre, peut-etre qu'un coup de niveaux sur Photoshop aurait pu arranger ça.



Ou peut etre l'utilisation de la mesure spot lors de la prise de vue.

Moi je trouve que c'est tres bien ce quai desert. Ou alors avec une pelloche tres basse sensibilité et un temps de pause permettant de floutter les gens en mouvement sur le quai (genre 1 ou 2 secondes)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2004)

Perso la premiere je l'aurais cadrée un peu plus vers le haut de maniere a eviter que la ligne horizontale que forment les bles ne coupe la photo pile au milieux et que le sommet de l'arbre ne soit si proche du bord superieur de la photo.

J'aime bien la 3eme. Peut etre qu'un temps de pause un peu plus court aurrait permis de mieux voir le pigeon en vol mais bon... sur le vif pas facile de tripoter les boutons


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petit Scarabé m'a "dirigé" vers une photo magnifique de ton site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf, Merci Foguenne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui, je suis assez content de leffet graphique de la photo!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avignon: au couchant la nouvelle gare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie image. Même remarque sur la surexpo. quoi qu'elle donne un petit côté "mystère" "apparition" "révélation" que j'aime assez. Je préfère, comme tu l'as choisi le quai désert.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2004)

Et en plus elle est beaucoup moins sombre (pour la partie inferieure) sur l'ecran de mon iMac que sur celui du pécé du boulot et de ce fait, la surexpo du ciel ne me gene pas. 
Du coup elle est parfaite a mon gout.


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Jolie image. Même remarque sur la surexpo. quoi qu'elle donne un petit côté "mystère" "apparition" "révélation" que j'aime assez. Je préfère, comme tu l'as choisi le quai désert.



Merci Paul.. ben oui surex, mais pas facile de débuter avec un Coolpix 5000, plutôt usine à gaz....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Suis pas rpo moi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pas d'envahisseurs sur le quai j'adore .



			
				Jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus elle est beaucoup moins sombre (pour la partie inferieure) sur l'ecran de mon iMac que sur celui du pécé du boulot et de ce fait, la surexpo du ciel ne me gene pas.
> Du coup elle est parfaite a mon gout.



Merci Jpmiss  Suis flattée du coup de vos critiques.
J'ai eu chaus au fe.... en la postant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ++


----------



## Madmac (18 Mars 2004)

Salut,

voici quelques vues de chez nous. 
Mes Photos 

Pas des photos de pro, mais bon...
avec un Minolta dimage 5

Madmac


----------



## Madmac (18 Mars 2004)

Salut jpmiss,

Bien d'avoir mis ces photos sur le net.
Tu as pas mal voyagé. Pour le boulot ?
ça donne envie de mettre les notres aussi. (pas seulement nos montagnes)
faut que je trouve un peu de temps.

Madmac


----------



## njx (18 Mars 2004)

avant gout de Printemps en Alsace 




et




dite moi se que vous en pensez ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut jpmiss,
> 
> Bien d'avoir mis ces photos sur le net.
> Tu as pas mal voyagé. Pour le boulot ?
> ...



Merci c'est sympa.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oui j'aime beaucoup voyager. La plupart du temps c'est en tant que pur touriste. Deux voyages ont ete fait grace a "mes competances professionnelles": La Patgonie Chilienne ou je faisait "l'assistance médicale" d'un groupe de collegiens dans le cadre d'un projet du  Conseil General du Puy de Dome (ce sont mes photos qui illustrent la partie Chili du site)  et la Laponie Finlandaise ou je faisais egalement de l'assistance médicale  d'un groupe d'etudiants de l'ESC de Rouen . Dans les 2 cas j'ai eu ces plans par pur copinnage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si non j'ai encore pas mal de voyages a mettre en ligne mais il faut d'abord que je scanne les photos et j'ai pas trop le temps... (Turquie, Liban, Sicile, Andalousie, refaire la galerie du Vietnam qui est pas terrible...) Et aussi essayer de faire un site un peu plus joli mais j'y connais pas grand chose (Merci Galerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).
Et bientot des photos d'Islande (prevue pour juillet)

Voilou


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> avant gout de Printemps en Alsace
> 
> dite moi se que vous en pensez ?



J'en pense que tu devrais reduire la taille de tes images d'au moins 50% pour un meilleur affichage et un chargement plus rapide de la page pour ceux qui sont en RTC


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense que tu devrais reduire la taille de tes images d'au moins 50% pour un meilleur affichage et un chargement plus rapide de la page pour ceux qui sont en RTC



Euh maintenant elles sont un peu petites...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Essaye 500 pixels de large c'est pas mal


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Ah ben maintenant c'est pas mal. 
En gros entre 500 et 550 pixels de large c'est bien


----------



## njx (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben maintenant c'est pas mal.
> En gros entre 500 et 550 pixels de large c'est bien


merci bon je ne suis pas un bon photographe je prend une ou 2 photos de temps en temps et je n'est pas de logiciels approprier j'autilisze iPhoto 4 c'est tout


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> merci bon je ne suis pas un bon photographe je prend une ou 2 photos de temps en temps et je n'est pas de logiciels approprier j'autilisze iPhoto 4 c'est tout



C'est deja pas mal: dans le menu exporter de iPhoto tu peux regler les dimenssions de tes photos comme tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage je te conseille la lecture de  ce sujet


----------



## alfred (20 Mars 2004)

j'ai mis sur  cette page les photos que je fais tourner en fond d'écran. si d'aventure l'une d'entre elles vous plaît, envoyez moi un message ( il y a un bouton en bas de page) et je me ferai un plaisir de vous l'envoyer.


----------



## Madmac (20 Mars 2004)

ben, c'est quoi le mot de passe ?

Madmac


----------



## alfred (20 Mars 2004)

ah oui: "ibiza".


----------



## Madmac (20 Mars 2004)

Sympa, on voyage sans se déplacer...
comment tu fais pour mettre un mot de passe ?
ça marche seulement sur .Mac ?

Volià une nouvelle mouture. Les + belle photos depuis mars 2002, achat du Dimage 5.
Mes Photos 

J'attend vos commentaires...

Madmac


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Mars 2004)

J'aime bien le Lac Robert-1 et la photo dans le Tarn...


----------



## ed71 (20 Mars 2004)

à mon tour... http://home.tele2.fr/isteph/

(par contre j'ai l'impression que le serveur tele2 est vraiment lent)


----------



## Madmac (20 Mars 2004)

merci.
j'ai vu les tiennes...hum, ça c'est du pro. J'ai encore de sacrés progrès à faire.
Tu est photographe ou est-ce une passion ?

Madmac


----------



## Madmac (20 Mars 2004)

Jolie la voiture rouge et bleue.
Et le couché de soleil.

je vais aller chercher dans les photos papiers..je numérise et les poste...
à+

J'en ai rajouté, prises ce soir... Mes Photos en page 2.


----------



## turnover (21 Mars 2004)

Salut,

Je suis de retour dans le Nord et grave qu'il fait froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deux semaines à 20° ou plus puis d'un coup 9° !!
j'ai trouvé vos photos postés depuis que je suis parti assez belles avec quelques unes vraiment exceptionnelles.
Voici quelques unes que j'ai faites pendant mon séjour. Pour pas vous balancer ça d'un coup, voici les premières plutôt orientées nature.

J'ai commencé par aller à la mer faire un tour dans ma barque. Mais un crabe à eu peur que je m'ensable. Je suis alors parti faire du cheval en camargue. J'y ai rencontré une abeille, une tortue qui m'offrait gentillement un pissenlit et heureusement que mon chien était là pour me sauver d'un jar qui mordait mon camarguais sinon j'aurai eu droit à une ruade.

La suite au prochain épisode (si j'y pense)


----------



## mactambour (21 Mars 2004)

Bonsoir Turnover...
Pendant que certains veinards se promènent en Camargue....

D'autres... les povres... travaillent dur sur leur bureau..


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2004)

éh...j'ai la même tortue...géraldine, 18 mois.
elle est sortie d'hibernation il y a 3 semaines...

sinon, superbe tes photos. tu fais ça avec quel appareil ?

j'ai mis le lever de soleil sur le Vercors, après le coucher de hier.. Mes Photos


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le Lac Robert-1 et la photo dans le Tarn...



Juste pour dire que dans le Tarn, c'est la très célèbre "Peyro-clabado" (pierre clouée) du Sidobre. Les petites pierres dessus, c'est ce que les gens envoient, depuis bien longtemps, en faisant de voeux (par exemple pour se marier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Et sinon, j'aime bien ces photos de balades : non qu'elles soient parfaites mais parce qu'on sent que tu regardes les coins que tu traverses.


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

*Mon  truc en plumes * Sur la Grande Plage de PraIa da Tocha
fait avec nos mains


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Mon  truc en plumes * Sur la Grande Plage de PraIa da Tocha
> fait avec nos mains



Gaffe à la SPA


----------



## Madmac (22 Mars 2004)

salut,

oui, j'aime bien regarder....tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce monument avait très intrigué les enfants. Ils ont mis du temps à comprendre le phénomène d'érosion.

Que pensez-vous des couché et levé de soleil ? 
je les trouve bien, mais je ne suis pas très objectif...


----------



## mactambour (22 Mars 2004)

Salut...
j'ai pris le temps d'aller regarder tes photos du "sud" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elles sont épatantes et particulièrement le jars (méchant !!!) et le camargais !!!

Superbes...


----------



## ed71 (22 Mars 2004)

Merci MadMac, mais je suis loin d'être un pro !... surtout avec mon coolpix. Sinon Xavier, c'est un passionné.

@+

http://home.tele2.fr/isteph


----------



## turnover (22 Mars 2004)

Madmac : j'ai un Coolpix 4500
Mactambour : merci bien


----------



## ed71 (22 Mars 2004)

je parlai de mon petit 775..


----------



## Madmac (22 Mars 2004)

> Madmac : j'ai un Coolpix 4500



ça fait de jolies photos.
j'ai un dimage 5. mais j'avoue que j'ai des progrès à faire pour m'en servir mieux.


----------



## Madmac (23 Mars 2004)

> ... Moi j'ai un Colly Camera dans son jus !



et tu l'as pris avec quoi en photo ?


----------



## turnover (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Avec le retardateur, devant un miroir.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et pourquoi tu as pas pris le Coolpix 5000 avec le Colly Camera ?


----------



## Madmac (23 Mars 2004)

ouais, pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dis nous...

au fait qu'est ce que c'est ?  





J'attend vos réponses.


----------



## molgow (23 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> au fait qu'est ce que c'est ?



2 petits vers morts sur la tête d'un rastaman qui ne s'est pas lavé les cheveux depuis 3 mois (qui a dit pléonasme?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> 2 petits vers morts sur la tête d'un rastaman qui ne s'est pas lavé les cheveux depuis 3 mois (qui a dit pléonasme?  )



ça pourrait  être ça, mais non.
Bon aller, une bouteille de champagne a retiré chez moi, à celui qui trouve.


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> Des minuscules cocons de chenilles sur de la moquette pas propre ???



non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, faites vos propo...


----------



## turnover (24 Mars 2004)

Deux belles morves bien roulées et séchés pour donner à un pote comme apéritif avant le pastagas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2004)

deux vers à soie sur des boules de soie brutes


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> Deux belles morves bien roulées et séchés pour donner à un pote comme apéritif avant le pastagas ?



beurk.. non, je traite mieux mes ennemis, alors les amis...

il y a de l'idée..


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> deux vers à soie sur des boules de soie brutes



ah, ça aurait pu...
mais non. le champagne se réchauffe...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2004)

des acariens dans de la moquette


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> des acariens dans de la moquette



non plus.
Mais ça chauffe...


----------



## mactambour (24 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> au fait qu'est ce que c'est ?
> ........
> 
> J'attend vos réponses.



Un tricot mohair un peu rétréci avec une larve de mite.. Le tout assez grossi


----------



## bouilla (24 Mars 2004)

...de la cendre sur de la moquette


----------



## ficelle (24 Mars 2004)

une verrue sur ton caniche ?


----------



## turnover (24 Mars 2004)

deux pétoles de chihuahua sur la moquette ?


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> Un tricot mohair un peu rétréci avec une larve de mite.. Le tout assez grossi



et non, mais ça y ressemble fort...


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> ...de la cendre sur de la moquette



Non, je ne fume pas..


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> une verrue sur ton caniche ?



J'ai qu'une tortue...


----------



## turnover (24 Mars 2004)

En attendant et pour recentrer le sujet, j'ai retrouvé Godzilla !!!!


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> deux pétoles de chihuahua sur la moquette ?



si les pétoles, c'est des cacas...ça chauffe.


----------



## turnover (24 Mars 2004)

Bah oui c'est des petites merdes d'oiseau ? de perruches ? de tortues ? de canari ? de moi ? de ma femme ?


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

> Bah oui c'est des petites merdes d'oiseau ? de perruches ? de tortues ? de canari ? de moi ? de ma femme ?



Il y en a trop....la 1ere est la bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , sur quoi ?


----------



## mactambour (24 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> > Bah oui c'est des petites merdes d'oiseau ? de perruches ? de tortues ? de canari ? de moi ? de ma femme ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On fait juste une petite pause et on continue après... le tout est de deviner  *sur quoi ???* 
Bon ... alors un peu d'architecture...

Le pont d'Avignon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sur quoi un oiseau peut-il ... ???


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> On fait juste une petite pause et on continue après... le tout est de deviner  *sur quoi ???*
> Bon ... alors un peu d'architecture...
> 
> Le pont d'Avignon...
> ...

























Jolie photo, Mactambour !


----------



## Madmac (24 Mars 2004)

oui, superbe.
ce pont de chemin de fer est en Avignon ?


----------



## alan.a (24 Mars 2004)

Trés belle photo.

Je pense qu'elle gagnerait en operant un symetrie horizontale.
Pour avoir un sens de lecture gauche - droite.

Le pilier fermerait l'image à gauche, et la courbe de deux pont entrenerait l'oeil vers le vide sous le pont.

Pour ceux qui hurlent face à la moindre retouche de photo .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , le même cadrage sur l'autre rive aura le même effet.

Je ne sais pas si la berge en bas est utile, à tester sans...


----------



## mactambour (24 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> oui, superbe.
> ce pont de chemin de fer est en Avignon ?



Voui...
En fait double pont... venant du Nord, et par un tour de passe passe en Gare d'Avignon repartant vers le Sud direction Montpellier et +++

Mais on ne sait toujours pas sur quoi les petits oiseaux ont....


----------



## mactambour (26 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> > Bah oui c'est des petites merdes d'oiseau ? de perruches ? de tortues ? de canari ? de moi ? de ma femme ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur un tapis brosse....!!!


----------



## Madmac (26 Mars 2004)

> Sur un tapis brosse....!!



bravo, vous êtes bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bien, la bouteille de champagne vous attend, TurnOver et Mactambour

quand vous voulez.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

J'aime bien ton pont d'Avignon mactambour. Y'a juste un petit truc qui me gene: les quelques herbes au premier plan. Je verrais bien un recadrage juste a dessus de ces herbes pour donner un coté plus... enfin moins... bref... il me semble que ca serait mieux quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Crotte alan l'avait deja dit!


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton pont d'Avignon mactambour. Y'a juste un petit truc qui me gene: les quelques herbes au premier plan. Je verrais bien un recadrage juste a dessus de ces herbes pour donner un coté plus... enfin moins... bref... il me semble que ca serait mieux quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Beau le pont D' Avignon 

Couché dessous, le valà le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Alan, pourra me donner des coinseils


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2004)

C'est trés bien comme ça

C'est une bonne idée , bravo


----------



## mactambour (26 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est trés bien comme ça
> 
> C'est une bonne idée , bravo



Elle a de qui tenir !!!

Quand même !!!


----------



## mactambour (26 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton pont d'Avignon mactambour. Y'a juste un petit truc qui me gene: les quelques herbes au premier plan. Je verrais bien un recadrage juste a dessus de ces herbes pour donner un coté plus... enfin moins... bref... il me semble que ca serait mieux quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui oui oui ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il m'a fait une correction splendide, à ma demande... Evidemment pour qui connait le pont ce n'est plus vraiment lui... mais l'image est magnifique...

Un pro !!

Je vois que tu as eu la même idée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les grands esprits se rencontrent ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci de ton message


----------



## mactambour (26 Mars 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> > Sur un tapis brosse....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis si contente !!! 












et j'espère que Turnover aussi !
Ne manque plus que l'itinéraire pour venir à Vaulenaveys ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : hier meme j'ai vu tu tapis brosse dont la texture était exactement la même... mais pas la couleur !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> et il m'a fait une correction splendide, à ma demande... Evidemment pour qui connait le pont ce n'est plus vraiment lui... mais l'image est magnifique...



Et on peut voir le resultat?




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as eu la même idée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grands esprits je sais pas (du moins en ce qui me concerne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais en tout cas je l'ai senti comme ca. J'annaylse pas l'image avec precision comme le fait alan. Chez moi c'est juste au feeling  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus je me suis betement apercu que l'image rendait mieux sans le premier plan tout simplement parce que du fait de sa possition sur la page le premier plan n'apparaisait pas. Il n'est apparu qu'en scrollant vers le bas et la j'ai vu que c'etait mieux avant qu'apres


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Elle a de qui tenir !!!
> 
> Quand même !!!














macelene : Mactambour©


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> macelene : Mactambour©



C'est son papa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> je suis si contente !!!


Euh sa maman plutot... non


----------



## turnover (26 Mars 2004)

Va me falloir faire des photos architecturales moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est où le champagne au fait ? Parce que comme dit Mactambour c'est ou le petit village ?

Puis une question, une photo comme ça, ça rentre dans qu'elle catégorie ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Puis une question, une photo comme ça, ça rentre dans qu'elle catégorie ?



Categorie image trop grande...


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh sa maman plutot... non




Raté    *Sa sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Raté    *Sa sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouah ben j'etais pas loin!


----------



## turnover (26 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Categorie image trop grande...


Ben heureusement que j'ai pas mise l'originale a plus de 2272 pixel


----------



## Madmac (26 Mars 2004)

> suis si contente !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaulnaveys, en isère (38).

pour venir de quelque part en France, je n'ai pas l'itinéraire, mais d'argenteuil dans le Val d'Oise, voilà: Itinéraire 

à bientôt


----------



## turnover (26 Mars 2004)

Bon ben je partirai de l'hérault ça fera plus court


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2004)

Ah ah ... quelle famille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, ce visage est d'une sensualité torride !!!
Les femmes de Hugo Pratt ont bercé mon adolescence (ça dure tjrs) et ont suscité mes premiers émois !!


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>



Ca valait le coup de s'arreter je pense.
Un petit cadrage frontal avec cet immense mur et cet arbre ridicule aurait été pas mal, non ?


----------



## turnover (26 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca valait le coup de s'arreter je pense.
> Un petit cadrage frontal avec cet immense mur et cet arbre ridicule aurait été pas mal, non ?


J'ai pensé la même chose, week end repérage avec le beau père. Pour l'arrêter celui là faut pouvoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon à 110km/h ...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Modestement, parce que je suis pas franchement un bon photographe..._


Mais elle est pas mal cette tortue !!!


----------



## Madmac (26 Mars 2004)

> Bon ben je partirai de l'hérault ça fera plus court


Pas de problème, tu me préviens quelquesjours avant, et si Mactambour peut venir en même temps, avec ma femme, on vous fait le repas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




si vous avez des conjoints (qui supporte qu'on parle Mac) vous les emmenez avec.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

Tres chouette meme si elle est un peu trop grande


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le New York de mes vingt ans, fabuleux cadeau d'anniversaire, le genre de truc que c'est meilleur encore d'avoir failli ne pas en revenir vivant (!), le New York avec toutes ses tours debouts et un appareil photo de base...
> 
> _Un peu trop accentuée par le scanner..._ Dommage.



Trop contrastée tu veux dire ?
C'est sûrement récupérable sur Photoshop...



> _NB : Merci Macmarco pour l'hébergement !_



De rien Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un plaisir !


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trop accentuée, si : on voit une frange entre le ciel et les immeubles...
> Récupérable chais pas, je crois pas.
> Essaye un peu ?



J'essaierai quand j'aurai un peu de temps !


----------



## mattauche (27 Mars 2004)

deep a dit:
			
		

> On reste en Asie, mais direction Malé


Salut je suis mattauche et je viens d'arriver dans ce forum.
je suis ébahi par tes photos exposé. La facilité et connaissance que tu as avec ton Mac


----------



## mactambour (27 Mars 2004)

Oui  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais sa  *grande* sur...


----------



## mactambour (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trop accentuée, si : on voit une frange entre le ciel et les immeubles...
> Récupérable chais pas, je crois pas.
> Essaye un peu ?



Et ne va pas me dire que tu ne sais pas te servir de Toshop !!!!

Pourquoi faire travailler les  *pov's* qui ont tant à faire avec leurs cours par correspondance !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pourquoi tu n'essayes pas toi aussi !!!

PS :  _J'espère que tu le prends au second degré ???_ 
Effe Bébé


----------



## goon (29 Mars 2004)

à moi !





un lampadaire que j'aime bien
prise avec un coolpix





une soirée DJ photo prise avec un reflex canon





une soirée catch... (coolpix également)


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2004)

Elles sont pas mal tes photos, goon, mais elles ne passent pas...
Je pense que ça vient de ton hébergeur...
Essaie sur Free..


----------



## mactambour (29 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Salut EffeBébé !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon j'ai tout compris... en fait je voulais mettre seulement un mot... et te dire que la photo... est superbe. Oui il y a quelques détails qui pourraient être améliorés par exemple par macmarc0 ???? Hein ??? Il est vraiment très fort et j'en suis pleine d'admiration.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'ailleurs comme de alan... qui m'a fait un pont  *mezziane* ... pour les non initiés : superbe... enfin plein d'adjectifs plus admiratifs les uns que les autres...
Il y en a qui veulent voir mais je dois avoir son approbation... je vais la lui demander...

bonne nuit à tous.
Me tarde de voir NY corrigé par macmarc0






 and


----------



## alan.a (29 Mars 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs comme de alan... qui m'a fait un pont  (...) je dois avoir son approbation



Tu n'as rien à demander, c'est ton pont !!!

Ca fait bcp de compliments pour une retouche somme toute minimale 
Sinon, pour d'éventuels futurs clients mon tarif horaire est de 987 euros HT .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (payable en liquide exclusivement)


----------



## mactambour (29 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as rien à demander, c'est ton pont !!!
> 
> Ca fait bcp de compliments pour une retouche somme toute minimale
> Sinon, pour d'éventuels futurs clients mon tarif horaire est de 987 euros HT ..
> ...


`
Mon pont... ???  *Mon pont ??? le Pont d'Avignon ???* 
Quand même je n'irai pas jusqu'à revendiquer cette propriété !!!

Donc je le mets en ligne et ainsi on pourra avoir des idées différentes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et éventuellement des critiques...si besoin est..
Je veux aussi entendre des "oh" "ah" et +++











PS le tarif horaire HT est à discuter..il devrait etre fonction des retouches...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le voici ... le voilà :


----------



## alan.a (29 Mars 2004)

oh !!! ahhhh 

Voilà , c'est fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A le revoir à l'écran j'ai l'impression que les piles penchent un poil à droite...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2004)

avant






Apres








			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour d'éventuels futurs clients mon tarif horaire est de 987 euros HT ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour un coup de point noir, point blanc, symetrie et recadarage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'abuserais pas un peu des fois alan?


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2004)

Perso !!!  je trouve qu'elles ont chacune leur charme
Une comme je le connais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une comme je l'avais jamais vue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 For U 2


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Mars 2004)

Coucou tout le monde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà, je viens juste de rentrer d'une ballade en VTT de nuit...heuuu, en fait cela fait depuis 1h que je suis rentré, vu l'heure affichée!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis toujours dans ma période de photos de nuit, et je me suis fait quelques shoots, notamment avec des passages de train. L'effet est plutôt sympa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Votre avis?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les noms des images, je ne me suis pas trop pris la tête, j'ai juste relevé l'heure des prises de vues! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







22h28 
22h44 
22h52
23h15





 ma préféré!!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> 23h15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A moi aussi !


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2004)

Excellent, moi c'est 22 h 52 ma préférée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais 23 h 15 est très belle aussi


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> je me suis fait quelques shoots, notamment avec des passages de train. L'effet est plutôt sympa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis toujours aussi étonné par la lumière de tes photos.
Super!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

Je préfère également 23h15 mais elles sont toutes les 4 magnifiques.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai profité de l'AES Suisse pour tester mon nouveau Minolta Dimage A1, j'en suis enchanté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Son 28-200 mm stabilisé est génial. 

Je peux enfin essayer de gérer la profondeur de champ. 
Un exemple, cette photo dont je suis très content. 






Une autre que j'aime assez. Classique mais bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










D'autres photos sur mon site.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

<font color="#93b1bd">Bien joué Phootek, très belles images, j'ai un faible pour 22h52,
elle gagnerait peut être en dynamique avec un retournement horizontal ...

Alors Paul tu as l'air content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 au vu de tes images je me suis dit "tiens, est ce qu'il peut ajouter un polarisant ? " 
est ce que tu peux ? en tout cas bravo à tous deux car madame Foguenne est d'un naturel ! comme toujours...Sylvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon j'ai la rame, pas envie d'envoyer un fichier sur mon FTP, et, puis cela sera sujet à une série bientôt.

-&gt; un échantillon sur  *PPS* (pour ceux qui connaissent pam)  </font>

@+


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

Il faut que je me renseigne pour un polarisant mais il me semble que oui.

Ta photo "dernière dance" est génial. Le titre est très bien trouvé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu l'as magnifiquement retouchée. Impressionnant.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que je me renseigne pour un polarisant mais il me semble que oui.



 <font color="#93b1bd"> C'est très bien pour "accentuer" les ciels et "deboucher" la brume ambiante,
comme tu vas au Portugal bientôt ça pourrait te servir, amuses toi bien avec ton nouveau "jouet" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la retouche de ma toph, ça se passe essentiellement dans la fenêtre Camera Raw de CS,
sur la balance des blancs, ensuite un coup de niveaux + accentuation.
Merci @+ désolé pour les dernières pages du sujet, pas trop le temps mais je le prendrais. </font>


----------



## turnover (30 Mars 2004)

22h52 j'en veux !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 on peut l'avoir en 1600x1200 ??
Superbes photos

J'attend la série avec impatience Maître tit scarabée


----------



## goon (30 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas mal tes photos, goon, mais elles ne passent pas...
> Je pense que ça vient de ton hébergeur...
> Essaie sur Free..



rhhaaaa ca m'enerve !! ouais, chez free ca marche ... chez.com c'est vraiment pas terrible maios bon ..tant pis..


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A moi aussi !



j'avoue, Je l'ai copiée en fond d'écran!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#93b1bd">
> -&gt; un échantillon sur  *PPS* (pour ceux qui connaissent pam)  </font>
> 
> @+














 une fois de plus je suis scotché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Cette photo est extraordinaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'ailleurs les commentaires sur PPS vont dans ce sens et pourtant je sais que ce n'est pas toujours tendre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle me fait un peu penser au back de la jaquette d'Angel Dust de Faith No More en beaucoup mieux.

T'en as shooté combien pour reussir ce coup là? 
Si tu me repond une seule je te fais erriger une statue a ton effigie de 40 m de haut sur la place centrale de Clermont, facon Madarum, et je viendrais me prosterner a ses pieds toutes les 4 heures..


----------



## alan.a (30 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour un coup de point noir, point blanc, symetrie et recadrage...
> T'abuserais pas un peu des fois alan?



Pas bcp plus que certaines boites ... 
Parfois, quand tu vois certaines factures et que tu sais le temps que ça prends reellement, ça laisse reveur ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#93b1bd">Bien joué Phootek, très belles images, j'ai un faible pour 22h52,
> elle gagnerait peut être en dynamique avec un retournement horizontal ...
> 
> Alors Paul tu as l'air content
> ...



mais qu'est ce qu'il a écrit? on voit rien...


----------



## mactambour (30 Mars 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je prendrai volontiers le 22h52 !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais... euh ... la 23 h 15 !!! j'hésite encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait elles sont toutes superbes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est ce qu'il a écrit? on voit rien...



 [COLOR=#red]-&gt;[/COLOR]  Achètes un Mac, ou des yeux propres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'en as shooté combien pour reussir ce coup là?



 <font color="#93b1bd">
Merci JP, Turn, Foguenne, je ne fais que passer parce qu'ici y a toujours un roquet pour me niquer mes Trippen,
je vais tout de même pas en acheter une paire par semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh bah si y en a qu'une, parce qu'avec le G5 le mode raffale en RAW ça devient hyper lent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je m'en sers, mais en JPG 1600 x 1200 là ça commence à dépotter à un peu plus de 1,8 img/s.

Mais disons que j'ai pas fait exprès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit*: remarques le mode rafale et le flash en HSS, je pense pas que ce soit compatible avec une pause de 1/8 et flash en synchro lente  !
donc quand tu déclenches pour ces trucs c'est...alea jacta est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  </font>


----------



## turnover (30 Mars 2004)

Ben sur ce coup la bravo au doigt


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Mars 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> 22h52 j'en veux !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de problèmes, je regarde pour le faire, et je mettrai un lien pour le téléchargement de l'image! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tout cas, merci à toutes et tous pour vos commentaires!


----------



## alan.a (30 Mars 2004)

Je trouve ça trés beau.
Mais je préfère les vues des stations services, elles sont magnifiques. (En fait , il se pourrait bien que je sois un peu jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

La gestion des differentes sources lumineuses est à mon sens le plus gros interet du numérique.


----------



## mactambour (30 Mars 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes, je regarde pour le faire, et je mettrai un lien pour le téléchargement de l'image!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec ta permission je la prendrai aussi !!! malgré mon Modem de campagne !!!


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Mars 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça trés beau.
> Mais je préfère les vues des stations services, elles sont magnifiques. (En fait , il se pourrait bien que je sois un peu jaloux
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Alan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi j'aime bien les photos qu'il y a sur ton site personnel! La 9 notamment...





 Et en effet, grace au numérique, je me suis mis à la photo de nuit, d'ailleurs, j'affectionne de plus en plus ce procédé. Les temps de pose peuvent être long, et la surprise du résultat est toujours là. C'est comme au développement de ses propres films avec le révélateur...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mais disons que j'ai pas fait exprès



Ben si t'as pas fait expres ca va alors. Parceque je suis passé au conseil regionnal d'Auvergne pour mon projet de statue de  40 m de haut et, malgres le changement de majorité, ils étaient pas super chauds...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Mars 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Va me falloir faire des photos architecturales moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est dans la catégorie  mirrorproject


----------



## turnover (2 Avril 2004)

Ah ouis cool, j'en ai pleins d'autres comme celles dans les yeux des animaux


----------



## denisbalibouse (2 Avril 2004)

Le bâteau Covefi se reflete dans les lunettes du skipper Steve "couillon" Ravussin

Une envie de grand large.

Bon week end


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2004)

En parlant de reflets, j'ai pris celle-ci aujourd'hui, avec mon pauvre petit PowerShot A70 ...

Sans retouches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










C'est une copine qui aime bien se faire prendre en photos dans toutes sortes de situations cocasses


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est une copine qui aime bien se faire prendre en photos dans toutes sortes de situations cocasses



Petit polisson va.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Avril 2004)

Dans les bois vers chez moi ...

J'attends vos commentaires et vos versions retouchées (non Alan, je ne dirai rien si tu me les retournes).


----------



## ZePoupi (4 Avril 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Dans les bois vers chez moi ...
> 
> J'attends vos commentaires et vos versions retouchées (non Alan, je ne dirai rien si tu me les retournes).



Elles sont chouettes ces photos! Mais bon, en général, j'adore photographier les arbres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha, et au fait, super cool ton roman photo sur ton site!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 J'ai bien ri!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Oui il est excellent le roman photo de Jean-iMarc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et  *hop* , j'ai fait un saut cet aprem' à l'usine RVI Lyon (Lacassagne) ouverte
aux graffeurs pour le festival hip-hop qui se fini aujourd'hui... 8 tofs.</font>


----------



## alan.a (4 Avril 2004)

La dernière photo donne bien envie de connaître le milieu ....

Oups, ma femme arrive , pomme H vite !!!


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La dernière photo donne bien envie de connaitre le milieu ....



Pas seulement le milieu, le haut aussi ça m'intéresse...

PS: Il faudrait rajouter un bouton "Avertir jaipatoukompri" en plus de "avertir un modérateur"... JPTK!! ici!!

PS2: j'aime bien aussi la charmante petite gymnasienne photographiée par iMax.. tu voudrais pas me filer son numéro?!


----------



## alan.a (4 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien aussi la charmante petite gymnasienne photographiée par iMax



Ce regard... ce pouce ...

Je vais ressortir mon bontempi !!


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2004)

Pfff... t'es trop vieux alan, laisse tomber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre elle serait plus ou moins de mon âge...


----------



## alan.a (4 Avril 2004)

p'ti con


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> Bah y a pas d'age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'en ai une autre mais pas plus, parce que les armes blanches étaient interdites, mais j'ai jamais vu autant de PitBulls.

Elle est moins bien cadrée mais plus serrée  </font>


----------



## Nephou (4 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La dernière photo donne bien envie de connaître le milieu ....
> 
> Oups, ma femme arrive , pomme H vite !!!








 le mileu de quoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Bah y a pas d'age
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dois-je dire que j'aime cette photo ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Avril 2004)

Un brin de soleil au milieu de la pluie de ce jour


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

> PS: Il faudrait rajouter un bouton "Avertir jaipatoukompri" en plus de "avertir un modérateur"... JPTK!! ici!!



Comment ça ? On devrait m'avertir à chaque fois qu'un string dépasse ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > PS: Il faudrait rajouter un bouton "Avertir jaipatoukompri" en plus de "avertir un modérateur"... JPTK!! ici!!
> 
> 
> 
> Comment ça ? On devrait m'avertir à chaque fois qu'un string dépasse ?



et on devrais avertir ensuite l'asile le plus proche pour te rentrer les soir


----------



## turnover (5 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et on devrais avertir ensuite l'asile le plus proche pour te rentrer les soir


 Pas la peine ils lui ont déjà mis le collier pour savoir ou il se trouve.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Oui il est excellent le roman photo de Jean-iMarc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damned, j'ai réussi à te lire! Trop cool le gris foncé par rapport au bleu clair


----------



## alan.a (5 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Bah y a pas d'age
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vi vi vi vi ....
Elle serait toute nue on s'en foutrait presque, mais ce petit bout de ficelle nous fait voyager.
"La morale de cette histoire, c'est que les hommes sont des cochons ...
"la morale de cette morale ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Enfin ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'elle ne porte pas de masque !!!
Pour avoir bossé avec ce genre de produit je confirme la nocivité des solvants ...

Ses pauvres petits poumons (tout rose aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) doivent souffrir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ses pauvres petits poumons (tout rose aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En même temps, bizarrement, on a du mal à regarder ses poumons ou même ce qu'elle fait quand on regarde cette photo. On se demande bien pourquoi...!!!


----------



## iMax (5 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Jolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore.....


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Jolie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauras-tu en faire autant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sauras-tu en faire autant.



Weboliver en string rose et noir?
Faut voir tout de même...


----------



## iMax (5 Avril 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Pour les noms des images, je ne me suis pas trop pris la tête, j'ai juste relevé l'heure des prises de vues!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Damned, j'ai réussi à te lire! Trop cool le gris foncé par rapport au bleu clair



 <font color="#39455b">Tu devrais quand même calibrer ton écran parce que c'est plutôt un bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (#39455b qui allait très bien avec le #f75609),
je remercie encore Grape pour ce lien, sur les tendances de couleurs web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: Alan, je confirme, tout petits les poumons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La suite de la morale sera donc...tout petits, tout mignons.</font>


----------



## turnover (5 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Alan, je confirme, tout petits les poumons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petits mais costauds pour respirer tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5 étoiles au Euro Ncap


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine ils lui ont déjà mis le collier pour savoir ou il se trouve.



Nan c'est pas vrai, si je fais BIP BIP c'est parce que j'aime la musique !


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu avant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yop iMax merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour la sensibilité, j'ai mis à 100 ISO, et ouverture maxi (3.5). Pour le temps de pause, ça varille... Il faisait clair de lune ce soir là... magnifique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bref, de 1min 30 sec à 2 min... 

Pour les images, j'ai modifié un poil les contrastes, mélangeur de couches et rehaussement de détails... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vouala!


----------



## molgow (5 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



Arghhhhhhh


----------



## JediMac (8 Avril 2004)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu traîner mes guêtres par ici et c'est un ravissement à chaque fois.
Puisque je vois que le printemps fait bouillonner les hormones, j'offre cette photo aux agités du bulbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## JediMac (8 Avril 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> ... j'adore photographier les arbres!


Restons poète et échauffés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faites la grimper sur l'arbre pour qu'elle décroche la lune


----------



## turnover (8 Avril 2004)

Il y a pleins de fleurs en ce moment et je trouve que les plus simples sont les plus belles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon pour pleins d'images c'est raté je suis cloitré dans ma maison à cause du fiston qui a une superbe et assez violente gastro


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Ailleeuuuuhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan rien j'vous ai pondu un Oeuf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pour les courageux :

*Oeufs au praliné &amp; ganache amère.*

4 ufs
125 g de crème fleurette
100 g de chocolat à 70 %
100 g de noisettes
100 g de sucre glace
4 cuillères à soupe d'eau
4 pistache vertes

*Oeufs:*
Vider les ufs après avoir découpé la calotte avec un petit ciseau pointu.
Bien les laver plusieurs fois, les mettre à sécher.

*Praliné:*
Torréfier les noisettes 5 mn au four à 230 °, leur enlever le plus gros de
la peau, puis les mixer avec 100 g de sucre glace, ajouter la moitié de
l'eau, réserver dans un bol, allonger si nécessaire avec l'eau restante
pour obtenir une pâte moelleuse.

*Ganache:*
Hacher le chocolat, verser la crème bouillante dessus, remuer à la
spatule jusqu'à l'obtention d'un mélange fluide, laisser épaissir à
température ambiante.

*Finition:*
Remplir les ufs de couches successives de ganache et de praliné
(commencer et terminer par de la ganache), parsemer dessus les
éclats de pistache verte hachée grossièrement.

Réserver dans un endroit frais ( 12/13°), mais pas au réfrigérateur .


(recette de je sais plus qui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais c'est du costaud, nickel pour un repas unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )</font>


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Ailleeuuuuhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'avais mangé quoi avant?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'avais mangé quoi avant?



 <font color="#39455b">Une boite d'escargot avec les coquilles, pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: tu la connais celle là ?  </font>


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

Très belle image.

Bon, je note les ingrédients et je me lance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai comme l'impression que ce ne sera pas pareil.
En photo j'ai beaucoup de retard mais en cuisine... c'est bien pire.


----------



## mactambour (10 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pleins de fleurs en ce moment et je trouve que les plus simples sont les plus belles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'accord avec toi... c'est plein plein plein de fleurs. Ici il y a des iris...




















Je souhaite que pour le fiston ce ne soit pas trop grave !!!


----------



## mactambour (10 Avril 2004)

Merci merci de cet oeuf !!!

on en mangerait ...

Est-ce toi qui l'a fait... oui je sais que tu l'as pondu... mais après ???
Et ne me dis pas que tu l'as pondu tout préparé !!! Je me demande si je pourrais te croire...












PS L'image est superbe et la recette non moins...


----------



## alan.a (10 Avril 2004)

Le pire, c'est que c'est bien lui qu'il l'a fait... 
Par contre pour fournir pour lundi tous les participants de ce forum (et leurs enfants) il a encore pas mal de boulot alors laissons le travailler


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce toi qui l'a fait... oui je sais que tu l'as pondu... mais après ???
> Et ne me dis pas que tu l'as pondu tout préparé !!! Je me demande si je pourrais te croire...



 <font color="#39455b"> Nan pas pondu tout prêt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui je les ai fait, la recette n'est pas de moi...
Par contre je l'ai communiqué de mémoire, mais c'est 
celle que j'ai utilisé.

Bravo à vous pour les macros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Turn, un chouilla trop centré à mon goût, mais belle pdc)

Ma toute dernière recette (pas encore écrite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est la saison:
(bon la tof' c'est du brut de décoffrage)

*"Tajine" d'artichauts violets et poivron grillé, confits à basse température.* </font>


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que c'est bien lui qu'il l'a fait...
> Par contre pour fournir pour lundi tous les participants de ce forum (et leurs enfants) il a encore pas mal de boulot alors laissons le travailler



 <font color="#39455b">Vous prendrez bien une petite viande avant le dessert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Salers et coulis de roquette à l'aïl nouveau, fagots de pomme paille.*
(quelques pincées de Gomasio en guise de sel)  








héhé on est jamais mieux servi que par soi même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2004)

Faut il créer un nouveau sujet : "La cuisine par la photo ?"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Euuuuh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vui, mais qui fait la vaisselle ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que, les courses, la prépa, les photos ça fout un de ces bordel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pas tout ça aujourd'hui y a pigeoneau, et asperges au programme,
j'vais juste ammener une tisane à Mackie qui a l'air d'en avoir bien besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## turnover (11 Avril 2004)

Il part avec une longueur d'avance pour les photos de cuisine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça pourrait être interressant.

Tit scarabée : je trouve aussi qu'elle est mal recadrée. Mais j'ai fait ça vite. La mise au point est pas formidable aussi je trouve, un poil trop longue ...

Bon je vais tranquilou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au dodo, maintenant c'est la famille qui est malade ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> Nan pas pondu ceux là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre ils sont tout chauds...sortent de l'appareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oie, cane, 5 variétés de poule, et, caille)






Et nan nan le noir c'est pas un uf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bon Noël 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## alan.a (11 Avril 2004)

Tu t'es monté un studio dans ta cuisine ????
A quand le livre de recettes, textes et photographies de petitscarabée ?


----------



## turnover (11 Avril 2004)

En tout cas, il nous apprend à reconnaître les oeufs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Un gigot d'agneau en macro ça tente quelquu'n ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es monté un studio dans ta cuisine ????
> A quand le livre de recettes, textes et photographies de petitscarabée ?



 <font color="#39455b"> Juste une bidouille (table lumineuse, reflecteurs).

Textes, Photographies, réalisation...et, vaisselle ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tu veux dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font> 



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Un gigot d'agneau en macro ça tente quelqu'un ?



Euh toi t'es au riz et au chocolat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ira mieux demain...mais pas de photos hein


----------



## turnover (11 Avril 2004)

oui oui ma femme, mon fils et moi on est à la diète mais la famille ne se prive pas pour nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je viens d'importer toutes mes dernières photos de fleurs et voici les deux plus belles à mon avis.


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He Petit Scarabée, t'as fini Oui??!!! ça me fout la dalle ce genre d'images moi!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Avril 2004)




----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Nan pas pondu ceux là
> 
> 
> 
> ...














  Superbe j'adore 






  Bonne fin de week-end à tous


----------



## mactambour (12 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il nous apprend à reconnaître les oeufs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais en réserve un gigot qui mijotait, farci au foie gras... dans mon four 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais...l'image n'étant pas terrible (nous sommes quand même sur un forum photo!!) j'ai préféré vous donner encore un iris du jardin, devant la lampe Max Ingrand de mon bureau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












De grandes félicitations pour les ufs de Petit Scarabee .. Pure merveille...


----------



## appleman (12 Avril 2004)




----------



## appleman (12 Avril 2004)

zut a pas marché comment on fait pour mettre la photo?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2004)

Il faut que ta photo soit sur un serveur web. Ensuite tu fais un copié collé de son adresse en utilisant me code UBB instantané "image"


----------



## molgow (12 Avril 2004)

Je trouve que vous nous montrez de trop belles photos. Pour redonner un aspect plus amateur à ce thread, je vous propose 2 superbes morceaux de vache morte que j'ai dégusté (pas tout seul bien sûr!) hier à midi. Tout ça cuit au four à l'intérieur d'une pâte à gâteau avec des champignons :


----------



## mactambour (13 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que vous nous montrez de trop belles photos. Pour redonner un aspect plus amateur à ce thread, je vous propose 2 superbes morceaux de vache morte que j'ai dégusté (pas tout seul bien sûr!) hier à midi. Tout ça cuit au four à l'intérieur d'une pâte à gâteau avec des champignons :



Tout ça c'est très bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ta vache morte n'est pas mal, mais je voudrais bien voir le  *filet en croûte* sur un plat au milieu de la table !!!

C'était bon ???


----------



## molgow (13 Avril 2004)

Après cuisson (désolé j'ai pas mieux) :






Et oui, c'était très bon


----------



## olof (13 Avril 2004)

Mais arrêtez !!!!


Vous me donner faim....








PS: Samedi soir, filet de boeuf, sauce à l'époisses. Mais pas de photos...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

J'ai la dalle avec vos conneries. Faut avoir des nerfs d'acier quand on bosse dans le shooting de bouffe, non ?


----------



## alan.a (13 Avril 2004)

Il doit y avoir des shooting plus dur à surmonter ....


----------



## mactambour (13 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Après cuisson (désolé j'ai pas mieux) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est magnifique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je me demandais si tu avais fait la photo !!!
Tu devrais poster la recette...à moins que ce ne soit un secret de famille...

Juste avant le dîner c'est chouette...


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2004)

C'est quoi ? ou qui ???

Du boeuf en croûte ? Ca doit être sympa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un boeuf, une croûte, la recette est facile mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir des shooting plus dur à surmonter ....



 Tu postes d'Irak là


----------



## alan.a (13 Avril 2004)

Je ne pensais pas exactement au même trou de balle ...

Il fallait bien que quelqu'un finisse par faire une blague à la Jean Roucas, ben voilà, c'est fait ..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Une blague ? je lisais les dernières dépèches à ce moment là, 
un correspondant Capa enlevé, si tu appelles ça une blague ! 
Je pensais que tu parlais de ça, Shoting dur à surmonter...Irak...Capa...

Quant à Jean Roucas  ??? alors là ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 une de tes relations ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as passé une mauvaise journée ?
</font>


----------



## turnover (13 Avril 2004)

Il a passé la journée à bosser ! Il a pas du voir ...


----------



## alan.a (13 Avril 2004)

Depuis quelques temps j'ai un peu laché l'actualité (j'ai une nouvelle chambre à construire ...) donc je ne parlais pas de ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En le sachant, j'aurais quand même évité ce genre d'allusion.

Comment sais tu que j'ai passé une mauvaise journée !! Je me suis absenté une semaine du boulot et quand je reviens paf , tout est urgent .... Quand je vais revenir dans 12 jours .... ça va être la fête ..


----------



## turnover (13 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Comment sais tu que j'ai passé une mauvaise journée !! Je me suis absenté une semaine du boulot et quand je reviens paf , tout est urgent .... Quand je vais revenir dans 12 jours .... ça va être la fête ..



J'ai déjà une légere mais alors légere impression de déjà vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et de relativement courant


----------



## alan.a (13 Avril 2004)

J'avais rarement vécu autant... Et encore coup de bol , il y en a un qui n'est pas venu.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> Oui bon n'en parlons plus, espérons qu'Alex Jordanov (du vrai journal) reviendra nous présenter son sujet !

Revenons à nos mout.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vaches mortes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Molgow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mactambour j'adore les Iris et les Amarylis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu as des Amarylis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## molgow (14 Avril 2004)

C'est ça qu'on appelle les "natures mortes" ?


----------



## alan.a (14 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vires au Peter Beard période Tsavo parc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage que Francis bacon ne soit plus là, ça l'aurait intéressé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je préfère la photo plus dymanique que tu as posté sur l'autre forum, celle avec les couteaux aux manches jaunes.
Il y a un petit je ne sais quoi qui flanche dans la composition, peut être la scie qui "touche" le moignon du premier boeuf (je compte sur toi pour me corriger et me donner le nom de ce morceau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et deplacer un peu le cadrage vers la droite pour recuperer du vide apres la dernière vache.
Et / ou alors avoir plus de ce mur jaune en fond par une petite contre plongée.

Je vais bientot revenir poster ici des photos palpitantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que vous pourrez critiquer.

Sinon tu as une photo sur ton site que j'aime bcp.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu vires au Peter Beard période Tsavo parc ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<font color="#39455b">
Bah ça me touche ça parce que les deux réfèrences que j'aime et cite le plus sont

*Peter Beard*
*Francis Bacon*

Je signale d'ailleurs une expo de 42 uvres de Bacon au musée maillol(7avril/30 juin), que personnellement je ne manquerai pas car dès qu'il y a un Bacon qq part j'y vais pour prendre ma claque.

Et pour ceux qui aiment les carnets d'Afrique de Peter Beard, et qui ont la chance de passer à NY il y a une expo permanente depuis des années sur Broome street (de mémoire, sinon c'est entre Spring et Broome) pas loin de l'Apple Store Soho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</font>


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la photo plus dymanique que tu as posté sur l'autre forum, celle avec les couteaux aux manches jaunes.
> Il y a un petit je ne sais quoi qui flanche dans la composition, peut être la scie qui "touche" le moignon du premier boeuf (je compte sur toi pour me corriger et me donner le nom de ce morceau
> 
> 
> ...




<font color="#39455b">J'avoue que cette photo est une de celles que j'ai écarté d'une série, que je ne montrerai pas tout de suite (parce qu'elle est partie en tirages dans un carton, et que je suis un peu superstitieux).

Le morceau c'est un jarret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientot revenir poster ici des photos palpitantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on attend, pour les critiques tu n'as que de bonnes réactions d'habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si tu veux du saignant c'est le bon moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu as une photo sur ton site que j'aime bcp.



 <font color="#39455b"> Oui moi aussi, mais le "problème" avec mes pages c'est que Voyageurs du Monde (qui sont les seuls à me faire un peu bosser en ce moment)
en tout cas leur directrice de com avait trouvé trop "conceptuel" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce que j'avais proposé, donc la façade reste un peu touristique/proprette.
Une partie plus personelle est en cours de réalisation, ce qui va me permettre de virer les frames et de passer au total tabless.
D'ailleurs s'ils me lisent j'attends toujours un carnet de voyage en plus des gentils ateliers photo-numérique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  </font>


----------



## alan.a (14 Avril 2004)

J'avais vu une expo de Peter Beard a New York, dans Soho, c'etait très bien. Je venais juste de voir son expo à Paris (et de le voir après sa rencontre un peu trop intime avec un éléphant). L'expo était très bien, ensuite j'ai traversé la rue et j'ai vu celle d' Anselm Kieffer (prodigieux). C'est pratique New York pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelques jours plus tard, avec des étudiants de Cooper Union on a visté PS1, et à la sortie on a rencontré quelques petits artistes locaux (comme Schnabel par exemple ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

C'est dur de retrouver son petit atelier normand après ça ...

Pour ce qui est de critiques saignantes, ça ne me dérange pas !! Ce qui est terrible, c'est de ne suciter aucune réaction (positive ou négative) !!!

Par contre, c'est un bon plan ( ou ça peut le devenir ) de bosser pour une agence de voyages , il faut soigner ce client !!! (enfin si Voyageurs du Monde est bien l'agence de voyages que je crois qu'elle est ).

D'ailleurs, s'ils lisent ces lignes , je fais mieux que petitscarabée et pour moins cher


----------



## mactambour (14 Avril 2004)

> Pour ce qui est de critiques saignantes, ça ne me dérange pas !! Ce qui est terrible, c'est de ne suciter aucune réaction (positive ou négative) !!!



En dehors de tout ce que tu racontes avec Petit Scarabée, (je me sens terriblement out !!!) je suis bien d'accord avec toi au sujet des critiques, en bon ou en mauvais, c'est toujours tellement mieux que l'indifférence ...








Pas pire que l'indifférence... Ca fait presque mal...


----------



## turnover (14 Avril 2004)

Ça c'est bien vrai, aucune réaction c'est pas très cool. C'est mieux quand ça critique à fond positivement ou négativement. Au moins on progresse à ce moment là.

Si j'ai le temps, j'irai voir l'expo. Et j'aime bien bosser avec des agences aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b">J'suis bien d'accord avec vous, j'étais en discussion avec Florent à ce sujet,
avant la dernière maj du site pour créer une annexe de ce thread où pour poster des photos,
il faudrait participer, donc critiquer, ce qui est bon pour tout le monde bien sur.
Mais la mise en place de la formule serait peut être un peu lourde ? et puis ce thread à changé de place,
Florent n'étant pas modérateur sur cette partie des forums, et, pas mal occupé, on a donc laisser courrir...

En tout cas ça aurait évité à certains non posteurs de photos de lancer des minis star'ac du genre moi je prefére...bla bli bla bla ! (ce n'est pas ça la critique)
Et obligé les posteurs à donner des avis sur les autres photos.

Personnellement j'ai ouvert un compte sur  Photosig car je ne suis pas sur non plus que ce thread soit approprié pour la critique,
ou alors à nous tous de mettre sur pied un sujet de la sorte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Turn tu est sur Lyon des fois ?
 </font>


----------



## turnover (14 Avril 2004)

J'ai toujours pensé qu'une petite communauté (à la base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ne pouvait que sortir grandie d'un site ou l'on donne son avis sans restriction (mais cordialement). Que l'on soit 2 ou 200. Qu'elle différence. Mettre son expérience, son savoir est la meilleure façon de progresser.
Le tout est de savoir comment faire, quoi dire dedans et gérer.

Je suis disponible dans pas longtemps pour toute discussion (voir pseudo ichat dans mon profil)

Tit scarabée : j'y allais 6/10 fois par an avant que mon fils vienne au monde. j'y passe de temps en temps pendant l'année. Ça peut se faire dès la fin des grands travaux


----------



## mfay (18 Avril 2004)

Après toutes vos photos sur la bouffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voici une photo de cerises, enfin, bientôt des cerises ! Je vais me régaler moi


----------



## olof (19 Avril 2004)

Pas de bouffe cette fois. Mais juste le petit coup d'oeil sur les Alpes ce soir...

Joli, non ?


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bouffe cette fois. Mais juste le petit coup d'oeil sur les Alpes ce soir...
> 
> Joli, non ?



C'est superbe...
On voudrait l'avoir faite soi-même...


----------



## turnover (20 Avril 2004)

Ben moi, rien que pour vous faire saliver encore une fois


----------



## olof (20 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est superbe...
> On voudrait l'avoir faite soi-même...



Si tu veux, je te fais signe quand un appartement se libère


----------



## Madmac (20 Avril 2004)

T'es d'où pour voir les alpes comme ça....
de chez moi elle sont pas aussi jolies...
elle est superbe cette photo.


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, je te fais signe quand un appartement se libère


Ma foi... un appartement devant le Léman... avec les Alpes en fond.. je ne dirais pas non !!!!
Merci !!! Olof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et maintenant spécial Petit Scarabée..; qui aime les amaryllis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais on critique si on veut.. bien sûr !!!


----------



## Madmac (20 Avril 2004)

Très joli cet amaryllis!!! (est-ce masculin ou féminin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?)

au fait j'ai tjrs le champagne au frais.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Voici une photo de cerises, enfin, bientôt des cerises ! Je vais me régaler moi




Jolies fleurs de cerisiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, rien que pour vous faire saliver encore une fois



Miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Voilà comment on monte une brigade de cuisine, donnez moi la pâte à crèpes, les cerises et vous aurez un clafouti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (mfay, sans noyau les cerises stp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant spécial Petit Scarabée..; qui aime les amaryllis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 <font color="#39455b"> Hihihi merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le vérité c'est que je n'aime pas critiquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Sinon ça donnerait :
manque de netteté (main levée ou trépied ?), 
dommage que le fond ne soit pas tout noir (sur la gauche),
éclairage trop direct c'est un peu brillant,
un peu centré à mon goût, pourquoi pas un cadrage moins classique,
genre vertical "de dessus"  ( 60° à 75° on verrait la fleur et son contenant ou son pot)
ou alors en biais (pas sur, à voir sur un Amarylis) tout simplement tige dans l'angle du bas à droite.
Sinon vertical  de façon à avoir un peu plus de tige (mais très légèrement décentré),
je trouve que le format horizontal "écrase" un peu trop cette grande fleur._ 

Mais je n'ai pas parole d'évangile hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maintenant c'est vrai que la critique oblige aussi à regarder les photos différement.



Et puis alors si on se connaissait beaucoup mieux j'aurais osé :

Dis l'Amarylis t'en aurais pas un rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  ok je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci encore pour ce superbe Amarylis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## olof (20 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ma foi... un appartement devant le Léman... avec les Alpes en fond.. je ne dirais pas non !!!!
> Merci !!! Olof...



Et non, perdu, c'est pas le léman. C'est le lac de Neuchâtel. Les 3 montagnes qu'on voit sur la photos sont l'Eiger, la Monsch et la Youngfrau (heu, pour l'orthographe, faudra repasser ;-)). Et on ne les voit pas depuis le lac léman.


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Je pense que cette image résume bien létat de mon bureau


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Et non, perdu, c'est pas le léman. C'est le lac de Neuchâtel. Les 3 montagnes qu'on voit sur la photos sont l'Eiger, la Monsch et la Youngfrau (heu, pour l'orthographe, faudra repasser ;-)). Et on ne les voit pas depuis le lac léman.



Eh oui !!! j'aurais dû m'en douter en voyant ton lieu de résidence !!! 
et j'aurais du savoir ce qu'étaient ces montagnes !!! Raté... 







Alors pour me faire pardonner (s'il y a lieu) voici deux des trois, de jour...





L'Eiger et le Moench .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pris de Wengen


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Hihihi merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci merci Petit Scarabée !! voici ce que j'attendais... au  moins je n'aurais pas posté cet amaryllis ( un amaryllis) pour rien et je progresserai (est-ce bien vrai ???)

A vrai dire j'ai pris cette image sans penser à rien de bien précis, sauf que je trouvais belle cette fleur énorme..Aussi pas de pied; pas de réfléxions sur le fond etc etc... 
Et en plus je n'avais pas un rouge sous la main...!!!c'eut été plus beau !!! c'est sûr... Je note pour la prochaine fois...Monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je suis certaine que je/nous allons faire des progrès..
et inutile de dire que la critique est aisée et l'art difficile... ça fait bateau


----------



## olof (20 Avril 2004)

Ben ce soir, c'est un peu moins impressionnant quand même... Par contre, la netteté est pas mal (en vrai, pas en photo) !

Un jour plus tard...


----------



## molgow (20 Avril 2004)

Superbe les photos des Alpes!

Au passage - malgré l'anglicisation (c'est pas français ça...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de notre pays (merci Swisscom!) - on écrit _Jungfrau_ et non pas _Youngfrau_. La _Jeune dame_ en français.


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Ben ce soir, c'est un peu moins impressionnant quand même... Par contre, la netteté est pas mal (en vrai, pas en photo) !
> 
> Un jour plus tard...



Pour ma part toujours aussi beau !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certaine que je/nous allons faire des progrès..
> et inutile de dire que la critique est aisée et l'art difficile... ça fait bateau



 <font color="#39455b">Espérons pour les progrès, tous autant que nous sommes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon à quoi bon vivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour la critique, étant habitué et sujet à critique de par ma profession de base ...cuisinier
(_bien que j'eus le plaisir "d'apprendre" la "photo" avant de passer 12 à 16h par jour  devant les fourneaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci papa &gt; pour la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

je peux dire en connaissance de cause qu'elle est politique, à savoir si tel critique t'aime,
tel autre critique va te tuer c'est sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(simplement parce qu'il y a concurence entre eux)
le tout est d'être le plus diplomate possible quand on est "critiquable" à savoir couper l'herbe sous les pieds de l'ennemi !!!
( Quand je dis ennemi dans ce cas ça reflète "_l'ami de mon ennemi est mon ennemi_" donc je parle du critique concurent
 à celui qui vient d'écrire sur toi en bien et qui va te tuer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...c'est clair là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Alors... l'herbe sous les pieds, ça veut dire que dès que tu fais quelque chose qui touche à la sensibilité,
ce n'est pas difficile de mettre de ton coté l'affectif et que ces braves critiques qui, dans mon cas,
se disent anonymes et discrets, seraient quand même bien embêtés que l'on ne les reconnaissent pas,
ce sont quand mêmes pour la plupart (journalistes gastronomiques) des écrivains, cinéastes...etc frustrés (et mégalos)
donc comme la chienne en chaleur quand ils prospectent, ils émettent des signaux forts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'ils reconnaissent les grands chefs...seuls les meilleurs les reconnaissent sans coup férir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  huhuhu 

Ce qui est sur, pour ma profession, c'est que pas de critique en vue sans avoir fait salle comble avant,
( c'est pareil dans tout domaine sujet à critique, je fréquente aussi  )
la conclusion, c'est que, quel que soit le domaine, fais comme tu l'entends, ton public viendra tout seul si tu le mérites, et, en as la chance !!


Nul critique, si savant soit il, ne t'aideras à vivre, je veux dire, en toi, à l'intérieur.
N'oublions pas que tout flatteur vit aux dépends de celui qui l'écoute, 
et que ça fonctionne pareil dans ce cas avec le cracheur de venin !!!

Le commerce c'est autre chose, mais ça je le conchie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alors des échanges d'idées entre copains sur MacG oui, mais la critique non !!
Faudrait pas que ça déclenche des vocations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Et sans chercher à rabattre le client, suite à vos reflexions sur les réactions (ou non)dans ce thread
je me suis dit que dans  "créative zone" (orange clic)  chacun pourrait poster une photo,
en disant : voilà ma photo, qu'est ce que j'aurais pu faire pour avoir un meilleur résultat ?*


----------



## olof (20 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Superbe les photos des Alpes!
> 
> Au passage - malgré l'anglicisation (c'est pas français ça...
> 
> ...


Merci m'sieur.

J'pensais bien que l'orthographe n'était pas la bonne, mais j'avais la flemme de chercher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour cette précision


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> Pour la critique, étant habitué et sujet à critique de par ma profession de base ...cuisinier



Une adresse, une adresse qu'on vienne goûter ta cuisine


----------



## turnover (21 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cette image résume bien létat de mon bureau



Superbe image nephou


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Superbe image nephou


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais toute remarque critique est également bienvenue.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Une adresse, une adresse qu'on vienne goûter ta cuisine


<font color="#39455b">
Pour l'instant j'ai vendu mon outil de travail (resto)...


En attendant un des derniers plats (semaine passée),


*"Poitrine de pigeonneau laqué, grosse patate en millefeuille"*
_Pâte de petits pois au raifort vert "dit Wasabi"
Pâte de poivron au piment d'Espelette.
Jus court au vinaigre balsamique._











			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Mais toute remarque critique est également bienvenue.



 <font color="#39455b">---&gt; Veux tu ranger ce bordel, et nettoyer un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'aime bien aussi ce genre d'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: Olof, tu fais aussi dans l'immobilier au pied de l'Himalaya ? ça m'intéresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour ces grands bols d'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## olof (22 Avril 2004)

Wouha, super ces photos Petit Scarabée !!! Du grand art !

Heu, l'Himalaya, non, les montagnes sont trop hautes, ça fait de l'ombre


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant j'ai venud mon outil de travail



Tiens nous au courant quand tu en reprends un. Ca donne envie ce que tu nous montre


----------



## turnover (23 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée j'ai trouvé des cousines normandes des vaches de l'aubrac


----------



## mactambour (23 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> petit scarabée j'ai trouvé des cousines normandes des vaches de l'aubrac



Dis turnover ??? elle a fait quoi avec ton appareil, la vache ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La t'elle avalé ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je la trouve bien près !!!


----------



## fabulousfab (23 Avril 2004)

Je veux bien poster quelques photos ici, mais comment joindre les fichiers au message ? Je viens de lire dans les FAQ que cette fonction était désactivée...

Autre question : comment aller rapidement du début à la fin (ou l'inverse) d'une thread aussi long ?


----------



## turnover (24 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Dis turnover ??? elle a fait quoi avec ton appareil, la vache ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'étais à quelques cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , elle mangeait du foin que j'avais dans l'autre main.
Et non non elle m'a rien léché n'y avalé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien poster quelques photos ici, mais comment joindre les fichiers au message ? Je viens de lire dans les FAQ que cette fonction était désactivée...
> 
> Autre question : comment aller rapidement du début à la fin (ou l'inverse) d'une thread aussi long ?



Quand tu écris un message, tu as un tableau des codes UBB instantané. En cliquant sur image tu peux insérer une image UNIQUEMENT si elle est déjà sur un site internet. Il faaut juste mettre le lien vers l'image.

Pour la navigation, il y a les flêches de défilement en haut ou comme moi, mettre dans ton profil 60 messages par page si tu as une bonne connection internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au travail en 10Mbits j'ai 200 messages par page


----------



## fabulousfab (24 Avril 2004)

Merci pour les infos Turnover.
Pour les images, je crois que c'est raté : je n'ai pas de site.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2004)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos Turnover.
> Pour les images, je crois que c'est raté : je n'ai pas de site.



 <font color="#39455b"> Tu n'as pas de site, mais tu as un abonnement à internet,
tu as donc un espace FTP (en principe 100mo gratuits), 
sur lequel tu peux te connecter avec un client FTP (voir  forum developpement web),
pour envoyer tes fichiers qui auront ensuite une adresse web (url),
que tu n'auras plus qu'à copier/coller dans le formulaire Image sur les forum. </font>



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> petit scarabée j'ai trouvé des cousines normandes des vaches de l'aubrac



 <font color="#39455b"> Héhé attention c'est la période des pollens en ce moment, et les vaches ça éternue copieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Olof, Fabien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Oups "Papy'nnocent X" dans le métro... </font>   (original ici)


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

Une jolie photo des Dents du Midi - la Haute Cime (la plus élevée) culmine à 3257 m :






Désolé pour la netteté (zoom pour cacher quelques bâtiments) et le manque de lumière (je viens de la faire). J'essaierai peut-être d'en prendre des meilleurs ces prochains jours.


----------



## mactambour (25 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une jolie photo des Dents du Midi - la Haute Cime (la plus élevée) culmine à 3257 m .
> 
> Désolé pour la netteté (zoom pour cacher quelques bâtiments) et le manque de lumière (je viens de la faire). J'essaierai peut-être d'en prendre des meilleurs ces prochains jours.



Magnifique image... Bravo Molgow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Malgré le manque de netteté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avoir ce spectacle devant les yeux ... huummm!!!


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2004)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, ce n'est pas ma photo qui est jolie, mais plutôt ces montagnes.


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2004)

au soleil, sous le grenadier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Premier bain du bout de pied


----------



## turnover (26 Avril 2004)

Belles photos vous deux surtout l'eau de la piscine ! Rha vite que je redescende dans mon sud !! Mais pour tout dire il fait très beau depuis quelqes temps sur la région parisienne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOUH !





Et c'est beau le printemps


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une jolie photo des Dents du Midi - la Haute Cime (la plus élevée) culmine à 3257 m :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reviens, j'ai les mêmes à la maison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Belles photos vous deux surtout l'eau de la piscine ! Rha vite que je redescende dans mon sud !! Mais pour tout dire il fait très beau depuis quelqes temps sur la région parisienne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi comme araignée? Elle a l'air sympa.


----------



## iMax (26 Avril 2004)

Je reviens d'une semaine de randonnée à peau de phoque au col du Grand St Bernard...

J'aurais voulu y prendre mon 300D tout neuf, mais je n'ai pas pu... Et finalement, je ne le regrette pas, je crois qu'il aurait quelque peu souffert...

Voici quelques photos prise par un pote et par moi avec son Olympus Camedia C4040 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Moi-même en pleine tempête, il y'avait des rafales à 100km/h... J'ai eu des gelures au visage.





Le groupe en pleine ascention, photo prise par mon pote...





L'Hospice du Grand St Bernard, vu du côté Italien avec le lac en contrebas





Pause bouffe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Vue depuis le sommet de la grande Chenallette, 2792m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et nous voila au sommet du mont Vélan, à 3669m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








La cabane du Vélan, à la construction plutôt moderne, où nous avons dormi deux nuits.


----------



## R_Rob (26 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> au soleil, sous le grenadier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




le pied


----------



## mactambour (26 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> au soleil, sous le grenadier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai, comme qui dirait l'impression que je connais ce  *grenadier* , et ce  *pied* et cette  *piscine* ????


----------



## Philito (27 Avril 2004)

Juste un petit coucher de soleil sur le pacifique.....


----------



## mactambour (27 Avril 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Belles photos vous deux surtout l'eau de la piscine ! Rha vite que je redescende dans mon sud !! Mais pour tout dire il fait très beau depuis quelqes temps sur la région parisienne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un printemps qui a les couleurs d'automne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un champs de quoi ??? Dis moi vite ???
L'araignée est belle aussi
Oui cette eau de piscine donne envie...bientôt..dans le Sud.


----------



## turnover (27 Avril 2004)

Ben je l'ai un peu retouchée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Un champ de colza je crois


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit coucher de soleil sur le pacifique.....









*Hola Philito, ¿ que tal ? contentissimas de ver te aqui* 

Comm d'habitude ça donne envie


----------



## mactambour (27 Avril 2004)

Bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me voilà complètement rassurée... Colza ou pas... et même orange, c'est beau... très..


----------



## mactambour (27 Avril 2004)

Bravo iMax... elles sont magnifiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Les montagnes, la Suisse, tout est beau.. j'admire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo
vous avez tous raison d'en profiter et merci de nous faire partager


----------



## mactambour (27 Avril 2004)

J'ai mis du temps à analyser l'image.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais j'ai fini par comprendre !! Belle image merci Petit Scarabée...


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pause bouffe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concentre toi sur le saucisson plutôt que de faire ton beau gosse là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## turnover (27 Avril 2004)

Puis les As du sauciflard ils ont pas la montre en haut du poignet !! ils la mettent en bas !


----------



## iMax (28 Avril 2004)

Je ne suis qu'un amateur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je me suis pas coupé un doigt, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## iMax (28 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Bravo iMax... elles sont magnifiques
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, merci...


----------



## mactambour (28 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci...








Plus de sommets enneigés ???
Mais une photo improviste ... en déjeunant dans une pizzeria...
Qu'en pensez-vous ???

Amitiés à tous


----------



## toto (28 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens d'une semaine de randonnée à peau de phoque au col du Grand St Bernard...



Bravo iMax, magnifiques photos, belle ambiance comme je les aime!! Pour rester dans la montagne, je poste une impression (furtive, pas eu le temps de soigner les détails...) du célébrissime "couloir de la Rosablanche" lors de la récente Patrouille des Glaciers!


----------



## mactambour (29 Avril 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Bravo iMax, magnifiques photos, belle ambiance comme je les aime!! Pour rester dans la montagne, je poste une impression (furtive, pas eu le temps de soigner les détails...) du célébrissime "couloir de la Rosablanche" lors de la récente Patrouille des Glaciers!



Superbe patrouille !! c'est presque irréel de voir à la fois tant de monde....dans un cadre pareil

Bravo!!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2004)

De retour d'une dizaine de jours passés au Portugal, je viens de mettre en ligne la première série de photos, consacrée à Porto ici. 
Porto est actuellement, comme il y a trois ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , en plein chantier. Il y a des grues partout, le magnifique pont Dom Luis est en chantier également.
Voici les deux photos de la série que je préfère.










Comme vous pourrez le constater dans les séries de photos du Portugal à venir, il est difficile d'"échapper" aux églises, cathédrales et autres monastères.
La religion catholique encore très ancrée dans la société portugaise est remplacée petit à petit par une autre religion, le foot, pas nécessairement moins coûteux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Les stades de foot sont


----------



## turnover (30 Avril 2004)

J'aime la première, quand aux autres, celle avec les barques en fond et l'angle des toits en premier plan. Belles photos !
Par contre, quand t'as vu une église tu les a vu toutes là bas !!! Elles se ressemblent vachement à première vue.
En tou ka  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;p


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2004)

Voilà, la deuxième série de photos sur le Portugal est en ligne.
J'ai essayé pour cette série de montré des habitants, des images "de rue", des clins d'oeil.
J'ai beaucoup de difficulté pour photographier les gens. Je suis souvent déçu par mes photos. (hors photos de soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

Merci pour tes photos Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais, pas encore trop vu de PopolAttitude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y a bien quelques bars à Porto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celle-ci...






... me fait penser à une que série que j'ai pris à Lima, l'année dernière.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2004)

Les pigeons sont universelles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai pas osez demandé à la vendeuse de poissons de me faire une pause popol.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> Yop Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mes préfèrées:  toute cette page 

Les gens c'est ce que tu fais le mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne te gènes pas pour continuer  </font>


----------



## mactambour (30 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, la deuxième série de photos sur le Portugal est en ligne.
> J'ai essayé pour cette série de montré des habitants, des images "de rue", des clins d'oeil.
> J'ai beaucoup de difficulté pour photographier les gens. Je suis souvent déçu par mes photos. (hors photos de soirée.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMax (30 Avril 2004)

Hello Paul, content de te revoir parmis nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Très sympas ces photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J'aime beaucoup celle-ci, pour sa lumière, ses couleurs et cette ambiance...






J'aime bien celle-ci aussi







  Celle-ci est ma préférée pour cette diversité des couleurs, cette foule de petits détails, sa complexité et ce ciel bleu...

Est-ce que ces photos ont été retravaillées ? Tu les as prises en jouant sur les réglages ou en tout auto ? Du raw ou du jpeg ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour ces belles photos, Paul. Ça donne vraiment envie de voyager et de faire plein de photos


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2004)

Merci Scarab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est cette  photo-ci, qui ma donné l'envie  de faire celle-ci.  j'ai encore du travail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mactambour, j'ai goûté tous les plats possible et me suis régalé. (et engraissé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## golf (1 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai beaucoup de difficulté pour photographier les gens. Je suis souvent déçu par mes photos. (hors photos de soirée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça, c'est parce que tu les photographies à jeun !...
Essaies après une bonne bouteille de porto


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

Les photos ont été prisent en jpeg, beaucoup en mode M ç-à-d auto mais avec possibilité de changer l'ouverture et ou la vitesse.
Pour certaines j'ai fait un "bracketing, (sous-expo, sur-expo) mais sans meilleur résultat pour celle en ligne.
J'ai joué avec le mode A (priorité ouverture) et S (priorité vitesse) pour pas mal de photos dont celles à venir sur l'atlantique.
Pour  celle-ci, j'avais le temps donc j'ai fait beaucoup d'essai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref je me suis bien amusé à tout tester mais je dois le reconnaître le résultat était souvent meilleur avec les réglages choisi par l'appareil.
J'ai retouché trois photos, les trois premières de   la série sur Porto avec une légère accentuation des couleurs.
Il faut que je parle de certain choix dans le thread de petit scarabé "créative zone".


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

Une petite série,  Atlantique. 
J'aime bien les vagues.


----------



## turnover (1 Mai 2004)

rhaa des pêcheurs au surf casting !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça m'a converti à la foguenne mania  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais pas pourquoi j'adore aussi celle de la remorque ... et quelques autres

Belles photos. Combien t'en as faites en tout ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

Pour l'atlantique j'en ai fait 57 exactement. (il y en a sur la page des gens aussi)
Pour Porto 74, pour une page à venir sur la forêt de Buçaco, 142  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans être vraiment satisfait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, là j'ai fait des tas de test de réglages etc, etc comme je débute, je tâtonne pas mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais mon AluBook avec donc je pouvais essayer de voir ce qui donnais de bon résultat. 
En tout, je dois avoir fait +- 750 photos si on compte mais premier test de macro sans intérêt, celle pour rendre service à une cousine de ma compagne et les triplés du au bracketing.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Mai 2004)

J'aime beaucoup, merci Paul.


----------



## alfred (1 Mai 2004)

salut paul, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup la photo avec les tonneaux, très belle ambiance. aussi beaucoup les deux autres. ah les sardines fraîches grillées sur la plage le soir. souvenirs.

photos parfaites pour une campagne de pub genre "au portugal le temps s'est arrêté".


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> photos parfaites pour une campagne de pub genre "au portugal le temps s'est arrêté".



Dans certain cas c'est un peu le cas mais dans d'autre coin, c'est plutôt: "au Portugal, le temps s'est accéléré".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je mettrais d'autres photos en ligne sur la forêt de Buçaco, Praga et Tomar.
Trois lieu ou le temps s'est effectivement arrêté et c'est très bien.


----------



## alfred (1 Mai 2004)

le vieux portugais on dirait christian slater a 80 piges.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

Héhé, tu vas faire plaisir à ma compagne, c'est son grand-père.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je viens de lui dire, elle en rit encore et elle trouve que c'est un joli compliment, elle aime beaucoup C. Slater.


----------



## mactambour (1 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, tu vas faire plaisir à ma compagne, c'est son grand-père.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spécial pour toi Foguenne... une vague atlantique mais... au Guincho... près de Sintra...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Image tirée d'une Ektachrome très ancienne... 





Mais le vinho verde et les percebes étaient délicieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci de tes photos du Portugal


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2004)

Très belle photo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis resté longtemps en admiration devant l'océan. Le bruit, le vent et les odeurs sont enivrantes.


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Spécial pour toi Foguenne... une vague atlantique mais... au Guincho... près de Sintra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Elles n'ont pas bougées ces Ektas   
La mer semble toujours aussi froide


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L. aussi est restée longtemps devant l'océan pour guetter la bonne vague


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2004)

Op,  une petite page sur la forêt de Buçaco. Une forêt magique à cette période de l'année. Pas d'autres touristes, le printemps,...


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2004)

Elle me rappelle fondcombe la maison de Elrond dans le seigneur des anneaux par moment. La dernière photo par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Belles photos, beau paysage


----------



## alfred (3 Mai 2004)

magnifique effectivement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à propos, c'est combien la nuit au Buçaco Palace Hotel?


----------



## alan.a (3 Mai 2004)

Tes photos sont magnifiques. Je ne connais du Portugal que Lisbonne (long week Chabadabada sans les enfants) et j'ai bien envie d'y retourner pour plus découvrir l'arrière pays.
Il y a quand même un truc monstrueux là dedans.....




<font color="#666666"> 
les deux paraboles sur le toit du Palace....  </font>


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2004)

Merci beaucoup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Effectivement, les paraboles, que ce soit à Buçaco, à Porto et dans d'autres coins, gâchent souvent la beauté du site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les prix pour l'hôtel Buçaco. 
	
 
C'est moins cher que je ne pensais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais encore mettre deux séries de photos en ligne dont une pour rendre service à une cousine de ma compagne, elle doit présenter un sujet à l'école sur Tomar.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b"> Dis donc Paul y en a de nouvelles tous les jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ben voilà les paraboles, une bonne occase de plonger dans la retouche. </font>


----------



## iMax (4 Mai 2004)

Scarab, je viens de jeter un oeil au lien de ta signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ces photos sont superbes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment t'as fait pour celle-ci ?


----------



## turnover (4 Mai 2004)

Il a demandé à superman d'utiliser une lampe torche et il a fait une pause de 4s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non en fait j'imagine que c'était un jour ou des lampes illuminaient le ciel. Coupe du monde 98 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Concert de Dick rivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Ou simplement nouvelle année ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as fait pour celle-ci ?



 Ah ça c'était pour le congrés des chevaliers Jedi à Lyon


----------



## alan.a (4 Mai 2004)

Fête de la lumière à Lyon.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as fait pour celle-ci ?



 <font color="#39455b"> Bon sérieusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déja merci de ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une des installations pour les illuminations du 8 dec à Lyon "Vectorial Elevation" place Bellecour,
les figures changeaient toutes les 6s, elles étaient directement composées par des internautes dans le monde entier 24h sur 24 pendant 8 jours.

Je te montre ce que ça donne vu de dessus (pour celle de la statue j'étais en plein centre)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## fabulousfab (4 Mai 2004)

Allez, ke me lance, j'essaie d'en lancer une petite (j'espère que ça va marcher).


----------



## alfred (4 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les prix pour l'hôtel Buçaco.
> 
> 
> C'est moins cher que je ne pensais.








 c'est raisonnable compte tenu de la beauté de l'endroit. 

un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> c'est raisonnable compte tenu de la beauté de l'endroit.
> 
> un jour...



 <font color="#39455b">'tention ça grince de partout ces vieux machins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le prix y a du design avec insonorisation aux normes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alfred, pas de photo de ton modèle favori ces temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mot de passe ibiza, pas oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) </font>


----------



## molgow (4 Mai 2004)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ke me lance, j'essaie d'en lancer une petite (j'espère que ça va marcher).



Joli, j'aime bien les couleurs. Mais c'est plusieurs photos retouchées où je me trompe?


----------



## alfred (5 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alfred, pas de photo de ton modèle favori ces temps ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voilà m'sieur. password: ibiza


----------



## fabulousfab (5 Mai 2004)

Merci.
Non, c'est une photo faite à travers une vitrine d'un magasin de prêt à porter. C'est le mélange des reflets, des robes et d'une affiche qui donne cette impression.

Par contre, quand j'essaye de revoir cette image sur le site, ça ne marche plus...
Est-ce que je peux arriver à placer mes images directement dans le post en fichiers joints ?

Sinon, si j'ai bien compris, faut que je me fasse un site ?


----------



## alan.a (5 Mai 2004)

tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir un site structuré.
Il faut juste que tu places tes fichiers sur un espace web.

Ton provideur te donne forcément un espace web, il te suffit d'y placé tes fichiers.

Ensuite pour trouver ton fichier il suffira de taper une URL du genre http://mon-provideur/mon-compte/mon-image.jpg dans un navigateur pour la voir.

C'est cette URL que tu places dans le code UBB instantané IMAGE pour l'afficher dans le message.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> voilà m'sieur. password: ibiza



 <font color="#39455b"> Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ma préférée est celle dans les paquerettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jolie lumière)



Et comme on est dans les paquerettes un petit bouquet en retour pour Mactambour, et ceux qui aiment...

La balade du jour, sous les nuages exactement... *Flower Power*  &lt;--- clic the green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Fabulous, je t'avais fait une expli aussi, pour rien apparement, on se répéte là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sympa ta photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## alan.a (5 Mai 2004)

Euh ... petit scarabée, tu m'as habitué à mieux pour les présentations de tes photos ...
Tu avais oublié d'enlever tes lunettes avant de choisir les couleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage car les photos sont belles.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais oublié d'enlever tes lunettes avant de choisir les couleurs



 <font color="#39455b"> J'profite de ces petites galeries provisoires pour faire des essais flashy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




là c'est le test Austin Power Color, j'ai bien noté qu'Alan n'aime pas du tout du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 </font>


----------



## alan.a (5 Mai 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> voilà m'sieur. password: ibiza



Je me suis décidé à allez voir ton site et j'ai vu (entre autre) la galerie sur le Cap.
As-tu aimé ? Es-tu resté dans la province du Cap ?



			
				petitscarabée a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien noté qu'Alan n'aime pas du tout du tout



Voilà, tu as tout compris


----------



## mactambour (5 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui Merci Petit Scarabée j'aime toutes ces fleurs et je te sais gré de ton indulgence devant mes iris et autres fleurs... ta dextérité en matière d'image m'est un excellent exemple... J'ai deux iris en boutons devant ma porte ... j'essayerai d'en faire quelque chose de bien...Ils sont d'une couleur !!!

Merci pour tout


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Oulà dextérité on en a jamais assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (surtout moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

D'ailleurs j'y retourne demain, s'il y a des nuages...merci

Bon comme je voudrais pas qu'Alan ai mal aux yeux voilà la *"Gray Power Flower"*





   </font>


----------



## turnover (5 Mai 2004)

héhé tit scarab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La quatrième fleur a une position presque identique a une des miennes non ? Elles est juste un peu plus éloignée. Mais elle est tout aussi jolie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as quand même de la chance ici il a pas fait beau de la journée


----------



## alan.a (5 Mai 2004)

Pfiou !!! Ca va mieux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> héhé tit scarab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b">J'la trouve pas ? tu parles de ton pissenlit (j'viens de jetter un uil)
enfin c'est pas grave, j'en parlerais au jardiniers du parc de la tête d'or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: ah oui du coup je suis tombé sur le cacao, j'aime bien. </font>


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raâhh j'adore la 1ere! Les fleurs en contre plongée c'est pas fréquent comme angle de prise de vue. On dirait le plan de depart (et de fin) de Blue Velvet de Lynch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS pour Popol: je viens de lire rapidement les pages précédentes: super tes tofs du Portugal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Perso j'etais a Madère la semaine derniere mais j'aurais mieux fait de descendre a l'escale de Lisbonne où il faisait beau... Parce que a Madère c'etait moyen coté météo. Mais bon j'ai reussi a en tirer quand meme quelques photos que je vous présenterais bientot.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... petit scarabée, tu m'as habitué à mieux pour les présentations de tes photos ...
> Tu avais oublié d'enlever tes lunettes avant de choisir les couleurs
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a changé depuis ce message?
Moi j'aime bien ces couleurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est la 6ième photo que je préfère.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis pas très fleur, j'ai tenté ça au Portugal.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien ces couleurs.



Vi moi aussi! Flower Powahh ca ne peut aller qu'avec le Austin Powahh Color Style non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> Yop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci,
JP je vois qu'on a souvent les mêmes préférées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jolis coquelicots Mr Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui hein...les goûts et les couleurs, bon j'y retourne, y a des petits nuages pourvu que ça dure.
Au fait, y avait pas de recadrage, et c'était fait à main levée (merci l'accentuation)
sauf pour la grosse pivoine (3) en plan serré, mais vu le vent, le trépied servait pas à grand chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Yop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui bravo à Mr Paul pour les coquelicots.. même avis que Petitscarabée,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... les coquelicots sont des  *eschscholtzia...* 

Tous deux font partie des  *papaveracées...*


----------



## turnover (6 Mai 2004)

Belle photo popol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tit scarab : je savais même pas que c'était un pissenlit, je croyais une marguerite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mactambour : le coquelicot est de la même famille que le pavot je crois non ?


----------



## alan.a (6 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas très fleur, j'ai tenté ça au Portugal.



Jolie photo, mais elle est un peu cramée, non ?
Il y a un petit truc qui est dommage et qui fait perdre un peu, c'est le cadrage. 
C'est dommage qu'il y ait plus de ciel derrière la façade (à droite) que devant (à gauche). Un petit pas de plus a droite et tu aurais gardé tes fleurs en premier plan et tu aurais gagné du ciel à gauche (Ainsi que l'escalier dans sa totalité).
Tu aurais pu aussi faire ton effet tour de Pise dans l'autre sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mais c'est facile à dire à postériori, dans la précipitation d'un voyage j'ai tjrs du mal à arrêter toute la famille pdt une heure.




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouloulou... tu m'as l'air bien au courant sur ce qui pousse...
Comme j'ai acheté ma maison en hiver je découvre au fur et à mesure ce qui pousse dans mon jardin, mais j'ai un paquet de trucs que je n'arrive pas à identifier.... Quand je récupère l'APN au siège de mon travail, je vais me mettre aussi à faire de photos de plantes.
Je vais peut être me lancer dans le scan de feuilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, ton Nikon 775 permet de faire la balance des blancs (cf la fraise dans créatif zone), mon travail a le même.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mai 2004)

Je n'ai pas "soigné cette photo" car j'ai du faire très vite, deux autocars bondés arrivaient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le cadrage, tu as raison.


----------



## alan.a (6 Mai 2004)

Une petite photo du Portugal pendant un voyage en car de touriste.
On s'est arrêté devant cette église. Le chauffeur a manqué d'écraser un couple !! La fille a eu une peur bleue !!! Je m'en souviens bien parce qu'avec avec son t-shirt F.R.A.G sa iSight et son iPod  elle m'a parue étrange...

Quand j'ai vu cette église avec ce parterre d'eschscholtzia (les béotiens confondent toujours avec de coquelicots) j'ai pris le temps de faire cette photo et de soigner l'expo et le cadrage.


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Wouloulou... tu m'as l'air bien au courant sur ce qui pousse...
> Comme j'ai acheté ma maison en hiver je découvre au fur et à mesure ce qui pousse dans mon jardin, mais j'ai un paquet de trucs que je n'arrive pas à identifier.... Quand je récupère l'APN au siège de mon travail, je vais me mettre aussi à faire de photos de plantes.
> Je vais peut être me lancer dans le scan de feuilles
> 
> ...



Tout ça c'est de très bonnes idées... tu photographies les plantes tu scannes et tu m'envoies... Promis si je sais je dis !!!
Oui j'ai bien vu que mon 775 a la balance des blancs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout petit mais... faut savoir s'en servir...alors j'attends la prochaine fraise pour faire mes exercices...J'avoue humblement à avoir à faire des progrès...

C'est très joli les machins oranges... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 qui ne sont pas des coquelicots !!! 

PS : j'ai fait des scans de fleurs et de feuilles et ça rend très bien...


----------



## ericl (6 Mai 2004)

A dada






http://eric.laffargue.free.fr


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une petite photo du Portugal ... j'ai pris le temps de faire cette photo et de soigner l'expo et le cadrage.



Tudju!!!


----------



## maousse (6 Mai 2004)

alan, _l'homme qui parlait à l'oreille des coquelicots _

(désolé pour l'incursion, mais je trouve ça génial, la génération spontanée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b">'tention Maousse coquelicots c'est pour les béotiens de la génération "power flower"
qui appellaient coquelicots tout ce qui ressemblait à des opiacés en fleur...on parle le latin ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alan a encore sorti sa trousse à outils "transformation" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bel ouvrage, dommage que tu n'ais pas eu le brut, ça serait plus "propre" autour des murs)

*MAJ Power Flower* (+6 nouveaux, dommage que je n'avais pas de parapluie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en aurais fait plus...)

La version :  *Austin Power Color*






 Et la version : [COLOR=#gray]*j'ai mis mes lunettes aujourd'hui*[/COLOR] </font>


----------



## turnover (6 Mai 2004)

Me semble que tu fais bien joujou avec le tit script 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très belle photo alan.a tu a fait une pause de combien ?


----------



## fabulousfab (6 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Fabulous, je t'avais fait une expli aussi, pour rien apparement, on se répéte là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, merci pour ton explication, ce n'était pas pour rien. Il m'a bien fallu les deux (merci aussi à alan.a) pour confirmer et commencer à comprendre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dès que j'ai un peu plus de temps, je me lance dans l'affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Me semble que tu fais bien joujou avec le tit script



 <font color="#39455b"> En fait je joue bien plus avec mon G5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Fabulous : lis bien la FAQ de ton fournisseur internet, la partie sur les pages perso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va rouler...</font>


----------



## fabulousfab (6 Mai 2004)

Superbes, les photos de petit scarabée !!!
Mes préférées : la 4, la 12 et la 10, j'aime bien quand on voit les fleurs dans leur environnement naturel, cadrage un peu large, le ciel en arrière plan...

Le paradis est sur terre, suffit d'arriver à le montrer


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">'tention Maousse coquelicots c'est pour les béotiens de la génération "power flower"
> qui appellaient coquelicots tout ce qui ressemblait à des opiacés en fleur...on parle le latin ici
> 
> 
> ...




Tu te mets où pour prendre le ciel derrière des boutons d'or ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tes fleurs sont superbes ... j'ai en réserve un iris bleu pale pret à s'ouvrir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Dans la famille opiacées... un joli papaver... en fait un pavot...


----------



## alan.a (6 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> Alan a encore sorti sa trousse à outils "transformation"
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a eu un peu plus que l'outil transformation quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais avec le fichier d'origine j'aurais passé un peu plus de temps a paufiner les détails.



			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> alan, _l'homme qui parlait à l'oreille des coquelicots _










			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo alan.a tu a fait une pause de combien ?


J'ai fait une pause opiacée portugaise de 20 minutes ce midi


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2004)

Ouui.... je sais... il est trop centré et il est flou... 
Ben quand j'ai fait ça je n'avais pas d'APN  ni iBook...
Mais le rouge est beau..


----------



## Nat Design (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ouui.... je sais... il est trop centré et il est flou...
> Mais le rouge est beau..













			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> j'ai en réserve un iris bleu pale pret à s'ouvrir


<font color="#39455b">Merci Mac, Fabulous... tiens justement j'en ai un sous le coude (niveaux, saturation, pas d'accentuation), le temps de mettre un p'tit cadre et hop...


</font>









			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu un peu plus que l'outil transformation quand même



 <font color="#39455b"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 on s'en serait un peu douté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'aime pas trop alourdir les formules qui sonnent bien... </font>


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une petite photo du Portugal pendant un voyage en car de touriste.
> On s'est arrêté devant cette église. Le chauffeur a manqué d'écraser un couple !! La fille a eu une peur bleue !!! Je m'en souviens bien parce qu'avec avec son t-shirt F.R.A.G sa iSight et son iPod  elle m'a parue étrange...
> 
> Quand j'ai vu cette église avec ce parterre d'eschscholtzia (les béotiens confondent toujours avec de coquelicots) j'ai pris le temps de faire cette photo et de soigner l'expo et le cadrage.























Génial. Bravo mais bon, la photo de base était déjà tellement bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je peux prendre cette version pour ma page "Braga" à venir ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une pause opiacée portugaise de 20 minutes ce midi


----------



## mactambour (7 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec alan de toutes façons, il fait toujours "fort" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc je disais... dans la famille iris...le dernier pas né encore.






Sans cadre... brut de forme et de corrections...


----------



## alan.a (7 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je peux prendre cette version pour ma page "Braga" à venir ?



Le photographe c'est toi, moi j'ai juste fait un travail d'execution.



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Donc je disais... dans la famille iris...le dernier pas né encore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un petit effort et ta photo sera un Blossfeldt en couleur !
Un petit poil de recul et un fond plus neutre et sera bien.

Je trouve l'iris beaucoup plus beau lorsqu'il est sur le point de s'ouvrir !!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Me semble que tu fais bien joujou avec le tit script



C'est vraiment joli ce tit script mais pensez vous que ca soit adapté a galeries comportant plus d'une 20aine de photos. Etant donné qu'il semble charger toutes les photos avant de pouvoir tourner, J'ai peur que le chargement ne soit tres long. Je me trompe?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> . Je me trompe?



 <font color="#39455b">Quand tu l'ouvres ça charge juste les vignettes me semble t'il, tu peux faire autant de pages que tu veux, en plus t'as qu'un fichier XML 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(dépasses pas 1 à 2k pour les vignettes et 50k pour les images)  </font>


----------



## turnover (7 Mai 2004)

Au contraire, ça charge les images. C'est fait pour un petit portfolio.
Quand on va sur un site qui l'utilise, on voit presque de suite les vignettes mais par dessus il télécharge les grosses. 

Sur ce je m'en vais y'a orage sur ma tête.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b"> En effet j'ai réessayé, cache vidé, si on clique sur la dernière vignette affichée, y a un petit preload en attendant l'image,
j'avais essayé tout à l'heure en vidant le cache après chargement complet, ça changeait rien.

Désolé JP tu vas devoir faire des paginettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 </font>


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> En effet j'ai réessayé, cache vidé, si on clique sur la dernière vignette affichée, y a un petit preload en attendant l'image,
> j'avais essayé tout à l'heure en vidant le cache après chargement complet, ça changeait rien.
> 
> Désolé JP tu vas devoir faire des paginettes
> ...



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je vais continuer a utiliser Galerie (qui toujours aussi super) sauf que je ferais faire la reduction des images par GraphicConverter pour un meilleur rendu de la compression.

En attendant je vais profiter de la nouvelle fonction "joindre un fichier" pour y aller de ma petite fleur aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Sans cadre... brut de forme et de corrections...



 <font color="#39455b">Tu nous envoies l'ouverture de l'iris sur deux trois jours STP ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sans cadre oui, mais le contraste, la saturation, et l'accentuation on été fait par ton Coolpix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(faut que je me méfie quand je dis que je retouche...il s'agit du post traitement sur le RAW, donc brut de capteur)



Edit: Aaaaahhhhh JP j'avais pas vu ton fichier joint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as plus d'hébergeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flower Powah   </font>


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> Edit: Aaaaahhhhh JP j'avais pas vu ton fichier joint
> 
> 
> ...



La fleme et manque temps pour mettre en ligne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et je voulais tester la fonction mais c'est pas top je pensais que ca afficherait l'image...

Mais en linkant le fichier joint: hop


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2004)

Bon très  *zoli*  toutes ces fleurs, valà les miennes 




*Coqlico de papier *


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2004)

et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*pivoine soliflor * 












 oui je sais le Coqlico trafiqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et la Pivoinesolo un peu


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2004)

J'aime bien le soliflore


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais le Coqlico trafiqué
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b"> Tant qu'à faire autant enlever l'etiquette avant, où alors tant qu'à retoucher,
pourquoi pas l'étiquette  aussi ?

Sinon c'est pas le soliflore, mais le contexte m'inspire :






et je suis pas trop client de ce genre de symbole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  </font>


----------



## mactambour (7 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Encore un petit effort et ta photo sera un Blossfeldt en couleur !
> Un petit poil de recul et un fond plus neutre et sera bien.
> 
> Je trouve l'iris beaucoup plus beau lorsqu'il est sur le point de s'ouvrir !!!



Ouillle Ouille Ouille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis moi qui est Blossfeldt .. oussinon il faut que je cherche toute seule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui l bouton est beau.. Mais ça y est il est presque ouvert...Petit Scarabée n'attendra pas trois jours pour le voir... et encadré en plus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je cherche aussi un coquelicot que je pourrais prendre devant des nuages... en prenant moi-meme la position du tireur allongé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'aime beaucoup la correction opiacée  faite sur l'église de Foguenne, qui par ailleurs était déjà fort bien au départ...

PS Fond neutre : beige ?? noir??? blanc...???


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Tant qu'à faire autant enlever l'etiquette avant, où alors tant qu'à retoucher,
> pourquoi pas l'étiquette  aussi ?
> 
> </font>



Moi j'aimais bien l'idée de laisser l'etiquette (si c'etait une idée).

Bien vu pour le montage avec le petit jesus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais bien l'idée de laisser l'etiquette (si c'etait une idée).
> 
> Bien vu pour le montage avec le petit jesus



 Sauf que ça m'a pas pris le temps d'un pét' opiacé (un peu négligé)...mais je vais aller rouler là


----------



## alan.a (7 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi qui est Blossfeldt ..



Karl Blossfeldt est un photographe du debut XX (1920 / 1930) qui s'est mis à photographier des végétaux. A l'origine les photos étaient faites pour servir de modèles aux étudiants des Beaux Arts. Mais elles ont connu un énorme succès auprès des artistes de l'époque adorateur de la « photographie pure » des années 20.

Mon meilleur ami, un lithographe « old school » a eu la chance de trouver en vide grenier un exemplaire d'une de ses éditions d'époque, pour un prix totalement ridicule. Les tirages à l'héliogravure au grain sont somptueux, 120 pages magnifiques !!!

Un coup de google en mode image et tu pourras voir à quoi ça ressemble. Tu en as forcément vu, ses photos habillent souvent les cadres en magasin d'ameublement (ça, c'est la célébrité ultime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Tu peux aussi regarder du côté du Baron Adolph de Meyer, Tina Modotti, Olivia Parker ou Emmanuel Sougez.
Tu risques de trouver pas mal de nus au milieu des plantes, il faut croire que le nu est plus porteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> PS Fond neutre : beige ?? noir??? blanc...???



Je ne sais pas trop, mais il faudrait éviter d'avoir un fond avec des trous et des bosses qui génèrent des ombres fortes.


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le soliflore




Suis contente   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une bonne idée d'une amie qui fait de ses doigts de fée de petites choses toutes douces   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous réserve une petite suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Tant qu'à faire autant enlever l'etiquette avant, où alors tant qu'à retoucher,
> pourquoi pas l'étiquette  aussi ?
> 
> Sinon c'est pas le soliflore, mais le contexte m'inspire :
> ...








  Pardon  Mister Scarab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais l'étiquette, n'est pas celle du prix, mais de la marque de fabrique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Sinon, j'adore cette transformation avec le Petit jésus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  merci


----------



## macelene (8 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Avec alan de toutes façons, il fait toujours "fort" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 lé très beau cet iris de ton jardin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attendons avec impatiente l'éclosion du dit bouton


----------



## mactambour (8 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas trop, mais il faudrait éviter d'avoir un fond avec des trous et des bosses qui génèrent des ombres fortes.



Merci pour l'histoire de Bloosfeldt.. je fus, sur images Google c'est fantastique.. il me faut voir les autres maintenant...









Donc aujourd'hui pas bon jour pour l'iris ouvert... faudra voir demain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour prendre patience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  *Scanflowers*


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Tu te mets où pour prendre le ciel derrière des boutons d'or ??



Facile avec l'ecran LCD amovible du G5


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Facile avec l'ecran LCD amovible du G5



 <font color="#39455b"> C'est vrai que c'est vachement pratique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs je le -&gt; vends ici  hihihi...

Mais avec un reflex je n'hésite pas à me coucher et me contorsionner s'il faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## mactambour (8 Mai 2004)

J'ai tout compris !!!

 Merci Merci beaucoup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hélas.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai pas... Je ferais autrement .

Pour macelene : merci merci aussi oui il est superbe.. demain ouvert !!! surement a moins d'une tornade


----------



## alan.a (8 Mai 2004)

Un petit miroir de poche incliné devant l'écran et tu n'auras pas a t'allonger sur le sol.

Par contre tu risques de t'amuser pour cadrer au premier coup


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

Voici 3 de mes photos preferées de mon voyage a madère (le jour ou il a fait beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
















N'hesitez pas a visiter toute la galerie, pour une fois  y a pas beaucoup de photos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voici 3 de mes photos preferées de mon voyage a madère (le jour ou il a fait beau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b">Merci pour la balade JP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai un petit faible aussi pour le linge étendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors est ce que c'est bien pour la rando Madère ?
ça fait des années que j'en ai envie, tes impressions... (hormis le sale temps)</font>


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2004)

JPmiss, voici les trois photos de Madère que tu as fait que je préfère. (Île que nous comptons visiter un jour également.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






avec  celle-ci et  celle-ci.


----------



## mactambour (9 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit miroir de poche incliné devant l'écran et tu n'auras pas a t'allonger sur le sol.
> 
> Par contre tu risques de t'amuser pour cadrer au premier coup



Et voilà... allongée... et encore tu auras certainement à dire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dis !!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Alors est ce que c'est bien pour la rando Madère ?
> </font>



C'est super pour la rando! Y a des sentiers partout, le relief est impressionnant. c'est vraiment super! Malheureusement avec le temps couvert je n'ai pas pus randonner sur les sommets qui etaient completement dans le brouillard mais tu aura peut etre plus de chance que moi. 
En tous cas il ne faut pas y aller pour aller a la plage: il n'y en a quasiment pas.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... allongée... et encore tu auras certainement à dire ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je l'aime bien cette photo.
Y juste deux choses a mon gout:
- il aurrait fallu un ciel plus contrasté (plus bleu et avec des nuages plus formés). Mais on choisi pas sa meteo, j'en sai quelque chose... Peut etre qu'un filtre polarisant aurait pu apporter ce petit plus
- j'aurais enlevé la tige sans pétales a droite au premier plan


----------



## mactambour (10 Mai 2004)

Merci jpmiss... Oui la meteo on ne peut rien.. par contre je peux jouer sur la couleur du ciel et sur la tige de droite... Je vais m'y essayer..

Merci  pour l'intéret que tu portes aux coquelicots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : J'étais bien allongée dans l'herbe !!

PS 2 : Les photos de Madère sont excellentes... Mais ouui.... pour la plage... zéro !! on se baigne en piscine...Point.
J'aime bien la porte et le linge


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Merci jpmiss... Oui la meteo on ne peut rien.. par contre je peux jouer sur la couleur du ciel et sur la tige de droite... Je vais m'y essayer..



 <font color="#39455b"> Moi j'aime bien la tige de droite (enfin celle du premier plan), par contre tu as un effet de détourage qui me fait penser que tu n'avais pas désactivé le flash,
ce qui n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais le flash du 775 j'y colle un bout de calque devant pour l'adoucir et diffuser la lumiére.

Pour le polarisant, bah tu peux pas en mettre sur le 775 ( avec un G5 peut être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ) </font>


----------



## mactambour (10 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Moi j'aime bien la tige de droite (enfin celle du premier plan), par contre tu as un effet de détourage qui me fait penser que tu n'avais pas désactivé le flash,
> ce qui n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais le flash du 775 j'y colle un bout de calque devant pour l'adoucir et diffuser la lumiére.
> 
> Pour le polarisant, bah tu peux pas en mettre sur le 775 ( avec un G5 peut être
> ...



Je n'avais pas désactivé le flash ... tu as deviné.. mais je ne savais pas que ça ferait ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec le G5 ça ira peut-être mieux...
Pour faire plaisir à jpmiss,; j'ai enlevé la tige de droite... mais j'aime beaucoup moins... et toi ??? petitscarabée ???






L'iris est ouvert !!!


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2004)

Ben moi j'ai pas de photos, trop oqp en ce moment, mais juste pour la route






Les deux barres blanches devraient vous mettre sur la voie


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire plaisir à jpmiss,; j'ai enlevé la tige de droite... mais j'aime beaucoup moins... et toi ??? petitscarabée ???



Je ne parlais que de celle au 1er plan. Celle en arriere plan habillait bien la photo.
Jolie retouche en tous cas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas désactivé le flash ... tu as deviné.. mais je ne savais pas que ça ferait ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b"> Je te dis colles un bout de calque (ou simplement du scotch un peu opaque genre calque ) devant le flash, ça donnera un aspect satiné à l'ensemble,
avec un G5 tu peux régler la puissance du flash et le déclencher en second rideau, mais un vrai flash (externe) reste nécessaire pour un résultat "assuré"
(voir mes boutons d'or dont tu parlais l'autre jour) , et ça oui tu peux en mettre un, le G5 a une griffe flash.

Sinon je te dirais bien d'essayer de la refaire, si les coquelicots sont dans ton jardin, c'est encore le mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le top sera, soleil dans ton dos, éclairant les coquelicots à 45° et pas de flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : Et pendant que tu y est, vas y pour une photo de l'Iris ouvert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## mactambour (10 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Je te dis colles un bout de calque (ou simplement du scotch un peu opaque genre calque ) devant le flash, ça donnera un aspect satiné à l'ensemble,
> avec un G5 tu peux régler la puissance du flash et le déclencher en second rideau, mais un vrai flash (externe) reste nécessaire pour un résultat "assuré"
> (voir mes boutons d'or dont tu parlais l'autre jour) , et ça oui tu peux en mettre un, le G5 a une griffe flash.
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est d'une autre image du coquelicot... pour la minute aucun soleil !!! J'attends... et c'est juste dans le champ à côté... devant la vigne...

L'iris ouvert est là !!!



[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour Alan... je lui ai envoyé "par courrier séparé"...mes "devoirs - sujet l'Iris"...


----------



## alan.a (10 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour Alan... je lui ai envoyé "par courrier séparé"...mes "devoirs - sujet l'Iris"...



J'ai bien eu ton mail, mais excuse moi de ne pas répondre plus vite, j'ai mes 4 ans de boulots à migrer entre mes deux macs...
 et je ne dois rien perdre ni oublier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mais j'aime bcp "iris1.jpg", tout en douceur.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>



<font color="#39455b"> Torpilleur en F6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 </font> 


			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est d'une autre image du coquelicot... pour la minute aucun soleil !!! J'attends... et c'est juste dans le champ à côté... devant la vigne...
> 
> L'iris ouvert est là !!!



 <font color="#39455b"> La vigne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh beh c'est bien pratique ça pour les Yaprakia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de soleil...pas de soleil, c'est l'occasion d'essayer le flash avec un calque.
Wouah, la vie de l'Iris en direct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien eu ton mail, mais excuse moi de ne pas répondre plus vite, j'ai mes 4 ans de boulots à migrer entre mes deux macs...
> et je ne dois rien perdre ni oublier ...
> 
> 
> ...



CarbonCopyCloner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah merd. je me suis gourré de forum...


----------



## mactambour (11 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien eu ton mail, mais excuse moi de ne pas répondre plus vite, j'ai mes 4 ans de boulots à migrer entre mes deux macs...
> et je ne dois rien perdre ni oublier ...
> 
> 
> ...



Mais Alan !! ton boulot avant tout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les iris peuvent attendre, et moi, je suis out of ... autrement dit j'ai le temps !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et je comprends oh combien qu'il est délicat de faire ce genre de déménagement...

Merci..


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai pas de photos, trop oqp en ce moment, mais juste pour la route
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un test de grossesse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> CarbonCopyCloner...



Trop simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme je bascule d'un employeur a un autre j'ai du ménage/sauvegarde à faire.
Le plus long c'est de tout bien ranger/renommer pour que l'ancien boulot s'y retrouve sans moi....


----------



## Madmac (11 Mai 2004)

> Ben moi j'ai pas de photos, trop oqp en ce moment, mais juste pour la route
> http://www.meszamis.org/macge/test.jpg
> Les deux barres blanches devraient vous mettre sur la voie



une clé usb mp3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça me dit quelquechose ce jeu... il y a deux qui ont une bouteille de champagne au frais....


----------



## turnover (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Torpilleur en F6


Touché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> un test de grossesse ?


Coulé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Il a l'habitude l'alan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Madmac a dit:
			
		

> ça me dit quelquechose ce jeu... il y a deux qui ont une bouteille de champagne au frais....


J'avais oublié !! Ouvrez le frigo ça fera le chamapgne pour mon second enfant !


----------



## mactambour (11 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> > Ben moi j'ai pas de photos, trop oqp en ce moment, mais juste pour la route
> > http://www.meszamis.org/macge/test.jpg
> > Les deux barres blanches devraient vous mettre sur la voie
> 
> ...



Oui oui oui... Mais là... Je donne ma langue au chat ????


----------



## Madmac (11 Mai 2004)

Il est né quand ? la maman va bien ?
je rajoute une bouteille si tu viens avec eux...


----------



## Madmac (11 Mai 2004)

avec du champagne, les langues de chat, c'est super bon...


----------



## turnover (11 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Il est né quand ? la maman va bien ?
> je rajoute une bouteille si tu viens avec eux...


Ben il/elle est pas né(e). ça va arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon j'aurai mis une photo de bébé ça aurait été plus simple


----------



## Madmac (11 Mai 2004)

j'avais pas osé demander....
j'adore les bébés... faudra que je m'en fasse une série de photos..


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Coulé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facile, le mien date de 5 mois seulement


----------



## turnover (11 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Facile, le mien date de 5 mois seulement



Je savais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on va garder le champ et on va l'ouvrir pour les deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors c'est ce que tu voulait ? une fille ?


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2004)

On ne veut pas demander, mais moi je veux une fille. 
Pour y arriver j'ai totalement revu ma technique qui juste là ne produisait que des garçons.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

Des étalons dans un élevage quoi de plus normal


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Facile, le mien date de 5 mois seulement



Je peux poster la photo de ma derniere coproculture?


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je peux poster la photo de ma derniere coproculture?



En cherchant bien dans les livres de ma femme je dois bien avoir quelques clichés de polypes ou autres prolapsus à montrer ...


----------



## turnover (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Des étalons dans un élevage quoi de plus normal


héhé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait ils font des réducs macgé sur le shop ? pour famille nombreuse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="#39455b">Au fait... EOS 10D ( garanti 2 ans ) à 1390 sur multidiscount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan j'ai plus de G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 </font>


----------



## turnover (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Au fait... EOS 10D ( garanti 2 ans ) à 1390 sur multidiscount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah on va voir ça sur un coup de tête ça peut passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan j'ai plus mon Coolpix


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> 
> Quoi des photos
> 
> ...



En profites tu pour te lancer dans la photo à la chambre ?


----------



## mactambour (11 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben il/elle est pas né(e). ça va arriver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu nous dit tout de suite lorsqu'il ou elle est là !!! Les petits sont tellement mignons !!! on fera une galerie bébés !!!

Est ce que le champagne dans le frigo à Vaulnaveys n'attends pas trop ???

Je n'ai pas visité mes amis de Grenoble...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Au fait... EOS 10D ( garanti 2 ans ) à 1390 sur multidiscount
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà vendu ?


----------



## mactambour (11 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On ne veut pas demander, mais moi je veux une fille.
> Pour y arriver j'ai totalement revu ma technique qui juste là ne produisait que des garçons.



Couché sur le côté gauche.... et surtout ne pas manger d'artichaut...
Une grand mère au courant... !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En profites tu pour te lancer dans la photo à la chambre ?



 <font color="#39455b">Arff je n'ai pas les moyens actuellement de jouer sur les deux plans
je vais donc en rester aux nouvelles technologies pour cette fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais en temps que posteur de ce sujet je vous garanti de faire pour le mieux à la chambre   </font>


----------



## mactambour (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Arff je n'ai pas les moyens actuellement de jouer sur les deux plans
> je vais donc en rester aux nouvelles technologies pour cette fois...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est fort sage...

Bon.. un petit iris nouveau et n'en déplaise à alan, sur fond de mur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais il est si joli... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si je vous casse les pieds avec les iris... ??? on le dit !!!


----------



## Madmac (11 Mai 2004)

le champagne attend...
vous pouvez venir quand vous voulez...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Si je vous casse les pieds avec les iris... ??? on le dit !!!



 <font color="#39455b">Non non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut voir la suite demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il vire au blanc au centre, et il a l'air d'y avoir une jolie couleur orangé à la base de la fleur ça promet...

Pour les deux étalons là, les pieds c'est pas grave, mais c'est autre chose qu'il faudrait pas leur briser     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bon tous... alors AES chez Madmac ce WE, dis donc y a à manger avec le champ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 </font>


----------



## alan.a (11 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est fort sage...
> 
> Bon.. un petit iris nouveau et n'en déplaise à alan, sur fond de mur...
> 
> ...



Je continue à trouver l'iris fermé plus photogénique. Il a une petite fragilité dans son enveloppe qui flétrit que je trouve émouvante.
Après, c'est PIF PAF POUF, poussez vous de là que je vous montre ce que j'ai dans le ventre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Montre ton iris sur le fond blanc/gris. L'iris est ouvert, mais il est bien quand même. 
Juste un petit coup de courbe et ce sera presque parfait, mais pitié, pas de saturation, de la retenue boudiou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin c'est juste mon goût perso)



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Non non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ce niveau-là, je pense que j'ai atteint mon quota, enfin a priori 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je peux donc remiser le matériel.


----------



## turnover (11 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour les deux étalons là, les pieds c'est pas grave, mais c'est autre chose qu'il faudrait pas leur briser



A ben moi je remise rien, j'ai pas mon quota


----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

Vaulnaveys.....
Nostalgie.......


----------



## Madmac (12 Mai 2004)

Pas de problèmes, dites moi combien vous serez...
il y a la place, et sûrement le soleil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pleins de fleurs, fraises, arbres, paysages, enfants à photographier.


----------



## Madmac (12 Mai 2004)

ah oui... faut venir se ressourcer... y a une AES (???) ce WE chez moi, il parait. j'ai pas encore le nombre de participants, mais ça va se décanter aujourd'hui....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

<font color="#39455b">Pas peur Madmac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------------------------------------------
Mon producteur d'herbes a fondu un plomb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 </font>


----------



## Madmac (12 Mai 2004)

jamais... mais le premier qui vient avec des gousses d'ails anti vampires.... On le saigne....


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2004)

Pour rester à la campagne, la production du matin ...


----------



## Madmac (12 Mai 2004)

mmmhh!!! de la confiture de fraises... même à 10H00, ou à 15H00 ou devant la télé à la petite cuillère... c'est toujours bon...
Tu l'emmènes ce WE ?


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2004)

rhubarbe ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> jamais... mais le premier qui vient avec des gousses d'ails anti vampires.... On le saigne....



 <font color="#39455b"> On va mettre des gousses d'ail sur le cochon, ça fera un reportage photo en plus...
euh nan c'est pas moi qui le saigne...mais comme tu t'es proposé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font> 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> rhubarbe ...



 <font color="#39455b">Miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je fais du jus de rhubarbe en ce moment pour le p'tit dej 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bientôt le jus de mâra des bois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et après la pulpe ça fait des sorbets, et les sorbets c'est bon...avec a Vodka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## alan.a (12 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Miam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doucement, je débute en fruit du jardin !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Mon producteur d'herbes à fondu un plomb
> ...



Génial! MDR!!!


----------



## turnover (12 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mon producteur d'herbes à fondu un plomb











 il a dû être mordu


----------



## mactambour (12 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> il a dû être mordu



Le pôôvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas d'ail sous la main... Par contre un iris oui... et sur fond gris spécial alan.a...


----------



## mactambour (13 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester à la campagne, la production du matin ...











Elle donne envie ta confiture !!! et la rhubarbe..c'est délicieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tarte aussi !!

L'iris ??? c'était celui là ???


----------



## alan.a (13 Mai 2004)

Oui c'était celui là.
Le coeur de rose était bien aussi, juste une petite rotation et un coup de tampon pour enlever le petit bout de feuille verte.

Il y a aussi eu une tarte à la rhubarbe mais le temps de regler l'appareil elle était déjà engloutie


----------



## mactambour (13 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'était celui là.
> Le coeur de rose était bien aussi, juste une petite rotation et un coup de tampon pour enlever le petit bout de feuille verte.
> 
> Il y a aussi eu une tarte à la rhubarbe mais le temps de regler l'appareil elle était déjà engloutie



Le cur de rose était inspiré de roses en N/B que j'avais vues sur Tina Mondotti je crois... les pages que tu m'avais indiquées... et qui sont fantastiques; on se régale. 

Je vais de ce pas... faire ce que tu m'as conseillé..

Oui je me rends bien compte que "saturation" c'est à user avec parcimonie ... et la main légère !! pas facile pour les béotiens.. mais en forgeant... hein ?? on y arrive..


----------



## mactambour (15 Mai 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'était celui là.
> Le coeur de rose était bien aussi, juste une petite rotation et un coup de tampon pour enlever le petit bout de feuille verte.
> 
> Il y a aussi eu une tarte à la rhubarbe mais le temps de regler l'appareil elle était déjà engloutie



Comment fais tu la tarte ??? en morceaux ou avec de la compote ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cet pm il faisait un temps d'été...j'ai failli me baigner.... mais il y avait un iris près de la piscine... alors .... voilà !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il est superbe ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin...euh... en vrai !!!


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

>



trés joli !! bravo pour la photo


----------



## ricchy (16 Mai 2004)

Pour le plaisir de vous faire partager une de mes dernières créations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En espérant que cela vous plaisent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amicalement


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le plaisir de vous faire partager une de mes dernières créations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très jolie photo..; dommage que la tête soit juste un peu coupée... belle lumière...





Cela me plait...


----------



## molgow (16 Mai 2004)

C'est quand je vois ce genre de photos que je me demande vraiment pourquoi je suis étudiant en informatique et pas en photographie!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2004)

Très belle photo Ricchy, comme d'habitude.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mes préférées restent tes photos de Chine.


----------



## Madmac (17 Mai 2004)

En voilà un de Vaulnaveys...


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> En voilà un de Vaulnaveys...



Ah !!! qu'il est beau celui de Vaulnaveys !! Superbe.. sur son fond normal...ce n'est pas plus mal...









la collection s'agrandit ... on fera bientôt une galerie d'iris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'oublie pas la fameuse bouteille ....non non non je n'oublie pas ....
Avez vous chaud ?? Ici beaucoup..


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2004)

Je trouve Tamara bien jolie ...


----------



## molgow (17 Mai 2004)

Que de belles plantes !! ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS rien à voir: j'ai enfin trouvé comment faire une pause manuelle de plus de 2sec sur mon appareil numérique


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Que de belles plantes !! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu diras comment tu fais ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PS dans le ton... Oui ... belles plantes...


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2004)

ya pas que moi qui trempe un bout de pied pour voir si l'eau est à température 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















  Faut bien regarder avant histoire de pas la voir filer ds le calcif  !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

vraiment jolie la photo de la fleur ..celle de la demoiselle aussi


----------



## molgow (18 Mai 2004)

C'est quoi ? une vipère ? une couleuvre ?


----------



## turnover (18 Mai 2004)

A première vu, elle a des grosses écailles sur la tête donc une couleuvre. Mais on voit pas trop.
Par contre c'est pas une couleuvre de montpellier ça c'est sur. Et elle a pas trop les couleurs d'une Aspic ...
Mais je peux me tromper


----------



## macelene (18 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ? une vipère ? une couleuvre ?














 couleuvre  pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lé zntille cette bêbête là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> A première vu, elle a des grosses écailles sur la tête donc une couleuvre. Mais on voit pas trop.
> Par contre c'est pas une couleuvre de montpellier ça c'est sur. Et elle a pas trop les couleurs d'une Aspic ...
> Mais je peux me tromper














   On voit les connaisseurs  elles adorent prendre des bains, elles aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  mais quand même sans moi


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2004)

Bah en fait j'avais meme pas peur pour de vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'est riquiqui ta bébète!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2004)

Bon, pas de piscine pour moi cet été, beurk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de mettre en ligne deux nouvelles pages sur le Portugal (je teste en même temps deux nouvelles présentations .mac )

Une page sur Braga et Bom Jesus, sanctuaire religieux du achevé en 1811. 






Une autre sur Tomar, ville dominée par un château de 12 ièm siècle.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait j'avais meme pas peur pour de vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argh  !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne deux nouvelles pages sur le Portugal (je teste en même temps deux nouvelles présentations .mac )



Sympa ces presentations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et les photos sont tres chouettes


----------



## turnover (18 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On voit les connaisseurs  elles adorent prendre des bains, elles aussi


Oui elles aussi, un lac a coté de chez moi en ai infesté l'été 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et elles viennent jusqu'a éssayer de prendre les poissons dans les bourriches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Popol : Très jolies photos une fois de plus. J'ai oublié un truc, ton apn c'est le minolta A1 ou A2 ?

Puis je me suis permis


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2004)

Merci beaucoup. 
Le Minolta A1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as fait quoi comme modification?  ça "pète" bien, c'est chouette.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait quoi comme modification?



Un coup de saturation?


----------



## turnover (18 Mai 2004)

Moins de luminosité
Plus de contraste
Un zeste d'accentuation
Et une petite balance des couleurs ton faibles et moyens cyan -&gt; rouge

Mais déjà, l'image de base me parle. Il y en a pleins d'autres mais j'ose pas toucher à l'architecture ancienne

P.S. : ma femme à le même bob


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Moins de luminosité
> Plus de contraste
> Un zeste d'accentuation
> Et une petite balance des couleurs ton faibles et moyens cyan -&gt; rouge
> ...



Merci pour les conseils de retouches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta femme a un excellent goût pour les bobs.


----------



## Madmac (18 Mai 2004)

voilà l'iris de l'autre voisine....


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2004)

De jeunes photographes parlent de leur collectif sur  Pure FM, maintenant. 
Si ça vous branche.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien regarder avant histoire de pas la voir filer ds le calcif  !!!!



 <font color="#39455b"> JP lui, fait surtout gaffe à ce qu'elle file pas du calcif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sors......

PS: j'ai fait la sieste au retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</font>


----------



## molgow (18 Mai 2004)

J'ai essayé de faire plusieurs photos pour un panorama depuis mon balcon, mais malheureusement les couleurs sont trop différentes pour "coller" les photos ensemble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous offre malgré tout ces 2 clichés :


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> JP lui, fait surtout gaffe à ce qu'elle file pas du calcif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi?


----------



## mactambour (19 Mai 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> JP lui, fait surtout gaffe à ce qu'elle file pas du calcif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout ça c'est la faute de macelene,;  un post de couleuvre de Montpellier... c'est dangereux et ça fait peur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Donc tu as fait la sieste... pour te remettre de tes émotions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Normal...


----------



## mactambour (19 Mai 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> voilà l'iris de l'autre voisine....



L'iris de la voisine a une couleur étonnante... cette couleur violette est magnifique; éclatante... j'aimerais bien un rhizome de cette race... . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je veux dire qualité...
Il complète très bien notre collection... n'en déplaise à certains qui n'aiment pas les iris...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme je ne sais pas répondre en mettant deux citations dans le même post, je réponds aussi à Foguenne; dont j'adore le voyage au Portugal, peut-être parce que j'ai vu tout cela et que ça me rappelle de belles choses... 









Merci Foguenne...Merci Turnover


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de faire plusieurs photos pour un panorama depuis mon balcon, mais malheureusement les couleurs sont trop différentes pour "coller" les photos ensemble



Je l'ai jamais fait mais il me semble que pour que ca passe bien il faut mettre l'apareil photo en "tout manuel" et conserver les reglages identiques pour toutes les images. Il faut egalement prevoir une zone de recouvrement asser large sur chaque image (1/3 de l'image en gros)
Et bien sur utiliser un pied bien stabilisé.


----------



## denisbalibouse (19 Mai 2004)

Mes tournesols ce matin dans ma cuisine ...


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya pas que moi qui trempe un bout de pied pour voir si l'eau est à température



Tout le monde regarde le serpent !!
Moi je préfère ton pied !!


----------



## molgow (19 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai jamais fait mais il me semble que pour que ca passe bien il faut mettre l'apareil photo en "tout manuel" et conserver les reglages identiques pour toutes les images. Il faut egalement prevoir une zone de recouvrement asser large sur chaque image (1/3 de l'image en gros)
> Et bien sur utiliser un pied bien stabilisé.



Merci pour les précisions. Je vais essayer en manuel. Pour le pied, je n'en ai malheureusement pas, mais je vais tenter de "pas trop bouger".. ça donnera ce que ça donnera..


----------



## alan.a (19 Mai 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde regarde le serpent !!
> Moi je préfère ton pied !!



Entièrement d'accord !!!
Même si on ne le voit pas en entier et que tu as deux orteils étrangement collés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les précisions. Je vais essayer en manuel. Pour le pied, je n'en ai malheureusement pas, mais je vais tenter de "pas trop bouger".. ça donnera ce que ça donnera..



Tu peux poser ton appareil sur un truc stable, rambarde, toit de voiture, pierre, etc.
Sinon coupe ta respiration et enchaîne les prises de vues jusqu'à l'asphyxie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pense aussi à prendre en cadrage portrait (vertical) pour avoir plus de pixels sur le montage final.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2004)

"THE TEACHERS ARE AFRAID OF THE PUPILS"...


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde regarde le serpent !!
> Moi je préfère ton pied !!








 au plus chaud de l'été on peut en voir plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_il est un fait que j'adore l'eau sympa le site de plongée _




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord !!!
> Même si on ne le voit pas en entier et que tu as deux orteils étrangement collés











 C'est pour mieux nager mon enfant


----------



## Nikopol87 (20 Mai 2004)

'soir
jsute besoin de quelques appreciations conseils etc..
je viens de passer ma premiere semaine avec mon premier APN : FujiFilm S5000Z, une semaine a droite a gauche en week end.. commencé le mercredi ds la nuit.
Les photos sont là !!!  
Merci de vos commentaires.

PS: toutes les images sont brutes pas de retouches, nada.
PS2: Galerie...super a utiliser


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> 'soir
> jsute besoin de quelques appreciations conseils etc..
> je viens de passer ma premiere semaine avec mon premier APN : FujiFilm S5000Z, une semaine a droite a gauche en week end.. commencé le mercredi ds la nuit.
> Les photos sont là !!!
> ...



J'aime beaucoup tes photos.
Celle-ci m'a bien fait rire. 
	
 

Celle-ci est ma préférée.


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> au plus chaud de l'été on peut en voir plus
> il est un fait que j'adore l'eau sympa le site de plongée



Esperons une canicule !!!

Merci pour le site de plongée


----------



## molgow (20 Mai 2004)

2 petites photos de l'incendie qu'il y a eu juste devant chez moi...


----------



## mactambour (21 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> 2 petites photos de l'incendie qu'il y a eu juste devant chez moi...



Oui Molgow ... tes photos d'incendie sont bien, mais... je crois que je préfère le lac avec les montagnes au coucher du soleil, derrière....


----------



## molgow (21 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui Molgow ... tes photos d'incendie sont bien, mais... je crois que je préfère le lac avec les montagnes au coucher du soleil, derrière....



Bah.. les montagnes et les couchers de soleils je les vois tous les jours... on s'en lasse à la longue..


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le plaisir de vous faire partager une de mes dernières créations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice !!!
je prèfère ce genre de nature vivante


----------



## alan.a (21 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai qu'elle est mimie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais est-ce l'habitude d'avoir une femme enceinte, en tout cas je préfère un peu plus de conversation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas chapeau pour le rendu de la peau et de sa couleur.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2004)

Tout est histoire de proportions


----------



## Nikopol87 (22 Mai 2004)

just waaow... le grain de beauté tape un plein ds l'oeil en tout cas..


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Les photos de mon dernier voyage au Maroc sont en ligne. Faut encore que je finisse les légendes.


----------



## ZePoupi (22 Mai 2004)

Ben moi, il y a de la mise à jour dans mes galleries photos... hehehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et on clique sur la signature juste en dessous!


----------



## molgow (23 Mai 2004)

Tes photos sont vraiment très jolies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime beaucoup celle-ci :


----------



## ZePoupi (23 Mai 2004)

Laquelle? Elle n'apparaît pas dans le forum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mets le lien de la page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Merci Molgow!


----------



## molgow (23 Mai 2004)

Bizarre.. elle apparaît très bien chez moi (avec Camino). Voici tout de même le lien.


----------



## ZePoupi (23 Mai 2004)

Tiens, c'est bizarre, avant elle n'apparassait pas chez moi!! Et maintenant oui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bizarre bizarre... mais oui, effectivement, beaucoup de gens aiment bien cette station à essence...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de mon dernier voyage au Maroc sont en ligne. Faut encore que je finisse les légendes.



Superbe, que de souvenirs et d'odeurs reviennent à mon esprit ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Volubilis tout vert, c'est sympa.

héhé, la séance du thé "chez un amis" qui se fini en débalage de tapis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à Fes

Pour les dunes, tu étais où, vers Erfoud ?

Sympa tes photos, merci (faudra vraiment que j'y retourne ... surtout dans le sud que je n'ai pas beaucoup traversé).


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> (...) héhé, la séance du thé "chez un amis" qui se fini en débalage de tapis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, la séance tapis c'est à Fès et aucun touriste n'y échappe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour les dunes, c'est effectivement dans la région d'Erfoud. Ce sont les dunes de Merzouga. C'est en fait les seules dunes de sable du Maroc... et on y rencontre par la force des choses beaucoup de touristes...


----------



## macelene (23 Mai 2004)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Esperons une canicule !!!
> 
> Merci pour le site de plongée


















*PAs encore de canicule  mais, ,il semble qu'elle se soit dissoute  *


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *PAs encore de canicule  mais, ,il semble qu'elle se soit dissoute  *



je comprneds mieux pourquoi tu voulais que je regarde !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

Une de mes photos préféres du Maroc est celle-ci.






C'est sur le site romain de Volubilis. En arrière-plan, la ville de Moulay Idris, où les non-musulmans peuvent aller... mais sans y passer la nuit.


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2004)

Merde alors !!

C'est possible d'avoir les photos intermédiaires ???


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, il y a de la mise à jour dans mes galleries photos... hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup le petit rapeur:






Dans la meme galerie ton autoportrait (le dernier) est vraiment réussi. L'arriere plan est super contrasté. Tu as utilisé un filtre polarisant?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2004)

Sympa tes photos WebO

J'ai un faible pour celle là:






Dommage que tu semble avoir eu une météo un peu couverte, avec plus de soleil les couleurs auraient été plus "pétantes"


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos WebO
> 
> J'ai un faible pour celle là:
> 
> ...



Oui, le temps était couvert à Fès. Pour cette photo, j'ai activé le zoom numérique... La qualité s'en ressent. Sinon, il s'agit des tanneries de Fès. Les types qui bossent là-dedans ont beaucoup de mérite. Voici la description du _Lonely Planet_: «Les émanations des tanneries de Fès el-Bali sont si fortes que les touristes à l'odorat délicat venus admirer le travail se voient proposer une tige de menthe à placer sous le nez pour supporter l'odeur nauséabonde. Parmi les divers ingrédients exotiques employés pour la préparation des peaux (et contribuant à la puanteur générale), citons la fiente de pigeon, l'urine de vache, les huiles de poissons, la graisse et les cervelles d'animaux, les sels de chrome et l'acide sulfurique. De nombreux voyageurs trouvent cette odeur insupportable mais ils se sentent tout aussi gênés par leur position de voyeurs qui, depuis les terrasses, observent plus bas les tanneurs en train de tendre les peaux dans le souk.»

Bon appétit.


----------



## iMax (26 Mai 2004)

Je me suis lancé dans la prise de quelques photos en pause longue à l'aide de mon 300D...

Un trépied, un pont d'autoroute, et hop... 
	
 

Un pote qui passe en scooter dans la nuit avec les warnings... 

La même chose sous un autre angle... Remarquez le lac léman et les lumières de la région d'Evian à l'arrière-plan 
	


Tout sort brut de l'EOS, rien n'est retouché faute de niveau de connaissance de toshop suffisant


----------



## turnover (26 Mai 2004)

Belles photos du maroc webo et belles photos de nuit imax.
[mode rêve ON]Ah le 300D, 100 x plus perfectionné que mon Coolpix [mode rêve OFF]
En attendant moi j'ai plus d'iBook pour transférer mes photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disque mort, récup dans 10 jours ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis lancé dans la prise de quelques photos en pause longue à l'aide de mon 300D...
> 
> Un trépied, un pont d'autoroute, et hop...
> 
> ...



Ca rend toujours bien ces photos de nuits en pause longue et l'idée des warnings est vraiment réussie (surtout la 1ere)


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2004)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








D'autres photos à venir...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On attend... et n'oublie pas de faire chauffer ton Canon pour l'AES Mini...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca rend toujours bien ces photos de nuits en pause longue et l'idée des warnings est vraiment réussie (surtout la 1ere)



Rien à ajouter. 
Bravo iMax.


----------



## Petit lutin (31 Mai 2004)

Coucou , je vous soumet une de mes créations .


----------



## turnover (31 Mai 2004)

Je vois rien, est ce normal ??


----------



## Petit lutin (31 Mai 2004)

Mon fichier uploadé ne veut pas s'uploader


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Mon fichier uploadé ne veut pas s'uploader



tant mieux !


----------



## Madmac (31 Mai 2004)

Ce soir, sous un ciel gris, une rose...


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le petit rapeur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le petit rapeur, c'est mon neveu de 2 ans!  Hehehe! Concernant mon autoportrait, l'arrière plan a été retravaillé sous photoshop, ça donne un côté plus dramatique... L'image de base est en couleur, mais j'ai préféré la faire en N&B... je trouve que les portraits rendent beaucoup mieux de cette façon.

Je suis actuellement en train de retravailler sur une série de photos pour une copine qui a eu une petite fille il y a 2 semaines. Elles seront en ligne tout bientôt!


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis lancé dans la prise de quelques photos en pause longue à l'aide de mon 300D...
> 
> Un trépied, un pont d'autoroute, et hop...
> 
> ...



Elles sont chouettes ces photos de nuit, j'aime bien, surtout celle avec les "warning"! :love:  J'en ai aussi fait sur trépied, de nuit, avec mon 10D... C'est ICI! Bonne continuation dans tes essais!


----------



## mactambour (1 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, sous un ciel gris, une rose...



C'est la saison... En voici une autre... pas tout à fait une rose : une églantine.  






Elles sont belles...


----------



## Nikopol87 (1 Juin 2004)

Je decouvre mon appareil un peu plus tous les jours, je teste je tente des choses...hier soir il c'est remis a pleuvoir (j'habite a Edinburgh), j'ai fait cette photo    petite retouche lumire contraste dans iPhoto pour cibler sur la lumière et souligner la pluie, j'ai trouvé ça chouette
Nico


----------



## Madmac (1 Juin 2004)

Ambleteuse... la Plage, la Mer, l'Angleterre...


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont chouettes ces photos de nuit, j'aime bien, surtout celle avec les "warning"! :love:  J'en ai aussi fait sur trépied, de nuit, avec mon 10D... C'est ICI! Bonne continuation dans tes essais!



Très chouette, j'aime beaucoup !!


----------



## iMax (1 Juin 2004)

Très sympas tes photos, Phootek... 


J'ai pris cette photo lors de mes vacances aux Cévènes, il y'a quelques semaines... 
Ce petit lézard se dorait au soleil sur la terrasse de la maison...


----------



## mactambour (3 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Très sympas tes photos, Phootek...
> 
> 
> J'ai pris cette photo lors de mes vacances aux Cévènes, il y'a quelques semaines...
> Ce petit lézard se dorait au soleil sur la terrasse de la maison...



Il est très mignon ce petit lézard... mais je vois que mon églantine n'ayant pas trop de succès.. je vais devoir guetter le lézard ou me poster devant un pont de TGV avec mon trépied et mon machin truc qui fait de bonnes photos....

Très beau le lézard et par le même message super les photos précédentes...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Ambleteuse... la Plage, la Mer, l'Angleterre...




Je suis étonné que personne n'ait réagi a cette photo que je trouve tres belle.
Habituellement j'aime pas trop quand l'horizon passe pile au milieux de la photo mais sur celle ci la différence entre le ciel (superbe) et le sable mouillé est telle que  cette coupure n'est pas du tout genante au contraire. En plus le 2 personnages introduisent l'effet d'asymétrie qui aurait pu manquer sans eux.

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## starbus (3 Juin 2004)

image original en noir et blanc mais je trouvais mieux de les travailler un peu












Le tout avec un Ricoh Xr 500 scannage des négatifs pourris (plusieurs déménagement)
et un petit tour sur Toshop


----------



## stivvff (3 Juin 2004)

je débarque un peu. J'ai feuilleté qcq pages et j'y ai vu pas mal choses interressantes.

Ma petite contribution dans la catégorie architecture (la seule où j'essaye de faire un effort quand je prends une photo) 

Détail d'un intérieur de Tadao Ando (centre de conférence vitra weihl am rhein allemagne 2003) canon G2


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Juin 2004)

J'adore!


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> J'adore!



et moi aussi :love: les blocs de béton bruts ...


----------



## alan.a (3 Juin 2004)

J'aime bcp également


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2004)

Tres chouette en effet.
Et j'aime bien aussi les "négatifs tout pourris"


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> image original en noir et blanc mais je trouvais mieux de les travailler un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup c'est deux là, le genre de photos que j'aimerais faire.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étonné que personne n'ait réagi a cette photo que je trouve tres belle.
> Habituellement j'aime pas trop quand l'horizon passe pile au milieux de la photo mais sur celle ci la différence entre le ciel (superbe) et le sable mouillé est telle que  cette coupure n'est pas du tout genante au contraire. En plus le 2 personnages introduisent l'effet d'asymétrie qui aurait pu manquer sans eux.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup



Je la trouve très belle également mais j'avais peur de passer pour le mec qui s'extasie devant toute les photos.  
Les deux promeneurs font tout. 

Bravo Madmac.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup c'est deux là



Moi aussi, et je crois que Starbus a d'autres trésors à nous montrer :love:
ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas passé, j'aime aussi l'archi et JP 
a raison de citer la photo de Madmac ...

up up 

edit: iMax,  ah bah nan t'as déjà eu une note toi


----------



## turnover (3 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi je suis pas venu depuis un petit moment. 
De très belles photos tout le monde.
Spéciale    aux photos de starbus


----------



## stivvff (3 Juin 2004)

Merci les gars (photos du bâtiment en béton)

L'architecte qui fait ces bâtiments a de l'or dans les mains. Celui qui s'intéressent à l'archi doit vivre cette "expérience". En plus, pas besoin d'aller au japon, c'est à 5 km de Bâle à la frontière suisso-germano-française.

Je me suis régalé avec mon canon ce jour là, deux petites dernières pour la route


----------



## starbus (4 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, et je crois que Starbus a d'autres trésors à nous montrer :love:


Salut, Scarab.
Oui, j'ai sans doute d'autre trésors mais faut que je remette la main sur les néga car celles là ont été sauvé car elles étaits déjà en ligne.
Par contre j'ai un boulot monstre qui à disparu lors de l'instal de Panther (me suis planté de dossier utilisateur à sauvegarder, quel con    )
Autrement, il y a vraiment des merveilles dans ce fil.


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Ambleteuse... la Plage, la Mer, l'Angleterre...



toi tu aimes notre cher flamand Harry Gruyaert !


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gars (photos du bâtiment en béton)
> 
> L'architecte qui fait ces bâtiments a de l'or dans les mains. Celui qui s'intéressent à l'archi doit vivre cette "expérience". En plus, pas besoin d'aller au japon, c'est à 5 km de Bâle à la frontière suisso-germano-française.
> 
> Je me suis régalé avec mon canon ce jour là, deux petites dernières pour la route



ça me fait penser à l'architecture de l'historial de la Grande Guerre de ma ville natale. bô


----------



## stivvff (4 Juin 2004)

vi j'ai bien aimé aussi l'historial de péronnes par ciriani. Mais tadao ando joue dans la classe supérieure. Pour donner une idée : les bétons sont coulés dans des coffrages en plexiglas : résultat le béton est doux comme une peau de bébé. Tadao Ando ajoute également une "dimension spirituelle" très perceptible. Ce sont des salles de réunion et on se surprend à parler tout bas et à marcher sans bruit comme dans un lieu sacré.


PS : bien belle idée que ce portofolio


----------



## mactambour (4 Juin 2004)

stivvff a dit:
			
		

> vi j'ai bien aimé aussi l'historial de péronnes par ciriani. Mais tadao ando joue dans la classe supérieure. Pour donner une idée : les bétons sont coulés dans des coffrages en plexiglas : résultat le béton est doux comme une peau de bébé. Tadao Ando ajoute également une "dimension spirituelle" très perceptible. Ce sont des salles de réunion et on se surprend à parler tout bas et à marcher sans bruit comme dans un lieu sacré.
> 
> 
> PS : bien belle idée que ce portofolio



Après tout ça il me faut du courage pour vous montrer mon petit pot de lait... mais ... alors on ne fait plus rien si on a pas un mur de béton à montrer...???
  
J'ose


----------



## jfr (5 Juin 2004)

Mignon, le petit pot au lait des schtroumpfs!

 (c'est un régal de venir sur ce fil... il y a tellement de merveilles qu'on ne sait plus où donner de la souris!


----------



## macelene (5 Juin 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Mignon, le petit pot au lait des schtroumpfs!
> 
> (c'est un régal de venir sur ce fil... il y a tellement de merveilles qu'on ne sait plus où donner de la souris!



 :rose: Tu pourrais en poster 
*some one, algunas, kelkune ....  tu en as de belles dans ta galerie *  

 :rose: Ah petit pot de lait du café sous le tilleul ... !!!


----------



## alan.a (5 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Tu pourrais en poster
> *some one, algunas, kelkune ....  tu en as de belles dans ta galerie *
> 
> :rose: Ah petit pot de lait du café sous le tilleul ... !!!



C'est surtout parce qu'il utilise un trés beau "template" de galerie ...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2004)

Quelques photos que je viens de prendre depuis chez moi.


----------



## loudjena (6 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis pas venu depuis un petit moment.
> De très belles photos tout le monde.
> Spéciale    aux photos de starbus



J'aime bien la similitude des lignes enchevétrées de la fleur de pissenlit et de cette architecture qui ressemble un peu à un griboulli fait à la règle.


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Tu pourrais en poster
> *some one, algunas, kelkune ....  tu en as de belles dans ta galerie *



c'est gentil, mais quand je vois la qualité des contributions ici, j'ose pas trop m'y mêler...  

Mes photos à moi, faut que je les triture pendant deux heures dans photoshop pour arriver à en tirer quelque chose...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

A moi.


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

je me jette


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2004)

Très joli, mais tu ne l'aurais pas en un petit peu plus grande?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A moi.



Rhâââ, Mackie, c'est un tronc sec, pas une ZX


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Très joli, mais tu ne l'aurais pas en un petit peu plus grande?


je vois absolument pas de quoi tu veux parler    
c'est en fait mon fond d'écran pris en irlande  :love:


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2004)

Très joli ciel...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Très joli ciel...


En fait je l'ai prise en pensant au mac, genre bon alors le dock en bas moui, les icônes la, ok c'est bon, comme quoi des fois   
et celle la ? j'ai osé dites moi si il ne faut pas  :rose:  (mais bon c'est ma fille alors forcément c'est la plus belle   :rateau:


----------



## toto (7 Juin 2004)

Violettes éperonnées ("pensées des Alpes") dans la région des Lacs de Fully, Valais, Suisse



http://www.antonmuller.net/fullysorniot/pages/page_9.html


----------



## turnover (7 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la similitude des lignes enchevétrées de la fleur de pissenlit et de cette architecture qui ressemble un peu à un griboulli fait à la règle.


Wééé un qui l'a remarqué     

Joli tronc !! j'adore 

Jolie fillette    Elle a quel âge ?


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait je l'ai prise en pensant au mac, genre bon alors le dock en bas moui, les icônes la, ok c'est bon, comme quoi des fois
> et celle la ? j'ai osé dites moi si il ne faut pas  :rose:  (mais bon c'est ma fille alors forcément c'est la plus belle   :rateau:



c'est un peu cadré trop serré, non ?

je dis pas si c'était sans flashs avec une lumière travaillée mais là, c'est "oufti, pauvre bébé"

bon, c'est un beau bébé (avec un joli sourire en plus) donc applique-toi plus, fais des photos aussi belles que vous avez su faire un bébé  (sinon pour le paysage, oui mais il n'y a pas grand chose, même le ciel menaçant n'est menaçant pour rien)

_ps : je me suis longtemps retenu de faire des critiques mais les contrats "artistiques" affluant et l'exigence venant avec, vous allez me subir, désolé pour vous..._


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Violettes éperonnées ("pensées des Alpes") dans la région des Lacs de Fully, Valais, Suisse
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.antonmuller.net/fullysorniot/pages/page_9.html



et en t'allongeant, tu n'aurais pas eu un autre point de vue ? là, ça aplatit tout (comme la lumière) 

allez, on y retourne


----------



## turnover (7 Juin 2004)

Alem !! Tiens amuse toi


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

ouhla grisaillou... dommage que tu ne te sois pas baissé pour qu'on voit ce qu'il regarde!


----------



## turnover (7 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouhla grisaillou... dommage que tu ne te sois pas baissé pour qu'on voit ce qu'il regarde!


mmmm je crois que j'ai un peu gagné mon pari, c'est a peu près le même remarque que pour la photo des violettes nan ?
Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il est dans le bas d'une descente ou il y a la place pour une personne. Quand au noir et blanc, si tu voyais l'original en couleur ... C'est presque insipide


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu cadré trop serré, non ?
> 
> bon, c'est un beau bébé (avec un joli sourire en plus)
> 
> ...



  mon Cher Alem....  Critique du Sujet de vos plus belles photos ???     

On va être obligé de travailler d'arrache pieds ...  
 
Mais je note tes conseils  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ps : je me suis longtemps retenu de faire des critiques mais les contrats "artistiques" affluant et l'exigence venant avec, vous allez me subir, désolé pour vous..._



C'est très bien.


----------



## alan.a (7 Juin 2004)

Oui, c'est une bonne chose de multiplier les points de vues.

J'avais prévu de poster des photos d'un gros projet sur lequel je travaille d'arrache-pied, mais pour l'instant les ektas ne sont pas à la hauteur de mes attentes...

En attendant, voici deux petits clichés de Saint Malo, attention, c'est une rareté dans mon travail, le ciel est bleu !!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

Prises il y a une dizaine de minutes.


----------



## turnover (7 Juin 2004)

Pour alan (si il aime ...)


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mon Cher Alem....  Critique du Sujet de vos plus belles photos ???
> 
> On va être obligé de travailler d'arrache pieds ...
> 
> Mais je note tes conseils  :hein:  :rose:



tu sais bien ma macelene chérie que j'aime ton coup d'oeil.  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Prises il y a une dizaine de minutes.



manque de flou entre la zone nette et le reste. du coup ôn voit un amas de vert trop net derrière qui gêne la fleur net, le sujet ne se détache pas.

et baisse-toi un peu toi aussi... t'es jeune, tu pourras pas invoquer des problèmes de dos !


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

pour alan : bah ouais le ciel est bleu et la lumière pas super. du coup c'est plat, je comprends ta déception


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> manque de flou entre la zone nette et le reste. du coup ôn voit un amas de vert trop net derrière qui gêne la fleur net, le sujet ne se détache pas.
> 
> et baisse-toi un peu toi aussi... t'es jeune, tu pourras pas invoquer des problèmes de dos !



Je bois tes paroles et tes conseils mon cher Alèm.   Je note...


----------



## alan.a (7 Juin 2004)

Au fait Alem, tu post quand tes photos ?

Par contre les deux clichés de Saint Malo rentrent dans mes critères esthétiques personnels (frontalité - le premier est à la limite de l'exclusion - , modelé minimal de la lumière et vide de toutes présences vivantes)
C'était une tentative de prive de vue par beau temps, avec l'été qui arrive je vais avoir de moins en moins de ciels lavasses et comme j'ai encore pas mal de clichés de prévus .... 
Vivement que l'hiver revienne !!! 

(en fait,  je devrais montrer mes photos ratées )


----------



## alan.a (7 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et baisse-toi un peu toi aussi... t'es jeune, tu pourras pas invoquer des problèmes de dos !



Alèm a raison, les fleurs, c'est comme les enfants, faut se mettre à leur hauteur pour bien les photographier.
Tente d'avoir un second plan plus lointain pour compenser la grande profondeur de champs des APN.


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Alem, tu post quand tes photos ?



arghhhh ne me parle pas travail en ce moment... je suis en plein dedans !   

et aussi dans mes peintures mais c'est une autre voix...


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ps : je me suis longtemps retenu de faire des critiques mais les contrats "artistiques" affluant et l'exigence venant avec, vous allez me subir, désolé pour vous..._



Bon en gros il va commencer à se la péter, préparez l'artillerie lourde.   

'+


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bon en gros il va commencer à se la péter, préparez l'artillerie lourde.
> 
> '+



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :style: 


tu sais que je t'aime toi ? 

et aussi que j'aime beaucoup tes photos ! 

bon, tu passes quand avec tes négas qu'on leur fasse un sort agréable ?  (si tu veux, je peux même te prêter un agrandisseur  )


----------



## starbus (8 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ps : je me suis longtemps retenu de faire des critiques mais les contrats "artistiques" affluant et l'exigence venant avec, vous allez me subir, désolé pour vous..._


Comment ça se fait que tu n'as pas critiqué les miennes  ?
T'as peur de ne pas avoir ta bouteille de vin jaune


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> vin jaune



 :hosto:  Corruption !! confisqué 





Juste pour dire que je m'habitue à ma nouvelle config de démarrage (pile/poil pareil), sous forme de fond d'écran 

Il arrive :love:









PS: Turn si tu veux essayer la suggestion positive ...


----------



## alan.a (8 Juin 2004)

ben  ça , c'est pas un dock de tafiole !!!


----------



## mactambour (8 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A moi.



A moi aussi...!!! Ces chênes qu'on abat...!!!


----------



## mactambour (8 Juin 2004)

Oui le bois c'était bien... et la petite fille aussi.... elle est si mignonne....Mais le "live" c'est pas mal non plus...

Il travaille encore dans sa boutique et le bibendum est d'époque...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ben  ça , c'est pas un dock de tafiole !!!



Oups "pomme-alt-d" 

Mactambour   nan rien je laisse la place aux spécialistes.

Alors tu le fais chauffer un peu le :bebe: ? 



Arff le smiley spécial JB :style:  de la balle


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

souvenir de la cote Ouest.


----------



## squarepusher (9 Juin 2004)

Je peux te dire qu'en ce moment les vagues ne sont pas du tout comme ça!
 ça ressemble plus à la méditerranée !!!
 Les surfeurs attendent que les bateaux passent pour surfer sur les vagues formées par leur passage !
 Les photos sont forcément moins belles aprés:rateau:


----------



## mactambour (9 Juin 2004)

> Mactambour   nan rien je laisse la place aux spécialistes.
> 
> Alors tu le fais chauffer un peu le :bebe: ?



Oui oui oui,,, mais vraiment à petit feu ... pas évident... mais on y arrive..

  
J'ai fait le petit pot de lait ... et aussi :
J'ai fait des fleurs, mais on va me dire : "encore des fleurs !!!"

 





> Arff le smiley spécial JB :style:  de la balle



Oui ??? Euh ???


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui le bois c'était bien... et la petite fille aussi.... elle est si mignonne....Mais le "live" c'est pas mal non plus...
> 
> Il travaille encore dans sa boutique et le bibendum est d'époque...


Temps présent, temps passé tout se mélange .....  ah ces petits coins perdus de là-bas...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que je m'habitue à ma nouvelle config de démarrage (pile/poil pareil), sous forme de fond d'écran
> 
> Il arrive :love:
> 
> PS: Turn si tu veux essayer la suggestion positive ...


   primo j'essaye de faire de même, ... suggestion positive     

et on va faire comment pour te suivre maintenant ????  

Mais on ne désespère pas...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> souvenir de la cote Ouest.


Cest pris d'où ca?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> A moi aussi...!!! Ces chênes qu'on abat...!!! (...) [/IMG]



Ce fut un cerisier...   Bon, après une leçon avec le professeur Alèm, voici la même fleur que plus haut. 
















Bon, c'est un CoolPix 995 aussi.


----------



## turnover (9 Juin 2004)

Tit scarab : beau fond d'écran  mais je préfère quand même la nature  (tu as pris le 28-105 ?)  Puis rhaa ça ma gave de devoir attendre avant d'acheter mon new reflex .. puis ce con (désolé si ça choque quelques uns) de steve jobs qui veut pas sortir mon G5 !! puis mon iBook qui est en carafe du coté de la hollande !! Puis mes cartes sont pleines de photos et j'ai rien pour les faire sortir à la maison ... rhaaaaaaaaaaaa je poste depuis un PC rhaaaaaaaaa désintoxiquez moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa     
Donc ma suggestion positive : please rendez moi mes macs ... !!  :love:  :love: 

mactambour : Je veux le bidendum ! je veux le bidendum !!  

Y'a des petits dans l'air ...


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cest pris d'où ca?


autant pour moi, j'aurais du preciser, cote ouest des USA, of course!
oulala, excuse moi, je viens de comprendre ta question!
la photo est prise d'un ponton qui s'avance tres loin sur l'ocean, ce qui permet presque de shooter les surfers du dessus!


----------



## toto (9 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un cerisier...   Bon, après une leçon avec le professeur Alèm, voici la même fleur que plus haut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le CoolPix 995 n'a vraiment pas à pâlir de la concurrence plus récente, bravo WebO!!


----------



## mistertitan (9 Juin 2004)

et les concerts





















pour les autres de ben harper au casino de paris, aller voir à
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yvan.truong/modem/benharper/index.htmhttp://perso.wanadoo.fr/yvan.truong/modem/benharper/index.htm





















pour les autres des tetes raides, aller voir sur 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yvan.truong/modem/tetesraides/index.html

Alors, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

j'adore celles de ben harper, et la premiere des tetes raides.


----------



## Madmac (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étonné que personne n'ait réagi a cette photo que je trouve tres belle.
> Habituellement j'aime pas trop quand l'horizon passe pile au milieux de la photo mais sur celle ci la différence entre le ciel (superbe) et le sable mouillé est telle que  cette coupure n'est pas du tout genante au contraire. En plus le 2 personnages introduisent l'effet d'asymétrie qui aurait pu manquer sans eux.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup




merci, merci...
Je ne l'ai prise que pour vous... de chez macG... :love:


----------



## Madmac (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi tu aimes notre cher flamand Harry Gruyaert !



 :rose: je ne le connaîs pas... il était dans quelle classe à l'école...?


----------



## Madmac (9 Juin 2004)

Vélo, moto, voiture, char à voile, j'ai toujours eut du mal a laisser plus de deux roues sur le sol....




C'est une amie qui a prise cette photo... (moi, je pilote  enfin j'essaie :rateau: ) avec un reflex.
Comment enlever les taches (tissus ou poils) que l'on voit. Je ne sais pas si c'est le scan ou l'appareil qui est sale.


----------



## starbus (9 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:  Corruption !! confisqué


Tout de suite les grand mots.
Attention à ne pas confondre corruption et bonne relations.
Non mais


----------



## mistertitan (9 Juin 2004)

de belles photos, ans 60 photographies et surtout une interface flash d'enfer pour l'antichambre froide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui oui,,, mais vraiment à petit feu ... pas évident... mais on y arrive..
> 
> 
> J'ai fait le petit pot de lait ... et aussi :




Héhé  





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... suggestion positive



Dans mon cas il s'agit de me convaincre que la CB peut chauffer, malgré la suggestion négative du banquier  


... me suivre ??? 






			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> je préfère quand même la nature  (tu as pris le 28-105 ?)



Moi aussi la nature je préfère  ... la vigne par exemple 

(_Oui le 28-105, rien à foutre de l'IS sur le 28-135, et surtout je garde les sous pour le 17-40 L,
pour le 50 je ne suis pas encore décidé entre Sigma EX Macro f2, Canon EF 1,4 ou EF 1,8 ..._)

Il pond ton cigne ou alors il couve quelque chose  





			
				Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Comment enlever les taches (tissus ou poils) que l'on voit. Je ne sais pas si c'est le scan ou l'appareil qui est sale.



Hi Mad, faut déjà faire la poussiére dans le scanner, et sur les photos avec un "plumeau" à maquillage ou une bombe ... aprés l'outil tampon fait des miracles. 






			
				starbus a dit:
			
		

>



Hips   :rateau:  :love:  :style: 





			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> de belles photos, dans 60 photographies et surtout une interface flash d'enfer pour l'antichambre froide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Merci 
Je te retourne le compliment, pour tes photos de concert, 
en particulier celles postées, je viens juste de les voir.

Pour le Flash remercions Turnover (et les devs) pour ce lien,
à toi de jouer, c'est vite fait et personnalisable ...

Hormis ces petites galeries flash, j'ai fait le reste de mes pages avec mes p'tits doigts quand même  

Humm on dirait que mon serveur est en rade là :mouais:


----------



## mistertitan (9 Juin 2004)

le reste de mes photos sont sur cette page (cliquer ici)

sinon, j'ai aussi mon site photo 400iso.free.fr sur lequel j'y heberge des amis en plus de moi.

ma galerie, c'est celle d'yvan
oui, yvan, c'est moi!


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

mistertitan, chapo!
je vois qu'on a fait le meme parcours aux usa, grand canyon, las vegas...
les incontournables, quoi!
je ne resiste pas a poster cette tof, qui n'arrive pas a la cheville de la tienne!
j'encourage tout le monde a aller sur ton site!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> le reste de mes photos sont sur cette page (cliquer ici)
> 
> sinon, j'ai aussi mon site photo 400iso.free.fr sur lequel j'y heberge des amis en plus de moi.
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai fait un tour sur 400asa  j'avais pigé que tu étais Yvan, 
je préfère ton autre lien, pour les photos, elles sont plus grandes. 
(héhé Lomo & Holga  )
j'aime beaucoup "chambre noire" (entre autres), tu as utilisé un filtre spécial 
(je sais plus son nom  )ou simplement occulté l'optique pendant la pose ?


----------



## mistertitan (9 Juin 2004)

simple surimpression avec mon MZ6


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> simple surimpression avec mon MZ6



Hihi  scarab intoxiqué au numérique 

Je vais vraiment faire venir un Zenit pour le coup


----------



## mactambour (10 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tit scarab : beau fond d'écran  mais je préfère quand même la nature  (tu as pris le 28-105 ?)  Puis rhaa ça ma gave de devoir attendre avant d'acheter mon new reflex .. puis ce con (désolé si ça choque quelques uns) de steve jobs qui veut pas sortir mon G5 !! puis mon iBook qui est en carafe du coté de la hollande !! Puis mes cartes sont pleines de photos et j'ai rien pour les faire sortir à la maison ... rhaaaaaaaaaaaa je poste depuis un PC rhaaaaaaaaa désintoxiquez moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Donc ma suggestion positive : please rendez moi mes macs ... !!  :love:  :love:
> 
> mactambour : Je veux le bidendum ! je veux le bidendum !!
> ...



Il est très beau le cygne... et je voudrais voir bientôt les petits...   

Donc le Bibendum je te le donne, mais si tu descends dans l'Hérault, je te donnerais la marche à suivre...pour le trouver "de visu"

En attendant et pour te faire patienter et ne pas trop pleurer  sur ton petit iBook chéri,  :rose: 
Je mets une fleur ... oui encore une !!! (mais pas un iris)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> I
> Je mets une fleur ... oui encore une !!! (mais pas un iris)




Ben dis donc tu progresse a grands pas toi!
Jolie fleur, bien éclairée, et qui se détache bien du fond...


----------



## mactambour (10 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc tu progresse a grands pas toi!
> Jolie fleur, bien éclairée, et qui se détache bien du fond...



Merci...Mille merci jpmiss...  Je suis assez contente...de progresser...
Ceci me va droit au c½ur. toutes les conditions étaient réunies pour une belle image... et l'½il +l'APN ont fait le reste 
(enfin !!! je sais ce que signifie APN .... serai-je stupide ???   )

 :love:


----------



## mactambour (10 Juin 2004)

Désolée... mon Modem...Wanamou... enfin je ne sais pas...


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc tu progresse a grands pas toi!
> Jolie fleur, bien éclairée, et qui se détache bien du fond...



 en effet, Mactambour fait des progrès    ...
Encore une belle rose dans son jardin ....

    je vais pouvoir prendre des leçons ....  nananère  :rose:

Bravo Mactambour, bientôt les cigales ....


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il y a des progrès. 

Bravo.

J'aime aussi bcp les scans de fleurs (le liseron !!!!). Un petit coup de niveau pour avoir un beau noir et ce serait encore mieux. Mais avec un écran de portable c'est moins facile d'être tatillon.


----------



## turnover (10 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Il est très beau le cygne... et je voudrais voir bientôt les petits...
> 
> Donc le Bibendum je te le donne, mais si tu descends dans l'Hérault, je te donnerais la marche à suivre...pour le trouver "de visu"
> 
> ...


Je vais essayer d'aller les voir demain après-midi, sinon les canetons sont nés il y a déjà quelques semaines .
Je descend probablement dans un mois pour 2-3 mois, j'aime bien les bidendum 
Merci pour la fleur, elle est superbe et oui c'est en progrès


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> l'½il +l'APN ont fait le reste



Oui bravo Mactambour, mais l'APN (enfin le :bebe:   ) peut mieux faire au niveau du piqué


----------



## turnover (10 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui bravo Mactambour, mais l'APN (enfin le :bebe:   ) peut mieux faire au niveau du piqué


A y est ? ilé là ? superbe photo en tout cas


----------



## mistertitan (10 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hihi  scarab intoxiqué au numérique


et oui, chui désolé, mais je suis un incurable de l'argentique.
j'ai meme trafiqué les pellicules ( que je monte moi meme ) pour pouvoir pousser la sensibilité sur mon olympus mjuII ( j'utilise dons de la hp5 à 3200iso si je veux dans mon compact ) hi hi 

le numerique passera pour moi uniquement par un systeme reflex pour la couleur uniquement et quand j'aurais l'argent, jamais le noir et blanc ( j'ai mon labo chez moi alors... )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> A y est ? ilé là ? superbe photo en tout cas



Non palà (sam ou lund ou mar ...  ) je parlais de l'APN de Mactambour, puisque je le connais bien  :love:

Pour être clair mon cher, les fleurs postées plus haut (Mactambour et scarab') ont été faites avec le même APN...




Merci


----------



## turnover (10 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Non palà (sam ou lund ou mar ...  ) je parlais de l'APN de Mactambour, puisque je le connais bien  :love:
> 
> Pour être clair mon cher, les fleurs postées plus haut (Mactambour et scarab') ont été faites avec le même APN...
> 
> ...


Oula ça va pas bieng dans ma téteuh là  :hosto:  pa tout compris  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Oula ça va pas bieng dans ma téteuh là  :hosto:  pa tout compris  :mouais:



Fais un effort, même un belge a compris.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> et oui, chui désolé, mais je suis un incurable de l'argentique.
> j'ai meme trafiqué les pellicules ( que je monte moi meme ) pour pouvoir pousser la sensibilité sur mon olympus mjuII ( j'utilise dons de la hp5 à 3200iso si je veux dans mon compact ) hi hi
> 
> le numerique passera pour moi uniquement par un systeme reflex pour la couleur uniquement et quand j'aurais l'argent, jamais le noir et blanc ( j'ai mon labo chez moi alors... )



Oui j'avais vu dans ton profil pour l'argentique ...

Héhé :style:  ceci dit la sur-impression est très faisable en numérique 

(deux shots identiques en "calques superposés" , très bien aussi pour les contre-jour à déboucher)

ça pourrait nous faire un sujet dans "créative zone" tiens  tu t'en occupes ?

Bon alors il s'appelle comment ce filtre circulaire qui obture la moitié de la vue sur une pause longue ou B ? 






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Fais un effort, même un belge a compris.



Oui mais quel Belge :love:


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

Un scotch ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un scotch ...





Oui mais alors juste un doigt


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

C'est une citation cinématographique de très haute volée


----------



## turnover (10 Juin 2004)

Franchement j'ai  :rose:  de pas avoir compris au début ...


----------



## mactambour (10 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui bravo Mactambour, mais l'APN (enfin le :bebe:   ) peut mieux faire au niveau du piqué
> *Ici se  trouvait la fleur ???( à propos quelle fleur ???) de Petit Scarabée*



Quoique le "peut mieux faire" me rappelle de douloureux souvenirs scolaires je reconnais que plus de netteté serait au poil...   Même si le  :bebe: peut le faire sans moi... il faudra que je m'applique...   

 :love:

PS : tu as quand même un peu arrangé le fond vert ??? Non ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Quoique le "peut mieux faire" me rappelle de douloureux souvenirs scolaires je reconnais que plus de netteté serait au poil...   Même si le  :bebe: peut le faire sans moi... il faudra que je m'applique...
> 
> :love:




Ce que je veux dire pour "l'APN peut mieux faire au niveau du piqué"

C'est pas sur le léger flou, mais bien sur le piqué, avec le G5 tu obtiendras des images
plus piquées vers f4 qu'a f2, conseil d'utilisateur intensif de ce modèle. Pour la netteté
hop hop trépied.

Par contre ça va devenir plus compliqué de flouter l'arrière plan à f4 




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> PS : tu as quand même un peu arrangé le fond vert ??? Non ???



Dis donc je t'ai pas montré CameraRaw ? cherches par là 
Pas de post traitement à part température des couleurs


----------



## mistertitan (10 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait nous faire un sujet dans "créative zone" tiens  tu t'en occupes ?


chui desolé mais j'ai pas beaucoup le temps et ca ne m'interesse pas trop le numerique suaf pour certains montages qu'on ne peux pas faire en argentique et puis je m'occupe déja de mon site perso, ce qui me prends deja pas mal de temps



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors il s'appelle comment ce filtre circulaire qui obture la moitié de la vue sur une pause longue ou B ?


c'est un simple filtre gris neutre diaph x2 ou diaph +1 en fonction des notations, c'est utilisable sur argentique et numerique


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> chui desolé mais j'ai pas beaucoup le temps et ca ne m'interesse pas trop le numerique suaf pour certains montages qu'on ne peux pas faire en argentique et puis je m'occupe déja de mon site perso, ce qui me prends deja pas mal de temps
> 
> 
> c'est un simple filtre gris neutre diaph x2 ou diaph +1 en fonction des notations, c'est utilisable sur argentique et numerique


 Tout d'abord un merci pour tes photos... pis un petit conseil comme ça : gaffe à ta signature "webite" ç fait étrange pour ne pas dire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> chui desolé mais j'ai pas beaucoup le temps et ca ne m'interesse pas trop le numerique



C'est vous qui voyez mon bon monsieur, le sujet  est ouvert à tous supports, le temps c'est autre chose ... c'est de l'argent(hic)





			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> c'est un simple filtre gris neutre diaph x2 ou diaph +1 en fonction des notations, c'est utilisable sur argentique et numerique



Nanan je parle pas de filtre ND, le ND est il circulaire ? 
(les ND intégrés font gagner 3 diaph en numérique)


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un cerisier...   Bon, après une leçon avec le professeur Alèm, voici la même fleur que plus haut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça progresse ! 

reste plus qu'à éliminer les vilains détails. 

et peut-etre à te rapprocher un peu, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça progresse !
> 
> reste plus qu'à éliminer les vilains détails.
> 
> et peut-etre à te rapprocher un peu, non ?



Je note... Demain je me remets au travail.


----------



## mistertitan (10 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (les ND intégrés font gagner 3 diaph en numérique)



alors il est temps de te remetre dans le bon chemin: le filtre ND sert a augmenter le temps de pose quand le diaphragme ne peut plus etre plus fermé donc un filtre ND sert a perdre des diaph et donc a augmenter le temps de pose (pour photographier une chute d'eau en action par ex)

ensuite, il existe plusieurs valeurs de filtre, ils peuvent "retenir" un diaph de plus ou meme trois diaph de plus, c'est toi qui l'achète, c'est toi qui choisi sa valeur.

moi j'ai acheté un filtre qui retient 2 diaph



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Nanan je parle pas de filtre ND, le ND est il circulaire ?



enfin, ils peuvent etre circulaire comme chez hoya, ou carré comme chez cokin
je tiens aussi a signaler que les filtres cokin existent en version numérique avec un porte filtre qui se visse sur le filletage sous l'APN...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord un merci pour tes photos... pis un petit conseil comme ça : gaffe à ta signature "webite" ç fait étrange pour ne pas dire...



Y a du mieux...  «My wesbite»...


----------



## mistertitan (10 Juin 2004)

bon ca va hein!!!!
 

 
ca arrive a tout le monde d'etre fatigué!   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> alors il est temps de te remetre dans le bon chemin: le filtre ND sert a augmenter le temps de pose quand le diaphragme ne peut plus etre plus fermé donc un filtre ND sert a perdre des diaph et donc a augmenter le temps de pose (pour photographier une chute d'eau en action par ex)



Je te parle des filtres ND *intégrés APN* et oui ils font bien gagner *3* diaph  *en temps de pose* on est d'accord 
(je dis pas que ça ferme de 3 diaphs !? mes dires ici il y a qq jours  ) 





			
				mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> enfin, ils peuvent etre circulaire comme chez hoya, ou carré comme chez cokin
> je tiens aussi a signaler que les filtres cokin existent en version numérique avec un porte filtre qui se visse sur le filletage sous l'APN...
> OK il y a des ND circulaires  mais je recherche toujours ce filtre (dont je parlais) qui permet
> d'obturer une partie de la scène pendant une pose longue ... et d'inverser l'obturation ensuite.
> ...


----------



## benao (10 Juin 2004)

oulala, ca devient technico-technique, ce thread...
je suis dans les fleurs (de cerisier, of course)  
special dedicace a mistertitan, road 66, nevada.
je sais, je sais, le cadrage, la lumiere, le point de vue, y a rien qui va!
un bon contre-exemple de ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire!
  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

C'est pour faire les effets à deux balles ou tu peux faire apparaitre deux fois le même sujet sur la même photo ?
Si c'est ça Il ne s'agit pas d'un filtre mais d'un dispositif que tu places devant l'objectif. Tu as un volet qui obture un coté, tu fais ton cliché, ensuite tu places le volet de l'autre coté et tu reshoot.

Sinon, si tu veux agir comme si tu maquillais sous un agrandisseur, pourquoi ne pas placer entre ton APN et la scene, une vitre sur laquelle tu placerais les masques, en scotch.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour faire les effets à deux balles ou tu peux faire apparaitre deux fois le même sujet sur la même photo ?



Depuis le départ on parle de "chambre noire" sur les liens donnés par mistertitan ...








à priori il s'agit de ton expli Alan (sur ce que je demandais) ....

Arfff ces discussions sont tellement plus simples autour d'une table :rateau: :love:


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

Ben il s'agit juste de 3 trois surimpressions sur une même vue.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ben il s'agit juste de 3 trois surimpressions sur une même vue.



  Oui ça il l'a dit aussi ...


Remarques au bistrot aussi y en a qui écoutent pas les autres  finalement...

Buena note  J'y go, ça se rafraichi un peu dehors à Lyon.


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

Le dispositif dont je te parle, avec le volet, permet d'avoir un sujet opaque, non pas fantomatique comme cela se produit avec la surimpression.

Un fantome dans mon ancien chez moi, en stéréophographie / surimpression. 
Sans lunettes ça picotte, en 3D ça déchire ta race


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> oulala, ca devient technico-technique, ce thread...
> je suis dans les fleurs (de cerisier, of course)
> special dedicace a mistertitan, road 66, nevada.
> je sais, je sais, le cadrage, la lumiere, le point de vue, y a rien qui va!
> ...



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
Vas voir ce qu'Eggleston a pu faire en pareille situation et tu trouveras cette image moins ratée










Et Eggleston est loin d'être le seul de cette mouvance


----------



## mistertitan (11 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je te parle des filtres ND *intégrés APN* et oui ils font bien gagner *3* diaph *en temps de pose* on est d'accord
> (je dis pas que ça ferme de 3 diaphs !? mes dires ici il y a qq jours  )


BOn alors en fait, ce que je dis, c'est que un filtre ND ne peux pas augmenter la sensibilité de ton APN, donc ne peux pas ouvrir de 3 diaph mais retient 3 diaph ou ferme 3 diaph (si sans filtre tu es a 1/250s à f:8, avec le filtre ND, tu seras à 1/250s à f:2.8 ou à 1/30s à f:8) en gros ca te permet de ralonger le temps de pose. mais ne peux en aucun cas augmenter la sensibilité de ton capteur.



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> OK il y a des ND circulaires  mais je recherche toujours ce filtre (dont je parlais) qui permet
> d'obturer une partie de la scène pendant une pose longue ... et d'inverser l'obturation ensuite.


et bien cokin en fait bien sur et ils sont carré mais c'est le porte filtre que tu peux tourner donc permettre de faire deux poses sur une meme vue

va voir ici
http://www.cokin.fr/ico3-p7et8-8.html

cela dis si tu as un APN, je ne vois pas ce qui t'empeche de faire ton montage sous photoshop
si tu es en argentique, tu peux faire aussi ton montage sous l'agrandisseur et sinon, tu peux toi meme fabriquer ce filtre qui n'est autre qu'un cache opaque sur la moitié de ton objectif que tu retournera au moment de faire la 2ème vue


----------



## mistertitan (11 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ben il s'agit juste de 3 trois surimpressions sur une même vue.


tu parles de la photo en chambre noire ou autre chose car si c'est de cette photo donbt tu parle, il n'y a que 2 surimpressions sur la photo, une sous l'agrandisseur et une dans l'évier de rincage
d'où mon pote qui s'est dédoublé!


----------



## mistertitan (11 Juin 2004)

bon, allez moi je vais bronzer un peu


----------



## alan.a (11 Juin 2004)

Oui, c'est vrai. J'étais sur une vue sans personne, puis une pour chaque position du personnage.


----------



## turnover (11 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Arfff ces discussions sont tellement plus simples autour d'une table :rateau: :love:


Cela peut s'arranger  Qui c'est qui cuisine ?  j'apporte le guignolet   






Loin de vos préoccupations du moment, voilà ma tite fleur du jour. Normalement y'avais un insecte dessus    Ah les joies des APN compact avec superbe temps de latence


----------



## Nikopol87 (11 Juin 2004)

Ma chtite fleur a moi en restant ds les tons...extraite site fait avec gallerie donc bordures


----------



## Nikopol87 (11 Juin 2004)

et puis because g envie de sourire.


----------



## mactambour (11 Juin 2004)

> Remarques au bistrot aussi y en a qui écoutent pas les autres  finalement...



Mais y en a qui écoutent les autres aussi et même pas au bistrot !!!

  






Oufff... :sleep:  :sleep: 
 :love:


----------



## Ghani (12 Juin 2004)

Un portfolio pour les photos, mais c'est une chic idée ça  
Je me suis dit, et pourquoi pas une petite photo que j'ai fait, alors, qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
Voici la mer du Nord


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Je décroche un peu quelques temps 

Pour cause d'essais et de lecture de manuel intensive, à bientôt   















 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

Quel gros appareil!
 

_Ok je sors..._


----------



## mistertitan (12 Juin 2004)

bon choix petit scarabé pour le 10D, il est vraiment top comme appareil!

J'ai essayé le 300D qui est juste brisé en fonction et ca me fais chier mais l'arrivée du 300D et surtout du D70 ont lait que le 10D est a un prix raisonnable maintenant.

Pour ma part, équipé pentax, c'est le *istD qui me tente mais j'ai pas encore l'argent et je dois m'acheter déjà un emac alors...


----------



## turnover (12 Juin 2004)

héhéhéhéhé    :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je décroche un peu quelques temps
> 
> Pour cause d'essais et de lecture de manuel intensive, à bientôt



Bon amusement.   
Félicitations pour ton achat. Vivement qu'on voit tes premières photos.    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

On reprend. Leçon 3.


----------



## mactambour (12 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je décroche un peu quelques temps
> 
> Pour cause d'essais et de lecture de manuel intensive, à bientôt
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Non... ce n'est plus possible de lutter équitablement....   

Ca devient tellement difficile que je préfère retourner au bon vieux temps et aux APA....






D'ailleurs vous pourrez constater "de visu" que ma foi    Le résultat n'est pas trop mauvais :






 :love:     :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

le truc étant de trouver des films 110 et où les développer !


----------



## mactambour (12 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le truc étant de trouver des films 110 et où les développer !



Très vrai !!!   
On n'en trouve plus !!! Mais il était mignon le Rollei...

Voici le recto de la fleur précédente...  
Et on ne demande pas comment elle s'appelle...   Je n'en sais rien...


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Très vrai !!!
> Voici le recto de la fleur précédente...
> Et on ne demande pas comment elle s'appelle...   Je n'en sais rien...



Tres joli... Je dirait que la plante est une succulente (plante grasse), certainement un Epiphyllum,
peut etre bien un Epiphyllum Crenatum.

Cordialement


----------



## mactambour (13 Juin 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Tres joli... Je dirait que la plante est une succulente (plante grasse), certainement un Epiphyllum,
> peut etre bien un Epiphyllum Crenatum.
> 
> Cordialement



Très certainement Didier et merci pour votre réponse..J'ai jeté un ½il sur "Le Bon Jardinier" notre bible !!! et effectivement il décrit cette cactacée comme étant originaire du Guatemala... Il semble qu'elle soit acclimatée (en serre) dans le Midi... Le floraison fut diurne et m'a d'autant plus surprise qu'elle avait végété au moins deux ans..   

Magnifique fleur... j'en ai rempli mon iBook..   

Amitiés


----------



## toto (14 Juin 2004)

à tous les botanistes avérés de ce forum, voici une fleur caractéristique de nos Alpes, la gentiane acaule (gentiana acaulis) visitée par une fourmi (formica bruni) - région Dent de Morcles, Valais, Suisse; la floraison bat son plein au-dessus de 2000 mètres au mois de juin


----------



## mactambour (14 Juin 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> à tous les botanistes avérés de ce forum, voici une fleur caractéristique de nos Alpes, la gentiane acaule (gentiana acaulis) visitée par une fourmi (formica bruni) - région Dent de Morcles, Valais, Suisse; la floraison bat son plein au-dessus de 2000 mètres au mois de juin



Merci Toto de cette fleur qui pousse si haut si haut !!! 

Mais si jamais tu me photographies un(e) edelweiss (leontopodium alpinum) sur son pied et dans son environnement....   
Alors là !!! ce serait un scoop 

  

 :love: 

Et les garçons ??? ça va ???


----------



## bouilla (15 Juin 2004)

Salut,


Pour changer un peu des fleurs, je vous propose une petite photo d'un furet ( alem tu le reconnaitras   )










 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> je vous propose une petite photo d'un furet



Salut Bouilla,

T'as oublié d'activer l'anti yeux rouges


----------



## macintroll (15 Juin 2004)

Allez deux petites photos en N&B pour changer

A l'argentique avec un Canon AEI Semi auto et un objectif Grand Angle 21ø (oui oui c'est une antiquité) pelloche 400 ASA Ilford N&B

Désolé la qualité du jpg est pas au top.

La tour eiffel sous un angle .. différent 





et jeux de lumière dans une usine désafectée.


----------



## bouilla (15 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Salut Bouilla,
> 
> T'as oublié d'activer l'anti yeux rouges




 

Salut Scarab', je m'y attendais a celle là ! Non d'ailleurs mon flash les avait attenués, j'ai du remettre du rouge manuellement, c pas terrible d'ailleurs


----------



## Madmac (15 Juin 2004)

Qu'est ce ?


----------



## Madmac (15 Juin 2004)

Le vercors dimanche en fin d'après-midi.
d'où ? quelqu'un connaît cette vue ?


----------



## mactambour (15 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce ?


 Une églantine ???


----------



## mactambour (15 Juin 2004)

Les vues sont superbes..

Voreppe, ou Tullins ou Egrève....  

et j'aime aussi beaucoup la fleur ??? 



 :love:


----------



## mistertitan (15 Juin 2004)

allez, on change des fleurs?

un autre champ:


----------



## mactambour (15 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Pour changer un peu des fleurs, je vous propose une petite photo d'un furet ( alem tu le reconnaitras   )
> ...



Très mignon le furet "des bois mesdames" !!! mais quelles griffes !! doit bien faire mal !!


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2004)

salut bouilla : bonjour au furet ! 

en passant, j'ai mis une 'petite' photo de fleur ici pour Web'O : ici

l'image réelle est impossible à réaliser en numérique pour le moment (sauf peut-être capteur 24x36) étant donné la profondeur de champ : pour info : 60mm MicroNikkor à pleine ouverture f2,8 sur un Nikon FE et Kodak Royal200


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2004)

et une autre

vive les viseurs de reflex pour mesurer la profondeur de champ...   (sous-entendu incompatible avec les meurtrières des reflex numériques sauf haut-de-gamme  )


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

veuillez accepter ces fleurs :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Merci pour ces fleurs Alèm.  :love:


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une autre
> 
> vive les viseurs de reflex pour mesurer la profondeur de champ...   (sous-entendu incompatible avec les meurtrières des reflex numériques sauf haut-de-gamme  )



J'aime particulièrement celle-là !!    :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une autre
> 
> vive les viseurs de reflex pour mesurer la profondeur de champ...   (sous-entendu incompatible avec les meurtrières des reflex numériques sauf haut-de-gamme  )



Ouahaaa !  :love:   

Tu peux refaire un petit topo explicatif sur le pourquoi du comment ?

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

euh... je suis tout cafougné ce matin mais en gros : un contrejour, un 60mm micronikkor, une bonne pelloche encaissant bien, deux fleurs de ma maman en enfilade, tenter de faire la mise au point manuellement sur le rebord du pétale que l'on voit en haut à gauche et vérifier dans le viseur que la corolle derrière apparait bien (je dois être entre f2,8 et f4 au grand maximum là), fermer le diaph et l'ouvrir en vérifiant avec le testeur de profondeur de champ ce qui apparait en net ou pas

exposition faite sur la fleur avec une correction au pifomètre pour lui laisser à la fois de la matière et de la transparence

et après tricher avec la réalité en basculant ta photo pour lui donner le sens que tu veux, je l'avais fait à la prise de vue le rendu "vertical" (j'appelle ça "cathédrale" ce genre d'effet)

après faut arrêter de respirer, demander à Eole de faire de l'apnée aussi et déclencher


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

euh... je suis tout cafougné ce matin mais en gros : un contrejour, un 60mm micronikkor, une bonne pelloche encaissant bien, deux fleurs de ma maman en enfilade, tenter de faire la mise au point manuellement sur le rebord du pétale que l'on voit en haut à gauche et vérifier dans le viseur que la corolle derrière apparait bien (je dois être entre f2,8 et f4 au grand maximum là), fermer le diaph et l'ouvrir en vérifiant avec le testeur de profondeur de champ ce qui apparait en net ou pas

exposition faite sur la fleur avec une correction au pifomètre pour lui laisser à la fois de la matière et de la transparence

et après tricher avec la réalité en basculant ta photo pour lui donner le sens que tu veux, je l'avais fait à la prise de vue le rendu "vertical" (j'appelle ça "cathédrale" ce genre d'effet)

après faut arrêter de respirer, demander à Eole de faire de l'apnée aussi et déclencher


----------



## mactambour (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> veuillez accepter ces fleurs :love:



Alem !!! du fond du c½ur un grand merci aussi grand que l'image superbe ....  

Quelle est la fleur ???  

 :love:


----------



## mistertitan (16 Juin 2004)

Mac Laren à la belle époque






ET TOUT A L'ARGENTIQUE S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... je suis tout cafougné ce matin mais en gros


Merci beaucoup !  Et mainteant rappelle nous pourquoi on peut pas faire ça avec un reflex numérique de base (au niveau de la profondeur de champ notamment).  

'+


----------



## mactambour (16 Juin 2004)

Alors... de la feraille...!!!


----------



## mactambour (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une autre
> 
> vive les viseurs de reflex pour mesurer la profondeur de champ...   (sous-entendu incompatible avec les meurtrières des reflex numériques sauf haut-de-gamme  )



Mme Mactambour voudrais savoir ce que tu penses de *ça* 

Numérique...   

 :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mme Mactambour voudrais savoir ce que tu penses de *ça*
> 
> Numérique...
> 
> :love:



bien bien ! 

il ya toujours le problème de la profondeur de champ plus importante en numérique mais là c'est plutot bien dosé car le sujet principal est la fleur toute entière. 

pour gognol : le capteur aps des reflex numérique induit une plus grande profondeur de champ, en partie à cause de la définition des optiques encore pour la plupart faites pour le 24x36 et aussi par la taille réduite du capteur. 
ensuite, il y a une deuxième raison : la taille des viseurs des reflex numériques. Plutot meurtrière par rapport au parebrisepanoramiquestylegrandespace d'un reflex argentique (je veux bien faire tester un F801s par rapport à un D70 et dommage j'ai plus de F3 ni de F3Hp mais j'aime bien le viseur du F100). cette petite taille permet très peu de vérifier la profondeur de champ (j'en suis incapable sur un D70 : tout est net... )


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Alem !!! du fond du c½ur un grand merci aussi grand que l'image superbe ....
> 
> Quelle est la fleur ???
> 
> :love:



à la fac, il ya un prof de botanique qui disait : "vos camarades absents ont tout compris, la botanique s'apprend sur le terrain." :hein: :mouais:

sauf que moi j'étais plutôt à la fac d'art à trainer avec les filles ou dans le bar en face de la fac de sciences (Nato verra lequel) à jammer avec ma trompette (avant la maladie) et à boire après...  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sauf que moi j'étais plutôt à la fac d'art à trainer avec les filles



les filles de la fac de sciences étaient vraiment trop moches...


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour gognol : le capteur aps des reflex numérique induit une plus grande profondeur de champ, en partie à cause de la définition des optiques encore pour la plupart faites pour le 24x36 et aussi par la taille réduite du capteur.


Oki oki.  Donc on peut imaginer que ça peut s'améliorer au fur et à mesure des sorties de nouvelles optiques pour les reflex numériques existants non ?



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ensuite, il y a une deuxième raison : la taille des viseurs des reflex numériques. Plutot meurtrière par rapport au parebrisepanoramiquestylegrandespace d'un reflex argentique (je veux bien faire tester un F801s par rapport à un D70


Je confirme.  Par contre même si on ne voit pas bien le résultat (ce qui est un peu con j'en conviens), en prenant soin d'ouvrir le diaph au maximum et en utilisant une focale longue on se doute qu'on parviendra à ses fins non ? En plus vu que c'est du numérique on peut faire rapidement plusieurs tests...

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

oui, nous sommes d'accords mais en macro, une focale longue n'augmente pas le flou. au rapport 1/1 (1cm réel = 1cm sur la cible) il n'y a quasi que des microns de profondeur de champ de différence entre un 60mm et un 200mm

l'avenir sur passera par des grands capteurs. 

parce que là je parle de profondeur de champ sur un 24x36, je te laisse imaginer le peu de profondeur de champ déja natfi sur un 6x6 ou pire un 6x9 !  (et je ne cause pas des plans films 20x25)


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> parce que là je parle de profondeur de champ sur un 24x36, je te laisse imaginer le peu de profondeur de champ déja natfi sur un 6x6 ou pire un 6x9 !  (et je ne cause pas des plans films 20x25)


Bon alors c'est quand les numériques en 6x6 ou 9x9 ? :rateau:  :love: 

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

psssssst psssst , hep toi là ! tu veux voir le dos Sinar 22MPix... t'as du cash ?


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> psssssst psssst , hep toi là ! tu veux voir le dos Sinar 22MPix... t'as du cash ?


Héhé, ça me rapelle la visite d'un sympathique salon.. 

Bon, concrètement... Est ce qu'il y a une formule (magique ou pas) permettant de calculer la profondeur de champ obtenue (en cm) à partir du diaph', de la focale et de la taille du capteur ?

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

vivi... mais Google te renseignera plus vite que moi qui scanne de nouvelles photos à vous montrer.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vivi... mais Google te renseignera plus vite que moi qui scanne de nouvelles photos à vous montrer.


Yes !  

Par contre si je mets APS au lieu de 35mm (tout le reste étant identique) j'obtiens moins de profondeur de champ, pas logique non ?  

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

leur calcul semble foutrement mal conçu


----------



## alan.a (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> les filles de la fac de sciences étaient vraiment trop moches...



Normal, les choupettes étaient toutes aux Beaux Arts avec nous


----------



## alan.a (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse imaginer le peu de profondeur de champ déja natfi sur un 6x6 ou pire un 6x9 !  (et je ne cause pas des plans films 20x25)



Cet aprem, en allant acheter mes rouleaux de 120 chez mon petit photographe habituel, je suis tombé sur un Fuji GSW 690 d'occase... L'appareil a fait 200 clichés seulement !!!
Le gars le revend 1000 euros pour se payer un D 70 !!!! (le con ...)

Depuis je compte et recompte mes sous


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

veinard !!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

Pour ceux qui connaissent, voici le _*Lysandra bellargus*_ ou Argus Bleu-du-ciel

désolé pour le cadrage mais le mignon m'a laissé peu de temps, alors déja que la mise au point à la main...  (envergure 24mm, il fait moins en longueur)

ps : non la photo n'est pas truquée, monsieur a de grands yeux !!


----------



## alan.a (16 Juin 2004)

J'en ai 250 dans le jardin !!!
Je le trouve tres beaux, surtout quand il se pose sur les orchidées sauvages.


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> leur calcul semble foutrement mal conçu



Ah !   Bon, à l'occasion, si t'en trouve un juste... 

_Mes amitiés à Lysandra._  :love: 

'+


----------



## turnover (17 Juin 2004)

Superbe photo alem   Continue ça me donne envie de repartir en chasse


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, ça me rapelle la visite d'un sympathique salon..
> 
> Bon, concrètement... Est ce qu'il y a une formule (magique ou pas) permettant de calculer la profondeur de champ obtenue (en cm) à partir du diaph', de la focale et de la taille du capteur ?
> 
> '+



C'est paru (x fois sans doute) dans chasseur d'images, ça doit être pareil dans réponses photo. Le problème, c'est dans quel numéro ?    Sinon, avec un peu d'optique on peut s'en sortir mais j'avoue que j'ai oublié. Je rappelle quand même que dans l'absolu, la profondeur de champs est de Zéro. On a simplement pris l'habitude de décréter qu'on tolérait un certain flou (le cercle de confusion). Mais si tu veux avoir un cercle de confusion plus petit que la "norme", parce que tu es myope par exemple et que tu veux mater tout ça de très près sur un 50x75, ben faut refaire tous les calculs  

C'est sûr que le mieux pour la profondeur de champ, c'est de regarder dans un viseur de reflex. Et quand il s'agit des papilons, des fois, on fait comme on peut   (alèm, tu fais comment quand tu ne fais pas la mise au point "à la main" en macro ?   ). 

Pour finir, le fait d'avoir un capteur plus petit augmente la profondeur de champ surtout parce qu'en fait le rapport d'agrandissement pour par exemple imprimer la photo sur un 10x15 est plus grand qu'en 24x36. Pour un objectif donné, le pseudo rapport 1x1 que tu as sur ton capteur APS ou autre est en fait un rapport 1/2 (ou autre) sur le rectangle du 24x36. Tu as donc la profondeur de champ du rapport 1/2 et pas celle du rapport 1. Dans l'autre sens, une chambre au rapport 1x1, ça donnerait du 2x1 ou cu 4x1 sur du 24x36, d'où la très faible profondeur de champ que signalait alèm.

En fait on regarde toujours (ou presque) des agrandissements et pas la pellicule ou le capteur mais les rapports macros sont définis sur la pellicule ou le capteur.


----------



## pattes (17 Juin 2004)

Tu cherches à photographier les élephants roses ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

J'attends ta critique Alèm.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2004)

euh... ça se regarde comment ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... ça se regarde comment ?



C'est un abri anti-atomique... avec les rayons du soleil. Pas terrible j'en conviens.  Peut-être qu'en noir-blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

C'est la preum'z, je rentre juste d'une balade sur les quais de Saône,
Macelène, Mactambour, Turn elle n'est pas parfaite, mais elle est pour vous :love:

"50mm f1,8"  x 1,6  à f1,8










PS: Mactambour, gardes bien l'écran orientable, j'ai les bras bouffés par les orties  
PS: Turn, maintenant tu me laisses ...  :bebe:   
PS: Spécial thanks to Sylvia & Paul, iMax, Molgow, mrTitan ...


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2004)

une petite vue de ma région native : la baie de somme  

je précise, les photos datent, ce sont principalement des photos faites lors de mes études, ici c'était pour montrer la mer (ici la Manche) à un ami Slovaque : ce jour là, il a découvert la Mer et le vent. il n'avait jamais eu ces sensations avant.


----------



## mactambour (17 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est la preum'z, je rentre juste d'une balade sur les quais de Saône,
> Macelène, Mactambour, Turn elle n'est pas parfaite, mais elle est pour vous :love:
> 
> "50mm f1,8"  x 1,6  à f1,8
> ...



Bravo Petit Scarabée...et merci de cette première image dédicacée..    

Avec toutes .... :love:  :love:  :love: 

PS: oui je garderai bien l'écran orientable !!! surtout si il y a des orties...!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est paru (x fois sans doute) dans chasseur d'images, ça doit être pareil dans réponses photo. Le problème, c'est dans quel numéro ?    Sinon, avec un peu d'optique on peut s'en sortir mais j'avoue que j'ai oublié. Je rappelle quand même que dans l'absolu, la profondeur de champs est de Zéro. On a simplement pris l'habitude de décréter qu'on tolérait un certain flou (le cercle de confusion). Mais si tu veux avoir un cercle de confusion plus petit que la "norme", parce que tu es myope par exemple et que tu veux mater tout ça de très près sur un 50x75, ben faut refaire tous les calculs
> 
> C'est sûr que le mieux pour la profondeur de champ, c'est de regarder dans un viseur de reflex. Et quand il s'agit des papilons, des fois, on fait comme on peut   (alèm, tu fais comment quand tu ne fais pas la mise au point "à la main" en macro ?   ).
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces explications.  

Bon j'ai trouvé un autre calculateur de profondeur de champ qui me donne les mêmes résultats que l'autre,  à savoir que plus la capteur est grand plus la profondeur de champ est grande...    C'est une histoire de fous !

'+


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces explications.
> 
> Bon j'ai trouvé un autre calculateur de profondeur de champ qui me donne les mêmes résultats que l'autre,  à savoir que plus la capteur est grand plus la profondeur de champ est grande...    C'est une histoire de fous !
> 
> '+



j'ai compris pourquoi là...

il faut penser à se basculer dans les focales dites normales de chaque format

avec un 36mm sur un APS (correction environ 1,5x), une ouverture f2,8, a une distance de 5m, tu es net entre 3,93 et 6,86m
avec un 50mm sur un 35mm, ouverture f2,8 et distance de 5m, tu es net entre 4,28m et 6,01m
avec un 80mm sur un 6x6, ouverture f2,8 et 5m, tu es net entre 4,55m et 5,54m
avec un 100mm sur un 6x9, ouverture f2,8 et 5m, net entre 4,56m et 5,54m

je me disais "mince le truc m'indique une profondeur de champ de la mort avec un 50mm sur un 6x6", normal dans ce cas on est au grand-angle...  

pour connaitre la focale normale, t'as soit google soit tu mesures la diagonale de chaque format  (en gros officiel parce que sinon, en 35, c'est 43mm mais ça donne des objectifs minsucules difficile à manipuler)


----------



## turnover (18 Juin 2004)

Bon ça vaut pas un 10D et la fleur est pas originale mais j'aime bien la courbure


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> gardes bien l'écran orientable, j'ai les bras bouffés par les orties



héhé, c'est bon pour le rhumatisme que tu risques d'avoir à force de te contorsionner.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une petite vue de ma région native : la baie de somme
> 
> je précise, les photos datent, ce sont principalement des photos faites lors de mes études, ici c'était pour montrer la mer (ici la Manche) à un ami Slovaque : ce jour là, il a découvert la Mer et le vent. il n'avait jamais eu ces sensations avant.



J'aime beaucoup les "bleus qui se confondent".


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juin 2004)

Loire (grand format)


----------



## charlex (18 Juin 2004)

voila qques photos, je suis un amateur avec un petit 2,1Mpixel.......
Une petite tortue d'environ 5cm de longueur (turquie)
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9620/IMG_4699.jpg

une araignée ( pas très net)
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4345/IMG_1006.jpg

une crique de Croatie 
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/589/IMG_1125.jpg


----------



## pbas400 (18 Juin 2004)

photos de birmaniehttp://community.webshots.com/s/image6/0/1/55/92700155fEyOaJ_fs.jpg

ou

http://community.webshots.com/user/pbas400


----------



## starbus (18 Juin 2004)

Superbes photo.
Pour ma part, je prefere l'humain
Et hop, *un futur roi sur son trône*


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il faut penser à se basculer dans les focales dites normales de chaque format
> 
> pour connaitre la focale normale, t'as soit google soit tu mesures la diagonale de chaque format  (en gros officiel parce que sinon, en 35, c'est 43mm mais ça donne des objectifs minsucules difficile à manipuler)


Ok.  Ah c'est pas triste quand même. Bon alors maintenant si je prends l'exemple du Nikon D70 fourni d'origine avec un 18/70 mm f 3.5-4.5, je dois mettre ces valeurs là dans le calculateur ou faire la conversion par 1.5 ?

Très belle photo Starbus. 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors maintenant si je prends l'exemple du Nikon D70 fourni d'origine avec un 18/70 mm f 3.5-4.5, je dois mettre ces valeurs là dans le calculateur ou faire la conversion par 1.5 ?




Yop Gognol 

Dans l'onglet film tu entres *D70*, ton calculateur fera la conversion, j'ai essayé hier avec *10D*
et les valeurs de la tof' que j'avais posté, et j'obtenais bien la zone de netteté rendue.



Turn, Starbus


----------



## ficelle (18 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une autre



on dirait une lampe galet bien éclairée, c'est magnifique


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'onglet film tu entres *D70*, ton calculateur fera la conversion, j'ai essayé hier avec *10D*
> et les valeurs de la tof' que j'avais posté, et j'obtenais bien la zone de netteté rendue.


Ok mais le menu set à modifier le "cercle de confusion" (lié à la taille du capteur) et ne semble pas intervenir sur les focales... Raaah, ça y est je m'embrouille... :affraid: 

'+


----------



## Madmac (18 Juin 2004)

Après l'arrosage du jardin...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2004)

t'as éternué ? pasque c'est flou


----------



## Nikopol87 (19 Juin 2004)

A l'issu d'une competition de mon sport préféré je me suis essayé à prendre des photos de combats. Pas facile   
En action:





L'attente du competiteur et sa concentration, et au deuxieme plan, un competiteur qui vient de finir son match et sort.






Une occasion aussi pour faire découvrir le kendo


----------



## kitetrip (19 Juin 2004)

Une photo prise sur le Lac Titicaca (Pérou) en 2001




Grand format


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Une photo prise sur le Lac Titicaca (Pérou) en 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part...


----------



## kitetrip (19 Juin 2004)

Quelqu'un est aussi allé au Pérou ? J'ai plein d'autres photos ! Qui  ? Je veux savoir !  
C'est normal que l'on retrouve des photos du lac un peu partout... C'est tellement beau (j'en ai d'autres si vous voulez).

En tout cas, je garantis que cette photo a été prise avec mon appareil photo 

MAJ : ohoh, les photos viennent d'un site mac "olivierdetraz"... ça me dit quelque chose


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un est aussi allé au Pérou ? J'ai plein d'autres photos ! Qui  ? Je veux savoir !
> C'est normal que l'on retrouve des photos du lac un peu partout... C'est tellement beau (j'en ai d'autres si vous voulez).
> 
> En tout cas, je garantis que cette photo a été prise avec mon appareil photo
> ...



Oui, mon site est là.


----------



## kitetrip (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, non site est là.


 Très beau !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

5 images, lyon 19/06/04



ZePride ...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

Pour le Kendo, un truc fort est d'arriver à choper le "sémé" des combattants dans leur regard. j'ai plus les archives sur moi mais j'avais fait une séance avec un senseï et c'était pas mal réussi (il a gardé le CD)


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Juin 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> En action:



J'aime beaucoup moi ! 

'+


----------



## Nikopol87 (20 Juin 2004)

chaud a chopper le sémé en effet mais c un moment important, content de voir que je puisse en parler avec quelqu'un, j'ai une photo de la finale mais la mise au point est pourrie mais il y a quelque chose dans le regard.
Merci à alem et à le gognol


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

Web'O : tu veux pas arreter de jouer au yoyo dans mon iChat ? 

alors deux nouvelles photos : 

mama, a flor !*

Pour Lorna et mactambour !

 

*ps : oui ma maman est officiellement inscrite sur macgé depuis quelques jours, faut que je me tienne !


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

Mackie : achète toi un boitier 24x36 pour avoir l'ivresse de ton nouveau 24mm ! 

ps : t'es con d'avoir loupé l'eos 100 !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour Lorna et mactambour !




Oh c'est gentil !  :rose:  Merci ...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web'O : tu veux pas arreter de jouer au yoyo dans mon iChat ?
> 
> 
> mama, a flor !*



Celle ci est vraiment superbe!


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

et une autre spécialement pour Web'O !!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et une autre spécialement pour Web'O !!



Merci Rémi...  En voici une que j'ai pris hier soir.


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

Web'O adepte du zone system sans le savoir ?  

assombris juste un un peu les noirs si tu dois la faire tirer. ça fait très école suisse pour le coup, ça doit venir du Lac ça. ya un côté Pache...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

Voilà chef...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

pendant que tu cherches à retrouver ça sur un fichier de taille honorable 

je continue le parcours

après les fleurs florales, tu peux passer aux jeunes filles en fleur et transformer ta petite amie du moment en cyclope juste pour le plaisir... 

note bien que depuis j'ai beaucoup changé de petite amie !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (...) après les fleurs florales, tu peux passer aux jeunes filles en fleur et transformer ta petite amie du moment en cyclope juste pour le plaisir...  (...)



Ces photos-là, je les garderai pour moi.


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

une petite dernière pour la route


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web'O adepte du zone system sans le savoir ?
> 
> assombris juste un un peu les noirs si tu dois la faire tirer. ça fait très école suisse pour le coup, ça doit venir du Lac ça. ya un côté Pache...



Là je suis au boulot et ma photo corrigée apparaît ici bien trop sombre par rapport à ce que j'obtenais sur mon iMac à la maison. L'écran ici est un Lacie 22" CRT qui est censé être calibré correctement... Pourtant. Ne serais-ce qu'une question d'appréciation?


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

oui il y a des chances.

si tu as encore l'original couleur, retouche là sur ton écran 22"


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

en passant, Gognol, j'aurais besoin que quelqu'un me garde mon F801s et mon 50mm pendant le mois de juillet, ça te tente ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2004)

ça ce vend sur ebay ?


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

non, ça se vend pas, ça s'utilise...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

et une rose pour Macelene  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

pas trop de moustiques      :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2004)

Rahhhh!!!
C'est rude ca pour un pov' gars qu'a passé un dimanche de merde a l'hopital!

ils embauchent dans ta clinique?   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rahhhh!!!
> C'est rude ca pour un pov' gars qu'a passé un dimanche de merde a l'hopital!
> 
> ils embauchent dans ta clinique?   :love:  :love:  :love:



     Quand tu veux....  Vincent t'attends    et moi avec de pied fermes pour tous les endormir


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et moi avec de pied fermes pour tous les endormir



Marché conclu! Je gaze tout le monde et on se tire a la piscine!


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Marché conclu! Je gaze tout le monde et on se tire a la piscine!



     :style:


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas trop de moustiques      :love:


Belle fleur    Vivement les vacances !!!!!!!!! Arf woui c'est vrai cette année j'en ai pas ...


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en passant, Gognol, j'aurais besoin que quelqu'un me garde mon F801s et mon 50mm pendant le mois de juillet, ça te tente ?


Gnaaaaaahaaa ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love: 

'+


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

pis en plus, je vais aller m'acheter un pack de 10 Agfa APX100 pour les beaux jours, si ça te tente...


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Juin 2004)

'

Et quel nez !   

'+


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Et quel nez !
> 
> '+



ah ça mon ami, je n'ai jamais pu résister aux traits sémites ! :love: comme dirait une fille que nous connaissons : "qu'est-ce que tu allais faire avec une gamine pareille ? Prends une vieille !"  

_t'as vraiment cru que c'était une photo de ma charmante New-Yorkaise ?_


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> 5 images, lyon 19/06/04
> 
> 
> 
> ZePride ...




on va finir par croire de choses ici    







(prise sur Georges st. a Sydney)

et pour dejeuner en toute quiétude ( meme si le temps n'était pas trop au rdv) :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> on va finir par croire de choses ici



C'est vrai c'est la première fois que les réactions m'arrivent par le privé 

nanan je donne pas de noms   :style:   




			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> et pour dejeuner en toute quiétude ( meme si le temps n'était pas trop au rdv) :



  Pas grave poussin on dinera à l'intérieur si la météo s'arrange pas  

(essai 800 iso 10D en condition propice au bruit...y en a)


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (essai 800 iso 10D en condition propice au bruit...y en a)



Superbe   

je vois que t'auras pas eu besoin de beaucoup de temps pour apprivoiser le 10D   




			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave poussin on dinera à l'intérieur si la météo s'arrange pas




Seulement si c'est toi qui cuisines  :love:


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai c'est la première fois que les réactions m'arrivent par le privé
> 
> nanan je donne pas de noms   :style:




hmmm marrant mais  j'ai une petite idée ...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Seulement si c'est toi qui cuisines  :love:



Ok mais on dine à la cuisine alors 

(ça c'est un essai de distorsion sur le 50mm f1,8 ... y en a pas)







T'inquiètes y pas que du lait à boire 

PS: Merci :love:
(pour ta petite idée, j'ai même eu une réaction sur un autre forum pour ce post MacG, discrets les chouchous  )


----------



## starbus (21 Juin 2004)

Bon, je me mets au fleurs aussi   





 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me mets au fleurs aussi



Très sympa starbus !

Belle fleur (plante)


----------



## inul (22 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous.

Une petite photo de montagne, a Chamonix :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bosson/chamonix/flegere.jpg






Fin d'une longue journée de ski.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>




Tu bosse pour le catalogue Habitat maintenant scrab'?


----------



## Madmac (22 Juin 2004)

Qui peut me donner le nom de cette fleur ?






elles sont toutes tombées avec le vent du week-end dernier.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut me donner le nom de cette fleur ?




Géraldine   



ok ok , pas besoin de me mettre un coup de boule, je connais la sortie..


----------



## Madmac (22 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Géraldine



non, ça c'est le nom de ma tortue....


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Floralus exopius exiflora


----------



## magikjb (22 Juin 2004)

Palais de Tokyo avant-hier..
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Floralus exopius exiflora




Ben je préfère Géraldine


----------



## Madmac (22 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Floralus exopius exiflora



et en français ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (essai 800 iso 10D en condition propice au bruit...y en a)



Je préfére "Tennis de table" qui est     



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> 5 images, lyon 19/06/04
> 
> 
> 
> ZePride ...



La première et la quatrième photo sont magnifiques.


----------



## mactambour (22 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> et en français ?



Il me semble, t'avoir dit il y a quelques temps que c'était une églantine... "indica major"... Non ???

 :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _t'as vraiment cru que c'était une photo de ma charmante New-Yorkaise ?_



Non non, t'avais bien précisé que tu avais changé de petite amie depuis... 

'+


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (essai 800 iso 10D en condition propice au bruit...y en a)


Moi j'aime bien, la disposition me plait


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> et en français ?


Ben j'ai oublié


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

Deux photos prises en décembre dernier. Alèm, si tu passes dans le coin.


----------



## Madmac (23 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai oublié



Mon beau-Père qui me les a donné, appelle ça des SERINGUAS...
ça te dit quelque chose...


----------



## Madmac (23 Juin 2004)

Il est pas joli celui-là...?




LE coq de Saint Cierge la serre...


----------



## alan.a (23 Juin 2004)

Elle est pas nouvelle mais je là remet par plaisir






C'est une de mes voisines


----------



## mfay (23 Juin 2004)

Quelqu'un a une photo de renard ?


----------



## Madmac (23 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas nouvelle mais je là remet par plaisir
> C'est une de mes voisines



On les marie...
et le renard comme garçon d'honneur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Ma nièce avec mon Ixus 400.
J'espère que cette fois, mtra ne va pas me la retirer.


----------



## mfay (23 Juin 2004)

Photo de nièce itou (mais pas par moi) :


----------



## mactambour (24 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web'O : tu veux pas arreter de jouer au yoyo dans mon iChat ?
> 
> alors deux nouvelles photos :
> 
> ...



Merci trois fois merci pour cette fleur  (geranium ???) superbe...  Nous sommes gâtées...

AVec retard mes merci ... je rentre de la côte où j'aurais pu faire une image terrible... la villa de ce cher (huuueeuuh!!!) Bill à St Jean Cap Ferrat...

*PS : Ah !! Enfin je ne suis plus la seule maman inscrite à macgé...   

 :love:


----------



## mactambour (24 Juin 2004)

Pour :
Les poules et les coqs,
Les Grisailles du Nord
Le Titicaca,
La jolie petite nièce,
Le Kendo (Whaaaarrrrffff! - Superbes)

Des compliments à partager...


----------



## mactambour (24 Juin 2004)

A Beaulieu il y avait des bougainvilles en pagaille !!! tous plus beaux les uns que les autres...


----------



## alfred (24 Juin 2004)

juste pour le plaisir, de superbes photos à voir içi.


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

Mon coquelicot...


----------



## mactambour (24 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Mon coquelicot...



Je trouvais le mien pas mal....  






Mais je pense que le tien est plus beau


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je trouvais le mien pas mal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.. :rateau:  J'ai pris la même couleur que ton coquelicot..... Je vais garder le champagne au frais... :love:


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

C'est pas très naturel,mais j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je préfére "Tennis de table" ...
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Paul 

J'ai fais une retouche intéressante de la "dame" qui fume ... on verra à l'occasion, je poste pas trop ces temps.

Bon du coup je vais la poster ici (mais en petit  ) sinon les autres vont pas comprendre ce que tu dis 


*"Tennis De Table"* by carab' 










			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien, la disposition me plait



Dommage que les biblio étaient pas alignées symétriquement avec la table 
mais bon pour des essais d'iso à main levée, je vais pas me plaindre.

Merci Turn 

(on s'est pas déja vu dans un endroit un peu lounge dans ce style ?  )



A bientôt 
carab'


PS: Bultaup JP, pas Habitat tu  sais bien que je suis snob  :style:


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

Superbe !!


----------



## mactambour (24 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très naturel,mais j'aime bien.



Non pas vraiment   

Mais moi aussi j'aime bien...  

PS pour le Tennis de Table de Scarabée... j'ai pas trop compris   

Par contre la cuisine "coupée" est superbe...


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Non pas vraiment
> 
> Mais moi aussi j'aime bien...
> 
> PS pour le Tennis de Table de Scarabée... j'ai pas trop compris


Tennis de table = Ping Pong, non ? j'essaie un truc ce WE.  




> Par contre la cuisine "coupée" est superbe...


Chez Ikéa, il me laisse prendre des photos à moi aussi ?


----------



## mactambour (25 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Tennis de table = Ping Pong, non ? j'essaie un truc ce WE.
> 
> 
> 
> Chez Ikéa, il me laisse prendre des photos à moi aussi ?



J'ai enfin compris  !!! car Scarabée me l'a expliqué... la table de pingpong... avé la raie au milieu...

  

Oui... je pense que chez Ikea ils te laisseraient prendre une image.. mais si tu veux de l'Ikea tu peux venir chez moi... je mettrais un bouteille au frais (d'ailleurs je crois qu'elle y est )

En attendant... comme je sais que tu aimes les roses... ce matin.. etc.... (cf Ronsard)

la voici : 






 :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Bultaup JP, pas Habitat tu  sais bien que je suis snob  :style:



Comme tous les Lyonnais    

Joli cadrage


----------



## turnover (25 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (on s'est pas déja vu dans un endroit un peu lounge dans ce style ?  )


 Heu peut être , j'ai oublié où c'est déjà :rose:, tu sais je suis très occupé en ce moment, je travaille pour un Loungeur  donc j'ai la tête un peu ailleurs. Mais quelque chose me dit que ça va ouvrir dans pas longtemps. :love::bebe:

 P.S. : Pour les autres, si vous comprenez pas, cherchez pas, c'est pas la peine ...


----------



## Madmac (25 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui... je pense que chez Ikea ils te laisseraient prendre une image.. mais si tu veux de l'Ikea tu peux venir chez moi... je mettrais un bouteille au frais (d'ailleurs je crois qu'elle y est )
> 
> En attendant... comme je sais que tu aimes les roses... ce matin.. etc.... (cf Ronsard)
> 
> ...



ooh!!! merci, merci :love: 
très touché :rose:


----------



## mactambour (25 Juin 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul
> 
> J'ai fais une retouche intéressante de la "dame" qui fume ... on verra à l'occasion, je poste pas trop ces temps.
> 
> Bon du coup je vais la poster ici (mais en petit  ) sinon les autres vont pas comprendre ce que tu dis




on ne comprends pas du tout



> *"Tennis De Table"* by carab'





> Dommage que les biblio étaient pas alignées symétriquement avec la table
> mais bon pour des essais d'iso à main levée, je vais pas me plaindre.
> 
> Merci Turn
> ...



Oui on voit tout de suite .... Bultaup ...  

Il n'y a qu'eux pour faire une table de pingpong à induction... Je comprends

   :love:


----------



## Madmac (28 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous...

Hier soir, je trouve cette bêbête dans mon jardin, en train de butiner ma lavande... :love:


----------



## Nat Design (28 Juin 2004)

Pour changer de vos superbes fleurs... souvenir d'un week-end au Jura


----------



## Madmac (28 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer de vos superbes fleurs... souvenir d'un week-end au Jura



Superbe... Elle pourrait servir pour une pub...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer de vos superbes fleurs... souvenir d'un week-end au Jura (...)



Coucou Nat... 

C'est les Franches-Montagnes, non?...


----------



## mactambour (29 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer de vos superbes fleurs... souvenir d'un week-end au Jura



Quelle merveilleuse idée de changer un peu et quelle magnifique image... On voudrait y aller... 
C'est beau le Jura !!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer de vos superbes fleurs... souvenir d'un week-end au Jura



gaffe, je me retiens de faire tout le trajet m'en séparant pour aller faire des tofs de *ma* cluse de Joux !


----------



## olof (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Nat...
> 
> C'est les Franches-Montagnes, non?...



Ne serait-ce pas l'étang de la Gruère ?!?!? Près de Saignelegier ?!?!?

Ou me trompe-je ?


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas l'étang de la Gruère ?!?!? Près de Saignelegier ?!?!?
> 
> Ou me trompe-je ?




Tu as bien raison, c'est l'étang de la Gruère.


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Nat...
> 
> C'est les Franches-Montagnes, non?...




Eh non...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Eh non...



Saignelégier, c'est pas dans les Franches-Montagnes?...


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Saignelégier, c'est pas dans les Franches-Montagnes?...


Ben si :




			
				site du château de Saignelégier a dit:
			
		

> Saignelégier est devenu le chef-lieu du district des Franches-Montagnes, par sa position centrale sur ce plateau, quoique tout d?abord il eût fait partie de la paroisse de Montfaucon, mère et maîtresse de toutes les églises de la montagne.


----------



## Madmac (29 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Quelle merveilleuse idée de changer un peu et quelle magnifique image... On voudrait y aller...
> C'est beau le Jura !!!!



J'y retrouverais bien quelqu'un de sympa pour y faire des photos... :love:


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Saignelégier, c'est pas dans les Franches-Montagnes?...




Ooups.........    
Désolé, j'avais mal lu ton message...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

Ce matin au jardin...






_Merci Kilounette pour les conseils dans Photoshop. _


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

au plaisir WebO...  Elle est vraiment chouette ta totof en tout cas, ça donne mieux qu'en tout petit sur iChat! la Klass! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

Allons nous rouler dans la lavande...  :love:


----------



## pattes (2 Juillet 2004)

Saignelégier c'est en Suisse ! Dans les Franche-Montagnes alors si les montagnes sont franches ça il faut leurs demander !


----------



## Madmac (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allons nous rouler dans la lavande...  :love:



Superbes...  

et jolie l'abeille... :love:


----------



## mactambour (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allons nous rouler dans la lavande...  :love:



Oui allons nous y rouler...  

Mais cette fois-ci sans bourdon   
Une mue de cigale ... c'est pas mal non plus  






PS : image pas très nette :rose: avec mes excuses...


----------



## kitetrip (2 Juillet 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui allons nous y rouler...
> 
> Mais cette fois-ci sans bourdon
> Une mue de cigale ... c'est pas mal non plus
> ...


 C'est beau


----------



## Madmac (2 Juillet 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui allons nous y rouler...
> Mais cette fois-ci sans bourdon
> Une mue de cigale ... c'est pas mal non plus
> 
> ...


Pas très nette !!! Elle est magnifique cette photo... et pleine de symboles....


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Juillet 2004)

Hello, j'ai effectué une mise à jour de ma galerie en noir et blanc... :love: Notamment de superbes arbres morts... hum...  

C'est ICI!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2004)

L'autre nuit...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

Ouh le jolie petit clair de lune! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allons nous rouler dans la lavande...  :love:



Volontier! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2004)

dis Web'O, j'ai à te causer... :hein: :hein: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dis Web'O, j'ai à te causer... :hein: :hein: :rateau:



Un commentaire sur mes photos peut-être?...  Bien la lavande non?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

Y a de la jalousie dans l'air ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a de la jalousie dans l'air ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



pour la peine, je viens de lui filer un coup de boule au petit impêtrant suisse...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine, je viens de lui filer un coup de boule au petit impêtrant suisse...



Merci Alèmounet...  Et file en aussi un à Modern__Thing... pour son 200e message.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

Ai déjà reçu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

Une photo que j'aime beaucoup, prise par Paul (Foguenne).


----------



## turnover (3 Juillet 2004)

Pour mactambour


----------



## mactambour (4 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pour mactambour



Comment as-tu fait   

C'est vraiment magnifique.. Mais en guise de leçon j'aimerais bien que tu me dises la marche à suivre !!! si/quand tu veux bien sûr...  

Avec vous tous... je vais faire des progrès...    

Merci... d'ailleurs j'en profite *pour vous dire à tous...merci* 

 :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

petites manisp sous toshop

luminosité/contraste
variantes peut-être
niveaux

etc...

pas de recettes miracles
du temps sur le toshop comme l'on passait du temps sous l'agrandisseur. 

"deviens ce que tu es."


----------



## mactambour (4 Juillet 2004)

Merci Alem...Oui sur Toshop je passerai le temps qu'il faudra...

Quelle belle expo dans les Jardins du Sénat !!


----------



## turnover (5 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> petites manisp sous toshop
> 
> luminosité/contraste
> variantes peut-être
> ...



Pas loin pas loin
- 5 luminosité / +5 contraste
Variantes : cyan / plus foncé / magenta
unsharp mask : 50% /  2 pixel


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pas loin pas loin
> - 5 luminosité / +5 contraste
> Variantes : cyan / plus foncé / magenta
> unsharp mask : 50% /  2 pixel



 

pour MacTambour : merci, on s'est bien amusés avec monsieur l'admin à faire des photos !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une photo que j'aime beaucoup, prise par Paul (Foguenne).



Elle aurait pu être bien si le ciel avait été plus conciliant et si je n'avais pas oublier de changer mes réglages test.


----------



## mactambour (5 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour MacTambour : merci, on s'est bien amusés avec monsieur l'admin à faire des photos !



Dis...  Alem... Je suis *débutante* alors soit bon pour moi... j'ai ultra besoin de détails... et encore que je suis Mère et Grand Mère...   

il faut de l'indulgence ...   

 :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (5 Juillet 2004)

Je l'aime aussi beaucoup cette image des deux chevaux.. il y a une "vie"...
oui pour le ciel... effectivement il aurait pu être mieux...
Mais à vouloir trop... 
Donc ... je redis : j'aime


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de mettre en ligne quelques photos de notre petit voyage dans le sud-ouest de la France ici. 

Voici quelques autres photos de bebêtes.  









Sherlock le coq et Léon le cochon.  







Léon le cochon fait une petite sieste.


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne quelques photos de notre petit voyage dans le sud-ouest de la France ici.
> 
> Voici quelques autres photos de bebêtes.



chouette, ça me fait penser au Pla del Naou qui surplombe le Col d'Aspin ! le temps avec ! (bientot* une photo)

*enfin... quand je pourrais


----------



## olof (6 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous,

hier soir à Neuchâtel, orages !! Alors voici la seule photo réussi. J'en suis assez content pour un premier essai !!!

C'est par ici... 

Fait avec un Canon EOS 300D, Sigma 24-70 F/2.8 ouvert à F/4.5, pose d'environ 5", ISO 100, mode RAW.



Bonne journée !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne quelques photos de notre petit voyage dans le sud-ouest de la France ici.



  Elles sont superbes tes photos Paul !!!!


----------



## mactambour (6 Juillet 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> hier soir à Neuchâtel, orages !! Alors voici la seule photo réussi. J'en suis assez content pour un premier essai !!!
> 
> ...



Magnifique image... Félicitations    

Foguenne : Ta galerie du sud Ouest est superbe...    

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> hier soir à Neuchâtel, orages !! Alors voici la seule photo réussi. J'en suis assez content pour un premier essai !!!
> 
> C'est par ici...



  Magnifique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne quelques photos de notre petit voyage dans le sud-ouest de la France ici.



Alors c'est comment ce trou perdu   Merci pour cette balade  

Like a glass 

*Deep Shadow*(s©arab)













			
				olof a dit:
			
		

> C'est par ici...
> 
> Fait avec un Canon EOS 300D, Sigma 24-70 F/2.8 ouvert à F/4.5, pose d'environ 5", ISO 100, mode RAW.



Moi j'aime bien les éclairs  tu devrais peut être recadrer un poil,
(les lumières de la ville attirent le regard)
Bravo


----------



## olof (6 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les éclairs  tu devrais peut être recadrer un poil,
> (les lumières de la ville attirent le regard)
> Bravo



C'est vrai, mais d'un côté j'aime bien qu'on ne voie pas QUE l'éclair... Et surtout, j'attends d'autres orages pour continuer. Là c'était vraiment le tout premier essai et je l'ai pas trop retouchée....


Merci à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, mais d'un côté j'aime bien qu'on ne voie pas QUE l'éclair... Et surtout, j'attends d'autres orages pour continuer. Là c'était vraiment le tout premier essai et je l'ai pas trop retouchée....
> 
> 
> Merci à tous !



Yop 

Je ne voulais pas dire juste garder l'éclair, éssaies de couper un peu du bas et le batiment à droite ... pour voir.

@plusse


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est comment ce trou perdu   Merci pour cette balade
> 
> Like a glass
> 
> *Deep Shadow*(s©arab)



Superbe trou perdu. 
Les spécialités locales sont excellentes.    (pas diététiquement parlant.  )

Ta photo est impressionnante, c'est pour une nouvelle page ? 
Je serais curieux de voir l'originale.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour une nouvelle page ?



Merci Paul 
C'est pour un nouveau metier 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je serais curieux de voir l'originale.



Pas de problème  
En fait j'ai accentué, assombri entre pied du verre et carafe, boosté les niveaux, 
supprimé un petit point blanc sur la gauche (sans doute une poussière capteur),  et c'est tout.

(10D + 50mm f/1,8) Mode manuel - ISO 100 - Expo 10 sec - Ouverture f8






Et maintenant que tu as vu l'original, tu veux savoir comment j'ai fait ?  

Pas de problème 

(j'avais pris une photo pour expliquer à mame carab pourquoi j'avais pas eu le temps de faire la vaisselle  )
C'est la table de la cuisine retournée sur la table du salon, une porte de meuble en verre, etc ... bref de la bidouille .
(La lampe tournée dans la "tente" n'a pas servi pour la photo)


----------



## turnover (7 Juillet 2004)

Ben dis donc, ma femme elle voit ça, je peux partir en courant 
 Heureusement que t'as un pied, avec tout ce que tu as bu 
 Ben oui forécement tu as du le boire le vin non ? 
 Superbe photo


----------



## mactambour (7 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul
> C'est pour un nouveau metier
> 
> 
> ...


Cela s'appelle une leçon de "mise en scène"...  

Je prends note et bon... je ne dis pas que j'en ferais autant... mais...je peux toujours essayer..  

Pour ce qui est de mettre la table de la salle à manger sur celle de la cuisine...  
ça sera une autre paire de manches...

Le résultat est très très beau...   

 :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Juillet 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> hier soir à Neuchâtel, orages !! Alors voici la seule photo réussi. J'en suis assez content pour un premier essai !!!
> 
> ...



Woaw Olof, SUPERBE!!!!!!! Joli shooting pour une première! Magnifique, j'adore!!!  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant que tu as vu l'original, tu veux savoir comment j'ai fait ?



Je n'osais pas demander.   

Merci pour l'explication, c'est génial.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Dis...  Alem... Je suis *débutante* alors soit bon pour moi... j'ai ultra besoin de détails... et encore que je suis Mère et Grand Mère...
> 
> il faut de l'indulgence ...
> 
> :love:  :love:



grand-angle.  se mettre à genoux. salir son beau pantalon (n'est-ce pas benjamin ?  ) trouver des angles. s'approcher, reculer, jouer avec la lumière et les pigeons. le jeu de regard.

j'en ai d'autres de l'expo mais elles seront exposées d'ici une bonne quinzaine à mon retour de vacances (pas avant) dont pas mal de photos de danse. 

bon trip tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui forécement tu as du le boire le vin non ?



Môssieur ! je suis sobre comme un chameau  

Merci 




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de mettre la table de la salle à manger sur celle de la cuisine...



Merci Françoise  (une leçon non   ) beaucoup d'amusement à le faire oui 





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'osais pas demander.



Rhôôôô Foguenne timide ? 

Bon je continue, j'ai une grande faiblesse pour les verres 



(cette fois c'est juste un radiateur)

*Triple Vision*(s©arab)


----------



## turnover (8 Juillet 2004)

L'orage est passé, les rosiers ont tenus - © 2004 turnover


----------



## mactambour (9 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> L'orage est passé, les rosiers ont tenus - © 2004 turnover



Ah ce rose rouge !!! digne de Schiaparelli... rose shocking !!!
 
Merci Turnover pour ces fleurs ... ça fait toujours plaisir de voir que ma foi..les fleurs ...hein??

Pour Petit Scarabée...
Sois tranquille, je parle de leçon, mais c'est plus que *positif* donc, c'est forcément bon.. 

Pour tous les deux  :love:  :love:

Et puis... après tout... un escho....  vous savez ....  pas un coquelicot


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Elles son magnifiques vraiment  :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## mactambour (11 Juillet 2004)

Voui !!

Mais... Moi....Cigale pas ratée   (scan)






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2004)

Une rose emprisonnée.


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

c est flou !!! recommence !!!


----------



## Madmac (13 Juillet 2004)

sur le Lac de Laffrey..par une belle journée... dimanche :love:


----------



## Madmac (13 Juillet 2004)

et il y avait aussi celle là...


----------



## toto (14 Juillet 2004)

à quoi peuvent-elles bien penser??


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Juillet 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> à quoi peuvent-elles bien penser??


Elles attendent le nouvel iMac. 

'+


----------



## turnover (14 Juillet 2004)

Les pauvres, il va commencer à neiger et elles seront toujours là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> L'orage est passé, les rosiers ont tenus - © 2004 turnover



Tiens on s'est pas déjà vu 

J'aime bien celle là   Pourquoi ? ... Parce que 

Sinon je postais aussi pour remercier les donneurs de coups de boule 
plus discrets mais néanmoins très sympathiques, je dois avouer que j'ai
compris le système avant-hier, d'ailleurs je me rend compte que j'ai 
donné quelques bons coups de boules par erreur mais c'est pas grave
vu que j'aime tout le monde (à peu près hein  ).

Voilà c'est tout, je passais remercier, je retourne m'asseoir sur le coin de mon lit en bonne compagnie :love:

*Life Style* (s©arab)


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

Tu l'as pas vendue finalement?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pas vendue finalement?



Bah elle est à quelques heures du départ, financement du 10D oblige   snif 

Le bon coté c'est qu'on va commencer à penser au 17-40 série L 

Ava JP ?  tiens je m'en vais te filer un coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bah elle est à quelques heures du départ, financement du 10D oblige   snif



Tiens ça s'arrose  




(s©arab)


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

Putain mais pourquoi il ne me vient jamais a l'esprit de photographier tous ces trucs qu'on croise tous les jours?

C'est génial!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2004)

A l'heure des grand transhumances d'été, un départ au petit matin:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

J'adore ce genre d'image 

Superbe lumière JP et cadrage nickel


----------



## toto (15 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce genre d'image
> 
> Superbe lumière JP et cadrage nickel


j'allais le dire!! bravo JP pour l'invitation au voyage!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2004)

Inutile de vous dire que vos compliments me vont droit au coeur


----------



## turnover (15 Juillet 2004)

toto et madmac : De beaux animaux ...
tit scarabé : Une belle image de guitare même si .. je te l'ai dit ..  [mode private ON] But i love the black and white. Give me the original or a 1600x1200 wallpaper to my G5 [mode private OFF]
J'adore les couleurs du freeze 
jpmiss : Superbes lumières, beau cadrage !!!


----------



## Madmac (16 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> toto et madmac : De beaux animaux ...



merci...

de belles montagnes vues du milieu du lac...


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

premier plan vide... montagnes peu detachees... manque de contraste... manque de couleurs... mefiez-vous des lumieres d ete, travaillez-les !

allez, au travail !


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

j aime bien les roses de turnover sinon... 

mais moins l image un peu "deja vu" de jpmiss, je me serais bascule en Noir et Blanc (surtout que le flare est assez important).

voila voila


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais moins l image un peu "deja vu" de jpmiss, je me serais bascule en Noir et Blanc (surtout que le flare est assez important).



Je suis d'accord sur le coté "déja vu". D'ailleurs quelqu'un en avait posté une tres belle ici il y a quelques mois. Mais bon, je compte pas réinventer la photo dans les mois qui viennent et j'ai trouvé que j'avais assez bien réussi ce cliché (dans les 2 sens du terme).
Pour le noir et blanc c'est une bonne idée   
C'est quoi le "flare"?


----------



## Madmac (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> premier plan vide... montagnes peu detachees... manque de contraste... manque de couleurs... mefiez-vous des lumieres d ete, travaillez-les !
> 
> allez, au travail !



oui, mais comment ?
j'ai pris le dimage 5, j'ai cadré et cliqué... 
que faut-il changé ?  la photo ne rend pas se que mes yeux voyaient...
c'est dommage d'ailleurs, c'était magnifique... :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Juillet 2004)

Tadaaaaa, ce soir en rentrant du travail, j'ai été subjugué par un nuage d'orage ENORME!!! Je suis alors vite passé chez moi pour prendre mon matos, et voici de quoi il en retourne...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs quelqu'un en avait posté une tres belle ici il y a quelques mois. Mais bon, je compte pas réinventer la photo dans les mois qui viennent et j'ai trouvé que j'avais assez bien réussi ce cliché (dans les 2 sens du terme).
> Pour le noir et blanc c'est une bonne idée
> C'est quoi le "flare"?



C'est *Phootek* qui avait posté une superbe photo de chemin de fer la nuit 
enfin un lien vers ses pages et on avait cité sa photo.

( d'ailleurs il vient de poster un putain de nuage  )

Le Flare c'est les effets de réflexions dûs à ton objectif qu'on peut voir sur les rails ...
qui deviendraient neutres en N&B, mais perso j'aime bien les nuances de ton ciel en couleur.



PS: Turn alors ce fond d'écran ça péte ?


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est *Phootek* qui avait posté une superbe photo de chemin de fer la nuit
> 
> ( d'ailleurs il vient de poster un putain de nuage  )
> 
> ...



Woah he! Arrête ptit Scarabée, j'vais rougir!!!  :love:   Pour la photo des rails, j'en ai fait toute une collection que l'on peut trouver ICI (en contre jour) et ICI (trains en pleine nuit)... Ha, et Scarab, tout est fait avec un 10D!      :love: 

Et merci pour les éloges de mon nuage!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ha, et Scarab, tout est fait avec un 10D!      :love:



10D :love: 
Je vois que tu as le 15-30 EX as tu eu l'occasion d'essayer le 12-24 EX ou encore le 17-40 L ?


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> 10D :love:
> Je vois que tu as le 15-30 EX as tu eu l'occasion d'essayer le 12-24 EX ou encore le 17-40 L ?



Arf, nan!!! Malheureusement, mais le Sigma 15-30, je le trouve trop top!!! Le L m'intéresserait bien, mais le prix me ramène tout de suite les pieds sur terre!  :rateau: J'hésite à me prendre un 2e Sigma, un 24-70 en 2.8!   Et un télé aussi... mais là, je pense qu'un L serait le bienvenu... surtout pour de la photo en montagne dans de magnifiques régions reculées en Suisse... troupeaux de chamois, ze panard!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

Impressionnant ce nuage Phootek! Il fait presque peur!!!
Tu as mis un filtre polarisant pour que ca pete comme ca?


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant ce nuage Phootek! Il fait presque peur!!!
> Tu as mis un filtre polarisant pour que ca pete comme ca?



Coucou JP, non non, pas de filtre polarisant!  Tu peux arriver au même résultat en trafiquant avec les courbes dans Photoshop. Et aussi en jouant avec les calques...


----------



## turnover (17 Juillet 2004)

Phootek : Ben moi je surenchéri , ton nuage il est top niveau   
Tit scarab :


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Phootek : Ben moi je surenchéri , ton nuage il est top niveau
> Tit scarab :



Ayé Turnover, MERCI!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Arf, nan!!! Malheureusement, mais le Sigma 15-30, je le trouve trop top!!! Le L m'intéresserait bien, mais le prix me ramène tout de suite les pieds sur terre!  :rateau: J'hésite à me prendre un 2e Sigma, un 24-70 en 2.8!   Et un télé aussi... mais là, je pense qu'un L serait le bienvenu... surtout pour de la photo en montagne dans de magnifiques régions reculées en Suisse... troupeaux de chamois, ze panard!!!



Arfff, je crois que je vais prendre un 100 macro en priorité,
j'hésite encore entre 12-24 EX et 17-40L ... c'est clair qu'un zoom lumineux dans tes montagnes 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mis un filtre polarisant pour que ca pete comme ca?



Je suis un peu revenu du polarisant aussi, ça bruite un peu, finalement Photoshop Powah !

Tu sais je réfléchi à une réponse sur ta remarque du distrib freeze, d'abord merci.
Tu voyages beaucoup, et je ne sais pas si on a ces réflexes du détail en voyage ?

Par contre je m'oblige beaucoup à descendre au coin de la rue et de rammener
des choses qui sorties de leur contexte deviennent autre chose, une façon de voyager aussi ...

Enfin je sais pas trop  




			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tit scarab :



Attends j'avais oublié la bande son qui va avec, mmmmm Joe Pass   elle arrive 

En parlant de son, ça c'est sur une péniche pub ... Guinness et Kilkenny à flot (quoi ?! quel mauvais jeu de mot !  )


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais je réfléchi à une réponse sur ta remarque du distrib freeze, d'abord merci.
> Tu voyages beaucoup, et je ne sais pas si on a ces réflexes du détail en voyage ?


 C'est surtout que JE n'ai pas ce reflexe...
 Par ailleurs je suis toujours en argentique, ca laisse moins de marge pour l'expérimentation


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord sur le coté "déja vu". D'ailleurs quelqu'un en avait posté une tres belle ici il y a quelques mois. Mais bon, je compte pas réinventer la photo dans les mois qui viennent et j'ai trouvé que j'avais assez bien réussi ce cliché (dans les 2 sens du terme).
> Pour le noir et blanc c'est une bonne idée
> C'est quoi le "flare"?


pour la photo, ce n est pas une question de re-inventer quoique ce soit, juste nous faire part de ta vision a toi, la plus personnelle soit-elle. 

le flare, c est le reflet de lumiere entre les differentes lentilles d un objectif. le seul objectif n ayant quasi pas de flare est le summicron 35mm de che Leitz pour Leica M. mais cela peut se gerer facile et parfois s utiliser(surtout sur un numerique)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs je suis toujours en argentique, ca laisse moins de marge pour l'expérimentation



Mis à part l'économie du développement, je n'ai pas l'impression de déclencher plus qu'avant non plus.
Tu vois ce que je veux dire, l'approche ne change pas, quel que soit ton support tu ne fais pas une photo que tu ne sens pas.
Le regard est le même avec un jettable, un compact, argentique, numérique, sténopé, ou simplement une longue vue 

Après on tombe sur le débat des différences de qualité mais c'est autre chose.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que tu déclenches beaucoup en voyage (tu nous a jamais posté de photos d'Auvergne)
et qu'en voyage on a une vision grand angle des choses, il faut un temps d'adaptation pour entrer dans le détail.
Pour montrer une chose sous un angle différent il faut la connaitre, ça devient de la "sculpture", pour changer de regard ou d'angle de vue
il faut une connaissance préalable du lieu (repérage, longues lectures d'autres photos avant départ).

Finalement la chose à laquelle tu ne penses pas c'est d'emmener ton boitier quand tu vas au monoprix du coin, enfin je pense


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que JE n'ai pas ce reflexe...
> Par ailleurs je suis toujours en argentique, ca laisse moins de marge pour l'expérimentation



Avant d'avoir le reflexe de sortir l'appareil pour photographier, tu peux déjà prendre l'habitude de regarder de "travers" et noter ce genre de détails. Ca ne coute rien.

Je suis aussi en argentique (et en 6x6 où chaque clic coute 1.25 euros ), et ce ne m'a jamais empeché de photographier ce genre de truc (non pas que je suis blindé de tunes, mais il m'est impossible de résister).


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mis à part l'économie du développement, je n'ai pas l'impression de déclencher plus qu'avant non plus.
> Tu vois ce que je veux dire, l'approche ne change pas, quel que soit ton support tu ne fais pas une photo que tu ne sens pas.
> Le regard est le même avec un jettable, un compact, argentique, numérique, sténopé, ou simplement une longue vue
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ton idée de la connaissance des lieux, enfin tout du moins elle ne s'applique pas à moi. Je pense "découvrir" autant de petits détails sur mes déplacements en voyage qu'ici, c'est juste une question d'habitude de regard et je fais bcp le tri.
Mais en vacances j'emporte tjrs 2 appareils, un pour les photos familliales (un Mju 2) et mon 6x6 pour mes photos.
Par contre, quand j'ai noté un truc porteur, je commence la phase "sculpture" pour trouver l'angle qui me convienne, ça peut durer jusqu'à une heure. Et parfois ça ne va pas (trop de monde, ciel, lumière) etc alors je note pour revenir plus tard.

Pour ce qui est de faire des photos dans les supermarchés, j'ai tenté le 6x6 sur pied Gitzo dans "mon" Leclerc, je me suis fais lourdé en 47 sec chrono


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Finalement la chose à laquelle tu ne penses pas c'est d'emmener ton boitier quand tu vas au monoprix du coin, enfin je pense


 C'est exactement ca! 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'avoir le reflexe de sortir l'appareil pour photographier, tu peux déjà prendre l'habitude de regarder de "travers" et noter ce genre de détails. Ca ne coute rien.


 Oui je le fais souvent, y compris pour les paysages: je regarde, je bouge, je monte sur un truc, je me met a 4 pattes... et des fois je ne déclenche pas... ca fait beaucoup rire ma copine... parfois ca l'enerve meme..



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi en argentique (et en 6x6 où chaque clic coute 1.25 euros ), et ce ne m'a jamais empeché de photographier ce genre de truc (non pas que je suis blindé de tunes, mais il m'est impossible de résister).


 J'ai essayé ce genre de photos, mais je dois pas avoir le bon oeuil (en tous cas pas entrainé pour) car a de rares exceptions pres j'ai toujours été déçu...

 PS pour scarab': quand j'aurais un peu de temps je posterais qqs photos de l'Auvergne vue d'avion, a l'epoque ou j'avais le temps de piloter...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ton idée de la connaissance des lieux, enfin tout du moins elle ne s'applique pas à moi. Je pense "découvrir" autant de petits détails sur mes déplacements en voyage qu'ici, c'est juste une question d'habitude de regard et je fais bcp le tri.
> Mais en vacances j'emporte tjrs 2 appareils, un pour les photos familliales (un Mju 2) et mon 6x6 pour mes photos.
> Par contre, quand j'ai noté un truc porteur, je commence la phase "sculpture" pour trouver l'angle qui me convienne, ça peut durer jusqu'à une heure. Et parfois ça ne va pas (trop de monde, ciel, lumière) etc alors je note pour revenir plus tard.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de faire des photos dans les supermarchés, j'ai tenté le 6x6 sur pied Gitzo dans "mon" Leclerc, je me suis fais lourdé en 47 sec chrono



Oui je suis assez d'accord j'étais entrain de me relire 

Il y a la photo de voyage et la photo de détail, je crois faire les deux même en voyage.
Et je me disais justement que je prend du temps pour ça même sans connaissances des lieux.
Je fais ça très tôt le matin souvent, ce qui me fait de 4 à 9 h du mat tranquille pour ... des fois attendre sans rien faire 
Mais quand ça shoote j'aime bien.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé pour l'énervement voir au dessus  tu pars la nuit, et tu reviens pour le petit dej' 

Pour les photos aériennes quand tu veux  t'as un gros zoom stabilisé ?


*Edit:*
D'ailleurs je vois un post d'Alem plus haut je crois qu'il peut témoigner qu'à chaque fois qu'on s'est croisés
j'avais un appareil dans la poche (un S30 que je n'ai plus en l'occurence) et comme MacTambour m'a piqué D  ) mon G5 je crois que je vais me reprendre un ch'tit Minox argentique.

Françoise  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> t'as un gros zoom stabilisé ?


 Comment tu le sais?    

 Blague a part: pour les photos d'avion c'etait plutot du grand angle. Mais faut pas s'attendre a des miracle a travers une verriere en plexi +/- rayée...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu le sais?



Faut dire que je t'avais tendu la perche


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à petit scarabée."


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> et comme MacTambour m'a piqué D  ) mon G5 je crois que je vais me reprendre un ch'tit Minox argentique.



Le Minox est assez fragile, j'utilise avec grand bonheur un Rollei 35 que je trouve plus costaud, tout en étant trés compact. L'objectif est tres bon et l'appareil est trés discret.

Il est un peu plus lourd que le Minox mais c'est vraiment fiable comme appareil, j'ai trainé le mien pdt une année entière (une photo par jour) au fond de ma poche, de mon sac, en mer, en montagne et no soucaï.

Et il a un petit look Leica que j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à petit scarabée."



Oui hein la monarchie avait du bon finalement ! ça me le fait souvent aussi ce message


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> t'as un gros zoom stabilisé ?





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu le sais?



C'est pas bon signe un truc stabilisé !!! 
Le mien passe son temps à zoomer, dézoomer, tout en vibrant dans tous les sens ...   

Parait que ça change quand on est vieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Parait que ça change quand on est vieux



Oui il reste bloqué sur le zoom parfois  (enfin on a tendance à parler des ses expériences perso ...    )

Comme dirait JP, sans plaisanter, c'est vrai que le Rollei serait un bon choix  de toute façon ça sera de l'occaze,
j'ai un faible pour le minox parce que ça a été un de mes cadeaux pour mes 7 ans et que je l'ai perdu   quelques années plus tard.
Faut dire que j'ai toujours eu un appareil avec moi parce que mon papa m'avait appris ça, mais que c'est devenu passionel il n'y a pas longtemps.
Sans doute le recul que j'ai pris ces trois dernières années, on change, le regard change.  ... et la santé aussi hein Alan


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2004)

En septembre, je franchi le Rubicon des trentenaires, j'ai peur que tout ne ramollise 

Depuis mon passage aux Bozars, j'ai aussi un appareil en permanence sur moi. J'ai très longtemps eu le Rollei (cado de madame Alan), maintenant j'ai souvent mon Mamiya (cado de madame Alan) ou quand j'ai pas de place, un Mju 2 (cado de madame Alan ... ) que j'utilise sans flash en mesure spot (je le trouve très bien aussi)


----------



## turnover (18 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En septembre, je franchi le Rubicon des trentenaires, j'ai peur que tout ne ramollise


Ça ne ramolli pas, je t'assure ou te rassure  je joue au docteur moi en septembre 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Depuis mon passage aux Bozars, j'ai aussi un appareil en permanence sur moi. J'ai très longtemps eu le Rollei (cado de madame Alan), maintenant j'ai souvent mon Mamiya (cado de madame Alan) ou quand j'ai pas de place, un Mju 2 (cado de madame Alan ... ) que j'utilise sans flash en mesure spot (je le trouve très bien aussi)


J'ai eu ouie dire que madame alan t'offrira un flash pour ton nanniv


----------



## alan.a (18 Juillet 2004)

Le flash, elle me l'a déjà offert (un Metz 32 pour mon minolta X 700, il y a bien longtemps déjà). Mais je ne suis plus flash. Sauf en plein jour pdt les fortes lumières.

Je mets la pression pour un Hasselblad ou/et la nouvelle GS 1200 de BM ...

Il parait que j'y vais fort ...

Pour le flash de l'anniv... normalement elle sera à quelques jours de l'accouchement... alors pas trop souple pour se dandinner


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2004)

a NY, je me rends compte que je ne sors pas a moins de 3 boitiers dans le Crumpler Bag : un compact Pentax pour les panos (en attendant un hypothetique XPan) charge en TriX, un compact numerique pour des photos souvenirs et des videos (Times Square le soir par exemple) et un Nikon FM avec soit un f2 de 35mm AiS genial soit un f1,8 de 50mm (version polycarbonate pour les connoisseurs) tres bon a 5,6 mais utilise surtout pour des cadrages stricts.

en France, le reflex sort moins... quoique... la vie renaissant...


----------



## alan.a (18 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai fait tout New York avec juste mon Rollei 35 dans la poche 
Les dizaines de films (tri X) que j'avais acheté chez B&H prenaient bien plus de place !!!


----------



## loudjena (18 Juillet 2004)

Si vous voulez le savoir, j'ai un faible pour le Minolta CL et ses 3 objectifs, puis mon vieux 'Blad 500 CM + 100 + bague allonge.
Aller hop, une petite photo ! (mais faites avec ni l'un, ni l'autre)


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> (mais faites avec ni l'un, ni l'autre)



comme disait ma mére : RANGE TA CHAMBRE !


----------



## loudjena (18 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> comme disait ma mére : RANGE TA CHAMBRE !



Mouais ! Ma Linhof 4x5' ! Une chambre qui se range dans une valise, c'est ça qui leurs faut aux mères !


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez le savoir, j'ai un faible pour le Minolta CL et ses 3 objectifs, puis mon vieux 'Blad 500 CM + 100 + bague allonge.
> Aller hop, une petite photo ! (mais faites avec ni l'un, ni l'autre)


t'es forte toi...    
bon attendez que je rentre pour vous poster mes dernières tofsssss...


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

Spéciale dédicace à Ficelle


----------



## alan.a (19 Juillet 2004)

Un petit panorama tout frais des vacances.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Superbe! C'est ou?

 De mon coté, 3 photos de ma galerie Islande:


----------



## olof (21 Juillet 2004)

Magnifique jpmiss ! Je me réjouis d'y être, dans moins d'un mois ;-))) !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Tu vas te régaler! C'est vraiment un pays extraordinaire!


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe! C'est ou?
> De mon coté, 3 photos de ma galerie Islande:



Petit Bé, face à St Malo.
On prépare les repérages pour des amis qui vont fêter leur mariage dessus, l'été prochain.
Il y a pas mal de pb logistiques à résoudre.

Pour l'Islande , magnifique !!!

Je rêve d'y aller depuis des années, mais avec toute la famille, c'est hors de prix   
Pour les photos d'Islande, il y a un trés beau livre de Mr Olivier Grunewald.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petit Bé, face à St Malo.
> On prépare les repérages pour des amis qui vont fêter leur mariage dessus, l'été prochain.
> Il y a pas mal de pb logistiques à résoudre.
> 
> ...


c'est marrant ta phot me fait penser à un bled en Bretagne qui s'appelle St Jacut de la mer. Tu connais ?

On peut vraiment se marrier sur cette île ? c'est une super idée


----------



## olof (21 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'Islande , magnifique !!!
> 
> Je rêve d'y aller depuis des années, mais avec toute la famille, c'est hors de prix
> Pour les photos d'Islande, il y a un trés beau livre de Mr Olivier Grunewald.


 J'te le fais pas dire ! Pour l'instant c'est mes vacances les plus cheres. Et j'ai que le vol et la voiture, rien d'autre !!!!!

 Aie aie aie, le porte-monnaie tout vide...


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant ta phot me fait penser à un bled en Bretagne qui s'appelle St Jacut de la mer. Tu connais ?
> 
> On peut vraiment se marrier sur cette île ? c'est une super idée



St Jacut, oui je connais. Chez aussi un coin très connu des char-à-voiloistes (?) car la grève, à marée basse, est immeeeeeeeeeeeense !!!

Sinon, pour l'ile, pour se marier dessus, il suffit juste de connaître le proprio   
D'ordinaire, c'est plutôt des fêtes / anniversaires qui sont organisées dessus, le mariage sera une première.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> St Jacut, oui je connais. Chez aussi un coin très connu des char-à-voiloistes (?) car la grève, à marée basse, est immeeeeeeeeeeeense !!!
> 
> Sinon, pour l'ile, pour se marier dessus, il suffit juste de connaître le proprio
> D'ordinaire, c'est plutôt des fêtes / anniversaires qui sont organisées dessus, le mariage sera une première.


Je pensais à l'île des Zébiens (orthographe ?) face à St Jacut. C'est une île qui appartient à la commune je crois, d'où la question. En tout cas je suis bluffé par l'idée de tes amis de se marier à cet endroit. Innoubliable !!!!!


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> J'te le fais pas dire ! Pour l'instant c'est mes vacances les plus cheres. Et j'ai que le vol et la voiture, rien d'autre !!!!!
> 
> Aie aie aie, le porte-monnaie tout vide...



On s'est renseigné pour vol plus location de camping car sur 15 jrs .... euh ... depuis qu'on connait le prix, par économie, on pense plutot se construire un voilier, acheter un camping car, et convoyer le tout nous même ...


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais à l'île des Zébiens (orthographe ?) face à St Jacut. C'est une île qui appartient à la commune je crois, d'où la question. En tout cas je suis bluffé par l'idée de tes amis de se marier à cet endroit. Innoubliable !!!!!



l'île des Ebihens - ens-bihien en Breton (petite île) -  

Pour le mariage, c'est vraiment trés trés bien !!! Par contre c'est un des premiers mariages dont la date dépendra des marées


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

bonjour les gens...

ca doit etre la premiere fois que je met les pieds dans le portfolio, moi... enfin bref !?!

petites questions... vous etes bcp a travailler avec des argentiques ? vous faites le developpement et le tirage vous meme ? (n&b, couleur) ?


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2004)

Je suis principalement en argentique à la prise de vue, mais numérique pour le tirage.
Je scan et passe mes clichés 6x6 comme n'importe quel fichier numérique, ce qui coute bcp bcp moins cher !!!

Mais il y a quand même une petite perte sur les aggrandissements ( à partir 50 x 50)

Pour mes autres photos en 24 x 36, c'est le labo du coin qui fait tout.

Je vais bientot compléter cet équipement par un numérique pour les clichés de tous les jours.


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe! C'est ou?
> 
> De mon coté, 3 photos de ma galerie Islande:



WOAW!!!!     C'est MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (22 Juillet 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> WOAW!!!!     C'est MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!  :love:  :love:


 Oui magnifique... MAGNIFIQUE...

Et ce matin, dans la poussière... Un spectacle d'autre fois..; et pourtant..!!     






Nikon 775...Auto..

:love:


----------



## toto (22 Juillet 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui magnifique... MAGNIFIQUE...
> 
> Et ce matin, dans la poussière... Un spectacle d'autre fois..; et pourtant..!!
> 
> ...


Sublime cliché, Mactambour! Un véritable tableau religieux, ces moutons touchés par la grâce!


----------



## mactambour (22 Juillet 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Sublime cliché, Mactambour! Un véritable tableau religieux, ces moutons touchés par la grâce!


Un grand merci toto !!   
Te revoici voilà ??
Oui un tableau, comme ça... la grâce je ne sais pas... il manque la croix peut-être, mais une image qu'on ne voit plus guère..Jean et ses moutons passent presque chaque jour en bas de la maison et aujourd'hui... c'était le jour !!   
 :love: 
PS les garçons vont bien ??


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui magnifique... MAGNIFIQUE...
> 
> Et ce matin, dans la poussière... Un spectacle d'autre fois..; et pourtant..!!
> 
> ...


 Tres jolie lumiere!


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> l'île des Ebihens - ens-bihien en Breton (petite île) -
> 
> Pour le mariage, c'est vraiment trés trés bien !!! Par contre c'est un des premiers mariages dont la date dépendra des marées



Ce n'est pas notre cher Lunairiens (de Saint Lunaire  ) Nicolas Hulot qui c'est aussi marié
au fort?


----------



## TitaNantes (22 Juillet 2004)

Cela fait pas mal de temps que j'admire vos photos lorsque je me balade ici... Mais vous êtes trop doués et me filez des complexes  :hein: .

Mais aujourd'hui je me lance... Je vous fait partager quelques moments où je pense avoir déclenché à bon escient.

Commençons par un de mes Markous (le plus feignant   ) ...







Poursuivons par une étape à l'Abbaye de Fontevraud







et terminons par un petit détour à Chateaubriant







J'utilisais un EOS 50 et suis passé au Nikon 995... Finalement je regrette ENORMEMENT la visée Réflex. Il va falloir que j'investisse dans un autre appareil :rateau: 

Maintenant, à vous de commenter


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas notre cher Lunairiens (de Saint Lunaire  ) Nicolas Hulot qui c'est aussi marié
> au fort?



Je crois que lui c'était au fort national. Fort restauré par le même Alain qui est sur le petit Bé.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2004)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> l'Abbaye de Fontevraud



J'aime bien celle là.
Et tu sais faut pas avoir de complexes. Pour la plupart non sommes de purs amateurs.
Fait peter les photos!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

j'aime bien l'abbaye moi aussi... 

 dites y en a pas parmis vous qui utiliserez des lomo ou holga 120s  J'aimerais bien avoir votre avis perso sur l'appareil... puis si vous avez quelques photos... ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2004)

je viens de m acheter un Holga a NY pour la difference de prix (j ai encore un peu plus enrichi B&H cette semaine !!  ) avec la France

je verrais si j ai des trucs utilisables en rentrant (je repars bientot). a noter que je vais surement me faire piquer l appareil par la charmante demoiselle qui est sur toutes les photos... elle trouve ca trop drole ! 

Pour le Lomo, a toi de voir si tu peux faire des trucs interessants, c est beaucoup de "deja-vu" par contre, n hesite pas a acheter a l etranger ce genre d appareil gadget, ils coutent moins cher... 

j ai un cybersampler, c est une belle merde question qualite photo mais je m amuse bien avec (je viens de me le faire voler par la demoiselle citee precedemment...  )


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2004)

Je ne suis pas en ménage avec Holga mais avec Diana


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe! C'est ou?
> 
> De mon coté, 3 photos de ma galerie Islande:



J'aime beaucoup JP, superbe ambiance  

J'irais voir la galerie dans la journée  (je cours un peu ces jours  )


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis en ménage avec Holga mais avec Diana


 C'est rigolo comme résultat! J'aime bien! Et le cadre est super!


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2004)

Oui mais ça reste un gros investissement !!!

1 euro


----------



## TitaNantes (23 Juillet 2004)

Une autre photo de Fontevraud:







Et pour rester dans le spirituel   , lumière sur une porte d'église (à Angers je crois...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

JP belle matière que tu nous a rammené d'Islande )












Graphique avec ça 


En passant la photo qui m'a décidé à prendre un 10D, un soir ou j'essayais le 300D après qq shoot au G5 en pose lente + flash second rideau ...







En même temps on ne dispose pas d'un Alien tous les soirs et des éclairages du Sirius non plus, merci Benoit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas en ménage avec Holga mais avec Diana


 :love:


----------



## Madmac (25 Juillet 2004)

Rentrant de vacances, je trouve 3 nouvelles voisines derrière chez moi...


----------



## Madmac (25 Juillet 2004)

Je n'arrive pas à faire la même chose!!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2004)

bon, j ai quelques 700* (voire plus j'ai pas réellement regardé) clichés numériques et 5 pelloches à visionner plus encore 7 pelloches 24x36  et 2 bobines 120 à développer...

vous m'en voulez pas si je prends mon temps pour un serieux editing ??  


nota j'ai une dia* que j'aime bien, je vous la scannerais ce soir en profitant de mon absence de jet-lag (pas plus qu'à l'aller quoi...  )

*j'en ai plein qui sont de mon modèle préféré : ma femme... :love: mais je me les garde !!


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *j'en ai plein qui sont de mon modèle préféré : ma femme... :love: mais je me les garde !!



deja marié !?

ah oui, c'est vrai qu'aux USA, on fait ça comme le plein de fuel !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2004)

Dans la série, j'essaye de faire une jolie photo à 4H00 du mat dans un bar bondé et avec un estomac qui ne l'est pas moins...  






Les autres photos sont plus conforme à mes habitudes...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2004)

NY City

deux aspects parmi tant d'autres














ficelle : va voir tes MPs...


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2004)

c'est ici !


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici !



une belle promenade ds NY city   :love:


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici !


sympa ce petit moment ailleurs , nyc a l'air quand même sauvage des fois, enfin je veux dire, il y a des quartiers durs pour l'âme non ?

ps: au fait qu'est ce que tu fous la bas ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2004)

des quartiers durs pour l'âme ? oui : Midtown et Wall Street !!    mais ce qui est dur, c'est( l'incommunication totale entre ces gens mais qui seront pourtant super contents de t'indiquer ton chemin en cas de perdage (difficile vu la manière dont manhattan est foutu)

reste que je me suis bien marré à Soho et East Village et que je me suis régalé dans le peu que j'ai fait de Harlem (chouettes immeubles bizarrement) et surtout Brooklyn :love:

je n'y fais plus rien, j'y étais pour raisons sentimentales


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici !



Merci pour cette superbe ballade.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici !


  sympa la promenade


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Trés belle promenade !!! Bcp de souvenirs qui remontent !!!
Mes meilleurs souvenirs de NY. 
En premier, et de loin Coney Island (et tout le trajet en métro qui va avec)
J'ai bcp aimé le Queens (PS1   ) et roosevelt Island.
J'ai bien aimé le reveil de Brooklyn (apres avoir traversé le lower Manhattan désert un dimanche à 7 h) et brooklyn Bridge, et Tribeca, Soho, Greenwich, lower East Side et le MET, le MOMA, le Whitney  (Guggeheim était fermé pour travaux ) etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

En gros, à New York, j'ai tout aimé, sauf en repartir ...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

il n'y a pas plus de photos pour le moment car je vais avoir un gros travail de scan à faire dans les jours qui viennent. j'ai juste un truc à dire sur NY. Même si j'ai bien aimé certains aspects, pour moi, une ville sans les gens qui y habitent, ça ne vaut rien*. Du coup, je n'ai vraiment apprécié que Brooklyn où j'ai un peu discuté avec les gens (qui discutent volontiers spontanément contrairement au reste de Ny). et surtout je n'y suis quasiment pas allé pour NY, Ny n'était qu'un prétexte. du coup, peut-être des vides flagrants pour vous.  mais rassurez-vous je comble par d'autres séries de photos dont beaucoup de plus personnelles. Je me suis juste remis sur le chemin de ma photographie. 

vous verrez peut-être. 


*je n'arrive pas à envisager réellement une ville comme un paysage. étrange, non ?


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

ps : pour les musées, je les visitais gratos, du coup, je les ai tous fait plusieurs fois !


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2004)

Le système des musées (pas tous) de laisser libre le montant qu'on souhaite payer pour y entrer et très bien. Nous donnions entre 20 et 50 cts (nous étions étudiants, on a mis 4 ans à économiser pour se payer 10 jrs...). A l'entrée du MET, la personne devant nous à laisser 100 $ ... On a eu peur de se sentir péteux avec nos 20 cts, mais non, rien pas de remarque.

Je trouve quand une certaine esthétique à la ville, mais je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'intérêt de rencontres qu'on peut y faire.

On a bavé dans quelques ateliers d'artistes (John Coplans entre autres), j'ai bcp aimé la rencontre de Richard Serra à Cooper Union, les étudiants de la Cooper Union, les rencontres hasardeuses comme ce photographe à la chambre rencontré ce matin de dimanche sur Brooklyn Bridge, et qui m'a indiqué B&H etc. etc.

En général, j'ai trouvé les habitants très accueillants.

Un trés bon souvenir dans un trés bon contexte.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2004)

Sympa tes photos alèm.

Voici une de mes préférees:







C'est un de premiers trucs qui m'a frappé en sortant de Central Station: "'Tain, les bouches d'égout elles fument comme dans les films!!!"


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

nota, c'est en sortant de Central Station Vendredi dernier sur Lexington Av ça !  et c'est tellement courant que les jours très chauds, ils lui mettent une cheminée à cette plaque d'égout !!


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

sympas tes photos Alèm; elles m'ont rappelé pas mal de bons souvenirs; en ce qui me concerne elles ont largement rempli leur office


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2004)

en passant, j'en ai profité pour refaire un poil mon site, surtout la partie photo, ej continuerais dans les jours qui viennent, ouvrez-l'oeil ! 

pour le site ? rien de plus simple cliquez sur la bannière !!


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Juillet 2004)

'

Il y a un reflet étrange sur celle-ci...






  :love:

'+


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2004)

working girl !  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alfred (29 Juillet 2004)

bonsoir tutti.   

de retour de vacances peinardes avec quelques images: chenonceau, sarlat,  la dordogne.
mot de passe: ibiza.

et maintenant je m'en vais admirer vos clichés. j'ai vite aperçu un peu de NYC, des verres de bière, bref, que du bon.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tutti.
> 
> de retour de vacances peinardes avec quelques images: chenonceau, sarlat,  la dordogne.
> mot de passe: ibiza.
> ...



Sympa tes photos, en plus je compte aller faire un tour vers Sarlat et en Dordogne fin aout 
 

C'est ou ca?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> working girl !  :love: :love: :love: :love:



Cette fois j'ai compris.  

'+


----------



## alfred (30 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos, en plus je compte aller faire un tour vers Sarlat et en Dordogne fin aout
> 
> 
> C'est ou ca?




montfort, à +/- 3 km de Sarlat.

nous logions dans cette maison d'hôte super sympa (les proprio et la maison): http://perso.wanadoo.fr/vitrac/chambres/ 

la piscine


----------



## macminou (30 Juillet 2004)

une  galerie sur la gaypride 2004 

http://www.sendpix.com/albums/04063013/thoryvouyh/

Ps:On fait comment pour inserer une photo qui est sur son hdd?


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Juillet 2004)

macminou a dit:
			
		

> une  galerie sur la gaypride 2004
> 
> http://www.sendpix.com/albums/04063013/thoryvouyh/



J'aime beaucoup celle-ci !  Elle est retouchée ?

(j'ai utilisé le système de pièce jointe du forum, le site que tu utilises ne permettant pas les liens directs vers une image).

'+


----------



## mandrax_fr (31 Juillet 2004)

c'était qu'en même impressionnant c'est Twins 






le quotidien à Time Square, sans oublier de noter les 2 voitures de polices en 1er plan


----------



## alfred (31 Juillet 2004)

et un peu de tout (vacances, ballades) ici et là.


----------



## iCed (31 Juillet 2004)

>>>alfred  : faut un mot de passe !!!


----------



## iCed (31 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi des photos  sur ma page perso : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/iced/
les dessins sont ceux d'une amie


----------



## alfred (31 Juillet 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> >>>alfred  : faut un mot de passe !!!




oups, encore oublié: ibiza

c'est le mot de passe ultra secret que je divulgue ici pour la dixième fois.


----------



## iCed (31 Juillet 2004)

je le dirai à personne alors lol  merki


----------



## iCed (31 Juillet 2004)

j'adore les galets et l'eau  les escalier c sympa aussi mais là jsuis dans ma période "nature" comme tu as dû le constaté si t'as regardé mon site  @pluche


----------



## alfred (31 Juillet 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les galets et l'eau  les escalier c sympa aussi mais là jsuis dans ma période "nature" comme tu as dû le constaté si t'as regardé mon site  @pluche



héhé, j'aime beaucoup la lavande (j'en ai plein ma terrasse).


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'aime beaucoup la lavande (j'en ai plein ma terrasse).



Tu vas aimer alors ma lavande.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas aimer alors ma lavande.



elles sont superbes :love:


----------



## alfred (31 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas aimer alors ma lavande.



superbes effectivement.

le conseil du docteur alfred: 
fin septembre, cueille tout un tas de fleurs séchées et leurs tiges, met les quelques secondes dans de l'eau bouillante. filtre et ajoute l'eau ainsi obtenue à ton bain. une expérience inoubliable.


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2004)

Il fait bon aller boire un verre de rosé chez B. et en plus faire son plein de légumes et de fruits frais du jour. Un moment magique quand le soleil commence à rejoindre l'autre côté de la Terre.


----------



## denisbalibouse (1 Août 2004)

je sais plus dans quel coin mais voilà une de mes images de NYC






avec un ixus, direct en nb...


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus dans quel coin mais voilà une de mes images de NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça date pas d'avant septembre 2001 ça ?


----------



## denisbalibouse (1 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça date pas d'avant septembre 2001 ça ?



Non vu que j'y suis allé pour la 1ère fois en nov 2003 ;-)

C'est pas loin du Rockfeller Center...


----------



## Leopal (2 Août 2004)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir les 130 et quelques pages de ce topic-fleuve, mais j'ai déjà vu de très beaux clichés, bravo!   

Ma petite contribution: 
- album figuratif
- album abstrait: 

Tout a été fait avec un Canon G2... (4 millions de pixels) 
Je vais passer aux choses sérieuses, un 6x6: j'adore le format carré. Le résultat dans quelques mois?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

Leopal a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir les 130 et quelques pages de ce topic-fleuve, mais j'ai déjà vu de très beaux clichés, bravo!
> 
> Ma petite contribution:
> - album figuratif
> ...


Vraiment tres chouettes tes photos!  
J'aime beaucoup tes cadrages dans la rubrique "figuratif" et les images de la rubrique "abstrait" son égallement tres belles. Ca doit faire de chouettes fond d'ecran!
Bravo!


----------



## molgow (3 Août 2004)

un cygne sur le Léman 






et sa progéniture en train de se nourrir ou de se nettoyer les plumes


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2004)

une photo prise avec le Holga et dont le film est passé par deux fois sous rayons X

le résultat est pas mal, je m'attendais à pire, je serais presque déçu mais en fait, je suis assez content (surtout des autres photos !  )


----------



## Cricri (3 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une photo prise avec le Holga et dont le film est passé par deux fois sous rayons X
> 
> le résultat est pas mal, je m'attendais à pire, je serais presque déçu mais en fait, je suis assez content (surtout des autres photos !  )



Un petit coin de Brooklyn ça ? Qui l'eu cru ?


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coin de Brooklyn ça ? Qui l'eu cru ?



bin, oui, Brooklyn possède des coins charmants (Brooklyn Botanic Garden derrière le Brooklyn Museum of Arts)


----------



## Leopal (3 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment tres chouettes tes photos!
> J'aime beaucoup tes cadrages dans la rubrique "figuratif" et les images de la rubrique "abstrait" son égallement tres belles. Ca doit faire de chouettes fond d'ecran!
> Bravo!



Merci c'st sympa. 
Joli boulot tes clichés en Islande...


----------



## kitetrip (4 Août 2004)

Bon ben hier, on était sur les bords de Loire... Il faisait assez nuit alors on a décidé de jongler enflammé sous un pont.

 Avec le reglage "nuit" de mon Nikon, celà donne de beaux résultats  Il manque juste un trépied.

 C'est un pote qui jongle avec des chaines :





Grand Format

 Et là, c'est moi avec un baton  :




Grand Format

 Un cracheur de feu nous a demandé s'il pouvait prendre un peu de Kerdane (combustible que l'on utilise) : on a accepté en échange de quelques photos 




Grand Format

 J'ai voulu prendre une photo plus près mais on ne voit carrement rien 




Grand Format

 Bon la meilleure pour la fin 




Grand Format

 Voila voila, y'a encore 48 photos, je vais de ce pas les mettre en ligne sur un site.


----------



## mactambour (5 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> un cygne sur le Léman
> 
> Ici le cygne superbe
> 
> ...



Ils sont superbes tous... et ils donnent envie de venir se balader sur les bords du Léman !! 
Je serais dans les Landes demain et me demande si j'aurais un si bel oiseau à vous montrer... Qui sait ???

Bravo. molgow


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Une photo prise il y a cinq minutes.


----------



## Madmac (7 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une photo prise il y a cinq minutes.



superbe....

je veux venir en vacances là....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

Un peu plus tard...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Je préfère la premiere qui a plus de nuances de couleur mais c'est vraiment un ciel superbe


----------



## alan.a (7 Août 2004)

Un petit retour aux affaires entre deux séances de prises de vues.
(Il faut que je boucle 3 des mes séries entamées, et j'ai encore bcp de boulot ).


Voici quelques clichés, en vrac (qui ne font pas partie des séries).






Deux tests avec un nx film












Un test de scan "différent"






Et pour finir


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit retour aux affaires entre deux séances de prises de vues.
> (Il faut que je boucle 3 des mes séries entamées, et j'ai encore bcp de boulot ).
> 
> 
> Voici quelques clichés, en vrac (qui ne font pas partie des séries).




Du ciel bleu!


----------



## alan.a (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Du ciel bleu!



Oui, c'est énervant ce beau temps en Bretagne


----------



## esope (8 Août 2004)

voilà déjà deux de mes photos la suite pour plus tard

(ces photos ont été prises à main levé en plein nice avec un apn 2 millions de pixels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et elles supporte un tirage papier jusqu'au 13x18...)


----------



## bugman (8 Août 2004)

Lut !

Je me lance !
Portrait de ma fille (Eos 10D).




A+,
Bug.


----------



## esope (8 Août 2004)

et en voici deux autres mais à l'argentique cette fois...la première c'est un des couloirs de mon école et la deuxième c'est un pote à moi pendant qu'on refaisait la tapisserie de son appart'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2004)

j'ai appuyer sur le déclencheur par erreur


----------



## Madmac (8 Août 2004)

Mon animal de compagnie préféré...


----------



## alfred (8 Août 2004)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut !
> 
> Je me lance !
> Portrait de ma fille (Eos 10D).
> ...



elle est super mignonne. mais comment s'appelle-t-elle?


----------



## alfred (8 Août 2004)

contrairement à d'autres capitales européennes comme londres ou paris où au XIX siècle le pouvoir a imposé au paysage urbain une grande homogénéité, la règle a bruxelles était "chacun fait ce qui lui plaît". c'est cet incroyable bordel urbain qui fait le charme de la ville et dont je vous propose quelques images ici, plus deux trois images sympas (enfin je crois). 

voilà, merci de votre attention. (c'que j'peux être sérieux parfois)


----------



## molgow (8 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Mon animal de compagnie préféré...



Très joli


----------



## alfred (8 Août 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> contrairement à d'autres capitales européennes comme londres ou paris où au XIX siècle le pouvoir a imposé au paysage urbain une grande homogénéité, la règle a bruxelles était "chacun fait ce qui lui plaît". c'est cet incroyable bordel urbain qui fait le charme de la ville et dont je vous propose quelques images ici, plus deux trois images sympas (enfin je crois).
> 
> voilà, merci de votre attention. (c'que j'peux être sérieux parfois)




oups, comme d'hab j'ai oublié le mot de passe: ibiza.  :rateau:   


(message perso: chilito, si tu passes par ici, ça te feras des souvenirs.   )


----------



## decoris (9 Août 2004)

petite photo de la savane du botswana, près du delta de l'okavango...


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

il est vraiment séché par le soleil...


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Août 2004)

esope a dit:
			
		

> et en voici deux autres mais à l'argentique cette fois...la première c'est un des couloirs de mon école et la deuxième c'est un pote à moi pendant qu'on refaisait la tapisserie de son appart'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très chouettes, dommage qu'elles soient aussi petites!


----------



## Madmac (9 Août 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> contrairement à d'autres capitales européennes comme londres ou paris où au XIX siècle le pouvoir a imposé au paysage urbain une grande homogénéité, la règle a bruxelles était "chacun fait ce qui lui plaît". c'est cet incroyable bordel urbain qui fait le charme de la ville et dont je vous propose quelques images ici, plus deux trois images sympas (enfin je crois).
> 
> voilà, merci de votre attention. (c'que j'peux être sérieux parfois)



Sympa les photos... Tu devrais donner tes liens aux écoles d'archi. ou aux guides touristiques... c'est un sacré boulot de fait pour eux..
La prochaine fois qu'un de mes enfants a besoin d'une photo de grande ville, je viens d'abord chez toi...


----------



## Madmac (9 Août 2004)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut !
> 
> Je me lance !
> Portrait de ma fille (Eos 10D).
> ...



Très belle enfant.
Comment fais-tu pour avoir cet effet ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2004)

Trois photos que j'ai pris lors des 24H00 de Karting de Francorchamps.


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous? cela faisait longtemps. Voici donc quelques récents souvenirs.

























​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

Tu as rencontré thebig?


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2004)

c?était juste avant sa nouvelle coupe


----------



## kitetrip (9 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Mon animal de compagnie préféré...


 J'en veux une comme ça aussi :love: ! Mes parents en avait une quand j'étais bébé  !


----------



## bugman (9 Août 2004)

Lut !



> elle est super mignonne. mais comment s'appelle-t-elle?


Son prenom est Melanie.
L'objectif ne la gene pas du tout !  



> Très belle enfant.


Normal, elle ressemble a son pere ! 



> Comment fais-tu pour avoir cet effet ?


La photo a ete prise au mois d'avril. C'est l'une de mes premieres avec cet EOS en exterieur.
Format RAW en 100 ISO, mode priorité ouverture avec un SIGMA 24-70 2.8 EX apres memorisation de l'exposition. Sur un autre site, on m'a dit qu'un effet style D.Hamilton sur *l'original* serait sympa. Je m'en suis donc inspiré. Pour le post traitement, je n'est pas de 'recette', j'y vais pas a pas. Sur cette photo, il y a des corrections de niveaux, du '+ de nettetée', quelques filtres sur plusieurs calques avec differents modes de melanges.

Merci pour vos commantaires.  
A+,
Stephane.


----------



## esope (9 Août 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Très chouettes, dommage qu'elles soient aussi petites!


merci. pour la taille c'est parce que j'ai pas encore tout compris  comment on fait pour les mettre sur le forums là c'était de la pure débrouille... 
Je vais approffondir le sujet et les prochaines seront de taille plus raisonnables promis 
a bientôt Esope


----------



## alfred (9 Août 2004)

esope a dit:
			
		

> merci. pour la taille c'est parce que j'ai pas encore tout compris  comment on fait pour les mettre sur le forums là c'était de la pure débrouille...
> Je vais approffondir le sujet et les prochaines seront de taille plus raisonnables promis
> a bientôt Esope




ce logiciel te seras utile.


----------



## esope (9 Août 2004)

j'arrive pô à mettre une image sans passer par les liens comment on fais?????????????? :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2004)

je n'ai plus trop envie de bouger parmi vous, surtout sur un sujet sans queue ni tête comme celui-ci mais l'actualité répugnante de notre belle patrie française me reste parfois en travers de la gorge.

Parmi mes ancêtres assez récents, j'ai perdu 2 arrière-grand-pères picards dans la "première" guerre mondiale, tombés sur le champ d'_horreur_ de la bataille de la Somme. Au moins sont-ils morts sur leur sol natal contrairement au grand-père de ma maman. Celui-là était un métèque, un portos, de la graine de vaurien, une figure de voyou. Un bon gars pourtant. Mort "pour" la France qu'il voulait épouser tout autant que mon arrière-grand-mère. Mort dans un régiment de combattants d'Afrique Du Nord, il leur ressemblait plus qu'il ne ressemblait à un bon français... 

alors cette actualité répugnante venant de l'Est, je la vomis. 

Nous leur devons tout, ils n'auraient pas du mourir dans la boue de ma campagne...


----------



## esope (10 Août 2004)

voici un coucher de soleil sur premier plan de lampadaire et la deuxième mon frère sur une digue...


j'arrive toujours pas à mettre des images sans passer par des liens...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 sioûplait dites moi comment on fait:rose:


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Août 2004)

Et voilà, une petite série de photos prises hier soir. Je voulais voir les Perséïdes (étoiles filantes), ma foi peu nombreuses hier soir. Alors j'ai changé de sujet en photographiant un magnifique Chêne. Je l'avais pris comme modèle au mois de mars... mais cette fois-ci, il a un peu plus de feuilles!   

Un passage à niveau... et à chaque fois em***** par le passage de véhicules et les gens à me regarder comme si j'étais un extraterrestre... bon, c'est sûr, à 0h30, photographier des rails...  :rateau:  

Et pour finir un magnifique pilone avec en fond, une partie visible de la voie lactée. Que du bonheur!  :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Août 2004)

très belles ces trois photos de nuit 
Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> très belles ces trois photos de nuit
> Bon dimanche à tous


quelle belle femme  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, une petite série de photos prises hier soir.



Ma préfèrée 


Je profite de quelques jours de pause à Lyon pour trier mes dernières ...

Quelques balades dans l'Hérault et l'Aude

Les chalets de Gruissan (37°2)











Pêcheurs à la Tamarissiére 






Et une balade dans une manade. Que des taureaux, plus petits qu'en Aubrac, mais nettement plus nerveux !
Surtout ne pas repartir en courant 








PS: bon dimanche Hélène


----------



## katelijn (15 Août 2004)

esope a dit:
			
		

> voici un coucher de soleil sur premier plan de lampadaire et la deuxième mon frère sur une digue...
> 
> 
> j'arrive toujours pas à mettre des images sans passer par des liens...
> ...



Voilà la réponse de Remy: Trouvé dans le forum



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> IL faur que l'image soit quelque part sur l'INternet (sur ton iDisk par exemple, si tu en as un).
> 
> Ensuite quand tu crées ton message, tu cliques sur le bouton image (en-dessous de la fenêtre de saisie du texte) et tu n'as plus qu'à saisir l'adresse URL de ton image


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Août 2004)

Toujours trop cool tes photos p'tit Scarab!


----------



## Madmac (15 Août 2004)

Un ami belge (inconnu) qui aime la pomme, en visite à AMBLETEUSE... :love:


----------



## molgow (15 Août 2004)

Phootek : les couleurs de tes photos sont assez "étranges" ? de quoi est-ce que ça vient ? un long temps de pause ou une pellicule particulière ?

A part ça, très belles photos. Tout comme petit scarabée, j'aime beaucoup celle du pilone électrique.


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Phootek : les couleurs de tes photos sont assez "étranges" ? de quoi est-ce que ça vient ? un long temps de pause ou une pellicule particulière ?
> 
> A part ça, très belles photos. Tout comme petit scarabée, j'aime beaucoup celle du pilone électrique.



Hello Molgow, he bien les photos sont en numérique avec un Canon 10D. Les temps de pause varient selon la sensibilité choisie. Là, je préfère utiliser du 200-400 ISO. Pour la couleur, généralement les photos tirent sur des tons jaunâtres. Ce qui fait que je les retouche à fond sur Photoshop pour leur donner ces couleurs "particulières". Mais je trouve le résultat probant...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

Phootek: celle du pilone est tout a fait blufante! On se croirait sur le pont d'un gigantesque vaisseau spatial
 'scarb': j'aime beaucoup les 2 premieres. Tu as beaucoup travaillé sur toshop pour avoir ces couleurs?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Merci Phootek et JP, et aussi Hegemonikon, Molgow et Macelène pour les coups de boule 

JP, pour répondre à ta question, non quasi pas de photoshop, juste un réglage de niveaux.
Par contre pour obtenir ces couleurs je conjugue lumière froide du petit matin et haute
tempèrature de couleur dans la balance des blancs sur mes fichiers RAW, ce qui équivaut
à utiliser des filtres oranges.Je sous-expose un peu (- 1 EV) pour pouvoir monter assez
haut dans les températures. Et je sature les couleurs. 

Si on sauvegarde en JPG il suffit de créer une balance des blancs personnalisée et de
pousser la saturation sur les réglages de l'APN.

En argentique tu devrais utiliser un film qui sature les couleurs (Fujichrome Provia 100 F
ou Echtachrome E 100VS) avec un filtre réchauffant ( 85 par exemple ), mais sans sous
exposer.


Tiens j'avais fait ça à Lyon avant de partir, lors d'une expo de jeunes créateurs Chinois
sur différents sites à Lyon. Des policiers grandeur nature de Song Dong montaient la garde
dans toute la ville. (même méthode)


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

euh... tu sais peut-être cuisiner et cuisiner ton EOS numérique mais la Provia 100F n'est pas un film saturé* et même avec une E100GX (remplaçante depuis plus d'un an de la E100VS qui était la version saturée de la E100S...) tu n'auras pas le rendu affreusement "déja-vu" il y a vingt ans de ton travail sur la couleur... c'est peut-être simplement plus aisé avec un numérique maintenant que de jouer avec des filtres Wratten (qui sont excellents dans leur réel application mais beaucoup trop vu dans les années 80) avec des pelloches saturées (au hasard Agfa 50 UltraColor, Kodak EliteChrome 100 Extracolour)

la cuisine, c'est comme la photographie. faut utiliser les bons ingrédients. 

*déja que la velvia 100f n'est pas un film saturé... 

une question : c'est quoi l'intérêt de faire des photos "holga-look-like" avec un EOS 10d ?** (les bords de mer à la fred lebain)

ps : aucune animosité dans mes propos contrairement à ce que pourraient penser pas mal d'ours mal-lêchés parmi vous, mais juste que si c'est pour se retaper les 20 ans de Photo Magazine ou de lecteurs de Chasseurs d'Images, je préfère aller regarder dedans, histoire de rire et de me dire : plus personne n'osera faire ça... bin si... 

**ensuite on peut gloser sur l'intérêt de faire des photos "Holga-look-like" avec un Holga aussi...


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci Phootek et JP, et aussi Hegemonikon, Molgow et Macelène pour les coups de boule
> 
> 
> Tiens j'avais fait ça à Lyon avant de partir, lors d'une expo de jeunes créateurs Chinois
> ...


  Heureusement qu'ils sont là parceque les lions décorés par la section arts plastiques des collèges de la région répartis dans toute la ville commencent à me courir sur le système nerveux réservé au bon goût


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'ils sont là parceque les lions décorés par la section arts plastiques des collèges de la région répartis dans toute la ville commencent à me courir sur le système nerveux réservé au bon goût



Je vois que toi aussi tu apprécies les Lions  



PS: JP message bien reçu  j'suis bien d'accord


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

ps : Steve Message bien reçu...   je suis bien d'accord.  (à bas les pisse-froids ?  )


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

ps : quand on "crée" un "studio de photographie", on est photographe. Etre photographe implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier. 

à bon entendeur...


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

ps : évitez de mettre les mps en public, ça fout la merde...   

et la merde doit rester aux toilettes...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : évitez de mettre les mps en public, ça fout la merde...
> 
> et la merde doit rester aux toilettes...


 Que fais tu là?


----------



## shamankick (16 Août 2004)

vos commentaires sont la bienvenue:

http://www.sub-machine.net/gallery/


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Que fais tu là?



la même chose que vous, andouille !  

sauf que moi, c'était du chiqué... 

paf !


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Août 2004)

ça balance pas mal !


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

bôôôôôôô !!


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Etre photographe implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier.
> à bon entendeur...


  Etre *musicien* implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier. 

  Etre *écrivain* implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier.

  Etre *journaliste* implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier.

  etc...

  Bien alors mon vieil Alèm : c'est terminé tout ça !

  Nous sommes au XXIème siècle, tout ce qui compte aujourd'hui c'est d'être aimé et reconnu.

  PS: Il paraît même que Lartigue ne roule plus dans des voitures qui démarrent avec une manivelle ... si, si ...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ma préfèrée
> 
> 
> Les chalets de Gruissan (37°2)




Celle-ci me plaît, me touche énormément.


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Etre *musicien* implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier.
> 
> Etre *écrivain* implique une connaissance du métier et des outils de ce métier.
> 
> ...



quel rapport avec la choucroute ? 

sisi, etre photographe pro signifie encore quelque chose (quoique j'en doute et pense que c'est devenu un vrai statut pour les aveugles). comme être dilettante, je suis un dilettante qui revendique toutes les facettes de ce mot par exemple ! 

il vaut mieux éviter de donner des conseils lorsque ceux-ci sont faux. c'est ce que je dis... 

Lartigue, il utilise pas un appareil autofocus ??


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> quel rapport avec la choucroute ?
> 
> sisi, etre photographe pro signifie encore quelque chose (quoique j'en doute et pense que c'est devenu un vrai statut pour les aveugles). comme être dilettante, je suis un dilettante qui revendique toutes les facettes de ce mot par exemple !
> 
> ...


 Tu peux être sûr que dans 10 ans la quasi totalité des photographes pros n'auront jamais manipulé une pellicule sauf en première année d'école de photo pendant un atelier de photographie folklorique.


 C'est triste pour Lartigue de ne pas avoir breveté l'autofocus dans les années 20 : il aurait fait fortune... 

  Pour le reste...30 minutes sur un canapé à écouter Bach et ça passe...


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2004)

le canapé n'est pas confortable... et ma compagne déteste quand Staïer ou Hantaï tricote dans ses oreilles... mais bon, un peu de Pëssoa, un iMac tout remonté et la vie roule doucement... comme un cil sur la paume de Bernardo Soares


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le canapé n'est pas confortable... et ma compagne déteste quand Staïer ou Hantaï tricote dans ses oreilles... mais bon, un peu de Pëssoa, un iMac tout remonté et la vie roule doucement... comme un cil sur la paume de Bernardo Soares


 manque que l'armagnac (quoique Scott Ross ça détend aussi) et on peut définitivement renoncer à l'au-delà...


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sauf que moi, c'était du chiqué...
> 
> paf !



_Chiqué, chiqué 
C'est du faux, pas du vrai 
C'est un été truqué 
Un hiver en Juillet  

Chiqué, chiqué 
C'est du faux, pas du vrai 
Je vous mène en bateau, 
ou bien on rentre à pieds_

 :love:

'+


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2004)

_il y a chez vous un avant-goût de moi pour vous..._ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

A Tours, juste avant l'orage  





Grand format 

(sans aucune retouche !)


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Nous sommes d'accord avec Paul, nous aimons et ce pour plein de raison, particulièrement cette photo.   
On en reparle.


----------



## inul (17 Août 2004)

En parlant d'orage, voilà une photo prise de ma chambre :







En dessous c'est Grenoble.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

Superbe   ! !

L'idéal pour dormir :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

ou pour etre reveillé (dixit mon chat, qu'y a a peu pres la tete de mon avatar, mais avec des petits yeux mesquins et un air autin    :hein: ).

je l'emmerde tellement qd il dort, que le matin entre 4 et 6h du mat il vient me reveiller... a moins que ce soit parce que j'ai oublié de lui donné a bouffer et qu'il commenc a avoir faim    

voila 3615 ma vie... c'etait un grd soulagement, de vous dévoiler  la cruauté de cette chére tête rousse  

( :hein:  :rose: bon, je lance une vanne machiste ou pas.. ?!? hof, allez nan, sinon, elle va raler, et je dormirais tout seul pour le coup :mouais:   )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'ils sont là



Ayé sont partis cette fois 







Sylvia et Paul merci


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> A Tours, juste avant l'orage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Joli ciel mais je pense que tu aurais du cadrer plus vers le ciel pour suprimer une grande partie de la "plage" au premier plan.


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2004)

Une photo qui n'est pas de moi mais du Grand Très Grand Gognol (surtout quand ses cheveux pointent vers le ciel)






bravissimo 

_ouais, je sais, c'est un brut de scan et la Chimaye bleue pendant ce temps..._


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Joli ciel mais je pense que tu aurais du cadrer plus vers le ciel pour suprimer une grande partie de la "plage" au premier plan.


Ca tombe bien, ces temps-ci y'a beaucoup d'orage, je vais peut être essayé de refaire cette photo  

Merci  (j'aime bien les critiques)


----------



## Madmac (19 Août 2004)

inul a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'orage, voilà une photo prise de ma chambre :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'était joli ce jour là.
un bel orage.
Une belle photo.


----------



## poum (19 Août 2004)

Qui a donc effacé la signature de petit scarabée ??

Je l'aimais bien moi cette signature:



> *Posté par l'incroyable Hulk:*
> "Tu vas en prendre plein la tronche"


----------



## turnover (19 Août 2004)

Ah !! y'a pas que ma femme qui à un Mini Rose 

Bravo à vous tous !! j'ai mis un moment pour tout voir 
je suis rentré hier soir de vacances. Voici le vol de retour









Oui je sais trop surexposé et le reste mais bon mon Coolpix fait pas plus ... Vivement Septembre


----------



## poum (19 Août 2004)

poum a dit:
			
		

> Qui a donc effacé la signature de petit scarabée ??
> 
> Je l'aimais bien moi cette signature:
> 
> ...



Un modérateur me dit par mp qu'il a été banni parce qu'A...m
se sentait visé par cette signature ????

Ben pourquoi ????   


PS: Vive la démocratie


----------



## poum (19 Août 2004)

poum a dit:
			
		

> Un modérateur me dit par mp qu'il a été banni parce qu'A...m
> se sentait visé par cette signature ????
> 
> Ben pourquoi ????



Ah ok autant pour moi il semblerait que ce soit extrait d'un mp envoyé par A...m à petit scarabée.

Désolé des fois je ne comprend pas vite 

Bon bah moi qui m'était inscrit pour poster des photos je vais voir aileurs 

Ca semble réservé à l'administration içi


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2004)

poum a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah moi qui m'était inscrit pour poster des photos je vais voir aileurs




C'est dommage, je les aimais bien moi les photos de scarab'


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, je les aimais bien moi les photos de scarab'



Moi aussi je les aime bien. Je les aime même beaucoup, et je sais que je ne suis pas le seul. 
_Il faut croire qu'on est nombreux à avoir un goût de chiotte..._


----------



## poum (19 Août 2004)

Moi j'avais vu des photos de vapeur qui sortaient de bouches d'aération
qui révolutionnaient l'art photographique y a pas longtemps 

ça changeait des images qu'on voit 500 fois par jour à la télé ... de la vapeur à NY en photo.

C'est de la vraie grande création   


Arfff dommage que je ne reste pas à cause de mes mes visions très arrêtées sur le facisme !!

Je crois que je vais acheter chez DELL tiens


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2004)

poum a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais acheter chez DELL tiens



Tu dis ca paske t'es en colère


----------



## poum (19 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ca paske t'es en colère



non rien


----------



## Madmac (19 Août 2004)

ce serait bien que l'on revienne au sujet initial de ce post.....  
les batailles privées.... :sleep:  je les préfère par photos interposées, sans légende...  

à bientôt (si ça se calme)...


----------



## turnover (20 Août 2004)

Je rentre juste de vac les gars !! laissez couler   
Bon elles sont si nulles que ça mes photos d'avion ? Elles ont été prises pendant la sortie de l'appareil des turbulences des grands orages ...


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre juste de vac les gars !! laissez couler
> Bon elles sont si nulles que ça mes photos d'avion ? Elles ont été prises pendant la sortie de l'appareil des turbulences des grands orages ...


 J'ai une petite préférence pour la seconde : la lumière rasante sur le bord d'attaque  créant un deuxième horizon.

 dommage que la Lune ne soit pas plus "grosse"


----------



## Madmac (20 Août 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre juste de vac les gars !! laissez couler
> Bon elles sont si nulles que ça mes photos d'avion ? Elles ont été prises pendant la sortie de l'appareil des turbulences des grands orages ...



Elle sont bien... ça me rappelle des vacances...   ça me met les boules, moi qui suis resté dans ma campagne... avec du champagne au frais qui attend 2 vayageurs....


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Une photo qui n'est pas de moi mais du Grand Très Grand Gognol (surtout quand ses cheveux pointent vers le ciel)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci ! :rateau: 

L'iPod n'est pas le mien, mais je sais pas si j'ai le droit de dire à qui il est...   Pour le reste, Nikon F801-s, 50mm / 1.8, et Fuji Superia 800. Pas à moi non plus...  :love:

'+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>




Pas facile à travers le hublot (sont jamais bien nets les hublots)

Dis nous donc où tu étais pour nous faire réver


----------



## turnover (20 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile à travers le hublot (sont jamais bien nets les hublots)
> 
> Dis nous donc où tu étais pour nous faire réver


Il sont toujours crades tu veux dire  c'était le seul à peu près propre de tous mes vols
Bah je sais pas si ça vous fait réver la nature ...   
Disons que pour mes vacances et pour résumé le tout j'ai fait (attention !!) :
Paris -> Metz -> Paris -> Montpellier -> Paris -> Vancouver -> Paris -> Montpellier -> Paris  et c'était


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Il sont toujours crades tu veux dire  c'était le seul à peu près propre de tous mes vols
> Bah je sais pas si ça vous fait réver la nature ...
> Disons que pour mes vacances et pour résumé le tout j'ai fait (attention !!) :
> Paris -> Metz -> Paris -> Montpellier -> Paris -> Vancouver -> Paris -> Montpellier -> Paris  et c'était


 Pour aller de Paris a Paris t'as pas essayé le métro? C'est quand meme plus pratique, y a moins de changements.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Paris -> Metz -> Paris -> Montpellier -> Paris -> Vancouver -> Paris -> Montpellier -> Paris  et c'était



Ah 

L'avion s'est pas posé ? Paris/Paris et en combien de temps   




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller de Paris a Paris t'as pas essayé le métro? C'est quand meme plus pratique, y a moins de changements.



*edit:* JP c'est pas du jeu


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ayé sont partis cette fois


  Je ne voudrais pas t'inquiéter mais il est urgent de soigner ce petit bobo


----------



## turnover (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller de Paris a Paris t'as pas essayé le métro? C'est quand meme plus pratique, y a moins de changements.


 C'est mieux mais il manque des stations


----------



## inul (20 Août 2004)

Deux ombres:

Mon frère et moi






Là je fais du velo


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

inul a dit:
			
		

> Deux ombres:


 J'aime bien la premiere




			
				inul a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais du velo


 Sans dec'?


----------



## TheRV (20 Août 2004)

Un joli cliché que j'ai réalisé durant mes vacances cet été. Le cliché a été pris à Labenne dans les Landes (40). J'en ai encore une 20ène du même couché de soleil..


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Hreum... tu pourrais pas la faire un tou petit peu plus petite (genre 600 pixels de large maximum) paske là, meme avec un 17 pouce en 1024 ca rentre pas


----------



## alan.a (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hreum... tu pourrais pas la faire un tou petit peu plus petite (genre 600 pixels de large maximum) paske là, meme avec un 17 pouce en 1024 ca rentre pas



Petite bistouquette !

En mettant mon 19" au bout de mon 15", ça passe sans pb (enfin, au moins en largeur) !!


----------



## alan.a (20 Août 2004)

inul a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais du velo



Regarde la route, y'a un poteau devant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

C'est quoi ton appareil TheRV ?


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2004)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> Un joli cliché que j'ai réalisé durant mes vacances cet été. Le cliché a été pris à Labenne dans les Landes (40). J'en ai encore une 20ène du même couché de soleil..



plus petit STP


----------



## turnover (21 Août 2004)

Le cheval, y'a que ça de vrai !!


----------



## alan.a (21 Août 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Le cheval, y'a que ça de vrai !!



Faux, le sans plomb 95 c'est bien mieux !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2004)

nimac a dit:
			
		

> Et comment je dois faire pour voir la photo ?
> Je n'ai que 2 carrés concentriques avec une croix blanche sur du rouge !!!!
> Merci



Ce sujet étant assez ancien, beaucoup de photos ont été retirées des serveurs d'où elles se trouvaient, notamment la mienne que tu viens de citer.

J'en profite pour poster une photo. Prise en avril 2003 à Potosí, en Bolivie. 






Un petit bolivien (heureux?) dans la grisaille, sa grisaille quotidienne.


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

Quelques photos de Corse, avec un Minox GT-E et une Ilford XP2 400...
Les prises de vues de nuit ont été faites sans pied.
Pas de retouche ni de recadrage, j'ai juste scanné les tirages.


----------



## alan.a (25 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bolivien (heureux?) dans la grisaille, sa grisaille quotidienne.



Ce cliché me fait penser à celui là






et me permets de proposer ce petit lien vers ceux qui s'occupent de Yolanda Isabella (ainsi que de sa famille et de son village) au fin fond de l'équateur.


----------



## alan.a (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Je trouve celle ci prodigieuse !

J'ai l'impression de me retrouver dans la forêt primaire africaine, au petit matin


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression de me retrouver dans la forêt primaire africaine, au petit matin



Il faut grimper haut dans les branches alors !!    

Mais vi, c'était un peu mon idée quand je l'ai prise... 

Le passage par le scanner a un peu bouffé le ciel et les branchages au premier plan. C'est dommage, on ne distingue plus beaucoup les nuages blancs posés sur les sommets...


----------



## alan.a (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faut grimper haut dans les branches alors !!
> 
> Mais vi, c'était un peu mon idée quand je l'ai prise...
> 
> Le passage par le scanner a un peu bouffé le ciel et les branchages au premier plan. C'est dommage, on ne distingue plus beaucoup les nuages blancs posés sur les sommets...



J'ai le souvenir de pareils paysages vus depuis les contreforts du Drakensberg, entre le Lesotho et le KwaZulu-Natal.

Mon dieu que c'était beau !!! (c'est terrible combien ça me manque !!!   )


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos de Corse, avec un Minox GT-E et une Ilford XP2 400...


C'est quoi ces vieilles photos toutes moisies ? :mouais:  

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces vieilles photos toutes moisies ? :mouais:


Bon blague à part c'est chouette, et je me demandais ce que c'était que ça :






'+


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

La cheminée du ferry, prise d'en bas, avec une guirlande de lampions accrochée en haut, on distingue le pavillon d'un haut-parleur derrière, tout en haut.
C'est pris à 22h30, en fait la fumée dégagée prend toute la lumière du bateau, ce qui donne une ambiance étrange...


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> en fait la fumée dégagée prend toute la lumière du bateau, ce qui donne une ambiance étrange...


C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire...  Bravo ! 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La cheminée du ferry, prise d'en bas, avec une guirlande de lampions accrochée en haut, on distingue le pavillon d'un haut-parleur derrière, tout en haut.
> C'est pris à 22h30, en fait la fumée dégagée prend toute la lumière du bateau, ce qui donne une ambiance étrange...



tu casses le reve la !   

tres "chouette" ('fin ca l'etait encore plus qu'en je savais pas ce que c'etait...)


----------



## alfred (25 Août 2004)

si vous aimez les sous-bois, l'odeur de la mousse et l'eau croupissante, peut-être certaines de ces images vous plairont-elles. (mot de passe: ibiza).


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> tu casses le reve la !
> 
> tres "chouette" ('fin ca l'etait encore plus qu'en je savais pas ce que c'etait...)



En fait, c'est une photo de satellite espion qui lance une attaque sur un Tupolev, mais chuuuuuuuuut... Je compte sur toi, tu répéteras pas hein ?   :mouais:


----------



## lock (26 Août 2004)

C'est pas mes photos, mais une news rigolotes sur clubic concernant un photographe. 
La photo n'est pas mal d'ailleurs


----------



## ficelle (27 Août 2004)

c'etait mon dernier jour de vacances, juste avant l'orage...






et le bar du village etait fermé !


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2004)

J'aime bien, c'est frais, lumineux. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est une photo de satellite espion qui lance une attaque sur un Tupolev, mais chuuuuuuuuut... Je compte sur toi, tu répéteras pas hein ?   :mouais:



promis, je dirais rien...


----------



## mactambour (28 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je les aime bien. Je les aime même beaucoup, et je sais que je ne suis pas le seul.
> _Il faut croire qu'on est nombreux à avoir un goût de chiotte..._



Oui moi aussi je les aime les photos de Petit Scarabée.. goût de chiottes, peut-être mais belles chiottes, et quand à moi mes origines de l'Ile de Chios, cela me va tout à fait en supprimant un "t"... Goût de Chiote ...


----------



## jfr (28 Août 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> si vous aimez les sous-bois, l'odeur de la mousse et l'eau croupissante, peut-être certaines de ces images vous plairont-elles. (mot de passe: ibiza).



Superbes photos, alfred, comme d'hab...


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

jolie photo ficelle  :love:


----------



## alfred (28 Août 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Superbes photos, alfred, comme d'hab...



merci jfr.   

tiens, y a plus le thread garageband?


----------



## alfred (28 Août 2004)

quelques images ramenées d'anvers.


----------



## gresillons (29 Août 2004)

La Tour d'Asnières


----------



## mactambour (30 Août 2004)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> La Tour d'Asnières


Jolie petite tour...sur un ciel ma foi bien bleu !! 

Mais dans les Landes il y a de beaux couchers de soleil (immmmmmenses) et de l'ombre sous les pins...


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien, c'est frais, lumineux. :style:





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo ficelle  :love:



merci les gars !   

je vous aurez bien collé un p'tit coup d'boule en travers de la tronche, mais vous n'avez pas l'air d'accord  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> merci les gars !
> 
> je vous aurez bien collé un p'tit coup d'boule en travers de la tronche, mais vous n'avez pas l'air d'accord  :rateau:



C'est pas grave, je me contenterai d'une mousse la prochaine fois.


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Jolie petite tour...sur un ciel ma foi bien bleu !!
> 
> Mais dans les Landes il y a de beaux couchers de soleil (immmmmmenses) et de l'ombre sous les pins...



bel endroit  doit faire bon à l'ombre


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Jolie petite tour...sur un ciel ma foi bien bleu !!
> 
> Mais dans les Landes il y a de beaux couchers de soleil (immmmmmenses) et de l'ombre sous les pins...



Ça donne envie de se rouler dans l'herbe...  :love:


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, je me contenterai d'une mousse la prochaine fois.



c'est bien, tu deviens sage...
il me semble que la dernière fois, une n'avait pas suffit


----------



## nato kino (30 Août 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, tu deviens sage...
> il me semble que la dernière fois, une n'avait pas suffit



C'est pour laisser plus de champ libre à la vodka !!  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## mactambour (30 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça donne envie de se rouler dans l'herbe...  :love:



C'était super beau et on avait vraiment envie de se rouler sous les pins !!!

Ce soir... un coucher de soleil qui promet du vent demain


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Elles sont sublimes vos photos !   Bravo, j'adore


----------



## Madmac (31 Août 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Jolie petite tour...sur un ciel ma foi bien bleu !!
> 
> Mais dans les Landes il y a de beaux couchers de soleil (immmmmmenses) et de l'ombre sous les pins...



Superbe photo...
que la sieste serait douce et agréable sous ces pins.... :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (31 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul
> C'est pour un nouveau metier
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup !

C'est un compliment venant de la part de quelqu'un qui n'est pas un visuel du tout 

Pourtant s'il manque l'essentiel dans cette photo je sais désormais que c'est de l'ordre de la suggestion 

Comprend qui veut ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Comprend qui veut ...



Jazz coool ?  Merci hegemonikon  

Tu as cité le fichier RAW je remet celui traité:







Et comme une fois j'avais lu tout le sujet ça me fait l'occasion de citer ...







J'avais cette image en mémoire, sans y être revenu depuis 




_J'ai pas encore tout vu mais,
Dans les dernières postées, un petit faible pour celles de 'tanplan  (surtout les deux du bas)
Dis donc Mactambour y pas des cèpes dans ton coin des Landes ?  _


----------



## mactambour (31 Août 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Jazz coool ?  Merci hegemonikon
> 
> Tu as cité le fichier RAW je remet celui traité:
> 
> ...



Avant tout :
J'adore cette bouteille et ce verre.. 

Et que OUOUUIII (pour les cèpes) mais lorsque j'y étais ce n'était pas tout à fait le moment !!! Dommage.. 
Par contre en me roulant dans l'herbe...  il y avait ceci     






Et on ne demande pas ce que c'est...   

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et on ne demande pas ce que c'est...
> 
> :love:



Merci 

Arfff tu étais aux Seychelles en fait c'est une coco fesse pas mûre 

Remarques si tu t'es assise dessus valait mieux qu'elle soit pas mûre


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et on ne demande pas ce que c'est...
> 
> :love:



J'ai deviné... des fesses de Stroumpfs pas vraiment symétriques


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

>



C'est une variété de vesse-de-loup, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> non ?



Si, et si tu t'assois dessus quand elle est mûre ça fait mauvais effet
vis à vis du voisinage, le stade avant la photo c'est la vesse de loup perlée,
tout à fait comestible, mais sans réel intéret.(là elle est déjà trop mûre)


----------



## mactambour (1 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une variété de vesse-de-loup, non ?



C'est une vesse de loup... 
OUI Bravo Doc..

PS : pour macelene c'était facile    mais *"de schtroumpfs.. ils auraient été bleus!!!"*

PS : pour Petit Scarabée : je ne savais pas qu'i y en eut une variété comestible ...   mais ça ne donne pas tellement envie d'en manger...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour Petit Scarabée : je ne savais pas qu'i y en eut une variété comestible ...   mais ça ne donne pas tellement envie d'en manger...



Il y a trois variétés principales de Vesses (dont une geante),
les trois sont comestibles *jeunes*, mais sans intêret gustatif.
Enfin à mon avis 

Tiens je vais nettoyer mes cèpes pour la rougette aux foies de lapin de midi moi


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je vais nettoyer mes cèpes pour la rougette aux foies de lapin de midi moi


  oulala avec ce que tu bois  il faut plutôt éviter les champignons...une méprise peut faire mal ...aux intestins !


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2004)

Je reviens juste d'une excursion en montagne où j'avais un point de vue splendide sur les Alpes et notamment le Mont Blanc 




Une autre que je trouvais sympa :love:


----------



## alan.a (1 Septembre 2004)

Très beau paysage, j'ai l'impression que tu as bien préparé ton itinéraire


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très beau paysage, j'ai l'impression que tu as bien préparé ton itinéraire



Héhé 
Merci encore pour l'astuce Illustrator, alan


----------



## alan.a (1 Septembre 2004)

Je me demandais ce que tu verrais de là haut, j'ai la réponse !!!

En tout cas, la montagne est tjrs aussi belle, je ne m'en lasse jamais !!! 
Je parle de la montagne en général, mais malgré tout  j'ai du mal à m'extasier devant le Mont Blanc.

Il y en a de bien plus belles !!!

Le Cervin, côté suisse, c'est quand même quelque chose. (même si ce n'est qu'un gros tas de cailloux a grimper )


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Si, et si tu t'assois dessus quand elle est mûre ça fait mauvais effet
> vis à vis du voisinage, le stade avant la photo c'est la vesse de loup perlée,
> tout à fait comestible, mais sans réel intéret.(là elle est déjà trop mûre)



Pas besoin de s'asseoir quand c'est bien mûr et bien sec : le jeu, c'est de faire approcher quelqu'un bien sapé de préférence en attendant, c'est le cas de le dire, le pied sur le champignon. Quand il est assez près, tu écrases d'un coup sec et tu as un beau nuage de fumée qui laisse des traces.    Et éviter d'être en train de changer d'objectif sur son reflex numérique au moment opportun, ça craint. 

me dites pas que vous n'avez jamais fait ça ?   Qu'est-ce qu'on vous a appris à l'école ?   

PS. Par contre, j'ai jamais goûté : toujours entendu la même opinion que celle donnée par scarab : aucun intérêt.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est de faire approcher quelqu'un bien sapé de préférence en attendant



Tu utilise quoi comme appeau pour attirer des gens bien sapés dans les bois?


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilise quoi comme appeau pour attirer des gens bien sapés dans les bois?



Les vesses c'est plutôt dans les pâturages que dans les bois et parfois tout près de la route. Il suffi(sai)t d'être admiratif devant la nature : "oh! venez voir ça !". La curiosité est la chose la mieux partagée du monde.   

Bon, ceci dit, quand je dis "bien sapé", il ne s'agit pas de prendre comme référence la montée des marches au festival de Cannes ou la sortie du Ritz : ça se passait en Lozère, quand même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> oulala avec ce que tu bois  il faut plutôt éviter les champignons...une méprise peut faire mal ...aux intestins !



Ah bon ! l'eau c'est pas bon avec  les champignons ? :style:

... ça dépend y a des méprises qui ouvrent l'esprit  ... think different





Oui parfois on trouve des trèfles en cherchant des champignons  




			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens juste d'une excursion en montagne où j'avais un point de vue splendide sur les Alpes et notamment le Mont Blanc



Super grand bol d'air merci Molgow 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une autre que je trouvais sympa :love:



C'est toi qu'elle regarde ? désinvolte avec ça 

Ah super !! en te citant je viens de m'apercevoir qu'on peut centrer les images...
Je sais c'est bête, on a tout sous le nez sans se poser de question des fois !



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> me dites pas que vous n'avez jamais fait ça ?



Il est taquin ce Luc 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilise quoi comme appeau pour attirer des gens bien sapés dans les bois?


----------



## toto (2 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens juste d'une excursion en montagne où j'avais un point de vue splendide sur les Alpes et notamment le Mont Blanc


Moi z'aussi je reviens d'une excursion en montagne  
Panorama du massif du Mont-Blanc depuis le Lac Blanc au-dessus des Praz-de-Chamonix


----------



## molgow (2 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de la montagne en général, mais malgré tout  j'ai du mal à m'extasier devant le Mont Blanc.
> 
> Il y en a de bien plus belles !!!
> 
> Le Cervin, côté suisse, c'est quand même quelque chose. (même si ce n'est qu'un gros tas de cailloux a grimper )



Le Mont-Blanc m'impressionne par sa taille, sa hauteur, il est massif, imposant. Mais c'est évident qu'il est moins impressionnant par certains aspects que des pics tels que le Cervin.
En parlant de Cervin, je l'ai vu mais de loin :




Au centre de la photo, il y a un pointe avec une sorte d'escalier sur la droite (on distingue uniquement la silouhette), eh bien c'est le Cervin. Juste à sa gauche on doit distinguer normalement le Mont Rose (plus au fond, donc plus petit). Et sinon, bien plus proche, il y a avait le Grand Combin qui se trouve sur la droite de la photo


----------



## molgow (2 Septembre 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Moi z'aussi je reviens d'une excursion en montagne
> Panorama du massif du Mont-Blanc depuis le Lac Blanc au-dessus des Praz-de-Chamonix



Très belle photo! Les couleurs sont sublimes!
Il me semble que je suis déjà monté à ce lac, ou alors je confonds avec un autre lac en dessus de Chamonix 
Est-ce qu'il y avait de la glace flottante sur ce lac ?


----------



## toto (2 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo! Les couleurs sont sublimes!
> Il me semble que je suis déjà monté à ce lac, ou alors je confonds avec un autre lac en dessus de Chamonix
> Est-ce qu'il y avait de la glace flottante sur ce lac ?


Merci, merci Molgow  
Euh, non pas de glace flottante, du moins à la date de la prise de vue (28 août 2004), mais je peux parfaitement imaginer que plus tôt en saison (juin?) il puisse encore y en avoir!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Très beau panorama Toto 

Pour ma part j'attends avec impatience les lumières de l'automne...

Et en attendant, quelques diffuseurs (drap blanc, calque) font illusion en tout cas j'espère 

*Some Bred* (s©arab):


----------



## Madmac (2 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Très beau panorama Toto
> 
> Pour ma part j'attends avec impatience les lumières de l'automne...
> 
> ...



wouaohhh!!!
superbe.

en faire un tableau...


----------



## mactambour (2 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> wouaohhh!!!
> superbe.
> 
> en faire un tableau...



* Tout mais absolument tout dans cette page est admirable...*

 Les montagnes de Molgow et de Toto, le *Bred* de Petit Scarabée, la vache ... tout... 

Je voulais vous montrer que dans les Landes il n'y avait pas seulement des Pins... de l'herbe verte et douce pour s'y rouler ou y faire la sieste... des vesses de loup sur lesquelles il ne faut pas s'asseoir...   
Mais qu'il y avait aussi d'autres arbres...   
Oserai-je ???   
Et oui j'ose :


----------



## Madmac (3 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *Je voulais vous montrer que dans les Landes il n'y avait pas seulement des Pins... de l'herbe verte et douce pour s'y rouler ou y faire la sieste... des vesses de loup sur lesquelles il ne faut pas s'asseoir...
> Mais qu'il y avait aussi d'autres arbres...
> Oserai-je ???
> Et oui j'ose :
> ...


*


Oh oui!!!! faire la sieste, après avoir mangé des cèpes* des landes, au creux des branches de cet arbre... que ça doit être bon. :love:  :love: 
je sens que je vais partir en vacances là-bas, moi...   


* avec du persil, de l'ail, une goutte de vinaigre balsamique, et de la crême...  :rateau:*


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>


 Un peu de tecnique, scarab, il sort d'où, ton pain de seigle ?


----------



## turnover (3 Septembre 2004)

hummmmmmmmmmmmm un bon pain, un bon poivron, de l'huile d'olive et miam 
 Après faut un bon café n'est ce pas ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

Pfiou! beau travail sur la lumière scarab' et turnover


----------



## mactambour (3 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui!!!! faire la sieste, après avoir mangé des cèpes* des landes, au creux des branches de cet arbre... que ça doit être bon. :love:  :love:
> je sens que je vais partir en vacances là-bas, moi...
> 
> 
> * avec du persil, de l'ail, une goutte de vinaigre balsamique, et de la crême...  :rateau:



Vivivi... et surtout aussi avec le café de Turnover... je bave des ronds de chapeau devant cette image... (il me semble connue ??, me trompe-je ???) car elle a un je ne sais quoi de naturel... je suppose qu'elle est assez travaillée... mais ce qu'elle transmet est des plus "nature"...Bravo Turnover.

PS J'ai du *Vrai* vinaigre balsamique de Modène où j'ai un ami.... 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (3 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens juste d'une excursion en montagne où j'avais un point de vue splendide sur les Alpes et notamment le Mont Blanc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tous, et à commencer par Molgow, puis à toto, puis à Petit Scarabée, puis à Turnover, mon admiration inconditionnelle pour toutes ces images merveilleuses...  Ces montagnes, superbes, ces couleurs, l'air pur qu'on y respire même sur son écran, la petite feuille verte dans la bouche de la vache, les lacs, miroirs de nos âmes, les nourritures terrestres et le café fumant (quelle belle photo !!!) et (pardon Alan), j'aime aussi le Mont Blanc que je ne peux comparer au Cervin..   
Béatitude...   

A tous  :love:  :love: 

Molgow : d'ou est pris le Mt Blanc ???


----------



## alan.a (3 Septembre 2004)

Pas grave 

Mont point de vue sur le Mont est juste esthétique. La montagne est haute, certes, mais je ne la trouve pas vraiment belle. Et d'un point de vue technique alpine, elle n'est pas la plus intéressante (mais j'irai quand même au sommet un jour).


----------



## molgow (3 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Molgow : d'ou est pris le Mt Blanc ???



Depuis la Haute-Cime (Dents du Midi) (3257m).
Sur cette photo, c'est la pointe la plus à droite.


----------



## Zheng He (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je tiens à vous féliciter et à vous remercier pour toutes les magnifiques photos que vous nous faites partagées. j'aimerais m'offrir un appareil numérique pour prendre en photo de beaux panoramas et les mettre ensuite en fond d'écran. Je précise que j'ai un 23" et que je travaille en 1920*1200. Pourriez vous me conseiller ?


----------



## turnover (3 Septembre 2004)

Il vaudrait mieux que tu poses cette question dans le forum photos. Ici on met les photos.
Et à propos en voilà une.


----------



## mactambour (3 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la Haute-Cime (Dents du Midi) (3257m).
> Sur cette photo, c'est la pointe la plus à droite.



Superbe ta photo (du mont Blanc) (les deux d'ailleurs)

Pour Alan, un peu de Cervin... *ici*
_Je signale que les images sont anciennes... prises avec un Retina II et Kodachrome 25 ASA._ 

 

Pour Turnover: Les chevaux sont-ils des camargais ??? tu as fais une photo bistre ??? d'emblée ou corrigée après ???
J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## turnover (3 Septembre 2004)

Ce sont des Camarguais bien sûr, la femelle du premier plan appartient à un ami qui à le mas ou sont les chevaux et les biaux (taureaux), le second c'est le mien.
Ils sont en semi liberté dans la camargue.
J'ai pris la photo puis je l'ai recadré et corrigé après. Si tu veux la vrai photo plus grande que j'ai coupé, je te l'envoie.


----------



## alan.a (3 Septembre 2004)

Super le Cervin !! 

Mon Cervin, côté italien




Côté Suisse




Au Rollei 35 Tri X (mais là on ne voit rien)

Pour revenir dans mon petit coin, la cathédrale de Rouen sous extasie





















Et pour conclure, pour les amoureux de mon grand sens des sujets photographiques palpitants, voici les premières photos numériques de mon fils aîné de 5 ans 












Bon faut dire que je les traîne lui et son frère sur mes zones de prises de vues depuis tjrs.
C'est grave ?


----------



## alan.a (3 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des Camarguais bien sûr, la femelle du premier plan appartient à un ami qui à le mas ou sont les chevaux et les biaux (taureaux), le second c'est le mien.
> Ils sont en semi liberté dans la camargue.



Ce sont des Normandes bien sûr. la femelle du premier plan appartient à un ami qui à un élevage ou sont les grenouilles et les bufonides (crapauds), la seconde c'est la mienne.
Elles sont en semi-liberté dans la mare.


----------



## turnover (3 Septembre 2004)

Ou tu la met pendant l'hiver ?


----------



## alan.a (3 Septembre 2004)

euh ... dans mon assiette ?


----------



## mfay (3 Septembre 2004)

Si on en vient aux grenouilles, voici la mienne, pûre Ardennaise. Trop petite à manger


----------



## mactambour (4 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Super le Cervin !!
> 
> Mon Cervin, côté italien
> 
> ...


 La cathédrale de Rouen : c'est délirant !! A quelle occasion s'est elle illuminée de la sorte.. encore un coup de Michel Jarre ???
Et pour ce qui est duu futur Cartier Bresson : c'est  sur tu en feras quelqu'un... 
Et je trouve que du dois continuer à l'emmener avec toi...


----------



## mactambour (4 Septembre 2004)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Si on en vient aux grenouilles, voici la mienne, pûre Ardennaise. Trop petite à manger



Et voici les miennes...  
Pures Languedociennes.... L'hiver elles partent vers le soleil je suppose    car elles, ne m'ont rien dit à ce sujet...







 
 :love:


----------



## Madmac (5 Septembre 2004)

Prise hier soir....


----------



## jfr (5 Septembre 2004)

La photo est très belle,
mais le cadre en bois, euh, comment dire...


----------



## mactambour (5 Septembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> La photo est très belle,
> mais le cadre en bois, euh, comment dire...



Je la trouve très belle... la photo...
 

Donc si je comprends bien il y avait un bel orage hier soir...   et aujourd'hui ??? Bain ???  
Le temps peut changer...   

 :love:


----------



## jfr (5 Septembre 2004)

Souvenir d'un passage à Marseille...


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2004)

pas de doute, ce jeune homme a du talent: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quant à moi, je me ballade toujours autant à bruxelles (password: ibiza).


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Souvenir d'un passage à Marseille...





j'aime beaucoup toutes les nuances de couleurs sur les façades.  :love: 

pour les amateurs de montagne et d'escalade (je crois qu'il y en a quelques uns sur ce forum ) il y a un superbe manga sur le sujet: "le sommet des dieux" de jirô taniguchi et yumemakura baku. croyez-moi, vous ne serez pas déçus.


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2004)

et pour ceux qui ont la flemme d'aller sur le site, un petite échantillon.


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2004)

encore un échantillon gratuit:


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2004)

il y avait visiblement au début du siècle à bruxelles un architecte qui s'appelait:


----------



## Madmac (5 Septembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> La photo est très belle,
> mais le cadre en bois, euh, comment dire...



c'est dans Galerie...
c'est ce que je trouve de moins moche..., non je plaisante, j'aime le bois.


----------



## Madmac (5 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je la trouve très belle... la photo...
> 
> 
> Donc si je comprends bien il y avait un bel orage hier soir...   et aujourd'hui ??? Bain ???
> ...



non, non, pas d'orage... comme ce soir, après une très belle journée, un soleil qui se couche en beauté.
ce soir :





Par contre, pas réussi à couper le fil du téléphone... si quelqu'un sait faire...?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et voici les miennes...
> Pures Languedociennes.... L'hiver elles partent vers le soleil je suppose    car elles, ne m'ont rien dit à ce sujet...
> 
> 
> ...


 Tres chouette cette photo mactambour! 

 Alan: on sent un tres nette influence parternelle dans les sujets du fiston


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres chouette cette photo mactambour!



Oui  G5 Françoise ?

Merci à ceux qui ont commenté le pain de seigle posté avant mon week end Champignons ...






Et Merci encore à Hegemonikon pour l'accueil Ardéchois


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2004)

Superbe !! J'en ai une faut que je la retrouve, c'est la même composition à un champignon près, mais c'est des Lactarius Deliciosus 
 Par contre dès que je récup mon iBook j'tenvoie ton légume dans un scène quasi identique ossi


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui  G5 Françoise ?
> 
> Merci à ceux qui ont commenté le pain de seigle posté avant mon week end Champignons ...
> 
> ...


 C'est des sanguins ca non? Miam!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou! beau travail sur la lumière scarab' et turnover



J'étais absent quelques jours, j'ai du retard. 
Effectivement, beau travail.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres chouette cette photo mactambour!
> 
> Alan: on sent un tres nette influence parternelle dans les sujets du fiston




Nous sommes d'accord. 
La photo avec les deux grenouilles est très belle.
Je suspecte Alan de tenir l'appareil et de juste demander à son fils d'appuyer.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Très beau panorama Toto
> 
> Pour ma part j'attends avec impatience les lumières de l'automne...
> 
> ...



Je veux manger chez petit scarabée, Je veux manger chez petit scarabée, Je veux manger chez petit scarabée!!!      

Magnifique image, comme d'hab.


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2004)

Paul, je t'accompagnerais volontiers dans un p'tit bouchon lyonnais. 

A propos, pourquoi ne pas organiser une AES du côté de cette superbe ville. On en reparle dans le forum rendez-vous?


----------



## jfr (6 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans Galerie...
> c'est ce que je trouve de moins moche..., non je plaisante, j'aime le bois.


oui oui, moi aussi j'aime le bois (enfin, je déteste pas), c'est la bordure verte qui ne met pas les photos en valeur, je trouve...
C'est dommage, car ce ciel est magnifique!:love:


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je veux manger chez petit scarabée, Je veux manger chez petit scarabée, Je veux manger chez petit scarabée!!!
> 
> Magnifique image, comme d'hab.



C'est fait ! Le pain était fameux avec un petit plateau de fromage


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui  G5 Françoise ?
> 
> Merci à ceux qui ont commenté le pain de seigle posté avant mon week end Champignons ...
> 
> ...



Tu ne t'étais pas trompé : belle photo !

Quel dommage de les avoir abandonnés aux limaces  :hein: 

 Sympathique petite soirée en effet !


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2004)

faite avec un 300D avec une balance des blanc pas génial

(quelqu'un explique la paternité d'une photo a imax ?  )


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage de les avoir abandonnés aux limaces  :hein:



Tu es sûr qu'ils étaient comestibles ?    méfie-toi du scarabée


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faite avec un 300D avec une balance des blanc pas génial



Je sais pas si la photo est réussie, mais le sujet est magnifique !  :love:  :love:  :love:  

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2004)

Rezba Total Disco Style.  :love: :love:

(merci à Paul pour le prêt de l'appareil  )

'+


----------



## alan.a (6 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suspecte Alan de tenir l'appareil et de juste demander à son fils d'appuyer.



Même pas . J'ai collé l'APN sur un pied photos, et zoupla ils sont partis s'amuser.

Sur le site familial, je viens de poster l'intégralité des photos.

Comme tu le verras, j'étais bien occupé à faire autre chose !!!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Rezba Total Disco Style.  :love: :love:
> 
> (merci à Paul pour le prêt de l'appareil  )
> 
> '+



J'aime beaucoup cette photo que tu as fait de Silvia.   






Les autres du Gognol avec mon apn sont ici.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Une de Mackie avec mon APN, sympa.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Même pas . J'ai collé l'APN sur un pied photos, et zoupla ils sont partis s'amuser.
> 
> Sur le site familial, je viens de poster l'intégralité des photos.
> 
> Comme tu le verras, j'étais bien occupé à faire autre chose !!!



Vu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Merci 



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> la même composition à un champignon près, mais c'est des Lactarius Deliciosus
> Par contre dès que je récup mon iBook j'tenvoie ton légume dans un scène quasi identique ossi



Arff j'ai toujours eu du mal à trouver (gustativement) les lactaires "délicieux" à part les sanguins 

C'est quoi "mon" légume ? 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est des sanguins ca non? Miam!



Tu est aussi allé au Quebec ? parce que là bas ils apellent le bolet pourpre "bolet sanguin", 
sinon chez nous c'est bolet à pied rouge ou bolet à beau pied celui que j'ai posté.
Il y a une variété de lactaire "lactaire sanguin" (lactarius sanguifluus), mais comme au Québec le vieux Français est 
bien plus courant que chez nous, il y a des chances que le bolet pourpre soit encore apellé "sanguin" dans certaines régions,
(il est comestible uniquement après dessiccation)



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je veux manger chez petit scarabée, Je veux manger chez petit scarabée, Je veux manger chez petit scarabée!!!





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Paul, je t'accompagnerais volontiers dans un p'tit bouchon lyonnais.
> 
> A propos, pourquoi ne pas organiser une AES du côté de cette superbe ville. On en reparle dans le forum rendez-vous?



Héhé vous êtes les bienvenus 

Je pense bouger plutôt du coté de chez Macelène et Mactambour, enfin si les pierres sont encore accessibles,
mais il y aura table d'hôtes, après les photos de produits, faut bien les manger 




			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage de les avoir abandonnés aux limaces  :hein:
> 
> Sympathique petite soirée en effet !



T'inquiètes, je n'aurais pas laissé des têtes de nêgre ou des cèpes des pins aux limaces,
ceux là sont bons après une cuisson longue... bof bof.
(Traines pas trop pour finir le paté croute, je ne mets pas de conservateurs  )



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr qu'ils étaient comestibles ?    méfie-toi du scarabée



Héhé, réponse juste au dessus 

Je ne ramasse que 4 variétés : boletus edulis (cèpe de Bordeaux), boletus aerus (tête de nêgre), boletus pinobilus (cèpe des pins), boletus aestivalis (cèpe réticulé).
Tous vraiment excellents.
Et dans ces cas là je partage avec les copains


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> T'inquiètes, je n'aurais pas laissé des têtes de nêgre ou des cèpes des pins aux limaces,
> ceux là sont bons après une cuisson longue... bof bof.
> (Traines pas trop pour finir le paté croute, je ne mets pas de conservateurs  )



C'est fait ! Mais j'ai remarqué que le foie gras ralentit la cadence du travailleur agricole 

Je reprends mon super régime de viande rouge grillée avec un peu de cep vermeil (sic!  ) offert par un ami :






Regarde bien l'âge du Saint-Estèphe (excellent à ma grande surprise) : je me dis qu'en vous invitant tous les deux conjointement on doit pouvoir arriver à passer une bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien l'âge du Saint-Estèphe (excellent à ma grande surprise) : je me dis qu'en vous invitant tous les deux conjointement on doit pouvoir arriver à passer une bonne soirée



Effectivement  Les "Perrin" étaient très bien aussi. (je suis entrain d'imaginer la magnifique journée qu'il doit faire dans ta colline)


----------



## turnover (7 Septembre 2004)

Hey me mettez pas l'alcool à la bouche à 10h du mat 
 Encore une photo culinaire adorable miam à croquer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Hey me mettez pas l'alcool à la bouche à 10h du mat
> Encore une photo culinaire adorable miam à croquer



Bah quoi c'est l'heure du blanc  

Pour en revenir à la photo d'Hegemonikon j'adore le Chasse Spleen, d'ailleurs c'est comme ça que devraient s'appeller tous les vins :love: :style: 

(la photo de tarte aux cèpes c'était juste pour montrer comment avaient fini les 1ers de l'année 2004)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu est aussi allé au Quebec ? parce que là bas ils apellent le bolet pourpre "bolet sanguin",
> sinon chez nous c'est bolet à pied rouge ou bolet à beau pied celui que j'ai posté.
> Il y a une variété de lactaire "lactaire sanguin" (lactarius sanguifluus), mais comme au Québec le vieux Français est
> bien plus courant que chez nous, il y a des chances que le bolet pourpre soit encore apellé "sanguin" dans certaines régions,
> (il est comestible uniquement après dessiccation)


 Nan j'ai encore jamais mis les pieds au Quebec mais j'ai vecu 15 ans dans le sud est de la France ou on mange des sanguins au vinaigre préparés comme dans le lien que j'ai posté.
  Je sais pas si c'est la meme varieté que celle des Quebequois, j'y connais pas grand chose a part que j'adore ca


----------



## turnover (7 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Arff j'ai toujours eu du mal à trouver (gustativement) les lactaires "délicieux" à part les sanguins


 Allez allez avec un bon blanc ça passe. En grillade avec un zeste d'huile d'olive et un poil de sel 

 Ton légume arrive. J'oublié hier soir


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2004)

à tous ceux qui aiment les bébetes...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vecu 15 ans dans le sud est de la France ou on mange des sanguins au vinaigre préparés comme dans le lien que j'ai posté.
> Je sais pas si c'est la meme varieté que celle des Quebequois, j'y connais pas grand chose a part que j'adore ca



D'après une recherche que je viens de faire, il s'agirait bien de lactaires qu'on trouve en semi-conserve,
pour les consommer comme des antipastis, ce qui me semble logique, les lactaires traités comme ça
restent croquant, alors que le cèpe en bocal (à l'huile ou au vinaigre) a une tendance à devenir mou et gluant.
Sauf les petits et surtout les têtes de nêgre, utilisés dans le Piémont pour les antipastis  miam


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> à tous ceux qui aiment les bébetes...


 Wouah jolie bebette!
 On dirait Supermoquette


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Même pas . J'ai collé l'APN sur un pied photos, et zoupla ils sont partis s'amuser.
> 
> Sur le site familial, je viens de poster l'intégralité des photos.
> 
> Comme tu le verras, j'étais bien occupé à faire autre chose !!!


  Arrffff: un enfant recyclable!   






  En tous cas chapeau bas pour le boulot sur l'abri pour la moto  Ca va les ampoules?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arrffff: un enfant recyclable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi aussi je me suis promené sur le site perso d'Alan : au bout de 5 minutes tu as l'impression de faire partie de sa famille  

Super le T-shirt d'Alan junior : à son âge j'avais un truc du style chapi chapô ou la noireaude (vous savez la vache sous anti dépresseurs).


----------



## mactambour (7 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> D'après une recherche que je viens de faire, il s'agirait bien de lactaires qu'on trouve en semi-conserve,
> pour les consommer comme des antipastis, ce qui me semble logique, les lactaires traités comme ça
> restent croquant, alors que le cèpe en bocal (à l'huile ou au vinaigre) a une tendance à devenir mou et gluant.
> Sauf les petits et surtout les têtes de nêgre, utilisés dans le Piémont pour les antipastis  miam


Ah je vois.. tu est aussi imbattable en champignons qu'en photos....  
Qu'allons nous devenir devant tout cela ??? dis moi ???  

Ceci dit je profite de la page pour :
remercier tous ceux qui ont trouvé mon image bien ou superbe ou terrible... merci merci (y compris toi JP et oui le G5) et poster un champignon pour ne pas être en reste..  
Malheureusement celle ci n'est pas la meilleure ou peut-être même pas comestible....   Attendons le verdict...
Il *faut* faire une AES ou P ou G ou ... ??? quelque part et les pierres sont toujours là...  

Paul : superbe la photo de Silvia... je l'aime beaucoup.






Dans mon jardin, en fin de soirée.

 :love:


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arrffff: un enfant recyclable!



  



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas chapeau bas pour le boulot sur l'abri pour la moto



Merci   3 jours de boulots et hop une résidence secondaire 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca va les ampoules?



Depuis que j'ai survécu à mon adolescence, j'ai plus de pb d'ampoules 

Sinon entre l'escalade, les 6000 m 2 de jardin à entretenir et les enfants à corriger, j'ai le cuir de la main qui résiste à tout. Enfin, sauf au coup de hache ... ça c'est un truc qui picote quand même :mouais: 



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je me suis promené sur le site perso d'Alan : au bout de 5 minutes tu as l'impression de faire partie de sa famille



Il ne te reste plus qu'a faire quelques petits km pour venir prendre un coup de cidre  



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Ma femme me signale que cela lui rappelle quelques vieux patients de son service    :mouais: 

Tout d'un coup, j'ai peur de vieillir !!!


----------



## molgow (7 Septembre 2004)

Avec toutes ces belles photos de nourritures et de champignons, voilà une jolie framboise qui n'est restée sur son framboisier pas plus longtemps que le temps de la photo


----------



## mactambour (7 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes ces belles photos de nourritures et de champignons, voilà une jolie framboise qui n'est restée sur son framboisier pas plus longtemps que le temps de la photo



Pourquoi ???  
Tu l'as mangée ???  

Pour Alan... et son épouse : J'en étais sûre... en prenant l'image je pensais qu'il y en aurait au moins un pour.....    

 :love:


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ???
> Tu l'as mangée ???



les miennes sont déjà en confitures



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> en prenant l'image je pensais qu'il y en aurait au moins un pour.....



C'est pas moi, c'est ma femme  !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> D'après une recherche que je viens de faire, il s'agirait bien de lactaires qu'on trouve en semi-conserve,
> pour les consommer comme des antipastis, ce qui me semble logique, les lactaires traités comme ça
> restent croquant, alors que le cèpe en bocal (à l'huile ou au vinaigre) a une tendance à devenir mou et gluant.
> Sauf les petits et surtout les têtes de nêgre, utilisés dans le Piémont pour les antipastis  miam



Il y avait dans le temps un tout petit bois où on ne trouvait quasiment que des cèpes nains : avec une centaine, t'arrivais tout juste au kilo   Pour mettre au vinaigre, c'était idéal. Ça remplace bien les cornichons.


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> à tous ceux qui aiment les bébetes...



J'aime bien les bébêtes. Éphippigère, je suppose.


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes ces belles photos de nourritures et de champignons



C'est pas très sympa pour Sylvia ça...  :mouais:    

'+


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Septembre 2004)

Et hop, une mise à jour de mes photos... si vous aimez les navions...   C'est ICI  :love:  :love:  :love: 
D'autres suivront, car je dois faire un gros tri... sur à peu près 350 photos!  :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Septembre 2004)

Salut salut !
  A la base j'étais juste venu poser ma bête question, mais je vois que vous aimez les photos...
Acceptez ma modeste contribution


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

A mon tour. Dommage que la bête soit coupée, j'avais le soleil dans les yeux et l'appareil à bout de bras. 






La sauterelle devait bien faire 7 ou 8 centimètres.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai survécu à mon adolescence, j'ai plus de pb d'ampoules


 Et l'audition ca va?


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Septembre 2004)

vous êtes sur les bestioles, moi sur les parapentes   







  j'en ai bien une avec une jolie mante religieuse en train d'escalader une plante heu... verte, mais ça serai dommage de se faire sortir avec seulement 4 posts.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai bien une avec une jolie mante religieuse en train d'escalader une plante heu... verte, mais ça serai dommage de se faire sortir avec seulement 4 posts.


 Oui d'autant que tes photos sont sympas (un peu sombre mais ca doit venir de l'ecran du PC du boulot)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes ces belles photos de nourritures et de champignons, voilà une jolie framboise qui n'est restée sur son framboisier pas plus longtemps que le temps de la photo



Commentaires de ma seconde fille (pour ceux qui ne savent pas encore : 3 ans  ) en voyant ta photo :

"OOoh des framboises, moi j'aime les framboises miam miammiamiamiamiamiam ..."
 

Il y à vraiment de jolie photos par ici !


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Septembre 2004)

Les groseilles me manque... bon, y'a des compensations par contre...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes sur les bestioles, moi sur les parapentes



J'aime beaucoup cette photo.   

Bienvenu parmi nous.


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2004)

j'ai mis sur mon site une sélection de quelques photos prises au botswana par ma soeur cet été

http://ece.fsa.ucl.ac.be/cwinandy/safari/index.html

    les plus belles, pour moi :


----------



## borghy (9 Septembre 2004)

Voilà ma petite contribution , je suis un amateur , je viens de commencer de prendre quelque photos par çi et par là...
Je n'avais qu'un petit ixus de deux millions de pixels, donc la qualitée de l'image , n'est pas au top...
mais soyez indulgent sivouplééé 





  Copenhague








 Copenhague








 encore Copenhague







 Berlin







 Berlin





Encore Berlin







Budapest 








 Budapest






 Budapest






 Budapest


j'adore la dernière


----------



## turnover (9 Septembre 2004)

Borghy : bien belles, j'aime bien la septième.  
Decoris : Superbe pays, superbes animaux. ça j'adore les animaux   :love:  :love:
manulemafatais : superbe mais j'aurais bien aimé que l'aile sooit complète   
Et pour revenir aux bestioles


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2004)

... la voile complète, voui.




Mais forcement elle est plus petite... Pasqu' en numérique pour avoir un grand-angle bonjour


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2004)

Cookie n'a pas encore bien comprit comment fait son maitre pour toujours disparaitre comme ça...


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2004)

Souriez :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... la réunion lé bon !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

borghy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ma petite contribution , je suis un amateur , je viens de commencer de prendre quelque photos par çi et par là...
> Je n'avais qu'un petit ixus de deux millions de pixels, donc la qualitée de l'image , n'est pas au top...
> mais soyez indulgent sivouplééé
> 
> ...


 J'aime beaucoup celle là


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Cookie n'a pas encore bien comprit comment fait son maitre pour toujours disparaitre comme ça...


   



 turnover: tres chouette comme d'hab'


----------



## einqui (9 Septembre 2004)

J'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Mais je reviens du Montana ou j'ai pris quelques photos alors je vous en montre quelques unes


----------



## turnover (9 Septembre 2004)

Einqui : j'aime bien la première. Ou il y en a d'autres ?


----------



## einqui (9 Septembre 2004)

Merci 

 Elles sont dans une galerie encore non-ouverte de mon site, mais tu peux y acceder en te rendant directement a la page suivante :

www.furanku.net/MONTANA/thumb-montana.html

 La plupart ont ete prises dans le parc de Yellowstone.


----------



## turnover (9 Septembre 2004)

Rhaaaa lovely  :love:  :love:  :love:  J'ai dit que j'aimais les animaux ?   
Je précise : Ta photo nommé Elks


----------



## einqui (9 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa lovely  :love:  :love:  :love:  J'ai dit que j'aimais les animaux ?
> Je précise : Ta photo nommé Elks


  :rose:  
  Heureux que mes photos te plaisent

 Sinon, Elks c'est le nom des bebetes en question. Je viens de regarder dans le dico. En francais, apparemment, ce sont des élans, mais j'en doute.... mon dico doit etre mauvais 

 Et je viens de faire un tour sur ta page de photoblog...... L'araignee en premiere page, c'est quasiment une tentative de meurtre!!!!


----------



## mactambour (9 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa lovely  :love:  :love:  :love:  J'ai dit que j'aimais les animaux ?
> Je précise : Ta photo nommé Elks



C'est encore l'été et les grenades ne sont pas tout à fait mûres...  

Alors en voici une...quand même






J'ai beaucoup aimé les voyages imagés divers et variés de la page précédente... Le Danemark, Berlin, l'Afrique, et tout et tout.. c'est bon de se dépayser un peu   
J'aime bien aussi la bébête verte !!!

PS : la grenade est le plus ancien fruit du monde


----------



## sylko (9 Septembre 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Heureux que mes photos te plaisent
> 
> Sinon, Elks c'est le nom des bebetes en question. Je viens de regarder dans le dico. En francais, apparemment, ce sont des élans, mais j'en doute.... mon dico doit etre mauvais
> ...


Il me semble plutôt que ce sont des wapiti (cerfs). Il me semble que l'élan se traduit par moose. (orignal chez nos cousins québecois)


----------



## borghy (9 Septembre 2004)

Merci à ceux qui m'ont félicité , je vais éssayer de remettre d'autre photos tout à l'heure , je suis impressioner du talent de certaine personne ici , Ca me donne vraiment envie d'épargner pour m'acheter un très bon appareil...
quelle type d'appareil avez vous? 
bon je m'éloigne du sujet là...


----------



## einqui (9 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble plutôt que ce sont des wapiti (cerfs). Il me semble que l'élan se traduit par moose. (orignal chez nos cousins québecois)



C'est bien ce qui me fait douter de mon dico : il indique elan aussi bien pour Elk que pour Moose!!
Mais des mooses, j'en ai pas vu


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Hop 3 petites photos d'un couché de soleil chez moi près de paris 
















Une petite preference pour la 3eme personnelement.
Le tout pris avec un des 1ers autofocus argentique, sans objectif, enfin du matos de touriste


----------



## Zheng He (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde. Joli Bass j'adore les couchés de soleil. Je me disais que ce serait sympa si vous donniez vos photos en grand format style 1920*1200 comme çà on pourrait les mettre en fond d'écran.


----------



## duracel (9 Septembre 2004)

Une photo:


----------



## alan.a (9 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je me disais que ce serait sympa si vous donniez vos photos en grand format style 1920*1200 comme çà on pourrait les mettre en fond d'écran.



En voici une , mais elle a un peu souffert de la compression jpeg


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2004)

Salut !




Ben ouais, y'a du taf pour pouvoir donner des coup de boules...


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2004)

Sinon ça, ça va ?


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nuit zot tous...




à demain.


----------



## mactambour (9 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit zot tous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



manulemafatais !!!  vraiment tout joli, surtout "les choses qui volent" !!!  
Félicitations


----------



## alfred (9 Septembre 2004)

un après-midi d'été.








un soir de septembre.


----------



## borghy (10 Septembre 2004)

Voilà une nouvelle série , désolé une fois de plus pour la qualitée.


----------



## WS95000 (10 Septembre 2004)

Les chiens, y en a d'autres.


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Septembre 2004)

Ça va ce matin ?  




Ici lé bon, le soleil se lêve, les oiseaux chantent...




... et les fleurs... les fleurs heuu..




.. piquent.



Merçi pour les compliments.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> un après-midi d'été.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Euh alfred... t'as vu un peu grand cette fois ci pour tes photos. Tu pourrais les réduire?


----------



## mactambour (10 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh alfred... t'as vu un peu grand cette fois ci pour tes photos. Tu pourrais les réduire?


 JP .... je suis un peu tout à fait d'accord avec toi...


----------



## olof (10 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

 j'a mis en ligne ma gallerie sur l'Islande (en un peu Copenhague, aussi). Les textes ne sont pas défnitifs. Les images ont été légèrement retouchées sur un écran LCD assez lumieux. Sur mon écarn RTC du boulot, j'ai du booster la luminusité et un peu le contrast, sinon c'est trop terne.
  Ces photos sont plus touristiques et artistiques...

 Elles ont été prises avec un 300D avec les objectifs suivants :

 - Sigma 14, F2.8
 - Sigma 24-70, F2.8
 - Sigma 70-300, F4.5-5.6 (sauf erreur)

Le lien

  A+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Bon j'me lance ... j'ose aujourd'hui ... le tout sans aucune prétention  :rose: 

Un jour du mois de férvier, sur une plage ...


----------



## einqui (10 Septembre 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> j'a mis en ligne ma gallerie sur l'Islande (en un peu Copenhague, aussi). Les textes ne sont pas défnitifs. Les images ont été légèrement retouchées sur un écran LCD assez lumieux. Sur mon écarn RTC du boulot, j'ai du booster la luminusité et un peu le contrast, sinon c'est trop terne.
> Ces photos sont plus touristiques et artistiques...
> ...


 J'aime bien la photo des Icebergs :love: et puis celle de la vallee de Þórsmörk (comment on prononce??)
 Alors en conclusion : je note sur mon carnet : faire un tour en Islande


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Septembre 2004)

J'aime bcp une tof que j'avais prise du dôme des galeries Lafayette, pour la richesse du décor et des couleurs... sais plus trop ce que ça donne développé mais la voilà


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> j'a mis en ligne ma gallerie sur l'Islande
> 
> ...


 Je vois que nous avons fait un voyage assez similaire (voir signature). Ca me rappelle de tres bons souvenir de ce mois de juillet. Tu y etais quand?



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> celle de la vallee de Þórsmörk (comment on prononce??)


  le "Þ" se prononce en gros comme le "th" en Anglais et le ö se pronoce en gros "eu" 



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Alors en conclusion : je note sur mon carnet : faire un tour en Islande


  Fais tes éconnomies...


----------



## olof (10 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que nous avons fait un voyage assez similaire (voir signature). Ca me rappelle de tres bons souvenir de ce mois de juillet. Tu y etais quand?


 En effet !!! Et sympa tes photos ! 

 J'y était les 2 dernières semaines d'août. 

 Et j'y retournerais volontier, mais là, c'est à mon porte-monnaie de décider !!!!


----------



## alfred (10 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh alfred... t'as vu un peu grand cette fois ci pour tes photos. Tu pourrais les réduire?



voilà, veuillez accepter toutes mes confuses.


----------



## alfred (10 Septembre 2004)

pour me faire pardonner, un coucher de soleil.


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nuit zot tous  :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit zot tous  :sleep:




Sympa! Tu as utilisé quelle sensibilité? Car visiblement tu n'as pas fait un temps de pause long si non il y'aurait du filé dans les étoiles (ou alors tu etais en paralèlle sur un trepied astronomique motorisé)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa! Tu as utilisé quelle sensibilité? Car visiblement tu n'as pas fait un temps de pause long si non il y'aurait du filé dans les étoiles (ou alors tu etais en paralèlle sur un trepied astronomique motorisé)



wi c'est ce que je me demande egalement  

trepieds motorisé, je pense pas, y aurait un filé de palmier...

'fin j'ai fait que des foto d'astro, monté sur des telescope, avec des trepieds motorisé, dc je sais pas trop...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> trepieds motorisé, je pense pas, y aurait un filé de palmier...



Exact! Quel benet! :rose:


----------



## einqui (11 Septembre 2004)

Pour faire le file des etoiles il faut un temps de pose super long non? Je pense pas que 30s ou 1 minute soit suffisant. Non? 
En tout cas j'aime beaucoup cette atmosphere "Rencontre du trosieme type"


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Septembre 2004)

Ha haa ! ça gamberge...   
    En fait à la réunion on a des sacrés ciel la nuit, et avec les capteurs numérique (eos 300D) à 1600 asa et 30 s de pose... Tatannn :


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Septembre 2004)

Heuu... j'ai du y mettre un pti coup de pied à celle-là... pas super net.
  Celle-là est mieux non ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> En fait à la réunion on a des sacrés ciel la nuit



Fumier!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire le file des etoiles il faut un temps de pose super long non? Je pense pas que 30s ou 1 minute soit suffisant. Non?
> En tout cas j'aime beaucoup cette atmosphere "Rencontre du trosieme type"


 5 a 10 Min c'est suffisant, pour avoir d'enoooorme filé


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ha haa ! ça gamberge...
> En fait à la réunion on a des sacrés ciel la nuit, et avec les capteurs numérique (eos 300D) à 1600 asa et 30 s de pose... Tatannn :



 Pour faire des photos de nuit, tu devrais éviter à 1600 iso!   Parce que bonjour le bruit!   Laisse entre 400 et 800, y'a pas de problèmes...   C'est hyper exploitable...


----------



## Zheng He (11 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En voici une , mais elle a un peu souffert de la compression jpeg



Réponse du berger à la bergère : Plongée dans les caraïbes


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire des photos de nuit, tu devrais éviter à 1600 iso!   Parce que bonjour le bruit!   Laisse entre 400 et 800, y'a pas de problèmes...   C'est hyper exploitable...



  Bofbof, l'objectif de base du 300D ouvre à 3.5/5.6, pas brillant...
Je regrette mes vieux cailloux genre 50 à 1.2  

  Sinon ce matin je vous ai promis des tofs... avant on tombais en panne de peloche, maintenant c'est en panne de baterie... enfin, toujours ça :


----------



## alan.a (11 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Réponse du berger à la bergère : Plongée dans les caraïbes





Dommage, si tu avais eu un moyen format, on aurait pu compter les poils 

En tout cas, super fond d'écran


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Septembre 2004)




----------



## olof (12 Septembre 2004)

Mais pourquoi dort-il ???


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Septembre 2004)

...pareil


----------



## olof (12 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> ...pareil


Excellent   

Mais t'as pas honte ? J'appelle la SPA  :love:


----------



## Madmac (12 Septembre 2004)

Les nuages de cette fin d'après midi chaude et ensoleillée...  






ça fait pas trop faire-part de deuil...? cette déco.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'me lance ... j'ose aujourd'hui ... le tout sans aucune prétention  :rose:
> 
> Un jour du mois de férvier, sur une plage ...



Très sympa tes photos Lorna.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ha haa ! ça gamberge...
> En fait à la réunion on a des sacrés ciel la nuit, et avec les capteurs numérique (eos 300D) à 1600 asa et 30 s de pose... Tatannn :



Comme l'a très bien noté JPMISS: "fumier".      

ça donne envie en tous cas.


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa tes photos Lorna.



J'aime beaucoup la première des deux.
La 2e un peu moins, on ne distingue pas assez bien le premier plan à mon goût.
Malgré tout, bravo Lorna


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Septembre 2004)

J'étais aussi sur les ciel hier... 





un peu grande pt'être, j'ai pas resisté


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Septembre 2004)

plus bas, plus tard (plus petit )


----------



## mactambour (13 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Les nuages de cette fin d'après midi chaude et ensoleillée...
> 
> 
> 
> ça fait pas trop faire-part de deuil...? cette déco.



Je trouve un peu !!! et je trouve aussi plein de petits carrés sur l'image ??? 
 

Du ciel dans l'eau ...  La Dordogne






Très jolies tes image Lorna


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Septembre 2004)

Des photos ! des photos !

 Bon d'accord   






















     voilà


----------



## alan.a (13 Septembre 2004)

Travailles tu à l'office de tourisme de la Réunion ou à la fédération de vol à voile ... ?


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Septembre 2004)

t'as raison, j'devrai..    

  Non, juste, j'Aime cette île (et ma doudou   )


----------



## olof (13 Septembre 2004)

Allez hop, un p'tit lever de soleil et quelques nuages...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

Pfuii au moins 4 nouvelles pages 

Du mal à suivre moi. Bravo.

*J'voudrais sortir de là !* (s©arab)






Essai de désaturation sur une partie de la tof, à revoir quand j'aurais le temps.  
Mais comme je l'ai faite avec ça en tête je vous poste mon premier jet.


----------



## mactambour (13 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pfuii au moins 4 nouvelles pages
> 
> Du mal à suivre moi. Bravo.
> 
> ...



J'aime bcp cette image JMi ...   
Tu me diras dans l'oreille comment tu fais la gaffe rouge !!   
 :love: 
Pour manulemafatais des bougainvillées !!! ici ou presque (à Beaulieu sur mer)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras dans l'oreille comment tu fais la gaffe rouge !!


Merci Françoise 
La réponse était dans mon post:





			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Essai de désaturation sur une partie de la tof


(j'ai désaturé la couleur sauf sur la gaffe, mais c'est pas encore ça, j'aurais du utiliser le lasso)



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour manulemafatais des bougainvillées !!! ici ou presque (à Beaulieu sur mer)


 Arrêtez les fleurs des iles ça me donne des envies d'éfluves de Tiaré au petit matin


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Septembre 2004)

Et voili une photo faite avec mon petit Ixus (j'espère l'avoir bien compressée et mise au bon fromat...)

Au fait, sur la droite, où il y a les deux tétons, c'est Leysin!


----------



## molgow (13 Septembre 2004)

Joli, mais un peu sombre!

L'endroit est splendide! :love: :love: :rateau:

Ca devait être au printemps, mois d'avril? vu la neige. c'est juste? 

PS: on voit aussi les Rochers de Naye sur le devant, et la Dent de Jaman juste à gauche


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Joli, mais un peu sombre!
> 
> L'endroit est splendide! :love: :love: :rateau:
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est sombre parce que c'était le matin tôt, le soleil était pas encore levé   

Bingo, c'était bien au printemps!


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Septembre 2004)

Bon allez, à moi... je me lance...   Une photo d'iguane, je suis allé dans un zoo ce lundi... hehehe, he bien, j'aime bien moi!  :love: 






Vous voulez voir d'autres images? C'EST ICI!!    :love:


----------



## mactambour (14 Septembre 2004)

Superbe le Zoo !! Mon préféré : l'ours assis !! me rappelle Berne
Amitiés


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Superbe le Zoo !! Mon préféré : l'ours assis !! me rappelle Berne
> Amitiés



et ça mange les moustiques ces bêtes là... ??


----------



## iTof (14 Septembre 2004)

tu bosses avec quels optiques 200/400 (en équivalent 24x36) ? Si seulement j'trouvais un moyen de coller un dos numérique sur mon EOS RT pour garder mes zooms... Si un jour tu passes à Lyon, le Parc de la Tête d'Or est incontournable. Tu as aussi le safari de Peaugres (Ardèche, 07).


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez voir d'autres images? C'EST ICI!!    :love:


  Superbes photos comme d'hab' Phootek 
   Ma préférée:






   Ton paon me rappelle quelque chose:






  Et ton lézard il me rappelle celui ci:






   Pour les bestioles j'ai ca aussi:






   (et c'etait pas dans un zoo  )


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Septembre 2004)

Coucou, merci pour vos commentaires!   Pour iTof, j'ai utilisé un Sigma 55/200 4-5.6... et en plus du bas de gamme!!! J'aimerais bien me trouver un objectif L par exemple... avec ouverture constante à 2.8 mais bon... question prix, argh!   Mais je suis content que cela vous plaise!  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> j'ai utilisé un Sigma 55/200 4-5.6...


 La 3eme (les 2 crocos) c'est pas avec un grand angle?


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La 3eme (les 2 crocos) c'est pas avec un grand angle?



Vi vi JPMiss!   T'as l'oeil!


----------



## manulemafatais (14 Septembre 2004)

Super les photos ! sacrée lumière sur le lézard.






Finalement 400 asa c'est pas mal... 




pas mal du tout...


----------



## molgow (14 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour les bestioles j'ai ca aussi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je demande à ce que cette photo soit censurée!!!  

Non mais...


----------



## turnover (15 Septembre 2004)

Mais non mais non ... C'est un documentaire animalier pour les enfants.  Ne voyez vous pas que les antilopes se nourrissent avec si peu d'herbe que les lions sont obligés de gratter la terre pour chercher de l'eau   
*Bravo tout le monde pour vos photos   *


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, à moi... je me lance...  Une photo d'iguane, je suis allé dans un zoo ce lundi... hehehe, he bien, j'aime bien moi! :love:
> 
> Vous voulez voir d'autres images? C'EST ICI!!   :love:


Il y a un croco au zoo de Servion?  

Fiouuuu, depuis que mes enfants ont pris de l'âge, je n'y ai plus remis les pieds...  

Superbe série de photos.


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Septembre 2004)

Y'a des petites vaguelettes qui sont rentrées de sud-ouest ce matin...




... pas un chat sur la vague de st-leu les gars !


----------



## benao (15 Septembre 2004)

pas mieux!


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Septembre 2004)

Je regrette de ne pas avoir fait plus de tofs today, ça c'est un autre jour :



toujours st-leu


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Septembre 2004)

.. pas terrible les clickable thumbnai, c'est mieux comme ça non ?


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je suis pas une pro de photo, mais voilà ma contribution de photo sur le thème de la plage! Je la trouvais sympa


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis pas une pro de photo, mais voilà ma contribution de photo sur le thème de la plage! Je la trouvais sympa



Sympa.  Pour la taille... c juste correct... ne les fais pas plus grandes. 

On attend les suivantes.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Septembre 2004)

'

Paris-Plage juillet 2004, 23h et quelques poussières, Nikon F801-s, 50 mm 1.8, Fuji Superia 800, scan tout pourri.

'+


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2004)

Sur cette photo j'essaie de ressembler à mon avatar :  






PS: non non je ne suis pas narcissique... :rateau:


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Septembre 2004)

Un chti bébé otarie au Tierpark à Berne, hier...  :love:  :love: Trop mimi la bouille!   






Pour le reste des photos, C'EST ICI!!


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Paris-Plage juillet 2004, 23h et quelques poussières, Nikon F801-s, 50 mm 1.8, Fuji Superia 800, scan tout pourri.
> 
> '+



tu n'as pas utilisé de flash, non ? La Fuji est bien poussée pour un éclaraige qui à l'air limite. C'est vrai que cela est dommage pour le scan, mais j'aime bien la dynamique donné par le saxophoniste.


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Un chti bébé otarie au Tierpark à Berne, hier...  :love:  :love: Trop mimi la bouille!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tu maîtrises vraiment le sujet. Sur cette photo, juste une chose : le cadrage un peu short sur le haut et des traces (objectifs, qqc sur l'eau) à gauche qui "gênent". Un cadre carré aurait été original. Pour finir par la crême, j'aime beaucoup la "couleur" de tes photos, l'apparente discrétion dont tu dois faire preuve pour obtenir ces poses. Clap-clap.


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas utilisé de flash, non ? La Fuji est bien poussée pour un éclaraige qui à l'air limite.



Pas de flash effectivement, j'ai profité de la grande ouverture et de la sensibilité élevée de la pellicule. Merci pour ton commentaire, je débute. 

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette photo j'essaie de ressembler à mon avatar :



Édouard, c'est toi ??    :mouais:  :love:   

Bon sinon que ce soit sa musique ou ses photos, je suis fan de Phootek. 

'+


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Septembre 2004)

Ayé Itof!   Merci pour tes commentaires! Pour les taches, je verrai... la flotte n'est ma foi pas d'une qualité extrême. Mais je pourrai essayer de tamponner un coup!   Pour le cadrage, ben franchement, non, j'aime bien comme çà. Si je le ressers sur un cadrage carré, ça me donnera trop l'impression que le sujet sera centré. Le fait qu'il soit serré au possible sur le haut... c'est parce que je me suis dépéché de prendre cette chouette bestiole en vitesse! Pas eu le temps de fignoler les réglages (l'objectif est un 4-5.6).   Merci pour le reste!   

Merci Le Gognol!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## molgow (17 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste des photos, C'EST ICI!!



Toutes tes photos sont vraiments superbes! J'adore.. :love:


----------



## molgow (17 Septembre 2004)

Si je peux me permettre d'en citer une ici, je trouve celle-ci splendide :






(lien)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas utilisé de flash, non ? La Fuji est bien poussée pour un éclaraige qui à l'air limite. C'est vrai que cela est dommage pour le scan, mais j'aime bien la dynamique donné par le saxophoniste.


  Un coup de photoshop avec réglage des niveaux devrait permettre de "rattraper" la qualité du scan.


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Édouard, c'est toi ??  :mouais: :love:
> 
> Bon sinon que ce soit sa musique ou ses photos, je suis fan de Phootek.
> 
> '+


Hein ??? c'est qui Edouard ??? :mouais:


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste des photos, C'EST ICI!!


Wow  ! Superbes photos! Tu avais aussi de beaux modèles!


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de photoshop avec réglage des niveaux devrait permettre de "rattraper" la qualité du scan.


ouais, mais cela jouera surtout sur la luminance et la saturation. Vaut mieux pas utiliser l'effet flou ?   Je ne l'ai jamais essayé, cela donne quoi ?

> au fait, on peut "scripter" le réglages des niveaux pour le faire à la volée sur un fichier de photo ??? J'ai jamais essayé. Je suis sur Photoshop 6.


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ayé Itof!  Merci pour tes commentaires! Pour les taches, je verrai... la flotte n'est ma foi pas d'une qualité extrême. Mais je pourrai essayer de tamponner un coup!  Pour le cadrage, ben franchement, non, j'aime bien comme çà. Si je le ressers sur un cadrage carré, ça me donnera trop l'impression que le sujet sera centré. Le fait qu'il soit serré au possible sur le haut... c'est parce que je me suis dépéché de prendre cette chouette bestiole en vitesse! Pas eu le temps de fignoler les réglages (l'objectif est un 4-5.6).  Merci pour le reste!
> 
> Merci Le Gognol! :love: :love: :love: :love:


tu as raison pour le cadrage,moi aussi, en fait, j'aime bien un léger ex-centrement. En réalité, ta photo m'a fait penser à une carte postal que j'ai envoyé cet été et qui était ronde, comme toute la collection : cible de tir, ballon de sport, hublot, assiette, ... et je crois qu'il y avait un oeil d'otarie. Ce qui m'a fait pensé au cadrage "serré".
Tu as pris quoi comme films pour tes animaux ? Car avec une ouverture comme la tienne, le rendu est pas mal.


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison pour le cadrage,moi aussi, en fait, j'aime bien un léger ex-centrement. En réalité, ta photo m'a fait penser à une carte postal que j'ai envoyé cet été et qui était ronde, comme toute la collection : cible de tir, ballon de sport, hublot, assiette, ... et je crois qu'il y avait un oeil d'otarie. Ce qui m'a fait pensé au cadrage "serré".
> Tu as pris quoi comme films pour tes animaux ? Car avec une ouverture comme la tienne, le rendu est pas mal.



Tout d'abord, merci à tous pour vos commentaires, ça me fait très plaisir!   
Pour iTof, en fait, je fais tout en numérique!   J'ai un Canon 10D, et là, j'ai utilisé un objectif Sigma 55-200mm pour prendre la série de photos. Et le plus beau, c'est que cet objectif est un bas de gamme! Et je trouve le piqué de l'image vraiment bien!  :love:  :love: 

Encore merci à toutes et tous...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Paris-Plage juillet 2004, 23h et quelques poussières, Nikon F801-s, 50 mm 1.8, Fuji Superia 800, scan tout pourri.
> 
> '+



Toshop > nouveau calque de réglage > niveaux et hop
c'est un peu mieux nan?


----------



## mactambour (17 Septembre 2004)

Ton petit bébé otarie est craquant !!! 
Et j'en profite pour te dire que TOUT Tierpark est magnifique 
Félicitations
PS Les ours de la Fosse vont-ils bien ?? et toujours trop nourris !!!


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Septembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ton petit bébé otarie est craquant !!!
> Et j'en profite pour te dire que TOUT Tierpark est magnifique
> Félicitations
> PS Les ours de la Fosse vont-ils bien ?? et toujours trop nourris !!!



Coucou Mactambour!   Merci!   Pour les ours du Tierpark, je n'en ai pas vu un seul!!   Ils devaient dormir, mais bien loin de l'endroit où l'on pouvait les admirer! Autrement, pour la fosse aux ours à Berne, je n'y suis pas allé, par manque de temps!


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Septembre 2004)

Hehe, regardez ce que j'ai trouvé moi au zoo! :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Septembre 2004)

Coming back soon: le plus rouge des squals (à ne pas confondre avec les poissons!).

J'offre un baiser à celui qui poste une photo où il est plus rouge que ça!

Mille ByzouX :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Toshop > nouveau calque de réglage > niveaux et hop
> c'est un peu mieux nan?



Merci !  Mais à vrai dire pour l'instant je ne me préoccupe pas trop de tout ce qui est scan (je le fais juste à l'occasion pour montrer en gros à distance), pour l'instant je me concentre sur le rendu "traditionnel" des photos en elle-même. Bon sinon ça vous a plu alors ? 

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hein ??? c'est qui Edouard ??? :mouais:



Édouard Baer. Je trouve qu'il y a vraiment une ressemblance avec la photo que tu nous as envoyé. 

'+


----------



## jfr (18 Septembre 2004)

Waoh! La plage, le ciel, les étoiles, les zanimos, les parapentes: tout ça est magnifique! C'est vraiment un plaisir de parcourir ce forum!  

Allez, pour ne pas rester simple spectateur, voici une photo prise le week-end dernier au 13e festival de cerfs-volants de Dieppe.






*D'autres photos ici!* 

Si vous voulez y aller dépêchez-vous: ça se termine demain...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Septembre 2004)

Désolé pour le petit dérapage concernant la photo pas belle que j'ai mis parmis les photos belles.... :rose: 

Je m'en excuse bien bas... mais il faut dire que j'ai rendu mon travail de diplôme hier et que j'était un peu dans le même état que Foguenne  hier au soir.....

Je vous promet que ça ne se produira plus et que même pour me faire pardonner, je vous prépare quelques toutes belles photos pour un de ces jours!   

Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Voici encore une petite vue de chez moi, prise hier sir avec un petit numerique


----------



## Franswa (18 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Édouard Baer. Je trouve qu'il y a vraiment une ressemblance avec la photo que tu nous as envoyé.
> 
> '+


ah bon ??? lol  

PS: ça veut dire que j'ai une ressemblance avec Edouard Baer !!!!!!!


----------



## alfred (18 Septembre 2004)

je viens de réaliser une campagne pour classic21, une radio qui passe surtout du rock de 1966 à 1980 (des trucs plus actuels aussi). 
mais radio publique oblige, le budget est réduit au minimum, j'ai donc réalisé moi-même les photos avec mon petit DSC-P9 Sony. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2004)

Très jolie !

Perso j'adore ce que tu as fais...


----------



## jfr (19 Septembre 2004)

On s'y croirait !  

Et dis-donc, comment t'as eu mes 45 tours???


----------



## kitetrip (19 Septembre 2004)

Pour résumer mes vacances en deux photos 

Soirée feu sur les bords de Loire

Je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est le seul que j'aime


----------



## Zheng He (19 Septembre 2004)

cool, en + çà m'a donné envie d'un petit KIR.


----------



## alfred (19 Septembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> On s'y croirait !
> 
> Et dis-donc, comment t'as eu mes 45 tours???





Merci.   


tu as des 45 tours collector?


----------



## jfr (19 Septembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> 
> tu as des 45 tours collector?



Pas vraiment collector parce que courants dans les années 60 ou 70: Canned Heat ou Hendrix ou Otis Redding ou autres, avec le lettrage psychédélique qui va bien...  
Tes pochettes m'ont rappelé tout ça!
Les pochettes en papier, c'était pas très solide, alors les miennes sont plutôt pas mal esquintées aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Édouard Baer. Je trouve qu'il y a vraiment une ressemblance avec la photo que tu nous as envoyé.
> 
> '+


 t'as une imagination debordante... ca me serait jamais venu a l'idée... et je ne vois d'ailleursz toujours pas la ressemblance...  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (19 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> t'as une imagination debordante... ca me serait jamais venu a l'idée... et je ne vois d'ailleursz toujours pas la ressemblance...  :mouais:


Moi non plus, je vois pas :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> t'as une imagination debordante... ca me serait jamais venu a l'idée... et je ne vois d'ailleursz toujours pas la ressemblance...  :mouais:



En fait ça me rappelle une vielle photo de Baer période Radio Nova, ça doit être pour ça...

'+


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2004)

la boutique de fringue préferée de Georges Abitbol...







Une plage, pas très loin...


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Une plage, pas très loin...


sympa la plage, ça me rappelle qqchose, où as tu pris cette photo?


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa la plage, ça me rappelle qqchose, où as tu pris cette photo?



Cote d'Ivoire, Grand Béréby, pas loin de San Pedro... j'ai bon ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> je viens de réaliser une campagne pour classic21, une radio qui passe surtout du rock de 1966 à 1980 (des trucs plus actuels aussi).
> mais radio publique oblige, le budget est réduit au minimum, j'ai donc réalisé moi-même les photos avec mon petit DSC-P9 Sony. Qu'en pensez-vous?




C'est bien dans l'esprit de Classic21.  
(je suis personnellement plus Pure FM mais bon.  )


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> En fait ça me rappelle une vielle photo de Baer période Radio Nova, ça doit être pour ça...
> 
> '+



son epoque grosse bouboule blonde  :love: 

attention à la grosse boule qui descend l'escalier.... (lien vers fichier rm d'une heure pour vous remettre dans l'ambiance)


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2004)

ah, les Belges !!!


----------



## turnover (20 Septembre 2004)

MDR j'ai de la peine à demander ce qu'ils font ...


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> MDR j'ai de la peine à demander ce qu'ils font ...



une sorte de coutume


----------



## turnover (20 Septembre 2004)

Ah !! Quand ils se rencontrent ? c'est ça ?


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Septembre 2004)

Ils sont trop marrants!


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Septembre 2004)

Voilà deux panoramas. Le premier est la vue depuis Corseaux (petit village au-dessus de vevey) et le deuxième est les quais de Vevey.


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2004)

aller, c'est ma tournée de ciel bleu:


----------



## alfred (20 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dans l'esprit de Classic21.
> (je suis personnellement plus Pure FM mais bon.  )




et une affichette pour les concerts de blues:


----------



## alfred (20 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dans l'esprit de Classic21.
> (je suis personnellement plus Pure FM mais bon.  )



et là on termine un spot tv/cinéma pour pure fm, 
je crois que ce seras surprenant.
il passera au cinéma à partir du 10 octobre. je serais curieux de savoir ce que tu en pense.


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ah, les Belges !!!


 nan, sans rire, ils ffont quoi ?
une petanque ?


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Une plage, pas très loin...



  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez voir d'autres images? C'EST ICI!!    :love:



J'aime beaucoup les deux crocos en contre-plongée 

Moi je serais radin, juste deux champignons... Mais des bons 






 :hosto:


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

jolis champignons :love:
et joli site :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les deux crocos en contre-plongée
> 
> Moi je serais radin, juste deux champignons... Mais des bons
> 
> ...


Rah, j'en ai vu plein ce we mais temps couvert, pas de lumière 
Par contre y'avait pas beaucoup de commestibles (2-3 cepes; quelques girolles)... juste de quoi se faire une petite omelette 

Jolie photo


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

Jolie photo oui.. par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une meme personne peut semble t'il aimer exposer la beauté de la nature par ses photos et en meme temps montrer sur le meme site une photo si horrible que celle prise dans un abattoir! 
Je ne partage pas du tout ce sens de l'esthétisme et ai d'ailleurs arreté nette la navigation.


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les deux crocos en contre-plongée
> 
> Moi je serais radin, juste deux champignons... Mais des bons
> 
> ...



après les psilo, v'la les tue-mouches...

tu veux nous faire un livre de recettes psychés ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Merci Grug et JP  



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> après les psilo, v'la les tue-mouches...
> 
> tu veux nous faire un livre de recettes psychés ? :rateau:



Visiblement tu en deal aux Belges   (les psylos n'étaient pas de moi) 








			
				dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une meme personne peut semble t'il aimer exposer la beauté de la nature
> par ses photos et en meme temps montrer sur le meme site une photo si horrible que celle prise dans un abattoir!



Chacun ses goûts 

Dans "nature humaine" il y a "nature" aussi, tu est végétarien ?
Si non, autant savoir par où en passent nos steacks avant d'arriver dans l'assiette


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Dans "nature humaine" il y a "nature" aussi, tu est végétarien ?
> Si non, autant savoir comment par ou en passent nos steacks avant d'arriver dans l'assiette


Je suis végétarien oui. 
Par ailleurs, tu parles de nature qui découle de nature humaine. Je vois la chose plutot dans le sens inverse.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, tu parles de nature qui découle de nature humaine.



C'est ton inteprétation de ce que j'ai dis ça...
De même qu'on peut interpréter une photo comme une exhibition provoquante,
où comme un témoignage sur ce qu'est le sommet de la chaine alimentaire.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

Le fait de ne pas apprecier le sujet d'une photo n'empeche pas d'en apprecier les qualités (couleurs, lumière, mouvement...). Pour prendre un exemple assez voisin, je n'aime pas la corrida et pourtant je peux trouver certaines photos de tauromachie tres belles...


----------



## mactambour (21 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les deux crocos en contre-plongée
> 
> Moi je serais radin, juste deux champignons... Mais des bons
> 
> ...



Pas possible !!  
tu nous en veux !!
Je crois reconnaître ici *le champignon de Babar*  qui avait presque fait mourir Cornelius !!!  

Par contre : la photo est merveilleuse..    

 :love:


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> De même qu'on peut interpréter une photo comme une exhibition provoquante,
> où comme un témoignage sur ce qu'est le sommet de la chaine alimentaire.





ceci n'est pas une exhibition provocante, mais un témoignage sur la réalité de la chaine alimentaire sur les sommets 






le loup est passé par là !  :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ceci n'est pas une exhibition provocante, mais un témoignage sur la réalité de la chaine alimentaire sur les sommets
> 
> 
> 
> le loup est passé par là ! :affraid:


Juste avant les asticots, qui sont le vrai sommet de la chaine alimentaire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant les asticots, qui sont le vrai sommet de la chaine alimentaire



Oui mais six pieds sous terre ce sommet


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ceci n'est pas une exhibition provocante, mais un témoignage sur la réalité de la chaine alimentaire sur les sommets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un peu la même chose dans mon coin. Il faut juste remplacer la victime par un chien (un chat ou un hérisson) et le loup par une camion ou une voiture ... (des sacrés prédateurs aussi !!!)

Pour les adorateurs d'ossements, je dois bien avoir 2 / 3 cranes en ce moment dans mon fossé ... mais je vais éviter les photos  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ceci n'est pas une exhibition provocante, mais un témoignage sur la réalité de la chaine alimentaire sur les sommets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Le loup a vraiment aucune classe, il aurait pu le cuire deja, l'accompagner de fayot, et d'un peu de moutarde. Le tout servi avec un p'tit vin rouge sympa, genre Bourgogne.


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2004)

retour à la nature...

au debut du printemps, dans mon jardin :







cet été, dans les alpilles :


----------



## turnover (21 Septembre 2004)

Belles photos tout le monde !!  
Hey tit scarab !! j'attendais les photos de champi !!! pu de nouvelles depuis quelques jours  
C'est quand qu'on ouvre une page nécrologie ici ?
Moi j'préfère rigoler  ça grattouille ou ça chatouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'préfère rigoler  ça grattouille ou ça chatouille ?



Héhé qu'est ce qu'il fait ton cheval là  



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Hey tit scarab !! j'attendais les photos de champi !!! pu de nouvelles depuis quelques jours



 et ça c'est du mou de veau


----------



## turnover (21 Septembre 2004)

Vi ça j'ai vu ...  z'en voulais des persos mailto perso quoi     
tou ka tip top com d'hab 
Mon cheval , il glande comme Al Bundi !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Hey tit scarab !! j'attendais les photos de champi !!! pu de nouvelles depuis quelques jours
> C'est quand qu'on ouvre une page nécrologie ici ?






			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Vi ça j'ai vu ...  z'en voulais des persos mailto perso quoi



Ok  comme j'avais lu la quote plus haut, j'ai cru que tu avais choisi "ignorer cet utilisateur" dans les pref du forum :style:






			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Mon cheval , il glande comme Al Bundi !!



J'espère pour Al Bundy qu'il n'a pas les dents du cheval


----------



## turnover (21 Septembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ok  comme j'avais lu la quote plus haut, j'ai cru que tu avais choisi "ignorer cet utilisateur" dans les pref du forum :style:
> J'espère pour Al Bundy qu'il n'a pas les dents du cheval


Ben pour la nécrologie je pensais pas à toi, je pensais aux zanimaux morts ...   
Al il est sévèrement burné comme nanard


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le fait de ne pas apprecier le sujet d'une photo n'empeche pas d'en apprecier les qualités (couleurs, lumière, mouvement...). Pour prendre un exemple assez voisin, je n'aime pas la corrida et pourtant je peux trouver certaines photos de tauromachie tres belles...



Je trouve par exemple la photo ci-dessous splendide de part l'émotion et le message qu'elle veut transmettre.
Ce n'est pas pour autant que je trouve magnifique de voir un petit somalien sur le point de crever 






Au passage, cette photo a gagné le prix Pulitzer, il y a quelques années


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant les asticots, qui sont le vrai sommet de la chaine alimentaire



Nous attendons encore une autorisation ensuite les asticots seront même au sommet de certaine de nos plaies. 
(nous allons tester l'asticots-thérapie.    )
Si ça se fait, je vous mettrais mes photos.


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous attendons encore une autorisation ensuite les asticots seront même au sommet de certaine de nos plaies.
> (nous allons tester l'asticots-thérapie.    )
> Si ça se fait, je vous mettrais mes photos.


 comment ça doit donner un asticot avec la bouche en cul-de-poule


----------



## Zheng He (21 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde je viens d'ouvrir mon site. Y a pleins de belle photos. Venez me dire ce que vous en pensez. L'adresse est dans ma signature. D'avance merci.


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

Euh.. c'est quoi l'adresse de ton site roudoudou ?


----------



## Zheng He (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. c'est quoi l'adresse de ton site roudoudou ?



 Dans la signature de mon message. Faut cliquer sur "Mon site qu'il est tout beau"


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la signature de mon message. Faut cliquer sur "Mon site qu'il est tout beau"



 On est obligé de te balancer un coup de boule chaque fois que l'on veut voir ton site?  :sleep:


----------



## Madmac (22 Septembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> On est obligé de te balancer un coup de boule chaque fois que l'on veut voir ton site?  :sleep:



c'est de la vente forcée....?  non ?


----------



## Zheng He (22 Septembre 2004)

On fait ce qu'on peut pour monter dans les statistiques.


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2004)

sans prétention aucune


----------



## iTof (22 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans prétention aucune


sans le grain, mais au niveau de l'expo, ça me fait penser à du Corbijn , en un peu plus saturé et la pose du mannequin en moins...  mais j'aime bien les jeux de contraste sur du N&B. Réveil de mes premières expériences sur un Nikkor y'a qq années...


----------



## Madmac (22 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans prétention aucune



J'aime beaucoup...
le contraste clair/foncé... ça passe bien.


----------



## peyret (22 Septembre 2004)

allez, je me lance !

lp


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans prétention aucune



J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> allez, je me lance !
> 
> lp


Ouais, l'Islande c'est super! 
Tres belles photos


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans prétention aucune



Bravo Elene.  



			
				peyret a dit:
			
		

>



Celle-ci est «monstrueuse»!  Je veux aller en Islande.


----------



## benao (24 Septembre 2004)

Au Secours!!!!
 :d  :d  :d


----------



## mfay (25 Septembre 2004)

Mangez des pommes 
  C'est la saison.






 Tuons Winnie l'ourson


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Septembre 2004)

Voilà une photo de plage sur les rives du Léman, l'été passé.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

Bravo Pitchoune   

Allez encore une fois je m'amuse. Dans un chemin forestier en Corse


----------



## mactambour (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pitchoune
> 
> Allez encore une fois je m'amuse. Dans un chemin forestier en Corse



Votre voiture est bien abîmée !!!   Dommage  

***
On mange des pommes en ce moment... mais des figues aussi






Sont délicieuses   

 :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

Il faut laisser qqs figues sur le figuier 
  

je remet cette belle photo


----------



## toto (29 Septembre 2004)

Des Sphynx mini se prélassent au Louvre...


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Des Sphynx mini se prélassent au Louvre...


 
c'est ici qu'ils devraient être ces sphinx, nan?


----------



## toto (29 Septembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici qu'ils devraient être ces sphinx, nan?


 ça c'est sûr, c'est au grand air qu'ils se trouvent le mieux! (et pardon pour la faute d'orthographe)


----------



## jfr (29 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pitchoune
> 
> Allez encore une fois je m'amuse. Dans un chemin forestier en Corse


On dirait "Tintin au Congo" !


----------



## molgow (30 Septembre 2004)

Le ciel et les nuages ce soir au dessus de chez moi


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le ciel et les nuages ce soir au dessus de chez moi



Ça donne envie de plonger.    :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

soirée Germaine Pilon - Saint Ouen - été 2004


----------



## mactambour (1 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le ciel et les nuages ce soir au dessus de chez moi
> 
> ....



De la soie !!! 
Du cachemire !!!
De la tarlatane !!!
Plus beau bleu que ça ??? Ca n'existe pas !!!   

Tu as de la chance d'avoir ceci au dessus de chez toi...   

Regarde !!! Devant chez moi !!!    
Les sangliers ont frappé !!






Et Tapioca n'a même pas aboyé


----------



## Madmac (1 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Regarde !!! Devant chez moi !!!
> Les sangliers ont frappé !!
> Et Tapioca n'a même pas aboyé



Il aime les cochons...
ou bien ils sont fais des stages de commandos pour qu'on ne les entende pas...  

ceci dit, c'est bien labouré....

mes vaches font moins de dégats....


----------



## emge (2 Octobre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> On reste en Asie, mais direction Malé



Je suppose qu'il faut cliquer sur le point d'interrogation pour visualiser la photo ?... ou autre chose, je n'arrive pas à la recevoir


----------



## Franswa (2 Octobre 2004)

Une série de photo à regarder dans l'ordre    grimace


----------



## emge (2 Octobre 2004)

Comment voir les photos ? 
quand je clique sur le point d'interrogation rien ne se produit !


----------



## emge (2 Octobre 2004)

j'ai compris merci !


----------



## Franswa (2 Octobre 2004)

alors t'en pense quoi ??? y a des sacré tête d'autre un peu nul...


----------



## molgow (2 Octobre 2004)

Sympa tes photos de grimaces Franswa 

Allez une petite photo prise cette après-midi 
C'est pas très original je vous l'accorde...


----------



## Franswa (2 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos de grimaces Franswa



Merci  

Ta photo est très belle


----------



## al02 (2 Octobre 2004)

C'est ce que doit penser mon chien :


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que doit penser mon chien :




Heu, le sujet du thread c'est " Postez vos plus belles photos...", pas "postez n'importe quoi, pour poster"...

enfin, peut etre que tu trouve cette photo "belle"..
Les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos de grimaces Franswa
> 
> Allez une petite photo prise cette après-midi
> C'est pas très original je vous l'accorde...


C'est sympa cet effet de profondeur de champ mais je crois que j'aurais préféré que le point net se trouve sur une touche blanche un peu en dessous du milieux de la photo.


----------



## molgow (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa cet effet de profondeur de champ mais je crois que j'aurais préféré que le point net se trouve sur une touche blanche un peu en dessous du milieux de la photo.



J'aurais également préféré un point net plus proche de l'objectif, mais mon APN ne le permet pas 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Heu, le sujet du thread c'est " Postez vos plus belles photos...", pas "postez n'importe quoi, pour poster"...



Je suis certain que tu la trouverais belle si c'était ton chien 
Et puis moi je trouve la tête du chien plutôt sympathique, même si la photo en elle même n'est pas un chef d'oeuvre d'esthétisme


----------



## jfr (3 Octobre 2004)

Rigolote, l'idée des grimaces, Franswa...

C'est vrai que le côté répétitif fonctionne bien, même si le mode de consultation est un peu fastidieux....


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Rigolote, l'idée des grimaces, Franswa...
> 
> C'est vrai que le côté répétitif fonctionne bien, même si le mode de consultation est un peu fastidieux....



Merci     

Je suis d'accord pour le mode de consultation mais j'avais pas le temps de créer une page... Et en même temps, ça fait effet de surprise à chaque fois   

PS: essayez de retrouver où je me trouve dans cette suite de photo grimaces  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS: essayez de retrouver où je me trouve dans cette suite de photo grimaces  :rateau:


 là?






 C'est la meme coiffure que ton avatar  :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

Vu ton avatar tu dois être  sur cette photo  





Non?


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Vu ton avatar tu dois être  sur cette photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



raté jpmiss     

Par contre, BRAVO à squarepusher


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> raté jpmiss
> 
> Par contre, BRAVO à squarepusher


 J'ai eu la fleme d'aller jusqu'au bout.

 En tous cas on constate que Biactol a encore de grosses part de marché a conquerir


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la fleme d'aller jusqu'au bout.
> 
> En tous cas on constate que Biactol a encore de grosses part de marché a conquerir



J'espère que tu dis pas ça pour moi  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

Yahoo j'ai gagné !      mais j'avais un petit avantage : j'avais déja commencé à regarder les photos hier ...Et j'ai eu la chance aujourd'hui de commencer à regarder les photos restantes par la fin .
 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu dis pas ça pour moi  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


 nan


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu dis pas ça pour moi  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


Je te rassure il dit pas ça pour toi    t'es sponsorisé par biactol????


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure il dit pas ça pour toi    t'es sponsorisé par biactol????



Et non, mon sponso c'est l'eau de mer, c'est très efficace !!!!!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

Ah ces surfers toujours la peau nette 
Mais ça existe les vagues en Loire-Atlantique ????


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces surfers toujours la peau nette
> Mais ça existe les vagues en Loire-Atlantique ????



Et non malheureusement, il n'y a pas de vague ne loire atlantique   
L'explication, c'est que "Nantes" c'est là où je suis pour mes études de graphisme    
Et pour le surf (le week end) je vais dans le morbihan à plouharnel et plus précisément dans le village de sainte barbe et là il y a des pures sessions !!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

Pas mieux que Seignosse et Hossegor pour  le surf


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux que Seignosse et Hossegor pour  le surf



C'est sur que ce n'est pas la même vague    Mais je m'amuse bien avec 1m50 donc j'ai pas besoin de 3m


----------



## squarepusher (3 Octobre 2004)

3 mètres  3mètres tu rigoles  10 mètres plutot 
Je dis ça parce que dans la région beaucoup de gens sont pris de mythomanie dès qu'ils parlent de la taille des vague s


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> 3 mètres  3mètres tu rigoles  10 mètres plutot
> Je dis ça parce que dans la région beaucoup de gens sont pris de mythomanie dès qu'ils parlent de la taille des vague s



ouais, dès qu'il y a un mètre les gens disent que les vagues font au moins 3 mètres !!!! lol


----------



## benao (3 Octobre 2004)

meme en californie, les vagues elles font 10m!


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> meme en californie, les vagues elles font 10m!



Elles ont l'air bien sympatouille ces pitites vagues !!!


----------



## benao (3 Octobre 2004)

une autre?


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> une autre?



Wahouuuuu !!! c'est déjà un peu plus costaud


----------



## sylko (3 Octobre 2004)

Vous êtes sympa avec vos vagues, mais ici ce n'est pas le bar.  D:


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes sympa avec vos vagues, mais ici ce n'est pas le bar.  D:



Pardon  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Une Semaine de Vendanges 

Avec Grape (Tamagi.org) 
_La journée entre deux grappes de raisin, et le soir entre deux verres de (très bon) vin. _

@+


----------



## Madmac (4 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Une Semaine de Vendanges
> 
> Avec Grape (Tamagi.org)
> _La journée entre deux grappes de raisin, et le soir entre deux verres de (très bon) vin. _
> ...



superbes...
le Sylvain, tu as retouché la photo (recadré) ou tu la prise comme ça...?


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes sympa avec vos vagues, mais ici ce n'est pas le bar.  D:



Cette photo a été prise sur le lit du Guet de la cathédrale de Lausanne (pour ceux qui connaissent?) on a visité la tour et suite à plusieurs bouteilles de rouge ouverte en trop... une Amie super choue et toujours la pour faire la fête (Isabelle) s'est prêtée a une petite séance de pose!

j'ai mis cette photo parce que on à l'impression d'être dans un petit chalet intime... et non!!! on est au centre de Lausanne!    :love:    

Mille ByzouX


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo a été prise sur le lit du Guet de la cathédrale de Lausanne (pour ceux qui connaissent?) on a visité la tour et suite à plusieurs bouteilles de rouge ouverte en trop... une Amie super choue et toujours la pour faire la fête (Isabelle) s'est prêtée a une petite séance de pose!
> 
> j'ai mis cette photo parce que on à l'impression d'être dans un petit chalet intime... et non!!! on est au centre de Lausanne!    :love:
> 
> Mille ByzouX



Espèce de petit cochon! Tu vas voir, quand je vais rentrer à la maison, je vais te faire une scène de ménage!   :casse: 

Bon, ben dans un autre style, voici un petit panorama de pêcheurs à Lanzarote!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo a été prise sur le lit du Guet de la cathédrale de Lausanne (pour ceux qui connaissent?) on a visité la tour et suite à plusieurs bouteilles de rouge ouverte en trop... une Amie super choue et toujours la pour faire la fête (Isabelle) s'est prêtée a une petite séance de pose!
> 
> j'ai mis cette photo parce que on à l'impression d'être dans un petit chalet intime... et non!!! on est au centre de Lausanne!    :love:
> 
> Mille ByzouX


fais-moi un topo complet sur elle par MP, age, taille, mensurations, telephone...


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de petit cochon! Tu vas voir, quand je vais rentrer à la maison, je vais te faire une scène de ménage!   :casse:
> 
> Bon, ben dans un autre style, voici un petit panorama de pêcheurs à Lanzarote!




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

oups... ça va chauffer!   

Chère Pitchoune: je t'offre ce joli couché de solleil pour me faire pardonner!

ça te va?!?   :rose:  :love: 

Je t'AIME!


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de petit cochon! Tu vas voir, quand je vais rentrer à la maison, je vais te faire une scène de ménage!   :casse:
> 
> Bon, ben dans un autre style, voici un petit panorama de pêcheurs à Lanzarote!



une scène de ménage suisse ? ça va pas voler bien haut*














































*vu qu'ils sont suisse


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2004)

Mackie...


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de petit cochon! Tu vas voir, quand je vais rentrer à la maison, je vais te faire une scène de ménage!   :casse:



Comme l'esperait Supermoquette à l'instant, ca merite vengeance. Son numéro de telephone est dans l'annuaire : Monsieur supermoquette. Il sera ce soir derrière l'église avec un loden vert et "libération" sous le bras. Viens à 20 heures. il est chaud (sic) comme de la braise. C'est pour ton bien. Je ne suis qu'un messager.


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mackie...



on est pas dans le bar, donc tu ne peu pas


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'esperait Supermoquette à l'instant, ca merite vengeance. Son numéro de telephone est dans l'annuaire : Monsieur supermoquette. Il sera ce soir derrière l'église avec un loden vert et "libération" sous le bras. Viens à 20 heures. il est chaud (sic) comme de la braise. C'est pour ton bien. Je ne suis qu'un messager.


Mais quel con ! j't'avais dit 20h30 mainant chuis à la bourre, bon je file


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une scène de ménage suisse ? ça va pas voler bien haut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 :hein:  :hein:    :rose:  

Ben bravo l'entente interracial....

C'est ton message qui vole pas haut!!!  j'ai même eut de la peine à le voir...


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> une Amie super choue et toujours la pour faire la fête (Isabelle) s'est prêtée a une petite séance de pose!



Si ton amie aime faire la fête Super l'invite aussi. Voici comment organiser ta soirée. Avant le retour du félon, tu appelles la demoiselle et vous vous rendez en bus au rendez vous. verifiez que vous n'êtes pas suivies, le Suisse étant fourbe de nature.  Super sera là, beau comme une statue de lafayette (nous voila) et les mains tremblantes. Il tient a preciser qu'il fait ca pour toi, uniquement pour sauver ton couple qui visiblement va a volo. soyez à l'heure.


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben bravo l'entente interracial....



Depuis le temps que je me tue a vous dire que Suisse c'est une race! Enfin! Ils l'avouent eux meme!   

(C'est trop beau!!!!! )


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si ton amie aime faire la fête Super l'invite aussi. Voici comment organiser ta soirée. Avant le retour du félon, tu appelles la demoiselle et vous vous rendez en bus au rendez vous. verifiez que vous n'êtes pas suivies, le Suisse étant fourbe de nature.  Super sera là, beau comme une statue de lafayette (nous voila) et les mains tremblantes. Il tient a preciser qu'il fait ca pour toi, uniquement pour sauver ton couple qui visiblement va a volo. soyez à l'heure.



MDR!!!    

merci merci... mais mon couple va très bien! d'ailleurs Pitchoune est en train de faire la vaiselle du bon soupé que je lui ai préparé! (tu vois... l'entente parfaite) et à 3.... ça jamais dérangé personne!!  :love: 

parcontre... avec ta proposition on va finir à 10 au rdv!!!! et ça.. c'est moins cool! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> et les mains tremblantes.


Tu penses ! deux après ma nuit blanche !!! va fallloir assurer


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

Oups, je viens d'avoir un orgasme!


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps que je me tue a vous dire que Suisse c'est une race! Enfin! Ils l'avouent eux meme!
> 
> (C'est trop beau!!!!! )



donc j'ajoute 5 euros a ta dette pour cette orgasme ?


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oups, je viens d'avoir un orgasme!



EN VOILA UN BO D'ORGASME!!!

(celui du lac Léman ya pas très lontemps!)


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc j'ajoute 5 euros a ta dette pour cette orgasme ?



tant que tu penseras que l'orgasme est exclusivement féminin, ca ne fonctionnera pas Mackie


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> EN VOILA UN BO D'ORGASME!!!
> 
> (celui du lac Léman ya pas très lontemps!)



Ne compare pas une vaguelette sur les rives d'un lac Suisse avec l'orgasme Amokien si tu veux continuer a pouvoir poster, jeune voyou....


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne compare pas une vaguelette sur les rives d'un lac Suisse avec l'orgasme Amokien si tu veux continuer a pouvoir poster, jeune voyou....



Je ne suis pas un jeune voyou  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Juste un petit Nioubs... qui essaye de mettre qqlq photos sur un forum (de photo???)   

Et n'ayant jamais vu un orgasme Amockien.... je ne peut pas me prononcer sur tes bonnes paroles qui sont surement véridique...!!!

Mais j'attends de voir de mes propres (en espèrant qu'ils le resteront) yeux de quoi il s'agit   

Mille ByzouX


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

CE SOIR SUR "user of the night" : LA VANGEANCE D'UNE BLONDE (Pitchoune) BE THERE!!!!!

  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un jeune voyou  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Juste un petit Nioubs... qui essaye de mettre qqlq photos sur un forum (de photo???)
> 
> ...



tu profitera bien de ce spectacle grâce la prochaine tourner suisse de amok


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> CE SOIR SUR "user of the night" : LA VANGEANCE D'UNE BLONDE (Pitchoune) BE THERE!!!!!
> 
> :love:



pauvre enfant ce faire bannir par le frere de ça copine


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ..
> Et n'ayant jamais vu un orgasme Amockien.... je ne peut pas me prononcer sur tes bonnes paroles qui sont surement véridique...!!!
> 
> Mais j'attends de voir de mes propres (en espèrant qu'ils le resteront) yeux de quoi il s'agit
> ..



Ici et là on parle d'une puissance 10 fois equivalente au "Pinatoubeau"... ailleurs.. on évoque le "Piton de la Fournaise"... un ptit conseil de nioub... ne restes pas là... Sir Amok à l'air dans tous ses Etna


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> le Sylvain, tu as retouché la photo (recadré) ou tu la prise comme ça...?



Merci ainsi qu'à *Jerho* 
Pour répondre à ta question, l'originale non retouchée:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

macinside le roi de la fête a dit:
			
		

> tu profitera bien de ce spectacle grâce la prochaine tourner suisse de amok



Mackie on te demande sur le sujet "Et l'anniversaire des matelots" 


*


			
				LeSqual spécialiste des orgasmes suisses et future victime d'un tsunami a dit:
			
		


			Et n'ayant jamais vu un orgasme Amockien
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
Amok est un nom sans "c", être peu censé que vous êtes.


----------



## Madmac (4 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci ainsi qu'à *Jerho*
> Pour répondre à ta question, l'originale non retouchée:



ah oui...
je comprend mieux plein de chose maintenant...
le recadrage "arrange" vraiment bien la photo...

Tu cherches longtemps avant de trouver le bon (re) cadrage...?

je vais essayer sur des photos a priori simple et sans prétention... 

merci


----------



## iMax (4 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci ainsi qu'à *Jerho*
> Pour répondre à ta question, l'originale non retouchée:



Tiens, salut Scarab', ça faisait un moment


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Amok est un nom sans "c", être peu censé que vous êtes.[/QUOTE]

Alors est ce que l'orgasme Amokien ressemble à ça!?!

( vu que on est sur un forum de photos... il s'agit d'une voiture en feu au dessus de chez moi!)

Mille ByzouX :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches longtemps avant de trouver le bon (re) cadrage...?



Yop 
ça dépend des fois j'y pense avant la photo, par exemple pour éviter des déformations,
dans ce cas là c'est fait au 105mm, la distance est suffisante pour etre discret, mais le
recadrage me paraissait donner plus "d'impact" (je ne suis pas spécialiste de portraits)



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Scarab', ça faisait un moment



Hello iMax ça roule ?

J'ai pas vu si tu avais posté ces derniers temps ?

Oui j'étais aux vendanges (j'en remets une couche on a changé de page  )

@+


----------



## iMax (4 Octobre 2004)

Ça roule, et toi ? 

Je n'ai pas posté beaucoup de photos ces derniers temps, à peine 1 ou 2 sur PPS


----------



## ZePoupi (4 Octobre 2004)

Dites, c'est pas pour faire mon rabat-joie, mais en voyant les messages plus haut et précédemment, j'ai l'impression que ce thread part en couille, si vous me passez l'expression...       :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Dites, c'est pas pour faire mon rabat-joie, mais en voyant les messages plus haut et précédemment, j'ai l'impression que ce thread part en couille, si vous me passez l'expression...       :mouais:  :hein:



Il me semble aussi....

J'ai bo mettre des belles photos...


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2004)

juste comme ça pour détendre l'atmosphère...  
et on se reprend et on fait des efforts pour pas déglinguer ce sujet...


----------



## Yama (4 Octobre 2004)

Au vue des derniers posts et de quelques messages privés pointant la "vulgarité" vers lequel tend ce thread, j'ai décidé en mon âme et conscience de modérateur de ? modérer la symbolique irrévérencieuse de vos images suggestives par des icônes de la consensualité 









... a moins que.​


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> Au vue des derniers posts et de quelques messages privés pointant la "vulgarité" vers lequel tend ce thread, j'ai décidé en mon âme et conscience de modérateur de ? modérer la symbolique irrévérencieuse de vos images suggestives par des icônes de la consensualité
> 
> Attention!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Yama (4 Octobre 2004)

tien ! un peu de culture générale les enfants.

Vous savez : trinity ce nom qui a de plus en plus de succès a cause de Matrix est aussi le nom de la première bombe atomique testé par els américains dans le nouveau Mexique.

ça en refroidira peut-être certain.
ou du moins ce nom sera choisi en conscience.

quand je vous disais que j'étais un moralisateur?


----------



## LeSqual (4 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> tien ! un peu de culture générale les enfants.
> 
> Vous savez : trinity ce nom qui a de plus en plus de succès a cause de Matrix est aussi le nom de la première bombe atomique testé par els américains dans le nouveau Mexique.
> 
> ...



C'est bien d'apprendre des choses à cet heure avancée!!!   

et je te garanti qu'elle porte bien son nom!

mais en faite... le nom vient du fait que trinity symbolise également la trinité et le chiffre 3: et vu que elle est tricolor... ce n'est qu'un petit pompage de Matrix!  

met merci pour l'info de la bombe! c'est cool!


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Yama a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeSqual (5 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> ARGH! Trop mimi ta Trinity LeSqual!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Merci Phootek! mais le problème... c'est que elle est plus à moi... c'est mon frère qui l'as prise à son démenagement,,,,,      

t'imagine pas le choque!!!!!!!!  


mais je m'en remet gentillment....

Bonne nuit!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2004)

Une petite contribution... Coucher de soleil au bord du lac Titicaca, avril 2003.


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)




----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



PAys de mon enfance... :rose:


Un grand plaisir de voir revenir de belle choses, merci Amok,et citer  encore Petit scarabé, Phootek, Alan, Alem, Madmac et tous ceux que j'oublie.


----------



## alan.a (5 Octobre 2004)

J'ai aussi été très touché par ce batiment de Lisbonne !!!
Ce voile de béton est étonnant ! 

A l'époque, l'expo de design à l'interieur était magnifique.


----------



## LeSqual (5 Octobre 2004)

Un grand plaisir de voir revenir de belle choses, merci Amok,et citer  encore Petit scarabé, Phootek, Alan, Alem, Madmac et tous ceux que j'oublie.


J'espère qu'avec cette photo je pourrai faire partie de la liste des belles photos?! 

 :rose:   


c'est pas du béton... mais les Grangettes au bout du la Léman en direction du Valais  

Bonne journée à tous et vivement ce soir que je puisse admirer plein de Belles photos  

Mille ByzouX


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi été très touché par ce batiment de Lisbonne !!!
> Ce voile de béton est étonnant !



Alvaro Siza


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

un pécheur


----------



## goon (5 Octobre 2004)

à moi :

des tuyaux :
j'ai ajouté un effet de "virage" parce que j'ai perdu le bon tirage, j'ai essayé de retrouver l'effet.


----------



## LeSqual (5 Octobre 2004)

Voici une Photo de l'intérieur des mines de BEX (suisse)  

Il y en aura d'autres de différentes mines du coin (j'adore les ballades en mine!)  

(CoolPix990) (j'aime bein certaine de ses réactions lorsqu'il y a peu de lumière...) 

 

Mille ByzouX


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Octobre 2004)

Petite photo de la Isla Graciosa (Lanzarote).


----------



## LeSqual (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Petite photo de la Isla Graciosa (Lanzarote).



Moi j'y était aussi!!!!   

Et c'est un endroit que je recommande pour des jeunes couples pleins de vies!  :love: 

Et voici une photo d'une autres balade "en mine" à Chemin (en valais)

Mille byzouX


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Octobre 2004)

Bon, allez, à moi!  Je suis allé faire des photos de nuit... et en attendant de faire mes shooting, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une ravissante damoiselle.  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## fissunix (6 Octobre 2004)

Superbe ;-)


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)




----------



## mactambour (6 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, à moi!  Je suis allé faire des photos de nuit... et en attendant de faire mes shooting, j'ai fait la connaissance d'une ravissante damoiselle.  :love:  :love:  :rateau:



A phootek d'avoir remis le droit fil...le fil droit je veux dire   
Et merci de toutes ces belles images nouvelles... on a envie de re-participer avec Petit Scarabée, et tous les autres... macelene, jpmiss, je 'noublie personne bien sûr  
Vivent les prochaines photos de nuit...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> A phootek d'avoir remis le droit fil...le fil droit je veux dire
> Et merci de toutes ces belles images nouvelles... on a envie de re-participer avec Petit Scarabée, et tous les autres... macelene, jpmiss, je 'noublie personne bien sûr
> Vivent les prochaines photos de nuit...



Nestlé (Vevey) DE NUIT! (pour faire plaisir à Mactambour  )

Mille ByzouX :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2004)

Phootek: décidément j'adore la lumiere de tes photos de nuit 
    Amok: j'aime beaucoup cette photo (assez 'scarabienne  ) ainsi que l'ensemble de tes photos des antilles et d'ailleurs. Y a pas a chier, c'est un metier quand meme 



    Ca me rappelle un peu celle ci faite a Madagascar:

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Madagascar_oct_2003/Ankarana%20&%20direction%20Ambanja/images/l39.jpg

 faut cliquer, je sais pas pourquoi ca ne l'affiche pas...)


----------



## molgow (6 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait la connaissance d'une ravissante damoiselle.  :love:  :love:  :rateau:



Moi aussi!!!


----------



## turnover (6 Octobre 2004)

Phootek, Tit scarab ...    égal à vous même ...   
Amok superbe tophs    nostalgie nostalgie ... et comme dit alan, superbe expo 

*Butterfly*


----------



## LeSqual (6 Octobre 2004)

Et c'est partit pour une série animalière il me semble ?


Moi j'en ai aussi... et même que ils ne demandent jamais à manger!


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Vivent les prochaines photos de nuit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas a chier, c'est un metier quand meme



C'est surtout une question de coup d'½il 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi!!!



Jolie


----------



## LeSqual (6 Octobre 2004)

J'ai une photo un peu hard (pas dans le sens cochon... mais dur...) Je peux la poster ici ou bien ya trop d'âmes sensible???

  

PS: j'attends vos avis... (vu que je suis un Nioub)


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une photo un peu hard (pas dans le sens cochon... mais dur...) Je peux la poster ici ou bien ya trop d'âmes sensible???
> 
> 
> 
> PS: j'attends vos avis... (vu que je suis un Nioub)



Ben, heuuu, pour ma part... ce serait plutôt du genre "détente-photo" ce coin de forum... :love: Je ne veux pas faire de cauchemars!  :mouais:
Enfin, c'est mon avis perso hein...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une photo un peu hard (pas dans le sens cochon... mais dur...) Je peux la poster ici ou bien ya trop d'âmes sensible???
> 
> 
> 
> PS: j'attends vos avis... (vu que je suis un Nioub)




Je ne met pas cette photo pour faire dévier ce forum au carnage... mais je la trouve assez esthétique (couleurs / lignes / contraste)

Et peut être que ce sera bénéfique si des fous du volant la voient 

 

avis aux chauffard: à 70km en ville.... je pense que un gamin ne s'en sort pas beaucoup mieux   

mille ByzouX  :love: 

PS: je m'excuse d'avance pour les âmes sensible.  :rose:


----------



## canardo (6 Octobre 2004)

Un petit tour en Afrique..






tiens ca marche pas...

un petit lien alors...


----------



## alarache62 (6 Octobre 2004)

Voici mes photos réalisées lundi soir dans le centre de Lille:
http://alarache59.free.fr/Ballade/







Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon exemple ne s'affiche pas


----------



## mactambour (6 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Nestlé (Vevey) DE NUIT! (pour faire plaisir à Mactambour  )
> 
> Mille ByzouX :love:



J'adore cette photo... je ne sais pas   
les couleurs, l'ambiance qui se détache de là

Merci aussi à Molgow pour sa jolie demoiselle ! Hélas, je ne peux pas en trouver ici même !!
à la rigueur une brebis...   mais elles sont vraiment moins expressives !

J'attends aussi un veau qui doit s'ébattre du côté de Vaulenaveys...   

Pour tous

 :love:


----------



## canardo (6 Octobre 2004)

oh lala je viens de remettre la main sur des vieilles photos de NY (avec mon camescope la qualite est tres a chier)... je suis tout emu :love:


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## canardo (6 Octobre 2004)

c'etait peu avant 911. regardez ce qu'il y a ecrit au dessus de kodak...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup celle-là !  

Manque peut-être un point vraiment net sur la photo, mais j'aime quand même !


----------



## canardo (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup celle-là !


merci et moi j'aime bien ton "faut qu'ca bouge" ...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Octobre 2004)

FAUT QUE çA BOUGE !!!      


Ouragan Lothar sur les quais de Vevey!    

Mille ByzouX :love:


----------



## mactambour (6 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> FAUT QUE çA BOUGE !!!
> 
> 
> Ouragan Lothar sur les quais de Vevey!
> ...



Et c'est superbe... je ne pouvais imaginer Vevey ainsi... 
Evidemment mes olives provençales ne bougent pas du tout !

 






 :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est superbe... je ne pouvais imaginer Vevey ainsi...
> Evidemment mes olives provençales ne bougent pas du tout !
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà une fleur qui se mariera très bien avec les olives!


----------



## mactambour (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une fleur qui se mariera très bien avec les olives!



Elle est vraiment jolie tout plein...

Opuntia ???  Mais dans quel pays ??


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Octobre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> c'etait peu avant 911. regardez ce qu'il y a ecrit au dessus de kodak...



Très chouettes tes photos Canardo, j'aime bien, y'a du mouvement, très très chouettes!  Les photos de nuit aussi!  Bon, pas trop difficile, j'adore les photos de nuit!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

Alors les fans de BELLES PHOTOS...  

Qqun a un désir particulier pour today ?  que j'essaye de lui faire plaisir! :love:


Photos de nuit?

Paysage?

étrangeté?

concept?

belles couleures? 

divers?

Je sais pas quoi mettre    

Merci de votre aide!   

Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> vieilles photos de NY (avec mon camescope la qualite est tres a chier)...


 Nan au contraire :ca donne un coté extremement créatif: on dirait une photo d'Alèm...

 C'est bon je sors...


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Alors les fans de BELLES PHOTOS...
> 
> Qqun a un désir particulier pour today ?  que j'essaye de lui faire plaisir! :love:



En ce qui me concerne, je viens de découvrir avec émotion les images postées dans ipod génération de la Web'O sister, assise dans un caddie de supermarché et dont je crois que tu es l'auteur. Je pense qu'il sera difficile de faire mieux, ou alors nous explosons, hélas,  la charte. Merci, merci.


(Excuse les taches sur le post, ce sont des larmes dues a la joie : c'est la première fois que je vois des Suisses - et mieux : des Suissesses - dans leur intimité).

  :love:

PS : Désolé de ne pas mettre le lien direct vers les images, mais j'ai cru comprendre (dans un autre sujet) que tout pointeur vers des images de jeunes filles portant iPod était totalement interdit.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> FAUT QUE çA BOUGE !!! Ouragan Lothar sur les quais de Vevey!



Mon dieu, un hélvète qui parle d'ouragan !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Allons-y gaiement. 

Uluwatu, Bali, août 2001.






Ne manque que le bruit des vagues.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allons-y gaiement.
> 
> Uluwatu, Bali, août 2001.
> 
> Ne manque que le bruit des vagues.


  Sympa cette cote sauvage! 
  Tu as adopté le 'scrab style pour le format et la bordure?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa cette cote sauvage!
> Tu as adopté le 'scrab style pour le format et la bordure?



Merci. :rose:   

Le style 'scarab? Heu, j'avais pas vu ni ne m'en étais inspiré; ça met en valeur la photo.

Allez, une autre du même coin.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une autre du même coin.



C'est de la saloperie, ces putains de singes. Il faut que je retrouve une image sur laquelle l'un d'entre eux essayait de me piquer mon boitier, tirant sur la courroie comme un malade. Non seulement c'est vicieux comme un Supermoquette, mais de plus c'est agressif comme un Sonnyboy et malin comme un Amok .

Au rythme où celui là semblait détrousser les passants, j'imagine assez bien sa tanière : banquette Roche-Bobois cuir, télévision haute def, lecteur de DVD, matériel DV et boitiers numériques divers pour que les singetons s'amusent, iPod sur le dock. 

Il y a un temple en Inde où ils font la loi. Le lieu n'est accessible que par un grand escalier au pied duquel il est obligatoire de distribuer gateaux ou autres friandises sous peine d'être déchiqueté durant l'ascension.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la saloperie, ces putains de singes. Il faut que je retrouve une image sur laquelle l'un d'entre eux essayait de me piquer mon boitier, tirant sur la courroie comme un malade. Non seulement c'est vicieux comme un Supermoquette, mais de plus c'est agressif comme un Sonnyboy et malin comme un Amok .



Oui, ben c'était un peu ça dans ce coin au sud de Bali. On nous avait bien dit: «Ils sont mignons, mais ne les touchez pas, ne leur donnez rien, sous peine de...» Et encore, ça n'était pas vraiment suffisant pour ne pas se faire détrousser. 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un temple en Inde où ils font la loi. Le lieu n'est accessible que par un grand escalier au pied duquel il est obligatoire de distribuer gateaux ou autres friandises sous peine d'être déchiqueté durant l'ascension.



J'ai vu pareil en Thaïlande, à Lopburi je crois (Pitchoune me corrigera si je me trompe  ). 

_Find The Monkey._


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

(j'avais une photo mais elle est trop grande, sorry pour le dérangement)


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

encore une petite vague!   

Ben oui.... moi j'ai pas la chance d'avoir pu beaucoup voyager et je cherche de l'inspiration au alentour de ma petite ville....  

Donc... pas de singe à vous proposer.... sorry :rose: 


Mille Byzoux  :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un temple en Inde où ils font la loi. Le lieu n'est accessible que par un grand escalier au pied duquel il est obligatoire de distribuer gateaux ou autres friandises sous peine d'être déchiqueté durant l'ascension.



c'est une vraie saloperie ces singes, passé le moment de découverte, ça devient reloud quand ils te montent sur la tête et qu'ils te piquent tes lunettes


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est une vraie saloperie ces singes, passé le moment de découverte, ça devient reloud quand ils te montent sur la tête et qu'ils te piquent tes lunettes


 C'est un peu pareil avec les lemuriens de Madagascar. Impossible de bouffer une banane séchée peinard 





 Yvos: pour ton image trop grande, reduis là avec SmallImage


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu pareil avec les lemuriens de Madagascar. Impossible de bouffer une banane séchée peinard



On peut citer aussi les lousticus assoifus : impossible de boire un coup sans en avoir un qui te mate d'oeil vicelard


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu pareil avec les lemuriens de Madagascar. Impossible de bouffer une banane séchée peinard
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu parles de ce genre de bestiole?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut citer aussi les lousticus assoifus : impossible de boire un coup sans en avoir un qui te mate d'oeil vicelard


 Quel regard pervert!  On sent bien qu'au moindre instant d'inattention, vlan, le demi est instantannément ingurgité!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut citer aussi les lousticus assoifus : impossible de boire un coup sans en avoir un qui te mate d'oeil vicelard



Arf...    :love: En plus c'est une photo que j'apprécie.   

Sinon, pour changer de continent... Sucre, capitale bolivienne, avril 2003.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de ce genre de bestiole?


 Ceux là je les ai pas vu: on les trouve dans le sud de l'ile et je suis resté dans le nord


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut citer aussi les lousticus assoifus : impossible de boire un coup sans en avoir un qui te mate d'oeil vicelard



Et des rêves érotiques, s'il y a matière bien sûr...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

On dirait un suricat mais ce n'est pas ça  même famille peut etre...


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf...    :love: En plus c'est une photo que j'apprécie.
> 
> Sinon, pour changer de continent... Sucre, capitale bolivienne, avril 2003.



ça donne faim...

sur le marché de cholon à saigon


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait un suricat mais ce n'est pas ça  même famille peut etre...



c'est quoi un suricat?  là, c'est un lémurien, de l'espèce des maki catta


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est une vraie saloperie ces singes, passé le moment de découverte, ça devient reloud quand ils te montent sur la tête et qu'ils te piquent tes lunettes



Ya pas que les singes qui grimpe sur la tête   

ya qqlq mois... je me fait réveiller par des drôles de bruits dans ma chambre....   


Je dors tjs les volets ouvert et il y avait une belle lune... donc... un peu lumière dans ma chambre.

Quand soudain!!!     

Une sorte de machin bizzard vole a travers ma chambre!!! 


 


J'allume la lumière... et je vois un drôle d'oiseau....

J'essaye de l'approcher...

Et il ne trouve rien de mieux que ce mettre dans mes cheveux!!!!    :love:   

J'ai pu aller chercher mon coolPix et prendre 2-3 cliché... l'oiseau n'a pas bougé!!!   

mais je ne sait tjs pas ce que c'est... sauf que avec le bord du bec jaune, ça devait être un tout jeune (tout perdu)   

(c'est un peu flou.... mais faire la mise au point sur le dessus de son crâne... c'est pas évident...  )



PS: aime bien le lien du regard vicelard....   



Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi un suricat?  là, c'est un lémurien, de l'espèce des maki catta



C'est çà 





PS: merci pour l'info sur le Mackie Cata, pardon le maki catta


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà




yeah, ça a l'air comique comme bestiole!


----------



## sylko (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça donne faim...
> 
> sur le marché de cholon à saigon


Ils ont quoi ces canards, à tous regarder par terre?


----------



## turnover (7 Octobre 2004)

Faut regarder le roi lion de disney  Mais faut des enfants pour avouer avoir la VHS ou le DVD  
Belles photos tout le monde


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont quoi ces canards, à tous regarder par terre?




les pauvres....

et ils ont l'air bien vivant en plus!!!     

que fait la SPA????  

J'ai Bô être un requin... j'ai du coeur 


Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yeah, ça a l'air comique comme bestiole!


  Sur 

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Madagascar_oct_2003/Ankarana%20&%20direction%20Ambanja/images/l16.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> les pauvres....
> 
> et ils ont l'air bien vivant en plus!!!


 Bien sur qu'ils sont vivants: ca fait office de klaxon (indispensable a la survie sur les routes vietnamiennes) 
 Le plus "marrant" c'est les cochons "emballés" vivants dans du grillage sur le porte-bagage des mobs. Qu'est ce que ca couine ces bestiaux


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> les pauvres....
> 
> et ils ont l'air bien vivant en plus!!!
> 
> ...



justement vaut mieux pas que la SPA s'en mêle...ce genre de scène fait peur et tout le monde dit ha les pov zanimaux, mais contrairement à nous, ils vivent avec les animaux et les respectent, jusqu'au passage à la casserole    , alors que nous, on les préfère emballés dans du plastok


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur qu'ils sont vivants: ca fait office de klaxon (indispensable a la survie sur les routes vietnamiennes)
> Le plus "marrant" c'est les cochons "emballés" vivants dans du grillage sur le porte-bagage des mobs. Qu'est ce que ca couine ces bestiaux



ce soir je vous ferais une petite session sacrifice funéraire toraja, militants SPA s'abstenir 
 :mouais:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je vous ferais une petite session sacrifice funéraire toraja, militants SPA s'abstenir
> :mouais:



Si j'ai bien compris, le but du jeu ici est de poster des images interessantes, pas de tomber dans le "toujours plus", surtout dans le gore. Si le seul interêt de ta photo est de montrer ce que des abrutis peuvent faire à une bestiole, je crois que c'est inutile. Pour ma part je n'ai pas envie de gerber en passant sur ce sujet.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

Art de Brut / Art Brut / Art presque Brut /.....  

Je ne suis pas militant SPA...  

Mais Bon... j'aime pas voir souffrir les bêtes... (meme si j'en bouffe beaucoup sous plastok...  )



Alors moi je passe à des photos de brutes pour faire l'ar brut    


PS: Et que personne me dise que ça leur fait penser à un POULET GRILLé !!!!!!!     

Mille ByzouX


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, le but du jeu ici est de poster des images interessantes, pas de tomber dans le "toujours plus", surtout dans le gore. Si le seul interêt de ta photo est de montrer ce que des abrutis peuvent faire à une bestiole, je crois que c'est inutile. Pour ma part je n'ai pas envie de gerber en passant sur ce sujet.



respire Amok, pas de problème, il n'y aura pas de surenchère.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> PS: Et que personne me dise que ça leur fait penser à un POULET GRILLé !!!!!!!
> 
> Mille ByzouX



Arf, pas mal, j'ai d'abord cherché quel était cet instrument destiné à je ne sais quelle torture...   


Bien vu.


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Art de Brut / Art Brut / Art presque Brut /.....
> 
> Je ne suis pas militant SPA...
> 
> ...



c'est quoi? une benne pour du minerai?


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi? une benne pour du minerai?



C'est bien une benne....   

mais tu peut mettre ce que tu veux dedans!   

C'était sur un chantier près de chez moi! (au bord du lac)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une benne....
> 
> mais tu peut mettre ce que tu veux dedans!
> 
> C'était sur un chantier près de chez moi! (au bord du lac)


 J'aurais juré que c'etait un poulet robot transformers:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

Dans le style "ART (de) BRUT"...

Voici (juste) une table    :mouais:




Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style "ART (de) BRUT"...
> 
> Voici (juste) une table    :mouais:
> 
> ...



j'aime bien celle là


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous! Et félicitations pour toutes ces belles photos!

Pour répondre à vos questions:

Mactambour: la photo de la fleur a été prise à Lanzarote  

Weboliver: oui, les singes, en Thaïlande, c'était bien à Lopburi. CENSURE (motif: pas envie d'embrouille avec mon frangin   ) En tous cas, moi, je les trouve adorable ces singes, même s'ils sont coquins!  

A +!


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je sais pas si tu te souviens, mais maman avait une robe noire et il y avait un imprimé de "branches". du coup, un singe s'était accroché à sa robe...



Comment en un seul post se brouiller à vie avec son propre frère ! 

Là d'un seul coup je sens la solidarité grandir entre imax et web'O


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comment d'un seul post se faire detester de son frère !



Non, non il m'en faut bien plus...   Je vais pas me la jouer à la "iMax vs son frangin" sur MacG...  

Bon, autre chose: la grande mosquée de Casablanca en mai dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comment en un seul post se brouiller à vie avec son propre frère !
> 
> Là d'un seul coup je sens la solidarité grandir entre imax et web'O


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

Les décors du film "Mission Cléopatre" de Chabat aux studios de l'Atlas, Ouarzazate, Maroc.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les décors du film "Mission Cléopatre" de Chabat aux studios de l'Atlas, Ouarzazate, Maroc.



Je vois qu'on a visité les mêmes endroits...


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Octobre 2004)

Et voilà un crabe attrapé par LeSqual sur la Graciosa (Lanzarote).







Il est pas mignon?! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Je monte dans le train pour voyager avec vous


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

Ben vu que je ne suis pas souvent parti en vacances...  je ne peut toujours pas répondre dans le style "Belles photos de loin"    

Alors je vous propose encore quelques photo "ART (de) BRUT" (près de chez moi) avant de passer (dans 2-3 jours) à un style plus "EMOTION & SENSIBILITY"  


Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

Quitte à poster de la verdure....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà un crabe attrapé par LeSqual sur la Graciosa (Lanzarote).
> 
> Il est pas mignon?! :love:



T'aurais pas une pieuvre aussi?    



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben vu que je ne suis pas souvent parti en vacances...  je ne peut toujours pas répondre dans le style "Belles photos de loin"



Pas besoin de partir loin pour faire de belles photos. La preuve.   D'ailleurs, qui fait des photos de pelles mécaniques ici, j'en ai déjà croisé quelques-unes?...


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

Et hop ! Un petit coup d'ailes, quelques milliers de kilometres... Les chutes du Niagara en février


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

Je vois, à mon grand regret,  que mon style "ART (de) BRUT" ne déteint pas beaucoup sur vous    

Amok.... Toi qui a tant de belles images   n'as tu rien qui puisse se marier  :love:  avec une des mienne?  


Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une pieuvre aussi?



Oui, mais c'était pas avec mon numérique... on scannera l'image un de ces quatre. Préparez-vous d'avance! vous y verrez un Squal et une pieuvre très proches!


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de partir loin pour faire de belles photos. La preuve.   D'ailleurs, qui fait des photos de pelles mécaniques ici, j'en ai déjà croisé quelques-unes?...



OK, alors : une station d'épuration des eaux usées


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

N'empêche que


----------



## LeSqual (7 Octobre 2004)

Bien joué Amok!     

Toujours innégalable  ... meme dans L'ART (de) BRUT !  


allé... une dernière...dans le genre: "ART (de) BRUT & PEACE"


Toute bonne soirée à tous et toutes et me réjouis déja de voir la suite demain!!!   


Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## alan.a (7 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je vois, à mon grand regret,  que mon style "ART (de) BRUT" ne déteint pas beaucoup sur vous



Je suis déjà passé par là  

Des vieilles photos déjà postées ici










Continue, on va bien finir par y arriver !!


----------



## Dr.Slump (7 Octobre 2004)

Voila la mienne qu en pensez vous ?


----------



## mactambour (7 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Voila la mienne qu en pensez vous ?



J'adore cette image...   tout y est... 

*Toutes les quatre ou cinq dernières pages sont formidables* . vous êtes des "chefs" chacun dans votre spécialité ! je n'oublierai pas:
le Léman en furie, 
Lanzarote (merci Pitchoune pour la précision), 
Bali, 
les singes, 
et la verdure d'Amok...
L'art brut et tout et tout...
C'est un moment qui fait oublier le reste    

 :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette image...   tout y est...
> 
> *Toutes les quatre ou cinq dernières pages sont formidables* . vous êtes des "chefs" chacun dans votre spécialité ! je n'oublierai pas:
> le Léman en furie,
> ...



Merci :rose:  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2004)

Du pur et dur : des coques de bateaux en perspective


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Voila la mienne qu en pensez vous ?



Bravo pour les contrastes  J'aurais préféré une compensation au tirage pour que les verticales soient parallèles


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà passé par là
> 
> Des vieilles photos déjà postées ici
> 
> ...



j'adore celle là


----------



## LeSqual (8 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà passé par là
> 
> Des vieilles photos déjà postées ici
> 
> ...




Hihihi.... enfin qqn qui me comprend    :love:    


Je rigole... ya rien à comprendre... mais ça fait du bien de voir que d'autres peuvent avoir les meme délires   en tous cas: elles sont bien cool tes photos!

Alors j'en met encore 2-3 et après je passerai  à plus émotionelle... comme promis  


Amok: ta dernière photo est SUPERBE!   

Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Octobre 2004)

et une dernière ....

juste pour le plaisir  :love:   

bonne journée!

Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

maison


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Voila la mienne qu en pensez vous ?



Il y a un truc qui me gène : la "cloche" coupée au tout premier plan. Sinon, belle vision du vatican 

Sacré batiment, n'est ce pas ? As tu visité la crypte ? Je crois voir que la porte d'entrée de droite est ouverte... C'était il y a 4 ans ?


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas chez vous, mais ici il fait gris aujourd'hui... Un peu de soleil


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas chez vous, mais ici il fait gris aujourd'hui... Un peu de soleil



tu peux en aligner pas mal comme cela   parce que chez nous, effectivement, c'est gris de chez gris alors un peu de lumière, ça fait chaud au coeur


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu peux en aligner pas mal comme cela   parce que chez nous, effectivement, c'est gris de chez gris alors un peu de lumière, ça fait chaud au coeur



Juste pour toi alors  :


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

Merci Amok, mon moral remonte


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour toi alors  :
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​​Je prend aussi !   ​


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)

Allez, une dernière pour la route ! Qui vient se baigner ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Moi   Je prendrais bien le prochain avion en partance


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi   Je prendrais bien le prochain avion en partance



"C'est le dernier appel pour M TibomonG4 à la porte d'embarquemement n°26"


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> "C'est le dernier appel pour M TibomonG4 à la porte d'embarquemement n°26"



M... j'ai oublié mon passport et y veulent pas me laisser passer avec mes lunettes jaunes.     

Sinon, plus proche, les Dents-du-Midi au petit matin de l'AES Suisse.


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M... j'ai oublié mon passport et y veulent pas me laisser passer avec mes lunettes jaunes.
> 
> Sinon, plus proche, les Dents-du-Midi au petit matin de l'AES Suisse.



ils ont pas voulu te laisser embarquer à cause de tes chaussures de montagne et tous les trucs planqués dedans


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ils ont pas voulu te laisser embarquer à cause de tes chaussures de montagne et tous les trucs planqués dedans



J'ai effectivement eu quelques soucis à l'AES Suisse avec mes chaussures...


----------



## LeSqual (8 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>




Jouet?   


Je me réjouissait de voir toutes les nouvelles photos en rentrant chez moi... et je suis REJOUIT!!!! :love:     :love:    

(LeSqual: CONTENT!!!  )

Sur la photo... c'ets ma petite soeur... (LaSqualinne)


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai effectivement eu quelques soucis à l'AES Suisse avec mes chaussures...



C'est comme cela que vous appelez les semelles en Suisse ? Des soucis ?    :mouais:


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai effectivement eu quelques soucis à l'AES Suisse avec mes chaussures...



Arf! Moi pareil, mais j'étais en montagne... bonjour la descente... une cata! 
Vieilles chaussures de montagne...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Arf! Moi pareil, mais j'étais en montagne... bonjour la descente... une cata!
> Vieilles chaussures de montagne...



 et tu fais de la montagne avec ce genre de chaussures ??   
Aïe les pieds !  :mouais:  :sick: 

En tout cas très belle photo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Arf! Moi pareil, mais j'étais en montagne... bonjour la descente... une cata!
> Vieilles chaussures de montagne...



Et tu as trouvé de l'or en t'étant rué de la sorte vers la montagne ?


----------



## Dr.Slump (8 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un truc qui me gène : la "cloche" coupée au tout premier plan. Sinon, belle vision du vatican
> 
> Sacré batiment, n'est ce pas ? As tu visité la crypte ? Je crois voir que la porte d'entrée de droite est ouverte... C'était il y a 4 ans ?


 La cloche, c est en fait un poteau pour faire la file .... Voyez comme je suis loin de l entrée ....
 J'avais pas le choix si je voulais la dame avec son beau parapluie 
 Sinon, j'ai tout visité ( les pieds :'( ) 
 Ca date de cette année, en juillet dernier !

 voici une autre du Vatican :

 J'ai supprimé quelques voitures "modernes" pour laisser le vieux bus qui donne une impression de "vieux" .

 Donnez moi vos avis, il y a toujours quelques chose a dire sur une photos


----------



## LeSqual (8 Octobre 2004)

Donnez moi vos avis, il y a toujours quelques chose a dire sur une photos 







[/QUOTE]


Belle photo!   

Et si tu veux un avis... ben je dirai que soit le contraste bâtiment vs ciel est rue devrait être encore plus poussé... ou alors essaye de redonner un peu de luminosité au vatican  

les bâtiments très foncé  c cool... mais le vatican est entre deux    (trop gris) 

voilà... mais je ne suis pas un GRAND maître de la photo comme Amok  
 alors j'attends également sont avis ! 

Mille Byzoux  :love:


----------



## sylko (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M... j'ai oublié mon passport et y veulent pas me laisser passer avec mes lunettes jaunes.
> 
> Sinon, plus proche, les Dents-du-Midi au petit matin de l'AES Suisse.


Je connais cette montagne


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un GRAND maître de la photo comme Amok
> alors j'attends également sont avis !



Ce n'est pas parce que tu fais de la lèche que cela va te dispenser de payer la tournée lors de notre future rencontre, le nioub' ! Demande a ton beauf !   




			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu veux un avis... ben je dirai que soit le contraste bâtiment vs ciel est rue devrait être encore plus poussé... ou alors essaye de redonner un peu de luminosité au vatican
> 
> les bâtiments très foncé  c cool... mais le vatican est entre deux    (trop gris)



Idem.


----------



## Dr.Slump (8 Octobre 2004)

Ok j essayerai, mais je l'ai mis un peu plus en gris pour lui donner plus d importance :X


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Ok j essayerai, mais je l'ai mis un peu plus en gris pour lui donner plus d importance :X



Je la verrai davantage comme ça   Les noirs sont peut-être un peu faibles encore


----------



## LeSqual (8 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je la verrai davantage comme ça  Les noirs sont peut-être un peu faibles encore



mais moi j'aurais pris que la partie du haut (pas les batments) à éclaircire....  

mais c'est pas mal!  

Mille byzouX


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Merci mais à l'auteur de jouer


----------



## regsam (8 Octobre 2004)

Je viens d'ouvrir pour la première fois le champs "Postez vos plus belles photos" et il n'est pas indiqué la façon de procéder . Si quelqu'un veut bien se donner la peine de me répondre, je l'en remercie d'avance.


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2004)

Au dessus du champ dans lequel tu tapes ton texte se trouvent de petites icones. La jaune avec la montagne te permet de rentrer le chemin pour trouver ton image. il faut pour cela la télécharger avant sur un espace perso. Voila.

De préférence, n'utilise pas des images immenses, ni trop lourdes. Bref, tu les optimise comme si elles devaient être utilisées sur le web ! 

Inutile de remercier : c'est pour mieux te manger, mon enfant ! 


PS : A ce propos, sans vouloir faire le casse-noix, je suis le seul à penser qu'il est inutile de reprendre l'image originale dans la citation lors d'une réponse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux aussi utiliser le système de Fichiers attachés dans les Options supplémentaires en dessous de la fenêtre de réponse. Ainsi il t'est possible de télécharger une image directement à partir de ton disque dur.  Mêmes conditions de poids et de taille que celles indiquées par Amok  Pour alléger il existe le logiciel SmallImage


----------



## alan.a (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai effectivement eu quelques soucis à l'AES Suisse avec mes chaussures...




En montagne, rien ne vaut la Galibier Super Guide Tradition 
Lourdes comme des bonbonnes de gaz (je pousse un peu) mais indestructibles et d'une précision remarquable en grimpe.




Petite mise en jambe entre Sion et Héremence , là c'est juste avant les pyramides d'Euseigne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste avant les pyramides d'Euseigne.




Étrange comme relief. Tu as fait des photos ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Jolies pages ces jours 

De retour de balade à:

*Nice*






*Marseille*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

Sisi c'était *Marseille*






A++


----------



## molgow (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Étrange comme relief. Tu as fait des photos ?



J'avais étudié au lycée le phénomène des pyramides d'Euseigne (appelé phénomène des "demoiselles coiffées" ou des "cheminées de fées"). Le principe est en définitive assez simple : il faut que le sol s'érode très facilement sous l'effet de la pluie (sable, argile) et qu'un gros bloc de caillou protége et fasse en quelque sorte parapluie pour empêcher l'érosion juste en dessous de lui. Les conditions pour que l'effet se produise sont malgré tout assez rares. Et d'après mes notes de l'époque, ces tour peuvent atteindre jusqu'à 30 m de haut et se forment très rapidement du point de vue géologique (quelques centaines d'années). C'est très intéressant et curieux à voir. A ne pas rater si une fois tu en as l'occasion


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi utiliser le système de Fichiers attachés dans les Options supplémentaires en dessous de la fenêtre de réponse. Ainsi il t'est possible de télécharger une image directement à partir de ton disque dur.



Pour les photos, c'est loin d'etre la solution la plus adaptée, sinon je l'aurais indiquée. Le poids total accepté des pièces jointes  n'est pas enorme, et il est inutile de bouffer de la place sur les serveurs MacG alors que en 5 minutes on peut ouvrir gratuitement des espaces perso de 100 Mo. Donc, à éviter.


----------



## alan.a (9 Octobre 2004)

Capucine 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Capucine
> :love:



Bienvenue à Capucine, félicitations ...  

PS: qu'est ce que vous lui avez offert comme appareil photo ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour les photos, c'est loin d'etre la solution la plus adaptée, sinon je l'aurais indiquée. Le poids total accepté des pièces jointes  n'est pas enorme, et il est inutile de bouffer de la place sur les serveurs MacG alors que en 5 minutes on peut ouvrir gratuitement des espaces perso de 100 Mo. Donc, à éviter.



Effectivement l'espace disponible pour les Fichiers attachés n'étant pas extensible son utilisation ne peut être qu'exceptionnelle. J'aurais dû le préciser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'avais étudié au lycée le phénomène des pyramides d'Euseigne (appelé phénomène des "demoiselles coiffées" ou des "cheminées de fées"). Le principe est en définitive assez simple : il faut que le sol s'érode très facilement sous l'effet de la pluie (sable, argile) et qu'un gros bloc de caillou protége et fasse en quelque sorte parapluie pour empêcher l'érosion juste en dessous de lui. Les conditions pour que l'effet se produise sont malgré tout assez rares. Et d'après mes notes de l'époque, ces tour peuvent atteindre jusqu'à 30 m de haut et se forment très rapidement du point de vue géologique (quelques centaines d'années). C'est très intéressant et curieux à voir. A ne pas rater si une fois tu en as l'occasion



Merci pour les précisions, j'irai voir ça à l'occasion 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Capucine
> :love:




Bienvenue


----------



## turnover (9 Octobre 2004)

Superbe tit scarabée !!!  Tu as répondu à mon idée ?
Alan : Bienvenue à Capucine !!  A quand le/la prochain(e) ?   
Jehro : Il shoote en 10D maintenant le scarabée  

J'en connais un qui devais aller voyager pour photographier de beaux animaux puis de belles pyramides et qui est là, devant son écran à regarder vos photos avec 39° de fièvre ... :sick: 

Amicalement vôtre


----------



## mactambour (9 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Capucine
> :love:



*la rose du matin pour la plus belle des Capucines...*







 :love:  :love:  :love: 

PS si c'est permis... un petit bizou.

PS 2 pour aller dans le sens d'Amok... j'ai retiré la petite capucine...

PS 3 le rose était vraiment trop pale...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

:love:   Très jolie


----------



## mactambour (9 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sisi c'était *Marseille*
> 
> 
> 
> A++



Superbes encore une fois Petit Scarabée   
contente de te retrouver !! par ci par là !



 :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Octobre 2004)

Allez, à moi, chti test de mon cailloux 50mm à 1.8... woah he, j'adore mes godasses!  :love: 






Ha, et chouettes les photos de p'tit Scarab!   
Ho, et gros mimis à Capucine! Félicitations Alan!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Félicitations à toi Alan.a , Elle est vraiment jolie ta petite Capucine ! :love: 

Dis Phootek ... il y à un endroit où je verrai bien ta photo moi ... c'est pas ici 

Bravo à tous pour vos photos, je ne dirais qu'une chose :
 je ne reposterai plus jamais ici, vous m'avez complexée à vie !  

ps : mais c'est beau de voir tout ça !


----------



## alan.a (9 Octobre 2004)

Merci à tous pour ma petite Capucine.
Pour l'instant elle d'une discrétion remarquable ... le calme avant la tempête ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Arf!..nostalgie..j'allais me baigner là-bas quand j'étais môme..glaces à l'eau & chichis frégi..une belle photo..
> 
> je ne sais pas si tu es allé visiter le quartier du "Panier"?..mais ça vaut le coup,un des dernier vestiges du Marseille d'antan..
> 
> tu shootes toujours avec le G5?..



Hi Jerho 
Allez j'ai fait un effort, *une petite galerie Marseillaise*, en fait de passage pour 24 h, 
j'ai eu le temps de repérer jeudi entre vieux port et vallon de Auffes où j'ai fait le Zidane "sphinx"
 depuis le bout de la digue vers 17h30 (j'aime aussi la maison jaune "Pacman" aux yeux bleus à droite),
et de faire une grande balade vendredi matin avec la lumière entre 6 et 11 heures, mais je
note pour le "panier", parce que j'ai adoré et je pense refaire le déplacement hors travail.
J'espère que toi et Naas reconnaitrez les lieux 

PS: d'ailleurs je ne sais pas le nom du petit fort (avec le vol de mouettes)

Comme dit Titurn 10D depuis qq mois.



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> tit scarabée !!!  Tu as répondu à mon idée ?
> J'en connais un qui devais aller voyager pour photographier de beaux animaux puis de belles pyramides et qui est là, devant son écran à regarder vos photos avec 39° de fièvre ... :sick:



Me dis pas que je te l'ai refilé par mail 

Comme tu vois le grand air m'a fait le plus grand bien  je réfléchi toujours et te répond au plus vite.
Remets toi bien 



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> contente de te retrouver !! par ci par là ! :love:



Moi aussi Françoise  :love:

D'ailleurs je remets le lieu de mes débuts sur MacG dans mon profil, bonne idée  

A bientôt par là... la grange :style:
Le G5 se porte bien ?



			
				Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à moi, chti test de mon cailloux 50mm à 1.8... woah he, j'adore mes godasses!  :love:



Héhé c'est vrai qu'il est redoutable le 50mm en plastoc  surtout quand il est bien utilisé


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de voir les photos que j'avais en retard. 
Amok c'est chouette que tu postes ici aussi.  tes photos sont superbes. 

LeSqual, j'aime ton art "brute"   

Bravo aux autres.   (PetitScarabé, comme d'hab, magnifiques photos. )

Si Silvia traine longtemps pour se préparer, je posterais quelques photos que j'ai pris ici au Canada.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si Silvia traine longtemps pour se préparer, je posterais quelques photos que j'ai pris ici au Canada.



Héhé, tabernacle ! J'étais entrain de regarder les ours sur votre mail 

Bonne soirée ...

Caribou


----------



## ZePoupi (10 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Phootek ... il y à un endroit où je verrai bien ta photo moi ... c'est pas ici



HoooOOOOooo Lorna! Comme c'est Mimi ces petits petons!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: Tiens, pour la peine, j'crois bien que je vais te balancer un coup d'boule! Mets ton casque!


----------



## ZePoupi (10 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Héhé c'est vrai qu'il est redoutable le 50mm en plastoc  surtout quand il est bien utilisé



Ben quoi?!   Moi j'aime bien!   J'ai l'impression de redécouvrir la photo! Tcheu, avec ouverture à 1.8, trop top mortel!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi?!   Moi j'aime bien!



Hihi 

Bah vi pareil, j'en ai un 
(redoutable = le piqué à partir de f3,5)


----------



## LeSqual (10 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir les photos que j'avais en retard.
> 
> LeSqual, j'aime ton art "brute"




Merci cher Paul... ça fait plaisir!   :love: 

Je te souhaite de toutes belles vacances (aussi à Silvia  ) et poste encore un peu d'ART (de) BRUT... juste pour TOI :love:     

C'est promis... demain je change de thème!   








Mille ByzouX  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Octobre 2004)

Benoît Delépine en promo pour son film Aaltra (sortie le 13 octobre en France)...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi?!   Moi j'aime bien!   J'ai l'impression de redécouvrir la photo! Tcheu, avec ouverture à 1.8, trop top mortel!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben ouais c'est chouette le 50 à 1.8 ! :love:

(rediffusion)

Pour info à partir de dorénavant et jusqu'à désormais, les photos que je posterai viendront théoriquement toutes de mon appareil (enfin) à moi après en avoir tant emprunté aux autres, et surtout à _un_ autre...  C'est le cas pour Benoit Delépine juste au dessus, qui est sur ma toute première pellicule (ben oui, c'est de l'argentique). J'ai mis cette photo juste pour le clin d'oeil, elle n'a rien de terrible en elle même. Le boîtier est un Nikon F80, accompagné d'un 50 mm f1.8 Nikon et d'un zoom 28-75 mm f2.8 constant Tamron (vraiment excellent pour le prix, très recommandé !).

'+


----------



## LeSqual (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour! 

Par ce bô dimanche ensoleillé....    qu'est ce qui vous ferai chaud au coeur  :love: comme images?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien les yeux en façe des trous..le petit fort c'est le "château d'if"..




Merci 

C'est pas celui là plutôt ? (photo non retenue pour la galerie)
L'autre photo sur la galerie est faite depuis la promenade entre "Petit Nice Passedat" et Légion étrangère,
celle ci est faite depuis la calanque juste sous les locaux de la légion.









			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te ballades vers la corniche,pousses jusqu'aux "goudes" (tu y arriveras en longeant simplement le front de mer..) j'aime beaucoup ce coin aussi..paysage lunaire,quasiment pas de verdure..des rochers à perte de vue et la mer..
> Le quartier du Panier se trouve derrière la mairie de Marseille située sur le vieux port..fais toi servir un pastagua sur la place de lenche,et profites..
> bonne ballade   ..



Très bien je le note


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Oups!..fan de chichourle! je m'es trompé! :rose: ..c'est l'île Degaby..qui je crois appartenait à une homme d'affaire il y a longtemps..



 








			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été sur l'ile du frioul?..sympa aussi



Nan, mais je note tout pour la prochaine


----------



## LeSqual (10 Octobre 2004)

C'est bien calme aujourd'hui....   

un peu trop fait la fête vendredi et samedi.....  :mouais:   


Les yeux sont trop petit et tout fermé pour pouvoir apprécier les photos   


Bon... ben A+  :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'était pas avec mon numérique... on scannera l'image un de ces quatre. Préparez-vous d'avance! vous y verrez un Squal et une pieuvre très proches!



Bonjour à tous!

Voici enfin l'image promise!







Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## LeSqual (10 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Voici enfin l'image promise!
> 
> ...




Je vous rassure.... j'ai bô être un Squal   , La pieuvre est vivante... et elle l'est restée!    :love: 

J'aime plus trop faire de mal à ces pauvres bête   (avant je les mangeais...  :rose:  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2004)

Fusionnel comme relation  :sick: :rateau:    :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (10 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fusionnel comme relation  :sick: :rateau:    :affraid:



Ben ça on peu le dire!!!    

J'ai eut des minis suçons pleins la figure!!!   

Je défie quiconque (fille ou garçon) de m'en faire autant en si peu de temps     :rose:


----------



## alan.a (10 Octobre 2004)

Les photos sont déjà dans un sujet du bar, mais elles peuvent aussi avoir une petite place ici, non ?


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2004)

Une pleine brassée de tendresses à la Maman et à CApucine...  :love:
Je n'oublie pas les garçons de la Famille :style:
:love:


----------



## alarache62 (10 Octobre 2004)

Ca suffit!
T'en a pas marre Alan de nous montrer que tout te réussit??!

Tu fais de superbes photos, t'as de beaux gosses, t'habites une superbe baraque HQE?

Merde assez! Pense un peu aux autres!

  

(J'ai 23 ans toutes les cartes en main pour parvenir à un tel résultat, c'est sympa de voir que ça peut rouler si on s'en donne les moyens   )


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> Ca suffit!
> T'en a pas marre Alan de nous montrer que tout te réussit??!
> ...
> (J'ai 23 ans toutes les cartes en main pour parvenir à un tel résultat, c'est sympa de voir que ça peut rouler si on s'en donne les moyens   )



Tu n'as "que" 23 ans et un bel optimisme. C'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Octobre 2004)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> Ca suffit!
> T'en a pas marre Alan de nous montrer que tout te réussit??!



Non pas tout à fait quand même, regarde la barbe. :mouais:        

'+


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont déjà dans un sujet du bar, mais elles peuvent aussi avoir une petite place ici, non ?



Bien sur.
Félicitations.


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Non pas tout à fait quand même, regarde la barbe. :mouais:
> 
> '+



C'est vrai que j'ai une grosse lacune en poils !!!  :rose: 

Bon je retourne voir mes femmes ce matin, je risque de vous saouler un moment avec mes photos 

ps : j'estime être très loin de la « réussite » qui nous pousse à avancer.
Je ne vis pas de ma passion, ma maison n'est pas encore ce que reverrai qu'elle soit (coupée des réseaux, plus grande) et bcp d'autres choses.
Nous n'avons rien fait d'exceptionnel, ça fait 12 ans que ma femme et moi bossons pour ça, en partant de rien (ça, c'est une de nos fiertés)


----------



## turnover (11 Octobre 2004)

Ben alan tu nous soaules pas !!! Mais c'est vrai que la barbe .. Pense à ta chtite, ça pique !!
Pour le reste tout le monde rêve d'avoir un chez soi, grand spacieux et à sa convenance, de travailler de sa ou ses passions ... Chacun va à son rythme ... Suffit de choisir au bon moment parfois. Dire qu'il y a 14 ans je voulais devenir expert-comptable ... Au moins ça m'aide pour mes papiers    
Continues donc de nous "saôuler" avec ta chtite capucine toute jolie  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2004)

Un clin d'½il à Pitchoune et au Squal...






C'est à Zinal dans le Val d'Anniviers en Valais.  

PS: Merci pour tes photos Alan.a.


----------



## mactambour (11 Octobre 2004)

Chapeau pour tout... et je veux bien encore être saoûlée par tes photos !!!  

 :love: 
et ne m'oublie pas auprès de la maman...


----------



## LeSqual (11 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un clin d'½il à Pitchoune et au Squal...
> 
> 
> C'est à Zinal dans le Val d'Anniviers en Valais.




Ben je m'en rappelerai toute ma vie de ces 2 jours à Zinal qui sont devenu une semaine à causes des avalanches!     

Merveilleux!!!! surtout le bruit des avalanches au loin


----------



## LeSqual (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour ma petite Capucine.
> Pour l'instant elle d'une discrétion remarquable ... le calme avant la tempête ???



En espèrant que le chocolat ne l'excitera pas trop.... , voici un petit K'Do virtuelle (de félicitation) pour Capucine  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben je m'en rappelerai toute ma vie de ces 2 jours à Zinal qui sont devenu une semaine à causes des avalanches!
> 
> Merveilleux!!!! surtout le bruit des avalanches au loin



En l'occurence cette photo n'a pas été prise durant cette semaine là (j'avais pas encore mon CoolPix en 1999)...  C'était quelques années après.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence cette photo n'a pas été prise durant cette semaine là (j'avais pas encore mon CoolPix en 1999)...  C'était quelques années après.



Ben Merci Webo.... :rose:   

Maintenant je passe pour un illettré qui aime trop les bières Belges  et qui mélange tout....


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Octobre 2004)

Yep Alan, très chouettes tes photos de famille, ça fait bien plaisir de voir un tel événement!Félicitations encore une fois!


----------



## mactambour (11 Octobre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup cette image de la chapelle à Zinal, Weboliver... image fantasmagorique !!!
Amitiés


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

Forcément, à faire la java toute la nuit, le jour on est dans le pâté .... 



















ça commence bien


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2004)

Eheh... Merci encore pour tes douces images alan.a


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

La chapelle est très belle Webo !!!

Je ne suis jamais allé à Zinal ... pour le prochain séjour, promis 

J'étais aussi en Suisse en 1999 quand ça dévalait de partout, et ma grande Mère m'a téléphoné désespérée de Nouvelle-Calédonie, elle me voyait sous toutes les avalanches !!

Pour elle, un canton, c'était grosso modo la taille d'une commune, alors forcément ça faisait bcp pour si petit endroit !!!


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, à faire la java toute la nuit, le jour on est dans le pâté ....



Epaté... de lapin. A moi le bonnet d'âne 
Capucine a déjà grandi, non? C'est beau; je retourne 3 mois en arrière


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

Celle du milieu... là elle boude, certainement mal dormi


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> 14 ans après ...



Raté ! Même de dos, on devine néanmoins qu'elle promène encore sons nounours


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

À 14 ans, ma fille ne se promènera pas dans une telle tenue !!!

Ce sera robe de bure et escorte


----------



## Madmac (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> À 14 ans, ma fille ne se promènera pas dans une telle tenue !!!
> 
> Ce sera robe de bure et escorte



c'est ce que je disais...
à 12 ans, j'arrive plus à avoir la loi.....


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> À 14 ans, ma fille ne se promènera pas dans une telle tenue !!!
> 
> Ce sera robe de bure et escorte



Reflex du papa déjà angoissé 
Capucine aura droit à une robe, c'est déjà ça. Et mieux qu'un scaphandrier


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

J'ai essayé de les ...


----------



## alan.a (11 Octobre 2004)

Ses parents ne furent pas des grands exemples d'obéissance pdt l'adolescence ...

D'un coup, j'ai peur


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

mes photos


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de les ...



C'est pas beau de filer des bleus à ses enfants parce qu'ils grandissent


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de filer des bleus à ses enfants parce qu'ils grandissent



:style:


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ses parents ne furent pas des grands exemples d'obéissance pdt l'adolescence ...
> 
> D'un coup, j'ai peur



Ne pas avoir pensé à ça avant ! Pffft
Reste à panser. La plaie !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2004)

Voici une première série de photos du Québec. Elles ont été prisent au Lac Sacacomie, lieux rêver pour randonner, pagayer, observer, écouter,...  Nous y avons passé des moment merveilleux.  

J'adore les hydravions.  

Tôt le matin:






Une après midi:






On ne nous avait pas menti, c'est beau le Québec l'automne. 






Là nous sommes à Montréal, pour deux jours et ensuite retour.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici une première série de photos du Québec. Elles ont été prisent au Lac Sacacomie, lieux rêver pour randonner, pagayer, observer, écouter,...  Nous y avons passé des moment merveilleux.



Eheh... sympa tes photos Paul.   Ah, que veux-tu les vacances c'est toujours trop court...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Coucou Silvia et Paul  

Profitez des deux derniers jours !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

Ciao a tutti.
  Ca fait un moment que je suis pas passé par ici, y a de jolies choses.
  En premier lieu bien sur félicitations a Alan pour ce "coup de maitre"   
  Helene, j'aime beaucoup la photo dans la piscine :love:
  Et pour Paul et Sylvia: je viens de noter dans mon agenda "penser a aller au Quebec"  
  De mon coté voici quelques Vaches Cantalouses (Aubrac et Salers): elles sont aussi belles qu'elles sont délicieuses 
























  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Elle a l'air un peu molle cette AES


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

Et aussi des cardamonnes


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2004)

:love: sont super belles...   les vaches  !!!!    :style:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle a l'air un peu molle cette AES


 C'est que ca calme la Salers


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est que ca calme la Salers



C'est que du bon, la salers. Avec un peu de cassis pour les crainteux.


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti.
> Ca fait un moment que je suis pas passé par ici, y a de jolies choses.
> En premier lieu bien sur félicitations a Alan pour ce "coup de maitre"
> Helene, j'aime beaucoup la photo dans la piscine :love:
> ...


 
J'adore le titre de ta page.   Trop de Salers?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le titre de ta page.   Trop de Salers?


 Ouais bah ca va hein!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le titre de ta page.   Trop de Salers?







Cantal Aout 2005.....


hier soir j'ai pensé ......on est pas en 2004?
puis ...j'ai 38 ans née en 66 donc 2004.......et si j'avais 39 et oublié de feter une année?

pleins de doutes, j'ai couru voir un calendrier !!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> puis ...j'ai 38 ans née en 66


 Tiens toi aussi :love:
 Bon, si non c'est juste qu'en ce moment je suis a fond dans l'année 2005: changements géographique et professionnel qui m'occupent l'esprit a temps plein.

 Si non elles sont belles mes vaches?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Octobre 2004)

De la bonne herbe pour que les vaches soit encore meilleure


----------



## molgow (12 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si non elles sont belles mes vaches?



superbe! j'adore les vaches :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici une première série de photos du Québec. Elles ont été prisent au Lac Sacacomie, lieux rêver pour randonner, pagayer, observer, écouter,...  Nous y avons passé des moment merveilleux.
> 
> 
> Là nous sommes à Montréal, pour deux jours et ensuite retour.




Salut Paul   Salut Silvia :love: !   

Vous pouvez faire un petit détour sur le Lavaux (Vevey et environ) durant votre retour....  

C'est pas mal aussi l'automne au bord du lac  






A tout bientot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi aussi :love:
> Bon, si non c'est juste qu'en ce moment je suis a fond dans l'année 2005: changements géographique et professionnel qui m'occupent l'esprit a temps plein.
> 
> Si non elles sont belles mes vaches?



oui tes vaches sont tres belles

tout comme les autres photos que je vois par ici

je ne sait pas faire de belle photos mais cela ne m'empeche pas de apprecier les votre


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas ce qu'il se passe, mais depuis ce matin je vois des bateaux passer dans le ciel.






C'est grave docteur? :casse:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qu'il se passe, mais depuis ce matin je vois des bateaux passer dans le ciel.
> 
> C'est grave docteur? :casse:




HIHIHI....  

moi aussi j'en ai vu passer....   :hein:    :hein:   

On va se faire soigner ensemble?!?  

J'ai aussi des photos de bateaux volants... mais je les trouves plus...... snif


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce qu'il se passe, mais depuis ce matin je vois des bateaux passer dans le ciel.
> 
> C'est grave docteur? :casse:


 Transport Hélico?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Transport Hélico?



Yes, j'ai même vu passer _Alinghi _ au-dessus de ma maison.  Ça devait être pour ça en fait.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Yes, j'ai même vu passer _Alinghi _ au-dessus de ma maison.  Ça devait être pour ça en fait.


 Tudju! Ca doit etre de sacrés monstres les hélicos qui portent ca


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2004)

les chinook ont encore frappé ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tudju! Ca doit etre de sacrés monstres les hélicos qui portent ca



C'est clair. En fait, ils amenaient les bateaux aux Chantiers Décisions près de chez moi, c'est là qu'a été construit _Alinghi_.

Mais ça n'était pas le bateau qui était utilisé pendant la Coupe de l'America. Ici c'était un catamaran alors que pour les régates en mer ils utilisent un monocoque. Ça devait être le bateau suivant que j'ai vu dans les airs.


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair. En fait, ils amenaient les bateaux aux Chantiers Décisions près de chez moi, c'est là qu'a été construit _Alinghi_.
> 
> Mais ça n'était pas le bateau qui était utilisé pendant la Coupe de l'America. Ici c'était un catamaran alors que pour les régates en mer ils utilisent un monocoque. Ça devait être le bateau suivant que j'ai vu dans les airs.


Oui ce sont des «Decision 35», construits pour naviguer sur le Lac Léman. 11 mètres et un peu plus d'une tonne. Des catamarans poids plume, à côté des «Class America» qui font plus de 20 tonnes et 26 mètres de long. 

Une manche du «Challenge Ferrier-Lullin» se déroulait durant la dernière mini-AES de Lausanne. Vous êtiez trop occupés à boire les bières.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui ce sont des «Decision 35», construits pour naviguer sur le Lac Léman. 11 mètres et un peu plus d'une tonne. Des catamarans poids plume, à côté des «Class America» qui font plus de 20 tonnes et 26 mètres de long.
> 
> Une manche du Chalenge Ferrier-Lullin se déroulait durant la dernière mini-AES de Lausanne. Vous êtiez trop occupés à boire les bières.



Merci pour ces précisions. Les Chantiers Décisions ont même un site.  Ah, y avait une manche pendant l'AES mini? Rien vu...  

Allez, quelques photos. C'est au Pérou, sur la route qui relie Puno (au bord du lac Titicaca) à Cusco (point de départ pour se rendre au Macchu Picchu). Pour ceux qui se souviennent de la scène du _Grand Bleu_ quand Rosanna Arquette débarque au Pérou et descend de son train. Ben c'est la petite gare, La Raya, qu'on voit sur les photos. Altitude 4500 mètres.


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

concours de cornes?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> concours de cornes?



et bien !!!    

voilà un cocu qui ne passe certeinement pas par la porte !!!


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien !!!
> 
> voilà un cocu qui ne passe certeinement pas par la porte !!!



je précise que cette photo ne représente pas celui qui l'a postée


----------



## alfred (12 Octobre 2004)

bonsoir,

contrairement à Alan (welcome Capucine  :love: )
ma petite famille ne compte toujours que deux membres (ah non, quatre avec les poissons rouges).
et clara vient d'avoir 8 ans. voici quelques photos récentes password: nenuphar (sans accent).


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> password: nenuphar (sans accent).



Tiens c'est plus ibiza


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> contrairement à Alan (welcome Capucine  :love: )
> ma petite famille ne compte toujours que deux membres (ah non, quatre avec les poissons rouges).
> et clara vient d'avoir 8 ans.



les photos sont tres belles et le sujet est merveilleux  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alfred (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les photos sont tres belles et le sujet est merveilleux  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



   

je suis un papa fier comme un bar tabac de sa petite clara. (oups, si elle voit que j'ai écrit "petite" ça va chauffer pour mon matricule).


----------



## alan.a (12 Octobre 2004)

Mes cocottes ont passée une bonne nuit














Moi aussi, est pourtant ...  :rose: 














La visite à la sortie de l'école
Lavage des mains




Achille se découince petit à petit





Jules photographe




Puis Achille


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

FELICITATIONS ALAN ! TA FAMILLE DONNE ENVIE ! QUELLES BONNES BOUILLES !
je suis papa d'un garçon de 2ans, ça donne envie de mettre en route la petite soeur 

veinard !


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

Sont tout émus, les petits bonshommes. Ou l'appareil est trop lourd à porter ! 

Originale, la première photo alan.


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> je suis un papa fier comme un bar tabac de sa petite clara.



Tu peux, elle a l'air rigolote. Bravo pour la mise en viseur, le rétroviseur rattrape tout si vite


----------



## alan.a (12 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> FELICITATIONS ALAN ! TA FAMILLE DONNE ENVIE ! QUELLES BONNES BOUILLES !
> je suis papa d'un garçon de 2ans, ça donne envie de mettre en route la petite soeur
> 
> veinard !



Merci 

Mes deux premiers enfants ont 14 mois d'écart, c'est quelque chose que je conseille à tout le monde !!! Ils sont presque comme des jumeaux, mais pour nous c'était un poil moins sportif (mais juste un poil  )


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2004)

Voici une galerie consacrée à Montréal qui est vraiment une ville formidable.
Entre la modernité de ses buildings, sa vieille ville et ses parcs merveilleux en cette saison, c'est "que du bonheur". 
 






Faites péter les couleurs.  






Une photo que j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## alfred (13 Octobre 2004)

superbes en effet. ça donne envie de traverser l'atlantique.   

et euh, il fait combien de degrés là-bas paul?


----------



## olof (13 Octobre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> superbes en effet. ça donne envie de traverser l'atlantique.
> 
> et euh, il fait combien de degrés là-bas paul?



Avec l'été indien, ça doit pas être trop froid, non ???

Paul, avec tes photos tu me donnes envie d'y retourner encore une fois... C'est malin !!!


----------



## LeSqual (13 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Faites péter les couleurs.




Petite vue sur le lac Léman et le Lavaux (ya plein de vignes et de bon vin) depuis un bâtiment en démolition (art (de) brut)


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voici une galerie consacrée à Montréal qui est vraiment une ville formidable.
> Entre la modernité de ses buildings, sa vieille ville et ses parcs merveilleux en cette saison, c'est "que du bonheur".


Avez-vous nourri les suisses du Mont-Royal. Ils ont une queue superbe.


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Ceux du Vatican sont rayés également.  

Il paraît que le nom de ceux que l'on trouve au Québec, vient de là!


----------



## toto (13 Octobre 2004)

Toutes mes félicitations, Alan A.!! Ah, que du bonheur, ces moments-là, que tu as su si merveilleusement mettre en images!
Il me tarde vraiment de mettre en route une petite soeur (la recette?) pour Samuel (15 mois) et Thomas (3 ans 1/2)...
Bon retour de clinique et que tout se passe bien!


----------



## alan.a (13 Octobre 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> la recette?



Au fond à gauche, c'est ça le secret    :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au fond à gauche, c'est ça le secret    :rose:


 vaut quand meme mieux l'avoir blanche & droite que black & decker 

 C'est bon je sais ou c'est... au fond a gauche...


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2004)

Mon dieu, pauvre enfant ! A peine né il est déjà obligé de mettre des pulls qui grattent !


----------



## alan.a (13 Octobre 2004)

Pas de photos aujourd'hui, pour cause de ménage ... mesdames rentrent demain :love:


----------



## mff (13 Octobre 2004)

je ne voie que des points d'interrogation à la place des photos


??????


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Octobre 2004)

C'est la période des vendanges!  







Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## alan.a (13 Octobre 2004)

Depuis que j'ai laissé 32 morceaux de doigts et 6 vertèbres sur les coteaux de Savièse, Mont d'Orge, Drône et la Sionne (le pire des tous !!!) je ne peux plus voir de tels endroits !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai laissé 32 morceaux de doigts et 6 vertèbres sur les coteaux de Savièse, Mont d'Orge, Drône et la Sionne (le pire des tous !!!) je ne peux plus voir de tels endroits !!!



Hehe! J'ai fait les vendanges une seule fois. Je ne me rappelle plus de l'année (WebO, tu peux m'aider?). J'étais petite, mais je me souviens très bien des courbatures, de la fatigue. Mais bon, je compatis et espère que tu retrouveras tes doigts


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hehe! J'ai fait les vendanges une seule fois. Je ne me rappelle plus de l'année (WebO, tu peux m'aider?). J'étais petite, mais je me souviens très bien des courbatures, de la fatigue. Mais bon, je compatis et espère que tu retrouveras tes doigts







- C'était en 1988. ​


----------



## emge (13 Octobre 2004)

Il y aaaaa le cieeeel, le soleil et la meeeeer


----------



## emge (13 Octobre 2004)

Au départ, ma calanque était magnifique mais faisait 1,2 Mo : elle a été refusée au "upload" et j'ai dû rogner comme un malade pour arriver au 97 ko maxi (en fait elle en fait que 37 du coup : elle a été compressée au passage !) 
Il doit y avoir une méthode de compression qui m'échappe pour l'envoi de photo... qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Au départ, ma calanque était magnifique mais faisait 1,2 Mo : elle a été refusée au "upload" et j'ai dû rogner comme un malade pour arriver au 97 ko maxi (en fait elle en fait que 37 du coup : elle a été compressée au passage !)
> Il doit y avoir une méthode de compression qui m'échappe pour l'envoi de photo... qui peut m'aider ?



SmallImage est parfait pour ce que tu voudrais faire. Et c'est gratuit. Que demande le peuple?


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est la période des vendanges!




Et en Automne... les feuilles tombent


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et en Automne... les feuilles tombent



 Finn, on a retrouvé le poteau des bannis!  



Encore un peu d'eau...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finn, on a retrouvé le poteau des bannis!


 'tain celui là il a du dire une tres grosse connerie pour se faire pendre aussi haut et aussi court!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain celui là il a du dire une tres grosse connerie pour se faire pendre aussi haut et aussi court!



J'ai ma petite idée sur qui c'est...   

PS: encore une fois, fait ch... pour les photos perdues du Parc Lecoq.


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore un peu d'eau...




Et toujours de l'EAU!  






(sauf que ça c'est un tuyau qui sort de nul part au fond d'une gallerie interdite au public, dans les mines de Bex)


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore un peu d'eau...



On dirait une tête de poisson ton rocher   L'oeil serait la tache blanche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma petite idée sur qui c'est...



Amok a enfin frappé ?


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et toujours de l'EAU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arghhh, chuttt! C'est la canalisation pour évacuer l'eau de mon toit.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une tête de poisson ton rocher   L'oeil serait la tache blanche


 Ouais une sorte de baliste:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh, chuttt! C'est la canalisation pour évacuer l'eau de mon toit.



Ben c'est du joli.... :hein:    :mouais: 

Quand je vais dire ça à mes copines de la gym.... ça va faire une émeute au service des eaux usées!!!  

assure tes arrières   

la cavalerie arrive   


En faite... je crois que je viens de comprendre....  

C'est grâce à l'eau polluée de ton toit que ya autant de champignons que çA!!!!!!     







  Alors MERCI Sylko pour les voles-au-vent & les croutes aux champignons  

(photo des mines de Bex dans le secteur "élevage" de Champignons. Galerie non accessible au public)


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais une sorte de baliste:



attention, certaines balistes sont dangereuses...


----------



## alan.a (14 Octobre 2004)

Ayé, c'est l'heure du retour

Pour Capucine, on poursuit l'épure logistique entreprise avec Achille, on se passera donc de poussette





Premiers yeux ouverts à la maison





Dans son hamac, sur sa peau d'agneau, près du feu


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

je ne m'en lasse pas. On attendra un peu pour poster nos photos préférées .

Bravo encore à vous deux. tout plein de bonnes choses dans ce nouveau monde CApucine.
Il a l'air bien doux chez ta maman et ton papa.
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais une sorte de baliste



Nous sommes d'accord


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Certaines de ces galeries se trouvent, à quelques centaines de mètres, en dessous de mon chalet.  

Pour les champignons, pas la peine de les chercher dans les galeries. Ils poussent en surface.


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Octobre 2004)

Voila encore une petite photo de mon voyage a Rome ( avis aux photographes à l'affut de beaux sujets ).

 Prise sur la terrasse de mon hotel une tres belle nuit !


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Certaines de ces galeries se trouvent, à quelques centaines de mètres, en dessous de mon chalet.


 

C'est quand que tu nous invite (mini AES) 




			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les champignons, pas la peine de les chercher dans les galeries. Ils poussent en surface.



Ben bravo.... et si des enfants tombent sur ce lien....  tu penses aux joyeuse conséquences?!?    

Je suis sortit une fois par une galerie qui donne direct sur la rivière (ya une petite échelle) et c'est dans la foret (1km au dessus de l'entrée principale) et tu sais que j'ai déja fait des visites de plus de 8h la dedans (sans avoir le droit de pisser ailleur que dans une bouteille que tu dois remettre dans le sac!!! :mouais:   )


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Certaines de ces galeries se trouvent, à quelques centaines de mètres, en dessous de mon chalet.



Et encore qqlq images de cette bien belle mine SUISSE    :love:   

PS: si je n'ai pas les photos "touristiques" aux quels on pourrai s'attendre... c'est que je fait que des tours "VIP spéléo"!  le touristique........  :mouais:    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Octobre 2004)

Pas mal comme sujet 

 Voila une photos de moi canonisé


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Prise sur la terrasse de mon hotel une tres belle nuit !



Effectivement belle nuit et   Au fait ta photo avec le parapluie m'a évoqué les photos d'une connaissance  Es-tu parvenu à retoucher celle du Vatican que tu nous avais montrée  ?


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Octobre 2004)

Oula, ça m'est totalement sortit de la tete, je travaille sur un projet pour mon école .... mais j'y travaillerai, je la post des que c est fait


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

Voilà encore qqlq photos de mes dernières visites au centre de la terre ("dans" les hauts de Martigny)    

De dehors...






De dedans...







Ailleurs... (presque au meme endroit) (les 2 mines sont reliées par une échelle de ferraille de 60 mètres complétement rouillée!  un vrai suicide de la prendre!!!)


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

>



la dernière me fait penser à une pochette de Labradford 
(celle la)


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la dernière me fait penser à une pochette de Labradford
> (celle la)



C'est vrai que ya qqch!  

Bô travail Sherlock's et bel perspicacité


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Voila encore une petite photo de mon voyage a Rome ( avis aux photographes à l'affut de beaux sujets ).
> 
> Prise sur la terrasse de mon hotel une tres belle nuit !


 Tes photos sont beaucoup trop grandes et trop lourdes (pense aux ecran 15 pouces et a ceux qui n'ont pas l'adsl) -> essaye de ne pas dépasser 600 pixels de dimention maximale


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> SmallImage est parfait pour ce que tu voudrais faire. Et c'est gratuit. Que demande le peuple?



Arrivé sur ce site, le liens nous emmène sur un site privé qui semble être celui des "géniteurs" de ce logiciel "SmallImage" mais n'offre rien à télécharger... j'essaierai plus tard, où alors dis moi ou je foire.


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Arrivé sur ce site, le liens nous emmène sur un site privé qui semble être celui des "géniteurs" de ce logiciel "SmallImage" mais n'offre rien à télécharger... j'essaierai plus tard, où alors dis moi ou je foire.



J'ai trouvé à partir de google, c'est marrant ! je vais m'y mettre tout de suite et encore merci !!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

éffacé...

 :rose:


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Effectivement. Le lien est mort. Voici le bon >> SmallImage


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2004)

Ce squale me fait penser à Emmet Ray, personnage principal du film "Sweet and lowdown" de Woody Allen et dont une des singularités est de proposer à ses fiancées d'aller tirer à la carabine sur les rats dans les décharges (ou d'aller regarder les trains passer)... 

Lui c'est autre chose, mais ses propositions pour les après-midi oisifs doivent surement être très goûtés par les demoiselles: ramper dans des couloirs poisseux, se couvrir de platre dans des batiments en ruine et se casser le crâne dans des canalisations d'égout. Bref, tout ce qu'une femme du monde apprécie follement !


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce squale me fait penser à Emmet Ray, personnage principal du film "Sweet and lowdown" de Woody Allen et dont une des singularités est de proposer à ses fiancées d'aller tirer à la carabine sur les rats dans les décharges (ou d'aller regarder les trains passer)...
> 
> Lui c'est autre chose, mais ses propositions pour les après-midi oisifs doivent surement être très goûtés par les demoiselles: ramper dans des couloirs poisseux, se couvrir de platre dans des batiments en ruine et se casser le crâne dans des canalisations d'égout. Bref, tout ce qu'une femme du monde apprécie follement !



Un grand moment de bonheur que ce message!     :rose: 

J'en suis tout ému....  :rose:

Enfin qqn qui me comprend!   :love: 

Alors avis aux demoiselles qui veulent venir passer de "fabuleux week end aventure" avec moi..... et Pitchoune


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. Le lien est mort. Voici le bon >> SmallImage



Merci, je venais juste de le trouver... et.... voyons le resultat ci-joint - si marche ?


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> avec moi..... et Pitchoune



T'as de la chance...   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce squale me fait penser à Emmet Ray, personnage principal du film "Sweet and lowdown" de Woody Allen et dont une des singularités est de proposer à ses fiancées d'aller tirer à la carabine sur les rats dans les décharges (ou d'aller regarder les trains passer)...
> 
> Lui c'est autre chose, mais ses propositions pour les après-midi oisifs doivent surement être très goûtés par les demoiselles: ramper dans des couloirs poisseux, se couvrir de platre dans des batiments en ruine et se casser le crâne dans des canalisations d'égout. Bref, tout ce qu'une femme du monde apprécie follement !



Entre nous soit dit je ne suis pas sûre que se soit réservé aux femmes du monde de ne pas apprècier ce genre de choses. Les femmes de Calcuta valent bien les femmes qu'elles soient du monde ou pas et pourtant !

Remarque Lesqual se doit de nager en eaux profondes mais tout de même !


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance...   :rateau:



Pour tout ceux qui en doute (encore).... Voici la preuve que je peux aussi être romantique  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce squale me fait penser à Emmet Ray, personnage principal du film "Sweet and lowdown" de Woody Allen et dont une des singularités est de proposer à ses fiancées d'aller tirer à la carabine sur les rats dans les décharges (ou d'aller regarder les trains passer)...
> 
> Lui c'est autre chose, mais ses propositions pour les après-midi oisifs doivent surement être très goûtés par les demoiselles: ramper dans des couloirs poisseux, se couvrir de platre dans des batiments en ruine et se casser le crâne dans des canalisations d'égout. Bref, tout ce qu'une femme du monde apprécie follement !


Les squals, c'est pas ce qu'on attrape à l'hopital quand on reste trop longtemps immobile dans son lit ?


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les squals, c'est pas ce qu'on attrape à l'hopital quand on reste trop longtemps immobile dans son lit ?




Espèce de gros malin..... :hein: :mouais: 

C'est des "esscarts" (je sais pas comment on écrit)     :rateau: 

Bon.....


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de gros malin..... :hein: :mouais:
> 
> C'est des "esscarts" (je sais pas comment on écrit)     :rateau:
> 
> Bon.....



On va demander au spécialiste es-quarre...  il doit rentrer du Québec ces jours.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je venais juste de le trouver... et.... voyons le resultat ci-joint - si marche ?



Euh... c'est pas encore ca... regle la taille max a 600 pixels dans SmallImage.. C'est encore un peu gros 

Si non c'est bô les calanques. Mais ces quoi ces taches violettes en bas a droite?


----------



## LeSqual (14 Octobre 2004)

Hors sujet....   







La mouche est vivante et c'est pas un montage... juste le hasard... (comme si une mine s'effondre quand tu passes...  )


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est pas encore ca... regle la taille max a 600 pixels dans SmallImage.. C'est encore un peu gros
> 
> Si non c'est bô les calanques. Mais ces quoi ces taches violettes en bas a droite?



Les taches sont les restes d'un effaçage de la date, je ne maîtrise pas la correction de photos par "ajout de matières", je ne suis pas sûr que cette fonction se trouve sur iphoto d'ailleurs... si tu sais comment faire avec iphoto ou ImageWell ou SmallImage dis le moi, je suis preneur de tous les conseils...

Pour ce qui est de réduire les pixels je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'outil nécessaire (parceque pas cherché... est-ce seulement en rognant sur la dimension ??? c'est ce que j'avais fait dans le premier essai, le résultat est assez mauvais) mais je ne sais pas en quoi cela gêne si le poids n'est que de 97 ko ?   

Je viens de trouver un moyen avec ImageWell... dis moi si ça va (autre calanque)


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Octobre 2004)

Voila en plus petit, mais c est ssez moche tellement c est réduit


----------



## mactambour (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais une sorte de baliste:
> 
> Ici le baliste de Jpmiss, du Cap vert



A Suffren nous appelions ce poisson : "cochon"..parce que lorsque l'on en remontait un dans le bateau, le pauvre râlait avant de rendre son âme de poisson et on pouvait croire que l'on avait un cochon à bord...






Là ils se trouvent avec des "rasoirs" !   

 

PS :  Voir  plus de détails...


----------



## emge (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est pas encore ca... regle la taille max a 600 pixels dans SmallImage.. C'est encore un peu gros



Quand tu dix 600 pixels... toutes mes photos sont affichées avec 2 quantités exemple : 800 X 600...
à laquelle ton maximum de 600 se réfère-t-elle ? la première ou la deuxième valeur ??
 par exemple celle que j'envoie (ou que j'essaie) est de 800 X 600  et 84 ko sur le disque (si elle est trop lourde elle ne passera pas)


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va demander au spécialiste es-quarre...  il doit rentrer du Québec ces jours.



C'est escarre est la conférence c'est demain.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Voila en plus petit, mais c est ssez moche tellement c est réduit



La qualité n'attend pas la grandeur du format de la photo sinon ce serait trop simple


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dix 600 pixels... toutes mes photos sont affichées avec 2 quantités exemple : 800 X 600...
> à laquelle ton maximum de 600 se réfère-t-elle ? la première ou la deuxième valeur ??
> par exemple celle que j'envoie (ou que j'essaie) est de 800 X 600  et 84 ko sur le disque (si elle est trop lourde elle ne passera pas)



La valeur la plus grande, logique


----------



## mactambour (15 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est escarre et la conférence c'est demain.



Paul, tes images du Canada sont superbes... j'admire.   
On est loin du Portugal !  

 :love: à vous deux.


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> Voila en plus petit, mais c est ssez moche tellement c est réduit





			
				emge a dit:
			
		

> Les taches sont les restes d'un effaçage de la date



Alors là, si c'est du naturel et non pas de l'elevage, je pense que nous sommes tombé sur le plus beau nid de nioubs de l'année ! 

Ne vous approchez pas ! Regardez les de loin sinon ils vont s'enfuir...


----------



## emge (15 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, si c'est du naturel et non pas de l'elevage, je pense que nous sommes tombé sur le plus beau nid de nioubs de l'année !
> 
> Ne vous approchez pas ! Regardez les de loin sinon ils vont s'enfuir...



Du nioub nature : pur laine et sans ajout
Mon frère, photographe de presse, essaie encore de me déniaiser, mais sans grand espoir...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dix 600 pixels... toutes mes photos sont affichées avec 2 quantités exemple : 800 X 600...
> à laquelle ton maximum de 600 se réfère-t-elle ? la première ou la deuxième valeur ??


 600 max de la plus grande dimension a savoir 600 de large pour une image au format paysage (plus large que haute) ou 600 de haut pour une image au format portrait (plus haute que large).

   Dans SmallImage ca se régle là





 Par exemple pour ta calanque qui est au format paysage c'est: mise a l'échelle > fixe > cocher largeur > saisir 600 dans le champs


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



superbe !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> superbe !


 Ouais je fais de magnifiques captures d'écran    Mais celle là n'est pas de moi


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

C'est bon la vie en schlapettes... 








			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je fais de magnifiques captures d'écran    Mais celle là n'est pas de moi



Sois pas modeste, c'est du travail de pro.  Bravo JP.


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon la vie en schlapettes...


Arfffff! Ca me rappelle le gazon de la Butte Montmartre...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arfffff! Ca me rappelle le gazon de la Butte Montmartre...



Ah, à toi aussi?


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)




----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

Waouwww. Elle est superbe cette photo, Elene. 

A propos de Montmartre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Bravo pour celle-ci JPMiss.


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Montmartre...



quoi  à propos de Montmartre ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quoi  à propos de Montmartre ? :mouais:



Sa voiture avait décidé de s'y installer pour l'hiver


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sa voiture avait décidé de s'y installer pour l'hiver




argh


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh



Il ne connait pas la "La Prius" (les majuscules y sont  ) de Sylko ! Mon dieu !


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne connait pas la "La Prius" (les majuscules y sont  ) de Sylko ! Mon dieu !



nan...c'est la caisse au premier plan c'est cela? 
 

elle est dispo en 5 couleurs comme le ipodmini?


----------



## emge (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je fais de magnifiques captures d'écran    Mais celle là n'est pas de moi



Bien reçu


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

superbe


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Jolies couleurs pastels 

Sinon Webo celle-ci me fait penser à  un décor pour L'étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


  Wouah! C'est quoi ca?

  Si non, si jamais je dois me réincarner, je veux etre un poisson!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah! C'est quoi ca?



j'osais pas le demander  :rose:  :rose: mais je vois que je suis pas la seule


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah! C'est quoi ca?
> 
> Si non, si jamais je dois me réincarner, je veux etre un poisson!  :love:



c'est un canyon dans le Sinai 
 

j'ai accentué un peu les couleurs, mais les c'est comme cela


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Paul, tes images du Canada sont superbes... j'admire.
> On est loin du Portugal !
> 
> :love: à vous deux.



Merci beaucoup.  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'osais pas le demander  :rose:  :rose: mais je vois que je suis pas la seule


 




​


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ​



Wouah! C'est quoi ca?


----------



## LeSqual (15 Octobre 2004)

Salut à toute la bande de petits (et moins petits) photographe!   

J'adore ce forum!  :love: Voir que les gens ont encore un peu de sensibilité à notre époque?   

Dans les actualités... ici (en SUISSE) on va bientot pouvoir surfer!!!   







(la photo date de l'année passée... mais la neige arrive!!!!)


----------



## LeSqual (15 Octobre 2004)

Et dans qqlq jours... ( "ou le jour d'après" ) faudra sortir les crampons!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

Plus classique. Puisqu'on est dans les premières neiges. Le 23 octobre 2003.


----------



## LeSqual (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plus classique. Puisqu'on est dans les premières neiges. Le 23 octobre 2003.



wouaaa!!! c'est bo la france depuis la Suise!!!!!   

dommage que quand on est sur place ça perd tout son charme...


----------



## molgow (15 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> wouaaa!!! c'est bo la france depuis la Suise!!!!!
> 
> dommage que quand on est sur place ça perd tout son charme...



Sur plus de la moitié de la photo, c'est la Suisse et pas la France


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> wouaaa!!! c'est bo la france depuis la Suise!!!!!
> 
> dommage que quand on est sur place ça perd tout son charme...




la suisse est aimée ou pas mais il y a une chose a laquelle on ne peut pas discuter dessus: la beauté de ses paysages   

je traverse souvent la suisse pour aller en italie
je passe 3h a filmer pendant tout le trajet  ,  chaque saison ,  chaque heure
le paysage n'est jamais le meme 

je suis pas aimant de la nature, de  promenades dans le bois , pourtant je  reste bouche bée devant un tel paysage :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (15 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> wouaaa!!! c'est bo la france depuis la Suise!!!!!
> 
> dommage que quand on est sur place ça perd tout son charme...



et ça ne perds pas son charme vu de près..  

Mais en attendant, LeSqual, WebO etc...avec vos tombées de neige, vos crampons pour demain, et les stalagtites qui pendent du toit, ça va finir par arriver chez nous,  alors qu'on mange encore des figues ! et que nous avons soleil !!!   

Moi qui voulait passer par le Léman pour vous dire un petit bonjour je réfléchirais !   

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> !
> 
> Moi qui voulait passer par le Léman pour vous dire un petit bonjour je réfléchirais !
> 
> :love:



Nous t'accueillons bien volontiers... dans cette région que tu connais un peu.


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)




----------



## olof (16 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> wouaaa!!! c'est bo la france depuis la Suise!!!!!


Moi j'trouve que la Suisse depuis la Suisse, c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Un petit pas pour l'homme un grand pas pour l'humanité ?


----------



## LeSqual (16 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sur plus de la moitié de la photo, c'est la Suisse et pas la France




oups... voilà une belle vérité!     

Je sais bien... mais je voulais charier un peu mes amis les français....  


La neige est encore descendue cette nuit.... mais que cela n'empêche personne de venir dire un petit coucou aux petits suisses..   

D'ailleurs.... ya de la drole de neige qui flotte sur l'eau dans le coin


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Octobre 2004)

C'est le week-end, alors ce soir, c'est soirée disco!


----------



## LeSqual (16 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> j'en reste toujours à ma nature chérie (fô croire que j'aime ça?)..une photo de la baie de la louve du côté du lavandou..



Et voici la Baie du Lac Léman.... (depuis Vevey)


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2004)

Première neige autour de chez moi...


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2004)

Pôves tites grenouilles.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2004)

Retour des Bermudes au petit matin...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pôves tites grenouilles.




Mais bouffe les ......!!!!   

Cool la "double" photo!


----------



## LeSqual (16 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Retour des Bermudes au petit matin..



ça me dit qqch cet endroit...   ... ça a pas changé depuis... :mouais:   

J'aime bien le grain de tes photos!


----------



## LeSqual (16 Octobre 2004)

Et encore un petit coup de froid!


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Première neige autour de chez moi...



Frimeur!


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Frimeur!


Jalouse...


----------



## mactambour (16 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Joli pas....



Pasdeloup ???
Wolfgang ???


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2004)

La montagne Sainte Victoire :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bien tes photos Amok (bon pas toutes, faut pas non plus exagérer  ), l'absence totale de forme humaine, les gros contrastes couleurs, noir/blanc, en font des tableaux abstraits ...

Tu devrais faire quelque chose dans la photo toi !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> arf..mon petit lieu de travail temporaire  ..y'a pire non?..



tres joli coin !! :love: 

dis moi c'est quoi la tache minuscule au milieu de l'eau?
au premier d'abord j'ai cru mon ecran sale et non...la tache est sur la photo !!


----------



## LeSqual (17 Octobre 2004)

cadrages de cadres  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (17 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


Superbe 
Que de talents réunis dans ce sujet :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Octobre 2004)

Ma modeste contribution à cette ronde illustre 

(cliquez sur la miniature pour voir l'image en grand format)


----------



## LeSqual (17 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ma modeste contribution à cette ronde illustre



Ne te dénigre pas comme ça.... Toute photo est belle!   Après ça dépend seulement de celui qui la regarde....  :mouais:       (tout les gouts son dans la confiture) 

Personnellement j'aime bien...  (c'est une photo qui repose l'esprit et donne envie de s'évader n'importe ou....)  meme si j'aurais un peu retouché les contrastes....


----------



## LeSqual (17 Octobre 2004)

Voici la mascotte de mon école d'art (que je viens de finir)  

C'est Moïse! 

On l'a appelé comme ça... parce qu'il a été sauvé de qqch... (il a plus de queue)   

On la utilisé pour plein de trucs... mais la queue.. c'est pas nous...


----------



## mactambour (17 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Voici la mascotte de mon école d'art (que je viens de finir)
> 
> C'est Moïse!
> 
> ...



Elle est sympa ta mascotte !! même sans queue !   Une caresse pour elle...

Regarde un peu ce que j'ai trouvé ce matin sous les oliviers !!!!!   

Si quelqu'un me dit ou me montre le papillon qu'elle donnera,   ça sera chic ! Elle est énorme .. environ 8 cm de long sur 1,3 de large ..   






 :love:


----------



## alfred (17 Octobre 2004)

j'ai essayé aujourd'hui ce soft (gratuit) conseillé par avosmacs. et bien l'effet est plutôt bluffant.
il permet de faire ce genre de truc:


----------



## alfred (17 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> :love:



tu es sûre que ce n'est pas un petit pain au pavot?


----------



## LeSqual (17 Octobre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Regarde un peu ce que j'ai trouvé ce matin sous les oliviers !!!!!




Je n'y connait rien dans ces bestiolles.... mais tu peux lui faire une léchouille de ma part...


----------



## LeSqual (17 Octobre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé aujourd'hui ce soft (gratuit) conseillé par avosmacs. et bien l'effet est plutôt bluffant.



C'est cool... mais avec ce genre de trucs... plus l'image est petite et mieux ça rend.... (surtout sur un petit écran)   

Allez... 2-3 images TRASH   de mes sorties photos et surtout:

bonne semaine à toutes et à tous !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé aujourd'hui ce soft (gratuit) conseillé par avosmacs. et bien l'effet est plutôt bluffant.
> il permet de faire ce genre de truc:



On dirait une oeuvre de Chuck Close


----------



## Madmac (17 Octobre 2004)

La neige est arrivée ici aussi....






il fait froid, alors on bricole... et les clous pare-terre doivent être ramassés avec un aimant...






pendant ce temps-là, les vesse-de-loups poussent... et font des petits...






bravo à tous pour vos superbes photos....


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

Tes photos ne s'affichent pas.


----------



## Madmac (17 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tes photos ne s'affichent pas.



ça y est, c'est rectifié...


----------



## Macounette (17 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ne te dénigre pas comme ça.... Toute photo est belle!   Après ça dépend seulement de celui qui la regarde....  :mouais:       (tout les gouts son dans la confiture)
> 
> Personnellement j'aime bien...  (c'est une photo qui repose l'esprit et donne envie de s'évader n'importe ou....)  meme si j'aurais un peu retouché les contrastes....



Merci :rose:
Le problème c'est que je suis encore assez limitée par mon APN (un tout petit Cybershot U20 de 2 megapixels)... mais j'ai envie de m'y remettre et acheter du matos qui me permette de progresser   

et merci à tous pour les coups de boule, je me venge dès que je peux  (méchante machine )


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Octobre 2004)

Voilà, le week-end est fini! Encore une dernière photo prise vendredi soir!


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime bcp celle là 
Tu sors donc de quelle école d'art ?



			
				Madmac a dit:
			
		

>



Arg !!!! Des clous !!!! Injure, blasphème !!!

Des semences de tapissier


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'aime bien...  (c'est une photo qui repose l'esprit et donne envie de s'évader n'importe ou....)  meme si j'aurais un peu retouché les contrastes....



Surtout pas malheureux !!!

C'est dans la vapeur et la dilution de l'espace que l'esprit s'évade, pas dans la rugosité du contraste


----------



## Madmac (17 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Arg !!!! Des clous !!!! Injure, blasphème !!!
> Des semences de tapissier



Ah bon.... 
nous disons des clous de tapissier, voir des pointes...
--> des semences... jamais entendu... mais je note...


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2004)

Non non !!!  

Des semences de tapissier.

Le clou de tapissier c'est autre chose (pointe droite et tête ronde, aspect acier nickelé, bronze ou doré)

Et ce n'est certainement pas une pointe de menuisier à tête plate, à tête homme ou a tête ronde, ni une pointe torsadée, ni une pointe à guinder, ni un clou de maçon, ni un clou calotin, ni une pointe de vitrier, ni une pointe à béton, ni une pointe à placage (cassante ou non), et ni une semence de cordonnier    !!!


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> Le problème c'est que je suis encore assez limitée par mon APN (un tout petit Cybershot U20 de 2 megapixels)... mais j'ai envie de m'y remettre et acheter du matos qui me permette de progresser



Très très très très très mauvais prétexte !


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Voici la mascotte de mon école d'art (que je viens de finir)
> 
> C'est Moïse!



Quelqu'un qui aime les chats ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais ... 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes photos Amok (bon pas toutes, faut pas non plus exagérer  ), l'absence totale de forme humaine, les gros contrastes couleurs, noir/blanc, en font des tableaux abstraits ...



Si on intègre le fait que ce soit Lorna qui écrive cela, c'est probablement un des compliments les plus agréable qu'il m'ait été donné d'entendre depuis pas mal de temps.... . Et le : "bon pas toutes, faut pas non plus exagérer" est tellement mignon...  Certains soirs je l'aime bien, la Lorna. Hélas je suis désespérément hétéro : cela me perdra, la preuve !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> Le problème c'est que je suis encore assez limitée par mon APN (un tout petit Cybershot U20 de 2 megapixels)... mais j'ai envie de m'y remettre et acheter du matos qui me permette de progresser





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Très très très très très mauvais prétexte !



Amok a raison.  Mes photos de New York ont été prises avec un Nikon compact bas de gamme qui doit bien avoir bientôt une dizaine d'années, et elles ne sont pas si vilaines que ça il me semble.  Ces photos de New York datent de 1996 et 1997.

1996, île d'Hawaï, les Akaka Falls... C'est plus joli de le dire en anglais...


----------



## benjamin (17 Octobre 2004)

Dans une église romaine






Bon, c'est décidé, j'achète le µ mini


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Amok a raison.  Mes photos de New York ont été prises avec un Nikon compact bas de gamme qui doit bien avoir bientôt une dizaine d'années, et elles ne sont pas si vilaines que ça il me semble.  Ces photos de New York datent de 1996 et 1997.



L'argentique ça existe encore  Vive le scanner


----------



## Madmac (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non non !!!
> 
> Des semences de tapissier.
> 
> ...



merci pour le cours. j'en ai appris des choses ce week-end...

ce qui m'a plut, c'est la position des semences quand l'aimant les a attiré...
positionné en l'air, les semences vers le bas, c'était encore plus bizarre...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp celle là
> Tu sors donc de quelle école d'art ?



Merci :rose:

Ben je viens de finir L'écal (Ecole Cantonal D'Arts de Lausanne) C'est une Hes-so (Haute école spécialisée de Suisse occidentale) où on travail beaucoup sur le concept mais dont l'on sort sans pratique!    :mouais:  




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas malheureux !!!
> 
> C'est dans la vapeur et la dilution de l'espace que l'esprit s'évade, pas dans la rugosité du contraste.



J'ai Bô être Suisse.... j'aime les contrastes!   mais également la fondue moitié-moitié   




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qui aime les chats ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais ...



Je dois vraiment être très très gentil....    :rose: ... parce que les chats: J'ADORE!!!  

"C'est avec les chats la vapeur et la dilution de l'espace que l'esprit s'évade"   

En voici d'ailleurs 2 qui adore me regarder prendre un bain....(Barbar & Trinity) et je vous dit pas si j'ai un orteil qui dépasse de la mousse!!  Il sont prêt à se foutre au jus pour attrapper mes pieds! (c'est déja arrivé....  )


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Amok a raison.  Mes photos de New York ont été prises avec un Nikon compact bas de gamme qui doit bien avoir bientôt une dizaine d'années, et elles ne sont pas si vilaines que ça il me semble.  Ces photos de New York datent de 1996 et 1997.



Si mes souvenirs sont bons, Jean loup Sieff disait un jour qu'il commençait à en avoir ras le diaph que la conversation suivante revienne à chaque expo :

- Et là, vous avez utilisé quel objectif ?
- Un 24, pourquoi ?
- Ah oui, alors c'est normal que la photo soit jolie. Si on a du bon matériel....

Il poursuivait en indiquant qu'il rêvait d'entendre les mêmes propos dans une galerie de peinture (vous utilisez quoi comme pinceau ?), histoire que tout le monde soit logé à la même enseigne.

Le terme photographie, pour ceux qui l'ignorent, vient du grec et signifie : écrire avec la lumière. Si il est bien évident que l'on a plus de plaisir à couvrir des pages avec un Mont Blanc caressant qu'avec un bic déchirant, la différence entre un boîtier doté de multiples possibilités et un basique va surtout se faire dans l'attention que l'opérateur va être obligé de développer, son sens de l'observation et sa lecture/utilisation de la lumière. Lorsqu'il est impossible de faire de l'esbroufe technique, on va à l'essentiel et les grands maîtres sont là pour nous le rappeler : Une majorité des plus belles images de tous les temps furent réalisées avec un Leica (exemple type du boîtier non seulement archi basique mais de plus plutot malaisé d'emploi) équipé d'un 35 ou d'un 50 mm, optiques souvent considérées par les amateurs comme 'de base' et peu intéressantes à l'utilisation.

Il y a des années de cela, un magazine avait confié a des photographes des appareils jetables. Dommage que je l'ai jeté lors d'un de mes multiples déménagements car le résultat était étonnant et révélateur.

En photo comme en tout, le matériel 'évolué' n'est là que pour permettre un confort supérieur à celui qui maîtrise la base. Une Ferrari ne fait pas un bon conducteur d'un manche du volant, un Mac à 200 Ghz et au DD de 1 milliard de Go ne fera pas un bon graphiste, une guitare de luthier ne s'exprimera que sous les doigts d'un virtuose. Pour le matériel photo il en est de même, et les images de NY postées par le p'tit Suisse le prouvent. Même si je n'aurais pas cadré exactement comme ca , techniquement il n'y a rien à redire et elles sont agréables à regarder. Qui a dit qu'une bonne image était avant tout le choix d'un bon sujet et du bon choix d'un angle ? moi ? ca se peut, en effet ! 

Allez, un exemple. Vous avez un peu de temps et des boites à chaussures ? Alors vous pouvez surement faire ca.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Haute école spécialisée de Suisse occidentale



:affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'argentique ça existe encore  Vive le scanner


 En effet! Et je viens d'ailleurs de mettre en ligne des photos argentiques scannées de mon séjour en Turquie en sept 2001 (signature)
  Exemples




















 NB le tour gris c'est "a cause" de galerie. J'ai utilisé la derniere Beta et la nouvelle fonction diaporama on/off est vraiment super pratique


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> 
> Ben je viens de finir L'écal (Ecole Cantonal D'Arts de Lausanne) C'est une Hes-so (Haute école spécialisée de Suisse occidentale) où on travail beaucoup sur le concept mais dont l'on sort sans pratique!    :mouais:
> [/IMG]



En France, la Fac d'Arts Plastiques est aussi dans ce cas. Elle forme de bons théoriciens.
Moi j'ai préféré choisir les Beaux-Arts où je trouve que la théorie découle plus de la pratique. 

Tu veux faire quoi ensuite ?


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Exprime toi mon grand... ya un soucis?    :mouais:    



Concernant ton lien avec les photos dans les boites... c'est pas du tout mon style... mais c'est bien cool!!!    Mais les photos qui ne sont pas dans des boites... c'est avec un objectif "oeil de poisson" et pour le tour???


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En France, la Fac d'Arts Plastiques est aussi dans ce cas. Elle forme de bons théoriciens. Moi j'ai préféré choisir les Beaux-Arts où je trouve que la théorie découle plus de la pratique.



on a de la pratique...  (on fait des livres, des affiches....) mais qui n'on rien a voir avec les demandes actuelles du marché (merketing, public cible, ?)



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux faire quoi ensuite ?



Ben je commence un stage de 6 mois dans une entreprise de marketing & packaging à Lausanne (au 1er nov.) pour me faire un peu de pratique et c'est le genre de boite qui me plait bien. Créer un produit (le graphisme d'un produit) qui fera (je l'espère) plaisir aux yeux et au coeur de milliers de consommateurs...


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Exprime toi mon grand... ya un soucis?
> Concernant ton lien avec les photos dans les boites... c'est pas du tout mon style... mais c'est bien cool!!!    Mais les photos qui ne sont pas dans des boites... c'est avec un objectif "oeil de poisson" et pour le tour???



'Oeil de poisson' ta mère ! Le souci est de voir de jeunes hélvètes sortir d'écoles de haute altitude et ignorer ce qu'est un sténopé !


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet! Et je viens d'ailleurs de mettre en ligne des photos argentiques scannées de mon séjour en Turquie en sept 2001 (signature)



Cool les photos!!!   

mais ya pas besoin d'aller jusqu'en Turquie pour celle la...   on a les meme en Suisse!

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...ev=/images?q=euseigne+pyramide&hl=fr&lr=&sa=G


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Cool les photos!!!
> 
> mais ya pas besoin d'aller jusqu'en Turquie pour celle la...   on a les meme en Suisse!
> 
> http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mediatime.ch/ausflug/gif/pyramide1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mediatime.ch/ausflug/pyramiden.htm&h=346&w=461&sz=33&tbnid=HA-CYTwxx-cJ:&tbnh=93&tbnw=123&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Deuseigne%2Bpyramide%26hl%3Dfr%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG


 Hé hé ,y'en a un peu partout de ces cheminées de fées, mais celles de Capadoce sont vraiment étranges et de formes tres variées (voir ma galerie ou l'on en voit au moins 3 ou 4 sortes différentes) 

  Tiens par exemple, y'en a des comme ca en Suisse?


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le souci est de voir de jeunes hélvètes sortir d'écoles de haute altitude et ignorer ce qu'est un sténopé !



bon..... :rose:    

Ok... 1-0 pour toi!   

Mais moi et l'artisanal.... :hein: en plus... j'aime pas le whisky

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.pallier/stenope0.htm

Merci de l'info Grand maitre de la photo!!!  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une majorité des plus belles images de tous les temps furent réalisées avec un Leica (exemple type du boîtier non seulement archi basique mais de plus plutot malaisé d'emploi) équipé d'un 35 ou d'un 50 mm, optiques souvent considérées par les amateurs comme 'de base' et peu intéressantes à l'utilisation.








Brassaï estimait ses temps de poses en fumant une cigarette Boyard et ça donnait par exemple :


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

Me suis trompé... et je ne me souviens plus comment qu'on efface ces dhfjhsdfiurutz de messages  


Si un modo pouvait s'en occuper...


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'argentique ça existe encore



Dieu merci, sinon qui rendra hommage a Schwarzshild ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci, sinon qui rendra hommage a Schwarzshild ?



 Exact en plus il portait tellement bien son nom.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

... Et réciproquement !


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, Jean loup Sieff disait un jour qu'il commençait à en avoir ras le diaph que la conversation suivante revienne à chaque expo :
> 
> - Et là, vous avez utilisé quel objectif ?
> - Un 24, pourquoi ?
> ...



Très juste.
Par exemple, il suffit de voir des photographies de certains photographes africains, parfois avec du matériel de nos grands-parents, pour se rendre compte que le talent ne se loge pas dans la sacoche photo.

Une petite divergence malgré tout.
Mis à part le chargement du film où il faut 3 mains , je trouve au contraire le Leica M d'une ergonomie remarquable. Tout tombe naturellement sous les doigts. Il faut un petit temps de mise en route, notamment lorsque l'on n'est pas coutumier de la mise au point télémétrique.
C'est l'épure absolue, le nectar, la gelée royale de l'appareil photographie mécanique 135 

Et pour ce qui est du sténopé, c'est vraiment quelque chose de fabuleux.
Et je ne parle pas du plaisir de fabriquer son appareil.
(Dieter Appelt commence son année d'enseignement en faisant fabriquer à ses élèves leur propre appareil)

Quelques-uns de mes sténopés qui ont survécu au fil des années. 

Mon sténopé stéréo 120 réalisé avec des enveloppes cartonnées













Un sténopé de poche pour du film 135









Un sténopé pour du papier photo noir et blanc (ou mieux encore des plaques offsets, mais exposition très très longues)









Que l'argentique ne disparaisse pas pour ne pas nous priver de ce plaisir !!!

Et pour finir, la relève


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

C'est Bô la Suisse?








(G8 à Lausanne)


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une petite divergence malgré tout.
> Mis à part le chargement du film où il faut 3 mains , je trouve au contraire le Leica M d'une ergonomie remarquable. Tout tombe naturellement sous les doigts. Il faut un petit temps de mise en route, notamment lorsque l'on n'est pas coutumier de la mise au point télémétrique.
> C'est l'épure absolue, le nectar, la gelée royale de l'appareil photographie mécanique 135



Aucune divergence Alan 
Je voulais simplement dire que pour l'utilisateur lambda, le leica n'est pas ce qui se fait de plus pratique, comparé a un appareil reflex a chargement automatique. File un M4P a un non habitué, il y a de fortes chances qu'il te demande quelle est cette vieillerie ! 
Pour le reste, bien sûr que c'est plus qu'un boitier. Sans aucun snobisme, c'est non pas un appareil photo, mais un objet qui donne envie de faire des images (du moins pour la série 'M'), ce qui tombe assez bien puisqu'il est fait pour ca ! 

Félicitations pour tes sténopés. J'avoue avoir un petit penchant pour le légo, evidemment !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations pour tes sténopés. J'avoue avoir un petit penchant pour le légo, evidemment !


  Ouais il est super! 

 Quand j'etait petit j'avais fabriqué un truc comme ca a partir du manuel des Castors Juniors (ou de Pif Gadget je sais plus). Inutile de dire que ca n'a jamais fonctionné...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok, tu donnes de bon conseils maintenant.   :love: 

Photo prise à Schawinigan, une ville au Québec qui comme toutes les villes au passé industrielle riche, n'est pas trop jojo. 








Arrêt !!!


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais il est super!
> 
> Quand j'etait petit j'avais fabriqué un truc comme ca a partir du manuel des Castors Juniors (ou de Pif Gadget je sais plus). Inutile de dire que ca n'a jamais fonctionné...



Petite rectification : ce n'est pas dans le 'manuel des castors juniors', mais dans celui de 'Géo Trouvetou'.


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu donnes de bon conseils maintenant.   :love:



Que veux tu : je dois vieillir !


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations pour tes sténopés. J'avoue avoir un petit penchant pour le légo, evidemment !



Moi aussi c'est le LEGO que je trouve le + top!!!   :love: 

mais je crois que "Béannie" n'en n'a pas besoin.. elle!    :mouais:


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je crois que "Béannie" n'en n'a pas besoin.. elle!



Surtout qu'a vue de nez, c'est "il" !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok version spécialiste de pisciculture a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'a vue de nez, c'est "il" !



On se demande parfois où ça va se placer quand même les signes de reconnaissances   La nature a ses bizarreries


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est une Hes-so (Haute école spécialisée de Suisse occidentale)





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Oui, quelle étrange appellation, mais on dit parfois de la Suisse romande ou de l'ouest de la Suisse, que c'est la Suisse occidentale, par opposition à la Suisse orientale, l'est de la Suisse. Ou quand l'Orient commence à Fribourg, Schwytz ou Glaris... 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé ,y'en a un peu partout de ces cheminées de fées, mais celles de Capadoce sont vraiment étranges et de formes tres variées (voir ma galerie ou l'on en voit au moins 3 ou 4 sortes différentes)
> 
> Tiens par exemple, y'en a des comme ca en Suisse?



Les nôtres ressemblent pas à des b...  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le matériel photo il en est de même, et les images de NY postées par le p'tit Suisse le prouvent. Même si je n'aurais pas cadré exactement comme ca , techniquement il n'y a rien à redire et elles sont agréables à regarder. Qui a dit qu'une bonne image était avant tout le choix d'un bon sujet et du bon choix d'un angle ? moi ? ca se peut, en effet !



Merci.  

Encore une photo de l'île d'Hawaï, je ne me rappelle plus du nom exact du lieu, mais c'était au nord de l'île.


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu donnes de bon conseils maintenant.   :love:
> 
> Photo prise à Schawinigan, une ville au Québec qui comme toutes les villes au passé industrielle riche, n'est pas trop jojo.



Très chouette. Tu ne devais probablement pas avoir plus de temps pour soinger un peu plus le cadrage, mais c'est déjà très bien



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Arrêt !!!



C'est vrai que cela m'a aussi marqué. (presque autant que les panneaux Suisses du style : STOP A 23 m)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que cela m'a aussi marqué. (presque autant que les panneaux Suisses du style : STOP A 23 m)


 Ah la précision Suisse!  

 Bon, puisque "l'art brut" est en vogue par ici, voici de l'art DE brutes


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah la précision Suisse!
> 
> Bon, puisque "l'art brut" est en vogue par ici, voici de l'art DE brutes




oulala beyrouth...

dire qu'ils ont fait un quartier tout neuf au coeur même de l'endroit qui a le plus souffert de la guerre, sans retirer les immeubles en ruines autour, parce que des gens y habitent..


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah la précision Suisse!
> 
> Bon, puisque "l'art brut" est en vogue par ici, voici de l'art DE brutes



J'aime bien!!!   ( meme si le sujet n'est pas drôle...)

J'ai qqlq photos "Art (de) BRUT" pour dans qqlq jours... je les garde au chaud et je balancerai la série... (je dois juste les mettre à la bonne taille et les retoucher un peu... et là... pas letemps)


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette. Tu ne devais probablement pas avoir plus de temps pour soinger un peu plus le cadrage, mais c'est déjà très bien



Effectivement, quand j'ai vu cette vieille voiture américaine arriver, je me suis dit qu'il me la fallait dans le champ donc ça a été très vite. Les photos de ces deux immeubles sans la voiture même mieux cadrées sont moins sympa.


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Permettez-moi d'arriver comme ça sur ce bien long thread... Comme il y a 180 pages, je me suis dit que je ne lirais qu'à partir de la dernière, quitte à explorer le reste de temps en temps !

Quoi qu'il en soit, permettez-moi d'arriver avec, sous le bras, cette petite image qui en dira sans doute bcp sur la manière dont on voit parfois la photographie... 






Et puis, allez, soyons complet : je viens de sortir une toute nouvelle version de mon site photo, plus nette et plus précise que l'ancienne. Ça se trouve ici : Photo.AD 

J'attends vos commentaires ! 

à bientôt !


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2004)

amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des années de cela, un magazine avait confié a des photographes des appareils jetables. Dommage que je l'ai jeté lors d'un de mes multiples déménagements car le résultat était étonnant et révélateur.



Sans prétendre être encore un grand photographe, je me permets de poster l'image ci-dessous :






Je l'ai réalisée dans ma "jeunesse" photographique avec... un jetable sans marque ! Le moins qu'on puisse, c'est qu'il y a grosse déformation, mais il n'en est pas moins que je considère cette image aussi convenable que bien d'autres de mes clichés réalisés avec du "(un peu) gros matos".

La critique de sieff et à sa suite amok, à propos du matos, est plus que justifiée...!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit, permettez-moi d'arriver avec, sous le bras, cette petite image qui en dira sans doute bcp sur la manière dont on voit parfois la photographie...




"La machine à tuer les méchants" de Roberto Rosellini.


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, allez, soyons complet : je viens de sortir une toute nouvelle version de mon site photo, plus nette et plus précise que l'ancienne. Ça se trouve ici : Photo.AD
> 
> J'attends vos commentaires !
> 
> à bientôt !



Salut!

Tu veux des commentaire en privé ou ici?

Quoi qu'il en soit... je vais te donner le mien:   

Comme je l'ai dit qqlq pages auparavant... toute photo est belle! tout dépend de celui qui la regarde!  

Personnellement... je sort d'une école d'art et le style snapshot & portrait (dès que ya un humain)... j'ai un peu de la peine    

par contre j'aime beaucoup tes photos N/B "en vrac", prisent de plus loin!  (meme celle avec les gens).

En fait... je trouve que dans une photo, lorsqu'il y a un regard (c'est si puissant un regard..  ) le reste de la photo perd sa valeur... a moins que ce soit du "vrai portrait" et "rien de plus".  

voilà... et si tu as le courage de regarder un peu les pages d'avant.... j'aimerai bien des critique su r mon ART (de) BRUT


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> voilà... et si tu as le courage de regarder un peu les pages d'avant.... j'aimerai bien des critique su r mon ART (de) BRUT



Oui, je vais regarder les pages précédentes en remontant à l'envers... ça va être beau ! 

Mais dis-moi, tu trouves à ce point que les photos avec regard sont banales...?    Et moi qui trouve que les plus belles photos sont celles qui parviennent à capter l'émotion d'un regard ! tu diras sans doute que ce sont des photos qui se mordent la queue mais...

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour la remarque sur le vrac ! Il y a sans doute mes préférées là-dedans...


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "La machine à tuer les méchants" de Roberto Rosellini.



Ou "Le Voyeur", de Powell...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis-moi, tu trouves à ce point que les photos avec regard sont banales...?    Et moi qui trouve que les plus belles photos sont celles qui parviennent à capter l'émotion d'un regard ! tu diras sans doute que ce sont des photos qui se mordent la queue mais...



je pense pas qu'elles soient banales.... mais après 4 ans à ne voir presque que des photos "portrait" au sens large du therme... il n'y à plus grand chose qui m'émeut dans ce style....  :mouais: 

J'ai fait graphisme... et ce que je recherche dans une photo... c'est les contraste l'équilibre ou le desequilibre volontaire, les formes, les courbes et je pense qu'un regard et trop puissant pour pouvoir rivaliser avec ce qui va l'entourer sur la photo. 

mais j'avoue que si c'est bien fait et qu'il y a un bon équilibre regard-"fond"... on peut avoir des choses pas mal...

les gouts sont dans la confiture....


----------



## Mage-Li (18 Octobre 2004)

Quelques photos d un amateur :

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## LeSqual (18 Octobre 2004)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos d un amateur :



J'aime bien!    surtout la première!  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas qu'elles soient banales.... mais après 4 ans à ne voir presque que des photos "portrait" au sens large du therme... il n'y à plus grand chose qui m'émeut dans ce style....  :mouais:
> 
> J'ai fait graphisme... et ce que je recherche dans une photo... c'est les contraste l'équilibre ou le desequilibre volontaire, les formes, les courbes et je pense qu'un regard et trop puissant pour pouvoir rivaliser avec ce qui va l'entourer sur la photo.
> 
> ...



Oui, bon ben c'est bon, tu vas pas nous donner ton CV non plus... Je croyais que tu voulais l'oublier cette école... en tout cas, c'est ce que je voulais faire moi  Et maintenant, tu la place dans quai tous tes postes  

Bon, ben voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule   :rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bon ben c'est bon, tu vas pas nous donner ton CV non plus... Je croyais que tu voulais l'oublier cette école... en tout cas, c'est ce que je voulais faire moi  Et maintenant, tu la place dans quai tous tes postes
> 
> Bon, ben voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule   :rateau:



il est Suisse occidental, que veux tu.... Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi sophie....


----------



## molgow (18 Octobre 2004)

encore une dispute de couple ?  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> encore une dispute de couple ?  :rateau:



Allez hop, pour détendre l'atmosphère:







Vue sur le site de Pitchoune   

Edité!


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, pour détendre l'atmosphère:
> 
> 
> 
> Vue sur le site de Pitchoune



Elle semble avoir la main leste, la bougresse!


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle semble avoir la main leste, la bougresse!



 :rose: Oui, euh... LeSqual aussi d'ailleurs si tu regardes bien :rose:     :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Oui, euh... LeSqual aussi d'ailleurs si tu regardes bien :rose:     :love:



Arf, moi j'aime bien le caddy de la Migros dans votre appart!       :love: Arf!   ça fait vachement "Art-déco-bricolage-Conforama"...  :rateau: oui bon ok... je sors...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle semble avoir la main leste, la bougresse!



De quoi parles-tu?...   

_Pitchoune, on change les images?_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

c'est une impression ou......
est que c'est possible que en chaque photos ,  webo je ne le vois jamais dans un etat "normal" ?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De quoi parles-tu?...



L'art de se placer stratégiquement en combien de volumes ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est une impression ou......
> est que c'est possible que en chaque photos ,  webo je ne le vois jamais dans un etat "normal" ?????



Bon premièrement je suis suisse, deuxièment SuperBelge, et troisièmement, bah ouais t'as raison...  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Octobre 2004)

Désolée, je viens de mettre à jour mon site... et les photos qui y sont liées ne sont donc plus les bonnes... Sorry :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, je viens de mettre à jour mon site... et les photos qui y sont liées ne sont donc plus les bonnes... Sorry :rose:  :rateau:



Pas grave, j'ai eu le temps d'éditer


----------



## loudjena (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ... et ce que je recherche dans une photo... c'est les contraste l'équilibre ou le desequilibre volontaire, les formes, les courbes et je pense qu'un regard et trop puissant pour pouvoir rivaliser avec ce qui va l'entourer sur la photo.
> 
> mais j'avoue que si c'est bien fait et qu'il y a un bon équilibre regard-"fond"... on peut avoir des choses pas mal...
> 
> les gouts sont dans la confiture....



Moi je croyais naïvement que l'Ecale était une école mithyque mondialement réputée et qu'il en sortait des SuperKing de la chose visuelle, (assorti d'un long et très complexe processus conceptuel) qu'elle soit argentique, numérique, fusain, gouache ou autre mais j'avoue que je suis larguée et ce Squal doit être trop OverTopTheTendance passeque je capte rien à qui dit ! On dirait même qu'il écrit un peu comme Mackie avec en + les doigts dans la confiture. Y'a que moi qui comprends pas tout ?

   :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Les vrais artistes sont souvent bien loin d'être des gens peu compréhensibles par la majorité, maintenant à savoir si Lesqual en est un, le temps nous le dira.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les vrais artistes sont souvent bien loin d'être des gens peu compréhensibles par la majorité des gens, maintenant à savoir si Lesqual en est un, le temps nous le dira.



Tiens tant qu'on y est a polémiquer: c'est quoi un "vrai artiste"? 

Mais pour résumer de façon certe schématique mais néanmoins succinte (n'est ce pas le but premier d'un résumé?) le propos de loudjena (corrige moi si je me trompe): il se la peterais pas un peu LeSqual des fois?


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tant qu'on y est a polémiquer: c'est quoi un "vrai artiste"?



MOI  




Je suis une formation accélérée de gonflage d'égo pour tenter de m'en sortir.
Avez-vous été convaincus ? Sinon faut que je retourne voir mon gourou.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tant qu'on y est a polémiquer: c'est quoi un "vrai artiste"?



N'est-ce pas quelqu'un qui éprouve la nécessité de faire oeuvre ?  



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour résumer de façon certe schématique mais néanmoins succinte (n'est ce pas le but premier d'un résumé?) le propos de loudjena (corrige moi si je me trompe): il se la peterais pas un peu LeSqual des fois?



Si tu le dis, on va attendre confirmation et explication, alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis une formation accélérée de gonflage d'égo pour tenter de m'en sortir.
> Avez-vous été convaincus ? Sinon faut que je retourne voir mon gourou.



Ou que tu achètes des rustines


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

Ça ne marche plus, avec l'âge, je deviens tout poreux


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne marche plus, avec l'âge, je deviens tout poreux



C'est comme celà qu'on avance, en se remettant en question il me semble


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> MOI


A en croire les dernieres images que tu nous a proposé ici il n'y a aucun doute. Mais tu n'as pas fait ca tout seul...


----------



## loudjena (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour résumer de façon certe schématique mais néanmoins succinte (n'est ce pas le but premier d'un résumé?) le propos de loudjena (corrige moi si je me trompe): il se la peterais pas un peu LeSqual des fois?



Ouah ! Ben toi alors, tu fais du résumé super stretch ! Ptain j'espère que dans ton job tu fais pas trop des résumés de tes patients 
 :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Ben toi alors, tu fais du résumé super stretch ! Ptain j'espère que dans ton job tu fais pas trop des résumés de tes patients
> :hein:




  ah bah j'suis corrigé là :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ah bah j'suis corrigé là :love:



Tu vois bien qu'elle n'a pas besoin de traducteur  Ton âme de chevalier te perdra


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas qu'elles soient banales.... mais après 4 ans à ne voir presque que des photos "portrait" au sens large du therme... il n'y à plus grand chose qui m'émeut dans ce style....  :mouais:
> 
> J'ai fait graphisme... et ce que je recherche dans une photo... c'est les contraste l'équilibre ou le desequilibre volontaire, les formes, les courbes et je pense qu'un regard et trop puissant pour pouvoir rivaliser avec ce qui va l'entourer sur la photo.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas trop d'accord, enfin ce n'est pas systématique.
Quand je regarde la Joconde, je m'en moque de son regard pourtant fort, moi, ce qui me fascine, c'est ce petit chemin derrière, ce petit pont avec plusieurs arches, cette rivière qui serpente etc.



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, allez, soyons complet : je viens de sortir une toute nouvelle version de mon site photo, plus nette et plus précise que l'ancienne. Ça se trouve ici : Photo.AD
> 
> J'attends vos commentaires !



Je trouve que tu es plus doué pour les paysages que pour le portrait.
À moins que ton editing sur le paysage soit plus efficace. J'ai le sentiment qu'il y a bcp de portraits réalisés pdt que tu tournais autour du sujet, que tu guettais l'instant. Ceux-là ne sont pas forcément à montrer, car ils desservent la bonne photo et tiennent plus de l'anecdote.

Par exemple, pour la série « Maman au secours », j'ai l'impression que tu as été plus efficace. Il y a moins de photos, mais celles-ci sont plus fortes.

Ou alors, peut être que mon attrait naturel pour les photos de paysages qui me les fasse préférer aux autres.


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Ben toi alors, tu fais du résumé super stretch ! Ptain j'espère que dans ton job tu fais pas trop des résumés de tes patients
> :hein:



S'il est aussi efficace que son confrère que j'ai rencontré il y a peu, et qui arrive pour poser une péridurale 10 minutes après la naissance ... il ne risque pas trop de papotter avec les patients ...ouf


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> S'il est aussi efficace que son confrère que j'ai rencontré il y a peu, et qui arrive pour poser une péridurale 10 minutes après la naissance ... il ne risque pas trop de papotter avec les patients ...ouf



  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> S'il est aussi efficace que son confrère que j'ai rencontré il y a peu, et qui arrive pour poser une péridurale 10 minutes après la naissance ... il ne risque pas trop de papotter avec les patients ...ouf




Nan, moi j'arrive une heure après, on sait jamais...   

 :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

Sage précaution 

Des amis qui ont eu affaire à lui il y a 4 mois, ont eu le droit à un :

Qui me dérange pendant le match de foot ? (avec un bel accent roumain)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sage précaution
> 
> Des amis qui ont eu affaire à lui il y a 4 mois, ont eu le droit à un :
> 
> Qui me dérange pendant le match de foot ? (avec un bel accent roumain)



Moi c'est quand je regarde "Urgences" qu'il ne faut pas me déranger: formation continue...


Bon y a personne qui a des photos a poster?


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

1970.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2004)

Ah ah pas mal!  
T'as scanné directement le film ou c'est du montage?
Vu l'enchainement et la date je dirais que c'est du super8


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Viendez voir mon site, ce mois, le ridicule ne tue pas!



Mon dieu....

Bon, tu files direct dans ta chambre : privée de sorties jusqu'à la fin de l'année ! :affraid: 









			
				Le mari de la dame ci-dessus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait graphisme... et ce que je recherche dans une photo... c'est les contraste l'équilibre ou le desequilibre volontaire, les formes, les courbes et je pense qu'un regard et trop puissant pour pouvoir rivaliser avec ce qui va l'entourer sur la photo.
> mais j'avoue que si c'est bien fait et qu'il y a un bon équilibre regard-"fond"... on peut avoir des choses pas mal...


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah pas mal!
> T'as scanné directement le film ou c'est du montage?
> Vu l'enchainement et la date je dirais que c'est du super8



C'est du super 8 de mon papounet scanné dans mon Epson 3200.
Il faut que je me trouve un vieux banc de montage pour dérouler le film plus facilement et ne pas l'abimer.

Mon père avait ça mais il a tout viré. 
Avant, il a juste eu la bonne idée de mettre bout a bout des douzaines de films ce qui fait que j'ai de grosses bobines ....

Et hop, 2 nouvelles vues :


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est du super 8 de mon papounet scanné dans mon Epson 3200.


 C'est assez rigolo comme résultat. Bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup le résultat alan.a !!!

Surtout sur celle ou il è à le parasol et le vélo !
J'aime bien la matière et la lumière ! 

Dis tu aurais des cliqués pris avec tes appareils maison (super chouette d'ailleurs) ?
je suis curieuse de voir les résultats ! 


(PS : moi c'est l'obstétricien qui est arrivé 10mn après !  )


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> jJ'ai fait graphisme... et ce que je recherche dans une photo... c'est les contraste l'équilibre ou le desequilibre volontaire, les formes, les courbes et je pense qu'un regard et trop puissant pour pouvoir rivaliser avec ce qui va l'entourer sur la photo.
> mais j'avoue que si c'est bien fait et qu'il y a un bon équilibre regard-"fond"... on peut avoir des choses pas mal...
> les gouts sont dans la confiture....







			
				Loudj a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais naïvement que l'Ecale était une école mithyque mondialement réputée et qu'il en sortait des SuperKing de la chose visuelle, (assorti d'un long et très complexe processus conceptuel) qu'elle soit argentique, numérique, fusain, gouache ou autre mais j'avoue que je suis larguée et ce Squal doit être trop OverTopTheTendance passeque je capte rien à qui dit ! On dirait même qu'il écrit un peu comme Mackie avec en + les doigts dans la confiture. Y'a que moi qui comprends pas tout ?




Laisse : il fait son intéressant parce qu'une fille lui a mis la main sur le flotteur et que tout le monde l'a vu !


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croyais naïvement que l'Ecale était une école mithyque mondialement réputée et qu'il en sortait des SuperKing de la chose visuelle, (assorti d'un long et très complexe processus conceptuel) qu'elle soit argentique, numérique, fusain, gouache ou autre mais j'avoue que je suis larguée et ce Squal doit être trop OverTopTheTendance passeque je capte rien à qui dit ! On dirait même qu'il écrit un peu comme Mackie avec en + les doigts dans la confiture. Y'a que moi qui comprends pas tout ?
> 
> :mouais:




les absent on tjs tort.... mais quand même!  

Hier soir je tappais le carton    et ce matin (donc maintenant) en parcourant les 2 dernières pages...   J'ai remarqué que l'on parlais un peu beaucoup d'un certain Requin qui s'agite dans ces eaux...  :rose: 

Alors je vais répondre en résumé (un poil plus long que Jpmiss) à l'ensemble des questions:

L'Ecal: c'est une merde antipédagogique qui forme des artistes pour le chômage (en étant objectif... manque total de pratique et de connaisances de ce qui se passe "à l'exterieur")     :hein: mais en tous cas pas mythique!!! (arrêtez de croire tout ce que disent les journaliste...  )

Je: suis un artiste dans le sens très large du therme... mais je préfère "créatif"   

Je: ne suis pas "OverTopTheTendance"    mais je ne savais pas comment expliquer ce que je ressentais sans faire une thèse... sorry  :rose:    

Et pour finir: 

NE PARLONS PLUS DE CETTE "ECOLE" !!! (merci)

(ou alors en privé si qqn a vraiment une quetion...)

Voilà... sinon: belle doubles pages pleines d'humour!    avec des images très originales (merci Alan)


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Que tu mènes une vie dissolue, soit. Que tes images soient à la limite de la perversité, passe encore. Que tu picoles en jouant aux cartes dans les bouges interlopes, nous pouvons le comprendre. Que tu sois Suisse, nous l'acceptons, faute de mieux.


Mais qu'un nioub parle ainsi aux anciens, ca frise le ban!


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que tu mènes une vie dissolue, soit. Que tes images soient à la limite de la perversité, passe encore. Que tu picoles en jouant aux carte dans les bouges interlopes, nous pouvons le comprendre. que tu sois Suisse, nous l'acceptons, faute de mieux.
> 
> 
> mais qu'un nioub parle ainsi aux anciens, ca frise le ban!




  :rose:    est-ce que c'est possible de me remettre qqch sous les orteils avant que je tombe s'il vous plaît Monsieur..??    

Arrête de me faire peur Monsieur Amok l'Ancien      je vais plus oser venir poster :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je: suis un artiste dans le sens très large du therme... mais je préfère "créatif"



Voilà, vous voyez bien qu'il n'a pas la grosse tête 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de me faire peur Monsieur Amok l'Ancien      je vais plus oser venir poster :rose:



Dans deux posts il va te qualifier d'incunable


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Allez, pour toi le squale, un bon vieux bidon :


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que tu es plus doué pour les paysages que pour le portrait.
> À moins que ton editing sur le paysage soit plus efficace. J'ai le sentiment qu'il y a bcp de portraits réalisés pdt que tu tournais autour du sujet, que tu guettais l'instant. Ceux-là ne sont pas forcément à montrer, car ils desservent la bonne photo et tiennent plus de l'anecdote.
> 
> Par exemple, pour la série « Maman au secours », j'ai l'impression que tu as été plus efficace. Il y a moins de photos, mais celles-ci sont plus fortes.
> ...


Ben merde... moi qui croyais que ça roulait mieux en portrait !  :rateau: 
Dis-moi, tu penses à quoi quand tu parles des sujets autour desquels je tournais ?

Sinon, tu parles d'editing... effectivement, j'ai profité de la nouvelle version du site pour pousser le truc ! Sur la série dont tu parles (maman...), il n'y a maintenant plus qu'1/4 des photos que je présentais ! 
Eh oui, je deviens plus précis...

Quant aux paysages... ta remarque est assez formidable : si tu avais dans quel état d'esprit j'étais quand j'ai pris les photos de l'île de ré... j'avais l'impression de faire des merdes finies, même si après coup jer me suis dit que ça le valait (le coup).

Mais alors, tout le monde pense-t-il que mes portraits sont si médiocres? 
Parce que c'est ce que je m'amuse le plus à faire. à noter d'ailleurs que ces portraits sont le plus généralement pris sur le vif, lors d'une discussion, etc.
Par exemple, la section sur le Aye Aye... t'en penses quoi ? Et les autres ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour toi le squale, un bon vieux bidon :


Pfff... il est capable de pas aimer 

En tout cas, j'ai vu ses photos, elles sont pas mal... celles de pitchoue aussi


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Un escalier éclairé au néon :


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour toi le squale, un bon vieux bidon :



Sans Déconner.... c'est vraiment ce style que je préfère!!!    (meme si ça faitBRUTUS)  

en plus... la tôle qui est derrière... ça fait comme des fillet de fumée qui sortent d'un bon café Cubain!


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... il est capable de pas aimer
> 
> En tout cas, j'ai vu ses photos, elles sont pas mal... celles de pitchoue aussi




Merci  :rose: 

conernant les portraits... je préfère ne plus rien dire....  (M. Amok veille)  

mais je reconfirme que j'aime beaucoup tes "paysages"!!!! 

et surtout celle là...

http://photo.ad.free.fr/galeries/divers-nb/pages/page_5.html :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Des boîtes à la con !


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

Et hop la !


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des boîtes à la con !



tu me fais marrer avec tes titres débiles et de superbes photos qui suivent!

si tu as tant de photos de ce genre... c'est que tu aime aussi ce style... non???    :rateau:   

je precise que c'est pas de la lèche.... mais je suis vraiment plus sensible aux "boites à la cons" que la plupart des portraits (meme de Magnum  )

C'est grave docteur?

Déformation professionnelle?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual requin suisse de première fraîcheur mis en boîte vivant prochainement par Canis Lupus a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais marrer avec tes titres débiles et de superbes photos qui suivent!



Tout est dans le contraste


----------



## benao (19 Octobre 2004)

en parlant de boîte a la con...
c'est moi qui l'ai fait! et elle sert a rien! :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> mais je reconfirme que j'aime beaucoup tes "paysages"!!!!
> 
> et surtout celle là...
> 
> http://photo.ad.free.fr/galeries/divers-nb/pages/page_5.html :love:


Merci ! 
Bon, mais c'est quand même moyen une photo de paysage... du moins selon ma définition. si ?

En fait je ne sais même pas si c'est une photo de qq ch (si ce n'est que je connais les gens...)


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Bon, mais c'est quand même moyen une photo de paysage... du moins selon ma définition. si ?



Ben moi je prend paysage dans le sens large du therme: tout ce qui n'est pas du portrait ni de la photo d'objet... rien ne dit qu'on ne peut pas être à moins de 5 mètre du sujet pour faire du paysage. (j'estime que mes photos de mines sont du paysage et que certaine photo de ART (de) BRUT aussi.) 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En fait je ne sais même pas si c'est une photo de qq ch (si ce n'est que je connais les gens...)



Ben ce que j'aime dans cette photo: c'est le mouvement (notre regard passe d'une personne à l'autres sans vraiment croiser leurs regards), les contraste et les courbes (la forme du rocher et l'emplacement des 3,5   protagonistes... qui donne une bonne fluidité à l'image)

Je suis sérieux... j'essaye pas de me la pêter... :mouais: 

voilà.. :sleep:

bon... moi je prépare de nouvelles image pour la fin de la journée!   

A+  & bon appetit!


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bcp celles ci :
















et forcément celles là aussi (même si des belles verticales auraient été un plus)

















Et pour revenir aux sujet des boites, je viens enfin de finir la reliure de mon premier véritable portfolio.
Ca fait 4 ans que j'attendais ce moment, je suis heureux !!!















(oui je sais, il faut que je change de nappe, celle ci est ideuse)


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et pour revenir aux sujet des boites, je viens enfin de finir la reliure de mon premier véritable portfolio.
> Ca fait 4 ans que j'attendais ce moment, je suis heureux !!!




Belle bête!    :love:


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben merde... moi qui croyais que ça roulait mieux en portrait !  :rateau:
> Dis-moi, tu penses à quoi quand tu parles des sujets autour desquels je tournais ?
> 
> Sinon, tu parles d'editing... effectivement, j'ai profité de la nouvelle version du site pour pousser le truc ! Sur la série dont tu parles (maman...), il n'y a maintenant plus qu'1/4 des photos que je présentais !
> ...



Sur le MARATHON DU ROCK par exemple, je pense que la moitié suffirait.
Certaines vues (même formellement différentes sont redondantes)
ULYSSE ET PENELOPE, bien
AXIMA NORD, les portraits ... euh 
AYE AYE, tirage un peu contraste (enfin ce que j'en vois à l'écran). Je ne sais pas, quand je les regarde, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu une histoire en vous tous, que forcément, en y étant immergé ces photos te parlent, mais pour quelqu'un de l'extérieur, on a du mal à rentrer dedans.
MARIAGE, bien, là c'est un cas particulier où presque toutes les photos sont bonnes pour le client.
Mais j'en mettrais quand même moins sur le site.
POUR UNE NUIT, j'aime bien cette série, on rentre plus dans le sujet
DON JUAN, je ferai un peu de tri mais c'est pas loin de POUR UNE NUIT.

Voilà, c'est mon humble avis qui est tout a fait discutable.
Et pour ce qui est du portrait, je ne sais pas si je suis le mieux placé pour en parler. 
Un de rare portrait que j'ai fait ...    (je ne compte pas les photos familiales)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de retourner faire un tour sur le site de Petit Scarabée et franchement


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *alan.a*
> _Et pour revenir aux sujet des boites, je viens enfin de finir la reliure de mon premier véritable portfolio.
> Ca fait 4 ans que j'attendais ce moment, je suis heureux !!!
> ...


effectivement...


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sur le MARATHON DU ROCK par exemple, je pense que la moitié suffirait.
> Certaines vues (même formellement différentes sont redondantes)
> ULYSSE ET PENELOPE, bien
> AXIMA NORD, les portraits ... euh
> ...


Il est très bien, ton portrait !   D'ailleurs, tu l'as déjà montré par ici, il me semble...

En attendant, comme tu es souvent d'assez bon conseil, je vais sans aucun doute remettre mon nez dans mes série et voir si je ne peux pas "élaguer" encore un peu... Mais j'hésite, car, avec la série axima par exemple, je voulais montrer aussi que je sais capter quelques portraits sur le vif de la manifestation (à l'intention d'employeurs potentiels... d'ailleurs faut que je passe aux impôts cet aprèm !  )... Toi, tu penses que c'est vraiment trop ? J'ai effectivement pas mal hésité à les laisser... Quant au mariage, il va falloir que je coupe encore, ça, j'en suis sûr : je crois qu'il y a encore trop de doublons nb/couleur... J'aimais bien ça mais je crois que ça surcharge.

Dur, dur, de choisir !


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de retourner faire un tour sur le site de Petit Scarabée et franchement



merci de l'info! 

Et moi... pauvre petit nioub :rose:  ... qui croyait que c'était Monsieur Amok qui faisait les plus belles photos      

Ya de la concurrence dans l'air      

Bravo à tous & toutes pour tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

juste une petite contribution : un test, un p'tit truc...je sais je n'innove pas. (c mieux la taille là?)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite contribution : un test, un p'tit truc...je sais je n'innove pas.



je n'y connais rien mais j'aime  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual allumeur de pétard mouillé a dit:
			
		

> Ya de la concurrence dans l'air



Pas de la concurrence, de l'émulation


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de la concurrence, de l'émulation




   

Déformation professionnelle....  :rose: 

   

J'aime bien tes petites "piques" émulatives


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'y connais rien mais j'aime  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Oui c'est pas mal mais c'est trop gros.  
 Tu lui explique robertav comment faire plus petit?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas mal mais c'est trop gros.
> Tu lui explique robertav comment faire plus petit?




oui je peux........dans 20 minutes......oki?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual sauce pilipili+500g de sucre a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes petites "piques" émulatives



Roberto te dirait qu'il adore sa tenue de poulpe pour sortir le soir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas mal mais c'est trop gros.
> Tu lui explique robertav comment faire plus petit?


j'ai changé la taille : c mieux là ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changé la taille : c mieux là ?



parfait  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changé la taille : c mieux là ?


  Pile poil 
  Photo sympa meme si tu "n'innove pas". On est pas obligé de réinventer la photo tous les jours pour avoir un bon résultat


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'y connais rien mais j'aime  :love:  :love:  :love:



  

Celle là, je la note !


----------



## AntoineD (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle là, je la note !



C'est pas pour foutre ma merde, mais il me semble que la petite phrase à l'origine de ce trait est : "j'y connais pas grand chose, mais j'y crois beaucoup !"  (_Zabou, dans_ Cuisine & dépendance)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle là, je la note !



pffff avec toi il faut mettre les points, virgules et tout le tralala    

je voulais dire: 

je ne connais rien en photo mais cela ne m'empeche pas de l'aimer , 
je la trouve tres tres jolie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff avec toi il faut mettre les points, virgules et tout le tralala
> 
> je voulais dire:
> 
> ...


Merci Robertav


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite contribution : un test, un p'tit truc...je sais je n'innove pas. (c mieux la taille là?)



C'est un 12 feuilles ?


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> L'Ecal: c'est une merde antipédagogique qui forme des artistes pour le chômage



Je ne savais que les artistes étaient « salariables » !! 

Lors de mon entrée aux Beaux Arts, le discours du directeur était très réaliste.
Ça va vous coûter très cher, vous n'irez pas tous au bout, et en sortant, dans 5 ans, vous ne trouverez pas de boulot.

Il avait diablement raison


----------



## LeSqual (19 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais que les artistes étaient « salariables » !!
> 
> Lors de mon entrée aux Beaux Arts, le discours du directeur était très réaliste.
> Ça va vous coûter très cher, vous n'irez pas tous au bout, et en sortant, dans 5 ans, vous ne trouverez pas de boulot.
> ...



Ben le notre il se vente que tous ses élèves trouvent du travail... 

mais si un journaliste volait une liste de classe et téléphonait à tous les diplômé... ça rigolerai moins    

Bonne nuit!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est un 12 feuilles ?


jamais au grand jamais ce genre de substance  . Une simple lampe de poche (je crois qu'il y a plein de choses à exploiter avec des filtres de couleur...).


----------



## benao (20 Octobre 2004)

jolie photo, tigrou!
pas originale, il est vrai, mais quand meme! 
(un seul detail qui me gene, le petit cadre au mur..)
moi aussi j'aime le mouvement:
souvenir de mon diplome, puisqu'apparemment, il ya pas mal d'ex etudiants en arts, comme moi!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo, tigrou!
> pas originale, il est vrai, mais quand meme!
> (un seul detail qui me gene, le petit cadre au mur..)
> moi aussi j'aime le mouvement:
> souvenir de mon diplome, puisqu'apparemment, il ya pas mal d'ex etudiants en arts, comme moi!


TRES jolie photo !!!!  (on passe notre temps en congratulations ici). Concernant le cadre, regarde bien ce qu'il y a dedans : tu verras qu'il n'est pas si laid que ça


----------



## LeSqual (20 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> souvenir de mon diplome, puisqu'apparemment, il ya pas mal d'ex etudiants en arts, comme moi!



Bienvenue au club l'Ami!   

Alors...?

C'est reparti pour une belle série de photos?   (parce que les 2 dernières pages ne sont pas très colorées...)


----------



## benao (20 Octobre 2004)

desole, mais j'adore le N&B, d'ailleurs si tu vas faire un tour sur le thread "crayon+papier", tu pourras le verifier !
mais comme je ne suis pas sectaire, je veux bien faire un peu de couleur, mais alors vraiment leger, leger...faut y aller doucement!


----------



## LeSqual (20 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> desole, mais j'adore le N&B, d'ailleurs si tu vas faire un tour sur le thread "crayon+papier", tu pourras le verifier !
> mais comme je ne suis pas sectaire, je veux bien faire un peu de couleur, mais alors vraiment leger, leger...faut y aller doucement!



J'ai pas dis que je n'aime pas le N/B...   

Je voulais dire que y avait plus beaucoup d'images en comparaison au texte...   

J'aime bien tes 2 dernières photos... je vais voir si j'ai qqch qui se marie bien avec...  :hein:  

alors.... :sleep: 

je crois que j'ai trouvé   

c'est pas super abstrait... mais c'est N/B   






(Lausanne les pieds dans l'eau)


----------



## benao (20 Octobre 2004)

quel talent!
bon ben on continue en n&b, alors!
mais faudra pas venir se plaindre!


----------



## LeSqual (20 Octobre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> quel talent!
> bon ben on continue en n&b, alors!
> mais faudra pas venir se plaindre!



OK... ça marche!    

mais y sont où les autres???   

allez... c'est pas grave...   


au fond à droite... c'est le PARADIS!


----------



## benao (20 Octobre 2004)

je re-post celle-la parce que je l'adore! :love:


----------



## LeSqual (20 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi ce sera une "nouveauté"... 

Trouvé sur le bord de ma fenêtre après d'étranges éclaires multicolor dans mon jardin!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ce sera une "nouveauté"...
> 
> Trouvé sur le bord de ma fenêtre après d'étranges éclaires multicolor dans mon jardin!



c'est quoi cette chose etrange?   

tu a des invités U.F.O. chez toi ?????


----------



## LeSqual (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette chose etrange?
> 
> tu a des invités U.F.O. chez toi ?????



Tu as tout juste!   

et si tu regarde bien... tu verra meme qu'il a des cristaux bizzard sur la tête    :hein: 

Je sais pas d'ou il vient... mais j'espère qu'un jour ses parents viendront le rechercher.....   :mouais: il ne communique pas... alors tu vois le genre....  :mouais: . Il reste dans sa petite cage et suce des clous pour se nourrir


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu aurais des cliqués pris avec tes appareils maison (super chouette d'ailleurs) ?
> je suis curieuse de voir les résultats !



J'ai fait un peu de spéleo dans mes archives et j'ai retrouvé c'est quelques vues faites au sténopé.
Avec du papier photo noir et blanc et tirage positif par contact puis virage.

Il s'agit de vieilles vues faites il y a 10 ans pdt mes études.

Si j'ai l'occasion de passer au local où est stocké tout mon merdier, je tenterais de retrouver les vues faites au 135 et au 120.


La cours de l'école















la menuiserie (mon antre pdt 4 ans)





le batiment de gravure / litho et photo / informatique (le préfabriqué à gauche)


----------



## LeSqual (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un peu de spéleo dans mes archives et j'ai retrouvé c'est quelques vues faites au sténopé.
> Avec du papier photo noir et blanc et tirage positif par contact puis virage.
> 
> Il s'agit de vieilles vues faites il y a 10 ans pdt mes études.



Sympa la série!   

Je vois que on est parti pour finir la page en N/B


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un peu de spéleo dans mes archives et j'ai retrouvé c'est quelques vues faites au sténopé.
> Avec du papier photo noir et blanc et tirage positif par contact puis virage.


Eh mais...c pas sur ton site ça.....il faut absolument les mettre


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2004)

Mon site n'est destiné qu'a couvrir une partie de ma pratique actuelle, et celle que j'estime « montrable ».

Il y a eu une tentative d'être plus complet mais ça devenait trop gros.

Il n'y a pas mes dessins et toutes mes peintures (heureusement d'ailleurs ...) toutes mes gravures, mes gommes bichromatées, toutes mes vidéos, toutes mes photos, les sténopés, toutes les installations, etc.
En 5 ans d'études j'ai accumulé une quantité de merdier très importante (malgré un tri sévère).
Les années qui ont suivi furent productives, mais la photo, ça prend quand même moins de place.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Octobre 2004)

'


Mes toutes premières photos de concert... avec mon tout premier appareil qui n'a que 2 semaines (Nikon f80 + Tamron 28-75 f2.8)... Petit préambule pour dire que oui, j'espère progresser. :love: 

Daran en concert acoustique dans un pub...






















La suite ici 

'+


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Mes toutes premières photos de concert... avec mon tout premier appareil qui n'a que 2 semaines (Nikon f80 + Tamron 28-75 f2.8)... Petit préambule pour dire que oui, j'espère progresser. :love:
> ...



Ouais j'aime beaucoup la 3eme (peut etre parce que c'est une basse). Jolie profondeur de champ!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 
> Mes toutes premières photos de concert... avec mon tout premier appareil qui n'a que 2 semaines (Nikon f80 + Tamron 28-75 f2.8)... Petit préambule pour dire que oui, j'espère progresser. :love:




Pas mal du tout  Une petite préférence pour la première et la quatrième mais en masquant le micro


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2004)

BRAVO !!! 

J'aime bcp la dernière  (en enlevant le micro ça serait encore mieux)


----------



## canardo (21 Octobre 2004)

un ptit baobab, ca fait longtemps non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Octobre 2004)

'

Merci beaucoup pour vos réactions ! Mais pourquoi tenez-vous tant à enlever ce micro ?  Sans lui pas de concert !  Blague à part c'est vrai que sans (j'ai essayé) la photo gagne en "pureté" (je trouve pas le mot) mais perd ce lien avec l'événement en lui même, à savoir le concert. Pour moi un micro a autant sa place qu'un projecteur, etc. Bref je sais pas si je suis clair mais je préfère le laisser, après tout les choses étaient comme cela à cet instant précis, et en plus il est quand même discret (il me semble) et sa présence n'est pas incongrue... Mais j'accepte bien sûr toute argumentation sur ce sujet, pour ma réflexion personnelle... 

Une autre photo que j'aime bien, pour ceux qui n'ont pas fouiné sur le site ici...






'+


----------



## LeSqual (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour les amis de la photo!   

Quelques fleurs pour vous mettre de baume au coeur  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> Mes toutes premières photos de concert... avec mon tout premier appareil qui n'a que 2 semaines (Nikon f80 + Tamron 28-75 f2.8)... Petit préambule pour dire que oui, j'espère progresser. :love:
> 
> '+



Je trouve la dernière super !
Quant à la première, popose-la à Takamine, elle serait magnifique en Une de catalogue !


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis de la photo!
> 
> Quelques fleurs pour vous mettre de baume au coeur  :love:



On dirait une photo pour une pochette d'album de rock indie new yorkais...


----------



## LeSqual (21 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une photo pour une pochette d'album de rock indie new yorkais...



 

connait pas trop ce genre de musique... mais Pitchoune m'en dira plus à ce sujet   


Et ça... ça fait "TrashMétal" ??? :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> connait pas trop ce genre de musique... mais Pitchoune m'en dira plus à ce sujet
> 
> 
> Et ça... ça fait "TrashMétal" ??? :mouais:    :rateau:



Non, ça fait un peu free jazz, plutôt...


----------



## alan.a (21 Octobre 2004)

Pas du tout !!!

Un tel massacre, c'est pour André Rieu


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (21 Octobre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout !!!
> 
> Un tel massacre, c'est pour André Rieu



J'aime bien le contraste!   

il faut regarder l'image en meme temps que la musique...   c'est du grand Art...   


Et dans le style... "I LOVE CONTRAST".... :love: 









Il manque plus qu'un gros point jaune pour faire constructiviste


----------



## canardo (21 Octobre 2004)

ben on peut prendre la porte sinon


----------



## LeSqual (21 Octobre 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> ben on peut prendre la porte sinon



Ou passer au travers.....


----------



## LeSqual (21 Octobre 2004)

ou prends l'escalator.....


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour vos réactions ! Mais pourquoi tenez-vous tant à enlever ce micro ?  Sans lui pas de concert !  Blahblahblahblahblah...blah...



Tcheu le Gogn', j'adore celle-ci!!! Elle est vraiment superbe, les autres aussi d'ailleurs... le 1re et la 4e de ta série... Ouaip, pour un début, ça s'annonce plutôt prometteur avec ton F80!    Joli coup d'oeil!  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Tcheu le Gogn', j'adore celle-ci!!! Elle est vraiment superbe, les autres aussi d'ailleurs... le 1re et la 4e de ta série... Ouaip, pour un début, ça s'annonce plutôt prometteur avec ton F80!    Joli coup d'oeil!  :love:



Merci beaucoup ! :love: Pour les tons chauds (évoqués dans ton message privé) j'y peux rien, l'éclairage était comme ça sur place, j'ai fait avec ! Et j'ai rien retouché, c'est du brut de scan du labo (à part quelques rares exceptions où j'ai un peu modifié luminosité et contraste avec iPhoto pour me rapprocher du rendu des tirages papier, tout de même bien meilleur).

'+


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

Un peu de douceure dans un monde de brutes!


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut tous !
De retour au chaud après un petit passage dans vos contrées semi-polaires, ou apparemment...




... l'automne pointe sérieusement.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

que c'est joli........


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de douceure dans un monde de brutes!




:rose: merci beaucoup LE requin du lac léman


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Salut tous !
> De retour au chaud après un petit passage dans vos contrées semi-polaires, ou apparemment...
> ... l'automne pointe sérieusement.



mais le temps est tout de même clément non ?  


Jolie photo   zème bien 

comme tout ce que je vois ds ce tradada :love:


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

Vu que on est dans le doux et romantique automnal .... :love: 

Vue sur le lac Léman depuis le toit d'un immeuble en démolition (et oui... ya toujours un petit côté "destruction /contraste" que j'aime bien)   







C'est ici que j'aime bien nager en eaux peu profondes et plutôt en été...    attention aux pieds qui traînent quand je passe!


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

Le sujet de photo : "Objet insolite avec une canette de coca-cola"
Voici la réponse faite :


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Octobre 2004)

vive l'automne






Mais pour ce qui est de la clémence, moi en dessous de 25°...


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet de photo : "Objet insolite avec une canette de coca-cola"
> Voici la réponse faite :



Sympas le concept!   

Mais je me demande bien ce que tu as comme écran pour voir la photo en entier?


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Octobre 2004)

C'est par chez toi que j'ai fait ce petit crachat en l'air alors Le squal...




Ptuit !


  Il me semble aussi avoir reconu l'escalator de la Migros d'Annemasse... Délire !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sympas le concept!
> 
> Mais je me demande bien ce que tu as comme écran pour voir la photo en entier?



un 20"


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sympas le concept!
> 
> Mais je me demande bien ce que tu as comme écran pour voir la photo en entier?



Merci 
sinon j'ai un écran sur powerbook 15" avec une résolution de 1280x854 et je vois toutes les photos en entier !!!


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> C'est par chez toi que j'ai fait ce petit crachat en l'air alors Le squal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça fait un peu spot publicitaire France 2 , ça


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu spot publicitaire France 2 , ça



entièrement d'accord, il devrait envoyer la photo, ça leur ferai un spot de pub en plus !!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> C'est par chez toi que j'ai fait ce petit crachat en l'air alors Le squal...
> 
> Ptuit !





Très sympa l'image!   mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu dommage que ça fasse spot tv.. (envoie là à la chaine et propose l'idée! ya aussi des suisse qui regardent les chaînes françaises... ça ferait un joli clin d'oeil...) 

Mais à part ça.... je trouve que tu es bien près de l'eau...! tu sais que je nage pas seulement devant Vevey... moi aussi je prend des vacances... fait gaffe à tes pattes!  





			
				manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble aussi avoir reconu l'escalator de la Migros d'Annemasse... Délire !



C'est celui de la Migros de Crissier près de Lausanne.... désolé...  


et celle là aussi:







santé! :sick:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vue sur le lac Léman depuis le toit d'un immeuble en démolition (et oui... ya toujours un petit côté "destruction /contraste" que j'aime bien)



Bof... autant j'aime bcp tes couleurs, autant je trouve que tes photos n&b sont un peu plates...  sorry...


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bof... autant j'aime bcp tes couleurs, autant je trouve que tes photos n&b sont un peu plates...  sorry...



bon....  tant pis alors..... mais je ne baisse pas les bras!   

que penses tu de celle là?


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bon....  tant pis alors..... mais je ne baisse pas les bras!
> 
> que penses tu de celle là?



Ah ! oui, là, je trouve que le n&b a vraiment un intérêt ! D'ailleurs je me demande même si ça donnerait qq ch en couleur...!


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! oui, là, je trouve que le n&b a vraiment un intérêt ! D'ailleurs je me demande même si ça donnerait qq ch en couleur...!



Merci!  :rose: 

Je reprends espoir pour le N/B!!!


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je reprends espoir pour le N/B!!!


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

et celle là... trop plate?

quand tu dis trop plat... ça veut dire pas assez de noirs noirs ni assez de blancs blancs???


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> quand tu dis trop plat... ça veut dire pas assez de noirs noirs ni assez de blancs blancs???




Ben, en fait, il y a de cela, mais pour être honnête, "plat", ça veut surtout dire que la photo me fait chier à regarder... 

Mais celle que tu viens de poster, je la trouve pas mal, non plus !


----------



## LeSqual (22 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en fait, il y a de cela, mais pour être honnête, "plat", ça veut surtout dire que la photo me fait chier à regarder...
> 
> Mais celle que tu viens de poster, je la trouve pas mal, non plus !




J'aime les gens Honnêtes!    :love:    

merci


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Salut tous !
> De retour au chaud après un petit passage dans vos contrées semi-polaires, ou apparemment...
> ... l'automne pointe sérieusement.


Tu es vraiment sympa avec nous.

Mais, ne nous fais pas croire que le Piton des Neiges est recouvert d'une couche de fraîche, là on ne te croirait pas.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

Il y a quelques dizaines de minutes...


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa l'image!   mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu dommage que ça fasse spot tv.. (envoie là à la chaine et propose l'idée! ya aussi des suisse qui regardent les chaînes françaises... ça ferait un joli clin d'oeil...)
> 
> Mais à part ça.... je trouve que tu es bien près de l'eau...! tu sais que je nage pas seulement devant Vevey... moi aussi je prend des vacances... fait gaffe à tes pattes!
> 
> ...



Eh, coco, c'est pas la Migros, mais la Coop (Léman Centre)! 

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Oups ! j'ai un retard dans la lecture içi !!

J'ai du remonter jusqu'au Cantal de JP  ... continuez  

*TGV Dream*:


----------



## fubiz (23 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques dizaines de minutes...


 Sublime. T'en as de la chance !!!


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Octobre 2004)

Salut ça va ?
On me pose la question : je n'abite pas dans un cirque, au bord d'un cirque (montagneux bien sur  )


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Salut ça va ?
> On me pose la question : je n'abite pas dans un cirque, au bord d'un cirque (montagneux bien sur  )



et tu t'y rend en trek ou en helico dans ton cirque?   

Jolie photo


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Octobre 2004)

C'est temps-ci j'y vais surtout en rêve...


----------



## LeSqual (23 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> C'est temps-ci j'y vais surtout en rêve...



C'est bô tes rêves!   

Mais ne dort quand même pas trop.... sinon je fais sonner la cloche!   







Une cloche au repos au sommet de la cathédrale de Lausanne


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Octobre 2004)

Nooon pas la cloche noooooon !!   




 Tu vas reveiller le chat qui dors (aussi  )


----------



## LeSqual (23 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Nooon pas la cloche noooooon !!
> Tu vas reveiller le chat qui dors (aussi  )



bon... alors ce sera à l'eau froide!   

Moi je me prépare pour la mini AES de ce soir sur Lausanne...  

La bière va couler à flot!!!  :sick:  :casse: 






On va pas faire dans la dentelle!!!  :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Octobre 2004)

Puisque c'est comme ça, je m'envole tiens.


----------



## ZePoupi (23 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques dizaines de minutes...


Chouette... c'est vrai que ces temps, les coucher de soleil sont somptueux! Surtout en rentrant le soir en train, juste après Palézieux (direction Fribourg) ou alors en partant de la gare de Lausanne, magnifique vue sur le Léman... bref, que de la poésie, simple... mais efficace quoi...


----------



## LeSqual (24 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Puisque c'est comme ça, je m'envole tiens.



 

Attention à ne pas croiser un gros goéland au bec Tranchant!    

Sinon:






et plouf dans le cirque!


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oups ! j'ai un retard dans la lecture içi !!
> 
> J'ai du remonter jusqu'au Cantal de JP  ... continuez



Ayé p'tit Scarab'!  Joli lumière!!! J'aimerais en faire autant, mais généralement, je fais pareil que la dame... je pionce moi aussi dans le train...      
J'aimerais bien te balancer un coup d'boule, mais j'y arrive pô!  :hein:


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Octobre 2004)

à l'altitude ou je suis les goélands...


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> à l'altitude ou je suis les goélands...


Woaw, tu dois avoir un sacré matos pour prendre une telle photo! C'est quoi la marque de ton appareil?! Tu vis avec Nounours dans les nuages?


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Octobre 2004)

J'ai un vaisseau spécial !! 




Vouuaaammm !


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est bô tes rêves!
> 
> Mais ne dort quand même pas trop.... sinon je fais sonner la cloche!
> Une cloche au repos au sommet de la cathédrale de Lausanne



Visiblement, ils ont été plusieurs à refaire la déco de la cloche...


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

Bon, allez, au lieu d'écrire des idioties, je ferais mieux de participer à l'envoi de photos...  Sorry... 

J'aime bien la bouille des moutons dans les alpes fribourgeoises, pas vous?  :love:


----------



## jfr (24 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas eu du scarab' sur ce forum, mais chacune de ses photos est une vraie claque!
Quel talent!


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2004)

Journée d'automne en montagne.


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2004)

1600 mètres d'altitude. L'hiver est bientôt là, mais certaines fleurs font de la résistance.


----------



## wagonr (25 Octobre 2004)

Petit changement de contrée :
Une photo sans prétention d'une rue de Chicago




voila


----------



## wagonr (25 Octobre 2004)

une petite derniere de Chicago pour la route


----------



## LeSqual (25 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, ils ont été plusieurs à refaire la déco de la cloche...



C'est dégueux ta remarque!  :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (25 Octobre 2004)

Dans la banlieu Lausannoise...


----------



## benao (25 Octobre 2004)

quelque part, au-dessus des tetes....


----------



## kitetrip (25 Octobre 2004)

Une soirée jonglage il y a un mois, en septembre 2004 :






Je suis à gauche  





Un petit crachage de feu, tranquillement sur les quais de la Loire  





Enfin, un petit jongleur au massues


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2004)

Quelques nouveautés sur mon site de photos de voyages 

La Sicile





L'Andalousie





Le Liban


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelques nouveautés sur mon site de photos de voyages
> 
> La Sicile




je connais bien le sud de la sicilie  , j'ai visité ton site      :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelques nouveautés sur mon site de photos de voyages
> 
> 
> 
> Le Liban



  :love:

t'as pas oublié de faire une soirée au B 018 à Beyrouth j'espère?..


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelques nouveautés sur mon site de photos de voyages



Beaucoup de très belles images, beaucoup de beaux voyages.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

Je prend beaucoup de photos de mes deux nièces et de mon filleul mais elles sont rarement "réfléchies", malheureusement ou heureusement.
Ce w-e, j'ai, je trouve, réussi à "faire ce que je voulais" sans demander la participation des personnes photographiées, simplement en allant vite et en réfléchissant à ce que je voulais montrer.
Evidement, quand il s'agit de ma famille, j'ai moins de distance mais je suis content de cette photo.


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégueux ta remarque!  :affraid:



Sorry, c'est plus fort que moi!  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je prend beaucoup de photos de mes deux nièces et de mon filleul mais elles sont rarement "réfléchies", malheureusement ou heureusement.
> Ce w-e, j'ai, je trouve, réussi à "faire ce que je voulais" sans demander la participation des personnes photographiées, simplement en allant vite et en réfléchissant à ce que je voulais montrer.
> Evidement, quand il s'agit de ma famille, j'ai moins de distance mais je suis content de cette photo.



Elle est mimi ta nièce sur la photo!  He oui, faire des photos de gamins, n'est jamais simple! J'ai un ami qui m'a demandé de tirer le portrait de ses enfants... et voilà ce que cela donne...   Ils ne tenaient pas en place, j'ai du mitrailler comme un fou!   Mais c'était trop marrant! 
 :love:  :bebe:


----------



## turnover (26 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi j'en ai en retard !!! 
Superbes photos    les uns.   
Moyennes les autres  ...    Juste question de goût   
Juste une pour la route après un travail athlétique


----------



## LeSqual (26 Octobre 2004)

Aujourd'hui... y fait po bô et moi j'aime pas être tout mouillé   


Quelques "amis" :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Un petite contribution, pas pour le côté esthétique...pour l'anecdote (les anciens comprendront ; pour les nouveaux Gribouille était un ancien du forum).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Bon sinon Paul, sympa la photo de ta p'tite nièce !  :love:   
Phootek j'aime beaucoup aussi, raaa ces petits ils sont mignons, mais pas facile de faire la super photo.
Moi j'en ai quelques unes (centaines ) en réserve, mais bon je les garde précieusement ! 
C'est toujours aussi agréable de venir jeter un oeil par ici !  

Edit : bon Tigrou si t'arrêtais de modifier tes posts, on ne suit plus nous après  :hein: (j'enlève donc ma remarque !  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Edit : bon Tigrou si t'arrêtais de modifier tes posts, on ne suit plus nous après :hein: (j'enlève donc ma remarque !  )


tiens regarde un peu les superbes petites tables en mosaïque que j'ai trouvé à Honfleur ce week-end. (ok les mecs je ne suis pas photographe pro - j'ai même du mal à être amateur - mais avouez quelles sont super ces tables).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'en ai en retard !!!
> Superbes photos  les uns.
> Moyennes les autres ...  Juste question de goût
> Juste une pour la route après un travail athlétique


tiens j'en ai une dans la même catégorie.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Juste une pour la route après un travail athlétique


 J'aime beaucoup celle ci


----------



## LeSqual (26 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi j'aime bien les photos "graphiques" joli coup d'oeil Turnover et Tigrou!   


C'est pas vraiment au sol.... mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

je me pose une question depuis quelques jours:

leSqual est'il maçon ou photographe ?


----------



## LeSqual (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question depuis quelques jours:
> 
> leSqual est'il maçon ou photographe ?




Vitrier!


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Octobre 2004)

Hier soir dans le jardin de Rico...


----------



## ZePoupi (27 Octobre 2004)

Un vautour...


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2004)

Une petite tof de Gelbique. :love: 

J'en suis un peu fière :rose: car c'était en début de soirée et l'effet "crépusculaire" a très bien passé. Pas évident lorsque le seul outil qu'on a à dispo est une petite Cybershot U20


----------



## AntoineD (27 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui... y fait po bô et moi j'aime pas être tout mouillé
> 
> 
> Quelques "amis" :


 Ben je croyais que t'aimais pas les portraits...


----------



## LeSqual (27 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben je croyais que t'aimais pas les portraits...



   

J'attendais avec impatiance cette remarque!   

J'ai fait exprès...    :rateau: 


Allez... soyon sérieux   

Près de chez moi... ya des artistes!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

Encore deux dernières photos de New York.






Et celle-ci, c'est spéciale dédicace au Squal... Elle est un peu «brut» non?


----------



## LeSqual (28 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-ci, c'est spéciale dédicace au Squal... Elle est un peu «brut» non?



Elle est cool!!!   elle fait mal à la tête quand on la regarde    comme si on allait tomber!

Dans le genre "perte d'équilibre":


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'attendais avec impatiance cette remarque!
> 
> J'ai fait exprès...    :rateau:


 t'es un peu maso, toi... 

 allez, spéciale dédicace à toi :


----------



## LeSqual (28 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> t'es un peu maso, toi...
> 
> allez, spéciale dédicace à toi :




 

merci pour la dédicace!...    

J'aime bien la couleur du ciel!

Je crois que j'ai aussi un ciel bizzard quelque part....

Je cherche...


Voilà:


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> merci pour la dédicace!...
> 
> J'aime bien la couleur du ciel!
> 
> ...


 ça rend toujours bien de faire des photos après l'orage, hein !


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Octobre 2004)

Tout à fait d'accord...


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Octobre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça rend toujours bien de faire des photos après l'orage, hein !



Bon... ok... c'est un peu facile.... (vu que c'est tjs bô)    mais bon... c'est une ambiance (l'orage) qui m'est si agréable que je ne m'en lasserai jamais des ciels orageux.  

Je sais pas quoi mettre Today? :hein:  :sleep:   

Alors "Manu" ? une idée ? un thème ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Salut..
> 
> Je vous en mets 2 petites de l'homme des bois  ..ma dernière petite ballade avec l'optio 750Z,l'automne chez moi c'est sympa je trouve.



J'aime beaucoup tes deux photos.  Elles ont quelque chose de mystique, je sais pas, les couleurs, peut-être?... Un peu _Seigneur des Anneaux_?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

je continue dans le touristique 
pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Honfleur, toutes les vitrines des magasins sont faites à l'ancienne (pas de néon, uniquement des matériaux nobles).

quoiqu'il en soit celle là me fait marrer


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup tes deux photos.  Elles ont quelque chose de mystique, je sais pas, les couleurs, peut-être?... Un peu _Seigneur des Anneaux_?



tout juste! mais la première et plus Mysthique que l'autre!


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je continue dans le touristique
> pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Honfleur, toutes les vitrines des magasins sont faites à l'ancienne (pas de néon, uniquement des matériaux nobles).
> 
> quoiqu'il en soit celle là me fait marrer




Tu fais une collection des devantures de magasin ou tu en as juste 2-3 drôles??? ça peut être sympa  comme collection!   

(je connais qqn qui collectionnai les noms des villas)  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais une collection des devantures de magasin ou tu en as juste 2-3 drôles??? ça peut être sympa comme collection!
> 
> (je connais qqn qui collectionnai les noms des villas) :rateau:


pas une collection mais il y en a tellement dans ce coin : elles semblent toutes venues d'une autre époque. J'aime beaucoup les néons et les environnements urbains, mais là je dois dire que ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

quelque part sur mon toit....








C'est au coolpix990 (comme toutes les autres d'ailleurs) mais j'ai fait exprès de faire comme si c'était une vielle photo.

Qqn a le père noël qui va dedans???


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Qqn a le père noël qui va dedans???


 Ouais






 j'te le met ou?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'te le met ou?




assassin de reves d'enfants !!!! :mouais:    :love:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais
> 
> j'te le met ou?




MDR! trop cool!

        

J'en attendais pas autant....  j'ai pas dis "MORT ou VIF"... mais je pensais pas l'avoir Mort


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Octobre 2004)

Ça vous dit un peu de Macro...?


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ça vous dit un peu de Macro...?
> 
> 
> Je vais voir ce que j'ai... mais allez-y seulement... je peux aussi faire le spectateur un moment...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Salaud de chasseur !!!   

je fais comment cette année sans Père Noël ?  :mouais:    :hein: 

 Si vous voyez Zebig, vous pouvez lui dire que je le cherche ?


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Salaud de chasseur !!!
> 
> je fais comment cette année sans Père Noël ?  :mouais:    :hein:
> 
> Si vous voyez Zebig, vous pouvez lui dire que je le cherche ?



Mais vas tu te taire cinq minutes ?!


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

Désolé Manu...

J'ai pas de Macro...   

snif snif snif

et ya personne qui en met....? :hein: 

alors voilà ce que j'ai de plus approchant:


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup tes deux photos.  Elles ont quelque chose de mystique, je sais pas, les couleurs, peut-être?... Un peu _Seigneur des Anneaux_?



Mais t'as mêmes pas vu le Seigneur des Anneaux! Ooouuuuhhh! Honte à toi! Faudra que je te passe les dvd pour que tu puisse parler en connaissance de cause! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as mêmes pas vu le Seigneur des Anneaux! Ooouuuuhhh! Honte à toi! Faudra que je te passe les dvd pour que tu puisse parler en connaissance de cause! :rateau:



Si j'ai vu la fin de je sais plus quel épisode...  

Bon, une autre photo. Dubaï, juillet 2002.


----------



## tedy (29 Octobre 2004)

un peu rose non??? 

sympa tout ça et bas pour un newbie faut en lire des pages et en regarder des photos pour en arriver à celle-ci...:rateau: 
Il y en a pour tous les gouts c'est vraiment un post intéressant


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as mêmes pas vu le Seigneur des Anneaux! Ooouuuuhhh! Honte à toi! Faudra que je te passe les dvd pour que tu puisse parler en connaissance de cause! :rateau:



Mon pauvre, pauvre Web'O..... Tu as déjà envisagé de lui mettre une avoine ?! Qu'est ce qu'il fout le beauf ?!


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre, pauvre Web'O..... Tu as déjà envisagé de lui mettre une avoine ?! Qu'est ce qu'il fout le beauf ?!



ben y boit sa bière tranquil le bôf....


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Octobre 2004)

Edit: Erreur... sorry


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre, pauvre Web'O..... Tu as déjà envisagé de lui mettre une avoine ?! Qu'est ce qu'il fout le beauf ?!



T'inquiètes... Ils sont matés.    Bon, voici encore quelques images,  histoire de remonter le niveau. 

Hong Kong, 2002.


----------



## LeSqual (30 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes... Ils sont matés.



 .... t'es sûr?!?   



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici encore quelques images,  histoire de remonter le niveau.





C bô Monsieur Webo!  

rien à ajouter après ça... je vais attendre que le niveau baisse un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais vas tu te taire cinq minutes ?!


Quoi ??  :mouais: que je me taise cinq minutes ?   je ne faisais que commencer ! 
Et puis je ne suis pas trop envahissante (moi) ici ...   
et puis en plus j'écris petit...c'est plus discret et hop telle une petite souris je repars dans ma cachette  

 d'ailleurs il est temps pour moi de partir là, je suis repérée ! :affraid:


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes... Ils sont matés.



Et même que je fais des films en ton honneur! Va voir ma signature!   :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et même que je fais des films en ton honneur! Va voir ma signature!   :rateau:



Ça c'est une vidéo pour... C'est comment devant...


----------



## LeSqual (30 Octobre 2004)

Alors manu....?

Tu montes faire un tour?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à moi, chti test de mon cailloux 50mm à 1.8... woah he, j'adore mes godasses!  :love:



Hi Phootek 

J'ai pensé à toi ce matin, je venais de monter le 50mm, et en mettant mes savates ça a fait tiiiilt  

Bon ok, c'est plus chaussette chez moi   :love:


----------



## alfred (30 Octobre 2004)

l'avantage quand on a pas son permis, on a le temps de prendre des photos (mot de passe: ibiza).


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi Phootek
> 
> J'ai pensé à toi ce matin, je venais de monter le 50mm, et en mettant mes savates ça a fait tiiiilt
> 
> Bon ok, c'est plus chaussette chez moi   :love:



 :love:  :love:  :love:     J'ADORE!    
Excellent!     
J'aimerais bien te balancer un coup de boule, mais le serveur ne veut pas GRRRRRRR!!! Tcheuva!


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Octobre 2004)

Heuu, héhéhé, je n'ai pas pu m'en empécher!      :rateau: 






 ça devient n'importe quoi ce forum hein?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Heuu, héhéhé, je n'ai pas pu m'en empécher!      :rateau:



T'as oublié tes pompes sur le pont matelot  








			
				Phootek a dit:
			
		

> ça devient n'importe quoi ce forum hein?


Hihi


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Octobre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié tes pompes sur le pont matelot



C'est pas ma taille!  Et ces temps je mets plutôt ceci...    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (31 Octobre 2004)

Et le chaussures pour les mains....???

 






un peu d'Amour dans ce forum de brutes!


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et le chaussures pour les mains....???
> 
> un peu d'Amour dans ce forum de brutes!



Ach ya, choli le chaussure pour le main!


----------



## LeSqual (31 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ach ya, choli le chaussure pour le main!



Ben woui... l'alcool ça netoye le reins..... mé le cervo y prent 1 coup!!! :casse:  :sick: 


gros malins!!!!!     tu perd pas une occasion toi!


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben woui... l'alcool ça netoye le reins..... mé le cervo y prent 1 coup!!! :casse:  :sick:
> gros malins!!!!!     tu perd pas une occasion toi!



 T'inquiète, j'ai le même genre de symptômes!  :casse:  :rateau:  :hosto: 
Bienvenue au Club!


----------



## LeSqual (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon dimanche à toutes & tous!  








L'amour c'est comme....., mais en plus agréable!     :love:


----------



## AntoineD (31 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> L'amour c'est comme....., mais en plus agréable!     :love:


 L'amour, c'est aussi ça  :


----------



## LeSqual (31 Octobre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> L'amour, c'est aussi ça  :



ou encore.....

Monsieur et Madame au petit déjeuné en hiver:


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série"l'homme des bois" inspiration Tolkiennesque  ..que pensez vous de ce troll de pierre?..on s'y croirait presque..



Y me fait froid dans le dos!   :affraid: 

Tu te promènes dans des coins mal famés toi!


----------



## LeSqual (1 Novembre 2004)

Samedi tout le monde m'a dit que dimanche on reculait de 1 ....

Dimanche arrivé; j'ai reculé de 1 et me suis dit que vu que on était de nouveau samedi... j'allais aller faire mes courses....

Mais à ma grande surprise:






y avait personne... et tout était fermé????


----------



## alan.a (1 Novembre 2004)

Ca me dit vaguement quelque chose ... 

Petit extrait :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

J'ai failli me prendre une péniche de plein fouet ce matin !!


----------



## LeSqual (1 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca me dit vaguement quelque chose ...



Toi aussi tu avais pas compris le concept de "1 en moins" et tu t'ai pointé au magasin dimanche?!?   

Je suis donc pas le seul illuminé à qui c'est arrivé!  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je suis donc pas le seul bobet à qui c'est arrivé!  :rateau:



Un bobet?...  Bon, un petit dessert?  Samedi soir, mini AES vaudoise.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un bobet?...  Bon, un petit dessert?  Samedi soir, mini AES vaudoise.




moi j'appelle cela una "spumiglia"  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2004)

Une petite balade à vélo sur les Bords de Loire


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'appelle cela una "spumiglia"  :love:  :love:  :love:



Meringues double-crème de la Gruyère... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Meringues double-crème de la Gruyère... :love:



heummm !!!   non merci sans façon !!!  
ou la meringue ou le gruyere mais pas les 2 au meme temp !!


----------



## pixelemon (1 Novembre 2004)

voici quelques photos que j'affectionne...


----------



## Franswa (1 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon  Joli photo, mes deux préféré gigi et marco


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Meringues double-crème de la Gruyère... :love:



Parles pas Gloubiboulga ! ça va faire rappliquer Macinside  

Ceci dit à Gruyére c'est plein d'Aliens , ça bouffe les pseudo-monstres orange ça


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heummm !!!   non merci sans façon !!!
> ou la meringue ou le gruyere mais pas les 2 au meme temp !!



Le Gruyère n'est pas qu'un fromage, c'est aussi une région: la Gruyère.


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit à Gruyére c'est plein d'Aliens , ça bouffe les pseudo-monstres orange ça [/COLOR]



Une expo de cet "artiste" Giger  . Mais bon  tous les goûts sont dans la Nature  

Vu une magnifique sculpture d'Une Alien. Pas eu le droit de la shooter :hein: .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Gruyère n'est pas qu'un fromage, c'est aussi une région: la Gruyère.



c'est res gentil de me donner le lien



> Dès le 1er janvier 2004, le district de la Gruyère forme un seul arrondissement d'état civil dont l'administration est située à Bulle, Av. de la Gare 2, 1er étage
> *Les mariages   sont célébrés *en principe à la Salle des Réceptions du Château de Bulle par les officières et officiers d'état civil




je suis deja marié......suis tres flatté   :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2004)

Les musées PArisiens sont splendides


----------



## alan.a (1 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu avais pas compris le concept de "1 en moins" et tu t'ai pointé au magasin dimanche?!?
> 
> Je suis donc pas le seul illuminé à qui c'est arrivé!  :rateau:



Je me lève de bonne heure le dimanche matin pour aller dans les parkings (pour la série des voitures sur mon site par exemple). Et pdt que je fais les photos, les enfants s'amusent (vélo, foot, petites voitures )


----------



## AntoineD (1 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je me lève de bonne heure le dimanche matin pour aller dans les parkings (pour la série des voitures sur mon site par exemple). Et pdt que je fais les photos, les enfants s'amusent (vélo, foot, petites voitures )


 Tes tofs sont si impressionnantes qu'elles donneraient presque envie de se taper un pick-nique dans un parking


----------



## toto (1 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Samedi tout le monde m'a dit que dimanche on reculait de 1 ....
> 
> Dimanche arrivé; j'ai reculé de 1 et me suis dit que vu que on était de nouveau samedi... j'allais aller faire mes courses....
> 
> ...



Hé LeSqual, tu sauras qu'à Ouchy y'a Coop qui a ouvert un magasin ouvert 7 jours sur 7 de 7h à 19h toute l'année...bref chez eux dimanche c'est comme samedi et t'aurais eu plus de chance...


----------



## LeSqual (1 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une expo de cet "artiste" Giger  . Mais bon  tous les goûts sont dans la Nature
> 
> Vu une magnifique sculpture d'Une Alien. Pas eu le droit de la shooter :hein: .



Ben moi... mon snowboard... C'est un Wild duck (marque Suisse) et J'ai une édition limitée de Giger.... avec çA:







dessus (et noir dessous) :affraid:


----------



## testarossa (1 Novembre 2004)

Que pensez-vous de ce gros chat?


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je me lève de bonne heure le dimanche matin pour aller dans les parkings



Ben après ça faut pas t'étonner de te faire traiter de débile mental d'écologiste par Decoris !      

'+


----------



## McFlan (1 Novembre 2004)

Allez ... une petite pour commencer:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Novembre 2004)

J'aime les chats!!! mais pas le Virgin....   

I LOVE  PEPSI MAX !!!

bon... ya une photo que j'ai envie de poster depuis longtemps... mais j'ai peur que pour cetrains... elle soit un peu trop "platte"...    

mais je la poste quand même .... et tant pis!  :love:   

et bonne nuit!








Vue de la 3eme maison des 3 petits cochons par le deuxième petit cochon et le troisième petit cochon dans la 2 eme maison....    :mouais:


----------



## ZePoupi (2 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vue de la 3eme maison des 3 petits cochons par le deuxième petit cochon et le troisième petit cochon dans la 2 eme maison....    :mouais:



Bon, soit le Squal était bourré et il a tout cassé, ou alors il a éternué... ou alors c'est la guerre autour de Vevey!      :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> bon... ya une photo que j'ai envie de poster depuis longtemps... mais j'ai peur que pour cetrains... elle soit un peu trop "platte"...


 Humm... 
 j'aurais écrit "plate".


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Humm...
> j'aurais écrit "plate".



Je suis bourré, enrhumé et en pleine guerre civil... on ne va donc pas chipottttter pour un t .....


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soit le Squal était bourré et il a tout cassé, ou alors il a éternué... ou alors c'est la guerre autour de Vevey!      :rateau:



Vue sur l'extérieur depuis mon bunker privé


----------



## yoav (2 Novembre 2004)

*L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé (je ne parle pas du tabac... ).*

J'ai pris cette photo la semaine dernière dans un bar sympa de la Butte aux Cailles avec mon fidèle Ixus 400.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> avec mon fidèle Ixus 400.


 oui, on a vu  :


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

Il est interdit de jeter ça cigarette par terre!


----------



## yoav (2 Novembre 2004)

*Nettoyage de la façade d'un immeuble parisien... vue de l'intérieur !*


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris cette photo la semaine dernière dans un bar sympa de la Butte aux Cailles avec mon fidèle Ixus 400.



Dans le même ordre d'idée...  Samedi soir (avant les meringues  )






... et après...


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

Alors santé à toutes et tous!    :sick: 


On the rock!   







(c'est des grêlons de l'année passée)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (c'est des grêlons de l'année passée)




 Z'ont pas encore fondu?


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

McFlan a dit:
			
		

> Allez ... une petite pour commencer:


 joli


----------



## AntoineD (2 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> *Nettoyage de la façade d'un immeuble parisien... vue de l'intérieur !*


 elle est jolie; celle-là !


----------



## ZePoupi (2 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme, elle donne super bien la photo de Yoav... sur le nettoyage de façade!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> *L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé (je ne parle pas du tabac... ).*
> 
> J'ai pris cette photo la semaine dernière dans un bar sympa de la Butte aux Cailles avec mon fidèle Ixus 400.



Nous avons les mêmes centre d'intérêt.


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons les mêmes centre d'intérêt.


 Donc, dans l'ordre: la conquête spatiale, les mélanges douteux, l'alcool, le danger, la santé, la discrétion, le tabac, la photo, la semaine, les bars sympa, les buttes, les cailles, la fidélité et les planètes dans Albator ?


----------



## LeSqual (2 Novembre 2004)

Allez... hop!

Une photo "plate" de la salle de bain du Squal au bord du lac Léman....  






Alors Manu... tu as pris des vacances?????    :hein:


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Novembre 2004)

Spéciale dédicace à AntoineD: "Sorry, je n'ai rien sous la main pour le moment! Mais ça ne devrait pas tarder!"


----------



## AntoineD (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Allez... hop!
> Une photo "plate" de la salle de bain du Squal au bord du lac Léman....


 Quelle fierté... 
 En plus, je t'ai encore laissé passé une faute, gentiment...

 Allez, spéciale kassdédi à toi qui aime l'art brut :







la photo est pas de ouam mais j'ai aidé à la mise en scène... ​


----------



## AntoineD (3 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Spéciale dédicace à AntoineD: "Sorry, je n'ai rien sous la main pour le moment! Mais ça ne devrait pas tarder!"


 ET moi je fais mes fonds de tiroir mais c'est de bonne guerre pour tenir le rythme face à skoualeu.  

 Quelques tofs que j'aimerais scanner mais po le temps...  grrr


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Novembre 2004)

Ha ben tiens, finalement oui, j'ai trouvé une photo que j'aime beaucoup et qui symbolise pleins pleins de choses très positives pour moi... c'était pour la naissance de la fille d'une amie. Un moment inoubliable!     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ET moi je fais mes fonds de tiroir mais c'est de bonne guerre pour tenir le rythme face à skoualeu.
> 
> Quelques tofs que j'aimerais scanner mais po le temps...  grrr



Bah oui mais tu peux pas lutter, Le Squal vide directement ses cartes mémoires sur MacG...      

'+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quelle fierté...
> En plus, je t'ai encore laissé passé une faute, gentiment...
> 
> Allez, spéciale kassdédi à toi qui aime l'art brut :
> ...



Si tu veux des photos de plaies bien dégueux, j'en ai. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit l'endroit.


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui mais tu peux pas lutter, Le Squal vide directement ses cartes mémoires sur MacG...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Une photo "plate" de la salle de bain du Squal au bord du lac Léman...



Adepte du flou  plus ou moins savamment dosé, on dirait


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

Mais Alors... y'en a presque que pour moi...!!!    

Vous etes tous des petits rigolos qui m'ont bien fait rire!    

Bon... ben pas de photo ce matin.....  Je laisse un peu de place....   

Et je reviendrai en beauté ce soir!!!!!  :love: 

Bonne journée les photographes!


----------



## AntoineD (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse un peu de place....
> Et je reviendrai en beauté ce soir!!!!!  :love:


 Tsss... même pas cap' de tenir une journée entière...


----------



## yoav (3 Novembre 2004)

*Dans la série "Des trains pas comme les autres"... Le parc de Bercy avec ses rails mais sans son train.*


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

On y reconnait très bien les préservatifs de la ville de Paris (qui fait beaucoup pour la prévention).


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... même pas cap' de tenir une journée entière...



bon... je vais essayer.....  

ça fait bien une semaine que je n'ai pas retouché une cigarette!!!   Je peux bien tenir un jour sans poster de photos....   :rose: 

Bon... qui vivra verra...


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Allez... hop!
> 
> Une photo "plate" de la salle de bain du Squal au bord du lac Léman....
> 
> ...


Arghhh, je reconnais les douches du Parc Doret. Je les ai souvent utilisé de 1974 à 1977.


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh, je reconnais les douches du Parc Doret. Je les ai souvent utilisé de 1974 à 1977.



Tout juste auguste!     

Mais il est impossible que je t'y ai croisé....

 (je suis de 78)


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tout juste auguste!
> 
> Mais il est impossible que je t'y ai croisé....
> 
> (je suis de 78)


Comme on dit, tu n'étais encore qu'un désir lubrique dans la colonne vertébrale de ton père.


----------



## LeSqual (3 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit, tu n'étais encore qu'un désir lubrique dans la colonne vertébrale de ton père.




et Toi... ça te rajeunis pas.....   


PS.. je tiens plus... je veux mettre une photo!!! je suis Accro!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Novembre 2004)

moi aussi...
Mais j'arrive pas à signer mes tof comme l'ami Alan D. (super serie de parking  ) alors ça refroidi un peu...
  Allez !


----------



## alan.a (4 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi...
> Mais j'arrive pas à signer mes tof comme l'ami Alan D. (super serie de parking  ) alors ça refroidi un peu...
> Allez !



Un petit mélange entre AntoineD et alan.a 

La signature de mes photos, c'est via l'excellentissime Galerie de l'altruissime (?) Didier G.
C'est bcp moins cher que Photoshop !!!

Pour rester dans le parapente, quelques détails d'une vieille photo. 
Ceux là ne sont pas des chochottes qui planent au dessus des cannes à sucre  





Le sommet des Drus est à 3753 m ...


----------



## AntoineD (4 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mélange entre AntoineD et alan.a


 On ne sait décidément plus qui est qui dans ce monde fou. 

 En tout cas, me confondre avec Alan A, vu ses photos, est un honneur...


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

Salut la compagnie!

Me revoici après un jour d'abstinence...   

Vu que tout est gris depuis pas mal de jours dans la régions... 
(sauf pour manu... bien sûr  qui se promène au soleil dans les champs de canne à sucre )
Je vous propose un petit couché de soleil... version: "interne / entier / non-démoli"   :mouais:


----------



## yoav (4 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de soleil dans la grisaille parisienne ne ferait pas de mal.

Sympa cette photo LeSqual.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Me revoici après un jour d'abstinence...
> 
> Je vous propose un petit couché de soleil... version: "interne / entier / non-démoli"   :mouais:






   dis plutot que ton abstinence etait forcé
tu as tout demolis dans ton entourage , il y a plus rien a casser donc plus rien a photographier     

la preuve : cette belle photo d'interieur intact (pour le moment  ) :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

En dehos d'un problème technique exposé dans le forum photo j'aime bien cette image





:love: :rose:


----------



## alan.a (4 Novembre 2004)

Il a la forme ton Rollei de 70 ans d'age !!!


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En dehos d'un problème technique exposé dans le forum photo j'aime bien cette image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est beau, c'est frais....(son numéro de tél. ? stp)


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau, c'est frais....(son numéro de tél. ? stp)


facile, c'est le mien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> facile, c'est le mien


ouhlà c'est que j'ai beaucoup de boulot moi.....bon alors ok........bon ben @+ tout le monde. :rose: 




(elle est très jolie Nephou)


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Novembre 2004)

trop cool     




ça marche !! you-hou-ouuu ! :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> trop cool
> ça marche !! you-hou-ouuu ! :rateau:



BRAVO!!! bien joué!    

Mais personnellement... je trouve que ça enlève du charme à la photo et que ça fait un peu pub de grande marque...   (pas sur toutes... mais celle-là en particulier: pub snowboard ou Benneton..)  

Bon.... je vais me calmer avec mes commentaires... :rose:  sinon... on va encore jaser dans les chaumière que "l'artiste" se prend la tête!     

Et maintenant... Une spécial dédicace Robertav!!!!

Je te rassure...Ya encore de quoi faire dans mon quartier!






Faut bien chercher... mais on trouve tjs qqch...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> e te rassure...Ya encore de quoi faire dans mon quartier!
> 
> Faut bien chercher... mais on trouve tjs qqch...



Tiens, ta photo me fait penser à quelque-chose... Dans ma cave. Gniark, gniark...   






Lima, catacombes, Pérou.


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ta photo me fait penser à quelque-chose... Dans ma cave. Gniark, gniark...
> Lima, catacombes, Pérou.



 :affraid:    :affraid:    :affraid:   

Je viens plus chez toi!!!!! 

 

Affreuse à souhait cette photo!!!


----------



## AntoineD (4 Novembre 2004)

ben avec ça, c'est bien la mort si on peut pas en prendre un pour faire un bougeoir ou un presse-livre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lima, catacombes, Pérou.




une question : les squlettes ont eté alignés au moment de leur mort ou au moment de la decouverte ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question : les squlettes ont eté alignés au moment de leur mort ou au moment de la decouverte ?



Un peu d'histoire... 

_*Eglise et couvent de San Francisco*

Situés dans le troisième pâté (cuadra) de la rue Ancash, le couvent et l'église de San Francisco, et les églises de la Soledad et du Milagro constituent le complexe architectural colonial le plus grand du pays. L'église possède une très jolie façade en pierre; le couvent, le cloître et l'accueil sont ornés de précieux carreaux de faïences émaillées de Séville posés en 1620, avec de beaux grillages et murs lambrissés.

On remarque aussi le musée d'Art Religieux riche en argenterie, et chasubles brodées d'or et d'argent, de fines menuiseries ciselées, parchemins, ostensoirs, etc.

La salle Zurbarán avec les tableaux des Apôtres. Dans les galeries souterraines se trouvent les Catacombes, découvertes en 1951 et qui servaient de cimetière durant la colonisation._ 

... donc alignés juste après leur mort.


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une question : les squlettes ont eté alignés au moment de leur mort ou au moment de la decouverte ?


 ils les ont fait mourir comme cela, je te raconte pas le broll pour organiser tout ça, mais bon avec un peu de bonne volonté et d'autorité on peut tirer des merveilles du peuple.


----------



## yoav (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La salle Zurbarán avec les tableaux des Apôtres. Dans les galeries souterraines se trouvent les Catacombes, découvertes en 1951 et qui servaient de cimetière durant la colonisation.[/I]
> 
> ... donc alignés juste après leur mort.



Laisse moi deviner. Ils les ont converti de force et ceux qui ont refusé ont été exécutés. J'ai l'impression de revoir des images du Cambodge.


----------



## LeSqual (4 Novembre 2004)

Ben mince alors....

Ils m'ont bloqué l'accès à mon chantier de détente!   

peu plus aller faire joujou avec mon coolpix :bebe:   






Cette nuit je fais tout pêter!!!!   et je recommence demain!   

Bonne soirée les gens!  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (5 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Cette nuit je fais tout pêter!!!!   et je recommence demain!


 ça m'aurait étonné...


----------



## LeSqual (5 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça m'aurait étonné...



lol !

Et voilà que ils ont cadenassé mon tube de barres à mine de reserve!!!   






et je fais comment  pour démolir moi.... si on me sequestre mon matos?!?  :mouais: 

bon.... on résoudra le problème plus tard.....

 :sleep:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2004)

allez ! un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brut* : 




​ 


 photographie réalisée hier soir avec un D70 et un SB600 en guise de flash. Conditions exécrables quant à l'éclairage... C'est peu dire que j'ai eu fort à faire avec le flash. 

 Excusez le cadrage pas parfait, etc., j'étais en plein test de l'appareil (c'est po à ouam...) et je râlais contre son manque de réactivité 

   Nota : c'était un défilé de chapeau, au Vertigo (Nancy) 
_
  * : sic_


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... donc alignés juste après leur mort.


 
 Juste apres leur mort ca m'étonnerais ou alors il faut que je révise l'anatomie...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

qu'il s'agisse d'anatomie ou de défilé.....

VIVE LES LIMACES!!! 









(qui fondent: non pas au soleil comme des méduses, mais sous le sel!!!     )


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> qu'il s'agisse d'anatomie ou de défilé.....
> VIVE LES LIMACES!!!
> (qui fondent: non pas au soleil comme des méduses, mais sous le sel!!!     )


 Vous avez un sens de l'à-propos stupéfiant, mon cher ami 

 Eh ! même pas cap de faire une photo de défilé, tiens...   allez ! chiche !


----------



## turnover (6 Novembre 2004)

Brrr qui fait froid par chez vous !!! LeSqual : on a détruit deux immeubles dans le nord de paris, ça te dit pas de venir ? y'a de quoi faire


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez un sens de l'à-propos stupéfiant, mon cher ami
> 
> Eh ! même pas cap de faire une photo de défilé, tiens...   allez ! chiche !




 

Je suis pas trop défilé.... mais je ferai un effort si l'occasion se présente!  


Turnover: je te rassure... la photo date de l'année passée....   Ici... il fait bô et chaud!   

et merci pour le tuyau des immeubles à paris!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

ya plus personne ici???   

C'est les vacances???  

Vous êtes la dedans???


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Novembre 2004)

Attend' aou la té ! ( en créole )
Nou té y dorm su la plage hier soir, moin la tire 124 photos   . Mi sa post ça dans un instant...


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Attend' aou la té ! ( en créole )
> Nou té y dorm su la plage hier soir, moin la tire 124 photos   . Mi sa post ça dans un instant...



lol


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Novembre 2004)

C'est partiiii !  




Ma doudou aussi elle fait des photos   




Donc à l'ombre des filaos...




... avec le ciel tout là-haut...  




... avec les zanimos rigolos...




... une fois la nuit tombée, tous ensemble, rassemblés...




... on bouffe du doigt de pied grillés...







...jusqu'au petit matin levé. :rateau:


----------



## Klakmuf (7 Novembre 2004)

Bravo les gars. Juste 2 vues exotiques prises chez moi l'an dernier, mais je commence à avoir de gros problèmes d'impression et de fidélité des couleurs (SP915).


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> C'est partiiii !
> 
> ...jusqu'au petit matin levé. :rateau:




Ben on s'emmerde pas à la Réunion.....   

Nous on commence à se les cailler sec au bord du lac Léman!!!

ça commence à sentir la neige!


----------



## Klakmuf (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je me suis planté. Je n'arrive pas à mettre mes photos. Mode d'emploi SVP ?
D'autre part certaines images de ce forum ne s'ouvrent pas (icone bleue avec point d'interogation).
Je viens de passer en 10.3.6, y aurait-il un rapport ? Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Salut !

ben je sais pas trop.... mais il faut pas que la photo soit trop lourde... (80-150 Ko) et il faut pas oublier de l'uploader avant d'envoyer le post (option supplémentaire / gérer les pièces jointes)

ou alors... il faut mettre tes photos sur un serveur et copier leurs adresses dans l'icone avec le soleil et la petite montagne...

voilà.... (en espèrant avoir été assez claire?)


----------



## Klakmuf (7 Novembre 2004)

Vu ! j'essaye encore un coup. Ça a l'air de marcher, bizous voisine !


----------



## yvos (7 Novembre 2004)

Aqaba, mer rouge


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Vu ! j'essaye encore un coup. Ça a l'air de marcher, bizous voisine !



J'aime bien celle de la neige  Me réjouis qu'elle arrive ici, histoire de pouvoir aller sur le piste  

Au fait, si tu mets plus d'une image en mode "attaché" comme tu l'as fait, elles s'affichent sous forme de lien. Si tu en mets une par post, elle s'afficheront direct dans le message. Le plus simple, c'est de les balancer sur un espace internet gratuit et d'insérer le lien dans tes messages. Contacte-moi par mp pour plus d'infos!


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Très belle photo Yvos!    :love: 

dans le style: gris mais coloré ...


----------



## mactambour (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo Yvos!    :love:
> 
> dans le style: gris mais coloré ...


Sur la route... non... l'autoroute...
Dix kilomètres après il y avait grand soleil...très coloré    








* Bizous...999*

 :love:


----------



## yoav (8 Novembre 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Sur la route... non... l'autoroute...
> Dix kilomètres après il y avait grand soleil...très coloré


 Et dire qu'on ne peut pas se passer de l'énergie nucléaire... 

 Merci pour cette contribution Mactambour.


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Novembre 2004)

Power to the margouillats !!


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2004)

le squal n'a pas le monopole de la photo bidon. Empruntant l'ixus 400 de la soeur de mon amie, je fais des merveilles : 





​


----------



## Klakmuf (8 Novembre 2004)

Au fait, si tu mets plus d'une image en mode "attaché" comme tu l'as fait, elles s'affichent sous forme de lien. Si tu en mets une par post, elle s'afficheront direct dans le message. Le plus simple, c'est de les balancer sur un espace internet gratuit et d'insérer le lien dans tes messages. 

OK merci Pitchoune. Si tu aime la neige et la montagne, voici ma meilleure photo du Mt-Blanc (avril 2004). D'accord, c'est con et chromo, mais ça impressionne toujours.


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> voici ma meilleure photo du Mt-Blanc (avril 2004). D'accord, c'est con et chromo, mais ça impressionne toujours.



ça me manque, cet endroit... 
Très envie d'y retourner ! Avec une photo comme ça en guise d'apéro, en plus....


----------



## Klakmuf (8 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça me manque, cet endroit...
> Très envie d'y retourner ! Avec une photo comme ça en guise d'apéro, en plus....



Pour les nostalgiques de la neige, voilà une vue prise depuis mon ordi (février 2003) :


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Power to the margouillats !!



superbe la bestiole!!!


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> le squal n'a pas le monopole de la photo bidon. Empruntant l'ixus 400 de la soeur de mon amie, je fais des merveilles :



Photo bidon toi même!!!!   

Tu vois que tu peux le faire!   

t'y a pris du plaisir?!?    :rose:  :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Novembre 2004)

> Pour les nostalgiques de la neige, voilà une vue prise depuis mon ordi (février 2003)




  Oui oui, des nostalgiques y'en a... 
 C'est Megeve non ?







Pour les nostalgique de... du... des champs de canes.


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

Bolivie, route de la mort La Cumbre-Coroico

5h de descente en VTT, départ à 4900m, arrivée à 1300m


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bolivie, route de la mort La Cumbre-Coroico
> 
> 5h de descente en VTT, départ à 4900m, arrivée à 1300m





pas des montées ? si c'est posifit , appelle moi la prochaine fois    

jolie photo    :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas des montées ? si c'est posifit , appelle moi la prochaine fois
> 
> jolie photo    :love:



disons que c'est en descente constante et que cette route devient un véritable enfer entre 3000 et 2000:  on circule en vtt côté ravin avec des à pics de +1000m...il faut des nerfs d'acier surtout quand il pleut

ah oui, il y a quand même un faux plat à 3200, j'ai cru que j'allais cracher mes poumons à pédaler 
 :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Photo bidon toi même!!!!
> Tu vois que tu peux le faire!
> t'y a pris du plaisir?!?    :rose:  :love:


 Le pire c'est que j'ai pensé à toi en les faisant ! 
 Il n'y avait hélas pas de ruine ni de chantier alentours... Si, pas très loin, on aurait pu trouver le chantier du TGV Est mais c'était tout de même trop loin... Quand il fait froid dehors, on trouve toujours mieux à faire :love: à l'intérieur...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> disons que c'est en descente constante et que cette route devient un véritable enfer entre 3000 et 2000:  on circule en vtt côté ravin avec des à pics de +1000m...il faut des nerfs d'acier surtout quand il pleut
> 
> ah oui, il y a quand même un faux plat à 3200, j'ai cru que j'allais cracher mes poumons à pédaler
> :mouais:



Faut aussi faire gaffe aux camions...   C'est pas là aussi que les gamins s'amuse à descendre avec des planches en bois, munies de roulettes (j'ai pas dit plante à roulette, c'est pas pareil là...  )...


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi faire gaffe aux camions...   C'est pas là aussi que les gamins s'amuse à descendre avec des planches en bois, munies de roulettes (j'ai pas dit plante à roulette, c'est pas pareil là...  )...



non, c'est pas la même route (je crois que celle dont tu parles c'est soi colombie, soit pérou), la suite est moins carossable, donc les roulettes des gamins ne tiendraient pas.

les camions, c'est super flippants, surtout qu'il n'y a aucune visibilité, que ceux qui montent ont la priorité et ceux qui descendent sont côté ravin.

40 camions en moyens basculent chaque année dans le vide   :mouais:   

Las cuervas del diablo:







bonne nouvelle, une route parallèle vient d'ouvrir...

mauvaise nouvelle: 1. ils vont aller bcp plus vite ; 2. c'est devenu payant...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas la même route (je crois que celle dont tu parles c'est soi colombie, soit pérou), la suite est moins carossable, donc les roulettes des gamins ne tiendraient pas.
> 
> les camions, c'est super flippants, surtout qu'il n'y a aucune visibilité, que ceux qui montent ont la priorité et ceux qui descendent sont côté ravin.
> 
> ...



Voilà, ça doit être ça, Colombie sauf erreur... La route dont tu parles c'est celle qui part de La Paz pour aller sur l'Amazonie?

Puisqu'on est dans le coin. En quittant Cuzco au Pérou pour aller au Macchu Picchu, au petit matin. Remarquez le joli panneau sur le toi de la maison.


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ça doit être ça, Colombie sauf erreur... La route dont tu parles c'est celle qui part de La Paz pour aller sur l'Amazonie?



Oui, c'est cela, Coroicio se situe dans les yungas, haut lieu de la culture de coca, et la route (24h de bus mon cher!) continue vers Rurrenabaque, en amazonie

(jamais vu autant de suisses en voyage que dans les andes??? vous arrivez pas à vous passer des montages?    )


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

C bô le andes et la Bolivie et tout le reste de parr là-bas!!!!    :love:   

Moi je pars pas très souvent... mais depuis mon balcon c'est joli aussi (vue par la fenetre à coté de mon Mac)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> depuis mon balcon c'est joli i (vue par la fenetre à coté de mon Mac)



en plus tu habite juste a coté de C&A..super !!!!!   

quand webo a fini son stock de slip a carreaux tu peux lui en acheter


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu habite juste a coté de C&A..super !!!!!
> 
> quand webo a fini son stock de slip a carreaux tu peux lui en acheter



Comment tu sais ce qu'il porte????    :mouais:   

C'est seulement à Balooner que il les montre!    

Meme moi j'ai jamais pu vérifier...  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu habite juste a coté de C&A..super !!!!!
> 
> quand webo a fini son stock de slip a carreaux tu peux lui en acheter



T'es mal renseignée...  

t'as pas des belles photos à poster?


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

ça bo etre le centre ville....   

Le ciel est bô!!!


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

Un autre genre de montagne, 

Temple d'Hanuman, Hampi, Inde


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

*Je suis l'arbre à tête de chou, moitiééé légume... moitié teck !*







Bon je retrouve pas le sujet sur les pages perso ?  :mouais:    :style:
Enfin voilà c'est à jour, lien dans la signature comme d'hab' 

PS: Yvos, j'aime bien me balader sur tes pages


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Yvos, j'aime bien me balader sur tes pages  [/COLOR]





d'ailleurs, c'est en me balladant sur ton site que j'ai découvert le simpleviewer, super pratique et efficace


----------



## LeSqual (8 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Un autre genre de montagne,
> 
> Temple d'Hanuman, Hampi, Inde



C du massif!!!!!!!


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, c'est en me balladant sur ton site que j'ai découvert le simpleviewer, super pratique et efficace


 Ben moi j'ai jamais réussi à l'utiliser ce machin là... suis revenu à galerie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, c'est en me balladant sur ton site que j'ai découvert le simpleviewer, super pratique et efficace



Un lien qu'on doit à Turnover   tous autant que nous sommes à utiliser SimpleViewer sur MacG  :style:

A part ça désolé je ne vois pas les photos ce soir, je suis sur ma connexion GPRS,
à cause d'une des innombrables (et longues) coupures Numéricable !!!
Je sens que je ne vais pas tarder à leur couper le porte monnaie moi  

A++


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis l'arbre à tête de chou, moitiééé légume... moitié teck !*




Du grand ART!!!    

ya un gars de mon école d'art qui a fait un travail de diplôme avec des photos de différents objets recouvert de peinture brillante... en NB... ça ressemble un peu...

je te montrerai si j'arrive à mettre la main dessus...   

Nous avec Pitchoune on habite ici (pas ces fenêtres... mais celle qui donne sur celles-là... on se comprend?)  











bienvenue à tous ceux qui reconnaissent et veulent venir faire un chti coucou!!!!  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

voilà petit scarabé:

Le lien: (j'aime pas spécialement la personne... mais j'ai bien aimé son travail....)   

http://www.ecal.ch/pages/etudiants/etudiants.asp?id=169&valimg=1


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> voilà petit scarabé:
> 
> Le lien: (j'aime pas spécialement la personne... mais j'ai bien aimé son travail....)
> 
> http://www.ecal.ch/pages/etudiants/etudiants.asp?id=169&valimg=1



Hi,

Merci LeSqual  (à Pitchoune aussi pour l'autre fois :style: )

Ok j'ai vu le lien, jolies matières (quoiqu'un peu chargé à mon goût)
Enfin j'irais bien voir les tirages 

Pour le chou, désolé pour le poids (256k) mais comme c'est du 1600iso,
en dessous ça passait pour de la mauvaise compression jpg.
Voilà il y a peu on me conseillait de faire plutôt de la choucroute...

C'est chose faite  

Tiens j'ai pensé à toi samedi matin quand j'ai vu ce pôv' ecran PC se vidant de son sang sur le trottoir.





 A++


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai jamais réussi à l'utiliser ce machin là... suis revenu à galerie



ba c'est moins évident bien sur, mais pour des petites galeries, je trouve cela vraiment bien, surtout pour placer dans l'ordre que tu veux les photos, ou alors en insérer de nouvelles


----------



## benao (9 Novembre 2004)

une de mes sculptures cinetique, a base de bauxite et de boule qui tourne et creuse un sillon dans la terre, et alors la lumiere en dessous du plateau en plastique passe au travers du sillon et ca eclaire et ca tourne et on peut faire des petits tas de terre et......bon allez j'arrete c'est incomprehensible...  

avis aux modos : bientot j'arrete de mettre des pieces jointes! content,non?


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2004)

Je prends de la bouteille   
version complète (741 ko)


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je prends de la bouteille
> version complète (741 ko)



   ça marche pas


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas


 y'a .Mac qui mouline mais la preview est en ligne maintenant


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je prends de la bouteille



Du Vrai, Du Bon!!!     :love:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

La neige est annoncée à 400m en Suisse cette nuit!   

C'est bientôt Noël!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

> La neuge est annoncée à 400m en Suisse cette nuit!
> 
> C'est bientôt Noël!!!





t'aurais pas un sapin plus........grassouillet ?


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas un sapin plus........grassouillet ?



pas pour le moment.... sorry....


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas un sapin plus........grassouillet ?



en même temps, il a encore le temps de manger avant le 25/12  :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, il a encore le temps de manger avant le 25/12  :mouais:



je vais le mettre au même "régime" que les oies et les dindes!!!   

On verra ce que ça donne!!!   

vous serez tenu au courant en tant voulu!!!


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Novembre 2004)

On ne fait 'que' planer au dessus des champs de canne mais,
  il y a quand-même une épreuve de coupe du monde ici cette semaine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

On attend les autres photos alors


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> On ne fait 'que' planer au dessus des champs de canne mais,
> il y a quand-même une épreuve de coupe du monde ici cette semaine...



Faut pas te vexer cher Manu....    

Tu participes aux épreuves???   

Moi aussi j'aime bien ce genres de sport... mais sans trop m'éloigner du sol!  :rose:   

D'ailleurs... je viens de m'acheter un nouveau Board! Et meme si la photo n'est pas très jolie... c'est un petit clin d'oeil aux suisses et à ceux qui connaissent un peu la suisse!  :love: 

(c'est du bon matos du fabricant nidecker ... avec la griffe Migros B....:rateau:!!! édition limitée à 444 exemplaire pour toute la suisse... ça fait pas beaucoup... meme si la suisse c tout petit...   )






Voilà... je suis un peu sortit du sujet... mais c'est pour y revenir en force la prochaine fois...  :rose:


----------



## Napoléon (10 Novembre 2004)

Quelques clichés pris dans les Rocheuses canadiennes pendant le stage que j'ai fait à Calgary entre février et septembre...





















Il y en a plein d'autres sur notre site 

Gilles


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Très jolie la première   Bravo pour ton site


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

[mode taquin]



			
				manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> On ne fait 'que' planer au dessus des champs de canne


 
Wouloulou, faut pas te chatouiller   



			
				manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> mais, il y a quand-même une épreuve de coupe du monde ici cette semaine...



Ca ne prouve rien, on a bien eu quelques épreuves de la coupe du monde d'escalade dans mon club de Normandie ....   

[/mode taquin]


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Novembre 2004)

... D'abord on ne plane pas que haut-dessus...







... on plane dedans aussi !


----------



## Dr.Slump (10 Novembre 2004)

En voici une, abstraite ou brutte ?  

Faut aimer


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Pagan, Birmanie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Dr.Slump a dit:
			
		

> En voici une, abstraite ou brutte ?
> 
> Faut aimer


ouais...j'ai l'impression de voir à travers mes lunettes quand elles sont crades


----------



## Klakmuf (10 Novembre 2004)

Beaucoup de belles choses, mais je trouve que ça manque un peu de chiadé dans les couleurs.
Bien aimé l'écureuil.
Voici un peu de douceur dans un monde de brute.


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de belles choses, mais je trouve que ça manque un peu de chiadé dans les couleurs.
> Bien aimé l'écureuil.
> Voici un peu de douceur dans un monde de brute.



hé... c'est moi qui dit ça d'habitude...???


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> La neige est annoncée à 400m en Suisse cette nuit!
> 
> C'est bientôt Noël!!!



ici aussi, c'est bientot Noel, mais toujours pas de neige ! il y a deux heures....


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi, c'est bientot Noel, mais toujours pas de neige ! il y a deux heures....
> 
> ​



Mais T ou????     :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

marrant comme ta libido fume


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais T ou????     :hein:



Pas si loin de chez toi ! 

là, à quelques kilomètres de Marseille.


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas si loin de chez toi !
> 
> là, à quelques kilomètres de Marseille.



Et à coté de chez moi... ya des gens comme en Afrique     et ils se sont mis au "tam-tam" européen....     :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

Paname !


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Paname !




toujours très chouettes tes photos


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Paname !


----------



## yoav (10 Novembre 2004)

*Les animaux ne sont pas acceptés dans ce magasin parisien !*


----------



## yoav (10 Novembre 2004)

*Noël is back aux Galeries Lafayette... préparez votre porte monnaie !*​


----------



## yoav (10 Novembre 2004)

*Blanche Neige ! Blanche Neige ! Blanche Neige ! Ils font la queue pour voir la star.*


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

Ici on accepte les chiens  .... mais ils doivent apprendre à sortir tous seul...


----------



## benao (11 Novembre 2004)

Ok! j'accourre


----------



## AntoineD (11 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ici on accepte les chiens  .... mais ils doivent apprendre à sortir tous seul...




ahhhh ! j'aime bien celle-là


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh ! j'aime bien celle-là



Merci... content que ça te plaise... :rose: 

Vu que les forums étaient fermés toute la journée...j'ai fais un petit stock de photos pour ces prochain jours...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vu que les forums étaient fermés toute la journée...j'ai fais un petit stock de photos pour ces prochain jours...


 Merde....


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Ya rien à dire....   











et pourtant c'est comme une lettre à la poste (on l'envoie et on sait qui la reçoit... mais on est pas sur place pour y assister... ) :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

Bon... vous voulez quoi les amis de la photo????    

du tout joli?  :love:  :rose: 

Ben voilà un bon repas flottant (pour le moment et avant que je ne passe les chopper par les pattes) sur le Bô Lac Léman...  :rateau:


----------



## Klakmuf (12 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, voilà du bourrin !


----------



## alfred (12 Novembre 2004)

c'est l'automne 








bon d'accord, c'est pas un scoop.


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

C l'automne....

Les feuilles tombes...

Et les oiseaux quittent leurs nid....


----------



## benao (12 Novembre 2004)

le temps se fait gris...plus de contraste....
pour faire des photos, c'est moins marrant.
des conseils techniques?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> le temps se fait gris...plus de contraste....
> pour faire des photos, c'est moins marrant.
> des conseils techniques?



tu les retouche....


----------



## alfred (12 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> le temps se fait gris...plus de contraste....
> pour faire des photos, c'est moins marrant.
> des conseils techniques?



la lumière plus sombre et les ciels tourmentés, ça a son charme en photo. 

c'est vrai qu'un p'tit coup de toshop pour le contraste c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## alan.a (12 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> le temps se fait gris...plus de contraste....
> pour faire des photos, c'est moins marrant.
> des conseils techniques?



AHHHHH !!! Ma saison de prises de vues reprend  
Pour moi, ces conditions sont idéales, suffit juste de bien mesurer sa lumière.


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Novembre 2004)

... vi, pi un pti bracketing aussi


----------



## Klakmuf (13 Novembre 2004)

Désolé pour la photo trop grande. Je n'avais pas vu qu'elle était en 465 ppi (utilisé pour imprimer des photos très piquées). Ce qu'il y a de sympa chez vous, c'est qu'on se fait pas massacrer pour le moindre défaut comme sur les forums de photo numérique?
On peut faire de bons portraits l'hiver car les fonds sont plus neutres.
Voici un clébard en tenue de soirée :


----------



## alan.a (13 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> ... vi, pi un pti bracketing aussi



On brackete quand on ne sait pas mesurer ... 



			
				Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire de bons portraits l'hiver car les fonds sont plus neutres.



C'est surtout qu'avec ce type de lumière plus feutrée et enveloppante, les ombres sont moins fortes, moins pesantes, et moins bouchées.
On gagne bcp de détails dans les zones sombres.
Et par temps clair, je trouve l'air plus transparent.

L'inconvénient, c'est qu'en fermant le diaph, on arrive à des temps de poses plus longs, je navigue souvent entre le 1/8 et la seconde, en plein jour, ce qui est parfois gênant avec des éléments mobiles dans le paysage ( arbre, feuilles etc..)

Ce matin, en Normandie, c'était pas mal (même si le ciel était un peu trop bleu). J'ai pu faire 3 nouvelles photos que je posterai ici.


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Novembre 2004)

si je sais mesurer ! :hein:  :king:  :style:  :hein: 





... mais après tout, vive le numerique, si j'veux brackter, je brackette na !


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2004)

détails d'une maison toraja en indonésie


----------



## alan.a (13 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

>



Dans ce genre de situation, un petit coup de flash est bienvenu. Ca fige bien l'action et fait ressortir le sujet.



			
				manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> ... si j'veux brackter, je brackette na !



  .


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Novembre 2004)

De quelle école êtes-vous ? sondage.


----------



## turnover (13 Novembre 2004)

Salutatous !!

J'étais pas venu depuis un bon moment !! Bravo pour vos photos !   
Vive Nowel !!!!


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2004)

il y a des moutons sur le rhône  des gros très gros   tout le monde


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Salutatous !!
> 
> J'étais pas venu depuis un bon moment !! Bravo pour vos photos !
> Vive Nowel !!!!



VIVE NOEL!!!!!    (version Squal attitude...   )


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> De quelle école êtes-vous ? sondage.



donne des possibilités (des choix)

Moi je fais des photos comme J'ai envie et je n'ai pas de mentor....


----------



## Klakmuf (13 Novembre 2004)

Bravo LeSqual. Moi aussi, je fais comme je le sens. Et tant pis si c'est pas bon, personne n'est parfait. D'ailleurs, depuis que je suis en numérique (et à la retraite) je ne me fais plus ch? à faire des réglages (avant j'étais sur Rollei).
De toute façon, circulez y'a rien à voir :


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Bravo LeSqual. Moi aussi, je fais comme je le sens. Et tant pis si c'est pas bon, personne n'est parfait. D'ailleurs, depuis que je suis en numérique (et à la retraite) je ne me fais plus ch? à faire des réglages (avant j'étais sur Rollei).
> De toute façon, circulez y'a rien à voir :




C juste!


----------



## turnover (13 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> VIVE NOEL!!!!!    (version Squal attitude...   )


C'est joli aussi mais mon fiston dont c l'anniv a dit : "pabo", il préfère pluto :bebe:


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli aussi mais mon fiston dont c l'anniv a dit : "pabo", il préfère pluto :bebe:



MDR   

Joyeux N'anni!!! (c'est aussi l'anni à Webo...  )

Et en ce qui concerne ses goûts photographiques... ça viendra avec l'âge....


----------



## Klakmuf (13 Novembre 2004)

Rires en coin, mais çuilà c'est mon chien et vous le faîtes bien marrer.


----------



## turnover (13 Novembre 2004)

Désolé mais je préfère Droopy  :bebe:


----------



## benao (13 Novembre 2004)

beware of the dog!
 :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Tenez bien vos chiens en laisse....

sinon....


----------



## alan.a (13 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> De quelle école êtes-vous ? sondage.



Pas de bracketing, parce que je suis un vieux dinosaure argentique, et que chaque vue me coute 1 euros 50 



			
				Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> je ne me fais plus ch? à faire des réglages (avant j'étais sur Rollei).



Les réglages font partie de mon plaisir.



			
				Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> je fais comme je le sens etc.



C'est vrai, on s'en -tuuuuuuuut-, après tout seule compte l'image


----------



## benao (13 Novembre 2004)

attention, M le squale, a ne pas parler de sujet qui fache...
vous parlez a un chien, ne l'oubliez pas!


----------



## benao (13 Novembre 2004)

et j'ai des amies bien placees...


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

euh, c'est quoi le "bracketing " ??


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> attention, M le squale, a ne pas parler de sujet qui fache...
> vous parlez a un chien, ne l'oubliez pas!



oups... monsieur a un regard de petit vicieux qui va me sauter aux coi.....


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> euh, c'est quoi le "bracketing " ??



Je me posais la meme question.....


----------



## benao (13 Novembre 2004)

ben moi j'aime pas ca le racket!


----------



## Klakmuf (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi non plus je sais pas ouvrir ma bracket ?
Mais tout ça m'épuise


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'aime pas ca le racket!



racket... vous avez dit racket?????


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Pour LeSqual, qui aime le massif... 

Les temples de Borobudur et Prambanan, à Yogyakarta sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.


----------



## LeSqual (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour LeSqual, qui aime le massif...
> 
> Les temples de Prambanan et Borobudur, à Yogyakarta sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.



MERCI!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

C MONSTRUEUX DE BEAUTE!!    :love:   

'tain comme c lourd comme archi!!!   trop cool !!! c'est des malades!!

les mots me manquent


----------



## Klakmuf (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les temples de Borobudur et Prambanan, à Yogyakarta sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.


Photos écrasantes. Bravi Bravo!
Sans vouloir faire le mariole, j'ai essayé d'en travailler une en 3 clicks sur GraphCon.
On n'est pas obligé d'aimer. Donnez moi votre avis


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2004)

en restant dans la série montagne des dieux:


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus je sais pas ouvrir ma bracket ?
> Mais tout ça m'épuise



Hiiiii, trop mimi!  Moi, j'aurais juste recadrer la photo pour avoir que sa bouille, trop chouette!  :love:


----------



## alan.a (13 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout ça m'épuise



C'est parce que tu es à la retraite que tu es vite fatigué   



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> euh, c'est quoi le "bracketing " ??



Le bracketing consiste consiste à photographier un même sujet plusieurs fois en faisant varier l'indice de lumination.

En gros tu exposes plusieurs fois la même vue à des réglages différents, comme ça t'es plus sur que dans le lot il y en ait une de bonne. C'est utile dans des cas de mesure difficile où tu ne sais pas trop sur quelle zone prendre ta mesure. En général, on fait un bracketing de + / - 1 IL autour de la mesure de base, mais ça peut passer au 1/2 (voire 1/3) d'IL pour les pointilleux.

(un IL, c'est quand tu changes ton exposition soit en changeant le diaph d'une ouverture, soit la vitesse d'obturation d'un cran (donc son double ou sa moitié))

Maintenant avec le numérique, on peut doubler ce bracketing classique par un bracketing sur la balance des blancs ....


----------



## alan.a (13 Novembre 2004)

Et pour ceux qui trouvent les temples trop "lourds" voici une version plus légère et très romantique de Joachim Mogarra ( un de mes dieux  )


----------



## sylko (13 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Le Gognol (14 Novembre 2004)

'

J'espère que LeSqual ne va pas découvrir le bracketing, il va nous mettre en ligne toutes les versions...  :affraid:  :sick:    

'+


----------



## yoav (14 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour LeSqual, qui aime le massif...
> 
> Les temples de Borobudur et Prambanan, à Yogyakarta sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.


 La puissance créatrice des hommes me fascinera toujours. Comment ont ils pu réalisé de tes ouvrages ! Incroyable.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

Comme cela a été demandé, voici encore deux photos.  Sur la deuxième, on voit le Merapi, un des plus dangereux volcans au monde. Son ascension est d'ailleurs interdite... officiellement.


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'espère que LeSqual ne va pas découvrir le bracketing, il va nous mettre en ligne toutes les versions...  :affraid:  :sick:
> 
> '+




C pas mon genre....   

Dans le style temple....

Une tombe dans le cimetierre de Vevey (avec une petite réflexion sur l'argent dépensé pour une personne qui n'est plus....  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

11 novembre dernier, 15 heures.






Pour LeSqual, on écrit cimetière...  (Bon, alors à réviser, géo, orthographe...  )


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour LeSqual, on écrit cimetière...  (Bon, alors à réviser, géo, orthographe...  )



bon bon bon....

Sy c come sa... bhen ge dit plu ri'in    et je braguette à donf


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et je braguette à donf



 :mouais: Tu pourrais traduire "Je braguette à donf" s'il te plaît, parce que ça prête à confusion  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## molgow (14 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir depuis chez moi...


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tu pourrais traduire "Je braguette à donf" s'il te plaît, parce que ça prête à confusion  :mouais: :rateau:



ça veut dire que j'ouvre plus ou moins ma braguette de futal... pour la meme photo mais pour en faire plusieurs que après c plus facile de choisir laquelle je vais mettre sur le forum de pour vous les montrer mais pas toute ...    :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir depuis chez moi...



ben nous on redescend de chez Webo.... et on a vu la meme chose.... (avec le meme angle) mais pas d'appareil à dispo...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que j'ouvre plus ou moins ma braguette de futal... pour la meme photo mais pour en faire plusieurs que après c plus facile de choisir laquelle je vais mettre sur le forum de pour vous les montrer mais pas toute ...    :mouais:



Voilà, au moins, c'est clair  Henri Cartier-Bresson disait "tirer" 

Sinon, ce n'est pas interdit de prendre des photos dans les cimetières en Suisse ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> mais pas d'appareil à dispo...



... si 











Et spéciale dédicace à Molgow...


----------



## manulemafatais (14 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir au déco des 800m St-Leu :




Sylvain pour un dernier 'plouf' dans le lagon.


----------



## charlex (14 Novembre 2004)

voila une photo que j'ai faite pendant les vacances en Espagne, je jouait de la guitare et j'ai eu envie de faire une photo.... alors voila, j'en ai fait 2 ! lol !

ICI et LA 

PS: dsl, j'ai pas le temps de redimensionner (1600X1200)

  vs en pensez quoi ?


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ce n'est pas interdit de prendre des photos dans les cimetières en Suisse ?



Aucune idée ???? (si qqn a des infos...)

Et la liberté d'expression....


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

charlex a dit:
			
		

> PS: dsl, j'ai pas le temps de redimensionner (1600X1200)
> 
> vs en pensez quoi ?



La prochaine fois prend le temps....

parce que juger une photo qui fait 3 fois la taille de l'écran....  :mouais:  

(L'idée est sympa.... et la guitarre est jolie... mais juger une photo qui n'est pas en entier c'est comme manger un gateau ingrédient par ingrédient... ça a pas le meme goût!!!)


L'automne... la bise.... le froid.... les nuages..... et la mer...


----------



## charlex (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois prend le temps....
> 
> parce que juger une photo qui fait 3 fois la taille de l'écran....  :mouais:
> 
> ...


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

charlex a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alan.a (14 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la première   mais je trouve les contrastes de la deuxième un peu absents...



Celui là avec son contraste ...


----------



## LeSqual (14 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Celui là avec son contraste ...



.....  :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Vous devinerez jamais quoi........     :hein:  :mouais: 

.

.

.

.

Je crois que dans ma cave ya une secte    

J'ai juste eut le temps de photographier le "gourou" et partir en courant!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

allez j'en dépose une (je sais le soleil n'est pas du bon côté, je lui ai demandé de bouger mais il n'a pas voulu  )


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

et c quoi ce batiment Monsieur Tigrou ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et c quoi ce batiment Monsieur Tigrou ?


alors ce bâtiment est sur un campus universitaire, sur la rive gauche de Rouen (ma ville). Il regroupe des laboratoires de recherche dans les matériaux. Il a environ 30 ans. 
Tenez une vue intérieure (en cours de rénovation : c'est de l'art de brute comme disent les pros de ce thread)


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Ben ça faisait un moment que j'avais plus rien démoli...   

Faut quand meme que je reste fidèle à moi même...  

C'est vrai que y faisait un peu froid ces temps pour aller casser du batiment... mais voilà qui est fait! :love:


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'art de brute comme disent les pros de ce thread)



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

  

Ben je vois que ya  de plus en plus d'adeptes...


----------



## LeSqual (15 Novembre 2004)

Ami(e)s de la photo!

Vous êtes à sec?


----------



## yoav (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ami(e)s de la photo!
> 
> Vous êtes à sec?



Il est difficile de lutter face à un tel prédateur...


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vous devinerez jamais quoi........     :hein:  :mouais:
> Je crois que dans ma cave ya une secte
> J'ai juste eut le temps de photographier le "gourou" et partir en courant!!!!!



 Arf, excellent le gourou en chaussettes!


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Novembre 2004)

Non, bé hein, en fouillant...




Autoroute au crépuscule.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ami(e)s de la photo!
> 
> Vous êtes à sec?



Amis de la création, luttons contre le flood !  :rateau:    

'+


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Non, bé hein, en fouillant...



 

C Bô la SUISSE!...  :rose: 

mais faut aussi nettoyer de temps en temps... non?!?!   

 MERDE A CEUX QUI JETTENT LES DECHETS PAR TERRE!!! 














BON... ça fait un pretexte de photo... mais quand même... :hein:


----------



## benao (16 Novembre 2004)

OUAIS! je suis d'accord avec toi!
la nature c'est crade, c'est plein de trucs verts, de bestioles et tutti quanti!


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> OUAIS! je suis d'accord avec toi!
> la nature c'est crade, c'est plein de trucs verts, de bestioles et tutti quanti!



ouais... t'as raison...     et meme que ya aussi des troncs qui sonnent creux et que y sont tout froids quand tu les touches et que même y z'on jamais de feuille...   :mouais:


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Chouette!!! Ya de nouveau du monde qui poste ici!     :love:  et des belles photos en plus!

J'peux prendre une pomme?  :rose:


----------



## goon (16 Novembre 2004)

une expérimentation avec mon holga :


----------



## yoav (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C Bô la SUISSE!...  :rose:
> 
> mais faut aussi nettoyer de temps en temps... non?!?!



Je pensais que les Suisses étaient plus respectueux de leur environnement...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que les Suisses étaient plus respectueux de leur environnement...



On est pas encore comme les français...  :rose:    

Mais on est pas loin...

En faite... c'est que ya beaucoup de monde qui nettoye... mais à moins d'être à la montagne (où là.. ya encore du respect) les gens sont des gens.... et voilà    C triste hein... mais bon


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2004)

Ils le sont !!!

Ce que montre LeSqual, ce n'est rien a côté de ce qu'on trouve chez nous ....


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ils le sont !!!
> 
> Ce que montre LeSqual, ce n'est rien a côté de ce qu'on trouve chez nous ....



Merci  :rose:


----------



## Onra (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> On est pas encore comme les français...  :rose:
> 
> Mais on est pas loin...


  Difficile d'être plus désagréable... t'en as d'autre dans le genre ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> En faite... c'est que ya beaucoup de monde qui nettoye... mais à moins d'être à la montagne (où là.. ya encore du respect) les gens sont des gens.... et voilà    C triste hein... mais bon



A mon avis c'est une erreur de croire que la civilité, l'honnêteté et le respect augmente avec l'altitude. Ça n'est hélas plus le cas. Puisqu'on parle de montagne.






Zen Onra.


----------



## Klakmuf (16 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Autoroute au crépuscule.


Très beau. Surtout ne soigne pas ton Parkinson.

Dans le genre insolite : fleurs de glace sur ma fenêtre (sans retouche).


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Difficile d'être plus désagréable... t'en as d'autre dans le genre ? :mouais:



oui mais ce sera en privé si tu le prend comme ça....  :hein:    :sleep:


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

[Version 4x3 d'une campagne pour Publicis Outre Mer]


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Salut!

C de Toi la Photo?!?    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> C de Toi la Photo?!?    :love:



Non, il l'a volé dans un magazine   :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il l'a volé dans un magazine   :rateau:



mais est ce que c lui qui l'a fait pour le magazine????


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C de Toi la Photo?!?



A ton avis, face de rat ?!  :love: 

les conditions de prises de vues furent abracadabrantesques. Contrairement aux apparences, l'image fut réalisée en plein jour, sous une verrière, vers 13 heures. 8 sources lumineuses, la principale étant placée sur une girafe avec une boite à lumière de 2 X 1 mètres. A chaque déclenchement la Nasa pensait à une éruption solaire. C'était amusant de voir tous les cables converger vers un boîtier qui semblait minuscule (Un Blad). A chaque déclenchement, ca faisait "Braouffff", puis le silence, puis les bips de charge, les uns après les autres. 

Ce jour là je me suis fait engueuler par Lila. La girafe était à lui, et la boîte si lourde que je lui ai niqué l'écrou de serrage (à la girafe, pas à Lila). Le Ti'Mal en boule, surtout au téléphone, il faut l'entendre pour le croire. mais ca ne dure jamais longtemps : je lui ai fait un calin et il s'est calmé.


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis, face de rat ?!  :love:
> 
> les conditions de prises de vues furent abracadabrantesques. Contrairement aux apparences, l'image fut réalisée en plein jour, sous une verrière, vers 13 heures. 8 sources lumineuses, la principale étant placée sur une girafe avec une boite à lumière de 2 X 1 mètres. A chaque déclenchement la Nasa pensait à une éruption solaire. C'était amusant de voir tous les cables converger vers un boîtier qui semblait minuscule (Un Blad). A chaque déclenchement, ca faisait "Braouffff", puis le silence, puis les bips de charge, les uns après les autres.



Majesté...:rose:    

Ne confondez pas tout... je suis un requin.... et je croise parfois des faces de rats au bord des quais... mais de là à m'identifier à eux.... il y a des litres d'eau qui couleront encore dans mon bain!   

Bô boulot Ta photo! (dommage que y balance la typo dessus avec aussi peu de respect et de goût...  :mouais: 

Après ce dur travail.... vous accepteriez bien une petite partie détente?


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce jour là je me suis fait engueuler par Lila. La girafe était à lui, et la boîte si lourde que je lui ai niqué l'écrou de serrage (à la girafe, pas à Lila). Le Ti'Mal en boule, surtout au téléphone, il faut l'entendre pour le croire. mais ca ne dure jamais longtemps : je lui ai fait un calin et il s'est calmé.


 
...non non !....je te dois toujours "un coud'coutla en tchouw, ISALOP !".....


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Un packshot qui aurait plus sa place dans les sujets "AES" qu'ici, mais bon ...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une image qui aurait plus sa place dans les sujets "AES" qu'ici, mais bon ...



C toi qui l'a faite?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non non !....je te dois toujours "un coud'coutla en tchouw, ISALOP !".....



Je ferai rempart de mon corps, enfin ce qu'il en reste (pas taper fort hein ?), pour vous empêcher de vous entretuer    :rose: Lila range cette machette tout de suite   Amok range cette boîte à écrou et cette fronde   :rateau: Moi je reste dans la voiture, ok ?


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C toi qui l'a faite?????


 ...naaaaan ! celle là aussi il l'a piqué dans un magazine.....surtout qu'après le coup de la girafe, je lui ai plus prêté de matos....surtout que le calin de consolation avait été décevant.....


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...naaaaan ! celle là aussi il l'a piqué dans un magazine.....surtout qu'après le coup de la girafe, je lui ai plus prêté de matos....surtout que le calin de consolation avait été décevant.....



Je repenserais à tout ca la prochaine fois que tu viendras me piquer un Nikon !   :love: 

Bon, plus de girafe ? M'en fous !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual version 45 tours frotté à la spontex a dit:
			
		

> C toi qui l'a faite?????


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> si je sais mesurer ! :hein:  :king:  :style:  :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 y'a bien du flash, là, non ?


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je repenserais à tout ca la prochaine fois que tu viendras me piquer un Nikon !   :love:


 .......kézako Nikon ? je n'ai JAMAIS topuché à ça!...moi chuis Canon ....et Herilzeimmer aussi .....


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


  ...bel autoportrait ....hin hin hin


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...bel autoportrait ....hin hin hin



Là, tu es vache le loup a roulé sa bosse soit, mais tout de même


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> y'a bien du flash, là, non ?



Ouaip, y'en a aussi.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, y'en a aussi.


 j'ai connu une polonaise qu'en utilisait au petit matin.


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

la aussi y en a...   






c de la ouate et du sable...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> la aussi y en a...  c de la ouate et du sable...



On dirait une macro de la langue de Paul Foguenne...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une macro de la langue de Paul Foguenne...



tu a l'air d'être un grand connaisseur.....  

vous vous voyez souvent?!?   

Et silvia... elle en pense quoi???  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> tu a l'air d'être un grand connaisseur.....
> 
> vous vous voyez souvent?!?



Permettez moi cette incartade dans le sujet des plus belles photos... mais un petit retour en arrière s'impose...

Faut suivre mon Squal...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Permettez moi cette incartade dans le sujet des plus belles photos... mais un petit retour en arrière s'impose...
> 
> Faut suivre mon Squal...



Je me rapelle!!!!!    

Ils se sont vu de très près il me semble si mes souvenir sont bons.....    :love:


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2004)

Quelques essais (le questionnement porte notamment sur la présence ou non d'un " fond " de véhicules)


----------



## LeSqual (16 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quelques essais (le questionnement porte notamment sur la présence ou non d'un " fond " de véhicules)



Ben au niveau des contrastes....   

au premier coup d'oeil... je préfèrais sans voitures.... mais après trois petits regards... je préfère avec...   

Moi je vous propose une petite balade sur le Stromboli (iles éoliennes / Sicile) à la tombée de la nuit:  :love: 
















ya qqn qui est déja monté la en haut?   :love:   (moi c'était mon voyage de bac ya 7ans...)  ça me rajeuni pas...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est étrange, les cabines téléphoniques. Et puis, dans dix ans il n'y en aura probablement plus...


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2004)

Ce modèle devient déjà plus rare, la version totalement vitrées a presque décimée les rares cabines alu restantes.
C'est honteux 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, dans dix ans il n'y en aura probablement plus...
> [/CENTER]



Ce coté document d'inventaire fait aussi partie de mon travail.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce modèle devient déjà plus rare, la version totalement vitrées a presque décimée les rares cabines alu restantes.
> C'est honteux
> Ce coté document d'inventaire fait aussi partie de mon travail.


 il y a un couple d'Allemands qui font ce travail sur les lieux industriels, etc. depuis une bonne quarantaine d'années. Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de leur nom mais tu les connais peut-être. 

 Il y eu récemment une restrospective sur eux récemment et un article dans Le Monde. Ils font leur photos en N&B.
 C'est à voir.


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il y a un couple d'Allemands qui font ce travail sur les lieux industriels, etc. depuis une bonne quarantaine d'années. Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de leur nom mais tu les connais peut-être.
> 
> Il y eu récemment une restrospective sur eux récemment et un article dans Le Monde. Ils font leur photos en N&B.
> C'est à voir.




Bernd et Hilla Becher, expo en ce moment à Beaubourg, c'est par là


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il y a un couple d'Allemands qui font ce travail sur les lieux industriels, etc. depuis une bonne quarantaine d'années. Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de leur nom mais tu les connais peut-être.
> 
> Il y eu récemment une restrospective sur eux récemment et un article dans Le Monde. Ils font leur photos en N&B.
> C'est à voir.



Si je ne connais par Bernd und Hilla, autant arreter tout de suite !!! 

Leur contribution à la photographie contemporaine (et particulièrement au sujet de l'utopie documentaire) est immense.

Bcp de leurs élèves de Dusseldorf sont devenus des photographes qui comptent :

Gursky, Ruff, Diergarten, Hôfer, Struth etc.

Mon maître aux bozarts était Jean Rault, un homme à la culture immense


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une macro de la langue de Paul Foguenne...



Grand sot.      :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un packshot qui aurait plus sa place dans les sujets "AES" qu'ici, mais bon ...



J'aime bien.


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quelques essais (le questionnement porte notamment sur la présence ou non d'un " fond " de véhicules)



Tu t'es baladé avec la cabine téléphonique ?      

'+


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et belle journée Amis de l'image!    

ying-yang naturel


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Novembre 2004)

Du flash, du flash...


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Du flash, du flash...



Belle bête!!!   

Belle plante!!!  

On fait un duel avec ma bestiole???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Du flash, du flash...



superbe !!!


----------



## benao (17 Novembre 2004)

eh! je peux jouer avec vous?   
je crois qu'il y a du flash...
en tout cas toujours pas de bracketing a l'horizon...
et j' ai pas de bestiole..dommage....


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Novembre 2004)

Hin hin...




t'as vu sa copine à ma bestiole...?


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Hin hin...
> t'as vu sa copine à ma bestiole...?



Bon... j'admet et me baisse bien bas devant l'Exotisme de tes bestioles devant lequel je ne peux rivaliser....  

PS: mon lézard aimerai bien le n° de portable de ton iguane...    :rose: 


Viens me chercher dans mon royaum si tu oses!!!!   
(c pas le lac Léman... mais Majorque  où ya pas que des discos...)







p'tain c coloré today...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Du flash, du flash...



Eheh, pénard sur ma feuille... de... cannabis...    :love:   

Lever de jour au Mont Bromo à Java en Indonésie... Très tôt et très froid... :affraid:


----------



## Klakmuf (17 Novembre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup les petites bestioles.
Ça c'est aussi plein d'horribles créatures, mais ça peut chauffer l'hiver.


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh, pénard sur ma feuille... de... cannabis...    :love:
> 
> Lever de jour au Mont Bromo à Java en Indonésie... Très tôt et très froid... :affraid:



Woua!!! elle détent bien cette photo!

tu devrais la commercialiser comme poster pour cabinet de psy et autres...     :mouais:

Bravo Klakmuf!!!!

C vraiment une belle page ce matin!!  :love:    :love:  


Et dans le style DETENTE:





couché de soleil sur lipari (iles éoliennes) 

(c'est les bateaux qui amènent l'eau potable sur l'ile.... parce que sinon... y en a pas...)


----------



## Klakmuf (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Woua!!! elle détent bien cette photo!
> 
> tu devrais la commercialiser comme poster pour cabinet de psy et autres...     :mouais:



Si tu la veux en fond d'écran, je l'ai en 1984x1488.

La mer est belle, mais la couleur pétrole ne donne pas envie de se baigner


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Si tu la veux en fond d'écran, je l'ai en 1984x1488.



 t'ain, comment t'as fait pour accéder à mon disque dur...    :hein:  :hein:


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne connais par Bernd und Hilla, autant arreter tout de suite !!! (...)


 rhooooo... te vexe po, c'était juste pour aider 
 Et pis je me doutais un peu que tu connaissais...  



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bcp de leurs élèves de Dusseldorf sont devenus des photographes qui comptent :
> 
> Gursky, (...)


 oui !  il est terrible, cet homme-là, son travail numérique sur la photo du Bundestag (si je ne m'abuse) est assez terrible ! 
 La plupart des ses images tue.  
 En fait, à bien y réfléchir, ta démarche à toi, elle se situe un pu entre les Becher et Gursky !  Non ?


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t'ain, comment t'as fait pour accéder à mon disque dur...    :hein:  :hein:


 Oui, y'a un malentendu ! 
 Celle de Klakmuf, c'est plutôt pour les bureaux de l'ONF !


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui, y'a un malentendu !
> Celle de Klakmuf, c'est plutôt pour les bureaux de l'ONF !



lol

on va pas se chamailler....    

j'ai dit que toute la page est très belle today...   

et les photos vous pouver tous en faire des posters... mais en ce qui concerne mon fond d'écran... c'est mon avatar en géant... et c pas près de changer..... :love:


----------



## Klakmuf (17 Novembre 2004)

Là je suis largué, mais je vous fait tout de même la bise


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh, pénard sur ma feuille... de... cannabis...    :love:
> 
> Lever de jour au Mont Bromo à Java en Indonésie... Très tôt et très froid... :affraid:



tu veux dire départ à 3h du matin à pied pour le Bromo ou à 3h30 pour aller au Penanjakan à 2700?


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

rien d'original, juste un beau lever de soleil sur un lac au cambodge, à proximité du site d'Angkor Vat


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

et dans la catégorie bestiole, je vous annonce qu'on a retrouvé Batman, quelque part en indonésie


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire départ à 3h du matin à pied pour le Bromo ou à 3h30 pour aller au Penanjakan à 2700?



Départ, ou levé (je sais plus  ) à 3h30, montée en Jeep depuis Tosari jusqu'à la caldeira du Mont-Bromo.  Le volcan dans la brume doit être sauf erreur le Semeru (3676 mètres).

_Le Mont Bromo est un volcan et au pied du cratère se trouve de nombreux potagers. Les habitants des montagnes se nomment des "Tengger". Lorsque le volcan entre en éruption ou gronde, les Tenggers y voient une manifestation divine.
L'ascension du Bromo se fait dans un paysage lunaire. La "Caldeira"(cratère volcanique formé par l'explosion de la cheminée bouchée par les laves) est l'une des plus vastes du monde. Pour y arriver, on doit traverser à cheval une mer de sable de 11km jusqu'au temple bâti au pied du Bromo et où ont lieu les cérémonies de Kasodo. On y rencontre 2 cratères éteints le Batok et Wildodarem, et l'on peut parcourir des parois de 100 mètres de haut, soit 220 marches à monter._ 

Encore une image... Le site est malheureusement très touristique.








			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> et dans la catégorie bestiole, je vous annonce qu'on a retrouvé Batman, quelque part en indonésie



J'ai vu son frère, toujours en Indonésie...


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore une image... Le site est malheureusement très touristique.



un peu moins depuis que 4 personnes sont mortes cet été suite à l'explosion du Bromo et l'éruption du Semeru


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu moins depuis que 4 personnes sont mortes cet été suite à l'explosion du Bromo et l'éruption du Semeru



Oui, c'est vrai il me semble en avoir entendu parlé. D'ailleurs le site est désormais fermé non? Je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos récentes sur ces volcans sur le net. Encore une photo, le bord du cratère du Bromo.


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

à l'autre extrême des montagnes....

Qqn vient prendre un verre dans mon bar privé?    






J'aime bien plonger en apnée... et parfois on trouve des choses bizzard....   :mouais:  :hein: 

Je vous raconterai la pieuvre un de C4... hein Pitchoune... tu te réjouis...  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Dans ma famille en Nouvelle Calédonie, on les mange en civet, et c'est délicieux  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

mais ce qui ce betes? des singes? j'arrive pas bien voir ......merci


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais ce qui ce betes? des singes? j'arrive pas bien voir ......merci



Des chauves-souris ma Robertav!!!!   

Et pas petites en plus!!!!!    :hein:  :mouais:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Des chauves-souris ma Robertav!!!!
> 
> Et pas petites en plus!!!!!    :hein:  :mouais:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



M'enfin Robertav...  Oui, elles sont loin d'être petites...  Plusieurs dizaines de centimètres d'envergure... 


Toujours en Indonésie... deux potes vous font coucou...


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma famille en Nouvelle Calédonie, on les mange en civet, et c'est délicieux  :love:




très grillé en indonésie...  

les spécimens les plus gros font jusqu'à 2m d'envergure  :mouais:  , à tel point que ça s'appelle flying fox


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> très grillé en indonésie...
> 
> les spécimens les plus gros font jusqu'à 2m d'envergure  :mouais:  , à tel point que ça s'appelle flying fox



:affraid: Je les savais grande... mais à ce point!   En tout cas celle que j'ai vu suspendue ne faisait pas cette taille...  

Bon, encore une photo d'Indonésie. En redescendant de Tosari, l'après-midi après la visite du volcan. Sur la route on a pas mal vu de bûcherons qui descendaient le bois sur ses petites voitures en bois... Munie de frein je sais pas...  En tout cas, ils maîtrisaient, plus ou moins... Et là, c'était plutôt moins...  Quelques minutes après avoir pris la photo, le petit bonhomme sur sa carriole en bois, qui faisaient le malin en voulant sans cesse dépasser notre minibus, et bien s'est retourné dans un virage, perdant une bonne partie de son chargement, heureusement et finalement sans mal pour lui.  Nous l'avons alors aidé à se relever.


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2004)

_ Le matin même j'avais acheté un très vieux Nikon F a un ami. Juste parce que j'ai toujours trouvé que ce boîtier avait un look pas possible. Donc, je récupère le matériel, glisse un Tri-X dedans et saute dans la voiture pour me rendre à un rendez-vous au Morne Rouge. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ce village est situé au pied de la Montagne Pelée, en Martinique et possède une atmosphère étrange. Toujours dans le brouillard, très humide...

Evidemment la personne que je devais voir avait du retard. Alors je me pose sur un muret, juste devant l'église. Des enfants sortent de l'école. Ma première photo avec le Nikon F._


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _ Le matin même j'avais acheté un très vieux Nikon F a un ami. Juste parce que j'ai toujours trouvé que ce boîtier avait un look pas possible. Donc, je récupère le matériel, glisse un Tri-X dedans et saute dans la voiture pour me rendre à un rendez-vous au Morne Rouge. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ce village est situé au pied de la Montagne Pelée, en Martinique et possède une atmosphère étrange. Toujours dans le brouillard, très humide...
> 
> Evidemment la personne que je devais voir avait du retard. Alors je me pose sur un muret, juste devant l'église. Des enfants sortent de l'école. Ma première photo avec le Nikon F._ ​




Ben il a l'air vachement sympa ce Nikon F  

En tous cas IL fait de belles photos...  

Tu y es pour qqch?   

​


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a l'air vachement sympa ce Nikon F
> 
> En tous cas IL fait de belles photos...
> 
> Tu y es pour qqch?



Je vais te confier un secret, mais je compte sur toi pour ne pas le répéter*: j'ai acheté des petits harnais et des laisses pour promener mes appareils. Lorsqu'il fait beau, je les lache pour qu'ils puissent courir un peu. A leur retour, je n'ai plus qu'à développer les films.

Ca a l'air facile comme ça, mais c'est le résultat d'années de dressage*!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et dans la catégorie bestiole, je vous annonce qu'on a retrouvé Batman, quelque part en indonésie




:affraid: :affraid: holaaaa ... mais elles sont immenses ! :affraid:

J'ai été "traumatisée" par une chauve souris ..; il y à quelques temps depuis j'ai du mal ... ::sick: 

Mais bon  :hein: c'est pas pour autant que ça me fait plaisir de les voir dans une cage (si petite !) :mouais:


PS : sinon il y à de jolies photos ... :love:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te confier un secret, mais je compte sur toi pour ne pas le répéter*: j'ai acheté des petits harnais et des laisses pour promener mes appareils. Lorsqu'il fait beau, je les lache pour qu'ils puissent courir un peu. A leur retour, je n'ai plus qu'à développer les films.
> 
> Ca a l'air facile comme ça, mais c'est le résultat d'années de dressage*!



   

C promis... je dirais rien!    :rose: 

 :rateau:


----------



## molgow (17 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Qqn vient prendre un verre dans mon bar privé?


 Si t'as autre chose que de la flotte, pourquoi pas...


----------



## LeSqual (17 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as autre chose que de la flotte, pourquoi pas...



De la flotte... vous avez dit de la flotte?

oui mais salée!!!!    

alors t'en prend un verre? avec une rondelle de coquillage?


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

quelques poissons clowns et anémones..







(bon, c'est un aquarium..  )


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Novembre 2004)

Holala, fait froid ces derniers soirs... un p'tit thé?   :love:  :love:


----------



## benao (18 Novembre 2004)

superbe! j'adore!
ca tombe bien, mon verre est vide!


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Novembre 2004)

A la votre !


----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelques poissons clowns et anémones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





on voit toujours pas là photo!!!


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2004)

quelques poissons, en liberté cette fois..  

(mer rouge)


----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelques poissons, en liberté cette fois..
> 
> (mer rouge)





Si tu met que 1 lien à la fois... on les voit en direct... c plus cool...    

C'est assez marin today... entre les photos et nos avatars....   :love: 

et hop... je met mes poissons avec les tiens....

En liberté (ou liber Thé pour ceux qui ont soif  ...):






Fond marin de Majorque


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2004)

poissons, suite..


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Novembre 2004)

HoooOOOOOooo comme c'est beau!!!!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (18 Novembre 2004)

:rose:


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual et tout le monde  :love:

Je viens poster une ptite photo de Robert DOISNEAU "le baisé de l'hotel de ville", et devinez ce que je dois faire avec ? (réponse après la photo... Suspens  )







Réponse: Je dois en faire une analyse photographique tout simplement...  :rose:    :hein:


----------



## AntoineD (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Réponse: Je dois en faire une analyse photographique tout simplement...  :rose:    :hein:



... et payer des droits d'auteurs !


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

T'inquiète pas, ils sont largement payés


----------



## Dedalus (18 Novembre 2004)

Si je ne confonds pas avec autre chose (pas impossible), il me semble que les deux amoureux photographiés ont tenté bien plus tard de réclamer du fric, voire de faire un procès ce qui revient au même, à propos de leur droit à l'image? Y'a de quoi épiloguer là-dessus


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

c'est clair  aujourd'hui, on peut plus prendre personne à cause du droit à l'image alors que ça donne souvent des photos super interessantes...


----------



## yoav (18 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual et tout le monde  :love:
> 
> Je viens poster une ptite photo de Robert DOISNEAU "le baisé de l'hotel de ville", et devinez ce que je dois faire avec ? (réponse après la photo... Suspens  )
> :



Une de mes photos préférées de Rob...


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quelques poissons, en liberté cette fois..
> 
> (mer rouge)



J'espère que ta photo convaincra LeSqual d'aller en mer Rouge


----------



## Franswa (18 Novembre 2004)

Pas simple à faire cette analyse... 

PS: Merci Pitchoune :love:


----------



## Arthemus (18 Novembre 2004)

A mon tour de ma p'tite photo que j'aime bien !

En fait, j'ai du me tromper dans mes réglages si bien que la photo avait une dominante de jaune...
Je l'ai mise en noir et blanc et finalement j'aime assez le résultat !


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ta photo convaincra LeSqual d'aller en mer Rouge



Mais oui on ira.....:love: 

quand y se seront un peu calmé dans la région...   

(Bon boulot franswa...  :rateau

CON-COUR

Et voilà qqch de peu commun!!!  

Un bout de desert et de la neige en arrière plan?!?  :hein:  :mouais: 

Mais où est-ce que ça peut bien être???  

Petit indice.... je suis jamais parti bien loin de mon joli petit pays...  :rose:   






Bonne chance!


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui on ira.....:love:
> 
> quand y se seront un peu calmé dans la région...
> 
> ...


 
Ca ne serait pas un des tas de sable de la Sagrave, près du camping de la Pichette, à Corseaux?  

Une aut' devinette, une aut' devinette.


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Image retirée : leSqual a des vapeurs !
:love:     :love:​


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne serait pas un des tas de sable de la Sagrave, près du camping de la Pichette, à Corseaux?
> 
> Une aut' devinette, une aut' devinette.



BRAVO!!!!!

tu as gagné un GROS  :love: 

 

ok... je cherche une atre devinette... mais plus dur et pour plus tard...   


Belle photo Sa Majesté   

(mais c un peu tot pour mettre un image si "crue"......    

non?!?


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> mais c un peu tot pour mettre un image si "crue"...... non?!?



Crue ? C'est à dire ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Crue ? C'est à dire ?


 ben pas cuit  

Je suis dehors


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'elle peut avoir qui te "choque", mais puisque cela semble être le cas, je suppose que d'autres auront la même réaction que toi 

Je la retire donc


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

La retire pas Amok, elle est magnifique ta photo


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Crue ? C'est à dire ?



ben ya des belles couleurs... et on voit bien que les 2 femmes sont vivantes... sinon elles seraient bleues..... mais on dirait quand meme un peu 2 cadavres...


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'elle peut avoir qui te "choque", mais puisque cela semble être le cas, je suppose que d'autres auront la même réaction que toi
> 
> Je la retire donc



non non... pas de censure!!!!   

Laisse là... elle est très belle... mais moi qui me suis levé tard... ça faisait un peu choque... maintenant que je suis bien réveilé... elle passe super bien...!!


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ben ya des belles couleurs... et on voit bien que les 2 femmes sont vivantes... sinon elles seraient bleues..... mais on dirait quand meme un peu 2 cadavres...



Alors là... J'avoue que j'avais pensé faire le tour de la question, et avoir cherché dans tous les sens ce qui pouvait te sembler "cru", mais ca.... 

Mais c'est vrai : dormir, c'est mourir un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

et sinon, pour ceux qui ont loupé la photo en question on pourrait la voir ? (en général les production de sa Majesté sont à voir).


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, pour ceux qui ont loupé la photo en question on pourrait la voir ? (en général les production de sa Majesté sont à voir).



Tu es au courant qu'il y a un sujet pour les fans de tous poils sur MacG en ce moment  Tigrou ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es au courant qu'il y a un sujet pour les fans de tous poils sur MacG en ce moment Tigrou ?


tu crois que ça fait trop lèche cul ?  


Ouais tu as raison (en relisant)  

Mais avec sa Majesté il faut rester courtois (sinon ça boule en rouge  ). Mais j'aimerais quand même voir la photo en question


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

Salut Tigrou !
Salut Tibo !
 

Elles sont où les photos qui vont avec vos messages????    

Bon ok... j'ai rien dis..  :rose: 

Mais si c comme ça ... c'est moi qui en remet une... parce que une page sans photo dans ce thread.... c pas joli...   

Oups.... j'ai fait déborder mon bain...  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont où les photos qui vont avec vos messages????
> 
> Bon ok... j'ai rien dis..  :rose:



Patience.... Mais en attendant, on peut quand même regarder et dire ce qu'on en pense ou pas ? 

PS: j'ai bien aimé ta chaise de Neptune


----------



## AntoineD (19 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance!


 Très belle photo


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Patience.... Mais en attendant on peut quand même regarder et dire ce qu'on en pense ou pas ?
> 
> PS: j'ai bien aimé ta chaise de Neptune



 

mais bien sûr.... je rigole   

merci pour la chaise...  :rose:  ça m'a fait très bizzard quand je suis tombé la dessus    :mouais:


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tigrou !
> Salut Tibo !
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!
Les flics de Vevey ont dû avoir la trouille de devoir porter des bottes, pour jouer aux cartes dans leurs bureaux.


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, pour ceux qui ont loupé la photo en question on pourrait la voir ? (en général les production de sa Majesté sont à voir).


C'est vrai ça. C'est chiant. On s'absente quelques heures et hop...  

Allez... Reposte-la, stp.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

allez je tente celle-là (scan à la volée, mais scan mal calibré : sorry)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

dans des tons plus chauds (désolé les verres sont vides)


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais avec sa Majesté il faut rester courtois (sinon ça boule en rouge)



Je n'ai _jamais_ boulé en rouge : jamais.

L'image est ici, pour ne pas choquer le Squal deux fois de suite la même journée ! 

Vous la trouvez "crue" ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous la trouvez "crue" ?



Non, pas en ce qui me concerne.  Ces personnes ne font que dormir... je pense qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'ambiguïté.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

"crue" n'est surement pas le bon terme : je crois qu'on dépasse le concept du beau. En tout cas elle ne laisse pas indifférent : chez moi, elle a provoqué une forme de compassion pour les sujets, puis une crainte (sont-ils en danger ou pire ?). Ce cliché a un sens, et je crois que c'est ce que tu cherchais. 

Aurais-je pris la photo, si j'avais été à ta place ? non : pas par pudeur, mais par fascination pour ce que je voyais. je n'aurais pas eu le réflexe de "shooter".


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai _jamais_ boulé en rouge : jamais.
> 
> L'image est ici, pour ne pas choquer le Squal deux fois de suite la même journée !
> 
> Vous la trouvez "crue" ?




Misère mêlée de quiètude. L'extérieur devient un lieu intime.  Parce qu'elle est allongée à coté d'une personne en laquelle elle a toute confiance, l'enfant s'endort rassurée, elle oublie la misère pour quelques heures, le temps du repos. Très jolie photo.


----------



## AntoineD (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai _jamais_ boulé en rouge : jamais.
> 
> L'image est ici, pour ne pas choquer le Squal deux fois de suite la même journée !
> 
> Vous la trouvez "crue" ?


 Voilà une photo qui pose question !
 Je ne la trouve pas crue mais... Cette idée de prendre une photo dans le dos de gens qui sont comme morts (eh oui ! des personnes qui dorment dans une photo... on a très vite l'impression qu'ils le sont)... 
 Je trouve que c'est une photo de "voleur" (n'y voit pas d'insulte  ), c'est à dire qu'elle a été prise hop ! derrière, comme ça, ni vu ni connu. C'est le sentiment qui me vient directement à l'esprit et ce qui me gêne. 

 As-tu tourné autour du "sujet" ?


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une photo qui pose question !
> Je ne la trouve pas crue mais... Cette idée de prendre une photo dans le dos de gens qui sont comme morts (eh oui ! des personnes qui dorment dans une photo... on a très vite l'impression qu'ils le sont)...
> Je trouve que c'est une photo de "voleur" (n'y voit pas d'insulte  ), c'est à dire qu'elle a été prise hop ! derrière, comme ça, ni vu ni connu. C'est le sentiment qui me vient directement à l'esprit et ce qui me gêne.
> 
> As-tu tourné autour du "sujet" ?



Mais ne crois-tu pas que toute photo qui n?est pas "posée" est un vol ? En l'occurrence, je ne crois pas que j'aurais pris l'image de face, justement parce que j'aurais probablement eu plus l'impression de "violer" (avec un "i") que de "voler". Donc  si il y a vol, c'est plus d'un _instant_ que de _l'image_ de quelqu'un dans son intimité (d'autant que cette photo a été prise sur la place centrale de Katmandu, qui voit plusieurs milliers de personnes passer chaque jour). Les temples qui sont là servent d'abris à des tas de gens, qui ne sont pas nécessairement SDF, de plus. Ils s'y arrêtent, s'y reposent, et observent la rue. Eux nous regardent (les passants), nous les regardons, c'est une forme d'échange accepté (on peut longuement discuter de ca aussi).

90% des images que je poste ici ou qui se trouvent sur mon site sont des "coups de boîtiers*". Pas de réflexion*: je vois, je shoote. Je dirais même plus : aucune volonté de faire passer quoi que ce soit comme message. La "grâce*" et la "féminité" qui se dégagent de la mère m'ont accroché : observez la façon dont sont positionnés ses pieds...

Il n'y aurait pas eu de déclenchement -je n'y aurais même pas pensé- si l'environnement avait été différent. Je veux dire en terme de lumière et de teintes du décor. Pas question de faire une image de pauvreté, ou faite pour émouvoir de jeunes ou vieux Occidentaux. Par exemple, lorsque je me suis retrouvé naviguant sur le Gange avec deux cadavres qui flottaient à portée de main, je n'ai pas dirigé le boîtier vers ce sujet. Pas parce que j'aurais eu l'impression de "violer", mais parce que cela n'avait aucun intérêt, photographiquement parlant, si ce n'est l'aspect impressionnant de corps semi carbonisés flottant entre deux eaux.


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellent!
> Les flics de Vevey ont dû avoir la trouille de devoir porter des bottes, pour jouer aux cartes dans leurs bureaux.



Bravo!!!

C encore gagné!!!  

Et sinon... concernant la Photo de sa Majesté... je ne pensais pas créer une telle polémique... mais maintenant que la discussion est ouverte et que ya plusieur avis... C'est vrai que mes mots au réveil étaient un peu exagérés...

J'aime bien le côté vol de Antoine (c peut être ça qui m'a aussi géné...) et j'aime bpc la réponse viole....


----------



## AntoineD (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 90% des images que je poste ici ou qui se trouvent sur mon site sont des "coups de boitiers". Pas de reflexion : je vois, je shoote. Je dirais même plus : aucune volonté de faire passer quoique ce soit comme message. (...)


 Je te comprends tout à fait, pas mal de mes photos rejoignent cette posture.
 N'empêche, Tu ne peux pas comparer un regard échanger à un "coup de boîtier" : ici, l'image reste et même ! s'expose au regard d'autres.
 Qu'importe : le fait est que le "sujet" pourtant vivant n'a aucun moyen de s'opposer 1/ à la prise de vue, 2/ à sa diffusion. C'est cette incapacité de la personne photographiée qui me gêne en fin de compte. Et puis aussi, l'impression que cette photo ne "fonctionne" pas autant que si elle avait été prise de face... Mais ça, c'est affaire de goût


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends tout à fait, pas mal de mes photos rejoignent cette posture.
> N'empêche, Tu ne peux pas comparer un regard échanger à un "coup de boîtier" : ici, l'image reste et même ! s'expose au regard d'autres.
> Qu'importe : le fait est que le "sujet" pourtant vivant n'a aucun moyen de s'opposer 1/ à la prise de vue, 2/ à sa diffusion. C'est cette incapacité de la personne photographiée qui me gêne en fin de compte.



C'est chiant d'etre obligé d'en discuter comme ca (par un échange de posts je veux dire), parce que c'est un débat assez long, en fait ! 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi, l'impression que cette photo ne "fonctionne" pas autant que si elle avait été prise de face... Mais ça, c'est affaire de goût



Ca c'est autre chose : tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas la "sentir", "ressentir" ou simplement apprécier. 

(D'un autre côté, de face, le sujet aurait été reconnaissable, et la fillette invisible...)


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, Tu ne peux pas comparer un regard échanger à un "coup de boîtier" : ici, l'image reste et même ! s'expose au regard d'autres.
> Qu'importe : le fait est que le "sujet" pourtant vivant n'a aucun moyen de s'opposer 1/ à la prise de vue, 2/ à sa diffusion. C'est cette incapacité de la personne photographiée qui me gêne en fin de compte.



C'est un problème qui se pose chaque jour en photographie de reportage, partout dans le monde, et pour tous les photographes...


----------



## AntoineD (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant d'etre obligé d'en discuter comme ca (par un échange de posts je veux dire), parce que c'est un débat assez long, en fait !


 Je suis à Paris fin de semaine prochaine. Tu peux me contacter par mp si tu veux. Ou par mail (cf. site web).


----------



## loudjena (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un problème qui se pose chaque jour en photographie de reportage, partout dans le monde, et pour tous les photographes...



C'est toujours délicat, et j'ai bien de la peine avec ça en fait. Doit-on _voler_ la photo, en essayant de le faire dans la discrétion et le respect? C'est tout un savoir-faire. Il y a aussi le cas dans bien des pays, où les gens aiment se faire photographier, contre une petite pièce, ce qui pose aussi un problème d'éthique, et souvent la photo n'est pas aussi bonne que si l'on avait volé un moment dans la discrétion.

La photo suivante a été prise sur le lac Titicaca. Les gens des Andes, et surtout ceux d'un certain âge n'aiment pas du tout qu'on les prenne en photo de peur qu'on leur vole leur âme. Ils se couvrent et se cachent le visage à la vue d'un appareil photo. Nous quittions une île et le groupe de filles ne voulaient pas être prisent en photo, elles se cachaient dans le fond de leur barque. J'ai quand même réussi à prendre une photo... mais finalement j'aurais peut-être dû m'abstenir.


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Novembre 2004)

J'peux dire un truc aussi sur 'La Photo Polémique' ? :rose:
 Voilà : en noir et blanc elle aurait êté surement très dure, très 'gore'. Mais là en couleur, il y a de la sérénité dans ton 'coup de boitier', moi j'aime !  






Ou sont les champs de canes...?


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> J'peux dire un truc aussi sur 'La Photo Polémique' ?



Mais il n'y a pas de polémique ! Juste une discussion dont cette image est la base mais qui est d'ordre (me semble t-il) plus générale !


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


Pourquoi les gens ils rament sur la plage ??


----------



## AntoineD (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a pas de polémique ! Juste une discussion dont cette image est la base mais qui est d'ordre (me semble t-il) plus générale !


 tout à fait ! 
 On pourrait même s'étonner qu'il n'y ait pas encore de polémique...


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Aaaaah la fameuse Polemique Victor


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Novembre 2004)

Si vous aimez les devinettes : à l'époque on m'appelait "trompe la mort". Ça date de quand ?
Photo prise sur mon Kodak Retinette par un copain.
Accessoirement, c'est où (mais là c'est vraîment difficile)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Si vous aimez les devinettes : à l'époque on m'appelait "trompe la mort". Ça date de quand ?
> Photo prise sur mon Kodak Retinette par un copain.
> Accessoirement, c'est où (mais là c'est vraîment difficile)


j'ai reconnu l'individu : Eric Clapton...je savais pas qu'il skiait aussi


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Ça date de quand ?
> Photo prise sur mon Kodak Retinette par un copain.



Ouh là... Kodak Rétinette... Quand je ne sais pas, mais le numérique n'était pas encore à l'ordre du jour !


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Novembre 2004)

19 novembre, 17h5 : le temps se lève et la nuit tombe


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là... Kodak Rétinette... Quand je ne sais pas, mais le numérique n'était pas encore à l'ordre du jour !



Eh non ! et la photo, vachement défraîchie, a été merdique à scanner.


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Si vous aimez les devinettes : à l'époque on m'appelait "trompe la mort". Ça date de quand ?
> Photo prise sur mon Kodak Retinette par un copain.
> Accessoirement, c'est où (mais là c'est vraîment difficile)


Je dirais 1964 ou 1965, à Chamonix ou Megève.

Belle position d'optraken.  Il me semble reconnaître des chaussures Molitor.


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais 1964 ou 1965, à Chamonix ou Megève.
> 
> Belle position d'optraken.  Il me semble reconnaître des chaussures Molitor.



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sylko._


Arhhhhhhhhhhh ! Encore, Sylko, Encore !  :love:  :love: 

Le mois ?! Arhhhh Arhhhhhhh Arhhhhhhh


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais 1964 ou 1965, à Chamonix ou Megève.
> 
> Belle position d'optraken.  Il me semble reconnaître des chaussures Molitor.



Pas loin en date, mais c'est un peu plus ancien. A l'époque, seuls les douaniers avaient des Molitor (saisies à la frontière), c'était hors de prix !
C'est pas en yute (Hte Savoie pour les non initiés). :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai fait un petit test avec Galerie. Logiciel que je viens de découvrir... :rose: Un peu tard...


----------



## toto (19 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai fait un petit test avec Galerie. Logiciel que je viens de découvrir... :rose: Un peu tard...


 Hello WebO, c'était en effet superbe ce soir du côté du Lac Léman...voilà ce qu'on pouvait voir ce soir à Lausanne depuis ma chambre...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Hello WebO, c'était en effet superbe ce soir du côté du Lac Léman...voilà ce qu'on pouvait voir ce soir à Lausanne depuis ma chambre...



Effectivement ce soir, le ciel était bien rouge et enflammé.  Belle photo toi aussi.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

>



Menteuse, c'était pas ce matin !   

'+


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Novembre 2004)

Pendant ce temps-là, à l'autre bout de la planète...


----------



## Klakmuf (20 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ce soir, le ciel était bien rouge et enflammé.



Bravo les oin-oins. Dites donc, hier soir y'avait le feu au lac ? 

Au fait, ma photo elle est d'avril 61 à Méribel.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Bravo les oin-oins. Dites donc, hier soir y'avait le feu au lac ?



L'incendie était éteint ce matin.


----------



## Klakmuf (20 Novembre 2004)

Lac de plomb, mais c'est bonnard !


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Hello WebO, c'était en effet superbe ce soir du côté du Lac Léman...voilà ce qu'on pouvait voir ce soir à Lausanne depuis ma chambre...


 Eh ben ! Vous habitez dans un chouette coin


----------



## toto (20 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben ! Vous habitez dans un chouette coin


  Merci, merci, Monsieur White Goodman


----------



## toto (20 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'incendie était éteint ce matin.


 Belle ambiance WebO, Haut Lac étale et la sentinelle du Catogne au loin...


----------



## loudjena (20 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Menteuse, c'était pas ce matin !
> 
> '+



Tous les matins du monde sont possibles dans ma tête


----------



## mactambour (20 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'incendie était éteint ce matin.



Et un grand bravo à Webo et Toto... 
 

Je l'aime beaucoup votre lac.."de soirée"... "du jour se lève" ...  enfin tout.

Hier j'ai loupé un soleil couchant sur le Palais des Papes !!!   

Faut que je retrouve le même   

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Klakmuf (20 Novembre 2004)

Encore une louche de soleil couchant


----------



## teo (20 Novembre 2004)

Un ami m'a fait passer cette photo
Pour la boule à facette je pouvais pas ne pas la poster ici...

Nuit blanche, Paris oct. 2004
L. Garnier, magique... otra otra, au Trabendo


----------



## alfred (20 Novembre 2004)

le palais de justice de bruxelles est le plus grand bâtiment construit en europe au XIXè siècle. 
pas mal de gens le trouvent laid. perso je le trouve admirable.

l'accumulation des styles est délirante: lions assyriens, colonne égyptienne, dorique, ioniques, composites, motifs grecques, etc...

l'architecte qui le dessina (joseph poelaert) mourut avant la fin des travaux, ayant plus ou moins perdu la raison. 

schuiten et peeters ont fait une excellente bd autour du personnage de joseph poelaert, brüsel 

si ce préambule ne vous a pas complètement endormi, je vous propose quelques images de cet incroyable monument içi (password: ibiza).


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Novembre 2004)

Dites, je veux pas abuser mais... je suggère que certaines personnes utilisent le programme "SmallImage" pour nous faire profiter de leurs photos dans des tailles plus raisonnables... merchiiiii....


----------



## Klakmuf (20 Novembre 2004)

Au secours ! mon hosting est en train de me bouffer mes photos.

Z'en connaîtriez pas un sérieux ???


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> l'accumulation des styles est délirante: lions assyriens, colonne égyptienne, dorique, ioniques, composites, motifs grecques, etc...


 La Grand-place est à ce sujet plutôt singulière !  Et très belle.


----------



## yoav (21 Novembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> le palais de justice de bruxelles est le plus grand bâtiment construit en europe au XIXè siècle.
> pas mal de gens le trouvent laid. perso je le trouve admirable.
> 
> l'accumulation des styles est délirante: lions assyriens, colonne égyptienne, dorique, ioniques, composites, motifs grecques, etc...
> ...


 Est-ce que la justice belge avait vraiment besoin d'un tel ouvrage ? 

 Ce sont de belles photos mais j'ai l'impression que le bâtiment est vide.


----------



## Klakmuf (21 Novembre 2004)

Pour du lourdingue, c'est vraiment du lourdingue.

Belle photo. Angle de prise de vue intelligent. Bon piqué, mais c'est glacial comme la justice  :sleep:


----------



## alfred (21 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que la justice belge avait vraiment besoin d'un tel ouvrage ?
> 
> Ce sont de belles photos mais j'ai l'impression que le bâtiment est vide.



oui, c'était le week-end. Il n'y avait que deux trois touristes et des pigeons.
je vais essayer de trouver le temps d'y aller en semaine quand le palais est ouvert, histoire de prendre des photos à l'intérieur.

sinon, "Est-ce que la justice belge avait vraiment besoin d'un tel ouvrage ? "
je crois que c'est la question que tout le monde se pose depuis la construction du monument.

le plus étonnant, c'est que le gouvernement ait suivi l'architecte dans son délire, 
je crois qu'un mois après le début des travaux, il avait déjà exploser le budget.


----------



## alfred (21 Novembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> "Est-ce que la justice belge avait vraiment besoin d'un tel ouvrage ? "



"La chose a considérablement irrité tout un tas de gens et bon nombre de personnes estiment même que ce fut une erreur. » comme dirait Douglas Adams


----------



## Klakmuf (21 Novembre 2004)

Pour vous rasséréner : ma plus belle photo de ski

Val d'Isère, mars 1969, piste OK, Championnats de Grande-Bretagne (ou quelque chose comme ça).
Photo sans doute prise par "Peau d'Ane", un clochard-photographe de génie.

A l'époque, le style était plus important que la technique. On ne s'embarrassait ni de loi Evin, ni d'aérodynamisme (pourtant je dois être autour de 90 km/h).

J'ai traité en sépia pour atténuer l'outrage des ans.

Pour mon voisin Sylko : chaussures Trappeur Olympy et skis Kâstle Metall.


----------



## squarepusher (21 Novembre 2004)

à l'époque les ouvreurs de pistes tournaient au martini


----------



## LeSqual (21 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Au secours ! mon hosting est en train de me bouffer mes photos.
> 
> Z'en connaîtriez pas un sérieux ???



www.voila.fr

ET BON DIMANCHE à TOUTES :love: & TOUS  :rose:   

juste une fleur....


----------



## sylko (21 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous rasséréner : ma plus belle photo de ski
> 
> Val d'Isère, mars 1969, piste OK, Championnats de Grande-Bretagne (ou quelque chose comme ça).
> Photo sans doute prise par "Peau d'Ane", un clochard-photographe de génie.
> ...


Des Kästle avec le logo Fischer???  






Bizarre!


----------



## Klakmuf (21 Novembre 2004)

Désolé, ma mémoire me joue parfois des tours, mais je n'ai jamais eu de Fischer, d'ailleurs le logo me semble légèrement différent. De plus je ne suis pas sûr que Fischer existait à cette époque. Par contre je crois que Kastle a disparu.

Pour Le Squal, ta photo j'adore et merci pour le tuyaux :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, ma mémoire me joue parfois des tours, mais je n'ai jamais eu de Fischer, d'ailleurs le logo me semble légèrement différent. De plus je ne suis pas sûr que Fischer existait à cette époque. Par contre je crois que Kastle a disparu.
> 
> Pour Le Squal, ta photo j'adore et merci pour le tuyaux :love:



J'ai également très souvent la visite de mon copain Alzheimer.  

Fischer existe depuis 1924 

En effet, Kästle avait été racheté par Benetton qui possédait Nordica. Benetton l'a finalement revendu à son concurrent, le groupe Technica, qui possède également Völkl, Elan, Dolomite, Marker, Rollerblade, etc.

Je suis pratiquement imbattable dans ce domaine.    

Bref, vivement qu'il tombe un bon mètre...


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

Fait tout gris dehors.....


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

Y suffisait de demander...

vlà le soleil!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

je traine souvent dans les laveries...j'adore ces endroits.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

...laverie. Machines, températures, boutons, lessives...et les gens ? où sont-ils ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

ça c'est le bar qui jouxte la laverie : en général je laisse mon linge sécher une dizaine de minutes en plus (le temps d'une seconde tournée)


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2004)

J'y ai mis quelques fois les pieds entre 1993 et 1998, mais j'étais plus svt au "Parisien" un peu plus loin
C'est dans ton coin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai mis quelques fois les pieds entre 1993 et 1998, mais j'étais plus svt au "Parisien" un peu plus loin
> C'est dans ton coin ?


le "Parisien" c'est celui qui est avant l'autre laverie ? environ 50 mètres plus loin ? 

Si c'est celui-ci, j'adore la déco, mais il est un peu trop propre à mon goût  

J'habite sur les hauteurs (Bonsecours), mais je me déplace souvent là.


----------



## LeSqual (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'habite sur les hauteurs (Bonsecours), mais je me déplace souvent là.



Bonsecours!!!!  

Comme la bière Belge super bonne qui pête la tête    :rateau:  

Trop cool


----------



## sylko (22 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Au secours ! mon hosting est en train de me bouffer mes photos.
> 
> Z'en connaîtriez pas un sérieux ???


ovh.com


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

juste un hommage à une vieille compagne...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

Le soleil va se coucher dans le désert, près de Dubaï.


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> le "Parisien" c'est celui qui est avant l'autre laverie ? environ 50 mètres plus loin ?
> 
> Si c'est celui-ci, j'adore la déco, mais il est un peu trop propre à mon goût
> 
> J'habite sur les hauteurs (Bonsecours), mais je me déplace souvent là.



Oui c'est celui-là.
C'est un café où tu peux rester 8 h en consommant un seul café, lire la presse qui traîne sur les tables, jouer aux échecs avec le patron ou papoter avec les nombreux élèves (ou profs) des bozarts qui fuient les cours (il y a une petite entrée dans la rue de Géricault).

C'est vrai que la déco est sympa, une bonne occasion pour toi d'y prendre un demi et d'y faire une photo


----------



## yoav (23 Novembre 2004)

Le soleil me manque alors voici une photo qui sera ajouté à mon site dans quelques jours. Elle a été prise en face du parc Georges Brassens, face à une boulangerie bien connue des Parisiens de bon goût et au porte monnaie généreux. 

  Une abeille qui fait du lèche vitrine, devant un pot de confiture... hummm


----------



## LeSqual (23 Novembre 2004)

Passez une BELLE journée... au milieu de ces BELLES photos    :love:   









petite crique (trop)   touristique de Majorque


----------



## AntoineD (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> juste un hommage à une vieille compagne...


 la mienne fait crouitch crouitch shhhh....  
 Eh oui ! elle marche plus bien... et j'ai po les sous pour la refaire... la vie est dure, car c'est pourtant une excellente compagne  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> la mienne fait crouitch crouitch shhhh....
> Eh oui ! elle marche plus bien... et j'ai po les sous pour la refaire... la vie est dure, car c'est pourtant une excellente compagne  :love:


si tu regardes bien la crémaillère sur la photo tu verras qu'il y a encore de la graisse dessus : j'en prend soin au maximum. Par contre les changements de potentiomètre sont réguliers.


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> petite crique (trop)   touristique de Majorque



tu veux dire que tu as attendu 3h pour trouver un moment et un point de vue sans short ou bikini ni bagnoles pour faire cette photo?


----------



## AntoineD (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si tu regardes bien la crémaillère sur la photo tu verras qu'il y a encore de la graisse dessus : j'en prend soin au maximum. Par contre les changements de potentiomètre sont réguliers.


 oui, je crois qu'il faut que je change mon potard. Pour la graisse, tu as tout à fait raison


----------



## AntoineD (23 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> oui, je crois qu'il faut que je change mon potard. Pour la graisse, tu as tout à fait raison


 et puisque l'on parle de guitare :





​ 
 le reste est ici : marathon rock !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

à l'occasion d'une promenade...il fait encore beau ici


----------



## LeSqual (23 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que tu as attendu 3h pour trouver un moment et un point de vue sans short ou bikini ni bagnoles pour faire cette photo?



Mais non...    

Les gens sont juste 30 mètres plus à droite (cachés par le premier plan de rochers...)


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

the perfect place...
(22h d'avion, 11h de bus, 10heures de ferry local et 4h de bateau de pêcheur   )







un village de bajo (gitans de la mer) entre Celebes et Moluques en Indonésie


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> the perfect place...
> (22h d'avion, 11h de bus, 10heures de ferry local et 4h de bateau de pêcheur   )



Par où passes-tu pour mettre 22 heures d'avion jusqu'en Indonésie? Donc, en parlant d'avion, quelque part entre Zurich et Dubaï, probablement au-dessus de la Bulgarie.


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par où passes-tu pour mettre 22 heures d'avion jusqu'en Indonésie? Donc, en parlant d'avion, quelque part entre Zurich et Dubaï, probablement au-dessus de la Bulgarie.



18h pour Paris-Jakarta via Dubai...(escale de 3h) + vol Jakarta-Balikpapan (bornéo) - Manado (point extrême nord d'indonésie), 4h (plus 5h de retard d'ailleurs   )

pour info, il faut plus de 5h d'avion (10 jours de bateau) pour aller du nord de sumatra à irian jaya, papouasie...


----------



## LeSqual (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par où passes-tu pour mettre 22 heures d'avion jusqu'en Indonésie? Donc, en parlant d'avion, quelque part entre Zurich et Dubaï, probablement au-dessus de la Bulgarie.



C bien la Bulgarie...  

Deouis que je me suis mis à la géographie (sur tes bon conseils...) je reconnait presque tout !!!!



  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (23 Novembre 2004)

Puisqu'on est dans l'aviation exotique

L'aéroport internationale de Tanna, dans la salle d'attente, qui fait aussi guichet, salle de transit, salle d'embarquement et quand il pleut, salle de pesée.
D'ailleurs, le type en bleu est sur la balance, car il faut tout peser, passagers, bagages, poules, cochons etc. pour être certain de décoller  :mouais: 





Ensuite on embarque (merde, elle est où la navette ???)





Et on attend le feu vert que la tour de controle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> juste un hommage à une vieille compagne...



Tiens justement j'vends la mienne sur Megazik (annonces Rhône Alpes) 

Bon la taille maxi est de 12ko là bas, et j'ai la flemme de chercher l'originale


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

ouahhh   

euh, quand tu dis Tanna, c'est pas Tana (narive...) quand même? Parce que ça me rappelle rien.

C'est où, Tanna?


----------



## alan.a (23 Novembre 2004)

Vanuatu, en Mélanésie.

Tanna est une ile au sud de l'archipel, connue pour son volcan, le Yasour.
Le Vanuatu est surtout connu pour les sauteurs du Gol, sur l'ile de Pentecote.


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Vanuatu, en Mélanésie.
> 
> Tanna est une ile au sud de l'archipel, connue pour son volcan, le Yasour.
> Le Vanuatu est surtout connu pour les sauteurs du Gol, sur l'ile de Pentecote.



ah ba voilà, Macgé est un bon endroit pour découvrir des choses


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C bien la Bulgarie...
> 
> Deouis que je me suis mis à la géographie (sur tes bon conseils...) je reconnait presque tout !!!!



Sacré zozo... :casse:



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> 18h pour Paris-Jakarta via Dubai...(escale de 3h) + vol Jakarta-Balikpapan (bornéo) - Manado (point extrême nord d'indonésie), 4h (plus 5h de retard d'ailleurs   )



Evidemment, en comptant les escales...   Mais effectivement, c'est loin, l'Indonésie. Pour ma part j'avais «juste» fait... Genève-Zurich-Singapour, escale de 4 jours, puis vol sur Jakarta. Donc j'ai mis 5 jours pour y arriver en fait...


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Novembre 2004)

Ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas revenue poster une petite photo par là...




Lanzarote


----------



## LeSqual (24 Novembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Lanzarote



Même que moi je suis allé au sommet de ce truc à hélice qui ne bouge pas!   

Le seul truc que je pige pas... c'est que quand ya une hélice... ça doit avancer ou reculer... (bateau, avion, et autres...) et là... ça ne bougeais pas?    :hein:  :mouais: 

Du coup j'ai compris ce que c'était!   : Il faisait chaud sur cette île.... les habitants avait donc construit de très grands ventilateurs!!!!!    :rateau: 

J'en ai d'ailleurs aussi vu un rouge en plein Paris! je pense que c pour évacuer les gaz d'échappements...   

 Bon... ok ... je vais boire un café et je reviens un peu plus reveilé...   :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (26 Novembre 2004)

Ce soir c'est soirée "Disco"!    








Le "BCM" (L'une des plus grande discothèque d'Europe) à Majorque  (15 minute de Lazer show musical tous les soirs)  (photo faite avec un vieux Minolta HI-MATIC AF2)


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Novembre 2004)

Salut ! 
Excusez, j'ai beaucoup la tête dans les nuages, ces temps-ci...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Novembre 2004)

de la nouveauté, de la nouveauté :






 Et non, ce n'est pas le squal en train de préparer une photo... ​


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2004)

dans les rues du Caire:







la suite par ici


----------



## manulemafatais (27 Novembre 2004)

... tête en l'air, A-mou-reux-heuheuuu...


----------



## olof (28 Novembre 2004)

Hier (samedi), le brouillard recouvrait juste le lac. Photos prises depuis mon balcon :















A+


----------



## LeSqual (28 Novembre 2004)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Hier (samedi), le brouillard recouvrait juste le lac. Photos prises depuis mon balcon :
> 
> A+



C beau et mystérieux cette petite Suisse!     :love: 

(mais avec un espace entre chaque photo... c pas mal aussi)


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tiens justement j'vends la mienne sur Megazik (annonces Rhône Alpes)
> 
> Bon la taille maxi est de 12ko là bas, et j'ai la flemme de chercher l'originale



Un jour il faudra que tes amis se dévouent pour t'offrir une nouvelle guitare fétiche...

Je remarque ta nouvelle photo :






Elle me fait penser aux ½uvres médicales de *Joseph Beuys* ...(je n'arrive pas à trouver celà sur le net: du coup je rate ma démonstration   mais voici quelques production du bonhomme : )


----------



## AntoineD (28 Novembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Un jour il faudra que tes amis se dévouent pour t'offrir une nouvelle guitare fétiche...
> 
> Je remarque ta nouvelle photo :



on dirait du sang, ça fait froid dans le dos, cette image.
 La photo est terrible !​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Un jour il faudra que tes amis se dévouent pour t'offrir une nouvelle guitare fétiche...



Hello Jeanba 

Plutôt un 20D  parceque par le fait c'est le 10D qui est devenu le fétiche, et je suis pas près de le lacher :love: 



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je remarque ta nouvelle photo :
> 
> Elle me fait penser aux ½uvres médicales de *Joseph Beuys* ...(je n'arrive pas à trouver celà sur le net: du coup je rate ma démonstration   mais voici quelques production du bonhomme : )



Ahhhh ! je l'avais pas mis sur MacG celle là 

Merci pour les exemples (et pour la réfèrence  ) , je ne connaissais pas 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> on dirait du sang, ça fait froid dans le dos, cette image.



Du vin un peu trafiqué, mais la recette me resservira si j'ai besoin de sang 

Merci 

Allez la tof du jour (après une rapide retouche)






A+


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Allez la tof du jour (après une rapide retouche)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le métro à Saint-Jean avec une figurante de luxe au premier plan ?



Antonin Poncet, c'est plus près de chez moi 

Et puis je peux installer mon trépied en surplomb  (la sortie est pas loin non plus ! ils n'aiment pas trop les photos les TCL)

Débines pas la figurante  déjà que j'ai droit qu'à des flous :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Débines pas la figurante  déjà que j'ai droit qu'à des flous :love:



Aïe ! Motus sinon ne donne pas cher de ta :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! Motus sinon ne donne pas cher de ta :



Ah bon avec des cornes  

Là t'en sais plus que moi alors


----------



## AntoineD (28 Novembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! Motus sinon ne donne pas cher de ta :


  Yerk ! Je ferai jamais les courses avec toi...!  
 t'as trouvé ça où ?


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Yerk ! Je ferai jamais les courses avec toi...!
> t'as trouvé ça où ?



Fête de l'Aïd-el-k'bir à Casablanca au Maroc! En allant voir ma vieille mère grand, je tombe sur tous ses voisins qui montent des moutons dans leurs appartements pour occire les bestiaux. J'ai acheté un jetable pour faire des photos...

Mon dernier marché c'était ce matin: queue de b½uf, céleri, navets, persil, St-Marcellin : c'est mieux non ?

Little scarab : ne t'inquiête pas pour les cornes: il paraît que c'est aphrodisiaque (surtout chez le rhinocéros?)


----------



## AntoineD (28 Novembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Little scarab : ne t'inquiête pas pour les cornes: il paraît que c'est aphrodisiaque (surtout chez le rhinocéros?)


  c'est moins dangereux de se procurer du gingembre ! ;-)

    Et puisque l'on parle d'amour : 

 





`

 moi, ce que j'aime dans cette photo, c'est tous les petits détails à la con... na.
   Pour les curieux : le reste est là.
​


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

Petit coin de paradis (où l'on a croisé que 2-3 touristes un peu fou comme nous...) au fond d'une gorge à Majorque (à l'opposé du côté touristique de l'île )


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

je me permets de lancer un thème  
Le thème ce sera de trouver des photos de personnage expressif (bonheur, amour, sérénité, violence, solitude, accablement...)


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je me permets de lancer un thème
> Le thème ce sera de trouver des photos de personnage expressif (bonheur, amour, sérénité, violence, solitude, accablement...)



C pour tes cours?!?    

Et il est où l'exemple??? 

Tu aimes pas mes cailloux???  ils sont pas assez expressifs à ton goût???



(moi je fais presque jamais de portrait... alors à la prochaine...)


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C pour tes cours?!?
> 
> Et il est où l'exemple???
> 
> ...


 mais si c'est une très belle photo  
Ouais c'est un sujet d'illustration  faut dire si j'abuse :rose:
pourquoi tu n'aimes pas les portraits ? C'est pourtant un beau paysage (pas pour tout le monde lol)


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Novembre 2004)

Aller Le squale, un pti portrait, quoi ! tu peut le faire...


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Aller Le squale, un pti portrait, quoi ! tu peut le faire...



Je vais essayer......

Portrait c seulement la tête....:hein:  ... ou tu comprends le corps dedans?    (si ya le corps... j'ai peut être qqch... mais juste la tête ... et expressive en plus....    )


----------



## alfred (30 Novembre 2004)

superbe.   

(j'ai quelques posts de retard).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

>



Merci Alfred


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci Alfred


 Question con: c'est bien la meme personne au premier et au second plan nan? Tu as fait ca comment? Temps de pose prolongé et cache noir devant l'objectif le temps qu'elle fasse le tour de l'escalator?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Question con: c'est bien la meme personne au premier et au second plan nan? Tu as fait ca comment? Temps de pose prolongé et cache noir devant l'objectif le temps qu'elle fasse le tour de l'escalator?


à mon avis y a du Toshop làd'dans


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis y a du Toshop làd'dans


 Dans ce cas c'est plus qu'une "rapide retouche" 





			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Allez la tof du jour (après une rapide retouche)


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

vu que on est dans les questions con...

"un portrait" (dans le sens large du terme)... ça peut englober le corps entier???


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben c'est un portrait "en pieds"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> vu que on est dans les questions con...
> 
> "un portrait" (dans le sens large du terme)... ça peut englober le corps entier???



Et même une famille entière si tu veux 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Question con: c'est bien la meme personne au premier et au second plan nan? Tu as fait ca comment? Temps de pose prolongé et cache noir devant l'objectif le temps qu'elle fasse le tour de l'escalator?




Sur-impression 

Comme je suis en numérique c'est un masque d'une  deuxième pose sur la première, 2 mn montre en main.

On peut voir que c'est du rapide, je n'ai pas pris le temps de corriger la distorsion à droite


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un portrait "en pieds"



COOOOOL!

Alors j'aime bien les "portraits" en faite!    :rateau:   

Alors voici un portrait "expressif" (dans sa gestuel...)    pour Franswa!   






C'est mon frangin à la Street Parade de Zurich! :sick:  :affraid:  :casse:    :hosto:


----------



## Franswa (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> COOOOOL!
> 
> Alors j'aime bien les "portraits" en faite!    :rateau:
> 
> ...


 Merci bcp   
J'ai trouvé un livre parlant du photographe Jean DIEUZAIDE et il a fait des photos dans le monde sur les personnes présentant le plus d'expression possible, c'est vraiment magnifique !!!!!!! :love:
Si j'ai le temps je scannerais les plus belles


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un livre parlant du photographe Jean DIEUZAIDE




Bibliothèque de la part dieu en ce moment pour les Lyonnais,

Une très belle rétrospective  (beaucoup de choses très graphiques aussi  )

Et un grand merci à Hegemonikon d'aller à la biblio tous les jours sans quoi j'aurais bien pu la manquer


----------



## AntoineD (1 Décembre 2004)

J'ai aussi un portrait tout récent : 

 début novembre, forum des Images.
 Projection de Be Kunko.




​


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bibliothèque de la part dieu en ce moment pour les Lyonnais,
> 
> Une très belle rétrospective  (beaucoup de choses très graphiques aussi  )
> 
> Et un grand merci à Hegemonikon d'aller à la biblio tous les jours sans quoi j'aurais bien pu la manquer



C'est vrai: j'étais assez surpris de voir autant de photos graphiques. (il y a aussi des sortes de natures mortes très touchantes, je pense en particulier au "Chapeau de mon père, partitions de ma mère").
Les regards chez Dieuzaide sont emprunts d'une profonde expressivité: on se dit ensuite qu'Audrey Tautou a la même expression que n'importe quel bovidé à viande du Limousin... :rateau: (et encore je n'ai jamais souhaité envoyer une bonne paire de baffes à une vache...)

Quant à mon assiduité à la bibliothèque, je ne la dois pas pas qu'à l'amour de la vérité: quelques étages plus haut un autre photographe préside à la disposition des corps et à la saisissante atmosphère : David Hamilton.

On redevient platonicien : l'amour du Beau à travers l'amour des beaux corps...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> on se dit ensuite qu'Audrey Tautou a la même expression que n'importe quel bovidé à viande du Limousin... :rateau: (et encore je n'ai jamais souhaité envoyer une bonne paire de baffes à une vache...)



Tiens toi aussi 

Déjà plusieurs fois que je coupe la TV ces derniers temps, pour ça je l'en remercie


----------



## Foguenne (1 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sur-impression
> 
> Comme je suis en numérique c'est un masque d'une  deuxième pose sur la première, 2 mn montre en main.
> 
> On peut voir que c'est du rapide, je n'ai pas pris le temps de corriger la distorsion à droite



C'est génial.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous. Malgré ma crève aujourd'hui une idée vient de me traverser l'esprit (et je ne dois pas être le seul à y avoir pensé) : pourquoi ne pas lancer un concours (interne à MacG) photo avec différents thèmes...

bon il va falloir que chacun y mette du sien pour apporter son idée.

Il faut définir les thèmes...

Les dates et modalités...

Bon qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous. Malgré ma crève aujourd'hui une idée vient de me traverser l'esprit (et je ne dois pas être le seul à y avoir pensé) : pourquoi ne pas lancer un concours (interne à MacG) photo avec différents thèmes...
> 
> bon il va falloir que chacun y mette du sien pour apporter son idée.
> 
> ...



On pourra gagner des kits de Bannissement???!!!      

Moi je n'y voit aucune opposition.. sauf que je fais pas vraiment de la photo sur commande (je suis graphiste et non photographe)    Moi je peux passer 2 mois sans faire de photos puis la mouche me pique et je fais des photos partout de tout et tout le temps mais de là a trouver qqch qui peux entrer dans un thème donne... si il est pas trop restrictif... pourquoi pas...   :mouais:

Attendons les autres réactions......


----------



## Franswa (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous. Malgré ma crève aujourd'hui une idée vient de me traverser l'esprit (et je ne dois pas être le seul à y avoir pensé) : pourquoi ne pas lancer un concours (interne à MacG) photo avec différents thèmes...
> 
> bon il va falloir que chacun y mette du sien pour apporter son idée.
> 
> ...


 Pour le thème à lancer, ça marche !!!
Mais le plus dur sera de trouver les dates et les modalités et surtout avoir le temps de faire ça comme si c'était un vrai concours


----------



## AntoineD (1 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour le thème à lancer, ça marche !!!
> Mais le plus dur sera de trouver les dates et les modalités et surtout avoir le temps de faire ça comme si c'était un vrai concours


 ça peut êrte une bonne idée, en partenariat avec MacGé, non ? 
 Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?  allez ! un reflex numérique :rose:


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, ouais, un concours, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## benao (1 Décembre 2004)

et le jury, c'est qui?


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et le jury, c'est qui?



En cherchant bien il y a sûrement quelques théoriciens de la photographie qui traînent?


Honni soit qui mal y pense ​


----------



## garuda (2 Décembre 2004)

Salut, j'ai fait un premier essai de mise en forme de mes photos persos. Merci beaucoup aux createurs de Galerie en tout cas.

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: http://dgarot.free.fr/ 

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai fait un premier essai de mise en forme de mes photos persos. Merci beaucoup aux createurs de Galerie en tout cas.
> 
> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: http://dgarot.free.fr/
> 
> Merci !


je trouve tes photos très 'fraîches'. Bon après, la mise en forme du site m'est apparue comme secondaire


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Décembre 2004)

Elle manque de photos cette page non ?


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Elle manque de photos cette page non ?



Moi je suis à sec... et je suis pas très prise de vue au froid ces temps... désolé...  

J'ai retrouvé ça....

Chouette... ça ressemble à rien!!!   






C'est un bout de patinoir.....


----------



## Klakmuf (2 Décembre 2004)

Pour changer des couchers de soleil, coucher de lune sur la Pointe Percée.


----------



## WAKeupneo (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai fait un premier essai de mise en forme de mes photos persos. Merci beaucoup aux createurs de Galerie en tout cas.
> 
> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: http://dgarot.free.fr/
> 
> Merci !


ouah ! y'a que des super photos ! j'aime bcp


----------



## Zyrol (2 Décembre 2004)

Certes je n'ai pas parcouru les 200 pages de post, mais sur ce que j'ai vu il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait de photographies sportives.
Donc voici ma contribution.


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai fait un premier essai de mise en forme de mes photos persos. Merci beaucoup aux createurs de Galerie en tout cas.
> 
> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez: http://dgarot.free.fr/
> 
> Merci !



Salut!

Moi j'aime pas trop les site de photos... je préfère les expos... alors mon avis sur ton site ne sera pas très objectif... mais je le trouve pas trop mal foutu quand meme..   

Quant aux photos!!! ben je vais devoir m'accrocher pour mes suivants...!!!    

J'aime beaucoup!

Y en a 2-3 qui me font penser à Sa Majesté L'AMOK! (vous trouvé pas....?!?)


----------



## garuda (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Moi j'aime pas trop les site de photos... je préfère les expos... alors mon avis sur ton site ne sera pas très objectif... mais je le trouve pas trop mal foutu quand meme..
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos encouragements, c'est bien cool !

J'ai juste pas compris: tu va devoir t'accrocher pour quoi ? Et c'est qui Sa Majesté l'Amok? Je veux bien voir ses photos..


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos encouragements, c'est bien cool !
> 
> J'ai juste pas compris: tu va devoir t'accrocher pour quoi ? Et c'est qui Sa Majesté l'Amok? Je veux bien voir ses photos..



Je vais devoir m'accrocher pour en faire des mieux que Toi!!!     :rateau: 

Je sais que c'est un endroit découverte ici... mais quand qqn met des tofs trop cool... ça frustre!! et en même temps ça motive à fond pour s'améliorer!!!!     Alors je vais m'accrocher pour en faire de toutes belles!!!   

Et ne redis plus jamais que tu ne connais pas sa Majesté L'Amok!!!!     

Tu risque de t'en rappeler toute ta vie après!!!!!  :affraid:  :casse:  :modo:  :hosto:  :king:  :sick:  :affraid:  :rateau: 

lol... il est photographe et a mis pas mal de "belles" photos ici... remonte un peu (20 pages) et il doit y en avoir....

A+


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Certes je n'ai pas parcouru les 200 pages de post, mais sur ce que j'ai vu il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait de photographies sportives.
> Donc voici ma contribution.


 Excellente première !  
 Par contre, sans rancune : je trouve ta photo aussi bonne que le design de ton site est... "pataud". 

 Mais on s'en fout c'est les photos qui comptent.   
 Et c'est très joli de ce côté-là.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Garuda, très bonne continuation 

Tiens ! une expo photo... "Dieuzaide", un PowerBook ! Serait ce un modérateur photo de MacG ???







PS: On t'a pas vu Hegemonikon 
Alors ses reins ? sont solides ?


----------



## AntoineD (2 Décembre 2004)

Comme j'ai de l'arrivage tout frais, je poste, yo ! 

 Voici quelques extraits du festival Lumières d'Afrique, à Besançon :





















​


----------



## Zyrol (2 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Excellente première !
> Par contre, sans rancune : je trouve ta photo aussi bonne que le design de ton site est... "pataud".
> 
> Mais on s'en fout c'est les photos qui comptent.
> Et c'est très joli de ce côté-là.



Je sais, je sais.....

je vais y remedier prochainement.... c'est prévu depuis longtemps...
Là pour l'instant je developpe une appli, donc dès quelle est fini, je me mets sur mon site....


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2004)

Et toc une petite tof de mon dernier sejour en guadeloupe (en piece jointe j'ai pas eu le temps de faire une galerie pour mon site):


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2004)

Et comme vous avez ete sages en voila une autre:


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

Ca paye pas terrible finalement d'être anesthésiste quand je vois ta bagnole


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

Ca fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas passé, et je vois que le rythme ne faiblit pas 

Félicitations, c'est de mieux en mieux ici. Scarab, superbes tes dernières réalisations !   

Le Squal, j'espère te voir à l'oeuvre la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

JP j'aime vraiment beaucoup 

Avec un faible pour le lézard, mais ton cadrage fait tout le boulot sur la voiture  on attend les autres avec impatience.

Florent j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas si tu passes par ces pages, j'avoue que l'échange par DD à l'expo photo était un peu prémédité 
(suis pas encore en osmose avec mon 18-50,mais avec mon calibrage d'écran ça rend pas mal  )

Merci Amok, Paul


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Garuda, très bonne continuation
> 
> Tiens ! une expo photo... "Dieuzaide", un PowerBook ! Serait ce un modérateur photo de MacG ???
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup cette photo d'un modérateur photographieur que j'apprécie également beaucoup.  

JPMiss, le lézard.


----------



## yoav (3 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Garuda, très bonne continuation
> 
> Tiens ! une expo photo... "Dieuzaide", un PowerBook ! Serait ce un modérateur photo de MacG ???


 L'exposition devait être passionnante...


----------



## LeSqual (3 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le Squal, j'espère te voir à l'oeuvre la semaine prochaine !



Si j'ai pas grillé toutes mes batteries en Belgique....     :rateau: 

(batteries au sens propre comme au figuré)  :casse:  :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> JP j'aime vraiment beaucoup


  Merci scrab', venant de mon idole (   ) c'est un sacré compliment.
   Merci aussi aux autres (surtout a ceux qui m'ont boulé pour ces petites photos  )
   Pas merci a Bassman qui, fidèle a ses habitudes, ne poste que des sotises et n'en profite meme pas pour me bouler


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas merci a Basman qui, fidèle a ses habitudes, ne poste que des sotises et n'en profite meme pas pour me bouler


Je t'ai boulé, et pis c'est ma facon a moi de te dire que j'adore tes photos.

J'aimerais avoir un appareil photo, pour pouvoir shooter un peu parce que j'ai plein d'idée


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et pis c'est ma facon a moi de te dire que j'adore tes photos.


 Mais je sais bien mon gros nounours en sucre :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alfred (3 Décembre 2004)

pigeon, c'est dur comme métier.


----------



## alfred (3 Décembre 2004)

mouette, c'est pas évident non plus.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

Et un un petit "lolo" a sandwich a la morue (miam! :love: )


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

Et un autre


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

Et pour finir, un grand classique:


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

:love: JP j'attend avec imatience les Galeries de ce séjour de rêve  

 Bravo encore à tous  ... moi en panne en ce moment :rose:

 allez à plus


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: JP j'attend avec imatience les Galeries de ce séjour de rêve



Séjour de rêve, tu sais faut relativiser: sur 15 j j'ai eu 5 jours de grand beau, 5 jours de tres moyen, 5 jours de franchement pourri (avec inondations, glissements de terrains, routes coupes...) et un tremblement de terre de 6,3 (a jeun) 

Mais bon je m'en fout j'y vais 1 a 2 fois par ans


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Décembre 2004)

Un portrait ?

Nikon F80, 50 mm f1.8, Fuji Superia Reala 100, ciel bouché, brut de scan.


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Séjour de rêve, tu sais faut relativiser: sur 15 j j'ai eu 5 jours de grand beau, 5 jours de tres moyen, 5 jours de franchement pourri (avec inondations, glissements de terrains, routes coupes...) et un tremblement de terre de 6,3 (a jeun)
> 
> Mais bon je m'en fout j'y vais 1 a 2 fois par ans



Remarque pour ça c'est pratique les photos: avec celle de ton hotel/caravane et la voiture de location tu vas pouvoir te faire rembourser ton séjour par l'agence de voyage


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Garuda, très bonne continuation
> 
> Tiens ! une expo photo... "Dieuzaide", un PowerBook ! Serait ce un modérateur photo de MacG ???
> 
> ...



Finalement je suis allé à la bibliothèque de Normale'Sup, les filles y sont moins jolies mais on y travaille paisiblement.

J'aime bien le nouveau look "smart" des modérateurs, tu as réussi à faire des photos sans te faire expulser _manu militari_ par les femmes au talkie-walkie ?

PS: il faut que je fasse un portrait de toi avec ton powerbook devant les Bacon du Musée d'art contemporain de Saint-Etienne alors! Sans le savoir tu viens de lancer une mode après les fameux visiteurs de Foguenne


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Un portrait ?
> 
> Nikon F80, 50 mm f1.8, Fuji Superia Reala 100, ciel bouché, brut de scan.



Super ce portrait Le Gognol


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> tu as réussi à faire des photos sans te faire expulser _manu militari_ par les femmes au talkie-walkie ?



Oui 

C'était un grand balaize (souvent plus cool) à peine 3 poses et il arrivait...
Je suis allé vers lui pour lui montrer les portraits, ce qui rentrait dans ses
directives "pas de photos des photos" sans autorisation. Bref l'échange de
données et les portraits sont autorisés à l'expo Dieuzaide sans appel préalable 

Oui Bacon si tu veux  je dois poser nu ? :rateau: :style: 

PS: JP tu as ramené un beau parapluie ?  

Re-PS: Alfred... bientôt les bécasses (je suis client  miam )


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Une photo prise durant l'AES Belge 3.0 

C'est Lemy sur cette photo.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2004)

Geeks...


----------



## sylko (6 Décembre 2004)

Et pendant ce temps, j'étais au bord de la mer.


----------



## wagonr (6 Décembre 2004)

on va rester dans les paysages de montagne nuageuses
Entre Noel et le jour de l'an 2003, au Grand-Bornand :


----------



## wagonr (6 Décembre 2004)

bon j'enchaine sur une vue de Quebec :


----------



## wagonr (6 Décembre 2004)

et une petite derniere pour ce soir puis je vais me coucher,
Un musée a Washington, peut etre le musée d'art, je ne me souviens plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps, j'étais au bord de la mer.



 





			
				wagonr a dit:
			
		

> on va rester dans les paysages de montagne nuageuses
> Entre Noel et le jour de l'an 2003, au Grand-Bornand :



Magnifique mer de nuages


----------



## wagonr (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique mer de nuages



t'arrives en haut de ton télésiège et tu vois ça ... je suis resté scotché pendant 10 minutes à regarder


----------



## sylko (6 Décembre 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> t'arrives en haut de ton télésiège et tu vois ça ... je suis resté scotché pendant 10 minutes à regarder


Moi je me réveille et je vois ça. Et il paraît que ça va durer jusqu'à jeudi. 

Imagine que je monte dans ma Sylkomobile et je m'enfonce dans ce brouillard, pour aller retrouver mes collègues de boulot. 

Voici l'image de la webcam. Le plafond nuageux se trouve à 1200 mètres.




http://138.188.193.247/depose/les_chaux.jpg


----------



## Mac'ouille (6 Décembre 2004)

Hiver 2003, 7h du matin -4° à Nantes. Photos non retouchée.


----------



## Mac'ouille (6 Décembre 2004)

Au large de la bretagne. Beau temps mais grosse mer !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Je trouve tes photos superbes  .... par conte le pseudo je crois qu'on a fait plus classe.


----------



## Mac'ouille (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour les photos   
Pour le pseudo, juste une erreur de jeunesse !


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Décembre 2004)

un après midi en montagne


----------



## MoiMM (6 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous !

Je découvre ce Topic, j'ai juste parcouru une petite dizaine de pages mais j'ai vu quelques photos de concerts alors en voici quelques une que j'aime bien !

J'ai pris ses photos lors du Crest Jazz Vocal (26) de cette année (début Août 2004)

Et si vous voulez voir d'autres photos de concert, vous pouvez voir mes dernières photos de concert sur http://www.flickr.com/photos/vendranstock/sets/

Voilà !


----------



## alan.a (6 Décembre 2004)

La Rafale, à Reims.

C'est un pur et magnifique geste architectural de la grande époque brutaliste de années 70 ... Pour autant, il sera détruit, car forcément, si ça va mal dans le quartier, c'est de sa faute ...


----------



## toto (7 Décembre 2004)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> un après midi en montagne


 Trrrès joli! Où en montagne?


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Décembre 2004)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Trrrès joli! Où en montagne?



A priori, c'est dans ton coin Suisse...

Je te donne un autre indice....

Dendrimere


----------



## toph (7 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La Rafale, à Reims.
> 
> C'est un pur et magnifique geste architectural de la grande époque brutaliste de années 70 ... Pour autant, il sera détruit, car forcément, si ça va mal dans le quartier, c'est de sa faute ...



il est vrai que reims est un bon fournisseur dans le style d'image.


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2004)

Mourad, the big boss of the Lou Pacalou !

Tout pareil que l'autre portrait, sauf pellicule Kodak TX 400.

'+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Fait pas chaud à Lyon !!!

Premières indiscrétions des illuminations comme tous les ans 
J'espère que ce sera plus mieux ce soir...

Sinon bonne nuit 

PS: pas m'en vouloir hein je regarderais ces pages une autre fois


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Fait pas chaud à Lyon !!!
> 
> Premières indiscrétions des illuminations comme tous les ans
> J'espère que ce sera plus mieux ce soir...
> ...


ah, c'est ce soir, la fête des lumières, tiens...

  bonne teuf (et bon piétinement   )


----------



## Arlequin (8 Décembre 2004)

petite vue du ciel bruxellois un soir avant d'entrer dans les bras de Morphée, assez sympa, à peine retouchée....si si c'est vrai....la nature nous offre parfois de bien belles choses....


----------



## Arlequin (8 Décembre 2004)

source inépuisable de bonheur et de photos, les pitis zenfants ! 
pour les zamateurs de portaits !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Décembre 2004)

allez zou, encore un portait que j'aime bcp et pis j'arrête, promis  
s'il y a des amateur de ciels, n'hésitez pas, j'en ai encore qquns en stock !


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Quelle plaisir ce fil!!!!      :love: 

Je pars 4 jours en Belgique... et quand je rentre... 2 page de bonheur visuel à se mettre sous les yeux!!!  :love: J'adore!!!

Moi je vais préparer ma "série Belge"... et je reviens...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah, c'est ce soir, la fête des lumières, tiens...
> 
> bonne teuf (et bon piétinement   )



Héhé 

Pas oublier de doubler les chaussettes !

Et pour les Geeks c'est aux terreaux


----------



## sylko (8 Décembre 2004)

Le petit Oskar a vu le jour, hier à midi. Le fils de mon meilleur pote, avec qui j'ai passé la soirée, ainsi qu'une bonne partie de la nuit.

C'est le responsable de ma gueule de bois d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah, c'est ce soir, la fête des lumières, tiens...



Tiens... rien vu moi


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... rien vu moi



Il y avait une rediffusion de "la créature du marais" en 3D : zut j'ai raté ça


----------



## Klakmuf (9 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait une rediffusion de "la créature du marais" en 3D : zut j'ai raté ça



Tu serais pas un peu neuneuil ?


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas un peu neuneuil ?



elle est terrible, cette photo !


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2004)

le suite par ici


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'a pô con prît.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Hier soir LeSqual m'a dit : post partout LOVE en gros... alors moi, je poste, je poste   

Il va regretté d'avoir parlé si vite LeSqual....


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2004)

mouton !


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2004)

Et pendant que j'y pense :

je viens de remettre à jour mon petit site photo, dans le sens où j'ai affiné mes sélections, bref enlevé le gras.

Pouvez-vous aller y jeter un coup d'oeil et me dire ce que vous en pensez ?

Merci !

L'adresse est dans la signature... > photo.ad


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Ah non pas mouton ! Mais chieuse ça oui ! et toujours prête à faire des conneries


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant que j'y pense :
> 
> je viens de remettre à jour mon petit site photo, dans le sens où j'ai affiné mes sélections, bref enlevé le gras.
> 
> ...



Je trouve ça bien mieux, plus efficace.

Sauf ... 

le lien pour la série complète du mariage qui passe pas et deux photos que je trouve redondantes


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2004)

Aller, je me lance (heu, au fait, c'est totalement amateur)
APN : PowerShot A80


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2004)

A mon tour de montrer mes dernières vues :

la suite des téléphones :






La fins des lieux coquins de ma région


























et un essai pour une éventuelle série :






Je viens de charger le Linhof de deux plans-films ekta (Astia 100 F), mais la première vue à une telle importance (pour moi) que je ne me suis pas encore décidé, mais vous verrez le resultat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Bien taggées la cabine téléphonique


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas de moi, mais bon, j'aime bien...


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça bien mieux, plus efficace.
> 
> Sauf ...
> 
> le lien pour la série complète du mariage qui passe pas et deux photos que je trouve redondantes


 tu fais chier...  

 Bon, ok, je crois que tu as un peu raison.
 je me demande si j'en enlève une ou les deux. hum hum. Je vais me gratter la tête et pis je vais voir.

 et les autres du forum, qu'en pensent-ils, du site, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Moi je suis trop mouton pour avoir ma propre opinion  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis trop mouton pour avoir ma propre opinion  :rateau:  :rateau:


 rhhhoooooo alllezz


----------



## jfr (12 Décembre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup les noir et blanc, en particulier les photos de plateau. A mi-chemin entre instantanés, et photos posées...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Pour mon avis deux opinions :

- Les photos : un gros penchant pour les noir et blanc et les contrastes qu'elles fournissent

- Le site : pas très graphique et manque la touche artistique

Voilà, le mouton ne développera pas plus son point de vue pour l'instant !


----------



## LeSqual (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voyons...  :hein:  :mouais: 

Je t'ai dis de venir me faire un petit coucou dans ce fil... pour être sur que on se croise...  

Mais j'ai jamais dis de flooder à mort partout!!!  :rose:  :rateau: 

Brave petit mouton....  :rateau: 

Je ne vais pas m'étendre sur le sujet... car ce fil est trop cool pour y foutre le bronx...  

Mais merci de ton petit geste affectif  :rose:   

PS: bientôt.... mes nouvelles photos!


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2004)

Web'O postant sur le Ti de l'Amok


----------



## alan.a (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> - Le site : pas très graphique et manque la touche artistique



La touche artistique est dans les photos ... L'interêt c'est les photos, pas le site.

Je partage totalement cette volonté d'épure.


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


:affraid: Pour le coup là, c'est Mackie qui a rangé le bureau 

Joli crâne   

:affraid: WebO, on te prend encore à flooder sur les forums  :rateau: C'est l'air de Grenoble    :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La touche artistique est dans les photos ... L'interêt c'est les photos, pas le site.
> 
> Je partage totalement cette volonté d'épure.



Ah ! ça fait du bien d'être soutenu  
C'est effectivement tout le sens du design du site.

Sinon, je trouve un peu injuste le grief dont il est question ici : il y a tout de même un design pensé dans l'esprit d'épure qu'évoque Alan. Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "manque de touche artistique" ?


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

ça fait du bien de revenir un ti peu là...  mais je vous lis toujours :hein:   Bravo à Tous.


----------



## sylko (12 Décembre 2004)

Photo prise, il y a quelques heures.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je trouve un peu injuste le grief dont il est question ici : il y a tout de même un design pensé dans l'esprit d'épure qu'évoque Alan. Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "manque de touche artistique" ?



Non je n'ai pas dit de mettre pleins de froufrou inutiles qui en effet gâcherai le site et donc dévaloriserai les photos.

Seulement ça :








Je trouve ça un peu "bordélique". Je pense que cette partie pourrai être un peu mieux structurée sans que ça nuise aux photos. Me suis-je faite comprendre cette fois-ci ?  :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh... alors je te rejoins un peu. 
Je ne suis effectivement pas encore satisfait à 100% de cette présentation mais le fait est que je n'ai pas encore trouvé mieux.  :rose: 
Ceci dit, je suis ouvert à toute proposition, alors n'hésite(z) pas !


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise, il y a quelques heures.



C'est beau, chez toi !


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2004)

photo prise il y a quelques jours D) :




le reste est là.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je suis ouvert à toute proposition, alors n'hésite(z) pas !


 
Je t'aiderai bien puisqu'à la base je suis infographiste... mais j'ai peur que mon style soit un peu trop mouton...... :rateau:


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aiderai bien puisqu'à la base je suis infographiste... mais j'ai peur que mon style soit un peu trop mouton...... :rateau:


Merci de rester dans le sujet et de continuer en privé ou dans le bar.


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rester dans le sujet et de continuer en privé ou dans le bar.



Mais nous sommes en plein dans le sujet, ou pas très loin : nous parlons de présentation des photos  

Mais oui, ça passerait plutôt par mp


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rester dans le sujet et de continuer en privé ou dans le bar.


Désolée chef...:rose: ... je sors.....


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

Dans un souci d'ordre (mais dans le désordre)...   j'ai regroupé sur un site les photos que j'ai posté récemment dans ce sujet.


----------



## loudjena (13 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O postant sur le Ti de l'Amok



WebO, range ton bureau tout de suite !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> WebO, range ton bureau tout de suite !



Malin ça...


----------



## manulemafatais (14 Décembre 2004)

Etang-salé ce matin.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Tout à l'heure, en fin d'après-midi à 16h30.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Ce matin dans les news MacG, un lien vers SnowFlakes (de la neige tombe sur l'écran)

Sympa je me dis, neige jamais à Lyon ! Seulement je travaille avec un fond d'écran blanc 

Alors les flocons de neige, je les voyais pas 

Du coup j'ai shooté le nain de jardin de Noël des scarab

*Oh tannenBaum oh tannenBaum*





Comme on a plusieurs résolutions d'écran je mets au partage sur mon ftp:


1024x768 (320 ko)
1280x1024 (450 ko)
1440x900 (370 ko)
1680x1050 (475 ko)







C'est nul  Ok je sors  Mais on ne vient pas au monde dans les Vosges sans quelques séquelles


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul  Ok je sors  Mais on ne vient pas au monde dans les Vosges sans quelques séquelles



Rhââââââ pas lovely !

j'ai beau faire, je n'arriverai jamais à me faire à ces choses là : ça me rappelle trop le bon goût légendaire des anglais, t'es sûr que t'es pas originaire du Sussex plutôt.

Quelle disgrâce


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Héhéhé 

Toi on t'attend pour un *Christmas Pudding* et du *Sherry Brandy* avant Noël


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé
> 
> Toi on t'attend pour un *Christmas Pudding* et du *Sherry Brandy* avant Noël



Je l'annonce haut et fort dans ces moments là : "je suis pour l'euthanasie préventive"

C'est de l'humour évidemment : tu connais la blague de Fernand Raynaud à propos du haggish:

"au début j'ai cru que c'était de la merde: après j'ai regretté que ce n'en fût pas?"

Au fait où sont tes photos de nos sombres lumières 2004, je ne parviens pas à les trouver sur ton site. bof bof cette année.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Au fait où sont tes photos de nos sombres lumières 2004, je ne parviens pas à les trouver sur ton site. bof bof cette année.



Mmmpfff le dernier qui a voulu me faire manger du Christmas Pudding c'était un critique gastronomique !!

Et il plaisantait pas 

Ah les illus bah voilà t'as tout dit ! faut voir le bon coté, avec les économies d'électricité cette année les impôts locaux devraient pas nous couter cher 

PS: les cherches pas sur mon site :style:


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Décembre 2004)

Ha, juste un truc, je trouve les photos "La TOF" de ZeSqual très sympa! Arf!


----------



## LeSqual (15 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ha, juste un truc, je trouve les photos "La TOF" de ZeSqual très sympa! Arf!



Chut!!!

Faut pas dire!!!!

Je voulais mettre les plus belles (après retouches) dans ce fil... si tout le monde les a vu... ça va pas le faire   

PS:Merci pour le compliments... (et le coud'boul) :rose:


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

c'est trop marrant de voir vos vraies tetes, sur les photos du Squal!!!
(surtout les portraits de Poildep, qui sont  ENORMES!)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

atmosphère étrange... parc de Yosemite 1998. en arrière-plan, les restes de la forêt après le grand incendie de 1988.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...Du coup j'ai shooté le nain de jardin de Noël des scarab
> 
> *Oh tannenBaum oh tannenBaum* ....




Ici, aussi c'est Noël...  ma compagne a déposé des objets divers et variés dans toute la maison...   

Entre Raoul la poule...






Léon le cochon...






et Eugène le bonhomme de neige, je suis gâté. 






Je ne vous dit pas le sapin...


----------



## alan.a (16 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici, aussi c'est Noël...  ma compagne a déposé des objets divers et variés dans toute la maison...
> 
> Entre Raoul la poule...
> 
> ...



C'est une forme d'hommage aux modos de Macgé ..  
Reste à savoir qui est qui ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est une forme d'hommage aux modos de Macgé ..
> Reste à savoir qui est qui ...



scarab serait éventuellement intêressé de savoir qui est Peggy la cochonne  :style: (j'aime ses yeux très francs  )






Et Joyeux Noël aux Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> scarab serait éventuellement intêressé de savoir qui est Peggy la cochonne





Ouaip Leonne ça sonnait moins bien tout de même 




... quoique ça rime


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Au fait où sont tes photos de nos sombres lumières 2004, je ne parviens pas à les trouver sur ton site. bof bof cette année.



Je suis entrain de finir le tri, et ma préfèrée n'a qu'une petite touche d'illuminations (les lettres)

Je l'ai déjà mis sur mes pages en plus petit...mais je l'ai retravaillée dans les courbes


----------



## AntoineD (17 Décembre 2004)

jolie photo, le scarab' ! 

 Moi, de mon côté, c'est plutôt les gens, en photo, alors je me permets de montrer une toute récente, que j'aime bcp, ne fût-ce que pour les regards :




​ 

 mais comme je sais, que l'on aime les bars, ici, voici une petite partie de dominos  :




​


----------



## jfr (19 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'humour évidemment : tu connais la blague de Fernand Raynaud à propos du haggish:
> 
> "au début j'ai cru que c'était de la merde: après j'ai regretté que ce n'en fût pas?"



Juste en passant, c'est pas Fernand Raynaud, c'est Jacques Bodoin
(un détail, d'accord, mais bon...)


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Décembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Juste en passant, c'est pas Fernand Raynaud, c'est Jacques Bodoin
> (un détail, d'accord, mais bon...)



Au temps pour moi !

Chuter sur du haggis : c'est rude


----------



## Madmac (19 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous et Joyeux Noêl...

Je viens d'apprendre que je participe à un safari photo au Kenya début février 2005.
Et comme j'ai vu que sur ce forum il y avait de très compétants photographes, je me disais qu'ils pourraient me donner des conseils pour le matos à emmener, et les erreurs à ne pas commettre pour vous présenter de jolies photos à mon retour.

J'ai un minolta Dimage 5 à 3,3 mégapixels avec une carte 16 mo.
2 jeux de 4 batteries rechargeables, un chargeur secteur / allume-cigare, un câble usb.

voilà. J'attends vos commentaires et conseils.


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2004)

Même pour TheBig.


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous et Joyeux Noêl...
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre que je participe à un safari photo au Kenya début février 2005.
> Et comme j'ai vu que sur ce forum il y avait de très compétants photographes, je me disais qu'ils pourraient me donner des conseils pour le matos à emmener, et les erreurs à ne pas commettre pour vous présenter de jolies photos à mon retour.
> ...



Va plutôt poser ta question, par ici...


----------



## alan.a (19 Décembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous et Joyeux Noêl...
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre que je participe à un safari photo au Kenya début février 2005.
> Et comme j'ai vu que sur ce forum il y avait de très compétants photographes, je me disais qu'ils pourraient me donner des conseils pour le matos à emmener, et les erreurs à ne pas commettre pour vous présenter de jolies photos à mon retour.
> ...



Il y a dejà eu un sujet là dessus et si tu veux en savoir plus, je te conseille d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion dans la section photo du forum


----------



## jfr (19 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

>



Ça m'a l'air effectivement assez infâme !...


----------



## alfred (19 Décembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'a l'air effectivement assez infâme !...




moi j'aime bien le haggish.  :rose:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Décembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, il tombe de la boue, c'est super dégueu. Alors un petit coup de soleil pour vous remonter le moral.  
NB : c'est un vieil ekta scanné sans dispositif diapo.


----------



## jfr (19 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ce petit bol d'air, Klakmuf ! 
(Heureusement que le moteur de la bécane est arrêté, d'ailleurs...)


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2004)

Je poursuis la découverte de mon APN, et oui, j'ai franchi le Rubicon 

Rien de miraculeux, mais on reste dans l'air vivifiant


----------



## turnover (20 Décembre 2004)

tlm !! Un petit retour avant un départ en vacances   

Belles photos alan ! Alors enfin tu as un APN 
J'aime bien la dernière, un poil centrée mais j'aime bien le gel 

Une pour la route avant de partir en vacances


----------



## alan.a (20 Décembre 2004)

Oulala , mais c'est pas du tout à l'horizontal !!! 

Et oui, la pression féminime à été plus forte que moi 
Les détails par là 

Je suis d'accord avec toi, le cadrage du gel est moyen. Mais quand j'ai pas mon Gitzo de 8 kg sous la main, je suis perdu


----------



## turnover (20 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oulala , mais c'est pas du tout à l'horizontal !!!
> 
> Et oui, la pression féminime à été plus forte que moi
> Les détails par là
> ...


Bah oui c'est pas horizontal ! tu as vu la vague ?!!    
Oh un rollei !


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

Je vois que c'est toujours aussi passionnant ici!!!    

Moi j'ai quelques problème avec le site où j'hebergeais mes photos et ya tout qui est bloqué... 

mais c'est pas pour autant que je ne prends plus de photos!!! (meme si après une chute de mon coolpix 990 à Liège) je ne peux plus regarder les photos que j'ai prise sur mon écran...)  

Un petit retour s'impose!   (ce ne sera pas de "l'art de brut" ou très peu...  )

Petit cadeau de noël....? ou alors pour bien commencer 2005!!!

Joyeuses fêtes à tous les faiseurs d'images!    :love:


----------



## kernel (22 Décembre 2004)

Voila j'espere que vous allez aimez...
Je suis pas vraiment sur d'avoir la bonne technique pour poster les photos donc si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment faire ou me passer un lien vers une aide.J'ai pas trouver dans la FAQ


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2004)

windsurf a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vraiment sur d'avoir la bonne technique pour poster les photoshttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2213&stc=1


 C'est bon ca marche.

 je me ferais bien masser moi aussi


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2004)

windsurf a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'espere que vous allez aimez...


 elle est jolie, ta copine 

 les photos ont un certain charme, aussi, il y a quelque chose à retravailler dedans, mais le noir et blanc me semblent tout à fait naturel dans ces photos et c'est déjà ça


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

windsurf a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'espere que vous allez aimez...
> Je suis pas vraiment sur d'avoir la bonne technique pour poster les photos donc si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment faire ou me passer un lien vers une aide.J'ai pas trouver dans la FAQ



J'aime bien les photos.   

Et comme conseil pratique:

mais les sur un serveur et balance les liens... (les images seront directement affichées)

ou alors ne mais que une image à la fois... (l'image sera directement affichée)


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> mais les sur un serveur et balance les liens... (les images seront directement affichées)
> 
> ou alors ne mais que une image à la fois... (l'image seront directement affichée)


 ...c'est piégeux, les "copier-coller", hein !


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est piégeux, les "copier-coller", hein !



Pas du tout si tu fais ça légalement....   

moi j'ai fait un peu trop de bidouille sans payer et je me suis fais chopper et bloquer mon compte... mais quand Pitchoune sera en vacances... on va débloquer ça et tou reviendra d'un coup!... no problemo...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout si tu fais ça légalement....
> 
> moi j'ai fait un peu trop de bidouille sans payer et je me suis fais chopper et bloquer mon compte... mais quand Pitchoune sera en vacances... on va débloquer ça et tou reviendra d'un coup!... no problemo...



Je parlais des phrases entre parenthèses


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des phrases entre parenthèses



 :rose: c corrigé...

Au moins... vous savez pourquoi ya plus mes images...


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Décembre 2004)

'

3 photos d'un petit concert dans un bar très mal éclairé... J'aimerais vos avis notamment sur la dernière qui a une petite particularité... Sinon au sujet de la 2 le noir plus intense du tirage papier est plus flatteur.

Nikon F80, 50mm f1.8, Kodak TriX 400
















'+


----------



## AntoineD (23 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 3 photos d'un petit concert dans un bar très mal éclairé... J'aimerais vos avis notamment sur la dernière qui a une petite particularité... Sinon au sujet de la 2 le noir plus intense du tirage papier est plus flatteur.


 Ben, je sais pas trop qui penser... j'ai peur que les cadrages ne soient pas les plus appropriés... Par exemple, la dernière a un petit quelque chose, mais la composition de la photo me paraît un peu "bancale"... Quant à celle du milieu, le visage du monsieur, largement sur-ex, mériterait bien un petit masquage. 



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Nikon F80, 50mm f1.8, Kodak TriX 400


 Tu développe toi-même ? Si c'est le cas, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller d'exposer dans ces conditions ta TX à 1600 et de la développer dans de la Diafine (BKA). Tu garderas le grain qu'il y a à 400 et surtout le surdéveloppement ne gonflera pas trop les hautes lumière tout en gardant du détail dans les ombres. Un chouette révélateur que je viens juste de découvrir


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je sais pas trop qui penser... j'ai peur que les cadrages ne soient pas les plus appropriés... Par exemple, la dernière a un petit quelque chose, mais la composition de la photo me paraît un peu "bancale"...


En fait il s'agit d'un miroir sur un des murs du bar, j'ai un peu galéré pour obtenir quelque chose de correct...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quant à celle du milieu, le visage du monsieur, largement sur-ex, mériterait bien un petit masquage.


J'ai volontairement utilisé la mesure spot sur son visage, la seule partie réellement éclairée, pour que le reste se perde dans le noir...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu développe toi-même ? Si c'est le cas, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller d'exposer dans ces conditions ta TX à 1600 et de la développer dans de la Diafine (BKA). Tu garderas le grain qu'il y a à 400 et surtout le surdéveloppement ne gonflera pas trop les hautes lumière tout en gardant du détail dans les ombres. Un chouette révélateur que je viens juste de découvrir


Non je ne développe pas moi même, mais je voulais justement tenter un de ces jours de pousser la pellicule à des sensibilités plus hautes, pour voir.  Merci pour ta réaction !

'+


----------



## ZePoupi (23 Décembre 2004)

Holala, dites, vous avez fini avec vos théories hein?  Le Gogn, tes photos de concerts sont toujours parfaites, et tu maitrises plutôt bien le sujet je trouve... 

Moi, je reste sur des choses un peu plus terre à terre... ha ben oui, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté de photos et cette fois, je vous bombarde de portraits d'un magnifique chaton.   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   





















Voilà, et un poil en avance... Joyeux Noël tout le monde!    :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Holala, dites, vous avez fini avec vos théories hein?  Le Gogn, tes photos de concerts sont toujours parfaites, et tu maitrises plutôt bien le sujet je trouve...


Merci mon bon, mais tu rigoles, j'ai plein de progrès à faire, je débute moi ! :rose: 

Bon ben j'en mets une autre de la même série... Elle est utilisée en page d'accueil de ce site.






'+


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2004)

Y'a pas a tortiller du cul: j'aime beaucoup tes photos Gognol  

Phootek: désolé je suis allergique aux cahts....ah...aahhh...aaaHHH.... TTTCCCHOOOUUUUMMMM!


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas a tortiller du cul: j'aime beaucoup tes photos Gognol


Merci ! :rose: Et puis tu peux tortiller du cul sans problème, Iggy qui tortille du cul ça le fait grave ! :love:

'+


----------



## AntoineD (23 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai volontairement utilisé la mesure spot sur son visage, la seule partie réellement éclairée, pour que le reste se perde dans le noir...



 si c'est un tirage de labo lambda, tu devrais préciser au labo que tu veux un tirage calibré sur sa tronche.  Parce que là c'est trop blanc... ça manque de matière 



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne développe pas moi même, mais je voulais justement tenter un de ces jours de pousser la pellicule à des sensibilités plus hautes, pour voir.  Merci pour ta réaction !
> '+



eh eh you're welcome !  Petit conseil en passant : su tu veux pousser la pelloche, je te conseille de prendre de  la HP5+ si tu traites ça en labo traditionnel : elle est plus souple que la tri-x dans un traitement banal... Et dans tous les cas, évite d'aller au delà de 1600 ou prends carrément de l'Ilford Delta 3200.
Voilà c'était la minute technique


----------



## AntoineD (23 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Holala, dites, vous avez fini avec vos théories hein?  Le Gogn, tes photos de concerts sont toujours parfaites, et tu maitrises plutôt bien le sujet je trouve...



Si on peut plus rien dire...   :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (24 Décembre 2004)

Le visage livide peut être un parti pris qui se défend.
Intrinsèquement la photo est bonne, ce qui "surprend", c'est qu'elle tranche avec la série.

Par contre, l'aston martinesque Tri X n'a rien a voir avec la land rovereuse HP5+ .... 

Tri X surex d'un 1/2 (voire 1) diaph, developpement classique dans du D76 1+1 ou du Rodinal pour sortir le grain et avoir une belle netteté (un de mes preferré, très économique en plus)
Pour des choses plus douces, microdol ou Xtol et j'ai eu de très bons résultats dans du Téténal Emofin à 2 bains (pour réduire le contraste). Mais ça remonte à loin et c'est tellement une question de goûts et de manière de travailler qu'il est difficile de donner des réponses tranchées !!

Ensuite, reste à choisir le papier


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon bon, mais tu rigoles, j'ai plein de progrès à faire, je débute moi ! :rose:
> 
> Bon ben j'en mets une autre de la même série... Elle est utilisée en page d'accueil de ce site.
> 
> '+



Non mais ho, t'es fou le Gogn ou quoi? Tu veux que je te file une baffe? Tu oses prétendre que tu débutes? Oui bon ok... mais c'est pas la peine de nous en foutre plein la vue avec de telles photos hein? Parce que moi aussi je débute!  
En un mot, tout simplement SUPERBE!!! La lumière est à tombée par terre!!!   Magnifique!
Bon, pis mes chats, vous vous en foutez hein? A part JPMiss qui atchoum... tsssss... vous méritez des baffes tiens...


----------



## alan.a (24 Décembre 2004)

Mais oui, ils sont mignons tes petits chats 
La première est la plus belle à mes yeux.

Mais sur ton site, je préfère de loin tes photos du zoo.


----------



## Deedee (24 Décembre 2004)

nan moi j'en m'en fous pas de tes chats ils sont à craquer ! :king: 

Très belles photos sur ton site aussi, ça me donne encore plus envie de me lancer (enfin...) dans la photo pour de vrai..

Joyeux Noel


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Merci ! :rose: Et puis tu peux tortiller du cul sans problème, Iggy qui tortille du cul ça le fait grave ! :love:
> 
> '+


 C'est vrai que ca le fait moins avec Topaloff


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ca le fait moins avec Topaloff



Arf! Excellent!


----------



## Deedee (24 Décembre 2004)

à croquer pas à craquer les pitits chats....j'ai du mal aujourd'hui...!


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> à croquer pas à craquer les pitits chats....j'ai du mal aujourd'hui...!



 Ben c'est Noël quoi... les nerfs qui "craquent" sans doute!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2004)

J'inaugure mon Ixus 40 en ce jour de Noël.


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Décembre 2004)

Noël, noël...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mais sur ton site, je préfère de loin tes photos du zoo.



chouette ton site, phootek  
(merci pour arte-radio... je connaissais pas, c'est genial...)

ho fait, t'as quoi comme appareil ?


----------



## charlex (25 Décembre 2004)

voila mon chien !




et encore mon chien ! lol !


----------



## ZePoupi (25 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> chouette ton site, phootek
> (merci pour arte-radio... je connaissais pas, c'est genial...)
> 
> ho fait, t'as quoi comme appareil ?



Coucou Kasparov!  Merci, et y'a pas de quoi!  
Pour mon appareil, j'ai un Canon 10D que j'aimerais utiliser beaucoup plus régulièrement... ces derniers mois, manque de temps considérable!  
Voilà! Et Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Klakmuf (25 Décembre 2004)

charlex a dit:
			
		

> voila mon chien !
> et encore mon chien ! lol !



Çuila aussi il est mimi
mais on l'appelle Pissedru, devinez pourquoi ?


----------



## coyita (26 Décembre 2004)

Question idiote due à mon inexpérience : je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces carrés bleus avec un ? à l'intérieur. Quelle manip faut-il faire ?


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote due à mon inexpérience : je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces carrés bleus avec un ? à l'intérieur. Quelle manip faut-il faire ?



Ce sont des images qui ne sont plus à disposition sur un serveur sans doute...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des images qui ne sont plus à disposition sur un serveur sans doute...




C'est meme sur


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Décembre 2004)

Bon, allez... avec ce temps morose, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains et mon fidèle 10D pour aller affronter le froid dans la région fribourgeoise... et voilà ce que j'ai "shooté"    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

C'est beau le néan


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Décembre 2004)

Merci JP! 
Ho, et celle-ci en rentrant... chouette avec l'effet de flotte par terre...  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2004)

Elle etait pas deja sur ton site celle là?
Jolie en tout cas cet effet de symetrie


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elle etait pas deja sur ton site celle là?
> Jolie en tout cas cet effet de symetrie



Oui, tout-à-fait, mais cette fois-ci j'ai pu le faire avec mon 50mm, c'était un test rapidos en rentrant. Mais j'aime plutôt bien l'effet de rendu de lumière, et les couleurs...


----------



## Deedee (26 Décembre 2004)

C'est ou cette photo psychédélique ?? enfin c'est quoi en fait exactement ? Elle est déjà sur ton site mais sans l'eau par terre non ?


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou cette photo psychédélique ?? enfin c'est quoi en fait exactement ? Elle est déjà sur ton site mais sans l'eau par terre non ?



 Hehe! He bien, ce que l'on voit, ce n'est pas un tunnel, mais un pont (Grandfey - Fribourg - Suisse). Juste au-dessus, il y a une ligne de chemin de fer... et petit détail historique, ce pont a une armature métallique créé par Monsieur Gustave Eiffel en personne. Mais au fil des ans, celle-ci s'est quelque peu déteriorée (passage des trains), et pour y remédier, les autorités ont décidé de créer un coffrage en béton tout autour de l'armature...    Voilà. 

Et là, he bien vu qu'il a pas mal neigé dans le coin... avec le vent, la neige s'est déposée sur le sol et a gentiment fondue.    
Voilà!


----------



## alan.a (26 Décembre 2004)

Bientôt de nouvelles photos, quand Capucine aura terminé de bosser dessus


----------



## AntoineD (26 Décembre 2004)

la première, perdue dans tout ce blanc, elle est magnifique, phootek !  

La seconde, pour ma part, est très banale, je trouve... réussie, mais banale, enfin, "déjà vue", quoi. Mais c'est joli quand même hi hi 

Nota : j'ai voulu t'envoyer un coup de boule mais le serveur y veut pô faut que j'en donne plus à d'autres... tssS.


----------



## Deedee (26 Décembre 2004)

mmm oki merci


----------



## ZePoupi (26 Décembre 2004)

Tsssss Antoine... 
Ben oui c'est banal! Mais là, je n'avais pas vu ce pont avec de la flotte sur le sol, et je trouvais que ça donnait une chouette ambiance. Maintenant, si cela a déjà été vu, ben oui!   Et alors?  
Je reste patient pour le coup de boule... 

Pour Deedee, mais je t'en prie!


----------



## LeSqual (27 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote due à mon inexpérience : je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces carrés bleus avec un ? à l'intérieur. Quelle manip faut-il faire ?



Désolé pour les petits "carré bleu"... Le site sur lequel j'hébergeais mes photos à bloqué l'accès parce que je les ai un peu pris pour des cons et ils l'ont remarqué...    :rose:  Je suis sur le point de recréer qqch de nouveau....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote due à mon inexpérience : je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces carrés bleus avec un ? à l'intérieur. Quelle manip faut-il faire ?



Les miennes postées récemment...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans un souci d'ordre (mais dans le désordre)...   j'ai regroupé sur un site les photos que j'ai posté récemment dans ce sujet.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> si c'est un tirage de labo lambda, tu devrais préciser au labo que tu veux un tirage calibré sur sa tronche.  Parce que là c'est trop blanc... ça manque de matière


Je vais chez Negatif + à Paris. Comme je l'avais dit en préambule le rendu des tirages papier est quand même meilleur. Là c'est du brut de scan rapidement retouché en lumière et contraste sur iPhoto. En tout merci à toi et Alan pour les conseils tirages, même si pour l'instant je ne vais que les garder dans un coin avec peu de chance de les exploiter (développer mes photos moi même serait vraiment trop prenant et disproportionné par rapport à mon but de départ).

'+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Lyon ce matin 12h 30 (après 30 mn de neige) 

Je n'ai pas touché au vignettage du au 18 mm, 
je ferais un tour sur le sujet + tard...


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Décembre 2004)

Savez-vous qu'on a senti le raz de marée jusque ici     Seulement des dégats materiels, pas l'horreur qu'on a pu voir, mais tout de même... :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Lyon ce matin 12h 30 (après 30 mn de neige)



Chouette!!!   

Vivement que ça débarque dans nos belles montagnes Suisse!!!   

Vous nous en laissez un peu...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Chouette!!!
> 
> Vivement que ça débarque dans nos belles montagnes Suisse!!!
> 
> Vous nous en laissez un peu...    :rateau:




T'inquiétes, ça ne devrait tarder... et puis à Lyon elle ne fait que passer 1 ou 2 journées 

Allez un petit "crop" à 100% c'est mieux


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiétes, ça ne devrait tarder... et puis à Lyon elle ne fait que passer 1 ou 2 journées
> 
> Allez un petit "crop" à 100% c'est mieux



C bon!!!   

Elle est là!!!    

Cool!!! :love: 

jeudi c sur les pistes!!!


----------



## alan.a (28 Décembre 2004)

En Normandie, il fait plus beau 






Pour ceux qui ont suivi, voici la première vue sortie de la Linhof.
C'est un enchantement pour les yeux !!!

Mille mercis à toi grand fou 

Et si je crop à 100 % ... ça donne ça  (et encore mon scanner et loin de valoir un Imacon !!!)


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Décembre 2004)

Pas de neige mais des bestioles dans le jardin...


----------



## alan.a (29 Décembre 2004)

Que de souvenirs ! 

Enfant, j'étais persuadé que j'arriverai à en dresser un ...


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Il a neigé dans le Sud !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

Wouaow superbe lumière!!! 
Tu as (pardon: sa Majesté a) retouché des trucs ou c'est du pur jus?


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

A peine : une petite sous-ex à la prise de vue et une _légère_ accentuation des contrastes. Ceci étant, j'ai les boules disco gelées : dix minutes à attendre le rayon, prévisible vu l'avancée des nuages.

Je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir un jour récuperer ma masculinité. Là elles sont couchées (en boule, evidemment) sur le radiateur, glissant lentement dans la flaque du givre fondant.


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il a neigé dans le Sud !



oula comme c'est beau chez nous dans le sud. Le vent d' aujourd'hui lave le ciel à grands coups de pinceaux. Lumière fabuleuse pour shooter  :style:

Bravo Sa Majesté  


Les pauvres Boules de Sa MAjesté


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

>



Minimaliste et magnifique


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A peine : une petite sous-ex à la prise de vue et une _légère_ accentuation des contrastes. Ceci étant, j'ai les boules disco gelées : dix minutes à attendre le rayon, prévisible vu l'avancée des nuages.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir un jour récuperer ma masculinité. Là elles sont couchées (en boule, evidemment) sur le radiateur, glissant lentement dans la flaque du givre fondant.


  Sa Majesté a les boules disco bien sensibles (sauf vot' respect) 




  Laponie Fevier 2003 (au bord de l'ocean arctique)
  J'ai deja posté cette photo mais j'ai pas pu resister


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oula comme c'est beau chez nous dans le sud. Le vent d' aujourd'hui lave le ciel à grands coups de pinceaux. Lumière fabuleuse pour shooter



Clair... Quand j'ai vu ca ce matin, je me suis dit : " _Ta majesté, sauf ton respect, il faut que tu te remues le cul_ ". 

Une demi heure après, de l'autre coté : peu de neige sur la montagne Sainte Victoire mais un ciel comme détouré sous Photoshop !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Laponie Fevier 2003 (au bord de l'ocean arctique)
> J'ai deja posté cette photo mais j'ai pas pu resister



Tu es donc allé jusqu'à essayer l'antigel en intraveineuse


----------



## AntoineD (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté a les boules disco bien sensibles (sauf vot' respect)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 c'est quoi le secret ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es donc allé jusqu'à essayer l'antigel en intraveineuse


 Par voie orale ca marche deja tres bien. La gnôle des Lapons (dont j'ai oublié le nom imprononçable) est tres efficace


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clair... Quand j'ai vu ca ce matin, je me suis dit : " _Ta majesté, sauf ton respect, il faut que tu te remues le cul_ ".
> 
> Une demi heure après, de l'autre coté : peu de neige sur la montagne Sainte Victoire mais un ciel comme détouré sous Photoshop !



le coup de les sortir tes * boules *


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le secret ?


 Voir le post juste au dessus  

 Bon en plus: tu te met en maillot a la derniere seconde et tu exhorte le photographe de se magner le cul


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Une autre photo prise ce matin.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

Eh, oh, moi aussi je peux faire comme Sa Majesté...    






 

C'est bien aussi chez nous.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

arf les préalpes médianes plastiques. mais le pli sur la photo d'amok est mieux


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arf les préalpes médianes plastiques. mais le pli sur la photo d'amok est mieux



Un pli visible de la Sainte Victoire, toujours (déjà postée mais le lien est naze) :


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Un autre, assez extraordinaire du côté de Ouarzazate (Maroc) :


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Et une dernière pour toi, darling Supermoquette qui aime tant les plis ! 

Sur la route de Kathmandu, Népal :


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

superbes photos de géol, tu comprends pourquoi j'aime mon métier ?   

mais dans toutes le seul pli était celui-là :


----------



## AntoineD (29 Décembre 2004)

allez parler de plis au sri lanka, tiens... en ce moment... effet garanti, je pense  

Ok, c'est de mauvais goût.


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> superbes photos de géol, tu comprends pourquoi j'aime mon métier ?
> 
> mais dans toutes le seul pli était celui-là



Et sur la photo du Maroc, c'est quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et sur la photo du Maroc, c'est quoi ?


Un "effet topo", tu as de belles strates planes interférant avec des collines et petits ravins et ça donne une impression de courbure* et de répétition*, d'ou l'intérêt de la photo  :love: 

*nan... t'as compris hein ?


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Et ca, c'est quoi ?!   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais dans toutes le seul pli était celui-là :



en tous cas on en voit aucun sur ma photo  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ca, c'est quoi ?!   :love:



un petit tour dans le Petit Colorado  ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ca, c'est quoi ?!   :love:



J'en ai une plus grosse et plus renflée au bout:






 :rateau:


----------



## Klakmuf (29 Décembre 2004)

L'a un peu neigé ces jours-ci, alors j'ai mis les chaines...


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une plus grosse et plus renflée au bout:
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Ils vous manquent des choses à mon avis... (oui: Amok et jpMisss)


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

Voilà ! On essaie de cultiver les masses forumeuses (ca sert d'os*) en profitant du fait d'avoir sous la main un géologue et Moooossieur Miss, a son habitude, fait lentement glisser le sujet vers le scabreux ! Et après, il parait que c'est moi l'obsédé ! 

* On peut l'écrire comme ca vu que le but est aussi d'attirer des publicitaires.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ! On essaie de cultiver les masses forumeuses (ca sert d'os*) en profitant du fait d'avoir sous la main un géologue et Moooossieur Miss, a son habitude, fait lentement glisser le sujet vers le scabreux ! Et après, il parait que c'est moi l'obsédé !
> 
> * On peut l'écrire comme ca vu que le but est aussi d'attirer des publicitaires.



Ah mais pas du tout!   
Je soupçonne supermoquette d'avoir soudoyé Mackie (a propos d'une histoire avec une adolescente tout juste post-pubère et nioubie de surcroit) pour obtenir mes logs et poster des insannités sous mon pseudo!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ils vous manquent des choses à mon avis... (oui: Amok et jpMisss)



Pour ma part je viens de vérifier: le compte y est.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

c'est des cheminées de fée, car il y a un truc qui protège le dessus de "l'érosion"   

tu peux avoir la même chôse sur un glacier si une large pierre crée de l'ombre


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

Oh! Une AES!


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Quelle AES, de belle taille


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais pas du tout!
> Je soupçonne supermoquette d'avoir soudoyé Mackie (a propos d'une histoire avec une adolescente tout juste post-pubère et nioubie de surcroit) pour obtenir mes logs et poster des insannités sous mon pseudo!



Parfait, je prends note. Excusez moi, mon bon JP, d'avoir pensé (ne serait-ce qu'une seconde) que vous étiez responsable de ce post abject.

Je ne sais ce qu'a le Mackie en ce moment. Probablement l'approche de son voyage dans le Sud, puisque les fêtes de Noel ne l'ont visiblement pas calmé. Il crie à tue-tête partout qu'il va épouser Macelene et que les noces à peine terminées ils partiront en lune de miel dans l'Apple Store de Tokyo. Le pauvre garçon n'a plus toute sa tête : il nous parle d'orgasmes à répétition, de corps bouillants sous ses doigts, de deltas clapotants sous la lune et à chacune de nos questions abrège d'un mystérieux : "tu ne sai pa tou sur moi".

:affraid:


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je viens de vérifier: le compte y est.



Damned : moi j'en ai en trop ! :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Damned : moi j'en ai en trop ! :affraid:



Exclusif:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

MÔsieur supermoquette je vous demande de vous arreter!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

gaffe ou je parle des plis en blague à tabac


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Exclusif:



On dirait le portrait officiel de mon grand père : Amok -2 dit "le bannisseur" !


----------



## molgow (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il a neigé dans le Sud !


  Ici aussi 




​


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Exclusif:



chouette, la Cappadoce


----------



## alan.a (29 Décembre 2004)

Eh oh, moi aussi j'ai 3 gosses (faut demander un interprète québécois si vous ne comprenez pas )

Aujourd'hui, petite journée à la capitale (et ses admirables cafés doubles à 3 euros 50 servis avec la gueule à l'envers).

Après avoir vu la prodigieuse expo de Bernd et Hilla Becher à Pompidou (j'en tremble encore - dépêchez vous, ça ferme le 3 janvier) et après une visite à la galerie de l'évolution pour faire plaisir aux enfants 






il a bien fallu que je m'occupe sur l'autoroute

Alors voici 30 secondes d'autoroute






30 secondes d'un bus qui passe






et 30 secondes de lignes blanches


----------



## olof (30 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> il a bien fallu que je m'occupe sur l'autoroute
> 
> Alors voici 30 secondes d'autoroute



Rassure-nous, c'est pas toi qui conduit ?


----------



## alan.a (30 Décembre 2004)

Évidemment 

Moi je suis juste bon à conduire dans Paris, la conduite Parisienne stresse bcp trop ma femme et elle passe son temps à leur gueuler dessus 

Et puis comme je connais Paris pour y avoir vécu, c'est simple pour arriver à bon port.


----------



## yoav (30 Décembre 2004)

Voila à quoi servent les stickers Apple...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2004)

Premières photos en extérieur avec mon Ixus 40 lors de mon jogging hebdomadaire.
Ma transpiration et la petite pluie fine ne sont pas idéale pour cette petite machine mais bon, c'était l'occasion de le tester. 
Il est tellement petit et léger qu'il ne gène pas du tout pour courir par contre faut-il un apn pour courir? Non.


----------



## Klakmuf (30 Décembre 2004)

17h15, retours du ski, ça bouchonne...heureusement que je ne suis pas en vacances


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment
> 
> Moi je suis juste bon à conduire dans Paris, la conduite Parisienne stresse bcp trop ma femme et elle passe son temps à leur gueuler dessus
> 
> Et puis comme je connais Paris pour y avoir vécu, c'est simple pour arriver à bon port.



J'adore le bus qui passe, ça ressemble aux fonds d'écran que l'on peut trouver sur Customize.org par exemple...


----------



## jfr (30 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le bus qui passe, ça ressemble aux fonds d'écran que l'on peut trouver sur Customize.org par exemple...



Exactement! Ces trois photos sont tout bonnement extrêmement belles.

Bravo aussi pour les photos de neige de Klakmuf et Paul _(le Ixus 40, c'est un nouveau APN? Plus petit que le 400?)_

Quant à Sa Majesté, impeccable, comme d'hab!


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> (le Ixus 40, c'est un nouveau APN? Plus petit que le 400?)[/I]



Oui, plus fin, enfin réactif (comparé au V3) et avec un écran plus grand.


----------



## g.robinson (30 Décembre 2004)

Voici ma première contribution dans ce thread.
C'est noël en Normandie. Je précise que malgré les apparences, c'est noël 2004.
Ne soyez pas trop dur avec ce brin d'humour


----------



## alan.a (30 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le bus qui passe, ça ressemble aux fonds d'écran que l'on peut trouver sur Customize.org par exemple...



J'ai une commande pour une carte de voeux et je pense que je ne vais pas me fatiguer.
Ça devrait rentrer dans les critères du client.


----------



## pixelemon (30 Décembre 2004)

je fais du portrait et c'est un ami, Marco que j'ai pris un soir de "party" après qu'il se sois refait une beauté (comprenne qui pourra )


----------



## Amophis (30 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, plus fin, enfin réactif (comparé au V3) et avec un écran plus grand.





Ixus 40   Pooowwwaaahhhhh  !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Ixus 40   Pooowwwaaahhhhh  !!!!!!



Clair.  Cette après-midi lors de la promenade du chien...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je fais du portrait et c'est un ami, Marco que j'ai pris un soir de "party" après qu'il se sois refait une beauté (comprenne qui pourra )


 Ah ah! On dirait supermoquette sans les moustaches


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je fais du portrait et c'est un ami, Marco que j'ai pris un soir de "party" après qu'il se sois refait une beauté (comprenne qui pourra )


Ben en fait comprendre c'est facile, il faut juste savoir s'il n'y a pas ou que de des pupilles   je vote pas


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

Quelques photos prises toute à l'heure lors de la balade canine.


----------



## alan.a (31 Décembre 2004)

Juste au niveau du panneau d'autoroute qui indique de ne rien jeter par-dessus la balustrade !

Il y a donc bien du monde là dessous


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Juste au niveau du panneau d'autoroute qui indique de ne rien jeter par-dessus la balustrade !
> 
> Il y a donc bien du monde là dessous



A cet endroit je crois me souvenir qu'il n'y en a pas...  Donc vous pouvez balancer...


----------



## jfr (31 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi, mais voici des photos qui me font irrésistiblement penser à celles de l'Amok, par leur côté graphique...






_(c'est un compliment, Webo...) _


----------



## jfr (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon voiià. J'ai refait un peu mon site de photos. Y a de tout, des photos très trafiquées (beaucoup), ou très naturelles (un peu).
Si vous avez un moment à perdre, vous pouvez y *faire un tour*...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi, mais voici des photos qui me font irrésistiblement penser à celles de l'Amok, par leur côté graphique...
> 
> _(c'est un compliment, Webo...) _



Sans doute parce que j'utilise le même thème de Galerie que l'Amok pour mes photos.  Je n'oserais prétendre égaler, voire surpasser Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont).


----------



## alan.a (31 Décembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi, mais voici des photos qui me font irrésistiblement penser à celles de l'Amok, par leur côté graphique...
> 
> [/I]



A moins que le chien de Webo ne soit en fait un Cani Lupus ...
Rien ne dit que ce soit vraiment Webo qui ait fait les photos


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A moins que le chien de Webo ne soit en fait un Cani Lupus ...
> Rien ne dit que ce soit vraiment Webo qui ait fait les photos



 La foudre va s'abattre sur toi malheureux: oser comparer l'Amok à un yorkshire (le chien de mes parents  ) de quelques kilos... :affraid: Tu as osé...  A mon avis tu vas finir l'an 2004 au frais, et probablement sans jamais connaître la saveur de l'an 2005.


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

une photo que j'ai faite au japon et que j'aime bien


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Clair.  Cette après-midi lors de la promenade du chien...



Le lac penche un peu non?


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Le lac penche un peu non?



mais non, ça tire mine de rien un york


----------



## alan.a (31 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La foudre va s'abattre sur toi malheureux: oser comparer l'Amok à un yorkshire (le chien de mes parents  ) de quelques kilos... :affraid: Tu as osé...  A mon avis tu vas finir l'an 2004 au frais, et probablement sans jamais connaître la saveur de l'an 2005.



Fichtre, tu crois que mon avenir est compromis ??? La lignée des Aubry risque-t-elle le bannissement ad vitam eternam ?

Auguste digne impériale olympienne et révérée Majesté, voilà, j'ai merdé. :rose: 

Que votre courroux fasse son oeuvre, mais par pitié, épargnez mes bulbes d'amaryllis, je viens juste de les planter !


----------



## toto (31 Décembre 2004)

La randonnée à skis est ma passion et la première fois de la saison reste toujours un moment de pur bonheur, particulièrement en cette journée sublime de St Sylvestre!
 Avec mes potes JC et Olivier en route pour la Fava (Valais, rive droite du Rhône, région Sanetsch - Alan.a tu connais, j'imagine?)
   Allez, bonne et heureuse année 2005 à tous!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

Vieille photo N & B que j'ai développée moi-même et que j'aime bien:


----------



## alan.a (1 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> La randonnée à skis est ma passion et la première fois de la saison reste toujours un moment de pur bonheur, particulièrement en cette journée sublime de St Sylvestre!
> Avec mes potes JC et Olivier en route pour la Fava (Valais, rive droite du Rhône, région Sanetsch - Alan.a tu connais, j'imagine?)
> Allez, bonne et heureuse année 2005 à tous!!





J'aime bcp Sanetsch !!! Je n'ai jamais grimpé les grandes voies, j'ai juste grimpé les quelques blocs qui s'y trouvent.

Mais Sanetsch est aussi une première pour moi, c'est à cet endroit que j'ai fait mon premier Quicktime VR (il n'est pas à 360 ° ... ma tente est le tunnel, et David popotte)

Bonne année à tous, je m'en vais voir la boulangère.


----------



## Klakmuf (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous et aux autres !!!


----------



## jfr (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année, Klakmuf!
joli, ton bonzai géant, macinside !...


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année, Klakmuf!
> joli, ton bonzai géant, macinside !...



il y en a d'autre la


----------



## jfr (2 Janvier 2005)

Drôle de ciel ce matin pas loin de chez moi...


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y en a d'autre la



Pour les amoureux des jardins japonais , c'est du classique de bon aloi, prises de vues au 8 x 20".

Pour une approche plus contemporaine, j'ai vu chez un ami photographe/éditeur le très beau livre de Patricia Almeida, No parking (ISBN : 2-915409-02-1 ), tout juste sorti des rotatives.


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> La randonnée à skis est ma passion et la première fois de la saison reste toujours un moment de pur bonheur, particulièrement en cette journée sublime de St Sylvestre!
> Avec mes potes JC et Olivier en route pour la Fava (Valais, rive droite du Rhône, région Sanetsch - Alan.a tu connais, j'imagine?)
> Allez, bonne et heureuse année 2005 à tous!!



Bonjour Toto
j'avais poste il y a un certain temps des photos de montagnes. et tu m'avais demande où c'etait.
et bien tu dois connaitre, ainsi que d'autres, vu le nombre de suisses trainant sur ce forum : il s'agit du col du grand St Bernard : lieu magnifique, que je connais seulement en été pour l'instant.
bonne année à tous.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> La randonnée à skis est ma passion et la première fois de la saison reste toujours un moment de pur bonheur, particulièrement en cette journée sublime de St Sylvestre!
> Avec mes potes JC et Olivier en route pour la Fava (Valais, rive droite du Rhône, région Sanetsch - Alan.a tu connais, j'imagine?)
> Allez, bonne et heureuse année 2005 à tous!!


 Merde ! ça donne sacrément envie.... :rose:


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amoureux des jardins japonais , c'est du classique de bon aloi, prises de vues au 8 x 20".



j'ai pas ça comme appareil photo, j'ai qu'un EOS 300D et un EOS 100


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2005)

Ce n'est pas l'appareil qui compte, mais le béret sur la tête


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

... au bord du lac Léman 





       (cliquez sur les zimages pour une vue panoramique)





 (photos numériques faites avec l'ixus V )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Corse fin juin


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

La Balagne ?   ce serait pas depuis les hauts d'ile rousse ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La Balagne ?   ce serait pas depuis les hauts d'ile rousse ?



golfe de la Liscia (Sagone) pris du col de San Bastiano (D81)    à peu près certain


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Janvier 2005)

Ma dernière photo de 2004.


----------



## molgow (2 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> en cette journée sublime de St Sylvestre!


  Le 31 pour moi, c'était sur les pistes 

  Mais le 29 était pas mal avec les peaux :love:


----------



## giloo (2 Janvier 2005)

voici une photo de mon chien chipo, un boxer


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2005)

Une photo prise le 26 décembre sur le spot de surf juste à coté de chez moi à sainte barbe (plouharnel) :love:


----------



## Amophis (2 Janvier 2005)

Un prise de vue depuis le Queen's land en Australie, avec un KD300Z (ma copine n'avait pas encore l'IXUS 40)


----------



## Deedee (2 Janvier 2005)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ... au bord du lac Léman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout simplement splendide...!


----------



## toto (3 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le 31 pour moi, c'était sur les pistes
> 
> Mais le 29 était pas mal avec les peaux :love:


 Wow, t'as tracé tout seul? Belle ambiance aux Monts Chevreuils, comme d'hab - il me tarde de faire le Pic Chaussy dans la région...dommage pour la hausse des températures à venir qui va compromettre la qualité de la neige...anyway, les aventures _in extenso_ à La Fava c'est là, enjoy!


----------



## toto (3 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le 31 pour moi, c'était sur les pistes
> 
> Mais le 29 était pas mal avec les peaux :love:


 Wow, t'as tracé tout seul? Belle ambiance aux Monts Chevreuils, comme d'hab - il me tarde de faire le Pic Chaussy dans la région...dommage pour la hausse des températures à venir qui va compromettre la qualité de la neige...anyway, les aventures _in extenso_ à La Fava *c'est là*, enjoy!


----------



## molgow (3 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Wow, t'as tracé tout seul?



Je suis monté seul, mais vu le monde qu'il y avait ce jour-là, j'étais pas si seul que ça


----------



## esope (4 Janvier 2005)

Nice "by night" pour les deux premières et un coucher de soleil sur une plage vers chez moi pour la troisième...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Janvier 2005)

Petite montagne, Jura.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Une fleur pour mon premier post de l'année... 
Que 2005 vous soit bénéfique


----------



## turnover (5 Janvier 2005)

bonne année, bonne santé !!

 Scarab l'année commence bien superbe fleur et superbe les betteraves rouges !!    
Voici ma contrib, première photo 2005.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> ...betteraves rouges !!
> Voici ma contrib, première photo 2005.



Très beau N&B, et très bô fiston aussi Cédric 
Et Merci 

(la bettrave c'est pas du neuf, je crois que Silvia en a une version "carte postale" )


----------



## Silvia (5 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (la bettrave c'est pas du neuf, je crois que Silvia en a une version "carte postale" )



Oui, oui, une superbe carte postale.  :love:   
(La giraffe est encore plus belle avec son nouveau cadre.   )


----------



## Silvia (5 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Turnover et Petit Scarabée, vous commencez l'année avec de très belles images. 

Mon Paul pour ses premières photos de l'année était moins frais...   

Attention, il s'est appliqué pour prendre cette photo...


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

:rose:  :love: Toujours un régal de venir prendre l'air dans ce fil... Des histoires de fleurs de neige... c'est bon merci 

_Moi je suis en panne en ce moment... _


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Janvier 2005)

J'ai déménagé... (une autre dans les "Users de la nuit")

Brut de scan, comme d'hab...

'+


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Une fleur pour mon premier post de l'année...
> Que 2005 vous soit bénéfique



ça fait très "image de pub".... mais J'ADORE!!! :love: (même si c pas DIOR)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Une fleur pour mon premier post de l'année...


 Rhâ la la, l'est trop fort ce scarab'. Tres bonne idée cette mise en pages des 3 photos 
 Et la sur ex qui fait pratiquement disparaitre les pétales dans le fond! 

 Tu bosse pour quelle marque de parfum en ce moment?  

 Bonne année a tous


----------



## turnover (6 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Très beau N&B, et très bô fiston aussi Cédric
> Et Merci
> 
> (la bettrave c'est pas du neuf, je crois que Silvia en a une version "carte postale" )


Merci merci  

Pour la betterave, je l'avais jamais vu et puis je vais pas souvent dessus ce site là (bravo pour le portrait aussi), y'a pas de fil rss 



			
				Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Turnover et Petit Scarabée, vous commencez l'année avec de très belles images.
> 
> Mon Paul pour ses premières photos de l'année était moins frais...
> 
> Attention, il s'est appliqué pour prendre cette photo...


Je dirai pas mieux    mais moi j'ai filmé sinon y'aurai eu que du bougé !


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

à effacer


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

Bon, voici quelques photos moins belles, mais elles répondent à une demande d'Achille, mon cadet, qui voulait que je montre son poney : "ou qui y a tes photos, tu sais, où c'est tout orange"

Alors je m'éxécute  

Achille et Hold-up









son frère qui maîtrise 





et pdt ce temps, Capucine fait piscine dans son pot à cornichons  





Sinon les photos précédentes sont très belles !!!


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

a effacer


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

Euh ... je crois que j'ai un peu abusé ....

la base de données ratatouille et j'ai essayé 3 fois de suite de poster mon message, car j'avais un message d'alerte m'informant d'un pb avec la database ...

En fait, c'est passé  mais maintenant je n'arrive plus à les effacer ....


Gentil Modo, tu peux sortir ta gomme STP ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici quelques photos moins belles, mais elles répondent à une demande d'Achille, mon cadet, qui voulait que je montre son poney : "ou qui y a tes photos, tu sais, où c'est tout orange"
> 
> Alors je m'éxécute



Et tu fais bien de t'éxécuter...

Les bonheurs simples sont peut être plus personnels, mais sûrement
pas "moins beaux" que d'autres genres à montrer, au contraire.
(voilà pour une fois je suis un peu plus expensif !)

Capucine est très photogénique   Quoique un peu albinos non ?    je sors >>>

(Merci à tous pour la fleur !!)


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

bonjour

voila à mon tour quelques photos que j'ai prises du coin d'afrique ou je vis et des ballades en brousse que je fais parfois..... les votres sont bien belles merci pour les yeux!

donc pour commencer un petit pont sur la piste Euh la piste de laterite:






sur cette piste 






on y croise des buffles....






et aussi des milans






et si ça vous interresse je continuerai.....

bonne journée


----------



## turnover (6 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Capucine est très photogénique   Quoique un peu albinos non ?    je sors >>>


C'est une normande ... c'est normal      :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

C'est un subtil mélange de breton / normand pour la première génération.

Si on est prend plus large, breton, gallois, écossais, suisse, allemand, normand et russe .... que des ancêtres bien bronzés en somme


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

bonjour

voila à mon tour quelques photos que j'ai prises du coin d'afrique ou je vis et des ballades en brousse que je fais parfois..... les votres sont bien belles merci pour les yeux!

donc pour commencer un petit pont sur la piste:






sur cette piste 






on y croise des buffles....






et aussi des milans






et si ça vous interresse je continuerai.....

bonne journée


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Sympa tes photos Alan.    Je vais venir avec une série bientôt.


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

spot de boucan en face de ma maison..... belle vague non?


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

Tu es dans quel coin d'Afrique ?


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans quel coin d'Afrique ?



en afrique equatoriale pile desuus en fait....


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

Ben les vagues viennent de mon département d'origine la réunion et là je vis en afrique equatoriale....


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

virjinialun a dit:
			
		

> spot de boucan en face de ma maison..... belle vague non?



j'aime bien la série Afrique....  :love:

Mais concernant les "vagues" elle sont vraiment rikiki après celles que on a vu ces derniers temps...

 

ok... je repasserai...  :rose:


----------



## alan.a (6 Janvier 2005)

Je ne connais pas ce coin mais l'Afrique australe.

Tu as un grand logement, parce que si tu nous invites, on est quand même 5 à la maison


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la série Afrique....  :love:
> 
> Mais concernant les "vagues" elle sont vraiment rikiki après celles que on a vu ces derniers temps...
> 
> ...



voui tas raison le squal, pauvres deferlantes de recifs qui  tubent en plus vraiment juste bonnes a surfer , nul quoi.....    

si t'en veux des vraies ou une petite explication sur les tsunamis voila un lien que j'ai  trouvé interressant
http://radio-canada.ca/actualite/decouverte/dossiers/12_tsuna/tsunamis/


----------



## virjinialun (6 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas ce coin mais l'Afrique australe.
> 
> Tu as un grand logement, parce que si tu nous invites, on est quand même 5 à la maison



oui nous on est 4 ici aussi dont deux ptits gars pas mal turbulents..... mais pas de prob , on a aussi un coin nature sympa pour les potes!!en voici la vue de la terrasse....


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

ouah , l'autre, hé...


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Janvier 2005)

Virjinialun: Tes photos d'Afrique sont situees au Gabon alors? ou plutot vers le Congo?
Arf enfin bon moi etant gamin j'ai ete au Cameroun et tes photos de pistes me rappellent des images assez similaires... c'est sympa de voir la brousse!


----------



## virjinialun (7 Janvier 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Virjinialun: Tes photos d'Afrique sont situees au Gabon alors? ou plutot vers le Congo?
> Arf enfin bon moi etant gamin j'ai ete au Cameroun et tes photos de pistes me rappellent des images assez similaires... c'est sympa de voir la brousse!


`
tu tombes pile je suis au gabon exactement mais je connais aussi un peu le cameroun, surtout douala; ouiu la brousse est quelque chose dassez fabuleux....


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas ce coin mais l'Afrique australe.
> 
> Tu as un grand logement, parce que si tu nous invites, on est quand même 5 à la maison


 Mannnnnnnhhhhhh l'incruste 

 Bon, je suis au Bénin/Burkina fin février, je peux passer ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)




----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

Très belle photo... c'est où ??


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Janvier 2005)

Très très belles toutes ces photos Scarab', Turn, heuuu, le Foguenne pour son tire-bouchon  Alan pour sa Capucine, arf, trop mimi! Et Webo pour sa chouette photo de nuit!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo... c'est où ??



C'est la vue depuis chez moi.  Vevey et le bâtiment du siège international de Nestlé tout éclairé.


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

J'adore les photos d'usine la nuit... bref.. j'aimerai poster une photo mais comment en mettre une aussi grande ??


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2005)

Très sympathique photo, Olivier 

J'aime bien les pauses longues moi


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les photos d'usine la nuit... bref.. j'aimerai poster une photo mais comment en mettre une aussi grande ??



Ça n'est pas un exemple, la mienne était un peu grande pour être postée sur le forum.  ... mais chui modo je fais ce que je veux.    

Plus sérieusement, je ne comprends pas trop ta question, tu ne sais pas comment poster une photo sur le forum? Ou comment en avoir une de cette taille?  Tout dépend de ton fichier original, ensuite tu recadres, tu réduis.


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas un exemple, la mienne était un peu grande pour être postée sur le forum.  ... mais chui modo je fais ce que je veux.



Moui, mais bon... là, un modo doit montrer le bon exemple, sinon c'est l'anarchie! Tcheuva!    :hein:


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement je ne suis pas très claire... j'ai déjà posté une photo de mon bureau (dans le forum exposer vos macs) en réduisant son poids grâce à "exporter" dans aperçu qui l'a transformée en JPEG.. mais elle ne pesait pas bien lourd au départ.. alors qu'une vraie photo (comme la tienne par exemple de vevey) pèse beaucoup plus lourd, alors comment arriver à l'alléger pour qu'elle pèse moins lourd dans la pièce jointe ???
 Je ne sais pas si mon discours est plus clair (j'en ai pas l'impression) mais je débute dans le "postage" d'images sur macgé... merci de ton indulgence !


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

et j'en rajoute en donnant raison à Phootek : tu ne montres pas le bon  exemple mr modo !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement je ne suis pas très claire... j'ai déjà posté une photo de mon bureau (dans le forum exposer vos macs) en réduisant son poids grâce à "exporter" dans aperçu qui l'a transformée en JPEG.. mais elle ne pesait pas bien lourd au départ.. alors qu'une vraie photo (comme la tienne par exemple de vevey) pèse beaucoup plus lourd, alors comment arriver à l'alléger pour qu'elle pèse moins lourd dans la pièce jointe ???
> Je ne sais pas si mon discours est plus clair (j'en ai pas l'impression) mais je débute dans le "postage" d'images sur macgé... merci de ton indulgence !



Tu réduis sa taille en pixels (800 au max), et au besoin la résolution (72dpi pour poster sur le net) et ensuite tu enregistres en jpg en ne compressant pas trop l'image pour ne pas l'abîmer mais tout de même suffisamment pour qu'elle ne soit pas trop lourde.


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour tes conseils WebOliver, j'essaie de poster une photo argentique scannée du Portugal (aout 2004), magnifique pays !!


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

Mais comment enlever cette bordure "images attachées" autour de la photo ???


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment enlever cette bordure "images attachées" autour de la photo ???



Ça c'est autre chose.  Tu as deux solutions pour poster tes images, soit la première que tu as choisi. C'est-à-dire que l'image est hébergée sur MacGeneration. Soit la seconde: que tu héberges toi-même l'image sur un serveur de ton choix. Ensuite tu colles l'adresse entres les balises *




*. 

Capito.


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

Non et non !!!!!   Je comprends rien "héberger", "balises", "serveur"... c'est du chinois pour moi   !!!  Pas capito, nothing...  désolée


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Non et non !!!!!   Je comprends rien "héberger", "balises", "serveur"... c'est du chinois pour moi   !!!  Pas capito, nothing...  désolée


 je tiens souligner que ma copine a utilisé mon pseudo , ce n'était donc pas moi qui parlait mais elle !!
 car moi je sais utiliser les balises !!,etc... sur Mac Gé  . Que les choses soient claires  voilà 

 je vais nous rajouter de ce pas une signature ...


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

et voilà !


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu réduis sa taille en pixels (800 au max), et au besoin la résolution (72dpi pour poster sur le net)



Houla, parler de dpi alors qu'il s'agit d'une taille en pixels à destination d'un écran...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Janvier 2005)

Un chat...


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Janvier 2005)

Un concert...




Mano Solo (cliquez sur l'image pour la galerie)

'+


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Houla, parler de dpi alors qu'il s'agit d'une taille en pixels à destination d'un écran...
> 
> '+



Oui, bien sûr. Je rectifie, il fallait bien entendu dire 72 pixels/cm ou 72 pixels/pouces.


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2005)

Bon je vais me faire lincher comme pas permis : les potos de chats me rappellent toujours le calendrier PTT de ma grand-mère !
Ceci, j'adore ce post, il m'a donné gout à apprendre plus de choses sur la photo, j'essaie d'y contibrué en y postant quelques photos.
Continuez tous, et bonne année !
a+


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Janvier 2005)

Pas de chats, mais une petite photo de nuit (j'adore ! :rateau:   )  hier soir devant la maison :


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bien sûr. Je rectifie, il fallait bien entendu dire 72 pixels/cm ou 72 pixels/pouces.



Non ça va toujours pas, le problème c'est que les photos doivent faire 800 pixels de large au maximum (pour pouvoir être à peu près affichables sur  des systèmes réglés en 800x600, désormais considéré comme un minimum)... et c'est tout. Vu que les internautes ont potentiellement des écrans de tailles variables réglés avec des réglages variables, tu ne peux pas savoir à l'avance quelle sera le nombre de pixels / cm qu'ils auront sous les yeux, et  donc les autres précisions sont inutiles.

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais me faire lincher comme pas permis : les potos de chats me rappellent toujours le calendrier PTT de ma grand-mère !



Vu l'échec de mes photos "déménagement", il fallait que je me resaisisse par une photo plus "commerciale".  :rateau:   Cela dit j'ai quand même aussi mis Mano Solo, pour équilibrer, qui n'est pas prêt d'apparaitre sur un tel calendrier.  :mouais: 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne pour son tire-bouchon



Oui j'ai remarqué que Paul avait toujours un ½il du bon coté quand ça fait "pop" 

Et euh merci Phootek 
Du coup comme j'avais acheté un branche d'Orchidées j'en ai fait une série de 6 poses
avec 6 MAP différentes sur une compo de 8 fleurs, et une nouvelle galerie sur mes pages...



*cliquer l'image pour accéder*


Pas mal de trucs sympa ces jours  bonne continuation.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2005)

8 ORCHIDÉES "PROFONDEUR DE CHAMP... DE FLEUR"

C'est génial, tout simplement génial !


----------



## Silvia (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes conseils WebOliver, j'essaie de poster une photo argentique scannée du Portugal (aout 2004), magnifique pays !!



Oui, magnifique pays !!! on y retourne en juin.   

Jean-Michel, ta dernière photo est sublime !    :love:


----------



## turnover (8 Janvier 2005)

Scarab, Le Gognol, webo !! rhaaaaaaa lovely  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:    

*4 Janvier 2005 - 10H00 - 12°*


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)




----------



## jfr (8 Janvier 2005)

Ouh fatchedeu ! Que de merveilles ! L'année commence fort !


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

Un essai avec PhotoStitch...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un essai avec PhotoStitch...



J'aime de plus en plus la Confédérantion Helvétique...


----------



## turnover (8 Janvier 2005)

Encore superbe Webo. je préfère quand même l'autre prise plus tôt dans la journée.
Il y a combien de tophs dans ce panorama ? 2-3 ?


----------



## Caster (8 Janvier 2005)

*Temple pris en photo lors d'un voyage en Espagne à Madrid*


----------



## mactambour (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un essai avec PhotoStitch...



Ca m'a l'air très bien PhotoStitch !!Me faudra essayer 



>



C'est vrai que les montagnes en France, aussi sont très belles ....et hautes !!!   






Bonne année à toutes et tous d'une part et d'autre du Léman 

 :love:


----------



## sylko (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un essai avec PhotoStitch...



Le même front nuageux, pris un peu plus tard et d'un peu plus haut.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Encore superbe Webo. je préfère quand même l'autre prise plus tôt dans la journée.
> Il y a combien de tophs dans ce panorama ? 2-3 ?



Deux. 



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le même front nuageux, pris un peu plus tard et d'un peu plus haut.



Eheh, bien vu...  



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'a l'air très bien PhotoStitch !!Me faudra essayer
> 
> Bonne année à toutes et tous d'une part et d'autre du Léman
> 
> :love:



 Bonne année à toi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Merci Silvia, Paul, Cédric 
Cédric l'horizon penche un peu, mais c'est très dynamique, j'aime.
WebO s'amuse comme un fou avec son 20D  (photostich c'est l'IXUS 40 non ?)
Euh Mactambour tu as une fonction panoramique sur le G5 et Photostich sur le CD Canon  Bonne année :love:

Bon bah ici y pas de montagne et il fait nuit souvent en ce moment ... Donc


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> WebO s'amuse comme un fou avec son 20D  (photostich c'est l'IXUS 40 non ?)



Euh, PhotoStitch ça fonctionne avec tout...   Et mon Ixus 40 va très bien... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Euh, PhotoStitch ça fonctionne avec tout...   Et mon Ixus 40 va très bien... :love:



Oui ça je sais, je crois même l'utiliser depuis un bon moment  

Mais je te demande si tu as fais les panos au 20D ou à l'IXUS, car là il y a une grande différence,
c'est beaucoup moins facile avec un reflex, qu'avec stich-assist !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça je sais, je crois même l'utiliser depuis un bon moment
> 
> Mais je te demande si tu as fais les panos au 20D ou à l'IXUS, car là il y a une grande différence,
> c'est beaucoup moins facile avec un reflex, qu'avec stich-assist !



Alors c'est fait avec le 20D...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est fait avec le 20D...



Bah voilà quand tu veux tu réponds aux questions    Alors bravo  ... C'était tout !


----------



## turnover (8 Janvier 2005)

Encore de belles photos tout le monde. 

WebO : je me doutais qu'il y en avait deux mais j'ai aussi pensé à un recadrage de trois.



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Cédric l'horizon penche un peu, mais c'est très dynamique, j'aime.



Je sais mais je la trouve mieux comme ça. Question de goût mais je l'ai trouvée plus dynamique comme ça. Merci


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

Un morceau de ciel, il y a quelques minutes.


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

c'est beau les calanques :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

J'ai encore été courir avec mon Ixus 40 en poche... je n'ai pas beaucoup couru. 
Je suis vraiment content de cet Ixus.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Arfff Paul tu me fais envie  
Je traine encore un vieil IXUS II APS !!
Jolie balade 

Edit: new galerie Rail Station


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Lorna !


----------



## alan.a (10 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



C'est le gras que Paul a perdu en faisant son jogging ???

Anthropophage !!!


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore été courir avec mon Ixus 40 en poche... je n'ai pas beaucoup couru.
> Je suis vraiment content de cet Ixus.



très romantico-fantastique...     I :love: it

  

@ petit scarabée: c très graphico-sympathique... mais j'aurais préfèré voir ça à un autre moment que avec mon café.... :affraid:   

  

Mes galeries se préparent... I'll be back soon......


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un morceau de ciel, il y a quelques minutes.



 Un ciel couleur passion


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aurais préfèré voir ça à un autre moment que avec mon café.... :affraid:



Gastro-Fragilo ??? 

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de porridge au miel et quelques saucisses grillées :rateau:  
(même scéance photo que le lard d'hier, pas encore retouché...)


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Gastro-Fragilo ???



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à petit scarabée.

Pourtant... là tu mérite!!!


----------



## alan.a (11 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de porridge au miel et quelques saucisses grillées :rateau:
> (même scéance photo que le lard d'hier, pas encore retouché...)



Mon dieu de c'est bon !!!
Il n'y avait pas de baked beans et des toasts au beurre ? :love:  :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Gastro-Fragilo ???
> 
> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de porridge au miel et quelques saucisses grillées :rateau:
> (même scéance photo que le lard d'hier, pas encore retouché...)



Rhââââââââââ !

J'eusse ajouté un peu de vieille mimolette rapée et un soupçon de cerfeuil haché au moment de servir 

J'ai faim  :rateau:


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Entre Noël et Jour de l'An, avant le lever du soleil sur le Mont-Blanc, la vue de ma chambre à la maison de famille au Salève, au dessus d'Annemasse. J'étais en 800 asa.


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Janvier 2005)

Pas grand chose de nouveau ces jours-ci, alors je vous met un truc du fond du tiroir...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Pas grand chose de nouveau ces jours-ci, alors je vous met un truc du fond du tiroir...



C'est dégueux et merveilleux en meme temps!    :love: 

J'adore!!!  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (13 Janvier 2005)

Spéciale dédicace au Squal avec une dia scannée sur cette daube de HP ScanJet :






​


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Janvier 2005)

Hier soir, sur la plage du '46' :




...ma doudou fait une apparition...


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

c'est marrant, cette plage me dit qqchose...c'est pas loin de St Leu?


----------



## Caster (14 Janvier 2005)

2 photos prises lors d'un voyage à NY

Saint Patrick Cathedral et une prise de  vue de Building à Financial district


----------



## GraiggyMac (14 Janvier 2005)

Hey, 

oh Cool les photos .. j'ai exactement les memes .. LOL
ca me file le bourdon ... vivement que j'y retourne ...

Merci pour ce moment de bonheur ..


Graig


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

+ maj de Rail Station sur jmg.com 

A++  :style:


----------



## olof (14 Janvier 2005)

Joli petit nuage ce matin, sur les alpes :


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> + maj de Rail Station sur jmg.com
> 
> A++  :style:



T'as des commandes pour de la pub alimentaire ces temps ou tu nous fais une boulimie?


----------



## alan.a (14 Janvier 2005)

...


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ...



???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> T'as des commandes pour de la pub alimentaire ces temps ou tu nous fais une boulimie?





Rail Station ... y a un wagon resto ???


----------



## alan.a (14 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ???



Je suis discret


----------



## Deedee (14 Janvier 2005)

Allez je m'y mets c'est sympa comme idée et vos photos me donnent envie de mettre la main à la pâte (et de manger aussi! lol ) 

Un coup de boule pour celui qui me donne le lieu représenté sur la photo


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

BNF, paris


----------



## Deedee (14 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> BNF, paris


 
Arghhhh c'était trop facile :hein: 

Tant pis je suis bonne joueuse


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis discret



moi jamais....  mais ou est le problème?    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2005)

Passe ta souris au dessus des 3 petits points ...
Raaahhhhhlala, ces petits suisses, faut tout leur dire


----------



## AntoineD (15 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Passe ta souris au dessus des 3 petits points ...
> Raaahhhhhlala, ces petits suisses, faut tout leur dire


 
 Enorme ! j'avais pas calculé qu'il y avait un lien !  

 Tiens, moi aussi, je sais le faire : ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Enorme ! j'avais pas calculé qu'il y avait un lien !



Moi non plus  plus fort avec un seul point :style: -->  .  Ok je sors ---->


----------



## LeSqual (15 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Passe ta souris au dessus des 3 petits points ...
> Raaahhhhhlala, ces petits suisses, faut tout leur dire



merci... :rose:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh c'était trop facile :hein:
> 
> Tant pis je suis bonne joueuse



tu ne boule qu'en gris  dans 8 posts tu boulera vert


----------



## Deedee (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne boule qu'en gris  dans 8 posts tu boulera vert


 
 Oui d'ailleurs, j'ai eu beau lire les FAQ j'ai po tout compris au coup de boule. Donc si je comprends bien ça ne sert à rien que je donne des coups de boule tant que je ne suis pas à 0 messages, comme ça ne sert à rien que j'en reçoive ? (non je ne suis pas dure à la comprenette lol)
 Si c'est le cas il faudra que je refasse tourner tout ceux que j'ai donné aaaaaaarf :hein:

 Puor éviter d'être hors sujet je poste une zolie photo, pour prouver à tous les sceptique ques sans Paris parfois, ça peut être joli ! (sans les gens et sans le bagnoles, et puis aussi sans les râleurs et les vieux cons:rateau


----------



## Deedee (15 Janvier 2005)

DSL pour les fautes.....j'ai du mal auj


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

Somewhere in jura....
(ai-je droit à un nombre d'upload infinie ou pas ?)


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> (ai-je droit à un nombre d'upload infinie ou pas ?)



Tu peux gérer des pièces-jointes depuis le Tableau de bord des forums...


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

merci !


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien St-Leu, plage du '46'. 




Même endroit, de l'autre coté.


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Janvier 2005)

Chouette endroit, mais difficile de tirer parti de l'éclairage sodium à la  :hein: ...








 :sleep:


----------



## Caster (15 Janvier 2005)

je vous laisse devinez où j'ai pris ces photos 









​


----------



## Caster (15 Janvier 2005)

je vous laisse devinez où j'ai pris ces photos 








​


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse devinez où j'ai pris ces photos


 

 Mmmmmmmmmhhhhh....... 
 Las Vegas ? 

  

 Sérieusement, elles sont chouettes !


----------



## A2P (15 Janvier 2005)

Hello !

 Superbes ces photos de Paris !!! 

De mon côté, quelques clichés de mes dernières vacances en France !! 
    Si si, !! bon ok... y'a quelques heures d'avion pour y aller ;-)
 donc voici la Guadeloupe ! avec des photos de petite terre et une petite dernière au départ : couché de soleil depuis l'avion.



 




 

 

 



    Vala ! J'espère que cela vous aura donné envie d'y aller ! 

    Bonne fin de soirée,

    ++


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse devinez où j'ai pris ces photos
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]




pour la premiere, je dirais peut etre depuis le Meurice, aurais tu une suite là bas ?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

De plus en plus de photos dans ce thread, super ! :up

Hier, j'ai été faire une thérapie photographique dans les bois. 
Quand vous êtres stressés, rien de tel.  Une ballade + photos, c'est très très relaxant. 
Bon quelques images glanées durant cette ballade. 

Champignons:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

Cette magnifique série de Petit Scarabée: 8 Orchidées "Profondeur de Champ...de fleur" m'a donné envie de faire un exercice sur la profondeur de champs. J'ai encore du travail.


----------



## Caster (16 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> pour la premiere, je dirais peut etre depuis le Meurice, aurais tu une suite là bas ?




C'est exactement ça ..... pour la suite ........ c'était pour un anniversaire ...... c'était merveilleux !!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

Il nous la fait à la petit scarabée le Paul.   Bravo.   

Pas de coup de boule à donner, mais le c½ur y est.  Bravo aux autres aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> faire un exercice sur la profondeur de champs. J'ai encore du travail.



Hi Paul,

Détrompes toi c'est très bien 

Car tes champignons sont beaucoup plus serrés que les orchidées
que j'avais disposées comme ça m'arrangeait (sur 65 cm) et j'avais
un choix de cadrage plus vaste, puisque je pouvais changer la place
des réflecteurs au besoin. Et puis demandes à Phootek c'est tellement
facile avec le Canon 50mm f1.8 réglé sur f2.2 de voir exactement ce
que tu fais dans le viseur (pas besoin de calculs).

Avec quel APN tu as fait ça ?


----------



## nikolo (16 Janvier 2005)

Joli topic que je suis regulierement.

j'aurais juste une requête : pouvez vous comuniquer les données EXIf de vos photos quand vous postez. Cela peut donner de bonnes indications aux amateurs qui essayent de se perfectionner et aux autres des info complémentaires sur le diaphragme utilisé, etc.;;

Donc si vous y pensez ou jugéz utile ...

Merci.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> Détrompes toi c'est très bien
> 
> ...



Merci,
J'ai utilisé mon Minolta Dimage A1.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Joli topic que je suis regulierement.
> 
> j'aurais juste une requête : pouvez vous comuniquer les données EXIf de vos photos quand vous postez. Cela peut donner de bonnes indications aux amateurs qui essayent de se perfectionner et aux autres des info complémentaires sur le diaphragme utilisé, etc.;;
> 
> ...



Hi,

C'est un peu contraignant (et peu peu "froid" dans ce sujet).
Mais tu pourras trouver des sites où les posteurs ne peuvent envoyer les photos (originaux) qu'avec les exifs,
comme Planète Powershot (dédié Canon) par exemple, cela devrait répondre à tes attentes,
il y a des milliers de photos (exifs inclus) à visualiser, et pas mal de posteurs MacG d'ailleurs... 

De plus tu pourras apprendre en voyant la différence entre originaux et retouchés.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> J'ai utilisé mon Minolta Dimage A1.



Viseur ou écran ?
AF ou Manuel ?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Viseur ou écran ?
> AF ou Manuel ?



J'ai utilisé le viseur. (pour autant qu'on puisse l'appeler ainsi.  )
Pour ces photos j'ai testé pas mal de réglage (j'ai souvent mes petites notes en poches.  )
Le meilleurs résultas, obtenu le plus facilement d'ailleurs c'est en AF, mode macro + utilisation de la zone de mesure spot. 
Quand j'ai voulu faire ça "manuellement" ben, les résultas étaient heu,...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

Une autre image glanée hier.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé le viseur. (pour autant qu'on puisse l'appeler ainsi.  )
> Pour ces photos j'ai testé pas mal de réglage (j'ai souvent mes petites notes en poches.  )
> Le meilleurs résultas, obtenu le plus facilement d'ailleurs c'est en AF, mode macro + utilisation de la zone de mesure spot.
> Quand j'ai voulu faire ça "manuellement" ben, les résultas étaient heu,...



Bon t'es mûr pour le reflex alors 

Avec le G5 qui n'avait même pas de viseur de merde (c'est encore en dessous comme qualité  )
J'étais obligé de faire confiance à l'AF sur ces trucs, ou alors un compte-fil fixé sur l'écran avec un élastique !!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon t'es mûr pour le reflex alors
> 
> Avec le G5 qui n'avait même pas de viseur de merde (c'est encore en dessous comme qualité  )
> J'étais obligé de faire confiance à l'AF sur ces trucs, ou alors un compte-fil fixé sur l'écran avec un élastique !!



C'est clair je passerais au reflex un jour, pas de suite mais un jour.
J'ai utilisé le 300D d'un ami durant une journée, je comprend mieux quand on dit que les bridges ont des viseurs de merdes.  
En attendant, je m'amuse bien avec ce petit A1.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais juste une requête : pouvez vous comuniquer les données EXIf de vos photos quand vous postez. Cela peut donner de bonnes indications aux amateurs qui essayent de se perfectionner et aux autres des info complémentaires sur le diaphragme utilisé, etc.


 
 Why not ! 
 D'ailleurs, il me semble que c'était un peu la logique de ce thread, si on remonte au premier messsage


----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)

Un grand Bravo!!!   à tous les protagonistes de ces 3 dernières pages!!!!!!! (et surtout à Paul...   ...  ben oui... on a ses chou-choux... non?!?     :rose:  :love: 

Vivement que mon site soit refais et que je revienne "jouer" avec vous dans la cour des grands!!!

PS: il existe pas un site réservé à Nikon??? Je trouve le site Canon très beau... mais c absolument débile de le reservé aux Canon User... c'est presque du racisme.....  

Sur ce:   :love:


----------



## olof (16 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi je m'amuse avec la profondeur de champ, avec ma tresse :

Avant :







et après :






A+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> c'est presque du racisme.....
> 
> Sur ce:   :love:



Pourquoi presque  C'en est 
Sur MaG c'est de l'élitisme ? :love:

Forums -> Nikon  (D70)


----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi presque  C'en est
> Sur MaG c'est de l'élitisme ? :love:
> 
> Forums -> Nikon  (D70)



de l'élitisme de tout accépter....???  

non... je trouve pas....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> de l'élitisme de tout accépter....???
> 
> non... je trouve pas....



Accepter quoi ? C'est pas un Site Mac içi ? Qui dit que c'est du racisme ? 

Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi des gens qui shootent sur Canon ne se feraient pas plaisir à faire un site Canon...

De rien  pour le lien Nikon, ça me fait plaisir :love:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Accepter quoi ? C'est pas un Site Mac içi ? Qui dit que c'est du racisme ?
> 
> Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi des gens qui shootent sur Canon ne se feraient pas plaisir à faire un site Canon...
> 
> De rien  pour le lien Nikon, ça me fait plaisir :love:




ok ok.... je vois... tu as un peu raison l'ami.....

A mort les PC de MERDE!!!!....    (bon... :rose: c pas le sujet...)

Et MERCI pour le lien... Je l'ai Zappé avant    :love:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)




----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Pitchoune (16 Janvier 2005)

Ça faisait un p'tit moment que j'avais pas posté...


----------



## AntoineD (16 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

>


 
 joli


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Janvier 2005)

Celle-là me fait penser au photos de plage à la Réunion postée par manu... mais en plus froid...


----------



## alan.a (16 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair je passerais au reflex un jour, pas de suite mais un jour.
> J'ai utilisé le 300D d'un ami durant une journée, je comprend mieux quand on dit que les bridges ont des viseurs de merdes.
> En attendant, je m'amuse bien avec ce petit A1.



Et pourtant, les reflexs numériques "entrée de gamme" sont loin d'être terribles question viseur...
En haut de gamme je sais pas, je n'ai pas pu voir.


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Janvier 2005)

Salut tous !
encore une tof d'une serie de 290 images :




J'en ai fait une animation, du couché de soleil jusque au couché de lune. Je vous le posterai quand j'aurai compris comment faire (c'est un rien lourd  :rateau:  )


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2005)

Premier post ici, soyez indulgent !











Si vous enlevez le "Mini" dans le nom de l'image (Ctrl-Clic, ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet), vous l'aurez en 1024 x 768


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Premier post ici, soyez indulgent !



Tiens, j'ai déjà vu cette photo (la première)... Tu fréquentes Planète Powershot... 

Bravo.


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

Une photo prise hier soir


----------



## AntoineD (17 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une photo prise hier soir


 
 Flippant à souhait !  J'adore !


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait une animation, du couché de soleil jusque au couché de lune. Je vous le posterai quand j'aurai compris comment faire (c'est un rien lourd  :rateau:  )



Pour ce genre de chose, j'utilise Quicktime Pro.

Tu choisis d'ouvrir une suite d'images, tu sélectionnes le dossier qui contient toutes les photos, tu choisis le nombre d'images pas secondes.

Ensuite tu auras un aperçu énorme, tu le réduis en l'exportant dans le format et la taille que tu veux. (en général, pour une diffusion par le web, je suis en mpg 4 ou mov, en 320 x 240)

Il y a peut-être des softs gratuits qui font ça, recherche un soft de "stop frame", ou "stop motion"

Un ami travaille avec iStopMotion, c'est très bon.


----------



## Caster (17 Janvier 2005)

Photo prise à Rome




​


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Très jolie photo Caster ! 
 J'aime beaucoup le rayon de lumière...


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est Dieu !  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai déjà vu cette photo (la première)... Tu fréquentes Planète Powershot...
> 
> Bravo.



Oui, j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il ne s'agissait pas de ma résidence secondaire... un gros truc pris à Lyon, visiblement un bâtiment important  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2005)

pour voir de super photos:
"Macrophotographies de la nature" http://cugnot-philippe.chez.tiscali.fr/


















Et bien d'autres!!! sur le site!


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie photo Caster !
> J'aime beaucoup le rayon de lumière...




c'est clair, Rome est une ville magnifique, il fait bon y faire quelques week-end prolongés.
mais pour l'instant , je me contente de paris ...


----------



## madlen (17 Janvier 2005)

Et hop en voilà une nouvelle que j'ai faite pour rigoler ;-)


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise à Rome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caster pour le haut, et Thomas Struth pour le bas


----------



## alan.a (17 Janvier 2005)

Arte s'empatouille un peu, ils ont collé un bout de la vidéo de Thomas Ruff à la place de Thomas Struth ... bravo


----------



## LeSqual (17 Janvier 2005)

Culture de champignons de Paris dans les mines de sel de Bex (Suisse) (collpix990 en automatique)  



ça j'aime bien.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://cugnot-philippe.chez.tiscali.fr/Faune/faunegal4.htm


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse devinez où j'ai pris ces photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me dit quelque chose...


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

Las Vegas ? Tokyo ?


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2005)

Nan un porte jarretelle vu par un mec bourré.


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Nan un porte jarretelle vu par un mec bourré.






Ou peut être tout simplement un "Kaméaméa" de Songoku qui nous arrive sur la tronche?!?    :rose: 


ok... je repasserai.....


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)




----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

oups... :rose: message à supprimer....


----------



## Caster (18 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Nan un porte jarretelle vu par un mec bourré.




j'aime bien cette image  :love:


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien cette image :love:


 
Merci, j'espere que tu as vu l'allusion historique avec Eiffel qui est l'inventeur du porte jarretelle et qui c'est inspiré de cla pour faire la TOur eiffel qui n'est d'autre qu'un porte jarretelle à l'envers.

Sinon, Le Squal, sur la 3 eme photo là où des gens portent un masque , celui completement à droite en bas ,il a un masque ou c'est sa tête.






ok, ok je sors .........


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Le Squal, sur la 3 eme photo là où des gens portent un masque , celui completement à droite en bas ,il a un masque ou c'est sa tête.
> 
> ok, ok je sors .........



c malin.... :hein:  :mouais:

C'est sa vrai tête... mais j'aime cette photo parce que c vrai que on dirait presque que il a un masque ... le pauvre....  :rateau:


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est sa vrai tête... mais j'aime cette photo parce que c vrai que on dirait presque que il a un masque ... le pauvre.... :rateau:


 

Tu vois toi m^me tu le reconnais .

Non mais il a de quoi faire peur...


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> c malin.... :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> C'est sa vrai tête... mais j'aime cette photo parce que c vrai que on dirait presque que il a un masque ... le pauvre....  :rateau:



C'est un photographe de presse très connu en Suisse romande.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est un photographe de presse très connu en Suisse romande.



Je me disais aussi que sa trombine ne m'était pas inconnue...


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

Je reposte mon message de ce matin, car je ne peux plus l'éditer.  :rose: 



			
				Caster a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse devinez où j'ai pris ces photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me dit quelque chose...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est un photographe de presse très connu en Suisse romande.



OUPS!!!!  

C qui    :mouais:


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> OUPS!!!!
> 
> C qui    :mouais:



Il est très sympa et travaille sur Mac. Mais il est souvent très stressé.


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il est très sympa et travaille sur Mac. Mais il est souvent très stressé.



MDR!!!   

Ben si je m'attendais à ça....


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il est très sympa et travaille sur Mac. Mais il est souvent très stressé.




Ce n'est pas un vrai Suisse alors.....
Les Valaisans me semblaient pour le coup pas stressés du tout...
Enfin...Les Valaisans ne sont peut être pas des Suisses....


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Enfin...Les Valaisans ne sont peut être pas des Suisses....



Je me prononcerai pas, étant donné que nous avons un admin... Valaisan...    :love:


----------



## AntoineD (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me prononcerai pas, étant donné que nous avons un admin... Valaisan...    :love:


 
 Bon, alors, c'est qui, ce mec ?!


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2005)

Un petit suisse.... 


Bon allez j'arrete.


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Janvier 2005)

Un couché de soleil depuis chez nous


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Un couché de soleil depuis chez nous



 On voit le ciel depuis chez vous?


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On voit le ciel depuis chez vous?



C'est malin  LeSqual, en réponse, n'a émi qu'un son: un énorme rot...  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin  LeSqual, en réponse, n'a émit qu'un son: un énorme rot...  :hein:



M'étonne pas...


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Flippant à souhait !  J'adore !


 moi aussi je l'adore :love:

PS: sur cette photo si le son y était, ce serait le grondement des vagues...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)




----------



## turnover (18 Janvier 2005)

Jolies tophs encore !!!  
Ma contrib avant un bon moment, y'a du taf qui arrive !


----------



## Caster (18 Janvier 2005)

Ah .... PARIS !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je reposte mon message de ce matin, car je ne peux plus l'éditer. :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Ca me dit quelque chose...


j'ai la gerbe :sick: 

Eh Sylko tu ne veux pas redresser ton image  

(très belle, au passage  )


----------



## sylko (19 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la gerbe :sick:
> 
> Eh Sylko tu ne veux pas redresser ton image
> 
> (très belle, au passage  )


 
Oui, je sais, je dois le faire. Le mur sur lequel j'avais posé l'appareil, n'était pas droit et les pandores m'ont empêché d'en refaire une seconde. J'étais au milieu de la route.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je dois le faire. Le mur sur lequel j'avais posé l'appareil, n'était pas droit et les pandores m'ont empêché d'en refaire une seconde. J'étais au milieu de la route.



c''est toujours un peu dangereux de trainer le long des quais...en pleine nuit...au bord de la seine...


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Une photo d'un ami dentiste !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Une photo d'un ami dentiste !



Mais que font les modérateurs...  :affraid:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Squal, Titurn, WebO...

Bon c'est l'heure de se mettre sous la protection du *Bat Signal* bonne nuit ...


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Squal, Titurn, WebO...
> 
> Bon c'est l'heure de se mettre sous la protection du *Bat Signal* bonne nuit ...



Super Bat Signal !


----------



## nikolo (20 Janvier 2005)

croquez la pomme ..... mais laquelle ????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Une photo d'un ami dentiste !


quand tu dis "une photo d'un ami dentiste" : tu veux dire que c'est tout ce qui reste de cet ami ? 

Plus sérieusement j'avais un client (il ya 4 ans) qui était prothésiste dentaire : les photos de prothèses sont souvent étonnantes


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

Alors voici une petite "dernière"... parce que je sais pas si j'aurais beaucoup de temps pour faire et publier des photos dans les semaines à venir.....    







C bientôt le printemps....   
faudra allez butiner les fleurs... hein Mackie?!?


----------



## nikolo (21 Janvier 2005)

SI je peux me permettre "Pascal", tu aurias pu choisir une photot differente car celle-ci n'est pas "top" par rapport à ce que tu nous as habitué.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> SI je peux me permettre "Pascal", tu aurias pu choisir une photot differente car celle-ci n'est pas "top" par rapport à ce que tu nous as habitué.



  :mouais: C'est qu'on deviendrai presque exigeant dans ce fil....  :hein:    

Bon... je le prends comme compliment pour cette fois....   

Et j'espère que celle-là t'ira?   




A la prochaine 

Psnikolo: si tu me dis qu'elle est floue.... j'te boule rouge!!!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> SI je peux me permettre "Pascal", tu aurias pu choisir une photot differente car celle-ci n'est pas "top" par rapport à ce que tu nous as habitué.



Ah oui! La série "art de bruttes" etait sans aucun doute d'un autre niveau


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui! La série "art de bruttes" etait sans aucun doute d'un autre niveau



ça c malin.....  :mouais:


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Janvier 2005)

ça va vous ? ... nous lé bon, lé la même  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus de photos dans ce thread, super ! :up
> 
> Hier, j'ai été faire une thérapie photographique dans les bois.
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression que la thérapie est plutôt chimique! Gaffe aux champipis, ça peut créer des surprises    :love:


----------



## JackSim (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me prononcerai pas, étant donné que nous avons un admin... Valaisan...    :love:



Kof kof ahem brom brom...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et j'espère que celle-là t'ira?



J'aime bien celle la. En plus il me semble que la galerie dont elle est issue est générée avec le modèle "Anthracite Shadow" pour Galerie que j'ai fait avec mes petits doigts :love: (en pompant larga manu sur le style d'une galerie .Mac...  )


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien celle la. En plus il me semble que la galerie dont elle est issue est générée avec le modèle "Anthracite Shadow" pour Galerie que j'ai fait avec mes petits doigts :love: (en pompant larga manu sur le style d'une galerie .Mac...  )



Merci  :rose:   

Et concernant la galerie.... tu as tout juste!    :love: C'est bien la tienne et ça m'a fait tout bizzard quand j'ai vu "créé par jpmiss" et je voulais jusatement te demander si c'était bien toi  ... et bien c fais   Encore bravo... elle est classe!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> "créé par jpmiss" et je voulais jusatement te demander si c'était bien toi



Il n'y a qu'un seul, un unique jpmiss!  
Si jamais un jour tu en croise un autre et que ce n'est pas moi, c'est un usurpateur!



Content qu'elle te plaise. J'en ai aussi fait une en métal brossé.  Essaye d'en faire toi meme c'est tout simple


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Janvier 2005)

Ouuarf... moi j'vous dit bonne nuit.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ouuarf... moi j'vous dit bonne nuit.



Double post!!!   

   tu l'as déja mise cellelà....   

Bonne nuit!


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Janvier 2005)

Merdr', j'étais pas sur... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

voir en grand






voir en grand


----------



## turnover (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon c dimanche, donc je fais une pause dans mon travail !! nan mais !!   
Nous on a pas de neige (pour l'instant, normalement ça devrait changer) alors on s'amuse comme on peut !


----------



## AntoineD (23 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> voir en grandhttp://www.macounette.org/photos/neige2_800.jpg



Celle-là, elle superbe


----------



## toto (23 Janvier 2005)

Belle ambiance ce matin dans la petite station valaisanne de La Fouly!


----------



## Klakmuf (23 Janvier 2005)

Nous, pour se réchauffer, on fait la soupe au chien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Très belles vos photos, merci WebOlivier et tous les autres !  :love: 

Sorry, j'ai rien de plus récent... que ces quelques images givrées en forêt de Ballens (Vaud)


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, elle superbe


merciii ! :love:


----------



## yoav (23 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Belle ambiance ce matin dans la petite station valaisanne de La Fouly!



 

Une photo prise en pleine action!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

Bravo à tous pour vos photos...  Encore une dernière.


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous pour vos photos...  Encore une dernière.


rhaaa lovely :love:
celle-ci est superbe  (tout comme la précédente d'ailleurs)


----------



## LeSqual (23 Janvier 2005)

Bravo à toutes et tous!    

Moi j'ai pas eut le temps de faires des tofs....   Je commence mon new job demain et j'avais mille trucs à finir....   

Bonne soirée et bonne nuit les amis!  :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je commence mon new job demain et j'avais mille trucs à finir....


T'as trouvé un job ?  super  bon commencement !


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Belle ambiance ce matin dans la petite station valaisanne de La Fouly!




Tu n'es pas monté jusqu'aux lacs ?


----------



## Caster (23 Janvier 2005)

NEW YORK


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous pour vos photos...  Encore une dernière.




Très belle photo ! j'ai vu que l'aeroport etait fermé de Genève était même fermé aujourd'hui...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo ! j'ai vu que l'aeroport etait fermé de Genève était même fermé aujourd'hui...



Oui... 

_L'aéroport de Genève-Cointrin a rouvert ses pistes dimanche vers 15h00 après neuf heures de fermeture. Les pistes ont été en partie déblayées et les avions ont pu redécoller. Les atterrissages n'ont en revanche repris qu'après 17h00.
En raison de la neige, l'aéroport n'a pas pu ouvrir à 06h00 dimanche matin. Malgré le déblaiement, vu que la neige était très mouillée, les pistes étaient restées trop glissantes pour assurer la sécurité nécessaire et permettre un freinage normal.
En début d'après-midi, la neige a cessé de tomber et les départs ont pu reprendre à 15h00. Les atterrissages ont recommencer peu après 17h00, a indiqué dimanche à l'ats Philippe Roy, porte-parole de l'aéroport. 
A 21h30, plus de la moitié des 450*000*m² de tarmac avait été déblayée et le trafic se déroulait à peu près normalement, a précisé M.*Roy. Ramené aux dimensions d'un terrain de football, le tas de neige à déblayer au total équivaut à une hauteur de plus de 13 mètres, a noté M.*Roy.
Et les quelque 200 ouvriers engagés en trois équipes devaient continuer toute la soirée et la nuit à déblayer. Notamment en prévision des nouvelles chutes de neige annoncées dès 03h00 ou 04h00 lundi matin, a précisé M.*Roy.
Les compagnies se sont mises d'accord sur les vols qu'elles voudront encore assurer, tous ne pouvant pas être rattrapés, a précisé M.*Roy. Des décollages devaient encore pouvoir être effectués après la fermeture normale de l'aéroport à minuit. «Nous serons un peu plus tolérant, d'une heure», a-t-il précisé.
Durant la matinée, plus de 15 cm de neige sont tombés. Une fermeture aussi longue n'avait plus touché Cointrin depuis le 17 février 1985, où la neige du siècle avait obligé l'aéroport à rester fermé durant 56 heures. Selon M.*Roy, les salles d'attente ont compté jusqu'à 4000 personnes à la fois le matin. 
_


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

Quand je pense que j'y suis passée il y a 1 semaine, dimanche dernier


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>


J'adore...et hop un coup de boule


----------



## AntoineD (24 Janvier 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Bon c dimanche, donc je fais une pause dans mon travail !! nan mais !!
> Nous on a pas de neige (pour l'instant, normalement ça devrait changer) alors on s'amuse comme on peut !



photoshop à donf ou traitement croisé ?


----------



## turnover (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci !! merci ! 
AntoineD : filtre IR + toshop pas a donf mais presque   

Voici le tuto qui m'a servi de base 
Et voici la gallerie (trop belle)


----------



## alan.a (24 Janvier 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> (...) ou traitement croisé ?



Ça te démange ce truc !!! ;-)


----------



## toto (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas monté jusqu'aux lacs ?


Euh non...un peu avalancheux si tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## toto (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous pour vos photos...  Encore une dernière.


Superbe 'tof WebO, bravo!!! Me fait penser au mythique "Léman Clair-Obscur" d'Albert Philippon...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ça te démange ce truc !!! ;-)



Pffffffff

Je ne te réponds même pas...


----------



## alan.a (25 Janvier 2005)

Ma chambre d'amis






J'en connais un qui va être content ...


----------



## Klakmuf (26 Janvier 2005)

Ça c'est ma chambre d'ennemi :


----------



## AntoineD (26 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ma chambre d'amis
> 
> (...)
> 
> J'en connais un qui va être content ...



No comment. 

Moi, je suis très énervé en ce moment : nouvel iMac chez les parents (c'est là que je passe numériser mes tofs...) et il veut po accepter le scanner  

Mais je vais bientôt revenir en force sur ce forum où personne ne commente jamais mes photos !  

(au fait : jolie photo, alan, même si ça fait froid dans le dos...  )


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

j'ai un peu mieux comme logis....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ma chambre d'amis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


elle ne ferme pas la fenêtre ?   (où sont les chiottes ? et le jacuzzi ?)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est ma chambre d'ennemi :
> ]





tres tres joli     :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Janvier 2005)

Pour réchauffer un peu tout ça, des news de la poêle téfal géante...


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Janvier 2005)

Recto/Verso


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

Super tes photos Manu.   Ça me rappelle les paysages volcaniques hawaïens.


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai plein, mais loin de moi l'idée de flooder. quoi que...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas du flood, c'est de la lave !


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Janvier 2005)

Vous l'aurez voulu


----------



## alan.a (26 Janvier 2005)

Cet après-midi, c'était moins tellurique, c'était gravure / helio / litho


----------



## nikolo (26 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi, c'était moins tellurique, c'était gravure / helio / litho



J'aime bien ton atelier, il a l'air sympa.

Jaime bien aussi la litho, j'ai l'impression de voir ma soeur qui fait de la litho chez elle avec sa presse .

t'es sur Paris pour venir te faire un petit coucou si on a l'occase....


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2005)

Lumière étrange sur le canal de provence :





Extrait de la série.


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2005)

Les premiers résultats d'une autre série, sur les gares fantomes :


----------



## alan.a (26 Janvier 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton atelier, il a l'air sympa.



Woula, ce n'est pas mon atelier, c'est un atelier collectif monté, entre autres, par mon ancien prof des Beaux-Arts (le Mr dégarni qui contrôle sa presse). 
Le Mr qu'on voit svt sur les photos et un très bon ami, devenu lui aussi prof de gravure, . 
Je fais des incursions dans cet atelier dès que j'ai besoin de tirer quelque chose, ou que j'ai envie de prendre un café entre amis.
Je suis très loin d'être un graveur / lithographe régulier. 



			
				nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Jaime bien aussi la litho, j'ai l'impression de voir ma soeur qui fait de la litho chez elle avec sa presse .



Moi aussi, mais le temps de grainage des pierres à fini par m'éloigner de cette belle technique. Je pratique plus " l'alugraphie " sur plaque offset, ou des improbabables bricolages à partir de photos.
C'est aussi l'antre des amoureux du grand et moyen format.



			
				nikolo a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur Paris pour venir te faire un petit coucou si on a l'occase....



Sur Paris, quelle folie !!! 

C'est un peu plus en aval, à La Bouille, 800 hab, avec tout le stress que ça suppose.





Le seul bouchon que j'y trouve, c'est pour prendre le bac pour rentrer chez moi


----------



## alan.a (26 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben Amok, c'est comme toujours 

Une petit faible pour celle là, comme toujours aussi


----------



## LeSqual (26 Janvier 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec des tofs pareils.... bave tout ce que tu peu!!!! j'aime


----------



## nikolo (26 Janvier 2005)

effectivement.

SInon, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la litho, essayez de visiter un atelier qui fait cela c'est tres interessant
. Il ya un atelier sous le Viaduc des Arts à Paris, rue Daumesnil pour les parigots.

Sinon, moi je pratique pluto, l'offset, la roto , le feuille à feuille et la bobine ainsi que le numérique dans le cadre de mon boulot.


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lumière étrange sur le canal de provence



Cette série donne un peu la chaire de poule ! Cela fait calme avant la tempête !

La série sur les gares fantômes fait très Far West.

Tout cela est très beau


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les premiers résultats d'une autre série, sur les gares fantomes :



Superbe travail  

Mais les voies de chemin de fer et les gares désacfectées me foutent le bourdon. Le macadam s'étale toujours plus et des tas de régions se dépeuplent.


----------



## Klakmuf (26 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Cette série donne un peu la chaire de poule !
> Tout cela est très beau



Serais-tu prof de volaille à l'école des poulets ?    

Mais je suis d'accord, c'est aussi beau qu'inquiétant.


----------



## manulemafatais (27 Janvier 2005)

Je bave, je bave...


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2005)

Une petite photo souvenir... Survol de la mangrove.


----------



## madlen (27 Janvier 2005)

Voilà une ou deux photos


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un peu de mal avec les photos volées, si je ne peux pas *faire face **  je préfère ne pas déclencher.


[aparté culturel]

*devise de Guynemer devenue celle de l'Ecole de L'Air

[/aparté culturel]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok 

Je reprendrai bien un peu de grenadine  (entre autres hein ! ) 

De retour des métiers de bouches...
C'est un peu comme l'Apple Expo, sauf que Steve s'apelle Paul !

Mais y'a des pommes aussi  :rateau: 






Nouveau billet, nouvelle galerie... le lien est juste en dessous.

Valà c'était le post du jeudi. A++


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

un peu de chaleur


----------



## Klakmuf (27 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu de mal avec les photos volées



J'approuve, j'aurai eu mauvaise conscience à prendre ces clichés. Pourtant, cacher la misère c'est encore plus hypocrite. Je ne sais pas... :rose:


----------



## Klakmuf (27 Janvier 2005)

Pour calmer les esprits, une petite pause zen.


----------



## alan.a (27 Janvier 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> J'approuve, j'aurai eu mauvaise conscience à prendre ces clichés. Pourtant, cacher la misère c'est encore plus hypocrite. Je ne sais pas... :rose:



Il ne s'agit pas de la cacher mais de l'affronter, et si on ne se sens pas de l'affronter (peur, gênes etc.), alors on ne déclenche pas.

C'est comme ça que je vois les choses.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2005)

Il fait trop froid pour faire des photos dehors, on s'occupe comme on peut.


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il fait trop froid pour faire des photos dehors, on s'occupe comme on peut.



Yeah ! Cool ! 
Y a le Papa Pod, la Maman Pod et le Piti Pod !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il fait trop froid pour faire des photos dehors, on s'occupe comme on peut.



Pourtant y a de quoi faire, malgré et grâce au froid.  Je pense à la cascade gelée près de chez moi...  Je vais essayer de faire quelque-chose.


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Janvier 2005)

Cascade gelée...! brrrrr non non pas question


----------



## Lila (28 Janvier 2005)

non rien ....
joli Monseigneur Amok...et très d'actualité ces gares froides et désertes...
belle série....continues jeune, t en bonne voie.....  (oui je sais )


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant y a de quoi faire, malgré et grâce au froid.  Je pense à la cascade gelée près de chez moi...  Je vais essayer de faire quelque-chose.





C'est un ami qui m'a fait passer le lien, elles sont pas moi, ni de lui, j'ai l'impression que le lien doit tourner pas mal en Suisse romande... c'est qu'il fait pas chaud non plus à l'autre bout du lac J'adore cette ville bordel... 

une belle série...


----------



## madlen (28 Janvier 2005)

re:teo

Ah bien celle la elle on fait le tour de la planette!
Hier je lles ai reçu par email et j'ai cru que c'étais mon pote qui les avais prise...
Et bien la j'ai la pruve que non


----------



## madlen (28 Janvier 2005)

Voilà une petite série de visuel que j'ai faite l'autre soir avec mon scan...


----------



## toph (28 Janvier 2005)

pas un surfeur chez vous??


----------



## madlen (28 Janvier 2005)

Non la y fait -4, ça la coupe un peu...


----------



## HCl (28 Janvier 2005)

Sympathique sujet 


Voici 2 petites photos prises pendant les vacances de Noel... A la Clusaz.













Le reste est ici !


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique sujet
> 
> 
> Voici 2 petites photos prises pendant les vacances de Noel... A la Clusaz.
> ...


 
yeah, c'est bonnard, j'y serais dans 15 jours  ...la combe des juments et la partie dans le creux et à l'ombre est un must en poudreuse


----------



## alan.a (28 Janvier 2005)

Quand j'ai débuté en ski, le jour où je me suis retrouvé dans la combe des juments, j'ai fais sous moi ...


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> re:teo
> 
> Ah bien celle la elle on fait le tour de la planette!
> Hier je lles ai reçu par email et j'ai cru que c'étais mon pote qui les avais prise...
> Et bien la j'ai la pruve que non




à moins que ce soit le même pote !


----------



## nikolo (28 Janvier 2005)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique sujet
> 
> 
> Voici 2 petites photos prises pendant les vacances de Noel... A la Clusaz.


 
Pas mal ton sejour à la Clusaz, cela me rappelle des bons souvenirs . Est ce qu'il y a toujours une piste rouge nommée sanglier ou quelque chose comme cela. Elle etait pas mal.

Sinon, ton sejour au ski de paques est pas mal non plus .

Tiens il a neigé à Nice le 24/01/05 ????


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une petite série de visuel que j'ai faite l'autre soir avec mon scan...



  
Très chouettes tes scans, madlen !


----------



## madlen (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très chouettes tes scans, madlen !



Merci


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Janvier 2005)

Une dernière pour la route... pour réchauffer l'atmosphère aussi, ce lien m'a congelé :


			
				toph a dit:
			
		

> pas un surfeur chez vous??


Explorez un peu, ceux qui n'ont pas froid au yeux...








Ma doudou au bas de la dernière coulée.  
 :love:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière pour la route... pour réchauffer l'atmosphère aussi, ce lien m'a congelé :
> 
> Explorez un peu, ceux qui n'ont pas froid au yeux...
> 
> ...



Y en a qui se la coulent douce !


----------



## canardo (28 Janvier 2005)

un petit por do sol sur Luanda...


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2005)

James bond en action pour le compte de Boeing...


----------



## jahrom (29 Janvier 2005)

Je vous présente Tigrou (le vrai)


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2005)

au détour d'un immeuble en Espagne


----------



## Klakmuf (29 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> James bond en action pour le compte de Boeing...



C'était le salon de la volaille ?

De quoi prendre les poulets en grippe.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Pitchoune (29 Janvier 2005)

C'était une très belle journée. Voici une autre photo. On y voit LeSqual et notre Dudu national


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> C'était une très belle journée. Voici une autre photo. On y voit LeSqual et notre Dudu national



Ah ouais, on voit vachement bien...  Mais qui est donc ce Dudu dont tout le monde parle...  :hein:


----------



## Macounette (29 Janvier 2005)

Elles sont superbes vos photos WebO et Pitchoune, ça donne vraiment envie !...  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, j'ai essayé de faire un peu d'art de brut l'autre jour, puisque mon Squal n'en met plus... mais je sais pas su je suis à la hauteur


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Très belle image. 
Tu l'as prise avec l'Ixus ou le 20D ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle image.
> Tu l'as prise avec l'Ixus ou le 20D ?



Non. Avec l'Ixus 40, comme quoi.  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (29 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non. Avec l'Ixus 40, comme quoi.  :love:



C'est bien ce que je pensais, le 20D pour le ski, ça fait lourd. 
Effectivement pour une belle image, il n'y a pas que l'appareil, ce serait trop simple.  

  :love:


----------



## kraergiinse (30 Janvier 2005)

la basilique saint marc à venise
http://kraergiinse.free.fr/imaginmac/


----------



## turnover (30 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je pensais, le 20D pour le ski, ça fait lourd.


 :hein: Mauviettes !!! 2kg maxi ça vous fais peur ?    
Dans 3 semaines je vous en reparlerai


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Mauviettes !!! 2kg maxi ça vous fais peur ?
> Dans 3 semaines je vous en reparlerai



 Qui a dit que ça faisait peur?

J'ai profité de ma journée avant tout pour skier, léger, et je n'avais pas envie de me trimballer du matos photo... Et surtout par ces températeurs plus négatives (-10, -15)...


----------



## toto (31 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que ça faisait peur?
> 
> J'ai profité de ma journée avant tout pour skier, léger, et je n'avais pas envie de me trimballer du matos photo... Et surtout par ces températeurs plus négatives (-10, -15)...



Euh ben moi...un p'tit Ixus 500 au chaud dans la poche et voilà ... (hors-piste dans mon petit Val Ferret valaisan adoré samedi dernier)


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

Magnifique toto... C'est vrai que c'est un chouette coin le Val Ferret.   J'avais fait une fois la traversée cabane de Saleina, cabane de l'A-Neuve.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente Tigrou (le vrai)


 ...


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

bon c'est super   vos photos...  :love: mais ça fout les boules... chez nous pas un brin de neige...  :hein: 

MAis bon vous avez le droit de continuer...


----------



## Deedee (31 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est super  vos photos... :love: mais ça fout les boules... chez nous pas un brin de neige... :hein:
> 
> MAis bon vous avez le droit de continuer...


 
C'est clair rien à Paris non plus, sauf de la pluie........


----------



## Deedee (31 Janvier 2005)

Pour faire un peu de concurrence à Tigrou


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2005)




----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2005)

L'ami d'Amok, Lila, fait de belles photos aussi non ? À voir Ici


----------



## toto (31 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique toto... C'est vrai que c'est un chouette coin le Val Ferret.   J'avais fait une fois la traversée cabane de Saleina, cabane de l'A-Neuve.



Merci WebO !! Et la traversée que tu mentionnes est vraiment de toute beauté!


----------



## peyret (31 Janvier 2005)

Y a bien quelques photos à regarder...
et si vous avez vraiment le temps, un film (un peu TF1, mais çà ne peut pas tout être beau !)
lp


----------



## LeSqual (31 Janvier 2005)

C cool de rentrer tard le soir et de voir toutes ces belles choses!!!    :love:


----------



## turnover (2 Février 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Y a bien quelques photos à regarder...
> et si vous avez vraiment le temps, un film (un peu TF1, mais çà ne peut pas tout être beau !)
> lp



C'est malin, je vois mon viseur en double  :hosto: !!


----------



## alan.a (2 Février 2005)

En vidant mon APN, j'ai découvert cette photo, et manifestement, il ne s'agit pas de moi.

La personne qui l'a réalisé a dû se donner du mal pour la réussir (admirez la qualité des trous de nez !!!), je lui rends donc hommage en la publiant.






A oui, théoriquement, c'est pas bien se moquer ... maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut


----------



## mfay (2 Février 2005)

Horreur, un clone rejeton des Bogdanov.

Un nouveau virus qui se propage sur les apn


----------



## AntoineD (2 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En vidant mon APN, j'ai découvert cette photo, et manifestement, il ne s'agit pas de moi.
> 
> La personne qui l'a réalisé a dû se donner du mal pour la réussir (admirez la qualité des trous de nez !!!), je lui rends donc hommage en la publiant.
> 
> ...



...





(salaud)


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Février 2005)

Il a bien neigé la semaine passée!


----------



## AntoineD (2 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En vidant mon APN, j'ai découvert cette photo, et manifestement, il ne s'agit pas de moi.
> 
> La personne qui l'a réalisé a dû se donner du mal pour la réussir (admirez la qualité des trous de nez !!!), je lui rends donc hommage en la publiant.
> 
> ...



... et je sais où t'habites. Tu perds rien pour attendre. Dans la nuit noire on entendit des cris...


----------



## Deedee (2 Février 2005)

The best fondant EVER :rateau:


----------



## Deedee (3 Février 2005)

Mes pourquoi ça fait des miniatures quand je poste des photos et pas des images à taille plus "humaines" ???   :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Mes pourquoi ça fait des miniatures quand je poste des photos et pas des images à taille plus "humaines" ???   :hein:



Bonne question. Il semble que depuis la récente mise à jour du forum, les images soient réduient pour ne pas gêner l'affichage du forum dans le cas d'images trop grandes. 

Le mieux est de les héberger sur un serveur, et d'insérer le lien de l'image entre les balises IMG.


----------



## Deedee (3 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question. Il semble que depuis la récente mise à jour du forum, les images soient réduient pour ne pas gêner l'affichage du forum dans le cas d'images trop grandes.
> 
> Le mieux est de les héberger sur un serveur, et d'insérer le lien de l'image entre les balises IMG.


 
Arf trop compliqué pour moi :rateau:  Mais merci pour la réponse !!


----------



## alan.a (3 Février 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ... et je sais où t'habites. Tu perds rien pour attendre. Dans la nuit noire on entendit des cris...



Le temps que tu viennes à pieds de Nancy, j'ai le temps de voir venir


----------



## turnover (3 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le temps que tu viennes à pieds de Nancy, j'ai le temps de voir venir


Et la moustache repoussera !!! (voir son avatar)


----------



## mactambour (3 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question. Il semble que depuis la récente mise à jour du forum, les images soient réduient pour ne pas gêner l'affichage du forum dans le cas d'images trop grandes.
> 
> Le mieux est de les héberger sur un serveur, et d'insérer le lien de l'image entre les balises IMG.



Je mets à  profit ton indication, WebO... c'est une bonne idée..
Je vous dis encore combien toutes les photos de tous sont superbes... l'escalier en bois magnifique..
Il n'a pas neigé ici mais :






Faisait bien froid !!!

 :love: à tous


----------



## alan.a (3 Février 2005)

Au ciné il fait plus chaud


----------



## mactambour (3 Février 2005)

La Troisième et vraiment très belle !!! J'aime beaucoup.
Un petit baiser pour Capucine 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (3 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au ciné il fait plus chaud



   ouf !
 j'ai eu peur...


----------



## Tangi (4 Février 2005)

C'est beau la Bretagne, non ???   ...


----------



## AntoineD (4 Février 2005)

Comme mon scanner fait le con en ce moment, je poste du vieux (juin dernier).
C'est déjà ça 

oui, c'est une mise en abime.  






_Nota : réalisée en retournant mon 50 mm _​


----------



## AntoineD (4 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau la Bretagne, non ???   ...



oui ! 

et moi aussi, j'ai une maison pour les invités, Alan :




​ 
tremble.
Ta caravane n'a qu'à bien se tenir.


----------



## xanadu (4 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 10 000 "Post"


Bravo


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au ciné il fait plus chaud



Marrant ça, nous aussi on a fait 'projection privée'

















Pas qui fasse froid dehors mais...


----------



## nikolo (4 Février 2005)

Elles sont pas un peu flou des photos ou je suis pas encore bien reveillé?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2818

juste une petite photo de mon ibook by night (je me penche sur mon Olympus 5060 en ce moment : il est extra ce petit machin   (également posté dans le thread des bureaux mac)


----------



## AntoineD (4 Février 2005)

Dehors, il fait plus froid :




​ 
Une petite photo pour tester ma nouvelle optique (nikkor AF ED 80-200) mais le scan du labo est pourri... :s


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je mets à profit ton indication, WebO... c'est une bonne idée..
> Je vous dis encore combien toutes les photos de tous sont superbes... l'escalier en bois magnifique..
> Il n'a pas neigé ici mais :
> 
> ...


ça ressemble à Fayence ou Saint Paul.


----------



## mactambour (4 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça ressemble à Fayence ou Saint Paul.



C'est plus près d'Avignon que de Nice... un tout petit coin perdu dans les vignes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bravo


----------



## jahrom (4 Février 2005)

Un petit portrait que j'ai fait en Corse.
Qui a dit que les Corses avaient pas l'air sympa ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>




J'fais pas de comment j'suis en vacances...
(j'ai supprimé le clic forum du petit dej', just les new's sur NetNewsWire)

Ah si Antoine j'aime bien les traces de pneu dans la froidure


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Février 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas un peu flou des photos ou je suis pas encore bien reveillé?



Hâa...?  ça se voit beaucoup...?   :rose:


----------



## toto (5 Février 2005)

Montée aujourd'hui au Métailler, sommet valaisan connu des randonneurs - une descente mythique de 1400 mètres in ze powder s'ensuivra!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Février 2005)

Petit dégradé sur le Mont-Pélerin au dessus de Vevey.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

Vampire.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vampire.



Arf...  :affraid: :affraid:  Bravo Paul.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

Ballerine.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ballerine. [/IMG]



_Ceci est une pipe_

SuperMoquette.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

Sangsuemètre.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sangsuemètre.



on a dit "belles" les photos...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> on a dit "belles" les photos...



Excusez moi de ne pas poster un joli chien, vos yeux sont tellement délicats, ô maître du bon goût.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de ne pas poster un joli chien, vos yeux sont tellement délicats, ô maître du bon goût.



je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## Deedee (7 Février 2005)

Moi j'aime pô les sangsues, mais je dois dire que les photos sont bien prises (la dernière surtout, on voit les stries de la bestioles c'est assez dégueu et scotchant en même temps    ).

Par contre c'est la même bestiole sur toutes les photos ? Non parce qu'à coté du tube sanguin elle a l'air minuscule, je me suis dit que peut être ct un bébé sangsue  (mais c'est pas pour ça que je l'aimrais plus !)
Et quand on écrase une sangsue ? Nan? Bon ok je sors


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

_Aucun animal n'a été blessé, maltraîté ou tué pendant cette prise de vue._ 

Dis, c'est vrai Paul, tu leur a pas fait de mal hein?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pô les sangsues, mais je dois dire que les photos sont bien prises (la dernière surtout, on voit les stries de la bestioles c'est assez dégueu et scotchant en même temps    ).
> 
> Par contre c'est la même bestiole sur toutes les photos ? Non parce qu'à coté du tube sanguin elle a l'air minuscule, je me suis dit que peut être ct un bébé sangsue  (mais c'est pas pour ça que je l'aimrais plus !)
> Et quand on écrase une sangsue ? Nan? Bon ok je sors



J'ai utilisé deux sangsues pour ces prises de vues. 
Elles sont petites car elles n'ont plus mangé depuis plus de 6 mois. 
Si j'avais voulu mettre des photos "dégeux" j'aurais mis celle des sangsues en action.  ici je trouve qu'elles sont, pour des sangsues, assez jolies.  

Luxembourg, 10H30, le 16 mars.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé deux sangsues pour ces prises de vues.
> Elles sont petites car elles n'ont plus mangé depuis plus de 6 mois.



Et ça vit encore?   



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Luxembourg, 10H30, le 16 mars.



 :


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Aucun animal n'a été blessé, maltraîté ou tué pendant cette prise de vue._
> 
> Dis, c'est vrai Paul, tu leur a pas fait de mal hein?



Non, non par contre, elles sont condamnées à la crémation avant d'avoir mangé, elles ne sont plus apte au service, elles ont fréquentés un milieu potentiellement contaminé, la table de la salle des infirmières.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non par contre, elles sont condamnées à la crémation avant d'avoir mangé, elles ne sont plus apte au service, elles ont fréquentés un milieu potentiellement contaminé, la table de la salle des infirmières.



Je contacte immédiatement cette association...


----------



## Deedee (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont petites car elles n'ont plus mangé depuis plus de 6 mois


 
WOW ! Incroyable  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais voulu mettre des photos "dégeux" j'aurais mis celle des sangsues en action


 
Bon visiblement je m'y connais moyennement sur les sangsues mais pourquoi ça aurait été plus dégueu? elles se plaquent sur le "support" (un bout de chair humaine par ex) et gobent le sang mais ça reste assez "clean", non ? :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Bon visiblement je m'y connais moyennement sur les sangsues mais pourquoi ça aurait été plus dégueu?



Pour ça !   La sangsue reste clean, le problème c'est le support.


----------



## Deedee (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça !  La sangsue reste clean, le problème c'est le support.


 
Effectivement !!! D'ailleurs j'ai du mal à identifier le support, c'est une main? elle est encore vivante la main??!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement !!! D'ailleurs j'ai du mal à identifier le support, c'est une main? elle est encore vivante la main??!



C'est un doigt beaucoup mieux maintenant.


----------



## nikolo (7 Février 2005)

il l'a mis où son doigt pour être dans cet état? (pas de vulgarité svp)


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça !  La sangsue reste clean, le problème c'est le support.


 
c'est assez bonnard pour les pieds, ça. rien de mieux pour transformer un trek en enfer


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> il l'a mis où son doigt pour être dans cet état? (pas de vulgarité svp)



Elle l'a mis dans une espèce de trancheuse.


----------



## jahrom (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle l'a mis dans une espèce de trancheuse.



Ah oui ? tiens, quelle drôle d'idée...


----------



## sylko (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Luxembourg, 10H30, le 16 mars.


 
Il y a une pause après ta conférence.  

C'est cool comme conférence, juste avant d'aller déjeuner.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une pause après ta conférence.
> 
> C'est cool comme conférence, juste avant d'aller déjeuner.



Oui et juste avant moi il y a le sujet sur l'asticot thérapie dont je prépare la présentation avec Keynote, je peux te dire que là aussi, ce ne sera pas piqué des vers.


----------



## Deedee (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle l'a mis dans une espèce de trancheuse.


 
Le carnage :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Février 2005)

Bon, ça manque de photos (floues)


----------



## Klakmuf (8 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça manque de photos (floues)



C'est flou ce que c'est beau   

Pour toi Manu : les bruyères commencent à sortir de la neige






Je viens de toucher un DimageA2, c'est la vraie usine à gaz et, comme dirait Sylko, papa alzheimer ne m'aide pas.


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Février 2005)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

C'est juste histoire d'aerer ce thread....


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (9 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça manque de photos (floues)



divine...

ca a été pris ou ?

argentique j'imagine ?


----------



## benao (9 Février 2005)

ici aussi, ca "brumise" a fond!
encore bravo pour vos photos


----------



## al02 (9 Février 2005)

:love:


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> divine...
> 
> ca a été pris ou ?
> 
> argentique j'imagine ?



 Non non, eos 300D. 

Juste en face de chez moi, dans les hauts de St-Leu.


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste histoire d'aerer ce thread....



T'as besoin d'aide?


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2005)

Ayé je suis a Nice  et j'ai (enfin) une connexion qui ressemble a de l'ADSL (512 mais c'est deja ca..)

La derniere c'est de chez moi le lendemain de mon arrivée (au fond c'est la mer  )


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2005)

une autre






bonne nuit


----------



## AntoineD (9 Février 2005)

Allez c'est mon come-back avant départ en Afrique :




​ 

fait avec un coolpix 5200 à Paris tout récemment.

Et puis une pub qui m'angoisse à chaque fois je la vois tant les mecs ont une tronche d'automate :




​


----------



## ibox (9 Février 2005)

une ptite bête...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2888&stc=1


----------



## xanadu (10 Février 2005)

*Tulum/Mexique* 
Obturateur:  1/1000
Ouverture:   f.4.9
Angle d'exposition :  0,00
Longueur focale :  21,31 mm
Détection: zone de couleur one-ship
Flash: désactivé

ici 

@ suivre


----------



## xanadu (10 Février 2005)

Avant d'arriver au sommet:





Il faut d'abord monter les marches:
ici


----------



## nikolo (10 Février 2005)

Eh Gringo elles sont belles tes phots.

Dis tu veux un nescafé, j'entends le train qui arrive....

Es para ti amiga...


----------



## Deedee (10 Février 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis une pub qui m'angoisse à chaque fois je la vois tant les mecs ont une tronche d'automate :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Raaa la la m'en parle pas ! Le pire c'est au cinéma, accompagné de la fausse musique avec la voix atroce de la nana " Dé Fursac, la gwiffe de l'homme"  Aaaarrrggghh j'exècre cette pub!!


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2005)

J'ai fait mes fonds de tiroir d'iPhoto... 






... et j'ai trouvé cette vue de la côte belge au mois d'octobre.


----------



## Klakmuf (11 Février 2005)

Ya toujours pas de pommes sur mon pommier...


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Février 2005)

Parking du Flon, Lausanne


----------



## xanadu (11 Février 2005)

*C'est calme on dirait...*​






*Mais en fait il y a quelqu'un...*

@ suivre  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2005)

Ne jamais de fier aux apparences


----------



## xanadu (11 Février 2005)

1/ * Dans les Airs* 

2/* ou.....*

@ suivre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

une petite photo d'un monument de Rouen : le Gros Horloge (si je me souviens bien il a reçu un prix au concours des monuments les mieux éclairés de france).


----------



## alan.a (11 Février 2005)

Très bien Tigrou !!! 

A droite du gros horloge, il y a un pub (on voit les chaises)  un argument de plus pour visiter les vieux monuments


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très bien Tigrou !!!
> 
> A droite du gros horloge, il y a un pub (on voit les chaises)  un argument de plus pour visiter les vieux monuments


oui et ça s'appelle le Big Ben : un pub sympa sans plus, mais bien situé.  

une petite photo : c'est sur 3 ou 4 étages, dans la tour. L'intérieur est vraiment agréable : les clients un peu moins...


----------



## alan.a (11 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo : c'est sur 3 ou 4 étages, dans la tour. L'intérieur est vraiment agréable : les clients un peu moins...




Certainement pas le 16 mai 1998 
C'est là que nous nous sommes mariés


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas le 16 mai 1998
> C'est là que nous nous sommes mariés


c'était donc toi ???


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Ça ressemble à l'Indonésie, mais je crois que c'est pas ça.


----------



## alan.a (11 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'était donc toi ???



J'espère pour toi que tu n'as pas été témoin de ma performance au karaoké !!


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça ressemble à l'Indonésie, mais je crois que c'est pas ça.



non, c'est le Bayon, au Cambodge


----------



## kathy h (11 Février 2005)

Voilà c'est une photo de mes deux chevaux: Lulu et Natif..

http://img180.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img180&image=photoch861xv.jpg


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2005)

Un forum photo ... excellent !!!

Vous faites quelle genre de photos ?

Perso, je fais un peu de tout (paysage, sport auto, flou, macro, portrait, ...)


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2005)

Encore une sous le coude ...
Le prado a marseille dans la caisse de mon frangin :king:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Février 2005)

Une autre sympa et promis j'arrete


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo d'un monument de Rouen : le Gros Horloge (si je me souviens bien il a reçu un prix au concours des monuments les mieux éclairés de france). [/QUOTE
> 
> ra rouen... mais qu'est ce que j'aime cette ville...  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)




----------



## jfr (13 Février 2005)

Joli, webo...

On dirait le Fujiyama !


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Dommage d'avoir coupe la montagne en haut à droite ... (mon oeil cherche le sommet)
Sinon les petites vagues sur le lac rendent trés bien


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage d'avoir coupe la montagne en haut à droite ... (mon oeil cherche le sommet)
> Sinon les petites vagues sur le lac rendent trés bien








Ça n'est pas la même prise de vue.


----------



## jfr (13 Février 2005)

C'est le nouvel an !  






Le lions sont de retour dans les rues !


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas la même prise de vue.




Perso je prefere !


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

mon pti book !!!

Comment faites vous pour mettre vos photos direct dans le message ?


----------



## jfr (13 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Comment faites vous pour mettre vos photos direct dans le message ?



Il faut qu'elles soient hébergées quelque part, et tu peux alors utiliser les balises IMG ...

_(mais attention à la taille...)_


----------



## g.robinson (13 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas le 16 mai 1998
> C'est là que nous nous sommes mariés



et moi j'y travaillais en juillet/aout. C'était les premières voiles de la liberté...
Bref le big ben, c'est ma jeunesse


----------



## g.robinson (13 Février 2005)

Vue d'un car à St Domingue il y a une semaine...


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Février 2005)

ça me rappelle un fond d'écran de 'Longhorn' :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 

sans rire très joli cette opposition entre ce vert chlorophyle et le bleu du ciel 

qu'est ce que je disais : http://www.winsupersite.com/images/showcase/longhorn-0308-faked.png


----------



## suzres (13 Février 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> C'est le nouvel an !
> Cette photo de jfr
> 
> Le lions sont de retour dans les rues !
> ...


----------



## nikolo (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> mon pti book !!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> T'as photographié quoi? car j'ai pas reconnu?


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Benito41 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikolo (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> nikolo a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## g.robinson (14 Février 2005)

suzres a dit:
			
		

> jfr a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Benito41 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Une autre plus facile a reconnaitre ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)




----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Sympa !!!
C toujours le meme lac ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Sympa !!!
> C toujours le meme lac ?



J'ai pas déménagé depuis hier.   C'est le lac Léman.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Nan le Lac de Genève


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Marseille by night ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan le Lac de Genève



Note: pas bannir SM... mais au minimum le bouler rouge une fois.   Sinon, à part ça...


----------



## Klakmuf (14 Février 2005)

Pour la St-Valentin, il faut offrir des fleurs   






Note pour les suisses, ce n'est pas de la choucroute


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

baaaah j'aime pas la st valentin ... beurkkkk j'prefere la st lulu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> baaaah j'aime pas la st valentin ... beurkkkk j'prefere la st lulu



Celle qui rit quand... Noooon?!?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Ce n'est pas une belle photo, artistiquement parlant, mais je suis immobilisé en terrain hostile et ça m'énerve... C'est d'un vulgaire tout ce blanc... remarquez, le vert de ma poubelle n'est pas mal non plus dans le genre ; mais le vendeur ne m'a pas donné le choix... Vert "tendance", qu'il disait...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une belle photo, artistiquement parlant, mais je suis immobilisé en terrain hostile et ça m'énerve... C'est d'un vulgaire tout ce blanc... remarquez, le vert de ma poubelle n'est pas mal non plus dans le genre ; mais le vendeur ne m'a pas donné le choix... Vert "tendance", qu'il disait...



Ca me laisse reveur toute cette neige ... ca date de quand et ou ?


----------



## Deedee (14 Février 2005)

Pour réchauffer les plus frileux...

Barcelone ce week end, 18 degré à l'ombre.......Vivement l'été à Paris !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me laisse reveur toute cette neige ... ca date de quand et ou ?



Aujourd'hui, dans le Haut Doubs... Mais j'en voulais pas. Je suis bloqué sans pneus d'hiver


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan le Lac de Genève




Je confirme. C'est bien du Lac de Genève dont on parle. Ceux qui affirmeraient le contraire sont juste -inconsciemment bien sûr- dans l'erreur 
Rejoignez la vraie foi !


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> teo a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> nikolo a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Voici les dernieres de la série que j'ai faite avec mon PB ... si ca vous plait !!!!

Si ca botte certains pour des fonds d'ecran j'en ferai une nouvelle série dispo par mail apres expo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

A Dinard et St Malo ce week end. La mère était en colère.

(j'espère que tout le monde a un écran bien qualibré)


----------



## bouilla (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une belle photo, artistiquement parlant, mais je suis immobilisé en terrain hostile et ça m'énerve... C'est d'un vulgaire tout ce blanc... remarquez, le vert de ma poubelle n'est pas mal non plus dans le genre ; mais le vendeur ne m'a pas donné le choix... Vert "tendance", qu'il disait...



Eh ben    T'habites ou en Corse, a priori en Corse du Sud mais où précisément ? 

J'ai un pti "pied a terre" a aspretto, a l'entrée d'Ajaccio, ça me mannnnquueee


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2005)

Au cap de la Hague aussi, il y avait de l'ambiance  :love:  :love: 















Il y avait parfois tellement de vent qu'il fallait lester les enfants


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2005)

Superbe Alan la 1ere et la 3 eme !!!   
Je reve d'habiter au bord de la mer de la bretagne au nord ... arrggghhhhhh !!!!!
Tu utilises quoi comme matos ?


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Alan la 1ere et la 3 eme !!!
> Je reve d'habiter au bord de la mer de la bretagne au nord ... arrggghhhhhh !!!!!



Bon, là, euh, c'est quand même la Normandie  , mais c'est la même ambiance, peut être même plus "irlandaise"



			
				Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises quoi comme matos ?



Un APN qui vaut le 1/4 de ton 10D ... 
(un Rollei dr 5100)


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2005)

C vrai que le 10D etait cher au debut (et oui je fais parti de la premiere vague a payer plein pot) mais je peux pas me passer du reflex ... historiquement Canon AE1, Eos 500N, Eos 5, Coolpix 990 (oui c t pour essayer) et mon 10D ...

Sinon la normandie c trés bien aussi   


ps: vraiment chouette ton site


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben    T'habites ou en Corse, a priori en Corse du Sud mais où précisément ?
> 
> J'ai un pti "pied a terre" a aspretto, a l'entrée d'Ajaccio, ça me mannnnquueee



Je suis d'Ajaccio et Père et Mère habitent en bas de Pietralba... Pas loin d'Aspretto


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> C vrai que le 10D etait cher au debut (et oui je fais parti de la premiere vague a payer plein pot) mais je peux pas me passer du reflex ... historiquement Canon AE1, Eos 500N, Eos 5, Coolpix 990 (oui c t pour essayer) et mon 10D ...



Je comprends, je suis personnellement très attaché à la visée sur dépoli, j'ai besoin d'être seul dans la nuit face à une image qui est soleil et couleur.
L'APN c'est pour les vacances familliales.



			
				Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon la normandie c trés bien aussi



Oui, je te confirme, je navigue en permanence entre côte d'Armor et Normandie, et je ne saurais me décider. (abstraction faite de l'ancrage "généalogique")



			
				Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ps: vraiment chouette ton site



Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

J'aime beaucoup tes photos Alan... en particulier celle avec tes petits choux. Elles respirent le bonheur.


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2005)

Il en manque une, la chieuse :


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il en manque une, la chieuse :



T'as pas fini d'en voir...


----------



## Deedee (15 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il en manque une, la chieuse :


 
C'est la Capucine ?


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fini d'en voir...


j'ai bien peur que tu aies raison ...  



			
				Deedee a dit:
			
		

> C'est la Capucine ?


Oui, l'unique, l'exceptionnelle, l'incomparable, la vraie Capucine
(mais la chieuse quand même )


----------



## Deedee (15 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'unique, l'exceptionnelle, l'incomparable, la vraie Capucine
> (mais la chieuse quand même )


 
Oui mais avec une si jolie trogne on lui passerait tout ses caprices  ça donne presque envie d'en avoir !


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2005)

tout le monde   :love:un ti peu d'eau pour le bassin... à sec ​


----------



## AntoineD (16 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Pour réchauffer les plus frileux...
> 
> Barcelone ce week end, 18 degré à l'ombre.......Vivement l'été à Paris !!!!


 
petit rigolo !!! 
ici, on dépasse copieusement le 30-35 !  



 

heureusement qu'il y a la nuit pour se rafraîchir un peu... 28° de temps en temps, ça fait du bien 

Le reste est ici, si vous voulez : Visages d'Afrique

> Alan : je ne savais pas que tes enfants étaient un poids pour toi... 
S'ils t'embêtent, il te reste toujours la caravane des invités !


----------



## nikolo (16 Février 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> petit rigolo !!!
> 
> > Alan : je ne savais pas que tes enfants étaient un poids pour toi...
> S'ils t'embêtent, il te reste toujours la caravane des invités !


 
Moi non plus.

oui mais vu la caravane, autant avoir une cabane au fond du jardin, entouré de cailloux, à coté d'une rivière.

Moi cette cabane j'y vais quand j'en ai besoin....


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)




----------



## nikolo (16 Février 2005)

belle composition. jolie rendu de la neige.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

Bonne idée Webo


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



rhôôôô un modo qui redimensionne pas son image 

_bon, à par ça en effet très bonne idée : simple et efficace comme je les aime _


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôô un modo qui redimensionne pas son image



C'est vrai que sur mon 20", j'ai tendance à voir (un peu trop) grand...


----------



## nikolo (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que sur mon 20", j'ai tendance à voir (un peu trop) grand...


 
Frimeur


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôô un modo qui redimensionne pas son image



C'est correcte comme taille.  Grand mais correcte. 

Très bonne idée Olivier.  
Si tu avais eu l'ITMS, tu n'aurais pas pu la faire.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est correcte comme taille.  Grand mais correcte.



Oui, 900 pixels de large, ça passe tout juste encore.  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne idée Olivier.
> Si tu avais eu l'ITMS, tu n'aurais pas pu la faire.



Que c'est bon d'habiter en Suisse...   

Note: bannir au passage nikolo.


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, 900 pixels de large, ça passe tout juste encore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos de Nikolo, ca me rappelle cette petite histoire :
une ferrari ( ou ecran 20") passe dans la rue :
-le francais moyen s'exclame : ba, quel frimeur, c'est pas normal qu'il roule avec une telle voiture !
-l'americain moyen dit  : cette voiture me plait, elle cartonne, je vais tout faire pour en avoir une ( sous entendu, je vais mettre au travail et m'en offrir une !)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Your Footprints In The Snow..



j'ai eu la permission de poster un petit mot 


tres tres tres jolie photo 

bravo  

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Macounette (16 Février 2005)

Super photo et super zique. :love: Bravo WebO


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: bannir au passage nikolo.


 
T'es pas cool comme Suisse.


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Nikolo, ca me rappelle cette petite histoire :
> une ferrari ( ou ecran 20") passe dans la rue :
> -le francais moyen s'exclame : ba, quel frimeur, c'est pas normal qu'il roule avec une telle voiture !
> -l'americain moyen dit : cette voiture me plait, elle cartonne, je vais tout faire pour en avoir une ( sous entendu, je vais mettre au travail et m'en offrir une !)


 
J'aime pas Ferrari je prefere une Bentley Convertible Shadow . ca a plus de classe.

Et puis je suis sur un 30 pouces donc m'en fous, na !!!!!! Merci Patron.

Et puis : _Le travail c'est la santé , ne rien faire c'est la conserver_.


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2005)

J'ai reçu en commentaire d'une coup de boule "elle ressemble à son père" , ce qui n'est en fait pas trop le cas.

Capucine le jour de ses 4 mois (9 fevrier)






Ma cocotte, il y a 30 ans, plus ou moins au même âge 





Dans nos enfants, il semblerait que le premier ait un peu de moi, mais pour le second, c'est le grand mystère (et comme ma femme n'a pas forcément une photo de tous ses amants enfant, ce n'est pas facile de s'y retrouver)

Voilà, c'était juste un petit pretexte pour reposter une photo de Capucine  :rose:


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'était juste un petit pretexte pour reposter une photo de Capucine :rose:


 
Finalement, tu vois que ce n'est pas une chieuse


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu en commentaire d'une coup de boule "elle ressemble à son père" , ce qui n'est en fait pas trop le cas.



La barbe peut-être?  






 je connais la sortie.


----------



## Deedee (17 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (et comme ma femme n'a pas forcément une photo de tous ses amants enfant, ce n'est pas facile de s'y retrouver)


 
Quoiiii??? elle est chié quand même ! 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'était juste un petit pretexte pour reposter une photo de Capucine :rose:


 
Moi perso je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## Nikopol87 (18 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,

pour benito qui aime bien la pomme  j'avais fait ces photos il y a un bout de temps

http://bergeron.nicolas.free.fr/images/DSCF0735.JPG

http://bergeron.nicolas.free.fr/images/DSCF0746.JPG


----------



## PommeQ (18 Février 2005)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour benito qui aime bien la pomme  j'avais fait ces photos il y a un bout de temps
> 
> ...



Yes !!!! Sympa en noir et blanc ... on va faire une serie macro et détails de nos pti'book   

Promis j'en ferais une seconde série ce WE   

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Février 2005)

Le volcan est en éruption !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Le volcan est en éruption !



 Faut que je vienne dans ton coin un de ces quatre...


----------



## PommeQ (18 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Le volcan est en éruption !



Quelle bonheur des paysages comme celui ci !!!!
Belle exposition    
Est ce le coup de flash au premier plan ? Je pense ...

Merci pour cette belle image


----------



## mog (18 Février 2005)

Tout simplement magnifique!! Bon par contre pour les habitants des environs (s'il y en a): COUREZ!!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement magnifique!! Bon par contre pour les habitants des environs (s'il y en a): COUREZ!!!



Pas besoin de courir...  Ce type de volcan est prévisible.


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Février 2005)

Ouais, celui-là est hyper surveillé par les scientifiques, et pris d'assaut par une foule pas croyable, malgré la pluie battante.





Sinon, pas de coup de flash, une ou deux voitures qui sont passées derrière et pour le ciel des éclairs dans les nuages (si si !)


----------



## teo (18 Février 2005)

Manu, c'est un vrai plaisir tes photos 

Comme spectacle de nuit, en comparaison, la Tour Eiffel illuminée impressionne nettement moins 

Dès que je peux à nouveau D), compte sur ma tournée


----------



## mactambour (18 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, celui-là est hyper surveillé par les scientifiques, et pris d'assaut par une foule pas croyable, malgré la pluie battante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'avais pas réagi jusqu'alors à tes posts !! Manu, mais là je ne peux qu'admirer...  

Très belle image    
Félicitations (et pour les autres aussi...)


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Février 2005)

Merci merci   

 J'aurai voulu mitrailler un peu plus mais avec cette pluie ce n'etait pas évident.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2005)

Derrière mon nouveau chez moi hier matin:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

Ça va la taille là?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça va la taille là?



c'est bon   

... mais frisquet


----------



## mactambour (19 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Derrière mon nouveau chez moi hier matin:



Est-ce que je me trompe ??

  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je me trompe ??
> 
> :love:



Bingo!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

L'a l'½il la Mactambour...   :love:   Dis, c'est joli chez toi JPmiss...   _On a du choix pour la prochaine Big AES Sudiste..._  :love:


----------



## Simon T. (19 Février 2005)

Bonjour !

Vraiment sympa ce sujet 
Bravo à tout le monde pour toutes ces belles photos !

Je vais apporter ma petite contribution, même si je ne m'y connais pas du tout en photo... Mais j'espère bien m'améliorer 

J'ai pris ça cet été en montagne, je venais de recevoir mon APN:






Cet automne, près de chez moi:





Au même moment, depuis la fenêtre de ma chambre.


----------



## toto (20 Février 2005)

A l'approche de la Tête de Bossetan (Massif des Dents Blanches) 2406m - rando sous le soleil mais dans un froid extrême au départ de Morzine jeudi dernier


----------



## PommeQ (20 Février 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> A l'approche de la Tête de Bossetan (Massif des Dents Blanches) 2406m - rando sous le soleil mais dans un froid extrême au départ de Morzine jeudi dernier



J'ai les narines qui fretillent a la vision du grand air


----------



## jfr (20 Février 2005)

Simon T. a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Vraiment sympa ce sujet
> Bravo à tout le monde pour toutes ces belles photos !
> ...



J'aime bien la dernière. Je me suis permis de la retoucher un peu en rééquilibrant les couleurs, pour voir...
Mais peut-être préférais-tu la dominante bleue. C'est sans prétention, hein...







_PS: la petite Capucine est toujours aussi craquante!_ :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> A l'approche de la Tête de Bossetan (Massif des Dents Blanches) 2406m - rando sous le soleil mais dans un froid extrême au départ de Morzine jeudi dernier


 
Superbe


----------



## Nidhal (20 Février 2005)

C vrai qu il son belle c photos


----------



## mactambour (20 Février 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> A l'approche de la Tête de Bossetan (Massif des Dents Blanches) 2406m - rando sous le soleil mais dans un froid extrême au départ de Morzine jeudi dernier



Pardonne Toto !!! j'ai enlevé l'image !! Mais c'est pour plus de facilité à  te dire :"c'est merveilleux et comme vous avez dû en profiter !!"    

Baisers aux garçons et

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Simon T. (20 Février 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la dernière. Je me suis permis de la retoucher un peu en rééquilibrant les couleurs, pour voir...
> Mais peut-être préférais-tu la dominante bleue. C'est sans prétention, hein...




Merci ! C'est vrai que c'est mieux comme ça !


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça va la taille là?


waouhhhh superbe  
... la photo, pas la taille


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Février 2005)

Le nouvel an chinois dimanche 13 février à Paris.

Et un concert...





'+


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

j'ai posté beaucoup plus haut une photo de mes deux chevaux , voici maintenant une photo de ma chienne....

http://img154.exs.cx/img154/5595/photoch625ux.jpg


----------



## Aragorn (22 Février 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à insérer une image. Comment faut-il faire ? Que dois-je insérer entre les deux balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à insérer une image. Comment faut-il faire ? Que dois-je insérer entre les deux balises
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme ça...


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à insérer une image. Comment faut-il faire ? Que dois-je insérer entre les deux balises
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai le même problème , je n'ai réussi à insèrer que le lien vers la photo et comme il y a beaucoup de paresseux, personne n'ira voir ma photo, pff , pourtant j'avais réussi à mettre la photo de mes chevaux, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y arrive plus aujourd'hui ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le même problème , je n'ai réussi à insèrer que le lien vers la photo et comme il y a beaucoup de paresseux, personne n'ira voir ma photo, pff , pourtant j'avais réussi à mettre la photo de mes chevaux, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y arrive plus aujourd'hui ?



Pour que l'image s'affiche il faut utiliser la balise IMG, et non URL, comme tu l'as fait.


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

ça ne marc he pas

http://img129.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img129&image=photoch625eb.jpg


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça ne marc he pas



C'est merveilleux ! 

Je sens qu'une grande année se prépare !   :love:


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est merveilleux !
> 
> Je sens qu'une grande année se prépare !   :love:


 on se moque....

j'ai déjà le lien, c'est mieux que rien: elle est belle ma chienne non? pffff


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça ne marc he pas
> 
> http://img129.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img129&image=photoch625eb.jpg



Relis mon message...   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est merveilleux !
> 
> Je sens qu'une grande année se prépare !   :love:



Oui... là...


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà le lien, c'est mieux que rien: elle est belle ma chienne non? pffff



Web'O ! Au secours ! J'étouffe !


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Et là ça marche?


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> on se moque....
> 
> j'ai déjà le lien, c'est mieux que rien: elle est belle ma chienne non? pffff




non, il parle du nouveau calendrier PTT avec de nouveaux animaux.....


----------



## bouilla (22 Février 2005)

il faut ouvrir l'image ds une nouvelle fentetre, et prendre son url


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Web'O ! Au secours ! J'étouffe !



jusqu'à aujourdhui je n'ai jamais eu de problème ma photo s'affichait , mais sur le site ou j'ai téléchargé ma photo il n'y a que les adresse url.. rien d'autre... 

je ne suis pas débile à ce point quand meme.. si ? 

voilà c'est fait .. laborieux je sais et tout àa pour un labrador..


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et là ça marche?
> 
> 
> http://img129.exs.cx/img129/4432/photoch625eb.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et là ça marche?
> 
> 
> http://img129.exs.cx/img129/4432/photoch625eb.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque ça...   Tu as oublié de fermer la balise: [/IMG] _Je suis trop bon..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est même pas moi qui ait réussi à mettre ma propre photo grrr

oui c'est ma chienne Newt un labrador... j'ai des centaines de photos mais je ne vais pas toutes les mettres c'est tellement laborieux, je n'ai même pas réussi aujourd'hui


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des centaines de photos mais je ne vais pas toutes les mettres c'est tellement laborieux



Si ! Si ! Vas y !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des centaines de photos mais je ne vais pas toutes les mettres c'est tellement laborieux



Personnellement j'ai toujours rêvé de voir dans folio toutes les plus belles photos de canidés de leurs origines à nos jours


----------



## bouilla (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Très belle image Bouilla, c'est ton chien?  :love:



hihi si ça c'est pas de la perversité que d'observer cette jeune nioub galerer pour mettre en ligne une photo  :rateau: 

j'ai bon coeur que voulez vous    :love:


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'ai toujours rêvé de voir dans folio toutes les plus belles photos de canidés de leurs origines à nos jours



tout le monde se moque de moi et de mes photos de chiens alors je vais vous mettre une photo de femmes mais érotique la photo, vous l'aurez voulu .. enfin si j'y arrive, mdrr


----------



## bouilla (22 Février 2005)

redemandes moi si t'y arrives pas !


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> hihi si ça c'est pas de la perversité que d'observer cette jeune nioub galerer pour mettre en ligne une photo  :rateau:
> 
> j'ai bon coeur que voulez vous    :love:



et ça continue allez , rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde se moque de moi et de mes photos de chiens alors je vais vous mettre une photo de femmes mais érotique la photo, vous l'aurez voulu .. enfin si j'y arrive, mdrr



On veut bien t'aider... Pascal tu passes devant?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde se moque de moi et de mes photos de chiens alors je vais vous mettre une photo de femmes mais érotique la photo, vous l'aurez voulu .. enfin si j'y arrive, mdrr



tu vas tous les affoler  ***  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

z'ont pas l'habitude  

*** _surtout ceux en vert..._


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas tous les affoler  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> z'ont pas l'habitude



Pour commencer j'ai choisi une photo soft  pas de panique


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde se moque de moi et de mes photos de chiens alors je vais vous mettre une photo de femmes mais érotique la photo, vous l'aurez voulu .. enfin si j'y arrive, mdrr



L'avatar était déjà prometteur  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour commencer j'ai choisi une photo soft  pas de panique



Il leur en faut plus pour paniquer sauf au-dessous de 1500 posts


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

j'ai réussi ... enfin ! pauvre de vous  :love:


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar était déjà prometteur



Mon avatar est  un auto portrait .. oserais-je le mettre ici?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour commencer j'ai choisi une photo soft  pas de panique



joli contre-jour   

bon choix


----------



## Klakmuf (22 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'ai toujours rêvé de voir dans folio toutes les plus belles photos de canidés de leurs origines à nos jours



Pour te faire plaisir, voilà mon toutou : femelle montagne des Pyrénées croisée cochon d'inde.
50 kilos toute habillée.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mon avatar est  un auto portrait .. oserais-je le mettre ici?



pourquoi pas 

*et il y a un fil pour ça...*


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas
> 
> *et il y a un fil pour ça...*



promis mais plus tard dans la soirée, je dois vous quitter pour l'instant mais je reviendrai vous faire rire .......


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> promis mais plus tard dans la soirée, je dois vous quitter pour l'instant mais je reviendrai vous faire rire .......



et on applaudit tous !!!


----------



## g.robinson (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> promis mais plus tard dans la soirée, je dois vous quitter pour l'instant mais je reviendrai vous faire rire .......



Ouais, trop cool !
 :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

merci pour les "ptis carrés vert".. mais au fait,  j'ai fais quoi pour les mériter?  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les "ptis carrés vert".. mais au fait,  j'ai fais quoi pour les mériter?  :love:



Continue comme ça... tu en auras encore beaucoup...   

Bravo pour tes photos.


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

bon alors une petite dernière pour la route, ( de nouveau des chiens: mes 2 chiens !  ) maitenant  que j'ai compris comment on fait et grâce à vous tous quelle patiente....
j'ai essayé en mode avancé pour changer ( à la place de en mode guidé et je ne sais pas si ça marche, c'est juste pour essayer ..) 

pour les photos d'humaines.... plus tard.... un chien, un humain, un chien.. ect..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon alors une petite dernière pour la route, ( de nouveau des chiens: mes 2 chiens !  ) maitenant  que j'ai compris comment on fait et grâce à vous tous quelle patiente....
> j'ai essayé en mode avancé pour changer ( à la place de en mode guidé et je ne sais pas si ça marche, c'est juste pour essayer ..)
> 
> pour les photos d'humaines.... plus tard.... un chien, un humain, un chien.. ect..



superbes bestioles


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

bon celle ci elle n'est pas belle, mais je la trouve marrante, faites avec mon APN Nikon Coolpix 4200, juste pour rire..... rien d'artistique la dedans, la prochaine photo ce sera une humaine....


----------



## mactambour (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon celle ci elle n'est pas belle, mais je la trouve marrante, faites avec mon APN Nikon Coolpix 4200, juste pour rire..... rien d'artistique la dedans, la prochaine photo ce sera une humaine....



Elle est sympa !!!  

Mais Hercule : faut bien qu'il fasse partie de la troupe !!!​   








 :love:


----------



## peyret (22 Février 2005)

c'est pas un chien, mais c'est pas méchant !




lp


----------



## bouilla (22 Février 2005)

ouah un mouton qui fait du saut a l'elastique !  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Bienvenu à 30 millions d'amis, nos amis les betes......ou encore la vie à la ferme....


----------



## bouilla (22 Février 2005)

Un peu de participation !


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

dans la série nos amis les bêtes :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans la série nos amis les bêtes :



un intellectuel...


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

et pour finir mon cheval Natif.. j'ai attendu 6 mois que Monsieur daigne bailler en ma présence, je suis couchée devant son box pour prendre la photo ( en argentique )


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de participation !



tu remontes le niveau.... :love:


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

mactambour : Il est super Hercule


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis couchée devant son box pour prendre la photo



tu lui as fait peur  :affraid:


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu lui as fait peur  :affraid:



pas peur,  mais je l'ai fatigué avec mes paroles, la preuve il baille


----------



## roro dudu (23 Février 2005)

sea, sex & sun


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas peur,  mais je l'ai fatigué avec mes paroles, la preuve il baille



une pipelette  :affraid:


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une pipelette  :affraid:



11000 post en 2 ans et c'est toi qui dit ça ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> 11000 post en 2 ans et c'est toi qui dit ça ?



c'est clair qu'avec mes 120 post j'en suis tres loin, mais dans la vie je parle beaucoup, c'est vrai, mais bon , pour mon métier c'est préférable


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'avec mes 120 post j'en suis tres loin, mais dans la vie je parle beaucoup, c'est vrai, mais bon , pour mon métier c'est préférable



laisses moi deviner, tu travailles dans une spa ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

C'est normal qu'avec firefox je ne vois plus les jolies photos alors qu'avec safari je les voyais????
et en plus je n'ai plus les smileys? pffff


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal qu'avec firefox je ne vois plus les jolies photos alors qu'avec safari je les voyais????
> et en plus je n'ai plus les smileys? pffff



Non... ça n'est pas normal. Tu as iChat lancé?


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... ça n'est pas normal. Tu as iChat lancé?



non mais je vais le lancer


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> non mais je vais le lancer



Faut que je reposte quelques photos moi...  :rose:


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> non mais je vais le lancer



attend un peu, il est au tel là


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> attend un peu, il est au tel là



Pas encore couché toi?


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore couché toi?



Non je surveille


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

Super tes photos d'Islande peyret. Ca me rappele mon juillet 2004 
Quant a katty h: débuts fort prometteurs meme si je prefere ta premiere photo a la serie annimalière (allez savoir pourquoi  ). Encore que le cheval est excellent!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Encore que le cheval est excellent!



M'étonne pas de toi ça...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas de toi ça...


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... ça n'est pas normal. Tu as iChat lancé?




de retour via safari et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, sauf moi qui commence à perdre la vue à cause de la fatigue, j'ai même perdu " capture " et je n'arrive plus à écrire....

merci pour ta patience....


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super tes photos d'Islande peyret. Ca me rappele mon juillet 2004
> Quant a katty h: débuts fort prometteurs meme si je prefere ta premiere photo a la serie annimalière (allez savoir pourquoi  ). Encore que le cheval est excellent!



alors rien que pour toi, une petite dernière et sans animaux....

AUTO PORTRAIT ( avec retardateur ) 


ba ça n'a pas marché, j'essaye de nouveau


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

La première chose servie ce soir dans un restaurant suisse "La vacherie"


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

C'est normal


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

Y a pas que autour du lac qu'il y a de la neige...
à Paris aussi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors rien que pour toi, une petite dernière et sans animaux....
> 
> AUTO PORTRAIT ( avec retardateur )



Tu as osé en fin de compte  
Pour le reste tu as raison, même si d'aucuns diraient que c'est mieux avec les animaux   





			
				xanadu a dit:
			
		

> La première chose servie ce soir dans un restaurant suisse "La vacherie"



Dans un des chaussons de nos illustres posteurs suisses  Ils sont prêts à tout  Jolie BD, la vache mériterai d'être animée


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

En banlieue aussi on se les gèle 







​


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

mais Parsi à un je ne sais quoid de... sauvage 







​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors rien que pour toi


 
Wouah! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Allez hop les autres, circulez y'a plus rien a voir!


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> La première chose servie ce soir dans un restaurant suisse "La vacherie"




Le contenant ressemble à ce qu'on appelle un cafignon au Chalet où je passe mes Noëls et jour de l'An.


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah! :love:  :love:  :love:
> Allez hop les autres, circulez y'a plus rien a voir!




Mais non mais non ils peuvent rester je t'assures...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors rien que pour toi, une petite dernière et sans animaux....
> 
> AUTO PORTRAIT ( avec retardateur )
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: jolie photo :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (23 Février 2005)

Mackie...
Ton Traxène, vite 

Tu vas t'exploser une durite :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Février 2005)

Quesque on a vu passer comme clébards d'un coup.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

Pas mal...  J'aurais cadré différemment...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

Le chien fait une ligne prolongée par la queue vers.... diantre ! il est ou le reste de la photo ?????


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le chien fait une ligne prolongée par la queue vers.... diantre ! il est ou le reste de la photo ?????



_Me contacter par MP pour l'image brute... _


----------



## loudjena (23 Février 2005)

"Mise à mal par le numérique, la marque légendaire de la photo argentique accuse de lourdes pertes et s'enlise dans la crise".

Par*Jean RYGA dans le Libé d'aujourd'hui. L'article


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

... elle est pour SM.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> "Mise à mal par le numérique, la marque légendaire de la photo argentique accuse de lourdes pertes et s'enlise dans la crise".
> 
> Par*Jean RYGA dans le Libé d'aujourd'hui. L'article



Élitisme, prix faramineux et manque de réactivité, on avait dit ça d'Apple aussi  Il faut espèrer que la fin sera aussi heureuse  C'est vrai que c'est bien difficile de résister au numèrique et pourtant le travail en labo, c'est aussi ça la photo


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> "Mise à mal par le numérique, la marque légendaire de la photo argentique accuse de lourdes pertes et s'enlise dans la crise".
> 
> Par*Jean RYGA dans le Libé d'aujourd'hui. L'article



Il y a un point sur lequel je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est celui de l'appareil japonais plus fiable.

Je croise les doigts, après Hasselblad, c'est un 2 eme rêve qui s'effrite


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

allez une nouvelle: toujours en noir et blanc : 

le nom de cette photo :" La marionette "et ce n'est pas un vélo  sur la photo, mais l'ancêtre de la chaise roulante, j'ai trouvé cet objet dans mon grenier.

attention c'est spéciale comme photo....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

là c'est sur... mackie va faire une "crise"...   

kathy, magnifique photo...    :love:  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2005)

J'ai l'impression de voir un petit bout de Las Meniñas, de Joël-Peter Witkin

Belle photo, mais le cadre façon ticket tac-o-tac, je n'aime pas trop.


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

Superbe Cathy   

Par contre c'est quoi ce liquide en dessous ?  :mouais: une mise en scene ?


Si je peux me permettre un seul reproche, j'aime pas trop tes cadres  :rose:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> allez une nouvelle: toujours en noir et blanc :
> 
> le nom de cette photo :" La marionette "et ce n'est pas un vélo  sur la photo, mais l'ancêtre de la chaise roulante, j'ai trouvé cet objet dans mon grenier.
> 
> attention c'est spéciale comme photo....



c'est aussi toi sur la photo ?  :love: :rose:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi toi sur la photo ?  :love: :rose:



note : ajouter kathy h a ma liste de contact ichat :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : ajouter kathy h a ma liste de contact ichat :love:



    



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.


----------



## Klakmuf (23 Février 2005)

Allez, la neige ça va vous calmer...


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

je vais essayer de répondre à toutes les questions.

- pour le contour noir  c'est un peu comme une signature en fait, c'est vrai que je pourrais trouver mieux mais bon.... faites pas chier...   

- bouilla :  pour le liquide suspect : oui c'est une mise en scène ( c'est de l'eau pas de panique) et peu de personne l'ont remarqué à ce jour, je crois même que tu es la première: BRAVO tu as l'oeil   

- Oui c'est moi sur la photo mais ce n'est pas moi qui ait appuyé sur le déclencheur  cette fois ci ( contrairemenrt à l'auto portrait ) 

mais j'avais tout préparé avant  : la lumière, le décor et scénario ,  le cadrage, alors je me suis fait aider par un ami.... il s'est même mis à ma place dans la " chaise" juste avant moi  pour que je puisse faire les règlages lumières et le  cadrage, il est sympa non?


----------



## g.robinson (23 Février 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Allez, la neige ça va vous calmer...



ça va suffir ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

bon on va remettre un peu de chien... pour changer .. et le museau plein de  niege, car elle aime la neige ma chienne......


----------



## Klakmuf (23 Février 2005)

Aujourd'hui, c'est tout le monde à poil !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

voila le chien chien de mes nieces


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> il est sympa non?



très sympa :love: et le modèle est très jolie :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon on va remettre un peu de chien... pour changer .. et le museau plein de  niege, car elle aime la neige ma chienne......



Wouaha! Chubaca fait du ski! 

Si non la photo un peu SM avec le vieux fauteuil roulant ca me fait penser a l'esthétique du film "Crash" de Cronenberg.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si non la photo un peu SM



 :love:    :love:    Encore.


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2005)

Ce qu'il y a d'assez extraordinaire chez notre Mackie, c'est que si demain un balai met une jupe, il y aura un contact "balai" dans sa liste iChat. Ce garçon m'émerveille*: tant de constance dans l'échec dénote un état d'esprit de conquérant. L'Everest et le pole ne se sont pas donnés en un jour. Alors disons que notre modo le plus atypique est un explorateur de jungles vierges (quoique : pas toujours ), de monts plus accessibles que ceux qui accrochent les nuages d'une planète lointaine, et de gouffres sombres où le grisou est absent. Un autodidacte -comme disait golf - de la brouette joyeuse éxécutée en solitaire mais avec un entrain et une fougue que beaucoup de pratiquants envient. Il croit encore en la femme pure et généreuse, matrice de nos envies et de nos rêves et lorsqu'il observe des images sur lesquelles elle manie fouet et menottes pense mauvais garçon et bétise justement punie. Je n'ai jamais vu un obsédé sexuel aussi peu pervers, un pervers aussi peu obsédé par le sexe. Il rêve d'absolu et de chemins sur lesquels la vie suit son court, de ribambelles d'enfants se grattant les puces, de mots doux lancés vers l'inconnu à la vitesse de l'électricité, de chat en live, de WiFi coquin, de dépasser les bornes Airport, d'overclocks d'amour, de cartes accélératrices de mouvements ondulatoires et de courbes de Béziers (ou d'ailleurs) depuis qu'il a découvert le TGV.


Si il y en a un que vous devez choper, Mesdames, coeur tendre et pur, amour des débuts du monde, c'est bien lui. C'est notre Mackie. Tu es un homme, mon fils !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> depuis qu'il a découvert le TGV.



c'est l'avion ce week-end :rateau: (40 euros moins cher que le TGV :rose: )


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'avion ce week-end :rateau: (40 euros moins cher que le TGV :rose: )




Hum. Mackie, on ne dit pas a une femme que l'on préfère l'avion au train car le bisou sur le félin va couter 40 euros de moins. On dit : je prends l'avion car c'est plus rapide pour te retrouver !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

non, ça fera 40 euros de cadeau en plus pour elle


----------



## yoav (23 Février 2005)

J'adore ce temps... photo prise au parc Montsouris (14e arr. Paris).


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça fera 40 euros de cadeau en plus pour elle



Il apprend vite !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'avion ce week-end :rateau: (40 euros moins cher que le TGV :rose: )





j'ai loupé un episode : tu vas voir une fleur  ?


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai loupé un episode : tu vas voir une fleur  ?



disons qu'elle est mure


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> disons qu'elle est mure



Pour une fleur on dit : éclose. Mais on en parle au bar si tu veux ?!  Ici c'est portfolio !


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fleur on dit : éclose. Mais on en parle au bar si tu veux ?!  Ici c'est portfolio !



tout a fait, j'attend les belles photos de Kathy H :love:


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> disons qu'elle est mure



comme je suis parano je me demandais de qui tu parlais quand tu disais "qu'elle est mure" ? 

Je ne suis pas d'accord ma photo " La marionette"  n'a rien du genre S.M. peut -être un peu gloque mais rien d'autre.....  :love:


P.S. ils sont adorables tous ces chiens.. ( je parle des photos biensur! )

tien je vais aller faire un petit tour au bar, pour changer...je suis une intellectuelle


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> comme je suis parano je me demandais de qui tu parlais quand tu disais "qu'elle est mure" ?



pas de toi (on peu ce tutoyer ?  ) c'est une private joke avec Amok


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> peut -être un peu gloque mais rien d'autre.....  :love:



tout a fait, ça ma fait penser a la séquence de la cassette maudite de ring (l'original nippon pas le remake US ) ça a la même esthétique


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> .je suis une intellectuelle



il y a des phrases que j'adore entendre d'une femme :rose:


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de toi (on peu ce tutoyer ?  ) c'est une private joke avec Amok



ouf me voilà rassurée...

vous en voulez une autre? de photo?? 

je vais voir ce que j'ai en réserve  

ah oui j'en ai une sympa " la leçon de piano" ou" la leçon particulière " je vais la chercher avant d'aller au bar.. je reviens attendez moi  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah oui j'en ai une sympa " la leçon de piano" ou" la leçon particulière " je vais la chercher avant d'aller au bar.. je reviens attendez moi  :love:



je suis limite arrêt cardiaque la  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là c'est sur... mackie va faire une "crise"...
> 
> kathy, magnifique photo...    :love:  :rateau:


 trop tard il l'a fait


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

"la leçon particulière" et" la leçon de piano" j'ai pas osé.... alors une petite dernière  qui a été prise le même jour que " la marionnette " ou "la femme handicapée" au choix pour le titre,  plus haut dans le forum ,  voici :

" La femme malade" encore un petit scénario sorti tout droit de mon imagination débordante.... toujours le même ami qui appui sur le " ptit" bouton ..... 

( comme vous avez dû le remarquer j'adore donner un titre à mes photos) 

quand je vous connaitrais mieux.. je vous donnerai l'adresse de ma galerie, mais je suis timide....

bon cette fois ci j'ai supprimé le cadre noir que vous n'aimez pas, pffff


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> "la leçon particulière" et" la leçon de piano" j'ai pas osé.... [...]



dommage  pour les 2 autres mais celle est pas mal :rose: (prévoir défibrillateur :rateau: )


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon cette fois ci j'ai supprimé le cadre noir que vous n'aimez pas, pffff



ça c'est moi qui le dis, c'est une question de goût   

Pis finalement, avec le recul, ça colle bien avec le style de tes photos   

t'serais pas un peu du genre gothique dis ?  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> "la leçon particulière" et" la leçon de piano" j'ai pas osé....



Surtout ne pas hésiter, si tu veux quelques avis sur ton travail


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais j'avais tout préparé avant : la lumière, le décor et scénario , le cadrage, alors je me suis fait aider par un ami.... il s'est même mis à ma place dans la " chaise" juste avant moi pour que je puisse faire les règlages lumières et le cadrage, il est sympa non?


 
Oui, surtout si tu l'as obligé à s'habiller pareil...  

'+


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Oui, surtout si tu l'as obligé à s'habiller pareil...
> 
> '+



Son travail serait alors plus inspiré de Pierre Molinier que de Joel-Peter Witkin


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

>



Je trouvais juste un même esprit sur l'appareillage






C'est vrai que les sujets de Joël-Peter Witkin ne sont pas tous aussi complets


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouvais juste un même esprit sur l'appareillage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est moi qui le dis, c'est une question de goût
> 
> Pis finalement, avec le recul, ça colle bien avec le style de tes photos
> 
> t'serais pas un peu du genre gothique dis ?  :hein:



Alors là pas du tout !  et puis je n'ai plus 13 ans et les " gothiques" ont généralement entre 13 et 15 ans    ( Amon âge, si c'était le cas,  je serai légèrement retardée     )


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

Il y a un photographe que j'adore : SAUDEK .


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

Une petite photo de soirée, ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors là pas du tout !  et puis je n'ai plus 13 ans et les " gothiques" ont généralement entre 13 et 15 ans    ( Amon âge, si c'était le cas,  je serai légèrement retardée     )



Ah    je savais pas que les gothiques etaient ts des ados   
mais bon on s'écarte ! bien que ça n'avait aucune connotation négative


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2005)

A mon tour, quelques clichés d'une nouvelle série en chantier














un petit essai, comme ça






La suite sera bientôt sur mon site


----------



## bouilla (23 Février 2005)

j'en remet une couche aussi   


pour rester ds le sujet :







Le Louvre ce soir :






J'aurais bien virer les 2 personnes sur la droite, mais je suis trop feignant aujourd'hui

pis l'hôtel de ville :







Buena note !


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2005)

j'adore la pyramide du louvre : magique


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors là pas du tout !  et puis je n'ai plus 13 ans et les " gothiques" ont généralement entre 13 et 15 ans    ( Amon âge, si c'était le cas,  je serai légèrement retardée     )



J'ai bien peur que sur ce forum, il y ait pas mal de membres qui aient décidé d'arrêter leur croissance vers les 13-15 ans alors


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Qui a osé me prendre en slip dans l'encadrement de la porte de ma chambre!


----------



## Bilbo (24 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé me prendre en slip dans l'encadrement de la porte de ma chambre!


Tu me surprends. Il fut un temps où ça aurait flatté ton ego. 

À+


----------



## roro dudu (24 Février 2005)

des pommes malaka


----------



## alan.a (24 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé me prendre en slip dans l'encadrement de la porte de ma chambre!



Euh ... J(oël)Pmiss, c'est un autoprotrait .... tu es donc le seul responsable ...


----------



## Zheng He (24 Février 2005)

Coucou, tout d'abord merci à tous pour vos belles photos, allez, je me lance:





[/IMG]


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, tout d'abord merci à tous pour vos belles photos, allez, je me lance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superbe photo


tien si on passait aux chevaux pour changer des chiens.... je vais voir ce que j'ai en magasin...


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2005)

voilà mes deux chevaux : Natif ( que vous avez déjà vu entrain de bailler..) et lulu..... 

Pour info, la fille au milieu c'est ma soeur


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a d'assez extraordinaire chez notre Mackie, c'est que si demain un balai met une jupe, il y aura un contact "balai" dans sa liste iChat. Ce garçon m'émerveille*: tant de constance dans l'échec dénote un état d'esprit de conquérant. L'Everest et le pole ne se sont pas donnés en un jour. Alors disons que notre modo le plus atypique est un explorateur de jungles vierges (quoique : pas toujours ), de monts plus accessibles que ceux qui accrochent les nuages d'une planète lointaine, et de gouffres sombres où le grisou est absent. Un autodidacte -comme disait golf - de la brouette joyeuse éxécutée en solitaire mais avec un entrain et une fougue que beaucoup de pratiquants envient. Il croit encore en la femme pure et généreuse, matrice de nos envies et de nos rêves et lorsqu'il observe des images sur lesquelles elle manie fouet et menottes pense mauvais garçon et bétise justement punie. Je n'ai jamais vu un obsédé sexuel aussi peu pervers, un pervers aussi peu obsédé par le sexe. Il rêve d'absolu et de chemins sur lesquels la vie suit son court, de ribambelles d'enfants se grattant les puces, de mots doux lancés vers l'inconnu à la vitesse de l'électricité, de chat en live, de WiFi coquin, de dépasser les bornes Airport, d'overclocks d'amour, de cartes accélératrices de mouvements ondulatoires et de courbes de Béziers (ou d'ailleurs) depuis qu'il a découvert le TGV.
> 
> 
> Si il y en a un que vous devez choper, Mesdames, coeur tendre et pur, amour des débuts du monde, c'est bien lui. C'est notre Mackie. Tu es un homme, mon fils !



C'est superbement dit, Amok.   

PS. Juste une petite remarque pour les nioubies : en ployant la langue sous son verbe tiré à quatre épingles, l'Amok s'autorise quelques libertés qui pourraient enduire d'erreur un béotien. Ne courez donc pas chasser les biterroises en leur parlant d'illustrator pour encenser leurs courbes. Le sieur Bézier (sans s) était ingénieur chez Renault, ne circulait qu'en 4L de Boulogne à Billancourt et n'a jamais pris le TGV (qui n'existait d'ailleurs pas) pour descendre goûter au vent de cers à l'ombre tutélaire de la cathédarale Saint-Nazaire ou faire la sieste sur le bord du canal du midi. Ceci dit, en 1209, déjà, un célèbre croisé l'avait dit lors du sac de Béziers : "Dieu reconnaîtra les siens" (oui, bien sûr, il avait commencé sa phrase par "tuez-les tous" mais c'était une autre époque).


----------



## Zheng He (24 Février 2005)

une deuxième pour rigoler





[/IMG]
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

c'est quoi ce que j'ai entouré ?


----------



## Zheng He (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce que j'ai entouré ?



Je pense que c'est une simple branche. Ou alors un oiseau mort gelé


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Février 2005)

Puisqu'on en est dans les photos de nos n'animaux!


----------



## PommeQ (24 Février 2005)

Dois je vous montrer le mien ...   

.
.
.
.
.

Bon OK ... Je sors !!!!


----------



## Nikopol87 (24 Février 2005)

gentil chat à son maître :







mais qui passe son temps à roupiller : vie de chat ;-)


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2005)

sublime chat noir .. qui ressemble  au chat noir que j'ai perdu il y a 2 mois ( il a dû se faire écraser )  :sleep: 

BRAVO


----------



## Nikopol87 (24 Février 2005)

la bête s'appele TOULOUSE et a 6 mois ^-^, une vrai star qui se montre coopératif de temps en temps, merci en tout cas pour le ptit commentaire ça fait tjrs plaisir


----------



## kathy h (24 Février 2005)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> la bête s'appele TOULOUSE et a 6 mois ^-^, une vrai star qui se montre coopératif de temps en temps, merci en tout cas pour le ptit commentaire ça fait tjrs plaisir



les photos sont si belles.. je vais chercher une photo de mes chats..


----------



## yoav (25 Février 2005)

Dans la catégorie lapinou...


----------



## canardo (25 Février 2005)

tellement de boulot moi que j'avais 12 pages de retard...

je vois que c'est toujours anime par ici .. et comme on parle d'animaux, un petit rappel quant a leur nourriture :






on pense a tout chez les bush..


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

" Pour l'amour d'un cheval "


----------



## tedy (26 Février 2005)

tres sympas cette photo katty...Les couleurs ont quelque chose de particulier qui donne un esprit magique à la photo   

une petite dans la série animaux...
C'est notre chienne Lubie qui passe à peu pres 20h par jour à dormir...
Ce qui lui laisse 4 heures pour manger, faire ses besoins et... refaire une petite sieste!






Justement c'était l'heure de la sieste !


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

une de mes chiennes resemble un peu , à la tienne: voici sa tête ( de folle...)


----------



## tedy (26 Février 2005)

c'est vrai qu'elles se ressembles...

peut-etre des cousines éloignées...???


----------



## PommeQ (26 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> une de mes chiennes resemble un peu , à la tienne: voici sa tête ( de folle...)



Jolie photo Kathy ... J'aime beaucoup !!!!
Une toute petite remarque : Dommage que ce soit cadré quasi pleine pastille .... legerement plus bas on aurais eu l'alignement avec sa patte   

Sinon impec sur la profondeur de champs


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'elles se ressembles...
> 
> peut-etre des cousines éloignées...???



La mienne ( raffle de son petit nom ) pèse quand même 32 kg .... c'est un croisement entre un chien, genre chien de -berger plein de poil et un Rot ! qui l'eu cru


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

une petite dernière avant de partir  et en couleur cette fois ci (finalement  toute la famille est en photo sur ce forum : mes chevaux, mes chiens et chat ...     ) 

la cadrage est foiré mais l'expression du chien est marrante :


----------



## AOSTE (26 Février 2005)

Trés joli photo Kathy. Je voudrais bien te présenter ma chienne Salsa. Mais comment faire?


----------



## tedy (26 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> La mienne ( raffle de son petit nom ) pèse quand même 32 kg .... c'est un croisement entre un chien, genre chien de -berger plein de poil et un Rot ! qui l'eu cru


 
incroyable !!!  

bon coté poids la mienne n'est pas en reste non plus je dirais meme qu'elle est obese et puis c'est normal quand on passe sese journées dans ce genre de positions... 






photo pas tip top mais la position parle d'elle meme (c'est une grande sportive...  )


----------



## peyret (26 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super tes photos d'Islande peyret. Ca me rappele mon juillet 2004
> Quant a katty h: débuts fort prometteurs meme si je prefere ta premiere photo a la serie annimalière (allez savoir pourquoi  ). Encore que le cheval est excellent!



En islande ! difcile de faire des photos nulles, - et de belles photos sur le site de jpmiss 
Pays étonnant !

lp


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Trés joli photo Kathy. Je voudrais bien te présenter ma chienne Salsa. Mais comment faire?




Et bien facile : tu mets sa photo sur ce forum


----------



## denousse (26 Février 2005)

voici mes chiens frere et  soeur,


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

denousse a dit:
			
		

> voici mes chiens frere et  soeur,




tres beux chiens et tres belle photo :love:


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

Cascade de Fée...​


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

Cascade des Fées...  ​


----------



## Madmac (26 Février 2005)

Jambo, jambo....   

Voilà un petit souvenir du Masaï Mara..






La galerie a été faite brut de décoffrage.... sans retouches, sans retraits... je jetterais les + moches après.


----------



## jfr (27 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Cascade de Fée...​



Magnifique, macelene, très pictural ! limite entre photo et peinture... J'adore :love: 
_ ( et ça nous change un peu des animaux...  )_


----------



## kathy h (27 Février 2005)

photo prise hier dans mon jardin avec un APN Nikon Coolpix 4200


----------



## kathy h (27 Février 2005)

allez encore une ( toujours avec APN Nikon ) et toujours hier .....


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> allez encore une ( toujours avec APN Nikon ) et toujours hier .....



Aucun apercu de l usage du latex  

As tu envoyé?


----------



## mactambour (27 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Cascade de Fée...​



Où est la baguette magique ???  






:love:  :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Cascade des Fées...



tu merite une bonne boule mais je peux pas 

belle , tre belle photo !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## AOSTE (27 Février 2005)

DSCN0226.jpg


----------



## AOSTE (27 Février 2005)

Je suis vraiment nul!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment nul!!!!!!!!!




pas grave...je t'assure il y a pire : moi !!!    

edite et mets nous ta joie photo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> photo prise hier dans mon jardin avec un APN Nikon Coolpix 4200



Wahou!!!! Tu habites à Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

sicilie eté 2002 , 50° a l'ombre...
les promenades en voiture ça epuise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sicilie eté 2002 , 50° a l'ombre...
> les promenades en voiture ça epuise




Mais tu es folle!!!    il faut toujours leur laisser une fenêtre entrouverte et une gamelle d'eau...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es folle!!!    il faut toujours leur laisser une fenêtre entrouverte et une gamelle d'eau...



t'inquiete     

les portes laterales du voyager etaient  grand ouvertes et
 la voiture etait sous un grand olivier  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la voiture etait sous un grand olivier  :love:



ça existe ça?    Sympa ta photo.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2005)

elle est super marrante cette photo...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> elle est belle ma chienne non? pffff



et pour ce qui concerne les félins ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> elle est super marrante cette photo...




merci :love: :love:


oui webo, les oliviers sa existe  ,
le webolivier je ne sais pas      :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui webo, les oliviers sa existe  ,
> le webolivier je ne sais pas      :love:



 Faut tout t'expliquer toi...  :love: Je disais... les _grands_ oliviers, ça existe?...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout t'expliquer toi...  :love: Je disais... les _grands_ oliviers, ça existe?...




apres j'arrete mes commentaires  :rose: deplacé ici (c'est pas le bar, je sais)

les oliviers sa existe de toutes tailles : petit , grand ,moyen
mais rappelle toi , tout ce qui est petit c'est mignon  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais rappelle toi , tout ce qui est petit c'est mignon  :love:



Ah...    

Bon, je vais essayer d'essayer de trouver une photo d'un olivier marocain, ça fera plaisir à MacTambour.


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Où est la baguette magique ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :style: faisait beau là-bas...


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2005)

AOSTE à 18:08 a dit:
			
		

> DSCN0226.jpg





			
				AOSTE une heure plus tard a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment nul!!!!!!!!!





			
				Robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas grave...je t'assure il y a pire




Roberta : toujours le mot gentil qui rassure, même dans les situations les plus désespérées !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2005)




----------



## mactambour (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah...
> 
> Bon, je vais essayer d'essayer de trouver une photo d'un olivier marocain, ça fera plaisir à MacTambour.



En attendant le marocain qui me fera grand plaisir...
Je t'offre celui-ci... C'est un olivier chiote (i.e "de l'Ile de Chios) Ne pas confondre 




 :love:


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Ah les Olivier, la beauté, la force, la sagesse, l'intelligence et la modestie en un seul être... (notez l'absence de s au pluriel... hein les typographes  )

Pour ma photo, c'est pas le Maroc, mais un vol au dessus de la Lybie, à 10000 mètres, de retour de Maurice, en 2001. j'ai mis du temps à savoir ce que c'était... les X-Files ne sont pas loin !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah les Olivier, la beauté, la force, la sagesse, l'intelligence et la modestie en un seul être... (notez l'absence de s au pluriel... hein les typographes  )







			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma photo, c'est pas le Maroc, mais un vol au dessus de la Lybie, à 10000 mètres, de retour de Maurice, en 2001. j'ai mis du temps à savoir ce que c'était... les X-Files ne sont pas loin !



Intrigante ta photo... Ça peut être quoi? :hein: J'ai vu aussi un truc étrange en plein milieu du désert d'Arabie Séoudite, en rentrant de Dubaï: un carré parfait, noir, et qui devait bien faire plusieurs kilomètres de côté. Etrange.  :hein:

Là, c'est Marrakech.


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Intrigante ta photo... Ça peut être quoi? :hein: J'ai vu aussi un truc étrange en plein milieu du désert d'Arabie Séoudite, en rentrant de Dubaï: un carré parfait, noir, et qui devait bien faire plusieurs kilomètres de côté. Etrange.  :hein: [...]



Je crois que c'est des cultures ! J'ai vu une photo similaire l'année dernière sur des cultures en Israël.
Si on pouvait avoir confirmation 

Allez hop... encore une série mystère...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est des cultures ! J'ai vu une photo similaire l'année dernière sur des cultures en Israël.
> Si on pouvait avoir confirmation
> 
> Allez hop... encore une série mystère...



La mienne était plus grande et carrée.  Allez, je fantasme encore un peu en me disant que c'est une base américaine cachée et secrète.   Quoique.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La mienne était plus grande et carrée.  Allez, je fantasme encore un peu en me disant que c'est une base américaine cachée et secrète.   Quoique.




arrete tu fantasmes trop  !!!   

combient des bases caché il y a en suisses?   
et cela c'est de la realité


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete tu fantasmes trop  !!!
> 
> combient des bases caché il y a en suisses?
> et cela c'est de la realité




Elles sont si bien cachées dans les montagnes que la seule manière de voir où elles sont, c'est d'observer les OVNI qui tournent autour !


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je fantasme encore un peu en me disant que c'est une base américaine cachée et secrète.   Quoique.



Euh ... une base américaine en Lybie ... ça me semble assez peu probable 

Il s'agit probablement de cultures, c'est le système d'arrosage qui pivote autour du point central qui donne ce forme ronde aux "champs"

Il y en a bcp de ce type au moyen orient


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... une base américaine en Lybie ... ça me semble assez peu probable



Mais je parlais de mon carré au milieu du désert d'Arabie Séoudite.


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Février 2005)

Oui, j'avais fait une tof aussi...


----------



## AOSTE (28 Février 2005)

Bon les amies et amis pouvez vous m'espliquez comment faire pour mettre une photo de ma collection qui est sur mon DD dans un méssage. 

Mille mercis.


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bon les amies et amis pouvez vous m'espliquez comment faire pour mettre une photo de ma collection qui est sur mon DD dans un méssage.
> 
> Mille mercis.



Le mieux, ce serait que tu la mettes en ligne sur un espace web(avec ton FAI, tu as peut-être un espace perso ?).
Ensuite, pour l'afficher dans ton message, tu cliques sur l'icône jaune avec les petites montagnes qu'il y a dans la barre d'outils au-dessus du champ de texte lorsque tu crées ton message.
Ensuite tu colles l'adresse de l'image dans la petite fenêtre qui apparaît. 

Sinon, tu peux essayer de la mettre en pièce jointe, mais il y a une limite en taille et en poids....


----------



## AOSTE (28 Février 2005)

Merci marco pour le tuyau!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bon les amies et amis pouvez vous m'espliquez comment faire pour mettre une photo de ma collection qui est sur mon DD dans un méssage.
> 
> Mille mercis.




soit tu heberge ta photo sur ton site et tu met l'url ente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soit tu joint ta photo en utilisant "gerer les pieces jointes"


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2005)

l'a pas mal neigé cette nuit sur la côte:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avais fait une tof aussi...



Super ces photos


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super ces photos




C'est vrai que les miennes étaient _nettement_ plus floues


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> l'a pas mal neigé cette nuit sur la côte:




aussi froid que là-haut...      mais mince   c'est beau...


----------



## yvos (28 Février 2005)

Grand soleil chez nous


----------



## mactambour (28 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> l'a pas mal neigé cette nuit sur la côte:



Merci Merci... J'étais quasi sure que tu mettrais le Baou sous la neige !!!  
C'est fort beau.

​


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah les Olivier, la beauté, la force, la sagesse, l'intelligence et la modestie en un seul être...



C'est mal le connaître...  

'+


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que vos photos sont les unes plus belles que les autres :love: que ce soit les champs dans le désert, la côte enneigée ou les enfants qui dorment, ou encore le coucher de soleil entrevu entre les arbres... :love: continuez


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

Capo Di Feno... soleil en train de se cacher... ​


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal le connaître...
> 
> '+



Oh, on se connait _un peu_ on va dire  et puis un Mr. Olivier sommeille quand Dr Teo poste... 


Pour la photo:
Aéroport de Cairns, juillet 1992, en  attente de partir après 6 semaines en Australie. Ambiance morose: il y a 24 h, j'étais dans la forêt tropicale, au bout du monde, dans une case, dans 24h, j'arriverai à Genève avant pour commencer à bosser... alors je m'amusais avec mon vieux Canon AL-1, mort depuis


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Aéroport de Cairns, juillet 1992, en  attente de partir après 6 semaines en Australie. Ambiance morose: il y a 24 h, j'étais dans la forêt tropicale, au bout du monde, dans une case, dans 24h, j'arriverai à Genève avant pour commencer à bosser... alors je m'amusais avec mon vieux Canon AL-1, mort depuis



Eheh... 1992, l'été, l'année où on a commencé à «bosser»...    Ben, tiens, le jour avant que je commence mon apprentissage, le dimanche 16 août 1992, j'étais au somment de la Dent Blanche.


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Capo Di Feno... soleil en train de se cacher... ​





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh... 1992, l'été, l'année où on a commencé à «bosser»...    Ben, tiens, le jour avant que je commence mon apprentissage, le dimanche 16 août 1992, j'étais au somment de la Dent Blanche.



Waouh !!! Ca donne envie de partir... Merci pour les "voyages"


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui il fait beau 






Vue depuis mon lieu de travail (quand je suis pas au 2eme sous sol  )


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh... 1992, l'été, l'année où on a commencé à «bosser»...    Ben, tiens, le jour avant que je commence mon apprentissage, le dimanche 16 août 1992, j'étais au somment de la Dent Blanche]



4 jours après être revenu, 3 semaines à nettoyer l'école maternelle de Veyrier sous le Salève (piscine comprise) avant de rentrer à _Eragsic Park_, rue de Genève, à Lausanne, dire qu'on aurait pu passer 4 années dans la même classe, cher WebO ! On y a échappé de peu ! 

_Comment s'appelait ce gars avec qui je sniffais du poppers au fond de la piscine pour pas sentir l'odeur du décapant ?  :rateau: _


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Mars 2005)

Tôt le matin, ces temps-ci...
Trop tôt. J'ai pas les yeux en face des trous... Demain j'essaye de mieux rendre le truc. Plus bleu, plus rose... comme c'est !


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Des palmiers... je rêve de palmiers et de chaleur...


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Mars 2005)

Moi je rêve de pistes enneigées...


----------



## Nobody (1 Mars 2005)

Moi, je rêve de palmiers enneigés...


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Mars 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je rêve de palmiers enneigés...




John Cleese!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## peyret (1 Mars 2005)

Après les palmiers, on redescend sur terre... pour changer les idées, non ?






lp


----------



## molgow (2 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Moi je rêve de pistes enneigées...



Je reviens justement de 2 jours de skis à Ovronnaz. 






Ovronnaz au premier plan, derrière la plaine du Rhône, au fond les Alpes valaisannes





Quelques sapins au bord de la piste.​


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Mars 2005)

Aaaargh !

 Non, m'en fout, j'vais voler moi. Na.


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai vu les cimes enneigées des brins de la ciboulette sur le rebord de la cuisine ce matin   

je vous épargne la photo


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photo moi, je vais en chercher une, ce week j'ai fait des photos , je vais voir ce que je peux bien trouver ....  je reviens de suite


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photo moi, je vais en chercher une, ce week j'ai fait des photos , je vais voir ce que je peux bien trouver ....  je reviens de suite



Nous t'attendons


----------



## g.robinson (2 Mars 2005)

Le bateau de Cousteau (tout pourri) attend encore et encore de connaitre son sort dans un des port de La Rochelle.
Mais grande première, on lui a mit une couverture...


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

allez une petite pour le Fun  ( avec A.P.N. Nikon coolpix 4200 ) : j'avais pensé la mettre sur mon site prof,  mais finalement je ne vais pas le mettre car ça ne fait pas sérieux: quel est votre avis : vous voyez une photos comme celle ci sur le site d'un avocat vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

* Nephou se la joue fine *

"Tous des pantins*"


 'solé --->[|


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Nephou se la joue fine *
> 
> "Tous des pantins*"
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce que je pensais, je ne peux pas la mettre sur mon site.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2005)

...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

tres belle tibo   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mars 2005)

g.robinson a dit:
			
		

> Le bateau de Cousteau (tout pourri) attend encore et encore de connaitre son sort dans un des port de La Rochelle.
> Mais grande première, on lui a mit une couverture...



C'est Christo qui l'a recouvert ?


----------



## Nikopol87 (2 Mars 2005)

Ptit image du chat bullant derrière la vitre en regardant la neige tombée ... vie de chat ^-^




​ 



​


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

Quelques photos prises tout à l'heure...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2005)

Tres sympa cette photo WebO 
Les vignes c'est du Fendant? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres sympa cette photo WebO
> Les vignes c'est du Fendant? :love:



Le Fendant c'est plutôt en Valais. 

Par ici (Riviera vaudoise), c'est du Chasselas, mais je suis pas vraiment câlé en vins.  Tu peux toujours passer commande.


----------



## molgow (2 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les vignes c'est du Fendant? :love:



Grand malheureux !! J'espère que tu plaisantes ?!

Le Fendant (sous ce nom) se cultive uniquement en Valais. Là c'est probablement aussi du chasselas, mais ça ne s'appelle pas Fendant...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Les vignes c'est du *Fendant* ? :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos prises tout à l'heure...



Faire compliqué...   

Quand on peut faire si simple !!!    

N'est-ce pas ???  ​


----------



## jahrom (2 Mars 2005)

ça parlait de vignes précédement ?
Bougez pas j'arrive....


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres belle tibo   :love:  :love:  :love:



Merci


----------



## jahrom (2 Mars 2005)

Un petit portrait de ma femme se maquillant...:love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Mars 2005)

Et revoici ma belle à la fenêtre attendant son roméo... MOI ! (j'espère):mouais:


----------



## Madmac (2 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

Qui peut me dire comment s'appelle cet arbre ?









à+


----------



## alan.a (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Fendant c'est plutôt en Valais.
> 
> Par ici (Riviera vaudoise), c'est du Chasselas, mais je suis pas vraiment câlé en vins.  Tu peux toujours passer commande.



Des vignes en Valais ??? :love: 

hop hop hop :
















Aaaaaahhh , un petit fendant ... et l'armigne  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaahhh , un petit fendant ... et l'armigne  :love:  :love:



Une petite arvine tu veux dire?   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Grand malheureux !! J'espère que tu plaisantes ?!
> 
> Le Fendant (sous ce nom) se cultive uniquement en Valais. Là c'est probablement aussi du chasselas, mais ça ne s'appelle pas Fendant...



Bah tu sais moi le tiers monde...


----------



## alan.a (2 Mars 2005)

Non non, c'est bien l'amigne, (l'humagne blanc n'est pas dégueux non plus )


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais moi le tiers monde...



Malheureux, tu oubles qu'on a un admin valaisan... 

mais tu as raison quand même... 

Oui, c'est vrai Alan.a... les cépages valaisans.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2005)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Qui peut me dire comment s'appelle cet arbre ?
> 
> ...



Ca ressemble un peu a l'arbre crocodile de Madagascar dont voici l'ecorce:


----------



## alan.a (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai Alan.a... les cépages valaisans.



J'ai habité pil en face de cette maison, ça fait drôle de la revoir.





Et, le cornalin, je l'avais oublié celui là !!!

Les vignerons chez qui j'ai bossé m'en avaient offert 2 caisses ... sluuurrrrppp !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2005)

Une photo prise ce matin au bloc:






La qualité est merdique (faite avec mon tel portable) mais je la trouve sympa


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une photo prise ce matin au bloc:



Félicitations...   :love: Il était temps, à ton âge...    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations...   :love: Il était temps, à ton âge...    :love:



Ah nan il est pas a moi celui là. j'ai fait que lui chanter une berceuse... 

les miens (si y'en a) je les connais pas...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan il est pas a moi celui là. j'ai fait que lui chanter une berceuse...



_Les sunlights des tropiques_?...  



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> les miens (si y'en a) je les connais pas...



Heureux enfants...  :love:


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

photo d'une partie de mon jardin sous la neige ( pas original en ce moment ) et cette fois ci,  si la photo est en noir et blanc c'est pas voulu, mon A.P.N. était règlé, par erreur , sur noir et blanc, quelle idiote...








et pour la prochaine photo que je mettrais dans mon prochain message si vous devinez ce que c'est je vous paye un coup


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et pour la prochaine photo que je mettrais dans mon prochain message si vous devinez ce que c'est je vous paye un coup



ça marche :love:


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

alors c'est quoi selon vous?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est quoi selon vous?



un morceau de bois ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside : presque c'est un arbre enfin en macro avec mon APN....


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> macinside : presque c'est un arbre enfin en macro avec mon APN....



j'ai gagné le coup a boire ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai gagné le coup a boire ?



allez disons que oui


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> allez disons que oui



yes :love:


----------



## Madmac (3 Mars 2005)

pour le coup à boire, il y en a deux qui ont une bouteille de champagne au frais depuis au moins deux ans...
Je les attend toujours... mais je suis patient...  

personne n'a trouvé le nom de mon arbre ? (faut que j'offre une récompense ?)


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Une photo prise l'année dernière par mon frère, de mon balcon. J'ai cru qu'elle était en NB au début, mais non... aujourd'hui c'est aussi pareil...

tout en haut de la rue qui monte, qui monte...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Mars 2005)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> pour le coup à boire, il y en a deux qui ont une bouteille de champagne au frais depuis au moins deux ans...
> Je les attend toujours... mais je suis patient...
> 
> personne n'a trouvé le nom de mon arbre ? (faut que j'offre une récompense ?)


 Sympa ta rubrique photo !!! Bravo !


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2005)

Pour les amoureux de la Corse (et je sais qu'il y en a beaucoup) voici un couché de soleil pris cet été...


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2005)

Et comme je suis pas radain, en voilà un deuxième...


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2005)

Et une petite dernière dans la série soleil...


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite dernière dans la série soleil...




Pas mal la continuité ligne d'horizon/short !    :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2005)

en effet, c le petit detail qui tue  merci


----------



## mactambour (3 Mars 2005)

> Madmac....il y en a deux ....



C'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle !!! Mais deux ans ??? tu ne crois pas que c'est un peu trop !!!ou alors je ne vois pas le temps passer ....  

Savoir que tu nous attends est un réconfort pendant ces temps troublés de grande froidure..
Au moins, toi tu dois etre en pleine forme et avec mille photos sublimes !!! 

Je m'en vais chercher ton arbre dans mon grand livre !!! 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

ça neige encore et encore :rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (3 Mars 2005)

Salut les amies et amis.

Kathy a eu la gentillesse de me donner l?adresse du site imageshack  pour obtenir une url pour les photos a mettre dans mes reponses sur le forum, mais malheurressement je ne parviens pas a avoir cette url apres  le clic sur host it j?ai seulement apres le chargement de ma photo une nouvelle page blanche. Comment faire ? Un site en français ?

Ciao


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

tu sais qu'en cliquand sur "répondre" tu peu envoyer des fichiers dans le forum ?


----------



## AOSTE (3 Mars 2005)

je sais mais la taille est limite mes photos ne passe pas.
[MOVE]CIAO[/MOVE]


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

AOSTE : je t'assure que si tu utilses :

http://imageshack.us/ 

ça marche tres bien.

une fois que tu as choisi ta photo et"host it"  en bas de la page tu as plusieurs lien url je t'assures ça marche


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> je sais mais la taille est limite mes photos ne passe pas.
> [MOVE]CIAO[/MOVE]



je  viens de faire un essais ça fonctionne


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> AOSTE : je t'assure que si tu utilses :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi la solution d'ouvrir un compte chez Free(100 Mo gratuits pouvant aller jusqu'à un giga !) :
http://subscribe.free.fr/


PS : Et pas la moindre pub !


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Mars 2005)

Ouais, hier il manquait un bout du code, et j'ai failli ouvrir un fil pour dire 'Au secours !! Imageshack ne marche plus' mais ce matin ça remarche.
Tu met l'avant dernier code en bas entre balise image et hop !









Aujourd'hui comme hier : Pluie pluie pluie


----------



## Klakmuf (4 Mars 2005)

Ici, y en a marre de cette p..... de neige ! 






photo prise il y a 1/4 d'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Et dedans ...


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Ici, y en a marre de cette p..... de neige !
> 
> photo prise il y a 1/4 d'heure.




Attends, je vois des sapins, des chalets, bref, region montagne ! Donc si tu ne veux plus de neige, déménage !


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et dedans ...



tu as raison...  mieux vaut rester au chaud dedans plutôt que dehors...     



 superbe ton hamarillys... et les Orchidées sont sauvées...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et dedans ...


ce genre de fleur est toujours très érotique.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

Cigale aout 2004... il manque juste le son (Tsss Tsss Tsss Tsss....)


----------



## loudjena (4 Mars 2005)




----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2005)

_ Un grand merci à tous pour ces images_

Là je viens d'oublier un moment que mon bureau est a Paris






il me semble bien plus _ailleurs..._

​


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

>



   que tu nous en fasse profiter  ici...


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2005)

mais bon, ça fait voyager: un coucher de soleil sur le Tonle Sap, au Cambodge


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, ça fait voyager: un coucher de soleil sur le Tonle Sap, au Cambodge
> 
> cool:




la photo est tres belle mais le ciel ne m'aspire pas confiance  !!!


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mars 2005)

Voici ma contribution, c'était il y a 2 heures... avant que la neige ne tombe...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> superbe ton hamarillys... et les Orchidées sont sauvées...


Merci :rose: ... l'orchidée est à l'infirmerie  et son Keiki (bébé) à la nurserie 
Il fait trop froid chez moi la nuit... 
Ça ne gêne pas l'amaryllis une fleur de plus depuis la photo :love:
à suivre


----------



## david_geneve (5 Mars 2005)

voici ma petite contribution.

Edinburgh, Ecosse
1er janvier 2005 
(Canon powershot G3)


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2005)

Jamais posté ici.
Merci de votre indulgence.


Une de ces éoliennes, que j'aime tant.


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

malgré la neige, les bourgeons sont toujours la


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Jamais posté ici.
> Merci de votre indulgence.
> 
> 
> Une de ces éoliennes, que j'aime tant.



C'etait ou ? du cote de perpignan ou de d'avignonet ?


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'etait ou ? du cote de perpignan ou de d'avignonet ?



Du côté de Perpignan.
Fitou exactement .


----------



## peyret (5 Mars 2005)

La derniere fois que je suis allé sur Pluton, j'ai vu.... des humains !






lp


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Rien de tel qu'un petit apéro au frais sur le bateau dans une grotte en plein mois de juin après une bonne plongée en Corse ...:love:





​


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> La derniere fois que je suis allé sur Pluton, j'ai vu.... des humains !



Tiens c'est marrant, sur Mars j'ai rencontré une femme !!!




​


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Incroyable mais vrai ! les chèvres font du stop !!




​


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

Quand il fait très chaud, on recherche la fraicheur n'importe ou.....




​


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2005)

J'aime beaucoup ta première et dernière photo...


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ta première et dernière photo...



Merci...


----------



## pim (5 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

>





- cheriiiiiiiii !!!!!!!ammene moi  la glace pour le martini stp !!!

- toute de suite ma douce, un moment je mets la dounune et j'ouvre la fenetre !!


   

  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

>



Ca donne pas envie de rester sur le palier à discuter


----------



## pim (5 Mars 2005)




----------



## doudou83 (5 Mars 2005)

Que dire !!!  Cela inspire méditation , plénitude, volupté.. hola hola redescendons sur terre !!!!
Encore


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

De l'époque où je savais encore utiliser un appareil photo...


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Mars 2005)

/img198/1840/l1.th.jpg
De l'eau, toujours de l'eau... (et Imageshack recommence, le dernier lien n'est pas complet, pffff !)


----------



## Klakmuf (5 Mars 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Que dire !!!  Cela inspire méditation , plénitude, volupté.. hola hola redescendons sur terre !!!!
> Encore



Moi la neige, ça commence à me gonfler  :mouais:


----------



## peyret (5 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, sur Mars j'ai rencontré une femme !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dommage qu'elle ait sauté de la falaise !








lp


----------



## mactambour (5 Mars 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Moi la neige, ça commence à me gonfler  :mouais:



C'est pas trop de saison... mais elle est belle la coloquinte !!   

Pour changer des blancheurs... Un peu de verdure   






​


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Mars 2005)

Et il neige toujours...


----------



## peyret (5 Mars 2005)

Dans 15 jours le printemps !





lp


----------



## Klakmuf (6 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop de saison... mais elle est belle la coloquinte !!



Coloquinte...de toux...c'est une citrouille !  

Mais j'aime bien ton champs de moutarde.


----------



## mactambour (6 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Cigale aout 2004... il manque juste le son (Tsss Tsss Tsss Tsss....)



Il ne manque plus ...Le voici...   

*Tsss Tsss Tsss*


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque plus ...Le voici...
> 
> *Tsss Tsss Tsss*



T'habites près d'une gare?


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'habites près d'une gare?



 il est temps que tu viennes dans le South...       mais au mois de juillet : enfin même avant si tu veux...


----------



## mactambour (6 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'habites près d'une gare?



T'es omnubilé par tes petits trains, des vignes ou MOB ou autres !!!   

Oui comme dit qui tu sais... tu as besoin de venir plus bas ....vers la Méditerranée    

 :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> T'es omnubilé par tes petits trains, des vignes ou MOB ou autres !!!



Ça doit être ça. 



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui comme dit qui tu sais... tu as besoin de venir plus bas ....vers la Méditerranée
> 
> :love:  :love:



C'est que c'est loin le sud.   Bon, faut que j'aille faire quelques photos, il a reneigé par ici.


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut que j'aille faire quelques photos, il a reneigé par ici.



Oui, et nous, avec le Squal, on a passé presque 2 heures à en faire aujourd'hui. Voici la première de la série.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2005)




----------



## manulemafatais (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour !
Il a en fin arrêté de pleuvoir... on va peut-être pouvoir se remettre à voler


----------



## mactambour (7 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> Il a en fin arrêté de pleuvoir... on va peut-être pouvoir se remettre à voler



Décidément, chez toi, les couleurs sont vraiment belles !    

Tant pis encore un peu de Touraine et du colza avec un beau ciel aussi !!   






 

 :love:​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

Elles ne sont pas de moi, c'est un ami qui les a prisent ! Mais tout de même !


----------



## wagonr (7 Mars 2005)

ouah !!!
impressionnant !!
c'est sur le bord du Léman ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> ouah !!!
> impressionnant !!
> c'est sur le bord du Léman ?



Oui, c'est à Versoix près de Genève. C'était en janvier dernier, plusieurs séries de photos ont été publiées.


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Mars 2005)

Ce soir c'était comme ça :




On dirait un vieux filtrage à l'ancienne mais non...


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mars 2005)

Hier, au bord du lac à Vevey


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hier, au bord du lac à Vevey




Y z'ont mis des barrières maintenant?     Tout fout le camp.


----------



## tedy (7 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne sont pas de moi, c'est un ami qui les a prisent ! Mais tout de même !





Il habite ou ton ami ???


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

regarde le post de Webo plus haut !


----------



## mactambour (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hier, au bord du lac à Vevey



Mais ça sent le froid encore !  

Ici aussi, avec le mistral vaut mieux faire des confitures...   








 :love:  :love: ​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hier, au bord du lac à Vevey





tres tres tres belle :love: :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne sont pas de moi, c'est un ami qui les a prisent ! Mais tout de même !



Superbes les photos  je les avais déjà vues lors de leur première apparition sur le forum 

_ Juste une question pratique  dans ce cas-là on fait comment pour la voiture ?  on attend le dégel ? Elles doivent certainement apprécier :sick: non ?_


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Mars 2005)

oh bah un coup de sèche cheveux non ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ Juste une question pratique  dans ce cas-là on fait comment pour la voiture ?  on attend le dégel ? Elles doivent certainement apprécier :sick: non ?_



On attend quelques jours...  Mais étonnamment, il y a eu très peu de dégats sur les voitures, si ce n'est quelques antennes ou rétros cassés.


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

elles sont vraiment superbes ces photos de voitures sous la glace

félicitation


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

je suis verte  .... voila une heure que je planche pour vous montrer une photo ( et par la même occasion bosser un peu la technic ) ...je visionne  ok...je selectionne  ok...
je transfer   arrrghhhh elle est trop lourde .

Bon je vais etudier un peu le regime amaigrissant pour photo et je reviens


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Mars 2005)

Les Anthurium du jardin d'Olive.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On attend quelques jours...  Mais étonnamment, il y a eu très peu de dégats sur les voitures, si ce n'est quelques antennes ou rétros cassés.



Quelques jours ?  très peu de dégats ? 
Je pensais pas  enfin ça dépend des voitures je suppose , parce que la mienne ça m'étonnerait qu'elle s'en sorte sans dégât !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Juste une question pratique  dans ce cas-là on fait comment pour la voiture ? _


 
Faut boire beaucoup de biere...


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

Une glace, meme grosse, ca se leche 

Non ?????????

:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut boire beaucoup de biere...



Et se tenir à distance de la voiture...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut boire beaucoup de biere...



[désolée après j'arrête ]  ouais mais la suite est périlleuse pour une fille :sick: :mouais:  [désolée j'arrête ]


----------



## nikolo (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [désolée après j'arrête ]  ouais mais la suite est périlleuse pour une fille :sick: :mouais:  [désolée j'arrête ]


 
même en levant la jambe?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Voilà un montage que j'ai fait il y à quelques semaines, laissé brut j'aime ce côté collage :rose: ...
Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un montage que j'ai fait il y à quelques semaines, laissé brut j'aime ce côté collage :rose: ...
> Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand


 
Va pour la suite avec vue sur les Pyrénées ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Va pour la suite avec vue sur les Pyrénées ! :love:



Top là :love:


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un montage que j'ai fait il y à quelques semaines, laissé brut j'aime ce côté collage :rose: ...
> Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand



J'aime bien ce collage simple, il y a un petit coté David Hockney (j'adore son travail photographique)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce collage simple, il y a un petit coté David Hockney (j'adore son travail photographique)


Merci :rose:

je connaissais pas et ...  je crois que je vais adorer  aussi, merci pour la référence  (enregistrée :love: )

Un autre pour la route


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

C tres sympa ... je connaissais pas et va falloir que j'essaye ... (j'ai meme le sujet ... les cabanes à pecheur de l'ile d'oleron ).

Merci Alan.A


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Mars 2005)

Mortel !! j'adore ça ! Y'a un boulot de fou non ? sur la dernière par exemple. Dis nous en plus si tu veux bien.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

Bravo Lorna...   C'est plus brut qu'avec PhotoStitch... mais ça son charme.


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2005)

La technique est assez simple, c'est un assemblage de tirages 10 x 15, photos prises avec un simple reflex, soit en continu, avec un moteur, soit a différentes distances du sujet. (parfois les 2 en même temps)

Tout est recollé sur d'immenses feuilles ensuite mises sous verre.

Du temps de ces créations, l'informatique n'aura pas pu supporter des tels assemblages.

Il y a eu une très belle expo au musée de l'Elysée, à Lausanne.
j'aurai bien passé 10 jours sur place 

Une autre approche, a base de polaroid (sx70), qui plaira aux rigoristes suisses 






Ses peintures sont aussi a voir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La technique est assez simple, c'est un assemblage de tirages 10 x 15, photos prises avec un simple reflex, soit en continu, avec un moteur, soit a différentes distances du sujet. (parfois les 2 en même temps)
> 
> Tout est recollé sur d'immenses feuilles ensuite mises sous verre.
> 
> ...


simple comme un pola.

J'adore (et je boule)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lorna...   C'est plus brut qu'avec PhotoStitch... mais ça son charme.



merci Webo :rose:  je crois que je vais continuer mes montages !


----------



## mactambour (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un montage que j'ai fait il y à quelques semaines, laissé brut j'aime ce côté collage :rose: ...
> Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en plus grand



j'aime beaucoup, Lorna et ça donne envie de "copier"...  
Encore faudrait-il avoir la "patte" pour réussir aussi bien...

  

PS c'est Pau ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup, Lorna et ça donne envie de "copier"...
> Encore faudrait-il avoir la "patte" pour réussir aussi bien...
> 
> 
> ...



merci mactambour :rose: 
Oui c'est Pau  la vue depuis le boulevard des Pyrénées :love: un matin de Janvier 2005 !


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

bon aller, on y croit!


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Mars 2005)

Heuu.. :rose: elle est un rien grand ma photo...    Pourtant je l'ai grave reduite... :rose:   
C'est Marseille avec photostich. voilà.


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Mars 2005)

Encore une photo prise dimanche...


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Elle est zoulie ta photo...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Encore une photo prise dimanche...



Pas mal...   Essaie de la passer en noir-blanc pour voir.


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal...   Essaie de la passer en noir-blanc pour voir.



Et en plus, je l'ai faite avec mon Ixus V3 de tapettes...

La même photo en noir et blanc


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

le V3, c'est pas truc de tapettes, j'ai le meme! ou alors, c'est que j'en suis une de tapette? 
Elle est vraiment ta photo!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, je l'ai faite avec mon Ixus V3 de tapettes...
> 
> La même photo en noir et blanc



Effectivmenent, Ixus V3 ça casse tout...    Je trouve que ça donne mieux en noir-blanc.


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> le V3, c'est pas truc de tapettes, j'ai le meme! ou alors, c'est que j'en suis une de tapette?



Si tu veux tout connaître des effets du v3 sur ton sex appeal, demande à foguenne, il t'expliquera tout :rateau:   

Et merci pour les compliments :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> 
> je connaissais pas et ...  je crois que je vais adorer  aussi, merci pour la référence  (enregistrée :love: )
> 
> Un autre pour la route



Voilà ce que nous aurions pu voir si il n'y avait pas eu ce satané brouillard.   

Très sympa cette image.


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

ma ville préferée  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ma ville préferée  :love:



Istanbul, j'ai bon?  :rose:


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Istanbul, j'ai bon?  :rose:



ah ba non alors, l'architecture ottomane, ça n'a rien à voir avec l'architecture mamelouke (c'est le Caire)   

une petite photo de sainte sophie alors


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ba non alors, l'architecture ottomane, ça n'a rien à voir avec l'architecture mamelouke (c'est le Caire)



Ok.  :rose:   J'ai passé aux deux endroits, et pourtant, mais bon j'étais très jeune...


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo de sainte sophie alors



Mais?! Je me vois pas sur cette photo   :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais?! Je me vois pas sur cette photo   :casse:



Sainte, Sophie, ça colle pas...


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

ouais, ya un bug


----------



## alan.a (8 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo de sainte sophie alors



Sa copine d'en face






Je ne connais pas le Caire, mais nous avons bcp aimé Istanbul, et avec les enfants l'accueil était terrible (c'est svt le cas ... a part à Paris ...)


----------



## mactambour (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok.  :rose:   J'ai passé aux deux endroits, et pourtant, mais bon j'étais très jeune...





Timgad ???   

L'arc de Septime Sévère  






 :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que nous aurions pu voir si il n'y avait pas eu ce satané brouillard.
> 
> Très sympa cette image.



Voilà  

 Vous allez être obligés de revenir   l'hiver on les voit bien les Pyrénées  , là c'est encore plus beau elles sont toutes enneigées (allez si j'ai le temps cette semaine je vous referai une version "neige"


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Timgad ???



Euh là, je vois pas, c'est ou?   :rose:

Note: il faut vraiment monter une AES Pyrénées...


----------



## peyret (8 Mars 2005)

lp


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> lp



C'est où?


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

islande?


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

philae, assouan


----------



## peyret (8 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est où?


gagné (non pas voyage) - çà vous dit l'islande ?





lp


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai une photo à rendre vendredi prochain sur le thème : cimetière
Et je me demande si cette photo est convenable et quel message peut elle porter ? :love: 






Merci


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Mars 2005)

Quel symbole représente ta photo? Bonne question. elle est intressante  Allez réfléchissons...des tombes grises alignées les unes à côté des autres mais qui ne sont pas de taille égale (certaines ont une plaque verticale, d'autres pas). Et ces tombes sont face à une croix marron qui semble unique... Bref voilà ce que je te propose: égaux devant la mort (les tombes du cimetière) et devant dieu (la croix) il n'en demeure pas moins que nous ne sommes pas traités de la même manière (certains ont de la tune pour avoir une plaque verticale, d'autres pas)... Donc meme avec la mort il y a toujours une différence de forme meme si au fond le résultat est le meme. je pense au sketch d'elie semoune parodiant les pompes funèbres et proposant un verre de sangria pour le 10ième cercueil acheté...bon courage...


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

On a l'impression que tu es a l'entrée du cimetière mais que tu n'oses pas y entrer.

Est-ce volontaire ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une photo à rendre vendredi prochain sur le thème : cimetière
> Et je me demande si cette photo est convenable et quel message peut elle porter ? :love:
> 
> Merci



En noir et blanc ou sépia, elle rendrai mieux c'te foto je pense


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

voici 2 photos prises en mode repro avec mon APN: 

la première :


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

la seconde ( toujours prise en mode reproduction avec mon APN Nikon coolpix






bon ap.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> la seconde ( toujours prise en mode reproduction avec mon APN Nikon coolpix
> 
> 
> 
> bon ap.


 
Super ces cires anatomiques! C'est un peu trash pour les ames semsible mais je crois savoir que c'est un boulot énorme a réaliser. En tous cas, rien de tel pour apprendre l'anatomie


----------



## kernel (9 Mars 2005)

Elles me font peur t'es photos...


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

Très beau !!!

J'ai oublié le nom du type qui faisait des écorchés prodigieux, comme le cavalier sur son cheval.

A Rouen, nous avons un musée de la médecine (musée Flaubert - le père de l'autre) avec des poupée pour apprendre l'anatomie, c'est très étonnant à voir !


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voici 2 photos prises en mode repro avec mon APN:
> 
> la première :



Je le connais ce gas ... ca tete me dit quelque chose !!!
Kathy ... aurais t-on des amis en commun ???


----------



## CataTon (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très beau !!!
> 
> J'ai oublié le nom du type qui faisait des écorchés prodigieux, comme le cavalier sur son cheval.



lui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> la seconde ( toujours prise en mode reproduction avec mon APN Nikon coolpix
> 
> 
> bon ap.



La Specola de Florence ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> lui ?



Le cavalier de l'apocalypse ; c'est de Fragonnard... le cousin du peintre...


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très beau !!!
> 
> J'ai oublié le nom du type qui faisait des écorchés prodigieux, comme le cavalier sur son cheval.
> ...



Honoré Fragonard, le cousin du peintre ?






(L'image est dégueu, j'ai pas trouvé mieux pour l'instant...)





(Une autre, un peu meilleure...)


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le cavalier de l'apocalypse ; c'est de Fragonnard... le cousin du peintre...



Arf ! J'ai pas lu jusqu'en bas de page !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très beau !!!
> 
> J'ai oublié le nom du type qui faisait des écorchés prodigieux


Celui qui a volé pas mal de corps (il manquait de "matière première"  ) en europe de l'est  ? 

edit :moi je ne parle pas de Fragonnard en tout cas


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voici 2 photos prises en mode repro avec mon APN:
> 
> la première :



c'est des moulage en cire, ou alors c'est les corps plastifier ?


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

j'ai photographié les  2 " écorchés" en cire sur le livre " Encyclopédia Anatomica" ( édition TASCHEN) 

quand on pense que tout cela a été réalisé en cire à une époque ou les autopsies humaines étaient interdites, quel travail


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai photographié les  2 " écorchés" en cire sur le livre " Encyclopédia Anatomica" ( édition TASCHEN)
> 
> quand on pense que tout cela a été réalisé en cire à une époque ou les autopsies humaines étaient interdites, quel travail



j'ai en l'occasion d'en voir pas mal


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quand on pense que tout cela a été réalisé en cire à une époque ou les autopsies humaines étaient interdites


 
Alors qu'aujourd'hui on peut congeler un machabé et le découper en fines rondelles:




Cliquez sur l'image pour en savoir plus et aussi ici pour voir de belles coupes anatomiques (NB: chez moi l'applet java fonctionne mieux sur Firefox que sur Safari)


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



C'était presque ça (à moins que mon souvenir ne se soit effrité)

J'avais vu ça (et quelques pièces en cires) à la très belle expo "l'âme au corps" au grand palais en 93.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, ça me fait penser à l'avatar d'un modo (Suisse)   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On a l'impression que tu es a l'entrée du cimetière mais que tu n'oses pas y entrer.
> 
> Est-ce volontaire ?


 ah bon ? Tu le resens par quel élément dans la photo ? Parce que le camelia est situé en plein milieu du cimetière...


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Quel symbole représente ta photo? Bonne question. elle est intressante  Allez réfléchissons...des tombes grises alignées les unes à côté des autres mais qui ne sont pas de taille égale (certaines ont une plaque verticale, d'autres pas). Et ces tombes sont face à une croix marron qui semble unique... Bref voilà ce que je te propose: égaux devant la mort (les tombes du cimetière) et devant dieu (la croix) il n'en demeure pas moins que nous ne sommes pas traités de la même manière (certains ont de la tune pour avoir une plaque verticale, d'autres pas)... Donc meme avec la mort il y a toujours une différence de forme meme si au fond le résultat est le meme. je pense au sketch d'elie semoune parodiant les pompes funèbres et proposant un verre de sangria pour le 10ième cercueil acheté...bon courage...


 Merci bien pour ce début d'analyse :love:
Cette photo me faisait plus penser à un unviers féérique à cause du camélia et de cette croix rouillée mais c'est super d'avoir un avis plus réaliste, moins rêveur que moi


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Mars 2005)

L'avis sur une photo est toujours lié à l'humeur du moment...je dois être dans une période réaliste sans doute... Mais il n'en demeure pas moins que ta photo est sympa...


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> En noir et blanc ou sépia, elle rendrai mieux c'te foto je pense


 moi je trouve pas... :rose:

mais peut être que je me trompe si c'est le cas dites le moi !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mars 2005)

la camélia resort moins en noirs et blanc, mais je préfère le crois du noir et blanc...
Essaye sépia pour voir...


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très beau !!!
> 
> J'ai oublié le nom du type qui faisait des écorchés prodigieux, comme le cavalier sur son cheval.
> 
> A Rouen, nous avons un musée de la médecine (musée Flaubert - le père de l'autre) avec des poupée pour apprendre l'anatomie, c'est très étonnant à voir !



Je ne sais pas si on parle du même mais

 Je les ai vue , c'etait réelement trés beau car aucun des visages n'est grimaçant de douleur , il ont tous l'air de dormir paisiblement. 
Je n'ai pas le bouquin de l'expo sous la main ....le nom du gars est Pierre SPITZNER .


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve pas... :rose:
> 
> mais peut être que je me trompe si c'est le cas dites le moi !!!




En sepia, je pense que ca donnerai pas mal ... si necessaire un petit eclaircissement sur le camélia


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve pas... :rose:
> 
> mais peut être que je me trompe si c'est le cas dites le moi !!!



Nan moi je trouve ca plutot mieux, n dirait presque une pochette de dead can dance.

Tant qu'on est dans l'art mortuaire, je (re)poste celle là:


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mars 2005)

oh...
très joli cette photo de femme attristée...

Eh... J'ai trouvé ce que je peux vous mettre... Mais là, c'est plutôt le contraire de l'art mortuaire... C'est le début de la vie...





C'est mes p'tits tournesols que je suis en train de m'occuper de...


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? Tu le resens par quel élément dans la photo ? Parce que le camelia est situé en plein milieu du cimetière...



Je ne parle pas de ta situation dans le cimetière, mais de ton choix de point de vue.
J'ai le sentiment que tu as voulu tout montrer alors qu'une photo est d'abord une suppression (de ce qui est hors cadre), c'est là le premier élément de construction de l'image. 
Au final, tu ne montres rien. 




			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve pas... :rose:
> 
> mais peut être que je me trompe si c'est le cas dites le moi !!!



Je me suis déjà prononcé sur le choix de la photo ... 
Une chose est certaine, ton N&B est extrême !!!. Hautes lumières creuses et ombres bouchées. :mouais:

[edit] Ajout d'une photo
Quelques courbes.


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas de ta situation dans le cimetière, mais de ton choix de point de vue.
> J'ai le sentiment que tu as voulu tout montrer alors qu'une photo est d'abord une suppression (de ce qui est hors cadre), c'est là le premier élément de construction de l'image.
> Au final, tu ne montres rien.
> 
> ...


 Je comprend pas ta façon de raisonner... la photo ne montre rien ?  
Sinon, j'aime les photos noir et blanc quand il y a bcp de contraste et je trouve que ta photo reste très grise... mais peut être que ce n'est que mon oeil d'amateur noob 

PS: je vais mettre en ligne un album avec toutes mes photos de cimetière et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une photo dans cet album qui raconte quelque chose


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mars 2005)

moi en tout cas, j'aime mieux la version d'alan... Peut-être aussi que trop de contrast tue le contrast 
L'éclaircissement qu'il a fait ressortir les détails du camélia, qui sont très importants pour la compréhension de la scène...
Juste une réserve : Je trouve que la crois dans la version d'Alan perd un peu de sa personnalité...


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

Voici l'album cimetiere  :love:
Dites moi s'il y a une photo qui vous touche plus que celle que j'ai choisi  
merci


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend pas ta façon de raisonner... la photo ne montre rien ?



Pour moi, non :rose:



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'aime les photos noir et blanc quand il y a bcp de contraste et je trouve que ta photo reste très grise... mais peut être que ce n'est que mon oeil d'amateur noob



Parcours classique, on est tous passé par là 



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS: je vais mettre en ligne un album avec toutes mes photos de cimetière et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une photo dans cet album qui raconte quelque chose


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

Le archives viennent de me transmettre quelques vues de mon arrière grand-père.
(celles-ci datent de 1912 / 1913)














et celle-ci que j'adore !!!






Il y en a 1400 comme ça, il va faire gratter les fonds de tiroirs pour aller les voir ...


----------



## mactambour (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une photo à rendre vendredi prochain sur le thème : cimetière
> Et je me demande si cette photo est convenable et quel message peut elle porter ? :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai rien contre les cimetières... 

Je suis souvent effarée devant _l'inarchitecture_ de la plupart des tombes    (sauf à Gênes et peut-être aussi à Trieste)..
Mais ici ce que j'ai remarqué en tout premier lieu, c'est l'énorme camelia derrière la croix..Je pensais au Portugal... Mais vu que tu es près ou à Nantes.. je comprends mieux. 

Reposer sous un camelia si beau ne peut  être que parfait. (si l'on peut imaginer cela)


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

cette photo est prise dans le cimetière de la trinité sur mer 
Si tu veux en voir d'autres http://doofy1.free.fr/cimetiere


----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2005)

Un couple fait une pose pendant la canicule, à Paris, au bord de la Seine... (ça changera du froid)..


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le archives viennent de me transmettre quelques vues de mon arrière grand-père.
> (celles-ci datent de 1912 / 1913)



Je trouve celle là particulièrement intéressante... Autant d'un intérêt photographique, qu'historique d'ailleurs...


----------



## mactambour (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le archives viennent de me transmettre quelques vues de mon arrière grand-père.
> (celles-ci datent de 1912 / 1913)
> 
> 
> ...



Ce sont toutes ces images dont tu m'avais dit ne pas pouvoir récupérer  ??? 
Cela doit etre merveilleux.. et beaucoup de travail 
Le picnic est fantastique... c'est une plaque ? 

Tu vas nous régaler je pense. 

Un petit bisou à Capucine.

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le archives viennent de me transmettre quelques vues de mon arrière grand-père.
> (celles-ci datent de 1912 / 1913)



Celle-ci me fait penser au "Déjeûner sur l'herbe" d'Edouard Manet - 1863 :love:


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2005)

Oui, ma famille a fini par les donner aux archives, au lieu de les laisser mourir dans la moiteur tropicale.
Le fond est très loin d'être numérisé, mais il est en de bonnes mains ... mais à 18 000 km de chez moi ...
Je n'ai eu qu'une vingtaine de vues, il n'y a que des plaques.

Pour Capucine, je transmettrai demain, je ne voudrais pas trop la réveiller !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Voici l'album cimetiere  :love:
> Dites moi s'il y a une photo qui vous touche plus que celle que j'ai choisi
> merci





perso , mais moi je ne connais rien a rien en photo :

je prefere aussi la modif de alan
en n/b trop de contraste, trop brutale ,trop crue

sur ton album :

page 1 : 2 et 9 (en partant de gauche)
page 2 : 4 et 7 

sinon entre le 4 citées je dirais la 4


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> perso , mais moi je ne connais rien a rien en photo :
> 
> je prefere aussi la modif de alan
> en n/b trop de contraste, trop brutale ,trop crue
> ...


 merci pour ton avis 
La 4 serait bien si elle était moins centré, donc si je la recadre elle peut être bien


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Mars 2005)

d'ac avec robertav. La 4 aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ton avis
> La 4 serait bien si elle était moins centré, donc si je la recadre elle peut être bien





d'autre photos  m'ont aussi bien plue 
seulement qu'il y avait des maisons ou des voiture que je trouvais deplacé dans le sujet  donc je les ai eliminé de mon choix


mais je repete, c'est juste un affaire d'une entiere ignorante dans la matiere


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'autre photos  m'ont aussi bien plue
> seulement qu'il y avait des maisons ou des voiture que je trouvais deplacé dans le sujet  donc je les ai eliminé de mon choix
> 
> 
> mais je repete, c'est juste un affaire d'une entiere ignorante dans la matiere


 justement, quand il y a des voitures, on peut peut être penser à faire passer un autre message par rapport au cimetière... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> justement, quand il y a des voitures, on peut peut être penser à faire passer un autre message par rapport au cimetière... :rose:



la vie?

dans ce cas, un tas de gamins qui jouent seraient plus propice que
des voitures stationnées ou des maison


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la vie?
> 
> dans ce cas, un tas de gamins qui jouent seraient plus propice que
> des voitures stationnées ou des maison


 c'est sur... mais c'est dur de trouver un cimetière avec des enfants qui jouent à la marelle sur les tombes


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai trouvé un endroit de la planete penché !!   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le archives viennent de me transmettre quelques vues de mon arrière grand-père.
> (celles-ci datent de 1912 / 1913)
> 
> 
> ...


tout simplement extraordinaire 

La moustache semble se porter depuis pas mal de temps dans la famille 

Pour Franswa, je crois que tu devrais plus exploiter le côté vivant de l'arbre (les couleurs - le rouge notamment - contrasteraient merveilleusement avec la morbidité des lieux). 

Cette photo me fait terriblement froid dans le dos


----------



## Franswa (10 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement extraordinaire
> 
> La moustache semble se porter depuis pas mal de temps dans la famille
> 
> ...


 Entièrement d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs la première idée que j'ai eu en choisissant cette photo


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2005)

On se croirait dans un tableau de Manet ! :love:


----------



## molgow (10 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> (...) On se croirait dans un tableau de Manet ! :love:



Cette photo est vraiment superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans un tableau de Manet ! :love:



 Monsieur macmarco, il faudrait suivre un peu en classe et écouter ce que disent vos camarades !


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur macmarco, il faudrait suivre un peu en classe et écouter ce que disent vos camarades !



  
Dédolé, ton post m'a échappé !  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dédolé, ton post m'a échappé !  :rose:


Mouais désolé facile à dire hein !
:hein: c'est pas facile d'être diablotine tu sais, t'as peut-être un trident, mais comme t'es petite  ben personne te voit : et ça c'est très dur macmarco ... 

 je vais commander un autre trident, un qui clignote :hein: ou me faire refaire un cafsque  un *gros* casfque 

 Allez ça ira pour cette fois ! 

bon comme je ne voudrais pas qu'on pense que je floode 
Une petite photo pour la route





:rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Mars 2005)

oh c'est mignon cette photo  J'aime bien...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon comme je ne voudrais pas qu'on pense que je floode
> Une petite photo pour la route
> 
> 
> ...



Me rappelle quelque chose cette photo...   :hein: Je dois me tromper sans doute...   :love:

Effectivement... très petite...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me rappelle quelque chose cette photo...   :hein: Je dois me tromper sans doute...   :love:
> 
> Effectivement... très petite...



:mouais: Webo ... tu sais avec quoi on fait les oeufs de pâques ? :mouais:

Des suisses si, c'est très vendeur, j'ai une recette d'ici que je vais tester très prochainement :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Webo ... tu sais avec quoi on fait les oeufs de pâques ? :mouais:
> 
> Des suisses si, c'est très vendeur, j'ai une recette d'ici que je vais tester très prochainement :mouais:



J'adore me faire cuisiner.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'adore me faire cuisiner.


Et ben tu vas changer d'avis mon coco ! 

Hein Coco suisse 
:rose: oui ça ne fait rire que moi :rose:
il est tard non ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben tu vas changer d'avis mon coco !
> 
> Hein Coco suisse
> :rose: oui ça ne fait rire que moi :rose:
> il est tard non ?



Déjà chui pas communiste...     

Et effectivement, c'est très capillotracté...    


Bon, allez, bon appétit.


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mouais désolé facile à dire hein !
> :hein: c'est pas facile d'être diablotine tu sais, t'as peut-être un trident, mais comme t'es petite  ben personne te voit : et ça c'est très dur macmarco ...
> 
> je vais commander un autre trident, un qui clignote :hein: ou me faire refaire un cafsque  un *gros* casfque
> ...



Un truc comme ça, ça t'irait ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un truc comme ça, ça t'irait ?



  Attention, chantier!...    Top le gyrophare...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un truc comme ça, ça t'irait ?



Tudu du Tududu Tududu me manque plus que l'alarme !   

Merci macmarco ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Revenons aux choses sérieuses :rose:

Je me suis souvenue de ces photos argentiques prises il y à 2 ou 3 ans, "La campagne gersoise sous un hiver sibérien" en voici deux d'une petite série !


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Revenons aux choses sérieuses :rose:
> 
> Je me suis souvenue de ces photos argentiques prises il y à 2 ou 3 ans, "La campagne gersoise sous un hiver sibérien" en voici deux d'une petite série !



 te l'ai jamais dit en puuuuuuublic...   j'adore tes ambiances...     zoli... :style:


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2005)

Très jolies photos Lorna !   
En effet, superbes ambiances ! :love:




			
				L'Autre... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.


----------



## Malow (11 Mars 2005)

Reflet dans la machine a pressions d'un bar parisien!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Mars 2005)

Une autre photo prise le week-end passé. La série se trouve ici


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

sympa la machine a pression...


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mars 2005)

J'ajoute ma petite pierre à l'ouvrage....






Je t'adore....
http://matthieu88.free.fr/margot01.jpg


----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2005)

Petit voyage d'affaire (d'une violence rare )


----------



## yvos (12 Mars 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

Quel ciel magnifique !


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Mars 2005)

contre-jour, un peu bidouillé avec Elements mais c'est pas terrible.


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

Effectivement, y'a un éclairage bizarre... Mais sinon, il y a de l'idée... Il y a quelque-chose à faire avec ce paysage... Peut-être en hivers, avec l'arbre complètement sans feuilles... Enfin je propose...

Et t'es si fatigué que ca ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ...Et t'es si fatigué que ca ?



Il est plutôt sous une autre latitude...


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Mars 2005)

ah ca vient de là !
Bonne nuit alors


----------



## fredtravers (12 Mars 2005)

regard de jeune pere ...
pris dans une vieille demeure charentaise ...
un jeune papa, avec son jeune fils ...


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> regard de jeune pere ...
> pris dans une vieille demeure charentaise ...
> un jeune papa, avec son jeune fils ...



Ah ben mince !
Elle passe pas avec Firefox ta photo...
Je me demandais de quoi tu parlais ! 

   :love:


[Edith]
Bon,
maintenant elle passe depuis que j'ai répondu sous Safari !!! :rateau:
  
[/Edith]


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

Chats.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

Tulipes.


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2005)

escalier...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

Allez, hop, je vous livre, une de mes photos préférées, prise à l'occasion de la feria de pentecôte, chais pas, j'l'aime bien c't'image.


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Mars 2005)

Me parles pas de chat, le miens a bouffé mes tournesols...


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Chats.



Tu trouve pas qu'elles ont un air de famille ?




(je l'a met en minuscule car elle est archi floue... :rose:     )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Je continue dans la lancée montage panoramique.
Photos prises hier :love:
Cliquez pour avoir une version plus grande


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je continue dans la lancée montage panoramique.
> Photos prises hier :love:



Woaouh...    :love: Moi aussi je vois voir la mer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Woaouh...    :love: Moi aussi je vois voir la mer...



 c'est l'atlantique !


j'adore les plages en hiver :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Mars 2005)

moi aussi, je préfère la mer l'hivers... D'abord y'a moins de couillons, et puis la mer est vachement plus belle...

Très belle vue Lorna.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'atlantique !



Ah ben oui tiens.   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les plages en hiver :love:



On a aussi quelques plages par ici. Y a des chouettes photos à faire.  Bon, ça n'est qu'un lac... mais quand même, y a aussi des vagues avec.  

_Je vais voir ce que je peux faire..._  

Et...   à Paul et Elene.    Sans oublier les autres.


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Mars 2005)

Regardez, moi aussi je vous ai préparé un panorama...





Comme d'hab, vous cliquez dessus pour le voir en plus grand


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

Sincèrement ?
Couleur = APN ? ok
mais NB = Argentique ... et pour longtemps ...
allez une petite couleur < regard indiscret > une ferme charentaise ...


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

et mour les zamoureux du n/b =
http://danyboy.club.fr/Pageweb2/40-Etrange/index.html
vous aimez ? c'est ma cousine ... 
http://membres.lycos.fr/barreda/
il ne photographie que sa femme ... gentil, non ?
certes réducteur ... 
certes il y a du Sieff ...
bon.. quant on aime, c'est irrésistible ...
http://danyboy.club.fr/index.html


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouve pas qu'elles ont un air de famille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si mais ils ne vivent pas sous les mêmes températures.


----------



## yvos (13 Mars 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2005)

eh  ben chat alors    :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2005)

J'ai tenté de voir le monde à l'envers cette nuit là... ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tenté de voir le monde à l'envers cette nuit là... ​



amusant  

_j'ai enfin compris le sens de l'expression "regarder les feuilles à l'envers"_


----------



## fredtravers (14 Mars 2005)

283 pages ... rien que du pur visuel ... un grand plaisir de voir tout ça ... bravo


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> 283 pages ... rien que du pur visuel ... un grand plaisir de voir tout ça ... bravo


 oh... Il doit quand même bien y avoir un peu de flood non ?
Sinon, globalement ouais, on a plutôt des bon artistes sur macG... C'est bien ca...
Bravo tous !


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

Une photo qui n'est pas de moi, bien sûr, mais qui fait partie d'une pile récupérée chez une arrière-grand-tante et que j'ai entrepris de numériser et surtout de réparer, car elles sont en mauvais état. Ce sont pour la plupart des tirages de photographe collés sur des cartons. La localisation n'est pas évidente à chaque fois, mais il s'agit toujours du Val de Loire (j'ai une ascendance compliquée ; quart irlandais, quart catalan, quart angevin-vendéen et quart parigot).


----------



## alan.a (14 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore ce genre de photos !!!



			
				Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cast a Cold Eye / On Life, On Death / Horseman, Pass by (Yeats)








Drumcliff, sur la route de Sligo, pdt le tour d'Irlande en stop, avec ma cocotte (notre 1er voyage ensemble, en 1993 :love: )


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

merci pour l'image... (je ne l'ai vue qu'une fois, il y a longtemps, cette tombe... En fait, je me souviens mieux de la tombe de Maud Gonne à Dublin...)

Des mots contre des images : Yeat's Grave (The Cranberries;. ça ne me rajeunit pas précisément...   )


Silenced by death in the grave,
Da da da da. William Butler Yeats couldn't save.
Da da de da. Why did you stand here,
Were you sickened in time ?
But I know by now.
Why did you sit here, ah...

In the grave, in the gra-a-ave.
In the grave, in the gra-a-a-ave ?

Why should I blame her,
that she filled my days with misery,
Or that she would of late have taught
To ignorant men most violent
Ways or hurled the little streets upon the great.
Had they but courage equal to desire.

Sad that Maud Gonne couldn't stay,
Da da da da, but she had Mac Bride anyway.
And you sit here with me on the Isle Inisfree,
And you're writting down ev'rything.
But I know by now.
Why did you sit here, ah...

In the grave, in the gra-a-ave.
In the grave, in the gra-a-a-ave ?
La da da da; La da da da...

William Butler...
William Butler...
William Butler...
William Butler...

Why should I blame her,
Had they the courage equal to desire.
William Butler...
William Butler...
William Butler...


----------



## jahrom (14 Mars 2005)

A l'heure de l'apéro...


----------



## jahrom (14 Mars 2005)

5 minutes plus tard...:love:


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

Pour une Amie de passage...  :love: ​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2005)

Sympa ta serie escaliers helene :love: classique mais toujours agréable ces spirales


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Mars 2005)

Hier matin, en ouvrant les volets...


----------



## Klakmuf (15 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Hier matin, en ouvrant les volets...



Bug du matin, entrain !


----------



## g.robinson (15 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Hier matin, en ouvrant les volets...



impressionant la profondeur de champ !   
C'est quoi ton matériel ?


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Mars 2005)

Non bé, juste un 20D, focale env. 300mm


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

On ne le présente plus...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> On ne le présente plus...



Tu t'es fait larguer par ta copine?


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait larguer par ta copine?



Nan, mais la photo là, c'est elle qui la prise...:love:


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mars 2005)

voila ce que j'avais depuis ma chambre...


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mars 2005)

une autre....


----------



## nikolo (15 Mars 2005)

on dirait une prison ta chambre.


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> une autre....




Glaciale, l'ambiance...


----------



## peyret (15 Mars 2005)

pas chaude non plus !
lp


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi de nombreuses images/photos n'apparaissent-elles que sous forme de point d'interrogation dans un petit rectangle bleu, alors que d'autres sont visibles (Shiira)


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi de nombreuses images/photos n'apparaissent-elles que sous forme de point d'interrogation dans un petit rectangle bleu, alors que d'autres sont visibles (Shiira)



Elles ne sont plus en ligne.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Mars 2005)

Bon et bien je me lance alors...


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2005)

Merci, clair, net et imparable. Il est temps que j'aille dormir...


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

Allez, avant que Morphée n'emporte tout le monde ...
Ma Kathy T ne m'a pas quitté, mais je profite qu'elle a le dos tourné pour lui voler deux zimages que j'aime bien ( c'est elle, la photographe-psy, pas moi ... )
La première qu'elle a fait d'instinct ... la deuxième aussi ...   avec ma dernière fille, balade en hors piste dans le grand cirque de La Foux ...


----------



## nikolo (16 Mars 2005)

Plutot chouette ta fille.

Tu me la présentes?


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

Ah ... j'avais pas prévu ça ... j'en ai trois à caser, l'ainée a 25 ans, la deuxième 16 , celle là 13 ... un peu jeune peut être ??? zavez un bon avocat ??? et puis d'abord, c'est MA fiffille ! elle envisagerai de me succéder , alors ...... ça force le respect, non ?


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Mars 2005)

Un petit bout de mon terrain de jeu...


----------



## turnover (17 Mars 2005)

ça fait un moment    
Belles photos tout le monde. Il y en a qui progressent   

Allez hop deux petites


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mars 2005)

ah bien ! la deuxième...
le orange de la première est zouli... c'est ou ?


----------



## fredtravers (17 Mars 2005)

superbe le tracteur ... argentique ????????????????


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai... deux superbes photos...


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... deux superbes photos...



Oui, tout à fait d'accord ! 
Je trouve la première vraiment classe !


----------



## Brunni (17 Mars 2005)

Ma première, soyez pas trop méchant


----------



## fredtravers (17 Mars 2005)

pas mal , bien faite, cadrage interessant, contraste entre l'expression animale et le noir et blanc, pas mal du tout 
continuez


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mars 2005)

moi j'aime bien aussi. Je trouve très intéressant le grain que l'on voit au sol au premier plan... T'as eu de la chance qu'il ressorte comme ca, ou alors t'es un pro


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Mars 2005)

Encore un chat ?






Chipie from SPA et son éternelle croûte sur le nez...

Nikon F80 / 50mm - f1.8

'+


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> superbe le tracteur ... argentique ????????????????


TURNOVER, ne m'a pas répondu ..... argentique ?????? le tracteur  ??????
j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites de votre oeil numerique et voyeur, c'est trés interessant
à la limite, cela vaudrait le coup de creer deux rubriques, peut etre ?
vision colorée ou reve noir et blanc ? deux entités séparées ?
ce n'est pas vraiment la même démarche, même si la technique est proche ?
non ?


----------



## turnover (18 Mars 2005)

*fredtravers : *Numérique les deux photos. Je n'ai que deux appareils argentiques et ils font pas de telles photos (lomo et holga).
La technique n'est pas différente pour les photos que je prends. La seule vrai différence, je pense, c'est que l'on sait déjà que l'on fera un noir et blanc lors de la prise de vue.

*El_ChiCo : *La casba se trouve à Saint-Denis au Nord de Paris mais c'est un orange moins vif.

Désolé pour la réponse tardive mais j'étais déjà loin ...


----------



## kathy h (18 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Habituellement j'utilse Safari pour venir ici et j'arrivais sans problème à voir les photos . Avec Firefox je ne vois plus aucune des photos de ce forum alors que je les voyais sans problème via Safari. 



or j'aimerais bien utilser Firefox et continuer de pouvoir envoyer et regarder vos jloies photos, quid?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quid?




 Humm, soit "charger les images" est désactivé dans tes prefs Firefox...
soit c'est "voir les images" dans tes pref MacG ... sinon vois pas.

A moins que... ton bandeau sur les yeux... essaies sans 

 Ok je mets un baillon


----------



## kathy h (18 Mars 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Humm, soit "charger les images" est désactivé dans tes prefs Firefox...
> soit c'est "voir les images" dans tes pref MacG ... sinon vois pas.
> 
> A moins que... ton bandeau sur les yeux... essaies sans
> ...



Et bien sans rien faire , voilà que maintenant les photos sont là, j'aurais effectivement dû enlever mon bandeau....

En revanche je n'ai pas les smiley, que ceux pour le titre, pas ceux pour le corps du texte, pffff toujours un truc qui cloche dans ce monde de brut.....".lol" ( ba oui j'ai pas de smiley )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Encore un chat ?



:love: rhaaa je l'entends ronronner 

Super photo


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Mars 2005)

il est trop beau ce p'tit animal... Ca lui donne un style cette tache sur le nez 

J'vous ai déjà présenté mon chat ? Je dois en avoir des pas mal de photo...


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

Moi mon chat (un chartreux) déteste être pris en photo et dès qu'il aperçoit un objectif il prend un air des plus crétins. À coup sûr, il est membre de l'association pour le respect de la vie pivée des félidés. C'est pour ça que je parle très rarement de lui... J'ai peur des représailles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Oh yes des photos de chats 

Y a pas des canards aussi


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et bien sans rien faire , voilà que maintenant les photos sont là, j'aurais effectivement dû enlever mon bandeau....
> 
> En revanche je n'ai pas les smiley, que ceux pour le titre, pas ceux pour le corps du texte, pffff toujours un truc qui cloche dans ce monde de brut.....".lol" ( ba oui j'ai pas de smiley )



m'enfin ... ??? 
on a dit d'enlever le bandeau ?....

c'était bien hier soir ?


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oh yes des photos de chats
> 
> Y a pas des canards aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Canard flou



Oui mais net


----------



## Brunni (18 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien aussi. Je trouve très intéressant le grain que l'on voit au sol au premier plan... T'as eu de la chance qu'il ressorte comme ca, ou alors t'es un pro


alors voilà l'original: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la modifiée couleur: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la modifiée noir-blanc: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce que j'ai fait c'est que j'ai copier coller toute l'image, desaturation, accentuer,après j'ai jouer sur le mode de fusion puis mis tout le chmilblique en noir-blanc et enfin jouer sur le niveaux. C'est grace à l'accentuation du calque désaturé que j'ai eu du grain come ça.
Mais je suis pas du tout un pros c'est la première photo que je fait de ma vie  

A oui et le cadrage c'était juste pour avoir une taille assez petite pour que je puisse l'uploader sur le site  :rateau: 

bon 2 ème photo, une photo de mon chat


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

vous aimez les chats ?
mon félix :


----------



## Brunni (18 Mars 2005)

J'adore les chat, voilà mon deuxième. Son nom ? Ptit chat


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2005)

une photo que j'aime beaucoup, et on ne se moque pas, c'est sentimental 
 :rose: 





 :love: (et j'ai cassé le cycle des chat, j'en suis désolée   )


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> une photo que j'aime beaucoup, et on ne se moque pas, c'est sentimental
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


 je la trouve très réussie cette photo !!! :love: argentique ???


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je la trouve très réussie cette photo !!! :love: argentique ???



hihi, je ne dévoile pas mon secret   (peut-etre parce que tu serais déçu   )


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi j'aime les chats:

Retour de bringue, un joli matout miteux traverse la route, une voiture passe sur le félin qui comme moi manquait de réflexes   . Photo au jugé, mais j'ai raté la plaque


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love: rhaaa je l'entends ronronner
> 
> Super photo



Merci !  :love: Et sincère bravo pour les tiennes !

Puisque certains ont l'air d'apprécier la précision, en ce qui me concerne c'est de l'argentique.






:love: :love:

'+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

Merci Petit Scarabée :

5717         62473

Si tous les ingrats qui fréquentent ce thread  m'avaient donné un coup de boule je serais KO de bonheur depuis longtemps...


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)




----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hihi, je ne dévoile pas mon secret   (peut-etre parce que tu serais déçu   )


 Donc c'est du numérique


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Mars 2005)

Même retour de bringue, et j'étais déjà aussi clairvoyant  même si parfaitement incapable de faire une photo correcte...


----------



## iTof (19 Mars 2005)

les animaux... cibles préférées des shooteuses et des shooteurs :rateau: 
mon petit Jules, qui est parti il y a peu...  



P.S.: Canon EOS RT sur Fuji Ultra 400 normalement  Pour le cadrage, là c'est un scan par très propre, sinon, il avait bien une patte entière :rose: , à l'époque...


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Mars 2005)

Bel appareil que cet EOS RT même si son miroir fixe est un peu un nid à poussières


----------



## iTof (19 Mars 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Bel appareil que cet EOS RT même si son miroir fixe est un peu un nid à poussières


 un coup de foudre lors de sa réédition il y a 10 ans, complétement dépassé pour le multi-zones, mais un régal de personnalisations et de réglages (amorce sortie, affectation touche de map, bracketing, test de prof., ...), de vélocité et de prise en main... Seul regret, ne jamais avoir pu trouver un grop certical compatible (pour EOS 62O ou 650 je pense...  ) Quant au miroir fixe, une petite poire souffleuse à brosse hama bien pratique. par contre, j'avais eu un pb d'obturateur un peu faiblard.


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Mars 2005)

oh il est tout petit ce chat...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Donc c'est du numérique




euh enfait non, c'est bien de l'argentique, l'appareil photo de mon grand père qu'il m'a donné il ya quelque temps, mais je ne me rappellais plus que c'était avec celui là que j'avais pris cette photo (honte à moi )


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mars 2005)

juste parce que je l'aime bien, une petite photo prise avec un vulgaire APN sur la route qui m'amenait au Burkina depuis le Bénin :








Aucune retouche.​


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mars 2005)

Ho, et pis celle-là, aussi, je l'aime bien :





​ 

ç'a été pris à Ouagadougou, dans un resto... égyptien.
Toujours avec le même petit APN dont je me sers comme d'un bloc-note...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2005)

Wouah! Scarab' is back 
Des photos! Des photos!  

Bon bah moi j'ai fait un petit tour dans le vieux Nice équipé de mon tout nouvel Olympus E-300 (super offre adhérents a la Fnac) 
Bon pour l'instant je maitrise pas encore la bete mais meme en réglages basiques ca rend pas mal


----------



## jfr (19 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ho, et pis celle-là, aussi, je l'aime bien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe, celle-là ! La lumière dans le regard...

Très très beau aussi jpmiss, notamment les savons... on a envie de toucher !

(claaaasse)


----------



## alan.a (19 Mars 2005)

Avant



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>



Après


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Mars 2005)

oh la pauvre...


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Dans la série restauration et archéologie (suite)
je me suis attaqué à une très grande photo de mariage, très abîmée, que je ressuscite par petits bouts (le tirage est très mince et la colle qui le fixait au carton a traversé par endroits

Voilà trois fragments qui commencent à renaître :


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2005)

Super ces vielles photos. je serais curieux de voir ce qu'elles donnaient avant restauration.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah moi j'ai fait un petit tour dans le vieux Nice équipé de mon tout nouvel Olympus E-300 (super offre adhérents a la Fnac)



Hey JP 

Bravo pour ton investissement, tu nous tiendras au courant du système "auto nettoyant" du capteur 

Euhhh oui des photos, j'pris l'offre pomme-majuscule-F4 d'Apple   







Sinon je fais surtout dans la choucroute ces temps 
Allez bonnes photos avec ton nouveau jouet A++


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Mars 2005)

ah ouais, une photo de choucroute ! trop bien


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Mars 2005)

Un pti tour au pays des libélules...?


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2005)

Un peu de macro... et j'en profite pour vous présenter Shuffly...:love:


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

Belle macro ... j'adore le style épuré ...
Faut que tu t'attaques à un powerbook si ce n'est deja fait ... perso j'adore tourner autour de mon lulu avec mon matos photo


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Mars 2005)

Allez, je rentre à l'instant d'une petite balade au club et j'avais mon appareil en main...
Voici pastille, la mascotte !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2005)

Spéciale dédicace a Alan:


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Mars 2005)

c'est ton parking personnel ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton parking personnel ?



Bien équipé hein!


----------



## alan.a (20 Mars 2005)

Dès que j'ai des photos de mon premier bloc opératoire, je te les dédicace


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'ai des photos de mon premier bloc opératoire, je te les dédicaces



J'te fais un prix? 

  

PS: c'est sur un de tes posts que j'ai choisi l'olympus E-300 si ma memoire est bonne.. Thanks


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2005)

Hier après midi...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2005)

Wouah! c'est quoi ce truc?


----------



## alan.a (20 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: c'est sur un de tes posts que j'ai choisi l'olympus E-300 si ma memoire est bonne.. Thanks



Woula, je ne me savais pas si influent 
T'as un petit RAW qui traine ... par curiosité


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Woula, je ne me savais pas si influent
> T'as un petit RAW qui traine ... par curiosité



Mais si si 
Pour le RAW, j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester a fond la bete. Je vais me taper le manuel a fond et apres on verra


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avant
> 
> (...)
> 
> Après








bien vu.


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mars 2005)

Dimanche dernier, a Central Park


----------



## wagonr (21 Mars 2005)

Quelques photos sans prétention très différentes les unes des autres :

On commence par un petit panorama de la chaine des Aravis (un peu baclé par contre, mea culpa):





ensuite une vue de Chicago :





Puis Bambi et ses potos  :





Voila, un peu de tout


----------



## wagonr (21 Mars 2005)

et une petite dernière, sur un lac perdu dans le MidWest américain


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avant
> 
> 
> 
> Après



ce du Kenya sont noirs... et encore vivants...


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hier après midi...



début février à Nairobi...


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ho, et pis celle-là, aussi, je l'aime bien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



celle-là vient du Kenya, sur la NRK 97, en surplomb de la vallée du Rift...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos sans prétention très différentes les unes des autres :
> 
> On commence par un petit panorama de la chaine des Aravis (un peu baclé par contre, mea culpa):



un panorama suisse (attention ça fait 1 mo)


----------



## mactambour (21 Mars 2005)

*Les rainettes sont là*






  
​


----------



## alan.a (21 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *Les rainettes sont là*



Elles sont là aussi.











Mon dieu j'ai honte ...


----------



## PommeQ (21 Mars 2005)

Je reviens avec quelques clichés issues du vidage de carte d'il y a 5 mn ...


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu j'ai honte ...


Il traînait une version allégée qui s'appelait  « Trouvez l'abricot »


----------



## PommeQ (21 Mars 2005)

Alez je vous montre notre grosse lilou ... euhhh  c'est un chat


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *Les rainettes sont là*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  ouf... elles sont toujours là...  ça doit être le ménage de printemps qui les a fait sortir...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens avec quelques clichés issues du vidage de carte d'il y a 5 mn ...



J'aime beaucoup la 1ere et la 3eme 
Bon par contre pour la 2eme, je suis allergique aux chats


----------



## kathy h (21 Mars 2005)

ça fait bien logtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photos ... je vais remédier à ça et vous trouver une ou deux photos prises ce week avec mon APN, 


Arrosage au soleil : 


[/IMG]http://img7.exs.cx/img7/594/29da.jpg


----------



## kathy h (21 Mars 2005)

ça n'a pas marché, étrange  , alors je recommence :

toujours arrosage au soleil


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont là aussi.






...quelle classe...








			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu j'ai honte ...



...et pas la peine de chercher à se dédouaner.


----------



## kathy h (21 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...quelle classe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mon Dieu quelle horreur


----------



## fredtravers (21 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça fait bien logtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photos ... je vais remédier à ça et vous trouver une ou deux photos prises ce week avec mon APN,
> 
> 
> Arrosage au soleil :
> ...


----------



## fredtravers (21 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont là aussi.
> Mon dieu j'ai honte ...



C'est d'abord la triste réduction de la femme à un objet... strictement sexuel 

Ensuite c'est l'infantilisme du regard qui se porte sur quelque chose d'inaccessible ... donc de maternel ... 
Enfin c'est un plaisir non partagé, donc solitaire ...

Il a tout faux le photographe  

Aimer c'est bien autre chose ... et c'est tellement beaucoup beaucoup plus ....


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'abord la triste réduction de la femme à un objet... strictement sexuel
> 
> Ensuite c'est l'infantilisme du regard qui se porte sur quelque chose d'inaccessible ... donc de maternel ...
> Enfin c'est un plaisir non partagé, donc solitaire ...
> ...



Rââh le rabat joie lui! 
Si ca te plais pas n'en dégoute pas les autres!


----------



## alan.a (21 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...quelle classe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...et pas la peine de chercher à se dédouaner.





			
				fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'abord la triste réduction de la femme à un objet... strictement sexuel
> 
> Ensuite c'est l'infantilisme du regard qui se porte sur quelque chose d'inaccessible ... donc de maternel ...
> Enfin c'est un plaisir non partagé, donc solitaire ...
> ...




Je suis encore un grand adepte des blagues de CM2  :rose: ...
et puis c'est light, j'ai eu vachement de mal a trouver un truc soft  :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (21 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Madame Kathy, c'est preque parfait, sauf que les balises sont inversées .... le /  ferme ...
> donc c'est
> 
> 
> ...



Oui oui je sais que je me suis trompée ( c'est si rare   )

ce week-end comme il faisait beau j'ai sorti les plantes et je les ai arrosé..... j'ai dû faire une dizaines de photos dans ce style...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Des rainettes ? non pas vu, pourtant lundi j'ai piscine...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Mars 2005)

tu pourrais nettoyer ta piscine quand même... Et puis C'est fini noël... Y'a plus besoin de sapin...


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Des rainettes ? non pas vu, pourtant lundi j'ai piscine...



   
J'adore ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2005)

J'aime bien ton nouveau navatar scarab'


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton nouveau navatar scarab'


 ah oui tiens... C'est cette photo que tu devrai poster en grand...


----------



## turnover (21 Mars 2005)

Mactambour :    superbe rainette !!
Tit scarab :   comme j'aime   

Pour ma part, c'était jardinage ce week end !!! Le printemps est là !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton nouveau navatar scarab'



Des Niçoises JP sur la promenade en bas de chez toi :love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Des Niçoises JP sur la promenade en bas de chez toi :love:



J'avais reconnu 

C'est quand meme autre chose que ça:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Mactambour :    superbe rainette !!
> Tit scarab :   comme j'aime
> 
> Pour ma part, c'était jardinage ce week end !!! Le printemps est là !!



Faudra vraiment que j'achette un objectif macro!


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'avais reconnu
> 
> C'est quand meme autre chose que ça:


 oh bah elle a l'air sympa cette vache...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis encore un grand adepte des blagues de CM2  :rose: ...



...tu dois être un papa drôlement compréhensif


----------



## fredtravers (22 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui je sais que je me suis trompée ( c'est si rare   )
> 
> ce week-end comme il faisait beau j'ai sorti les plantes et je les ai arrosé..... j'ai dû faire une dizaines de photos dans ce style...



j'aime bien votre vision des choses, on peut voir ? 
en N/B vous avez fait quelque chose d'interessant ? vous avez vu le gamin sur le tracteur, un peu plus haut ? certe elle était possiblement facile, mais elle est surtout parfaite, le plaisir à peine retenu du gamin, son regard .... elle est extraordinaire, cette photo ...


----------



## fredtravers (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rââh le rabat joie lui!
> Si ca te plais pas n'en dégoute pas les autres!


Désolé ... mais c'est comme le MacDO ... je n'aime pas plus la mal baise que la mal bouffe ....
Mais chacun ses valeurs ...  je comprends qu'on aime le côté basique, mais j'insiste, il y a beaucoup mieux que le MacDo ! 
Si si ... 
Evidemment, c'est plus cher ( chaire ? ) ...

Restons sur le côté magique de ce fils de discussion passionnant, l'image que chacun de nous voit et aime ... et aime à montrer ... qui son chat, qui son cheval, qui son jardin ... c'est un peu comme feuilleter aux puces un album d'evidents souvenirs qui ne sont pas les nôtres, mais auraient pû être aussi notre vie ....
Je ne sais pas si c'est votre cas, mais quand le vois un sépia du temps de l'arriere grand père, j'ai souvent l'impression qu'ils ont quelque chose de l'éternité et de mes ancêtres ???

Certaines sont incensées ...





Ce n'est pas moi .... c'est un cousin photographe ...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Certaines sont incensées ...



Tu voulais dire "encensée" ou... "insensée" ?...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> toujours arrosage au soleil



C'est chouette, ça 

Arrosage du jardin ou... tournage d'une pub pour un gel douche ? 

En attendant, ça me rappelle la scène d'ouverture d'un _Emmanuelle_... mais c'est loin et vague...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Des rainettes ? non pas vu, pourtant lundi j'ai piscine...



   

J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## sylko (22 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas moi .... c'est un cousin photographe ...


 
Ce n'est pas à Biscarosse, par hasard?


----------



## Dedalus (22 Mars 2005)

Ce fil serait encore bien plus sympa sans donneur de morale


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil serait encore bien plus sympa sans donneur de morale


 
frappé au coin du bon sens...   ... après tout chacun son sale goût...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil serait encore bien plus sympa sans donneur de morale


ouais, certains sont plutôt chiants  , mais bon : c'est toujours un régal de voir les photos des autres.


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil serait encore bien plus sympa sans donneur de morale



Surtout que la photo des rainettes d'alan.a est de loin la plus belle photo...


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2005)

Tigrou devant la TV... (dire que pendant ce temps je bosse...) :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (dire que pendant ce temps je bosse...) :mouais:


ah non : alors que tu devrais bosser tu postes des conneries...

MDR


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Mars 2005)

Tout en haut...




Beaucoup plus bas.


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

la première est très jolie...


----------



## mactambour (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> frappé au coin du bon sens...   ... après tout chacun son sale goût...



*Tu me l'as ôté de la bouche !!!* 

J'ai trop tardé à le dire, mais après tout macelene, mactambour .... kifkif   
J'aurais mis : "A chacun son (sale) goût"...


----------



## wagonr (22 Mars 2005)

deux taxis newyorkais 






et un champ de pommiers


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

'tin ils roulent trop vite les taxis là-bas !
Par contre, c'est super marrant cette voiturette rouge... Si je comprend bien le principe, 6 personnes pédalent autour d'une tasse de café... Mais alors qui c'est qui surveille que personne ne leur rentre dedans ?


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Mars 2005)

Si il y en a que ca interesse, j'ai pris pas mal de photos dimanche :
http://matthieu88.free.fr/Dimanche 20 mars Lc Equitation/


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> deux taxis newyorkais



Moi j'ai 2 taxis Vietnamiens






'roulent vite aussi nan?


----------



## olof (22 Mars 2005)

Le week-end passé, c'était ski (entre autre) au valais


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai 2 taxis Vietnamiens
> 'roulent vite aussi nan?



Ben moins quand même...
Mais ils ont plus de mérite 

et olof : t'arrive quand même à aligner les pistes après ça ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

Sympa tes photos Avril... Je ne les ai pas toutes regardées encore, mais vous avez plutôt des beaux animaux 

sinon, je vous propose ça moi :


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je vous propose ça moi :




oui c'est beau...  mais ya de la buée sur ton objectif, faut le nettoyer.


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

ben j'ai bien essayé ôter le carreau de l'avion, mais quand l'hôtesse m'a vu avec mon couteau suisse en train de bidouiller le hublot, elle était pas contente...


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

balade de presque printemps...


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

sympa... Ce sont les fruits de ton jardin ? Et l'espèce d'évian à la pêche, ca pousse comment ?


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

pas de jardin, si ce n'est des jardins secrets  et des jardins virtuels...     

Sinon...  espèce de jus de pomme de jardin véritable.


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

nan arrêtez la, ca donne faim...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> nan arrêtez la, ca donne faim...



J'ajouterais, ça donne envie de tendre la main pour aller cueillir ce fruit défendu...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais, ça donne envie de tendre la main pour aller cueillir ce fruit défendu...



Calme toi! T'es tout violet là!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Calme toi! T'es tout violet là!



Non, je l'étais déjà avant, mais ça se voyait pas autant.


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> balade de presque printemps...




Cuisine provençale donc.. 
C'est beau et c'est bon.


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

TaDa !


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

Merci MAdonna...  










lignes droites et courbes dissimulées...   j'adore cet endroit.   ​


----------



## peyret (23 Mars 2005)

Nos amies les bêtes ! prennent le soleil..pendant qu'on bosse !





lp


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai 2 taxis Vietnamiens
> 
> 'roulent vite aussi nan?



Y'en a à Ouaga, aussi :




​ 

...et c'est pas le moins en état


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> TaDa !




Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez doute à photographier ce que vous bouffer ?...

Bon, puisque vous essayez tous de me faire gerber, je me venge :







et toc... 

​


----------



## wagonr (23 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> 'tin ils roulent trop vite les taxis là-bas !
> Par contre, c'est super marrant cette voiturette rouge... Si je comprend bien le principe, 6 personnes pédalent autour d'une tasse de café... Mais alors qui c'est qui surveille que personne ne leur rentre dedans ?


 
bah a priori celui sur al droite sur la photo a un guidon devant lui et doit donc gérer tout le bazar.
Je m'aventurerai pas dans une rue new-yorkaise avec ce truc perso  surtout que la photo a été prise à moins de 100m de Times Square (pour l'anecdote devant un batiment de l'église de la Scientologie qui a d'ailleurs tenté de nous fourguer des tracts)


----------



## wagonr (23 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez doute à photographier ce que vous bouffer ?...
> 
> Bon, puisque vous essayez tous de me faire gerber, je me venge :
> 
> ...


roo le taxi 
par contre, un très très grand bravo pour avoir (quasiment) terminé ton plateau repas dans l'avion


----------



## nikolo (23 Mars 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> roo le taxi
> par contre, un très très grand bravo pour avoir (quasiment) terminé ton plateau repas dans l'avion


 
c'est que ca donne faim l'Afrique....



Bon désolé, c'etait pas drole.

SInon, essayez de repostez des photos repondant au sujet du post "vos plus belles photos" car certains photographie et post de tout et du n'importequoi histoire de poster quelquechose.

Du coup certaines photos sont pas terrible alors que d'autres comme celles d'AntoineD sur son periple Africain sont interressantes (je fais references à 2 maliens je crois postés il y a quelques temps).

Bref, keep on dudes !!!


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> c'est que ca donne faim l'Afrique....
> 
> Bon désolé, c'etait pas drole.



MAis vrai...  Attends celles où les mômes ont le kwashiorkor (si quelqu'un est spécialiste des noms de maladie compliqués ici)... Triste.



			
				nikolo a dit:
			
		

> SInon, essayez de repostez des photos repondant au sujet du post "vos plus belles photos" car certains photographie et post de tout et du n'importequoi histoire de poster quelquechose.



Un peu vrai. Mais ce sont des aléas liés à un fil principalement amateur, ne l'oublions pas  Et tout le monde n'a pas forcément la même exigence en termes de photos... et je ne parle pas d'échelle de qualité, simplement de critères différents.

Et pis des fois on a envie de poster "parce que". Et c'est tout. C'est aussi ça, le plaisir de la photo... De là à dire que j'aime toutes les photos... beurk non. Mais je respecte  Et ce n'est que mon avis.



			
				nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Du coup certaines photos sont pas terrible alors que d'autres comme celles d'AntoineD sur son periple Africain sont interressantes (je fais references à 2 maliens je crois postés il y a quelques temps).
> 
> Bref, keep on dudes !!!




Merci  Nota bene : Ce sont des burkinabés... C'est comme si tu confondais un Allemand et un Italien


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> roo le taxi
> par contre, un très très grand bravo pour avoir (quasiment) terminé ton plateau repas dans l'avion



j'avais faim.
Et, dans un sens, c'était pas si mauvais... :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mars 2005)

Bientôt Pâque.


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt Pâque.



Tiens, tu as poussé _little scarab'_ à se mettre à la sculpture ?


----------



## nikolo (23 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des burkinabés... C'est comme si tu confondais un Allemand et un Italien


 
Désolé je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'Afrique.


----------



## nikolo (23 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt Pâque.


 
sympa tes photos. j'aime l'arriere plan flouté cela donne plus de dimension à ta photo.


----------



## fredtravers (23 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil serait encore bien plus sympa sans donneur de morale



Morale = http://agora.qc.ca/mot.nsf/Dossiers/Morale
*Définition*
Ensemble de règles de conduite tenues pour universellement et inconditionnellement valables. 

Question de respect et de dignité, peut être ?
1) de la Femme, son corps, sa pensée, son esprit, son intimité ?
2) de notre propre regard sur les autres ?

Il est possible de faire de belles photographies sans dégrader, non ? 

A ma connaissance, cette photo a été condamnée par nos tribunaux pour < vision dégradante > .
Les décisions du législateur, je respecte 

Mais ce fil, quand il montre vos photos est assez extraordinaire des talents de beaucoup ... 
Comme quoi, il y a des dons à exprimer, peut être ?


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'Afrique.




"y'a pas de mal" 



_moi non plus, qui plus est _


----------



## alan.a (23 Mars 2005)

Je ne crois pas que quiconque puisse se pretendre comme spécialiste.

L'Afrique est tellement vaste  et protéiforme !!!


----------



## mactambour (23 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais, ça donne envie de tendre la main pour aller cueillir ce fruit défendu...



Mais attention... A cueillir le fruit défendu on a souvent des pépins...    

 :love:


----------



## alan.a (23 Mars 2005)

Pour continuer avec la série des taxis, de retour à NY





Désolé, l'image est un peu craspouille, c'est un scan d'une petite edition et j'ai pas le tirage sous la main.
J'ai gardé la double page, parce que j'aime bien  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, l'image est un peu craspouille, c'est un scan d'une petite edition et j'ai pas le tirage sous la main.


Au contraire ca lui donne beaucoup de charme. On se croirait dans un film de Jarmush


----------



## alan.a (23 Mars 2005)

L'original est encore plus dans cette ambiance  

(si j'ai un peu de temps je vais chercher le baryté)
(l'envie était de faire (modestement) du Plossu / Depardon)


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que quiconque puisse se pretendre comme spécialiste.
> 
> L'Afrique est tellement vaste  et protéiforme !!!



Manhhhhh la remarque à pas cher... 
Ça coule de source, rien qu'en remontant le Bénin en voiture, tu vois le paysage changer c'est terrible (tu sens aussi ton corps se liquéfier mais ça...). 

Hâte d'y retourner. Cameroun en juin. L'occasion de qq photos, rassurez-vous 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'original est encore plus dans cette ambiance
> 
> (si j'ai un peu de temps je vais chercher le baryté)
> (l'envie était de faire (modestement) du Plossu / Depardon)



Ambiance Jarmush... ça tape. J'aime beaucoup ces choses-là. 
Soit dit en passant, ne le prends pas mal mais je vois difficilement ce qu'il y a d'humble à essayer de bricoler du Plossu/Depardon... c'est pour te dédouaner, ça 
MAis ça n'est pas grave, tant que tes photos sont pas bidon.


----------



## alan.a (23 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Soit dit en passant, ne le prends pas mal mais je vois difficilement ce qu'il y a d'humble à essayer de bricoler du Plossu/Depardon... c'est pour te dédouaner, ça



J'en suis à ma 6 eme lecture et je suis très perplexe ...

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de prétentieux à jalonner son apprentissage de quelques références à ses pairs ?

(je ne le prends pas mal, je tente de comprendre)


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis à ma 6 eme lecture et je suis très perplexe ...
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de prétentieux à jalonner son apprentissage de quelques références à ses pairs ?
> 
> (je ne le prends pas mal, je tente de comprendre)



Ben c'est bêtement logique : pour monter haut, s'estimer incapable n'est pas pratique... mais peu importe c'est fouilli tout ça, après tout il n'y a à comprendre que pour ceux qui ont besoin de tout comprendre.

Allez ! bonnes photos. 

_et je comprends tout à fait ce principe du jalonnage._


----------



## alan.a (23 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> mais peu importe c'est fouilli tout ça



J'en ai bien l'impression


----------



## canardo (23 Mars 2005)

dans la serie taxi new yorkais...





mes taxis angolais devraient suivre d'ici peu...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2005)

... cherchez les taxis.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai bien l'impression




oui bon hein.


----------



## canardo (23 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... cherchez les taxis.


 
pas mieux...


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2005)

j&#8217;en compte quatre _mais ai un doute sur un cinquième_


----------



## manulemafatais (24 Mars 2005)

Moi je prend plus le bus... :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prend plus le bus... :rateau:



pffff... route de bourgeois !


----------



## nikolo (24 Mars 2005)

méfie toi des nids poule....


----------



## alan.a (24 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pffff... route de bourgeois !



C'est pas la route qui fait le bourgeois, c'est le moyen de locomotion


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2005)

Au Pérou - septembre 2004 Vive le train


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la route qui fait le bourgeois, c'est le moyen de locomotion
> ​



c'et à dire ?... 





​ 





_(cotonou - Bénin)_​


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Au Pérou - septembre 2004 Vive le train



Merde, j'en ai pas, des trains, dans ma collec'...  

Par contre, merci : tes photos m'ont donné envie d'aller voir comment c'est, le Pérou


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

Puisqu'on est dans les trains.




_Ligne abandonnée, Uyuni, Bolivie, 2003._​


----------



## alan.a (24 Mars 2005)

Petit tour dans ma collec, pas du Pérou ni de la Bolivie, mais de la Suisse :













​




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> c'et à dire ?...



Ahhh ... le paradis de la bleue


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ​
> Ahhh ... le paradis de la bleue



Celle-ci est «puissante».   

Ah, la bleue...  (Tous n'ont pas apprécié l'absinthe à l'AES Suisse. :love: pas grave, y en avait plus pour les autres.  )


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

Alan je venais de te dire que j'aimais beaucoup tes deux dernières photos postées 

Quant à celles là..


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

F A B U L E U X ..........

Vous êtes vraiment doués ....
Continuez, c'est un plaisir des yeux ++++


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Mars 2005)

puique vous parlez de NY...


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est dans les trains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmh...que de bons souvenirs, cet endroit...


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'en ai pas, des trains, dans ma collec'...
> 
> Par contre, merci : tes photos m'ont donné envie d'aller voir comment c'est, le Pérou


Quand il fait beau, le Macchu Picchu, ça ressemble à ça :


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2005)

et d'en haut : 





.JPG


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> et d'en haut :



Magnifique...  :love: Voici une vue insolite du Maccu Picchu. Par contre, j'ai oublié le nom du sommet dont la photo a été prise. 

Bravo.


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2005)

Qui veut dire jeune montagne en Queshua (orthographe approximative  )


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut dire jeune montagne en Queshua (orthographe approximative  )



Quechua...  Et en Aymara, ça donne?


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quecha...




*quechua *  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> *quechua *  :rateau:



 :hein: Qu'est-ce qui m'arrive... :casse: : :hosto: :sleep:

Bon, je me venge avec cette photo sur la route du Machu Picchu.


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

Encoore ... encoooooooooooooooooooooooooore   
Rare et superbes


----------



## nikolo (25 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> et d'en haut :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tres jolies vue.

 tu l'a prise d'helico? 

ou tu as fait du cliff diving (saut dans le vide depuis des falaises ou autres avec le parachute à la main - moins d'1s pour le faire s'ouvrir mais sensation garantie surtout au début apres cela devient suicidaire....)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> tres jolies vue.
> 
> tu l'a prise d'helico?



Il l'a dit plus haut...  





_Machu Picchu et Wayna Picchu_​


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> tres jolies vue.
> 
> tu l'a prise d'helico?
> 
> ou tu as fait du cliff diving (saut dans le vide depuis des falaises ou autres avec le parachute à la main - moins d'1s pour le faire s'ouvrir mais sensation garantie surtout au début apres cela devient suicidaire....)



humm ça doit être terrible ça.
Pratiquant ?

Je ferais bien une série n&b sur un truc pareil ! 

Bon, allez, quelques photos, aussi, que vous ne soyiez pas en reste.

Petit tournage sur la plage de Ouidah (Bénin) :




​ 

et un chouette coucher de soleil à Natitingou (dans le nord du pays) :




​


----------



## SFONE (25 Mars 2005)

photo dans le metro = Pv !!!

ligne 3....Paris..........


----------



## manulemafatais (25 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et un chouette coucher de soleil à Natitingou (dans le nord du pays) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toits de bourgeois !!   chez moi y'a pas le satelite...




(Et j'vais pas au pérou juste après...   )


----------



## nikolo (25 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> humm ça doit être terrible ça.
> Pratiquant ?



Pas assez à mon goût .

J'adore ce genre de sensation. le plus chiant c'est si tu veux photographier ou filmer. Vaut mieux avoir le matos adequat.

Sport , eh oui c'est un sport, à essayer au moins une fois. au début tu as une chance sur 2 d'y laisser ta peau mais apres c'est comme une drogue : ta besoin de ta dose d'adrenaline.


----------



## nikolo (25 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Toits de bourgeois !!   chez moi y'a pas le satelite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nan, mais il semble qu'il y a le feu !


----------



## SFONE (25 Mars 2005)

Blois........France.....


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2005)

Je trouve le mode macro du ixus 40 particulièrement efficace...


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2005)

La defense...


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> photo dans le metro = Pv !!!
> 
> ligne 3....Paris..........



ça marche pas ton truc    :rateau:


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2005)

dans la catégorie ballade en mob'


----------



## fredtravers (25 Mars 2005)

mes pieds ....


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dans la catégorie ballade en mob'



Ah ! Pas mal... sacré poteau sur ton précédent 
J'en ai vu de pas mal aussi... laisse-moi chercher.   




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> mes pieds ....



pouah elles sont moches tes chaussettes ! 

Non, par contre : bien vue, la mise en abîme... On dirait presque du Georges Rousse !


----------



## jfr (26 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, par contre : bien vue, la mise en abîme...



*Regardez là* , y en a plein d'autres !


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2005)

pas mal , y'en a vraiment de chouettes


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci est «puissante».



Merci 

C'est juste derrière Air Glacier à Sion.


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

Moi qui ne fais guère que de la photo d'archivage (livres et tableaux) et parfois, à titre privé, un peu de nu, je me suis laissé aller à une photo impulsive en partant en voyage jeudi après-midi, au moment où je fermais les fenêtres sous la pluie et le soleil (Paris X). Je n'avais sous la main que le petit appareil de ma douce tout automatique.


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

moi aussi, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de le photographier celui là


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> à titre privé, un peu de nu


 
Ah ouais?


----------



## Napoléon (27 Mars 2005)

_Un ciel sympa à Calgary (Canada)_​




_Le même ciel pris différemment_​




_L'étang de mon pôpa en mars 2003_​




_Le même étang, le même jour, mais 15 minutes plus tôt_​




_Retour à Calgary, à l'angle de Broadview Road où ma douce et moi avons habité pendant 6 mois_​




_Une 505 à Drumheller (Canada), suffisament rare pour immortaliser la chose _​




_Une dernière photo canadienne, en plein dans le parc de Banff, à 10 minutes de Johnston's Canyon_​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Sympa tes photos Napoléon 



Tiens moi aussi j'ai un ciel sympa:


----------



## jfr (27 Mars 2005)

et un arc-en-ciel...


----------



## Napoléon (27 Mars 2005)

Joli ciel aussi ! je dirais même : plutôt impressionant ;-)


----------



## Nap (28 Mars 2005)

superbes vos photos!!!


pour repondre a fredtravers voici ma parodie (qui n'en est pas vraiment une , elle date la photo)

:








plus sérieusement voici quelques clichés:


----------



## fredtravers (28 Mars 2005)

Ah ....
A votre âge, vous etes encore resté dans votre période scato, pipi, zizi .... 
Auriez vous oublié de grandir ?
Mais bon, c'est vous que ça regarde, à chacun sa vie.
Vous avez du talent dans vos photos d'architecture, profitez - en.
Laissez tomber le narcisse, il vous va mal.


----------



## Nap (28 Mars 2005)

mon cher fred , ne le prenez pas de travers , la connerie n'a pas d'age et , me semble t'il , la mienne ne fut que légere et dénuée de quelconque méchanceté.
non sérieux , jvoulais pas me moquer ou quoi que ce soit un peu de legereté ne fait jamais de mal un dimanche , ca rechauffe les coeurs et ramene le sourire.
merci pour tes commentaires sur mes photos , tout est pris dans l'aeroport de toronto canada.


----------



## fredtravers (28 Mars 2005)

Mon cher Paul
J'aime bien ce prenom. Gardez le. Montrez nous plein de vos photos d'architectures, celles que vous gardez jalousement... 
Je trouve vraiment que ce fil sur les photos est digne d'une expo de la Fnac ou équivalent.
Il y a de vrais talents, bien sûr à montrer tel ou tel animal fétiche, mais surtout de prendre en flagrant délire de l'oeil une vision artistique et personnalisée d'un endroit quelconque que tout le monde voit sans regard.
Quoi de plus difficile qu'un lieu de passage quelconque ... un arc en ciel ... une voie de chemin de fer ... j'ai découvert par hasard que l'une de mes trois migires, celle de 25 ans, avait rapporté d'Inde des vues splendides, personnelles, avec un regard que jamais je n'avais eu. Avec une vraie émotion...
C'est ça l'art photographique, montrer différemment ce que tout le monde a vu sans voir, et y faire passer son sentiment.

Une bizarre pour la route
A votre avis, c'est quoi ces spountz sur la piste ... ?


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça l'art photographique, montrer différemment ce que tout le monde a vu sans voir, et y faire passer son sentiment.



Pas faux. Du moins : je suis assez d'accord. 



			
				fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve vraiment que ce fil sur les photos est digne d'une expo de la Fnac ou équivalent.



Hum, j'aime pas dire du mal des gens, mais effectivement, elles sont parfois gentilles, les expos de la FNAC... Il y a parfois beaucoup de médiocrité dans ce fil, d'autres fois un sacré talent. 

Fut un temps, je me disais qu'entre les deux, il y avait Le Squal... il fait quoi, celui-là, d'ailleurs ? N'poste plus ?


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2005)

Comment les photographes vivent-ils donc leur passion ?


Je pense que la réponse est à venir dans ce fil / thread auquel je vous invite tous ! 

Venez décrire votre expérience de la photo ! de l'amateurisme au professionnalisme, ou comment s'articulent photographie et vie quotidienne.

A vos claviers ! Vous avez le droit de faire un brouillon avant


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2005)

Une photo que j'aime bien sans vraiment savoir pourquoi. Sûrement les regards, la composition... mais quelque chose m'échappe... Vos commentaires m'aideront peut-être, qui sait ! 




​


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le mode macro du ixus 40 particulièrement efficace...



Je l'ai testé sans pied, en vitesse et c'est vrai qu'il est sympa.


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai testé sans pied, en vitesse et c'est vrai qu'il est sympa.



J'ai eu peur. J'ai pensé que tu avais fait un zoom, sur tes charmantes bestioles, que tu utilises à ton boulot.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur. J'ai pensé que tu avais fait un zoom, sur tes charmantes bestioles, que tu utilises à ton boulot.



J'aurais pu ainsi que sur certaines plaies mais apparemment, ce n'est pas assez esthétique pour ici.


----------



## sylko (28 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> ... Une bizarre pour la route
> A votre avis, c'est quoi ces spountz sur la piste ... ?



Ca me fait penser à des morceaux d'une corniche qui ont glissé et qui ensuite été recouverts par la neige. Me trompe-je?


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

Moi je pense à un peloton de chasseur alpins d'élite qui sont en maneouvre....
:rateau:

Daccord c'est bon, je suis juste là bas... loin très loin...


----------



## molgow (28 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Une photo que j'aime bien sans vraiment savoir pourquoi. Sûrement les regards, la composition... mais quelque chose m'échappe... Vos commentaires m'aideront peut-être, qui sait !



J'aime bien aussi 

Les 3 personnes ont l'air d'attendre sans savoir que faire. Les 3 ont un regard complétement différent. Celle de droite à un regard très malicieux ( :love: )...


----------



## fredtravers (28 Mars 2005)

Faut pas nous cacher ça ... 








elle est superbe .....


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas nous cacher ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> elle est superbe .....



Ouh là là ! C'est de l'exhumation, là 

Sinon : qu'entends-tu par "superbe" ?... 
Car je ne dirais pas la même chose...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, j'aime pas dire du mal des gens, mais effectivement, elles sont parfois gentilles, les expos de la FNAC... Il y a parfois beaucoup de médiocrité dans ce fil, d'autres fois un sacré talent.
> 
> Fut un temps, je me disais qu'entre les deux, il y avait Le Squal... il fait quoi, celui-là, d'ailleurs ? N'poste plus ?



Salut les amis qui m'on connu   :love:   

Je suis toujours dans le coin.... mais vu que a une certaine période... mon excès de photo avait bloqué la possibilité d'expression d'autres... je me suis absenté un peu...   

De plus j'ai enfin trouvé un job (graphistepour le plus grand hotel de Suisse)  et vu que c'est pas à côté de où j'habite... je n'ai plus trop le temps de poster quand je rentre du travail...    

Mais pour ceux qui me connaissent... ne vous inquiétez pas!!!!!  :love: 

La nouvelle vague (un véritable TSUNAMI)   est en préparation!!!!!  CA VA CHIER SUR LES éCRANS!!!  

Voilà voilà.... sur ce:  :love:  à toutes celles et tous ceux qui m'aime...  :rateau:    :love:  :rose:


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai Canto. qui jouait au Beach-soccer aujourd'hui !


----------



## fredtravers (28 Mars 2005)

sentiments diffus et ambivalence, malaise, etrangeté, un peu inquiétant, un belle image du métro 

pour les spountz dans la neige ... ce sont des terrils de neige pour entrainer les chiens d'avalanche ...  si si !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Jolie bestiole!
On trouve des trucs comme ca en Gelbique ou c'est ton élevage perso?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2005)

Non, non, ça se trouve en Belgique. 
De moins en moins...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2005)

... sur la cote


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2005)

Superbe JPMiss, avec un faible pour les deux dernières.


----------



## PommeQ (28 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Superbe JPMiss, avec un faible pour les deux dernières.



Idem pour les deux dernieres


----------



## peyret (29 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Paul
> J'aime bien ce prenom. Gardez le. Montrez nous plein de vos photos d'architectures, celles que vous gardez jalousement...
> Je trouve vraiment que ce fil sur les photos est digne d'une expo de la Fnac ou équivalent.
> Il y a de vrais talents, bien sûr à montrer tel ou tel animal fétiche, mais surtout de prendre en flagrant délire de l'oeil une vision artistique et personnalisée d'un endroit quelconque que tout le monde voit sans regard.
> ...



c'est pas des taupinières ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2005)

Nan: des crottes de Yéti!


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

Du bonheur que du bonheur...  :love:  un tour en mer...​


ps:_ben moi ce fil j'adore...  sans trop de commentaires, il y a chez tous des petits trucs qui nous titillent ...  pas besoin de blablas pour dire combien des fois c beau... _


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du bonheur que du bonheur...  :love:  un tour en mer...​



Tiens une autre rien que pour toi:




:love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mars 2005)

moi aussi j'l'ai vue 
Non, sérieusement, elle est plutôt belle ta série sur la mer... bravo... j'ai beaucoup aimé aussi la dernière de ton premier post, avec la poulie et la barre...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Non, sérieusement, elle est plutôt belle ta série sur la mer...



C'est pas la mer, c'est La mer! 






Merci pour ton commentaire


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mars 2005)

ou la Mer...
Sinon, c'est pris où si ca n'a déjà été dit (auquel cas je te présente mes excuses pour avoir raté une phrase de tes derniers posts...) ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, c'est pris où?



Nice et ses environs


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mars 2005)

ah ouais... C'est ce que j'aurais dit aussi... Enfin je crois...


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

Tout ce que j'aime ...  Merci JP..  hâte de revoir cette Mer , :love:  je sais j'en suis pas très loin... 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une autre rien que pour toi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Napoléon (29 Mars 2005)

_Ca c'était pour s'amuser_​


_Le dernier pont ferrovière en bois en Alberta..._



_J'aime bien cette photo_​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... sur la cote


Très belles ces photos !  ça donne envie :love: 

Par contre sur "l'autre côte" c'était un peu plus agité dimanche !


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2005)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> [/CENTER]
> _J'aime bien cette photo_​



Moi aussi.


----------



## Napoléon (29 Mars 2005)

C'est ma s½ur


----------



## nikolo (29 Mars 2005)

fais nous un joli portrait de ta soeur  SVP.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2005)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime bien cette photo_​



Puisque je me suis souvent plaint de ne pas vraiment trouver de critique hormis des "j'aime/j'aime pas", je vais m'en permettre une... pas taper. 

Cette photo, je peux comprendre pourquoi elle te plaît. Si on met de côté qu'il s'agit de ta soeur &#8211; ce qui n'est pas rien &#8211;, on trouve dans la photo un regard qui a le grand mérite de ne pas être "vide"... ça marche toujours.
Mais passé ça, moi, je ne lui trouve pas grand-chose, à cette photo. J'ai l'impression qu'on a recadré. Si j'ai rien contre le flou &#8211; j'en ai posté, des photos floues... &#8211;, je trouve le cadrage franchement malhabile et la photo ne dit strictement rien, m'est avis. Un intéressant regard.. et c'est tout. 
A bien y réfléchir, qui plus est, je trouve que le flou du visage... aye aye aye. Parce qu'il y a un fond très chouette en flou, et c'est dommage que le visage se fonde avec... ou alors y manque un truc : ça peut dire des trucs, un premier plan qui se fond avec... le fond. 

Mais comme c'est ta soeur, tu vas pouvoir retravailler tout ça, j'ai hâte de voir la suite !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)




----------



## nikolo (29 Mars 2005)

edit : voir plus bas le pourquoi de l'edit.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2005)

Mickael Jackson ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> il manque pas comme un truc là????




je ne comprends pas


----------



## Napoléon (29 Mars 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Puisque je me suis souvent plaint de ne pas vraiment trouver de critique hormis des "j'aime/j'aime pas", je vais m'en permettre une... pas taper.
> 
> Cette photo, je peux comprendre pourquoi elle te plaît. Si on met de côté qu'il s'agit de ta soeur ? ce qui n'est pas rien ?, on trouve dans la photo un regard qui a le grand mérite de ne pas être "vide"... ça marche toujours.
> Mais passé ça, moi, je ne lui trouve pas grand-chose, à cette photo. J'ai l'impression qu'on a recadré. Si j'ai rien contre le flou ? j'en ai posté, des photos floues... ?, je trouve le cadrage franchement malhabile et la photo ne dit strictement rien, m'est avis. Un intéressant regard.. et c'est tout.
> ...



Ben pour être franc, ça fait plaisir d'avoir une critique, qui plus est constructice !

Pour ce qui est de la photo, c'est vrai qu'elle est recadrée : c'était en attendant le "batobus" pour aller sur North Vancouver island, et on a du la recadrer à cause des japonais qui trépignait derrière...

Pour le reste tu as (aussi) raison, elle est malheureusement trop floue...   La faute à ... moi qui suis pas forcément très doué avec un appareil photo, mais j'y travaille ! Dès que ma s½ur rentre de ses 5 années de lycée en Alberta (ouf plus que 3 mois) je me remets à faire des photos de son regard, qui, je te l'accorde est le seul réel intérêt de cette photo (et c'est bien pour ça qu'elle me plaît - la photo)

en tout cas, ça fait plaisir de lire une critique comme la tienne  (si, je suis sincère !)

Gilles


----------



## nikolo (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas


 
edit du post : en fait le serveur ne m'affichais pas ta photo d'où mon post. J'y suis pourtant retrouné plusieurs fois jusqu'à maintenant ou j'ai enfin la photo d'où l'edit.

Désolé.


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> il manque pas comme un truc là????



le chocolat sur le lapin ?  :rose:  

oops c'est pas un lapin, il a des ailes  :rose:  :rose: ... poule ?


----------



## alan.a (29 Mars 2005)

Les cloches sont passées aussi ... elles ont juste été un peu vaches des planquer les chocolats dans tout le jardin


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2005)

Les cannes sont bien en place....




Et hop une belle Carpe...




De 9,7 kgs !!!!




:love::love::love:


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2005)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la photo, c'est vrai qu'elle est recadrée : c'était en attendant le "batobus" pour aller sur North Vancouver island, et on a du la recadrer à cause des japonais qui trépignait derrière...



ah ah !  
Dis, tu veux pas nous la montrer en entier, avec les Japonais qui trépignent ? steup' !  
_
nota : suis ravi que tu n'aies pas mal pris la critique _


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les cloches sont passées aussi ... elles ont juste été un peu vaches des planquer les chocolats dans tout le jardin



On reconnaît bien là ton petit air facétieux...


----------



## nikolo (29 Mars 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et hop une belle Carpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Belle piece la carpe.
> 
> Combien de temps pour la sortir de l'eau?



Le plus long fut d'attendre qu'elle morde. Sinon à peine 5 minutes.
Je ne m'y connais pas du tout, mais le Monsieur sur la photo est guide de pêche, alors je pense que si ça avait été moi qui l'avait sorti, j'aurai mis 2 heures.... Sacré Titou 5 minutes !!!


----------



## manulemafatais (29 Mars 2005)

Bon, à la demande générale d'un copain qui a du oublier de poster ( t'façon tous le monde s'en fout...) : Les photos d'Eric Cantona !


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mars 2005)

super la mer Lorna...
Je suis d'avis que l'océan est plus beau en hivers... Même si on y est plus vraiment ca reste encore superbe...


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2005)

une petite photo en passant


----------



## peyret (29 Mars 2005)

C'est-il pas  Bilou qui "jette" un oeil sur les forums mac !







lp


----------



## alan.a (30 Mars 2005)

Qu'il se tienne à carreaux ... sinon


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo en passant



Wouahow!


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2005)

Superbe  effectivement la photo d'Yvos...    :love: 

allez à moi ...  




PArce que définitivement c'est la Mer que j'aime...​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Superbe  effectivement la photo d'Yvos...    :love:
> 
> allez à moi ...
> 
> ...



Rhâââââh! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

_En grimpant au Puy de Dôme._​


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Mars 2005)

Rhââââ moi je reviens d'un pti' 'Bi-péda' du matin... je suis en l'air pour la journée  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2005)

une petite pour ce soir


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2005)

Picnic sur la plage aux ânes... Corse ...   ​


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2005)

il y arrive alors il en profite! Ou est le mal?

  :love:


----------



## nikolo (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il y arrive alors il en profite! Ou est le mal?
> 
> :love:


 
grand dadet !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Arg... ça recommence, je me remets à voir des trucs dans le ciel... :affraid: :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

On l'a pas déja vue celle là?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On l'a pas déja vue celle là?



Ah non... Là, ils sont revenus!* :affraid: :affraid:  

*Oui, j'avais déjà posté un truc similaire en octobre dernier.


----------



## alan.a (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On l'a pas déja vue celle là?



oui ... mais pas dans ce sens là


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Ça peut toujours faire un fond d'écran sympa.


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

Il faudra bien un jour trouver quelqu'un qui, avec beaucoup de diplomatie, de patience et de calme sera capable d'expliquer aux Suisses qu'un bateau est fait pour l'élément liquide.
Et puis, utilisé comme ca, c'est extrémement dangereux : imaginez un enfant qui se penche par dessus le bastingage. Autant lui lancer une bouée qu'il peut saisir est possible sur l'eau, autant là, même par temps calme, choper le parachute au passage exige une habilité hors norme...


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra bien un jour trouver quelqu'un qui, avec beaucoup de diplomatie, de patience et de calme sera capable d'expliquer aux Suisses qu'un bateau est fait pour l'élément liquide.
> Et puis, utilisé comme ca, c'est extrémement dangereux : imaginez un enfant qui se penche par dessus le bastingage. Autant lui lancer une bouée qu'il peut saisir est possible sur l'eau, autant là, même par temps calme, choper le parachute au passage exige une habilité hors norme...


pourtant dans bateau il y a eau !  

allez une photo de la foux ... soi disant sans neige cette année ....


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

je sais c'est encore un de mes chiens mais bon je la trouve trop sympa celle ci ( dur dur les gros plans , heureusement que je ne fais pas la même chose avec ma tête )


----------



## b_eddy (1 Avril 2005)

http://eddy-briere.com


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je sais c'est encore un de mes chiens mais bon je la trouve trop sympa celle ci



En effet! celle ci est excellente!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

b_eddy a dit:
			
		

> http://eddy-briere.com



Y a de tres jolies photos sur ton site! 
J'aimerais bien savoir en faire autant mais pour me faire la main il me faudrait des modèles.. 
Tu peux m'envoyer leurs coordonnées par MP?  (Pour Sainclair c'est pas la peine...  )

Tu devrais en poster quelques unes directement ici ca attirerait plus de commentaires: le macuser est flemard par essence et ce n'est que par pur désoeuvrement que j'ai cliqué sur ton lien 

Par ailleurs je trouve le site bien contruit, sobre, agréable.. joli. Tres sympa quoi.


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

b_eddy a dit:
			
		

> http://eddy-briere.com



et tu es de noisy-le-sec ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2005)

b_eddy a dit:
			
		

> http://eddy-briere.com



De bien jolies photos. 
Comme JPMiss, je trouve ton site sobre, esthétique mais pas nécessairement très "ergonomique". (pour passer d'une photo à l'autre par exemple.)


----------



## jahrom (1 Avril 2005)

Puisqu'on est au bar....voici une petite mousse...


----------



## tantoillane (1 Avril 2005)

oups un petit raté  :rose: pour ma défense je peux quand même dire que c'est le meilleur raté, non ?? 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif

bon, j'ai ça pour me rattraper :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## tantoillane (1 Avril 2005)

J'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas compris comment l'on insère les photos  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (1 Avril 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas compris comment l'on insère les photos  :rose:  :rose:



Si tu as un herbergeur tu as sans doute un "emplacement" réservé sur leur serveur.
Il te suffit de placer les photos dedans (via un logiciel FTP) et d'inserer le lien dans ton message.
Attention a la taille des photos !!!


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je sais c'est encore un de mes chiens mais bon je la trouve trop sympa celle ci ( dur dur les gros plans , heureusement que je ne fais pas la même chose avec ma tête )


Y aurait il eu abus de croquette ???? 
superbe ... continuez ... zavez du talent ...


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

>


 
Euuuh, c'est le cu-cul ou la tê-tête ?   :love: 

'+


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait il eu abus de croquette ????



Moi j'aurais pas dis "de croquette" mais je peux pas en dire plus si non ca va faire venir supermoquette..


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh, c'est le cu-cul ou la tê-tête ?   :love:
> 
> '+



Présente lui un sucre: le coté qui viens vers toi c'est la tete!


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

bon le Gognol et jpmiss c'est pas fini de se moquer de ma chienne Raffle, non mais je vous jure, elle aime la niege c'est tout , bon et puis non,  la tete de ma chienne ne ressemble pas  à un cul.

et Dans une autre discussion on a prit mon cheval pour un chien ( bon OK la photo était minuscule mais quand même )     alors  maintenant on me dit que ma chienne à une tete de cul ! je suis vexée pour elle


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon le Gognol et jpmiss c'est pas fini de se moquer de ma chienne Raffle, non mais je vous jure, elle aime la niege c'est tout , bon et puis non, la tete de ma chienne ne ressemble pas à un cul. et Dans une autre discussion on a prit mon cheval pour un chien ( bon OK la photo était minuscule mais quand même )   alors  maintenant on me dit que ma chienne à une tete de cul ! je suis vexée pour elle



aahhhhhhhh  c'etait paaas les coquettessss ,  ni laa  moquetttteee , mais la neiiige , la blanche , ... je comprends mieux ....


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> aahhhhhhhh  c'etait paaas les coquettessss ,  ni laa  moquetttteee , mais la neiiige , la blanche , ... je comprends mieux ....



pourquoi ça ne se voyait pas que c'était de la neige ?  ( en fait ce n'était pas de la neige , elle a mis sa tête dans un Kilo de farine, mais non je plaisante , c'était bien de la neige )


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Apres la tete de ma chienne , Raffle ( celle qui ressemble à un cul ) et la tête de mon cheval ( Natif ) qui baille  et qui ressemble à un chien,  voici la tête de ma chatte " Rouste"  et qui resemble à quoi ??


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

quoi  que celle ci je l'aime bien aussi :


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2005)

jolies minous


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jolies minous



ah enfin un compliment sur les têtes de mes bêtes..... merci pour elle ( ba oui c'est une fille )


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2005)

hihi :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hihi :love:


 
Mackie, lache cette pauvre bête... :mouais: 

Bon Kathy pour l'instant ton chat ressemble à quelque chose, mais si Mackie s'en charge ça va pas durer longtemps...  

'+


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

Coucou les Z'amis!   :love: 

ya de bien belles photos depuis le week end passé!    (j'ai d'ailleurs "grillé" ma boule à facette pour la journée.....   

En ce qui me concerne.... passez la poussière sur vos écran!!!! 

la "VAGUE" sera surement pour le week end prochain   

 :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les Z'amis!   :love:
> 
> ya de bien belles photos depuis le week end passé!    (j'ai d'ailleurs "grillé" ma boule à facette pour la journée.....
> 
> ...



Après "brice de nice" on a "Pascal de suisse", sophie !! tu lui trouve un t-shirt avec son nom ?


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Après "brice de nice" on a "Pascal de suisse", sophie !! tu lui trouve un t-shirt avec son nom ?



   

 :love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Avril 2005)

Voici une petite galerie dédiée à ma petite femme que j'aime....

*malow's website*

:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite galerie dédiée à ma petite femme que j'aime....
> 
> *malow's website*
> 
> :love::love:



Pourtant j'en ai vu des trucs sur ces forums ... mais exhiber _sa petite femme_ _qu'on aime_ de la sorte, sur un forum qu'elle même fréquente j'avoue que ça ...  ça me dépasse.

Et je ne remets pas en cause la qualité des photos* 

* quoique edit : à regarder de plus près ... enfin je trouve pas grand intérêt , la lumière est correcte, le modèle est jolie, mais bon les compos et sujets sont un peu faciles non ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite galerie dédiée à ma petite femme que j'aime....
> 
> *malow's website*
> 
> :love::love:





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'en ai vu des trucs sur ces forums ... mais exhiber _sa petite femme_ _qu'on aime_ de la sorte, sur un forum qu'elle même fréquente j'avoue que ça ...  ça me dépasse.



:love:


----------



## tedy (2 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite galerie dédiée à ma petite femme que j'aime....
> 
> *malow's website*
> 
> :love::love:


 
Il y a des très jolies effets d'ombres sur certain noir et blancs.  

Le seul petit reproche que l'on pourrait faire est la taille un peu petite des photos mais sinon j'aime la chaleur qui se gégage de tes photos !
Respect car quand je photographie ma petite femme que j'aime tant je ne parvient pas à donner ce petit truc qui fait la différence... 

Photographe ou appareil???
Je penche plutot pour le photographe qui ne vaut pas un clou... 

en tout cas bravo


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'en ai vu des trucs sur ces forums ... mais exhiber _sa petite femme_ _qu'on aime_ de la sorte, sur un forum qu'elle même fréquente j'avoue que ça ...  ça me dépasse.
> 
> Et je ne remets pas en cause la qualité des photos



Il a du lui demander la permission... enfin j'espère..


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Je me demande si Pitchoune serait d'accord...  :hein:    :rose: 

Je lui pose la question?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si Pitchoune serait d'accord...  :hein:    :rose:
> 
> Je lui pose la question?



chiche :love: enfin vu la photo de son profil ça peu fonctionner :love:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite galerie dédiée à ma petite femme que j'aime....
> 
> *malow's website*
> 
> :love::love:




Ton site est sympa... perso je trouve que les photos sont superbes... sincèrement  

Jahrom, c'est toi qui a pris les photos ???  je trouve que certaines d'entre elles méritent même d'être présentées au concours photos amateurs de la revue Photo (c'est ma référence en matière de la photo)


----------



## Malow (2 Avril 2005)

Oui il a eu mon accord, et je remercie mon petit homme pour ces tres jolies photos....
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

en tout les photos (et le modèle) sont très jolies :love:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'en ai vu des trucs sur ces forums ... mais exhiber _sa petite femme_ _qu'on aime_ de la sorte, sur un forum qu'elle même fréquente j'avoue que ça ...  ça me dépasse.
> 
> Et je ne remets pas en cause la qualité des photos*
> 
> * quoique edit : à regarder de plus près ... enfin je trouve pas grand intérêt , la lumière est correcte, le modèle est jolie, mais bon les compos et sujets sont un peu faciles non ?




Apparemment, elle est pas contre. A ce moment là, elle s'exhibe et là on est dans le cadre de sa volonté personnelle, pas de la seule volonté de son mec. Je ne me sentirai pas de le faire, mais je comprend qu'on puisse en avoir envie ! Plutôt courageux de la part des deux, vu que les 2 apparaissent, seul-e ou ensemble. Très sensuels.


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'en ai vu des trucs sur ces forums ... mais exhiber _sa petite femme_ _qu'on aime_ de la sorte, sur un forum qu'elle même fréquente j'avoue que ça ...  ça me dépasse.
> 
> Et je ne remets pas en cause la qualité des photos*
> 
> * quoique edit : à regarder de plus près ... enfin je trouve pas grand intérêt , la lumière est correcte, le modèle est jolie, mais bon les compos et sujets sont un peu faciles non ?



quoi que moi, je me suis exposée toute seule en fait, comme une grande, en mettant dans ce thread quelques une de mes photos noir et blanc ( mais bon on ne voit pas mon visage hé hé ) et c'est clair que, la dessus je suis d'accord avec toi, le modèle est jolie mais les photos ne me touche pas...(enfin  si le modèle ne me laisse pas froide, désolée mais les photos si ..) 

En fait j'aime lorsque l'on voit sans voir , quand tout n'est que suggestion.... c'est trop académique pour moi... enfin ce n'est que l'opininon d'une photographe amateur .

Le modèle est sublime mais ce qui compte c'est le résultat de la photo, or on peut arriver à des photos tres tres sensuelle avec un modèle beaucoup moins beau, donc rien à voir avec le modèle en fait 

vous vous souvenez de celle  ci ? ( je l'ai déjà mise mais il y a un bail..)


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

une petite nouvelle dans un autre registre ( plus de noir et blanc et plus d'argentique juste du numérique tout simplement ..)

Apres Natif, Raffle, Newt et Rouste voici ma jument : LULU :


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

>




Je ne suis pas sensible à toutes tes photos. Je ne comprends pas toujours non plus l'apport de l'encadrement que tu choisis.
Mais j'aime beaucoup celle là. Elle exprime, pour moi, plus de sensualité que les photos de Jahrom par exemple.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

>



j'adore celle-là...

Tu en a pris plusieurs pour en arriver à celle-ci... parce que faire le cadrage dans le vide, à moins que tu ais mis un manequin que tu enlève après... déclencher le retardateur, courrir, poser... c'est sportif :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sensible à toutes tes photos. Je ne comprends pas toujours non plus l'apport de l'encadrement que tu choisis.
> Mais j'aime beaucoup celle là. Elle exprime, pour moi, plus de sensualité que les photos de Jahrom par exemple.



Mon encadrement est tres critiqué,  mais si je vous retrouve la même photo sans l'encadrement vous verrez, elle semble plus fade, tien je vais la chercher ( si je la trouve ) je reviens

je ne la trouve pas et si je supprime l'encadrement de celle ci ça n'ira plus car le cadrage sera trop serré et tu ne pourra pas te rendre compte...

je me souviens que dans cette discussion j'avais déjà mise une ou 2 photos sans mon encadrement maison .. mais ou?  pfff


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

l'encadrement est très bien je trouve (touche de personnalisation) et puis les photos de kathy sont plus mystérieuse, on ne sait pas qui elle est


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> j'adore celle-là...
> 
> Tu en a pris plusieurs pour en arriver à celle-ci... parce que faire le cadrage dans le vide, à moins que tu ais mis un manequin que tu enlève après... déclencher le retardateur, courrir, poser... c'est sportif :love:



une dizaine je ne sais plus, mais je n'étais pas seule pour les règlages , avant de prendre la photo c'est mon ami qui pose , il se met à la place du modèle pour le règlage lumière....et parfois c'est lui qui prend la photo, parfois c'est moi... , en fait je double voir triple chaque photo, 3 lui , 3 moi  avec déclancheur à distance..ect..
j'ai beaucoup de photos d'autres femmes aussi : d'ailleurs je cherche des modèles féminin


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

voici une photo que j'ai prise il y a un an environ 

j'ai la chance d'avoir une immense grange et c'est là que je fais la pluspart de mes photos

( ce n'est pas moi sur la photo cette fois ci mais une blonde  )


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> une dizaine je ne sais plus, mais je n'étais pas seule pour les règlages , avant de prendre la photo c'est mon ami qui pose , il se met à la place du modèle pour le règlage lumière....et parfois c'est lui qui prend la photo, parfois c'est moi... , en fait je double voir triple chaque photo, 3 lui , 3 moi  avec déclancheur à distance..ect..
> j'ai beaucoup de photos d'autres femmes aussi : d'ailleurs je cherche des modèles féminin



En N/B tu fais les tirages toi même ou ...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voici une photo que j'ai prise il y a un an environ
> 
> j'ai la chance d'avoir une immense grange et c'est là que je fais la pluspart de mes photos
> 
> ( ce n'est pas moi sur la photo cette fois ci mais une blonde  )



Waaa... belle mise en scène... j'aime la dureté des grains du noir et blanc sur cette photo...

Une chose me dérange un peu quand même sur cette photo, c'est la pixelisation de la fenêtre...


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En N/B tu fais les tirages toi même ou ...



oh que non, je donne juste à developper  plus un transfert sur CD ,  en fait je fais tres peu de tirage, que lorsque la photo me plait vraiment  azlors je la donne dans un labo prof mais c'est cher car les tirages en labone sont pas de tres bonne qualité ...


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En N/B tu fais les tirages toi même ou ...



en général  je donne juste à développer plus un transfert sur CD,  et c'est seulement pour certaines photos, celles que je préfère que les donne dans un labo pour un tirage


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, elle est pas contre. A ce moment là, elle s'exhibe et là on est dans le cadre de sa volonté personnelle, pas de la seule volonté de son mec. Je ne me sentirai pas de le faire, mais je comprend qu'on puisse en avoir envie ! Plutôt courageux de la part des deux, vu que les 2 apparaissent, seul-e ou ensemble. Très sensuels.



Je me doutais qu'elle n'était pas contre , je pointais juste du doigt la présentation de la chose , la formulation  et puis comme je dis : ça me dépasse ... 

Par contre ce n'est le fait de se prendre en photo, ou prendre l'autre en photo ça me dépasse pas du tout ... qui ne l'a pas fait ? 

J'en ai vu des photos dans le genre (j'aime ça, donc je regarde) ; photographier une belle femme nue, ne suffit pas à exprimer la sensualité (de même que photographier un couple nu)... souvent avec moins d'artifice et un autre oeil (sans doute ou autre chose ) je suis tombée sur les photos qui vraiment expressives.
Après il faut savoir ce qu'on veut dire, et si on veut dire quelque chose avec ses photos, ça c'est une autre histoire ! 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beaucoup de photos d'autres femmes aussi : d'ailleurs je cherche des modèles féminin


 
 Même très courtes sur pattes ?


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

Vous vous rapellez de celle là?!?  :love:    :rose:   

bon... ok....   

@Macki: Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.    

@kathy h: "En fait j'aime lorsque l'on voit sans voir , quand tout n'est que suggestion...."   

elle te plait celle là?   ou  ou  

 :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

boujour isabelle :love:


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> boujour isabelle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faudra vraiment que j'achette un objectif macro!



Hi JP

Tu as raison de citer les macros de Turn elles sont toujours sympas 

Je me souvenais de ta remarque, et je suis passé me prendre un kit de tubes allonge fin de matinée,
et ai fillé direct au parc essayer la combinaison Canon EF 50mm f1.8 + 36mm de tirage, ça réduit la
distance mini de mise au point et augmente le rapport de reproduction, l'inconvéniant est que ça diminue
la luminosité, et la zone de netteté selon l'allonge utilisée, et que ça n'autorise qu'un cadrage par combinaison
 (3 bagues donc 7 cadrages sur une optique fixe).

Voilà premier essai, y a du boulot j'y retourne 






Le kit: Kenko 12mm + 20mm + 36mm, mais tu peux déjà bien t'amuser avec un tube allonge de 25mm,
en attendant l'optique macro qui tue. (de plus que je ne sais pas si Kenko fait des tubes monture Olympus)


----------



## Malow (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en tout les photos (et le modèle) sont très jolies :love:



Merci.....


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi JP
> 
> Voilà premier essai, y a du boulot j'y retourne



SUPERBE DEPART!    :love: 

J'attends la suite avec impatience!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi JP
> 
> Tu as raison de citer les macros de Turn elles sont toujours sympas
> 
> ...



pour m'être déjà "amusé" avec soufflet + tubes allonge sur un OM 4 Ti, bravo pour un premier essai


----------



## alan.a (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

>



C'est un extrait de Flash dance ?


----------



## jahrom (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ton site est sympa... perso je trouve que les photos sont superbes... sincèrement
> 
> Jahrom, c'est toi qui a pris les photos ??? je trouve que certaines d'entre elles méritent même d'être présentées au concours photos amateurs de la revue Photo (c'est ma référence en matière de la photo)



Merci à tous ceux qui ont manifesté un intérêt à cette petite galerie... 

J'ai fait toutes les photos à l'exception de celles sur lesquelles je figure.
C'est un ami photographe qui nous a pris en photo pendant que nous faisions l'amour...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> vous vous souvenez de celle  ci ? ( je l'ai déjà mise mais il y a un bail..)





Elle est très chouette, celle-ci ! Et, vraiment, elle évoque pas mal de choses, surtout le cadre : on a l'impression de surprendre une belle femme sans doute épuisée. Image assez évocatrice, pour moi en tout cas.

En revanche ton cadre, là... c'est vilain. C'est même moche... tu ferais mieux de la tirer en laissant le cadre du néga apparent. Non ?


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> elle te plait celle là?   ou  ou
> 
> :love:



je la trouve très moyenne : trop posée sans l'être assez.


désolé


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voici une photo que j'ai prise il y a un an environ
> 
> j'ai la chance d'avoir une immense grange et c'est là que je fais la pluspart de mes photos
> 
> ( ce n'est pas moi sur la photo cette fois ci mais une blonde  )



joli modèle ! 
La photo me plaît assez, même si je la trouve assez "années 80's touch" (la pose, même le chemisier...) mais le grain, tout ça... je vois pas le grain, justement : la compression faite à la photo ne lui fait pas honneur. Tu devrais scanner des tirages, m'est avis.


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> je la trouve très moyenne : trop posée sans l'être assez.
> 
> 
> désolé



C'est pas grave... c'était juste un clin d'oeil.....    :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

pour ce qui est des modèles féminins je cherche tout genre de modèles : des maigres , des moins maigres, des grandes, des rondes ect...

En photo il n'y a pas de beaux modèles il y a des modèles qui passent bien et ceux qui passent moins bien mais ce n'est absolument pas une question de " beauté" en plus j'adore prendre toutes les femmes en photos,


----------



## AntoineD (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est des modèles féminins je cherche tout genre de modèles : des maigres , des moins maigres, des grandes, des rondes ect...
> 
> En photo il n'y a pas de beaux modèles il y a des modèles qui passent bien et ceux qui passent moins bien mais ce n'est absolument pas une question de " beauté" en plus j'adore prendre toutes les femmes en photos, en faite j'aime les femmes ( aussi , lol, voilà c'est dit




Je vais en parler à ma copine, tu la feras poser, moi, je ne sais pas faire... 
Je dirais même que j'ai toujours eu du mal à la photographier sans briser sa beauté, sauf peut-être là (à gauche) alors....

Nota : j'aime beaucoup certaines photos de Jahrom, notamment celle où ils font l'amour. Sans être tout à fait de la suggestion, y'a quand même une manière de ne pas tout montrer qui est vraiment jolie. J'aime aussi bcp la photo de sa copine (ou une autre, qui sait) qui se caresse sur les chiottes, vous savez, celles qui est agrandie et affichée sur un mur contre lequel il pose. Elle est vraiment chouettte, elle mérite une place à part entière sur le site.

En revanche, je dirai hélas que tout le reste est bidon : poses mille fois vues... Mais ça n'est rien quand on trouve deux perles dans le tas.


----------



## fredtravers (2 Avril 2005)

> Kathy H
Elle est belle la photo marielle7pa.jpg  superbe ...
Laissez vos cadres, ils vous vont bien, même si ils ont un côté un peu désuet, et pourquoi pas ?
Quel plaisir, cette re- création à partir de l'image brute ... pas facile de voir en noir et blanc ....


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

d'accord avec fred, kathy laisse tes cadres


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

" Dans les bottes... de paille"

. Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai prise mais j'ai choisi le cadre ( enfin l'endroit lol)  mais  aussi le cadre..  et il y avait une jolie lumière naturelle renforcée juste avec un simple panneau en  polystyrène

je me suis amusée à coloriser les bottes et les bas de laine...








P.S "CH" ce sont mes initiales Catherine H.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> > Kathy H
> Elle est belle la photo marielle7pa.jpg  superbe ...
> Laissez vos cadres, ils vous vont bien, même si ils ont un côté un peu désuet, et pourquoi pas ?
> Quel plaisir, cette re- création à partir de l'image brute ... pas facile de voir en noir et blanc ....



d'accord avec toi, y compris pour la dernière


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> " Dans les bottes... de paille"
> 
> . Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai prise mais j'ai choisi le cadre ( enfin l'endroit lol)  mais  aussi le cadre..  et il y avait une jolie lumière naturelle renforcée juste avec un simple panneau en  polystyrène
> 
> ...



chut laisse nous du mystère :love:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> " Dans les bottes... de paille"
> 
> . Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai prise mais j'ai choisi le cadre ( enfin l'endroit lol)  mais  aussi le cadre..  et il y avait une jolie lumière naturelle renforcée juste avec un simple panneau en  polystyrène
> 
> ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Avril 2005)

la coloration des botes et des bas est bien faite... C'est zouli


----------



## fredtravers (2 Avril 2005)

Cette dernière photo est curieuse, elle m'a donné des hallucinations olfactives ...
La paille, l'humidité, le corps féminin, le caoutchouc, le bois peut être un peu moisi ...
Tactile aussi, le tissus est léger, soyeux comme la peau qu'il découvre plus qu'il ne cache.
Le plaisir masculin est d'abord visuel et olfactif, celui des Dames est tactile et auditif ...

La fourche est symboliquement inquiétante, la paille, la poutre, la fesse, la nuque, rien que du beau, que le noir et blanc ne saurait gâcher.
Vous voyez, Dame Catherine, à quel point le noir et blanc mystifie, enveloppe dans un rêve puissant ce que l'image veut dire ? 
Visiblement votre visage échappe aux plaisirs de vos regards sur vous même. 

Je regrette que les APN ne permettent pas tout à fait ce que le polaroid n/b autorisait... ce serait tellement plus facile.

Continuer à nous dévoiler les morceaux de choix de vos création ... la dame au piano , peut être ?
Il n'y a pas de honte à découvrir le corps quand le regard est simple et beau 

Regardez cette Dame de Coeur d'un mari amoureux de sa tendre 






Un jeux de carte est presque celle du tendre


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Cette dernière photo est curieuse, elle m'a donné des hallucinations olfactives ...
> La paille, l'humidité, le corps féminin, le caoutchouc, le bois peut être un peu moisi ...
> Tactile aussi, le tissus est léger, soyeux comme la peau qu'il découvre plus qu'il ne cache.
> Le plaisir masculin est d'abord visuel et olfactif, celui des Dames est tactile et auditif ...
> ...



je vais finir par rougir avec tous ces compliments..

la photo a été prise avec un A.P. argentique  pas avec un APN ..

quant à " La leçon de Piano" je ne pense pas que ce soit l'endroit pour la montrer , même si je ne dévoile  pas tout dans les photos , elle est bien trop osée pour être mise sur ce genre de forum,


----------



## fredtravers (2 Avril 2005)

Il est vrai que l'image suggère plus qu'elle ne dit et que l'oeil devine plus qu'il ne peut en voir, c'est la force de la sémantique ...
L'imaginaire pourrait découvrir entre les cordes du piano une musique plus osée qu'elle ne l'est à montrer ?  Quoique la Femme existe d'abord dans le regard de l'autre, masculin féminin, et le photographe est forcement voyeur plus que regard...
Finalement dans le nu féminin se retrouvent deux regards qui se complètent ? deux désirs complémentaires, deux arts opposés arrivant à un sommet ? 
Complicité possiblement primaire, mais qu'en était il quand nous n'étions que primates sortant du rif  ?  le regard devait embrasser d'abord ce que les bras pouvaient prendre ensuite ?

Mais il reste quelque chose quand même, dans cet art de voyant voyeurs, d'éternel, d'infini, en particulier dans les photos jaunies de grands parents je ne sais où, famille je ne sais qui ... ils semblent tous pouvoir être les nôtres !  Ils ont un regard parfois un peu absent, un sourire forcé ou  étrange ... mais ils donnent une impression d'infini du temps avant. Une intuition de l'instant qui poursuivrait sa route en étant figé à jamais.

Ce que jamais la peinture ne peut donner, jamais le cinéma ne peut approcher.
Regardez ces films colorisés de l'occupation allemande, la couleur les banalise et les rapproche  étrangement là ou le noir et blanc les laissaient inquiétants et si loing dans le temps d'avant !

C'est peut être pour cela que la photographie est restée un art d'artisans, un regard personnel.
Ce long fils de photographie est une merveille du genre.

Allez, au lit, je suis décidement beaucoup trop bavard ....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que l'image suggère plus qu'elle ne dit et que l'oeil devine plus qu'il ne peut en voir, c'est la force de la sémantique ...
> L'imaginaire pourrait découvrir entre les cordes du piano une musique plus osée qu'elle ne l'est à montrer ?  Quoique la Femme existe d'abord dans le regard de l'autre, masculin féminin, et le photographe est forcement voyeur plus que regard...
> Finalement dans le nu féminin se retrouvent deux regards qui se complètent ? deux désirs complémentaires, deux arts opposés arrivant à un sommet ?
> Complicité possiblement primaire, mais qu'en était il quand nous n'étions que primates sortant du rif  ?  le regard devait embrasser d'abord ce que les bras pouvaient prendre ensuite ?
> ...



 

on a déjà lu pire


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Respect scarab'


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

b_eddy a dit:
			
		

> http://eddy-briere.com


 
Juste pour dire que y'a du bien beau boulot n'd'dans !  

Et un  aussi pour Kathy et l'ensemble de son oeuvre.

'+


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis passé me prendre un kit de tubes allonge fin de matinée,
> et ai fillé direct au parc essayer la combinaison Canon EF 50mm f1.8 + 36mm de tirage, ça réduit la
> distance mini de mise au point et augmente le rapport de reproduction, l'inconvéniant est que ça diminue
> la luminosité, et la zone de netteté selon l'allonge utilisée, et que ça n'autorise qu'un cadrage par combinaison
> ...



C'est noté.   (je vais t'appeler Prof.   )

(Je vais quand même essayer de me faire sponsorisé un objectif macro un peu plus tard.  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Merci les gars  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté.   (je vais t'appeler Prof.   )



Oulà non j'te cause plus 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (Je vais quand même essayer de me faire sponsorisé un objectif macro un peu plus tard.  )




Bon respectivement avec 36 et 32mm de tirage dans l'odre, l'essai deuze et le troize:
Avec le vent c'était pas franchement le jour ! surtout après 2 mois de photo au trépied
et mirroir vérouillé !! 

Avec dans le cas "deuze" 7mm de zone de netteté, et "troize" 1cm, mais je vais quand même
essayer d'aller faire mieux aujourd'hui. Pour l'instant la première (mouche) reste ma préférée.


----------



## mistertoc (3 Avril 2005)

expo de statues sur la grand place


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

mistertoc a dit:
			
		

> expo de statues sur la grand place



Bienvenue sur Macgé 

J'ai vu ces statues réalisées, si je ne me trompe pas avec des déchets, à la télé.
Ta photo est un peu petite pour ce rendre compte mais bon, c'est ta première en ces lieux, tu es pardonné.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant la première (mouche) reste ma préférée.



Moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi JP
> 
> 
> Voilà premier essai, y a du boulot j'y retourne




magnifique travail     
meme si le sujet c'est pas mon animal preferé    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2005)

:love:   


y'en a des pages à lire quand on s'absente un peu ...


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

Une petite série faites hier soir chez mon frère... avis aux djs en herbes...


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Avril 2005)

elles sont bien jolies ces photos  , mais je vois qui toi, ou plutôt lui non plus n'a pas trouvé le moyen de retirer la poussière des rainures...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

si tu utilise photoshop pense a utiliser la fonction "enregistré pour le web" rien que pour l'optimisation du poids des photos


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> elles sont bien jolies ces photos  , mais je vois qui toi, ou plutôt lui non plus n'a pas trouvé le moyen de retirer la poussière des rainures...



En effet il y a de la poussière :rose:
Mais bon d'un autre coté on voit que les platines ont vécu quelques soirées...


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'en ai vu des trucs sur ces forums ... mais exhiber _sa petite femme_ _qu'on aime_ de la sorte, sur un forum qu'elle même fréquente j'avoue que ça ...  ça me dépasse.



De la sorte ??? Au contraire je trouve que c'est rendre hommage à sa beauté.



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne remets pas en cause la qualité des photos*
> 
> * quoique edit : à regarder de plus près ... enfin je trouve pas grand intérêt , la lumière est correcte, le modèle est jolie, mais bon les compos et sujets sont un peu faciles non ?



En effet tout ceci est bien facile, c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je ne suis qu'amateur...


----------



## maiwen (3 Avril 2005)

moi j'suis d'accord avec  Lorna... j'ai pas trouvé ça super ... super ...  :rose:


----------



## fredtravers (3 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> De la sorte ??? Au contraire je trouve que c'est rendre hommage à sa beauté.
> 
> 
> 
> En effet tout ceci est bien facile, c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je ne suis qu'amateur...



mais si elle est d'accord, pourquoi pas ? le droit à l'image la regarde peut être ??

et, pour plagier une internaute sympathique prof de philo, < et qui sommes nous pour juger > ?


----------



## mactambour (3 Avril 2005)

Il fait beau... les lézards sortent et déjeunent ...  
avant de se reposer au soleil sous un caillou...






Image de MacJules...mon petit fils 

   

 :love:
​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Merci à vos réactions (dans le thread ou plus discrètes) 

Du coup je ne vous "balance" pas que les essais, en fait j'ai investi
dans les tubes allonge pour apporter un peu d'amusement dans mes 
photos produit, et j'avais justement besoin de petits pois...

Comme il y avait trop de vent aujourd'hui je suis passé direct à l'application,
voilà comme ça j'arrète de flooder après:

1 flash, 2 réflecteurs, 200 iso, 1/200ième, f20, 50mm f1.8 + 36mm d'allonge, et une gentille Cocci
(je sais pas ce qu'elle prend au petit déj mais elle a une pêche d'enfer !!)
pas de retouche si ce n'est l'accentuation, et la compensation des couleurs pour l'export web.













PS: Gognol tu as bien fait de citer le site d'Eddy Briere, je n'avais pas vu (je sais je passe des pages   )  magnifique


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

Très joli


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je ne vous "balance" pas que les essais, en fait j'ai investi
> dans les tubes allonge pour apporter un peu d'amusement dans mes
> photos produit, et j'avais justement besoin de petits pois...



toujours aussi superbes     et cette fois le sujet est tres joli   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je ne vous "balance" pas que les essais, en fait j'ai investi
> dans les tubes allonge pour apporter un peu d'amusement dans mes
> photos produit, et j'avais justement besoin de petits pois...
> 
> Comme il y avait trop de vent aujourd'hui



Que ça vous coupe le souffle !

Du vent ou pas de vent !! de toutes les façons tes images sont bluffantes !
On voudrait on veut te copier...mais manque la main, l'½il, la patience, et ... l'art   

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vos réactions (dans le thread ou plus discrètes)
> 
> Du coup je ne vous "balance" pas que les essais, en fait j'ai investi
> dans les tubes allonge pour apporter un peu d'amusement dans mes
> ...


 Superbe  Les reflets sont énormes !!!!! BRAVO


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Merci encore   



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Image de MacJules...mon petit fils





Dis Françoise, je viens de voir le lézard, on avait du poster en même temps :love:

 Le gamin a une patience d'enfer    bravo, c'est farouche le lézard (à par JP  )  !!!


----------



## Madmac (3 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau... les lézards sortent et déjeunent ...
> avant de se reposer au soleil sous un caillou...
> 
> Image de MacJules...mon petit fils
> ...



Superbe ce lézard... et doué le petit fils... y a du talent dans cette famille.
Il peut venir prendre les miens en photo quand tu veux...


----------



## Madmac (3 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vos réactions (dans le thread ou plus discrètes)



Tu es dresseur de coccinelles...
celles que je vois, sont toujours envolés, quand j'arrive avec l'appareil...

elles sont superbes tes photos.


----------



## AntoineD (3 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau... les lézards sortent et déjeunent ...
> avant de se reposer au soleil sous un caillou...
> 
> 
> ...



"les lézards lézardent"... tu ne l'as pas osée, celle-là !


----------



## kathy h (3 Avril 2005)

Apres la tête de ma chienne Raffle ,  voici la tête de mon autre chienne...( beaucoup moins réussi que l'autre c'est certain ) 

Gros plan avec A.P.N : la pauvre


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Apres la tête de ma chienne Raffle ,  voici la tête de mon autre chienne...( beaucoup moins réussi que l'autre c'est certain )



Bah elle à l'air plutôt sympa cette chienne...
Mais en fait, c'est peut-être pas la chienne qui est moins réussie...


----------



## kathy h (3 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Bah elle à l'air plutôt sympa cette chienne...
> Mais en fait, c'est peut-être pas la chienne qui est moins réussie...



effectivement je parlais de la photo pas de la chienne...


----------



## kathy h (3 Avril 2005)

Allez pour le fun : Raffle et Newt en gros plan  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une petite série faites hier soir chez mon frère... avis aux djs en herbes...



Très sympa ta série.   

Petit Scarabée, je ne dis rien, pas envie de me répéter.   
enfin si, quand même. Magnifique !!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Allez pour le fun : Raffle et Newt en gros plan  :love:


les modérateurs c'n'est plus c'que c'n'était


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

Les promesses du ciel...


----------



## mactambour (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les promesses du ciel...



C'est magnifique    

J'aime beaucoup    

 :love:


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique
> 
> J'aime beaucoup
> 
> :love:


 

Merci :rose: 

Je buvais un café à ma fenêtre ce matin. Pas un bruit pour couvrir le chant des oiseaux, et ce ciel sur les toits... C'était vraiment beau. Tellement plus que ma photo.


----------



## LeSqual (4 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Une petite série faites hier soir chez mon frère... avis aux djs en herbes...



jolie petite série   

Pitchoune avait aussi fait 2-3 photos de table de mix... ça va la motiver à continuer la série (la prochaine fois que on remonte au local...)  à ce sujet... il me semble qu'il y avait même une vidéo d'un certain LeSqual qui dansait dans ce bocal... oups...local... mais je sais plus ou elle est... c'est bien malheureux...?!?


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2005)

salut à tous et bonne journée


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

voilà une photo qui donne la pêche!! vive le printemps!!! Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## kathy h (4 Avril 2005)

toujours en noir et blanc ( argentique et non numérique ) .." soirée d'automne " ( oui je sais c'est le printemps ... )


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

Voilà une bien jolie photo en noir et blanc. J'aime bien le cadre...je repense à la photo "les bottes de foin" et je me dis que ça ressemble au film "la jument verte"... Une jument, du foin , des bottes, on est toujours dans le cadre...


----------



## kathy h (4 Avril 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bien jolie photo en noir et blanc. J'aime bien le cadre...je repense à la photo "les bottes de foin" et je me dis que ça ressemble au film "la jument verte"... Une jument, du foin , des bottes, on est toujours dans le cadre...



disons que c'est mon "cadre" de vie (  c'est une partie de mon jardin en photo, les boxes et la paille sont juste à côté........ )


----------



## toto (4 Avril 2005)

Ambiance fraîche et efforts soutenus pour Toto et ses potes samedi 2 avril, couloir principal du Mont Vélan, à la frontière italo-suisse.


----------



## bateman (4 Avril 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Ambiance fraîche et efforts soutenus pour Toto et ses potes samedi 2 avril, couloir principal du Mont Vélan, à la frontière italo-suisse.


 
toto, tu skies en AK?
je viens de passer sur ton site, et j'ai vu ça..







merci.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2005)

Ici aussi les lézards sortent...


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi les lézards sortent...



il m'a l'air bien timide celui là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Encore moi 

Humm MacJules a vraiment été très bon sur le lézard, pas facile hein Webo 


La cocci est revenue se poser sur mon boitier    pendant que je bossais ...

Changement d'optique, 50mm + 68mm d'allonge et le temps qu'elle veuille bien se poser sur mon Laguiole.

Voilà







Même couteau, et, même 50mm à sa distance mini normale sans tube allonge ( Cocci est repartie, l'abeille Laguiole donne une bonne idée)








Voilà c'est tout  si ça peut donner envie à quelqu'un de s'essayer sans investir dans un couteux objectif macro.
On se prend vite au jeu 



PS: Jarhom, j'ai vu la galerie sur laquelle j'avais lu quelques commentaires, Continuez ! 
(j'aime moins le portrait au chapeau finalement)


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Avril 2005)

elle est superbe cette coccinelle... Tu les trouve où les bêtes comme ca ? Ou alors tu galère parce que moi quand j'ai essayé de faire des macro de mouches et autres fourmis, mes modèles n'étaient jamais d'accord...

Ou peut-être tu les paye plus que moi...


----------



## fredtravers (4 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> disons que c'est mon "cadre" de vie (  c'est une partie de mon jardin en photo, les boxes et la paille sont juste à côté........ )


c'est quoi, du HP4 ?  
ceci dit vous avez numérisé, sinon ce ne serait pas ici


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Encore moi
> 
> Humm MacJules a vraiment été très bon sur le lézard, pas facile hein Webo
> 
> ...



:rose: merci Scarab...  :love: et c'est fait avec le G5 de qui tu sais .

C'est vrai que ça donne envie :style:   bon faut trouver des coccinelles


----------



## AntoineD (4 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi, du HP4 ?
> ceci dit vous avez numérisé, sinon ce ne serait pas ici



Si je ne m'abuses, c'est de la pellicule Ilford qui s'expose à 125 (enfin on peut l'exposer &#8211; presque &#8211; comme en veut, suffit de savoir jongler avec le dév ensuite...  ).

Evidemment, c'est du noir & blanc. 

Tu parlais bien de cela , kathy ?...


----------



## kathy h (4 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuses, c'est de la pellicule Ilford qui s'expose à 125 (enfin on peut l'exposer ? presque ? comme en veut, suffit de savoir jongler avec le dév ensuite...  ).
> 
> Evidemment, c'est du noir & blanc.
> 
> Tu parlais bien de cela , kathy ?...



oui c'est bien un peloche ilford ( noir et blanc ) 

Je fais faire un simple développement et un transfert sur CD ( tres rarement des tirages, dans les labos classiques ils sont trop mauvais surtout en noir et blanc) en fait le contraste est rarement bon, sinon faut donner à developper dans des labos prof ou le faire soi même, ce que je ne fais pas.

En règle générale mes photos noir et blanc sont faites en argentique et mes couleurs avec mon numérique.

ensuite comme je demande un transfert sur CD je les retouche parfois, ( tres peu juste si le developpement n'a pas restitué la bonne lumière ou le bon contraste et  je m'amuse, parfois,  à faire des colorisations ( comme sur " Dans les bottes de Paille" mais je ne veux pas modifier la photo en elle même,  qui doit être bonne au départ , sinon poubelle..


----------



## kathy h (4 Avril 2005)

je ne sais pas bien prendre des photos en couleur ( j'entends avec un appareil photo argentique et des péloches, avec le numérique en revanche j'y arrive mieux c'est plus facile ) je me sents beaucoup plus à l'aise en noir et blanc, pour preuve j'ai voulu prendre une photo du ciel avec une peloche couleur et je n'y suis pas arrivé, en fait les paysages c'est pas mon truc, moi j'aime faire des scénarios ...

voilà un ciel loupé ( soyez indulgent ) ensuite je mettrais une photo en noir et blanc


----------



## kathy h (4 Avril 2005)

de nouveau "mon cadre de vie" .... et toujours en noir et blanc ( argentique, par opposition au numérique donc appareil photo avec une peloche quoi ....    )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Tu les trouve où les bêtes comme ca ? Ou alors tu galère parce que moi quand j'ai essayé de faire des macro de mouches et autres fourmis, mes modèles n'étaient jamais d'accord...
> Ou peut-être tu les paye plus que moi...



Aujourd'hui j'ai eu de la chance, c'est la coccinelle d'hier qui a élu domicile dans les pots de fleur,
en fait je l'ai ramené samedi car j'avais prévu la photo de petits pois pour dimanche, depuis elle 
est sur le bord de la fenêtre en liberté dans une barquette d'herbe à chat, pour l'aider à poser je
la balade sur un brin d'herbe, et j'attend qu'elle soit dans le champ. 3h, plus de 200 poses pour
les petits pois, dont une trentaine très nettes sans reflets parasites, le coté fatiguant c'est l'apnée
à main levée à cause des 7mm de zone de netteté à gérer en suivant la Cocci.
Pour le Laguiole vu le tirage c'est 5mm, j'ai utilisé un trépied, une télécommande, et je tenais le couteau, 
moins physique, mais 2h, 34 déclenchements pour une pose pile sur l'abeille sans reflet 
parasite sur les parties brillantes. 
(dans les deux cas, flash, diffuseur et réflecteur)

Donc préparation et patience, dans la nature il faut aussi se documenter sur les fleurs préférées
de tel ou tel insecte, repérer les coins à l'abri du vent, ça améliore pas mal les conditions.
(penser à prendre des pinces à linge pour écarter les herbes et de quoi éclairer correctement)




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: merci Scarab...  :love: et c'est fait avec le G5 de qui tu sais



Hihi je le connais bien ce G5, content qu'il serve toujours aussi bien.

Pas de coccinelles à Avignon   

A+ :love:


----------



## kathy h (5 Avril 2005)

j'ai honte avec ma minuscule coccinelle  ( mais bon la macro c'est pas mon truc, surtout avec un APN)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2005)

Dingue ça. Ça n'est pas tout les jours que je piste les lézards.  Et pourtant, je suis retombé sur deux photos que j'avais pris, le 4 avril 2003, soit deux ans jour pour jour.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voilà un ciel loupé ( soyez indulgent ) ensuite je mettrais une photo en noir et blanc



Des commentaires comme ça, c'est pour s'attirer les compliments !  Parce que moi, je le trouve très chouette ce ciel, angoissant à souhait... le genre à autant envie de rentrer que de sortir !

C'est sans doute ce même que les gaulois craignaient...


----------



## fredtravers (5 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de nouveau "mon cadre de vie" .... et toujours en noir et blanc ( argentique, par opposition au numérique donc appareil photo avec une peloche quoi ....   )


c'est quend même plus beau, à mon goût, que les couleurs .... mais bon ... le HP4 a un bel équilibre des gris, un grain assez fin pour bien rendre la texture du bois ... rien à dire, l'argentique c'est toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux en N/B ... félicitations ...
quant au tirage, il n'y a plus guère de papiers bromure bien cartonné, et les papiers modernes sont plus rapides mais plus fragiles ... 
bonne journée à tous et à toutes


----------



## toto (5 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> toto, tu skies en AK?
> je viens de passer sur ton site, et j'ai vu ça..
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, d'ailleurs je m'étonne que tu connaisses cette marque pour le moins confidentielle!


----------



## bateman (5 Avril 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs je m'étonne que tu connaisses cette marque pour le moins confidentielle!


 
et moi je m'étonne que tu fasses la tête de Bossetan au mois de février en pleine poudre!

 

merci.


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Avril 2005)

C'est FP4 et HP5... Ne pas confondre   

 Sinon, youpi mes photos ont un cadre maintenant    Vive Galerie 5.0 !





( à donner contre bon soins )


----------



## kathy h (5 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> C'est FP4 et HP5... Ne pas confondre
> 
> Sinon, youpi mes photos ont un cadre maintenant    Vive Galerie 5.0 !
> 
> ...



Tout à fait , je n'ai pas voulu  reprendre hier en voyant "HP4" alors qu'il existe HP5 ou FP4 ! $en tout cas j'adore ta photo vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai honte avec ma minuscule coccinelle




On ne fait pas un concours de toute façon  


Humm HP4 (au Holga) j'ai ça dans mes tiroirs






Joli petit chien Manu, dommage que j'habite en appart, 
(ce qui n'est pas à mon avis compatible avec bons soins)

je serais bien venu le chercher à la réunion  



  edit: FP5 400 décidément


----------



## fredtravers (5 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> C'est FP4 et HP5... Ne pas confondre
> ....
> 
> ( à donner contre bon soins )


en plus j'en ai une boite ici, sous les yeux ...
c'est mes neurones qui dégénèrent trop vite
lamentable
toutes mes excuses ....  pfffff ... je vais vite prendre mon réoxygenateur cérébral et nettoyer mes lunettes ...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2005)

:rose: Pas évident la macro... C'est pas net.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Pas évident la macro... C'est pas net.



Avec quoi tu l'a fait ?


Re: l'édit du dessus  HP5 400 je vais y arriver oui  


edit: Bon désolé pour  ceux qui auraient voulu suivre on continue par MP avec Webo.
Juste ça, la position macro des zooms courant ne veut pas dire qu'on peut faire de la macro,
c'est simplement la distance de mise au point mini, pour avoir des rapports de reproduction
(macro) 1.1 et plus, il faut des focales fixes dédiés ou la bidouille tubes allonge décrite ces derniers jours.


----------



## nikolo (5 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Avec quoi tu l'a fait ?
> il faut des focales fixes dédiés ou la bidouille tubes allonge décrite ces derniers jours.


 
quelqu'un peut redonner le lien de la bidouille ou le n° du post , j'arrive pas à la trouver et la bidouille m'interresse.

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Avec quoi tu l'a fait ?



Merci pour tes conseils... par MP.  Y a du mieux...


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un peut redonner le lien de la bidouille ou le n° du post , j'arrive pas à la trouver et la bidouille m'interresse.
> 
> Merci


 
Bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un peut redonner le lien de la bidouille ou le n° du post , j'arrive pas à la trouver et la bidouille m'interresse.
> 
> Merci



J'ai commencé à en parler au post #6021 et ai posté tous mes essais depuis.
Sauf l'avant dernier post (les anes étaient quand même balaises ) ou apparament
mes premiers symptômes de vaches folle sont apparu avec le HP5 !!


Je tache de retrouver quelques documentations . Je te mets les liens par MP


...Euh Webo j'ai oublié en pas trop cher il y a la bonette macro, mais c'est moins qualitatif.


Pfff heureusement qu'il y a MacG parce que je me prend le chou sur de l'archivage depuis 3 jour !!! 
Le bon coté pour vous c'est que dès que j'ai fini, j'arrête de flooder


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée




Bon du coup j'ajoute ça dans le sujet,

Voilà le jeu de bagues allonge Kenko que j'utilise sur mon 50mm







En combinant les trois comme sur le Laguiole d'hier (page précédente je crois), je dépasse le rapport de reproduction de 1.1 donc la cocci est plus grosse que réellement.
(Par exemple si on a un rapport de 1.2 avec un objectif c'est la moitié de la taille réelle.)


Pour être sur d'avoir suffisament de netteté il faut fermer au max (f18, f20, f22 sur un 50),
on perd donc beaucoup en luminosité, et la plage de netteté est très faible 5 à 10mm selon
les allonges utilisées. C'est donc moins confortable qu'un objectif macro.

Faites un petit tour sur naturepixel 

Je m'aperçois qu'on aurait pu ouvrir un sujet macro finalement    désolé pour ceux que ça n'intêresse pas


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je m'aperçois qu'on aurait pu ouvrir un sujet macro finalement    désolé pour ceux que ça n'intêresse pas



Non c'est très intéressant.  Mais, bon si j'ai bien compris, tout ça ne vaut pas un objectif macro, un vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est très intéressant.  Mais, bon si j'ai bien compris, tout ça ne vaut pas un objectif macro, un vrai.



Bien sur si tu veux te spécialiser en macro, et rien ne t'empêches d'utiliser des bagues sur une optique macro.
Elles ne sont donc pas perdues, et restent une alternative économique à ne pas négliger en attendant.

Par exemple Canon recommande l'achat de la EF-25 avec le 60mm EF S Macro qui vient de sortir,
pour obtenir des rapports de deux fois la taille réelle une optique macro à 1.1 ne suffit pas.

Et les solutions optiques optionnelles nuisent au piqué, vive les tubes allonges  

Et faites chauffer l'aspirine ça fatigue vite


----------



## nikolo (5 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé à en parler au post #6021 et ai posté tous mes essais depuis.
> Sauf l'avant dernier post (les anes étaient quand même balaises ) ou apparament
> mes premiers symptômes de vaches folle sont apparu avec le HP5 !!
> 
> ...


 

Merci pour ta réponse et tes infos.

Sinon, pour ceux que cela interresse (mais faut que je trouve le lien) j'avais vu une bidouille qui permettait de recuperer ses objectifs reflex sur son APN via une petite boite a fabriquer soi meme + une ou 2 bagues de raccords.

Je cherche et si je trouve je post le lien.


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2005)

merci petit scarabée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse et tes infos.
> 
> Sinon, pour ceux que cela interresse (mais faut que je trouve le lien) j'avais vu une bidouille qui permettait de recuperer ses objectifs reflex sur son APN via une petite boite a fabriquer soi meme + une ou 2 bagues de raccords.
> 
> Je cherche et si je trouve je post le lien.




Oui avec une technique de 50mm inversé mais ça vignette énormément,
on peut atténuer avec des grands angles inversés. Il faut trouver les
adaptateurs. Pour les reflex, Nikon, Canon et quelques autres proposent
des bagues pour ce genre de technique. En reflex la solution bague allonge,
peut servir dans d'autres circonstances (réduire la distance mini d'un super
télé, genre 2,50 à la place de 5m) ou faire de la super macro avec des
optiques macro, l'achat n'est donc pas à perte quand le matos évolue.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse et tes infos.
> 
> Sinon, pour ceux que cela interresse (mais faut que je trouve le lien) j'avais vu une bidouille qui permettait de recuperer ses objectifs reflex sur son APN via une petite boite a fabriquer soi meme + une ou 2 bagues de raccords.
> 
> Je cherche et si je trouve je post le lien.



hummm ça sent le bricolage de gros bourrin, ça 

mais ç'a l'air, j'ai hâte de voir le lien


----------



## nikolo (5 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> hummm ça sent le bricolage de gros bourrin, ça
> 
> mais ç'a l'air, j'ai hâte de voir le lien


 
Bon je retrouve pas le lien mais de memoire je me souviens qu'il fallait se créer une lentille spéciale inversée soit même.

Effectivement, le bricolage etait pas simple et apres il fallait bien maitriser son APN pour faire toutes les corrections manuelles et pas laisser l'APN s'en charger.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur si tu veux te spécialiser en macro, et rien ne t'empêches d'utiliser des bagues sur une optique macro.
> Elles ne sont donc pas perdues, et restent une alternative économique à ne pas négliger en attendant.
> 
> Par exemple Canon recommande l'achat de la EF-25 avec le 60mm EF S Macro qui vient de sortir,
> ...



C'est noté. 

C'est très bien de parler technique photo ici aussi, nous sommes quelques un à avoir beaucoup à apprendre.


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)

pas vraiment une belle photo, juste le sujet qui m'a fait marrer


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Avril 2005)

toujours de bonnes photos de specialistes ou de moins specialistes, mais c'est toujours un regal !


----------



## alan.a (5 Avril 2005)

et voilà ... on ne maîtrise déjà plus rien ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes quelques un à avoir beaucoup à apprendre.



Oui moi par exemple  :rateau: 




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté.
> 
> C'est très bien de parler technique photo ici aussi



En relisant ce que tu viens de citer:

A propos de la bague allonge pour le Canon EF-S 60mm macro c'est la EF-25 *II* qu'il faut.
Mais elle ne servira qu'avec les optiques EF-S. La EF-25 ira pour le 100 macro par contre (et tout autre optique EF)


Elle vaut dans les 230 ¤ donc si vous voulez cumuler pour aller au delà de 1.1  sur un 50 mm c'est autant de fois 230 ¤
Le kit Kenko dont je parle vaut de 150 à 175 ¤ (kit, donc 3 bagues, 12mm, 20mm, 36mm) pour aller à 68 mm de tirage.

Il y a des soufflets aussi, Lemmy en a parlé, ça permet de régler son tirage (ça m'intêressait
parce que Novoflex en fait qui permettent le décentrement) mais pour la macro dans la nature
c'est un peu encombrant !! (donc je fais mes achats en deux temps finalement).


----------



## AntoineD (5 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment une belle photo, juste le sujet qui m'a fait marrer



Ben, moi, je la trouve plutôt pas mal même si j'aurais plutôt ce sujet dans un format "allongé" (paysage, couché, dites comme vous voulez...  ) pour tout un tas de raisons


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

Deux macros.
Je ne suis pas un grand fan des macros par contre essayer d'en prendre est une activité que je trouve très très relaxante.


----------



## PommeQ (5 Avril 2005)

Sympa la premiere   
La macro c super relaxant ... j'adore le printemps me promener avec mon matos dans une jolie prairie le matin à 7-9h ... c le pied ... avec toutes les petites bebetes et les petites fleurs  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Deux macros.
> Je ne suis pas un grand fan des macros par contre essayer d'en prendre est une activité que je trouve très très relaxante.



En fait toutes les pratiques photo demandent de la concentration, et plus on est concentré
sur son sujet plus on s'isole, d'ou l'impression "relaxante" surtout si on arrive à ce qu'on
veut. Après un certain nombre d'heure la relaxation peut s'apparenter à une grosse fatigue.
Quelque soit le style, je suis sur qu'on peut trouver la façon de personnaliser.
Je suis entrain de réfléchir un peu sur une façon de présenter des choses "bêtes" sous 
un angle moins courant et l'apport de la macro me semble pouvoir être un de ses angles.
Je tatonne mais ça me passionne 


Rien à voir avec les petits pois ou le Laguiole, mais je regarde cette noix depuis cet aprem,
noix de nacre ou macre je ne sais plus, mais moi je l'ai rebaptisé Gizmo   

Là c'est une allonge de 25mm toujours sur le 50mm, la noix est sur mon tapis de souris éclairée avec une petite lampe flexible USB.

Hop vite fait en pièce jointe pour le fun.


----------



## nikolo (6 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse et tes infos.
> 
> Sinon, pour ceux que cela interresse (mais faut que je trouve le lien) j'avais vu une bidouille qui permettait de recuperer ses objectifs reflex sur son APN via une petite boite a fabriquer soi meme + une ou 2 bagues de raccords.
> 
> Je cherche et si je trouve je post le lien.


 
BOn j'ai toujours pas retrouvé celui dont je parlais mais en revanche j'ai retrouvé un autre sur le même principe mais pour un camescope DV.

voici le lien pour ceux que cela interesse : http://www.repaire.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55497

une photo du resultat (la c'est une version luxe) :


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> une photo du resultat (la c'est une version luxe) :



Suffit d'avoir un porte-ski sous la main et le tour est joué...  :casse:


----------



## nikolo (6 Avril 2005)

On peux dire cela comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> BOn j'ai toujours pas retrouvé celui dont je parlais




Je vois que tu as du mal avec google  pour rester sur la macro photo:

La voilà cette méthode sur APN compact (là c'est un G5), *edit:*  j'ai choisi un lien ou le gars montre comment obtenir un peu de lumière
 correcte avec un bidon de lait ou jus de fruit sunny kekchose...
ça fonctionne aussi sur les reflex comme vu précédement, (avec des jeu de porte filtre comme indiqué, ou des adaptateurs dédiés)


Pour les fûts d'objectifs Canon Powershot faites une recherche sur "lensmateonline" (très sérieux)
et surtout les leurs sont en alu contrairement aux merdes plastique de canon, ils vendent d'ailleurs
des bonettes macro qu'on visse simplement sur ces fûts. Sur mon G5 j'en avais un en permanence
avec un UV dessus pour protéger l'optique, et ça permet l'utilisation d'un polarisant et bien sur des
compléments optiques Canon, ça donne ça en dessous ensuite avec des portes filtre on visse le 50
à l'envers dessus, zoom à fond pour avoir le moins de vignettage possible.


----------



## nikolo (6 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as du mal avec google  pour rester sur la macro photo:
> 
> La voilà cette méthode sur APN compact (là c'est un G5),
> ça fonctionne aussi sur les reflex comme vu précédement, (avec des jeu de porte filtre comme indiqué, ou des adaptateurs dédiés)
> ...


 

Merci pour le lien mais ce n'etait pas ce que je cherchais.

Mon bon je vais etudier le cas pour mon coolpix de chez Nikon. 


ps perso :
(j'envisage l'achat du D2 de Nikon à 4 000 euro - vous en pensez quoi? Quelqu'un l'utilise?)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien mais ce n'etait pas ce que je cherchais.
> 
> Mon bon je vais etudier le cas pour mon coolpix de chez Nikon.



Oui mais j'ai l'impression que ce dont tu parles n'a rien à voir avec la macro,
pour la macro c'est optique (50 = lumineux) reflex inversée, sinon il y a la 
digiscopie avec des téléscopes (très bon sujet CI il y a peu, le Coolpix 5000 
semble d'aileurs très bien adapté à ses méthodes). Ajouter des optiques pour 
zoomer plus loin ne diminue pas la distance de mise au point, et n'augmente 
pas le rapport de reproduction.

Vois du coté matériel photo pour ta question achat 
Bon j'arrête là pour aujourd'hui   A++


----------



## nikolo (6 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai l'impression que ce dont tu parles n'a rien à voir avec la macro,
> pour la macro c'est optique (50 = lumineux) reflex inversée, sinon il y a la
> digiscopie avec des téléscopes (très bon sujet CI il y a peu, le Coolpix 5000
> semble d'aileurs très bien adapté à ses méthodes). Ajouter des optiques pour
> ...


 
t'as plus d'info dispo sur ce que tu dis avec le coolpix 5000 car j'ai aussi un coolpix 5000.

Merci


----------



## AntoineD (6 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien mais ce n'etait pas ce que je cherchais.



Jamais content, lui...  



			
				nikolo a dit:
			
		

> ps perso :
> (j'envisage l'achat du D2 de Nikon à 4 000 euro - vous en pensez quoi? Quelqu'un l'utilise?)



hum... tout dépend ce que tu fais comme photo, à quel rhythme, etc.
Mais de toute façon, dans les reflex numériques pro, la probabilité de faire une erreur est faible... canon ou nikon. Mais il vaut mieux en avoir réellement l'utilité: ces appareils sont taillés pour la presse, mais pour un amateur, c'est vraiment se taper le luxe pour se faire plaisir... Mieux vaut dans ce cas se rapprocher d'un D1x où l'occaz peut-être chouette si qq amateurs fortunés ont décidé de sauter le pas


----------



## daffyb (6 Avril 2005)

J'y vais de ma petit contribution....
Ok, je sors


----------



## AntoineD (6 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais de ma petit contribution....
> Ok, je sors





....


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais de ma petit contribution....
> Ok, je sors


 
:mouais:


----------



## daffyb (6 Avril 2005)

Ca détend l'atmosphère vous ne trouvez pas ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

(Nikolo tes réponses sont plusieurs fois dans les posts précédents, pour des modéles précis il y a Google)


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ca détend l'atmosphère vous ne trouvez pas ? :love:


 
non :rateau:  


ça fait flipper de voir qu'un flash prend autant de place


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Avril 2005)

Pour rester encore un peu avec les petites bestioles en gros plan...




400 millimètres grosso modo, remarquez la profondeur de champ réduite par la longue focale, une bande d'un centimètre de large sur le sol.


----------



## mactambour (6 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester encore un peu avec les petites bestioles en gros plan...
> .......
> 400 millimètres grosso modo, remarquez la profondeur de champ réduite par la longue focale, une bande d'un centimètre de large sur le sol.



J'aime beaucoup ce petit oiseau !!!
Comme je n'ai pas de petite bête sous la main... je change ... en attendant   






 :love:​


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Avril 2005)

moi je peux proposer ca aussi, qui rentre dans la série nature :

La photo n'est pas exceptionnelle, elle est sans prétention quoi... Prise avec un camescope numérique en plus... enfin voilà






Ah au fait, bravo pour la photo avec flash


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Avril 2005)

Heuu ! z'avez vu ? le bruit il monte un rien quand tu pose longtemps...





hier soir, 3400 secondes à 4.5 pour 800 asa, ce soir j'en fait une à 400 asa.


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2005)

Pour rester dans le vert...


----------



## AntoineD (7 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Heuu ! z'avez vu ? le bruit il monte un rien quand tu pose longtemps...
> 
> hier soir, 3400 secondes à 4.5 pour 800 asa, ce soir j'en fait une à 400 asa.



Quitte à poser longtemps, autant descendre au minimum de sensibilité, non ?

Les numériques ne sont guère conçus pour la pose longue ou plutôt... disons qu'ils n'y excèlent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à poser longtemps, autant descendre au minimum de sensibilité, non ?
> 
> Les numériques ne sont guère conçus pour la pose longue ou plutôt... disons qu'ils n'y excèlent pas.


 

Oui 100 iso me parait bien pour la pose B, à moins que Manu ne préfére monter en iso
pour éviter le hots pixels (points rouges en plus du bruit) parce que là faudrait ventiler
le capteur pour les éviter. De nuit en pose B je reste à 100 avec des filtres gris neutre
quand il y a des parties plus lumineuses que d'autres ça reste bien propre.
[*edit:* d'autant que RAW + compensation d'expo permettent des subtilités qui 
évitent des montées iso trop radicales pour la qualité finale ]

Pitite question à Manu, pour le piaf l'ouverture ? et l'optique, comme tu dis "à peu près", 
zoom sans doute, mais multiplicateur ?


Salut Françoise   :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai peur qu'à 100 asa les étoiles ne 'montent' pas sufisament, j'en fait une ce soir, je vous poste ça demain.    

 Pour le piaf, J'ai un 75-300. Donc grosso merdo équivalent à 100-450 pour le 20d. Sur la photo j'ai ensuite fait un tout petit recadrage  :rose:   . Le diaf était surement ouvert au max ( 4.5-5.6) vu que je voulais au moins un 1/500. Pas sufisant d'ailleurs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non là j'ai 1/160.


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Souvenir de vacance !


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

LooOL

Oups ! Elle est trop grosse ! 

désolé


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2005)

Tu ne voudrais pas éditer ton message pour mettre juste le lien ou réduire la taille de ta photo parce que là même en 1600x1200 ça n'entre pas ..?


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Et comment je fait ?


bein voilà c'est mieux ! merci !


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2005)

Tu cliques sur le bouton éditer là :








[edit]
Ben voilà je vois que tu as trouvé le bouton 
[/edit]


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Souvenir de vacance !



C'est pris depuis la croisée 'Les orangers'/'Les lataniers', on voit la rivière des galets qui sort de Mafate pour ce jeter pres de la ville du Port, dans l'ocean indien, *Sur l'île de la Réunion !!*
Enfin y m'semble :rose:  :rateau: 

 j'adore ce coin, et pas plus tard que samedi dernier on volait avec mon école en parapente tout au bout là-bas, depuis Dos-d'ane pour poser dans la rivière des galets (enfin sur le bord...   :rateau:   

 ça t'as plu la réunion ?


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2005)

hé ho, c'est pas un peu fini de nous faire baver ??? non mais sans blague


----------



## I-bouk (7 Avril 2005)

Oui c'était le top, 1 semaine a pied a ce promener dans les cirque de refuge en refuge ! le bonheur !

plus 15 jours a visité l'ile ! j'ai trop adoré ! et vivement que j'y retourne , mais bon pas cette année !


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Avril 2005)

Depuis Daffyb, tu postes dans ce thread ?en plus veux ce que tu mets.....je me ne suis bien mare !!!    


bon, petite contribution....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur qu'à 100 asa les étoiles ne 'montent' pas sufisament, j'en fait une ce soir, je vous poste ça demain.
> 
> Pour le piaf, J'ai un 75-300. Donc grosso merdo équivalent à 100-450 pour le 20d. Sur la photo j'ai ensuite fait un tout petit recadrage  :rose:   . Le diaf était surement ouvert au max ( 4.5-5.6) vu que je voulais au moins un 1/500. Pas sufisant d'ailleurs...Non là j'ai 1/160.




Ok merci 

Remarques avec le 20D c'est guère la peine de descendre en dessous de 200 iso 
Antoine parle Nikon c'est pas pareil  


Bon, là un limaçon qui fait 3mm, il était dans ma roquette    

50mm + 68mm de tirage, distance de MAP 3cm à peu près, 
et, un léger recadrage (prévu sur la pose) pour "dynamiser" la lecture,
la PDC est vraiment très courte, je voulais un poil de salade nette et les yeux.







Vous reprendrez bien un peu de salade


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là un limaçon qui fait 3mm, il était dans ma roquette
> 
> 50mm + 68mm de tirage, distance de MAP 3cm à peu près,
> et, un léger recadrage (prévu sur la pose) pour "dynamiser" la lecture,
> ...



On ne mettait pas du vinaigre dans l'eau de rinçage de ton temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de salade




tes photos sont magnifique  :love:  :love:  :love: 


mais.....tu peux pas choisir des sujets moins .....BERKKKK !!!


----------



## mactambour (7 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci
> 
> Remarques ........
> 
> ...



ton limaçon JeanMi !! vraiment très mignon   

Maintenant je voudrais une puce s'il te plait???   Est-ce possible ??? car ça fait moins de 3 mm

 :love:  :love:

PS : cette roquette me parait bien pâle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> de ton temps ?



Que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre  :style: 


Et pourquoi pas de la javel comme au MacDaube    tiens je t'apelles de suite toi 





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas choisir des sujets moins .....BERKKKK !!!



Hihi  l'es pas mignon, j'ai bien fait des photos de gouttes sur des pédoncules de baby tomates
mais c'est moins rigolo  (mieux réussi par contre, mais on est pas là pour ça)




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> ton limaçon JeanMi !! vraiment très mignon
> 
> Maintenant je voudrais une puce s'il te plait???   Est-ce possible ??? car ça fait moins de 3 mm
> 
> ...



Rentrée du bled ? déjà 

Oui oui une puce c'est possible madame, on vous la livre ? (on m'apelle Hassan Cehef  )
Mais j'en ai pas 

T'inqiuètes pour la roquette elle a la bonne couleur dans la vraie vie 
Mais imagines déjà que le limaçon ressemble à un mini brin d'herbe, il a besoin d'un peu de sur-expo.
En plus vu la taille il pause sur des minis pousses vert tendre.

Bises :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2005)

Bravo Jean-Michel, 

je t'engage pour venir photographier nos sangsues et nos asticots


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Jean-Michel,
> 
> je t'engage pour venir photographier nos sangsues et nos asticots




Merci 

ça tombe bien j'aurais bien mis de l'huile de Maussane sur la roquette  ( cf: beurre dans les épinards)


Dis donc toi   


Tu retournes dans le manuel du 20D, plus vite que ça  :hein: 

Interro écrite demain, en attendant j'emmène Silvia au resto :love:  comme ça tu seras au calme 

Merci et bonne lecture


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai surpris Malow en train de boire du pinard dans le biberon des enfants...:rose::rateau:


----------



## Malow (7 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai surpris Malow en train de boire du pinard dans le biberon des enfants...:rose::rateau:



Chut...heuuu....bon c'est vrai, j'ai déconné. :rose:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

la gourmande :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Humm HP4 (au Holga) j'ai ça dans mes tiroirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha non: je revendique le monopole du baudet sur macgé !

HP4? FP5? Pourquoi pas en Recording tant qu'on y est :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

et tu leur file quoi comme pinard à tes enfants ?


----------



## Malow (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et tu leur file quoi comme pinard à tes enfants ?



Heuuh...en fait nous on en a pas...c'était ceux de nos voisins de table...mais je crois que c'était du...heu, enfin, un vin de table en fait....beurk....les pauvres enfants...de toute façon je ne me rappelle plus de grand chose à vrai dire.

Jahrom, c'était quoi le vin?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

sûrement pas un bon bourgogne :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

ah quelle horreur ! Du vin de table ! Les parents n'ont donc plus aucun respect pour leurs enfants...


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom, c'était quoi le vin?



J'en sais rien, j'ai bu le lait des momes....


----------



## Malow (7 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien, j'ai bu le lait des momes....



ah, c'était toi!


----------



## kathy h (7 Avril 2005)

Allez devinez ce que j'ai pris en photo?


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

un porte papier toilette que t'as trempé dans l'azote liquide ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

c'est du savon ?


----------



## kathy h (7 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> un porte papier toilette que t'as trempé dans l'azote liquide ?



perdu ... . plus sérieusement pas d'idée?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

bloc de sel pour les animaux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> HP4? FP5? Pourquoi pas en Recording tant qu'on y est :mouais:




 :rateau:  t'as pas tout lu toi 




			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> un porte papier toilette que t'as trempé dans l'azote liquide ?



Et toi si tu te torches au sel, va falloir investir dans le lait "peau sensible" d'Estelle Halliday


----------



## kathy h (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bloc de sel pour les animaux



bravo, bloc de sel pour mes chevaux,( palcé entre les 2 box )  et pour faire la fumé j'avais posé une cigarette allumé...

Encore !  : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy." mais pendant combien de temps je ne pourrais pas te bouler ?


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

Et le poivre on le met ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bravo, bloc de sel pour mes chevaux,( palcé entre les 2 box )  et pour faire la fumé j'avais posé une cigarette allumé...
> 
> Encore !  : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy." mais pendant combien de temps je ne pourrais pas te bouler ?



c'est réciproque


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2005)

Test du 20D au fur et à mesure que j'étudie le mode d'emplois. 






f5.6, 1/5, 800 iso, 55 mm (j'ai pas encore plus  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Test du 20D au fur et à mesure que j'étudie le mode d'emplois.



C'est bien hein quand on joue avec ses nouveaux jouets 
T'as sauté la page de la balance des blancs 

On attend les prochaines


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Test du 20D au fur et à mesure que j'étudie le mode d'emplois.
> f5.6, 1/5, 800 iso, 55 mm (j'ai pas encore plus  )



En même temps en voyant le mode d'emploi on comprend que ça n'aille pas vite !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'as sauté la page de la balance des blancs



Non, non mais j'ai oublié de le mettre en pratique.


----------



## jahrom (7 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Test du 20D au fur et à mesure que j'étudie le mode d'emplois.
> 
> f5.6, 1/5, 800 iso, 55 mm (j'ai pas encore plus  )



Pas un pète de bruit à 800 ça le fait...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2005)

Essai  des paramètres de traitement, ici noir et blanc avec un effet filtre vert. 





f5.6, 1/5, 400 iso, 55 mm


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

tu me prêtera ?


----------



## sylko (7 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Allez devinez ce que j'ai pris en photo?



Ce ne serait pas du sel pour tes canassons? 

Edit: Arghhh, j'ai répondu depuis la page précédente. Je n'avais pas vu que certains avaient déjà trouvé la bonne réponse.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu me prêtera ?



Le 20D ou Silvia ? 
Pour le 20D, oui, pour Silvia, tu t'arrangeras avec elle.


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Avril 2005)

200asa, 3400 secondes, diaf 6.3. Temps un peu plus nuageux que la veille.

 Déception...   Toujours un bruit monstrueux  :hein:   On ne peut pas poser des heures tranquille en numérique alors faut croire...?


----------



## nikolo (8 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas un pète de bruit à 800 ça le fait...


 
si un peu sur la droite de la photo. Il faut voir l'originale pour mieux s'en rendre compte.

Sinon, a part la balance des blancs , la photo est sympa et le sujet tres jolie.

Dis moi Foguenne, elle en a pas assez Silvia d'être mitraillée à longueur de journée? 

Tu lui prête au mons ton 20 D?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2005)

Oui, oui je lui prête mon 20D, mon powerbook.
Je ne suis pas "possessif"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> 200asa, 3400 secondes, diaf 6.3. Temps un peu plus nuageux que la veille.
> 
> Déception...   Toujours un bruit monstrueux  :hein:   On ne peut pas poser des heures tranquille en numérique alors faut croire...?



Pour le traitement du bruit NoiseNinja est vraiment bien.

Est ce que tu fais du RAW ?  




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Essai  des paramètres de traitement, ici noir et blanc avec un effet filtre vert.
> f5.6, 1/5, 400 iso, 55 mm



Je trouve quand même qu'on obtient de meilleurs N&B en désaturant le RAW + contrastes + étalonnage des couleurs,
mais le 20D commence vraiment à sortir des JPG traités de bonne qualité par rapport à la moyenne


----------



## nikolo (8 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour le traitement du bruit NoiseNinja est vraiment bien.


 
J'ai l'impression que le plug in photoshop floute legerement la photo finale quand je regarde les exemples sur le site.

Tu peux le confirmer? Sinon effectivemetn cela a l'air d'etre sympa comme truc.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le plug in photoshop floute legerement la photo finale quand je regarde les exemples sur le site.
> 
> Tu peux le confirmer? Sinon effectivemetn cela a l'air d'etre sympa comme truc.




Je ne l'utilise pas (j'ai NeatImage  comme plug in) l'appli par contre oui, la brosse peut être utile,
ça ne floute pas, mais ça peut lisser méchament si utilisé sans parcimonie, à mon avis plus subtil
et moins destructeur que NeatImage.

Donc à consommer avec modération


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> 200asa, 3400 secondes, diaf 6.3. Temps un peu plus nuageux que la veille.
> 
> Déception...   Toujours un bruit monstrueux  :hein:   On ne peut pas poser des heures tranquille en numérique alors faut croire...?




Tiens justement je feuillette CI d'Avril il y en une superbe faite au Pic du Midi (page 97)
Fuji SuperHG800, ça bruite quand même pas mal (mais normalement), pose d'une heure 
à peu près comme la tienne, tu devrais toujours nous en refaire à 100 iso pour voir 

Et sujet sur le bruit page 162  

*Edit:* Je suis entrain de lire le sujet sur le 350D je cite

_DIGIC II permet d'améliorer la réduction de bruit en pose longue
par soustraction "d'une image du noir" menu personnalisation_

Jamais ouvert le manuel du 20D ou bidouillé un menu personnalisation, mais tu t"en sers de cette fonction ?


----------



## Napoléon (8 Avril 2005)

_La plus belle ampoule _​




_Un merle américain_​




_Un des Lacs vermillons (à Banff en Alberta, au Canada)_​




_Un spermophile à mante dorée (un écureuil quoi !) _​




_Le Lac Peyo, sur la route des glaciers en Alberta_​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2005)

J'aime bien ton ampoule! 

Voici une photo prise dans une église (c'est de saison  ) a Lucca (Toscane)


----------



## AntoineD (8 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Edit:* Je suis entrain de lire le sujet sur le 350D je cite
> 
> _DIGIC II permet d'améliorer la réduction de bruit en pose longue
> par soustraction "d'une image du noir" menu personnalisation_
> ...




Le truc est possible sans avoir forcément la fonction dans l'appareil, il faut juste avoir photoshop (o équivalent).

Il s'agit de refaire une photo avec les mêmes paramètres techniques (temps, diaph, balance des blancs...) mais cette fois-ci *avec le cache sur l'objectif.* Tu te retrouves donc avec 2 images :

&#8211; la première, celle avec les étoiles ;

&#8211; la seconde, a priori toute noire mais pas tout à fait.

Il s'agit alors &#8211; je fais de tête donc je vais peut-être me gourrer à un détail près... &#8211; de "soustraire" la seconde à la première (ou le contraire) en utilisant le menu idoine de photoshop. Je saurais pas vous expliquer plus avant, j'ai dû le faire une fois et ça date... Mais ça devrait rouler pour le problème de manu sur sa pose longue. Enfin, partiellement. Disons qu"une partie des artefacts indésirables vont disparaître.


----------



## Sim le pirate (8 Avril 2005)

2 petites photos..

holga-gianadda sculpture ciel basse.jpgholga-moiry vue montagne basse.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton ampoule!
> 
> Voici une photo prise dans une église (c'est de saison  ) a Lucca (Toscane)




L'ampoule est aussi ma préférée 


De saison ???    
_quand je pense qu'il y a des vieux briscards qui se sont fait chier à faire tomber des têtes !!!  :hein:  et qui ont perdu la leur pour ça  
hahaha ! et on met toujours les sangs bleu au premier rang  _


Joli drapé, j'aime bien la matière, fallait faire poser Miss miss   


*edit :* Oups ! Antoine, j'essaierai à l'occasion, mais pour l'instant je n'ai guère de pause B de plus de 6mn à 100 iso et n'ai pas de souci dessus.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> fallait faire poser Miss miss



Si elle apprend que j'ai mis sa photo en ligne je vais me faire tailler les oreilles en pointe!


----------



## turnover (8 Avril 2005)

Bravo tout le monde belles photos


----------



## fredtravers (8 Avril 2005)

mais je la reconnais !!

c'est Florence !!!

comment va  t elle ????


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Bravo tout le monde belles photos





superbe , bravo !!!!!!    :love:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux proposer ca aussi, qui rentre dans la série nature :
> 
> La photo n'est pas exceptionnelle, elle est sans prétention quoi... Prise avec un camescope numérique en plus... enfin voilà
> 
> ...



envoie un échantillon quand elle sera bien sèche   :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Avril 2005)

te moque pas de mes tournesols... Ils ont vu des choses horribles dans leur vie...


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Avril 2005)

'

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec le fait de poster en public des photos de personnes qui me sont chères. Certains ici le font apparemment sans gêne, personnellement je bloque un peu. Je franchis donc un pas important aujourd'hui en mettant en ligne cette photo (avec son accord)...






Comme d'habitude réalisée avec mon fidèle F80 (argentique) et son 50mm / f1.8... Cette photo est totalement spontanée, lors d'une soirée, dans un coin d'une pièce avec une belle ambiance...

'+


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai beaucoup de mal avec le fait de poster en public des photos de personnes qui me sont chères. Certains ici le font apparemment sans gêne, personnellement je bloque un peu. Je franchis donc un pas important aujourd'hui en mettant en ligne cette photo (avec son accord)...
> 
> ...



Vraiment superbe !


----------



## alan.a (9 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> te moque pas de mes tournesols... Ils ont vu des choses horribles dans leur vie...



Courage, mes courgettes Greyzini viennent à ta rescousse


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai beaucoup de mal avec le fait de poster en public des photos de personnes qui me sont chères. Certains ici le font apparemment sans gêne, personnellement je bloque un peu. Je franchis donc un pas important aujourd'hui en mettant en ligne cette photo (avec son accord)...
> 
> '+



Hé bien ça vaut le coup de le faire, car cette photo est très belle...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si elle apprend que j'ai mis sa photo en ligne je vais me faire tailler les oreilles en pointe!




Hi Spock  it's a nice day  and congratulations miss miss 


Yop Turn' ça roule  
Bon moi je vais sur visual expérience tu connais mes préférences 



Gognol superbe !! pas besoin de prendre les autres comme faire valoir 
Bravo au modèle et au photographe   (l'appareil on s'en fout  )


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Courage, mes courgettes Greyzini viennent à ta rescousse


 merci, c'est gentil


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Avril 2005)

'

Merci à tous pour vos encouragements...  :love:



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Gognol superbe !! pas besoin de prendre les autres comme faire valoir



Euh... pas compris...  



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (l'appareil on s'en fout  )



C'est vrai que ce n'est pas primordial mais j'aime bien préciser ce genre de choses, je trouve ça parfois utile pour ceux qui débutent et ça permet de connaître le "contexte" technique (personnellement j'aime bien le savoir)...

'+


----------



## I-bouk (9 Avril 2005)

Voilà c'est pas que cette photo est vraiment belle ! mais elle me fait tellement chi** que je voulais vous la montrer !

C'est ce que j'ai vu  par ma fenêtre ce matin en me levant ... 
en clair le weekend ne s'anonce pas terrible du tout.

Déprimant !!









Petite précision , lundi il fesait beau et j'était en tee-shirt..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Euh... pas compris...



Hi, je ne relis pas en arrière il me semble que tu dis que tu ne 
comprends pas que certains postent des photos de leur proches,
ou qq chose d'approchant, l'entrée en matière pour amener ton
(superbe) portrait... n'était à mon avis pas nécessaire, les autres
font bien comme ça leur plait et toi aussi. 




			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce n'est pas primordial mais j'aime bien préciser ce genre de choses, je trouve ça parfois utile pour ceux qui débutent et ça permet de connaître le "contexte" technique (personnellement j'aime bien le savoir)...
> 
> '+



En fait juste une joke de Canoniste à Nikoniste, pas chercher plus loin, les exifs sont toujours les bienvenus,
et d'autant plus respectables quand il s'agit d'argentique, puisque cela demande un peu plus de temps.

En résumé, il n'y avait pas de message subliminal malicieux dans mon sincère commentaire.




*edit:* Mais où est donc passé Foguenne et son 20D ???  youhou Paul


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '



  

Personnellement, si j'ai l'autorisation de la personne, je n'ai pas de problème pour poster une photo de proche.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *edit:* Mais où est donc passé Foguenne et son 20D ???  youhou Paul



Héhé, je suis là. 
Le problème, c'est que j'ai repris le boulot, ce w-e compris donc je ne fais que quelques photos le matin et plein le soir (après 22H00) en rentrant. 
Bref je teste les iso, la profondeur de champs, le choix du collimateur,...
Je commence à m'habituer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, je suis là.
> Le problème, c'est que j'ai repris le boulot, ce w-e compris donc je ne fais que quelques photos le matin et plein le soir (après 22H00) en rentrant.
> Bref je teste les iso, la profondeur de champs, le choix du collimateur,...
> Je commence à m'habituer.




Prends ton temps, l'avantage du numérique s'il en est, c'est les essais et leurs résultats quasi simultanés


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

Une des nombreuses photos prisent hier soir. 

23H44, 1600 iso, f5.6, 1/4, 55 mm, collimateur sur oeil droit, règlage de la balance des blancs sur "Tungstène".


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une des nombreuses photos prisent hier soir.
> 
> 23H44, 1600 iso, f5.6, 1/4, 55 mm, collimateur sur oeil droit, règlage de la balance des blancs sur "Tungstène".



C'est dans ces moments là où l'on regrette que Foguenne n'ait pas un grand angle (28mm ou 24mm)


----------



## Marso (9 Avril 2005)

Voila un petit aperçu de mes meilleurs photos, faite avec un Lumix... ne me demander pas le modele je n'en sais pas plus :rose: 

Les 4 premieres ont ete faite en Tanzanie, lors d'un safari. La derniere nous vient de Zanzibar.


----------



## Moumoune (9 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une des nombreuses photos prisent hier soir.
> 
> 23H44, 1600 iso, f5.6, 1/4, 55 mm, collimateur sur oeil droit, règlage de la balance des blancs sur "Tungstène".



Paul, quel paramètre utilises-tu ? Paramètre 1, Paramètre 2, ou paramètres perso ?
As tu appliqué un post traitement à ton image (sous DPP ou PhotoShop par ex) ?

Amitiés.

PS : Le 20D excelle dans le rendu des tons de peau.


----------



## Marso (9 Avril 2005)

Et voila un superbe couché de soleil a Zanzibar.... :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

Pour illustrer (à nouveau) notre petite conversation avec petit scarabée sur la difficulté d'obtenir des photos si on demande l'autorisation

Par avance désolé: mauvais scans de tirages N&B

Photographie volée :






Photographie... conquise : :love:






Le choix moral du photographe est vite fait non ? 

PS: Haro sur le baudet...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Paul, quel paramètre utilises-tu ? Paramètre 1, Paramètre 2, ou paramètres perso ?
> As tu appliqué un post traitement à ton image (sous DPP ou PhotoShop par ex) ?
> 
> Amitiés.
> ...



Paramètre 2, ç-à-d neutre, (contraste 0, netteté 0, saturation 0, teinte couleur 0) qui me semble plus adapté pour les portraits que le paramètre 1 ou contraste, netteté et saturation sont déjà poussé un peu.
Aucun traitement de l'image.


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

je n'ai pas les monstres d'appareils que vous possédez (veinards) 

minolta F100 que je trouve parfait pour mon utilisation (entièrement débrayable)

 mais il m'arrive de faire un cliché de temps en temps pas trop mal, je ne fais que des portraits noir et blanc en soirées (et elles sont dures les soirées) alors les faciès sont parfois fatigués, abimés, mais naturels,    

en voilà


----------



## doudou83 (9 Avril 2005)

Très sympa la photo !!  Moi j' aime le noir et blanc .Pour moi, c 'est plus d' émotion ...


----------



## kathy h (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pour illustrer (à nouveau) notre petite conversation avec petit scarabée sur la difficulté d'obtenir des photos si on demande l'autorisation
> 
> Par avance désolé: mauvais scans de tirages N&B
> 
> ...



Maginfique photo, j'adore le noir et blanc ( mais ça toute le monde le sait..) mais il ne suffit pas d'avoir une pellicule" noir et blanc" dans son appareil pour faire une belle photo, et là c'est vraiment une tres belle photo.   

celle de pixelemon est belle aussi, mais essaye de la mettre directement plutôt qu'en pièce jointe.


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> essaye de la mettre directement plutôt qu'en pièce jointe.



chais po comment faire  :rose:


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi, je ne relis pas en arrière il me semble que tu dis que tu ne
> comprends pas que certains postent des photos de leur proches,
> ou qq chose d'approchant, l'entrée en matière pour amener ton
> (superbe) portrait... n'était à mon avis pas nécessaire, les autres
> font bien comme ça leur plait et toi aussi.



Ah ok, en fait je ne voulais pas dire que je ne comprenais pas ceux qui le faisait, et je trouve ça très bien, simplement pour préciser à quel point j'ai du me forcer un peu pour mettre en ligne cette photo, voilà. 



> En résumé, il n'y avait pas de message subliminal malicieux dans mon sincère commentaire.



Héhé. 

'+


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

quelques photos noir et blanc sans prétention aucune...

http://citronix.free.fr/images


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

pixelemon : pour intégrer la photo directement au message et ne pas la mettre en pièce jointe, il faut que tu la mette sur un site web si tu en possède un, chez ton hebergeur, et mettre un lien vers l'image entre les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, il est bien foutu ton site  et les photos sont pas mal


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2005)

Allez, je me lance !
J'ai un numérique maintenant ! 
Juste pour l'essayer, jai fait quelques photos l'autre jour. 




(Un passage par Photoshop pour le contraste et la saturation... :rose: et évidemment la réduction... :sick: )

Et voilà Paul, ma première photo ici !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Photographie... conquise : :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de haro: photo superbe


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pour illustrer (à nouveau) notre petite conversation avec petit scarabée sur la difficulté d'obtenir des photos si on demande l'autorisation




Hi Jean Baptiste  

Je vais souvent revoir ces photos postées dans les premières pages de ce sujet,
tu as bien fait de re-poster (pour les pas curieux), tu sais que j'aime beaucoup 
cette mama et que j'ai toujours été saisi par la "scène de vie" qu'elle représente.
Et qu'elle aurait été impossible avec l'assentiment de cette brave dame.
Pour la deuxième j'y vois une légèreté et une dynamique qui aurait demandé des
heures de patience ou beaucoup de chance sans complicité, mais elle ne fait pas 
"posée" (style qui me plait moins en photo).

Il y a un sujet en ce moment sur le forum photo, on est tous d'accord pour dire
que dans la mesure du possible, le mieux est de demander l'autorisation.
(et j'ajouterais, de se faire oublier aussitôt après)

Ce qui rejoint aussi la remarque du Gognol quant au droit de regard des "sujets"
sur la publication, ou tout du moins de leur exposition publique. L'internet
et le numérique, poussent à une facilité à "déballer" qui m'exaspère souvent.
J'imagine mal quelqu'un sortant dix fois par jour la photo de son chienchien
(par exemple) de son porte carte, ou alors on penserait à une sérieuse pathologie.

Ceci dit j'ai fini mon archivage, je vais donc vous dire à bientôt  

Tchô


----------



## turnover (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

>



   :love: 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi Jean Baptiste
> 
> Je vais souvent revoir ces photos postées dans les premières pages de ce sujet,
> tu as bien fait de re-poster (pour les pas curieux), tu sais que j'aime beaucoup
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok, en fait je ne voulais pas dire que je ne comprenais pas ceux qui le faisait, et je trouve ça très bien, simplement pour préciser à quel point j'ai du me forcer un peu pour mettre en ligne cette photo, voilà.
> 
> Héhé.
> 
> '+




Alors : Ah ok aussi  (je viens juste de voir ce post) 


Tu as bien fait de te forcer et de la poster, tiens ce matin madame scarab
qui était à l'autre bout de la pièce est venue jusqu'à mon écran et m'a demandé
qui avait fait ce superbe portrait.

Et pour mes blagues de Canoniste, j'avoue mon dernier boitier reflex argentique était un Fuji STX-1 


*Edit:* Hi Cédric  alors ce MPE-65 macro tu le prends ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le choix moral du photographe est vite fait non ?
> 
> PS: Haro sur le baudet...
> [/size][/size]


j'ai rarement approché le mot désir de si près, merci


----------



## turnover (9 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Edit:* Hi Cédric  alors ce MPE-65 macro tu le prends ? :love:


Tu tombes dedans    Je viens de passer commande  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes dedans    Je viens de passer commande  :bebe:  :bebe:





Alors les journées qui viennent vont te paraître très longues, superbe optique


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

Ai je réussi a faire passer le sentiment de solitude dans cette photo ? 







La même en grand  http://doofy1.free.fr/solitude.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rarement approché le mot désir de si près, merci



Et pour un priapique c'est rare le désir   

Tres belle photo au passage. Celle du Gognol aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2005)

J'ai un peu de mal à choisir entre ces deux ...


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu de mal à choisir entre ces deux ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celle ci je préfère...

(tiens, comme yoda je parle ?? :mouais: )


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci je préfère...
> 
> (tiens, comme yoda je parle ?? :mouais: )



bientôt... bientôt... en attendant la 6 va passer toute la série jusqu'à la libération finale....


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> bientôt... bientôt... en attendant la 6 va passer toute la série jusqu'à la libération finale....



Il est grand temps que la fin de la deuxième trilogie (qui est en fait la première) :rateau: arrive, car la ça devient pathologique...

Bref, la première photo choisir tu dois, jeune padawan...


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Je profite de ce thread pour vous annoncer que je viens de m'inscrire à mon futur Lycée.
Et j'ai pris l'option audiovisuelle, dans un an, si je suis un peu doué, je pourrai peut-être commencer à vous arriver à la cheville !


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ai je réussi a faire passer le sentiment de solitude dans cette photo ?
> 
> 
> 
> La même en grand  http://doofy1.free.fr/solitude.jpg



Je ne crois pas que ce soit la solitude qui me vienne en premier...
Plutôt la vulnaribilité ou la petitesse, sans doute du au fait qu'on a l'impression d'être une petite souris dans le caniveau et que le monde nous apparait bien grand...et hostile.

J'aime beaucoup ce cliché


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ai je réussi a faire passer le sentiment de solitude dans cette photo ?
> 
> La même en grand  http://doofy1.free.fr/solitude.jpg



Hello Franswa, j'étais justement entrain de déboucher les ombres et d'accentuer les contrastes moyens
sur ton fichier pour voir ton image autrement. Dans tous les cas Jarhom t'a très bien décrit ce qu'inspire
ta contre-plongée.

NightWalker, je préfère la preumz aussi, sans hésitation, cette grosse bague gêne beaucoup l'½il dans l'autre.




C'était scarab en dillétante 



ajout:



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance !
> J'ai un numérique maintenant !



Ahh pas vu tu as pris quoi ?


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est grand temps que la fin de la deuxième trilogie (qui est en fait la première) :rateau: arrive, car la ça devient pathologique...
> 
> Bref, la première photo choisir tu dois, jeune padawan...



Merci maître.......

Le plus dur ça va être de collectionner tous les DVD  t'imagines :

- 3 DVD de la version originale de 4, 5 et 6
- 3 DVD de la version remasterisée de 4, 5 et 6
- 3 DVD de 1, 2 et 3

rhââââ va falloir que je commence à économiser dès maintenant... 




			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ce thread pour vous annoncer que je viens de m'inscrire à mon futur Lycée.
> Et j'ai pris l'option audiovisuelle, dans un an, si je suis un peu doué, je pourrai peut-être commencer à vous arriver à la cheville !



Hummm... sais pas si on va te laisser nous arriver à la cheville... :love: :love:

Une chose que je n'arrive pas à sentir avec le numérique c'est les sensations du "viser"... Quand je prends une photo avec mon appareil argentique, j'aime bien prendre mon temps... sentir ce que je vois dans le viseur pour éventuellement corriger le cadrage... Et c'est cette sensation que je n'arrive pas à sentir avec mon APN...

Tu peux déjà commencer à prendre des photos... la pratique... il n'y a pas mieux que la pratique...

En fait, AvrilSept... c'était ton anniversaire il y a deux jours ???


----------



## alan.a (9 Avril 2005)

C'est amusant ce choix sur une théière, ce soir j'hésite aussi sur 3 cadrages à proposer.
Il s'agit de thé vert, du GunPowder, pas de ma collection de crottes de nez.













Je débute dans la photo de catalogue, Jean Mimi !!!! au secours !!! :rose:


----------



## sergio (9 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant ce choix sur une théière, ce soir j'hésite aussi sur 3 cadrages à proposer.
> Il s'agit de thé vert, du GunPowder, pas de ma collection de crottes de nez.
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je préfère celle du milieu !!
Pas mal comme cliché
C koi ton matos ??


----------



## NightWalker (9 Avril 2005)

J'aime le cadrage de la première photo, mais ce qui me gène c'est le flou au premier plan... finalement, des trois je préfère la dernière...


----------



## sergio (9 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu de mal à choisir entre ces deux ...




Préfère largement la première également !!
Très réussie.


----------



## alan.a (9 Avril 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> C koi ton matos ??



Un simple EOS 1 Ds II, en lumière naturelle, j'ai pas de dos numérique moyen format pour faire ce genre de clichés.


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

La première pour NightWalker
et la première aussi pour alan.


----------



## jahrom (9 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant ce choix sur une théière, ce soir j'hésite aussi sur 3 cadrages à proposer.
> Il s'agit de thé vert, du GunPowder, pas de ma collection de crottes de nez.
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi ce sera celle ci.
Le sujet centré est assez éfficace.
Sinon j'aurais bien vu la première mais sans coupé le bas du pot...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera celle ci.
> Le sujet centré est assez éfficace.
> Sinon j'aurais bien vu la première mais sans coupé le bas du pot...




Alan, pour moi 

La première pour sa PDC bien qu'elle soit un poil difficile à définir, mais on est dans le produit.
(je crois qu'on a une toute petite impression de penché)

Pour la troisième j'aurais bien vu les "rayures" du fond dans le sens vertical, mais si les reflets
jaunes sur la droite de la tasse te conviennent elle le fait bien comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour la troisième j'aurais bien vu les "rayures" du fond dans le sens vertical




Ceci dit pas sur 
Je dis sans doute ça parce que j'aurais eu tendance à cadrer bien paralléle sur la première bande en bas,
en fait elle me plait bien comme ça, la prendre carément de dessus ou presque pourrait aussi faciliter la
gestion de la PDC thé net/fond tout flou, j'ai l'impression que tu cherchais cet effet ?

Parce que là en montant le thé en dôme et en étant presque à la verticale ça le ré-aplatira et tu peux
 encore jouer sur la PDC du thé, tu as quoi là comme optiques avec ton monstre ?

*Edit* Je suis long à la détente ce soir   Mais ça aurait du me sauter aux yeux tout de suite !


Déjà, il veulent du vertical ou de l'horizontal ??
(tellement l'habitude de tes formats carrés que j'ai pas percuté  )

PS: j'ai édité un poil le truc sur le "dôme" aussi


----------



## ficelle (10 Avril 2005)

... la gringa !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance !
> J'ai un numérique maintenant !
> Juste pour l'essayer, jai fait quelques photos l'autre jour.
> 
> Et voilà Paul, ma première photo ici !


----------



## alan.a (10 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit pas sur
> Je dis sans doute ça parce que j'aurais eu tendance à cadrer bien paralléle sur la première bande en bas,
> en fait elle me plait bien comme ça, la prendre carément de dessus ou presque pourrait aussi faciliter la
> gestion de la PDC thé net/fond tout flou, j'ai l'impression que tu cherchais cet effet ?
> ...



C'est une bonne idée, je vais essayer ça en rentrant,là c'est vacances. Mais je crois que nos pinaillages sont déjà bien au délà des désirs du client !!! 

Zou en route.





PS : Les 3 photos du thé sont faites avec mon chti APN (Rollei dr 5100 pour ceux qui ne le savent pas)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> PS : Les 3 photos du thé sont faites avec mon chti APN (Rollei dr 5100 pour ceux qui ne le savent pas)




 j'en étais sur !


(oui les plongées à 90° sont pas mal dans ce cas pour gérer la PDC sans plein format ou décentrement,
c'est un poil plus dur d'obtenir du volume, et ça a un coté "Japonisan")

  D'ailleurs j'édite, encore à ce sujet je trouve vachement bien la fonction crop du *D2X* (6,8 megapixels)
qui semble être prévue pour aller encore plus vite, mais le rectangle de selection (sans affichage permanent  )
est génial aussi pour cadrer avec le hors champ comme certains télémétriques, le recadrage
anticipé ne sera jamais aussi précis. De toute façon je pense que tu manques un peu de résolution pour pratiquer ça.
En tout cas espérons que Canon y pensera avec les résolutions qui grimpent.

Bon allez zou j'ai du DVD à graver et un script d'export tiff à mettre au point


----------



## tedy (10 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne idée, je vais essayer ça en rentrant,là c'est vacances. Mais je crois que nos pinaillages sont déjà bien au délà des désirs du client !!!
> 
> Zou en route.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhhhhhhh Roscof.... 

Superbe coin!!! magnifiques paysages...
Notre maison de famille se trouve à 20 Km de roscof... 
Et l'ile de Batz...
bref j'arrete! c'est une destination de premier choix!  
Vivement cet été!


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous! Bonne fin d'après-midi!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2005)

Un petit tour en Italie? Cliquez sur l'image


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

Ce week-end, quelqu'un m'a fait livrer des fleurs!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour en Italie? Cliquez sur l'image



Je suis allé faire un tour sur ton site... elles sont belles tes photos


----------



## Franswa (11 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit la solitude qui me vienne en premier...
> Plutôt la vulnaribilité ou la petitesse, sans doute du au fait qu'on a l'impression d'être une petite souris dans le caniveau et que le monde nous apparait bien grand...et hostile.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ce cliché


 Merci 
Je vois... On pourrait se prendre pour un méguot de clop dans un caniveau qui n'est pas forcement "seul" pour voir cette scene...
Donc, maintenant, il faut que je trouve un point de vue qui fasse ressentir la solitude dans la ville !!! Je crois que je vais bien m'amuser cette semaine 
Si vous avez des idées :love: hésitez pas


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Donc, maintenant, il faut que je trouve un point de vue qui fasse ressentir la solitude dans la ville !!! Je crois que je vais bien m'amuser cette semaine
> Si vous avez des idées :love: hésitez pas



Moi j'ai ca:






-> c'est pas parce qu'il y a plein de monde autour qu'on ne peut pas se sentir seul


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss."

j'aime bien ta nouvelle galerie :thumb:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2005)

Merci 
J'ai pas encore eu le temps de créer le lien depuis ma page d'acceuil mais ca va pas tarder


----------



## AntoineD (11 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant ce choix sur une théière, ce soir j'hésite aussi sur 3 cadrages à proposer.
> Il s'agit de thé vert, du GunPowder, pas de ma collection de crottes de nez.
> 
> 
> Je débute dans la photo de catalogue, Jean Mimi !!!! au secours !!! :rose:




je trouve le flou ds deux premières un peu gênant... 

Ça donne l'impression que tu t'es "raté" sur le bord...  Pas ton genre 
Mais si c'est fait avec le rollei... Don't bother


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour en Italie? Cliquez sur l'image




Hi JP  

Je vois que tu as fait chauffer le E-300, ça doit te changer des délais habituels de développement 
On a un bon rendu en général, tu n'as pas mis trop de temps à le prendre en main,
on devine ce que ça donnera quand tu connaitras ce putain de manuel par c½ur.

J'aime beaucoup celle que tu as posté et aussi 







Jolie galerie  

Franswa, et si tu essayais de faire oublier que tu est derrière l'objectif pour
commencer, tu verras pour les cadrages impressionants d'après ces premiers
essais. Prends des scènes de vie, ou des lieux en cadrant le plus simplement.

Un lieu, même bien propret peut faire l'affaire (enfin je crois  )










*edit:* Expli des conditions de prise de vue de la deuze sur cette page 
(parce qu'on a souvent tendance à croire que mes images sont retouchées à mort, n'est ce pas Mr AntoineD)


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Un lieu, même bien propret peut faire l'affaire (enfin je crois  )


 
faudrait peut-être le regonfler, ce ballon.. 

(toujours aussi chouette)


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> On a un bon rendu en général, tu n'as pas mis trop de temps à le prendre en main,
> on devine ce que ça donnera quand tu connaitras ce putain de manuel par c½ur.


 
Merci maitre scarab'  
Pour ce qui est de la prise en main faut reconnaitre que c'est "que" de la tof de touriste donc pas trop compliqué a réussir meme sans avoir lu le mode d'emplois 
Par contre j'ai souvent été obligé de déboucher les ombres sous PS (comme sur la photo que tu cite par ex.). Je trouve que quand il y a de grosses différences de luminosité dans le cadre, le E 300 a soit tendance a griller la photo soit a provoquer des ombres trop prononcées (selon où on fait le point) et c'est dans ce genre de domaine que je pense pouvoir améliorer le résultat dès le départ (sans retouche donc) en lisant le mode d'emplois.


----------



## Klakmuf (11 Avril 2005)

Petite promenade en Normandie : chateau et chapelle de Beuvreuil.






C'est dingue ce qu'une tof aussi couillon peut-être diffiile à prendre.   :rose:


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Avril 2005)

Dans la série "coccinelles en mode macro"...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci maitre scarab'



P'tit con   (heureusement que tu tires la langue  merci pour ça :love: )



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la prise en main faut reconnaitre que c'est "que" de la tof de touriste donc pas trop compliqué a réussir meme sans avoir lu le mode d'emplois
> Par contre j'ai souvent été obligé de déboucher les ombres sous PS (comme sur la photo que tu cite par ex.). Je trouve que quand il y a de grosses différences de luminosité dans le cadre, le E 300 a soit tendance a griller la photo soit a provoquer des ombres trop prononcées (selon où on fait le point) et c'est dans ce genre de domaine que je pense pouvoir améliorer le résultat dès le départ (sans retouche donc) en lisant le mode d'emplois.



C'est vrai qu'on sent le débouchage dans celle que j'ai cité, et qu'elle aurait mérité
un éclairage un poil plus violent sur les immeubles, mais à la base c'est sans doute
du aussi à ton choix. Bon en voyage on a pas toujours le temps de revenir sur son
"ouvrage" à la bonne heure. Ceci dit beaucoup de photographes qui travaillent sur
du paysage font 2 poses (une pour les hautes lumières, une pour les basses lumières)
et les mixent en gardant les parties qui les intéressent, trépied obligatoire, mais à
méditer, par contre ce genre de travail semble aller à l'opposé de ce que tu cherches
(JPG utilisable en direct), mais comme j'essaie de pousser notre Paul (inter)national
au RAW j'en ferais de même avec toi 

Parce que là vous avez accès à votre labo perso et c'est magique.
Pour exemple ton RAW exposé moyennement: 1 tu le "sur-exposes" pour les basses lumières,
2 tu le sous-exposes pour les hautes lumières, ensuites tu fusionnes les deux en ne gardant
que l'expo correcte de chaque, ça prend du temps, mais le résultat sera là.

J'aimerais une bonne fois pour toute qu'un photographe "argentique" dise
qu'on sur-expose ou sous-expose un film au développement, et que les
développeurs Photoshop n'ont pas inventé les masques (ou calques lissés)
tout seuls, ça se pratiquait déjà bien avant pour les tirages ...
tout comme comme les retouches à la plumme...
Mais là je laisse la parole aux spécialistes qui pratiquent chaque jour 

Merde   un retournement est devenu une retouche numérique pour certains !!
alors que présenter un tirage à l'envers n'a pas de conséquence pour les mêmes.

Sinon si tu veux faire du fichier traité à 100% réglé sur la compression JPG, bah c'est expo logique obligée.
(soleil dans ton dos à 45° et tout ira bien dans le meilleur des mondes)

Yvos, le ballon c'est sa taille normale 
Tiens s'il n'avait pas eu cette couleur je n'aurais pas fait la photo  (merci)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série "coccinelles en mode macro"...




Hihi   


PS: cherche trouduc pour pose macro, bien payé si motivé


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> P'tit con   (heureusement que tu tires la langue  merci pour ça :love: )


   



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour exemple ton RAW exposé moyennement: 1 tu le "sur-exposes" pour les basses lumières,
> 2 tu le sous-exposes pour les hautes lumières, ensuites tu fusionnes les deux en ne gardant
> que l'expo correcte de chaque, ça prend du temps, mais le résultat sera là.



C'est probablement une excellente solution pour de la photo "pro" mais en voyage ca suppose 2 contraintes énormes et pour moi quasi irréalisable: avoir un gros pied bien stable (c'est encombrant mais passe encore) et surtout le RAW c'est tres tres tres volumineux: quelques photos et tu es bon pour rentrer a la maison pour vider tes cartes mémoires...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est probablement une excellente solution pour de la photo "pro" mais en voyage ca suppose 2 contraintes énormes et pour moi quasi irréalisable: avoir un gros pied bien stable (c'est encombrant mais passe encore) et surtout le RAW c'est tres tres tres volumineux: quelques photos et tu es bon pour rentrer a la maison pour vider tes cartes mémoires...





Ra(w) !  hihi 

Je me suis mal exprimé alors   1 RAW= 2 expos (ou plus) différentes, donc très bonne alternative au trèpied 
Coco quand on a du beau matos on tire pas sur la carte mémoire   

Maintenant pour le JPG c'est sans soucis sauf que pour la photo
dont on parlait, t'es arrivé un poil trop tard, le soleil est à gauche
des habitations donc elles sont dans l'ombre. Maintenant tu as peut
être possibilité de changer la compression du fichier juste après la
prise, Canon fait ça. Comme ça à toi de juger au coup par coup,
regardes toujours si tu as une touche qui te permettrait la sauvegarde
RAW si tu est en JPG ou inversement.


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2005)

va falloir que je fasse le plein de cartes SD pour partir dans 2 semaines alors..holala, je vais encore me faire engueuler


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ra(w) !  hihi
> 
> Je me suis mal exprimé alors   1 RAW= 2 expos (ou plus) différentes, donc très bonne alternative au trèpied
> Coco quand on a du beau matos on tire pas sur la carte mémoire
> ...



Faut vraiment que je lise ce mode d'emplois  

Si non pour ce qui est d'etre arrivé trop tard, bah oui mais bon, 5 heures de marche quand meme et pas du plas en plus! 

Tiens au fait tu t'y prend comment pour déboucher les ombres? Avec les courbes? Paske moi j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir travaillé a la tronconneuse... un petit tuto a l'arrche?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait tu t'y prend comment pour déboucher les ombres? Avec les courbes?



Les niveaux c'est pareil en plus intuitif pour démarrer, ellipse de selection, contour progressif et cocher lisser,
pour le contour progressif choisis 150 à 200px avec tes 8 mégapixels pour ne pas avoir des différences
de réglages trop marquées, un joli fondu quoi. Dans ta fenêtre de niveaux, sur la couche RVB suis la
courbe, mais doucement quand même.

Tu peux faire ça avec la luminosité mais c'est plus casse gueule (surtout pas le contraste, les niveaux ou les courbes font ça mieux)

Après quand tu est habitué aux calques tu passes aux masques mais c'est pas obligé.

Sinon /image/réglages/ton clairs-tons foncés, est très efficace tout simplement.

En fait tout à l'heure ce n'était pas un reproche la lumière trop tardive,
mais ton boitier fait ce qu'il peut et toi aussi, quand tu est obligé de
faire un choix en haute et basse lumière, mais tu as raison de chercher
à en tirer les meilleurs résultats... Apprendre ce putain de manuel par c½ur


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Sinon /image/réglages/ton clairs-tons foncés, est très efficace tout simplement.


C'est la technique que j'ai utilisé (associé a un petit boost de la saturation) 

Merci pour le topo


----------



## AntoineD (12 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais une bonne fois pour toute qu'un photographe "argentique" dise
> qu'on sur-expose ou sous-expose un film au développement, et que les
> développeurs Photoshop n'ont pas inventé les masques (ou calques lissés)



ok, j'avoue...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)




----------



## I-bouk (12 Avril 2005)

Voilà, je trouve ce sujet magnifique ! et chapeau a tout les artistes qui nous montre des photos magnifique ?

Bon , je pose ma petite contribution a ce superbe catalogue, malgré que je suis loin d'être un pro en photographie....

Voilà donc des petite photo de chemin de bois vers chez moi pris cette automne !





















Bon je fait ça avec un petit Sony cybershot DSC-P93A ! et je compte lui remettre un zoom manuel supplémentaire !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... mais comme j'essaie de pousser notre Paul (inter)national
> au RAW j'en ferais de même avec toi
> 
> Parce que là vous avez accès à votre labo perso et c'est magique.
> ...




 
J'y viendrais mais je vais d'abord essayer de maîtriser mon APN et surtout d'avoir un peu de temps libre. 

Bon, je vais allez voyager sur le site JPmiss.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



 on avait dit pas de photos compromettantes !


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2005)

Bravo pour ce superbe album Italien !!!!
Et avec quelle boîte à images ??


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2005)

Oupss !!! ma trompé de message !!!  Excusez moi .
Je voulais juste féliciter JPMISS pour son album sur l' Italie !!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Oupss !!! ma trompé de message !!!  Excusez moi .
> Je voulais juste féliciter JPMISS pour son album sur l' Italie !!!



Merci 
Note bien qu'il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un album sur l'Italie mais plutot sur un tout petit bout de l'Italie car c'est grand l'Italie. A ce propos il faut aller en Italie meme si c'est un peu cher. C'est tres beau, on y mange tres bien et les Italiens sont vraiment tres sympas ( "Les Italiens sont des Francais de bonne humeur" Cocteau  ) Et je vous parle meme pas des Italiennes... :love:  

Pour la boite a image c'est un Olympus E-300 tout frais et dont je ne maitrise pas encore pleinement les possibilités


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## NightWalker (12 Avril 2005)

C'est bôôôô..... c'est où ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est bôôôô..... c'est où ?



Au pif je dirais la Beauce.

Jolies courbes et jolies couleurs


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Souvenirs pas loin...  ​


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au pif je dirais la Beauce.
> 
> Jolies courbes et jolies couleurs



nope, c'est la Picardie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nope, c'est la Picardie




 Joli, je ne sais pas la taille de l'image, mais tu as un beau recadrage à faire là dedans 


Hello Macelène, et la gnôle tu la cache sous le siège 

Bises  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nope, c'est la Picardie



Ah bon? 
Pour moi la Picardie c'etait ça:


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2005)

Je poste nuitamment une photo de nuit...


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?
> Pour moi la Picardie c'etait ça:



Non, ça c'est le Picardie, pas la Picardie (salut, alem   )


----------



## olof (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> Note bien qu'il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un album sur l'Italie mais plutot sur un tout petit bout de l'Italie car c'est grand l'Italie. A ce propos il faut aller en Italie meme si c'est un peu cher. C'est tres beau, on y mange tres bien et les Italiens sont vraiment tres sympas ( "Les Italiens sont des Francais de bonne humeur" Cocteau  ) Et je vous parle meme pas des Italiennes... :love:
> 
> Pour la boite a image c'est un Olympus E-300 tout frais et dont je ne maitrise pas encore pleinement les possibilités



Dis voir jpmiss, si c'est pas indiscret, tu as fait combien de temps en Italie et surtout combien de photos en tout ???

Merci !


----------



## AntoineD (13 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde



Je ne voudrais pas faire le psy de seconde zone ou quoi, mais je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'idée que cette photo est submergée de courbes féminines... 

Inconscient ou...?

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ce qui fait que la mini-forêt décharnée à gauche (je cherche le terme exact mais, dans l'attente...) me semble aussi déséquilibrante que nécessaire.

Joli, en tout cas.


----------



## fredtravers (13 Avril 2005)

A defaut d'être subliminal, serait ce sub libidinal ?  
Disons que chacun peut y voir de façon plus ou moins consciente ce que son cerveau désire, puisqu'il s'agit d'interprétation ...
Les symbolismes sexuels, au sens freudien du terme, sont légions dans la photographie, puisque c'est un art visuel, donc du domaine du voyeurisme, donc infantile.
Les élements phalliques et vénusiens se retrouvent dans presque toutes les photographies de ce fil de discussion  , et c'est bien ainsi.
Il ne faut cependant pas y voir le mal, mais le Mâle, pas y voir des courbes mais La Femme.
Et c'est bien ainsi que cela nous donne du plaisir, peu importe le pourquoi et le comment.

Allez continuez à nous donner des regards personnels sur quelque chose de futile, donc indispensable !


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas faire le psy de seconde zone ou quoi, mais je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'idée que cette photo est submergée de courbes féminines...
> 
> Inconscient ou...?
> 
> ...


 

hé hé, qui sait..


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Joli, je ne sais pas la taille de l'image, mais tu as un beau recadrage à faire là dedans


 

heu... ...dans quel genre?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu... ...dans quel genre?


(dans le genre sans les bosquets d'arbres qui seraient plus jolis à la "belle" saison)

Laisses tomber  pas sur le forum   Les paysages vont finir par être classés X 

Postes un ½uf ça devient un vagin     une asperge ...    et hop on te gâche la nourriture en moins de deux  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Postes un ½uf ça devient un vagin   une asperge ...  et hop on te gâche la nourriture en moins de deux :mouais:


 
ah oui, c'est vrai ça, c'était sympa ton oeuf


----------



## AntoineD (13 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (dans le genre sans les bosquets d'arbres qui seraient plus jolis à la "belle" saison)



Certains aiment, d'autres pas.






Ah ! Ces photographes...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir jpmiss, si c'est pas indiscret, tu as fait combien de temps en Italie et surtout combien de photos en tout ???
> 
> Merci !


 
Comme tu peux le constater au nombre de sites assez réduit il s'agissait d'un bref séjour de quelques jours (4 pour etre précis). Une sorte d'escapade comme il disent sur lastminute...
Quant au nombre de photos, j'ai du en faire pas loin de 200. C'est l'avantage du numérique du shoote un peu dans tous les sens sans trop te poser de question et tu fais le tri apres. En plus je voulais tester ce nouvel APN d'où une certaine frénésie sur le déclencheur


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas faire le psy de seconde zone ou quoi, mais je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'idée que cette photo est submergée de courbes féminines...


Erotomane!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas faire le psy de seconde zone ou quoi, mais je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'idée que cette photo est submergée de courbes féminines...
> 
> Inconscient ou...?
> .


Non, je vois même ton point de vue


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Les élements phalliques et vénusiens se retrouvent dans presque toutes les photographies de ce fil de discussion


 
Ah oui en effet. Rien que sur cette page on a:



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

>


 




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​


 
Et



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> d'un bref séjour de quelques jours (4 pour etre précis). Une sorte d'escapade comme il disent sur lastminute...
> Quant au nombre de photos, j'ai du en faire pas loin de 200.


 

aaaaaaaaaaarggggggh.

je vais partir 3 semaines, ça va être dur de faire tout rentrer sur une carte de 512


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui en effet. Rien que sur cette page on a...


 
ba quand on voit le nombre de tours qui se dressent fièrement sur tes photos italiennes, hein...là, ya rien d'inconscient


----------



## macelene (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui en effet. Rien que sur cette page on a:



  ben quoi ma photo...?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba quand on voit le nombre de tours qui se dressent fièrement sur tes photos italiennes, hein...là, ya rien d'inconscient


 
C'est pas de ma faute si les Italiens sont obsédés!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Certains aiment, d'autres pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Humm pas dis que j'aimais pas, mais qu'il peut y avoir une autre façon de la traiter 
(qui t'aurais franchement émoustillé pour le coup  Grand fou  :rateau: ).

Mais je préfère il est vra,i les arbres nus (   ) dans un contexte arride en règle générale.
Mais il y a forcément des exeptions pour infirmer cette remarque, sans doute même dans mon folio perso d'ailleurs.


----------



## kitetrip (13 Avril 2005)

Un photo du jardin d'un copine :







  Comme quoi la campagne, ça a du bon !


----------



## olof (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu peux le constater au nombre de sites assez réduit il s'agissait d'un bref séjour de quelques jours (4 pour etre précis). Une sorte d'escapade comme il disent sur lastminute...
> Quant au nombre de photos, j'ai du en faire pas loin de 200. C'est l'avantage du numérique du shoote un peu dans tous les sens sans trop te poser de question et tu fais le tri apres. En plus je voulais tester ce nouvel APN d'où une certaine frénésie sur le déclencheur


C'est sur, je pratique aussi le numérique de la même manière. Et c'est sur que ça dépend aussi de l'endroit où tu te trouves. Y'a des coins plus photogéniques que d'autres ! Et là où tu étais, y'a assez à faire !!!


----------



## I-bouk (13 Avril 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Un photo du jardin d'un copine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dommage de la cabane avec tout ce grillage en fond ! sinon l'arbre et le banc sont magnifique


----------



## kitetrip (13 Avril 2005)

Ouais c'est vrai... en fait derrière y'a un petit canal (plein de vase) et pleins de petits potagers ont poussé ça et là


----------



## kitetrip (13 Avril 2005)

En fait il suffisait simplement de se retourner...


----------



## I-bouk (13 Avril 2005)

kitetrip --> j'arrive pas a t'envoyer de point ! mais en tout cas cette photo et sublime ! ça se situe ou ?

Tu aurai moyen de te reculé un peu ! prendre l'arbre et le banc sur la gauche de la photo et le chateau en fond a droite sans la maison neuve ?

Je sais j'en demande ! mais c'est clair que là je pense que ça serai parfait ...


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

un peu de meringue pour le dessert?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un peu de meringue pour le dessert?




Tu tends le baton (    ) pour te faire battre  


 


Et cette destination alors, ça se prépare ?


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu tends le baton (    ) pour te faire battre




je suis en train d'inspecter ma photothèque, et il faut bien reconnaître qu'il y a un nombre non négligeable de protubérences 





			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et cette destination alors, ça se prépare ?



ouais ouais, vivement le départ  (au retour, vous allez souffrir avec les cartes postales que je vais scanner)


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

Pour rester dans le baton... 
Photos prise dans le parc du chateau de chantilly...


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

encore une petite mais dans un autre registre... 

Après des mois à parcourir le monde pour retrouver ZORRO j'ai du abandonner mes recherches fautes de moyens... 
Mais c'est un vicieux car il sait que je le cherchais.... 
Il y a deux jours en ouvrant ma fenêtre:




Il cherche à m'avoir à l'usure....


----------



## I-bouk (13 Avril 2005)

Très *Z*olie...


----------



## kitetrip (14 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> kitetrip --> j'arrive pas a t'envoyer de point ! mais en tout cas cette photo et sublime ! ça se situe ou ?
> 
> Tu aurai moyen de te reculé un peu ! prendre l'arbre et le banc sur la gauche de la photo et le chateau en fond a droite sans la maison neuve ?
> 
> Je sais j'en demande ! mais c'est clair que là je pense que ça serai parfait ...


 
C'est à Pamproux, en plein dans le département des Deux Sèvres (79). C'est un petit bourg assez paumé, mais très joli.

Par contre, je ne pourrais reprendre des photos que ce week-end... En fait j'habite Tours et il y a 140km à faire  

Un peu de patience... En espérant que le beau temps soit là !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train d'inspecter ma photothèque, et il faut bien reconnaître qu'il y a un nombre non négligeable de protubérences


Hi Hi


----------



## I-bouk (14 Avril 2005)

kitetrip -> Vivement ce week-end    


jpmiss -> Sublime ( Si ça a bien beugé comme je le pense est que tu n'aurais reçu que "SU" )


----------



## AntoineD (14 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> encore une petite mais dans un autre registre...
> 
> Après des mois à parcourir le monde pour retrouver ZORRO j'ai du abandonner mes recherches fautes de moyens...
> Mais c'est un vicieux car il sait que je le cherchais....
> ...



pas mal, comme hasard


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, comme hasard


 
Excellent en effet


----------



## AntoineD (14 Avril 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de patience... En espérant que le beau temps soit là !



ahhh.... cette obsession du beau temps...


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2005)

un peu de scène ...


----------



## maiwen (14 Avril 2005)

jveux le même costume  :love: 

c'est la princesse Amidala ?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2005)

un perso dans final fantasy si met souvenir son bon (enfin lequel exactement c'est plus dur :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2005)

quelque part au japon ...


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

Je continue dans la photographie sportive...


----------



## tedy (14 Avril 2005)

ça pagaie sévère...
Un jour faudra que j'aille voir une compèt j'ai un copain qui était champion de france y a quelques années maintenant


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> ça pagaie sévère...
> Un jour faudra que j'aille voir une compèt j'ai un copain qui était champion de france y a quelques années maintenant



Champion de france en slalom ?

Si tu veux tu peux commencer par faire une descente sur le plus gros bassin du monde de slalom.... sur mon casque !

un petit tour sur ma signature...


----------



## tedy (14 Avril 2005)

oui en slalom quand il avait genre 14 ans je crois  

Impressionant la descente


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

SUper jolie ta photo Mackie!  superbes couleurs


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelque part au japon ...


 

sympa!

moi qui rêve d'aller au Japon! :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2005)

si j'avais eu un pied il y aurai eu un beau ciel :rateau:


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si j'avais eu un pied il y aurai eu un beau ciel :rateau:


 
le problème c'est que tu en avais deux et tu ne savais pas comment te débarasser du deuxième


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

Je suis tout le temps au boulot, je n'ai pas énormément de chose à photographier durant les nuits. 
Je prépare des images pour une présentation.


----------



## mactambour (14 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un peu de scène ...



Ta photo de scène !! j'admire tout .. les couleurs le geste la présentation... félicitations   

Hélas je m'en tiens aux fleurs.. mais...:rose: 








​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

(rien à poster   j'ai attendu la journée qu'un con de cigne veuille bien s'envoler sur le Rhône, mais bon j'ai bronzé  )




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout le temps au boulot, je n'ai pas énormément de chose à photographier durant les nuits.
> Je prépare des images pour une présentation.




Moi j'aime bien ça 

Jolies couleurs... avec un coté un peu plus flashy  ( faudrait de quoi éclairer un poil plus Paul  )

580 EX Powah avec ton vindé 
Nan Silvia pas taper :love:   il sont un peu chers mais redoutables   ... pour mieux t'éclairer, parce que tu le mérites bien


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (rien à poster   j'ai attendu la journée qu'un con de cigne veuille bien s'envoler sur le Rhône, mais bon j'ai bronzé  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu le nombre d'heures sup que je me tappe pour le moment, pourquoi pas.  
Non, non Silvia, je rigole, j'ai assez.


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout le temps au boulot, je n'ai pas énormément de chose à photographier durant les nuits.
> Je prépare des images pour une présentation.



La première me fout froid dans le dos!  Je vais devoir tenir mon Squal à distance de l'ordi, parce que s'il voit ça, il risque bien de nous faire un malaise  Et y aura pas d'infirmière Silvia pour le soigner (ni d'infirmier Popol non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## turnover (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## maiwen (14 Avril 2005)

j'aime beaucoup la mise a la suite de ces deux images ...


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2005)

mackie, ya un papillon là !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> ​


Modérateur!!!! :modo: :modo: :modo: 

  

Superbe(s)!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>




T'as reçu le 65 macro 
Tu sais déjà ce que j'en pense de celle 


*edit:*...là


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

toi, turnover, tu dois les payer super cher tes modèles pour avoir des poses comme ca...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> ​



 elle sont vrais ces bestioles?     

superbe !!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu dois les payer super cher tes modèles pour avoir des poses comme ca...


 
Bof! C'est des mouches de l'europe de l'est ça. C'est pas tres gourmand et ça ferait n'importe quoi pour quiter sa cité stalinienne et sa traban...


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

ah ouais, y'a des combines et tout...


----------



## turnover (14 Avril 2005)

Merci tout le monde.   

jpmiss :   Comment tu trouves le E-300 ?
jeanmi : oui mais celle là elle est faite avec le 50mm   (me manque un flash ! j'attend des retours du MT-24  )
El_ChiCo : C'est pas cher, un tas de fumier pas loin     
robertav : Scatophaga stercovaria

P.S : le scato devrait vous mettre sur la voie


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2005)

heu, je veux pas dire, mais elles sont mortelles tes photos, turnover


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> jeanmi : oui mais celle là elle est faite avec le 50mm   (me manque un flash ! j'attend des retours du MT-24  )




Tu m'embrouilles toi avec tes optiques    déjà ton 17-40 L s'était transformé en 18-50 EX  tu l'as toujours celui là ?   

Tu as commandé un annulaire ?

Superbes tes mouches à ...purin, cadrage bien bien   ...vu la vitesse je me demandais avec quoi tu avais éclairé  :mouais:


----------



## turnover (14 Avril 2005)

Ben j'hésitais entre le 17-40L et le 18-50 EX. J'ai pris le 18-50 et je l'ai toujours. Le papet est pris avec .

Le MT-24 est composé de deux réflecteurs et je l'ai pas encore pris, j'attend avis d'autres utilisateurs (d'ou les retours  ).

Les mouches sont prises avec le soleil plein pot à droite et mon flash interne donc de face avec un cache en plexiglas mais sur le coup il s'est décollé à cause du vent. 1/1000s | F/7.5 | -1.3EV | ISO100 <- lé pas bien senti la compensation d'expo ?


----------



## mfay (14 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Hélas je m'en tiens aux fleurs.. mais...:rose:




Ca me rappelle une de mes photos l'année dernière :





Ca doit être encore le printemps 

Tiens, au fait, le printemps c'est le retour du Ski, et ça c'est ma jambe après la déchirure musculaire (beuark) :





Sinon les deux mouches rouges sont superbes, alors je propose deux mouchettes oranges :



​


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

au fait, je n'ai pas félicité jpmiss pour ses photos de Turquie. Bien la Capadoce. Très belle région


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Avril 2005)

Salut tous !  J'ai laissé une ou deux questions en suspend, désolé, il faut que je lise le manuel pour y répondre...  :rose:  :rateau: 

Bravo à tous en tout cas    




Hop  




J'ai regretté mon pied, à main levée c'est jamais top. mais bon...


----------



## nikolo (15 Avril 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> [/center]​




Belle déchirure.

J'en connais un sur ce forum qui va apprécié.​


----------



## mxmac (15 Avril 2005)

c'est degueu... paul, pourquoi il a la jambe toute bleu rouge vert jaune noir ??? y c'est pris une rouste de sa femme oui !!!! www.hommebattu.fr....


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2005)

Je ne vais pas commencer à poster mes "plus belles photos de plaies" 
Là, j'ai de belles photos qui même avec l'habitude sont beurk, beurk.
Par contre, j'essaie d'amélioré ma façon de prendre ce type de photo. 
Qui sait, avec de belles lumières, de bon réglage, elles seront peut-être esthétiques.


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais pas commencer à poster mes "plus belles photos de plaies"
> Là, j'ai de belles photos qui même avec l'habitude sont beurk, beurk.
> Par contre, j'essaie d'amélioré ma façon de prendre ce type de photo.
> Qui sait, avec de belles lumières, de bon réglage, elles seront peut-être esthétiques.



Plus tard moi je veux être médecin légiste et/ou expert en criminologie...
:rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Avril 2005)

Il pleut comme vache qui pisse, le we commence bien...

Une vieille diapo de votre serviteur âgé de 3 ans à l'époque où il vivait avec ses parents dans un bungalow au bord de l'Océan Indien à Majunga (Madagascar).

Cul-nul toute la journée à courir après des crabes et à manger des langoustes grillées au petit-dèj: c'est peut être ça le paradis !


----------



## jfr (16 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut comme vache qui pisse, le we commence bien...
> 
> Une vieille diapo de votre serviteur âgé de 3 ans à l'époque où il vivait avec ses parents dans un bungalow au bord de l'Océan Indien à Majunga (Madagascar).
> 
> Cul-nul toute la journée à courir après des crabes et à manger des langoustes grillées au petit-dèj: c'est peut être ça le paradis !



Si c'est pas ça, ça s'en rapproche sérieusement en tout cas ! 
Très jolie tranche de vie...

Que de magnifiques photos ces jours derniers ! 
-> jpmiss : l'interface de ton site, c'est toi qui l'as conçue ou il y a un modèle quelque part ? (je trouve ça simple, efficace et très agréable à pratiquer...)


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2005)

je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà postée celle là, si c'est le cas, désolé..


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> -> jpmiss : l'interface de ton site, c'est toi qui l'as conçue ou il y a un modèle quelque part ? (je trouve ça simple, efficace et très agréable à pratiquer...)



Merci  J'ai fait ca avec Freeway. c'est assez simple d'utilisation (la preuve j'y arrive  )


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà postée celle là, si c'est le cas, désolé..



Il me semble l'avoir deja vue mais c'est pas grave elle est tres belle


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

Ici non plus il ne fait pas tres beau mais ca change


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

un p'tit tour dans le jardin de mes parent avec le 50 mm f 2,5 Macro Canon


----------



## Yakamya (17 Avril 2005)

Salut

voici quelque une de mes photographies 















PS : reproduction et impression interdite sans mon accord !!


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

toujours en macro


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Avril 2005)

Fin d'un papillon, cet après midi...

















 Tout à plus de 300mm (phobie   )


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

profitons de ce beau beau :love:


----------



## AntoineD (17 Avril 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> PS : reproduction et impression interdite sans mon accord !!



Entière en matière fracassante...
Dommage, les photos sont jolies. 

Ici, je ne crois pas qu'on soit nombreux à utiliser les photos les uns des autres pour nos mamailles perso (hormis un fond d'écran de temps en temps...  ) et je trouve la précision un peu "prétentieuse" (j'aurais souhaité un mot plus précis, justement, mais bon...).

Quant au copyright, justement : ce gros texte blanc tout vilain saccage vraiment tes photos, yakamya...


----------



## Klakmuf (17 Avril 2005)

Les mois d'avril sont meurtriers
Pour les narcisses et les jonquilles   






(photo prise il y a une heure, et ça continue de tomber !)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Fin d'un papillon, cet après midi...
> 
> Tout à plus de 300mm (phobie   )



les photos sont superbes     
le sujet par contre ......brrrrrrr ......


----------



## vg93179 (17 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est pas ma plus belle photo, mais comme j'en reviens, j'en profite pour vous montrer le ciel de nouvelle calédonie


----------



## Yakamya (17 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Entière en matière fracassante...
> Dommage, les photos sont jolies.
> 
> Ici, je ne crois pas qu'on soit nombreux à utiliser les photos les uns des autres pour nos mamailles perso (hormis un fond d'écran de temps en temps...  ) et je trouve la précision un peu "prétentieuse" (j'aurais souhaité un mot plus précis, justement, mais bon...).
> ...


je n'ai aucune pretention pour mes photos... Je sait que c'est pas cool mais imagine si l'on imprime tes photos et qu'on les modifient ... Tu dirais quoi ?
Et puis j'ai le droit de efuser une impression et d'alleurs je ne devrais pas avoir a le preciser puisqu'une loi s'applique aux oeuvres artistiques...
Mais tu as raison le texte blanc en bas est beaucoup trop gros ...
Je vais tout de suite le rendre plus disctre 
mais je ne suis pas le seul a metre une reserve sur mes photos


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

vu la résolution des photos en question, l'impression sera pas terrible


----------



## Yakamya (17 Avril 2005)

voila c'est plus discret comme ça 
mais si tu en veux des plus grandes dis le moi je t'en envye meme si je ne crois pas que ces oit des super font d'encran.... Mais serieu ne prend pas ça comme de la pretention.. Je me protège juste d'une eventualité d'un vol. Et je pense que je serai compris par les membres dee ce topic ....
@+
PS : désoler...


----------



## jahrom (17 Avril 2005)

Cet après midi aux jardins du Luxembourg... Une sièste au soleil...






PS : Si elle vous plait copiez là et faites en ce que vous en voulez...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu la résolution des photos en question, l'impression sera pas terrible




Faut voir il craint peut être que la poste en fasse des timbres


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> PS : Si elle vous plait copiez là et faites en ce que vous en voulez...



Merci  C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas faire ça avec tout le monde


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir il craint peut être que la poste en fasse des timbres




au dernière nouvelle les timbres sont fait a plus de 600 dpi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au dernière nouvelle les timbres sont fait a plus de 600 dpi




ça fait quand même un timbre de 2,71cm x 1,8 cm à 600 dpi pour la première


----------



## Yakamya (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toujours en macro



j'aime beaucoup!!


----------



## Malow (17 Avril 2005)

au jardin du luxembourg cette aprem.........


----------



## Yakamya (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au dernière nouvelle les timbres sont fait a plus de 600 dpi


Le grain sur mes photos et les pixels sont un parti pris... 
Pour me faire pardonner une petite photo  VOUS POUVEZ L'IMPRIMER MEME SUR DES T-SHIRT (enfin je ne sait pas si ça va vous plaire...)


----------



## alan.a (17 Avril 2005)

J'ai beaucoup de belles photos, mais comme vous êtes tous des voleurs je ne vous les montre pas.

©alan aubry, tous droits réservés

PS : Vous n'avez pas le droit de me citer ni d'imprimer mon message sans mon consentement !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

M'en fout: j'ai cliqué dans ta signature.. et j'imprime comme un fou là


----------



## Yakamya (17 Avril 2005)

mince j'ai imprimer ma photo !!! je vais devoir me faire un procès !!!! ça va me couter cher !!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2005)

Coucher de soleil sur la mer ligure:






PS: vous pouvez imprimer ou en faire ce que vous voulez ça me fait une belle jambe: moi j'y etait!


----------



## AntoineD (18 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beaucoup de belles photos, mais comme vous êtes tous des voleurs je ne vous les montre pas.
> 
> ©alan aubry, tous droits réservés
> 
> PS : Vous n'avez pas le droit de me citer ni d'imprimer mon message sans mon consentement !!!



de toute façon, vues les conneries que tu sors...


----------



## AntoineD (18 Avril 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> voila c'est plus discret comme ça
> mais si tu en veux des plus grandes dis le moi je t'en envye meme si je ne crois pas que ces oit des super font d'encran.... Mais serieu ne prend pas ça comme de la pretention.. Je me protège juste d'une eventualité d'un vol. Et je pense que je serai compris par les membres dee ce topic ....
> @+
> PS : désoler...




tu sais, un voleur, c'est un voleur... ton copyright il en a rien à branler parce que, comme tu l'as dit, c'est un droit patrimonial bla bla bla... bon. Allez, on te pardonne   On te comprend, mais ton choix des armes, bof...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Avril 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Fin d'un papillon, cet après midi...
> 
> Tout à plus de 300mm (phobie   )



Très belle série!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2005)

Ma soeur s'occupe de la mise en scène d'une pièce joué par de jeunes acteurs amateurs et il se trouve que cette comique m'a demandé dimanche, le jour de la représentation, si je pouvais faire quelques photos. 
"Ne pourrait-on pas reporter d'un mois histoire que je sache me servir un minimum de mon appareil et que je me remette du mariage de la veille" lui dis-je.
"Que nenni me répondit-elle" 
Bref la galère.   mais c'était sympa. 

Chez la maquilleuse:











Il y a du monde ???





1600 iso, 800 iso, 400 iso,... que choisir ? Là j'ai testé 1600


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

bon, je voulais contribuer a ce fil que j'aprecie lire (ou regarder...)
donc voila 2 photos... de debutant...donc, rien de bien fantastique...

1) un Cafe bordelais....








2) prise de vue depuis un train....(je pensais qu l'on verrai mieux l'objectif.... )










voila....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 1) un Cafe bordelais....



Bienvenue 

Tu serais pas un peu Auvergnat plutôt que Bordelais 


Allez une première fournée ...







  Popol reporter  parait que t'as trainé au make up des filles toi


----------



## maiwen (18 Avril 2005)

Vous abusez ...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue
> 
> Tu serais pas un peu Auvergnat plutôt que Bordelais




Ni l'un ni l'autre....je suis du sud, du vrai sud.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un ni l'autre....je suis du sud, du vrai sud.....




J'me disais un auvergnat s'rait au moins v'nu avec deux cannelés vu le monde qui passe içi


----------



## alan.a (18 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Allez une première fournée ...



Raaaaaaaaaarrrggg des cannelés !!!!!  :love:
La recette la recette !!! (ou alors un colis par la poste  )

Il m'est impossible d'émettre le moindre avis, je salive trop !!!



c'est amusant, chez moi, canelés c'est avec un N


----------



## NightWalker (18 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaaaaaaarrrggg des cannelés !!!!!  :love:
> La recette la recette !!! (ou alors un colis par la poste  )
> 
> Il m'est impossible d'émettre le moindre avis, je salive trop !!!
> ...



ahh les cannelés bordelais  une recette avec un petit film...


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaaaaaaarrrggg des cannelés !!!!!  :love:
> La recette la recette !!! (ou alors un colis par la poste  )
> 
> Il m'est impossible d'émettre le moindre avis, je salive trop !!!
> ...




Je me souviens d'une mémorable réalisation live de néphou


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ahh les cannelés bordelais  une recette avec un petit film...



Ouah! la musique de film porno qu'y a pas sur le film....


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ahh les cannelés bordelais  une recette avec un petit film...


 excellent la vidéo... Et effectivement, la bande son est pas mal... Elle ne me rappelle pas les films porno parce que je manque d'expérience dans ce domaine (malheureusement peut-être...) mais surtout la bande son des vidéos jeulin qui présente le microscope électronique a balayage ou a transmission, ou bien encore ca mitose...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Avril 2005)

bande d'obsédés...


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

c'est de la macro, de la photo animalière et de la photo de famille   

©kiwiwi prod

(ixus 30)


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

là, c'est deja moins macro


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> là, c'est deja moins macro



Arghhh! c'est abominable!!!   

Ca me rappelle cette video completement cosmique que tu avais posté un jour avec cette bestiole qui tournoyait sur des fond psychés


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

ça c'est pour jean-mi  :rose:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ...avec cette bestiole qui tournoyait sur des fond psychés



genre....







 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

Nan c'etait du montage fait avec iMovie pour un sujet du bar il me semble


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'etait du montage fait avec iMovie pour un sujet du bar il me semble




scuse, j'ai un peu bu....  :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

Encore!!!


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

maintenant, tu sors !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

version intello....  :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

version poivrot....   :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

Le kiwi ? Oui !!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le kiwi ? Oui !!  :love:  :love:  :love:



c'est un peu hasbeen avec cette nouvelle page !


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu hasbeen avec cette nouvelle page !


M'en fous c'est un cri du coeur


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaaaaaaarrrggg des cannelés !!!!!  :love:
> La recette la recette !!! (ou alors un colis par la poste  )
> 
> Il m'est impossible d'émettre le moindre avis, je salive trop !!!
> ...




Oui un N deux N pas facile (ça se tient dans un mouchoir de poche avec google)
j'aurais meilleur compte de vérifier dans le grand dictionnaire culinaire d'Alexandre Dumas   


PS: saliver avec ce genre de photo est déjà un avis qui me convient bien  




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la macro, de la photo animalière et de la photo de famille
> 
> ©kiwiwi prod
> 
> (ixus 30)



Suffisait de faire remonter un Kiwiwi sur cette page 

Si je comprend bien là c'est de la super macro, celui là a l'air d'être un bébé  




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pour jean-mi  :rose:



 Merci    'tention   ...on vous classe vite dans un genre 

(_j'suis entrain de les imprimer là, c'est mieux qu'en trimbre poste sur le web, j'en referais  _)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> version intello....  :rateau:



  Ficelle j'adore ta série "le Kiwiwi en situation" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui un N deux N pas facile (ça se tient dans un mouchoir de poche avec google)
> j'aurais meilleur compte de vérifier dans le grand dictionnaire culinaire d'Alexandre Dumas



_Vérification faite, sur trois grandes agences de photo culinaire deux n'en ont pas (     )
et la troisième orthographie avec deux "N". Sinon rien dans le Larousse culinaire   ni dans
le petit dictionnaire d'Alexandre Dumas (pas le grand sous la main, ni la dernière édition du
Larousse culinaire, tout ça doit être sous une pile monstrueuse de bouquins !!_



Euh Guillaume tu nous refait un roman photo "Kiwiwi&#8482;" c'est vraiment


----------



## AntoineD (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Euh Guillaume tu nous refait un roman photo "Kiwiwi&#8482;" c'est vraiment



oui, c'est vraiment très drôle


----------



## alan.a (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> _Vérification faite, sur trois grandes agences de photo culinaire deux n'en ont pas (     )
> et la troisième orthographie avec deux "N". Sinon rien dans le Larousse culinaire   ni dans
> le petit dictionnaire d'Alexandre Dumas (pas le grand sous la main, ni la dernière édition du
> Larousse culinaire, tout ça doit être sous une pile monstrueuse de bouquins !!_



J'ai regardé dans mon vieux Larousse gastronomique de 1984 ... je n'ai que ça :







L'enquête n'est pas terminée 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Euh Guillaume tu nous refait un roman photo "Kiwiwi?" c'est vraiment



Terriblement drôle.
En vidéo ça doit être fabuleux, surtout dans le bar


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regardé dans mon vieux Larousse gastronomique de 1984 ... je n'ai que ça :
> 
> ...
> L'enquête n'est pas terminée




Oui c'est pour ça que pour moi il y a deux "N", dans mon esprit cela vient de la "cannelure" du moule
importante dans la cuisson de ces petits gateaux. 
Humm peut être regarder à Bordelais dans le Larousse, je tache de ressortir la dernière édition (Robuchon & Co)


Hihi  entre deux tirages ça détend !



Et du Kiwiwi en woiture dewant un comissariat ?  c'est possible


----------



## alan.a (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pour ça que pour moi il y a deux "N", dans mon esprit cela vient de la "cannelure" du moule
> importante dans la cuisson de ces petits gateaux.
> Humm peut être regarder à Bordelais dans le Larousse, je tache de ressortir la dernière édition (Robuchon & Co)



 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hihi  entre deux tirages ça détend !



Oui, c'est vrai que ces petites pauses font du bien, ici pas de tirages mais des vaches qui doivent jouer au beach volley sur une plage exotique... Encore une commande à la con 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et du Kiwiwi en woiture dewant un comissariat ?  c'est possible



Et Kiwiwi à l'ambassade de Nouvelle Zélande ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que ces petites pauses font du bien, ici pas de tirages mais des vaches qui doivent jouer au beach volley sur une plage exotique... Encore une commande à la con



il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que ton commanditaire ne soit pas "macgéen"...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que ces petites pauses font du bien, ici pas de tirages mais des vaches qui doivent jouer au beach volley sur une plage exotique... Encore une commande à la con



 je vois ce que tu veux dire, je viens juste de voir un Lion avec une coupe à la Philippe Gildas, un truc pour du shampoing  :rateau: 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et Kiwiwi à l'ambassade de Nouvelle Zélande ?




Oui oui les réceptions chez l'ambassadeur   (non non pas de pub   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pour jean-mi  :rose:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

merci pour tous vos petits compliments  :rose:  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> là, c'est deja moins macro




il y a des bestiaux bizarre vers chez moi  :hein:


----------



## alan.a (19 Avril 2005)

Marre des vaches, alors petit tour à Rouen.
Je n'avais pas l'APN mais chez Paul, c'est caNelé.

Mais dans le bouquin de cuisine que je viens de me payer ...


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

une visite s'impose


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

Rhhhôôôh! 

Y'a deja 2 bites qui font la queue devant!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Marre des vaches, alors petit tour à Rouen.
> Je n'avais pas l'APN mais chez Paul, c'est caNelé.
> 
> Mais dans le bouquin de cuisine que je viens de me payer ...





Hihi toi aussi    Je viens de ressortir la dernière édition (sept 2000) du Larousse gastronomique








(pour pas perdre la main, 50mm f1,8 à f2 + 12mm de tirage)



Heu Ficelle tu veux une recette pendant que j'y suis


----------



## alan.a (19 Avril 2005)

Tu as raison  :

5.8 mm f2.4 au 1/8, 100 iso, j'ai pas la MAP


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pour jean-mi  :rose:


 c'est dommage, on ne voit pas bien la demoiselle au fond  :love:


ah oui sinon, sérieusement, super ta série avec le kiwiwi... J'en attend d'autres


----------



## turnover (20 Avril 2005)

Superbes cannelés et superbe cocci    

Besoin d'avis


----------



## tedy (20 Avril 2005)

Jolie photo turnover... 

Sinon alan tu n'as pas des photos de Roscof à nous montrer????
Allez STP


----------



## Yakamya (20 Avril 2005)

voila ma definition avec une recette exclusive...
Mais interdiction de prendre en photo le gateau que vous avez fait !!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Superbes cannelés et superbe cocci
> 
> Besoin d'avis



Superbe ciel !


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Jolie photo turnover...
> 
> Sinon alan tu n'as pas des photos de Roscof à nous montrer????
> Allez STP



C'est privé


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est privé



Dommage !!!  

Alors en attendant, le premier iris du jardin...  






​


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Dommage !!!



J'ai 300 clichés à trier, patience


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ciel !


 Certes, mais quel temps pourri...


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Prévisualisation a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.
> 
> Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises  et de balises <img>. Leur utilisation est dépendante des choix de l'administrateur.[/quote]
> 
> Tiens, j'ignorais cette limitation  :rose:


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Un tri rapide, photos brutes avec un simple script de mise en page (qui arrange le cliché l'air de rien  )

Dans le désordre le plus total, Saint-Malo, Dinard, Morlaix, Ploumanach, St Pol de Léon, Océanopolis de Brest et Roscoff etc.


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

La suite ...



































































ps:  j'ai quand même une pentite pensée pour ceux qui ont une connexion RTC ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Avril 2005)

ah ouais... T'as pas lésiné sur les photos 
Enfin elles sont bien, y'en a des superbes... La dernière notamment me plait beaucoup...


----------



## nikolo (20 Avril 2005)

Dommage pour l'ombre en bas à gauche sinon elle est vraiement chouette


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

c'etait pas plus simple de donner le liens vers la galerie


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas plus simple de donner le liens vers la galerie



  :rose:


----------



## tedy (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas plus simple de donner le liens vers la galerie


 
Oui si il a mis une galerie en ligne mais si il a simplement placé les photos sur un ftp ... c'est beaucoup mieux pour nous qu'il ai fait comme ça


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Ben oui, c'est tout sur mon ftp ...


----------



## tedy (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est tout sur mon ftp ...


Alors c'est très gentil d'avoir pensé a nous


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est tout sur mon ftp ...


Et c' est très bien comme ça !!!  les photos sont superbes !!!  encore .....


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est tout sur mon ftp ...



belle serie !
c'est toujours avec le ricoh/rollei et son equivalent 28mm ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'avis



Coucou Cédric 


Des avis pas forcéments bon ? 


J'aime bien le cadrage   moins les contrastes (besoin d'un polarisant  ) , et encore moins le "modelé"... là c'est une question de lumière et de patience,
et la patience tu connais avec tes macros (qu'on en redemande  )


Hi Françoise  je vois que le passage par ton Mac se passe (recadrage aux petits oignons..  ) bien :love:  A bientôt.

Alan ... des ciels bleus    (pas belle la vie  )


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Super sympa les dernieres tofs! 

Alan: grâce a toi j'ai moins honte de faire de la "photo de touriste"


----------



## turnover (20 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Cédric
> 
> 
> Des avis pas forcéments bon ?
> ...


Ah !!    oui même si c'est mauvais aussi, on progresse comme ça.
Alors j'y répond  J'ai trouvé ce ciel menaçant assez beau mais à vrai dire j'étais avec un objectif macro pour me prendre quelques bestioles (le 50 pas le 65) et qui plus est avec mes réglages prédéfinis qui sont ma foi mauvais pour le paysage   .
Pour la patience, j'avais pas déclenché qu'il commençait à pleuvoir grave. D'ailleurs vive le tropicalisé    Comme quoi on fait pas tout les jours ce que l'on veut.


Merci de la critique précise comme d'habitude. pour les macros ça va venir, mon avatar aurait pu être vu mais j'ai manqué ma map de 2mm    


Alan : "Vous devriez donner à ..."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!    oui même si c'est mauvais aussi




Quand même c'était un poil plus nuancé  

Sinon les conditions météo, le lecteur ne se pose même pas la question, t'as juste le choix de montrer une photo, même si ça prend 3 ans à la faire...

Il me semble que c'est ce que tu attendais.


Bon moi la photo du jour c'est une botte d'ail au 18mm, je ne pense pas que ça intéresse beaucoup


----------



## AntoineD (20 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi la photo du jour c'est une botte d'ail au 18mm, je ne pense pas que ça intéresse beaucoup



Vas-y, chiche ! 

Quant à moi, petit doigt d'honneur tendu à vous tous, odieux zélateurs du numérique :





​ 



_(Nikon F5, 50 mm, Kodak UC 400 exposée à 320, au moins 4 s. de pause)_


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Cédric
> 
> 
> ...........
> ...



Merci JeanMi !! le compliment me va droit au c½ur..  :love: 

tu me donneras la recette du "cadrage aux petits oignons" ???  

Alan : superbe série, et Capucine tellement à croquer !!!

 :love:   :love:


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> belle serie !
> c'est toujours avec le ricoh/rollei et son equivalent 28mm ?


  

Oui, en mesure spot. Je trouve qu'il fonctionne mieux ainsi.
Je ne dépasse jamais les 200 iso (aquarium, resto etc) sinon c'est 64 / 100 iso. 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super sympa les dernieres tofs!
> 
> Alan: grâce a toi j'ai moins honte de faire de la "photo de touriste"



 

En vacances, je range le moyen et le grand format, j'enfile mon short, les basket avec les chaussettes sur le molet, un bon marcel et un bob.
Touriste jusqu'au bout 

De toutes façons, dans mon travail "serieux", je suis aussi un touriste 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alan ... des ciels bleus    (pas belle la vie  )



A oui  Super temps !!!
On a eu un jour bien craspouille alors zou, Océanopolis de Brest (très très bien cela dit en passant).
Ce qu'il y a de bien Bretagne, contrairement à la Normandie, c'est que le mauvais temps ne dure jamais longtemps.




			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Alan : "Vous devriez donner à ..."



 



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Alan : superbe série, et Capucine tellement à croquer !!!
> 
> :love:   :love:



 

Pour Capucine, c'est normal, c'est la sosie de sa maman :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, chiche !



Compression très vite faite alors  de mémoire, f11, 1/100 à 100 iso, 18mm, Metz 44AF 4C et petite boite à lumière maison.










			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, petit doigt d'honneur tendu à vous tous, odieux zélateurs du numérique :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu fais de l'arthrose  pas facile la Lorraine  


PS: Françoise je te dis ça bientôt devant un verre :love:


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Oups Scarab, j'avais oublié de te citer, c'est corrigé :rose:

Tes ombres ne sont-elles pas un peu fortes ?


----------



## AntoineD (20 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais de l'arthrose  pas facile la Lorraine



Meuh, non, j'ai utilisé le retardateur 

Sinon : très chouette, ta gousse 
Je suis épaté par tes photos de catalogue... pourtant pas ma tasse de thé, au départ. Chapeau


----------



## AntoineD (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tes ombres ne sont-elles pas un peu fortes ?



Hum, à bien y réfléchir, il semblerait qu'il y ait une ombre un peu trop forte, effectivement... au centre. Ça gêne. Un peu, mais ça gêne.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oups Scarab, j'avais oublié de te citer, c'est corrigé :rose:
> 
> Tes ombres ne sont-elles pas un peu fortes ?




 Je vais aller lire alors ...

Oui franchement boosté les niveaux (surtout si ton écran est un poil contrasté) pour l'export web,
dans le doute je viens de vérifier le tirage qui est passé en première page de mon book... on voit
bien les détails dans les zones d'ombre ! ouf (c'est vachement plus beau hihi, mais couillu quand même)



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Meuh, non, j'ai utilisé le retardateur
> 
> Sinon : très chouette, ta gousse
> Je suis épaté par tes photos de catalogue... pourtant pas ma tasse de thé, au départ. Chapeau



Bah y a des tas de trucs qui ne sont pas ma tasse de thé et que j'aime, surtout en photo... en tout cas merci.

Ta photo graphique change du reste  (pour la Lorraine, c'est un Vosgien en fuite depuis 25 ans qui te cause  )


edit: en plus on perd vachement de détails dans les pelures sur la botte (les germes que j'ai attendu 15 jours aussi perdent  )
bref la matière de l'original et bien dégradée là, je vous mettrai un lien en grand mais vendredi ou samedi...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> c'est un Vosgien (...) qui te cause



Personne n'est parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est parfait.



En fuite quand même  On m'appelle Richard Kimble là bas


----------



## alan.a (20 Avril 2005)

Pour finir la journée ..

Les vaches volleyeuses sont dans la boite (ouffff) il m'en restera une amoureuse






et un prétendant  






Je n'aurais pas du me déguiser en bovin avec mon blouson en velours !!!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)




----------



## turnover (21 Avril 2005)

Super jean-mi et Webo !! 

Je vous en livre une en vous expliquant ce que j'ai voulu en tirer. D'ailleurs le domaine des photos de rue ou de vie est celui ou je dois le plus m'améliorer. On est loin de mon sujet fétiche (la macro)   




Alors pour cette photo j'ai voulu donner une idée suicidaire au monsieur avec un canal bien présent. Il est flouté volontairement pour montrer qu'il est un peu "hors monde réel", personne ne s'occupe de lui et surtout pas les passants du pont.

Est-elle perçu de la même manière que moi ?


----------



## Moumoune (21 Avril 2005)

Dans la série "jardins au printemps...(et poussière sur le capteur !!!):


----------



## Moumoune (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



J'apprécie beaucoup l'ambiance de cette photo


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>




Pffff. Dire qu'en tant d'années je ne suis jamais arrivé à un tel résultat.


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pffff. Dire qu'en tant d'années je ne suis jamais arrivé à un tel résultat.


 
Il est jamais trop tard 
Mais va falloir investir dans un vrai appareil photo...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

houlalalallalala madonna, vite un seaau d'eau froide :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est jamais trop tard
> Mais va falloir investir dans un vrai appareil photo...


 gnagnagna  :love:


----------



## mactambour (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



tu as fait une belle image   
Je t'en félicite   
 :love: 

Alan : ta jetée qui s'enfonce dans l'eau m'a reportée quelques années en arrière... La jetée d'Alger, devant la baie 






 ​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

Merci pour vos compliments. :rose: L'appareil ne fait pas tout.  :rose:


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos compliments. :rose: L'appareil ne fait pas tout.  :rose:


 Non, le modèle y est pour beaucoup également.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>




Waouuuuuuu :love:

Une bien belle image !


----------



## bateman (21 Avril 2005)

hein? quoi?.. 

oui oui..

_merci._


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Alors pour cette photo j'ai voulu donner une idée suicidaire au monsieur avec un canal bien présent. Il est flouté volontairement pour montrer qu'il est un peu "hors monde réel", personne ne s'occupe de lui et surtout pas les passants du pont.
> 
> Est-elle perçu de la même manière que moi ?


Ben, comment dire, j&#8217;ai plutôt l&#8217;impression qu&#8217;il rit sous cape  en se cachant derrière sa main _mais faut peut-être que je règle mieux mon écran_


----------



## Foguenne (21 Avril 2005)

Bravo Olivier. 

Voici la photo que je préfère parmi celle que j'ai pris avant un pièce de théâtre amateur.
Elle était très très stressée cette jeune actrice.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour cette photo j'ai voulu donner une idée suicidaire au monsieur avec un canal bien présent. Il est flouté volontairement pour montrer qu'il est un peu "hors monde réel", personne ne s'occupe de lui et surtout pas les passants du pont.
> 
> Est-elle perçu de la même manière que moi ?



Je le vois plutôt comme fatigué mais sa mimique me donne à penser qu'il est heureux. 
C'est très subjectif mais c'est ça que je ressens en regardant ta photo.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Olivier.



Merci Paul. 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle était très très stressée cette jeune actrice.



Tu lui as encore fait un tour de magie dont tu as le secret...   :love:


----------



## iMax (21 Avril 2005)

Une ch'tite photo que j'avais faite en recevant l'EOS, je sais pas si je l'avais pas déja postée dans les premières pages du sujet  :mouais: 






'fin bon 

En la voyant maintenant, je regrette un truc: j'ai shooté trop vite. j'aurais du descendre en vitesse pour fermer le diaph' et augmenter la PdC ce qui était parfaitement réalisable vu les conditions...


----------



## iMax (21 Avril 2005)

Tout comme l'autre, celle-ci est visible dans la gallerie sous le titre "rêve d'iMax" 

C'est ma petite Mustang, dans un mini studio hyper artisanal :rateau:
Objectif: 50mm 1.8


----------



## Brunni (21 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je le vois plutôt comme fatigué mais sa mimique me donne à penser qu'il est heureux.
> C'est très subjectif mais c'est ça que je ressens en regardant ta photo.



Au premier coup d'oeil je pensait qu'il riait et sa main cachait son visage parce qu'il était un peu géné de se faire prendre en photo.

Mais en regardant mieu j'ai remarqué qu'il ne riait pas du tout.
Finalement cette photo très gaie devient triste. exellent


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Olivier.
> 
> Voici la photo que je préfère parmi celle que j'ai pris avant un pièce de théâtre amateur.
> Elle était très très stressée cette jeune actrice.



et la foguenne arrive avec ça grosse mitrailleuse de 20D


----------



## Foguenne (21 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et la foguenne arrive avec ça grosse mitrailleuse de 20D


C'est clair que côté discrétion, il y a mieux que le 20D   (et mieux qu'un foguenne d'ailleurs mais là je suis resté calme, sage, pour ne pas les déconcentrer.  )


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

J'aime bien la pluie, parfois.


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2005)

lé pas un tout petit peu rayé ton objectif...?   


   :love:


----------



## Yakamya (22 Avril 2005)

A des beaux agrandisseurs 
Mais l'agrandisseur couleur tu t'en sert en multigrades ou pour le papier couleur ?


			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, chiche !
> 
> Quant à moi, petit doigt d'honneur tendu à vous tous, odieux zélateurs du numérique :
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakamya (22 Avril 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (22 Avril 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> A des beaux agrandisseurs
> Mais l'agrandisseur couleur tu t'en sert en multigrades ou pour le papier couleur ?



en multigrade. Bien pratique de pas avoir à changer de filtre tout le temps. 
Papier couleur ?... Hum... bof, pas envie de me taper un cancer à 30 piges... 
Non, juste que je "m'amuse" mieux sur N&B.


----------



## Yakamya (22 Avril 2005)

oais les filtres ça se perd, et les traces de doigt c'est pas supper  Enfin je reste au filtres.... meme si ce n'est pas l'ideal. Mais comme je reste le plus souvent en filtre 5, j'ai pas trop de problèmes...


----------



## jahrom (22 Avril 2005)

Dans ma série Jardin du Luxembourg, ces deux photos sur le thème le l'isolement...


----------



## Moumoune (22 Avril 2005)

Après la pluie, les arbres s'ébrouent...


----------



## alan.a (22 Avril 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> oais les filtres ça se perd, et les traces de doigt c'est pas supper  Enfin je reste au filtres.... meme si ce n'est pas l'ideal. Mais comme je reste le plus souvent en filtre 5, j'ai pas trop de problèmes...



Ça se sent !!!

Je ne suis pas adepte des tirages durs, enfin entièrement durs.
Quand je bossais en N&B, je préférerais ma petite boîte de filtre à une tête multigrade  (je ne sais pâs trop pourquoi) et un tirage avait souvent 3 / 4 expositions masquées à des grades variés.

Sinon, autant prendre du papier grade fixe, c'est moins cher !

En général, ma base était un baryté Téténal / filtre 1.5 et je dépassais très rarement le 3 1/2.

Par contre, tu ne repiques pas tes tirages ??


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma série Jardin du Luxembourg, ces deux photos sur le thème le l'isolement...



j'adore!


----------



## NightWalker (22 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi, surtout la première photo...


----------



## Yakamya (22 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ça se sent !!!
> 
> Je ne suis pas adepte des tirages durs, enfin entièrement durs.
> Quand je bossais en N&B, je préférerais ma petite boîte de filtre à une tête multigrade (je ne sais pâs trop pourquoi) et un tirage avait souvent 3 / 4 expositions masquées à des grades variés.
> ...


Perso j'utilise du papier mat Ilford multigrade baryté mat... Mais le garde fixe en grade VI ou V c'est dur a trouver... Enfin chez profot je n'en n'ai jamais trouver...
Sinon je n'ai jamais essayer le Tetenal, je susi toujours résté dans l'Ilford...
Mais il ya  un problème au niveau de la couleur ? je ne savait pas que c'etait plus dangereux que le N&B.... (enfin quand je pense couleur, je pense au Cibachrome


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Bon de retour à Lyon j'ai profité du beau temps...
Besoin d'abeilles, mais pour me détendre je me 
suis arrété sur une fleur qui faisait restaurant !


(50mm + 36mm de tirage, 1/160, f20, 800 iso, lumière naturelle)
Pour donner une idée des dimensions, c'est un tout petit moucheron...5mm







Et bravo à tous  A+


----------



## doudou83 (22 Avril 2005)

Un seul mot : MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!! encore ...


----------



## turnover (22 Avril 2005)

Bah tiens, un nouveau accro aux macros ?   
bel instantané !! Mon papillon va faire pale figure  maintenant :hein: 






pour infos : mp-e 65mm 2:1  et un papillon très loin devant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

superbes photos  petit scarabée et turnover  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

*bravissimi !!!!!*


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens, un nouveau accro aux macros ?
> bel instantané !! Mon papillon va faire pale figure  maintenant :hein:
> 
> 
> ...



en plus le mp-e est pas autofocus


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

ça fait peur un papillon  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens, un nouveau accro aux macros ?




J'ai dis entre deux pour me détendre 
Accro non, mais très intéressé pour pouvoir sortir (autant que possible) :






Et la précision anatomique n'est absolument pas mon "objectif" (si je puis dire  ) 


Quoi il est très bien ce papillon  amuses toi bien avec ton nouveau jouet 

PS: un instantané en macro ça n'existe pas ou alors il faut jouer au loto le jour ou ça fonctionne 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> en plus le mp-e est pas autofocus




C'est pas franchement une priorité en macro 



Re-PS: je vais devoir prochainement procéder à un nettoyage de FTP, désolé par avance  

Re-re-PS: oui j'ai parlé abeilles plus haut, mais j'ai écarté ces photos, je trouve les Guêpes
bien mieux "Profilées" et beaucoup plus racées !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai parlé abeilles plus haut, mais j'ai écarté ces photos, je trouve les Guêpes
> bien mieux "Profilées" et beaucoup plus racées !




vraiment tres belle  :love:  :love:  :love: 
j'urais du attendre cette photo pour le coup de bulle   


c'st tellement beau que j'ai du mal a croire que c'est reel


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait peur un papillon  :rose:



mais non, faut pas avoir peur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Merci encore     :love: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal a croire que c'est reel



Voilà c'est ça que je voulais dire  la réalité ne m'intéresse absolument pas  


(le réglage sur la photo s'apelle une courbe en "S" sur la couche RVB, sauf que je suis un peu dyslexique, mes S sont un poil inversés)


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, faut pas avoir peur


mais t'as bien vu ! c'est un papillon poilu    :rose:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais t'as bien vu ! c'est un papillon poilu    :rose:




j'ai des rasoirs 3 lames


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

"pour nous les papillons"  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## maousse (22 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Re-re-PS: oui j'ai parlé abeilles plus haut, mais j'ai écarté ces photos, je trouve les Guêpes bien mieux "Profilées" et beaucoup plus racées !


elles ont la bonne taille, c'est vrai.  :love: 

bonjour


----------



## AntoineD (22 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dis entre deux pour me détendre
> Accro non, mais très intéressé pour pouvoir sortir (autant que possible) :



putain c'est beau. Chouettes couleurs, mec


----------



## AntoineD (22 Avril 2005)

Oh ! et puis merde : je vous emmerde tous avec vos couleurs  :





_*ouverture du Fespaco* (Ouagadougou &#8211; Stade du 4 août &#8211; Burkina Faso)_
​ 
 


_*quelques écoliers à Ouidah*, lors d'une initiation à la vidéo (Bénin)


_ Evidemment, ça a à voir avec ce projet, Visages d'Afrique.

Ce sont des tirages de lecture que j'ai scanné TRES rapidement chez un ami cet aprèm.
Mais le coeur y est 

​


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "pour nous les papillons"  :rose:  :rateau:



j'utilise pas cette marque


----------



## NightWalker (22 Avril 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! et puis merde : je vous emmerde tous avec vos couleurs  :
> 
> Evidemment, ça a à voir avec ce projet, Visages d'Afrique.
> 
> ...



Deux superbes photos de la vie...


----------



## turnover (22 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: un instantané en macro ça n'existe pas ou alors il faut jouer au loto le jour ou ça fonctionne


Je voulais dire prise au bon moment. Belle guèpe   

AntoineD : superbe !!


----------



## turnover (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en plus le mp-e est pas autofocus



Pas besoin en macro


----------



## alan.a (22 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: un instantané en macro ça n'existe pas ou alors il faut jouer au loto le jour ou ça fonctionne



Baygon jaune ou Baygon vert ? 

Et sur la Capucine sauvage, la macro marche aussi ?


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

Pour situer : pas de nuages, 35° à l'ombre. Pas d'ombre 






Mais leurs vestes de pluie leur plaisaient vraiment beaucoup.
Avec un affreux numérique  Bien sympa quand même.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Avril 2005)

Petite infos pour les bisontins et pourquoi pas les autres : on montre pour la première fois mes photos et ce sera à Besançon, rue Meygevand ! Ça n'a rien à voir avec Visages d'Afrique mais le sujet n'est pas très loin : il s'agissait de réaliser le portrait de quelques étudiants africains (promis, j'en poste un ou deux bientôt  )

Ça se joue dans le cadre d'un projet qui s'appelle Je suis Venu vous dire. Le vernissage a lieu ce lundi 25 avril à 18h, venez piquer des petits fours !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



'lu Arnaud 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Chouettes couleurs, mec




Chouettes N&B, mec  (et très bon vernissage alors  )




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Baygon jaune ou Baygon vert ?
> 
> Et sur la Capucine sauvage, la macro marche aussi ?




Sur la (charmante) Capucine, la macro oui  le Baygon non 


(je fais mes macros au jardin botanique, je pense que je me ferais foutre dehors avec du Baygon 
et il y a une certaine satisfaction à rester zen devant un arbuste très fréquenté pour son pollen)


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

toujours dans le jardin


----------



## Klakmuf (23 Avril 2005)

Puisqu'on est dans les fleurs, petite scène champêtre de saison :


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toujours dans le jardin


 c'est quoi comme fleurs ?


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

c'est pas des violettes ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

Ah voui, certainement   j'aime assez


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

bon demain je garde l'objectif macro dans le sac


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

AntoineD, l'expo elle dure jusqu'à quand ? Je serai sur Besançon la semaine prochaine je pense, ça sera encore bon ? Je viendrai te faire un p'tit coucou


----------



## Lila (24 Avril 2005)

bon alors chuis pas couché...donc hop un éssai 

ici


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> bon alors chuis pas couché...donc hop un éssai



c'est quoi cette photo ? Dans un studio de cinéma ? Enfin...

Sinon, je propose ça moi :


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette photo ? Dans un studio de cinéma ? Enfin...



Un colisée en son et lumière piègé dans une stucture métallique haubanée non ?


----------



## Lila (24 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un colisée en son et lumière piègé dans une stucture métallique haubanée non ?



...exact ! j'ai trouvé amusant le c$oté antique et celui des tubulures modernes en arc aussi....voilà !


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> bon alors chuis pas couché...donc hop un éssai
> 
> ici



Très jolie photo Lila, j'aime beaucoup !!   

Juste une petite chose, pour le web, il faut convertir le profil colorimétrique en RVB.
Le CMJN n'est pas fait pour le web et la photo s'affiche quand même sur Safari, mais pas sur Firefox (_The image &#8220;http://img241.echo.cx/img241/1574/rome20044jl.jpg&#8221; cannot be displayed, because it contains errors._), par exemple !


----------



## LeSqual (24 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans le désordre le plus total, Saint-Malo, Dinard, Morlaix, Ploumanach, St Pol de Léon, Océanopolis de Brest et Roscoff etc.




Lorsque l'on met une photo de Moi.... j'aime bien que mon pseudo figure à côté......  
Un peu de respect pour les crustacée.... non mais....    :hein:   

Il me semble  que tes bambins n'on pas l'air très impressionné par ma présence... je trouve ça malheureux.... tu ne leur a tout de même pas dévoilé LE secret?!?  


 

Jolie série! 
même si j'aurais restreint un peu le choix de "belles" photos....


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2005)

Le larzac et son Viaduc. Un choc visuel.
On peut sûrement faire beaucoup mieux , mais ce sont mes images.. Une histoire de lignes..


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Avril 2005)

autres ponts...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> AntoineD, l'expo elle dure jusqu'à quand ? Je serai sur Besançon la semaine prochaine je pense, ça sera encore bon ? Je viendrai te faire un p'tit coucou



Elle a lieu cette semaine jusque samedi, de 10h à 18h, je crois. N'hésite pas à me dire ce que tu penses 
Là, je susi revenu à Nancy, mais je suis curieux de savoir ce que les visiteurs pensent du truc.


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Avril 2005)

Délire ce pont quand-même ! 

 Pour rester dans l'architecture :




Une araignée minuscule avec sa toile prenant des forme de parachute à la moindre brise. :love:


----------



## toto (26 Avril 2005)

de retour d'un petit séjour en Califonie du sud, avril 2005 - Newport Beach, sa plage, ses palmiers...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)




----------



## bouilla (26 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> bURp IMAGE


 

sALUT Scarab'! Magnifique mais tu t'es trompé, autoportrait c'est a coté !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> sALUT Scarab'! Magnifique mais tu t'es trompé, autoportrait c'est a coté !!




Trou du cul


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Burp...



pourquoi t'as les yeux explosés ? ??????    




  encore une fois, tres belle image  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## turnover (26 Avril 2005)

jean-mi     



Une petite au 50mm 1.8 en plein Paris


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Avril 2005)

Je rentre de quelques jours de congés, je vous ai pris plein de photos pour prendre en main l'appareil... Je vous les trie un peu et je vous en fait profiter.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> jean-mi




je me repete , tampi..... trop belle    :love:  :love:  :love: 





ps: sur que c'est une vrai bestiole ?


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: sur que c'est une vrai bestiole ?



Je ne sais pas où Jean-Mi achète ses laitues mais il y a toujours des bestioles dedans&#8230; :love:


----------



## turnover (26 Avril 2005)

oups me suis trompé de photo 

C'est celle-ci que je voulais vous mettre


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Avril 2005)

Ah oui, c'est complètement pas pareil...
Mais je me demande si je n'aime pas mieux l'autre en fait...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi je préfère la première mouche... en plus avec la qualité de l'objectif la photo à une piqué telle que l'on puisse voir les pollens sur le corps de la mouche... magnifique, magnifique close-up


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: sur que c'est une vrai bestiole ?




Oui madame   :love:

Son mari







Bouilla !! 'tention j'ai les boules maintenant 









			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas où Jean-Mi achète ses laitues mais il y a toujours des bestioles dedans&#8230; :love:



Je les pique dans ton jardin en fait  :love:


Cédric, j'aime mieux la deux moi  tu m'expliques pourquoi tu fais des crops avec le 50 alors que tu as le 65 macro  


PS: En fait je cherchais des escargots aujourd'hui... pas trouvé ! alors j'ai joué dans la mare 
C'est fait au 28-105mm f4.5/5.6  à f11 avec 36mm d'allonge pour les plans rapprochés.


----------



## turnover (26 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Cédric, j'aime mieux la deux moi  tu m'expliques pourquoi tu fais des crops avec le 50 alors que tu as le 65 macro



Top niveau les crapaws (prononciation de chez moi) !! La première  la seconde un poil de bougé non? Dommage que je puisse pas te coup d'bouler   

Pour répondre à ta question, je commence en avoir l'habitude de choisir le mauvais objectif. Pour résumé, j'étais à Paris chez des amis et je prévoyais de faire que du portrait au 50, j'ai pris que ça  . C'est simple  . Puis en sortant j'ai vu trois mouches ... oui oui quand on est accro à la macro ...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui madame   :love:
> 
> Son mari
> 
> ...




Elles sont vraiement superbes tes photos...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Top niveau les crapaws (prononciation de chez moi) !! La première  la seconde un poil de bougé non? Dommage que je puisse pas te coup d'bouler



La seconde c'est un bougé de grenouille, vitesse "limitée" à f11 et pas d'AI servo avec l'allonge 
Et bien que j'ai du traverser Lyon le jean tout boueux à cause d'elle j'ai un faible pour celle postée cet aprem 



			
				turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à ta question, je commence en avoir l'habitude de choisir le mauvais objectif. Pour résumé, j'étais à Paris chez des amis et je prévoyais de faire que du portrait au 50, j'ai pris que ça  . C'est simple  . Puis en sortant j'ai vu trois mouches ... oui oui quand on est accro à la macro ...



En tout cas ils sont très propres tes crops de 50mm tu dé-noise en plus ?


----------



## turnover (26 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> La seconde c'est un bougé de grenouille, vitesse "limitée" à f11 et pas d'AI servo avec l'allonge
> Et bien que j'ai du traverser Lyon le jean tout boueux à cause d'elle j'ai un faible pour celle postée cet aprem


 Elle est trop mimi, ça me donne envie d'aller patauger dans les marais autour de la camargue   


			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ils sont très propres tes crops de 50mm tu dé-noise en plus ?


Merci    Oui certaines, surtout celles-ci prises à 400 iso quand y'a pas de lumière (prise en jpg sans flash). Mais c'est pas des gros gros crop.
Celle là, pas besoin, mais j'ai oublié d'enlever ma compensation de +1.3 que j'avais mise pour faire les deux autres d'avant ...     et elle est un peu flou aussi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Celle là, pas besoin, mais j'ai oublié d'enlever ma compensation de +1.3 que j'avais mise pour faire les deux autres d'avant ...     et elle est un peu flou aussi




   c'est un mouche géante alors ? le rapport de reproduction m'étonne un peu là   :hein:  t'es censé être à 50 cm avec le 50 et son rapport est de 1.5  :mouais: 

Bon j'essaierais ça demain  mais si je regarde mon abeille Laguiole qui doit faire à peu près 
la même taille on est très loin de ce rapport avec le même objectif et la même distance mini ??

Sinon bah essaies le RAW je dis pas que tu récupéreras une sur expo d'une EV + 1/3 mais ça limite la casse.


Bon allez au lit, je vais lire le test de terrain du 350D, et puis il y a un sujet macro dans le dernier CI 
(histoire de changer hihi)


----------



## turnover (26 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> c'est un mouche géante alors ? le rapport de reproduction m'étonne un peu là   :hein:  t'es censé être à 50 cm avec le 50 et son rapport est de 1.5  :mouais:


C'est largement plus grand et gros que mes coccinelles et mes love mouches.
Par contre, je viens de regarder ...    Heu comment dire ... oui c'est un bon crop  .

Tiens pour exemple regarde celle là faite avec le 65mm


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2005)

Y'a des bestioles partout...      vos mouches et crapauds divers sont *géants belles et beaux...

:love:  toujours un régal de faire un tour sur ce fil...   j'adore ...

à bientôt  tout le monde... 
*


----------



## NightWalker (27 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> C'est largement plus grand et gros que mes coccinelles et mes love mouches.
> Par contre, je viens de regarder ...    Heu comment dire ... oui c'est un bon crop  .
> 
> Tiens pour exemple regarde celle là faite avec le 65mm



J'ai parcouru ton site et j'adore celle-là et celle-là

Vraiment un excellent travail...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> C'est largement plus grand et gros que mes coccinelles et mes love mouches.
> Par contre, je viens de regarder ...    Heu comment dire ... oui c'est un bon crop  .
> 
> Tiens pour exemple regarde celle là faite avec le 65mm



Et tu te fais pas engueuler en rentrant a la maison avec les genoux tout crottés a force de trainer a quatre pattes dans l'herbe?   

Encore un fois: trop top ces photos!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parcouru ton site et j'adore celle-là et celle-là
> 
> Vraiment un excellent travail...




Euh t'es sur Naturepixel là 

Mais vas voir VisualExperience qui est le lien de Turn  


JP nan mame carab demande juste si les photos sont bonnes 


Macelène... Bizzzzz  :love:


----------



## turnover (27 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parcouru ton site et j'adore celle-là et celle-là
> 
> Vraiment un excellent travail...



Comme le dit jean-mi, tu est pas sur mon site là    tu est sur une des références de la macro (A qui j'ai souhaité et souhaite encore un prompt rétablissement)  Un jour, j'arriverai à une telle régularité. Pour le moment beaucoup de dechet enfin j'arrive à un rapport de 2/1.   

Même sur la lucilia caesar y'a de la différence entre la sienne et la mienne. D'ailleurs pour arriver au niveau, il n'y a pas de secret, Il nous faut un MT-24 !! Hein jean-mi ?


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Ca ferait presque aimer les mouches ces photos... envie de plongées dans le pollen et s'en mettre plein la trompe ! 
Félicitations !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faut un MT-24 !! Hein jean-mi ?




Oui attends quand même un modèle compatible E-TTL II ça serait dommage avec ton 20D,
en attendant le 580 EX me parait l'achat le plus indiqué pour être à jour au niveau techologie.

Un carton plumme Canson blanc  fait d'excellents réflecteurs très légers à manipuler.


Et pour rattraper ma fainéantise de ce matin je me dois de linker Naturepixel 


A ne pas confondre avec Maturepixel


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

P'tain mais comment vous faites ??? Moi avant de partir en vacances j'achète à chaque fois des appareils photo jetables (ben oui je sais :rose: ...) et quand je les fais développer y en a généralement 50 % à jeter :rose: 
Moi pour les photos, une catastrophe ambulante. Si je mettais en ligne mes horreurs (pas possible j'ai pas de scanner) ça vous ferait mal de rire comme ça...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> P'tain mais comment vous faites ??? Moi avant de partir en vacances j'achète à chaque fois des appareils photo jetables (ben oui je sais :rose: ...) et quand je les fais développer y en a généralement 50 % à jeter :rose:


 
La réponse est contenue dans la question  
Certes, l'appareil ne fait pas tout mais quand meme... un jettable...


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

cela dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait des belles photos avec un super appareil qu'on en a pas 50% a jeter... On profite même du numérique pour pouvoir en rater plein...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est contenue dans la question
> Certes, l'appareil ne fait pas tout mais quand meme... un jettable...


Hum...  :rose:  :rose: 
Ben oui mais je sais pas quoi acheter, je n'y connais rien du tout.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :rose: :rose:
> Ben oui mais je sais pas quoi acheter, je n'y connais rien du tout.


 
Tu peux trouver quelques infos dans ce sujet


----------



## turnover (27 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et tu te fais pas engueuler en rentrant a la maison avec les genoux tout crottés a force de trainer a quatre pattes dans l'herbe?
> 
> Encore un fois: trop top ces photos!



Merci   
Pour les genoux, ben non, suffit d'aller au milieu de hautes orties et de se caler accroupi. Je peux rester 1h comme ça sans bouger    
Plus sérieusement, quand je pars en chasse, je met le pantalon de l'armée


----------



## turnover (27 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui attends quand même un modèle compatible E-TTL II ça serait dommage avec ton 20D,
> en attendant le 580 EX me parait l'achat le plus indiqué pour être à jour au niveau techologie.


Tu as raison    une fois de plus


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

Allez, je me lance avec les photos que j'ai prise pendant mon congé pour prendre l'appareil en main.

Je commence avec mon clavier en macro




Ouverture f2.8, vitesse 1/2, en 100 ISO.

J'attend vos concsiles, critiques, tout, sachant que je travaille avec un appareil de touriste Sony qui me limite beaucoup dans les réglages accessibles, j'aurais bien envie d'y remédier en achetant un vrai appareil, mais je doute que mon porte feuille partage mon opinion à ce point... Enfin quand il sera d'accord, je vous demanderai votre avis, et vos conseils.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> J'attend vos concsiles, critiques



il te manque un S et le E est souffrant....


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui madame   :love:
> 
> Son mari
> 
> ...



Oulala tu es passé à côté d'une catastrophe 

*L'explosion des crapauds laisse «coi» les scientifiques  allemands  *
_[27/04/2005 16:41]
_

_ BERLIN (AP) -- Les scientifiques allemands continuent de s'interroger sur un phénomène étrange qui frappe depuis plusieurs semaines les crapauds d'un étang de Hambourg: plus d'un millier de batraciens ont en effet gonflé, puis explosé, pour une raison encore inconnue. _

_    L'eau de l'étang et les cadavres des crapauds, du moins ce qu'il en restait, ont été examinés. Mais les scientifiques n'ont retrouvé aucune bactérie ni virus susceptibles d'avoir entraîné ce phénomène, explique Janne Kloepper, de l'Institut pour l'hygiène et l'environnement de Hambourg. «C'est absolument étrange (...). Ce phénomène ne semble pas s'être produit ailleurs auparavant», note-t-elle. _

_    Le phénomène est observé depuis début avril. Comme dans le conte de la grenouille qui veut se faire aussi grosse que le boeuf, les crapauds gonflent comme des ballons jusqu'à ce que leur estomac explose. «Cela ressemble à une scène de film de science-fiction», souligne Werner Schmolnik, qui dirige une organisation locale de défense de l'environnement, dans le quotidien «Hamburger Abendblatt». «Les animaux gonflés souffrent pendant plusieurs minutes avant de mourir». _

_    La qualité de l'eau n'est pas en cause dans cette affaire, puisqu'elle n'est ni pire, ni meilleure qu'ailleurs, précise Janne Kloepper. Les crapauds ne semblaient pas atteints d'une maladie. Et un laboratoire de Berlin a exclu l'hypothèse d'un champignon venu d'Amérique du Sud... _

_    L'enquête se poursuit. Mais d'ici là, les habitants de Hambourg sont priés de rester à bonne distance de l'étang. AP _


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il te manque un S et le E est souffrant....


 oui si t'as des conseils pour ca aussi, j'en perds mon latin...


----------



## alan.a (28 Avril 2005)

Je lache un peu la table lumineuse, le compte fil et le scanner pour poster une photo toute fraiche (enfin, pour de l'argentique )


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2005)

km 0, Pantin(93), t610...


----------



## mfay (28 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



A part le Paillasson qui est dans le ton de l'herbe, je ne vois pas trop l'interêt


----------



## turnover (28 Avril 2005)




----------



## mactambour (28 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>



Je reste muette devant la perfection.. Je ne juge qu'en "Candide" mais je trouve que c'est vraiment au-dessus de beaucoup d'images. Je n'oserai plus montrer mes petites feuilles de figuier !!! ou le muguet qui vient de sortir...   
Peut-etre que je les montrerai quand même !! Na !!  

 :love: 

PS une petite explication serait pour moi la bienvenue...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

bien sur qu'on veut les voir tes feuilles de figuier...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> la bstiole sur la salade




ben  :rose: tes images sont  toujours de plus en plus belles
par contre , moi qui adore les salades vertes, j'esite encore a en manger !!!     







       :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2005)

turnover tu m'énnerve!


----------



## turnover (28 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je reste muette devant la perfection.. Je ne juge qu'en "Candide" mais je trouve que c'est vraiment au-dessus de beaucoup d'images. Je n'oserai plus montrer mes petites feuilles de figuier !!! ou le muguet qui vient de sortir...
> Peut-etre que je les montrerai quand même !! Na !!
> 
> :love:
> ...


Une explication sur quoi ? sur ce que c'est comme mouche ? sur la prise de vue ?

Alors pour la peine et *parce que tu me flatte* :love:  :love: , je vais dire deux-trois choses sur cette photo.
C'est une scatophage du fumier (Scatophaga stercovaria), un diptère qui "suce" les bouses de vaches et qui repousse les autres mouches de ladite bouse. Cette action est bénéfique car elle permet à leurs larves d'être protégées.

Elle a été prise au Canon 20D - 50mm (j'avais pas mon 65 jean-mi   ) f/8 + flash avec diffuseur maison et 800iso je crois, pas d'accentuation. Malgré ces réglages, j'ai manqué la map qui est légèrement derrière les yeux. J'ai dû bouger d'un poil au déclenchement ou comme il y avait du vent, peut-être que la feuille a bougé.

*Merci robertav et jpmiss. J'ai vu vos post pendant que j'écrivais ça*


----------



## mactambour (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> bien sur qu'on veut les voir tes feuilles de figuier...



Les voilà ...




Merci El_Chico !!!
 :love:​


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre , moi qui adore les salades vertes, j'esite encore a en manger !!!



J'en ai une sans bêtes si tu veux, a peine lavée :





Pour ceux qui veulent donner des conseils : longueur focale 9,2mm, f3.2, ouverture 1/30, 200 ISO


----------



## Aragorn (28 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>



Splendide !!! 

:king:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Malgré ces réglages, j'ai manqué la map qui est légèrement derrière les yeux. J'ai dû bouger d'un poil au déclenchement ou comme il y avait du vent, peut-être que la feuille a bougé.



En meme temps t'as pas trois plombes pour prendre la photo. Je suppose que la bestiole ne reste pas a pauser sans bouger jusqu'a ce te tu lui dise "cheese!"


----------



## turnover (28 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps t'as pas trois plombes pour prendre la photo. Je suppose que la bestiole ne reste pas a pauser sans bouger jusqu'a ce te tu lui dise "cheese!"



Parfois 1 seconde, parfois beaucoup plus tout dépend de l'approche en fait. Ensuite vient le fait qu'elle bouge au moment ou tu déclenches.   Et pour ça on dirai que je suis le pro   

Genre la mouche qui fait un demi tour sur place au déclenchement   




Ou la mouche qui sait que j'ai un mauvais réglage à cause d'un oubli (ouverture trop petite) et qui bouge pour se laver les pattes de devant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite vient le fait qu'elle bouge au moment ou tu déclenches.   Et pour ça on dirai que je suis le pro
> 
> Genre la mouche qui fait un demi tour sur place au déclenchement




Hi Cédric  le première superbe    faut faire ton approche en rafale avec ton 20D


----------



## kathy h (28 Avril 2005)

je vais faire baisser le niveau avec ma chienne mélomane :


----------



## alan.a (28 Avril 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas trop l'interêt



Réponse parfaite !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

Elle à iPod shuffle ta chienne ?


----------



## Klakmuf (29 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire baisser le niveau avec ma chienne mélomane :



Tu va surtout faire baisser son niveau d'acuité auditive. Mais que fait la SPA ?


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Avril 2005)

ces photos de mouches sont tres bien realisees, mais elles ne me font pas oublier que les mouches argentees sont les pires mouches a ordures....


----------



## kathy h (29 Avril 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Tu va surtout faire baisser son niveau d'acuité auditive. Mais que fait la SPA ?



ce n'est  quand même pas de ma faute si ma chienne adore la musique


----------



## sofiping (29 Avril 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Je le reconnais , normal qu'il pose     c'est Jeff Goldblum   :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Les voilà ...




   previens moi quand il y a cuillette    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mfay (29 Avril 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Réponse parfaite !!!


Ben ouais, j'suis désolé. J'aime beaucoup tes photos Alan, et celle là m'avait un chouïa déçu.  J'attends les autres


----------



## mactambour (29 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi Cédric  le première superbe    faut faire ton approche en rafale avec ton 20D


J'ai voulu faire comme TurnOver... je n'avais pas de mouche sous la main, et je n'ai pas non plus sa maestria.. mais je me suis bien appliquée... :rose: 






 

1 - ISO 50, 1/1000, F/4,0, 7,2mm - macro
2 - Coleoptères--->Brachélytres --->Cétonides --->*Cetonia hirtella*
Cause de graves dégâts dans les fleurs de la vigne.



 :love:  :love:​
PS pourquoi j'ai toujours du bruit sur le fond des macros ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu faire comme TurnOver... je n'avais pas de mouche sous la main, et je n'ai pas non plus sa maestria.. mais je me suis bien appliquée... :rose:




te vexes pas, je prends les fleurs , la bestiole je vais te la laisser     

pour la mouche c'est facile : vas essayer de la confiture sur la salade  !!!!     



bravoooo       :love:


----------



## mactambour (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> te vexes pas, je prends les fleurs , la bestiole je vais te la laisser
> 
> pour la mouche c'est facile : vas essayer de la confiture sur la salade  !!!!
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas vexée..    

Je te donne les fleurs de tout mon c½ur. :love:

Mais tu sais, la cétoine est une petite bete très jolie et elle ne fait pas de mal, sauf aux fleurs de la vigne !!  

Merci de ton compliment. Je ne suis qu'un amateur ...   pourtant.

 :love:


----------



## Aragorn (30 Avril 2005)

Voici un petit espion qui vient régulièrement voir ce qui se passe chez les humains. Le contraste n'est pas terrible, mais bon...

:king:


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

oh il est mignon :love:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Avril 2005)

Une petite photo faite hier avec mon F90x, de la Kodak UC exposée à 320 (au lieu de 400) pour le petit côté "sur-ex" :




​ 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai eu envie de la recadrer. Le fait est qu'elle me plaît bien, comme ça.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2005)

Et moi un petit pano vite fait a partir de 4 photos prises depuis ma terrasse cet aprem:






Au fond dans le creux y a la mer mais comme c'est du grand angle ca se voit pas trop  :rateau:


----------



## asmakou (1 Mai 2005)

Bonjour

Voici un petit habitant de notre jardin


----------



## TitaNantes (1 Mai 2005)

Profitant du temps ensoleillé, nous sommes allés hier au parc de Branféré (situé entre Vannes et Redon). Nous y avons rencontré des "bestiaux" sympathiques (comme ci-dessous). J'avais, à l'épaule, mon "antique" Nikon CoolPix 995 ...

PS. Je n'arrive pas à attacher à ce message, une pièce jointe... Avec l'âge je régresse  
PS2. Un grand merci à Amaskou


----------



## asmakou (1 Mai 2005)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> Profitant du temps ensoleillé, nous sommes allé hier au parc de Branféré (situé entre Vannes et Redon). Nous y avons rencontré des "bestiaux" sympathiques (comme ci-dessous). J'avais, à l'épaule, mon "antique" Nikon CoolPix 995 ...
> 
> PS. Je n'arrive pas à attacher à ce message, une pièce jointe... Avec l'âge je régresse



Je passe par ici pour les stocker:

http://imageshack.us/index3.php


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2005)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Voici un petit habitant de notre jardin



il a une bonne bouille ton lézard... jolie photo


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2005)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> Profitant du temps ensoleillé, nous sommes allés hier au parc de Branféré (situé entre Vannes et Redon). Nous y avons rencontré des "bestiaux" sympathiques (comme ci-dessous). J'avais, à l'épaule, mon "antique" Nikon CoolPix 995 ...
> 
> PS. Je n'arrive pas à attacher à ce message, une pièce jointe... Avec l'âge je régresse
> PS2. Un grand merci à Amaskou




Elle est marrante ta deuxième photo... comment se dorer la pillule au soleil... belles photos...


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2005)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> Profitant du temps ensoleillé, nous sommes allés hier au parc de Branféré (situé entre Vannes et Redon). Nous y avons rencontré des "bestiaux" sympathiques (comme ci-dessous). J'avais, à l'épaule, mon "antique" Nikon CoolPix 995 ...
> 
> PS. Je n'arrive pas à attacher à ce message, une pièce jointe... Avec l'âge je régresse
> PS2. Un grand merci à Amaskou



Un lémurien  et un panda rouge ou petit panda.
En anglais il porte un autre nom. 

Il est superbe ce parc. J'y ai fait un saut, il y a quelques années, lors de mes vacances en Bretagne.


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Cette photo marque mon entrée dans le monde passionant de l'image.
La photo est de moi, la fille s'apelle caroline, c'est uen amie qui est dans ma classe.
Et puis voilà.

Merci à tous


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2005)

Rhôôôô le coquin...  

C'est pas mal pour un début... par contre fais très attention aux ombres... l'oeil a tendance à faire une correction à ce niveau... mais pas l'appareil photo automatiquement... n'hésites pas à utiliser le flash dans ce cas, justement pour compenser, par exemple le contre jour...

Bravo quand même...


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Pas mal pas mal... T'en as d'autres ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

moi je t'ai déjà dit ce que j'en pense dans l'autre fil...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo marque mon entrée dans le monde passionant de l'image.
> La photo est de moi, la fille s'apelle caroline, c'est uen amie qui est dans ma classe.
> Et puis voilà.
> 
> Merci à tous



Déjà, tu sais où sont les couleurs de la vie, c'est un bon début


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, tu sais où sont les couleurs de la vie, c'est un bon début


 
Obsédé!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pas mal... T'en as d'autres ?



Mais que font les modérateurs... :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Obsédé!


t'aime pas le brun ?


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Obsédé!



Oh, moi, tu sais ... Je suis daltonien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les modérateurs... :affraid:



ils bavent    :rateau: 

_bravo Avril_


----------



## turnover (1 Mai 2005)

Tout les mecs bavent ?  :bebe:  :bebe: 

Moi je reste toujours dans le microcosmos   J'ai failli marcher dessus !!! Pour infos : Balaninus elephas qui se nourrit de chataignes ou des marrons (je sais plus). Et la fente de mes pataugas font 1mm à cet endroit.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

oh c'est marrant comme bête ca...

Et puis je bave pas moi... Certes, elle se laisse regarder la copine, mais ...

(enfin un petit peu :love: quand même... :rose


----------



## mactambour (1 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tout les mecs bavent ?  :bebe:  :bebe:
> 
> Moi je reste toujours dans le microcosmos   J'ai failli marcher dessus !!! Pour infos : Balaninus elephas qui se nourrit de chataignes ou des marrons (je sais plus). Et la fente de mes pataugas font 1mm à cet endroit.



T'es trop fort ! ma petite cétoine est ridicule à coté de ce Balaninus elephas...   

Mais comme c'est le premier Mai... voici pour vous tous, macgeneration,  auteurs des images de toutes ces pages, le brin de muguet de mon jardin et avec lui mes souhaits de bonheur.






 :love: 
​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Moi je reste toujours dans le microcosmos  J'ai failli marcher dessus !!! Pour infos : Balaninus elephas qui se nourrit de chataignes ou des marrons (je sais plus). Et la fente de mes pataugas font 1mm à cet endroit.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




C'est décidé: je ne viendrais plus dans ce fil, je suis trop jaloux!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

bon , là il faut juste voir la beauté de ces chiens, pas le reste !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

Le gros, il sort d'une cure chez weight watcher?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

te moque pas des chiens tu veux.


----------



## mactambour (1 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , là il faut juste voir la beauté de ces chiens, pas le reste !!!


  

Tes bestioles sont belles... mais celui-ci, tu ne vas pas me dire que tu prends les fleurs et que tu me le laisses !!!  quand même !!!






A propos : les fleurs... c'est du thym   

  
 :love: ​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

Top!


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais que font les modérateurs... :affraid:



 Olivier :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mai 2005)

petite contribution...


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Mai 2005)

il est neuf de combien de temps ton iBook ? Tu perds pas les touches toi ? (cf. une de mes dernières photos où il manque le s...)


----------



## AntoineD (3 Mai 2005)

Vlan, une photo à pas cher que j'ai faite il y a 3-4 ans : 







PS : désolé pour la compression...


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tout les mecs bavent ?  :bebe:  :bebe:
> 
> Moi je reste toujours dans le microcosmos   J'ai failli marcher dessus !!! Pour infos : Balaninus elephas qui se nourrit de chataignes ou des marrons (je sais plus). Et la fente de mes pataugas font 1mm à cet endroit.



Tcheu top mortel le Turn! Impressionnant les détails du Balaninus!!! 
  :love:


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Tcheu top mortel le Turn! Impressionnant les détails du Balaninus!!!
> :love:



Merci   

Et pour prouver que je l'ai sauvé !! heu dessous c'est mon doigt.  Quelle vieille peau


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Tes bestioles sont belles... mais celui-ci, tu ne vas pas me dire que tu prends les fleurs et que tu me le laisses !!!  quand même !!!
> 
> A propos : les fleurs... c'est du thym




non, cette fois je prends la bestiole      :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Et pour prouver que je l'ai sauvé !! heu dessous c'est mon doigt.  Quelle vieille peau




range ton jouet en plastique   et epiles toi   


      :love:


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Et pour prouver que je l'ai sauvé !! heu dessous c'est mon doigt.  Quelle vieille peau
> 
> ​



Ta bestiole ressemble étrangement aux extra-terrestres de Luc Besson dans le "Cinquième élement"... Elle a une bonne bouille en tout cas...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Tcheu top mortel le Turn! Impressionnant les détails du Balaninus!!!



Héhé Cédric il a une tronche d'enfer   et la Pataugaz change un peu comme support  Bravo 

Bon je passais juste dire que j'avais du nettoyer mon ftp comme prévu... Il me restait un poil de place 






Alors je re-rempli  Et je ressors


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Cédric il a une tronche d'enfer   et la Pataugaz change un peu comme support  Bravo
> 
> Bon je passais juste dire que j'avais du nettoyer mon ftp comme prévu... Il me restait un poil de place
> 
> ...



Waaaa.... trop géniale ta "grenouille"...


----------



## fredtravers (3 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vlan, une photo à pas cher que j'ai faite il y a 3-4 ans :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superbe .... désaroi .. interrogations ... superbe


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été prise au Canon 20D - 50mm (j'avais pas mon 65 jean-mi   ) f/8 + flash avec diffuseur maison et 800iso je crois, pas d'accentuation.


 
Bravo !    Tu es à quelle distance de la bête à peu près ? La photo est beaucoup recadrée ?

'+


----------



## AntoineD (3 Mai 2005)

petit "brouillon" (comprendre : tirage de lecture) de mon travail en cours : 






A la base, c'est un petit 13x18.
J'aime bcp cette photo parce que c'est tout à fait le "bonhomme"... ​


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !    Tu es à quelle distance de la bête à peu près ? La photo est beaucoup recadrée ?
> 
> '+


Heu, je dirai à une cinquantaine de cm et oui c'est un gros crop, je peux pas dire exactement, je marche au feeling pour le recadrage (mais apparemment faut m'améliorer ...   )



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> petit "brouillon" (comprendre : tirage de lecture) de mon travail en cours


Beau portrait !!


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Je ne me lasse pas de venir feuilleter cet album ! Merci à tous !


----------



## jfr (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me lasse pas de venir feuilleter cet album ! Merci à tous !



Eh, bonjour chez toi, numéro 6 !


----------



## TitaNantes (3 Mai 2005)

Et voilà un de mes chats à fond.





Il me rappelle le Panda aperçu à Branféré


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Cédric il a une tronche d'enfer   et la Pataugaz change un peu comme support  Bravo
> 
> Bon je passais juste dire que j'avais du nettoyer mon ftp comme prévu... Il me restait un poil de place
> 
> ...



Belle compo !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je dirai à une cinquantaine de cm et oui c'est un gros crop, je peux pas dire exactement, je marche au feeling pour le recadrage (mais apparemment faut m'améliorer ...  )


 
50 cm avec un 50 mm !   Elle doit être toute petite la mouche sur le cliché d'origine non ? "Optiquement" ce n'est pas de la macro alors... bon n'hésitez pas à m'expliquer hein. 

'+


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 50 cm avec un 50 mm !   Elle doit être toute petite la mouche sur le cliché d'origine non ? "Optiquement" ce n'est pas de la macro alors... bon n'hésitez pas à m'expliquer hein.
> 
> '+


Oula, j'ai grave merdé là.     Excuse moi, j'ai répondu trop vite. Je croyais que tu me parlais d'une autre photo.
Sur celle là,  Je devais être assez près  Mais je sais plus de combien.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2005)

Avec le 50 mm tu ne pouvais pas être beaucoup plus près. 
Tu avais une allonge dessus ?


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2005)

Je crois que ça tourne autour des 40cm. Pas d'autofocus, j'avance, je recule, j'avance ...
Le problème, c'est que les cm à vue d'oeil je suis pas fortiche   
Non pas de bague allonge, mais maintenant c'est comme ci, vive le mp-e 65mm \o/
C'est une peu le même système mais c'est l'objo qui s'en charge (rapport 5:1)   
Correct jusqu'à 2:1, ça dégrade un peu à 3:1 et encore plus après mais ça reste convenable  :love: 
Voir mon balaninus rapport 2:1


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ça tourne autour des 40cm.



Oui ça doit faire à peu près ça au plus près avec le 50 mm f1.8 devant l'objectif, sur la position "macro"  (48 cm de distance mini à calculer à partir du plan capteur).

Mais tu as le 18-50 mm EX DC Sigma qui réduit la distance mini à 28 cm (à peu prés 12cm de l'objectif).
Bien que tes résultats sont à priori excellents avec le 50mm  


Pour répondre au Gognol non ce n'est pas de la macro c'est de l'agrandissement, mais la qualité reste exeptionnelle !!
Reste à voir sur les tirages, ce qui est à privilégier en photo...

Hier (bourrasques de vent à 65 km h ) je suis allé faire des essais à 85 mm + 68 mm de tirage
donc on est pas encore dans de la macro à proprement dit puisque le rapport de reproduction est
légérement supérieur à 1.1. ALors, 85mm + 68mm d'allonge, 200 iso, 1/200s, f25, flash + mécabounce (mini diffuseur)
*aucun recadrage, absolument aucune accentuation* j'ai juste joué sur les contrastes et les courbes, l'original est un poil plus doux.
(c'est les mêmes conditions pour le brin d'herbe avec la goutte où on se rend mieux compte de la possibilité de netteté)








Arghh j'ai oublié Antoine tout à l'heure, j'aime beaucoup ce drapé  mais c'est vrai que la compression (ou même le scan  )  ... bonne chance à Cannes 

PS: absolument aucune accentuation veut dire zéro sur le RAW et zéro sur le fichier traité


----------



## turnover (3 Mai 2005)

Très belle, belles couleurs 

C'est ça, le 50mm me donnait des résultats satisfaisant ... Le mpe m'époustoufle

Brut de fonderie pour exemple




Ta bzzzz c'est ça?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>


 Scarab' tu es mon Dieu. Demande et j'obéirais! Je serais ta chose!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ta bzzzz c'est ça?




Oui c'est ça  elle se fait coiffer chez Viviane Westwood la tienne 

Oui magnifique ce 65  
Par contre trop près pour mon utilisation (tu sais où vont mes photos...)

Justement je suis dans les essais de vol d'abeilles avec battements d'ailes décomposés et à priori le 18-50mm EX Sigma (à 50mm MAP mini) sera le mieux placé
dans ce que j'ai sous la main, parce que j'ai besoin d'espace pour cadrer, mais d'un rapport suffisant,
et comme c'est destiné à de l'A3 je ne peux pas recadrer avec 6,3 mégapixels.


JP    Tu viens à Avignon ? le vendredi soir ? je ne suis pas encore sur (emploi du temps hyper serré)


----------



## alan.a (3 Mai 2005)

Mes débuts en macro






Il semblerait qu'il me reste encore un pb de distance à régler


----------



## AntoineD (3 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Arghh j'ai oublié Antoine tout à l'heure, j'aime beaucoup ce drapé  mais c'est vrai que la compression (ou même le scan  )  ... bonne chance à Cannes



merci 

Effectivement, je crois que le scan est à mettre en cause, il a été réalisé par le labo dans la mouvance du scan + dév.' ... C'était sensé être de l'amateur "haute qualité" mais dès qu'on leur passe une pelloche un peu exigente (FujiPress 1600 dans mon cas), ils se chient littéralement dessus.Il en va de même avec certains tirages.

Je crois qu'ils bossent avec un fuji frontier. Ils ont peut-être du mal à le régler. 

Je vais essayer un nouveau tirage. A l'occasion.


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mes débuts en macro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oui, on voit bien les details du pelage de sauterelle, neanmoins, tu aurais sans doute du cadrer un pe plus large, qu'on puisse distinguer si c'est un male ou une femelle.


----------



## AntoineD (3 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mes débuts en macro
> 
> Il semblerait qu'il me reste encore un pb de distance à régler





...


----------



## alan.a (3 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> Effectivement, je crois que le scan est à mettre en cause, il a été réalisé par le labo dans la mouvance du scan + dév.' ... C'était sensé être de l'amateur "haute qualité" mais dès qu'on leur passe une pelloche un peu exigente (FujiPress 1600 dans mon cas), ils se chient littéralement dessus.Il en va de même avec certains tirages.
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas que tu puisses espérer beaucoup de ce genre de labo.
Je ne suis même pas certain qu'ils aient pris le temps de regarder ton cliché plus de 2 sec à l'écran.

Un frontier bien utilisé peut pourtant produire de belles choses, mais il faut se donner le temps.
Une lambda est bien au-dessus d'une Frontier, mais cette dernière reste quand même une bonne chtite machine.

Normalement la machine est bien étalonnée (mon labo l'étalonne plusieurs fois par jour) donc je pense plutot à une intervention de l'opérateur.
Au dos de ton tirage, tu dois avoir 4 lettres qui se suivent.
Par défaut, tu dois avoir NNNN. Si l'opérateur à bricolé ton image, les lettres changent, genre 1NAN etc.. (AES-canal historique doit savoir exactement le sens de chaque lettre).

Sinon passes par un labo pro, tu payeras 2 fois plus cher, mais tu n'auras pas besoin de tenter 3 tirages pour arriver à un bon résultat


----------



## AntoineD (3 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que tu puisses espérer beaucoup de ce genre de labo.
> Je ne suis même pas certain qu'ils aient pris le temps de regarder ton cliché plus de 2 sec à l'écran.
> 
> Un frontier bien utilisé peut pourtant produire de belles choses, mais il faut se donner le temps.
> ...



Pour info, je n'aime pas dire du mal mais Alan.a a raison tout partout. Mon labo, c'est Camara à Nancy. Plus le temps avance, plus ils travaillent comme des sagouins. Service de plus en plus nul avec des vendeurs rarement aimables face à des clients exigeants mais peu fortunés. Pendant ce temps, les prix augmentent... Ils sont devenus une sorte de sous-fnac alors qu'ils sortaient leur épingle du jeu il n'y a pas si longtemps encore.

Bref, je veux bien croire qu'ils ne se soient pas attardés sur mes scans, même si c'est la version "luxe". je vais vérifier les tirages, mon cher 

C'est un endroit à éviter de plus en plus. C'est vraiment triste... la boutique est juste en dessous de chez moi ! 

Je leur préfère Phot-Antik. Avis aux Nancéiens !


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça doit faire à peu près ça au plus près avec le 50 mm f1.8 devant l'objectif, sur la position "macro"  (48 cm de distance mini à calculer à partir du plan capteur).



Ben ça fait quoi la "position macro" ? Si la distance mini est de 48 cm ça fait loin quand même... pour moi un objectif macro permet de s'approcher plus du sujet, c'est pas ça ? Bon et moi qui ait un 50 mm Nikon 1.8 (autorisant dans les 45 cm de distance mini) qui n'est pas référencé comme macro c'est équivalent ou pas ? Sinon j'ai un Tamron 28-75 mm 2,8 XR DI considéré comme macro (distance mini 33 cm, mais vu la longueur de l'optique on se retrouve physiquement beaucoup plus près du sujet) ça doit encore plus le faire non ?

'+


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2005)

je sais pas si je vais dire une connerie mais bon j'y vais: turnover et sacarb' quand vous parlez d'un 50 mm c'est un équivalent 100 mm en 24 x 36 ou j'ai tout faux?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si je vais dire une connerie mais bon j'y vais: turnover et sacarb' quand vous parlez d'un 50 mm c'est un équivalent 100 mm en 24 x 36 ou j'ai tout faux?



Ca équivaut à un 80 mm en 24x36


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si je vais dire une connerie mais bon j'y vais: turnover et sacarb' quand vous parlez d'un 50 mm c'est un équivalent 100 mm en 24 x 36 ou j'ai tout faux?




Bon j'avais fait une réponse à Stephane, mais je lui au copié par mail ça rame dur 

Oui JP 50mm par 1.6 (capteur plus petit que 24 x36) ça fait un 80mm à peu près.

Mais en bref j'expliquais à Gognol que c'est le tirage intégré aux optiques macro qui défini le rapport de repro
qui doit être égal ou supérieur (0,5 par ex)  à 1.1 pour faire de la macro...

1.1 = taille réelle, 0.5 = deux fois la taille réelle

Alors qu'un 50mm classique a un rapport de repro de 1.5 en général donc qu'il soit monté sur un 24x36 ou un APN ne change 
pas grand chose, si ce n'est un agrandissement de 1.6 avec l'APN.


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avais fait une réponse à Stephane, mais je lui au copié par mail ça rame dur



Bien reçu merci.  Bon j'ai pas tout bien digéré, je relirai demain...  Et donc sinon concrètement et physiquement sur l'optique Canon 50 mm ça fait quoi de passer au mode macro ?

'+


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

J'étais chargé par ma compagne de faire un peu de jardinage. 
Malheureusement, je suis tombé sur un escargot ma fois, fort sympathique. 
J'ai peu jardiné mais beaucoup photographié. 

La première est prise avec l'A1 en mode macro.
Les deux autres avec le 20D + 28-135 à 135 mm (200 en 24/36)


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

Le pauvre escargot que t'as mis sur une table alors qu'il était en train de se payer un super gueuleton...

Et elle est pas trop fâchée ta compagne, que tu lui ramène des gastéropodes dégoulinants au lieu de tondre la pelouse ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bien reçu merci.  Bon j'ai pas tout bien digéré, je relirai demain...  Et donc sinon concrètement et physiquement sur l'optique Canon 50 mm ça fait quoi de passer au mode macro ?
> 
> '+



Sur un 50mm non macro ? ça permet de voir de plus près mais ça n'augmente pas le rapport de reproduction.
Si tu fais comme je fais ces derniers temps pour mes essais, tu peux augmenter le tirage avec des
bagues allonges et là tu peux faire de la photo rapprochée de la position macro à la position infini
avec des rapports de repro égaux ou supérieurs à 1.1


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre escargot que t'as mis sur une table alors qu'il était en train de se payer un super gueuleton...
> 
> Et elle est pas trop fâchée ta compagne, que tu lui ramène des gastéropodes dégoulinants au lieu de tondre la pelouse ?



héhé, non. Pendant ma semaine de congé, vu les heures passée à bosser précédemment, elle est très indulgente.


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Mai 2005)

remets déjà l'escargot, il commencera le boulot pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'étais chargé par ma compagne de faire un peu de jardinage.
> Malheureusement, je suis tombé sur un escargot ma fois, fort sympathique.
> J'ai peu jardiné mais beaucoup photographié.
> 
> ...




Ahhh Paul j'en cherche un depuis une semaine  

Bon exemple pour le Gognol on peut voir que si on agrandi ceux fait au zoom
ils n'auront pas la somme de détails de celui fait en macro, et la gestion de
la PDC en macro est beucoup plus courte. (bon l'escargot est déjà gros pour l'exemple...)


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mai 2005)

phagocytage de mon ibook.....


----------



## AntoineD (4 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai, je poste tous les jours en  ce moment :





​ 
Petite photo de famille prise ce dimanche, sans intervention numérique.
Juste l'avancement du film.
Avec un Nikon FM et de la Kodak Supra dedans.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2005)

Sympa tes dernieres photos Antoine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Antoine, et s'il y avait intervention numérique ? ça serait grave docteur  
N'est ce pas le résultat qui compte? vu que tu aurais du faire la même demarche
à la prise dans les deux cas. Enfin ce que j'en dis... 

Ah oui Gognol si tu passes par là j'avais posté cet exemple il n'y a pas longtemps,
ça répond précisément à ta question par l'image.


----------



## turnover (4 Mai 2005)

En fait le 50mm normal permet d'être à une quarantaine de cm du sujet pour le rapport 1/5. Dans ce cas là, je dirai vive le 20D et ses 8 méga  

Tu peux ajouter des bagues allonges dessus (jeu de 3 bagues chez kenko à 12mm, 20mm et 36mm). Ça nbe sert qu'a créer un tirage pour réduire la distance de mise au point. Seul problème, tu perds en luminosité (1,2 voire 3 diaph). C'est intérressant pour les objectifs de 40 à 70mm maxi je dirai. Plus tu montes moins le facteur joue.

Le dernier recours et le mieux. Le CANON MP-E 65mm qui autorise des rapports jusqu'à 5/1. Là tout est dans l'objo et je dirai qu'à 1/1 la map mini est de 25 cm environ.

Sinon pour de l'aide en macro et savoir les bases, faut aller chez gégé


----------



## AntoineD (4 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes dernieres photos Antoine



merci, JP, ça fait plaisir 

Moi, des tiennes, je ne dis rien : elles me dégoûtent, grrrr 
Bon, je me console en pensant à Cannes la semaine prochaine et bientôt l'Afrique... 

na.

Bon, sympas quand même, tes tofs


----------



## AntoineD (4 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Antoine, et s'il y avait intervention numérique ? ça serait grave docteur
> N'est ce pas le résultat qui compte? vu que tu aurais du faire la même demarche
> à la prise dans les deux cas. Enfin ce que j'en dis...



" N'est ce pas le résultat qui compte?"

Hum, je suis tout à fait d'accord mais je crois que, devant un ordinateur, ma main se serait sans aucun doute laissée aller devant toutes les possibilités. Ici, dans mon cas, il s'agissait d'un mauvais avancement du film dont j'ai su profiter.

Voilà. Na.
Maintenant, si j'avais eu cette image en tête, avec toutes ces jolies lignes qui s'entrecroisent, j'aurais pu souffrir de cliquer. Voir cette magnifique image du Bundestag de Gursky : 
*Andreas Gursky - Bundestag*

 On pourrait croire que la chose est totalement réelle... mais le monsieur est passé par la moulinette numérique pour superposer plusieurs images. Et quand on connaît la taille de l'impression finale... ouille.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

Dans la série " je teste mes appareils photos avec mes amis les escargots à la place de bosser" je choisi l'Ixus 40. 











Ces photos prisent avec l'Ixus 40 n'ont pas été recadrée ni retouchée. 

Ca ne me change pas tellement des sangsues.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

ho le bô Kargols......hum......ça file la dalle......      


 super ...


----------



## mactambour (4 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



ton abeille      

Je te prête mon bourdon    






 :love:  ​


----------



## mfay (4 Mai 2005)

L'avantage des escargots, c'est que ça se barre moins vite qu'une abeille et que c'est un chouïa plus gros.

Tien, je vais essayer d'en capturer


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage des escargots, c'est que ça se barre moins vite qu'une abeille et que c'est un chouïa plus gros.
> 
> Tien, je vais essayer d'en capturer



Exactement et tu peux lui dire: " attend je teste un autre réglage."


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage des escargots, c'est que ça se barre moins vite qu'une abeille et que c'est un chouïa plus gros.
> 
> Tien, je vais essayer d'en capturer


 
Et que si t'en as une douzaine, c'est meilleur en cassolette.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et que si t'en as une douzaine, c'est meilleur en cassolette.




on a eu la meme idée !!!!!     




bravo aux chasseur d'escargot , d'abeille et de bourdon !!!!!!     :love:


----------



## duracel (4 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

Qu'est-ce que tu leur a donné à tes escargots Paul.  Ils sont déjà arrivés chez moi.  :love:




Quelques photos prisent il y a une dizaine de minutes...












Et enfin, un panorama.


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Un petit Pic Nic au bord de la Seine...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2005)

Narcisse...  (après j'arrête les escargots.  )


----------



## alan.a (4 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Mince alors !!! Même sur un escargot, le Suisse n'est pas assez rapide pour faire la mise au point !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mai 2005)

Ouvrier funambule


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Oui Hegemonikon je sais je ne me suis pas cassé c'est à coté de chez moi 
(brut de capteur décontrasté de 10% pour adoucir les tons foncés, c'est tout)

On est sur les bords de Saône, dans l'ordre: passerelle St Georges, Eglise St Georges, Basilique de Fourvière. 
(du 3 en 1 quoi  et sans artifice numérique Antoine   )







Bon en fait j'avais envie de courbes  mais j'ai la flemme de vous la refaire en grand 


Françoise, des gros pixels carrés sur tes dernières images... souci de compression ?     :love:
Webo, j'aime bien ton panoramique 
Dendrimère compo sympa  alors ayé on sort le matos 
Alan  :mouais:  euh  pas geeeeeeeeeeentil !


----------



## alan.a (5 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alan  :mouais:  euh  pas geeeeeeeeeeentil !



  

Scarab a des envies de courbes, et moi de lignes droites. 
Un petit extrait d'une nouvelle série toute fraiche.


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Cédric il a une tronche d'enfer   et la Pataugaz change un peu comme support  Bravo
> 
> Bon je passais juste dire que j'avais du nettoyer mon ftp comme prévu... Il me restait un poil de place
> 
> ...



Que dire, ptit Scarab' toujours le même... tes photos me font chialer... 
     :love:   J'peux point te coup d'bouler... GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et que si t'en as une douzaine, c'est meilleur en cassolette.




     Très belle nature morte Sylko... belle compo...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Mai 2005)

Passé à Rouen y'a pas si longtemps... mécontent du néga, j'avais pas osé faire de planche contact.

Bon, là, je l'ai faite, finalement.

Il y avait ça dedans :





​ 

et même ça :





​ 
mais si, vous le reconnaissez...


----------



## molgow (5 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Narcisse...  (après j'arrête les escargots.  )



 Il devait aller vite vu la position aréodynamique de ses antennes !


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mai 2005)

Pont et education juvenile ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> ...me font chialer...



Ah c'était toi   Salut Phootek


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Mai 2005)

En voilà une autre :




f3.2, 1/4, 100 ISO, n'hésitez pas à donner des conseils.

Je vous en ai encore fait une bonne tripotée aujourd'hui, dont un certain nombre de vues d'avion, ca vient très bientôt


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

J'arrête les escargots, il pleut trop. 
Je reprend mes "tests" de portrait.

Silvia, un peu de lumière venant de la fenêtre, un peu de flash.






Tomtom, 1600 iso, f5.6, 135 mm (=200mm 24x36)


----------



## AntoineD (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Silvia, un peu de lumière venant de la fenêtre, un peu de flash.



Pas mal  on ne voit pas le flash


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> on ne voit pas le flash




Bien utile en HSS pour le petit pétillement des pupilles 


Bravo Paul


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Y en reste quand même 50cm  Allez c'est l'heure de l'apéro on partage les "restes" de midi


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Mai 2005)

Merci qui :love:? 

Tes beaujolais étaient fameux&#8230;si avec ça nous ne parvenons pas à organiser une ÆS lyonnaise&#8230;

Un petit souvenir de campagne: le juste accompagnement du sauciflard :




​


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Mai 2005)

et un bon calendos ? Qui s'en occupe ?


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

ce weekend, j'etais en Bretagne....


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

et il faisait beau...


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

y'avait des bêtes féroces...


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2005)

putain, c'est beau ton morbihan, dire que je vais y habiter !!  :love: :love:


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

et des arbres magiques...


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2005)

ça, c'est deja un peu plus "Bretagne" !


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2005)

genre ya des fées qui distille du chouchen et de la beuuuuuuuh au pied de ces arbres... moi aussi on m'a fait le coup !! 

gaffe, ça marche !!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2005)

Un petit tour dans la campagne auvergnate:






J'ai volontairement un peu poussé sur les courbes et niveaux


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Mai 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> y'avait des bêtes féroces...



 J'ADORE LA BOUILLE DU CLEBS!    
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## turnover (9 Mai 2005)

Rha lovely le sauciflard :love:  :love:  :love:

Quel chien !!   

Antoine j'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais    :love:   

je me suis calmé depuis heu quelques jours, mais bon une simple du fond du tiroir


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Rha lovely le sauciflard :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Quel chien !!
> 
> ...



Rhaaaa, TURN, ta mouche est MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!!!! 
    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa, TURN, ta mouche est MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!!!!
> :love:


 
Bah, moi je lui dis plus, il m'énerve


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2005)

Pareil... dégoûté à vie...   

Elles sont trop belles tes photos Turn...


----------



## mactambour (9 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa, TURN, ta mouche est MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!!!!
> :love:



TurnOver ta mouche est MAGNIFIQUE !!!...   

 :love:  :love:

PS Mais... c'est quand même une "sale" mouche !


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2005)

Difficile de poster après Turn .

Un endroit où j'aime bien aller depuis quelques mois. Beaucoup de vent, mais des lumières magnifiques. La mer au loin. La garrigue à perte de vue. Les éoliennes qui brillent sous le ciel orageux.




​ .
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## turnover (9 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous    

Prise il y a une semaine environ (je classe petit à petit, j'en ai 350 en attente  :rateau: ). Elle est membre de la famille des Anthomyiidae qui regroupe 610 espèces ... Quasi impossible à identifier    (j'éssaye depuis 2h en vain) Très petite et très haut dans les branches, j'étais presque à la limite de pas pouvoir la voir dans le viseur (65mp-e f/8 1/250s 400iso 1/1)

MAJ : je crois que j'ai trouvé le bon nom


----------



## turnover (9 Mai 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa, TURN, ta mouche est MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!!!!
> :love:


Petit hors sujet. J'aime beaucoup tes illustrations (dèjà dit je crois), vivement la suite à poupi.com


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de poster après Turn .
> 
> Un endroit où j'aime bien aller depuis quelques mois. Beaucoup de vent, mais des lumières magnifiques. La mer au loin. La garrigue à perte de vue. Les éoliennes qui brillent sous le ciel orageux.
> 
> ...



Très belle lumière, chaude... on dirait la lumière d'automne. La structure toute en transparence est joliement intégrée dans la nature...


----------



## doudou83 (9 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Rha lovely le sauciflard :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Quel chien !!
> 
> ...


Vraiment magnifique image .Beaucoup de précision, comment dit on , le piqué de l' image est archi top . Avec quelle boîte à images as tu fait cela ? encore bravo c' est top !!!


----------



## Moumoune (10 Mai 2005)

Hop, une petite macro avec le 18/55 :


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment magnifique image .Beaucoup de précision, comment dit on , le piqué de l' image est archi top . Avec quelle boîte à images as tu fait cela ? encore bravo c' est top !!!


Merci 

Canon 20D - Objectif CANON MP-E 65mm F/8 1/250s 400iso


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2005)

Hop encore un petit paysage auvergnat:






Et le viaduc le plus haut du monde:











Pour l'instant impossible de s'arreter a proximité depuis l'autoroute et avec les beaux jours j'ai toutes les stars de turnover sur le pare brise


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant impossible de s'arreter a proximité depuis l'autoroute et avec les beaux jours j'ai toutes les stars de turnover sur le pare brise



Belle série    En route pour montpellier ?  En tout cas, c'est bien mieux qu'avant. Rien qu'a la Cavalerie qu'est qu'on perdait comme temps !!


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour dans la campagne auvergnate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'as bien fait de préciser, c'est pas du tout perceptible...   

'+


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> En route pour montpellier ?



En fait de retour vers Nice apres un WE auvergnat. La durée de trajet est a peu pres idem que si on passe par Lyon et c'est beaucoup plus joli :love:


----------



## turnover (10 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait de retour vers Nice apres un WE auvergnat. La durée de trajet est a peu pres idem que si on passe par Lyon et c'est beaucoup plus joli :love:


Pour sûr !! C'est moins monotone et en plus le péage revient moins cher


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de préciser, c'est pas du tout perceptible...
> 
> '+



méheuu! j'ai fais expres alors hein, bon!


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour dans la campagne auvergnate:
> 
> J'ai volontairement un peu poussé sur les courbes *de* niveaux



Ha ! c'est pour ça, je me disais, c'est bien plat...   
  :rateau:  


Bon, continuez, vous êtes insupportables :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> méheuu! j'ai fais expres alors hein, bon!


 
  

'+


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2005)

il y a des bestiolles bizarre dans mon jardin :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2005)

ooooooooooooh, il est adorable  :love:


----------



## kitetrip (12 Mai 2005)

Quand on éteint la lumière dans ma chambre, ça donne une autre ambiance


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2005)

Abbaye d'Orval.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2005)

et elle sont ou les bières ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2005)

Elles ont été consommées avec énormément de plaisir. 






Au passage, les Ixus, c'est bien mais pas à 400 iso.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2005)

c'est quoi cette bouteille de chimey planqué sur la gauche ?


----------



## jahrom (13 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour dans la campagne auvergnate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alors, c'était donc toi qui avait fait le fond d'écran de windows XP....


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2005)

Orval toujours.   (18-55 mm


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'était donc toi qui avait fait le fond d'écran de windows XP....


 
Faites chier! La prochaine fois je poste en bichromie!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2005)

Orval toujours.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2005)

il y a plein de truc comme ça vers le boulot






mais rarement de beau ciel et de belle lumière, dommage :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (14 Mai 2005)

Jet 27...


----------



## iTof (14 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Orval toujours.


 ils font une bière très très sympathique aussi là-bas...


----------



## mfay (14 Mai 2005)

J'ai une petite bestiole qui est venue s'amuser derrière un de mes micros :







Bon ce n'est pas vraiment une photo macro, la bestiole faisait 6 centimetres de long


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> la bestiole faisait 6 centimetres de long




 

de la bestiole de competition


----------



## Yakamya (15 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jet 27...


c'est fantastique ! j'aime beaucoup !!


----------



## jfr (15 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont été consommées avec énormément de plaisir.



Eh eh eh ! Le Doc a l'air à la fête... toujours aussi diabolique !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2005)

Je viens de mettre en ligne une galerie sur l'Abbaye d'Orval.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Mai 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> J
> Bon ce n'est pas vraiment une photo macro, la bestiole faisait 6 centimetres de long


 
:affraid: ouah un frelon ! :affraid: 

Bon ben je crois qu'on va éviter de l'embeter alors :rateau:


----------



## yvos (15 Mai 2005)

toujours aussi sympa les photos qui trainent par ici 

j'viens juste de rentrer de voyage, je pense que vous risquez de voir quelques photos de touriste d'ici peu


----------



## hegemonikon (15 Mai 2005)

Juste après cette belle before-ÆS en Avignon, après un retour sous une pluie battante, 3 heures de sommeil  , sur ma terrasse devant un bon café&#8230;

Un peu de calme avant ce qui allait être un dur week-end.


----------



## iTof (15 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Juste après cette belle before-ÆS en Avignon, après un retour sous une pluie battante, 3 heures de sommeil  , sur ma terrasse devant un bon café&#8230;
> 
> Un peu de calme avant ce qui allait être un dur week-end.


 c'est beau l'Ardèche...


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2005)

star wars...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mai 2005)

Waaaa... sympa ton vaisseau intergalactique... avec les canons laser prêts à tirer...


Belle photo


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

bon, voila tout a coup qu'en pleine AES, il me prend une envie subite de faire une photo....
hop, je prend mon petit sony F-717 en mode macro et 2 gr d'alcool, ce qui donne ça:
















ps: bonjour et encore merci Mactambour,  petit scarabée et hegemonikon....


----------



## ange_63 (17 Mai 2005)

Waouu génial ta photo Stook!! Ce fameux papillon! il a failli se poser sur moi dans l'aprèm!!! Cool!  C'était chez MacTambour dimanche non?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant impossible de s'arreter a proximité depuis l'autoroute et avec les beaux jours j'ai toutes les stars de turnover sur le pare brise



Argh le seul qui a un capteur auto-nettoyant nous fait des taches capteur additionnelles  




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



C'est le DocEvil ou le BockEvide    Paul 




			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Juste après cette belle before-ÆS en Avignon, après un retour sous une pluie battante, 3 heures de sommeil  , sur ma terrasse devant un bon café&#8230;
> 
> Un peu de calme avant ce qui allait être un dur week-end.



:love: Bouges pas j'arrive pour t'aider a ranger  




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> star wars...



Tu nous avais pas dis que ce voyage c'était en bordure extérieure 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, voila tout a coup qu'en pleine AES, il me prend une envie subite de faire une photo....
> hop, je prend mon petit sony F-717 en mode macro et 2 gr d'alcool, ce qui donne ça:



2 gr   :hein: Pas possible... Tsss j'ai la preuve que tu vois tout flou à deux gr     Merci à toi 






Finn désolé    Ceci dit Stook doit t'avoir en gros plan


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Finn désolé    Ceci dit Stook doit t'avoir en gros plan



j'ai des gros plan d'un petit peu tout le monde mais je les cache.....un peu trop flou....  
en tout cas, super photo, merci...

@ange, oui, au bord de la piscine...


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

matin.


----------



## Nephou (17 Mai 2005)

pareil


----------



## mactambour (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, voila tout a coup qu'en pleine AES, il me prend une envie subite de faire une photo....
> hop, je prend mon petit sony F-717 en mode macro et 2 gr d'alcool, ce qui donne ça:
> 
> 
> ...



sur mon Pittosporum m'étonne vraiment par sa couleur ???   

Bon je veux bien le croire tel quel !!



Une petite araignée sur une jolie rose.. 





 :love:  :love:​
PS On était très heureux de vous avoir à la Grange !!!


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Une petite araignée sur une jolie rose..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très jolie photo mactambour !    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> sur mon Pittosporum m'étonne vraiment par sa couleur ???
> 
> Bon je veux bien le croire tel quel !!



c'est vrai que les couleurs sont extremement chargées mais bon, pas de retouche, peut etre le filtre UV et le soleil en plein dessus.....
nous etions pile en face du plongeoir....sur les bord de la piscine...


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2005)

Shiraz, Iran: recueillement sur la tombe d'un poete persan du 14eme, Hafez. Les personnes défilent continuellement et l'émotion est forte


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Je la regarde derrière moi, sur le canapé. Oui je sais un peu tard.. mais demain c'est mercredi :rose:
Une de mes plus belles réalisations..
Un sacré petit bout de fille.
:love:





​


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (...) Oui je sais un peu tard.. mais demain c'est mercredi :rose: (...)



Alala, tout se perd...

Sinon, effectivement ...


----------



## kernel (18 Mai 2005)

Mon ptit cousin et moi au derniere vacances, a 3200 mètres d'altitude, devant le mont banc.
vivement la saison prochaine!!


----------



## nikolo (18 Mai 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> Mon ptit cousin et moi au derniere vacances, a 3200 mètres d'altitude, devant le mont banc.
> vivement la saison prochaine!!


 
Tiens l'endroit me dis quelquechose.

T'etais pas du coté de l'Alpe d'huez (avec une superbe vue depuis la telecabine amenant au chalet ou tu t'es fait photographier sur le village)??


----------



## kernel (18 Mai 2005)

Non! aiguille rouge des Arcs, Bourg st maurice


----------



## stephane6646 (18 Mai 2005)

Une photo du lac de Gruissan (Aude) près de Narbonne par un jour de grand vent...j'ai fait cette photo avec un canon ixus 40


----------



## kernel (18 Mai 2005)

Gruissan c'est la ou il y a toute les compet' de windsurf si je me plante pas?
ta du en voir passez des stars, la chance


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait de retour vers Nice apres un WE auvergnat. La durée de trajet est a peu pres idem que si on passe par Lyon et c'est beaucoup plus joli :love:



Absolument, d'ailleurs ça passe par la Lozère.   

Le viaduc était très beau lundi matin quand je suis redescendu, une lumière d'est superbe.

Pour ceux qui veulent le voir de plus près en venant du sud (par l'autoroute, il est plus beau en venant du nord vu qu'on arrive dessus en courbe, ce qui permet de voir les piles, cf la photo de jpmiss), il faut sortir à l'échangeur de la Cavalerie, et descendre à gauche vers Saint-Rome de Cernon, puis prendre en bas à droite la direction de Millau qui vous permet de passer sous le viaduc. Il y a une aire d'arrêt juste sous le viaduc avec un local aménagé pour vous donner plein d'explications. Le détour ne rallongeait le trajet "normal" avant l'ouverture que d'un quart d'heure environ (hors arrêt évidemment) et ça vaut le déplacement.

Bien sûr, aujourd'hui, on perd plus de temps vu que si on passe sous le viaduc, forcément, on ne passe pas dessus   : il faut traverser Millau et se prendre toute la côte d'Engayresque, mais elle est bien plus calme aujourd'hui.

Pour terminer sur les ponts, vous passez aussi juste au nord du viaduc de Millau sur le "petit" viaduc de la Garrigue, puis sur le viaduc de Verrières (quand même 140 m au-dessus de la vallée). Après la Canourgue (toujours en venant du sud) vous passez juste à côté du chantier du viaduc de la Colagne sur la N88 (100 m de haut) qui donnera un accés plus facile vers Mende et le Puy.

Et pensez, parfois, à sortir de l'autoroute pour aller voir autour : les causses, les gorges, l'Aubrac, la Margeride, le Cézallier...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et pensez, parfois, à sortir de l'autoroute pour aller voir autour : les causses, les gorges, l'Aubrac, la Margeride, le Cézallier...




Faudrait même *surtout* penser à faire comme ça !! Surtout aux mois de mai et octobre :love:


Ah la Margeride en ce moment... les genêts en fleur ... etc


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait même *surtout* penser à faire comme ça !! Surtout aux mois de mai et octobre :love:
> 
> 
> Ah la Margeride en ce moment... les genêts en fleur ... etc


 
Le Cezallier c'est bien aussi en janvier (pour celui qui aime la Sibérie  )


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ah la Margeride en ce moment... les genêts en fleur ... etc



Les genêts commencent à peine, vaut mieux attendre début juin. Mais les jonquilles et les pissenlits mettent déjà du jaune partout, enfin sur tout le vert (l'hive est fini ce coup-ci, juste vu une plaque de neige à la baraque du cheval-mort).

Sur l'Aubrac, (est-ce en hommage aux super-modos   ) on a droit aux ponctuation de violet avec les pensées et, plus discrètes les anémones.


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Mai 2005)

Yep des photos que j'aimmmeuuhhh


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mai 2005)

tjrs NYC...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

...  z'avez vu ses yeux et sa pose ... à chacune son G5 ! :love:


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Mai 2005)

Les chats aiment bien se mettre au dessus des radiateurs     

Bien belle bête tout de même !


----------



## TitaNantes (19 Mai 2005)

Voilà à quoi ressemble un de nos Markous lorsqu'il est à fond...





Quelle misère


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

Ispahan


----------



## alan.a (20 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ispahan




 :love:  :love: 


Quelques centaines de km plus à l'ouest, quelques années plus tôt (notez le grand sens vestimentaire de mes parents ... )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ...  z'avez vu ses yeux et sa pose ... à chacune son G5 ! :love:





il n'est quand meme pas trop difficile ce chaton, 
il demande pas des  coussins        



  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mai 2005)

Montée des marches cannoise pour Sin City :





​ 
et un petit exemple de beauté "plastique" sur la montée de Wenders :




​


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Mai 2005)

Ça commençait...


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Mai 2005)

... à faire un bail...


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Mai 2005)

... pas vrai ?





Les photos sont de ma doudou (Zut je les ai signées ! (Zut faut que je lui nettoie sont capteur...))


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Montée des marches cannoise pour Sin City :





juste un petit apparte : j'ai vu Sin City, c'est extra !!! a conseiller !!!!


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mai 2005)

L'actrice principale du premier film de Tommy Lee Jones, tout à l'heure, sur les marches :







à noter : les trois dernières photos que j'ai postée, dont celle-ci, ont été réalisées avec un 20D... et je ne me fais décidément pas au Canon. grrr. Mais bon. On me le prête alors...


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et un petit exemple de beauté "plastique" sur la montée de Wenders :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est pas le musée Grévin ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Me voilà rentrée de New York avec plein de souvenirs et plein de photos 

En voici une:


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

petite vue d'avignon (EOS 300D et 24 mm f 2,8)


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> L'actrice principale du premier film de Tommy Lee Jones, tout à l'heure, sur les marches :


 
Le mieux dans celle ci c'est ce qui se passe au fond... 

'+


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mai 2005)

Un classique St Patrick


----------



## mactambour (20 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petite vue d'avignon (EOS 300D et 24 mm f 2,8)


d'Avignon, merci Nicolas !!    

Petit tour en Italie.Sfumati toscani - San Giminiano






 :love:​


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mai 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux dans celle ci c'est ce qui se passe au fond...
> 
> '+



tout à fait.
S'il ne s'agissait que de la fille, j'en aurais posté une autre...  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...à noter : les trois dernières photos que j'ai postée, dont celle-ci, ont été réalisées avec un 20D... et je ne me fais décidément pas au Canon. grrr. Mais bon. On me le prête alors...



Tu as quoi comme objectif pour ces photos ?

Ca fait quoi de prendre ce genre de photos ?
On ressent de la fierté ?  de la honte ?  
Il y a un quelque chose qui me dérange à devoir quémander une photo alors que ces stars sont là "aussi pour ça". Elle serait bien triste de ne pas être photographiée mais malgré tout, ces stars semblent, quand je les entends dans des interviews, très méprisante vis-à-vis des photographes.


----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait.
> S'il ne s'agissait que de la fille, j'en aurais posté une autre...  :love:



n'hésite pas!


----------



## kitetrip (21 Mai 2005)

TitaNantes a dit:
			
		

> Voilà à quoi ressemble un de nos Markous lorsqu'il est à fond...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
je veux le même chat :love:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quoi comme objectif pour ces photos ?



alors, attention, liste de feu : 
&#8211; un EF 55-200 f 1:4,5-5,6 (whaou...)
- un EFS 17-85 4-5,6 stabilisé (déjà mieux)

Heureusement, il y a le stand CANON qui nous prête parfois du matos : j'ai pu utiliser un 300 f:4 stabilisé (joli), un 200 f2,8 et un 70-200 2,8 stabilisé. Pas mal. Super piqué. Mais la logique de manipulation du matos CANON me pousse à penser que je vais garder mon bon vieux matos nikon. Eventuellement acheter en numérique mais bon... je suis avant tout féru de N&B.




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quoi de prendre ce genre de photos ?



Rien. Au début, c'est drôle, mais après... ça devient vite répétitif, on est tous parqué. Mais l'expérience est très intéressante. Je serais curieux de mettre certains habitués du forum sur un truc de sauvage comme celui-ci !  Alan, Scarab'... ?   


			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On ressent de la fierté ?  de la honte ?



On ressent rien de particulier (c'est justement le problème...). Après on frime ou pas, ça dépend... 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un quelque chose qui me dérange à devoir quémander une photo alors que ces stars sont là "aussi pour ça".



Et pour présenter des films, en voir, aussi  C'est ce qui compte, nas un festival de cinoche,  non ? 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle serait bien triste de ne pas être photographiée mais malgré tout, ces stars semblent, quand je les entends dans des interviews, très méprisante vis-à-vis des photographes.



Méprisante, peut-être à ce point, ça en amuse pas mal. Mais j'étais assez gêné de photographier Woody Allen, on sent vite qu'il n'aime pas trop la meute. Et puis, c'est vrai qu'il y a de vrais gros boeufs dans le troupeau de photographes... des vrais filmeurs, y sont tous au moteur, presque !... sic.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mai 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses Antoine. 

C'est très intéressant d'avoir le point de vue d'un photographe. 

Poste vite d'autres photos et expériences.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses Antoine.
> 
> C'est très intéressant d'avoir le point de vue d'un photographe.
> 
> Poste vite d'autres photos et expériences.




pas de quoi.


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

je vais peu être rentré moi :rateau:


----------



## Moumoune (21 Mai 2005)

Un chat, ça force dur :


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

dans les rues d'avignon, il y a parfois des choses sympathique comme ça


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Mai 2005)

dans les rues de NY, il y a des choses comme ca aussi...


----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Mai 2005)

une que j'adore : nature morte sur charentaise


----------



## macelene (21 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> une que j'adore : nature morte sur charentaise




oui bon...   mais bon c pas très Sex and Rock and Roll...    ​


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Mai 2005)

Non, la, ça fait plus 80 ans bien tassée...

[Edit] Pourquoi je dit ça en fait ? J'ai presque les mêmes moi... [/edit]


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Non, la, ça fait plus 80 ans bien tassée...
> 
> [Edit] Pourquoi je dit ça en fait ? J'ai presque les mêmes moi... [/edit]


 t'as la moquette qui va avec aussi ?    (je trouve que tu assorties bien les choses en ce moment  :rateau: )


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

c'est un tapis d'abord 




[Edit]En fait, t'es en forme toi, c'matin...[/edit]


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'est un tapis d'abord


il me semble que ma mamie a un peu le même (en mieux )   

ps : plutôt en forme oui ... ça risque de ne pas durer, j'aime pas le dimanche


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (en mieux )



Tu veux t'battre ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2005)

là, maintenant, tout de suite ? ... hum non pas spécialement, une autre fois si tu veux


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

comme elle se défile...


----------



## I-bouk (22 Mai 2005)

j'adore ces photo et chat.. continuer siou-play   

Et j'adore aussi le mien , donc voilou :


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

Hier soir il y avait un petit concert très sympa dans la ville ou on habite.
Je me suis bien amusé.
J'ai pris pas mal de photos et ai pu discuter avec pas mal de groupes.
Fin de soirée, la vie de mon 20D était menacée vu mon état mais heureusement, j'ai tenu bon.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

Les spectateurs étaient aussi intéressant que les artistes. 

Comme on est dans les chats...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

J'ai testé des tas de trucs avec des résultats disont...mitigés.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

Il y avait plusieurs groupes mais c'est Anita Lixel que j'ai préféré photographier.


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé des tas de trucs avec des résultats disont...mitigés.


 
Un coup de zoom ? A quelle vitesse ? Il aurait peut être fallu un coup de flash au premier ou au deuxième rideau, selon dans quel sens tu as zoomé...


'+


----------



## wagonr (22 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé des tas de trucs avec des résultats disont...mitigés.


c'est marrant, c'est parainné par Nostalgie on dirait 
il sponsorise des jeunes maitnenant dites donc ... les temps changent


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé des tas de trucs avec des résultats disont...mitigés.


 C'est les boissons qui étaient mitigées ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de zoom ? A quelle vitesse ? Il aurait peut être fallu un coup de flash au premier ou au deuxième rideau, selon dans quel sens tu as zoomé...
> 
> 
> '+



J'ai zoomé de 28mm à +- 100 mm (à vue de nez.  ) je n'ai pas pensé à essayer l'inverse. 

Ouverture f16, vit. 1/4, 1600 iso.

J'en ai fait d'autres dans le style.  

J'ai bien pensé au coup de flash au deuxième rideau mais je ne savais plus comment faire.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

Décidément, j'adore photographier les gens et j'adore mon 50 mm 1.8


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien pensé au coup de flash au deuxième rideau mais je ne savais plus comment faire.



RTFM. 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Celle ci est très bien !  Et ton portrait est chouette ! 

'+


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

n'empêche que silvia est un peu colère... :mouais:


----------



## maousse (23 Mai 2005)

je crois que c'est ma première photo dans ce sujet  :rose:   
Je crois bien que la lune est presque pleine, hein, m'enfin, pas sûr.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche que silvia est un peu colère... :mouais:



Ca c'est arrangé fin de soirée.  Là, c'était limite...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est arrangé fin de soirée.  Là, c'était limite...



je te l'ai déja dit : dans ce genre de situations, promène-toi toujours avec ton mackie, ça détourne l'attention !   

je crois que madame fera la même tête quand j'irais photographier ta "famille"


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (23 Mai 2005)

lors d'une ballade un diamnche aprem
ptet pas la plus belle, mais bon...






[/URL]


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

euh, juste une petite critique... tu penses quoi des gens qui ont un écran 12" ou qui affichent en 1024 seulement ? 

tu veux pas réduire un petit peu ta photo ?


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas réduire un petit peu ta photo ?


 
Ce serait dommage, on verrait plus le purple franging bidule là. 

'+


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2005)

Ce qui serait bien : par exemple ne poster ici que des images dont la taille maxi est de 600 pixels. Libre à l'auteur, s'il souhaite mettre en ligne un grand format, de lier l'image sur une page perso.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est arrangé fin de soirée.  Là, c'était limite...



  Oui oui après l'explo-zoom, ça sent l'explo-tronche   

Silvia toujours aussi parfaite  même l'air sévère :love:


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (23 Mai 2005)

désolé pour la taille, sincerement

a la limite qu'un modo le supprime ce post, la photo n'a en plus aucun interet...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

hier soir, dans le parc d'à côté de chez moi , j'aime pas les appareils numériques menfin ...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Mai 2005)

nouveau port breton...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

encore hier soir, "couché" de soleil au dessus de la gare ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hier soir, dans le parc d'à côté de chez moi , j'aime pas les appareils numériques menfin ...



tu as trouvé un APN, dois-je te redonner le lien pour les autoportrait ou tu le connais.?..


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

pour Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour Stook




merci....


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mai 2005)

oui didon t'es en forme maiwen... On est drôlement gâté...
Je n'ai pas encore vu ta tête dont tu me parle sur msn, mais j'y cours


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

j'en ai fait plein d'autres hier au parc, mais je sélectionne, et puis je vous en garde pour après   

(contente que ça te plaise ... tu ne l'a pas dit mais je l'ai compris au son de ta voix  :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oui didon t'es en forme maiwen... On est drôlement gâté...
> Je n'ai pas encore vu ta tête dont tu me parle sur msn, mais j'y cours



il te faut utiliser Ichat, fut une epoque ou un portrait lui servait d'avatar.....


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il te faut utiliser Ichat, fut une epoque ou un portrait lui servait d'avatar.....


chut  :rateau: ça marche aussi sur msn mon cher Stook (j'utilise pas ichat  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut  :rateau: ça marche aussi sur msn mon cher Stook (j'utilise pas ichat  )



Adium, c'est vrai...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

pour hegemonikon qui n'aime pas les plantes vertes


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

Deux photos qui datent d'il y a quelques années(au moins une dizaine...), prises au hasard des rues de Rennes...


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

j'aime beaucoup la deuxième


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup la deuxième




Merci maiwen !


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Mai 2005)

En rentrant de la bibliothèque j'ai découvert une petite boutique de bobos avec plein de bières de pays (Foguenne si tu me lis...).
Bonne soirée en perspective avec Dinu Lipatti, Oscar Peterson & David Hume; en plus je fais une bonne action en gardant ce sympathique chat d'origine turque qui grimpe aux papiers peints et qui saute sans prévenir dans la baignoire quand vous prenez un bain !

La photo n'est pas belle mais  c'est pas la seule ici :love:






PS: Maiwen : mais c'est quoi cette mèche blanche ? C'est pour éviter que Mackie ait des spasmes  ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> PS: Maiwen : mais c'est quoi cette mèche blanche ? C'est pour éviter que Mackie ait des spasmes  ?


je vois pas le rapport   

héhé t'as vu ? y'a toi derrière !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour hegemonikon qui n'aime pas les plantes vertes


 

c'est pas du cote du XVII ainsi que la voix ferree ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2005)

si , c'est le square des batignolles


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas le rapport




idem  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> En rentrant de la bibliothèque j'ai découvert une petite boutique de bobos avec plein de bières de pays (Foguenne si tu me lis...).
> Bonne soirée en perspective avec Dinu Lipatti, Oscar Peterson & David Hume; en plus je fais une bonne action en gardant ce sympathique chat d'origine turque qui grimpe aux papiers peints et qui saute sans prévenir dans la baignoire quand vous prenez un bain !
> 
> La photo n'est pas belle mais  c'est pas la seule ici :love:



Prépare toi à des lendemains qui chantent...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est arrangé fin de soirée.  Là, c'était limite...


 Nota : pour tes portraits, pense à faire la mise au point sur l'oeil   ...surtout si tu ouvres à 1,8. 
aussi : très bien, le portrait du monsieur juste au dessus.


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas le rapport
> 
> héhé t'as vu ? y'a toi derrière !!!



Ahhh, Hume en VO... je m'étais tapé quelques chapitres du Leviathan, il y a quelques temps, en version originale (Anglais de l'époque... humm...)... sacré Hobbes.


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est arrangé fin de soirée.  Là, c'était limite...



Saisissant ce regard : on dirait Carmencita !

_ Toréador, en garde!
 Toréador! Toréador!
 Et songe bien, oui, songe en combattant
 qu'*un ½il noir te regâââââââââââârde*
 et que l'amour t'attend,
 Toréador, l'amour, l'amour t'attend!_​


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2005)

salut à tous


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Superbe yvos 
C'est ou?

Ca donne envie, ca fait trop longtemps que j'ai pas voyagé


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe yvos
> C'est ou?
> 
> Ca donne envie, ca fait trop longtemps que j'ai pas voyagé


 
bon, la photo a été prise d'Iran, mais en fait, à gauche du fleuve, c'est l'Iran, à droite, c'est l'Azerbaïdjan, et dans le dos, il y a l'Armenie à 10km, et 100km devant, c'est la Turquie  

on aperçoit vaguement sur la partie droite, une ligne de chemin de fer, qui a été constamment détruite à cause d'une guerre larvée entre Azerbaïdjan et Armenie depuis une dizaine d'année (maintenant c'est safe, bien sur), parce qu'il se trouve que le territoire Armenien isole deux parties de l'Azerbaïdjan.

c'est compliqué sur le papier, mais sur place, c'est juste chouette


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe yvos
> C'est ou?
> 
> Ca donne envie, ca fait trop longtemps que j'ai pas voyagé



Tout à fait.
Rien à ajouter.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> Rien à ajouter.


 
Ah! Toi aussi tu trouve que ca fait trop longtemps que j'ai pas voyagé?


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Toi aussi tu trouve que ca fait trop longtemps que j'ai pas voyagé?


 
Ba ouais, ça nous ferait le plus grand bien quelques photos du JPMiss sur les routes du globe


----------



## alan.a (25 Mai 2005)

Surtout depuis qu'il a un bel E300


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2005)

" le passager jpmiss du vol 779 à destination de... est demandé à l'embarquement en porte 26"


----------



## I-bouk (25 Mai 2005)

Bein ça vien pas d'iran, mais d'a coté de chez moi, par ce beau temps fait un petit tour dans la foret au dessus de mon village !
a vue de jolis petits veaux : 







Ainsi que de beau petit coin :






et voilà mon village vue du dessus :






! il y a plus que as espérer que le beau temps perdure


----------



## mactambour (25 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bein ça vien pas d'iran, mais d'a coté de chez moi, par ce beau temps fait un petit tour dans la foret au dessus de mon village !
> a vue de jolis petits veaux :
> 
> Ici petits veaux...
> ...



Oui c'est sûr... et ici il y a encore des coquelicots !!!






​


----------



## alan.a (25 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> " le passager jpmiss du vol 779 à destination de...



Drole de coincidence, pour les archivistes, 779 est le chiffre de la section dédié à la photographie


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est sûr... et ici il y a encore des coquelicots !!!


 
y'en a plein aussi vers chez moi mais j'ai eu la fleme de les photographier. 

Joli si non


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2005)

ça rend mieux sur papier :rose: mais bon ...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça rend mieux sur papier :rose: mais bon ...



T'inquiète, ça rend déjà très bien


----------



## nikolo (25 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est sûr... et ici il y a encore des coquelicots !!!


Ah, le pavot (le coquelicot appartient à la famille des pavots pour ceux qui ne le savaient pas) me rapelle de bon souvenir ...

Sniiiiff !, sniiiiiff!, ..... comme le titre d'une chanson d' Eric Clapton (Coc.....).


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est sûr... et ici il y a encore des coquelicots !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et une dame Coquelicot, tu nous ferais...?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, le pavot (le coquelicot appartient à la famille des pavots pour ceux qui ne le savaient pas) me rapelle de bon souvenir ...
> 
> Sniiiiff !, sniiiiiff!, ..... comme le titre d'une chanson d' Eric Clapton (Coc.....).



Et pour ceux qui ne le savaient pas (et dont tu semble faire partie) la cocaïne est extraite de la feuille de coca (Amérique du Sud). Le pavot (Asie centrale surtout) donne l'opium qui lui meme donne la morphine et l'héroïne (comme le titre d'une chanson de Lou Reed...)   
Tu as donc tout faux...

Quant a ta consomation passée, présente ou future, je doute qu'elle interesse qui que ce soit ici...


----------



## nikolo (25 Mai 2005)

Pour info: les sniff correspondent au reniflement que tu fais quand tu as un rhume ou que tu pleure parceque ton nez coule et non pas à ce que tu pensais. *Et les autres souvenirs ne font pas forcement non plus reference à l'utilisation de drogue

Bon, vu l'ambience ici, je vous laisse entre vous (vu que c'est toujours les même qui postent des photos ou répondent -> non je n'en poste pas car c'est pas mon domaine moi c'est plutot la video et le cinéma : donc si tu veux voir ce que je fais tu regardes la tele (pub, jingle etc) ou tu vas au cinéma (spot pub ou film) - > je sors .... >


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Meme si tu ne poste pas de photo tu peux tres bien répondre (ou pas), encore faut'il que la réponse ait un quelconque interet... 
Et en plus de confondre pavot et coca, tu cite Clapton ce qui est beaucoup plus grave!  






Tous sous coco dans la pub!


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Mai 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Tout à l'heure, les Dents-du-Midi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est sûr... et ici il y a encore des coquelicots !!!
> 
> [/CENTER]







superbe !!!!!!!        :love:


----------



## mactambour (25 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

>



Elle est belle ta fleur Pitchoun... crois tu que celle-ci, en bouton sera comme la tienne ??   Je ne sais pas ce que c'est !!






 :love:​
Olivier !! tes montagnes sont superbes... comme toujours !

 :love:

Roberta : Merci ... je t'en prépare une autre    :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bein ça vien pas d'iran, mais d'a coté de chez moi, par ce beau temps fait un petit tour dans la foret au dessus de mon village !
> a vue de jolis petits veaux :
> 
> 
> ...



euh, juste une critique, sois ton objectif est gras avec plein de traces de... doigts par exemple, sois tu manques énormément de contraste car tu as beaucoup de flare (reflet internes etc... ) qui te font des images très "fades" au niveau contraste et couleurs. 

la première raison est fréquemment la bonne (expérience magasin)

autre possibilité : une mauvaise qualité d'image dû à l'apn (réglages, optique, résolution, etc...)


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

pour changer des fleurs voici des jambes....

avec un APN, un pied ( pour l'APN, lol) et un déclencheur à distance on peut s'amuser


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour changer des fleurs voici des jambes....
> 
> avec un APN, un pied ( pour l'APN, lol) et un déclencheur à distance on peut s'amuser



heyyyyy coucou toi....

bisous kathy


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

tu n'es pas sans savoir que c'est un site porno ? 

je dis ça parce des mineurs lisent ce site et que les modérateurs sont responsables, etc...


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es pas sans savoir que c'est un site porno ?
> 
> je dis ça parce des mineurs lisent ce site et que les modérateurs sont responsables, etc...



Pour qu'une image soit porno il faut qu'il y ait 2 individus distincts sur le cliché: ce n'est pas le cas ici les jeunes femmes (délicatement nommées "artists" par le site) y sont seules dans/avec  leur plus simple appareil...

Un site érotique de contorsionnistes naturistes ?   :love:

Presque un projet surréaliste:

_Project_ISM grants you the opportunity to collect your Warholian fifteen minutes while experiencing the exhilarating liberation of public nudity. Warhol himself was shot by a psychotic feminist with three hot bullets but you can do it all by yourself, free of inhibition and creative boundary, with a digital camera._ 

mais lol


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

ta définition est incorrecte au vu de la loi française. Toute image d'un sexe en gros plan (comme c'est souvent le cas sur le site) renvoit à la classification pornographique.

c'est pas que je sois gêné (je montre mes fesses) mais je ne pense pas qu'il y avait d'autres moyens plus subtils (les mps par exemple) de faire connaitre le site. 

et puis, ya tellement de pornos sur le net qu'on a pas besoin de faire courrir à macgé un risque (réel) alors qu'en ne cherchant même pas , on trouve...


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

et pour le reste, c'est bien beau de citer Warhol (oui, c'est bon, ça va je connais les films) mais pour le reste, ça reste un site de cul... 

edit : suffit d'autant plus de choper le pass sur un forum qui fournit et l'intérieur est moins soft...


----------



## jahrom (26 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AES-Canal Historique.

Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2005)

Ça n'est pas à proprement dit un site porno, les images sont toujours à la limite, quoique que je n'ai pas consulté tout le site. 

Il est préférable de retirer le lien, ce que j'ai fait. 

Passez une bonne journée et postez vos plus belles photos.


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

je voulais juste dire un truc que je pense depuis le début : c'est quoi le rapport entre une photo gentiment fétichiste et avec un vrai point de vue et les photos du site ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es pas sans savoir que c'est un site porno ?
> je dis ça parce des mineurs lisent ce site et que les modérateurs sont responsables, etc...



*Pourtant, au delà de son aspect comique indéniable, *
tu as bien posté ton derrière dans la galerie des autoportraits...


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

_je garde le plus intime pour mon intimité..._ 



ps : même si il faut toujours penser à fermer à clef la porte de la salle de bains quand un enfant entre 2 et 5 ans traine dans la maison...  (private-joke)


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ta définition est incorrecte au vu de la loi française. Toute image d'un sexe en gros plan (comme c'est souvent le cas sur le site) renvoit à la classification pornographique



Et le tableau de Courbet dans un musée c'est toujours pornographique ?

Au vu de la loi française:

La pornographie n'est pas interdite, mais sa diffusion peut être illicite 

(art. 227-24:_ Le fait soit de fabriquer, de transporter, de diffuser par quelque moyen que ce soit et quel qu'en soit le support un message à caractère violent ou pornographique ou de nature à porter gravement atteinte à la dignité humaine, soit de faire commerce d'un tel message, est puni de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 75000 euros d'amende lorsque ce message est susceptible d'être vu ou perçu par un mineur._

un message à caractère violent ou pornographique ?

Ce n'est pas défini précisément dans le code pénal et est laissé à l'appréciation du juge (on notera que le caractère violent ne semble pas bcp impressionner les magistrats sauf quand les mineurs eux-même le sont devenus)

Je te rejoins parfaitement, le fait que macgé soit (heureusement) accessible aux mineurs (de toute  façon la loi peut punir un site réservé aux adultes avec code de CB et tout le tralala, car ce n'est pas jugé assez restrictif à l'encontre des mineurs) et qu'il y a suffisament de problèmes comme ça me font réagir comme toi. 

Au fait vous avez tous une autorisation de publication de vos photos signée par vos modèles ? Parce que c'est ça la loi maintenant aussi (enfin c'est comme ça qu'on évite tout ennui) 

En ce qui concerne ton auguste séant:

Article 222-32 : _L'exhibition sexuelle imposée à la vue d'autrui dans un lieu accessible aux regards du public est punie d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 100 000 F d'amende._ 

là aussi à l'appréciation du juge (mais belle photo tout de même) 

PS: qu'un juriste me reprenne si je me fourvoie : je lis le le code pénal comme un simple citoyen.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2005)

Les vignes du Tambour.


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

bon, tu as l'air de vouloir en faire un plat ou un fromage.

les questions que l'ancien modo, (et futur?) du bar et d'autres choses que je suis, se pose sont "est-ce que ce lien à quoique ce soit à voir avec le sujet ? est-ce que ce lien a quelque chose à faire sur ce forum ? est-ce que le site est pornographique (oui, si tu trouves le pass pour aller plus loin, ce qui est *très* facile et accessible à tous) ?"

pour les deux premières, je réponds non. pas une question de pudibonderie (sinon, je n'eus jamais le courage de montrer mon rebondie reposoir sur ce forum), ni une question de pudeur (j'en ai tellement que je n'en reviens pas d'avoir montrer mes fesses...  ). Je ne suis pas choqué par le site dont je connaissais l'existence (et dont j'ai vérifié que comme tout site de cul amerloque l'on pouvait trouver le pass pour voir les sets d'images entiers en 3 minutes avec Google et l'habitude du net*) pas plus que je ne le serais par un site qui filmerait "les facettes de la petite mort" ou un autre qui ferait étalage d'un mélange "liens artistiques et pornos"** ou encore un qui recenserait "l'art, le nu et la mode". Mais, non-mis à part le fait que le site est d'une toute autre nature que la photo de kathy h, je ne vois pas ce que vient faire le lien à ce moment-là et je ne suis pas le seul à penser aux mineurs qui viennent (heureusement) sur ce site (parmi les premiers membres des forums, il y avait Number One et Toine, je crois âgés de 16 ans à  l'époque...) et ce n'est même pas eux que je voudrais "préserver" mais plutôt le site. Dans un pays dont la justice s'américanise (et donc dont les espaces de liberté s'amenuisent  ), il vaut mieux éviter les soucis.
* la réponse à la troisième  question est oui.  je peuux en témoigner !   
** ce mélange est indigeste et fréquent à notre époque, il témoigne de grands manques d'originalité à mon avis. et euh, oui, certes, "l'origine du monde" est un tableau très cru mais crois-tu que ce cher gars d'ornans ait vraiment voulu qu'il soit exposé aux regards de tous dans un joli hall de gare ?  plutot que dans un boudoir privé ?


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

je crois que de toute façon, c'est olivier qui respecte le plus le sujet


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas à proprement dit un site porno, les images sont toujours à la limite, quoique que je n'ai pas consulté tout le site.
> 
> Il est préférable de retirer le lien, ce que j'ai fait.
> 
> Passez une bonne journée et postez vos plus belles photos.



Je veux bien le lien moi ( en privé car j'adore les photos qui sont "à la limite.".. je n'ai pas vu ce site mais en ce qui me concerne j'ai des dizaines de photos qui sont "à la limite de la pornographie" sans être de la pornographie.

si les photos sont belles c'est toujours agréable à regarder, tout dépend de comment elles sont prises ect... 

allez qui me donne le lien. en PV ? 

PS : c'est clair que je ne mettrais pas la plus part de mes photos ici et que,  si je n'ai jamais donné le lien de mon site , c'est justement que beaucoup de mes photos sont " à la limite" et qu'en plus je suis sur certaines d'entre elles.. alors pas folle.. je ne vais pas griller ma si bonne réputation ici quand même  ( celles que j'ai posté sur ce fil sont tres " clean" mais les autres.... vu comme vous avez la critique facile en plus.. 
      

Edit : c'est moi qui demande un lien ( pas le contraire ..   )


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

quand olivier dit "à la limite", il faut comprendre qu'il n'a pas trouvé le pass pour voir les sets de photos... 

un peu de modération siouplait !!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> quand olivier dit "à la limite", il faut comprendre qu'il n'a pas trouvé le pass pour voir les sets de photos...



Voilà exact... c'est surtout que je n'ai pas cherché.


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est sûr... et ici il y a encore des coquelicots !!!



Ici aussi :


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2005)

Ici, les coquelicots commencent à peine à fleurir.
Il me tarde de voir mon jardin virer au rouge, cette fleur est tellement magnifique !!!

Une autre floraison, après une semaine d'une lente montée à la surface :









​


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Mai 2005)

zut pb de Firefox: a effacer par un kapo, euh un modo


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ici, les coquelicots commencent à peine à fleurir.
> Il me tarde de voir mon jardin virer au rouge, cette fleur est tellement magnifique !!!
> 
> Une autre floraison, après une semaine d'une lente montée à la surface :
> ...



Halte au spécisme: Alèm: regarde: deux organes génitaux en gros plan ! :love:

Un pornographe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les vignes du Tambour.





tres belle photos !!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi :





au lieu de te contenter de faire des photos up: )
tu aurais pu m'envoyer un bouquet   


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une autre floraison, après une semaine d'une lente montée à la surface :




tu es sur que ta fleur n'est pas une jolie bougie decorative ?   


belle photo et suberbe sujet   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es pas sans savoir que c'est un site porno ?
> 
> je dis ça parce des mineurs lisent ce site et que les modérateurs sont responsables, etc...



J'ai dû louper une ligne mais... on parle de quel site, là ?  

...vous ne parlez tout de même pas de la jolie Cath', aussi désirable qu'elle m'inspire et rend difficile l'attente de ma petite amie... qui ne devrait guère tarder


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien le lien moi ( en privé car j'adore les photos qui sont "à la limite.".. je n'ai pas vu ce site mais en ce qui me concerne j'ai des dizaines de photos qui sont "à la limite de la pornographie" sans être de la pornographie.
> 
> si les photos sont belles c'est toujours agréable à regarder, tout dépend de comment elles sont prises ect...
> 
> allez qui me donne le lien. en PV ?



itou


----------



## alan.a (26 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur que ta fleur n'est pas une jolie bougie decorative ?




Chut, faut pas le dire


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> itou



pour mon site pas la peine de le chercher dans google à  " Kathy h " 
 , c'est un sie qui n'est pas à mon nom en fait, je partage un site avec mon ami photographe, celui qui m'apprend la photo et qui est bien plus doué que moi, un vrai artiste...lui.. je ne suis qu'une débutante.. ( en fait je suis plus modèle que photographe ) 

donc ce n'est pas vraiment mon site , mais un site ou j'ai pu mettre quelques une des mes photos. Par ailleurs je suis une de ses modèles.. voilà ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)




----------



## I-bouk (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> euh, juste une critique, sois ton objectif est gras avec plein de traces de... doigts par exemple, sois tu manques énormément de contraste car tu as beaucoup de flare (reflet internes etc... ) qui te font des images très "fades" au niveau contraste et couleurs.
> 
> la première raison est fréquemment la bonne (expérience magasin)
> 
> autre possibilité : une mauvaise qualité d'image dû à l'apn (réglages, optique, résolution, etc...)



Bon j'ai nétoyer a fond l'objectif, repris le mode d'emplois et me suis promener cette après midi ( quel bonheur ces RTT ... )

Donc voilà mes plus réussite : 






















C'est mieux ?


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (26 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas à proprement dit un site porno, les images sont toujours à la limite, quoique que je n'ai pas consulté tout le site.
> 
> Il est préférable de retirer le lien, ce que j'ai fait.
> 
> Passez une bonne journée et postez vos plus belles photos.



tout a fait daccord - pi je vais arreter de poster ici, je fais rien qu'a dire des co.... betises.

bonne journée a tous et encore pardon


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour mon site pas la peine de le chercher dans google à  " Kathy h "


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait daccord - pi je vais arreter de poster ici, je fais rien qu'a dire des co.... betises.
> 
> bonne journée a tous et encore pardon



J'ai vu le site en question et  je n'aime pas du tout ce genre de photos, enfin le peu que j'en ai vu.. c'est même pas limite, c'est tout simplement sans intérêt, mais ce n'est que mon opinion, même pas besoin de polémiquer la dessus de toute manière... les photos ne sont même pas belles donc peu importe ce qu'elles contiennent


----------



## kathy h (26 Mai 2005)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait daccord - pi je vais arreter de poster ici, je fais rien qu'a dire des co.... betises.
> 
> bonne journée a tous et encore pardon



J'ai vu le site en question et  je n'aime pas du tout ce genre de photos, enfin le peu que j'en ai vu.. c'est même pas limite, c'est tout simplement sans intérêt, mais ce n'est que mon opinion, même pas besoin de polémiquer la dessus de toute manière... les photos ne sont même pas belle donc peu importe ce qu'elles contiennent


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mai 2005)

Mon nouvel ami s'appelle minox et je suis en train de l'essayer.

Voici, pêle-même, ce que cela donne en couleur (Kodak UC 400 exposée à 320) :
































Nota : toutes les photos, hormis la première, ont été prises durant le festival de Cannes.


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2005)

Une petite balade en Brocéliande...


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Halte au spécisme: Alèm: regarde: deux organes génitaux en gros plan ! :love:
> 
> Un pornographe



si tu veux lire un truc bien et très drôle, ya un superbe bouquin que j'adore qui s'appelle les pornographes de *Nosaka Akiyuki*  et pour te rappeler, j'ai quand même autant une formation de biologiste* que de plasticien (vive les inscriptions multiples  )

  

*limite naturaliste si l'on compte que j'étais plutôt côté géologie (paléontologie) sur la fin de mes études... 

(et je me la pête grave en physiologie de la reproduction !   )


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai nétoyer a fond l'objectif, repris le mode d'emplois et me suis promener cette après midi ( quel bonheur ces RTT ... )
> 
> Donc voilà mes plus réussite :
> 
> ...



j'ai du répondre au-dessus !


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux lire un truc bien et très drôle, ya un superbe bouquin que j'adore qui s'appelle les pornographes de *Nosaka Akiyuki*  et pour te rappeler, j'ai quand même autant une formation de biologiste* que de plasticien (vive les inscriptions multiples  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je confirme . Pour le plasticien, le géologue (rémi je me souviens pas des noms des roches du Pic St Loup  ) et le physiologue de la reproduction (sm-> tes questions existentielles sur suis-je droitier ou pas, pose les lui  ).

 :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme . Pour le physiologue de la reproduction (sm-> tes questions existentielles sur suis-je droitier ou pas, pose les lui  ).



Tu viens de découvrir qu'en chaque homme sommeille un ambidextre ? :affraid:


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de découvrir qu'en chaque homme sommeille un ambidextre ? :affraid:



Pas seulement  Et tu sais quoi ? Je parie que t'es (essentiellement) droitier.


----------



## mactambour (26 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas seulement  Et tu sais quoi ? Je parie que t'es (essentiellement) droitier.



je ne sais, mais Amok a fait des images de coquelicots superbes..   

je suis un peu  jalouse      car les miens sont nettement moins rouges !! Peut-être que le midi n'est pas trop propice ???   

Une petite dame coquelicot s'apprête à partir au bal... 





  :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





jolie photos , autant pour le sujet    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai nétoyer a fond l'objectif, repris le mode d'emplois et me suis promener cette après midi ( quel bonheur ces RTT ... )




la seconde j'ai beaucoup aimé   

c'est celle qui a "frappé" mon attention , le reflet miroir de l'eau surement  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> jUne petite dame coquelicot s'apprête à partir au bal...
> :love: [/CENTER]





là tu deviens carrement agaçante !!!!    


pas seulement tu fais de jolies fotos mais en plus tu es une artiste
avec les fleurs !!!!!!     :love:  :love: 


je comprends maintenant d'où vient le talent de ta fifille


----------



## Larswool (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Bon c'est mon premier post par içi et j'ai beaucoup hésité avant de montrer mes photos. Faut dire qu'y a de superbes choses dans le coin  :rose: .

Fin bref, voilà une photo de Londres avec un temps magnifique (si,si ) prise il y a 3 semaines. Si ça passe (allez y pour les critiques, c'est toujours constructif ^^) je vous en passerai d'autres.

Bye
Lars


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux lire un truc bien et très drôle, ya un superbe bouquin que j'adore qui s'appelle les pornographes de *Nosaka Akiyuki*



il a aussi écrit "la tombe des lucioles"


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Comme une pivoine






Et pour changer des fleurs... des jambes 







C'était mon post du vrendredi, je ressors.
Bonne continuation


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mai 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et pour changer des fleurs... des jambes



Tu es fou ! Tu oublies qu'il y a des mineurs sur le forum...


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas seulement tu fais de jolies fotos mais en plus tu es une artiste
> avec les fleurs !!!!!!     :love:  :love:



Anglophile ?...


----------



## macelene (27 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Une petite dame coquelicot s'apprête à partir au bal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tu n'as pas perdu la main...     en plus elle est maquillée...


----------



## Zheng He (27 Mai 2005)

Une petite prise récemment


----------



## ficelle (27 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouvel ami s'appelle minox et je suis en train de l'essayer.
> 
> Voici, pêle-même, ce que cela donne en couleur (Kodak UC 400 exposée à 320) :



tu me donnes envie de racheter un jeu de piles pour le mien 

par contre, ayant rompu avec l'argentique depuis quelques années, je ne sais plus tres bien quel nega couleur utiliser.
à l'époque, mon film de reference etait le SG800 de fuji


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

je sais pas pourquoi mais j'avais envie de faire une photo :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mai 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu me donnes envie de racheter un jeu de piles pour le mien
> 
> par contre, ayant rompu avec l'argentique depuis quelques années, je ne sais plus tres bien quel nega couleur utiliser.
> à l'époque, mon film de reference etait le SG800 de fuji



(re)Lance-toi ! un vrai bonheur 
Essaie cette Kodak UC... très chouette pour ça. Moi je trouve que le minox, ça va très bien avec les couleurs saturées 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi mais j'avais envie de faire une photo :rateau:



Tu as très bien fait


----------



## turnover (27 Mai 2005)

Petit passage du mois de mai    Après les jambes, le dos


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Petit passage du mois de mai    Après les jambes, le dos
> 
> ​



Prends garde, certains n'aiment pas les photos de cul, ici 



(ok, je sors)


----------



## mactambour (27 Mai 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Petit passage du mois de mai    Après les jambes, le dos



Et en plus elle pète le feu  !!!   
Jamais vu ça !!!


 
 :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2005)

bon, le baromètre est en train de tourner, c'est quoi la meilleurs méthode pour photographier un éclair ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2005)

désolé de répondre un peu tard mais la meilleure manière, c'est en mode manuel aidé d'un pifomètre hyper-rigoureux... 

t'as un numérique, t'as jamais pensé à débrayer ton boitier pour tester des trucs que tu peux vérifier immédiatement sur le dos genre "comme un dos pola" ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2005)

si mais j'ai jamais essayer photographié un orage :rateau:


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> (re)Lance-toi ! un vrai bonheur
> Essaie cette Kodak UC... très chouette pour ça. Moi je trouve que le minox, ça va très bien avec les couleurs saturées



oui, mais en repensant aux photos de ficelle, je lui conseille de rester sur la SG800 !!  bah oui, ficelle, c'est toujours la même appellation mais avec les progrès accomplis depuis (en gros, elle garde l'appellation pro alors que sinon, c'est superia xtra 800). 

sinon, Provia 400F à 800 asa ou 1200 asa, ça roxx...   

ps : et puis surtout, je ne conseillerais jamais de daube Kodak excepté la E100G, et de toute façon, pas sur qu'ils continuent à vendre des pelloches kodak.... un peu comme agfa quoi...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps : et puis surtout, je ne conseillerais jamais de daube Kodak excepté la E100G, et de toute façon, pas sur qu'ils continuent à vendre des pelloches kodak.... un peu comme agfa quoi...



hum... tu en a essayé beaucoup, de pellicules Kodak ? Pour parler de daube, il faut vraiment n'avoir jamais essayé la série NC / VC / UC... la dernière fait des merveilles dans les temps "gris".


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais, mais Amok a fait des images de coquelicots superbes..
> 
> je suis un peu  jalouse      car les miens sont nettement moins rouges !! Peut-être que le midi n'est pas trop propice ???
> 
> ...



Bravo ... le fruit de l'imagination à l'état pur!   


.


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

bonjour,


----------



## olof (28 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, le baromètre est en train de tourner, c'est quoi la meilleurs méthode pour photographier un éclair ?



Un éclair dans ce genre là ???






Perso, je fais des poses d'une dizaine de secondes, en espérant qu'il va se passer quelque chose. Lors de l'orage de cette photo, j'ai fait environ 50 photos, et il n'y en avait qu'un de bonne....



Bonne chance !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,



Il y a un quartier hindou à Paris ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2005)

un peu de couleurs dans la ville :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un quartier hindou à Paris ?



y en a un, oui, autour de faubourg saint denis, mais là, ça a été pris là bas


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Un éclair dans ce genre là ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superbe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> y en a un, oui, autour de faubourg saint denis, mais là, ça a été pris là bas



j'avais déjà éliminé Rodez


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

Olof et Mackie, je vous aurais bien donné des coudbouls, mais là, la machine elle veut pas trop


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Un éclair dans ce genre là ???



Magnifique, superbe


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2005)

Magnifique olof!  Au prochain orage, je saurai quoi faire*. 


*Mais d'abord, s'acheter un trépied...


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Mais d'abord, s'acheter un trépied...




idem


----------



## Zheng He (28 Mai 2005)

Un petit couché de soleil


----------



## alan.a (28 Mai 2005)

En attendant vous pouvez remplir un sac en toile de riz ou de noyaux de cerises.

On peut y caler facilement un reflex, il suffit juste de trouver un caillou, un toit de voiture etc. pour le poser.

Ma participation du jour, une chtite photo d'étude, sur pied, comme tjrs.






​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2005)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Un éclair dans ce genre là ???



Géniale cette photo! Vivement le 15 aout c'est la période de orage chez moi


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,



Tu n'as pas osé t'approcher plus ?
Dommage...  
ça sentait la photo terrible. Je trouve qu'il manque un petit quelque chose, ici, je crois qu'il y a avait un contact à établir.

Non ?

(désolé  :/)


----------



## alan.a (28 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il y a avait un contact à établir.



C'est une lubie ?


----------



## alfred (28 Mai 2005)

quelques photos de balades ici. 


mot de passe: ibiza.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est une lubie ?



grrr. 

Et toi, qu'en penses-tu, de la photo d'Yvos ?...

Ça n'a rien d'une lubie... d'ailleurs, regarde mes photos aux minox... pfff.


----------



## alan.a (28 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> grrr.
> Et toi, qu'en penses-tu, de la photo d'Yvos ?...



Je trouve que le contact passe très bien avec le régime de bananes et la statue


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2005)

Quelque dizaine de mètres après la deuche


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mai 2005)

puisqu'on fait dans les immeubles....


----------



## yvos (28 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas osé t'approcher plus ?
> Dommage...
> ça sentait la photo terrible. Je trouve qu'il manque un petit quelque chose, ici, je crois qu'il y a avait un contact à établir.
> 
> ...



oui, tu as probablement raison, j'ai pas trop la technique.
même en discutant un peu, ou rigolant, j'arrive pas à insister pour faire une photo posément, en prenant le temps...après avoir demandé, je me retrouvre systématiquement à faire vite  

je vais y retourner, à mon avis, ils sont en même endroit, à la même place, en train de lire le journal


----------



## olof (28 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique olof!  Au prochain orage, je saurai quoi faire*.
> 
> 
> *Mais d'abord, s'acheter un trépied...



Et surtout, ne pas oublier la télécommande !


----------



## lalou (29 Mai 2005)

Le Tibet... L'Himalaya... Chomolungma... Quelques photos d'une expédition à l'Everest dont faisait partie mon pote Yves :king: 

On a tous vu ces photos du sommet dans les magazines... Mais quand c'est votre pote qui les a faites, ça démystifie un peu le toit du monde  :rose:..-> Everest 2003


----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas osé t'approcher plus ?
> Dommage...
> ça sentait la photo terrible. Je trouve qu'il manque un petit quelque chose, ici, je crois qu'il y a avait un contact à établir.
> 
> ...



bon, j'en ai quelques autres sympas..


----------



## lalou (29 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi à ses pieds ? Des patates ?


----------



## alan.a (29 Mai 2005)

yapukatryé !!


----------



## jc34 (29 Mai 2005)

bonjour à tous, ca fait un petit moment que je lis ce topic et vraiment bravo pour tout ces clichés.
Je suis plutot débutant en photo, je me contentait jusque là du mode auto et j'appuyais sur le bouton quoi  
J'ai depuis peu un fuji S5000 que je tente d'exploiter à fond, vous en pensez quoi de cet appareil au passage ?

Et encore une petite question, beaucoup de vos photos ont un contour blanc comme les photos papier avec un leger ombrage ca rend vraiment bien.
Comment vous faites ?  Perso je fais un retouche sur photoshop avec un calque blanc et un ombrage de la photo, mais y a plus simple peut etre ... :mouais: 

Allez je vais préparer mon premier post avec photo, soyez indulgent


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore une petite question, beaucoup de vos photos ont un contour blanc comme les photos papier avec un leger ombrage ca rend vraiment bien.
> Comment vous faites ?  Perso je fais un retouche sur photoshop avec un calque blanc et un ombrage de la photo, mais y a plus simple peut etre ... :mouais:



Tout bêtement avec Galerie, le logiciel de Didier, et la frame shadow si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> yapukatryé !!


tu travailles pour une agence immobilière ou tu es cambrioleur ?


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen, va voir son site


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Mai 2005)

Merci macinside, je viens de le voir !
Respect le site, respect les photos, respect le monsieur.


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

j'en viens a me demander si une pompe a essence peu réellement être poétique :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en viens a me demander si une pompe a essence peu réellement être poétique :rateau:


avec alan.a il faut croire que oui   ... moi j'aime bien la rouge avec le tigre   (c'est bien un tigre ? pas une panthère, hein ?  :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec alan.a il faut croire que oui   ... moi j'aime bien la rouge avec le tigre   (c'est bien un tigre ? pas une panthère, hein ?  :rateau: )



 un tigre, c'est une pompe esso on dirait


----------



## Marco68 (29 Mai 2005)

Prise aujourd'hui avec mon Konica-Minolta z5 (amaigrie pour etre transférée...Bien sûr...)
Passer de 2560 à 640, ça tue la beauté, mais bon...


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Prise aujourd'hui avec mon Konica-Minolta z5 (amaigrie pour etre transférée...Bien sûr...)
> Passer de 2560 à 640, ça tue la beauté, mais bon...


belle photo quand même  beau cheval  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique olof!  Au prochain orage, je saurai quoi faire*.
> 
> 
> *Mais d'abord, s'acheter un trépied...



Un orage se pointe avec des éclairs inside...  Mais toujours pas de trépied.


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mai 2005)

moi, ca serait le contraire... J'ai un pied, mais je manque de vrai appareil...


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> moi, ca serait le contraire... J'ai un pied, mais je manque de vrai appareil...


prend ton pied et achètes un appareil ...  :rose:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un orage se pointe avec des éclairs inside...  Mais toujours pas de trépied.




j'ai un trépied posso sous la main


----------



## alan.a (29 Mai 2005)

posso ... mouais

Gitzo


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un trépied posso sous la main



Bon, l'orage est passé, et pas vraiment devant moi.  J'ai fais des tentatives depuis le balcon avec l'appareil posé sur une planche sur un grand tabouret.


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

j'aime beaucoup, y'a une impression de ...solitude, dans le fond, qui contraste avec toutes ces lumières .... oui il fallait que je le dise  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup, y'a une impression de ...solitude, dans le fond, qui contraste avec toutes ces lumières .... oui il fallait que je le dise  :rose:



Merci.  La même en noir-blanc... pour voir.


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

je préfère en couleurs, on (je ? )ressent plus l'orage ... mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait bien : par exemple ne poster ici que des images dont la taille maxi est de 600 pixels. Libre à l'auteur, s'il souhaite mettre en ligne un grand format, de lier l'image sur une page perso.



Visiblement, je suis le seul à penser que c'est une idée à mettre en pratique...


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Mai 2005)

je trouve qu'elle rend moins bien en noir et blanc...

On perd l'ambiance spéciale qu'on à en haut à gauche dans la version couleur. il y avait un éclairage violet angoissant qui se détachait du reste de la photo, et on perd ce contrast sur la version N&B


----------



## bateman (29 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, l'orage est passé, et pas vraiment devant moi.  J'ai fais des tentatives depuis le balcon avec l'appareil posé sur une planche sur un grand tabouret.



penser à vérifier l'étanchéité de la tente en prévision de la semaine prochaine    :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> penser à vérifier l'étanchéité de la tente en prévision de la semaine prochaine    :rose:



C'est bon l'orage est passé.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'en ai quelques autres sympas..



j'aime assez  
J'serais curieux de savoir à quoi il pensait, sur le coup, le monsieur !


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu travailles pour une agence immobilière ou tu es cambrioleur ?



Tu es trop directe, il fallait bien sûr demander : "inscris-tu des codes de repérage devant les maisons ?" 

Et puis, c'est vrai qu'Alan, il a un peu une tronche de vieux cambrioleur... 

Au fait, mister : tu ne veux pas ajouter ta maison ?...

(t'as sans doute peur de rencontrer les habitants  )


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as probablement raison, j'ai pas trop la technique.
> même en discutant un peu, ou rigolant, j'arrive pas à insister pour faire une photo posément, en prenant le temps...après avoir demandé, je me retrouvre systématiquement à faire vite
> 
> je vais y retourner, à mon avis, ils sont en même endroit, à la même place, en train de lire le journal



hâte de voir la suite


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop directe, il fallait bien sûr demander : "inscris-tu des codes de repérage devant les maisons ?"
> 
> Et puis, c'est vrai qu'Alan, il a un peu une tronche de vieux cambrioleur...
> 
> ...


je note : trop directe   (je pensais pourtant être timide )
je fais quand même écumer le site à la recherche de ma maison de campagne, sait-on jamais  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'en ai quelques autres sympas..



Tu devrais la recadrer pour gicler la chaise mauve à gauche...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais la recadrer pour gicler la chaise mauve à gauche...



Je me suis permis de la reprendre.  En plus, le personnage est décentré ce qui est préférable à mon goût.


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais la recadrer pour gicler la chaise mauve à gauche...



rhhooooo non ! jamais de la vie 
elle tient une bonne part de la composition 

Enfin, d'après mes yeux... à la limite, je dirais même : elle n'est pas assez présente.
En tout cas, je crois que la photo peut nous dire plus de choses avec que sans... 

Non ?


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

oué py vires le mec mets une zessgon en yoma une nebo  py éclaires avec des parapluies et boites à lumière, changes le fond   :love: ... c'est du reportage pas de la tof de mode


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> rhhooooo non ! jamais de la vie
> elle tient une bonne part de la composition
> 
> Enfin, d'après mes yeux... à la limite, je dirais même : elle n'est pas assez présente.
> ...



C'est un peu ca le problème : elle est soit trop, soit pas assez présente. Coupée comme ca, ca ressemble plus a un "j'ai fait vite et j'ai pas eu le temps de bien cadrer" qu'à un choix.



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué py vires le mec mets une zessgon en yoma une nebo  py éclaires avec des parapluies et boites à lumière, changes le fond   :love: ... c'est du reportage pas de la tof de mode



J'avais oublié que le reportage doit se distinguer par un cadrage hasardeux, voir complètement naze pour exister : merci de me le rappeler.


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2005)

​ 
couchée dans l'herbe... ​


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2005)

j'ai pas dit ça non plus  tu confonds avec les paparazzis


----------



## mactambour (30 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> couchée dans l'herbe... ​



moindre orage en préparation à la Grange...
Pourtant j'ai au moins deux pieds...   

Le ciel est bleu fixe 






  :love: ​


----------



## Marco68 (30 Mai 2005)

De l'eau qui coule d'une fontaine d'un petit village du var, ca fait frais, non ?


----------



## alan.a (30 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop directe, il fallait bien sûr demander : "inscris-tu des codes de repérage devant les maisons ?"
> 
> Et puis, c'est vrai qu'Alan, il a un peu une tronche de vieux cambrioleur...



Petite bi**  



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, mister : tu ne veux pas ajouter ta maison ?...



Je ne peux pas ajouter ma maison, je ne suis pas retranché derrière une haie monolithique en thuya (par contre, je pourrais mettre les voisins )



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> (t'as sans doute peur de rencontrer les habitants  )



T'as eu si peur que ça !!!


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié que le reportage doit se distinguer par un cadrage hasardeux, voir complètement naze pour exister : merci de me le rappeler.


 
Merci   
et l'néon, vous aimez pas?


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2005)

Ca devient difficile...


----------



## alan.a (30 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'en ai quelques autres sympas..





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu ca le problème : elle est soit trop, soit pas assez présente. Coupée comme ca, ca ressemble plus a un "j'ai fait vite et j'ai pas eu le temps de bien cadrer" qu'à un choix.



Perso, j'aurais tout centré sur la fameuse chaise bleu lavande avec ce terrible mur vert et demandé au Mr de partir, mais c'est de la mise en scène (ce qui n'est pas interdit soit dit en passant, même en reportage) 

d'ailleurs cette histoire de chaise vide ... ça me donne des idées  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je note : trop directe   (je pensais pourtant être timide )
> je fais quand même écumer le site à la recherche de ma maison de campagne, sait-on jamais  :rateau:



C'est que du lotissement de banlieue, de la pseudo campagne. Si tu veux de la ruralité passe plutot à la maison ... (même juste pour passer la tondeuse  )


----------



## Klakmuf (30 Mai 2005)

Si vous aimez la nature, un coin de mon jardin.
Va falloir que je taille et j'élague... beurk !


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est que du lotissement de banlieue, de la pseudo campagne. Si tu veux de la ruralité passe plutot à la maison ... (même juste pour passer la tondeuse  )


mais "ma" maison de campagne c'est une VRAIE maison de campagne   même pour la tondeuse... mais c'est pas moi qui m'en occupe  :rateau: 

Klakmuf j'aime beaucoup ton "coin de mon jardin"  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas ajouter ma maison, je ne suis pas retranché derrière une haie monolithique en thuya (par contre, je pourrais mettre les voisins )



Pas encore.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Si vous aimez la nature, un coin de mon jardin.
> Va falloir que je taille et j'élague... beurk !





pour moi pas de probleme mais il y a un petit hic   
souvent il ne reste plus rien !!!     


joli photo et surement joli jardin    :love:


----------



## wagonr (30 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'en ai quelques autres sympas..


 
Bonjour, superbe photo qui m'amène à une reflexion que je me posais récemment.
Comment vous faites (en général, pas seulement yvos) pour prendre des photos de voyages comme çà. Je veux dire, j'envisage de m'acheter un 350d :love: mais j'arrive pas à m'enlever de l'esprit que MOI, çà me gènerai beaucoup de sortir un gros reflex devant des gens qui sont à mille lieux de ce genre d'objets.

Comment arriver à dépasser çà, à prendre des photos avec un matos vallant plein de sous de personnes, qui sans être forcément pauvres, n'ont pas les mêmes préccupations que nous.

Ce n'est nullement une critique de qui que ce soit, juste une question que je me pose et dont je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse. J'espère que certains d'entre vous me donneront des pistes pour y répondre. 

Pas très clair mon post  mais bon je ferai mieux si besoin est

Merci, j'attend de vous lire


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, superbe photo qui m'amène à une reflexion que je me posais récemment.
> Comment vous faites (en général, pas seulement yvos) pour prendre des photos de voyages comme çà. Je veux dire, j'envisage de m'acheter un 350d :love: mais j'arrive pas à m'enlever de l'esprit que MOI, çà me gènerai beaucoup de sortir un gros reflex devant des gens qui sont à mille lieux de ce genre d'objets.
> 
> Comment arriver à dépasser çà, à prendre des photos avec un matos vallant plein de sous de personnes, qui sans être forcément pauvres, n'ont pas les mêmes préccupations que nous.
> ...



On avait eu une discussion sur la prise de vue de certains clichés, dans certaines situations, en novembre dernier ici-même. Va voir un peu plus haut dans le sujet.  Autour des posts #4223, précédents et suivants.


----------



## wagonr (30 Mai 2005)

zut, je m'en rappelais pas, pourtant je suivais déjà ce thread à l'époque...

Je vais regarder çà, merci webo


_edit : effectivement, discussion assez intéressante: Dommage que la photo d'amok concernée ne soit plus en ligne. merci_


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, superbe photo qui m'amène à une reflexion que je me posais récemment.
> Comment vous faites (en général, pas seulement yvos) pour prendre des photos de voyages comme çà. Je veux dire, j'envisage de m'acheter un 350d :love: mais j'arrive pas à m'enlever de l'esprit que MOI, çà me gènerai beaucoup de sortir un gros reflex devant des gens qui sont à mille lieux de ce genre d'objets.
> 
> Comment arriver à dépasser çà, à prendre des photos avec un matos vallant plein de sous de personnes, qui sans être forcément pauvres, n'ont pas les mêmes préccupations que nous.
> ...


 
je te réponds car c'est une de mes photos dont il s'agit, même si je ne suis pas certainement le mieux placé pour le faire. La réponse que je te fais est celle d'un touriste, rien de plus.
personnellement, je prend très peu de photos d'individus, car d'une part je n'aime pas trop les photos faites de manière dérobée (alors ou, j'ai bien essayé au début, mais je n'ai jamais trop aimé le principe), et d'autre part, même quand je sens que c'est possible ou intéressant, j'ose pas trop, et généralement, elles sont manquées parce que tremble 
Alors généralement, je ne me sens à l'aise qu'après avoir passé du temps dans le coin, ce qui s'accorde bien avec ma manière de voyager. Le mec en question, il m'a vu passé 15 fois en 4 jours dans le coin, et j'ai acheté des bananes à son pote à côté. D'ailleurs, je peux te dire qu'en l'occurence, c'est lui qui m'a incité à prendre la photo (tu remarques qu'il est un peu solennel dessus) 

Par ailleurs, d'expérience (de voyage, pas de photos), il faut aussi savoir pourquoi tu la prends, cette photo, parce que si c'est te mettre en scène toi à travers la photographie de la misère (parce que dans beaucoup de pays, c'est aussi ce qui te prend à la gorge) pour dire, j'y étais, je trouve cela pathétique. Malheureusement, on voit souvent cela. 

Quant à mitrailler avec ton gros reflex (le problème, c'est mitrailler n'importe comment sans respect que le reflex), bien sur, c'est très délicat, mais, ça, aucune recette ne peut t'aider, c'est à toi de sentir ce qui est possible. Mais surtout, ne pas se dire que tu peux le faire parce que d'autres à côté de toi le font ou l'ont fait avant. Parce que là, ça peut dériver de manière assez grave vers le zoo humain...


Une petite photo de Martin Parr qui en dit beaucoup







Bon, il y aura d'autres points de ceux qui s'y connaissent sérieusement et qui ont l'habitude de faire des portraits


----------



## yvos (30 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On avait eu une discussion sur la prise de vue de certains clichés, dans certaines situations, en novembre dernier ici-même. Va voir un peu plus haut dans le sujet.  Autour des posts #4223, précédents et suivants.


 
ah ouais, tiens, tout a été dit


----------



## wagonr (30 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je te réponds car c'est une de mes photos dont il s'agit, même si je ne suis pas certainement le mieux placé pour le faire. La réponse que je te fais est celle d'un touriste, rien de plus.
> personnellement, je prend très peu de photos d'individus, car d'une part je n'aime pas trop les photos faites de manière dérobée (alors ou, j'ai bien essayé au début, mais je n'ai jamais trop aimé le principe), et d'autre part, même quand je sens que c'est possible ou intéressant, j'ose pas trop, et généralement, elles sont manquées parce que tremble
> Alors généralement, je ne me sens à l'aise qu'après avoir passé du temps dans le coin, ce qui s'accorde bien avec ma manière de voyager. Le mec en question, il m'a vu passé 15 fois en 4 jours dans le coin, et j'ai acheté des bananes à son pote à côté. D'ailleurs, je peux te dire qu'en l'occurence, c'est lui qui m'a incité à prendre la photo (tu remarques qu'il est un peu solennel dessus)
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour ta réponse, elle me satisfait totalement 
disons que je partage ton point de vue, faut pas que çà vire dans la photo de misère. 
J'apprécie le coté instantané même là j'avais tout faux et que c'était pas instantané


----------



## alan.a (30 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore.



Tu as la memoire courte  (remarque il faisait svt nuit)
Mais comparer un agglo de thuya à ma haie vive de persistants et de marcescents, c'est une honte


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la memoire courte  (remarque il faisait svt nuit)
> Mais comparer un agglo de thuya à ma haie vive de persistants et de marcescents, c'est une honte



Je t'imagine sortir de ta maison en courant pour prendre ta haie en photo et : c'est très drôle. 

Non, je n'ai pas la mémoire courte mais tu l'as dit, il faisait nuit la plupart du temps 

au fait : très jolies couleurs sur la photo précédente


----------



## Klakmuf (30 Mai 2005)

Je n'aime vraîment pas les haies de conifère taillées au cordeau. Mais dans certain cas ça peut passer.






Toutes mes autres haies sont en charme, c'est plus sympa mais quel boulot !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2005)

Petit essai...
(il va vraiment falloir que je m'offre un APN digne de ce nom...    )


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

Je vous rappelle que c'est la journée sans tabac...


----------



## Zheng He (31 Mai 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime vraîment pas les haies de conifère taillées au cordeau. Mais dans certain cas ça peut passer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit coin de paradis !


----------



## mactambour (31 Mai 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime vraîment pas les haies de conifère taillées au cordeau. Mais dans certain cas ça peut passer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est : reposant, joli, verdoyant, en une phrase : j'aime  cette image   



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Petit essai...
> (il va vraiment falloir que je m'offre un APN digne de ce nom...    )



Vivi... mais :

avec cette image ce qui est super bien c'est que l'on peut imaginer beaucoup de choses... une poêle pour griller les marrons ou le café, entre autres....   

 :love:


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mai 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Vivi... mais :
> 
> avec cette image ce qui est super bien c'est que l'on peut imaginer beaucoup de choses... une poêle pour griller les marrons ou le café, entre autres....
> 
> :love:



Une photo de soucoupe volante vue par Ed Wood.  

Très belle photo.


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Petit essai...
> (il va vraiment falloir que je m'offre un APN digne de ce nom...    )



Pas mal ! On reconnaît bien là le doux ciel de Provence  (private joke).


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

Eh bien voilà ! C'est mon millième post !

ça donne le tourni :







alors pour fêter ça on va regarder la TV :






et pour après... on verra :








_(les 2 premières ont été prises avec un Nikon coolpix 5200, la dernière avec un Canon Eos 20D)_


----------



## richard-deux (31 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà ! C'est mon millième post !
> 
> ça donne le tourni :
> 
> ...


Superbe photo.  
Je vais essayé d'en faire autant avec mon coolpix. :rose:


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà ! C'est mon millième post !
> 
> ça donne le tourni :
> 
> ...


On a vu 

Très bien ce 20D.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ce 20D.


 
Moi j'aurais plutot dit 85 C


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà ! C'est mon millième post !
> 
> ça donne le tourni :
> 
> ...


 


Salma ne ressemble pas du tout à ca, voilà l'original : 
Un oeil de lynx et un bon 105E...


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Salma ne ressemble pas du tout à ca, voilà l'original :
> Un oeil de lynx et un bon 105E...



Mon Dieu ! quelle horreur...


----------



## yvos (31 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Salma ne ressemble pas du tout à ca, voilà l'original :
> Un oeil de lynx et un bon 105E...


 
que l'on enferme cette personne! :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> que l'on enferme cette personne! :mouais:


surtout qu'il est pas crédible du tout, avec un tour de poitrine pareil elle devrait pencher en avant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mai 2005)

un autre essai... (photo mystère !    )


----------



## daffyb (31 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> un autre essai... (photo mystère !    )


au hasard, le brise jet d'un robinet ?


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> un autre essai... (photo mystère !    )



...freudien.


----------



## alan.a (31 Mai 2005)

Un écrou avec un peu de graisse belleville dans le filetage ?
Ou alors filetage du bouchon de remplissage d'huile sur ta moto ?

(Ça sent le démontage de moto pour faire le beau cet été )


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un écrou avec un peu de graisse belleville dans le filetage ?
> Ou alors filetage du bouchon de remplissage d'huile sur ta moto ?
> 
> (Ça sent le démontage de moto pour faire le beau cet été )



Tiens ! Encore un truc freudien, la moto... 
N'est-ce pas toi d'ailleurs qui me parlait récemment de petite B... 

_(désolé, en ce moment je blague de manière pourrie, mais c'est pour décompresser... et fêter mon millième post  )_


----------



## alan.a (31 Mai 2005)

J'ai commencé avec une petite, mais maintenant j'en ai une grosse 

( a regarder de nx la photo ... filetage de bougie, avec un peu de calamine ?)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mai 2005)

bon cherchez pas trop... ça à peu d'intêret de toute façon...   :sleep:     (c'est juste un essai de macro... mais pas bio  )

alan, t'es tout prêt de la verité : taraudage avec arrachement de filet... mais pas sur une moto... (et pas de démontage de printemps... la météo permet de faire le kakou toute l'année dans le sud   :rateau:  :love:  )

(Flo  ...    :love:    )


----------



## alan.a (31 Mai 2005)

L'activité du jour


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mai 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'activité du jour



Whaou ! pas mal la caméra embarquée  

En attendant, quand on sait que la petite chose au fond, c'est ta baraque... j'en connais un qui doit être en train de se tâter par rapport à l'achat d'un tracteur d'occaz'  ebay, peut-être ?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'activité du jour



Wim Wenders ????


----------



## I-bouk (1 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Whaou ! pas mal la caméra embarquée
> 
> En attendant, quand on sait que la petite chose au fond, c'est ta baraque... j'en connais un qui doit être en train de se tâter par rapport à l'achat d'un tracteur d'occaz'  ebay, peut-être ?



Ouah, le fou, sinon trouve toi des moutons ou autres ( en plus c'est plus jolie qu'une tondeuse en photo... ) , mais tondre tout ça en tondeuse, faut être matraqué...


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, le fou, sinon trouve toi des moutons ou autres ( en plus c'est plus jolie qu'une tondeuse en photo... ) , mais tondre tout ça en tondeuse, faut être matraqué...



Justement...


----------



## AntoineD (1 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Justement...



J'aime bcp les couleurs et cette vague sensation de flou dûe aux fleurs du 1er plan  

J'aurais bien bouler mais la machine veut pô. Faut en coup-d'bouler combien, des gens, avant de revenir sur les 1ers ???


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

Fuji Superia 200 scannée à seulement 1200dpi d'où une plus forte impression de flou...  shooté au 28mm aussi et à F2,8 pour accentuer le flou d'arrière-plan


----------



## bateman (1 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Fuji Superia 200 scannée à seulement 1200dpi d'où une plus forte impression de flou...  shooté au 28mm aussi et à F2,8 pour accentuer le flou d'arrière-plan


 
et un gigot d'Agneau pour la 6!

merci. :rose:


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> et un gigot d'Agneau pour la 6!
> 
> merci. :rose:



je m'y ferais jamais ! *tu manges de la viande ?!!*    

bisous ! :rose: :love:


----------



## daffyb (1 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien bouler mais la machine veut pô. Faut en coup-d'bouler combien, des gens, avant de revenir sur les 1ers ???


:casse: c'est fait


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Wim Wenders ????



   (j'ai quand même quelque année de moins )



			
				I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, le fou, sinon trouve toi des moutons ou autres ( en plus c'est plus jolie qu'une tondeuse en photo... ) , mais tondre tout ça en tondeuse, faut être matraqué...



Pour tout tondre peut-être.
Pdt la belle saison, je ne tonds que le pourtour, je laisse le centre en prairie que je fauche à l'automne. Une prairie qui ondule avec le vent, c'est encore plus beau que des moutons  
Dans la partie basse, je tonds régulièrement une surface raisonnable autour de la maison.
Entre les deux, je laisse aussi pousser le reste en prairie, en y tondant juste des petits chemins. C'est très agréable de s'y promener, et les enfants adorent  

Ce matin, il fait beau  :love:   








			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Justement...



Elle est très belle cette photo. Tu devrais faire tout une série dans le style safari. On a en marre des lions et des girafes


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très belle cette photo. Tu devrais faire tout une série dans le style safari. On a en marre des lions et des girafes



eh au vu de l'agressivité des moutons (je me méfierais des boucs quand même), c'est pratiquement sans craintes !!  (seul nuage en vue ce jour-là : les chenilles urticantes malicieusement suspendues à des fils de soie... bateman tremblait pour sa vie ce jour-là !  )


----------



## yvos (1 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>


 
dis-moi, comment fait tu pour rester dans un endroit aussi....mmmmh...vert....et sans périph ni klaxon? 

(je suis en pleine période Larcenet  )


----------



## AntoineD (1 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Wim Wenders ????



J'aurais plutôt dit Mike Porcaro [size=-1][/size]


----------



## AntoineD (1 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Fuji Superia 200 scannée à seulement 1200dpi d'où une plus forte impression de flou...  shooté au 28mm aussi et à F2,8 pour accentuer le flou d'arrière-plan



Elle est bien, cette pelloche 

Par contre, le seulement 1200 dpi... je peine à comprendre vu que 300 suffisent pour un tirage. Ou alors tu as numérisé directement le néga, c'est ça ?


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2005)

Je me trompe aussi, je pensais à David Lynch oups ...


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le seulement 1200 dpi... je peine à comprendre vu que 300 suffisent pour un tirage. Ou alors tu as numérisé directement le néga, c'est ça ?


 
Je crois pouvoir sans erreur répondre pour lui : oui. 

'+


----------



## AntoineD (1 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pouvoir sans erreur répondre pour lui : oui.
> 
> '+



C'est ce que j'ai finis par me dire mais ma fierté m'a poussé à terminer mon message


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2005)

D'un autre côté, la course à la résolution n'est pas toujours nécessaire.
Pdt un moment je voulais absolument numériser le plus précisemment possible, mais finalement, je me suis rendu compte que 2400 dpi suffisait dans mon cas (tirage Lambda 40 x 40 pour du film 120).
Ensuite, je fais une accentuation en basculant en LAB, sur la couche L.
J'ai un résultat plus "tranché" et moins guimauve qu'a 3200 dpi, où mon scanner doit aller bien au delà de son réel potentiel.


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi, comment fait tu pour rester dans un endroit aussi....mmmmh...vert....et sans périph ni klaxon?
> 
> (je suis en pleine période Larcenet  )



J'ai fais un peu comme lui mais avec une desintoxication par palliers progressifs.
Ado à Paris, puis Rouen pour les études, tjrs en centre ville (mais bcp plus calme), puis installation dans la banlieue de Rouen, puis campagne, où je suis heureux de voir mes enfants pousser au grand air, comme moi à leurs ages.

Il faudrait que je me plonge dans sa série "le retour à la terre", j'ai un peu laché Larcenet depuis un moment, c'est honteux  :rose:


----------



## Klakmuf (1 Juin 2005)

La chaleur revient; un peu de fraîcheur.
Le léger flou n'est pas dû à un super effet technique, c'est que JE NE COMPRENDS RIEN à mon nouvel APN (Dimage A2) et que j'arrête pas de me prendre les doigts dans tous les boutons.


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Bon, puisqu'on est dans la nature...


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Ou celle-là...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>


tu as combien de surface de jardin ?   
je vais montrer cette photo à mon popa il arrêtera de se plaindre avec ses 2000m2


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2005)

5947 ...

si le géomètre avait été suisse, j'aurai surement eu les cm 2


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

ç'a fait grand quand même ! et c'est tout beau ... au moins si tu veux t'isoler, t'as la place   

tu fais des "signes" sur ta pelouse on dirait, non ?


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Pratique pour apprendre à jouer au golf.  
Les arbres se soulevent-ils?
Cela ferait un bon 19 trous.  :rose: 

Ok, je sors.====>


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Un extra-terrestre caché dans un arbre !!!!....


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Grafitti purement provençal...


----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Grafitti purement provençal...


et artisanal


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Prise ce week-end au concours d'équitation du Var et retouchée pour le fun... 
A la Van Gogh, un peu...En moins talentueux, ça va, je sais !!!


----------



## mactambour (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ou celle-là...


​
Celle-là ??? un  asphodèle ???

Encore un cyste...
et en prime la bestiole spéciale Roberta...   






 ​
PS L'extra terrestre est surprenant !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ou celle-là...




tres , tres jolie  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Encore un cyste...
> et en prime la bestiole spéciale Roberta...




nan , encore une fois je prends la fleur et je te laisse le reste     

a moins que le fana des bestiole me l'achete pour un bon prix?   



comme d'hab , jolie foto  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Quelqu'un connaît cette belle plante ???...


----------



## clampin (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Grafitti purement provençal...



Excellent !!! J'adore....

Je sens que je vais passer plus souvent dans cette partie du forum....


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pouvoir sans erreur répondre pour lui : oui.
> 
> '+



à ce propos, toi homme de mes amis les plus intimes, (j'ai pas osé dire parties puisque notre relation n'est que virginale... :love:  ), j'ai mon touboscannairesuper'achemenbienmemequeficellalememe ! donc si besoin de scan, toi passe me faire coucou et moi scanne. :love:






ps tardif : j'arrive toujours pas à me faire à l'idée que je poste sous un clampin... quelle décadence ! /D  je vais finir par causer ch'ti si ça continue !


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos, toi homme de mes amis les plus intimes, (j'ai pas osé dire parties puisque notre relation n'est que virginale... :love:  ), j'ai mon touboscannairesuper'achemenbienmemequeficellalememe ! donc si besoin de scan, toi passe me faire coucou et moi scanne. :love:



'rci ! :love: :love:

'+


----------



## turnover (1 Juin 2005)

Alan tu veux que je te prête ma Mac Cullogh ???    

Un tour dans un park à thème bien franchouillard


----------



## mactambour (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connaît cette belle plante ???...
> 
> ......



Qu'il s'agit d'un Scolyme d'Espagne. Scolymus hispanicus. 30à80 cm. Il brille de toute sa végétation mais n'engage personne à l'approcher. On consommait pourtait ses racines en ragoût autrefois. Commun sur le littoral méditerranéen on le rencontre çà et là sur les bords des chemins... Bisanuelle. Juin/Sept.[Nature méditerranéenne - Les écologistes de l'Euzière]








Vraiment belle plante
​


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il s'agit d'un Scolyme d'Espagne. Scolymus hispanicus. 30à80 cm. Il brille de toute sa végétation mais n'engage personne à l'approcher. On consommait pourtait ses racines en ragoût autrefois. Commun sur le littoral méditerranéen on le rencontre çà et là sur les bords des chemins... Bisanuelle. Juin/Sept.[Nature méditerranéenne - Les écologistes de l'Euzière]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me voilà bien renseigné, merci pour tes connaissances en botanique !!!!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Juin 2005)

Je viens d'acquérir un D70, profitant de la baisse de prix du moment... un coup de tête, mais voilà : j'ai mon premier reflex numérique.

Première prise en main : portraits de potes. Classique, oui, je sais... mais bon.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acquérir un D70, profitant de la baisse de prix du moment... un coup de tête, mais voilà : j'ai mon premier reflex numérique.


 
 T'as testé avec quelles optiques pour le moment ?

'+


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

Pour l'instant : avec le 18-70 du kit. Il est pas mal 

J'ai monté mon 80-200 2,8 dessus, mais j'ai vite effacé les tests (qui n'étaient que des tests  )


Plus d'image : bientôt !


----------



## nikolo (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acquérir un D70, profitant de la baisse de prix du moment... un coup de tête, mais voilà : j'ai mon premier reflex numérique.
> 
> Première prise en main : portraits de potes. Classique, oui, je sais... mais bon.


 

Sympa tes portraits mes un peu trop jaune à mon gout.

Bon c'est le début et la prise en main mais je sens que tu va passer dutemps à regler les couleurs et balances de blanc de ton reflex APN


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

pareil, un poil trop jaunes et soit trop serrés, soit pas assez...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

oui, je dirais même : un peu vert 

Pour info, j'étais à l'ombre, donc balance : ombre. Ou nuages, je sais plus. 

A dire vrai, je sais jamais trop quelle balance utiliser. :/

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que l'histogramme me permet de vérifier correctement l'expo.

L'idéal pour moi serait de rester tout le temps en position "soleil' avec une courbe de compensation qui me rappelle mes pelloches préférées  Genre Kodak 400 NC et UC. Chiche !


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Genre Kodak 400 NC et UC. Chiche !



ce garçon est incorrigible !!!


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2005)

Moi je suis un peu obligé de loucher pour regarder tes portraits


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , encore une fois je prends la fleur et je te laisse le reste
> 
> a moins que le fana des bestiole me l'achete pour un bon prix?



C'est sympa comme tout, pourtant, ces petites bestioles 

D'ailleurs, j'en ai plein à la maison : mon gamin fait de l'élevage  

Faudra bien que je vous mette des photos un jour de tous ces étranges trucs à 6 pattes (bon, à 8 pattes aussi : j'adore les araignées) qu'on trouve dans la nature (l'avantage, c'est qu'il suffit de sortir à la campagne et de se caler dans un coin de 10 m sur 10 pour avoir plein de sujets de photos).

Pour les cistes, attention, ça pègue un peu en général et comme, là où il y a eu un incendie, par exemple, ça envahit tout, il peut arriver qu'on se cochonne un peu.


----------



## alan.a (2 Juin 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Alan tu veux que je te prête ma Mac Cullogh ???



Mac Cullogh, Mac Culloch ? (mon plus lointain ancètre écossais)


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ce garçon est incorrigible !!!



...pffff.  
J'aime bien la Reala, aussi.  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis un peu obligé de loucher pour regarder tes portraits




l'a pô con prit. 

Problème d'écran ?


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Problème d'écran ?


 
Oui


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Une photo de beauté...

Mannequin : Laura @ Gladys Models Paris
Maquilleuse : Haiha Ligonnet
Coiffeuse : Sandra Keiber
DA & Stylisme : Isabelle Zammit
Retouche & Prise de vues : Olivier Chauvignat


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de beauté...
> 
> Mannequin : Laura @ Gladys Models Paris
> Maquilleuse : Haiha Ligonnet
> ...













une Belle Photo....et un superbe modele.............


----------



## mactambour (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de beauté...
> 
> Mannequin : Laura @ Gladys Models Paris
> Maquilleuse : Haiha Ligonnet
> ...



Qu'elle est jolie    
Et quelle belle photo    

Félicitations


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

elle a des yeux comme la Terre


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Dans ce cas, une autre photo de Laura
Merci pour vos encouragements ;-)


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2005)

Ah mais là, on va pas être trop content si tu continues comme cela? Tu places la barre un peu haut, là  ...je vais les poster où, maintenant, mes photos à la con?   

Dans le forum technique Mac OsX??


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Mais non !
Moi je regarde toujours les photos des autres. Des mecs qui me deonnent une bonne claque (en humilité) et aussi qui me donnent l'envie de continuer

Et j'ai mregarder les photos des autres, toutes....


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Retouche & Prise de vues : Olivier Chauvignat


 
C'est pas un peu surex' ? :mouais: 

Non j'déconne, bravo.  

'+


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

C'est High Key. Il est possible que la petite taille de la photo écran donne une impression de surex a certains endroits


----------



## daffyb (2 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais là, on va pas être trop content si tu continues comme cela? Tu places la barre un peu haut, là  ...je vais les poster où, maintenant, mes photos à la con?
> 
> * Dans le forum technique Mac OsX??*


NAN et puis quoi encore !!!


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> NAN et puis quoi encore !!!


 
je peux toujours faire passer les photos pour des fonds d'écran


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de beauté...
> 
> Mannequin : Laura @ Gladys Models Paris
> Maquilleuse : Haiha Ligonnet
> ...



joli high key


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je peux toujours faire passer les photos pour des fonds d'écran



Non même pas, avec ce que tu fais, je ne pourrais plus voir mes icônes  hi hi


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non même pas, avec ce que tu fais, je ne pourrais plus voir mes icônes  hi hi


 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2005)

Voilà, donc, sur l'île d'Arz, la semaine dernière. J'aurai du décaler le cadre un poil à gauche je pense, mais sur le moment, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte. Enfin bref, je débute


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

oui exact, tu aurais pu mettre la barque plus sur la droite


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

Pour info, en passant comme ça : je viens d'inaugurer une "photo de la semaine" sur mon site photo.

Histoire de montrer de temps les images impossibles à caser dans une série existante 

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juin 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Tiens on dirait du Ricchy !!!! 
  :love: 

Ricchy à toi de jouer   :love: 15-0


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, en passant comme ça : je viens d'inaugurer une "photo de la semaine" sur mon site photo.
> 
> Histoire de montrer de temps les images impossibles à caser dans une série existante
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


j'aime bien l'effet de ... hum... surimpression  :rose: (ou un truc comme ça) ... enfin je me comprends  :rose: 

j'aime bien


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien l'effet de ... hum... surimpression  :rose: (ou un truc comme ça) ... enfin je me comprends  :rose:
> 
> j'aime bien



C'est bien une surimpression faite lors de l'exposition avec un "vieux" fm nikon 
Merci de ton commentaire 

J'avais posté la photo en question ici, il n'y a pas si longtemps.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acquérir un D70, profitant de la baisse de prix du moment... un coup de tête, mais voilà : j'ai mon premier reflex numérique.



Bonne amusement avec ton nouveau joujou !


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne amusement avec ton nouveau joujou !



j'y compte bien.


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une surimpression faite lors de l'exposition avec un "vieux" fm nikon
> Merci de ton commentaire
> 
> J'avais posté la photo en question ici, il n'y a pas si longtemps.


ouf, j'avais peur d'avoir dit une bétise  :rose: en tout cas j'aime bien  (ter)


----------



## ricchy (2 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on dirait du Ricchy !!!!
> :love:
> 
> Ricchy à toi de jouer   :love: 15-0



Si tu insistes :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu insistes :style:





elle a pas honte d'avoir toute cette beauté pour elle toute seule ?   


belle photo  :love:     



ps : 15-15


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu insistes :style:


c'est normal que je ne vois pas la photo mais seulement un point d'interrogation ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu insistes :style:




jeu set et match   :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, une autre photo de Laura
> Merci pour vos encouragements ;-)










:love: :love: :love:

Jolies, photos et modèle, en effet !


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

en effet, robertav à raison, je trouve qu'elle pourrait un peu partager et donner un peu de sa beauté aus autres   



égwaste


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2005)

Elles sont superbes...    Mais,  Y'a pas de nanas qui photograpnient des mecs...?


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont superbes...    Mais,  Y'a pas de nanas qui photograpnient des mecs...?


et des nanas qui photographient des filles ?  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Une nana qui photgraphie des filles


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

et des mecs...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juin 2005)

je préfère les deux premières  :love:  :love:


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Une maquilleuse improvisée modèle et automaquillée photographiée par une fille photographe qui est aussi mannequin et dont le mec est aussi photographe ET modèle improvisé puisque c'est lui qui a posé ci-avant.....


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Voilà une petite dernière







Elle s'appelle Marcie Dip, et elle est donc Modèle et Photographe : http://marciedip.free.fr/


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Moi je trouve que ca déchire le slip tout ca...


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

tu pourrais aussi mettre des photos plus petites qui ne déchirent pas la page, non ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

(SMG Mode  )


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu insistes :style:



Ca faisait longtemps.     :love:


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais aussi mettre des photos plus petites qui ne déchirent pas la page, non ?



Il y a une charte qui donne la taille maximale ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

non, juste du bon sens !! 

imagine que c'est comme le net, idiot de faire plus que du 800x600 en taille de page donc taille d'image de 500 pixels, c'est raisonnable pour les autres (ya des gens sur des 12" ou 15" ici  )


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Nannnn en 800x600 ? c'est pas super mario !

On voir rien en 500 de haut.

Mas bon j'essaierai...

Pour les photos de Marcie, les leins viennent de son site, donc....


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

oui, ej sais, j'ai compris, perso, dans ce cas-là, je refait une image prview que je mets en ligne avec un lien intégré. technique UBB, je ne suis un petit photographe mais un grand forumeur !  (niark...  )


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non, juste du bon sens !!
> 
> imagine que c'est comme le net, idiot de faire plus que du 800x600 en taille de page donc taille d'image de 500 pixels, c'est raisonnable pour les autres (ya des gens sur des 12" ou 15" ici  )




tout a fait, surtout en 1024x768, c'est très discret au boulot é


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, donc, sur l'île d'Arz, la semaine dernière. J'aurai du décaler le cadre un poil à gauche je pense, mais sur le moment, je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte. Enfin bref, je débute



tu y reviens dès que j'habite à-côté ?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Celà dit, par stats sur mon site, la majorité des visites se sont en 1024 x 768.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une surimpression faite lors de l'exposition avec un "vieux" fm nikon
> Merci de ton commentaire




c'est pas vieux un nikon FM. la preuve...  on reparle de ton D70 dans 30 ans ?  

alèm : possesseur de Nikon FM (premier modèle* !!) 

* quand je dis premier modèle, je parle de la première série de fabrication (les premiers 6 mois quoi...  )

didjou, si olivier poste partout comme ça, je vais plus pouvoir suivre...


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oui, ej sais, j'ai compris, perso, dans ce cas-là, je refait une image prview que je mets en ligne avec un lien intégré. technique UBB, je ne suis un petit photographe mais un grand forumeur ! (niark...  )



Mouais, facile, facile,


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, par stats sur mon site, la majorité des visites se sont en 1024 x 768.



discute pas !!   

500 c'est l'idéal. le net c'est faire des trucs visibles par tout le monde. t'inquiètes, si les gens veulent voir plus grand, mets un lien vers ton mail et tu les rencontreras avec ton book.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Ouais.

En fait je parlais de la navigation !!!!!
(tu vois comme je discute)

Ce que je veux dire c'est que les phots sont plus petites (550 je crois) mais que la navig est faite pour des écrans plus larges

Enfin, la version actuelle du site correspond aux normes dont tu parles.

J'etais un peu barré dans la future version à venir bientot sans tarder....


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu y reviens dès que j'habite à-côté ?


je le note    

Pis, ben ouais, ça fera une raison de plus d'aller par là-bas...


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> C'est High Key. Il est possible que la petite taille de la photo écran donne une impression de surex a certains endroits


 
Nan mais t'inquiète pas je plaisantais, tout ça est bien chouette.  D'ailleurs je crois comprendre ce que signifie high key mais je ne suis pas sûr de savoir exactement...

'+


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vieux un nikon FM. la preuve...  on reparle de ton D70 dans 30 ans ?   alèm : possesseur de Nikon FM (premier modèle* !!)



ceci dis dans 30 ans ton fm sera dead aussi  et de toutes façons il n'y aura plus de pelloches  le d70 sera dans un musée   :love: et il y aura des super reflex numériques de la death  :love:


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais t'inquiète pas je plaisantais, tout ça est bien chouette.  D'ailleurs je crois comprendre ce que signifie high key mais je ne suis pas sûr de savoir exactement...
> 
> '+



"Valeurs claires" en anglais. En gros, une dominance de teintes claires (si possible sans cramer un pixel ;-)... sauf sur le fond qu'on surexpose volontairement


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ceci dis dans 30 ans ton fm sera dead aussi  et de toutes façons il n'y aura plus de pelloches  le d70 sera dans un musée   :love: et il y aura des super reflex numériques de la death  :love:




tu crois que mes objectifs EF seront toujours compatible ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> 
> En fait je parlais de la navigation !!!!!
> (tu vois comme je discute)
> ...



moi, j'ai un truc : est-ce que ça s'affiche correctement sur l'imac DV de ma maman...  (pour tous les sites que je faits !  )


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ceci dis dans 30 ans ton fm sera dead aussi  et de toutes façons il n'y aura plus de pelloches  le d70 sera dans un musée   :love: et il y aura des super reflex numériques de la death  :love:



dead, je suis pas sûr ! sans pelloches oui mais dead...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

Le flou est voulu.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Bah oui, mais là tout est flou... Il te faut un point net quand meme

et le sens de lecture me gène, je la flipperais horizontalement


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dead, je suis pas sûr ! sans pelloches oui mais dead...




commence a stocké  ça tombe bien les frigos sont en promos chez carrouf


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vieux un nikon FM. la preuve...  on reparle de ton D70 dans 30 ans ?
> 
> alèm : possesseur de Nikon FM (premier modèle* !!)



Tu as tout à fait raison. On peut même en reparler dans 2/3 ans... :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le flou est voulu.



Le prend pas mal mais... ta balance des blancs n'est pas très heureuse avec elle. Elle a l'air malade... :rose: 

Mais l'idée est intéressante : "try again"


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> "Valeurs claires" en anglais. En gros, une dominance de teintes claires (si possible sans cramer un pixel ;-)... sauf sur le fond qu'on surexpose volontairement



Hummm... tu es sûr qu'on "a le droit" de cramer le fond ?

Je crois en fait que tout l'enjeu est de persuader le "spectateur" que rien n'est cramé 
Même si ça peut l'être par endroits.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Le prend pas mal mais... ta balance des blancs n'est pas très heureuse avec elle. Elle a l'air malade... :rose:
> 
> Mais l'idée est intéressante : "try again"



perso, le flou ne me dérange pas même sans point net, peut-être parce que je pratique le flou de manière assidue ! :love:

par contre, même avis qu'antoine alors que nous avons des gouts colorimétriques différents !  surtout quand on connait la peau de Silvia !!


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

si si : + 1 ou +2 Diaphs.

Je ne parle que du fond évidemment.

C'es d'ailleurs ce qui permet d'avoir un feeedback sur les pourtours du sujet, qui fait un halo lumineux "blanc sur blanc"

Comme dans cette photo au niveau de la gorge, de la bouche et de l'épaule

(désolé pour la taille, les prochaines seront plus petites)


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> si si : + 1 ou +2 Diaphs.
> 
> Je ne parle que du fond évidemment.
> 
> ...


Même sans halo je lui ferais bien visiter Venise moi  







.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Qui sait... si tu es anglophone ;-)


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait... si tu es anglophone ;-)


En tout cas bravo pour ton travail!
Je suppose que tu es un professionnel et que le matériel que tu utilises est à la hauteur des résultats vraiment extraordinaires que tu obtiens?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (2 Juin 2005)

Le materiel est tres basique : un boitier, un objectif principalement (mais un bon) + deux sources en studio avec les quelques accessoires nécessaires.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Le prend pas mal mais... ta balance des blancs n'est pas très heureuse avec elle. Elle a l'air malade... :rose:
> 
> Mais l'idée est intéressante : "try again"



J'en avais fait plusieurs. Le côté malade de la première me plaisait. 
Voici une autre dans le même style.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Le materiel est tres basique : un boitier, un objectif principalement (mais un bon) + deux sources en studio avec les quelques accessoires nécessaires.



Très impressionnant !


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Le materiel est tres basique : un boitier, un objectif principalement (mais un bon) + deux sources en studio avec les quelques accessoires nécessaires.



Merci Olivier pour les renseignements


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais fait plusieurs. Le côté malade de la première me plaisait.
> Voici une autre dans le même style.



hum... un peu trop vert/jaune, non ?... 

Mais qu'est-ce que tu lui fais manger,à ta petite femme ???!!!  

Plus sérieusement : as-tu essayé, quand tu fais tes portraits "posés", de régler la balance des blancs avec une petite feuille blanche ? Allez, vas-y et montre-nous ce que cela donne


----------



## nikolo (3 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le côté malade de la première me plaisait.


 
Déformation professionnelle je pense.....


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le côté malade de la première me plaisait.


ça doit lui faire très très plaisir ce que tu dis là


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> hum... un peu trop vert/jaune, non ?...
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce que tu lui fais manger,à ta petite femme ???!!!
> 
> Plus sérieusement : as-tu essayé, quand tu fais tes portraits "posés", de régler la balance des blancs avec une petite feuille blanche ? Allez, vas-y et montre-nous ce que cela donne




En fait, pour ces deux photos, elle est éclairées par la lumière venant d'une serre.   
Donc il y a très très peu de lumière et une lumière très particulière. 
Ca donnait une impression d'anxiété, de malaise.  Bien entendu ce n'est pas nécessairement très esthétique. 

Faudra que je pense à la feuille blanche pour le réglage de la balance des blancs.   

J'en met une ou elle semble moins malade.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2005)

Paul : automator redimensionne super facilement les photos !  (je t'ai dit qu'en tant que Frère, je postulais à la fonction de modo ici ?  )


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

Bravo Paul, je vois que tu progresses à grand pas avec ton 20D.    :love:


----------



## bateman (3 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Paul : automator redimensionne super facilement les photos !


 
hihi, le clic droit sur la photo qui fait tout tout seul!  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Paul : automator redimensionne super facilement les photos !  (je t'ai dit qu'en tant que Frère, je postulais à la fonction de modo ici ?  )



C'est la taille que me met iPhoto quand je publie une page. 

Bonne idée de redevenir modo.   (


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pour ces deux photos, elle est éclairées par la lumière venant d'une serre.
> Donc il y a très très peu de lumière et une lumière très particulière.
> Ca donnait une impression d'anxiété, de malaise.  Bien entendu ce n'est pas nécessairement très esthétique.
> 
> ...



Ahhh ! Ben c'est mieux 

Mais dis-moi : que penses-tu de la dominante bleue ?... Un peu trop forte à mon coup... Quelles étaient les conditions de prise de vue ? Tu avais sélectionné quelle balance ?

Tu n'as qu'à mettre un extrait de tes données exif  Ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> hihi, le clic droit sur la photo qui fait tout tout seul!  :love:



merchi ! :love: :love:


----------



## mfay (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'en met une ou elle semble moins malade.



Et hop Docteur Mathieu, une bonne guérison  :


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Et hop Docteur Mathieu, une bonne guérison  :



Oui tu vérifie les niveaux des fois ? La photo de mfay est plus vivante... Plus pétillante...


----------



## alan.a (4 Juin 2005)

Niveau du matin, sur un écran froid.


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

tu es très kodak comme antoine, toi aussi alan ?


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu es très kodak comme antoine, toi aussi alan ?



Hum... y va pas aimer la remarque


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

(SMG Target locked  )

ps : ce qui me fait rire, c'est que je connais la demoiselle et que j'ai du renoncer à faire des photos de sa peau, trop difficile. Silvia a la chance (et la malchance pour les photographes) d'avoir une peau superlisse, avec un reflet difficile aussi à capturer, bref. elle a une peau divine à regarder mais à photographier avec les bonnes teintes c'est une autre histoire !  Bon courage Paul !    Bises à la charmante Silvia ! :love: 

bon, quand est-ce qu'alèm redevient modo ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ! Ben c'est mieux
> 
> Mais dis-moi : que penses-tu de la dominante bleue ?... Un peu trop forte à mon coup... Quelles étaient les conditions de prise de vue ? Tu avais sélectionné quelle balance ?
> 
> Tu n'as qu'à mettre un extrait de tes données exif  Ça peut être intéressant.



Effectivement, trop de dominante bleu.   

Alors photo prise à F6,3  1/160  105 mm 400 iso. 



			
				mfay a dit:
			
		

> Et hop Docteur Mathieu, une bonne guérison



C'est effectivement beaucoup mieux. tu as apporté quel correction ?   



			
				Alan.A a dit:
			
		

> Niveau du matin, sur un écran froid.



Peut-être un peu trop jaune ? j'hésite.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> (SMG Target locked  )
> 
> ps : ce qui me fait rire, c'est que je connais la demoiselle et que j'ai du renoncer à faire des photos de sa peau, trop difficile. Silvia a la chance (et la malchance pour les photographes) d'avoir une peau superlisse, avec un reflet difficile aussi à capturer, bref. elle a une peau divine à regarder mais à photographier avec les bonnes teintes c'est une autre histoire !  Bon courage Paul !    Bises à la charmante Silvia ! :love:
> 
> bon, quand est-ce qu'alèm redevient modo ?




Qu'est ce que tu racontes encore ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu racontes encore ?



apprends à lire et tu comprendras...  

je milite* pour qu'alèm devienne modo de ce forum !! 

*comme Foguenne, WebO  , Bateman et Madonna... 

(faut que je em souvienne encore)


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

on m'appelle ?


----------



## alan.a (4 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est un poil jaune, mais un peu d'indulgence SVP, le samedi à 9 h 00 euh ...
Foguenne, si tu veux le PSD pour voir, un chti mail et zou.

En ce moment je travaille effectivement en Kodak, de la Portra 160 NC, simplement parce que j'ai eu l'occasion d'acheter une boite de 20 rouleaux 120 pour le prix 7 (limite de péremption alors depuis c'est stocké au congélateur)

J'essayerais ensuite l'équivalent chez Fuji.

Pour la peau de Sylvia la solution serait de lui offrir une casquette avec une carte de référence  collée dessus


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup Alan, je t'envoie mon mail par mp.     :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> apprends à lire et tu comprendras...
> 
> je milite* pour qu'alèm devienne modo de ce forum !!
> 
> ...



Et moi alors ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Je n'arrive à rien avec mes photos.
Je ne dois pas être assez intelligent pour gérer tous ces paramètres. 
Mon modèle à décidé de ce couper les cheveux avec comme résultat qu'il m'est impossible de la photographier pendant 6 mois minimum.
Bref, je ne vais pas progresser de si tôt. 
(bizarre ce besoin chez beaucoup de femme de se "mutiler" les cheveux quand elles sont au sommet de leur beauté...   )


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon modèle à décidé de ce couper les cheveux avec comme résultat qu'il m'est impossible de la photographier pendant 6 mois minimum.


pourquoi ça t'empècherai de la photographier ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Bon, plutôt que de me lamenter, je me remets à la théorie.

Je me suis un peu découragé car je n'arrive pas à améliorer ma photo comme mfay le propose ici.  

Je vais relire les tutoriaux de Vincent Luc.  en espérant arriver à quelques choses.

Si je pouvais avoir plus de temps pour apprendre tout ça, ce serait le pied. J'ai pas l'impression que le service de formation continue accepte de financer un stage photoshop et photo. Je vais quand même demander.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ça t'empècherai de la photographier ?


Oui, elle a coupé ses cheveux beaucoup trop, cela ne me donne plus du tout envie de la photographier. Dans 6 mois peut-être... 
(j'ai un sale caractère mais quand une discussion sur le sujet a eu lieu avant le massacre et que les choses ont été exprimées clairement, il faut savoir assumer ce que l'on a dit.  )


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle a coupé ses cheveux beaucoup trop, cela ne me donne plus du tout envie de la photographier. Dans 6 mois peut-être...
> (j'ai un sale caractère mais quand une discussion sur le sujet a eu lieu avant le massacre et que les choses ont été exprimées clairement, il faut savoir assumer ce que l'on a dit.  )


tu pourrais au moins la photographier juste pour nous montrer pourquoi tu ne veux plus la photographier


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Ô que non, c'est trop triste.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Et hop Docteur Mathieu, une bonne guérison  :



Tu peux me donner ton remède car là je galère.
J'essaye d'arriver au même résultat sans succès.
J'arrive à un peu mieux mais pas à ça. 
 

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle a coupé ses cheveux beaucoup trop, cela ne me donne plus du tout envie de la photographier. Dans 6 mois peut-être...
> (j'ai un sale caractère mais quand une discussion sur le sujet a eu lieu avant le massacre et que les choses ont été exprimées clairement, il faut savoir assumer ce que l'on a dit.  )




on ne peut pas dire que tu n'est pas tetu !!!!!      


de toute façon, quand on est jolie on  l'est avec ou sans cheveux....
te rappelle tu de demi moor completement rasée ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

J'arrive à ça mais pas à rajouter "un peu de ton jaune" de façon correcte.  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à ça mais pas à rajouter "un peu de ton jaune" de façon correcte.  :hein:


moi je trouve ça bien comme ça  :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas dire que tu n'est pas tetu !!!!!
> 
> de toute façon, quand on est jolie on  l'est avec ou sans cheveux....
> te rappelle tu de demi moor completement rasée ?



Moi je me rappelle surtout de Nathalie Portman, quelle beauté :







_(montée des marches de Star Wars &#8211; Cannes 2005)_


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me rappelle surtout de Nathalie Portman, quelle beauté :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la boule à ras je trouve ça un peu copié quand même  :hein:


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve ça bien comme ça  :rose:


 Elle est quand même un peu palote...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Elle est quand même un peu palote...



Exactement mais je n'arrive pas à touver le bon réglage.
C'est soit trop palote soit c'est exagéré.


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me rappelle surtout de Nathalie Portman, quelle beauté :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_rhaaaaaaaaa lovely !!!!_ :love: :love: :love:

(j'en profite, c'est pas le manteau vert que j'arbore* ici...  

*vert, plante verte, etc... )


----------



## mfay (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement beaucoup mieux. tu as apporté quel correction ?


Heu, correction au pifomètre sur les courbes de niveaux 

En plus, pour m'amuser, j'ai utilisé un petit logiciel perso

en gros (j'ai recommencé) :


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (4 Juin 2005)

Une photo non retouchée...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une photo non retouchée...


tu lui avais fait quoi pour qu'elle te regarde de cette manière ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

j'ai eu envie de dire "La texture est superbe..." Ca doit venir de mon côté image de synthèse...

Non, sérieusement, la photo est bien détaillée, et on voit bien le grain de la peau, et ca contribue à donner une vie à la photo et à ton modèle (fort joli d'ailleurs  )


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une photo non retouchée...



Non retouchée... Tu entends : "brut de capteur" ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non retouchée... Tu entends : "brut de capteur" ?


 en même temps, c'est marqué dans le titre de son post


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Heu, correction au pifomètre sur les courbes de niveaux
> 
> En plus, pour m'amuser, j'ai utilisé un petit logiciel perso




Merci beaucoup mfay.     :love: 

et merci aussi à Alan.A qui m'a envoyé un mail hyper explicatif.


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, c'est marqué dans le titre de son post



En même temps je lis jamais les titre de post... 

j'ignorerais presque qu'il y en a.


----------



## AntoineD (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, c'est marqué dans le titre de son post



ayé. J'ai vu.


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu lui avais fait quoi pour qu'elle te regarde de cette manière ?




Elle a du réagir a un de tes posts maiwen , elle a l'air sur le cul


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (4 Juin 2005)

Brut de capteur oui (a part la conversion en JPG)


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle a du réagir a un de tes posts maiwen , elle a l'air sur le cul


"sur le cul" c'est pas excactement ce à quoi je pensais


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (4 Juin 2005)

> tu lui avais fait quoi pour qu'elle te regarde de cette manière ?



Juste un peu de concentration.
C'est un taff !
(nothing perso)


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "sur le cul" c'est pas excactement ce à quoi je pensais



Tu pensai a qui , a moi ? 
 :love:


----------



## Marco68 (4 Juin 2005)

...un peu moins romantique, voilà le travail pour une mairie, avec l'originale prise à l'hôtel de ville et la version retouchée...


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

je suis moins convaincu sur cette photo Olivier, la moue de la bouche associée au regard me laisse dubitatif (non, je ne veux pas le numéro de tel de la demoiselle pour lui demander son avis, ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit Mossieur Paul Foguenne Mon Amour ! :love: )

pas facile de gérer FireFox rien que pour la modération !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2005)

Spécial dédicace à Alem. 

(mon nouveau modèle avec des cheveux...  )


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

voilà.


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Spécial dédicace à Alem.
> 
> (mon nouveau modèle avec des cheveux...  )



purée !!! j'suis vertttttttttttttttt !!!!!!    et pas seulement parce que je suis modo hein !!!!!!     

ça devrait être interdit les tacles entre modos !! voualaaaa maintenant, j'ai le c½ur qui bat la chamade (une version bossue d'une renault) et je suis tout énervééééé !!!    


:love: pour elle :love:

:love: pour toi :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2005)

"alèm" : rentre tout de suite à la raison ! 

elle est too cute pour toi, laisse moi faire !  :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (5 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> voilà.



Qu'est-ce que c'est ? Tu viens de retrouver le petit chiot que tu croyais avoir perdu dans ton enfance ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2005)

c'est un petit chat qui est dans la famille depuis plus de 100 ans... Ce chat a été retrouvé sur une poutre dans l'atelier d'un grand grand ... grand oncle vinaigrier. Les vapeurs de vinaigre ont assuré une parfaite conservation de l'animal, et il est encore aujourd'hui sous verre chez mes grands parents.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juin 2005)

une nature morte quoi !!!  :love:


----------



## iTof (5 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> une nature morte quoi !!!  :love:


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Une photo non retouchée...



Et ben ça c'est une lumière bien réglée alors !    

Fog' et Alan, on peut avoir une idée de votre échange Photoshopesque ? 

'+


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> voilà.


mais c'est horrible      

 :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2005)

Je me sentais d'humeur à poster ce genre de photo...
Mais rassure-toi, j'ai pire... Donc je ne vais pas si mal que ca...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Je me sentais d'humeur à poster ce genre de photo...
> Mais rassure-toi, j'ai pire... Donc je ne vais pas si mal que ca...


je commençais à m'inquiéter ... je suis rassurée (tu peux savoir comme elle est rassurante ta photo  :hein: )


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juin 2005)

www.french-paradoxe.com

'+


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2005)

bon, dès que j'ai du temps pour scanner ce que fait mojn olympus Pen-EES2, mon télézoom sur le F5 et mon 6x6 Semflex, je vous le montre... 

ah et pis... pour gognol, j'attends pas le D70s, ni le D200, j'ai failli craquer sur un D100 à Bièvres mais je vais essayer d'avoir un D70 nu avec remise perso et tout le tintouin (genre paiement en 6x  ).

vivement le 30mm 1,4 sigma... (ou si Nikon veut bien me sortir une version DX du 1,4/35...  )


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer d'avoir un D70 nu avec remise perso et tout le tintouin (genre paiement en 6x  ).



Boarf, il est nul le viseur. 

Et pis tu penses quoi du truc que je viens de poster ? Et pis pourquoi tu réponds pas à mes messages privés ? Et pis ok on est pas sur iChat ici. 

'+


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, il est nul le viseur.
> 
> Et pis tu penses quoi du truc que je viens de poster ? Et pis pourquoi tu réponds pas à mes messages privés ? Et pis ok on est pas sur iChat ici.
> 
> '+



m'en fous du viseur, j'ai un F5 pour voir en vrai... 

bah j'aime bien ! 

pour le message privé et les mails, bin, c'est cause que mon cerveau swappe...  mais j'ai une explication simple : mesure spot sur le visage...   

allez, toi aussi, je t'aime ! :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2005)

pis, j'ai pas l'argent pour un S2pro pour le moment...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bon, dès que j'ai du temps pour scanner ce que fait mojn olympus Pen-EES2, mon télézoom sur le F5 et mon 6x6 Semflex, je vous le montre...
> 
> ah et pis... pour gognol, j'attends pas le D70s, ni le D200, j'ai failli craquer sur un D100 à Bièvres mais je vais essayer d'avoir un D70 nu avec remise perso et tout le tintouin (genre paiement en 6x  ).
> 
> vivement le 30mm 1,4 sigma... (ou si Nikon veut bien me sortir une version DX du 1,4/35...  )




Très bonne affaire le D70 en ce moment... 
En tout cas, c'est ce que je me suis dit et j'ai fini par craquer.


----------



## ricchy (6 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait longtemps.     :love:


Je m'étais perdu. 
Une petite pour la route, heu pour le train.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2005)

Un nouveau délire : les caddies  !


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étais perdu.
> Une petite pour la route, heu pour le train.



Sympathique photo 

Comment on en fait une comme ça ?
On utilise quel matériel ? Ça se passe comment sur le shoot ?


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

Je viens de retrouver ça :






Je vais tester la bête avec un film HP5+... on fait pas le mariole avec de la dia quand l'appareil a 70 ans et qu'on n'a pas de cellule...! si ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau délire : les caddies  !



J'adore tes caddies. 

Ca donnerait presque envie de faire des courses.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique photo
> 
> Comment on en fait une comme ça ?
> On utilise quel matériel ? Ça se passe comment sur le shoot ?



Même questions.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



C'est écrit en trois langues: caddies suisses?


----------



## alan.a (6 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique photo
> 
> Comment on en fait une comme ça ?
> On utilise quel matériel ? Ça se passe comment sur le shoot ?



Pour le matos, tout est là, pour le reste, c'est juste de la maitrise et du talent.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Même questions.



Merci de ton soutien


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour le matos, tout est là, pour le reste, c'est juste de la maitrise et du talent.



Hum, je parlais des photos de richhy, celles de Pascal, je sais déjà (je connais la page que tu nous montres d'ailleurs).

Ma question, c'était : qu'est-ce qui (à part le talent et la sensibilité) me différencie d'un photographe de mode. Voilà. Et toc.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je parlais des photos de richhy, celles de Pascal, je sais déjà (je connais la page que tu nous montres d'ailleurs).







			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ma question, c'était : qu'est-ce qui *(à part le talent et la sensibilité)* me différencie d'un photographe de mode. Voilà. Et toc.



Les copines ?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (6 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ma question, c'était : qu'est-ce qui (à part le talent et la sensibilité) me différencie d'un photographe de mode. Voilà. Et toc.



Je te réponds du tac au tac, mais sans avoir vu tes photos (chose que je prendrai le temps de faire des que possible)

Mais, contrairement à ce que disent les mauvaises langues, la photo de mode et de beauté demande une certaine culture du sujet. Il faut donc s'informer et se renseigner, regarder des mags, des sites, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau délire : les caddies  !




voila une subtile façon de me rappeler que je dois aller faire les courses   



jolis caddys    :love:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Mais, contrairement à ce que disent les mauvaises langues, la photo de mode et de beauté demande une certaine culture du sujet. Il faut donc s'informer et se renseigner, regarder des mags, des sites, etc...



Je suis bien d'accord ! Mais quid de la partie "mise en oeuvre" ?...


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (6 Juin 2005)

Rien de particulier. C'est le photographe qui fait la photo. Ca n'est pas l'equipe. Mais sans l'equipe la photo n'existe pas...

Il faut etre juste capable de saisir l'instant, sauf que c'est un style de photo préméditées, a l'inverse du reportage


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de retrouver ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, je croyais que tu avais un D70 et un FM qui font aussi de jolis cellules (et même spotmètre pour le D70)...  

pour la dia, vois d'abord si le diaph et l'obtu ne sont pas trop gommés avec une bonne HP5 et un bon développement...  si oui, dia possible pour rire.


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Je te réponds du tac au tac, mais sans avoir vu tes photos (chose que je prendrai le temps de faire des que possible)
> 
> Mais, contrairement à ce que disent les mauvaises langues, la photo de mode et de beauté demande une certaine culture du sujet. Il faut donc s'informer et se renseigner, regarder des mags, des sites, etc...



même si je n'aime pas trop la photo de mode par gout personnel, c'est tout un métier, artisanat voire art. Ce serait bien que Ricchy, IceAndFire* et Olivier en parle dans un autre sujet d'ailleurs. 

et vi, notre Issou est un ancien photographe de mode même si sa réputation estv très courue dans la photo de concert.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je croyais que tu avais un D70 et un FM qui font aussi de jolis cellules (et même spotmètre pour le D70)...
> 
> pour la dia, vois d'abord si le diaph et l'obtu ne sont pas trop gommés avec une bonne HP5 et un bon développement...  si oui, dia possible pour rire.




Oui, oui, j'ai tout ça  
Et le D70 vient de me servir de cellule... Comme tu t'en es douté, je suis en train de tester la bête avec une HP5. A noter que je suis pas du tout sûr de mon coup avec l'avancement du film... je saisis pas comment on fait pour opérer la distinction entre 4,5x6 et 6x6. Mais bon. 

Wait & see !



			
				OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Mais sans l'equipe la photo n'existe pas...



On approche de ma question mais la réponse est encore loin... 

Bonne idée, Alèm, de réaliser un sujet là-dessus 
Comme toi, mes goûts persos ne me portent pas vers la photo de mode, mais j'y prête un certain intérêt et serais curieux de voir comment bossent ceux qui les réalisent. 
Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai jamais fait aucune école. Donc tout ce qui est technique... pour moi, l'apprentissage en est empirique.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (6 Juin 2005)

Ecole... les gens qui vont te faire bosser (acheter ton savoir faire) vont regarder une seule chose : tes photos. Et ouis evidemment il faut etre un excellent commercial ;-)

Pour la conception de l'image, nous partons toujours d'une idée travaillée, et cela peut inclure des photos tests, des croquis, du brainstorming, etc.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> je saisis pas comment on fait pour opérer la distinction entre 4,5x6 et 6x6.



C'est à dire ?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juin 2005)

Citation:
Posté par AntoineD
"je saisis pas comment on fait pour opérer la distinction entre 4,5x6 et 6x6."

Ben ya un format qui est rectangulaire et l'autre carré   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par AntoineD
> "je saisis pas comment on fait pour opérer la distinction entre 4,5x6 et 6x6."
> 
> Ben ya un format qui est rectangulaire et l'autre carré   :love:




grrrr je parlais de l'avancement du film, avec cet espère de filtre inactinique au dos qui permet de voir les numéros du film


----------



## alan.a (6 Juin 2005)

Je pense que ton appareil fait du 6x9, c'est le cas habituellement sur ce type d'appareil folding.

Sinon, si tu peux choisir,tu dois avoir sur le dos, une petite fenêtre rouge (inactinique) mobile pour voir le n° des vues.
Le dos du film, en papier, possède plusieurs lignes de n° en fonction du format que tu utilises, donc à des écartement differents. En déplaçant l'ouverture (c'est souvent un "chariot" qui tourne) tu déplaces l'ouverture pour laisser voir la bonne ligne.

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair,  je ne peux pas faire bcp mieux, je suis malade ;(

[edit]

je viens de reregarder ta photo, les petits volets devant la visée laisse à penser que tu peux faire les 3 formats. Tu dois donc avoir des caches à inserer.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Juin 2005)

Bien reçu, Alan.

Voici une photo du dos du certix :






Je suis d'accord avec ton principe de fenêtre mais... je fais comment ?

Pour l'instant, je me contente d'avancer vue par vue en gardant la même fenêtre de repère. Je fais une bêtise ? sachant que je n'ai pas les caches dont tu parles... car l'appareil a une histoire ! Bon, ça ne l'empêche pas d'avoir des caches mais disons qu'il avait été déposé en gage à mes grands-parents hôteliers par un ouvrier qui n'avait pas payé... Ça doit faire un bail ! Et il faut croire qu'il n'aimait pas les caches... ou alors j'ai mal vu.  

Et ce bouton d'avancement du film :






je le lis comment ?


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2005)

Dans le genre 'mec obsédé par les caddies'  :


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre 'mec obsédé par les caddies'  :


je trouve ça louche ... ils sont tout propres, pas rouillés etc c'est pas des Caddies de chez nous


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2005)

Antoine : les caches, c'est ça :






mais faudrait voir si tu les as aussi pour la chambre noire...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ça louche ... ils sont tout propres, pas rouillés etc c'est pas des Caddies de chez nous



C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut: ce sont des caddies suisses.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

salut, en parlant de Suisse, apres mon café bordelais et son canelé, voila le café suisse....et son chocolat.....merci webO.....


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2005)

message privé : oui, je bosse chef, je te jure ! :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ça louche ... ils sont tout propres, pas rouillés etc c'est pas des Caddies de chez nous






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut: ce sont des caddies suisses.



Cela va à l'encontre de toutes les idées reçues, mais ces caddies propres comme des sous neufs sont marseillais !


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Juin 2005)

naaaa je suis trop jaloux la... de bleu comme ils sont beaux


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine : les caches, c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui,oui, j'ai bien compris mais ce sont justement les caches de la chambre noir qu'il me semble ne pas avoir...


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette photo me plait... mais elle me plait :







Prise avec mon nouveau D70, pour l'essayer un peu. Ça rend pas mal, hein ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2005)

ça manque de filles   :love:


----------



## nikolo (7 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette photo me plait... mais elle me plait :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'es où là? dans l'entrée d'une piscine.?

Je trouve qu'il y a un petit probleme de paralaxe. La porte d'entrée semble pencher vers la gauche


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2005)

normal si c'est fait au 18 !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2005)

Fenetres du sud:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut, en parlant de Suisse, apres mon café bordelais et son canelé, voila le café suisse....et son chocolat.....merci webO.....





je prends tout .......tasse comprise    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> normal si c'est fait au 18 !!!!



C'est effectivement réalisé au 18  (au 24 si l'on tient compte du capteur 1,5).

Et ce n'est pas prêt d'une piscine, mais mon hall d'entrée 
(ah ! je savais qu'elle avait du mystère, cette photo !... :love: )


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fenetres du sud:



ça me rappelle la pub pour "Egoïste" 
(Mais si, rappelez-vous...  )


----------



## alan.a (7 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas prêt d'une piscine, mais mon hall d'entrée



Tu veux dire de hall d'entrée de Papa Maman


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de filles   :love:



Pardon ?







Bon, et puis, c'est l'année du Brésil alors voici un bonus, une actrice de *Cidade Baixa* dont j'ai oubléi le nom :






Alors : heureux ?


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire de hall d'entrée de Papa Maman



Nan... Chez ma copine donc plutôt chez moi 
Vous savez cet appart' ou traîne des planches contacts et où des appareils obsolètes côtoient un D70 qui le sera sans aucun doute plus vite qu'eux


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela va à l'encontre de toutes les idées reçues, mais ces caddies propres comme des sous neufs sont marseillais !



...la faute à la diaspora suisse.


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement réalisé au 18  (au 24 si l'on tient compte du capteur 1,5).
> 
> Et ce n'est pas prêt d'une piscine, mais mon hall d'entrée
> (ah ! je savais qu'elle avait du mystère, cette photo !... :love: )



18 X 1,5 = 24 ? purée, j'ai un problème de calculatrice...  :mouais: :rateau: 

considère le plutot comme un 28 hein !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pardon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUI!!!!!! j'adore le Brésil  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 18 X 1,5 = 24 ? purée, j'ai un problème de calculatrice...  :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> considère le plutot comme un 28 hein !



Alors ça fait 27, grrrr....


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2005)

_"on signale un D70s abandonné sur une étagère dans une réserve de la Place Denfert..."_


_ah bon ?!! ça doit être pour moi !! je passe le chercher demain !!_


----------



## kernel (7 Juin 2005)

ptite participation   






La suite de la serie c'est par là


----------



## AntoineD (7 Juin 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> ptite participation
> 
> 
> La suite de la serie c'est par là



L'ambiance a l'air sympa, mais le tirage manque de "pep's" :-/

Au fait : c'est dommage que tes images sur le site soient si pixellisées  
En revanche, j'aime assez ta copine (enfin, la photo, soyons corrects, bon sang ), allongée en guise de signature sur le forum 

Je trouve ça rigolo, ces petites touches de couleurs.


----------



## kernel (7 Juin 2005)

J'ai scanner les négatifs, c'est pour ca que c'est pas top.

oui moi aussi jme suis bien eclaté a retouché ma copine sur PS. c'est marrant puis facile a faire


----------



## alan.a (7 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Au fait : c'est dommage que tes images sur le site soient si pixellisées
> En revanche, j'aime assez ta copine (enfin, la photo, soyons corrects, bon sang ), allongée en guise de signature sur le forum
> 
> Je trouve ça rigolo, ces petites touches de couleurs.



L'effet dont tu parles est lié à Simpleviewer (donc du flash) qui a un affichage assez moyen du jpeg.
J'ai le même pb sur mon site (regardez les nuages) mais c'est un peu moins prononcé car en couleurs.

Pour les touches de couleurs sur le noir et blanc, je ne me prononce pas, mais vous avez peut deviné ma réponse


----------



## Larswool (8 Juin 2005)

Il fait enfin beau sur mon balcon parisien. Ca fait un bien fou .
Deux photos avec beaucoup de vide. Trop ?

PS: Qu'est ce que c'est chouette Automator, quand même.
@kernel, j'aime bien la photo du bassiste sur ton site mais y'a pas à dire le noir et blanc sur écran, je suis pas fan ^^. Elles méritent un bon tirage.


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Alors : heureux ?



[Mode Mackie] ASV ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> Il fait enfin beau sur mon balcon parisien. Ca fait un bien fou .
> Deux photos avec beaucoup de vide. Trop ?
> 
> PS: Qu'est ce que c'est chouette Automator, quand même.
> @kernel, j'aime bien la photo du bassiste sur ton site mais y'a pas à dire le noir et blanc sur écran, je suis pas fan ^^. Elles méritent un bon tirage.


ça peut être un choix le vide   ... moi j'aime assez


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Mackie] ASV ?


 
T'as oublié de fermer la balise. Grouille toi de le faire avant 18h00 si non, tout Canis Lupus que tu es, tu risque de faire des renards si tu reste dans ce mode...


----------



## Gregg (8 Juin 2005)

Tes photos Antoine de Karembeu et l'actrice Brésilienne sont faites au D70 ?


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça peut être un choix le vide   ... moi j'aime assez



D'autant qu'elles sont pas du tout vide, les photos de Larswool


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tes photos Antoine de Karembeu et l'actrice Brésilienne sont faites au D70 ?



Non, elles ont été faites avec un Canon 20D qu'on m'avait prêté.
Mais elles auraient très bien pu l'être au D70 

Moi, je n'aime pas trop le 20D... surtout la prise en main, avec cette molette à la con pour le diaph... M'enfin. Tout est fini maintenant 

Oh ! Et puisque je passe dans le coin, hop ! Hier soir :






Place Carnot à Nancy... et à 1600 iso avec le D70, à main levée. Au 18 mm (donc +/- 27).


----------



## Larswool (8 Juin 2005)

Dis moi, Antoine , j'ai les yeux un peu mystifiés mais je vois quasiment pas de bruit sur ta (jolie ) photo nocturne. Tu confirmes ou je retourne chez mon ophtalmo ?

PS: merci pour le non-vide


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

sinon avec un bon plug-in de chez Kodak, ça marche aussi l'absence de bruit (ou alors faut calquer et flouter...  )

euh... je me suis acheté mon D70s, bientot des niouzes !!

une photo de la bête


----------



## bouilla (8 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> sinon avec un bon plug-in de chez Kodak, ça marche aussi l'absence de bruit (ou alors faut calquer et flouter...  )
> 
> euh... je me suis acheté mon D70s, bientot des niouzes !!
> 
> une photo de la bête



T'as pas le pris le pseudo d'Alem la pour poster tes conneries hein


----------



## Larswool (8 Juin 2005)

```
une photo de la bête
```

Ouha, discrétion, modernisme , zoom ultra-lumineux ( un 17-85 2,8 c'est ça ?). Y a pas à dire Nikon y savent y faire   .

Thx pour le plug-in de Kodak. Je vais test Noise Ninja aussi.

Bravo pour l'achat

Larsou


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, Antoine , j'ai les yeux un peu mystifiés mais je vois quasiment pas de bruit sur ta (jolie ) photo nocturne. Tu confirmes ou je retourne chez mon ophtalmo ?
> 
> PS: merci pour le non-vide



"Ça doit être vos yeux". 

Y'en a. Mais c'est vrai que ça ne se voit que sur le grand format. Et encore : je le trouve acceptable. Je suis d'ailleurs en train de tester noise ninja.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juin 2005)

Mais le 20d fait encore largement mieux  et c'est du 8,5 millions....et la molette est très pratique


----------



## alan.a (8 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Place Carnot à Nancy... et à 1600 iso avec le D70, à main levée. Au 18 mm (donc +/- 27).



Au 6x6 elle aurait été terrible


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au 6x6 elle aurait été terrible




...

Parce que là...? grrr. 


(sic)


----------



## alan.a (8 Juin 2005)

Au 6x6 tu ne l'aurais pas faite ainsi.

Sinon, elle est bien, un poil plus centrée et c'était mieux (un point de vue un poil plus en haut aussi*), mais à ta décharge ce n'est pas tjrs facile avec des petits viseurs.



* il faut tjrs penser à glisser un escabeau dans son sac photo.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2005)

salut à tous,

c'est la fête


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Juin 2005)

Ptit délire bien trash avec un ptit Nikon Coolpix 4600, un bus à moitié vide et mes doigts boudinés sur une tablette graphique...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2005)

très sympa  bravo


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> très sympa  bravo



pareil


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2005)

Copieur


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

comme quoi, la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des pixels !


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au 6x6 tu ne l'aurais pas faite ainsi.
> 
> Sinon, elle est bien, un poil plus centrée et c'était mieux (un point de vue un poil plus en haut aussi*), mais à ta décharge ce n'est pas tjrs facile avec des petits viseurs.
> 
> * il faut tjrs penser à glisser un escabeau dans son sac photo.



Plus haute ?... ben non.
Moi, je l'aime bien, ma petite contre-plongée dans laquelle les lampadadaires deviennent des personnages inquiétants !

Ceci étant, oui, le viseur du D70 n'a pas le confort de mon F5... ça, non.
Autre chose que j'aime beaucoup : le joli vignetage  J'adore ça. Et l'image est "brute de capteur".


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

>



Ton capteur est vachement rayé !!


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, oui, le viseur du D70 n'a pas le confort de mon F5... ça, non.



toi non plus ? mince ça doit être un défaut de fabrication sur une grande série, j'ai pareille mésaventure sur mon D70s...


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ptit délire bien trash avec un ptit Nikon Coolpix 4600, un bus à moitié vide et mes doigts boudinés sur une tablette graphique...


 

très sympa, bravo


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi non plus ? mince ça doit être un défaut de fabrication sur une grande série, j'ai pareille mésaventure sur mon D70s...



Oui, ça doit être ça. 
...mais je ne comprends la logique de ce foutu caoutchouc qui, paraît-il, se fait facilement la malle 
Y pouvait pas le même petit volet que sur leurs autres appareils ? plutôt qu'une merde amovible que je vais finir par perdre... grrrr.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

corrigé sur le S en tout cas...  (quoique sur le F5 aussi, ça se barre facile...  )


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> plutôt qu'une merde amovible que je vais finir par perdre... grrrr.




C'est juste pour que tu redonne 25 euros a nikon


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> corrigé sur le S en tout cas...  (quoique sur le F5 aussi, ça se barre facile...  )



? Ben non, sur le F5, c'est quasi inamovible... 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour que tu redonne 25 euros a nikon




mouais... y peuvent crever.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juin 2005)

nikon c'est comme bmw faut rajouter des options


----------



## Gregg (9 Juin 2005)

Le D50 c du bon matos ?


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> nikon c'est comme bmw faut rajouter des options




Pffff... 

Moi j'ai jamais rien eu à rajouter


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ? Ben non, sur le F5, c'est quasi inamovible...




et j'en suis au 3 em sur mon 300D :rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour que tu redonne 25 euros a nikon



aaaaaaaaaaaah ! c'est comme le truc transparent en plastique avec trou-trou dedans que tu mets dessus l'écran arrière ?  dommage, manque la ficelle avec le trou-trou : une demie-heure à chercher où le chat avait bien pu le fourrer hier...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2005)




----------



## kernel (9 Juin 2005)

Moi je propose qu'on organise un concours photo...un photographe lance un theme, il dit n&b ou couleur, donne un delai de fermeture du concours, et les membre  qui veulent participer envoie leur photos, et une fois le delai terminer, les membres de macG hors concours vote pour la photo qui leur plait le plus.
Je pense que c'est une bonne idée, surtout le theme, ya toujours plein de gens qui veulent faire des photos puis qui savent jamais quoi prendre.
alors qu'en penser vous?


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et j'en suis au 3 em sur mon 300D :rateau:



Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas un petit coup de superglue ?... A moins de faire de la pose très longue et d'avoir besoin du cache optionnel... 



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaah ! c'est comme le truc transparent en plastique avec trou-trou dedans que tu mets dessus l'écran arrière ?  dommage, manque la ficelle avec le trou-trou : une demie-heure à chercher où le chat avait bien pu le fourrer hier...



Oui, la perte de ce saint plastique est une de mes hantises... mais de là à mettre une ficelle...!  
De toute façon, j'ai pas de chat. Rassure-moi, d'ailleurs : tu ne laisses pas ton chat jouer avec tes objos, si ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas un petit coup de superglue ?... A moins de faire de la pose très longue et d'avoir besoin du cache optionnel...




sur le canon, le cache qui sert a boucher le viseur est sur la sangle


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur le canon, le cache qui sert a boucher le viseur est sur la sangle



Oui, je sais, mais c'est pas pour ça que tu vas forcément l'utiliser 
A voir.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



ya des trucs que j'aime bien 

la composition n'est pas extra mais tu devrais regarder ce que font tes compatriotes Peter Fischli et David Weiss en superposant des compositions florales. 

image 1
Image 2
Image 3


----------



## kernel (9 Juin 2005)

Personne n'est interresser pour l'idée du concours?


----------



## alan.a (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya des trucs que j'aime bien
> 
> la composition n'est pas extra mais tu devrais regarder ce que font tes compatriotes Peter Fischli et David Weiss en superposant des compositions florales.



Ils ont quand même fait plus drole  :love:  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est interresser pour l'idée du concours?



Moi je dis pourquoi pas. 

'+


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis pourquoi pas.
> 
> '+



Oui, pourquoi pas un concours pour le fun.
Avec un délais raisonnable pour l'effectuer. 
Un par deux mois par exemple. Un thème, 1 mois et demi pour prendre les photos et 15 jours ou les photos seraient présentées dans un sujet créé pour l'occasion. (un sujet par concours pour plus de lisibilité ? )
Un nombre, à définir, maximum de photos par membre. (exemple trois photos maxi par concours )

Ce serait pas mal qu'il y ai un jury diffèrent à chaque fois. 

Il y a beaucoup de pro ici, il y a de quoi faire.

J'ai noté mes idées comme-ça c'est a voir si il y a des intéressés ou des formules plus sympas.


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2005)

Oui, ça peut être une bonne idée. Je suis partant si les thèmes ne sont pas trop gnangnans


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

> Foguenne : je d'accord avec le principe d'un jury ! ça permet d'éviter le vote "vite fait". Par contre, le jury devra expliquer ses choix 

> Alan : oui, il faut éviter les thèmes gnangnan... ou les subvertir.

Imaginez ce thème : "Maman". Je serais curieux de voir ce que d'aucuns vont proposer... Je ne doute pas que le point de vue d'Alan différera du mien 

Et puis ça incitera Foguenne à photographier autre chose que sa petite femme


----------



## nikolo (10 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça peut être une bonne idée. Je suis partant si les thèmes ne sont pas trop gnangnans


 
Oui cela serait pas mal. 

Cela changera des photos de paysages, de voyages....

Je sais pas faites des themes comme : la comtemplation (personne regardant un objet etc)...
ou sur un aspect insolite dans votre ville....

Des theme plus generaux pour eviter la monotonie des sujets.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ça incitera Foguenne à photographier autre chose que sa petite femme



Salaud 
Là, j'aime pas ces cheveux, tu es tranquilles pour un moment. 
Je pars deux semaines au Portugal, je vais varier un peu.  

Pour le concours, nous disons donc un jury, des thèmes pas trop neuneux, pour le délais ?
On lance un nouveau thread quand on décidé ?

Pour le jury, il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de gens ayant une "culture" photographique qui ne poste pas de photo ici qui pourrait peut-être y participer. Bien entendu, des participants de ce thread également mais ils ne pourront pas participer quand ils sont dans le jury ou comme "élève libre"


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2005)

'

Je pense qu'aucun thème n'est gnangnan en soit, c'est la façon de le traiter qui peut l'être (ou pas).  Bon on valide "maman" ou c'était juste un exemple ?

'+


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Je pense qu'aucun thème n'est gnangnan en soit, c'est la façon de le traiter qui peut l'être (ou pas).  Bon on valide "maman" ou c'était juste un exemple ?
> 
> '+



On valide. 
Histoire de ne pas "se prendre la tête" pour le premier thème.


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On valide.
> Histoire de ne pas "se prendre la tête" pour le premier thème.


 
tu fais un thread séparé ou c'est ici que cela se passe?

autre chose: quand on parle de répondre à un thème, c'est en essayant de faire de nouvelles photos, par en prenant dans un stock, c'est ça? 

parce que des photos de ma mère, j'en ai plein


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu fais un thread séparé ou c'est ici que cela se passe?



Je pense que ça peut être pas mal de faire un fil "concours" par thème...



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> autre chose: quand on parle de répondre à un thème, c'est en essayant de faire de nouvelles photos, par en prenant dans un stock, c'est ça?
> 
> parce que des photos de ma mère, j'en ai plein



Vu qu'il est invérifiable de savoir si la photo est nouvelle ou pas, je pense que ça n'a pas d'importance...

Pour le jury, on peut peut être laisser le vote ouvert à tout le monde, chacun étant libre de justifier ses choix ou pas non ?

'+


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On valide.
> Histoire de ne pas "se prendre la tête" pour le premier thème.



OK. Au départ, je rigolais un peu pour "maman" mais les quelques réactions laissent penser que ça va donner lieu à pas mal d'interprétations 



			
				Yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu fais un thread séparé ou c'est ici que cela se passe?
> 
> autre chose: quand on parle de répondre à un thème, c'est en essayant de faire de nouvelles photos, par en prenant dans un stock, c'est ça?
> 
> parce que des photos de ma mère, j'en ai plein




oui, je crois qu'on va faire un thread séparé. Sinon ça va vite être le bordel. Je propose de faire un thread avec la mention* '[Concours photo] thème du moment : Maman :: jusqu'au 10 juillet' *Ça vous ira ?

Et à chaque fois, on mets un lien ici. 

Quant au stock... hum, c'est mieux de le laisser de côté, non ? D'autant que "maman", ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il faut photographier sa propre mère 

Cf. l'attrait très américain pour les "MILF's" (traduction dispo sur internet... ) qui a même fait l'objet de dialogue dans 'Dodge Ball'...  Comprenne qui pourra 

EDIT : *Kernel*, toi qui a eu l'idée : tu veux lancer le premier thread ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pour le jury, on peut peut être laisser le vote ouvert à tout le monde, chacun étant libre de justifier ses choix ou pas non ?
> 
> '+



Pourquoi pas.

On laisse kernel ou AntoineD qui a proposé une belle "formulation" lancer le sujet et c'est parti jusqu'au 10 juillet.  

On recréera un thread à chaque nouveau concours pour plus de lisibilité. 

Combien de photos par participant ?


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas.
> 
> On laisse kernel ou AntoineD qui a proposé une belle "formulation" lancer le sujet et c'est parti jusqu'au 10 juillet.
> 
> ...



Yo !

Je propose les contraintes suivantes :

&#8211; 1 photo max (ça obligera à réfléchir à l'editing  )
&#8211; affichage forum : plus grand côté > max = 500 px (ça en calmera quelques-uns... pas vrai Foguenne ?  ) ;
&#8211; fournir un lien vers la tof en pleine résolution ;
&#8211; indications sur l'auteur, pour la "contextualisation" : ASV D ) et savoir si c'est un pro ou non, 2-3 autres détails et hop ! 


Après, on peut trouver des contraintes par sujet (couleurs, etc.)


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Yo !
> 
> Je propose les contraintes suivantes :
> 
> ...



Bonnes idées !  
Ben voilà, ça semble bien parti.  
Bon, Antoine, lance le sujet.


----------



## nikolo (10 Juin 2005)

Rajoutez les données EXif principales pour ceux qui veulent essayer de reproduire une photo similaire ou avec les mêmes reglages.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'au 10 juillet'



Un mois, c'est trop long, non ?


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un mois, c'est trop long, non ?



On se donne jusqu'au 30 juin, à la limite ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

moi je veux bien parteciper mais me demander les details de mes photos ......
je serai bien incapable  :rose: 

il  faut donc etre un pro de la photo pour parteciper?


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

*TADAAAA !!!*


Le premier concours photo est lancé.

Bon, y'a rien à gagner, hein... pour le moment.


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il  faut donc etre un pro de la photo pour parteciper?



Bien sûr que non ! tout est permis


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un mois, c'est trop long, non ?


 
ba ça me paraît un peu long aussi, mais bon, de toutes façons, il y a peu de chances que j'arrive à jouer avec vous...mais comme spectateur, 1 mois, c'est long


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On se donne jusqu'au 30 juin, à la limite ?



15 jours, c'est suffisant il me semble. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

L'idéal serait de fermer le sujet que tu viens de créer et de le rouvrir à la date limite.


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal serait de fermer le sujet que tu viens de créer et de le rouvrir à la date limite.



Ok avec le principe, mais quid de ceux qui voudraient participer sans pouvoir pour autant poster à la date limite ?
Je pense qu'il n'est pas si mal de poster au fur et à mesure. Ça va être amusant de voir ce qu'il se fait.

A chacun de voir quand il préfère envoyer sa photo


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juin 2005)

au fait, c'est forcément une photo, ou on peut élargir a un travail artistique ?
Genre si je veux faire un travail au fusain...


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'est forcément une photo, ou on peut élargir a un travail artistique ?
> Genre si je veux faire un travail au fusain...



Forcément une photo ? Dans un concours photo ? Quelle drôle d'idée !


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juin 2005)

bah je sais pas, je tente 

Elle était pas bonne


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

ça tombe bien, j'ai vacance pendant 15 jour.  
Impec Antoine


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Forcément une photo ? Dans un concours photo ? Quelle drôle d'idée !


 
ba moi, je vois pas trop le problème, le fusain, tu peux toujours le prendre en photo plutôt que le scanner


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, j'ai vacance pendant 15 jour.
> Impec Antoine


 

c'est d'où que tu vas, toi?  ...ya des mamans où tu vas?


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Yo !
> 
> Je propose les contraintes suivantes :
> 
> ...



Je ne vois absoulement pas l'interêt de savoir si on est pro ou pas, mais alors pas du tout.

Et pour le jury ? Qui qu'en est ?


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois absoulement pas l'interêt de savoir si on est pro ou pas, mais alors pas du tout.




Entièrement d'accord.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le jury ? Qui qu'en est ?



Et quitte à en parler, je ne vois pas l'interêt non plus d'un jury. Il y a un thème, on poste ses photos et basta. Comme cela s'est toujours passé ici.

Mettre en place un "jugement" (d'autant que vu les prix... ) peut en effrayer certains, ou leur déplaire et de ce fait bloquer certaines participations.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et quitte à en parler, je ne vois pas l'interêt non plus d'un jury. Il y a un thème, on poste ses photos et basta. Comme cela s'est toujours passé ici.
> 
> Mettre en place un "jugement" (d'autant que vu les prix... ) peut en effrayer certains, ou leur déplaire et de ce fait bloquer certaines participations.





pour le jury je dirais de faire comme pour "google" , le gagnant designe le nouveau theme  .....voila pour le prix !!  

pour ce qui est du "jugement" , je ne vois pas trop la difference sur un concour photo
ou ici , dans ce tread .... parfois je lis des remarques tout a fait acides .... manque de tact ? jalousie? 

quoi qu'il en soit, je partecipera volentier si vous etes pas exigeant tout en sachant que
je ne serai jamais elue gagnante .... il faut reconnaitre ses propres faiblesses


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'où que tu vas, toi?  ...ya des mamans où tu vas?



Portugal !
Il y a des grand-mamans  

Pour le jury, c'est vrai qu'on peut très bien s'en passer. Chacun donne son avis sur les photos, dire laquelle on préfère, si possible en argumentant un peu.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...dans ce tread .... parfois je lis des remarques tout a fait acides .... manque de tact ? jalousie?
> 
> quoi qu'il en soit, je partecipera volentier si vous etes pas exigeant tout en sachant que
> je ne serai jamais elue gagnante .... il faut reconnaitre ses propres faiblesses



Je n'ai jamais remarqué.   
Les remarques qu'on m'a fait sur mes photos m'ont permis d'apprendre des choses ce qui est l'essentiel. En générale, les remarques sont faite tout à fait correctement. 

Tu ne sais pas si tu ne sera jamais élue. 
Est-ce l'essentiel ?
Pour ma part, c'est une occasion de prendre des photos que je ne prendrais peut-être pas si il n'y avait pas ce thème imposé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais remarqué.
> Les remarques qu'on m'a fait sur mes photos m'ont permis d'apprendre des choses ce qui est l'essentiel. En générale, les remarques sont faite tout à fait correctement.
> 
> Tu ne sais pas si tu ne sera jamais élue.
> ...





alors j'ai mal interpreté ce que j'ai lu  :rose: 


ben non, si l'essentiel serait d'etre gagnante je demanderai a ma belle-soeur de me donner ses photos !!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juin 2005)

Je vous propose un intermède photo. 

Premier Melon, c'est important dans une vie.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

Bravo Paul. 

Le lac est bleu turquoise ces jours.


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photo...


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose un intermède photo.
> 
> Premier Melon, c'est important dans une vie.



Elles sont super chouettes, tes photos 
Sans doute parmi tes meilleures


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photo...







Très chouette ! 

J'aime beaucoup ! 

Bravo Marco !


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de photo...


 On sait pas bien ce que c'est, mais c'est sympa...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> On sait pas bien ce que c'est, mais c'est sympa...


moi je pencherai pour un bout de cheval


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je pencherai pour un bout de cheval


 
Gagné Maiwen !!!...


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juin 2005)

C'est aussi ce que j'aurais dit mais ... ah si oui, le coin de la bouche, avec le mords...


----------



## Marco68 (10 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que j'aurais dit mais ... ah si oui, le coin de la bouche, avec le mords...


 

...hé hé hé...Pas facile en gros plan, hein !!!!...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose un intermède photo.


 
Oh mais ça progresse à vu d'oeil ici !   

'+


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

Je m'arrache les cheveux avec la compression Jpeg dans Galerie: la qualité des images est à 100, si je réduis l'image perd en qualité, et si je laisse tel quel, il y a trop de détails qui ne peuvent être affiché comme sur l'image que je poste ici. Aidez-moi.  :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2005)

la photo n'est pas de moi mais j'avais envie de vous en faire profiter  
Bretagne nord : photo prise des environs de Paimpol, île de St Rion à côté de Bréhat la semaine dernière...  :love:  :love:  :love:  (merci Phil.  )


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que j'aurais dit mais ... ah si oui, le coin de la bouche, avec le mords...



oui, c'est d'ailleurs un *mors* traditionnel...  même pas un hackamore...


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord.
> Et quitte à en parler, je ne vois pas l'interêt non plus d'un jury. Il y a un thème, on poste ses photos et basta. Comme cela s'est toujours passé ici.
> 
> Mettre en place un "jugement" (d'autant que vu les prix... ) peut en effrayer certains, ou leur déplaire et de ce fait bloquer certaines participations.



Faites comme dans " et avec google "... Une personne donne un thème, et déclare un gagnant, qui a son tour donnera un thème et un gagnant pour son thème. Ça marchait pas trop mal.


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2005)

dis, copain de D70, tu participes alors ?


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faites comme dans " et avec google "... Une personne donne un thème, et déclare un gagnant, qui a son tour donnera un thème et un gagnant pour son thème. Ça marchait pas trop mal.



Tiens, tiens... et qui a donné le thème de ce moi-ci ?
Ah ah ah ! Fourbissez vos appareils ! Ça va saquer grave... 

Donc en fait, chacun commente et le donneur de thème fait une petite synthèse ? Moi je trouve l'idée pas mal. 

Qu'en dites-vous, tous ?


----------



## alan.a (10 Juin 2005)

En tout cas je trouve qu'il serait bien de papotter un minimum dans le fil même du concours, sinon ça va être assez pénible pour bien voir toutes les photos.

Mais pourquoi ne pas ouvrir une galerie photos spéciale ?

Il serait bcp plus facile de bien voir toutes les photos, de les noter et de les commenter !


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je trouve qu'il serait bien de papotter un minimum dans le fil même du concours, sinon ça va être assez pénible pour bien voir toutes les photos.


 
 Pas faux.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ne pas ouvrir une galerie photos spéciale ?
> 
> Il serait bcp plus facile de bien voir toutes les photos, de les noter et de les commenter !



Pas bête. Intéressant. 

Donc :

&#8211; d'un côté, la galerie avec les tofs ;
&#8211; de l'autre le thread avec la discussion.

Why not.

Mais je pense que ça va compliquer les choses... non ? Je veux dire la multiplication... Hum, à voir. Moi je sais pas.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

Ben un sujet par thème, c'est peut-être suffisant. Enfin je sais pas ce qui serait mieux, multiplier les galeries, les sujets, ou les deux.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dis, copain de D70, tu participes alors ?



On verra les thèmes, suivant l'inspiration...


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2005)

donnez pas trop de boulot à alèm, c'est un fainéant !


----------



## Marco68 (11 Juin 2005)

encore une ch'tite avant d'aller dormir...


----------



## I-bouk (11 Juin 2005)

Tout le monde peut y participé a votre concours ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben un sujet par thème, c'est peut-être suffisant. Enfin je sais pas ce qui serait mieux, multiplier les galeries, les sujets, ou les deux.



Un sujet par thème me semble le plus adapté.
Les posts n'ayant rien à voir avec le concours seront supprimés. (Alèm, tu auras du boulot.  )


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut y participé a votre concours ?



Non. Sont interdits les gens avec un avatar en forme de pomme.  

Non, je rigole : bien sûr que tout le monde peut participer. Je ne vois pas quelle raison il pourrait y avoir pour ne pas participer...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tiens... et qui a donné le thème de ce moi-ci ?
> Ah ah ah ! Fourbissez vos appareils ! Ça va saquer grave...
> 
> Donc en fait, chacun commente et le donneur de thème fait une petite synthèse ? Moi je trouve l'idée pas mal.
> ...



On fait comme ça. 

On pourra toujours faire une galerie avec les photos "gagnantes" après quelques concours. (soit hébergée sur macgé soit ailleurs. J'ai de la place a disposition sur mon compte .mac )

Si on a plusieurs photos qu'on juge intéressantes pour un thème, on pourra toujours les poster ici "hors-concours" 

Bon, je vais faire ma valise.  

(Merci Antoine et LeGognol pour vos commentaires sur mes dernières photos.  )


----------



## I-bouk (11 Juin 2005)

AntoineD, il serait bien que tu mettes le lien du concours dans ta signature, pour ceux qui arrriverais en retard , ou qui non pas tout suivit depuis le début et aussi car tu est très souvent sur ce forum...


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> AntoineD, il serait bien que tu mettes le lien du concours dans ta signature, pour ceux qui arrriverais en retard , ou qui non pas tout suivit depuis le début et aussi car tu est très souvent sur ce forum...



rhooooo ça va me faire une signature de kéké !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un sujet par thème me semble le plus adapté.
> Les posts n'ayant rien à voir avec le concours seront supprimés. (Alèm, tu auras du boulot.  )



Qu'est-ce que tu appelles un post n'ayant rien à voir avec le concours ? 
Si c'est pour jouer les petits caporaux comme dans RdV, ça va vite devenir gonflant... 
 :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles un post n'ayant rien à voir avec le concours ?
> Si c'est pour jouer les petits caporaux comme dans RdV, ça va vite devenir gonflant...
> :mouais:



Tu joues à quoi là ????
Ou tu as vu que je joue au petit caporal ? (ne viens pas dire que ce n'est pas pour moi, tu me sites avant de sortir cette connerie. )
Un  post qui n'a rien à voir ça me semble clair, du flood, des mecs qui viennent mettre le bordel sans rapport avec le sujet.   
Un peu comme toi ici...
Je ne t'ai pas vu beaucoup participer et tu viens provoquer... c'est nul. 

sur ce j'ai un avion à prendre et toi tu ferais bien de ne pas trop sortir du bar, ça ne te réussi pas.


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles un post n'ayant rien à voir avec le concours ?
> Si c'est pour jouer les petits caporaux comme dans RdV, ça va vite devenir gonflant...
> :mouais:



Rhooo il a parlé trop vite voilà tout 
D'autant que si l'on commence comme ça, il va y avoir un sacré boulot dans le présent thread, déjà...


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues à quoi là ????
> Ou tu as vu que je joue au petit caporal ? (ne viens pas dire que ce n'est pas pour moi, tu me sites avant de sortir cette connerie. )
> Un  post qui n'a rien à voir ça me semble clair, du flood, des mecs qui viennent mettre le bordel sans rapport avec le sujet.
> Un peu comme toi ici...



Ben ça promet !! :affraid:
On va mettre ça sur le compte du stress lié au départ hein.     
Je ne te traite pas de petit caporal, je fais simplement allusion au forum rendez-vous et à sa gestion. Et les posts qui n'ont rien à voir, comme tu dis, sans être du flood, humanisent parfois le fil (on est dans un forum, c'est pour aussi discuter), sinon, autant ne pas ouvrir de sujet et faire tout de suite une galerie, là il n'y aura que des images, plus de problème. 




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'ai pas vu beaucoup participer et tu viens provoquer... c'est nul.


J'y suis pourtant déjà venu (ben si, faut fouiller mais j'y ai posté  ), et je regarde régulièrement, même si je n'interviens pas, d'où ma proposition pour _votre concours_ d'ailleurs.  :hein:   
Si tu veux continuer à fonctionner en cercle restreint, pas de problème, tu peux le dire simplement.

Sur ce, bon vol camarade.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

je vais la poster ou pas la photo de ma maman ?   

j'aimerais bien pas etre la premiere .....ni la seule !!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça promet !! :affraid:
> On va mettre ça sur le compte du stress lié au départ hein.
> Je ne te traite pas de petit caporal, je fais simplement allusion au forum rendez-vous et à sa gestion. Et les posts qui n'ont rien à voir, comme tu dis, sans être du flood, humanisent parfois le fil (on est dans un forum, c'est pour aussi discuter), sinon, autant ne pas ouvrir de sujet et faire tout de suite une galerie, là il n'y aura que des images, plus de problème.
> 
> ...



Je sais très bien que tu es déjà intervenu ici et bien entendu que tu y es le bienvenu. 
Je n'ai certainement pas voulu dire qu'on ne pourrait pas s'exprimer dans le sujet concours (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je préfère un thread par sujet, il y aura pas mal de page de commentaires, réactions).
C'est des réactions, commentaires qu'on pourra apprendre le plus.
Le sujet peu évidement dériver.
Je parlais du flood lourd qu'on connaît bien souvent au bar et que je préfère laisser la-bas. 

Bon, là je vais embarquer.


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je sais très bien que tu es déjà intervenu ici et bien entendu que tu y es le bienvenu.
> Je n'ai certainement pas voulu dire qu'on ne pourrait pas s'exprimer dans le sujet concours (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je préfère un thread par sujet, il y aura pas mal de page de commentaires, réactions).
> C'est des réactions, commentaires qu'on pourra apprendre le plus.
> Le sujet peu évidement dériver.
> ...



Dis comme ça, c'est plus clair. 

_Et si tu pouvais ne plus laisser SMG poster pendant ton absence aussi, merci..._    

Pour la peine, tu nous ramèneras quelques photos d'hôtesses de l'air avec le popol style !! :love:


----------



## alan.a (11 Juin 2005)

Une photo de mon village, hors série


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien pas etre la premiere



Et pourquoi pas


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une photo de mon village, hors série
> 
> ​



J'aime bien mais c'est dommage que le panneau de basket soit "bouffé" par le fond. non ?


----------



## kernel (11 Juin 2005)

Content que l'idée du concours vous plaise 
Merci AntoineD de t'avoir occupé de ça


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

oui alan, pareille qu'antoine, le paneau de basket ne se détache pas assez du toi de la maison... Peut-être changer l'angle de prise de vue comme il est dans les mêmes tons...

Sinon, ca à l'air sympa comme coin


----------



## alan.a (11 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien mais c'est dommage que le panneau de basket soit "bouffé" par le fond. non ?





			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oui alan, pareille qu'antoine, le paneau de basket ne se détache pas assez du toi de la maison... Peut-être changer l'angle de prise de vue comme il est dans les mêmes tons...
> 
> Sinon, ca à l'air sympa comme coin



et pourtant vous l'avez quand même vu    

La version est aussi très réduite, à 100 % la différence de texture le fait ressortir


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

Enfin c'est antoine qui m'a fait remarqué qu'il y avait un panier de basket...

Mais effectivement, en 100% ca passe


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> Content que l'idée du concours vous plaise
> Merci AntoineD de t'avoir occupé de ça



J'aurais dit "merci de t'*être* occupé de ça"... mais ça ira


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant vous l'avez quand même vu
> 
> La version est aussi très réduite, à 100 % la différence de texture le fait ressortir



Mouais... 
C'est une réponse de roublard, ça.


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit "merci de t'*être* occupé de ça"... mais ça ira


 je ne voulais pas faire la remarque mais ...


Et au fait, il est très joli le pigeon aussi


----------



## kernel (11 Juin 2005)

Merci pour la correction  je me suis pas relu.
j'ai sécher pas mal de cours de francais.


----------



## alan.a (11 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...
> C'est une réponse de roublard, ça.



 

T'as peut être un pb de lunettes


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2005)

kernel a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la correction  je me suis pas relu.
> j'ai sécher pas mal de cours de francais.



T'aurais pas dû.
C'est un coup à finir photographe freelance (  / private joke) pour agence immobilière et/ou voleurs comme Alan.







_(c'est un week-end de blague, je le sens, là...)_


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> C'est un coup à finir photographe freelance (  / private joke) pour agence immobilière et/ou voleurs comme Alan.
> (...)


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à AntoineD.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2005)

Là y a Russell Coutts qui passe sous mes fenêtres, pour le Bol d'Or.


----------



## alan.a (11 Juin 2005)

Le soleil suisse est dur quand les beaux jours sont là.

En Normandie, il est plus gentil


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Arg...     :rose: Ouais, là y a pas photo.  Y a neigé depuis... :hein:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

WebO : revois tes niveaux !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> WebO : revois tes niveaux !



C'est clair.  Mais ma prise de vue est plus fidèle à ce que je voyais avec mes yeux, ma démarche va plutôt dans ce sens-là.  Après, évidemment que celle d'Alan rend mieux. )


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2005)

oui mais... non. 

le problème de ton image, c'est qu'elle est fade. non de ta faute mais les conditions atmosphériques ne jouent pas en ta faveur. le souci n'est pas en photo de retranscrire "exactement" ce que l'on voit tout le temps, il faut aussi penser qu'elles se regardent et donc de "rendre beau" (comme disait bernard faucon)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> oui mais... non.
> 
> le problème de ton image, c'est qu'elle est fade. non de ta faute mais les conditions atmosphériques ne jouent pas en ta faveur. le souci n'est pas en photo de retranscrire "exactement" ce que l'on voit tout le temps, il faut aussi penser qu'elles se regardent et donc de "rendre beau" (comme disait bernard faucon)



En fait c'est ce que je fais la plupart du temps, mais encore avec trop de retenue.  J'essaie à la fois que ça soit beau _et_ fidèle à ce que j'ai vu. Le compromis n'est pas toujours l'idéal et il faut faire un choix.


----------



## alan.a (12 Juin 2005)

La photographie n'est pas une représentation de la réalité. 
C'est déjà un cadrage, donc une extraction du contexte périphérique, puis c'est filtré par l'objectif qui va le déformer, puis un capteur qui va enregistrer différemment de ce que tu vois, un traitement de l'image en interne qui va rebricoler le truc, etc., etc.

Sur un pur plan technique, une photo n'est déjà plus la réalité, elle est une interprétation.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est que l'image finale te plaise, rien de plus.

Enfin, je ne suis pas trop adepte des niveaux, mais plutôt des courbes (et des masques).


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (12 Juin 2005)

J'aime ce que je viens de lire ;-)


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La photographie n'est pas une représentation de la réalité.
> C'est déjà un cadrage, donc une extraction du contexte périphérique, puis c'est filtré par l'objectif qui va le déformer, puis un capteur qui va enregistrer différemment de ce que tu vois, un traitement de l'image en interne qui va rebricoler le truc, etc., etc.
> 
> Sur un pur plan technique, une photo n'est déjà plus la réalité, elle est une interprétation.
> ...



pareil 

Je viens de laisser de côté les niveaux pour foncé sur les niveaux et c'est vraiment chouette


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

c'est superbe jpmiss  :love: ... j'aime surtout les deux premières


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est superbe jpmiss  :love: ... j'aime surtout les deux premières



... Oui ; c'est vrai. Ce jaune, sur la 3e ; c'est d'un vulgaire...


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

Pffff ! Surtout des ferrys à sardines ! Y a pas idée !!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ! Surtout des ferrys à sardines ! Y a pas idée !!!



Je suis dessus dans 2 heures   

A moi la coppa, le lonzo et le vin du cap!  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

Au marché ce matin... dommage que la lumière n'était pas terrible...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

Deuxième série...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2005)

Jolies!


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dessus dans 2 heures
> 
> A moi la coppa, le lonzo et le vin du cap!  :love:



'foiré... 




			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Au marché ce matin... dommage que la lumière n'était pas terrible...



Hum, c'est pas mal et tout et tout mais on sent que tu n'as pas osé prendre ton temps... c'est dommage, j'ai l'impression qu'en prenant quelques minutes de plus à chaque fois tu aurais fais des super tof ! 

Tu y retournes, dimanche prochain ?  

En tout cas, ne mets pas ta déception sur le compte de la lumière... elle ne t'a rien fait  Et puis je crois me rappeler un post d'Alan.a où il racontait que tout était histoire de temps de pose et qu'aucune lumière n'était vraiment mauvaise en soi.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juin 2005)

eh bé 1,50 ¤ la tête de pescaille ça fait reuch !!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2005)

_Sieste à l'ombre des campanules._


----------



## ricchy (12 Juin 2005)

> Sympathique photo
> _ Comment on en fait une comme ça ?
> On utilise quel matériel ? Ça se passe comment sur le shoot ?_
> Même questions.



 Salut ly monde.
 Excusez du retard, je n'avais pas activé la notification par mail et ne suis pas revenu depuis le 6. 
 Comme le précise OC. 
 Il faut une équipe, lui a de la chance il en a une très bonne pour ce qui est de la mise en beauté.
Moi je suis une équipe à moi tout seul, et c'est lourd car en Suisse c'est la croix et la bannière pour trouver des personnes douées qui veulent bien collabrer avec toi, sans compter qu'en Suisse il n'y a pas de marché pour la mode contrairement en France. :mouais:
 Trouver un make-up artist -  un coiffeur - une styliste - un assistant...
Je fais le make-up, je choisi les fringues que les modèles amènes, je n'ai pas d'assistant pour le light donc je fais aussi là tout moi même.
 Je me promène avec mon trépied et mon réflecteur à l'extérieur (pas encore les moyens d'acheter  un générateur.) 
 Ce qui prend pas mal d'énérgie.
Récemment j'ai trouvé une coiffeuse, mais là encore elle ne peut venir sur le shooting, donc j'envoie la fille chez la coiffeuse et je me retrouve enfin avec des coiffure potable. (photo annexée)
 Jusqu'à présent ce n'était pas le cas. 
 Pour le matériel n'importe quel reflex fera l'affaire. (numérique ou argentique)
 J'ai fait l'évolution depuis le début que je fais de la photo avec les appareils suivant:
 Canon EOS 1000 fn | EOS 5 | EOS 1N | EOS D30 | EOS D60 ] EOS D20
 Un bon cailloux devant le boîtier, tel un 28-70 f2.8 ou un 85mm f1.8 font l'affaire.
 Sur le shoot comme celle de la gare, nous étions les 2 à se donner à notre petit délire.
 Je propose au modèle elle dispose, c'est un travail d'équipe, bon une petite équipe vu que l'ont est que 2. 
 Je suis arrivé totalement par hasard dans ce domaine.
 Pour se "faire" l'oeil il faut regarder le travail des autres, s'en inspirer et pratiquer.
Tu peux apprendre toute la technique que tu veux, si tu laisses ta sensibilité enfouis à l'intérieur de toi tu n'auras pas de résultat.
Je dirai qu'un photographe de mode, c'est un photographe qui laisse parler sa sensibilité, qui aime avant tout les femmes et qui aime les mettres en valeur.
 Ce que n'importe quel macho ne pourra pas faire.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

il y a des formes bizarre ...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, c'est pas mal et tout et tout mais on sent que tu n'as pas osé prendre ton temps... c'est dommage, j'ai l'impression qu'en prenant quelques minutes de plus à chaque fois tu aurais fais des super tof !
> 
> Tu y retournes, dimanche prochain ?
> 
> En tout cas, ne mets pas ta déception sur le compte de la lumière... elle ne t'a rien fait  Et puis je crois me rappeler un post d'Alan.a où il racontait que tout était histoire de temps de pose et qu'aucune lumière n'était vraiment mauvaise en soi.



Il y avait les deux en fait, il y a toujours gaver du monde. Il a fallu que j'attends vers la fin  pour avoir plus de chance de prendre des photos sans que quelqu'un te passe devant...    Et comme ils étaient en train de tout remballer, il fallait que je fasse vite... 

Autre chose, j'aurais pu compenser/équilibrer la lumière avec un petit coup de flash, mais je n'avais pas osé   Bon, s'il fait beau encore la semaine prochaine j'y retourne...

Merci pour vos critiques et conseils... pour la peine voilà la proprio des boîtes de thé...




Je sais... je sais... je l'ai recadré un peu trop proche, mais j'étais... comment dire... :love:


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

>



Belle photo et elle aussi


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juin 2005)

Dernière modification par NightWalker Aujourd'hui à 17h45. Motif: ortograf 

t'es sur que t'en à pas encore oubliés ???


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par NightWalker Aujourd'hui à 17h45. Motif: ortograf
> 
> t'es sur que t'en à pas encore oubliés ???



C'est juste une boutade


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

je me pose une question depuis des années, pourquoi des promoteurs immobilier ont été construire une statut gréco-romaine devant un immeuble situé sur un champs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Au marché ce matin...




tres jolies  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> bleu




ma preference va a la premiere mais les 3 sont belle  :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question depuis des années, pourquoi des promoteurs immobilier ont été construire une statut gréco-romaine devant un immeuble situé sur un champs
> 
> (...)



D'autant que le type qui à sa fenêtre juste derrière la statue, il doit être content...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres jolies  :love:  :love:  :love:



Merci Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>




j'avais meme pas fait attention a la staue :rose: 

par contre quand je vois ce type de photos , 
j'ai l'impression de voir des maisons proche a  la mer


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'avais meme pas fait attention a la staue :rose:
> 
> par contre quand je vois ce type de photos ,
> j'ai l'impression de voir des maisons proche a  la mer




la mer la plus proche est a 300 Km, enfin pas loin de la tu a une souris américaine doper au dollars


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la mer la plus proche est a 300 Km, enfin pas loin de la tu a une souris américaine doper au dollars




cette été je prend mon 24 mm, mon pied et un filtre polarisant, il y a plein de truc sympa a photographier par la :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que le type qui à sa fenêtre juste derrière la statue, il doit être content...



a mon avis ses impôts locaux doivent plus l'inquiète  c'est dans une ville en limite de faillite :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juin 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Salut ly monde.
> Excusez du retard, je n'avais pas activé la notification par mail et ne suis pas revenu depuis le 6.
> Comme le précise OC.
> Il faut une équipe, lui a de la chance il en a une très bonne pour ce qui est de la mise en beauté.
> ...



Merci de nous avoir filé tous ces détails


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Juin 2005)

On reviens du Piton des neiges, toit de l'île et de l'Océan Indien avec ses 3070m. :rateau: 

 Je dors deux-trois jours et je vous en poste d'autres.  






P.s. Si ma signature vous gonfle, dites moi le que je la vire. :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> P.s. Si ma signature vous gonfle, dites moi le que je la vire. :rose:



Ben, disons... disons qu'elle est "présente" 

oh ! et pis tu nous gonfles avec tes photos dans tes putains de coins de rêve grrrr   


EDIT : et pis zut ! allez ! les chutes de Kora, au Bénin :






Y paraît que c'est assez impressionnant pendant la saison des pluies... je veux bien le croire.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

[mode modérateur masqué qui a la flemme de lancer FireFox]ta signature ne me dérange pas en soi, elle est juste un poil trop grande !  repose-toi et montre-nous tes autres photos ! [/mode modérateur devant son café et en semaine de RTT]


----------



## I-bouk (13 Juin 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> On reviens du Piton des neiges, toit de l'île et de l'Océan Indien avec ses 3070m. :rateau:
> 
> Je dors deux-trois jours et je vous en poste d'autres.
> 
> ...




La dodo lé "toujours" là ?


----------



## LeSqual (13 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore!!!!!  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

oui, jpmiss est sur une autre voie maintenant. la maitrise grandit ! 

_voilà que je cause comme un Jedi, ya des souterrains qui transpirent sur ce forum !_


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

tiens, celle-là, je la dédicace à Amok en hommage à son élection. 






(rien de bien intéressant en soi, je suis en pleine prise en mains du boitier.  )


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

ps : pourquoi ces plaques sont accrochées au-dessus de 1,70m ?!!


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : pourquoi ces plaques sont accrochées au-dessus de 1,70m ?!!



La vraie question est : pourquoi fais-tu moins d'1,70 m ?...


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

Eh bien ! 

Qu'attendez-vous pour participer au concours photo ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> La vraie question est : pourquoi fais-tu moins d'1,70 m ?...



parce que mon grand-père faisait 39cm de moins...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

un peu d'avion :love: rien de tel que les vols de certifications :love:

A340-600











A380
















quelqu'un me prête un filtre polarisant Ø67 mm pour samedi ?  voir un 300 mm  L IS canon :love: ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

évite de cadrer trop serré ou alors file nous des photos aux ailes non coupées lors de ton editing.


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> évite de cadrer trop serré ou alors file nous des photos aux ailes non coupées lors de ton editing.



j'ai re-cadré aucunes photos :rateau: j'arrive pas a me faire a ce viseur a 90 % :rateau: j'y retourne samedi :love: j'espère avoir un magnifique cobra avec un bel avion bleu :love:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien !
> 
> Qu'attendez-vous pour participer au concours photo ?



Je veux bien, mais ma maman est à... heu... très très loin... 14000 km à vol d'A380 de Mackie 

Elle belle ta photo...


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien, mais ma maman est à... heu... très très loin... 14000 km à vol d'A380 de Mackie
> 
> Elle belle ta photo...




Mais un sujet comme "Maman" n'implique nullement de livrer une photo de sa mère... un peu d'imagination, que diable !


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais un sujet comme "Maman" n'implique nullement de livrer une photo de sa mère... un peu d'imagination, que diable !



tiens j'ai une idée, demain midi je file a beaubourg


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais un sujet comme "Maman" n'implique nullement de livrer une photo de sa mère... un peu d'imagination, que diable !



Bon d'accord je vais photographier les mamans des autres...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord je vais photographier les mamans des autres...



me vol pas mon idée


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> me vol pas mon idée



 heuuu...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> heuuu...




le 300D est dans le sac avec 20-35 :love: j'espère qu'il fera beau :love:


----------



## peyret (13 Juin 2005)

le hasard pour la mouche !
la bestiole de droite est microscopique (3 mm), vue de côté et vue de face... il reste quelque micro-dinosaures...! ? (combinaison de 2 images)
lp


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> le hasard pour la mouche !
> la bestiole de droite est microscopique (3 mm), vue de côté et vue de face... il reste quelque micro-dinosaures...! ? (combinaison de 2 images)
> lp



 c'est joli


----------



## peyret (13 Juin 2005)

Allez, une Suédoise....!






lp ------------------------------------------>


----------



## manulemafatais (14 Juin 2005)

Cilaos depuis le col, on est à 2400m, on a fait les deux tiers.  :rateau: 








Heureusement le gîte n'est pas loin, et oui : la dodo lé toujours là...


----------



## I-bouk (14 Juin 2005)

On n'as du prendre le même sentier...






En tout cas c'est toujours aussi jolie   

Vivement que j'y retourne...


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2005)

Très chouette !!! 

Puisqu'on parle de refuge, celui du promontoire à 3082 m.

L'arrivée :




​
Le refuge :




​
Le refuge vu depuis les 2 / 3 de l'ascension (une petite tache grise au dessus de la trace noire au début de l'arête rocheuse)




​
J'ai hâte d'y retourner !!! 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

tu devrais faire quelques corrections mon cher camarade doubiste...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2005)

En Provence aussi on trouve des habitations troglodytiques... celle ci est abandonnée depuis longtemps...


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

Dans le port de la Palice à La Rochelle cet hiver.
f8, 1/40s avec filtre polarisant


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

perso, je trouve ça un peu bouché. Mon prof de tirages me disait : "sur tes tirages, ce qui est blanc doit ressortir blanc spécialement les dents et le blanc de l'½il".

c'est ce à quoi je me serais attendu sur ton panneau.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

oui mais c'est sous ex du au pola


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est sous ex du au pola



parce que "on ne peut pas rectifier au tirage" ?


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En Provence aussi on trouve des habitations troglodytiques... celle ci est abandonnée depuis longtemps...



Whaou on dirait une langue 
Le "troglodysme" (sic) est impressionnant 



			
				Alèm a dit:
			
		

> perso, je trouve ça un peu bouché. Mon prof de tirages me disait : "sur tes tirages, ce qui est blanc doit ressortir blanc spécialement les dents et le blanc de l'½il".
> 
> c'est ce à quoi je me serais attendu sur ton panneau.



Hum... pas forcément, ici. Je dirais que le blanc devrait plutôt ressortir sur le bateau, un peu plus clair que le panneau, d'ailleurs.

Un peu peu plus comme ça :






non ?

En tout cas, c'est moins bouché...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> parce que "on ne peut pas rectifier au tirage" ?



Si ! comme ça  :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

ouah, on voit ton masquage, t'as des mains trop grosses !! (private joke)


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

oué j'ai pas eu le temps de découper un petit bout de carton et de le mettre sur le fil de fer


----------



## yvos (14 Juin 2005)

une question de nioub...le polarisant, il servait à quoi exactement dans ce cas précis? C'est pour éliminer les reflets de l'eau uniquement ou ya autre chose?


----------



## yvos (14 Juin 2005)

tiens, en parlant de troglodytes et en attendant de trouver une idée sur le thème maman


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2005)

Comme ça ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

c'est une mer chimique ?


----------



## I-bouk (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais faire quelques corrections mon cher camarade doubiste...



comment ? vous faite des corrections avec quel logiciel ?

PS : tu est d'ou du doubs ?, en tout cas il fait doux ce matin....


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une question de nioub...le polarisant, il servait à quoi exactement dans ce cas précis? C'est pour éliminer les reflets de l'eau uniquement ou ya autre chose?



J'ai pu en effet doser l'élimination des reflets.
Sinon, le polarisant coupe toute sorte de reflet, ceux qu'on trouve sur le gazon par exemple, tu peux donc chercher la couleur désirée. Autre exemple, les nuages, tu peux en modifié leur contraste. Les vitres, etc...


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> perso, je trouve ça un peu bouché. Mon prof de tirages me disait : "sur tes tirages, ce qui est blanc doit ressortir blanc spécialement les dents et le blanc de l'½il".
> 
> c'est ce à quoi je me serais attendu sur ton panneau.



T'as raison,même si je suis plutôt contre, je devrais améliorer mes photos dans photoshop de temps en temps.
Merci pour ton avis en tout cas


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?



C'est peut-être un peu trop   
C'était assez tôt un matin et j'aimais bien le côté "inquietant" de la brume du fond.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> comment ? vous faite des corrections avec quel logiciel ?
> 
> PS : tu est d'ou du doubs ?, en tout cas il fait doux ce matin....



pour les corrections, tu peux même en faire avec Aperçu 

pour le doubs, j'ai habité à La Cluse-Et-Mijoux.


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2005)

g.robinson a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être un peu trop
> C'était assez tôt un matin et j'aimais bien le côté "inquietant" de la brume du fond.



Mieux ?


----------



## g.robinson (14 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mieux ?



Je préfère   
Toi qui fais beaucoup de photo, t'aides tu de le retouche ? J'aimerai tant m'en passer...


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2005)

Dans ma pratique perso, je m'en sers un minimum. (en général juste un calque de réglage niveaux)

Lors de mes prises de vues, j'insère une carte de référence que je fais sauter d'un coup de tampon. Ca me permets de vite recaler mon image après numérisation, car le néga, c'est bien pénible à numériser.

En Ekta, je retouche assez peu, car les numérisations sont plus faciles. 
Mon cas est un peu différent, car je bosse sur pied et j'ai le temps de soigner la mesure de lumière.

Tu peux arriver à de bons résultats en soignant ton exposition.
Tu es dans la situation type du réglage par défaut, qui fait foirer ta photo.

La cellule a été bernée par le blanc omniprésent du brouillard et en a fait du gris.
Les cellules mesurent une moyenne et te donnent une exposition qui correspond à un gris à 18 %. (d'où les chartes de gris à 18 % pour la mesure) Le pb, c'est que lorsque le sujet est très blanc, la cellule te donne un temps de pause qui va en faire un gris.

C'est typiquement le genre de cas où tu dois compenser le temps d'exposition.

La solution, compenser au jugé, où prendre la mesure sur un gris à 18 %.

Sur mon petit APN, je suis à 95 % du temps en mesure SPOT et je choisis à chaque fois ce que je veux exposer. Ca permet d'éviter de recourir trop souvent au flash ou a photoshop.

Tu devrais avoir de meilleurs conseils des reporters qui doivent réagir vite et bien, mon temps de réaction se situe plutôt aux alentours de 10 minutes


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2005)

vite fait ce midi


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

c'est clair qu'un coup de cellule à main et hop nickel  ... par contre avec un polarisant faut enlever 2 diaphs en moyenne...


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais avoir de meilleurs conseils des reporters qui doivent réagir vite et bien, mon temps de réaction se situe plutôt aux alentours de 10 minutes



Et encore ! 



Moi, je te conseillais la chose suivante : tu règles ta mesure sur pondérée (entre spot et matricielle). C'est celle qui fait la moyenne sur le centre de l'image et un petit peu le reste...

et là hop : tu passes en manuel (le plus simple). *Tu diriges ton appareil de manière à cadrer le dessus  de ta main et tu fais ton expo là-dessus*, à moins d'avoir une peau très blanche auquel cas, mon astuce ne sert à rien.


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2005)

La mesure sur une paume de main est à + 1 de l'expo idéale.

En général la luminosité est également blanche sur toute la population, on bronze rarement à cet endroit  

Ce qui peut se passer pour Antoine, c'est que sa mesure, trop large, de la paume est "sauvée" par du sol (plus sombre)  tout autour de la main.

L'autre solution est de bracketer, le numérique est idéal pour ça.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

autre solution en ville, le macadam... idéal en noir et blanc ! 

(entre ruses de vieux sioux...  )


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La mesure sur une paume de main est à + 1 de l'expo idéale.
> 
> En général la luminosité est également blanche sur toute la population, on bronze rarement à cet endroit
> 
> ...



Hum, fan de noir & blanc et, à la limite, de néga, je préfère la surex, largement utile au labo.

Mais je ne le ferais jamais en dia, certes...


----------



## wagonr (14 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous 
Voici deux photos de concert (Muse dans une petite salle à Chicago).
Ce sont mes premières photos de concerts ... visiblement, je suis pas très doué 
Coolpix 4800 tout en automatique, pris depuis la fosse donc de la fumée devant l'objectif et beaucoup de bougé 
j'aime pas trop mal l'effet que çà donne, mais il n'était pas du tout voulu 






et 






J'ai un peu essayé de retouche vite fait sous photoshop les niveaux mais je n'y connais pas grand chose et finalement je prefère "brut de capteur" comme vous dites  
bonne soirée


----------



## alan.a (14 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, fan de noir & blanc et, à la limite, de néga, je préfère la surex, largement utile au labo.
> 
> Mais je ne le ferais jamais en dia, certes...



Tu ne calles pas ta surex dès le début en modifiant les ISO sur ta cellule / appareil ?

C'est pas une pique, c'est juste savoir comment tu procèdes.


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne calles pas ta surex dès le début en modifiant les ISO sur ta cellule / appareil ?
> 
> C'est pas une pique, c'est juste savoir comment tu procèdes.



Au départ : expo de la Tri-X à 320 > dév. dans du rodinal comme si c'était de la 400

OU

expo de la Tri-x à 1250 > dév dans de la diaphine (révélateur 2 bains qui préconise une vitesse de 1600... je suis pas d'accord  )

Et presque toujours, l'expo sur la main.
Mais, honnêtement, même quand je me laisse aller à la matricielle, je ne vois guère de différence avec la main (j'en vois même pas, tiens).

Je dois avoir une main gris neutre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

A Paul et ses escargots...  Oui je sais ça date mais je débarque  ... et je repars...

Essai rapido ce soir après la pluie du *Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro DI *
(à f2.8 pour voir -> un poil d'aberration chromatique sans plus à noter)







Bonne continuation à tous


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'autre solution est de bracketer, le numérique est idéal pour ça.




HA HAAA !!


----------



## nikolo (15 Juin 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> A Paul et ses escargots...  Oui je sais ça date mais je débarque  ... et je repars...
> 
> Essai rapido ce soir après la pluie du *Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro DI *
> (à f2.8 pour voir -> un poil d'aberration chromatique sans plus à noter)
> ...


 
C'est marrant le focus sur l'antenne de l'escargot.

Je trouve que l'effet de flou donne une legere impression de vitesse au sujet. PAs mal.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

mon fiston a une rencontre sportive d'ecole  :love:


----------



## g.robinson (15 Juin 2005)

mon fiston dort mais ça ne l'empèche pas de faire le clown  :bebe:


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juin 2005)

g.robinson a dit:
			
		

> mon fiston dort mais ça ne l'empèche pas de faire le clown  :bebe:



Ça me rappelle un site allemand dont je serais curieux de retrouver l'adresse. Le concept ? La "décoration" de gens bourrés et endormis.... 

Quelques images très drôles forcément.

Bon, je ne prétends pas que tu saoules ton fiston, hein


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (15 Juin 2005)

Je suis pas sûr que ce site soit allemand, mais la finesse y est....
*hors-sujet, non ?*


----------



## g.robinson (15 Juin 2005)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sûr que ce site soit allemand, mais la finesse y est....
> un lien hors sujet



On avait dit : "Postez ici vos plus belles photos."


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juin 2005)

erreur de fil...

comme quoi, meme a 5000 post, on reste un sale nioube...
désolé...


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2005)

Nikon F80 / Tamron 28-75 f2.8 / Kodak TX400 poussée à 800...

'+


----------



## AntoineD (16 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Nikon F80 / Tamron 28-75 f2.8 / Kodak TX400 poussée à 800...
> 
> '+



Humm, ce regard... je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé après, mais j'aurais pas detesté être le photographe :love:   


Sinon, passant par là...

La place Stanislas (Nancy) à 7h du mat, il y a 3-4 semaines :






(Minox 35 GT &#8211; Kodak UC 400 exposée à 320)


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Nikon F80 / Tamron 28-75 f2.8 / Kodak TX400 poussée à 800...
> 
> '+




Gognol, tu sais que je t'aime... mais C'EST QUI ENCORE CELLE-LÀ AVEC QUI TU ME TROMPES ????        :rateau:    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

ps : ça manque un poil de matière "au tirage", je la verrais plus dense (si tu as résolu ton affaire d'écran, toshop etc..) :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Humm, ce regard... je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé après, mais j'aurais pas detesté être le photographe :love:   [/font]



rien, sinon, je vais tout cafter à madameeeeeeeeeee ! :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

ps3 : hé ho, je t'ai dit que je cherchais des modèles ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juin 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Nikon F80 / Tamron 28-75 f2.8 / Kodak TX400 poussée à 800...
> 
> '+



un petit air de katie holmes, la nouvelle madame cruiz ... 
et puis cette compo à un esprit pochette de belle and sebastian...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juin 2005)

Tom Cruise pas cruiz  le scientologue  ...


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2005)

'

C'est dingue, je sais bien que la bête est charmante mais je pensais pas vous exciter autant avec un mouton.   

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

narf.... 

tiens, en y pensant si mon reclassement se passe bien... ma région d'origine va me manquer...







et un truc que je retiendrais de paris


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> narf....
> 
> tiens, en y pensant si mon reclassement se passe bien... ma région d'origine va me manquer...
> 
> ...


joli  ... j'aime bien les couleurs et ... tout en fait :love:


----------



## AntoineD (16 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> narf....
> 
> tiens, en y pensant si mon reclassement se passe bien... ma région d'origine va me manquer...
> 
> ...



Jolies images 

T'as utilisé quoi pour faire des belles images comme ça, si ce n'est pas trop indiscret ? C'est du 4,5x6 ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Jolies images
> 
> T'as utilisé quoi pour faire des belles images comme ça, si ce n'est pas trop indiscret ? C'est du 4,5x6 ?



non, je rêve d'un Xpan mais je n'y ai accès qu'en Bretagne quand un client y est en même temps que moi. ces photos ont été faites avec un Pentax Espio Mini qui m'a été volé depuis, je m'en suis racheté un quasi neuf avec une meilleure fenêtre de la chambre (au-dessus ça penche) et un meilleur dos presseur. 

bon, si je fais quelques bons portraits à Valence avec mon Sem, je vous les montre. 

ps : en 4,5x6, j'aime bien les télémétriques Fuji (pour le grand angle) ou Bronica.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps : en 4,5x6, j'aime bien les télémétriques Fuji (pour le grand angle) ou Bronica.



Bourgeois. 





Soit dit en passant : je trouve tes photos faites au compact vraiment très chouettes. Une belle preuve que le photographe n'est pas dans l'appareil (bon, t'as pas non plus pris le pire compact qui existe, mais bon...  )


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juin 2005)

Un zozio, perdu au milieu de nul part...


----------



## macmarco (17 Juin 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Un zozio, perdu au milieu de nul part...




Très belle photo !


----------



## Moumoune (17 Juin 2005)

Le matou de moi...dans son activité favorite !
Bon week-end à toutes et à tous.


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juin 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Un zozio, perdu au milieu de nul part...



Ça m'a l'air joli. 

Je serais curieux d'en voir un tirage.


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juin 2005)

Oui, bien cool comme graphisme... mais je regrette de ne pas avoir eu un télé pour cette photo... j'ai fait se shooting avec mon tout petit Nikon Coolpix 4600!  Pour le tirage, je m'en ferai une sortie à l'occase et je te dirai ce que cela donne!


----------



## mfay (17 Juin 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Un zozio, perdu au milieu de nul part...



Gros feignant, tu pouvais te rapprocher un peu en nageant. C'est une honte


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Modeste contribution d'un maniac du Père Lachaise...


----------



## aurelienk (17 Juin 2005)

Voici ma petite contribution a cette gallerie avec quelques photos prises a NY. Désolé si je flood un peu le forum  Les autres sont sur http://gallery.sig-kill.org/ 














En espérant que y'en ai au moins une qui plaise à quelqu'un...  Moi je les aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

raaa... dans une semaine, je serais a NY...  :love: 

qu'est ce que j'aime cette ville :love: :love: :love:


----------



## aurelienk (17 Juin 2005)

Je suis en stage au Canada là alors je peux me faire des week end à NY, Boston, PHL, etc assez facilement, c'est agréable  Mais la France me manque... fin aout retour à la maison


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

*note du modérateur sous un autre pseudo : dieu que ça rame... si tout le monde met 15 photos en ligne dans un seul post, c'est très peu cool pour ceux qui ont une faible connection. Ici ce soir, c'est déja pas rapide donc je verrais tes photos demain. mets plutot deux ou trois photos avec un lien vers une galerie...

merci d'avance*


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juin 2005)

aurelienk a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma petite contribution a cette gallerie avec quelques photos prises a NY. Désolé si je flood un peu le forum  Les autres sont sur http://gallery.sig-kill.org/
> 
> En espérant que y'en ai au moins une qui plaise à quelqu'un...  Moi je les aime bien.




On ne t'en veux pas de flooder le forum, mais il faut penser à ceux qui ont une petite connexion 

En plus, tes photos se répétent beaucoup... Une sélection de 2 ou 3 photo aurait largement suffit dans un forum comme celui-ci, d'autant plus que tu indiques le lien vers une gallerie. Non ? 

Certaines de tes photos sont banales et "encrassent" les autres... les fameuses 2-3 qui auraient suffi et qui se perdent sous la masse


----------



## aurelienk (18 Juin 2005)

Oops, pardon à tous...  
Je postes pas souvent sur des forums alors j'ai pas trop l'habitude... mais voilà j'ai supprimé pas mal de photos pour n'en laisser que 3, j'espére que c'est pas trop.
Désolé du dérangement pour ceux que ça a pu faire ramer  :rose:

a+


----------



## jfr (18 Juin 2005)

J'aime bien la première, pour sa composition.

La troisième n'est pas mal non plus, mais les panneaux ne ressortent pas assez, à mon avis, les noirs sont trop "compacts", si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

En voici une petite de Oostende a la Mer du Nord en Belgique


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Juin 2005)

*Ma petite femme si grande aimée !*


----------



## alan.a (18 Juin 2005)

Mon nouveau logement depuis quelques jours. (je suis en permission aujourd'hui)













Faut bien s'occuper ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

Brrr, j'ai jamais ete trop fan des hopitaux, ca me parrait toujours froid et hermetique  et j'aime pas trop l'odeur...

Je compatis pour toi  retablis-toi bien vite


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2005)

Alan on est avec toi  ... bravo en tout cas  t'as pris quoi un minox ?


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> *Ma petite femme si grande aimée !*



Hum, tu as le droit d'aimer ta copine mais je me permets de reprendre 2 réponses postées juste avant ton message :




			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> *note du modérateur sous un autre pseudo : dieu que ça rame... si tout le monde met 15 photos en ligne dans un seul post, c'est très peu cool pour ceux qui ont une faible connection. Ici ce soir, c'est déja pas rapide donc je verrais tes photos demain. mets plutot deux ou trois photos avec un lien vers une galerie...
> 
> merci d'avance*



et puis la mienne :*
*


			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On ne t'en veux pas de flooder le forum, mais il faut penser à ceux qui ont une petite connexion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
 
*


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Juin 2005)

Voilà ^^ désolé


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ^^ désolé



no problemo 

Elle a du charme, en tout cas  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau logement depuis quelques jours. (je suis en permission aujourd'hui)
> Faut bien s'occuper ...




mais tu es bien sage toi dis donc !!!!!    

d'utres il se seraient occupés des infermieres   




bon et surtout rapide retablissement  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

Toujours dans la serie "Mer du Nord"  :







On est sur la cote belge quoi :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> no problemo
> 
> Elle a du charme, en tout cas  :love:


 
Merci pour Elle ^^


----------



## alan.a (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'autres se seraient occupés des infirmieres
> 
> bon et surtout rapide retablissement  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




J'ai ma propre infirmière personnelle à domicile, alors ... :rose:    :love:  

et puis j'ai l'impression que je suis tombé dans le service où les infirmières viennent pour se préparer à la retraire  :mouais: (le patients sont eux déjà à la retraite depuis 1960 ...)


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la serie "Mer du Nord"  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :affraid: j'ai failli halluciner sur les prix, puis je me suis rappelé que c'etait sans doute des Euros belges
:rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Je venais vous voir pour voir de nouvelles photos d'avions de macinside...
Mais rien


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Je venais vous voir pour voir de nouvelles photos d'avions de macinside...
> Mais rien




j'ai pas pu y aller  plan foireux


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juin 2005)

Tant pis...
Tu sais je suis encore un gosse et j'ai attendu toute la semaine...

Qu'on arrache les couilles à celui qui à fait tout foiré....


Pas grave, je regarderai les anciennes de l'A380


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

enfin ce matin j'ai croisé ça sur la route 






j'avais le 300D dans le sac

et j'aime bien les formes du GMC (équiper pour le transport de canon mobile mais sans le canon)


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai failli halluciner sur les prix, puis je me suis rappelé que c'etait sans doute des Euros belges
> :rateau:


 Tout le monde sait qu'à Oostende y sont bourges 

C'est des attrapes-touristes  :rateau: nous on a préféré se faire le Pizza Hut© à midi 

Puis je suis pas trop fruits de mer  sans façon pour moi


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> on a préféré se faire le Pizza Hut© à midi


 
Oué, super, le surgelé au prix de l'artisanal... :mouais: 

'+


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2005)

Dans un endroit hyper touristique avec des prix exagérés, je suis pas prête de me faire entuber comme une touriste hollandaise du dimanche quand je connais la valeur réelle des prix de ces plats... :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juin 2005)

Au boulot cette nuit... rencontre fantômatique au détour d'un couloir :







_(avec D70 et 28 mm f2,8)_​


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dans un endroit hyper touristique avec des prix exagérés, je suis pas prête de me faire entuber comme une touriste hollandaise du dimanche quand je connais la valeur réelle des prix de ces plats... :rateau:


 
De là à se faire entuber par une multinationale... 

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Au boulot cette nuit... rencontre fantômatique au détour d'un couloir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si elle avançait toute seule, elle est vraiment fantômatique.  

'+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai failli halluciner sur les prix, puis je me suis rappelé que c'etait sans doute des Euros belges
> :rateau:



:affraid: ... pour ce prix là, tu bouffes les coquilles aussi...  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (19 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Au boulot cette nuit... rencontre fantômatique au détour d'un couloir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai croisé sa cousine


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2005)

sympa vos mannequins


----------



## g.robinson (20 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> sympa vos mannequins



T'as raison ! C'est que du synthétique


----------



## alan.a (21 Juin 2005)

Maintenant que je me suis échappé, je peux poster d'autres photos


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que je me suis échappé, je peux poster d'autres photos




tu as pas encore trouvé la sortie ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

il marche bien  ton ptit rollei numérique Alan


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (22 Juin 2005)

Wouahhhh, magnifique ta photo WebO. C'est vraiment la nuit ou tu as juste diminué l'exposition ?

Mais vu les éclairages, tu as au contraire surex la photo ???


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Wouahhhh, magnifique ta photo WebO. C'est vraiment la nuit ou tu as juste diminué l'exposition ?
> 
> Mais vu les éclairages, tu as au contraire surex la photo ???



C'était bien la nuit.  Vers 23h45. F/5.6. Environ 3 secondes d'exposition, Focale de 21mm avec le 18-55 (20D). 1600 iso.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

superbe Olivier.....je suis vraiment impressioné, vraiment superbe....


----------



## Klakmuf (22 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> superbe Olivier.....je suis vraiment impressioné, vraiment superbe....



Oui, tout à fait épatant !     

Plus modestement, mon chien qui se gave de cerises et vous salue bien.






Minolta Dimage A2 - 1/125e - F 3,2 - ISO 80


----------



## g.robinson (22 Juin 2005)

Photo prise d'un car en marche en République dominicaine. D'ou un cadrage perfectible...


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Wouahhhh, magnifique ta photo WebO. C'est vraiment la nuit ou tu as juste diminué l'exposition ?
> 
> Mais vu les éclairages, tu as au contraire surex la photo ???



c'est une pose longue assez classique. au vu des éclairages, c'est la nuit (on voit des filets en plus). l'idée de la même photo en nuit américaine est assez tentant, je pense qu'en lui suggérant, Web'O :love: nous fera ça 

les photos de nuit sont difficiles, les reflex numériques sont d'un grand secours. reste à avoir quand même un trépied bien calé pour ne pas avoir l'horizon penché quand on ne voit rien.  bien vu Web' ! 

pour g.robinson, jolis couleurs, lumière dure et effectivement cadrage à revoir, tu y retournes ?


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



On voit même le Kouklos


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Juin 2005)

L'orage, il y a quelques jours


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2005)

Merci pour vos commentaires.  Je prends note. Et, Rémi.  J'avais même pas de trépied...  Juste posé sur un tabouret.  

_Au fait, c'est quoi une nuit américaine?_  :rose:

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé nuit américaine.


----------



## ZePoupi (23 Juin 2005)

Ayé Webo, elle est superbe ta photo, c'est vrai que tous ces soirs, lorsque je rentre (après l'édition  ) les nuits sont splendides! J'aurais bien voulu te balancer un coup de boule mais... prrrrrt, ça ne marche pas... GRRRR!     :love: 
Bon, à moi, j'ai ressorti mon 10D tonight, baladé dans la cambrousse fribourgeoise, loin des lumières et éclairages environnants, et pan, un shooting sur Mêdême la Lune!   :love:  :love: 

Tadaaaaaa!


----------



## olof (23 Juin 2005)

Pendant qu'on est dans la lune :


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juin 2005)

hier soir, petite viree dans les rues de NYC...






une classique :


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2005)

De retour d'un séjour au Portugal, je regarde vos photos et beaucoup m'ont plus.   (WebO,  )

En vacance, je me suis dit que j'allais essayer de prendre minimum une photo par jour qui me plairait. Je suis satisfait, ça ne veut pas dire que vous les apprécierez. 

Voici deux photos prisent très tôt. La première à 6H28 et la deuxième à 7H01. Il y avait une brume très apaisante.  
Prendre ces photos m'a fait un bien fous. Relax, avoir le temps,..., ça fait du bien.  

Barques:
f5,6  1/125, 800 iso, surexp: 0,67  (1 voir 1,5 n'aurait pas été du luxe)






Pour celle-ci, j'ai bien aimé le rappel de la couleur des gants sur la bouée.


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De retour d'un séjour au Portugal, je regarde vos photos et beaucoup m'ont plus.  (WebO,  )
> 
> En vacance, je me suis dit que j'allais essayer de prendre minimum une photo par jour qui me plairait. Je suis satisfait, ça ne veut pas dire que vous les apprécierez.
> 
> ...


 


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne.


----------



## I-bouk (23 Juin 2005)

dendrimere => elles ont pas l'air vrai tes photo....


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De retour d'un séjour au Portugal, je regarde vos photos et beaucoup m'ont plus.   (WebO,  )
> 
> En vacance, je me suis dit que j'allais essayer de prendre minimum une photo par jour qui me plairait. Je suis satisfait, ça ne veut pas dire que vous les apprécierez.
> 
> ...



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne."

>> elles sont chouettes, tes photos


----------



## mactambour (23 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De retour d'un séjour au Portugal, je regarde vos photos et beaucoup m'ont plus.   (WebO,  )
> 
> .........



par l'autoroute de Clermont... 

J'aime beaucoup ces images du Portugal Un peu de saudade peut-être ??? et aussi toutes les autres surtout le Léman au Clair de Lune ! Bravo WebO

En retour, un petit panoramix de la chaîne des Puys (spécial JPMiss!!)






 :love: 

A tous et toutes​


----------



## jfr (23 Juin 2005)

Magnifiques ces dernières photos, et très  !

Mactambour, foguenne, dendrimere, webo !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Magnifiques ces dernières photos, et très  !
> 
> Mactambour, foguenne, dendrimere, webo !



Oui et ceux qui ont du nouveau matos le maitrisent de mieux en mieux 

Comme je suis au jardin botanique à l'aube tous les jours en ce moment,
attiré par le parfum je fais des fleurs de temps en temps... 
Juste un boostage des contrastes sur la RAW, 100iso 28-105 Canon à 95 + 20mm d'allonge  f29 1/200s flash + diffuseur.
(bien sur je préfère la lumière naturelle à l'aube, mais là je n'ai pas retiré la bague allonge, donc petite ouverture et éclairage obligé)






A+


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2005)

Salut Tiotcarabe, j'aime beaucoup. j'aurais aimé voir plsu d'étamines cependant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Salut Tiotcarabe, j'aime beaucoup. j'aurais aimé voir plsu d'étamines cependant.



Salut, je te remercie. C'est vrai que je me suis posé la question.
Bon j'aime beaucoup ce cadrage serré, mais n'avais de toute façon pas de réflecteur pour 
déboucher l'arrière plan qui aurait vite pris un coté vert de gris je pense, l'inconvéniant des
allonges est que ça oblige à avoir une lumière refléchie sur tout le plan ou c'est noir derrière.

Je suis sur l'éditing d'aujourd'hui et j'avais vu d'autres Lys qui avaient de jolies ombres en sous bois vers 11h...
(j'ai choisi la première sur une quinzaine, j'ai peut être mieux au niveau PDC sur les étamines...pas sur, vent donc AIservo. Et je nettoierai les pollens en haut à droite)

Donc en effet comme ici j'ai tout réglé pour un arrière plan "végétal" et naturel c'est cadré plus large (un peu)
Ce coup là pas de flash, toujours à 1/200s Sigma EX 18-50 à 50 + 12mm d'allonge à f16,
une montée à 400iso pour tenir le 1/200s pour cause de vent léger et un trépied cette fois.
Contrastes c'est tout.







PS je sais pourquoi je ne poste quasi plus ! ça prend vachement de temps


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2005)

Merci pour le cour Jean-Michel. 

6H17, le plongeoir , brume très importante, magique...

28-135mm Canon à 50 mm, f6,3  1/13 iso 200, surexp 1,00  (1,5 aurait été préférable)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 6H17, le plongeoir , brume très importante, magique...
> 
> 28-135mm Canon à 50 mm, f6,3  1/13 iso 200, surexp 1,00  (1,5 aurait été préférable)



Hi Paul 

Je préfére sans hésitation la deuze  la première a un petit problème d'horizon (le deuze un poil aussi)  
(un coup de rotation tu rattraperas le coup).


Et j'ai préféré la preums sur ton autre post (plus douce que l'autre) bravo pour tes recherches graphiques 

Edit: non non c'était pas un cours      juste ma démarche (donc pas forcément la bonne   )


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Juin 2005)

Toujours en balade...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi Paul
> 
> Je préfére sans hésitation la deuze  la première a un petit problème d'horizon
> (un coup de rotation tu rattraperas le coup).



Effectivement, je ne devais pas être bien réveillé. 
Je préfère également la deuxième.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2005)

Deux images et dodo. 

Pour la première, j'ai du me décider très vite et j'ai voulu centrer le sujet au maximum. Je me suis assis sur "le chemin", juste après le passage du pêcheur.
7H45, f10, 1/100, iso 200, 28-135 à 60mm.






Pour la deuxième, je râle de ne pas avoir retiré le sachet plastique qui traînait.


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hi Paul
> 
> Je préfére sans hésitation la deuze  la première a un petit problème d'horizon (le deuze un poil aussi)
> (un coup de rotation tu rattraperas le coup).
> ...




La deuxième , j'adore . La mettre en noir et blanc , ca pourrait le faire , non ?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour la deuxième, je râle de ne pas avoir retiré le sachet plastique qui traînait.



Mais non, il est très bine où il est 
Il fait partie intégrante de la scène, après tout.


----------



## macboy (24 Juin 2005)

voilà une p'tite photo déjà postée autre part 
je ne suis pas un pro de la photo

voilà dites moi ce que vous en pensez (à la base c'est le cheval d'Ulysse mais sans tête)


----------



## nikolo (24 Juin 2005)

j'adore ta photo. elle est tres chouette et je trouve la façon dont tu l'a cadrée donne plein de sens à l'objet principale cad à la fois une charrue ou charriot et en même temps le corps d'un animal de mythologie eou autre.

Donc une photo avec plein de sens et d'interpretation.


----------



## mactambour (24 Juin 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je te remercie.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai ça prend du temps !!

J'ai pris cette image au tout début de "mon nouveau matérie"l   

J'ai bien aimé... ??? 

Je profite de ce post pour vous remercier tous des gentils coups de boule ! Pour mon retour, ça fait vraiment du bien... Ouf !   






 :love: ​


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> voilà une p'tite photo déjà postée autre part
> je ne suis pas un pro de la photo
> 
> voilà dites moi ce que vous en pensez (à la base c'est le cheval d'Ulysse mais sans tête)


 
Je voudrais bien récupérer une roue pour me faire une table basse  

Sinon, bien marrant ton cheval


----------



## macboy (24 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien récupérer une roue pour me faire une table basse
> 
> Sinon, bien marrant ton cheval


 ça va faire cher.. car le temps passé à récuper les 4...
une semaine dans une zone industrielle.. à écumer et à trouver un entropôt en construction qui était en train d'être câblé en fil électrique: une aubaine

dommage qu'on est oublié la tête.... elle est restée au local (pour info, il avance et il tourne aussi et oui  )


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2005)

sympas toutes les photos qui trainent par ici!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2005)

J'ai mis une nouvelle gallerie en ligne sur mon site:

6H00, Jour de pêche à Ovar.(nord du Portugal) 

J'ai pris ces photos au début de mon séjour, j'ai donc fait beaucoup d'erreur de réglage pour cause "d'excitation massive". 
(J'aurais du surexposer de 1.0 voir 1.5 toutes les photos)
Des averses courtes mais très importante ponctuaient cette pêche.
J'avais oublié de prendre un sachet pour protéger mon 20D, j'étais obligé de le sécher régulièrement avec un mouchoir et de le cacher sous ma veste. 
Les pêcheurs m'ont très vite adopter. (faut dire que je les ai fait rire en ne retirant pas mes chaussures dans le sable et en laissant l'eau m'arriver jusqu'au genoux pour prendre des photos.  )
Je suis reparti avec un sachet rempli de Sardines, Cavallas,... 
Bref, c'était génial.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

Des John Deere ! Ça c'est la classe !


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des John Deere ! Ça c'est la classe !


C'est moins jolis que les boeufs de l'époque mais bougrement efficace.


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


j'aime beaucoup les couleurs sur cette photo


----------



## nikolo (24 Juin 2005)

Je les trouve un peu trop grise à mon goût.

J'aurais aimé les avoir un peu plus chatoyantes.

Sinon, la serie est tres belles.


----------



## turnover (24 Juin 2005)

Popaul : Superbes !! Un poil plus chatoyantes ça serait tip top 
Scarab : Comme d'hab  
Mactambour :    :love: 
WebO : Beau cliché de nuit   

Ben moi je suis comme le scarabée, j'ai pas beaucoup de temps et là, je m'en vais deux mois     Alors bonnes vacances à tous !!!  

P'tit cado bonux de 5mm


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Je les trouve un peu trop grise à mon goût.
> 
> J'aurais aimé les avoir un peu plus chatoyantes.
> 
> Sinon, la serie est tres belles.




ah non, je pense qu'on est beaucoup trop touchés par les couleurs chatoyantes, ceci a longtemps été du au conditionnement Kodak et ses couleurs flashy.

_trop de couleur tue le spectateur_ 

là, j'aime bien, ça a un léger rendu Kodachrome et je pense que c'est très juste côté colorimétrie. la lumière n'est pas dure, donc le chatoyant rendrait étrange le rendu final. Et quitte à aller au Portugal, autant revenir avec ses diverses couleurs (d'algarve en tras-os-montes, ya de quoi faire vu les différences de climat)


----------



## bateman (24 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _trop de couleur tue le spectateur_




Jacques Tati?
Christian Fevret & JD Beauvallet?    :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2005)

_Renaud Monfourny rules..._


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Juin 2005)

je poursuis...


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

Photos de cette semaine :
 Appareil : Canon Powershot A95

*Fleur :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19678110/
*Outils 1 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19706346/
*Outils 2 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19706393/
*Boisson 1 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19755303/
*Boisson 2 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19755386/
*Boisson 3 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19755729/
*Boisson 4 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19756934/
*Boisson 5 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19757017/
*Nuages 1 :  *http://www.deviantart.com/view/19797264/
*Nuages 2 :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19797520/
*Etoiles :* http://www.deviantart.com/view/19818473/

Petite connexion s'abstenir, les photos sont de résolution 1024/768 et le site où elles sont hebergées est très lent.


----------



## kitetrip (25 Juin 2005)

Ho ! un Deviant !

C'est cool ça, moi c'est http://andr7.deviantart.com mais la majeur partie se trouve sur mon site web


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ho ! un Deviant !
> 
> C'est cool ça, moi c'est http://andr7.deviantart.com mais la majeur partie se trouve sur mon site web



C'est cool ça  hop un devwatch dans ta tête  au plaisir


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2005)

J'ai surpris une rave party de canard....


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Désolé de reposter peut de temps après :rose:

http://emilien.pierru.free.fr/

Je vient de faire un portfolio assez rapide c'est plus simple que de mettre ici toutes les photos en résolution moyenne.

jahrom : Sympa ta photo


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2005)

ba moi, je plongerais bien  


un petit tour dans les champs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Aaaaaah... Les lacs que j'allais voir, durant les années où la méditerrannée ma manquait... :love:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Juin 2005)

Bordeaux hier soir pendant la fête du fleuve...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2005)

Christian Fevret & JD Beauvallet?     
Renaud Monfourny rules... 
Trop d'inrocks tue l'inrock


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Voila, je ne suis absolument pas photographe, même photographe touriste, et semaine dernière, je me suis retrouvé photographe officiel d'une conference.

le matos c'etait un EOS 300D avec un 18-50 d'origine et un canon 55-200.

J'ai surtout fait des portraits, c'est ce que j'aime faire.

http://www.bassou.net/divers/portrait1.jpg Un collegue

http://www.bassou.net/divers/portrait2.jpg Un des participant a la conference

http://www.bassou.net/divers/kaya.jpg et puis la petite suedoise :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

message du modérateur-teur : pense à les afficher en plus petit bassou !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Faut que je rentre a la maison pour les reduire, j'ai rien au taf


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

je vais voir à le faire pour une bassou ! 

intéressant, je comprends mieux ta requête d'hier ! :love:


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (27 Juin 2005)

Allez, une tof en LowKey, en petit, pour pas me faire rappeler à l'ordre par le modo 






Mais vous pouvez la voir en plus grand ici


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

tout le monde n'a pas une connection ADSL... 

et il parait d'après un sujet du bar que personne n'aurait à contester les décisions des modérateurs. Ceci dit, je l'ai fait à bassou que je connais dans la vraie vie (le MGZ n'est pas là non plus par hasard) et que j'aime beaucoup en vrai (d'autant que sinon je raye la pointe sud du Golfe du Morbihan alors que j'habite sur la côté nord). Elle est à une taille raisonnable Olivier ta photo


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juin 2005)

Très belle la photo Olivier, elle aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une tof en LowKey, en petit, pour pas me faire rappeler à l'ordre par le modo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe  photo sublime et technique parfaite :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

wi magnifique photo 

Quand j'serais grand j'veux faire des photos jolies comme ca :love:


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> wi magnifique photo
> 
> Quand j'serais grand j'veux faire des photos jolies comme ca :love:



Et moi je veut des modéle comme ça ^^ parceque c'est bien d'avoir un appareil mais si t'a pas de modéle


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (27 Juin 2005)

Il est clair que le modèle est important. Mais il y a bcp de jolies modèles amateurs pretes à poser !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

faites d'abord les photos après vous aurez le droit de faire les mêmes photos avec ces mêmes modèles.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

*OlivierChauvignat* un seul mot : superbe !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

ça s'apprend Roberta  et effectivement, tu as un joli modèle ! allez au travail !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2005)

Tout d'un coup, là, comme ça, j'ai peur pour la santé de Mackie.   

Joli travail Roberta.  Et, Olivier... (l'autre)...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

c'est vrai que mackie drague à partir de 15 ans... embêtant, ça... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

dédicacée à Roberta ! :love:

moi aussi j'ai de charmants modèles !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

je prepare ma "vengeance" dés que je peux acceder au site qui m'heberge les photos !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2005)

[edit]quand donc deviendras-tu adulte ? à 30 ans ? si c'est ce que tu crois, je peux par expérience te répondre par la négative ![/edit]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dédicacée à Roberta ! :love:
> moi aussi j'ai de charmants modèles !





tu crois qu'il vont bien s'entendre?    







.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

voila , j'ai un gros probleme avec le lunettes de fiston
j'ai toujours un des verres qui reflete (jamais le 2 au meme temp )
comment faire pour que cela n'arrive plus?








merci


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

Essaie d'orienter ton flash différemment, s'il est mobile !


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour que cela n'arrive plus?



Dis lui d'arrêter de s'asseoir sur ses lunettes !


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Achéte lui des lentilles


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , j'ai un gros probleme avec le lunettes de fiston
> j'ai toujours un des verres qui reflete (jamais le 2 au meme temp )
> comment faire pour que cela n'arrive plus?
> merci



C'est marrant mais le problème qui me saute aux yeux (si je puis me permettre), c'est qu'elles ne sont pas droites...


----------



## AntoineD (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila , j'ai un gros probleme avec le lunettes de fiston
> j'ai toujours un des verres qui reflete (jamais le 2 au meme temp )
> comment faire pour que cela n'arrive plus?



offre-lui des verres anti-reflets


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> offre-lui des verres anti-reflets




meme avec le verres anti-reflets  on a toujour ce probleme









juste en passant :
mon fils en a eu, un opticien peu scrupuleu m'avait proposé et moi j'ai laissé faire....
ces verres , autre d'avoir un entretien tres chiant et le reflet violet
ne sont pas adaptés aux  enfants et aussi pour certaines corrections


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

évite le flash, c'est de toute façon souvent peu gratifiant !


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 

Bon voila, j'ai un peu honte... :rose: mais... je sais pas comment on fait pour mettre une photo ou une image sur un post. 
Quelqu'un peut-il 'maider???


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

oui

je sais pas encore qui

mais oui



(je rigoleeee)

bon, c'est quoi ton problème ? espace web ? lien sur les forums via la galerie ou autre ?


----------



## I-bouk (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, en tant que compatriote , j'vai t'aider iNano.....

1 -Alors, déjà mettre la photo sur le bureau, et là, la transformé en Jpeg ( aperçu le fait très bien )
2- je suppose que tu n'as pas d'addresse internet , donc le plus simple et d'utilisé ce site 
3- là faire choisir le fichier et appuier sur host, attendre et prendre le lien direct...
4- la appuyer sur le paysage et écrire le lien donné par imageshack


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2005)

Sur les hauteurs de Figueira da Foz aux petites heures. 
J'aime bien les différentes "couches" visible.


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Merci pour vos conseils! J'y suis arrivée!!  
Qu'est ce qu'il y a comme bon profs sur ce forum...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

Pour l'hébergement des images, gratuit, sans la moindre pub, il y a toujours Free (de 100 Mo à 1 Go, quand même)...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'hébergement des images, gratuit, sans la moindre pub, il y a toujours Free (de 100 Mo à 1 Go, quand même)...



a condition d'etre chez free.....les nouveaux inscrits non plus droit d'acces si l'acces ne se fait depuis un ip free....

ok, j'ai menti....ils disent ça, mais a priori, ça marche quand meme.....


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a condition d'etre chez free.....les nouveaux inscrits non plus droit d'acces si l'acces ne se fait depuis un ip free....




Je ne suis pas chez free et mes nouveaux comptes sont accessibles en ftp ! 
cf mon compte macmarco !


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...ok, j'ai menti....ils disent ça, mais a priori, ça marche quand meme.....




Pendant quelques mois ça a été vrai.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas chez free et mes nouveaux comptes sont accessibles en ftp !
> cf mon compte macmarco !




ben non....j'insiste et reviens meme sur mon edit....on est trois de chez Wanadoo dans la meme situation, impossible de modifier/envoyer des données sur le serveur....


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2005)

Pour revenir rapidement sur la discussion "doit on demander son accord a une personne inconnue avant de la photographier?", il est des cas où il me semble que l'obtention de cet accord risque pour le moins d'être délicat... En tous cas j'ai pas demandé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

superbe.........


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir rapidement sur la discussion "doit on demander son accord a une personne inconnue avant de la photographier?", il est des cas où il me semble que l'obtention de cet accord risque pour le moins d'être délicat... En tous cas j'ai pas demandé...




D'autant que dans ce cas précis, la réponse peut être, "demande à mon 'bip' ma tête est malade !"


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Dans un autre registre...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben non....j'insiste et reviens meme sur mon edit....on est trois de chez Wanadoo dans la meme situation, impossible de modifier/envoyer des données sur le serveur....




Etrange, mon compte Wanadoo vient de passer chez Numericable et j'ai toujours pu et je peux toujours me connecter en ftp....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Etrange, mon compte Wanadoo vient de passer chez Numericable et j'ai toujours pu et je peux toujours me connecter en ftp....



ça depend a priori de la date d'inscription....bizarrement, pas moyen , je peux lire son contenu, mais c'est a croire que je n'en suis pas admin....?....?
et comme je te disais, je ne suis pas le seul...
(on parle de l'ouverture d'un compte gratuit pour obtenir un acces FTP, on est d'accord..?...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça depend a priori de la date d'inscription....bizarrement, pas moyen , je peux lire son contenu, mais c'est a croire que je n'en suis pas admin....?....?
> et comme je te disais, je ne suis pas le seul...
> (on parle de l'ouverture d'un compte gratuit pour obtenir un acces FTP, on est d'accord..?...




Oui, tout à fait ! 
Effectivement, ça a peut-être à voir avec la date d'ouverture du compte principal, même si je vois mal comment...


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir rapidement sur la discussion "doit on demander son accord a une personne inconnue avant de la photographier?", il est des cas où il me semble que l'obtention de cet accord risque pour le moins d'être délicat... En tous cas j'ai pas demandé...



Je savais bien qu'on m'observais...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien qu'on m'observais...



c'est marrant dans mes souvenirs c'est ton maillot qui était orange et ta peau rose..


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant dans mes souvenirs c'est ton maillot qui était orange et ta peau rose..



Chut, laisse croire...ca me fais du bien...

On aurait quand même pu me demandé mon avis...
  

Bon, je pars a la piscine.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant dans mes souvenirs c'est ton maillot qui était orange et ta peau rose..




Ca doit être à force de regarder !


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être à force de regarder !



Ou alors j'ai developpé en négatif


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juin 2005)

[INFO]
Stook et MacMarco... vous étiez sur WanadooCable ?

Si c'était le cas, ils ont divorcé il y a maintenant 4 mois déjà (début Février). Ils sont passés d'abord à modulonet, puis depuis un mois environ à NumériCable. Mes comptes email et site perso ont été fermés il y a deux mois environ.

L'avantage est que avec numéricable/modulonet, on peut avoir autant de site perso que de comptes mail créés... 100Mo/site perso si ma mémoire ne me trompe pas...
[/INFO]


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> [INFO]
> Stook et MacMarco... vous étiez sur WanadooCable ?
> 
> Si c'était le cas, ils ont divorcé il y a maintenant 4 mois déjà (début Février). Ils sont passés d'abord à modulonet, puis depuis un mois environ à NumériCable. Mes comptes email et site perso ont été fermés il y a deux mois environ.
> ...




non, Wanadoo ADSL max....


----------



## Klakmuf (27 Juin 2005)

Le cagnard a tapé sur la tête de ce cactus de Noël qui s'est mis à fleurir en juin...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> [INFO]
> Stook et MacMarco... vous étiez sur WanadooCable ?
> 
> Si c'était le cas, ils ont divorcé il y a maintenant 4 mois déjà (début Février). Ils sont passés d'abord à modulonet, puis depuis un mois environ à NumériCable. Mes comptes email et site perso ont été fermés il y a deux mois environ.
> ...





Moi, Wanadoo-câble... 
Je n'avais pas fait attention pour l'histoire des comptes mail/site perso, merci de l'info !


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi, Wanadoo-câble...
> Je n'avais pas fait attention pour l'histoire des comptes mail/site perso, merci de l'info !


 

Pour free, je m'etais inscrit a l'epoque pour une connexion telephonique, tout en etant chez noos, afin de beneficier de leur hebergement gratuit et multicompte sans pub. Je pouvais utiliser du FTP depuis ma connexion noos, bref depuis un peu partout, avec mon compte principal et mes comptes secondaires. maintenant depuis plus de 3 mois, si je cree un nouveau compte secondaire, je n'ai plus acces au ftp depuis l'etranger ! mais j'ai toujours acces au ftp avec mes comptes crees avant cette decision prise par free....


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pour free, je m'etais inscrit a l'epoque pour une connexion telephonique, tout en etant chez noos, afin de beneficier de leur hebergement gratuit et multicompte sans pub. Je pouvais utiliser du FTP depuis ma connexion noos, bref depuis un peu partout, avec mon compte principal et mes comptes secondaires. maintenant depuis plus de 3 mois, si je cree un nouveau compte secondaire, je n'ai plus acces au ftp depuis l'etranger ! mais j'ai toujours acces au ftp avec mes comptes crees avant cette decision prise par free....




Bizarre, j'ai créé, notamment, mon compte secondaire macmarco depuis cette histoire de l'impossibilité de se connecter en ftp pour les nouveaux comptes, au moment où ils ont permis l'augmentation jusqu'à un giga et je peux me connecter en ftp et c'est le cas pour les autres comptes créés plus récemment encore...

Pour revenir au sujet, elles sont vraiment chouettes tes photos new-yorkaises, j'aime bien l'ambiance qui en ressort !    
Malheureusement, pour le moment mon chargeur est vide !


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, j'ai créé, notamment, mon compte secondaire macmarco depuis cette histoire de l'impossibilité de se connecter en ftp pour les nouveaux comptes, au moment où ils ont permis l'augmentation jusqu'à un giga et je peux me connecter en ftp et c'est le cas pour les autres comptes créés plus récemment encore...
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet, elles sont vraiment chouettes tes photos new-yorkaises, j'aime bien l'ambiance qui en ressort !
> Malheureusement, pour le moment mon chargeur est vide !


 

Pour les nouveaux comptes crees, tu peux toujours faire du ftp en France a priori, mais depuis l'etranger, ce n'est plus possible. Depuis NY, en tout cas, plus possible, sauf avec les anciens comptes... et c'est pareil avec avec un autre membre de Macge qui est en allemagne...
Et merci pour tes compliments !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir rapidement sur la discussion "doit on demander son accord a une personne inconnue avant de la photographier?", il est des cas où il me semble que l'obtention de cet accord risque pour le moins d'être délicat... En tous cas j'ai pas demandé...



comme tu l'as compris, c'est seulement vrai si la personne est reconnaissable et je connais au moins une dizaine de feilles avec un... euh  je crois que je m'égare !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

Nightwalker, dendrimere, macmarco et stook : votre discussion est bien intéressante mais quitte à discuter de cela, créez une autre discussion à laquelle vous pourriez faire référence dans ce gens de cas dans le forum ad hoc.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Nightwalker, dendrimere, macmarco et stook : votre discussion est bien intéressante mais quitte à discuter de cela, créez une autre discussion à laquelle vous pourriez faire référence dans ce gens de cas dans le forum ad hoc.




Peut-être un sujet à punaiser en haut de ce forum ou ailleurs ?
En récupérant les posts ?


PS : J'ouvre un sujet, je suis en train de regrouper les explications, tu le déplaceras si tu penses qu'il serait mieux ailleurs que dans Portfolio..


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

vala... encore à moi de travailler...  z'êtes chiants...


----------



## ficelle (27 Juin 2005)

la photo n'est pas belle, mais j'aime bien le style de la case  :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

C'est pas a villemomble , ca ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Etre Bébé c'est le pied...:love:





Clin d'oeil à Roberto, il s'agit de mon petit neveu Léo... il fait dejà le con, c'est de famille...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vala... encore à moi de travailler...  z'êtes chiants...




Sujet ouvert !


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juin 2005)

C'était ce matin... devant mon bureau... enfin pratiquement


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas a villemomble , ca ?




ton meilleur poste de l'année !           

_comprenne qui pourra !_   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

(alèm chuis là comme convenu  )


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2005)

ouais mais c'est pas une grosse bêtise du coup je file au taf sans te bannir !   :love: :love:


----------



## I-bouk (28 Juin 2005)

petit papillon coincée sous mon véluxe ce matin, alors petite photo avant de le libéré :


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

Je reviens sur le thème "enfant" abordé plus haut.   
Rien de tel qu'une fête de famille pour s'entraîner.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juin 2005)

Elles sont superbes les couleurs de tes photos... le cadrage est pas mal aussi


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont superbes les couleurs de tes photos... le cadrage est pas mal aussi



Merci, 
Je laisse le 20D sur de réglages très neutre mais je renforce une petit peu après.
Le fichier avec des calques que Alan.A m'a donné m'a bien aidé à comprendre le truc.


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> Je laisse le 20D sur de réglages très neutre mais je renforce une petit peu après.
> Le fichier avec des calques que Alan.A m'a donné m'a bien aidé à comprendre le truc.



 On peut en savoir plus sur ce fichier ou c'est un truc qu'Alan n'a cédé qu'au prix de nombreuses pressions de ta part ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens sur le thème "enfant" abordé plus haut.





moi je ne peux que aimer  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> On peut en savoir plus sur ce fichier ou c'est un truc qu'Alan n'a cédé qu'au prix de nombreuses pressions de ta part ?



Il m'a envoyé un fichier .psd avec une de mes photos dont il avait modifier la courbe, les niveaux, le contraste, etc,...
C'était une photo pour laquel je m'étais trompé dans la balance des blancs, ça m'a aidé à comprendre comment ratrapé le coup en observant les différents calques et leurs actions. L'exemple est toujours plus parlant.
Pour les photos ci-dessus, je ne me suis pas trop trompé dans la balance des blancs, il n'y avait pas grand chose à faire.  

Je peux envoyé le fichier par mail à ceux qui le désire, on passe par mp.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne peux que aimer  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



J'aime beaucoup photographier les enfants surtout qu'en générale, après les photos, tonton popol joue.  (esprit mal tourné, passez votre chemin.  )
Là c'était "catch" dans le château et "tous sur tonton popol" 
Pour les photos, faut suivre, c'est que ça cour vite ces petites bêtes là.  il suffit parfois d'attendre qu'ils s'alimentent.


----------



## richard-deux (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup photographier les enfants surtout qu'en générale, après les photos, tonton popol joue.



Tes propos peuvent porter à confusion sortis de leur contextes.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Tes propos peuvent porter à confusion sortis de leur contextes.



Effectivement.  je répète donc, c'était une fête de famille.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juin 2005)

Elles sont vraiment superbes la série avec tes neveux/nièces... j'adore leurs expressions... 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne._


----------



## mactambour (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.  je répète donc, c'était une fête de famille.



 Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas les petits.. mais je n'en ai pas sous la main.. enfin sous l'objectif pour le moment !!   
Tes neveux et nièces Paul sont adorables... et bravo pour avoir fixé de si bonnes expressions.   

Bon, je reviens de Touraine, le jardin de la France dit-on... alors, Pierre de Ronsard est à l'honneur  






 :love: 

PS : Roberta : il n'y a pas de bestiole !!!
​


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

A moi!!





A 90km/h, le bras tendu par la fenetre...
1 photo "reussie" sur 50, vive le numerique... 
z'en pensez quoi?


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (28 Juin 2005)

que je vois pas le rapport avec le numerique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> que je vois pas le rapport avec le numerique...



que le rapport, c'est que ça me ferait bien chier de faire développer 2 pelloches pour recuperer une malheureuse photo correcte...
ça reste un hobby, si ça devenait un gouffre a fric, je pourrais pas m'amuser comme un con a mitrailler le bord de la route...
la, je peux.


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2005)

si le fait de ne pas avoir à payer "la pellicule et son développement"... je constate ça aussi chez mes clients...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si le fait de ne pas avoir à payer "la pellicule et son développement"... je constate ça aussi chez mes clients...




ca se comprend...
c'est quand meme un plaisir rare de pouvoir mitrailler a tout va et de faire tranquillou le tri avant de faire développer uniquement les photos qui en valent le coup...
avant de choper un numerique je ne prenais jamais de photos : je ne suis pas doue et ça m'a vite coute une fortune quand j'ai voulu m'y mettre...
maintenant c'est different...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si le fait de ne pas avoir à payer "la pellicule et son développement"... je constate ça aussi chez mes clients...



CAMARA Nancy vient de fermer (liquidation). CQFD.
Le numérique c'est beau (je suis pas le dernier à le penser) mais les "petits" magasins ne savent vraiment plus gérer... Ça faisait des mois qu'ils tiraient de plus en plus la gueule.


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Juin 2005)

L'autre soir, sur Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (29 Juin 2005)

sauf que si tu regles correctement ton appareil, en argentique ou en numérique, le résultat sera le meme.

D'apres ce que je comprend, ta technique c'est "shooter en numérique pour que les photos ratées ne te coutent pas cher"

je préconiserais pluot "ne rater aucune photo". Comme ca tu ne te désoleras pas d'en avoir perdu

Par exemple, si la vitesse de l'obturateur est suffisante, toutes les phots seront réusssies. Que ca soit en argentique ou en numerique.


----------



## Malow (29 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> sauf que si tu regles correctement ton appareil, en argentique ou en numérique, le résultat sera le meme.
> 
> D'apres ce que je comprend, ta technique c'est "shooter en numérique pour que les photos ratées ne te coutent pas cher"
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, 

je pense que tes explications sont interrssantes pour ceux qui veulent être plus "pro" en photographie. Si ce n'est qu'un loisir, le numérique est suffisant et coûte beaucoup moins cher. 

Je pense aussi que de moins en moins de gens font développer leurs photos...ou seulement quelques unes.


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> sauf que si tu regles correctement ton appareil, en argentique ou en numérique, le résultat sera le meme.
> 
> D'apres ce que je comprend, ta technique c'est "shooter en numérique pour que les photos ratées ne te coutent pas cher"
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord.
de cette façon, l'argentique impose de soigner son cadrage et sa composition.
ce qui, admettons-le, est moins évident avec un viseur d'appareil numérique. et l'écran n'arrange rien. la visée est infiniment plus intime et confortable avec un argentique, fut-t-il bas de gamme.
le même confort est trop onéreux en numérique pour l'instant!

mon rêve: pouvoir mettre un dos numérique à mon OM4 ou à mon M4  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> D'apres ce que je comprend, ta technique c'est "shooter en numérique pour que les photos ratées ne te coutent pas cher"
> 
> je préconiserais pluot "ne rater aucune photo". Comme ca tu ne te désoleras pas d'en avoir perdu



 :mouais: 
C'est a ce moment la que je me demande si je dois te prendre au serieux ou pas...
ca ressemble a du conseil de "pro" intransigeant ou je m'y connais pas, la...
1 : me dis pas que tu ne fais QUE des photos reussies, personne ne te croira.
2 : je sais pas si tu es au courant, mais en general la vitesse de l'obturateur sur un numerique c'est "lent" ou "rapide"... eh oui, le numerique n'a pas que des avantages... alors pour regler ca correctement...



			
				energizer a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait d'accord.
> de cette façon, l'argentique impose de soigner son cadrage et sa composition.



Eh oh!! les mecs!!   
je parlais de prises de vues le bras tendu par la portiere de la bagnole a 90 ou 110 km/h, la...
pour soigner sa prise de vue dans ces conditions, je vois pas trop comment faire, je sais pas si vous etes au courant mais quand on conduit il faut regarder la route!!


Bref, tout ça on s'en fout, je parlais du numerique pour cet exemple particulier, et je reste sur mes positions.
En gros le message c'etait : "j'ai pris cette photo dans telles circonstances, la voila, vous en pensez quoi?"
C'est tout... ca reste dans le sujet du thread quoi...
Alors les debats steriles "numerique ou argentique, les passionnés parlent aux branleurs d'amateurs ecerveles", je sais pas ou il faut les coller mais pas ici, ça n'a rien a voir avec le sujet, vous croyez pas?  :mouais:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

[mode modérateur en civil]bon, en fait vous avez tous les deux raisons. Certains veulent apprendre Olivier, d'autres se servent de leurs APN comme d'un "jouet". Ne prenez pas ça pour du mépris mais il s'amusent au sens propre du terme et je trouve ça bien. Ensuite, il ya des appareils avec plus de réglages bobby* ! et beaucoup en ont ici.  Rappelez-vous : postez ici vos meilleures photos. il faut bien sûr conseiller pour que les gens s'améliorent. Mais aussi comprendre que parfois les gens veulent juste montrer le fun qu'ils ont avec leurs apn. Nous sommes aussi comme ça quand la photo est meilleure que ce que nous avons vu**. La photo de mode-beauté est un autre monde que celui du reportage. Moi j'aime toujours être surpris d'une prise-de-vue d'½uvres d'arts quand je la contacte une semaine voire deux après. puis quand je tire lentement et que je me dis, "tiens, si je changeais les grades pour avoir tel rendu". J'admire des photographes d'art qui ne font qu'une prise de vue et qui voit 2 mois après enfin si le résultat est bon et sinon tant pis et qui 20 ans après se laissent aller à une bose dose d'impro aussi. bon, on se calme et on boit frais à Saint-MacG[/mode modo en caleçon]

* j'adore appeler les gens comme ça quand c'est justifié
**c'est pour cela que je préfère mes reflex à mes télémétriques.


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (29 Juin 2005)

Bobby, J'avais du mal comprendre ta démonstration.

En gros ce que je veux dire, c'est que ca n'est pas parce qu'on utilise un numérique qu'on ne doit pas se discipliner à faire de bonnes photos.

Mais rien n'empèche à personne de "faire le con" avec un appareil numérique, chose que l'on ne peut pas se permettre (et qu'on n'aurait meme pas l'dée de faire) en argentique.

Pour la vitesse d'obturation, ca seregle exactement comme sur un argentique. Ce que tu dis pourrait faire croire que le réglage de la vitesse est différent (et plus mauvais) en numérique, or ca n'est pas le cas.

AES, Pour ce que tu dis sur la photo de mode, je pense que c'est valable pour tout toute photo "préméditée" (packshot, mode, beauté, portrait type "harcourt", etc). Le reportage et la photo "posée" sont deux types de photo différents.


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, J'avais du mal comprendre ta démonstration.



Je pense que ce que Bobby veut dire, c'est que grace au numérique nombre d'entre nous (petits photographes en herbe) qui n'ont pas la même approche de la photo que les pros, ont pu shooter à tout va, on laissant la part belle au hasard de faire de belles images à moindre cout....

Ce qui n'empèche que l'on peut aussi par moment se concentrer et travailler sa composition, sa profondeur de champ et sa vitesse d'ouverture...

PS : je trouve d'ailleurs cette image très reussie... même si il a fallut en faire 50 avant


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

_ps : oui, je sais, je suis photographe aussi...    _


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

pour rebondir sur les propos de jahrom : de la lomographie en moins coûteux. 

du coup, les lomographes se sont rabattues sur la holgagraphie !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

l'important c'est de prendre du plaisir :love: peu importe comment et avec quoi !!!


----------



## jahrom (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour rebondir sur les propos de jahrom : de la lomographie en moins coûteux.



La comparaison est tout à fait juste...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> En gros ce que je veux dire, c'est que ca n'est pas parce qu'on utilise un numérique qu'on ne doit pas se discipliner à faire de bonnes photos.
> 
> Mais rien n'empèche à personne de "faire le con" avec un appareil numérique, chose que l'on ne peut pas se permettre (et qu'on n'aurait meme pas l'dée de faire) en argentique.



Completement d'accord sur ces deux points...




			
				OlivierChauvignat a dit:
			
		

> Pour la vitesse d'obturation, ca seregle exactement comme sur un argentique.



ben j'etais meme pas au courant!! 
faudra que je jette un oeil au mode d'emploi un de ces jours... 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce que Bobby veut dire, c'est que grace au numérique nombre d'entre nous (petits photographes en herbe) qui n'ont pas la même approche de la photo que les pros, ont pu shooter à tout va, on laissant la part belle au hasard de faire de belles images à moindre cout....



merci pour la traduction, c'etait le message... 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je trouve d'ailleurs cette image très reussie... même si il a fallut en faire 50 avant



ah ben quand meme!! 
merci 

ps : desole pour le p'tit coup de speed du post precedent, mais en general, le matin, mon sens de la diplomatie se reveille un peu plus tard que moi


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



figures-toi que j'ai simplement "rebondi" sur ta photo pour donner une impression que je ressens !

d'ailleurs, à mon niveau de connaissances  :mouais: le mieux serait d'avoir un numérique pour le fun et l'instantané (ce qui est parfois moins évident avec un argentique!)c'est, en effet, plus économique pour cet usage sans parler des possibilités "d'amélioration" qui nécessitent une très bonne pratique pour obtenir les mêmes modifications (si c'est possible) en argentique.

en bref: elle est pas si mal que ça, ta photo   

_j'espère que tu n'oublies pas la dragonne à ton poignet_  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> figures-toi que j'ai simplement "rebondi" sur ta photo pour donner une impression que je ressens !
> 
> d'ailleurs, à mon niveau de connaissances  :mouais: le mieux serait d'avoir un numérique pour le fun et l'instantané (ce qui est parfois moins évident avec un argentique!)c'est, en effet, plus économique pour cet usage sans parler des possibilités "d'amélioration" qui nécessitent une très bonne pratique pour obtenir les mêmes modifications (si c'est possible) en argentique.
> 
> ...





...
(pour la dragonne j'ai oublie hier soir, j'ai frole la catastrophe... )


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juin 2005)

Attention !

Demain, c'est le dernier moment pour vous exprimer sur le thème MAMAN 

Pour en savoir plus, un thread a été spécialement créé, ainsi qu'une galerie 

Et même si vous ne participez pas, vous pouvez voter


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> [mode modérateur en civil] bon, on se calme et on boit frais à Saint-MacG[/mode modo en caleçon]




C'est parti...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti...




tres joli  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

à la Plaine-St-Denis où j'officiais en tant qu'animateur, il y a des grues  , un stade de france (!! :affraid: ), une gare RER supermégatopmoderne :hein: , une école d'état avec des futurs restaurateurs du patrimoine :affraid: et quelques coquelicots...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> à la Plaine-St-Denis où j'officiais en tant qu'animateur, il y a des grues  , un stade de france (!! :affraid: ), une gare RER supermégatopmoderne :hein: , une école d'état avec des futurs restaurateurs du patrimoine :affraid: et quelques coquelicots...


 joli  j'aime bien le contraste ... le surcadrage ...


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

des tulipes plutot


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

ah oui... 

j'suis con (et ailleurs surtout, je te raconterais d'ici quelques semaines...  on te verra quand en breizh au fait ? )

ça le fait pas pour un ancien biologiste !


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2005)

il y pas longtemps j'ai eu envie de photos d'un trottoir


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2005)

Ah tu m'as fair peur nico   ... Oué Rem soon soon  
Breizh powa - Breizh connection


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juin 2005)

Petit message en passant : le concours photo se termine aujourd'hui !

N'oubliez pas de voter


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

t'auras plus de monde avec un sujet sur le nu féminin   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (30 Juin 2005)

C'est une macro de Cindy Lauper ?


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

Manque plus que les fishs


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## OlivierChauvignat (30 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est une macro de Cindy Lauper ?



excellent...


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai fini les petits champignons de Paris


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



je crois que t'as de quoi faire une expo sur le thème annoncé...

ps: c'est pas bitte, plutôt?


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini les petits champignons de Paris



Pffffiou ! ça doit être le titre du post de JPmiss au dessus, j'ai cru un instant que c'était un flacon d'analyse :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j
> 
> ps: c'est pas bitte, plutôt?



C'est moins drôle


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins drôle



désolé, je peux pas te bouler, mais j'aime bien tout ce que tu as posté ici  :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elephant, et le reste...



Super chouette   

Sincèrement, si tu progresse autant en anesthésie qu'en photographie, 
tu seras bientôt marchand de sable mon fils


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)

Heureusement pour l'instant je pense que je reste meilleur en anesthesie qu'en photo


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [Elephant[/IMG]





surement celui de l'age de pierre


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel appareil photo : un Canon PowerShot S2-IS (ne riez pas, les pros  ). Adieu le petit bleu. 

Voici mes premiers tâtonnements avec... je découvre... le nez dans le manuel.  












(aucun postprocessing fait, uniquement les retailler en 640x480)


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel appareil photo : un Canon PowerShot S2-IS (ne riez pas, les pros  ). Adieu le petit bleu.
> 
> Voici mes premiers tâtonnements avec... je découvre... le nez dans le manuel.
> 
> (aucun postprocessing fait, uniquement les retailler en 640x480)



J'ai le S1-IS, et le mieux sur ces appareils, c'est le stabilisateur d'image et le zoom optique...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel appareil photo




superbes !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   


je prefere la premiere pour ma gourmandise
la seconde pour le visuel  :love: 

ben oui, je suis une etrange italienne: j'aime pas le tomates


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> superbes !!!!!  ...ben oui, je suis une etrange italienne: j'aime pas le tomates





Comment c'est possible ???!!!!!    


Moi, j'adooooooore les tomates !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Adieu le petit bleu.



Il était bien pourtant ce petit bleu... 




			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Voici mes premiers tâtonnements avec... je découvre... le nez dans le manuel.



Hé beh ! Pour du premier tatonnement !!!


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le S1-IS, et le mieux sur ces appareils, c'est le stabilisateur d'image et le zoom optique...


Tout à fait, c'est pour cela que j'ai choisi son successeur !  

Les filles : merci :rose:


----------



## alan.a (30 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



C'est un cousin de celui de fontainebleau ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cousin de celui de fontainebleau ?




heureuse de te voir par ici     
cela veux dire que tu as quitté ton dernier logement ?   

ton elephant est aussi prehistorique que celui de jpmiss


----------



## mactambour (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel appareil photo : un Canon PowerShot S2-IS (ne riez pas, les pros  ). Adieu le petit bleu.
> 
> Voici mes premiers tâtonnements avec... je découvre... le nez dans le manuel.
> ..........
> ...



C'est mirobolant ! et je me demande si avec mon G5 j'en ferais autant ???  

Bravo bravo Macounette...    

 :love:


----------



## alan.a (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heureuse de te voir par ici
> cela veux dire que tu as quitté ton dernier logement ?



Oui, avec enfin une réponse claire à mes pb.

Gros smack Robertav  :love:


----------



## mactambour (30 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Si ce n'est pas indiscret ...   

D'où vient ce superbe Babar ???

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je reviens de Touraine, le jardin de la France dit-on... alors, Pierre de Ronsard est à l'honneur
> 
> 
> 
> ...





j'ai vu et cette fois je prends  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est mirobolant ! et je me demande si avec mon G5 j'en ferais autant ???
> 
> Bravo bravo Macounette...
> 
> :love:


merci :rose: mais ta rose de Touraine est absolument sublime !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Je suis fainéant   

Je ne fais que cette page 

Sympa les éléphants   Macounette si tu peux réduire les contrastes dans tes réglages ça le ferait mieux je pense 

Françoise, merci pour la carte :love:


Bon je ne me prends pas pour El Cordobes ! mais ça valait le coup de poser un genou à terre pour cette passe... je crois  :rateau: 

(je n'étais pas équipé pour de la macro, ce n'en est donc pas, mais j'avais une allonge de 12mm dans mon sac... , 28-105 Canon + 12 mm, lumière naturelle)

TORO


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

tiens une abeille sainte !! :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est pas indiscret ...
> 
> D'où vient ce superbe Babar ???
> 
> :love:



De l'ile Lavezzi dans les Bouches de Bonifacio (un peu au sud de Fontainebleau   )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Ah pardon c'est un bourdon sur un telekia speciosa 

Et le scarab n'a ni dieu ni maître   grand mal lui en fasse     question de génération


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette, elles sont superbes tes photos... perso je préfère tes tomates 

Petit Scarabée, tu m'énerve de plus en plus avec tes magnificos-superbes insectes


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Macounette si tu peux réduire les contrastes dans tes réglages ça le ferait mieux je pense


Merci du conseil  :love: je vais voir où je règle ça ... suis en plein "potassage" de manuel


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Macounette, elles sont superbes tes photos... perso je préfère tes tomates


Wouarf  merciii :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil  :love: je vais voir où je règle ça ... suis en plein "potassage" de manuel



Oui c'est par là dans les réglages  Bon courage :love:  (désolé pas de coup de boule en réserve ! )


*Spécial Mactambour* 

Je te dois au moins ça... le fond c'est un tirage A4 des cerisiers de la Grange Tambour

La recette    non pas aujourd'hui  (en gros un gateau au yaourt gorgé de cerises :love: )


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *Spécial Mactambour*
> 
> Je te dois au moins ça... le fond c'est un tirage A4 des cerisiers de la Grange Tambour
> 
> La recette    non pas aujourd'hui  (en gros un gateau au yaourt gorgé de cerises :love: )




   BElleS séries de phots TOutes et TOus...    des envies vous donnez... vivement les vacances pour shooter à fond les manettes...    

Dis Jean-Mi tu viens quand nous faire des gâteaux ?     c'est trop beau ça  et bon j'en doute pas  :love:


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

C joli tes photos scrabée


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pffffiou ! ça doit être le titre du post de JPmiss au dessus, j'ai cru un instant que c'était un flacon d'analyse :rose:



Oui moi aussi, et juste en voyant la photo...  :mouais: 

'+


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est par là dans les réglages  Bon courage :love:  (désolé pas de coup de boule en réserve ! )
> 
> 
> *Spécial Mactambour*
> ...



ya dl'a pomme dedans ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ya dl'a pomme dedans ?   :love:




Oui oui  :style:  :hosto: et des ½ufs d'Aliens aussi


----------



## AntoineD (1 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ya dl'a pomme dedans ?   :love:



Y'en a.







Et au fait : super, ton éléphant, jp


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui  :style:  :hosto: et des ½ufs d'Aliens aussi



Des Aliens je ne sais pas des E.T. j'en suis sur.


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

Beau tout ça  

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait encore posté ici, mais je viens de regarder la galerie de clodreno, c'est une série sur l'Inde et c'est vraiment très beau...  :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Des Aliens je ne sais pas des E.T. j'en suis sur.



Mais c'est incroyable, superbe, sompetueux  . Un spectacle ?   Pendant vos vacances ?  En tous cas félicitations pour ces clichés originaux.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

et sa "petite" construction qui casse ce beau paysage


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> et sa petit construction qui casse le beau paysage



Oui, c'est l'usine de Chavalon, désaffectée. Elle a servi à stocker des «réserves» de chanvre.


----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

Ca ferait un loft avec un sacré point de vue en tout cas !!!


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Beau tout ça
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'il ait encore posté ici, mais je viens de regarder la galerie de clodreno, c'est une série sur l'Inde et c'est vraiment très beau... :love:


 
c'est clair, c'est super chouette!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca ferait un loft avec un sacré point de vue en tout cas !!!



On peut même y faire de la grimpe dans le coin... mais ça doit sentir un peu le pétrole. :hein: 

Je crois que l'usine désaffectée a été rachetée, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il va en advenir... Les  lignes suivantes  résument assez bien la situation.

_La vallée du Rhône est malheureusement quelque peu dégradée du point de vue du paysage. Il faut d'abord signaler la raffinerie de Collombey. Celle-ci se distingue au centre de l'image. Ensuite, il faut mentionner l'usine thermique de Chavalon qui avait, dans les années 70 été construite sur un éperon rocheux. Par conséquent, elle est très visible dans le paysage. Elle se situe sur l'éperon rive gauche de la vallée, juste avant le lac Léman. On peut, dans le cas de cette usine, parler de fiasco. Non seulement elle n'a jamais tourné à son plein rendement. Mais en plus, elle a été construite à une époque où l'on commençait à s'apercevoir que les usines thermiques n'étaient pas la solution idéale._


----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On peut même y faire de la grimpe dans le coin...



Le spot le plus proche où j'ai grimpé est à Dorenaz , à moins qu'à vol d'oiseau, Leysin soit plus proche.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le spot le plus proche où j'ai grimpé est à Dorenaz , à moins qu'à vol d'oiseau, Leysin soit plus proche.



Je connais bien Dorénaz, j'y ai pas mal grimpé... quand je faisais du sport.


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

Il faut bien se décider à se lancer un jour... et puis je suppose que je n'obtiendrai vos conseils qu'en vous montrant mes erreurs. 

Pour rester dans la montagne, deux images prises à Bonneval-sur-Arc fin Avril (encore pas mal de neige   ).
C'est fait avec un Kodak DX 7590 (je l'ai depuis Noël) et c'est mon premier APN.
J'en suis assez content, (ça me permet d'essayer des tas de choses que je ne me serais jamais permis en argentique) même si je lui trouve quelques défauts : pas de mise au point manuelle, et un autofocus qui a du mal en faible lumière, flash moyen, format jpeg uniquement.







Légèrement recadrée, et j'ai forcé un peu les contrastes.






Celle-ci était un peu bouchée et pas très contrastée non plus...​


Allez-y  pouvez frapper :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

PS: Paul, elles sont incroyables tes photos!


----------



## mactambour (1 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui  :style:  :hosto: et des ½ufs d'Aliens aussi



J'ai aussi un ½uf d'Alien... mais c'est Alien 2    






Merci beaucoup pour le gâteau avec la cerise !!! il n'y a plus de cerises mais les abricots sont presque mûrs...   

Tu viens bientôt nous faire ce délice !!!    

 :love:​
Paul et JP  :vos images sont magnifiques. 
En ce moment on se régale... et pas seulement des gâteaux de Petit Scarabée...


----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: Paul, elles sont incroyables tes photos!




Les tiennes aussi sont très bien. 
J'aime la neutralité et la simplicité de tes images, ce qui n'est pas forcément plus facile.

Utilises-tu le RAW sur ton E 300 ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

Plein de photos de mon dernier séjour en Corse ici 
Comme quoi la Corse est toujours belle en toute circonstance...

J'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre le lien depuis mon site.


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Plein de photos de mon dernier séjour en Corse ici
> Comme quoi la Corse est toujours belle en toute circonstance...
> 
> J'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre le lien depuis mon site.


`

Elles sont vach'ment chouettes! (surtout celles avec les vaches sur la plage justement... )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi un ½uf d'Alien... mais c'est Alien 2





c''est vraiment une belle photos et je l'aime encore plus que celle du  Petit Scarabée
pourtant superbe aussi     

bravoooooooo a tous les 2 :love: 

(desolé satané machine ne me donne pas mes munitions   )




ps: perso, j'aime pas trop ce cadre vert , j'ai une preference pour ceux de ta fille


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les tiennes aussi sont très bien.
> J'aime la neutralité et la simplicité de tes images, ce qui n'est pas forcément plus facile.
> 
> Utilises-tu le RAW sur ton E 300 ?



Merci pour la simplicité et la neutralité de mes images. Venant d'un expert en la matière ca me va droit au coeur  

Pour le RAW j'ai un peu essayé mais je ne suis pas encore tres familier des methodes de traitement apres. Et surtout je n'avais enporté que 2 cartes de 512 Mo...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est incroyable, superbe, sompetueux  . Un spectacle ?   Pendant vos vacances ?  En tous cas félicitations pour ces clichés originaux.



Les hasards de la vie...
Nous nous sommes rendu à Santa Maria da feira pour visiter son château qui était fermé pour rénovation et nous nous sommes promenez dans la rue ou il y avait toute une série de spectacle formidable jusqu'à 2H00 du mat. 

Les E.T sont espagnols, c'est la compagnie "La Fura Dels Baus" et c'est FORMIDABLE !!! 

Avant ça il y avait une procession "festives" avec les italiens de "Festa dei Gigli di Nola" des centaines de personnes qui porte une énorme colonne , un spectacle et une ambiance incroyable.

J'étais très très près, en plein dans l'ambiance et accueilli d'une façon génial.


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> Elles sont vach'ment chouettes! (surtout celles avec les vaches sur la plage justement... )



 :love: C'est vrai qu'elles sont belles ces vaches en vacances !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Plein de photos de mon dernier séjour en Corse ici
> Comme quoi la Corse est toujours belle en toute circonstance...
> 
> J'ai pas encore eu le temps de mettre le lien depuis mon site.








Belgodère ? uh Belgud' ?


----------



## Macounette (1 Juillet 2005)

Bravo à tous... les photos sont vraiment superbes...  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Belgodère ? uh Belgud' ?


 
Nan, Montemaggiore sur les hauteurs de Calvi


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :love: C'est vrai qu'elles sont belles ces vaches en vacances !


 
Les vaches et les cochons ont bien le rythme en effet


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les vaches et les cochons ont bien le rythme en effet



taratata, tu n'as pas pu t'empêcher de prendre des gaz du boulot en vacances.   (très belle galerie )


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Juillet 2005)

que du bon, que du bon, que du bon !!!!!!


----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Belgodère ? uh Belgud' ?



J'ai l'impression de "voir" Montepuccio dans les Pouilles. Manque juste un bout de mer.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression de "voir" Montepuccio dans les Pouilles. Manque juste un bout de mer.


 
La mer est a qqs km à 5 h par rapport a l'orientation de la photo 

D'ailleurs on voit le village en question a l'arriere plan de cette photo:


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression de "voir" Montepuccio dans les Pouilles. Manque juste un bout de mer.


 
Je rêve ou tu nous as casé une contrepêterie ?  

'+


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2005)

mais les gens le savent qu'on roule bourrés!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais les gens le savent qu'on roule bourrés!!
> http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img06037qx.jpg


 
Les autres nous avaient bien évité jusque là!...

  

Sympa cette photo


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sympa cette photo


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juillet 2005)

bah allez, puisque c'est comme ça, une deuxieme... pour la route!! 
(decidement tres en forme ce soir la, vous pourrez admirer un bout du capot de mon fier destrier rouge ferrari...  )


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alan.a (1 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou tu nous as casé une contrepêterie ?
> 
> '+





Pas du tout, je lis en ce moment "Le soleil des Scorta", de Laurent Gaudé, Goncourt 2004, et c'est dans l'ambiance du livre.

Mais c'est vrai que ça contrepète un peu.


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que ça contrepète un peu.


Restons polis svp...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

En guise de rafraîchissement...
[img=http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/3338/img04092fh.th.jpg]


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

>



 :love: Enfin une photo avec un mec :love:

Très belle photo et très beau modèle


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

il est joignable ce modèle  :love: ...  je commencerai bien à prendre des photos de gens moi


----------



## pukmac (1 Juillet 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2005)

surprenant, étrange mais plaisant


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de mettre en ligne une page sur Imaginarius, le festival de rue de Santa Maria da Feira au Portugal.  






(désolé, elle est un peu grande mais tirée de mon site.


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Special mais j'aime bien


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2005)

... j'ai trouvé un mode qui permet d'accentuer les feuillages.  Pris en léger contre-jour. Pas d'autre processing.
J'aime bien le stabilisateur d'image.


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

je trouve ça un peu beaucoup coloré quand même


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ça un peu beaucoup coloré quand même


Les couleurs sont très vives, ce sont des couleurs de printemps. 
De plus, le contre-jour accentue cet effet... c'est vrai que c'est très vif, mais ça me plaît bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2005)

très joli Macounette


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

J''aime beaucoup


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les couleurs sont très vives, ce sont des couleurs de printemps.
> De plus, le contre-jour accentue cet effet... c'est vrai que c'est très vif, mais ça me plaît bien.


  C'est trés beau en effet  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai trouvé un mode qui permet d'accentuer les feuillages.  Pris en léger contre-jour. Pas d'autre processing.
> J'aime bien le stabilisateur d'image.




Menthe  ?       j' :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Juillet 2005)

​ 
couchée dans l'herbe...  ​


----------



## sofiping (2 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Belgodère ? uh Belgud' ?



non .... belvédére


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Menthe  ?       j' :love:


non. Forsythia (après la floraison, hélas) :love:


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​
> couchée dans l'herbe...  ​


rhâaa ça sent l'été tout ça :love:


----------



## pukmac (2 Juillet 2005)

dans le metro londonien 





[/IMG]


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

La qualité est pas top mais j'aime bien cette photo auto portrait, peut-être parce que je suis narcissique aussi, un peu... :


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

j'aime beaucoup la premiere, jptk...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup la premiere, jptk...



La seconde tu veux dire ? La fille couchée dans l'herbe ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La seconde tu veux dire ? La fille couchée dans l'herbe ?


 ah oui c'est ça...
la premiere du deuxieme post en fait...

...
ben quoi, me fais pas des rolleyes, ya au moins UNE de tes photos qui me plait!!!


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah oui c'est ça...
> la premiere du deuxieme post en fait...
> 
> ...
> ben quoi, me fais pas des rolleyes, ya au moins UNE de tes photos qui me plait!!!



Je roule des yeux parce que j'ai pris de la drogue, c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avoir donné ton avis en tout cas, cette photo est celle qui plaît le plus souvent en effet


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

moi j'm'en fous, passque chez moi, j'ai les plus beaux yeux du monde...





rien que pour moi  :love:  :love:


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> moi j'm'en fous, passque chez moi, j'ai les plus beaux yeux du monde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pauvre chat, ce qu'il doit prendre....


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre chat, ce qu'il doit prendre....



Boh, c'est vrai que des fois je la taquine un peu... 





Mais elle a aussi droit a ses moments de repos...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

Les Dents-du-Midi au soleil couchant.  Alan, j'ai pris soins d'«ôter» la vilaine usine.  




Et dans une taille un peu plus grande...


----------



## Macounette (2 Juillet 2005)

Après un petit tour à la Roseraie.  
















ah, et il y a aussi des roses.  elles sont ici.


----------



## ficelle (2 Juillet 2005)

juste un emprunt...






 (de rigueur, car assorti aux chaussures)


----------



## N°6 (2 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien se décider à se lancer un jour...


On va dire que c'était un faux départ alors...  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

Le temps était nuageux mais aujourd'hui je suis allé au zoo de Lille...
C'est déprimant un zoo je trouve.

Les quadrumes s'ennuient sur une ile minuscule entourée d'eau sale (il faut l'imaginer autour)






Six... euh trois palmipèdes ne pensent qu'à faire leur toillette (c'est l'eau sale en question en dessous)






Et les navigateurs inter... euh les pandas roux ne font rien que roupiller...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> dans le metro londonien
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Très original , j'aime bien


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2005)

*Lou. s'y met aussi...*   



​


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

si lou s'y met, je ne peux que me réjouir de surcroit... hum... faut que je me dépêche, c'est vrai... vous partez toujours le 8 ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Très original , j'aime bien


voilà aussi pourquoi j'adore londres...
  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon , si elle souriat ca irait mieux


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (3 Juillet 2005)

elle est tres bien comme ca !


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> voilà aussi pourquoi j'adore londres...
> :love:



Elle est pas un peu jeune ?...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

Pour ? être jolie ? non :love: ...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Oh elle a la 20 aine , c trop jeune ? Pas pour moi


----------



## twk (3 Juillet 2005)

Jolie  c'était une inconnue ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

je sais pas mais elle s'appelle agathe...  :love: ...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

boah ... elle est pas si jolie non plus ...   :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas mais elle s'appelle agathe...  :love: ...





Comment tu sais ca toi ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah ... elle est pas si jolie non plus ...   :rateau:





Maiwen est jalouse


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

c'est le nom du fichier


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen est jalouse



Si tel est le cas, il faut organiser un défi défilé      :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est le nom du fichier




Oui mais peut etre que son auteur a designé la photo " agathe " pour parler de sa dulcinée , c une véritable agathe ?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

mes compétences informatiques s'arrent là


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen est jalouse


du tout ... 
je la trouve juste pas si jolie que ça ... ouala


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2005)

On va se calmer là. Vous êtes priés d'aller flooder ailleurs. Merci. Pas de photos à proposer Maiwen, Gregg et Cie?


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2005)

ok, bon on ouvre un thread philo sur la beautée suggestive selon chacun ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

j'ai bien une photo que j'aime assez  mais elle est mal cadrée 







enfin elle me plaît


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Si j'ai une photo faite au Leica


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien une photo que j'aime assez  mais elle est mal cadrée
> 
> enfin elle me plaît



ça me rappelle une ballade récente....


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juillet 2005)

et moi, j'ai une petite photo de nuit, faite lors d'une projection au Aye Aye Film Festival (Nancy) :






J'aime bien ce côté inquiétant du ciel...

Et pour ceux qui aiment les données exifs :
_
image: NU095-AD-ayeaye-21.JPG
maker: NIKON CORPORATION
model: NIKON D70
software: Ver.2.00 
capture date: dimanche 3 juillet 2005 1:04:11
exposure program: Manuel
ISO speed: 1250
compression: 4:1
shutter speed: 10
aperture: f4,0
metering: Moyenne pondérée centrée
light source: Auto
flash: Inactif
focal length: 18,0
sensing: Capteur couleur à une zone_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2005)

Retour d'Espagne... Barcelone  :love:  :love:  ... l'½uvre du fantastique Gaudi  :love:  :love:  :love:  ... les bars à Tapas... :rateau:  et les belles espagnoles    :love:     bref, une semaine magique  





















ce séjour à définitivement mis en évidence les faibles possibilités de mon vieil apn, donc, c'est décidé, j'investi prochainement dans un reflexe numérique... 350D ou D50 ou ... ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

super photo le CCM.....je constate que ton week end c'est bien passé....


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

CCM , tu n'as pas fais des photos de la vieille ville de Barcelone ? Dans l'auberge espagnole on la voit , désolé je connais plus le nom


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)

ok j'ai compris desormais je n'enverrais que des photo de mec pour pas creer d'emeute  

ou alors des paysages...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

star du cinema...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> ok j'ai compris desormais je n'enverrais que des photo de mec pour pas creer d'emeute
> 
> ou alors des paysages...





Perso , je preferes tes photos de femmes


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)

la parité dans mes postes maintenant!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Euh il y a pas de femmes là , si ?


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)

au loin dans la fumée femme tu trouveras


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

J'ai cherche , piouf j'ai rien trouve


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh il y a pas de femmes là , si ?


  Si !  




Tu prends un verre?


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Si !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pukmac (3 Juillet 2005)

bon je revient a 1 heure avec de nouvelles images c'est la fete dans le bled d'a coté


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> bon je revient a 1 heure avec de nouvelles images c'est la fette dans le bled d'a coté





J'ai hate   


Une petite pour la route


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir mais tu l'as pas en plus grande la photo ?  :rose:  :love:


  C'est sorti tout petit, sans que je ne fasse quoi que ce soit...  
Tout ça est nouveau pour moi mais avec le temps...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est sorti tout petit, sans que je ne fasse quoi que ce soit...
> Tout ça est nouveau pour moi mais avec le temps...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




J'oubliais les femmes et la technologie ...... Pas tapé  :rose:   . 





Mais la femme apprend très vite ...... enfin ca dépend quoi


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

[mode modérateur à la con]_*Gregg : tu te calmes ? l'avertissement de MiniMe pourrait tomber ici-même si tu continues ton flood*_[/vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale]


----------



## mactambour (3 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les Dents-du-Midi au soleil couchant.  Alan, j'ai pris soins d'«ôter» la vilaine usine.
> 
> .....
> 
> Et dans une taille un peu plus grande...



Merci Olivier pour la taille un peu plus grande ! la photo est superbe...

Je n'ai qu'une malheureuse petite souris à vous offrir, qui ce matin, se noyait dans la piscine...

Ouf !!! je l'ai tirée de ce mauvais pas...






  
 :love: ​


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Retour d'Espagne... Barcelone  :love:  :love:  ... l'½uvre du fantastique Gaudi  :love:  :love:  :love:  ... les bars à Tapas... :rateau:  et les belles espagnoles    :love:     bref, une semaine magique
> 
> 
> ce séjour à définitivement mis en évidence les faibles possibilités de mon vieil apn, donc, c'est décidé, j'investi prochainement dans un reflexe numérique... 350D ou D50 ou ... ?




certaines de ces images sont très sympa (pas toute mais bon  ) mais je n'ai pas vu les "belles espagnoles" dont tu parles...  ou alors j'ai manqué un truc ?


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2005)

une petite pour le soir


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite pour le soir



Petite peut-être, magnifique certainement !


----------



## AntoineD (3 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite pour le soir



jolie lumière  

On pourrait chipoter et dire que les carrés de lumière sont brûlés mais on ne va pas bouder notre plaisir...


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

En effet, superbe photo Yvos !


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> jolie lumière
> 
> On pourrait chipoter et dire que les carrés de lumière sont brûlés mais on ne va pas bouder notre plaisir...


ça veut dire quoi "brûlés" dans ce contexte ?


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi "brûlés" dans ce contexte ?




Qu'ils font comme un trou blanc dans la photo, aucune texture, aucun grain...


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi "brûlés" dans ce contexte ?



ba en fait, les parties cramées correspondent aux parties pour lesquelles tu ne peux plus cerner les détails ou la texture; là, le sol, c'est de la terre. Même en plein soleil, ça reste de la terre  , sauf que là, sur les morceaux brûlés, impossible de le savoir 
 

Merci
..j'en ai des moins brûlés , mais qui mettent moins en valeur les rayons lumineux. Vu les contrastes, je vois pas trop comment ne pas cramer ces parties


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

d'accord  merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Macounette (3 Juillet 2005)

...dont deux de flood.   heureusement que les modos veillent. 

macelene, superbe la photo de ta petite lou. Elle est douée ta gamine 

Pour ma part, rien de neuf, si ce n'est une balade dans les profondeurs de la culture rurale helvétique (au musée de l'habitat rural de Ballenberg, pour ceux qui connaissent). 






















tiens, en parlant de "brûlé", la dernière en est un bel exemple. Mais vu le soleil aujourd'hui, c'était difficile de faire autrement...


----------



## Macounette (3 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite pour le soir


j'adore ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> .....j'en ai des moins brûlés , mais qui mettent moins en valeur les rayons lumineux. Vu les contrastes, je vois pas trop comment ne pas cramer ces parties




Dans Photoshop, les calques de réglage sont toujours associés à un masque de fusion, ce qui fait que tu peux avoir différents réglages des contrastes, par exemple, sur différentes zones de l'image...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juillet 2005)

Yvos, j'aime bien ta photo... perso les carrés blancs en surex sont parfaits par rapport à l'ambiance...

Macounette, elles sont belles tes photos avec une petite remarque pour la dernière... En fait, tu as deux possibilités (si je puis me permettre) :

1. Si tu as un appareil débrayable, tu peux passer en manuel et "fermer" un peu plus l'exposition. Soit en fermant le diaphragme, soit en augmentant la vitesse. Je choisirai la première solution qui permet d'avoir un profondeur de champs plus important.

2. Soit d'utiliser le flash. Comme à l'intérieur il fait plus sombre, mes capteurs vont essayer de surexposer. Du coup la lumière extérieure devient trop importante. Tu peux compenser en utilisant le flash qui va obliger cette fois-ci aux capteurs de diminuer l'exposition. Comme l'intérieur sera éclairé par le flash et la lumière extérieure sera sensiblement diminuée tu devrais avoir une photo plus équilibrée...


En tout cas vous êtes très productifs ce week-end... up


----------



## Macounette (3 Juillet 2005)

Merci des conseils NightWalker, j'y penserai la prochaine fois


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juillet 2005)

j'aime bien cette photo :




Désolé, je n'ai pas retravaillé la photo pour enlever le fond antracite... Mais on s'en fout...

prise dimanche dernier avec mon petit sony DSC-P92
ouverture f 2.8, longueur focale 8 mm, temps de pose 1 seconde, 400 ISO, +2 EV


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> 1. Si tu as un appareil débrayable, tu peux passer en manuel et [b ]"fermer"[/b] un peu plus l'exposition. Soit en fermant le diaphragme, soit en augmentant la vitesse. Je choisirai la première solution qui permet d'avoir un profondeur de champs plus important.



:affraid:

euh, sans être vexant, j'ai beau être photographe (eh oui...) je te trouve un peu, euh..., confus dans tes explications. (surtout le terme "fermer l'exposition" qui est obscur). tu veux dire sous-exposer ? la plupart des apn actuels permettent de faire une correction d'exposition (genre -1/3, -2/3 jusque 2 diaphs)



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> 2. Soit d'utiliser le flash. Comme à l'intérieur il fait plus sombre, mes capteurs vont essayer de surexposer. Du coup la lumière extérieure devient trop importante. Tu peux compenser en utilisant le flash qui va obliger cette fois-ci aux capteurs de diminuer l'exposition. Comme l'intérieur sera éclairé par le flash et la lumière extérieure sera sensiblement diminuée tu devrais avoir une photo plus équilibrée...



là, je n'ai strictement rien compris... je vais aller re-boire un café, ça passera peut-être mieux ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

un peu surex ta photo mon Chico mais assez mystérieuse pour que j'aime bien.


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

Puisque c'est comme ça, je continue


----------



## OlivierChauvignat (4 Juillet 2005)

Une autre en LowKey





Pour la voir en plus grand

Mannequin : Joy @ Gladys
Retouching & DA : Isabelle Chauvignat-Zammit
Makeup : Haiha Ligonnet
Canon EOS10D + Canon 24x70 2.8 L


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> euh, sans être vexant, j'ai beau être photographe (eh oui...) je te trouve un peu, euh..., confus dans tes explications. (surtout le terme "fermer l'exposition" qui est obscur). tu veux dire sous-exposer ? la plupart des apn actuels permettent de faire une correction d'exposition (genre -1/3, -2/3 jusque 2 diaphs)



Normal c'était le dimanche, 2/3 de mes neuronnes sont aux ralenties  En fait, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai écrit "fermer l'exposition", ce serait plutôt "diminuer l'exposition". Soit manuellement en "fermant" le diaphragme, soit en augmentant la vitesse d'obturateur (le rideau) par rapport à une mesure normale. En plus simple, c'est la méthode que tu préconise, en faisant une correction d'exposition   




			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> là, je n'ai strictement rien compris... je vais aller re-boire un café, ça passera peut-être mieux ?



Je vais essayer d'être plus clair (ça va pas être facile)...

Sur la dernière photo de Macounette, le contraste est très important entre la lumière de la porte et la lumière à l'intérieure. Beaucoup plus sombre à l'intérieur. La mesure effectuée sur cette photo est "essentiellement" sur la lumière de l'intérieure. Du coup on a une exposition correcte de l'intérieure et complètement sur-exposer l'extérieure.

Si tu utilise le flash, cette fois le flash va éclairer un peu plus la lumière de l'intérieure. Donc l'appareil va corriger l'exposition en la diminuant... (l'intérieure est plus éclairé), du coup l'exposition de la lumière extérieure sera aussi diminuée...


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2005)

ah... bah voilà !! (2 cafés quand même !!  )


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Yvos, j'aime bien ta photo... perso les carrés blancs en surex sont parfaits par rapport à l'ambiance...
> 
> Macounette, elles sont belles tes photos avec une petite remarque pour la dernière... En fait, tu as deux possibilités (si je puis me permettre) :
> 
> ...


Merci Nightwalker, j'y ai encore réfléchi...

En fait pour le flash je préfère éviter car cela rendrait la photo trop homogène justement... or ce qui je pense fait son charme c'est ce contraste clair-obscur.... mais il faudrait que la lumière de la porte ne soit pas trop "aveuglante" comme c'est le cas maintenant... 

Vous feriez comment, les pros ? Jouer sur l'exposition ? retravailler dans Photoshop ? comment peut-on réduire le contraste dans une zone précise d'une image ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

un cineaste et un footballeur ....  











.


----------



## alan.a (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un cineaste et un footballeur ....



 

Une cleptomane


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alan.a (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ......





merci  :love: 

Capucine  n'a pas changée : toujours son  regard enchanteur


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Geiser ? Piscine ? L'eau des pâtes ?  

Les deux sont assez étranges, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## mactambour (4 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Je reste perplexe  ??? 

Jelly ?  

En tout état de cause je l'aime beaucoup, mais celle ci est plus facile à résoudre     






Elle s'appelle "Pierre de Ronsard"

 
​


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


Gel à raser ?


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

400 pages comme ça pour les mirettes, j'en redemande encore... :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Geiser ? Piscine ? L'eau des pâtes ?



Deuxième réponse : un remous banal dans la piscine, lorsque l'eau est en mouvement.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième réponse : un remous banal dans la piscine, lorsque l'eau est en mouvement.


et c'est superbe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

... plouf


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... plouf


 
Pfiou!!!  

Tu peux nous en dire plus sur la façon dont tu y es pris pour faire cette photo? J'imagine qu'il y avait au moins un pied et mode rafale. J'ai bon?

Idem pour la superbe photo de l'Amok


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... plouf




Elle est incroyable cette photo !!!       :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... plouf


 super !  
Mais t'a passé combien de temps pour la faire ? Et t'as laché combien de fraises ? (ou combien de fois une fraise ?)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

J'vous remrecie 

JP, la fraise dans une main la télécommande dans l'autre...
1/1000, mode rafale oui, sous mon velux à l'heure du zenith, polarisant pour les reflets...
Une grande bâche ne pour pas saloper ma chambre (couverte de draps blancs comme réflecteurs).
80  jetés pour 12 bien nettes j'en ai une autre ici, le flemme d'en compresser une autre 

El Chico 500g de fraises, cetaines ont servies plusieurs fois


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

Pas de fraises, mais je me suis essayé aux fleurs hier, dans le jardin familial...


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juillet 2005)

Elle est terrible la page 400, très riche en superbes photos... que dis je... que de belles photos...  

Macounette, tu peux essayer en faisant plusieurs prises et en modifiant à chaque fois les réglages... tu vas finir par tomber sur le "bon" réglage...

En tout cas, chapeau tout le monde... le niveau grimpe sérieusement là...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2005)

je préfère la deuxième ... elle est très belle  c'est quoi comme fleur  ?


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère la deuxième ... elle est très belle  c'est quoi comme fleur  ?



Un Amaryllis


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jc34 (4 Juillet 2005)

Allez je me lance, première photo sur ce super topic


----------



## mactambour (4 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Un Amaryllis



Je pencherai pour un Hémérocalle...


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Un Amaryllis


Tu l'as retouchée? les couleurs sont super chouettes...


----------



## mactambour (4 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... plouf



Tu peux "ramener ta fraise" !!!   

On ne te dira rien du tout du tout   

Ou plutôt si : C'est magnifique, même si tu as usé un demi kilo de fraises    



 :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me lance, première photo sur ce super topic


 
Pour un coup d'essais c'est un coup de maitre! 
Tres jolie


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


 

 
Indéfinissable... Végétal ? Minéral ? :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)

ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2005)

Que de belles images !     

Amok et Petit Scarabée.


----------



## Spyro (4 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ni l'un ni l'autre


Hydrocarbure ?


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Ha ? C'est pas une énoooorme émeraude en cabochon la tête en dessous ?


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hydrocarbure ?



ouais, c'est clair, c'est un truc en plastok


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je pencherai pour un Hémérocalle...


:mouais: Maintenant que tu me le dis  peut-être bien  :rose:   

@inano : Pour les couleurs, j'ai juste ressaturé un peu car le orange me paraissait plus clair que ce que j'avais pu voir, mais pas trop en fait...   

@Ice&fire : je pencherai pour du plastique non ?  Un saladier ?  

@jc34 : Impressionant


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas vraiment pour la beaute artistique des photos, mais c'etait un chouette moment...
j'ai trouvé ce pitit machin rigolo en haut de ma fenetre ce soir, c'est-y pas mignon?





Et d'un peu plus pres... 





je crois que c'est un lérot...
peut etre que quelqu'un peut confirmer...


----------



## jahrom (4 Juillet 2005)

Chez un pote... tout à l'heure... :love:


----------



## esope (5 Juillet 2005)

voici ma petite contribution: trois images de bébétes "macro-isées"...


----------



## ficelle (5 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ... plouf



allo Houston !

opération Deep Impact réussie !!!!!

immersion de l'astronef....


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2005)

Joao-Rodrigues, un artiste plasticien très sympa et dont j'aime beaucoup une partie du travail. J'ai profoté d'un achat pour visiter son atelier et prendre trois photos.


----------



## Gregg (5 Juillet 2005)

J'aime beaucoup la 2 Polo


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vraiment pour la beaute artistique des photos, mais c'etait un chouette moment...
> j'ai trouvé ce pitit machin rigolo en haut de ma fenetre ce soir, c'est-y pas mignon?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien un lérot, assez petit celui-là, et que l'on reconnaît bien à ses yeux masqués. Le lérot adore la laine de verre des doublages de toit, dans lequel il peut faire son nid, et il aime les fruits secs genre noix qu'il peut faire rouler sur ton plancher toute la nuit.

J'ai créé une association de défense des lérots, adhère, nous seront deux !


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Joao-Rodrigues, un artiste plasticien très sympa et dont j'aime beaucoup une partie du travail.



La sculpture sur barbe ?    Belles photos...   

J'en remets une petite, directement inspirée de certaines déjà vues ici... alors merci à vous :love: 






[edit]Il va faloir que je diversifie un peu mes compositions moi ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Il me rappelle quelque-un: «Ça tombe bien, mon frère est gendarme.»   C'est donc lui le frère?

Bravo Paul.


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

Superbes :love: la grande classe.   



Pour ma part, encore quelques-unes de la Suisse profonde.


----------



## jc34 (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette c'est quoi la 4eme avec les os ?? 





Et une petite photo de Jules prise ce we dans le jardin des parents


----------



## mactambour (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes :love: la grande classe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es un chef Macounette !!!

Voici le chien d'Agnès Sorel... Maîtresse de Charles VII et ayant demeuré au Logis Royal à Loches






  ​
Pim : j'adore le petit lérot... frérot de ma petite souris des champs et sauvée des eaux..


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Macounette c'est quoi la 4eme avec les os ??


C'est la mécanique d'un moulin à eau ancien.


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

oui, mais y'a quand même des os ! C'est pour faire quoi ?


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais y'a quand même des os ! C'est pour faire quoi ?


Pour la décoration je suppose.  ?
Aucune idée.


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




Tiens, je la connais cette photo !  :hein:


----------



## mactambour (5 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ni l'un ni l'autre








Un bonbon à la menthe...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juillet 2005)

non  faut mieux pas en avaler  .... je suis content de voir votre imagination...


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

un saladier art contemporain ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes :love: la grande classe.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, encore quelques-unes de la Suisse profonde.





J'aime bien tes jeux de composition, de cadrages/recadrages...       :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>





La gamelle du Toto ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


une toupie ?


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

Un point de réputation !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non  faut mieux pas en avaler  .... je suis content de voir votre imagination...




une bugie en gelée ?


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes jeux de composition, de cadrages/recadrages...       :love:


merci :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

_note importante: pensez à ne pas faire d'images trop lourdes. Regardez la pratique des anciens et des pros (petit-scarabée, iceandfire et amok... 450-500 pixels maxi, c'est idéal. Trop large, trop lourd, trop grand et cela ralentit et distord l'affichage des forums. Certains lisent ces forums en 56k voire en numéris. D'autres n'ont qu'un 800x600 sur leurs configurations. Pensez à eux._


----------



## I-bouk (5 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _note importante: pensez à ne pas faire d'images trop lourdes. Regardez la pratique des anciens et des pros (petit-scarabée, iceandfire et amok... 450-500 pixels maxi, c'est idéal. Trop large, trop lourd, trop grand et cela ralentit et distord l'affichage des forums. Certains lisent ces forums en 56k voire en numéris. D'autres n'ont qu'un 800x600 sur leurs configurations. Pensez à eux._



comment on peut faire pour régler ça taille précisément ?


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2005)

avec Tiger, ya un script automator pour le 480 pixels....


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> comment on peut faire pour régler ça taille précisément ?



y un petit logiciel qui s'appelle iZoom qui le fait très bien et très facilement...


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _note importante: pensez à ne pas faire d'images trop lourdes. Regardez la pratique des anciens et des pros (petit-scarabée, iceandfire et amok... 450-500 pixels maxi, c'est idéal. Trop large, trop lourd, trop grand et cela ralentit et distord l'affichage des forums. Certains lisent ces forums en 56k voire en numéris. D'autres n'ont qu'un 800x600 sur leurs configurations. Pensez à eux._


Désolée. :rose: C'est noté pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## mactambour (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Désolée. :rose: C'est noté pour la prochaine fois.



C'est bien   






  

 :love: ​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien



  

Tiens ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas posté des fenetres


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Juillet 2005)

Une soir, seul, en paix...


----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2005)

essai de photo "à la sauvette"... j'aime bien la composition circulaire que ca donne.


----------



## esope (6 Juillet 2005)

désolé   pour la taille de la photo je viens à peine de comprendre comment faire pour l'afficher en grand...   :rose:


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2005)

tu peux éditer tes messages 3 heures après le postage


----------



## benao (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

Vraiment cool cette photo !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _note importante: pensez à ne pas faire d'images trop lourdes. Regardez la pratique des anciens et des pros (petit-scarabée, iceandfire et amok... 450-500 pixels maxi, c'est idéal. Trop large, trop lourd, trop grand et cela ralentit et distord l'affichage des forums. Certains lisent ces forums en 56k voire en numéris. D'autres n'ont qu'un 800x600 sur leurs configurations. Pensez à eux._



Heureusement qu'Alèm a rappelé les consignes quelques messages plus haut.  

«Vas-y pousse-toi de là que je poste ma photo...»


----------



## benao (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'Alèm a rappelé les consignes quelques messages plus haut.
> 
> «Vas-y pousse-toi de là que je poste ma photo...»




desole, je ne suis ni un ancien, ni un pro........
je ne pousse personne pour mettre ma photo.....mais je la mets quand meme....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> desole, je ne suis ni un ancien, ni un pro........
> je ne pousse personne pour mettre ma photo.....mais je la mets quand meme....



Qui parle d'être, un pro, un ancien ou je ne sais quoi? Il suffit juste d'un peu de bon sens, et de lire _aussi_ les messages des autres, surtout lorsqu'ils sont postés quelques lignes plus haut. 

Merci d'avoir rectifié.


----------



## mactambour (6 Juillet 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

>



Cette image... Je l'aime beaucoup.. beaucoup de mouvement, beaucoup de couleurs beaucoup de tout qui fait qu'elle est très réussie à mon gout..    

Bravo  

 



PS : Bonne dimension car s'est ouverte très facilement avec mon Modem de campagne....


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Juillet 2005)

Je suis alle ecouter un ami qui donnait un concert du cote de la 1ere avenue...


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2005)

tu vas pouvoir faire des bons chewings gums avec toute cette chlorophylle


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

>


J'aime bien tes verts


----------



## mactambour (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes verts



Et moi aussi    

Et j'aime aussi les rouges de images de dendrimere et leur mouvement.  


Gump le chat est venu prendre ses quartiers d'été     






​


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2005)

on dirait un tableau  cool le matou


----------



## nikolo (7 Juillet 2005)

Sauf le flash qui gache legerement la photo.

Beau sujet et belle mise en scene sinon.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2005)

sans flash ya contre jour  et du coup plus de matou


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes verts


Merci :rose:
Décidément, cet arbuste de Forsythia juste devant mon balcon me fascine. 
J'en profite tant qu'il est là; dans 6 semaines, je ne le verrai plus.


----------



## mfay (7 Juillet 2005)

Vindiou, 

Une photo toute simple, mais belles couleurs !

J'suis admiratif


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pouvoir faire des bons chewings gums avec toute cette chlorophylle


 yeah :love:

d'ailleurs on va forcer un peu la dose. 







surpris un en pleine séance de toilette :


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Vindiou,
> 
> Une photo toute simple, mais belles couleurs !
> 
> J'suis admiratif


merci :rose:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> yeah :love:
> 
> d'ailleurs on va forcer un peu la dose.



là, ça marche mal. tu as des reflets sur les feuilles derrière qui donne un arrière-plan blanchouillard qui est bof (ça arrive et c'est bien d'apprendre aussi  )


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> là, ça marche mal. tu as des reflets sur les feuilles derrière qui donne un arrière-plan blanchouillard qui est bof (ça arrive et c'est bien d'apprendre aussi  )


bien sûr et c'est pour ça que je poste mes photos - pour apprendre  

les taches blanches c'est de l'eau sur les branches environnantes... il venait de pleuvoir et le soleil est sorti un court moment.
moi j'aime bien l'effet que ça fait, mais sans doute qu'un arrière-plan plus foncé aurait mieux fait ressortir la feuille...

en tout cas merci de tes commentaires


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2005)

Petit coin de PAradis...    :love: ​


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2005)

* Pour remonter les Pointus...*  
​


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Cette image... Je l'aime beaucoup.. beaucoup de mouvement, beaucoup de couleurs beaucoup de tout



Et surtout beaucoup de temps de pose. 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Gump le chat est venu prendre ses quartiers d'été





superbe     
c'est tellement joli que j'ai du mal a croire que c'est une foto    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Petit coin de PAradis...    :love:




c'est là ton repaire secret ?      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2005)

Ispahan






bonne journée

(ps: si je vous saoule avec mes photos de touristes, n'hésitez pas à me le dire  )


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Pour remonter les Pointus...*
> ​



Ah les inondations dans les parkings, c'est toujours emmerdant.....

Très jolie photo


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ispahan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est où ?


----------



## benao (8 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est où ?



en Iran, non?


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2005)

Oui, Ispahan, c'est en Iran


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite pour le soir



Est-ce le bazar de Téhéran ?



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ispahan



As-tu vu le plafond du hall d'Ali-Gapou ? 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce le bazar de Téhéran ?


 
Non, c'est celui de Tabriz, le plus plus vieux (après celui d'Alep) mais le plus grand du moyen orient  



> As-tu vu le plafond du hall d'Ali-Gapou ?
> :love: :love:


 
Yep, mais il y avait des rénovations en cours, un peu plus difficile d'apprécier.


----------



## alan.a (8 Juillet 2005)

Mes souvenirs sont très flous mais mon père ne cesse de me parler du bazar de Téhéran  
Sur ses films super 8, il y a d'autres merveilles, mais la visite d'Ali-Gapou reste un beau moment.

C'est un de mes rêves de remettre mes pas dans mes pas, ceux du temps où je chaussais du 29


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juillet 2005)

Si tout se passe bien, je serai en Iran courant septembre... il me semblait bien que c'était l'Iran, mais bon, j'ai lu vite so...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2005)




----------



## bouilla (8 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est pas ta nana !!!


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2005)

tu as déjà vu sa nana ? elle est classssssssssssse !


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

test3.....4...


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Juillet 2005)

oui, là aussi ca marche


----------



## AntoineD (9 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> test3.....4...



l'image a vraiment de la classe... dommage pour le cadrage 
tu aurais pû sacrément profiter de cette croix, etc. 

Tu y retournes bientôt ?


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas ta nana !!!



non !  c'est dans un pub à Portsmouth...  :love: la vie quoi !  guiness et le N.M.E du jour, un ptit clopio pour les poteaux et hop ! :love: ....

Oui Ma Nana est classe en effet Rémi  bouilla n'a vu qu'un photomaton par ichat, toi tu l'as vu en live l'an dernier  ...


----------



## jc34 (9 Juillet 2005)

Croissant du soir, bonsoir :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Juillet 2005)

C'est de saison, non ?



Canon EOS 300D - 1/500 - f:5,6 - ISO 100 - 55 mm


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juillet 2005)

Saint Emilion sous la pluie hier... 
Connu pour son vin, c'est aussi un joli petit village où on peut piqueniquer dans les vignes...


















​


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2005)

_[psssssttt !! point trop n'en faut ! poste la plus belle de ta journée, cela t'obligera à être objectif. l'éditing est une discipline rude mais nécessaire.  ]_


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _[psssssttt !! point trop n'en faut ! poste la plus belle de ta journée, cela t'obligera à être objectif. l'éditing est une discipline rude mais nécessaire.  ]_



J'ai essayé et c'est un sport très difficile...   j'en ai choisi quatre parmi ??? et j'ai réduit au max la taille des photos, en moyenne 70Ko. Promis, je ferai différemment la prochaine fois...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

vous connaissez ? (ou reconnaissez ?)


----------



## alan.a (10 Juillet 2005)

oh, c'est Lyon (c'était vachement dur à trouver vu le nom du fichier )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

t'as triché !

mais c'est quoi à lyon ??? hé !


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2005)

fourviere ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

bravo !   

tu ne serais pas de lyon par hasard ?
ou tu t'es renseigné ?


----------



## alan.a (10 Juillet 2005)

Fourvière est quand même un peu légèrement bcp connu, même des paysans normands


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (11 Juillet 2005)

y manque U2, là, dans ta photo...


----------



## esope (11 Juillet 2005)

macro d'escargot...










ca va ce format là pour les images?
bye nico


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2005)

Réponse à Antoine : 

c'est le plus beau compliment que tu pouvais me faire  :love: ... boulage à vie


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


 
Chouette  

C'est un hommage à _Never let me down again de DM_?


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

brume.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Chouette
> 
> C'est un hommage à _Never let me down again de DM_?



Même chatiment que pour Antoine   :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

Ice -> Moi c'est à Stranger Than Paradise qu'elle me fait penser ta photo  
mais bon je l'ai vu il y a longtemps, longtemps,...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon well well  :love:  merci Flo, toi t'es déjà chatié régulièrement alors...   :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2005)

ça va bouler, chérie ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Superbes. :love:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> brume.



On dirait un dessin au fusin... très chouette...


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juillet 2005)

Pendant le G8 en juin 2003 à Genève





[/IMG]


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

ça me fait penser à mon lycée en mai  ... Je pourrai retrouver des photos


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juillet 2005)

hahahahah allez encore une pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

là aussi y'a eut la police


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Juillet 2005)

hahaha


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

salut tout le monde, pas de CRS de mon côté


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

comment vous faîtes pour que l'image s'affiche dans le message et non en vignette   

et pis j'vais utilisé tout mon quotat de pièces jointes, j'peux plus poster alors  :affraid:


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> comment vous faîtes pour que l'image s'affiche dans le message et non en vignette
> 
> et pis j'vais utilisé tout mon quotat de pièces jointes, j'peux plus poster alors  :affraid:



la solution est de stocker l'image sur un espace perso, comme cela, tu peux l'insérer en grand. tu dois pouvoir le faire avec ton fournisseur d'accès. Tout est expliqué ici...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la solution est de stocker l'image sur un espace perso, comme cela, tu peux l'insérer en grand. tu dois pouvoir le faire avec ton fournisseur d'accès. Tout est expliqué ici...



ok merci   j'attendrais donc d'avoir fini mon site   mais on est plusieurs dessus alors avec les vacances   je continuerais en pièces jointes   mais on peut les virer au bout d'un moment ces pièces jointes  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... mais on peut les virer au bout d'un moment ces pièces jointes  :mouais:




Oui, dans ton tableau de bord, tout en bas à gauche, tu as un menu pièces jointes.
Il te suffira de cocher en face de celles que tu veux supprimer.


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde, pas de CRS de mon côté



Superbe !


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2005)

plutot oui...


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Juillet 2005)

C'etait hier, a Central Park ou j'ai passe mon apres-midi sur ce banc...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ok merci   j'attendrais donc d'avoir fini mon site   mais on est plusieurs dessus alors avec les vacances   je continuerais en pièces jointes   mais on peut les virer au bout d'un moment ces pièces jointes  :mouais:



Pour ma part, j'ai créé à la racine de mon site un dossier "stock" où je mets toutes les photos postées ici. Ainsi, les photos ne sont pas tributaires d'un éventuel changement de la mise en forme du site, etc.  

Je trouve que c'est une très mauvaise idée de linker vers des images présente dans des galeries. Le jour où on a envie de remettre en ordre le truc, tous les liens depuis des sites distants meurent.


----------



## mactambour (12 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde, pas de CRS de mon côté



Je n'ai pas vu d'arbres en fleurs mais des fleurs tomber sur du bonheur    






  
​


----------



## Macounette (12 Juillet 2005)

Très belle photo, mactambour


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

D'accord avec Macounette !    :love: 

De mon côté, dimanche, une petite promenade s'imposait après la délicieuse truffade de madame Besson ! :affraid: :love:


----------



## benao (12 Juillet 2005)

brume.....(bis)


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juillet 2005)

Superbe


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> brume.....(bis)


 
Une ressemblance avec les décors de Riven.


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Juillet 2005)

Heu mais c'est joli tout plein par ici partout


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2005)

Yeah, superbe et très ... sensuelle  :love:


----------



## mactambour (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Yeah, superbe et très ... sensuelle  :love:



Oui... toutes superbes, la brume, le petit ruisseau qui court dans la prairie (Haute Loire ???) La fleur caressée par de jolies mains...

je me régale    

Merci à tous

 :love:


----------



## benao (12 Juillet 2005)

au même endroit......


----------



## argothian22 (12 Juillet 2005)

J'était jamais venu dans ce coin là de mac gé mais c'est vraiment sympa ici et voir toutes ces magnifiques photos 

chapeau


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'était jamais venu dans ce coin là de mac gé mais c'est vraiment sympa ici et voir toutes ces magnifiques photos
> 
> chapeau


 
Tiens pour toi (Forza Bastia)


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> voir plus haut pour l'image


_rhâââââ le format 4/3 :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour toi (Forza Bastia)




tampi si c'est seulement pour lui   
moi aussi je l'aime beaucoup cette photo   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Heu mais c'est joli tout plein par ici partout




on dirait une image pour une occasion " d'amour"   

tres belle    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tampi si c'est seulement pour lui


 
Nan c'est pour tout le monde mais cette photo a été prise a quelques km de Bastia


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Juillet 2005)

Merci tous.
 En fait c'est une photo que j'ai faite il y a déjà plus d'un an, sur une terrasse. Ces temps-ci j'ai le doigt bloqué... je fait d'autre choses on va dire. Mais par contre je viens voir chaque jours ici et vraiment ça pète ! Alors vos compliments me font très plaisir    merci.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai créé à la racine de mon site un dossier "stock" où je mets toutes les photos postées ici. Ainsi, les photos ne sont pas tributaires d'un éventuel changement de la mise en forme du site, etc.
> 
> Je trouve que c'est une très mauvaise idée de linker vers des images présente dans des galeries. Le jour où on a envie de remettre en ordre le truc, tous les liens depuis des sites distants meurent.



merci pour le conseil   ça me parait très avisé


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2005)

Prise de l'avion au retour...





Prise au bord de la piscine...





Dans la chambre d'hotel...


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans la chambre d'hotel...




Elle me plaît bien celle-ci !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Prise au bord de la piscine...






au numérique ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

ah l'agitation continuelle des nioubies, ça me rappelle Taho dans sa jeunesse...


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Prise au bord de la piscine...
> 
> au numérique ?



Oui c'est au numérique (iXus 40)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah l'agitation continuelle des nioubies, ça me rappelle Taho dans sa jeunesse...



tu utilises donc un nioubmètre ... mmm


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est au numérique (iXus 40)



comme quoi pas besoin d'un reflexe pour de bonnes photos mais de bons reflexes


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises donc un nioubmètre ... mmm




pas besoin, il suffit de voir comment tu t'agites partout : une vraie nioube l'autruche !


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Le premier "concours" photo est terminé 

plus d'infos par là 

Le thème était "maman", chacun a eu plutôt tendance à photographier sa mère... sans doute un peu dommage, mais l'enthousiasme du coup d'envoi nous promet sans doute de belles surprises sur les prochains thèmes


----------



## I-bouk (12 Juillet 2005)

Et le prochain thème sera ???


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a proposé ça


----------



## Yakamya (13 Juillet 2005)

Nouvelle petite image


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> N°6 a proposé ça



Oui, mais ça, ce n'est pas *LE concours du mois de juillet*,
et c'est à g.robinson de donner le thème de ce mois-ci.


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour toi (Forza Bastia)



Merci trés jolie photo mais tu as oublié de montrer l'essentiel : "Les jolies filles corses sur la plage"   Bonne vacance


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Juillet 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (13 Juillet 2005)

Ouah cool on dirait les Vosges ! 




(...je rigole.  )


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

Il est beau mon bateau !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau mon bateau !!


 
Joli en effet (mais l'image est un peu grande...).

A propos de noir et blanc, je me suis dernierement posé cette question: vaut il mieux prendre la photo directement en N&B grace au reglage idoine de l'APN ou est il préférable de passer d'une photo couleur au N&B par différentes manipulations logicielles? 
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

Je ne suis pas un expert sur la question mais il semblent naturel qu'il vaut mieux prendre le photo directement en N&B pour que les reflets, les lumières et les couleurs soient le plus naturel possible !

Ce que aucun logiciel ne pourra faire !! Mais c'est mon avis !

Voici le résultat :


http://photos4.flickr.com/7917818_219d1879d8.jpg?v=0


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A propos de noir et blanc, je me suis dernierement posé cette question: vaut il mieux prendre la photo directement en N&B grace au reglage idoine de l'APN ou est il préférable de passer d'une photo couleur au N&B par différentes manipulations logicielles?
> Qu'en pensez vous?


je me dis qu'en prenant la photo en couleur on a plus de possibilité ( la garder telle quelle ou la mettre en N&B ... ) ... et puis j'ai remarqué, quand je changeait une photo couleur en N&B "par différentes manipulations logicielles" , la qualité n'était pas mauvaise du tout ( les photos de rues qu'il y a dans ma galerie, était en couleur au départ ) alors je crois que je préfère faire comme ça ...


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

ahah... bonne question. Vincent Luc pourrait bien te répondre, il ya eut plusieurs articles sur le passage couleur->N&B dans Réponses Photo ces derniers mois. C'est une très bonne question. Il me semble que la gestion du noir et blanc est assez fade sur les APN que j'ai eu en main (je les connais à peu près tous mais je ne les teste pas tous  ). et les bidouilles couleur->N&B garderait une bonne dynamique (ce qui est une chose très importante en N&B).



[ps : effectivement, je vous rappelle que 450 pixels voire 500 pixels maxi sont une bonne taille pour un affichage convenable sur les forums pour *tous* les posteurs et qu'il faut aussi penser à limiter le poids. merci pour tout le monde]


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

[ps : en argentique, j'aurais fait monter la densité dans le ciel et assez facilement, le ciel est trop vide au-dessus du bateau]


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [ps : en argentique, j'aurais fait monter la densité dans le ciel et assez facilement, le ciel est trop vide au-dessus du bateau]



Si on met plus de ciel on perd alors toute la profondeur qu'offre le filet et c'est dommage car c'est ce qui fais le charme de cette photo


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que la gestion du noir et blanc est assez fade sur les APN que j'ai eu en main (je les connais à peu près tous mais je ne les teste pas tous  ). et les bidouilles couleur->N&B garderait une bonne dynamique (ce qui est une chose très importante en N&B).


 
C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait 

D'ailleurs pour ceux que ca interesse je viens de trouver ce tuto sur 3 façons de passer de la couleur au N&B avec toshop


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

Je sais que j'ai déja posté une photo aujourd'hui mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous montrer une des plus belles de ma collec'. Je trouve qu'elle dégage énormèment de choses 
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si on met plus de ciel on perd alors toute la profondeur qu'offre le filet et c'est dommage car c'est ce qui fais le charme de cette photo



pas forcément, mais il faudrait passer ensuite par photoshop pour arriver à faire des masquages comme au labo, le problème est alors le bruit dans les ombres (sur le filet ici), j'essayerais de faire un truc avec ta photo pour tester. pour la deuxième photo, je ne sais pas, assez énigmatique mais ne fournissant pas peut-être assez d'informations mais la lumière douce convient bien au sujet et à la peau de la demoiselle. En tout cas, c'est une photo  qui arrête le regard. 

pour jpmiss : le lien correspond à l'un des articles effectivement !


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un expert sur la question mais il semblent naturel qu'il vaut mieux prendre le photo directement en N&B pour que les reflets, les lumières et les couleurs soient le plus naturel possible !
> 
> Ce que aucun logiciel ne pourra faire !! Mais c'est mon avis !
> 
> ...




sur ta photo FlickR (  copain !), j'aime bien la lumière sur la joue et le visage se reflétant dans le miroir. continue le noir et blanc et je ne sais pas si tu en fais mais n'hésites pas à le faire aussi en pellicule (genre Ilford FP4 et HP5  au vu de tes photos pour avoir des rendus similaires).


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que j'ai déja posté une photo aujourd'hui mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous montrer une de mes plus belles. Je trouve qu'elle dégage énormèment de choses
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Elle est belle effectivement cette photo, mais comparé à ton bateau, il manque quelque chose que je n'arrive pas à décrire. Peut-être justement que c'est un peu trop lisse... ???


Pour Yakamya, j'aime beaucoup ton arraigné...


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2005)

pukmac a dit:
			
		

> dans le metro londonien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ca fait froid dans le dos, en pensant que quelques jours après...


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

On a pas mal parlé des différentes méthodes possibles pour passer en N&B. à lire  

A mon avis il est mieux de prendre une photo en RVB pour ensuite la passer en N&B tout simplement parce qu'on peut opérer cette conversion sur chacune des couches (comprendre couleur) et ainsi s'offrir une plus grande plage de possibilités.


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas forcément, mais il faudrait passer ensuite par photoshop pour arriver à faire des masquages comme au labo, le problème est alors le bruit dans les ombres (sur le filet ici), j'essayerais de faire un truc avec ta photo pour tester.



Content qu'elle te plaise j'attend le résultat avec impatiente.

Mais ce qui est dommage dans cette photo c'est que le mat est coupé cela aurait été tellement beau si il y avait un chemin à suivre pour le regard qui aille du bas du filet jusqu'en haut du mat !!! mais ca aucun logiciel ne peut le faire 


En ce qui concerne la deuxième photo il est vrai que sur ce post fond blanc elle est fade mais quand je la regarde chez moi sur fond noir cela est plus harmonieux et on ressent plus de chose surtout dans le mouvement et les effets ...


----------



## argothian22 (13 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Elle est belle effectivement cette photo, mais comparé à ton bateau, il manque quelque chose que je n'arrive pas à décrire. Peut-être justement que c'est un peu trop lisse... ???



Tu as raison mais le contexte dans lequelle se trouve cette photo avec du rouge, du blanc, du violet la rend trés fade et lisse comme tu dis mais si par exemple tu la mets dans son élémént le Noir et blanc elle te paraîtra comme à moi c'est à dire magnifique !! et avec plein de secret


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison mais le contexte dans lequelle se trouve cette photo avec du rouge, du blanc, du violet la rend trés fade et lisse comme tu dis mais si par exemple tu la mets dans son élémént le Noir et blanc elle te paraîtra comme à moi c'est à dire magnifique !! et avec plein de secret



Il y a peut-être aussi mon écran... je suis au travail en ce moment et mon écran CRT est un peu fade effectivement... sans compter les reflets dessus


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs pour ceux que ca interesse je viens de trouver ce tuto sur 3 façons de passer de la couleur au N&B avec toshop



Je me suis amusé a utiliser la 3eme méthode et c'est vrai que les possibilités sont énormes (associé a un effet de vignetage):
















J'ai aussi fait des essais en bichromie, ca rend pas mal non plus mais je vais pas vous poster tous mes bricolages   

PS: les originaux des photos ci dessus son visibles sur mon site a la rubrique "Irlande" pour ceux qui voudraient comparer avec le résultat final


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis amusé a utiliser la 3eme méthode et c'est vrai que les possibilités sont énormes (associé a un effet de vignetage):
> 
> 
> J'ai aussi fait des essais en bichromie, ca rend pas mal non plus mais je vais pas vous poster tous mes bricolages
> ...


 
chouette  

j'ai une légère préférence pour tes versions N&B, bien que les originaux couleurs soient supers


----------



## Macounette (13 Juillet 2005)

Très chouette tes photos d'Irlande, jpmiss  :love:


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2005)

Ça claque !  :love: 
Et merci à toi, Allan et Alem pour les infos et les liens à ce sujet


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi tu me rajoutes 2 L et pas à Alèm ?? 

Très chouette jpmiss, mais je trouve un peu dur.
(un chti mail avec les originaux pour une autre version ? juste par curiosité )


----------



## Yakamya (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On a pas mal parlé des différentes méthodes possibles pour passer en N&B. à lire
> 
> A mon avis il est mieux de prendre une photo en RVB pour ensuite la passer en N&B tout simplement parce qu'on peut opérer cette conversion sur chacune des couches (comprendre couleur) et ainsi s'offrir une plus grande plage de possibilités.


oui c'est vrai le mélangeur de couche sur photoshop c'est plus pécis ... Mais pour le numérique 
 parce qu'en argentique c'est moche un tirage N&B a partir d'un négatif couleurs !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette jpmiss, mais je trouve un peu dur.


Je l'ai fait expres 


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (un chti mail avec les originaux pour une autre version ? juste par curiosité )



Ok ca roule


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça, ce n'est pas *LE concours du mois de juillet*,
> et c'est à g.robinson de donner le thème de ce mois-ci.




c'est quoi ce thème alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On a pas mal parlé des différentes méthodes possibles pour passer en N&B. à lire
> 
> A mon avis il est mieux de prendre une photo en RVB pour ensuite la passer en N&B tout simplement parce qu'on peut opérer cette conversion sur chacune des couches (comprendre couleur) et ainsi s'offrir une plus grande plage de possibilités.



tout a fait. Entièrement d'accord


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu me rajoutes 2 L et pas à Alèm ??
> 
> Très chouette jpmiss, mais je trouve un peu dur.
> (un chti mail avec les originaux pour une autre version ? juste par curiosité )




parce que tu es plus zêlé que moi sûrement !! 

moi j'aime bien les photos de jpmiss, je trouve ça effectivement trop dur quand le ciel devient blanc mais en gros, ça marche pas mal... 

maintenant on passe au mode _multigrade_ et ce sera parfait !


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

Voici deux propositions, reste à voir si ça convient au client 
(j'ai un peu poussé l'ambiance )










pour la troisième, c'est pas terrible ...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

je préfère ces versions là   ( les originales en couleurs étaient très belles ) ... mais c'est pas complètement du N&B , si ?


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juillet 2005)

Chez un pote :


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juillet 2005)

elle a de la gueule, la seconde


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> elle a de la gueule, la seconde


la deuxième dont tu parles, c'est celle de jpmisse revue par alan ? 

sur celle là j'ai l'impression d'un mouvement qu'il n'y avait pas , ni dans l'originale en couleur ni dans la première N&B de jpmiss


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> elle a de la gueule, la seconde




Je touve qu'Alan a su rendre un coté plus dramatique dans la première, plus fidèle à la lumière d'Irlande.
Parce que sans aucun doute c'était déjà dans l'original JP   ALan 

Pour les N&B le RAW désaturé, puis jeu sur les couches (voire la température) donne de très bons résultats je trouve.


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère ces versions là   ( les originales en couleurs étaient très belles ) ... mais c'est pas complètement du N&B , si ?



N & B ton chaud, tout à fait possible en véritable noir & blanc 

Et si on enlève juste le calque de désaturation, on retrouve de la couleur bien dopée


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je touve qu'Alan a su rendre un coté plus dramatique dans la première, plus fidèle à la lumière d'Irlande.
> Parce que sans aucun doute c'était déjà dans l'original JP   ALan
> 
> Pour les N&B le RAW désaturé, puis jeu sur les couches (voire la température) donne de très bons résultats je trouve.



Oui, il y avait tout ce qu'il fallait dans les clichés de jpmiss, je n'ai rien ajouté, juste bricolé quelques calques de réglages avec leurs masques.

Je ne RAWte pas encore, mais je te fais confiance 

Quant à cette lumière, c'est aussi celle de ma douce Bretagne :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

essai n°1


j'ai réussi !!!!!!!


----------



## Yakamya (13 Juillet 2005)

un 'tite image


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> un 'tite image




t'as négativé un positif ?


----------



## Yakamya (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> t'as négativé un positif ?


plus ou moins, en fait il s'git d'une solarisation


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> plus ou moins, en fait il s'git d'une solarisation



sur photoshop filtre>effet>solarisation ou quelque chose comme ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y avait tout ce qu'il fallait dans les clichés de jpmiss, je n'ai rien ajouté, juste bricolé quelques calques de réglages avec leurs masques.
> 
> Je ne RAWte pas encore, mais je te fais confiance
> 
> Quant à cette lumière, c'est aussi celle de ma douce Bretagne :love:  :love:




Un exemple de RAW (pensé en N&B à la prise) désaturé...etc

Mais je ne suis pas un bon exemple pour les noirs et blancs on peut dire
que je me "rabat" dessus quand il y a trop de couleurs...pour faire de la couleur.








Rahh quand même la lumière d'Irlande  :love:  J'adore bien sur la Bretagne    Et la Normandie aussi   :love:  :love:


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple de RAW (pensé en N&B à la prise) désaturé...etc
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas un bon exemple pour les noirs et blancs on peut dire
> que je me "rabat" dessus quand il y a trop de couleurs...pour faire de la couleur.



La gamme de gris est belle et complète, un petit ton chaud pour finir ?  



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Rahh quand même la lumière d'Irlande  :love:  J'adore bien sur la Bretagne    Et la Normandie aussi   :love:  :love:



Et dans 15 jours je suis en Ecosse avec tout mon petit monde  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

tu vas nous faire un chtit reportage dis :rose:


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

argh ça cause ton chaud !!!! vive les bergger froids ! 

dites, juste pour être polémique : il est où le grain dans vos photos ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dites, juste pour être polémique : il est où le grain dans vos photos ?


c'est quoi le grain ? ( vi vi j'ai soif d'apprendre  ... enfin c'est peut-être pas l'endroit pour poser la question ... )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> un petit ton chaud pour finir ?



Absolument, octobre, Marseille vieux port vers 14-15h si je me souviens bien.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et dans 15 jours je suis en Ecosse avec tout mon petit monde  :love:  :love:  :love:




Les homards et les coquillages à manger sur place sur le port de Oban  L'ile de Sky   et le nord ... le nord

Les lumières exeptionelles des Higlands pffff...

On y a passé 3 semaines en 2001 sans résa en self catering, quels souvenirs, j'ai pratiquement pas fait de photo 

(pleut enormément en Août )


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le grain ? ( vi vi j'ai soif d'apprendre  ... enfin c'est peut-être pas l'endroit pour poser la question ... )



Qui a un beau portrait avec un grain assez poussé pour Maiwen... ?


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> argh ça cause ton chaud !!!! vive les bergger froids !
> 
> dites, juste pour être polémique : il est où le grain dans vos photos ?



Quel vaste débat celui des tonalités des papiers !!!
Je n'ai jamais utilisé de papier Bergger, juste des films autopositifs.

Quant au grain, il est resté coincé dans les cables 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Les homards et les coquillages à manger sur place sur le port de Oban  L'ile de Sky   et le nord ... le nord
> 
> Les lumières exeptionelles des Higlands pffff...
> 
> On y a passé 3 semaines en 2001 sans résa en self catering, quels souvenirs, j'ai pratiquement pas fait de photo



Oban, on y passe  
En gros, on fait un tour, avec pas mal de temps dans le nord. On fait tout en auberge de jeunesse, à 5 c'est plus pratique. Et puis on trouve de petites auberges pas mal en Ecosse.

Pour la photo, j'hésite encore entre compact numérique avec 6x6 et compact numérique avec caméra HDV ...



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (pleut enormément en Août )



C'est pour ça qu'on y va, on fuit les grosses chaleurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> un petit ton chaud pour finir ?



D'ailleurs à la revoir aujourd'hui je la traiterais de façon plus douce !! La sonde de calibrage... ça change la vue


----------



## Yakamya (13 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> sur photoshop filtre>effet>solarisation ou quelque chose comme ça ...


ouais voila c'est ça, ou tu peux asser par les coubes, mais je ne me suis pas embeté (meme si je trouve que les solarisations photoshop sont souvent trop importantes...


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quel vaste débat celui des tonalités des papiers !!!
> Je n'ai jamais utilisé de papier Bergger, juste des films autopositifs.
> 
> Quant au grain, il est resté coincé dans les cables



  



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour la photo, j'hésite encore entre compact numérique avec 6x6 et compact numérique avec caméra HDV ...




6x6 et camera HDV...


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

Ca fait bcp pour un seul homme !!!

Surtout que suite à mes (mes)aventures médicales, j'ai ordre de me ménager (ce qui me gonfle, mais bon ...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 6x6 et camera HDV...



J'étais entrain d'y réfléchir et j'aurais dit ça aussi... le compact numérique ne prend pas trop de place non plus, les trois


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

Mais là je vais y rester !!!

Le 6 x 6 c'est avec le pied Gitzo en fonte (je ne sais pas m'en passer) et la HDV + accessoires c'est un sac à dos Trekker complet.


----------



## fdlandas (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, 

cela fait plusieurs semaines que je consulte ce topic sur "Poster vos plus belles photos"... et franchement, je suis émerveillé de voir la créativité et le coup d'oeil de chacun des participants de cette section de forum... BRAVO à tous !!! Je suis passé sur mac (Pwb 12" SD) en avril, je ne le regrette pas du tout et les forums Mac sont quand même nettement plus réactifs et sympathiques que certains forums Wind...

Enfin, j'aimerai vous faire partager une ou deux de mes réalisations... mais comment fait on pour intégrer une image dans un message? j'ai essayer plusieurs trucs, mais pas moyen... si il y a une bonne âme pour me guider... en MP, cela évitera de polluer le topic... Merci par avance !

P'tit  bonsoir du plat pays par un ch'ti mac'user...!!!

En vous remerciant de partager vos clichés.

FD


----------



## fdlandas (13 Juillet 2005)

euh, pardon, il semblerai que cela ait marché!!!

FD


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2005)

pas mal ta photo... ah et bienvenue


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2005)

Wahou, très jolie la photo...  :love: et bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Qui a un beau portrait avec un grain assez poussé pour Maiwen... ?



Attendez... laissez-moi fouiller...


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juillet 2005)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'aimerai vous faire partager une ou deux de mes réalisations... mais comment fait on pour intégrer une image dans un message? j'ai essayer plusieurs trucs, mais pas moyen... si il y a une bonne âme pour me guider... en MP, cela évitera de polluer le topic... Merci par avance !



Hum... on en a longuement parlé... dans ce topic et d'autres... rien qu'en remontant les pages, ici même... je crois qu'il y a même un topic dédié  

Mais, bien sûr : bienvenue sur le forum !


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juillet 2005)

Bon, quelqu'un demandait ce qu'est le grain, sur une photo (n&b ou pas d'ailleurs...) :







eh bien c'est ça :






Je crois que c'était de la tri-X, poussée à 1200.

Le grain, c'est... les petits grains que tu vois  (!)

Bon, là, c'est un extrait de tirage de lecture (= pas top la qualität), mais tu peux te faire une idée


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux propositions, reste à voir si ça convient au client



Whaow!   
What a fuck!!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2005)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> cela fait plusieurs semaines que je consulte ce topic sur "Poster vos plus belles photos"... et franchement, je suis émerveillé de voir la créativité et le coup d'oeil de chacun des participants de cette section de forum... BRAVO à tous !!! Je suis passé sur mac (Pwb 12" SD) en avril, je ne le regrette pas du tout et les forums Mac sont quand même nettement plus réactifs et sympathiques que certains forums Wind...
> 
> ...




Bienvenue sur Mac et MacG FD ! 

Pour  insérer des images, c'est par ici !  

Jolie photo !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le grain ? ( vi vi j'ai soif d'apprendre  ... enfin c'est peut-être pas l'endroit pour poser la question ... )



c'est ça :  voici un "crop" une capture d'écran à 100 % ...
film t-max 3200 ISO dév Agfa rodinal 1 + 50 ...


----------



## bauer (14 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait froid dans le dos, en pensant que quelques jours après...




tu as repris le metro depuis ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2005)

bauer a dit:
			
		

> tu as repris le metro depuis ?




Ce n'est pas Sylko, mais pukmac qui a pris cette photo dans le métro de Londres.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2005)

bauer a dit:
			
		

> tu as repris le metro depuis ?



moi je monte dans ma voiture tous les jours....


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

Thanx AntoineD et IceandFire


----------



## alan.a (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le grain ? ( vi vi j'ai soif d'apprendre  ... enfin c'est peut-être pas l'endroit pour poser la question ... )





[mode vieux con] Quand je dis qu'il y a des choses qui se perdent, hein , ho, hein , que j'dis[/mode vieux con] 

Ce matin, reveil cotoneux






Et le chien tente de marcher sur les murs


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

sinon sympa la première photo, c'est quand même huachement brumeux par chez toi...


----------



## alan.a (14 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> sinon sympa la première photo, c'est quand même huachement brumeux par chez toi...



Merci pour la photo.
Notre coteau est "coincé" entre une forêt d'un côté et le bocage avec la Seine à 800 m de l'autre, du coup, on a souvent ces ambiances au réveil, surtout pdt l'automne / hiver

Quelques temps plus tard






Wouyou, j'ai un peu poussé le flashy !!!


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai poussé le flashy


----------



## alan.a (14 Juillet 2005)

Je serais très curieux de connaître le dispositif qui te permet de te photographier en même temps que tu roules !!!

Tu places ton appareil sur un genre de mât accroché à l'arrière droit de ta voiture ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

nan !  je suis passager  et je tiens l'appareil collé au pare-brise, au 17 mm


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

ice : et la taille alors !!  comment veux-tu que je fasse respecter mes ordres si même toi mon chéri tu ne respectes pâs mes instructions !!


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

en passant, je trouve marrant de voir le truc en v en plastoc qui signale une sortie d'autoroute !! 

la prochaine fois que je me fais doubler par une bimota, j'essaye de faire pareil !! quoique... ça sera dur alors !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

Pardon  .... c'est un format inhabituel pour moi :mode saint avec auréole: .... le panoramique :love: je referais plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> nan !  je suis passager  et je tiens l'appareil collé au pare-brise, au 17 mm




pareil     

pendant que l'homme conduit, la femme fotographie   









lugano


----------



## alan.a (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois que je me fais doubler par une bimota, j'essaye de faire pareil !! quoique... ça sera dur alors !



En moto c'est pas commode de faire des photos !!!
J'ai essayé une fois, j'ai pas dépasser les 30 km/h, et dans ce cas, même un solex te double 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil
> pendant que l'homme conduit, la femme fotographie
> 
> lugano





Mais là c'est lui qui risque faire le passager un petit moment, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil
> 
> pendant que l'homme conduit, la femme fotographie


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai poussé le flashy


 
Un peu comme eux. Ils avaient aussi poussé le flashy!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mais là c'est lui qui risque faire le passager un petit moment, non ?




ehummmm.... comment tu remarques que l'homme n'a pas vraiment le pieds leger  ?  :rose:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lugano, moi aussi je peux




oki   
dis, tu attends la depanneuse la ?


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


 

Arghhhh! Le Monte Brè. Que de souvenirs. Je ne vais pas vous dire lesquels, mais... oufff les Tessinoises.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh! Le Monte Brè. Que de souvenirs. Je ne vais pas vous dire lesquels, mais... oufff les Tessinoises.



Là c'est le San Salvatore non?  Depuis le Monte Bré?  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis, tu attends la depanneuse la ?



Moi non, eux oui.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh! Le Monte Brè. Que de souvenirs. Je ne vais pas vous dire lesquels, mais... oufff les Tessinoises.






et dans ce monts là tu as quoi comme souvenir ?   
file au bar et raconte-nous tout tout tout      


quelque part entre le gotard et basel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En moto c'est pas commode de faire des photos !!!
> J'ai essayé une fois, j'ai pas dépasser les 30 km/h, et dans ce cas, même un solex te double




une cliente a une technique : APN fixé derrière la bulle avec rotule et attache rapide + télécommande fixée proche de la poignée... redoutable !! 

et dangereux ! 

ps : attache rapide car elle fait des vidéos aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

mon peperoncino ......2 mois de vie environ


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

_pensez quand même aux accréditations de vos [modèles]... _


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est le San Salvatore non?  Depuis le Monte Bré?


 
Couché sur la banquette arrière, de nuit, je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _pensez quand même aux accréditations de vos [modèles]... _




pourquoi ? on gagne des sous pour la diffusion ?

mais c'est vrai, je refait une version plus anonyme


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

pas une question de sous.  la diffusion sur le net aussi est soumise à des restrictions du droit d'image...


----------



## jahrom (14 Juillet 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Couché sur la banquette arrière, de nuit, je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>




un peut trop bleu (en fait cyan) : on voit pas le vert des bois
photoshop>niveaux>couche bleu (si RVB), couche cyan (si CMNJ) à bidouiller, elle pétera plus


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> un peut trop bleu (en fait cyan) : on voit pas le vert des bois
> photoshop>niveaux>couche bleu (si RVB), couche cyan (si CMNJ) à bidouiller, elle pétera plus



L'originale est pas terrible: ciel bouffé, temps très chaud, soleil.  Merci pour la bidouille.


----------



## SFONE (14 Juillet 2005)

Photo by SayfAllah.
http://www.fotolog.net/sayfallah/?photo_id=7802782


----------



## jahrom (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'originale est pas terrible: ciel bouffé, temps très chaud, soleil.  Merci pour la bidouille.



Ou alors en noir et blanc....


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et dans ce monts là tu as quoi comme souvenir ?
> file au bar et raconte-nous tout tout tout


 
La première fois que j'étais descendu au Tessin, J'y étais allé avec un pote, en train.

A chaque fois, que je lui demandais à quelle gare on se trouvait. 

Il me répondait: on est à ...Uscita! 

Il habite au Brésil, à São Paulo, depuis 10 ans. Vivement les vacances.


----------



## alan.a (14 Juillet 2005)

L'ambiance est plus belle en N&B, je trouve.

Retour à la photo de passager


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors en noir et blanc....



Aussi, mais on perd les couleurs qui font le charme de Gandria.  Et en allemand. :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

*Tiens, je viens de retrouver*
cette foto de la façade de la cathédrale de Metz à l'époque des travaux de réfection.
J'avais aimé ce contraste entre l'ancien à l'architecture fouillée et la modernité symétrique des échaffaudages en arrière plan.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, mais on perd les couleurs qui font le charme de Gandria.


Tiens, une idée de balade.


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouvé (compris) un truc récemment : un forum comme celui-ci, c'est une belle occasion de se "forcer" à bien éditer, trouver LA photo.

Et moi qui avais une petite envie de poster une image que j'aime beaucoup eh ben... j'en chie.

De même que pour trouver une photo de la semaine à mon site.

J'en ai vaguement trouvé une, tout de même, pour ici :








fête de la musique, à Nancy, cette année.

Mais je n'arrive pas à faire au moins une photo qui me plaise à fond... hum... chaque semaine... je vais y travailler 

...et pour ceux qui aiment avoir ce genre d'infos :

_image: NU086-AD-146.JPG_
_maker: NIKON CORPORATION_
_model: NIKON D70_
_capture date: mercredi 22 juin 2005 0:12:44_
_exposure program: Manuel_
_ISO speed: 800_
_compression: 4:1_
_shutter speed: 1/40_
_aperture: f5,6_
_exposure bias: +0,0_
_metering: Modèle_
_light source: Flash_
_flash: Inactif_
_focal length: 35,0_
_sensing: Capteur couleur à une zone_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est chez moi à la campagne !


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

je suis peut-être monomaniaque mais j'y serais allé en synchrolente ou open flash antoine !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

nan mais au moins avoir une ouverture 1,8  ... pas 5,6


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juillet 2005)

j'aurais volontiers suivi vos conseils, mais j'étais équipé d'un D70 avec le 18-70 DX donc : ouverture max = 3,5 et puis aussi, je n'avais pas de flash. Enfin, seulement celui du boîtier. J'ai bien mon SB 24, mais je ne le gère bien qu'en indirect... (il devient manuel sur le D70).

J'essaierai de m'offrir un SB800 à l'occasion


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

ou juste un 50 MM 1,8


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

le type qui a un numérique et qui n'ose pas déclencher son SB24 à la main... ça ne te coute rien de tester !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas faux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas faux



bon eh oh ça va 

J'ai testé mais... je n'y arrive pas trop... 

Je vais persévérer


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est vrai que ça fait plus naturel comme ça à mon goût


----------



## Malow (14 Juillet 2005)

Je viens juste de prendre cette photo sur le rebord de ma fenêtre...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens juste de prendre cette photo sur le rebord de ma fenêtre...


 jolie photo  

tu lis le dictionnaire sur ton balcon ?


----------



## Malow (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo
> 
> tu lis le dictionnaire sur ton balcon ?



C'était pour le thème du livre dans un autre post...je n'avais que cela sous la main...
 

Mais sinon oui la folie peut parfois m'emporter!!!


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est chez moi à la campagne !


jolies couleurs :love:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> bon eh oh ça va
> 
> J'ai testé mais... je n'y arrive pas trop...
> 
> Je vais persévérer



ben oui t'inquiètes la guinguette     :love:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2005)

Trop de boulot, je dois aller trop vite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Le grain est resté coincé dans les câbles...







... en même temps si ça me paye la bouffe de la semaine prochaine...


... immortel je ne serais pas... mais faim je n'aurais pas


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

j'aurais ratiboisé un peu plus les voitures persos. je revins de fireworks de paris mais trop de monde... à ba sles parisiens !


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Wahou, c'est sublime. :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

(et vive la vodka !!  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais ratiboisé un peu plus les voitures persos. je revins de fireworks de paris mais trop de monde... à ba sles parisiens !




C'est vrai j'ai été généreux sur les toits de voitures 

Bon hormis le viseur à 95% (on a beau anticiper  ) d'habitude y a des bus à cet endroit !! Trop content j'étais 

Pour le monde j'ai du faire la "police"   autour de mon Manfrotto ...  mais bon je l'aime  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Bah j'ai que du rosé en cubi    mais ça ira


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2005)

c'est complètement irréaliste... très belle photo Petit scarabée...


----------



## Spyro (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ....


Moi quand je vois des trucs comme ça dans les présentoirs à cartes postales je me dis toujours "c'est pas possible, c'est un montage"    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Le grain est resté coincé dans les câbles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cest pris à Paris j'imagines ...
c'esst très bô


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Trop de boulot, je dois aller trop vite.




c'est fait au microscope ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

pas du même niveau mais j'en ai pris une pas tout à fait au hasard. 






je regarderais demain celles où la tour semble en feu !


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> cest pris à Paris j'imagines ...
> c'esst très bô




ça ressemble plus à la ville de scarabée au vu de l'architecture  ! 

et à Paris, le feu est au bord de la scène sans aucun dénivelé à côté !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas du même niveau mais j'en ai pris une pas tout à fait au hasard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wouhaou !!!

merci je ne suis pas sorti dehors pour le 14 juillet,j'ai juste aperçu un feu d'artifice de ma fenêtre
mais j'en ai plein les mirettes ici


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait au microscope ?


 non, c'est un objectif macro !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas du même niveau mais j'en ai pris une pas tout à fait au hasard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bah à part un petit penché je trouve l'expo vraiment excellente dans le rendu des fumées (en fait c'est le plus intéressant dans ces photos) 
un léger crop sur la scéne en coupant un peu le haut et la droite donnerait plus de force ?


J'vous remercie  c'est pas un montage  je suis rentré à 23h53 ... 
ce qui m'intéressait c'était d'avoir un rendu dans les basses lumières sans cramer l'avant plan et les feux...
un peu chiant à régler mais faisable si on connait l'endroit en condition "normale" ... de nuit ne pas se fier aux cellules (aucune !!)  

Pour ceux que ça intéresse on voit qu'Alem a poussé un peu la sensibilité pour le détail des fumées,
chez moi c'est du 100 iso et ça se voit dans le "fondu" des fumées autour de la Basilique de Fourvière (hein Ordré  )


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

je t'avoue que la vodka commence à faire rageusement effet ! mais en gros je suis d'accord, je vérifierais les infos exif mais j'ai navigué entre 400 et 800 (pour celle-ci je pense) asa et aussi pas mal navigué dans la foule car je n'avais pas pris le pied car j'y suis allé "pour faire plaisir" ! 

bonne nuit !


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

pour le pied, l'épaule du voisin ou de la voisine peut faire un simili.


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas du même niveau mais j'en ai pris une pas tout à fait au hasard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waaa j'adore. :love:
surtout le lent dégradé de la lumière vers l'obscurité (contrairement à petit scarabée je ne pense pas qu'un crop soit nécessaire) et la silhouette des toits. 
Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ,
> chez moi c'est du 100 iso et ça se voit dans le "fondu" des fumées autour de la Basilique de Fourvière (hein Ordré  )



y'a que ça, vive le 100 iso !!!
je me suis fait avoir avec une 400 iso, des portraits pour la famille qui sont devenus inexploitable   
je me ferais plus avoir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Basilique de Fourvière (hein Ordré  )



c'est pas la tour effeil, j'comprens rien  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Le grain est resté coincé dans les câbles...




oh mais c'est la basilique là bas au fond mais t'es du coin ? coin coin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (contrairement à petit scarabée je ne pense pas qu'un crop soit nécessaire)



Léger que j'ai dis  ainsi qu'un petit redressement.

Regarde bien cette ce superbe contre-jour, il se perd dans le noir à droite c'est dommage...
De plus le possible crop en restant aux dimensions va mettre en valeur les détails de la fumée en recadrant le haut de l'image.

Je préfère de loin ce genre d'image faite sans prépa à la mienne qui est faite pour plaire.... au plus grand nombre...

Je ne laisse zéro chance au hasard et ça s'appelle une jolie photo... mais c'est tout 


...on a parlé carte postale ... tout est dit 

Moi j'appelle ça de la photo proprette


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Le grain est resté coincé dans les câbles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vraiment superbe.........j'en ai tenté quelques unes a Carcassonne.....mais ça ne vaut vraiment pas ça.........
je les publierai demain...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait au microscope ?



Non non, avec mon 28-135 à 135 mm. (Sur un 20D)   
J'ai très légèrement recadré la photo.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas du même niveau mais j'en ai pris une pas tout à fait au hasard.
> 
> je regarderais demain celles où la tour semble en feu !



ça y est t'as trouvé celle où elle est en feu ??  sinon, sur celle-ci j'ai l'impression qu'elle prête à décoller   jolie


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alan.a (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Le grain est resté coincé dans les câbles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve cette photo très très bien. Elle correspond tout à fait à ce qu'on recherche comme souvenir cliquant d'un tel événement. Photo proprette, c'est exactement ça.

Tout est bien maîtrisé, c'est une réussite 

Personne n'est immortel , et si tu n'as pas faim la semaine prochaine c'est une bonne chose, parce qu'un (ancien ?) cuisinier qui a faim, c'est pas beau à voir 

Ce que j'aimerai bien voir en plus grand, c'est qui se passe en passe en second plan, ce sfumato (wo l'autre y's la pète) sur la basilique.

Je n'ai aucune photo de feu d'artifice à montrer, mon fils cadet a peur des petards (s'il est comme son père ça devrait lui passer vers 14 ans  :mouais: )


----------



## bengilli (15 Juillet 2005)

Voici une petite sélection des miennes, enfin disons les quelques une à ne pas sortir trop floues de mon ixus 40.

On a réussi à se glisser avec ma douce sur les quais de Seine entre la tour Eiffel et le pont de Bir-Hakeim, c'était assez romantique bien qu'on était quand même cernés de CRS 

Globalement, même si les clichés ne sont pas de la meilleure netteté, je suis assez content des performances de l'ixus 40 de nuit, sans pied, et surtout sans faire ultra attention à ne pas bouger. Les photos sont quand même resizées pour améliorer la netteté et j'ai n peu retouché par remplacement de couleurs les noirs de fond pour améliorer les contrastes.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (ancien ?) cuisinier qui a faim, c'est pas beau à voir



Pas beau à voir je suis en général, et surtout ce matin 


Cuisinier je suis, cuisinier je reste 

C'est super pour être apprécié des copains déjà :love: et pour échapper à la vaisselle 

Et puis ça me rassure cette permanence dans un "art de vivre" qui fait
qu'on peut transformer une simple patate en pur bonheur... 

Ou un verre de thé à la menthe (j'ajoute quelques herbes sauvages) en voyage immobile :









			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aimerai bien voir en plus grand, c'est qui se passe en passe en second plan, ce sfumato (wo l'autre y's la pète) sur la basilique.



Dans le journée je retouche cette image (je vire le lampadaire de gauche, et les toits de voitures)
et je montre le résultat, je te mettrais la 3072x2048 sur un lien, bah oui sfumato sans se la péter 
c'est cette partie de l'image un peu "peinture Hollandaise" qu'il m'intéressait de rendre.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai aucune photo de feu d'artifice à montrer, mon fils cadet a peur des petards (s'il est comme son père ça devrait lui passer vers 14 ans  :mouais: )



En vrai le dernière fois que j'ai vu des feux c'était à Gerardmer quand j'étais petit, j'aime pas trop la foule, mais la photo m'aide à surpasser bien des phobies


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

merci, ô grand maître  
je sais pas quoi faire, j'peux plus te bouler  :rateau: 

 Paul aussi, j'adore ce genre de photo ! 

et hop je pique celle que j'ai publié dans le thread voisin


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite sélection des miennes, enfin disons les quelques une à ne pas sortir trop floues de mon ixus 40.
> 
> On a réussi à se glisser avec ma douce sur les quais de Seine entre la tour Eiffel et le pont de Bir-Hakeim, c'était assez romantique bien qu'on était quand même cernés de CRS
> 
> Globalement, même si les clichés ne sont pas de la meilleure netteté, je suis assez content des performances de l'ixus 40 de nuit, sans pied, et surtout sans faire ultra attention à ne pas bouger. Les photos sont quand même resizées pour améliorer la netteté et j'ai n peu retouché par remplacement de couleurs les noirs de fond pour améliorer les contrastes.



Si les admin ne respectent plus les injonctions des modos... où va-t'on... ?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)

J'allais le dire    ....


----------



## bengilli (15 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Si les admin ne respectent plus les injonctions des modos... où va-t'on... ?



A savoir ? J'ai pas lu les 400 pages du sujet, désolé  :rose:


----------



## bengilli (15 Juillet 2005)

Une seule photo par post ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Une seule photo par post ?


pas forcément  mais une sélection des meilleures photos et pas toute une galerie


----------



## bengilli (15 Juillet 2005)

On est en 2005 au temps de l'ADSL 2+  Que ceux qui surfent en 56K on fond de la Corrèze me pardonnent


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On est en 2005 au temps de l'ADSL 2+  Que ceux qui surfent en 56K on fond de la Corrèze me pardonnent



Ou de Suisse...   Où on a pas d'ADSL 2, mais peut-être bientôt, une fois, du VDSL.   

Et pour répondre à odré, un peu trop vert le rendu je trouve.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et hop je pique celle que j'ai publié dans le thread voisin




lequel ?   bon , bon, je vais te pister, je trouvera    

ta photo est tres     :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le billet dans la poche




je prends le billet et je te laisse le jeans    

jolie !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Trop de boulot, je dois aller trop vite.




trop vite meme...... c'est quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Le grain est resté coincé dans les câbles...




jolie carte postale      :love: 


dis, sa t'arrives de faire de photos moches ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On est en 2005 au temps de l'ADSL 2+  Que ceux qui surfent en 56K on fond de la Corrèze me pardonnent




j'ai pour principe de ne pas contrarier mon employeur mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton si beau et si magnifique post cher admin de mon c½ur...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

cette fois c'est une feuille fanée ...







Bonjour


----------



## bengilli (15 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pour principe de ne pas contrarier mon employeur mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton si beau et si magnifique post cher admin de mon c½ur...



Le DRH veut te voir cet après-midi à 14 heures, renégat


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

hum...


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

odré : :love:
alèm : :love:

Wah, qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien, de passer par ici   :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces photos de fireworks a l'occasion du 14 juillet...
a NY, quoiqu'occupe, j'ai entre-apercu le feu d'artifice dans le reflet d'un building... curieuse experience !
encore bravo pour ces photos


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes ces photos de fireworks a l'occasion du 14 juillet...



Tiens une de plus 






C'est un peu bougé mais avec le monde qu'il y avait je n'ai pu sortir qu'un tout petit pied moyennement stable... pis j'ai pas de télécommande


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Dans le journée je retouche cette image... je vire le lampadaire de gauche, et les toits de voitures ...



Voilà c'est fait, merci encore !!!







Hi JP


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> a NY, j'ai entre-apercu le feu d'artifice dans le reflet d'un building... curieuse experience



ah bon, il fête le 14 juillet à new york???    :rateau:    :rose: 
la prise de la bastille !!!?????


----------



## alan.a (15 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une de plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans ce cas utilise le retardateur 

Sur mon APN je peux le caller à 2 sec au lieu des 10 habituelles, sur l'E 300, je ne sais pas si ça existe


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas utilise le retardateur
> 
> Sur mon APN je peux le caller à 2 sec au lieu des 10 habituelles, sur l'E 300, je ne sais pas si ça existe


 
oui tout a fait ca existe et c'est pratique pour une photo de nuit figee mais meme 2 sec c' est un peu long pour qq chose de dynamique comme un feu d'artifice


----------



## alan.a (15 Juillet 2005)

Si tu avais la force en toi, tu serais capable de sentir les choses avec 2 sec d'avance ... mais tu ne l'as pas


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais la force en toi, tu serais capable de sentir les choses avec 2 sec d'avance ... mais tu ne l'as pas


Voila d'ou vient le probleme. En fait j'anticipe trop. Faut que je remette le retardateur sur 10 sec.


----------



## Zheng He (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Zheng He (15 Juillet 2005)

Une autre


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, il fête le 14 juillet à new york???    :rateau:    :rose:
> la prise de la bastille !!!?????



Merci JPMiss pour ta photo, je suis ton travail et c'est toujours un plaisir 

Et oui, ils fetent le 14 juillet a NYC... ils fetent l'Independance Day, normal, le Dominican's day, l'une des plus grande parade, bref ils fetent un peu toutes les nationalites des differentes communautes presentes a NYC. 

A+


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Juillet 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Zheng He (15 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Dendrimere (15 Juillet 2005)

Juste une preuve que l'on peut voir le ciel a NYC...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Merci JPMiss pour ta photo, je suis ton travail et c'est toujours un plaisir


 
En ce qui me concerne je lui loin de considérer ce que je fais comme un "travail"  Mais le compliement me va droit au coeur. J'aime également beaucoup ce que tu fais (cf la photo ci dessus) 

roudoudou74 j'aime beaucoup tes marguerittes (les chevres moins...  )


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On est en 2005 au temps de l'ADSL 2+  Que ceux qui surfent en 56K on fond de la Corrèze me pardonnent



Hum, au-delà, on peut trouver d'autres pays et continent... 
DErnièrement, j'étais en Afrique et ça m'amusait bien de pouvoir surfer sur les forums de temps en temps. Ben je peux vous dire que j'ai regretté, souvent...  Les images trop grosses, trop nombreuses... beurk.

Et puis leur taille : moi &#8211; je ne sais pas pour les autres &#8211;, je n'aime pas spécialement avoir à mettre mon navigateur en plein écran...


----------



## jc34 (15 Juillet 2005)

zavez vu des chèvres vous ???   

bravo à tous pour les photos du 14 juillet, sont vraiment magnifiques, je m'y suis essayé aussi mais j'avais enormement de mal a faire le mise au point dessus.

Comment vous faites pour la mise au point ?


----------



## AntoineD (15 Juillet 2005)

Normalement, dans la plupart des cas, une mise au point à l'infini, c'est ce qu'il faut.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, dans la plupart des cas, une mise au point à l'infini, c'est ce qu'il faut.



Encore faut-il arriver à débrayer l'autofocus... c'est le gros problème des APN non bridges... 

Perso j'ai un Konica-Minolta Z5, il fait de belles photos. Mais ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est l'autofocus, il cherche tout le temps quand l'objet n'est pas statique. Par exemple les feux d'artifice... quand il n'y a rien il se cale sur le fond, puis quand il y en a, ben il cherche... du coup je suis tout le temps en retard...  J'ai failli prendre mon argentique, mais j'avais trop la flemme...


----------



## AntoineD (16 Juillet 2005)

as-tu un mode "paysage" ? Parce que justement, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ce mode inclue la mise au point à l'infini


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

Et m...e je n'y avais pas pensé... j'utilise jamais ce type d'automatisme... il faudra que j'essaye la prochaine fois...

Thanx AntoineD


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2005)

Mon Canon S2-IS arrive très bien à faire la mise au point sur un point lumineux dans l'obscurité... je suis curieuse de voir ce que ça donne pour des feux d'artifice. Rendez-vous le 1er août*





* fête nationale des Helvètes.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mon Canon S2-IS arrive très bien à faire la mise au point sur un point lumineux dans l'obscurité... je suis curieuse de voir ce que ça donne pour des feux d'artifice. Rendez-vous le 1er août*
> 
> * fête nationale des Helvètes.


En fait, ça marche aussi avec mon appareil, le problème est entre deux feux, lorsqu'il y a une pause, un vide, plus de points lumineux... l'autofocus a tendance à corriger avec le fond, du coup au prochain feu, il est obligé de refaire le réglage...


----------



## Spyro (16 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et m...e je n'y avais pas pensé... j'utilise jamais ce type d'automatisme... il faudra que j'essaye la prochaine fois...


Il y en a pas mal qui ont un mode "feu d'artifice" aussi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a pas mal qui ont un mode "feu d'artifice" aussi



Oui c'est le mode "nuit" qui fait à peu de chose près la même chose que le mode paysage,
c'est à dire privilégier premier plan et arrière plan de l'image aussi bien au niveau EV,MAP et PDC.
A peu de chose près qu'il doit monter plus en iso, le mode "paysage" sera donc moins bruité normalement.

Je veux bien expliquer celle là rapidement si ça peut servir.



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>




D'abord on va faire de la photo tout seul ça évite la déconcentration!
Le mieux c'est d'arriver avant pour choisir sa mise au point et prévoir ses cadrages, la lumière c'est pas la peine elle va changer,
J'avais dis 100 iso pour cette photo, trépied obligatoire (et une rotule joystick qui me permet de changer très rapidement de cadrage)

Mise au point plutôt sur le premier plan mais à f14 pour assurer un peu de netteté au fond, l'intensité des explosions fait le reste,
pose de 8s dans ce cas, j'expose à -2 EV pour les photos de nuit en général, encore plus vrai pour les feux !
Pour ceux qui ont un gris neutre, il peut aider à doser haute et basse lumière sans sous exposer.

En fait le plus important c'est le temps de pose, les autres réglages doivent suivre...
Comme les feux fonctionnent par séries souvent, il faut se caler dans le rythme et compter un peu (d'où les 8s dans mon cas).

J'ai tapé sur la fin d'une grosse gerbe pour garder la luminosité et la fumée, et juste avant une série pour "remplir" l'image.
(je compte deux explosions à gauche, et trois à droite ci dessus)

*En auto* je dirais "mode paysage" comme Antoine, avec une correction d'expo à -1, et regler avant le contraste à 0 (voire -1) pour déboucher les ombres
ça se régle après au post traitement, d'ailleurs saturation à 0 permettra aussi d'éviter des couleurs cramées.
Trépied recommandé, ou alors passer en manuel avec une montée iso et grande ouverture.

Et pour la route un crop (2048 x 2048 sur 2048 x 3072) avec des feux que j'aime bien, mais rendu d'ambiance moins sympa sur la colline.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est le mode "nuit" qui fait à peu de chose près la même chose que le mode paysage,
> c'est à dire privilégier premier plan et arrière plan de l'image aussi bien au niveau EV,MAP et PDC.
> A peu de chose près qu'il doit monter plus en iso, le mode "paysage" sera donc moins bruité normalement.
> 
> ...



Alors là... c'est top la classe petitscarabee... 

juste une question, lorsqu'on choisi la correction d'expo à une valeur négative c'est pour sous-exposer ou sur-exposer ? j'ai toujours cru que c'est pour sous-exposer. Si c'est le cas c'est un peu currieux, j'aurais tendance à "pusher" dans ce cas là.

A moins que, comme il fait nuit, les capteurs ont tendance dans ce cas là à sur-exposer et donc on corrige en diminuant l'exposition ?



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à petit scarabée.


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2005)

La grande classe, petit scarabée 
Tes conseils sont notés et seront dûment appliqués à la prochaine séance-photo-feu-d'artifice


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La grande classe, petit scarabée
> Tes conseils sont notés et seront dûment appliqués à la prochaine séance-photo-feu-d'artifice



Maintenant tu n'as plus d'excuses pour dans deux semaines...


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a pas mal qui ont un mode "feu d'artifice" aussi




j'interviens juste pour presque contredire petitcarabe, le mode "feux d'artifice" sur les nikons est une sorte de pause B (on appuie pour commencer et on relâche à la fin de la boule) avec màP à l'infini et mode iso 50asa.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> A moins que, comme il fait nuit, les capteurs ont tendance dans ce cas là à sur-exposer et donc on corrige en diminuant l'exposition ?




Voilà c'est ça ta cellule fait un calcul sur l'ensemble de la scéne, mais ça rique de cramer les zones lumineuses,
certains compacts ont un filtre gris neutre (ND) physique qui fait perdre trois diaph mais qui permet de doser le rapport en basse et haute lumière,
on a souvent tendance à s'en servir uniquement en été par très forte lumière, mais c'est très utile de nuit au trépied.
En même temps sur un compact on voit le résultat sur l'écran, ou dans le viseur sur les bridges, c'est plus facile de se fier au programme.
Pour peu qu'on assure la netteté avec un bon appui ou un trépied, on si retrouve à peu près .




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'interviens juste pour presque contredire petitcarabe, le mode "feux d'artifice" sur les nikons est une sorte de pause B (on appuie pour commencer et on relâche à la fin de la boule) avec màP à l'infini et mode iso 50asa.



Oui tu fais bien je connais mal les modes auto Nikon, pour le Coolpix 775 que j'ai à portée de main j'avais que le mode fête/intérieur avec les petites gerbes d'étoiles.

Et on peut rajouter que sur les compacts 50 iso c'est en effet mieux que 100, et que la taille du capteur fait qu'on peut avoir un grande zone de netteté à partir de f6.

Et j'en oublie sans doute


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'est ça ta cellule fait un calcul sur l'ensemble de la scéne, mais ça rique de cramer les zones lumineuses,
> certains compacts ont un filtre gris neutre (ND) physique qui fait perdre trois diaph mais qui permet de doser le rapport en basse et haute lumière,
> on a souvent tendance à s'en servir uniquement en été par très forte lumière, mais c'est très utile de nuit au trépied.
> En même temps sur un compact on voit le résultat sur l'écran, ou dans le viseur sur les bridges, c'est plus facile de se fier au programme.
> Pour peu qu'on assure la netteté avec un bon appui ou un trépied, on si retrouve à peu près .



OK merci petit scarabée...


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

Petite balade hier 





Depuis ce matin, je tente de faire pareil sur ma chaise de bureau, mais ça coince.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une de plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je trouve que c'est toi qui avait les conditions les plus difficiles dans ce qu'on a vu !

Avec ces lampaires ça interdisait une pose trop longue de toute façon.
A Lyon la photo de nuit est relativement facile, toute la ville est gérée
au fils des ans par des éclairagistes de grand talent.

Un petit truc suplémentaire la nuit sur reflex autour du 1/25s on est rarement hyper net
(même sur trépied) à cause de la vibration du miroir si on ne pense pas à le verrouiller.

*edit :* j'oubliais même avec télécommande le verrouillage miroir, sinon éviter 1/25-1/15 à 1 demi seconde)
(perso je le verrouille dès que je suis sur trépied, sauf pose très lente)


Rahhhh  content, j'ai récupéré mon Tamron 90mm SP  :love: je voulais vous faire un "retour de marché"
avec plein de variété de tomates, mais ça c'est plombé sérieux... du coup je guette la météo pour la photo d'éclair


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petite balade hier


Elle a des yeux et un regard magnifique... tu vas avoir du boulot quand elle sera grande


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

J'en ai déjà  !!!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> [/center]


moi je peux toujours le faire  :rose: ... comme quand j'étais petite, sauf que moi c'était le pied droit 
  :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux toujours le faire


_C'est pas le bon thread   _


----------



## olof (16 Juillet 2005)

Petit souvenir de Rome, il y a quelques jours....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Petite balade hier .... Depuis ce matin, je tente de faire pareil sur ma chaise de bureau, mais ça coince.




jolis chapeau !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 

arrete d'imiter ta fille, t'as plus l'ge pour certaines conneries      


belles images , un precieux souvenir  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2005)

Je chausse mes bottines et j'arrive. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Les miennes vont plus vite...  je suis déjà en amérique...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2005)

Il est où l'écran sur ce truc???


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

_Rhâaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!! :love:  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 


Message Privé pour Paul : t'arrêtes de me faire baver comme ça ?!! :casse: embrasse-la de ma part !!_


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Rhâaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!! :love:  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Message Privé pour Paul : t'arrêtes de me faire baver comme ça ?!! :casse: embrasse-la de ma part !!_



hé..hé... 

Paul avec ton autorisation (j'espère  ) je reposte une photo que tu as posté pour le concours livre ici.. parce que je trouve que ta soeur à quelque chose de Sigourney Weaver :love: :love:  quand elle était encore jeune... non ?






alèm.. on se calme...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

>




Je viens de tomber dans un coma profond...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> alèm.. on se calme...



je veux bien mais paul en a rajouté _ailleurs..._ 

et la demoiselle sur la photo aussi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien mais paul en a rajouté _ailleurs..._


m'en parle pas...
 :rateau:


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

eh oh ! c'est à moi que c'est dédicacé hein !


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2005)

Ouaiiisss mais oùùùùù.....


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

c'est inscrit dans nos signatures voyons !


----------



## Moumoune (17 Juillet 2005)

Avant :




Après :




Aucun post traitement, juste un changement de résolution dans iPhoto. Les objectifs "L" de Canon sont vraiment bluffant de netteté.


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

et pas la même photo non plus !


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Avant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas la cathédrale romane de poitier ?


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Avant / Après :



 

On a eu le droit à la même chose à Rouen l'an passé (il remette ça cet été)

4 gros Barco, et hop


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On a eu le droit &#224; la m&#234;me chose &#224; Rouen l'an pass&#233; (il remette &#231;a cet &#233;t&#233
> 
> 4 gros Barco, et hop
> 
> on ne cite pas​




ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2005)

Inspiration libre des Cathédrales de Monet


----------



## Moumoune (17 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la cathédrale romane de poitier ?



Notre Dame la grande est romane, elle est sur la place du marché. Il y a également à Poitiers une cathédrale, gothique cette fois, mais qui n'est pas mise en lumière l'été.


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2005)

C'est presque cuit :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

photo du jour, bonjour !






autre type de cathédrale pour fourmis ...
mais ils doit faire frais là dedans


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque cuit :love:  :love:
> 
> on ne cite pas​



cuit? j'aurais plut&#244;t vu un e salade de fruis frais mmmm....


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Notre Dame la grande est romane, elle est sur la place du marché. Il y a également à Poitiers une cathédrale, gothique cette fois, mais qui n'est pas mise en lumière l'été.



j'ai visité les deux, la romane est bien plus jolie


----------



## lumai (17 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque cuit :love:  :love:
> 
> on ne cite pas​


 


Rhubarbe - Framboise ???  :love:


----------



## alan.a (17 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhubarbe - Framboise ???  :love:



Oui, du jardin, sluuurpppp  :love:  :love: 

La semaine dernière c'était 14 pots de mirabelles  :love:


----------



## Moumoune (17 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai visité les deux, la romane est bien plus jolie



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Le relatif "dépouillement" du roman face au gothique est beaucoup plus photogénique.


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2005)

et surtout l'une est toute blanche l'autre toute grise et pas du tout mise en valeur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

... tortues luth et crustacés


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

c'est sur cette image invitant au voyage et à la rêverie et ce coucher de soleil que je clos cette page du sujet et vous invite à vous connecter désormais sur Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos.


----------

